# Die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald



## OZM (7. Mai 2006)

Liebe Biker,
aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden kann ich leider nicht alles so sauber ausformulieren, wie ich es gerne mÃ¶chte. Daher bin ich auf Euer Wohlwollen angewiesen, mein Anliegen zu verstehen.

Aus dem Treffen der DIMB IG Pfalz mit Herrn Weichel (nicht Wallner!) am 2.5.2006 haben sich folgende Punkte ergeben.

1.	Herr Dr. Weichel hat im Rahmen seines Amtes (PrÃ¤sident der Struktur und Genehmigungsdirektion SÃ¼d) die Aufgabe, ein Nutzungskonzept fÃ¼r den Naturpark PfÃ¤lzer Wald fÃ¼r die kommenden Jahre und Jahrzehnte zu erstellen. 
2.	In diesem Zusammenhang sollen neben anderen Waldbesuchern auch die Belange der Mountainbiker berÃ¼cksichtigt werden
3.	bisher sind die EntscheidungstrÃ¤ger der Politik davon ausgegangen, das
a) Mountainbiken Ã¼berwiegend auf breiten Waldwegen stattfindet und eher in geringem AusmaÃ auf Pfaden
b) der âMountainbike Park PfÃ¤lzer Waldâ (MPPW) von allen Mountainbikern angenommen und genutzt wird
c) eine Erweiterung des MPPW die Nutzung des Waldes durch Biker kanalisierende Wirkung hat und damit zur ProblemlÃ¶sung (biken im Wald) beitrÃ¤gt
4.	Die Rechtslage sieht nun einmal so aus, dass die Befahrung von Pfaden VERBOTEN ist. Wenn wir jetzt schon mal vom Oberoberchefe gefragt werden, was wir wollen und brauchen, sollten wir ihn nicht mit der Haltung verprellen: âIch fahrâ wo ich will und kriegen tut mich eh keinerâ. Meine EinschÃ¤tzung ist die: Man wird vom HÃ¤uptling aller BÃ¤ume nur einmal im Bikerleben gefragt, was man mÃ¶chte und wenn man diese Chance verstreichen lÃ¤sst, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Gesetze wie das aktuelle Landeswaldgesetz verabschiedet werden.
5.	im Moment ist die Bereitschaft von Seiten der Verwaltung/Politik da, einen Kompromiss zu suchen. Diese TÃ¼r MÃSSEN wir uns durch Kooperation offen halten. Wie ein Kompromiss aussehen kÃ¶nnte, muss jetzt Ã¼berhaupt nicht entschieden werden, im Moment geht es darum, im GesprÃ¤ch zu bleiben und sich als absprachefÃ¤hige Gruppe zu prÃ¤sentieren.

Ein zentrales Problem der AbsprachefÃ¤higkeit der Biker besteht meiner Meinung darin, dass sich das Biken in verschieden Formen ausdifferenziert hat, die wenig miteinander zu tun haben. Daraus ergeben sich verschiedene Fahrstile, BedÃ¼rfnisse, Bikes, Bereitschaften zu Kompromissen etc. Das muss jetzt alles gar nicht ausdiskutiert werden. Ganz grob kÃ¶nnte man sagen: Zwischen âKelmeâ und âSpeedbullitâ findet das Biken hier im PW statt. Wenn man da noch die Marathon/CC Fraktion und zwei, drei andere Gruppen unterscheidet, mÃ¼sste JEDER Biker in der Lage sein, sich einer dieser Gruppen zuzuordnen und dort seine Interessen diskutieren zu kÃ¶nnen. 

Ich habe die einmalige Chance, dem RegierungsprÃ¤sidenten von RLP einen ganzen Tag lang einen Einblick in unser Hobby geben zu dÃ¼rfen. Die Zukunft wird im gÃ¼nstigsten Fall SelbstbeschrÃ¤nkungen durch die Biker selbst mit sich bringen, dies kann IMHO aber nur funktionieren, wenn sich alle Biker vertreten und verstanden fÃ¼hlen â deshalb maÃe ich mir NICHT an, fÃ¼r alle Biker sprechen zu kÃ¶nnen, sondern unterscheide uns in verschiedene âGruppenâ. 

Im unmittelbar nÃ¤chsten Schritt liegt folgendes an: Herrn Weichel vermitteln
1.	in welchem Umfang PFADE im PW von allen Bikern genutzt werden
2.	wie gut die Nutzung von Pfaden durch Wanderer UND Biker in der Praxis funktioniert
3.	welche Spielarten des Bikens es gibt und welche unterschiedliche BedÃ¼rfnisse die verschiedenen Gruppen haben
Dazu ist fÃ¼r Sonntag den 28.05.2006 ein Termin mit Herrn Weichel vereinbart. Ich werde ihn an diesem Tag durch den PfÃ¤lzerwald begleiten und Biker treffen. Dazu brauche ich Eure Hilfe:

Im Moment ist geplant ca. 4-5 verschiedene Arten von biken zu unterscheiden: âKelme â Tourâ âSpeedbullit â Freerideâ fÃ¤llt mir spontan ein. âZimbo â Enduroâ sowie  âJustin - CC Racerâ kÃ¶nnte man noch unterscheiden âTobsnâ macht auch eine ganz eigene Art von Touren. Ich kann und will das alles nicht im Detail planen und bestimmen. Das ist EUER JOB. Ich brauch in KW 21 4-5 Leute als Ansprechpartner, die jeweils mit einer Hand voll Leute bereit sind, am Sonntag 28.5. Herrn Weichel und mir an bestimmten Stellen im Wald zu begegnen â keine Angst, hier gehtâs nicht um SchÃ¶nfÃ¤rberei, es geht um eine Bestandsaufnahme OHNE BEWERTUNG.

Das sind jetzt noch drei Wochen; bitte bitte sortiert und besprecht Euch. Ich brauche eine Hand voll Ansprechpartner (mit denen ich Detailfragen klÃ¤ren kann und die mich Ã¼ber wichtige Sachverhalte informieren) die letztendlich alle (oder fast alle) Biker vertreten. 
Diskutiert Einzelheiten bitte in VERSCHIEDENEN Threads. 

MEINE BITTE AN EUCH:
Bildet zum Thema âBikenâ (im Wald) 4-5 Gruppen, zu denen sich alle Biker zuordnen kÃ¶nnten und nennt mir jeweils einen Ansprechpartner, der dann bitte per PN mit mir Kontakt aufnimmt. Ich kann und werde diesen Prozess NICHT moderieren, da ich mit der Weichel Geschichte und anderem voll beschÃ¤ftigt bin. Ferner bin ich auch nur einmal tÃ¤glich kurz in der Lage Ã¼berhaupt ins Web zu gehen. 
Ihr habt also die Chance, selbst zu bestimmen, was Biken ist und welche Anliegen am 28. Mai vermittelt werden.

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Aufmerksamkeit

Oliver Zuther

P.S. Der weitere Prozess muss nicht Ã¼ber meine Person laufen, aus dem Treffen am 2.5. hat sich der 28. und die Koordination durch mich ergeben


----------



## THBiker (7. Mai 2006)

also eine Gruppe ist wohl Downhill/Freeride  ..... was wir gerne hätten.....hmm....ein Traum wäre
ein ganzer Berg den man so gestallten darf wie man will  ...ok...war nur ein Traum!

Realistisch:
Ein Gelände das zum bauen und biken freigegen wird und das man in Absprache mit dem Forst bebaut...Beispiel "Rinne"....schön wäre ein breiteres Gelände, das vielelicht auch noch mehr Felsen für schöne Drops hätte!


ok, ich mach mal einen neuen Fred dazu auf! 

wir sehen uns dann ja morgen OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2006)

Eine Gruppe - mit Variationen - sind wohl die Tourenfahrer. Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald, um bestimmte Orte und Sehenswürdigkeiten zu entdecken und dabei an Strecke mitnehmen, was anfällt. Klar auch Trails, aber wenn es mal ein Rollerstück oder ein breiter Anstieg (oder eine Abfahrt) ist, spricht nichts dagegen. 
Dreimal der gleiche Berg an einem Tag muss nicht sein, aber eine Langstreckenfahrt bis jenseits der 80 Kilometer kann sein.
Technisch nicht unbedingt die Könige, aber es spricht nichts gegen Fortentwicklung.

Meine Zukunftsvorstellung? Eingeschränkt auf die Trails des MTB-Parks will ich nicht werden. Ein vernünftiges Miteinander der Waldbesucher auf allen Wegen und Pfaden des PW und keiner braucht mir mit irgendwelchen Rechtsvorschriften unter der Nase herum wedeln. OPEN TRAILS.
Wenn es zur Entwicklung der Region und des PW Sinn macht, kann man den MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald gerne nach Süden oder so ausweiten. Der Lenkungseffekt für Besucher von außerhalb ist unbestritten und entspannt die Situation.

Threaderöffnung folgt.


Kelme - die Zukunft ist bunt


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2006)

Hi 
ich fände es sehr gut,wenn wir uns nicht mehr in "verschieden Formen ausdifferenzieren"müßten sondern
begreifen, das wir alle nur Radfahrer sind und egal ob CC,Dh,Freeride ...(was immer das ist)..... verstehen würden!
Denn Radfahrn wollen wir doch alle, egal wie!
Grß Guru.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich stelle ich mir das biken so vor wie ich es im Moment betreiben kann. Technisch rauf und runter, mit etwas Rücksichtnahme von beiden Seiten und vorrausschauendem fahren überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn dann noch den selbsternannten Hilfspolizisten das Argument entzogen würde " Ihr habt hier nicht zu fahren" dann wäre das einfach


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2006)

OZM schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu ist für Sonntag den 28.05.2006 ein Termin mit Herrn Weichel vereinbart. Ich werde ihn an diesem Tag durch den Pfälzerwald begleiten und Biker treffen.


Hallo Olli,
zuerst mal Danke für dein Engagement! Zum Termin: Der Pfälzerwald ist groß... steht schon fest, wo Ihr unterwegs sein werdet? 

Zur Zukunft:
Da muss ich mich klar den Vorrednern Kelme und Andreas anschließen... Eines is mir auch ganz wichtig, was sich durch Gespräche mit Bikern aus meiner Region (Randzone Südwestpfalz) rauskristallisiert hat:
- Man versteht die ganze Thematik garnicht, da hier diese Konflikte so gut wie garnicht existent sind (mit einzelnen, seltenen Ausnahmen) und hofft, dass es bald wieder in den Medien ruhiger wird.
- Man hat versteckt Angst, dass gerade durch den ganzen Medienrummel aus einem nichtexistenten Problem eines werden könnte.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2006)

OZM schrieb:
			
		

> ...MEINE BITTE AN EUCH:
> Bildet zum Thema Biken (im Wald) 4-5 Gruppen, zu denen sich alle Biker zuordnen könnten und nennt mir jeweils einen Ansprechpartner, der dann bitte per PN mit mir Kontakt aufnimmt....



Servus, 

ich bilde ich dann die Gruppe der extensiven Trailnutzer, die lange Touren fahren und dabei den Trailanteil so hoch wie möglich halten.  
Für mich gilt, Open Trails und Toleranz, da ich mich mit Forstautobahnen und festen Bikestrecken nicht zufrieden gebe.
@ Kajaker: Kommst vor lauter laufen noch zum Biken? Als Häuptling der technischen Tourenbiker bist natürlich dabei.  

Gruß

Tobsn


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich fände es sehr gut,wenn wir uns nicht mehr in "verschieden Formen ausdifferenzieren"müßten sondern
> begreifen, das wir alle nur Radfahrer sind und egal ob CC,Dh,Freeride ...(was immer das ist)..... verstehen würden!
> Denn Radfahrn wollen wir doch alle, egal wie!
> Gruß Guru.


Nee, ist schon klar. Es geht auch nicht um die Sortierung in Schublädchen für uns Biker intern. Es ist aber hilfreich die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse anhand unterscheidbarer Profile klar zu machen. Über allem steht der gemeinsame Wunsch im Pfälzerwald unseren Sport in fairem Miteinander ausüben zu können. Wenn ich aber vermitteln will, warum z. Bsp. eine legale FR-Strecke Sinn macht und welche Wirkung ich damit auf die Biker und die Region erzielen kann, muss man diese Gruppe einfach mal vorstellen.
Klartext: Aus meiner Sicht muss man eine legale Strecke/einen (kleinen) Park in die Überlegungen aufnehmen. Ich selbst werde ihn aber wahrscheinlich nur als Zuschauer besuchen und meinen Schwerpunkt "Was möchstest du gerne haben?" auf den Punkt legen, dass ich frei die Wege und Pfade im Pfälzerwald befahren kann. 


Kelme


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank, 

ich halte den Ansatz für gut! Ich sehe es auch so, dass wir in einer Position sind, in der wir zunächst davon ausgehen müssen, dass es viel schlechter kommen kann und wird, wenn wir die Vorbehalte, die berechtiger und unberechtigterweise gegen Radfahrer im Wald gehegt werden, nicht aufnehmen, überdenken und miteinbeziehen. Es liegt an uns, auzuzeigen, wie schön, vielfältig und verträglich das Biken im Wald ist.

Wenn ich mich einer Gruppe zuordnen soll: Touren!

Die Gruppeneinteilung finde ich grundsätzlich richtig, beachtet aber bitte auch, dass es im Ergebnis nicht darauf ankommt, in welcher Art und Weise des Radfahrens sich jemand im Wald bewegt, sondern welche Auswirkungen dies auf seine Mitmenschen und die Umwelt hat. Den meisten anderen Waldnutzern wird es ziemlich egal sein, ob sie unterscheiden können, ob jemand Freerider, Tourenfahrer und Downhiller ist.

Bedenkt bitte auch, dass es für denjenigen, der sich gestört fühlt, in erster Linie nicht darauf ankommt, ob andere dies als Störung bewerten, sondern ob er sich selbst gestört fühlt. Wir sollten daher auch darüber nachdenken, wie wir den wenigen Wanderern, welche sich gestört fühlen, dass seltsame Gefühl zu nehmen, wenn sich ein Radfahrer nähert. 

Ein Aspekt, den wir hier auch ausformulieren sollten ist, dass ja alle die hier mitmachen, bereits zu der Art von Bikern gehören, die sich völlig selbstverständlich rücksichtsvoll im Wald bewegen. Wesentlich aufwändiger wird die Arbeit, die bislang nicht einbezogenen Biker zu erreichen.

Noch viel schwieriger scheint es mir, die sehr wenigen, sehr rücksichtslosen Biker in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich möchte dabeibleiben, dass wir diese äußerst kleine Randgruppe nicht totschweigen sollten. Ich musste leider gerade gestern wieder einen solchen Biker erleben. Vom Alter her hätte er wohl bereits Vernunft gesteuert handeln können müssen (45 Jahre) , benommen hat er sich aber wie ein kompletter Idiot. Anders kann ich es nicht erklären, wenn jemand vom Hüttenbrunnen den Wasserlehrpfad im oberen Bereich die Fortautobahn mit 40 km/h herunter sticht, vor der ersten kleinen Treppe eine kleine Blockierbremsung macht, springt und dann noch mit hoher Geschwindigkeit mit jeweils einem halben Meter Abstand zwischen meinen Kindern landet und weiter den Berg runterrast.

Ein absoluter Schwachkopf, der leider zu einer weiteren Gruppe von Radfahrern gehört, die wir hier überhaupt nicht haben wollen. Wie sind solche Leute in den Griff zu bekommen, bevor diese uns alles kaputtmachen? 


Bzgl. des 28. Mai ist mir das Konzept des Treffens im Wald noch nicht klargeworden.


haardtfahrer


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

das hört sich doch bisher alles sehr vernünftig und gut an! Dass wir letztendlich alle das gemeinsame Ziel Open Trails verfolgen ist ja selbstverständlich. Ich hatte den Aufruf jetzt so verstanden, dass man zur Präsentation des MTB-Sports erstmal die verschiedenen Richtungen darstellt. Es sollten acuh nicht zu viele Grüppchen geben, denn das wird einen Laien nur verwirren.
ich würde mich zum Beispiel in 2 Gruppen wieder finden. zum einen in den technsichen Singletrailtouren, aber auch in den Befürwortern eines Bikeparks, bzw einer legalen Fr/DH-Strecke..einen Thread dazu habe ich ja schon erstellt!

Würden nicht 3 Gruppen reichen
1.	Marathon/XC-Race: für alle die, die den Bikesport etwas sportlicher sehen
2.	Tour:	für alle Touren orientierte Biker, egal ob Singletrail oder Forstautobahn
3.	DDD:	für alle die sich gerne abwärts bewegen


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Ich bin auch für Biken auf allen Trails, bisher gab's in meinem Beisein keine unangenehmen Zwischenfälle...
Ein Bikepark, oder eine legale Strecke fände ich knorke, sollte aber auch kostenlos befahrbar sein,
sonst würde ich sie überhaupt nicht nutzen weil kein Geld...
Ich würde den Herr Weichel am 28. gerne kennen lernen, wie am Samstag schon besprochen (hab Oli im Wald getroffen)
und die Enduro-Fraktion, bzw. die abfahrtsorientierten Tourenbiker vertreten.
Allerdings kann ich erst im Laufe der Woche sagen, ob ich an dem Tag kann - es wäre also von Vorteil,
wenn noch jemand diesen Job mit oder ohne meine Wenigkeit übernehmen könnte.

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Lösung für alle, Verbotsschilder im Wald werde ich allerdings ignorieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuehli (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

was aus meiner sicht im moment eher schlecht hier vertreten ist sind
all die Anfänger und konditionell schwächeren Fahrer (wie z.B. ich   ),
hier im Forum sind ja meist nur die Vielfahrer oder Spezialisten ihrer jeweiligen Truppe unterwegs (von Tour über Downhill bis XC usw)

Besonders wenn es um Strecken geht (klar ziel ist open Trails) sollten diese stärker berücksichtigt werden, da der Anfänger sich mit den Wünschen die die Profis an die Strecken haben doch sehr schwer tun. Sei es Berg auf oder Berg ab. Gerade in dieser Gruppe wird dann viel "quer feld ein" gefahren da viele strecken zu anspruchsvoll sind und gerade auch auf Trails die gefahr viel höher ist (Der Profi kommt um den Wanderer noch rum, der Anfänger nimmt ihn vielleicht mit)

Was noch zu bedenken ist, gerade die Anfänger/gelegenheitsbiker sind im Forum i.d.r schächer aktiv und bekommen auch den hintergrund der "problematik/diskussion" nicht mit und werden so meist ungewollt zum konfliktpotential.


----------



## Haardt (8. Mai 2006)

Ich denke auch die Unterscheidung in Marathon/CC-Race und Tour ist überflüssig, oder? Die Fahrweise ist möglicherweise etwas unterschiedlich, die Bedürfnisse was die Bedingungen im Wald angeht aber dieselben.

Und ich denke davon nehmen sich auch die erwähnten Anfänger nicht aus. Im Endeffekt wollen die ja auch die gleichen Strecken fahren, nur eben langsamer, kürzer, und evtl. etwas flacher.

Oder welche Anforderungen der "konditionell" schwächeren Fahrer siehst Du - Wuehli - nicht vertreten?


----------



## plastikengel (8. Mai 2006)

Wuehli schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders wenn es um Strecken geht (klar ziel ist open Trails) sollten diese stärker berücksichtigt werden, da der Anfänger sich mit den Wünschen die die Profis an die Strecken haben doch sehr schwer tun. Sei es Berg auf oder Berg ab. Gerade in dieser Gruppe wird dann viel "quer feld ein" gefahren da viele strecken zu anspruchsvoll sind und gerade auch auf Trails die gefahr viel höher ist



du willst mir erzählen du fährst als anfänger querfeldein weil dir die trails zu anspruchsvoll sind?! wasn das fürn quatsch! dann fahr halt autobahn. 
ich bin als anfänger auch trails gefahren nur halt langsamer oder runterzus halt abgestiegen. wosn hier das problem?



			
				Wuehli schrieb:
			
		

> (Der Profi kommt um den Wanderer noch rum, der Anfänger nimmt ihn vielleicht mit)


wie wärs mit absteigen?!!!




			
				Wuehli schrieb:
			
		

> Was noch zu bedenken ist, gerade die Anfänger/gelegenheitsbiker sind im Forum i.d.r schächer aktiv und bekommen auch den hintergrund der "problematik/diskussion" nicht mit und werden so meist ungewollt zum konfliktpotential.



müsste mittlerweile fast jeder mitbekommen haben, sei es durch zeitung oder fernsehen. und dann gibts auch noch die möglichkeit der direktansprache bei touren.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Mai 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt wollen die ja auch die gleichen Strecken fahren, nur eben langsamer, kürzer, und evtl. etwas flacher.


oder bergauf


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> oder bergauf




sowas gibt´s nicht


----------



## Wuehli (8. Mai 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> du willst mir erzählen du fährst als anfänger querfeldein weil dir die trails zu anspruchsvoll sind?! wasn das fürn quatsch! dann fahr halt autobahn.
> ich bin als anfänger auch trails gefahren nur halt langsamer oder runterzus halt abgestiegen. wosn hier das problem?
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab kein Problem damit abzusteigen, egal ob bergab oder bergauf (dafür gibts sogar genervte zeugen) Die vernunft is aber leider nicht überall zu finden.

Und es gibt einige die sich bei zu anspruchsvollem Gelände auch den weg drum herum suchen (siehe Treppen bei der Brücke im SW3 Fernsehbeitrag) 

Und das in der Zeitung war ja nicht unbedingt die Informationsquelle über Sinnvolles Mountainbiken für Anfänger.

Wie gesagt war nur meine Sichtweise der dinge, das muss ja noch lang nicht heisen das dies zutrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> sowas gibt´s nicht



schaff dich in deu abwärts Forum


----------



## dave (8. Mai 2006)

Wir sollten auch ungefähre Aussagen zu den quantitativen Relationen der Bike-Ausrichtungen zueinander machen können, um den Gesamteindruck für Herrn Weichel abzurunden. 
Gab's nicht mal in der BIKE eine Umfrage, bei welcher die Leser sich zu den jeweiligen Ausrichtungen zuordnen konnten? Hat jemand vielleicht die Ausgabe und kann die Zahlen bekanntgeben?

Anfänger können natürlich auch Konfliktpotential mit sich bringen, weil sie ggf. in Gegenwart von Wanderen durch Überforderung des Geländes unkontrolliert und dadurch rücksichtslos rüberkommen. Oder die Hinterradbremse in den Kehren zuknallen, weil sie die Vorderbremse nicht dosieren können und dadurch nette Spuren hinterlassen.
Der erste Punkt hat meiner Meinung nach aber eher was mit der Selbsteinschätzung zu tun. Auch ein erfahrener Biker kann andere in Gefahr bringen, wenn er über seinem Limit fährt.
Ansonsten sehe ich es genauso wie Haardt.


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:
			
		

> schaff dich in deu abwärts Forum




der Fred iss für uns alle da    

offtopic
Andreas, ich bekomm die sch... Bilder net von deiner Kamera


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2006)

Also die hier geforderte Aufspaltung der Biker in verschiedene Gruppen finde ich völlig sinnlos! Für was soll das gut sein? Das bringt uns doch in  dieser Sache kein bisschen voran! Kann sich überhaupt jeder von euch festlegen? Ich hab schon des Öfteren erlebt, dass der Forstwegbenutzer ein Jahr später mit einem Freerider die gebauten Strecken im Wald fährt. Und soll dann, nachdem die brave Gruppe Stecken genehmigt bekommen hat, die bösen Biker zur Ordnung rufen?

Ich denke, als Minimalforderung aller Mountainbiker kann  ich hier zusammenfassen:
- Wir wollen uneingeschränktes Wegerecht (Klar- Rücksicht auf andere Wegebenutzer und Natur nehmen wir!)
- Neben ausgeschilderten Touren möchten wir auch Bereiche, in denen Downhill- strecken oder Trial- Kurse gebaut und benutzt werden können.

Was mich an dem ersten Beitrag von Oliver stört ist wieder diese demütigende Haltung der MTB- ler gegenüber Staat oder PWV. Ich finde es Klasse, dass Oliver und andere Kontakt zu diesen Stellen herstellen und mit diesen verhandeln, aber ich bitte euch: Tretet selbstbewusst auf, auch wenn momentan die Gesetzlage gegen uns ist. Das Thema MTB im PW muss man mal ganz nüchtern betrachten:
Bis auf vernachlässigbar wenige Vorkommnisse gibt es im PW keine Probleme zwischen MTB- lern und anderen Leuten! Auch wenn manche Wichtigtuer und ultrakonservative Tageszeitungen das anders darstellen, das ist alles nur Polemik und hat mit der Realität nix zu tun. In anderen Regionen bekomme ich schon den Eindruck, dass es bald mehr Mountainbiker als Wanderer gibt. Sollen wir Waldbenutzer 2. Klasse sein, weil unser Sport neu ist?

Weiterhin ist Fakt, dass die MTB-ler den PW weit über den gesetzlich erlaubten Bereich nutzen. Da stellt sich die Frage, warum hier Gesetze verschärfen / ändern, wenn durch den momentanen Zustand keine Nachteile entstehen. Beispiel die 2m- Regel in BW: Wurde beschlossen, ohne vorher fachmännischen Rat einzuholen, man kann das Gesetz auch als Stammtisch- Gesetz beschreiben. Dieses Gesetz bringt nix, niemand beachtet oder überwacht es. Solche Gesetzte stellen nur die Glaubwürdigkeit des Rechtsstaats aufs Spiel. 

Ich denke, ihr solltet in den Gesprächen mal darstellen, wie viele MTB- ler unterwegs sind und auf welchen Strecken (besonders, wenn die Politiker davon keine Ahnung haben). Also ich fahre 10.000km im Jahr, dass da 200km  ausgeschilderte Touren nicht reichen ist doch klar. Erwähnt ruhig, dass inzwischen viele Strecken gebaut werden, entweder im Wald als Downhills oder in der Stadt als Fun- Park, und diese Strecken keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Natur haben.

Erosionsschäden / Bremsspuren
Mich regt dieses ständige Erwähnen von Erosionsschäden usw. durch MTB- ler tierisch auf, weil das einfach völliger Quatsch ist. Und finde es unverständlich, dass es genug MTB- ler gibt, die sich diesen Schuh anziehen. Ihr seid doch alle oft genug im Wald unterwegs um mal die Spuren von uns im Vergleich zu anderen Waldbenutzen einzuschätzen. Also ne Horde Wildschweine hinterlässt in einer Nacht schlimmere Verwüstungen als es 1000 MTB- ler je tun können. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Hektarweisen Wald  umpflügen bei Forstarbeiten. Im Vergleich dazu kann ich für eine Bremsspur einfach keine Schuldgefühle empfinden. Sogar gebaute Strecken im Wald bezeichne  ich nicht als Waldzerstörung, sondern als landschaftliche Veränderung . Und diese kann ich definitiv nicht als Wald- oder Naturzerstörung sehen. Jeder Wanderparkplatz vernichtet mehr Natur!

Weiterhin sollte erwähnt werden: auch Mountainbiker sind Steuerzahler- Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht einsehe, für Wald/ Wegbenutzung was zu zahlen. Schliesslich bekommt jede Interessensgruppe hier in D ihre Wege von meinen Steuergeldern bezahlt.
MTB- ler sind umweltfreundlich und geniessen das Naturerlebnis. MTB-ler benutzen auch im Alltag häufiger das Fahrrad als das Auto (besonders im Vergleich zu Wanderern!). Der MTB-ler startet von Zuhause aus, der Wanderer fährt erst mal Kilometerweit mit dem Auto.
MTB ist ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Touristenfaktor! Das sollte man sich im PW nicht im Vornherein durch Wegsperrungen verspielen, sondern sich eher Gedanken machen, wie man MTB- Touristen in die Region holt, z.B. mit Bikeparks.


Abschliessend schlage ich vor, dass ihr diese sinnlose MTB-ler Spalterei beendet und stattdessen eher mal Gesprächsvorlagen / Faktensammlungen sowie Strategien für die zukünftigen Gespräche mit Politikern und PW zusammen stellt, das hilft uns und Oliver viel mehr!

Martin


----------



## dietrichw (9. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> Also die hier geforderte Aufspaltung der Biker in verschiedene Gruppen finde ich völlig sinnlos!



Die ist sehr sinnvoll, denn die jeweiligen Leute wissen nun mal selbst am besten, was sie für Ihre Stilrichtung brauchen/wünschen. Und um nichts anderes geht es ja dabei. Oder soll Touren-/Marathon-Kelme jetzt entscheiden, was für einen Downhiller gut ist?  

Ansonsten hast du natürlich mit vielen Argumenten recht. Nur leider gibt es schon Einige, die einen problematischen, rücksichtslosen Fahrstil an den Tag legen. Davor dürfen wir nicht naiv die Augen verschließen. Und die Bremsspuren, die mögen vereinzelt wirklich objektiv harmlos sein, aber sie sind schlecht fürs Image, das zählt nun mal auch. Gerade jetzt.

Dietrich


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

dietrichw schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hast du natürlich mit vielen Argumenten recht. Nur leider gibt es schon Einige, die einen problematischen, rücksichtslosen Fahrstil an den Tag legen. Davor dürfen wir nicht naiv die Augen verschließen. Und die Bremsspuren, die mögen vereinzelt wirklich objektiv harmlos sein, aber sie sind schlecht fürs Image, das zählt nun mal auch. Gerade jetzt.
> 
> Dietrich




die wirst du aber auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Gesetzen oder sonstigen Vorschriften verhindern  und es ist nunmal nur ein geringer %-Teil der sich vielleicht nicht immer 100% ordentlich verhält!
Und ich denke auch nicht dass das schlecht für´s Image ist, es geht ja auch keiner hin und sagt, alle Wanderer schmeißen ihren Müll in den Wald, nur weil´s verinzelt gemacht wird!

Ich hatte die "Aufspaltung" eher so verstanden, dass wir dem Hr. Weichel die verschiedenen Disziplinen des MTB-Sports präsentieren  Jedoch nicht, dass diese Grüppchen shcon wieder gegeneinander ausgespielt werden 

ansonsten kann ich Hadbänger nur vollund ganz zustimmen


----------



## dave (9. Mai 2006)

@hädbänger:
wie das mit den gruppen gemeint ist haben die anderen ja bereits erläutert. wir können dich aber wohl auch in den anderen punkten beruhigen. wie OZM ganz zu anfang bereits schrieb ... 



> Im unmittelbar nächsten Schritt liegt folgendes an: Herrn Weichel vermitteln
> 1. in welchem Umfang PFADE im PW von allen Bikern genutzt werden
> 2. wie gut die Nutzung von Pfaden durch Wanderer UND Biker in der Praxis funktioniert



auch wenn der image-schaden durch übermäßige bremsspuren vielleicht eine glaubensfrage ist ... ich persönlich vermeide sie um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. sonst sehen sich die wanderer in der diskussion moralisch im vorteil, da sie keine sichtbaren spuren hinterlassen. die verdichtung der wege usw. ist eben nicht so augenscheinlich ...


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @hädbänger:
> 
> auch wenn der image-schaden durch übermäßige bremsspuren vielleicht eine glaubensfrage ist ... ich persönlich vermeide sie um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. sonst sehen sich die wanderer in der diskussion moralisch im vorteil, da sie keine sichtbaren spuren hinterlassen. die verdichtung der wege usw. ist eben nicht so augenscheinlich ...


Du meinst sie hinterlassen keine Bremsspuren, aber Spuren hinterlassen sie denke ich mehr als ein Biker! Schau dir mal den ganzen Müll an den man im Wald so findet, die Biker die ich kennen gelernt habe, nehmen normal ihren Müll wieder mit! Aber das steht ja grad nicht zu Diskussion, sondern war lediglich eine Anmerkung! Unnütze Bremsspuren sollte man natürlich vermeiden, wobei ich eigentlich keinen Weg kenne der durch Bremsspuren so übel zugerichtet wurde. Das einzige mir bekannte Extrem-Bespiel ist dieser Weg aus dem Bericht, aber live gesehen habe ich´s auch noch nicht!

Wenn ich schon beim Thema Müll bin! Was übrigens sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass in der Rinne weder Abfall, noch Kippen noch sonstiger Müll zu finden war und es sehr aufgeräumt ist/war. Wer den Weg, bzw diese Hohl vorher gekannt hat, weiß was ich meine! Leider hab ich keine Bilder wie der Weg vorher aussah!


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2006)

dietrichw schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oder soll Touren-/Marathon-Kelme jetzt entscheiden, was für einen Downhiller gut ist?
> ...
> 
> Dietrich


Das wäre die Hölle. Es geht doch auch gar nicht darum die Leute in eine Schublade zu stecken (es gibt hier irgendwo ein sinnloses "Gedicht" von mir zu diesem Thema), sondern nur klar zu machen, dass es unterschiedliche Spielarten des Mountainbikens gibt. 

Selbst meiner einer ist entgegen aller Erwartungen nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs, sondern pflegt den Ritt auf dem Pädel. Sieht zwar (noch) nicht richtig elegant aus, aber ich arbeite dran. Diverse Wege runter nach Lambrecht kriege ich schon fast ohne Absetzer hin  .
Trotzdem sieht mein Profil so aus, wie ich versucht habe es im "Zukunft des Tourenbikens ..." zu beschreiben. Ich habe kein Problem damit und hoffe die anderen auch nicht. Ich betreibe MTB-Sport (macht mich jetzt nicht fertig und raubt mir diese Illusion  ) in einer anderen Ausprägung. Fertig.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Diskussion in ihrer Bandbreite. Ich bin zwar nicht mit allen Positionen einverstanden und halte eine Abgrenzung nicht nur innerhalb der Biker, sondern auch gegenüber anderen Waldbesuchern für sinnlos, aber es lässt sich gut an.


Kelme - wie immer: Weitermachen!


----------



## helli-man (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

denkbar wäre doch so´n Weg wie z.B. hier vom Hüttenhohl-Parkplatz in Richtung Kalmit, man kann immer wieder mal rechts runter Richtung Tal (Maikammer/St.Martin/Diedesfeld etc.)bzw. Tourenmäßig bis hoch zur Kalmit fahren (Waldautobahn) hier hab´ich auch eigentlich die besten Erfahrungen mit Wanderern gemacht (nicht so wie 2x im Kaltenbrunner Tal), der Parkplatz ist relativ weit von der nächsten Hütte entfernt, und wird eigentlich nur von "ernsthaften"-Waldbesuchern, die das Profil ihrer Wanderschuhe im Wald und nicht in der Hütte abwetzen besucht.
 So könnte man locker eine Tour mit mindestens 20-25Km fahren (oder auch mal 40Km übers Kaltenbrunner Tal), hätte aber auch die Möglichkeit, FR/DH mäßig unterwegs zu sein. Wichtig ist halt wie immer das Miteinander. (Dann würden wohl auch die gebauten Rampen in Ruhe gelassen...)

Gruß
helli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietrichw (9. Mai 2006)

@THBiker: Ich stimme dir mit allem was du da geschrieben hast zu. Das Argument Müll können wir ruhig auch mal bringen, wenn die angebliche Naturunverträglichkeit des Bikens wieder irgendwo drankommt. 



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Unnütze Bremsspuren sollte man natürlich vermeiden, wobei ich eigentlich keinen Weg kenne der durch Bremsspuren so übel zugerichtet wurde. Das einzige mir bekannte Extrem-Bespiel ist dieser Weg aus dem Bericht, aber live gesehen habe ich´s auch noch nicht!



Selbst bei dieser Stelle aus dem SWR-Beitrag muss man das nach meiner Ansicht wohl nicht wirklich so eng sehen. OK, da ist halt jetzt eine Art neuer Weg neben dem Treppchen, und schön sieht's nicht unbedingt aus. Aber so lange der Hang nicht runter kommt, ists doch kein Drama. Und selbst wenn, davon stürzt die Kalmit nicht ein.  Wir Menschen haben uns Jahrtausende lang Wege durch die Natur gesucht und benutzt, das ist ein ganz normaler Prozess. Wo wir zu optimistisch waren, was die Physik des Erdreichs betrifft, gabs halt einen Erdrutsch und danach mussten wir uns einen neuen Weg suchen.

OK, da ist halt dann die Image-Frage, wenn wir bösen Biker es sind. Übrigens: Meine Frau Mutter, die ich zwecks Beitrag-schauens besuchte, und die man schon der Gruppe der Wanderer zurechnen kann, die hat sich köstlich amüsiert, warum die im TV so einen Terz um so eine Stelle machen... Das, ohne dass ich sie vorher irgendwie auf das Thema "vorbereitet" hätte. Fazit: Wegen so was müssen wir gegenüber der Natur kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wir sollten halt nur die Außenwirkung im Auge behalten. 

- Und schlecht gemachte TV-Beiträge, die hinterlassen auch bei Nicht-Bikern nicht die beabsichtigte Wirkung...

Dietrich


----------



## plastikengel (9. Mai 2006)

ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das argument müll ein großes gewicht hat. 
das kann man beiden seiten unterstellen, weil es schlicht nicht 100%ig nachweisbar ist.

mag sein, das er größenteils von wanderern stammt, aber wie wolltest du das beweisen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Mai 2006)

Wieviele Deiner zahlreichen Hosentaschen hast Du denn beim Radfahren mit Papiertaschentüchern gefüllt?


----------



## Optimizer (9. Mai 2006)

[ironiemodus=on]
Ich fahr Papiertaschentücher bikerucksäckeweise in den Pfälzer Wald... davon hab ich immer genügend dabei, um mir nicht die Finger schmutzig zu machen, wenn die Kette runterspringt...
[ironiemodus=off]

  

Der Optimizer - Randzonenbiker mit Herz und Seele


----------



## dietrichw (9. Mai 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das argument müll ein großes gewicht hat.
> das kann man beiden seiten unterstellen, weil es schlicht nicht 100%ig nachweisbar ist.
> 
> mag sein, das er größenteils von wanderern stammt, aber wie wolltest du das beweisen?



Hehe, das ist natürlich kaum gerichtsfest machbar. Aber die Babywindel, die ich diesen Samstag am Pfad zum Kehrdichannichts liegen sah, die war wohl von keinem Biker.    Dürfte eine Weile dauern, bis dieses Chemiewunder verrottet ist. 

Man könnte auch mal schauen, ob sich bei dem Müll auch typische Bikersachen finden - Powerriegel (die fettarmen natürlich!) z.B. - Jede Wette, dass da fast nur Verpackungen von Sachen dabei sind, die kein normaler Biker unterwegs verdrücken würde.

Und THBiker hat ja schon das Argument mit der Rinne gebracht, die Picobello sauber war, weil da halt kein Spaziergänger rumgelaufen ist.


----------



## datenbaer (10. Mai 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Ein vernünftiges Miteinander der Waldbesucher auf allen Wegen und Pfaden des PW und keiner braucht mir mit irgendwelchen Rechtsvorschriften unter der Nase herum wedeln. OPEN TRAILS.
> Wenn es zur Entwicklung der Region und des PW Sinn macht, kann man den MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald gerne nach Süden oder so ausweiten.



Diese Problemeatik gab es ja in der Pfalz schon mit dem Reitverband. Man beschloß, daß Reiter zwar vornehmlich Reitwege benutzen sollen, allerdings bei einer Minimalbreite der Wege auch ein freies Reiten erlaubt ist, dabei aber Toleranz gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern angezeigt ist. Das klappt meines Wissens nach auch. Die Forstverwaltung hat das Reiterwegenetz zusammen mit den Reitverbänden und -vereinen deutlich erweitert, um hier auch ein Angebot zu machen.

Genauso sehe ich das auch in unserem Fall.
Wir sollten darauf bestehen, alle Wege benutzen zu dürfen, benötigen aber andererseits auch mehr Angebote wie den MTB-Park, der m.E. durchaus gelungen ist.

Ich wünsche mir deshalb eine Vergrößerung des MTB-Parks in alle Himmelsrichtungen und vielleicht läßt sich ja auch in Zusammenarbeit mit entspr. Interessentengruppen eine Downhillstrecke, etc. integrieren. Dies würde zunächst viele Biker bündeln. Mit den anderen, die gerne frei herumfahren, kann dann der Wald und der Wanderer auch noch gut leben.

Das Grundproblem aller Lösungsansätze ist die ausgeübte Toleranz aller Beteiligten. Man kennt das Problem von Schneewanderern, die auf reinen Langlaufloipen rumtölpeln, anstatt ihre eigenen Wege zu benutzen und umgekehrt. Die beste Abgrenzung nutzt nichts, wenn sich keiner dran hält. Daher geht an einem freien und toleranten Umgang miteinander kein Weg vorbei. Hier muß die Presse auch einmal dran arbeiten, anstatt immer wieder zu polarisieren, wo es wenig Konträres gibt, nur um ein Thema in der nachrichtenarmen Provinz zu haben.


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2006)

OZM schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Biker,...
> Dazu ist für Sonntag den 28.05.2006 ein Termin mit Herrn Weichel vereinbart. Ich werde ihn an diesem Tag durch den Pfälzerwald begleiten und Biker treffen.



Wie sehen die Details bezüglich Uhrzeit und Ort aus?


----------



## OZM (11. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was mich an dem ersten Beitrag von Oliver stört ist wieder diese demütigende Haltung der MTB- ler gegenüber Staat oder PWV....



Keine Sorge, die Unterwürfigkeit ist mir nicht gerade in die Wiege gelegt worden   

Im Moment sind wir aber die Saubermänner und da sehe ich z.Z. keinen Grund das zu ändern. 



			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehen die Details bezüglich Uhrzeit und Ort aus?



Ganz grob: zwischen Bad Dürkheim und Landau, wobei Landau wahrscheinlich schon zu südlich ist; können wir alles noch festlegen. Genaue Uhrzeit und Ort wird *MIT* den Ansprechpersonen der Guppen in KW 21 festgelegt - Sollte aber kein Prob sein. Jeder nimmt sich am 28 Zeit für eine Tagestour und der genaue Streckenverlauf wird halt in KW 21 festgelegt. 
Die Gegnung mit Weichel und mir wird den Tagesverlauf der jeweiligen Gruppe nicht in großer Weise beeinflussen. Wir treffen uns, reden ein wenig und jeder fährt dann seines Weges. Halbe Stunde und der Bär ist geschält. 



Anfang KW 20 (Di oder Mi) würde ich mich dann gerne mal mit den Ansprechpartnern der Gruppen kurzschließen, wenn ihr die mal rausdeuten könntet, wäre mir geholfen.

Oliver


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2006)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Vorschlag den Herren ein Stück auf einem Tandem mitzunehmen und um Ihm unsere Perspektive zu zeigen. 
Wäre auch bereit den Rikschafahrer zu mimen. Hoffe ich handle mir hier keinen Bärendienst ein, wie schwer ist der Mensch? 
Man könnte mit Ihm und einer Tourengruppe gemeinsam auf einen Berg radeln, dort mit einer Freerid- und Downhillgruppe treffen und gemeinsam wieder runter ins Tal rauschen. 
Auf dieses Weise würde er mitbekommen wie unproblematisch Begegnungen auf den Trails verlaufen. 
Mir ist klar, mit einem unerfahrenen Biker auf dem Sozius, kann man nur leichte Trails fahren. Aber wir könnten ihm so ein Bild vom Biken abseits der Parkplätze und Hüten vermitteln 
Man bräuchte dazu natürlich ein geländetaugliches, am besten vollgefedertes Tandem. Und vielleicht noch einen Ersatzrikschafahrer. 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. Mai 2006)

OZM schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang KW 20 (Di oder Mi) würde ich mich dann gerne mal mit den Ansprechpartnern der Gruppen kurzschließen, wenn ihr die mal rausdeuten könntet, wäre mir geholfen.
> 
> Oliver


Hi Oliver,

da Kelme ja an dem Termin "out of order" ist, stell ich mich für die Tourenbiker zur Verfügung...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## dave (11. Mai 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr von dem Vorschlag den Herren ein Stück auf einem Tandem mitzunehmen und um Ihm unsere Perspektive zu zeigen.



Es ist wohl schon so geplant, dass er auch ein paar Meter im Sattel sitzt. Das mit dem Tandem ist natürlich keine schlechte Idee, weil sich Oliver dann keine Gedanken um seine Kondition machen müssten. Aber wenn er nur auf Deinen Rücken starrt, kriegt er auch nicht viel von unserer Perspektive mit und würde sich als Hintermann eventuell auch etwas unwohl fühlen. Es sei denn, Du würdest ihm die Lenkung anvertrauen.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber wenn er nur auf Deinen Rücken starrt, kriegt er auch nicht viel von unserer Perspektive mit und würde sich als Hintermann eventuell auch etwas unwohl fühlen...


Hab einen hübschen Rücken und würde natürlich vorsichtig fahren  , es geht ja nicht darum mit Ihm die Hammer Trails zu fahren und Ihm was bewiesen. 



			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es sei denn, Du würdest ihm die Lenkung anvertrauen. ...


Berghoch immer, ab runter nur mit erfahrenem Biker. 
Wir könnten Ihm ja oben ja Dein Bike geben und wir fahren zusammen mit dem Tandem runter.  
Werd vorher aber noch die Summe meiner Lebensversicherung erhöhen und die Beiträge meiner BU bezahlen.

Gruß


----------



## dave (11. Mai 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten Ihm ja oben ja Dein Bike geben und wir fahren zusammen mit dem Tandem runter.



Dann können wir ihm auch gleich demonstrieren, wie und ob das mit dem Rettungsdienst im tiefsten Forst funktioniert.


----------



## Tobsn (12. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir ihm auch gleich demonstrieren, wie und ob das mit dem Rettungsdienst im tiefsten Forst funktioniert.


Ist Dein Bike so unsicher???


----------



## dave (13. Mai 2006)

OK, wenn ich dran denken sollte oben auch wieder das ETA wieder rauszunehmen ...  
Ne, ich dachte eher an uns auf dem Tandem!  

... wobei ich an dem WE leider ohnehin im Urlaub sein werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2006)

@OZM/Oliver:

Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit dem 28. !?!? Ich wüsste gerne mal, wo die Chose stattfinden soll.... 

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## THBiker (19. Mai 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> @OZM/Oliver:
> 
> Wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit dem 28. !?!? Ich wÃ¼sste gerne mal, wo die Chose stattfinden soll....
> 
> ...


Tja..frag mal OZM Âwollten uns heute eigentlich diesbezÃ¼glich zusammensetzen, aber der Termin wurde abgesagt ï
WÃ¼rde mich aber auch interessierenÂmein aktueller Stand ist, dass wir uns am Mittwoch treffen, d.h. jeweils die Vertreter der einzelnen Gruppe+InteressentenÂdort soll auch der Waldtag besprochen werden


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Mai 2006)

...Mittwoch treffen???
Davon wusste ich nix - ich dachte eigentlich es wär dem Oli klar, dass ich auch dabei bin.
Allerdings kann ich nicht am Mittwoch, macht ein Gebiet, bzw. Treffpunkt und die entsprechende Zeit aus,
ich werd die Tour dann danach planen. Es sollte halt eben ein Trail oder eine schöne Stelle sein,
wo man auch "representativ" biken kann - kleinere Sprungrampen oder z.B. der Treppenrock von der Hohen Loog...

Was mir jetzt noch einfällt:
Ich bin nach Mittwoch, ca. 15:30 Uhr nicht mehr online, wenn's bis dahin nicht geklärt ist,
müssen wir das telefonisch ausmachen...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann ich nicht am Mittwoch, macht ein Gebiet, bzw. Treffpunkt und die entsprechende Zeit aus.


mir gehts ebenso.... ich plane dann mit Sinus zusammen die "Tourenfahrer"-Tour dementsprechend.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## THBiker (19. Mai 2006)

dann sollte Oli mal etwas dazu sagen


----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute


Treffpunkt am *Sonntag den 28.05.06*

ist auf dem *Weinbiet um 14:00 *....d.h. dann geht´s los!!!

Es werden sich alle Gruppen dort oben treffen  

Also bis Sonntag!!


----------



## Flugrost (25. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Treffpunkt am *Sonntag den 28.05.06*
> ...


Das find ich ja mal interessant, dass sich ALLE da treffen. Plenumscharakter? 
/A


----------



## OZM (26. Mai 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich ja mal interessant, dass sich ALLE da treffen. Plenumscharakter?
> /A



Nein, natürlich nicht.

Betrifft nur die, welche an der Begegnung am 28. mit Weichel teilnehmen wollen. 

Es ist leider meiner Dusseligkeit zuzuschreiben, dass Zeit und Ort überhaupt hier im Forum verbreitet wurden, dass sollte eigendlich über die Ansprechpersonen der Gruppen per PN / e-mail stattfinden. Hier im Forum sollten nur die Startpunkte der jeweiligen Touren bekannt gegeben werden, die sich dann alle "Tata" (nun ists eh schon raus) um 14:00 auf dem Weinbiet treffen. 

Daher an dieser Stelle mal ein Hinweis an die vielleicht mitlesende Presse: 
Ihr seid NICHT eingeladen. Das ist ein Arbeitstreffen und es gibt z.Z. nichts was wir mit Euch kommunizieren möchten - ich hoffe das ist freundlich und klar genug.

Wer genaueres wissen will sieht im Bereich seines Interessengebiets nach bzw. nimmt Kontakt zu den Ansprechpersonen seines Vertrauens auf  

Enduro
Zimbo trifft sich (hier)

Touren 
Falls es noch Tourenleute gibt, die auf die Schnelle keinen Kontakt mehr zu Tobi oder Steffen bekommen: 
Tobi startet am 28.05.06 um 10:30 Uhr in Neustadt am Hauptbahnhof (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fährt er nicht direkt um 10:30 zum Weinbiet um dann da um 14:00 anzukommen, ich glaub er fährt nen Umweg  )
Ein ähnliches Programm hat Steffen vor und trifft sich hier.

Freeride
Die Freeriders treffen sich ohne Umwege am Weinbiet

Die CC-Racer haben leider kurzfristig abgesagt, dass sollte jedoch die Gesamtveranstaltung nicht kippen.

Greez Oliver


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

Sorry............das hab ich dann wohl vermasselt    ....naja, wenn der große Chef dabei ist, kann´s der Presse wurschd sein!
Außerdem regnet´s, da werden die Püppchen schön im trocknen bleiben   .....


----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Nur mal zur Info:
Meister Weichel ist zur Zeit ziemlich medien- und öffentlichkeitsgeil, da er sich um den OB-Posten in Kaiserslautern bewirbt. Da der Rotsockenverband in Kaiserslautern aber eine größere Lobby als MTB´ler hat, kann man sich das Erbebniss leicht ausrechnen. 
Ich mache mir keine Illusionen. 
Mir ist das Ergebniss sowieso egal. Ich nehme Rücksicht auf andere, aber keine Rücksicht auf Verbote. Ich zahle dafür zuviele Steuern in diesem Staat. Das kleines bisschen Freiheit, das ich im Wald noch habe, lasse ich mir von niemandem nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Nur mal zur Info:
> Meister Weichel ist zur Zeit ziemlich medien- und öffentlichkeitsgeil, da er sich um den OB-Posten in Kaiserslautern bewirbt. Da der Rotsockenverband in Kaiserslautern aber eine größere Lobby als MTB´ler hat, kann man sich das Erbebniss leicht ausrechnen.
> Ich mache mir keine Illusionen.
> Mir ist das Ergebniss sowieso egal. Ich nehme Rücksicht auf andere, aber keine Rücksicht auf Verbote. Ich zahle dafür zuviele Steuern in diesem Staat. Das kleines bisschen Freiheit, das ich im Wald noch habe, lasse ich mir von niemandem nehmen.




Du bist ja´n toller Hecht.....hättest vielleicht mal lesen sollen um was es überhaupt geht   

Auf Verbote wird eh niemand Rücksicht nehmen.....das ist ja klar


----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja´n toller Hecht.....hättest vielleicht mal lesen sollen um was es überhaupt geht
> 
> Auf Verbote wird eh niemand Rücksicht nehmen.....das ist ja klar



Scheinbar kapierst Du manche Zusammenhänge nicht. Danke für Dein Kompliment! Sehr freundlich!


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar kapierst Du manche Zusammenhänge nicht. Danke für Dein Kompliment! Sehr freundlich!



Nunja....es gibt auch noch andere Leute mit denen man Kontakt hat!

Und wenn der gute Mann das als Image-Werbung nutzen will...warum nicht, wenn dabei ein Bikepark rausspringt    .... 

Das mit dem Kompliment ist natürlich gern geschehen


----------



## dietrichw (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Nur mal zur Info:
> Meister Weichel ist zur Zeit ziemlich medien- und öffentlichkeitsgeil, da er sich um den OB-Posten in Kaiserslautern bewirbt. Da der Rotsockenverband in Kaiserslautern aber eine größere Lobby als MTB´ler hat, kann man sich das Erbebniss leicht ausrechnen.
> Ich mache mir keine Illusionen.



OB-Posten-Sache ist bekannt... Allzu große Erwartungen sollten wir natürlich erstmal nicht haben. Ich finde es aber gar nicht gut, das gleich in so einem abwertenden Ton rüberzubringen. 

Dass Herr Dr. Weichel sich überhaupt für uns bikende Steuerzahler interessiert, ist allemal ein wenig Freundlichkeit und Respekt wert. Und seine bisherigen öffentlichen Stellungnahmen zum Thema MTB (kannst du mit etwas Mühe hier im Forum recherchieren) setzen ihn nicht gerade dem Verdacht aus, Wanderer als Stimmvieh zu ködern. Was ihn um so mehr ehrt.

BTW, "medien- und öffentlichkeitsgeil", sind wir das nicht auch zur Zeit?  

Ansonsten ist es natürlich schön, dass du Rücksicht auf Andere (Wandernde?) nimmst.  

Dietrich


----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja....es gibt auch noch andere Leute mit denen man Kontakt hat!
> 
> Und wenn der gute Mann das als Image-Werbung nutzen will...warum nicht, wenn dabei ein Bikepark rausspringt    ....
> 
> Das mit dem Kompliment ist natürlich gern geschehen



Träume weiter. Vielleicht hast Du dann die Zusammenhänge verstanden, wenn Du aufgewacht bist.
Hoffentlich hat Dir dann der Herr im Schlaf auch freundlichere Umgangsformen, mehr Realitätssinn und Mißtrauen in machtgeile Politiker gegeben.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

dietrichw schrieb:
			
		

> OB-Posten-Sache ist bekannt... Allzu große Erwartungen sollten wir natürlich erstmal nicht haben. Ich finde es aber gar nicht gut, das gleich in so einem abwertenden Ton rüberzubringen.
> 
> Dass Herr Dr. Weichel sich überhaupt für uns bikende Steuerzahler interessiert, ist allemal ein wenig Freundlichkeit und Respekt wert. Und seine bisherigen öffentlichen Stellungnahmen zum Thema MTB (kannst du mit etwas Mühe hier im Forum recherchieren) setzen ihn nicht gerade dem Verdacht aus, Wanderer als Stimmvieh zu ködern. Was ihn um so mehr ehrt.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du mich missverstanden. Mich macht halt eben misstrauisch, daß der Herr Dr.wie aus dem Nichts in letzter Zeit plötzlich gerne Karnickelvereinsfeste in und um KL besucht und Reden schwingt, das ist alles. Da kommt so ein mediengerechtesThema gerade recht. Ich bin bei aufstrebenden Politikern sehr misstrauisch, und will nur vor allzu großen Hoffnungen warnen und etwas sensibilisieren. Du musst die Sache mal so sehen, daß eben diese Politiker speziell hier in der Pfalz jahrelang den Bikeboom schlichtweg verschlafen haben. Und dann in der Zeitung über die wenigen Touristen jammern.Ich habe halt die große Befürchtung, daß es eben nicht um unsere Sache geht sondern nur um einen Rheinpfalzartikel.
Ich hoffe sehr, daß ich mich da irre! 
Peace!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (26. Mai 2006)

@spraddl

Du hast uns hier im Forum noch gefehlt. Endlich bist du da Jemanden der hier im Forum (also öffentlich) einen Politiker der sich unserer Sache mal annimmt, im Vorfeld als machtgeil zu bezeichnen ist schon clever Du hast ja anscheinend die Zusammenhänge verstanden


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> Träume weiter. Vielleicht hast Du dann die Zusammenhänge verstanden, wenn Du aufgewacht bist.
> Hoffentlich hat Dir dann der Herr im Schlaf auch freundlichere Umgangsformen, mehr Realitätssinn und Mißtrauen in machtgeile Politiker gegeben.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.




Jo man kann auch alles so sein lassen wie´s ist....und sich für nichts einsetzen!!! Wenn natürlich alle so´n Engagement wie du an´n Tag legen würden, dann wüde man defintiv nichts erreichen!!

Warum muss man denn jedem erstmal mißtrauisch gegenüber sein  ...ich denke jeder hat eine Chance verdient, außerdem wollen wir ja was erreichen....also warum diese Situation nicht für uns nutzen!

Un wer ist nicht Macht-geil  ...irgendwo ist das jeder, der eine weniger, der andere mehr  

Und was meine Umgangsformen betrifft, brauchst DU dir da keine Gedanken drüber zu machen...jeder wird so behandelt wie ich es für richtig halte


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Mai 2006)

Euch allen ist schon bekannt, dass  *J E D E R *und damit meine ich auch jeden die Fred`s lesen kann.
Big brother is watching you!!!! Vielleicht mal daran denken bevor ihr irgendwelches quirrliges Zeug hier rein schreibt. Erst denken, dann schreiben.
In diesem Sinne 
Open Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jo man kann auch alles so sein lassen wie´s ist....und sich für nichts einsetzen!!! Wenn natürlich alle so´n Engagement wie du an´n Tag legen würden, dann wüde man defintiv nichts erreichen!!
> 
> Warum muss man denn jedem erstmal mißtrauisch gegenüber sein  ...ich denke jeder hat eine Chance verdient, außerdem wollen wir ja was erreichen....also warum diese Situation nicht für uns nutzen!
> 
> ...



ad 1) solange Dein Engagement das Downhill-Biken mit Downhillausrüstung um die Lindemannsruh´ mitbeinhaltet, und das noch veröffentlicht wird, brauchst Du Dir um anderes Engagemnet keine weiteren Sorgen machen!
ad 2) ist Misstrauen ungesund? O.K. nehme das Wort "machtg... " zurück und ersetze es durch "nach Macht strebend"
ad 3) Ansichtssache
ad 4) ... ist überhaupt keine Grundlage zum Führen einer Diskussion


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> ad 1) solange Dein Engagement das Downhill-Biken mit Downhillausrüstung um die Lindemannsruh´ mitbeinhaltet, und das noch veröffentlicht wird, brauchst Du Dir um anderes Engagemnet keine weiteren Sorgen machen!



da sieht man wieder dass du keinerlei Ahnung hast...nicht die Bohne......um was es hier geht und für was wir uns einsetzen!  

Aber du hast Recht....Diskussionen mit Typen wie dir sind die Zeit nicht werd.:kotz: :kotz: ....geh am besten wieder dahin zurück wo du her gekommen bist! Dich braucht hier glaub ich niemand


----------



## spraddl (26. Mai 2006)

.....und Du bleibst mit Deinen Umgangsformen besser da wo Du bist.


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> .....und Du bleibst mit Deinen Umgangsformen besser da wo Du bist.




Anonym kann ja jeder was schreiben....zeig erstmal wer oder was (das wissen wir ja schon:kotz du bist 

Und meine Umgangsformen sind genau passend für dich


----------



## mh01 (26. Mai 2006)

Was haltet Ihr denn davon, wenn Ihr, solange nichts konstruktives dabei raus kommt, einfach Funkstille wahrt?

Der Kindergarten ist ja nicht auszuhalten. 

Gruß
mh01 - wenn man einen Klappspaten braucht, ist Kelme natürlich weg ...


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2006)

mh01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr denn davon, wenn Ihr, solange nichts konstruktives dabei raus kommt, einfach Funkstille wahrt?
> 
> Der Kindergarten ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
> 
> ...




ups...hab ich grad die 00 gewählt    .....  

och ....jetzt ist der große starke Kelme weg  der hier für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgt ...wo iss´er denn   

Ne aber ernsthaft, wenn so´n Vollspraddl daher kommt und alles nur schlecht redet und  selbst nix macht, das kann ich net ab haben...da soll er sich wenigstens zu erkennen geben um es auf neutralem Boden auszutregen  ...aber hast Recht....jedes Wort zu viel für diesen netten Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (27. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry............das hab ich dann wohl vermasselt



Ne ne, wir hattens so abgemacht, aber ich war zu müde, um mich daran zu erinnern, dass ich den TReffpunkt gar nicht über Forum verteilen wollte. 

OZM


----------



## OZM (28. Mai 2006)

*Vielen Dank
an alle Mitwirkende*​
Das heutige Ziel war:


			
				OZM am 7.05.06 schrieb:
			
		

> Im unmittelbar nÃ¤chsten Schritt liegt folgendes an: Herrn Weichel vermitteln
> 1.	in welchem Umfang PFADE im PW von allen Bikern genutzt werden
> 2.	wie gut die Nutzung von Pfaden durch Wanderer UND Biker in der Praxis funktioniert
> 3.	welche Spielarten des Bikens es gibt und welche unterschiedliche BedÃ¼rfnisse die verschiedenen Gruppen haben



Ja, und das haben wir gemacht.

Zwischen Weinbiet und Wolfsburg konnten Tourer, Enduro Fahrer und Freerider ihre Vorstellung von Mountainbiken in Wort und Tat vermitteln. Weichel immer fleiÃig aufm Radl dabei. Naja und jetzt geht er halt mit nem Kopf voller EindrÃ¼cke wieder heim bzw. an seinen Arbeitsplatz. 

Klar ist geworden, dass die Trails in riesigem Umfang von einer Menge vÃ¶llig normaler Biker genutzt werden und man die nicht einfach per Verbot von den Trails runter bekommt. 
Klar ist aber auch, dass das verboten ist und das Gesetz nicht einfach nÃ¤chste Woche geÃ¤ndert werden kann.
Die Freerider werden wohl mittelfristig ein Areal bekommen, in dem sie sich austoben kÃ¶nnen (das scheint recht einfach zu gehen, da die BedÃ¼rfnisse der Federwegsfraktion recht Ã¼berschaubar sind). 
Tobsn und Zimbo haben mit ihren Manschaften einen sehr guten Einblick in ihre Art des bikens vermittelt. Die Kluften zwischen Bikepraxis (ALLE Pfade werden befahren) â Gesetzteslage (KEIN Pfad darf befahren werden) und Alltag (in der Regel funktioniert das Miteinander zwischen Wanderern und Bikern sehr gut) kÃ¶nnte grÃ¶Ãer nicht sein und wird uns allen noch eine Menge Arbeit und Kopfschmerzen bereiten. 

Noch was ganz anderes:
Wir mÃ¼ssen noch eine MÃ¶glichkeit finden, etwas âdiskreterâ diskutieren zu kÃ¶nnen. Hab da noch keine Idee, wie das funkionieren soll, aber die Notwendigkeit leuchtet wohl ein - es gibt ja vielleicht mal ein paar Gedanken, Infos oder Ideen, die man nicht gleich so an die ganz groÃe Glocke hÃ¤ngen mÃ¶chte

Besonderen Dank noch mal an Tobsn, Zimbo und Speedbullit.

Gute Besserung an Sinus, Optimizer und THBiker.

Oliver


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2006)

Servus

man man....sorry...aber anscheinend hat ja alles geklappt   ...aber die letzten Tage haben mich wohl´n bissl geschlaucht!!    dazu das schwüle Wetter ...naja wird schon!


Wie wär´s wenn wir ICQ oder Skype für Diskussionen verwenden???

War eigentlich jemand von der Presse da  gab´s Konfrontationen???

Was heißt mittelfristig???

Next Steps??

Achja....wie schaut´s denn mit dem Waldtag am 11.06.06 aus??? machen wir jetzt einen Stand oder nicht  ...sonst muss ich das wiedre abblasen


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2006)

Auch wenn ich dummfugbedingt ausgefallen bin:
*Vielen Dank
an alle Mitwirkende und OLIVER für die Organisation!*

Gruß
Der Optimizer - muss bis Pfingstmontag wieder fit sein... da steigt die nächste Randzonenbikertour!


----------



## dave (28. Mai 2006)

ja, danke an alle beteiligten und insbesondere an oliver!  

was eine diskretere diskussion zu bestimmten themen angeht, so wäre ICQ oder skype vergleichbar schlechte lösung zum IBC.
alternativ wäre es aber kein problem ein eigenes, nicht öffentliches forum einzurichten, zu welchem nur bestimmte personen zugang bekämen. ich könnte sowas einrichten.
ansonsten sollten wir die sache aber weiterhin öffentlich und transparent nach außen tragen ...

@THBiker:
am waldtag bin ich persönlich verhindert. irgendwie läuft's in letzter zeit ohnehin nicht nach plan. meinen ligurien trip musste ich auch absagen ...


----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2006)

@OZM: sorry, dass wir euch gestört haben - wir warteten oben auf der Weinbiethütte und dachten, ihr wärt schon durch - also nochmal: war keine Absicht!

@Alle: Lasst die Diskussion doch hier im Haus - Journalisten oder Flamewartreiber wie Spraddel können wir doch locker ignorieren. Wir haben doch nix zu verstecken.


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @THBiker:
> am waldtag bin ich persönlich verhindert. irgendwie läuft's in letzter zeit ohnehin nicht nach plan. meinen ligurien trip musste ich auch absagen ...




Sollten wir trotzdem organisieren falls Interesse besteht!! Bis jetzt weiß iuch nur das Kelme dafür war....und sonst? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit???


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe, die Heidelberger haben das Gesamtbild nicht negativ geschwächt  Wäre toll, wenn in Heidelberg sich auch mal eine IG gründet. Aber zur Zeit sind wir nur zu zweit. Und bei mir fällt das gesamte Jahr 2006 flach!!! Musste wegen meinem Studium und den Examensvorbereitungen schon genug zurückstecken und eine IG-Gründung kommt da gar nicht gut.

Ich hoffe, daß sich längerfristig bei Euch was tun wird.

Wir wurden heute leider übermäßig oft von Passanten des Platzes verwiesen. Aber im Allgemeinen merkt man, daß "wir" als Biker gerne gesehen sind. Es gib auch immer wieder positive Stimmen beim Fußvolk. Und mit Freundlichkeit und Rücksicht kann man viel deeskalieren. 

In dem Sinne. Nebenbei war´s heute auch eine schöne freeridelastige Enduro Tour !!!


----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2006)

Fand's heute auch sehr amüsant. Nur: Warum hatte Herr Weichelt keinen Helm!? Hallo?
Naja. Haben uns dann mit Zimbo noch aufm Weinbiet ausgetob. Dafür bin ich hier allen dankbar!
Und hoffe das die Pfalz im Thema "Biken" einen Schritt weitergeht und die Trails unter 2m für Biker legal macht!

Grüße aus Heideberg!


----------



## Kitticat (29. Mai 2006)

Hi TH!!!

Hoffe auch, dass es Dir bald wieder besser geht!!!
Wenn am Waldtag was läuft kann ich gerne helfen. Ich müsste zwar meine kleine Tochter mitbringen, aber das dürfte ja kein Prob sein. Sie ist ja schliesslich auch DIMB Mitglied 

Auch ich hatte von der gesamten Sache einen gut Organisierten Eindruck! Danke Euch ALLEN für Euren Einsatz!!!! Und der Zimbo kann ja nix dazu wenn das Weinbiet "verlegt" wird...einfach auf die falsche Bergseite Aber auch wir waren ja rechtzeitig da!!
Nochmal, Hut ab vor Eurem Engagement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutzel (29. Mai 2006)

Ohne die Euphorie bremsen zu wollen, die etwas ungeliebten Beiträge von Spraddl sind nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen und bei "hart auf hart" -Terminen können weiche Zugeständnisse plötzlich schmelzen  wie Butter in der Sonne.

Die Situation im Pfälzerwald ist schwach ausgedrückt schwierig. Ein Gespräch zu suchen ist immer richtig,aber bewertet es nicht über, denn es lag ja nichts wirklich Konkretes vor. Interessensgruppen gibt es gar viele, die reiten, klettern, wandern, joggen, nordic walken, holz machen, natur schützen, touristen anlocken, geld verdienen, regionale politik, nationale politik, europäische vorgaben, parteipolitik, machtinteressen, kompetenzstreitigkeiten, befindlichkeiten verfolgen und pflegen.
Gesetzliche Vorgaben erfolgen in Mainz nicht in Neustadt. Viele verschiedene Interessen prallen auf rel. wenig Wald und der Mensch ist ein irrationales Säugetier.
Aber engagierte Menschen find ich klasse!
Don´t worry, be happy !


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2006)

hutzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die Euphorie bremsen zu wollen, die etwas ungeliebten Beiträge von Spraddl sind nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen und bei "hart auf hart" -Terminen können weiche Zugeständnisse plötzlich schmelzen  wie Butter in der Sonne.
> 
> Die Situation im Pfälzerwald ist schwach ausgedrückt schwierig. Ein Gespräch zu suchen ist immer richtig,aber bewertet es nicht über, denn es lag ja nichts wirklich Konkretes vor. Interessensgruppen gibt es gar viele, die reiten, klettern, wandern, joggen, nordic walken, holz machen, natur schützen, touristen anlocken, geld verdienen, regionale politik, nationale politik, europäische vorgaben, parteipolitik, machtinteressen, kompetenzstreitigkeiten, befindlichkeiten verfolgen und pflegen.
> Gesetzliche Vorgaben erfolgen in Mainz nicht in Neustadt. Viele verschiedene Interessen prallen auf rel. wenig Wald und der Mensch ist ein irrationales Säugetier.
> ...




Mag sein dass wir nicht viel erreichen, aber besser als gar nichts zu machen...nur die art und weise von diesem spraddl war schon sehr seltsam....just an diesem Tage im Forum registriert, nur zu diesem Thema gepostet und schon wieder verschwunden....und jetzt vielleicht unter anderem namen hier   ....ein echter feigling...so leute kommen mir gerade recht!


@Kitti
paßt schon wiedre....mich hat die schwüle Tour am Samstag wohl platt gemacht und die 2 Tage davor noch dazu  .....
Am Waldtag kannst du gerne helfen, denn das ist ja sowieso so ein Erlebnistag besonders für Kids, da wird sich deine Kleine wohlfühlen  

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch´n paar mehr Leute die bereit sind zu helfen, vorzubereiten und und und ....wäre klasse!!!!


----------



## OZM (29. Mai 2006)

jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf zum Thema Spradl ab:

Weichel befindet sich im Wahlkampf.
Wahlkampf hat, wie der Name schon sagt etwas mit Kampf also mit einem Gegner oder Konkurrenten zutun und ist per Definition mit vielen vielen Helfern verbunden.
Spradel hat sich just in dem Moment hier im Forum angemeldet, als der Name Weichel hier zum ersten Mal erwähnt wurde und damit "ergoogelbar" war. Spradels allerallererster Beitrag ist das - ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Inhaltlich gehe ich nicht noch mal darauf ein, da gab es ja auch ne Menge sehr sachliche Antworten drauf.

Wenn ich dem ehrenwerten Herrn Spradl unrecht tue, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden; wir gehen dann mal ne Runde biken und beschnuppern uns - danach werde ich mich hier im Forum in aller Form für meinen bösen Argwohn entschuldigen.

Oliver


----------



## THBiker (29. Mai 2006)

OZM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dem ehrenwerten Herrn Spradl unrecht tue, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden; wir gehen dann mal ne Runde biken und beschnuppern uns - danach werde ich mich hier im Forum in aller Form für meinen bösen Argwohn entschuldigen.
> 
> Oliver




Muss ich das dann auch tun


----------



## han (29. Mai 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das dann auch tun


nö, TH, du bleibst so, wie du bist. Da kann ja jeder kommen


----------



## THBiker (30. Mai 2006)

han schrieb:
			
		

> nö, TH, du bleibst so, wie du bist. Da kann ja jeder kommen



puh nochmal Glück gehabt.....ein muss ja wie ´n Elfant durch´n Porzellanladen poltern


----------



## spraddl (2. Juni 2006)

hutzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die Euphorie bremsen zu wollen, die etwas ungeliebten Beiträge von Spraddl sind nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen und bei "hart auf hart" -Terminen können weiche Zugeständnisse plötzlich schmelzen  wie Butter in der Sonne.
> 
> Die Situation im Pfälzerwald ist schwach ausgedrückt schwierig. Ein Gespräch zu suchen ist immer richtig,aber bewertet es nicht über, denn es lag ja nichts wirklich Konkretes vor. Interessensgruppen gibt es gar viele, die reiten, klettern, wandern, joggen, nordic walken, holz machen, natur schützen, touristen anlocken, geld verdienen, regionale politik, nationale politik, europäische vorgaben, parteipolitik, machtinteressen, kompetenzstreitigkeiten, befindlichkeiten verfolgen und pflegen.
> Gesetzliche Vorgaben erfolgen in Mainz nicht in Neustadt. Viele verschiedene Interessen prallen auf rel. wenig Wald und der Mensch ist ein irrationales Säugetier.
> ...




Danke, Du hast verstanden, was ich meine. 
Meine provokanten Einwürfe, die zugegebenermaßen in der Wortwahl hart waren, sollten provozieren/sensibilisieren. 
Aber nicht die lobenswerte Initiativen hier kritisieren. 
Nochmal: Politiker (wie Herr W. (SPD)), die wie in Kl geschehen, plötzlich aus dem Nichts auftauchen, und sich auf einmal auch um die Belange von Bikern "kümmmern" sind mir suspekt. Und jedem demokratisch-kritischen Menschen doch auch,oder? Zumal die Politik, und ganz besonders die in Kl (CDU), von Dilletanten betrieben wird. Beispiele?...........
Politiker sind Gutmenschen und der Papst macht die Kinder!
Mir ist beim ersten Lesen des Freds die Galle hochgegangen. 
Offentsichtlicher kann man PR nicht betreiben. Und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, ich hatte die Befürchtung, daß sich die Leute hier für die Sache die Hacken abrennen, um letzendlich nur als bunte Bildausstaffierung für die Rheinpfalz (eigentlich CDU) herzuhalten. 
Ich habe vorher nicht das ganze Forum nach anderen Freds zu dem Thema abgesucht, sondern nur geschrieben, was mir spontan dazu einfiel. Das tue ich jetzt auch, ohne die vorherigen Seiten gelesen zu haben.
Das nehme ich mir in einem freien Forum aus.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Fred nicht mehr besuchen. 
Persönlich aufs übelste Beleidigen brauch ich mich nicht zu lassen.
"_DUMMBABBELMODUS AN_:" Ich hann schunn gebeikt, do hänn die meischte vunn eisch noch ufm Dreirad ind´Windle geschiss! "_DUMBABBELMODUS AUS_". ;-) Achtung: Das war jetzt ein Scherz!


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

Ist nur seltsam wenn ein Spraddl just an diesem Tag sich in diesem Forum anmeldet, wo das mit dem Aktionstag im Forum stand und dieser Spraddl sich nicht mal zu erkennen gibt!
Da kommt leicht die Vermutung auf, dass dieser Spraddl vielleicht etwas im Schilde führt.....  ..... auf jedem Fall bin ich diesem eher mißtrauig als einem Hr. Weichel! Finde das auch durchaus legitim, dass ein Politiker solche Aktionen für sich positiv verwertet! wenn man etwas erreichen will muss man sich nun al die hacken abrennen  

Aber wie wir alle festtellen konnten, halten wir Biker doch sehr gut zusammen und ziehen an einem Strang wenn´s drauf ankommt...das hat mich bsher am meisten positiv überrascht


----------



## spraddl (2. Juni 2006)

@THBiker: Kannst Du mal spezifizieren, was ich im Schilde führen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (2. Juni 2006)

> Meine provokanten Einwürfe, die zugegebenermaßen in der Wortwahl hart waren, sollten provozieren/sensibilisieren.
> Aber nicht die lobenswerte Initiativen hier kritisieren.



sollen wir's nicht einfach mal dabei belassen? schließlich wollen wir doch alle das gleiche, oder?  

und ansonsten kann man die diskussion ja auch nicht öffentlich per PM o. mail vortsetzen ...


----------



## THBiker (2. Juni 2006)

spraddl schrieb:
			
		

> @THBiker: Kannst Du mal spezifizieren, was ich im Schilde führen soll?



Hellsehen kann ich leider noch nicht  ..... aber wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man anderen Leuten erstmal mißtrauisch gegenüber treten sopll, dann müßte man das bei dir erstrecht......da jemand der absolut anonym hier ist, nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend wirkt!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. August 2006)

Servus...
wollte mal nachfragen ob es in Sachen Bikegelände was neues gibt? Die Rinne gibts jetzt ja schon offiziell seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr und irgendwie tut sich ja nix? Liegt es am Forst, oder an der fehlenden Bereitschaft von Bikern zu helfen? Weitere Infostände sollten ja eigentlich nicht notwendig sein müssen, wenn ich mich da so an das Gespräch mit dem zuständigen Oberförster erinnere...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## OZM (10. August 2006)

Die Kooperation mit Weichel hat sich leider in so fern als Sackgasse erwiesen, als dass sich der Zuständigkeitsbereich des guten Mannes geändert hat und er nun nicht mehr für die hiesigen Bäume zuständig ist. 

Ich lecke in diesem Zusammenhang nun meine Frustwunden und bin etwas planlos.

Die starke und nun einzige Verbindung zur Verwaltung ist (soweit ich das überblicke) Thorsten und sein Draht zum Forst.

Greez Oliver


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2006)

Hi Nico und OZM,

das mit dem Zuständigkeitsbereich von Hr. Weichel hab ich auch schon vernommen, traurige Sache...
Ich glaub es werde eher Berge im Flachland aufgeschüttet, wo Bikeparks entstehen, als dass sowas im PW passiert.
Immerhin schießen die Parks in den letzten Jahren aus dem Boden wie Pilze im Herbst.

Zum Glück bin ich eh auf den Trails zu Hause  
(wenn ich wieder ein Bike hab...)


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2006)

Ihr könnt mich ruhig Pessimist nennen, aber mir drängt sich eben langsam der Gedanken auf das die Biker verarscht wurden. Die Rinne wurde entfernt, seit Monaten halten wir die Füße still, es wird nichts mehr wild gebaut (okay, bis auf ne kleine Ausnahme). Früher oder später wird sich das wieder ändern.

Manchmal denke ich mir: Wäre ich doch nur in der Rinne einfach weiter gefahren und hätte sich nie jemand drum gekümmert mit dem Forst die Sache ein Einklang zu bringen... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (10. August 2006)

Seh ich ähnlich,

ich sag mal so, ich glaub wir haben zwei erklärte Gegner des MTB (Namen sind ja hinreichend bekannt), dann gibts noch ne große Menge von Leuten, denen das Thema egal ist und von denen sich auch immer wieder mal ein paar gegen das Biken aussprechen - kann man aber i.d.R. gut mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erreichen. Eine Menge Energie von uns geht IMHO jedoch einfach in den Mühlen der a) Bürokratie und b) internen Organisation unserer Interessen verloren. 

Da steckt sicher keine böse Absicht dahinter; kost halt Körner. Und die werd ich künfitg sehr sparsam für S u. W verschiessen.

Was Du ansprichst läuft ja in andernen Bereichen unter der Bezeichnung "Critical Mass" (wenn eine kritische Menge von Gleichgesinnten erreicht ist und diese das selbe tun, stellt sich eine ähm gewisse "Eigendynamik" ein - Radfahrer haben so z.B. nach tödlichen Radunfällen in New York den Strassenverkehr KOMPLETT lahm gelegt, da war nix mehr mit Polizei oder so und das waren keine angemeldeten Demos). 

Aber mit "Critical Mass" könnten z.Z. eher die Wanderer uns lahm legen, als das wir etwas erreichen.

O.


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2006)

Nur um klarzustellen, ich will nicht dazu aufrufen wieder wie die Wilden durch den Wald zu rotieren, sondern musste einfach nur mal meinem Unmut über das Ganze zum Ausdruck bringen. Irgendwie fühle ich mich ohnmächtig in diesem Bereich.


----------



## THBiker (10. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Servus...
> wollte mal nachfragen ob es in Sachen Bikegelände was neues gibt? Die Rinne gibts jetzt ja schon offiziell seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr und irgendwie tut sich ja nix? Liegt es am Forst, oder an der fehlenden Bereitschaft von Bikern zu helfen? Weitere Infostände sollten ja eigentlich nicht notwendig sein müssen, wenn ich mich da so an das Gespräch mit dem zuständigen Oberförster erinnere...
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



Hi Nico

die Rinne ist erst seit ein paar Wochen weg....es wird zwar seit 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr gafhren aber wir haben uns definitiv nicht an die Abmachungen gehalten und die Rinne letztes Jahr entfernt...nur mal so als Anmerkung 
Wie OZM schon sagt, die Sache mit Hr Weichel ist wohl vorbei und jetzt müssen wir uns auf unsere alten Kotakte beschränken....dieser weilt jedoch gerade in Urlaub!
Sicherlich ist auch förderlich wenn wir der Einladung uns zu präsentieren nicht nachkommen und ich wegen mangelndem Interesse absagen muss .....klar wir waren am Waldtag,aber wenn das die einzige Initiative ist die wir zeigen, dann sehe ich eh schwarz!
Ist halt nun mal so, dass wir etwas wollen und die Jungs am längeren Hebel sitzen und man dazu vielleicht auch mal Sachen machen muss in denen man nicht sofort einen nutzen sieht!!

Aber wir arbeiten trotzdem weiter!

@OZM
dachte du bist in Urlaub ....dann sollten wir nochmal quatschen


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2006)

Ich dachte die Rinne wäre bis zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt abgebaut gewesen? Speedbullit hatte im Herbst letzten Jahres mit dem Zuständigen Förster einen Aufschub vereinbart, weil in den Doublen Tiere ihr Winterquartier bezogen hatten. Also haben wir doch unseren Teil der "Vereinbarung" erfüllt?!


----------



## THBiker (10. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Rinne wäre bis zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt abgebaut gewesen? Speedbullit hatte im Herbst letzten Jahres mit dem Zuständigen Förster einen Aufschub vereinbart, weil in den Doublen Tiere ihr Winterquartier bezogen hatten. Also haben wir doch unseren Teil der "Vereinbarung" erfüllt?!




Naja nicht so wirklich....denn eigentlich sollte die Rinne ja trotzdem früher weg sein.....der 17.6. war ja das Ultimatum!! Und wir hätten die Rinne definitiv vor Ende Septmber weg haben können....wenn wir gewollt hätten ...also auch mal selbst an die Nase greifen (ich mir auch  ) und nicht nur immer auf die anderen schieben!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Naja nicht so wirklich....denn eigentlich sollte die Rinne ja trotzdem früher weg sein.....der 17.6. war ja das Ultimatum!! Und wir hätten die Rinne definitiv vor Ende Septmber weg haben können....wenn wir gewollt hätten ...also auch mal selbst an die Nase greifen (ich mir auch  ) und nicht nur immer auf die anderen schieben!


Ich schieb hier auf niemanden etwas. Ich sage nur das die Rinne weg ist... Weg ist weg und ob das nun 4 Wochen früher oder später passiert ist, ist nebensächlich.


----------



## THBiker (10. August 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schieb hier auf niemanden etwas. Ich sage nur das die Rinne weg ist... Weg ist weg und ob das nun 4 Wochen früher oder später passiert ist, ist nebensächlich.



Nicht unbedingt nebensächlich, das hat etwas mit Übertragung von Verantwortung zu tun! Wenn wir es noch nicht mal schaffen Vereinbarungen einzuhalten, wie soll man uns dann mehr Verantwortung (die wir mit einer Strecke hätten) zutrauen  ...du mußt dich mal in die Personen die sowas zu entscheiden haben versetzen!!!

Du kannst ja auch nicht zu deinem Chef sagen, wenn er dir sagt, dass bis zum Wochenende etwas fertig zu sein hat, dass es doch wurschd ist, ob´s nun 4 Wochen später fertig ist!! Und bei uns war es über´n halbes Jahr!
Ich denke wir sollten froh sein, das wir überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit haben etwas zu bekommen


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...das wir überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit haben etwas zu bekommen



Glaubst du das wirklich?
Mein Glaube an den pfälzer Forst schwindet von Aktion zu Aktion, auch wenn wir mittlerweile durch die
"Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" wohl ein etwas besseres Image haben, werden wir doch nur vertröstet...
Aber wie schon so oft gesagt, es gibt ja genug schöne Trails und in der Praxis funzt das ganz gut


----------



## THBiker (11. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du das wirklich?
> Mein Glaube an den pfälzer Forst schwindet von Aktion zu Aktion, auch wenn wir mittlerweile durch die
> "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" wohl ein etwas besseres Image haben, werden wir doch nur vertröstet...
> Aber wie schon so oft gesagt, es gibt ja genug schöne Trails und in der Praxis funzt das ganz gut



welchen Kontakt hast du mit dem Pfälzer Forst   ich glaub nicht dass du bisher nur einmal mit jemand vom Forst gesprochen hast! 
Wenn du den PWV meinst sind das 2 Paar Stiefel....ich sehe das nicht so pessimistisch.....ich denke, dass es im Moment an uns hängt


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2006)

...hab auch nicht behauptet, dass ich mit denen gesprochen hab, den PWV hab ich auch nicht gemeint.
Mein Eintrag ging in Richtung Forstverwaltung und Gemeinden, bzw. das Amt, welches auch immer zuständig ist.
Die Rinne war ne Zeit lang geduldet, dann haben die gemerkt, dass da Gefahren bestehen.
Wie das in D-Land so ist muss halt immer jemand gerade stehen, und selbst wenn wir mit Verein und Versicherung anrücken,
dann müssen trotzdem ein paar gesetzte Herren ihre fünf Buchstaben aus dem Sessel kriegen, um das zu genehmigen.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Bauamt kann mich da nur schwarz sehen lassen, dann kommt da noch der PWV,
der uns sowieso nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen will - und das mit Unterstützung der Medien...
Die einzige Chance für ne weitere legale Strecke (eigentlich gibt's ja schon eine bei Neustadt) ist,
dass ein Sponsor Blut leckt und mit nem Bikepark Asche machen will.
Zum Glück bin ich auf sowas nicht angewiesen, auch wenn ich trotzdem dafür bin, und auch ab und zu hingehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (11. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab auch nicht behauptet, dass ich mit denen gesprochen hab, den PWV hab ich auch nicht gemeint.
> Mein Eintrag ging in Richtung Forstverwaltung und Gemeinden, bzw. das Amt, welches auch immer zuständig ist.
> Die Rinne war ne Zeit lang geduldet, dann haben die gemerkt, dass da Gefahren bestehen.
> Wie das in D-Land so ist muss halt immer jemand gerade stehen, und selbst wenn wir mit Verein und Versicherung anrücken,
> ...



tja da bist du völlig falsch informiert ....der Forst ist voll auf unserer Seite und hat so lange still gehalten bis eine Anzeige einging und sie reagieren mußten! Und illegal war´s nunmal!
Auch jetzt haben wir im Forst wohl die besten Verbündeten! Es hat auch niemand behauptet dass es einfach wird!
Man hat uns übrigens letztes Jahr schon 4 Möglichkeiten für ein Gelände vorgeschlagen, was aber leider von jemanden für nicht gut genug befunden wurde ....und dass man nach unseren Aktionen, bzw die nicht erfolgten, erstmal wieder beweisen muss, dass man sich auf uns auch verlassen kann, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen!!!

Fängt ja schon damit an, dass (fast) keiner Lust hat am 9.9. der Bitte des Forstes nachzukommen und sich an einem Infostand beteiligt! Wie sowas aufgefasst wird, wird wohl jedem klar sein!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> tja da bist du völlig falsch informiert ....der Forst ist voll auf unserer Seite und hat so lange still gehalten bis eine Anzeige einging und sie reagieren mußten! Und illegal war´s nunmal!


Meinen Infos nach war der Ablauf folgender. Ein Jäger, der sich vom Forst unberecht behandelt fühlte, machte mit Fotografien der Rinne beim zuständigen Forsthäuptlich (Name ist mir entfallen) Druck und brachte ihn so in Zugzwang. Von einer Anzeige ist mir nichts bekannt. Sollte eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stattgefunden haben müssten so Manche, die sich mit dem Forst in Verbindung gesetzt haben, doch auch mit rechtlichen Schritten rechnen, oder wurde dem durch den Abbau der Rinne genüge getan?



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat uns übrigens letztes Jahr schon 4 Möglichkeiten für ein Gelände vorgeschlagen, was aber leider von jemanden für nicht gut genug befunden wurde ....und dass man nach unseren Aktionen, bzw die nicht erfolgten, erstmal wieder beweisen muss, dass man sich auf uns auch verlassen kann, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen!!!


Also das sehe ich nicht so wild. Es gibt mehr als 4 Möglichkeiten im Pfälzer Wald und man kann nicht verlangen, dass der Verantwortliche, der diese Gelände vorgeschlagen hat, genau weis was wir von einem solchen erwarten. Was bringt es uns ein Gelände zu akzeptieren, nur das wir eines haben, mit dem wir aber am Ende garnicht glücklich werden, entweder weil es schlecht zu erreichen ist oder weil es zu wenig Gefälle aufweist.
Ich vermute wir denken da beide an die gleiche Person, der das Gelände, deiner Aussage nach "nicht gut genug gewesen" sei. Aber ich vertraue dieser Person vollständig, dass sie genau weis was wir brauchen um auch wirklich ein Gelände mit Potential zu bekommen. Wenn das Gelände in zwei Jahren ausgereitzt ist, wird der Forst, verständlicherweise garnicht bereit sein ein neues Gelände zu Verfügung zu stellen, geschweige denn, von der Bereitschaft der Biker eine komplett neue Strecke an anderer Stelle zu bauen...

Noch eins zum Abschluss: Ich habe so ein bisschen das Gefühl TH, dass du dich angegriffen fühlst vom Zimbo und mir. DEM IST ABER NICHT SO! Wir wollen einfach nur mal aussprechen was viele denken. Wir haben nicht alle Hintergrundinfos. Wie auch?! Wir sind ja keine Ansprechpartner. Wir sind nur zwei von vielen, die sich ein Bauchgefühl aus dem zusammenreimen was sie hier mitbekommen.
Also dann grüßle und Schluss mit diesem Post!  Muss ja auch noch was lernen...

nico


----------



## Speedbullit (23. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat uns übrigens letztes Jahr schon 4 Möglichkeiten für ein Gelände vorgeschlagen, was aber leider von jemanden für nicht gut genug befunden wurde ....und dass man nach unseren Aktionen, bzw die nicht erfolgten, erstmal wieder beweisen muss, dass man sich auf uns auch verlassen kann, kann ich sehr wohl verstehen!!!



falls ich damit geimeint sein sollte, vertreten ich auch weiterhin die ansicht, dass die angebotenen möglichkeiten nicht akzeptabel waren. wenn man einen haufen arbeit in eine legale strecke investieren muss, dann solle es auch etwas gescheites werden und nicht ein trail von wenigen metern abseits im "nirgendwo".


----------



## THBiker (23. August 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> falls ich damit geimeint sein sollte, vertreten ich auch weiterhin die ansicht, dass die angebotenen möglichkeiten nicht akzeptabel waren. wenn man einen haufen arbeit in eine legale strecke investieren muss, dann solle es auch etwas gescheites werden und nicht ein trail von wenigen metern abseits im "nirgendwo".


neee
du hast die dinger doch gar net gesehen  .....aber ist ja auch egal...laß das Thema mal ruhen.....müssen´n anderen wege gehen


----------



## THBiker (23. August 2006)

@nico

nööö fühl mich nicht persönlich abgegriffen, man muss sich halt mal auch in die Lage des Forstes versetzen!!
Das Problem bei einer Strecke ist wohl, dass sie als Sportgelände ausgezeichnet sein muss, sowas ist am besten möglich, in der Nähe von bereits bestehen Sprotanlagen...z.B. Waldsportplätze! Wie z.B. vor deiner Haustür in W.a.B. ...sonst würde eine Änderung eines Bebaubuungsplans (so heißt der glaub ich) anstehen....und dieser Antrag wurde uns schon versichert würde sicherlich 2-3 Jahre dauern  .....Beamte  

Naja...wir werden sehen....aber irgendwie galub ich bald selbst net mehr dran....ich galub wir graben den Klappspaten wieder aus


----------



## proclimber (28. August 2006)

...das mit dem klappspaten is schon so ne sache... ich weiß ja, dass deutsche behörden extrem langsam sind aber dass sich so garnix tut find ich schon traurig.
In Neustadt hat sich auch rel. schnell was was getan, nachdem sich die Stadt eingeschalten hat, wesshalb klappt das denn net in Dürkheim? 
Die Gefahr, dass doch wieder was einfach so gebaut wird is doch viel größer wenn sich die Beamten nicht bewegen als wenn wir wenigstens mal auf dem Laufenden wären und wüssten ob wir jetzt def. ein Gelände bekommen oder net. Soooo schwer kann das doch garnet sein...oder?????


----------



## THBiker (28. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ...das mit dem klappspaten is schon so ne sache... ich weiß ja, dass deutsche behörden extrem langsam sind aber dass sich so garnix tut find ich schon traurig.
> In Neustadt hat sich auch rel. schnell was was getan, nachdem sich die Stadt eingeschalten hat, wesshalb klappt das denn net in Dürkheim?
> Die Gefahr, dass doch wieder was einfach so gebaut wird is doch viel größer wenn sich die Beamten nicht bewegen als wenn wir wenigstens mal auf dem Laufenden wären und wüssten ob wir jetzt def. ein Gelände bekommen oder net. Soooo schwer kann das doch garnet sein...oder?????



warum es jetzt erstmal zum Stillstand kam hat mehrere Gründe....
1. der bisherige Ansprechpartner ist nicht mehr verantwortlich
2. Umstrukturierungen in der Forstverwaltung bzw SGD
3. Urlaub des neuen Ansprechpartners....der inzwischen wieder auf jemand neues verwiesen hat  
4. das leider niemand fulltime der Aufgabe hinterher gehen kann, da wir ja alle leider arbeiten müssen  ....... aber ich hab bald Urlaub und will dann mit OZM wieder mehr dafür tun!!

ich denke auch dass ein Dirtgelände wie in Neustadt relativ einfach zu haben ist, eine DH/Freeride Strecke jedoch erhblich merhaufwand bedeutet


----------



## proclimber (28. August 2006)

das mit dem dirt- und dem DH geläde stimmt wohl...

vielen dank für deine infos!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2006)

Servus!
Wollte dem Thread mal wieder etwas Leben einhauchen. Wie schauts aus? Gibts was neues?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (6. Februar 2007)

*lebeneinhauch* Anscheinend hat sich nix getan. Ich habe das Forstamt mal angeschrieben und bekam die Antwort, dass ein Herr H. dafür zuständig ist....mehr Infos gabs nicht. Weiß jm. wer dieser Herr H. ist und was der macht? (Den ausgeschriebenne Namen kenn ich...)


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

Hier mal ein kleines Update, was unser "Freund" Herr Weichel zu denkt:

```
In seiner Grundsatzrede beklagte Weichel, bis September noch Präsident der Struktur- und Genehmigungsdirektion
Süd, den im Pfälzerwald zu beobachtenden Markierungs-Wildwuchs:
Der PWV habe mit dem neuen Landesnaturschutz- und dem neuen
Landeswaldgesetz sein Markierungs-Monopol verloren. Eine Vielzahl von
Symbolen für Wander-, Mountainbike- und andere Themenwege sorgten
für eine ungeheure Vielfalt oder man kann auch sagen Verwirrung.
Umweltministerin Margit Conrad habe ihn gebeten, einen runden Tischen
einzurichten, um diese Verhältnisse einvernehmlich zu klären.
```
(Auszug aus der Rheinpfalz vom 26.03.07)

Ganz ehrlich kotzt mich das schon wieder an...
Erstens würde ich gerne wissen, seit wann hat der PWV ein Recht auf ein Markierungsmonopol im PW? Gerade die letzten maßgeblichen Aktionen wie zertifizierte Wanderwege, Mountainbikewege oder (leider auch) Nordic-Walking-Wege gehen ja gerade von den Gemeinden aus, weil wohl keine Initiative seitens des PWV's zu sehen war...
Beim PWV hat man oft das Gefühl, die wollen nur unter sich Wanderern bleiben und der PW gehöre ausschließlich den Wanderern...
Zweitens sollte der PWV endlich blicken, dass er sich von nem PfälzerWanderVerein zu nem PfälzerWaldVerein wandeln sollte, mit allem Spiel- und Sportarten, die man im PW betreiben kann. Ansonsten stirbt der Verein ja bald aus, wie man auch in der Zeitung lesen kann (jedes Jahr weniger Wanderkilometer, Hütten müssen verpachtet werden, da niemand mehr Hüttendienst macht, etc.).
Dass es mittlerweile zuviele Schilder im Wald gibt, das gebe ich ja zu. Aber würde sich endlich mal alle Gruppen gemeinsam an den Tisch hocken und nicht immer versuchen sich voneinander abzugrenzen, könnt man auch dieses Problem lösen...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - musste mal Luft ablassen...


----------



## Vorderpälzer (26. März 2007)

Zitat Optimizer: Hier mal ein kleines Update, was unser "Freund" Herr Weichel zu denkt:

  Hab ich heute Morgen auch gelesen und konnte das mit dem Monopol gar nicht glauben. Allerdings sollten wir uns jetzt nicht wieder wochenlang mit diesem Herren auseinandersetzen, sondern uns über das tolle Wetter freuen und dem Herrn Weichel sein " Mundstuhl" lassen.
Viel wichtiger finde ich, dass beim Fahren im Wald Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger genommen wird. Dadurch wird diesen profilierungssüchtigen "Funktionären" wohl am einfachsten der Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2007)

Ganz ruhig, Brauner (jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt). Das Monopol ist ja nun seit der Reform des Landeswaldgesetzes Vergangenheit und mit Verlaub: In dem Gesetz stehen viel unangenehmere Dinge für MTB'ler im Wald drin als das nicht mehr bestehende Markierungsmonopol des PWV. Die Zustände mit den vielen Markierungen im Wald hat Pinselmizer schon richtig beschrieben.
Ob es Aufgabe des PWV ist, hier einen "Runden Tisch" ins Leben zu rufen, halte ich für fragwürdig. Ich sehe hier eher den Naturpark Pfälzerwald in der Box.
Vernünftiges Verhalten bei der gemeinsamen Nutzung des Waldes als Erholungsraum ist mit Sicherheit die Grundlage, um Kritikern das Wasser abzugraben. Alleine ausreichen wird es nicht und andere Intressengruppen haben zumindest den Vorteil recht gut organisiert zu sein und das Thema "Lobbyarbeit" zu beherrschen. In diesem Sinne werden wir weiter durch die Wälder ziehen und hoffen, dass nicht überraschenderweise irgendwann das große Wehklagen einsetzen muss. Solange der Druck von außen durch solche Aktionen wie in 2006 (Presse, Fernsehbericht) nicht vorhanden ist, sehe ich bei den MTB'lern wenig Bereitschaft die unterschiedlichen Interessenfelder innerhalb der Biker im PW zu organisieren.


Kelme - schönes Wetter draußen ...


----------



## dietrichw (26. März 2007)

Was ist nur so schlimm daran, dass es verschiedene Markierungen gibt? Ich kann dieses Gejammer nicht nachvollziehen. Auch nicht aus Sicht der Wanderer.

Ganz im Gegenteil: Mehr Markierungen bedeutet mehr nutzbare Wege da unmarkierte Trails nun mal leider allzu oft untergehen. Da ist Etliches in den amtlichen TOP 25-Karten, was es de facto leider gar nicht mehr gibt! Insofern hätte also auch der PWV eigentlich ein Interesse daran, dass die Markierungsvielfalt erhalten bleibt oder weiter ausgebaut wird.

Auch aus Sicht der Wanderer kann ich keinen Nachteil in mehr Markierungen erkennen, so lange nicht gerade das gleiche oder ein sehr ähnliches Symbol doppelt verwendet wird...

Die einzigen, deren Interessen Markierungen zuwiderlaufen könnten, wären Jäger, Forstverwaltung oder radikale Naturschützer, die Angst haben könnten, dass zu viele Leute in "ihren" Wald kommen... Alles andere ist zumindest nicht rational.

Für uns Biker ist die Vielfalt der Wanderwegemarkierungen jedenfalls indirekt ein Segen, das sollten wir bei der drohenden Debatte im Hinterkopf haben. Aber ich denke sowieso, dass das Argument Tourismus schon weiter ziehen wird und was da der PWV dazu denkt, bleibt hoffentlich nur ein "Randgruppenproblem".


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass für Herrn Weichel die Anzahl der Markierungen das eigentliche Problem darstellt, sondern einfach das nicht nur "er" welche aufhängen darf... Ist doch alles nur Vorwand...

Ich kann kaum glauben das die da alle älter geschweige denn reifer als 16 sind. Klingt für mich ziemlich nach Kindergarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. März 2007)

Das mit der Markierungsflut ist beim letzten Treffen vom AK "Sport und Natur" auch Thema gewesen. Fakt ist, dass hauptsächlich der PWV für die Markierungs zuständig war, jetzt aber jede Gemeinde nach Lust und Laune Bäume bepinselt.

Vielfalt schön und gut, aber wer pflegts, wenn der Nordic Walking Boom vorbei ist bzw. welchen MTBler interessieren 5 km Rundkurse?
Und nur weil ein Weg markiert ist, heißt es nicht, dass er für MTBler erlaubt ist. 
Wanderer, Reiter etc. haben nach dem aktuellen Waldgesetz in RLP die gleichen Rechte, nur die Radfahrer...
...nein, ich sags nicht, fährt doch eh jeder, wie er will. 

Der Runde Tisch kam auch zur Sprache. Wenns so läuft, wie besprochen, sollten Vertreter diverser Sportarten dabei sein. Allerdings geht die Initiative vom Träger des Naturparks Pfälzerwald aus. Es soll ein gemeinsames Nutzungskonzept erarbeitet werden.

Da diesmal ein anderer Vertreter des PWVs anwesend war, kam ein Gespräch zwecks konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit im Sinne von Wegepflege zustande.

Also abwarten...


----------



## dietrichw (26. März 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Das mit der Markierungsflut ist beim letzten Treffen vom AK "Sport und Natur" auch Thema gewesen. Fakt ist, dass hauptsächlich der PWV für die Markierungs zuständig war, jetzt aber jede Gemeinde nach Lust und Laune Bäume bepinselt.



Ich glaube, hier wird übertrieben. Seit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es diese Nummern auf weißen Kreisen in der Nähe jeder Gemeinde, die was auf sich hält. Soweit ich weiß, wurden die doch schon immer von den Gemeinden ausgewiesen, oder?



ratte schrieb:


> Vielfalt schön und gut, aber wer pflegts, wenn der Nordic Walking Boom vorbei ist bzw. welchen MTBler interessieren 5 km Rundkurse?



Wenn es 5 km auf Singletrail sind - was willst du mehr? Die muss man ja nicht in der vorgesehen Weise benutzen, man kann sie prima in ne Tour einbauen, z.B. als krönenden Abschluss... Es geht uns nicht um die Markierung an sich, sondern um den angenehmen Nebeneffekt eines gepflegten Trails!



ratte schrieb:


> ...nein, ich sags nicht, fährt doch eh jeder, wie er will.


 



ratte schrieb:


> Da diesmal ein anderer Vertreter des PWVs anwesend war, kam ein Gespräch zwecks konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit im Sinne von Wegepflege zustande.
> Also abwarten...


Wow. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## ratte (27. März 2007)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier wird übertrieben. Seit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es diese Nummern auf weißen Kreisen in der Nähe jeder Gemeinde, die was auf sich hält. Soweit ich weiß, wurden die doch schon immer von den Gemeinden ausgewiesen, oder?


Nein, ich meine speziell ausgeschilderte Rundkurse. Hier in KL sind die beispeilsweise zur WM entstaden. Auf dem Donnersberg sind Nordic Walking Strecken etc.


> um den angenehmen Nebeneffekt eines gepflegten Trails!


Naja, wer weiß, wie die in ein paar Jahren aussehen und um Trails handelt es sich nur marginär.


> Wow. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!


 Wir haben unseren guten Willen gezeigt und Unterstützung angeboten, jetzt muss der PWV handeln...


----------



## Lara Soft (6. Mai 2007)

... Es liegt an uns, auzuzeigen, 
wie schön, vielfältig und verträglich das Biken im Wald ist.[/QUOTE]


Hütten müssen verpachtet werden, da niemand mehr Hüttendienst macht, etc.).
Dass es mittlerweile zuviele Schilder im Wald gibt, das gebe ich ja zu. 
Aber würde sich endlich mal alle Gruppen gemeinsam an den Tisch hocken und nicht immer versuchen sich voneinander abzugrenzen, könnt man auch dieses Problem lösen...
[/QUOTE]


Ich hab jetzt mal den ganzen Thread von 06 bis jetzt mitverfolgt und finde das Thema absolut aktuell.

Auffallend finde ich,
daß Eigeninitiative oder auch Angebote derselben an entsprechende "höhere" Stellen rar sind.
Ebenso wie die Leute vom Wanderverein sich zwecks Hüttenpflege auf andere verlassen,
kommen auch Biker nicht auf die Idee, daß man Rampen in einem dafür zugelassenen Park beispielsweise auch selbst konstruieren und bauenn könnte.
Absolute Fun- Aktion über Wochen hin, nette Leute kennenlernen und später auf ner selbstgebauten Rampe fahren wär doch sooooo cool.
Da könnte ich glatt zum DHler werden, nur fürn Spaß.   

Ich bin Querfeldein- und Tourenbiker, in meinem Touren"alltag"
totaler Einzelfahrer, meistens hab ich gar kein Ziel und meine Touren enden, mit oder ohne Schilder, fast immer als Rundkurs.
Ich bin Starrgabelfahrer und hab keine Ahnung wie man Reifen so blockiert, daß untendrunter blanker Felsen sichtbar wird.
Wie man ne Radkarte liest ist mir ein Rätsel, und ob ich schon mal auf verbotenen Wegen gefahren bin? Keine Ahnung!
Konflikte mit Wanderern hatte ich noch nie und auch noch keine unfreundlichen Reaktionen.

Ich finde aber, daß man dringend Zeichen setzen muß, ALS BIKER (!!), die von diesem ganzen theoretischen Gelaber straight in die Praxis führen.
Zum Beispiel Trailpflege von Gruppen und Teams in Abstimmung mit der jeweiligen Gemeindeverwaltung und ähnliche Gesten.

Das hat nichts mit Schleimen zu tun, sondern spiegelt eine innere Einstellung wieder, die gnz klar in die Richtung geht, was ich weiter oben von einem von euch gelesen habe: Es könnte alles wesentlich schlimmer sein.

:laradieverbotsschilderimwaldundüberhauptdasganzegekritzelabsolutkindergartenfindet


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Mai 2007)

Lara Soft schrieb:


> Auffallend finde ich,
> daß Eigeninitiative oder auch Angebote derselben an entsprechende "höhere" Stellen rar sind.
> Ebenso wie die Leute vom Wanderverein sich zwecks Hüttenpflege auf andere verlassen,
> kommen auch Biker nicht auf die Idee, daß man Rampen in einem dafür zugelassenen Park beispielsweise auch selbst konstruieren und bauenn könnte.
> ...


Das ist in unserem Fall so nicht richtig. Ich erinnere nur an das Beispiel der Rinne. Dort wurde alles in Eigeninitiative einiger weniger geschaffen. Auch der Wille das ganze zu legalisieren war ohne Frage da. Allerdings haben die "höheren Stellen" bei uns in der Umgebung einfach kein Interesse das Mountainbiken zu fördern. Proclimber hat auf 4 Anfragen an die Stadt DÜW nichteinmal eine Antwort bekommen. Das finde ich einfach nur erbärmlich... Der Sport ist vielleicht einfach noch zu jung und die Leute in den entsprechenden Positionen zu alt... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## THBiker (6. Mai 2007)

Lara Soft schrieb:


> ... Auffallend finde ich,
> daß Eigeninitiative oder auch Angebote derselben an entsprechende "höhere" Stellen rar sind.
> Ebenso wie die Leute vom Wanderverein sich zwecks Hüttenpflege auf andere verlassen,
> kommen auch Biker nicht auf die Idee, daß man Rampen in einem dafür zugelassenen Park beispielsweise auch selbst konstruieren und bauenn könnte.
> ...




Dann bist du halt einer von den Guten ....was denkst du was die Leute hier alles gemacht haben die letzten Jahre, bzw. manche immer noch versuchen den Bikesport in ein positives Licht zu rücken!

Was denkst du wie viele Stunden man damit beschäftigt war eine legale Strecke zu bekommen!  ...ohne Erfolg...ne die bestehende mußte abgerissen werden  aus Prinzip oder vielleicht wegen so´n paar grünen Ökos

Traildays....stieß auf Ablehnung bei Forst  ....

Also bitte komm mir nicht so, als hättest du´s biken erfunden und wüßtest was man alles so toll machen kann  

solltest du es doch erfunden haben, dann bist du herzlich dazu eingeladen am 10.06. bei der Organisation des Waldtages beizutragen!
Engagierte Biker sind hier immer willkommen!

Willkommen im Club


----------



## Lara Soft (8. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Dann bist du halt einer von den Guten



Ich bin die Beste!!   




THBiker schrieb:


> ... herzlich dazu eingeladen am 10.06. bei der Organisation des Waldtages beizutragen!
> Engagierte Biker sind hier immer willkommen!
> 
> Willkommen im Club




Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Ort?


----------



## THBiker (8. Mai 2007)

Lara Soft schrieb:


> Ich bin die Beste!!
> 
> Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Ort?




Na dann ist´s doch perfekt     

war vielleicht etwas überzogen, aber es gab immer solche Klugschei$$er die immer toll reden was man besser machen kann, aber wenn´s dann soweit ist, sieht man niemanden von den Ach-was-bin-ich-toll-Leuten  

trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2007)

Lara Soft schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Ort?



Bad Dürkheim -Weilach.
Nähere Informationen zur Planung:hier


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2008)

Die RHEINPFALZ hat heute mal wieder einen Bericht zum Thema "Mountainbiker - der Wald - die Wanderer" in der Ausgabe. Ergänzt um einen kurzen Kommentar/Einwurf.

Der Artikel selbst befasst sich mit dem Ergebnis des Arbeitskreises Natur und Sport, der im Anschluss an die Veranstaltung auf dem Hambacher Schloss (ihr erinnert euch?!) ins Leben gerufen wurde. Getagt hat dieser Arbeitskreis in den vergangenen zwei Jahren etwa alle sechs Monate. Fazit des Artikels: da die MTB'ler in der großen Masse unorganisiert (keine Vereinsstrukturen) unterwegs sind, fehlt auch der Ansprechpartner, um verbindliche Vereinbarungen zu treffen. Die weitere Daseinsberechtigung des Arbeitskreises wird in Frage gestellt.
(Große) Hoffnungen werden jetzt in das Besucherlenkungskonzept gesetzt, das unter der Federführung des Vereins "Naturpark Pfälzerwald" angeschoben werden soll. Mit Ergebnissen wird frühestens in zwei Jahren gerechnet und bezahlen muss das auch noch jemand. Es wird im Artikel speziell auf solche Hotspots wie Weinbiet und Kalmit/Hohe Loog eingegangen und das böse Wort der möglichen/erforderlichen Sperrung für MTB'ler füllt die Zeilen.
Wenn man es positiv sehen möchte, ist der Artikel insofern ein Fortschritt, dass nicht mehr plump auf die bestehende rechtliche Situation des Landeswaldgesetzes hingewiesen wird, sondern als Ergebnis eines Besucherlenkungskonzeptes Ausnahmeregelungen und - man höre - spezielle Trails für Mountainbiker geben soll. Tabuzonen allerdings auch, so der Vorsitzende des Sportbundes Pfalz.
Unerfreulich, dass sich gleich der zweite Absatz des Artikels mit dem Thema "Drei Biker auf Vollgasabfahrt von der Hohen Loog über den Treppenweg und Wanderer hinter den Baum gesprungen" befasst/abgibt. Was war los "dieser Tage" (so formuliert der Artikel)?

Der Kommentar unter der Überschrift "Rabauken stoppen" räumt zwar ein, dass sich die große Zahl der MTB'ler anständig und vorbildlich verhält, aber eben eine Minderheit als Klimavergifter unterwegs ist. Klare Forderung im Kommentar: Sperrungen am Weinbiet und an der Hohen Loog müssen kommen. Das hat sich schließlich am FeWaWeg in Rodalben auch bewährt.

Rodalben ist meiner Meinung nach ein mäßig schlechtes Beispiel, da der Spot einfach zu abseits liegt (Entschuldigung Optimizer, aber das hat auch seinen Vorteil  ). Zudem scheinen sich die (meisten) Biker an das stille Pfälzer Abkommen bezüglich des Weges zu halten.
Die Diskussion über Wegeschäden steht nicht mehr im Vordergrund, sondern es ist klar, dass es - wenn er denn überhaupt auftritt - ein sozialer Konflikt ist. Der Langsame begegnet dem Schnellen, "Der Wald ist aber meiner!", ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (26. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die RHEINPFALZ hat heute mal wieder einen Bericht zum Thema "Mountainbiker - der Wald - die Wanderer" in der Ausgabe. Ergänzt um einen kurzen Kommentar/Einwurf.
> 
> Der Artikel selbst befasst sich mit dem Ergebnis des Arbeitskreises Natur und Sport, der im Anschluss an die Veranstaltung auf dem Hambacher Schloss (ihr erinnert euch?!) ins Leben gerufen wurde. Getagt hat dieser Arbeitskreis in den vergangenen zwei Jahren etwa alle sechs Monate. Fazit des Artikels: da die MTB'ler in der großen Masse unorganisiert (keine Vereinsstrukturen) unterwegs sind, fehlt auch der Ansprechpartner, um verbindliche Vereinbarungen zu treffen. Die weitere Daseinsberechtigung des Arbeitskreises wird in Frage gestellt.
> (Große) Hoffnungen werden jetzt in das Besucherlenkungskonzept gesetzt, das unter der Federführung des Vereins "Naturpark Pfälzerwald" angeschoben werden soll. Mit Ergebnissen wird frühestens in zwei Jahren gerechnet und bezahlen muss das auch noch jemand. Es wird im Artikel speziell auf solche Hotspots wie Weinbiet und Kalmit/Hohe Loog eingegangen und das böse Wort der möglichen/erforderlichen Sperrung für MTB'ler füllt die Zeilen.
> ...



Nu muß ich da auch mal was sagen:
Ich bin am Montag das erste mal in dieser "Saison" wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. War einfach kein Rennrad-Wetter  . Und das ganze vollkommen ambitionslos, einfach 3 Stunden ein paar Kilometer in die Beine kriegen. Sprich: gemütlich (Schnitt 17 km/h) von Wachenheim zum Rotsteig, weiter auf breiten Wegen nach Lambertskreuz, ab ins Silbertal, aufs Weinbiet, Gimmeldingen, Rotsteig, Eckkopf, Deidesheim. Nahezu 100% breite Forstwege.
Es war jede Menge Fußvolk unterwegs, klar Ostermontag, Hütten offen, ...
Ich bin aber in der Tat an alle Wanderer extrem langsam von hinten rangefahren, und habe höflich gefragt "´tschuldigung, darf ich mal bitte vorbei", und dann noch bedankt. Bei etwa 50% kam das wunerbar an, kein Problem. Die anderen 50% haben sich entweder aufgeregt, dass ich überhaupt mit dem Rad im Wald fahre, oder sie beschwerten sich, dass ich nicht klingel wobei ich denke, dass ein Rumgeklingels von hinten mehr erschreckt als ein höfliches Fragen).
Mein Fazit dieses Tages: manchen Menschen wird man es nie Recht machen können. NIEMALS NIE! Und es hat den Anschein, dass gerade dies die Lobbyisten sind.

Vor diesem Hintergrund halte ich die Bemühung einiger MTB-Aktivisten für lobenswert. Allerdings sehe ich nicht die Chance einer endgültigen Lösung. 
Das ist David gegen Goliath. 

Laß ich mich halt weiter von den mießgelaunten Wanderern anschnauzen. Das lehrt  Demut


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Kommentar unter der Überschrift "Rabauken stoppen" räumt zwar ein, dass sich die große Zahl der MTB'ler anständig und vorbildlich verhält, aber eben eine Minderheit als Klimavergifter unterwegs ist. Klare Forderung im Kommentar: Sperrungen am Weinbiet und an der Hohen Loog müssen kommen. Das hat sich schließlich am FeWaWeg in Rodalben auch bewährt.
> 
> Rodalben ist meiner Meinung nach ein mäßig schlechtes Beispiel, da der Spot einfach zu abseits liegt (Entschuldigung Optimizer, aber das hat auch seinen Vorteil  ). Zudem scheinen sich die (meisten) Biker an das stille Pfälzer Abkommen bezüglich des Weges zu halten.
> Die Diskussion über Wegeschäden steht nicht mehr im Vordergrund, sondern es ist klar, dass es - wenn er denn überhaupt auftritt - ein sozialer Konflikt ist. Der Langsame begegnet dem Schnellen, "Der Wald ist aber meiner!", ... .



Muss dir Recht geben... wobei ich sagen muss, dass meiner Meinung nach die Nutzung des FeWaWegs durch Biker eigentlich konstant geblieben ist, sich aber 1) alles gut verteilt (räumlich wie zeitlich) und 2) im Ort die Akzeptanz für MTB'ler vorhanden ist, weil wir hier hinten in der "Randzone" auf Touristen jeder Art (und somit auch die MTB-Touristen) angewiesen sind.
Bei "euch" "vorne" ist es einfach das Problem, dass die Dichte von Wanderern, MTB'lern und MTB-Wildsäuen einfach viel zu groß ist.
Für mich von "dahinten" ist es dann leider nur schade, wenn ich wegen den Wildsäuen, die bei euch da "vorne" unterwegs sind, mir hier Gemaule anhören kann und am Schluss nicht auf meine geliebten Wege darf.

Aber noch eins muss ich in die Runde schmeißen: Biken ist auch auf breiteren Wegen schön, aber bei den momentanen Verhältnissen wie der Forst als Wirtschaftsgut ausgenutzt wird, ist eine Nutzung der legalen Wege teilweise schier unmöglich!

Achja... was mir auch noch einfällt: Wer den Artikel bzw. auch den Einwurf "Stoppt die Rabauken" genau liest, erkennt, dass erst mal Gelder bewilligt werden müssen, um ein Konzept auszuarbeiten... dies wird nämlich auch dort im Einwurf kritisiert, dass nämlich im Endeffekt alles auf die lange Bank geschoben wird... d.h. "noch" können wir uns (die, die sozial-freundlich fahren) weiterhin in der Grauzone bewegen...
Im Artikel steht auch, dass dem Trägerverein des "Naturparks Pfälzerwald" u.a. Gemeinden und Landkreis angehören. Da ich zu einigen regionalen Politikern und Gemeinderäten/Bürgermeister/Vorsitzende etc. Kontakt habe, weiß ich, dass diese nicht für großangelegte Sperrungen oder gar Aussperrungen von MTB'lern sind. Denn auf jene als Touristen sind die Gemeinden (ich kann zumindest für den westlichen Pfälzerwald sprechen) angewiesen. Da macht sich Anti-MTB-Propaganda schlecht...

Egal, Fakt ist: Vernünftig fahren, Vorbild sein, mit Wanderern freundlich umgehen (meistens gehts!) und jene Ar$chlöcher zum Abschuss freigeben, welche wohl sonntagsmittags ohne Rücksicht auf den "Hauptverkehrsstrecken" Leute niedermachen!!! immer dran denken: eigentlich werden wir nur geduldet....


----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2008)

Eigentlich habe ich diese ganze Diskussion mehr als satt - burn Rheinpfalz, burn!  
Trotzdem geb ich mal wieder meinen Senf dazu:
Wir fahren auch des öfteren auf besagtem Treppenweg - auch sonntags am Nachmittag.
So weit ich informiert bin gab es noch NIE einen direkten Unfall zwischen Bikern und Wanderern im Pfälzerwald.
(die Situation vor ein paar Jahren am Weinbiet war zwar ein klares Fehlverhalten des Bikers, wurde aber von dem Wanderer provoziert)
Klar springen die Leute zur Seite weil sie glauben, sie würden jetzt gleich plattgewalzt, wenn jemand mit Karacho ankommt.
Daher versucht man auch solche Situationen zu vermeiden, indem man rechtzeitig bremst - vorrausschauende Fahrweise vorrausgesetzt.
Wenn die Leute allerdings schon neben dem Weg stehen und einen teilweise sogar anfeuern (kommt immer öfter vor),
dann muss man ja nicht unbedingt im Schritttempo fahren.
Ich persönlich mache das immer von der Situation abhängig; leider kann man so viel Vor- und Rücksicht nicht jedem Biker abverlangen...

Leider sind so manche Perlen unter den Trails in der Nähe von Parkplätzen und man kann und will nicht immer die Tour komplett
an diesen Wegen vorbei planen, aber auch auf weniger bewanderten Wegen fühlen sich manche Leute genötigt,
uns Hindernisse auf den Weg zu legen, denn der Weg GEHÖRT ihnen schon seit 40 Jahren...

Fazit:
Ich werde weiterhin so fahren wie ich es gewohnt bin: schnell auf schmalen Pfaden aber rücksichtsvoll und freundlich.
Sollten Verbotsschilder auftauchen, werd ich sie ignorieren, so wie ich das auch mit dem vor 2-3 Jahren geänderten Waldgesetz tue.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2008)

@Kelme: Könntest du den Artikel einscannen? Bekomm hier nur die VDI-Nachrichten und die haben andere Sachverhalte zum Thema...


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Kelme: Könntest du den Artikel einscannen? ...


Willst du mich im Knast sehen ? (Wenn du jetzt "Ja" antwortest, schubbse ich dich irgendwann in den Graben ).

Ich werde mal mit dem Gerätchen reden, wenn ich wieder in seiner Nähe bin und dann den Artikel nicht hier im Forum veröffentlichen. Klar? Klar!


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Das waren bestimmt wieder irgendwelche Germanistiklehrer aus Baden-Württemberg, die hier rumgepienzt haben.   

[Anregung]
Sonntags zur Hauptwanderzeit Fully-Verbot und HT-Verbot mit mehr als 100mm Federweg an der Gabel  
Da fahren die Meisten dann gezwungenermaßen langsamer. Ganz ohne Federung wäre für das ältere Radlerpublikum schlecht, evtl. würde so manches Gebiss vorzeitig aus dem Mund fallen, oder sich sonstige Prothesen lösen  Also der Umwelt zu liebe einen Max.-Federweg zulassen 


Oder:

Irgend ein Bonusprogramm. Wer mim HT zu den Hauptwanderzeiten unterwegs ist und zum Essen in den Hütten einkehrt, bekommt bei Essensverzehr einen Nachlass auf den Essenspreis.
[/Anregung]

Verbote sind nie motivierend, Bonusprogramme so gut wie immer...


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntags zur Hauptwanderzeit Fully-Verbot und HT-Verbot mit mehr als 100mm Federweg an der Gabel
> Da fahren die Meisten dann gezwungenermaßen langsamer.



puuhhh.... nochmal Glück gehabt... aber ich kann auch mit 100mm wie ne gesengte Sau fahren...


			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit:
> Ich werde weiterhin so fahren wie ich es gewohnt bin: schnell auf schmalen Pfaden aber rücksichtsvoll und freundlich.
> Sollten Verbotsschilder auftauchen, werd ich sie ignorieren, so wie ich das auch mit dem vor 2-3 Jahren geänderten Waldgesetz tue.



Falls du den "Rabauken" begegnest: Mach sie bitte platt!


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Kelme: KÃ¶nntest du den Artikel einscannen? Bekomm hier nur die VDI-Nachrichten und die haben andere Sachverhalte zum Thema...


Ich scann nicht ein... aber ich kann zitieren:


			
				Bildpfalz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer darf schmale
> Waldwege nutzen?
> Lenkungskonzept fÃ¼r Wanderer und Mountainbiker
> NEUSTADT (ros). Weil die Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbike-Fahrern
> ...


Und dann noch den Kommentar/Einwurf:


			
				Bildpfalz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rabauken stoppen
> 
> Angesichts des Schneckentempos, in dem die fÃ¼r die Entwicklung und
> den Schutz des PfÃ¤lzerwaldes Verantwortlichen an einer LÃ¶sung des Wanderer-
> ...


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Daher versucht man auch solche Situationen zu vermeiden, indem man rechtzeitig bremst - vorrausschauende Fahrweise vorrausgesetzt.
> Wenn die Leute allerdings schon neben dem Weg stehen und einen teilweise sogar anfeuern (kommt immer öfter vor),
> dann muss man ja nicht unbedingt im Schritttempo fahren...
> ...



Ich persönlich würde trotzdem Schritttempo einhalten, man weiß ja nie, ob noch irgendwelche Kinder mitgeführt werden, und ich glaube nicht, dass die schon so weit sind, sich genauso zu verhalten, wie die Erwachsenen die auf der Seite stehen...
...dass ein Kind alleine auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs ist, ist eher selten, gar unwahrscheinlich...

Köter sind egal (platt bügeln ), die müssen sowieso angeleint sein! Außerdem verschei$$en sie grundsätzlich die Wanderwege. Wanderer haben immerhin noch einen gewissen Anstand hinter den Baum zu kacken und nicht auf den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...Köter sind egal (platt bügeln ), die müssen sowieso angeleint sein! ...


Echt jetzt? Ist eher Wunschtraum, oder? Ich bleibe bei einem Teil meiner Biketouren mit meinem unangeleinten Fellkumpel weiter der Schrecken, der dir auf dem Trail entgegenkommt.



iTom schrieb:


> ... Außerdem verschei$$en sie grundsätzlich die Wanderwege. Wanderer haben immerhin noch einen gewissen Anstand hinter den Baum zu kacken und nicht auf den Weg.


Da hast du aber nicht wirklich Ahnung von, oder?



Edit sagt: Herrlich, eine Hundediskussion auch noch.


----------



## michar (26. März 2008)

...meine erfahrung ist das die meisten wanderer unfaehig sind trotz fruehzeitiger warnung platz zu machen...stattdessen wir munter weiter in der mitte gelaufen bis man hintendranhaengt...
Ich muss gestehn..ich bin da als mit meiner geduld auch am ende und lasses laufen... Um so Probleme aber zu vermeiden fahre ich am wochenende sowieso nur die strecken wo ich weiss dasses uebersichtlich ist..und die hohe loog gehoert da nicht dazu...sehs irgendwie auch nicht ein mich da hochzuquaelen und dann mir meine abfahrt versauen zu lassen...
Ich finds nicht zuviel verlangt bisschen die augen und ohren offen zu haben..vielleicht den hund auch mal anzuleinen im wald...dann waers auch oft gar kein problem...


----------



## Zelle (26. März 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ...meine erfahrung ist das die meisten wanderer unfaehig sind trotz fruehzeitiger warnung platz zu machen...stattdessen wir munter weiter in der mitte gelaufen bis man hintendranhaengt...


Die meisten Wanderer? Da habe ich zum Glück bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Wanderer teilweise verwirrt von der einen zur anderen Seite hüpfen und besinnungslos hin- und hertaumeln, hat wohl damit zu tun dass sie sich in der Natur erholen und Mental nicht mit anderen schnellen Verkehrsteilnehmern rechnen, die da ja auch eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Umso netter, wenn sie dann doch irgendwann Platz machen, wenn sie es dann realisiert haben, dass da jemand vorbei will. Geht mit etwas Geduld auch immer bevor man denen in die Hacken fährt.



michar schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehn..ich bin da als mit meiner geduld auch am ende und lasses laufen...


Rabauke?  



michar schrieb:


> Um so Probleme aber zu vermeiden fahre ich am wochenende sowieso nur die strecken wo ich weiss dasses uebersichtlich ist..und die hohe loog gehoert da nicht dazu...


 



michar schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht zuviel verlangt bisschen die augen und ohren offen zu haben..vielleicht den hund auch mal anzuleinen im wald...dann waers auch oft gar kein problem...


Auf jeden Fall ist es schon viel verlangt. Beim Wandern auch noch so aufmerksam zu sein und die ganze Zeit auf der andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu achten (die da ja nichts zu suchen haben ). Das Thema Hunde ist ein anderes, ich persönlich bremse auch gerne für Hunde.

EDIT: ... wobei ich das "gerne" auch relativieren muss, wenn es um schlecht erzogene Hunde und vor allem schlecht erzogene Herrchen und Frauchen geht.


----------



## makost (26. März 2008)

Ach was hab ich´s gut als alter Schichtler. Ich fahre fast nur unter der Woche und hab im großen ganzen meine Ruhe. Kleine Anekdote: Unterwegs vom Silbertal Richtung Lambertskreuz in der schönen Steigung. Vor mir zwei ältere Frauen die, nach meinem Klingeln, auf die Seite gingen und mich laut anfeuerten und klatschten. Aber wo zwei Frauen sind ist meistens ein paar Meter voraus die Gegenseite. Die haben mich auch gehöhrt und nur den Kommentar: Der soll auße rum fahre, los gelassen. Daraufhin rief im eine Frau von hinten zu: hey macht mal Platz. Da gab dann ein Wort das andere und die beiden bekammen den größten Streit. Mir tat die Frau leid und ich habe dann Partei ergriffen. Naja, das war´s dann mit Ruhe im Wald. Es wurde ziemlich heftig und ich war schon im Begriff den Notarzt zu rufen da einer der Herren kurz vorm Herzinfarkt stand. 
Die andere Seite sind dann solche MTB´ler die einem abschießen weil Sie unbedingt eine neue Bestzeit fahren müßen. Der hatte das Pech das es in ebenfalls in die Büsche gehauen hat. Bike und Schlüsselbein waren leicht geknickt. Da war´s vorbei mit Heldenmut sondern das große Jammern angesagt. Dazu kam dann noch die Rechnung für die Rep-Kosten an meinem Rad.
Ich fahr lieber ein bißchen langsamer und steig auch mal ab wenn´s zu eng wird, probier´s erst mit einem lächeln oder einem Kessen Spruch und wenn nix mehr geht mit einem tiefen Om.


----------



## UHU69 (26. März 2008)

Haardt schrieb:


> von Wachenheim zum Rotsteig, weiter auf breiten Wegen nach Lambertskreuz, ab ins Silbertal, aufs Weinbiet, Gimmeldingen, Rotsteig, Eckkopf, Deidesheim. Nahezu 100% breite Forstwege.



Das sind genau Flachpfälzerswochenendlieblingswanderwege - was hast du erwartet?

In der Tat lehren diese Wege am Wochenende Demut - unter der Woche hast du sie ganz für dich alleine.


----------



## UHU69 (26. März 2008)

makost schrieb:


> Ich fahr lieber ein bißchen langsamer und steig auch mal ab wenn´s zu eng wird, probier´s erst mit einem lächeln oder einem Kessen Spruch und wenn nix mehr geht mit einem tiefen Om.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ist eher Wunschtraum, oder? Ich bleibe bei einem Teil meiner Biketouren mit meinem unangeleinten Fellkumpel weiter der Schrecken, der dir auf dem Trail entgegenkommt.


Ich glaube ich muß den Begriff Köter näher definieren. Köter sind für mich solche, die nicht auf das Wort des Herrchens/Frauchens hören! Ich habe schon recht viele Hunde erlebt auf den schmalen Wegen, die hörten auf das Wort, da war ich selbst überrascht, dass es sowas überhaupt möglich ist.



> Da hast du aber nicht wirklich Ahnung von, oder?


Wenn ich von mir aus gehe, ja. Ich weiß, dass ich selbst noch nie mitten in einen Weg reingeschissen habe und ich kenne in meinem persönlichen Umfeld Niemanden, der dies schon jemals getan hätte. 

Verdammt, dann habe ich ja eine Regel gebrochen, ...dass man beim Wandern nie die Wanderwege verlassen soll...so einen Mist aber auch.




> Edit sagt: Herrlich, eine Hundediskussion auch noch.



...komisch...auf Köter sprechen die Leser eher an, als auf Kinder 

Man muß ja in der heutigen Zeit Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde trotzdem Schritttempo einhalten...



...im nächsten Satz erwähnte ich ja auch die situationsbedingte Reaktion/Fahrweise.
Wenn ich Kinder oder Tiere sehe, oder erahne bin ich sowieso vorsichtig, denn die sind noch unberechenbarer als Rentner.

Ein Bonussystem fände ich auch gut - wer regelmäßig in Hütten einkehrt und somit zeigt,
dass er ortskundig und wandererfreundlich ist bekommt Stempel ins Bonusheft.
Bestimmt Wege dürfen nur mit einer Mindestzahl von Stempeln der nächsten Hütte gefahren werden.

Hunde sind zwar offiziell anzuleinen, aber wenn die Tiere gehorchen, dann finde ich das auch überflüssig.
Schonmal versucht, mit einem angeleinten Hund am Bike eine technische Stelle, oder einen Sprung zu meistern?
Wohlerzogene Bikebegleithunde möchte ich nicht diskriminieren...


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

makost schrieb:


> ... Vor mir zwei ältere Frauen die, nach meinem Klingeln, auf die Seite gingen und mich laut anfeuerten und klatschten. Aber wo zwei Frauen sind ist meistens ein paar Meter voraus die Gegenseite. Die haben mich auch gehöhrt und nur den Kommentar: Der soll auße rum fahre, los gelassen. Daraufhin rief im eine Frau von hinten zu: hey macht mal Platz. Da gab dann ein Wort das andere und die beiden bekammen den größten Streit...


Das liegt doch auf der Hand. Frauen wollen was fürs Auge. Shorts-Fahrer und Integralhelm-Fahrer sind da meistens im Nachteil 
Die Männer wollten evtl. nicht, dass deren Mädels so angeheizt werden 


> Ich fahr lieber ein bißchen langsamer und steig auch mal ab wenn´s zu eng wird, probier´s erst mit einem lächeln oder einem Kessen Spruch und wenn nix mehr geht mit einem tiefen Om.



Ganz meine Meinung


Moral von der Geschicht:
Es müssen mehr Mädels mit auf die Trails, so dass beide Parteien etwas fürs Auge haben...
Wink an die PW-Organisationen...(Baumstämme rosafarben streichen;Erste-Hilfe-Ausrüstung mit Nagelfeilen u. Schminkspiegel nachrüsten;Toilettenhäuschen speziell für Frauen an den Singletrails oder Bäume speziell kennzeichnen (Frauen- u. Männerbäume getrennt), bei Veranstaltungen die abgesteckte Strecke mit Diddl-Mäusen kennzeichnen, uvm.)


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muß den Begriff Köter näher definieren. Köter sind für mich solche, die nicht auf das Wort des Herrchens/Frauchens hören! Ich habe schon recht viele Hunde erlebt auf den schmalen Wegen, die hörten auf das Wort, da war ich selbst überrascht, dass es sowas überhaupt möglich ist.
> 
> Wenn ich von mir aus gehe, ja. Ich weiß, dass ich selbst noch nie mitten in einen Weg reingeschissen habe und ich kenne in meinem persönlichen Umfeld Niemanden, der dies schon jemals getan hätte.
> 
> ...


Meine Kinder sind halt aus dem Alter raus, wo sich noch "Opfer der Rabauken" werden können.- Alleine deshalb, weil ihre Freizeitinteressen nichts mit Wald zu tun haben.

Ich leg' mich manchmal fast flach vor Lachen, wenn ich sehe, welche Wege abseits in den Dschungel mein Felltier sucht, um ungestört "sein Geschäft" zu erledigen. Schamhafter als eine 80-jährige Ehrenjungfrau des Oberschützenbundes.

Im Übrigen werde ich das Felltier am 10. Mai als Bewacher des Parc Fermée und als Dopingschnüffelhund in Lambrecht zum Einsatz bringen. Das wird ein Spaß (für ihn ).

Die "Nebendiskussion" wird an der Stelle halt interessant, wenn wir als Biker auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs, verlangen, dass der Hundehalter seinen Hund an der Leine führt. Ggfs. macht der nichts anderes als wir MTB'ler auch (im übertragenen Sinn halt).

Dass Biker nicht organisiert sind - DIMB bitte melden - , ist an sich kein Schaden. Die Mehrzahl der Besucher, Spaziergänger und Wanderer im Pfälzerwald sind das auch nicht. Problem ist halt, dass wir etwas möchten, dass derzeit nicht der gültigen Rechtsnorm entspricht und in ererbte Besitztümer "eindringen". 
Der Wanderer und Spaziergänger bewegt sich in fast allen Situationen im rechtssicheren Raum. Selbst wenn er Pilze sammelnd oder "Käschde lesend" querfeldein durch die Botanik trampelt. Aber halt: Seit dem 01.01.2001 ist das Rauchen im Wald verboten. Und zwar ganzjährig!


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Der Wanderer und Spaziergänger bewegt sich in fast allen Situationen im rechtssicheren Raum. Selbst wenn er Pilze sammelnd oder "Käschde lesend" querfeldein durch die Botanik trampelt. Aber halt: Seit dem 01.01.2001 ist das Rauchen im Wald verboten. Und zwar ganzjährig!



...auch nach dem 6


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2008)

Ich hatte innerlich schon auf die Wiederauffrischung des Themas gewartet, schließlich ist gerade Saure-Gurken-Ferienendzeit, die Bügermeisterwahl in Neustadt ist erst 2009 und auch die Bundestagswahl ist lange hin. KS hat einen Bürgermeister und irgendwie gehen gerade bestimmt die Mitgliederversammlungen im PWV wieder los.

Da mußte ja wieder was kommen. Und da gerade sonst nichts in Sicht ist, wird das Ganze sicher wieder mit Leserbriefen der üblichen Verdächtigen hochgekocht.

Ich habe überlegt, ob ich nicht auch so einen Leserbrief schreiben sollte, habe mich aber vorerst dagegen entschieden. Nicht jeder Unsinn verdient Beachtung (Der Weg von der Hohen Loog ist alles andere als schmal).

Ich halte das ganze für einen Brückenkopf des Propagandabeauftragten des Geschäftsführers des PWV. Den GF habe ich noch in bester Erinnerung aus einem Fernsehbeitrag vor zwei Jahren, als er den Reportern gezeigt hat, wie die bösen Biker einen Sandstein im Wald mit den waffengleichen Pedalen während der Fahrt kaputt gemacht haben. 

Da war für mich alles klar. Kinder ohne Arme schlage ich nicht!

Also: Ab in den Wald, freundlich grüßen und auch mal zu einem netten Schwätzchen mit Meinungsträgern stehenbleiben.


Haardtfahrer

Männer: Uffgmerkt! Nicht mit den 35- 50jährigen Damen flirten. Die haben meist dicke Männer, die zu wenig Sport machen. Die müssen dann zum Angriff übergehen!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2008)

@Haardtfahrer:


----------



## ilex (26. März 2008)

die wo do de Huddel mache sinn die von do. Die Laafärsch net wo sisch uffm Wäg bräd mache, unn net die Onre, wo da üwers Hondduch rausche won de om Silwersee in de Sunn leisch un on nix Beses denksch. Isch will jo nix sa, awwer fufzeh Saalänner simmer liewer wie ä Gelbfießler. Solle se sisch gecheseidisch plattfahre oder de Bersch nunnertrete, es isch ma egal. Awwer de Sesselforzer in Neischtadt, denne gefallt dess, weil se jo donn was se due honn. Unn dem aweitslose Schreiwer vum Keesblatt. Gewe demm ä Euro fufzisch fa jedi Zeil wo rer ned Schreiwe dud, donn hadda meh uff de Hond.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Köter sind egal (platt bügeln ), die müssen sowieso angeleint sein! .



Geh mal mit mir und meinem Köter biken, wahrscheinlich wirst du hinterher anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> die wo do de Huddel mache sinn die von do. Die Laafärsch net wo sisch uffm Wäg bräd mache, unn net die Onre, wo da üwers Hondduch rausche won de om Silwersee in de Sunn leisch un on nix Beses denksch. Isch will jo nix sa, awwer fufzeh Saalänner simmer liewer wie ä Gelbfießler. Solle se sisch gecheseidisch plattfahre oder de Bersch nunnertrete, es isch ma egal. Awwer de Sesselforzer in Neischtadt, denne gefallt dess, weil se jo donn was se due honn. Unn dem aweitslose Schreiwer vum Keesblatt. Gewe demm ä Euro fufzisch fa jedi Zeil wo rer ned Schreiwe dud, donn hadda meh uff de Hond.



Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen 15 Kohlelafondengs und 1 Rothausschäuble, würde ich den Rothausschäuble doch allemal vorziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Geh mal mit mir und meinem Köter biken, wahrscheinlich wirst du hinterher anderer Meinung sein.



Im beisein von Köter ungern, von Hunden gern.


----------



## ilex (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen 15 Kohlelafondengs und 1 Rothausschäuble, würde ich den Rothausschäuble doch allemal vorziehen


de Honnegger aus Werwelskäje het solle e Zaun drum mache


----------



## X-Präsi (26. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dass Biker nicht organisiert sind - DIMB bitte melden - , ist an sich kein Schaden.



Sollte die Bitte ernst gemeint gewesen sein:

M E L D !

Wir - die DIMB - sind auch weiterhin bereit, zu unterstützen, wenn gewollt. Auch wenn mir gerade der Kamm schwillt... 

Ich denke dabei an die diversen Sitzungen desjenigen Arbeitskreises, von dem im Artikel auch die Rede war. 
Daran, dass dort anfangs auf uns Bikern (vertreten durch Kelme, Ratte und mich - alle im Namen der DIMB / DIMB IG PFalz) permanent von allen Seiten eingedroschen und immer nur auf der Breitenregelung rumgeritten wurde. 
Daran, dass mit unserer DIMB Fair on Trails Aktion bei einigen im Arbeitskreis erstmals ein Umdenkprozeß stattgefunden hat in Richtung miteinander - Rechtslage mal ausblenden... Einige tausend Flyer wurden gleich in der Sitzung bestellt.
Daran, dass der Vertreter des PWV sogar gemeint hatte, wir Biker könnten doch mal anfangen mit den Wandern gemeinsam die Wege zu reparieren.
Daran, dass die IG Pfalz nachdem sich die Pressewogen - nicht zuletzt wegen der Friedenspflicht aus dem Arbeitskreis - geglättet hatten,  heimlich still und leise eingeschlafen ist. 
Daran, dass hier im Forum auch ganz klar gesagt wurde - wie jetzt auch wieder - es braucht keine Organisation, die die Biker vertritt. Dumm nur, wenn die Gegner am längeren Hebel anders darüber denken.

Diese Entwicklung war für mich eine der größten Enttäuschungen, die ich persönlich bisher erlebt hatte. Wir waren auf dem richtigen Weg zu einem Miteinander mit den anderen Interessengruppierungen und jetzt scheint alles futsch. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja sogar Recht, und im Wege des Besucherlenkungskonzepts wird man den Bikern großzügig die tollsten Trails zuweisen. Die Stimmungsmache in der Presse macht da richtig Hoffnung 

Aber wenn Ihr Unrecht haben solltet, bekommen wir Wegezuweisungen wie in der Rhön, wo sich selbst meine Oma auf dem Hollandrad langweilen würde (so sie denn noch lebte). 

Und ich befürchte, die machen jetzt wirklich ernst. Sobald das Geld da ist, wird es los gehen (für sowas gibts reichlich EU-Fördermittel). Mit oder sogar ohne Interessenvertretung der Biker. Dann müssen wir alle das Süppchen auslöffeln, das wir uns durch Passivität eingebrockt haben. 

*Oder aber es geht jetzt endlich ein Ruck durch die Pfalz-Gemeinde und die Biker rotten sich ernsthaft zusammen, um gemeinsam zu agieren, mit einer Stimme zu sprechen und der unsäglichen Propaganda-Maschine des PWV endlich entgegen zu steuern. *
*Solltet Ihr die DIMB IG Pfalz - ernsthaft - wieder aufleben lassen, wäre die DIMB auch wieder bereit, personell und finanziell zu unterstützen. *
Wie erfolgreich das gehen kann, sieht man derzeit im Siebengebirge, wo die DIMB, vertreten durch unseren Rechtsrefenten, dafür sorgen wird, dass Singletrails wieder legal befahren werden dürfen (statt 3-Meter-Regel).

Sorry fürs Luftmachen, den Langtext und die DIMB-Propaganda.


----------



## zena (26. März 2008)

hi ihr hüppschen,

also erstens: wir werden nie und nimmer alle wanderer zufriedenstellen. es leigt in der naduur des menschens überwiegend die schlimmen sachen zu sehen und dann diese auch hochzuspielen. es kräht keiner danach wenn sich 100 biker korrekt verhalten, aber wenn einer mal zu spät brems steht es in der rheinpalz. da ich ein idealist bin hoffe ich dass respektvolles verhalten den fußgängern gegenüber im wald sich irgendwann auszahlt, auch wenn ichs nicht mehr erleben werde 

zwätens: als FRAU habe ich positive erfahrungen gesammelt auch auf den schmalsten trails. bei der frontalen begegnung eines erholungssuchenden wanderers mit einer adrenalinsuchenden bikerin hat der wanderer nicht das gefühl bedroht zu werden, weil...frauen anders fahren, lustig gekleidet sind und wenn sie spaß am radln haben auch mal lächeln. 
ich hatte sehr oft nette begegnungen mit wanderern und habe sogar schoki und gummibärle bekommen 

drittens: sonntags bei sonnenschein die loog, kalmit, weinbiet zu biken ist wahrlich keine freude. ich denke da können wir biker schönere abgelegenere trails entdecken. da haben die hütten auch noch um 17:00 kuchen übrig 

viertens: besser hunde-aa auf den trails als müsli-folie und alte windeln:kotz:


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Warum nicht jeder Einzelne einen Brief an den Petitionsausschuss des jeweiligen Landtages schreiben, mit Vorschlag zur Gesetzesänderung 

Eine Briefvorlage zum Herunterladen (der im Prinzip nur unterschrieben werden muß), basierend auf dem genauen/ungefähren Wortlaut der Gesetzesartikel /-Absätze, würde die Sache evtl. erleichtern. 

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob das etwas bringen würde, wenn man Vorteile dieser Gesetzesänderung mit anführt. Da fehlt mir doch die Erfahrung.


----------



## Quente (26. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir doch die Erfahrung.


 
Ja.


----------



## iTom (26. März 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Ja.



konstruktiv


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Ja.



Hi Leutz,
ihr macht hier Probleme die eigentlich keine sind!
Dem Herrn. Quente gebe ich hier Recht mit seiner Post, indem ich sie Zitiere!
Bleibt doch mal locker, und regt euch nicht über jeden schoiß auf, nur weil
ein kleines Käseblatt da wieder eine Hetzpropaganda gegen uns Mountainbiker gestartet hat.

Bei uns in Heidelberg sieht das so aus, wenn wir gepflegt den Berg runterbrummen und irgendwas im Weg ist, ein Baum, egal was auch immer, dann wird halt langsam gefahren, wenn es Wanderer sind, sagen wir noch ganz freundlich "Hallo und Danke" und nehmen einfach Rücksicht und bleiben höflich!

Wenn ihr hier immer wieder euren Unmut gegen diese Leute kunt tut, macht
ihr keinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Man sollte nach meiner Meinung den Ball so flach wie es geht halten, und das ganze
als Langzeitprojekt sehen, um damit mehr Akzeptanz zu schaffen für unseren Sport.

Ich persönlich hatte in den letzten Jahren fast keine Probleme mit dieser Einstellung und werde diese auch beibehalten!

Sorry, fürn Spam  

alla, Gürü.


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2008)

Ich möchte hier zu Thomas's Darstellung der Situation noch ein wenig was sagen und muss meinem Vorredner eins drüber zustimmen:
Ein Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer! Denn wer den Artikel genau gelesen hat, versteht, dass gerade bemängelt wird, weil nichts in die Gänge kommt und (vorerst) nichts passiert... Und wir alle sollten momentan tunlichst die Fresse halten und nicht durch Reaktion darauf ein Feuer entfachen. Ich kann deine Enttäuschung teilweise nachvollziehen. Ich war anfangs dabei und auch noch lange genug, um festzustellen, dass die Zahl der Willigen immer weiter schrumpft. Auch ich bin dann "abgesprungen" weil ich meine nützlichste Aufgabe darin sehe, unterwegs im Wald als gutes Vorbild oder als Leithammel ein positives Bild der MTB'ler zu zeigen und mit den "Gegner" vorort vernünftig in Dialog zu treten.
Und ich will nicht die vielen Erfahrungsberichte der Vorredner wiederholen, aber eigentlich funktioniert es doch in dieser Grauzone in der wir uns bewegen. Ein paar Ar$chlöcher wird es immer geben, selbst wenn wir (gesetzlich) freien Zugang zum Wald oder Freeridestrecken hätten... die Ar$chlöcher wird es immer und auf beiden Seiten geben.

Wenn die DIMB was machen will, dann soll sie mehr Leute ausbilden, wie Zena zum Bleistift, oder Leute wie Kelme, mich oder die anderen, die regelmäßig Gruppen und Grüppchen durch den PW führen, mit Infomaterial oder Argumentationshilfe ("Fair on Trails") unterstützen.
Ich will hier nur noch einmal ein Beispiel bringen:
- Mittlerweile führe ich regelmäßig so zwei- bis dreimal im Jahr einen Stoßtrupp Saarländer durch den PW und zwar DIMB-gerecht. Die Leutchen sind jetzt mittlerweile oft alleine unterwegs (ja, die Saarlänner können das) auch regelmäßig auf dem FeWaWeg und sie berichten mir immer positives, auch weil sie sich dementsprechend verhalten. Für deren Verhaltensweise schlage ich mir jetzt ein wenig selbst auf die Schulter, denn das ist das, was ich machen kann und was meiner Meinung nach tausendmal mehr bringt, als unnötig Aufmerksamkeit zu schinden.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (27. März 2008)

ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend dass mache leute erst bei der dimb benehmen und anstand beigebracht bekommen. sowas sollte man eigentlich schon wissen, bevor man sich mit einem bike in den wald begibt.


----------



## ilex (27. März 2008)

isch bleib jetzt bei dere gewählte Ausdrucksweis, isch leb do un die wos net vestehn gehts a nix o.

Do koche mol wida e paa ehr Sübsche, unn dorum gehts. Awer dess is e Paradabeischbiel iwer die Inschdidutsjone un wi se dro intressiert sinn, daßes net funktioniert, mim Zusommeläwe, weil ma se jo donn nimmi breicht. Kondrolle, isch lach misch schäbb, wolle se die Nato inmaschiere losse, oda wolle se die Dimbos zu Hilfsscheriffe mache (isch glab monsche vun denne dräme devu). Die kenne vun mir aus on de Bom scheise unn om eichene Domb hochlafe.
Die Pädelscha sinn dausend Johr alt unn die gehern nimond, die sinn entschdon weil de Leit sunndas in die Kersch geloff sin unn zu de Vewonde, schbeder in die Schul unn die die Schuhfabrik. Unn hedde se dortmols schunn e Fahrrad gehad, hedde ses Fahrrad genumm. 
Weil die merke, dass ma es Radfahre net krimminalisiere konn, redde se jo a vun Mountainbikes wo se schunsch nie e auslännisches Wort ins Maul nämme


----------



## Zelle (27. März 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend dass mache leute erst bei der dimb benehmen und anstand beigebracht bekommen. sowas sollte man eigentlich schon wissen, bevor man sich mit einem bike in den wald begibt.


Sollte man meinen, aber vielleicht muss gerade einigen jüngeren Fahrern (ohne hier jemanden dikrimisieren zu wollen) nahegebracht werden, dass faires Verhalten "cooler" ist, als Rentnerslalom fahren.

Könnte man es kontrollieren, müsste man eingentlich Lizenzen für das Fahren auf Trails erwerben können. Ohne Belehrung übers Verhalten keine Lizenz. Kann aber wohl nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Quente (27. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> ihr macht hier Probleme die eigentlich keine sind!
> Dem Herrn. Quente gebe ich hier Recht mit seiner Post, indem ich sie Zitiere!
> Bleibt doch mal locker, und regt euch nicht über jeden schoiß auf, nur weil
> ...


 

"Der Kluge Indianer sitzt am Fluß und wartet bis die Leichen seiner Feinde vorbei schwimmen."

howw


----------



## Ottrott (27. März 2008)

nur ein kurzer beitrag zu optimizer:
"Wenn die DIMB was machen will, dann soll sie mehr Leute ausbilden, wie Zena zum Bleistift, oder Leute wie Kelme, mich oder die anderen, die regelmäßig Gruppen und Grüppchen durch den PW führen, mit Infomaterial oder Argumentationshilfe ("Fair on Trails") unterstützen."

was genau soll das bringen? ich habe diese ausbildung gemacht, und habe, obwohl ich sehr viel spaß dabei hatte, nichts gelernt, was ein normaler, halbwegs intelligenter mensch nicht auch von sich aus weiß (siehe speedbullit). ich habe vor dieser ausbildung gruppen (habe mich sogar bezahlen lassen, oh gott, wie schlimm) durch den wald geführt und nach dieser ausbildung (den erwerb der lizenz habe ich mir erspart, ich hatte keine lust auf das wochenende beim sportbund). es hat sich an der durchführung nichts geändert.

und "fair on trails" ist meiner ansicht nach keine argumentationshilfe. außer, der flyer hat sich sehr stark geändert.

ansonsten kann ich deinen ausführungen zustimmen.
gruß, florian


----------



## iTom (27. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> zwätens: als FRAU habe ich positive erfahrungen gesammelt auch auf den schmalsten trails. bei der frontalen begegnung eines erholungssuchenden wanderers mit einer adrenalinsuchenden bikerin hat der wanderer nicht das gefühl bedroht zu werden, weil...frauen anders fahren, lustig gekleidet sind und wenn sie spaß am radln haben auch mal lächeln.
> ich hatte sehr oft nette begegnungen mit wanderern und habe sogar schoki und gummibärle bekommen


So mancher Wanderer könnte doch hier auch Angst bekommen, hier wäre schluss mit lustig :






viertens: besser hunde-aa auf den trails als müsli-folie und alte windeln:kotz:[/QUOTE]

Waren das Alte Windeln oder einfach nur alte Windeln?

Apropos Trails. Touren die unter einem schönen Motto stehen, finde ich gut. Sind bisher immer lustig gewesen, vor allem wenn man die Sprüche der "Alten" Wanderer hört.  
Falls Du mal wieder eine Tour in Planung hast, würde ich mich hiermit mal anmelden wollen, sofern es zeitlich und sonstirgendwie hinhaut und ich ein Visum bekomme für den PW 
Hab mir außerdem schon lange nicht mehr ne Rippe gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (28. März 2008)

@itom: du alter quatsch-kopp, solches gespame gehört hier net rein. du bekommst schon deine motto-tour dauert nich mehr lange.

@all die onnere: trairules finde ich das a und o beim biken. für den einen sind es eine selbstverständlichkeit weil aus dem elternhaus gelernt für viele andere aber nicht. ich möchte hier keinen generationskonflikt aufflammen, aber es gibt viele junge biker die eben solche trail-and-life-rules nicht zuhause oder in der schule lernen können. dazu braucht man keine dimb-ausbildung oder ähnliches, die kids lernen es beim biken von den "alten". so sehe ich trailwork...in kontakt treten sowohl mit bikern als auch mit wanderern wenn es was zu bereden gibt. 

@optimizer: was meinst du genau mit "aktion im sande verlaufen"? welche arten von aufklärungsarbeit siehst du für sinnvoll? ich bin bereit zu helfen wenn es nachhaltig wirkt für unseren sport.


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> alte Windeln?


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2008)

Heute ist die Etappe durch die Pfalz bei der Trans Germany Challenge von St. Wendel nach Neustadt abgesagt worden. Das Rennen fängt mal locker in 2008 weiter im Osten an. Klar kann man jetzt sagen "Was brauche ich ein Rennen der Lycra-Fraktion durch die Pfalz?", aber mit dem Thema "Biken im PW" hat es schon was zu tun.
Ich kenne noch keine Hintergründe der Entscheidung, aber eine Werbemöglichkeit für die Region wurde mal lässig in die Tonne getreten. Ich habe keine Lust den Fürsprechern eine menschenentleerten Natur als einzig möglichen natürlichen Raum auch nur einen Finger breit nachzugeben.


----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Ich habe keine Lust den Fürsprechern eine menschenentleerten Natur als einzig möglichen natürlichen Raum auch nur einen Finger breit nachzugeben.



Da schließ ich mich an.  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Sollten Verbotsschilder auftauchen, werd ich sie ignorieren, so wie ich das auch mit dem vor 2-3 Jahren geänderten Waldgesetz tue.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (30. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> habe sogar schoki und gummibärle bekommen:




hat dir keiner beigebracht das man von Fremden keine Süßigkeiten nimmt? Schon gar nicht von älteren Männern


----------



## kawilli (5. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> @
> @all die onnere: trairules finde ich das a und o beim biken. für den einen sind es eine selbstverständlichkeit weil aus dem elternhaus gelernt für viele andere aber nicht. ich möchte hier keinen generationskonflikt aufflammen, aber es gibt viele junge biker die eben solche trail-and-life-rules nicht zuhause oder in der schule lernen können. dazu braucht man keine dimb-ausbildung oder ähnliches, die kids lernen es beim biken von den "alten". so sehe ich trailwork...in kontakt treten sowohl mit bikern als auch mit wanderern wenn es was zu bereden gibt.



Hi muß mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Zena hat mal wieder vollkommen Recht in unserer Beziehung bin ich ja eigentlich "Der Alte" und trotzdem habe ich von ihr gelernt sich besser unter Kontrolle zu haben und nicht gleich jeden pöbelnden "Waldfußgänger" zu verprügeln, obwohl ich das manchmal wirklich gerne tun würde. 
Aber trotz der vielen schönen Sprüche von allen Seiten und vor allem der DIMB bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung das man für seine Ideale kämpfen muß. In jedem Zeitalter der Geschichte gab es Perioden in denen unterdrückte Menschen (ja als das sehe ich uns) sich zusammentaten und für ihre Rechte kämpften. Sei es nun am runden Tisch oder mit einem Knüppel in der Hand fest steht welcher Weg auch immer zum Erfolg führt ist der Richtige. Ich bezeichne unsere Situation als eindeutige Diskriminierung von Seiten der Regierung und einer ,zugegeben sehr starken, Lobby von "Waldfußgängern" denn wirkliche Wanderer sehe ich seltener als den Eisvogel bei uns. Der Pfälzer Wald verkommt zu einem Ausflugsziel übergewichtiger Hüttentouristen, die ihr Auto 500 m vor der Hütte parken und so tun als würden sie etwas für sich und die Umwelt tun. Sich dann aber auf der Hütte 1500 cal. und reichlich Alkohol einverleiben und mit geschwellter Brust wieder zum Auto rollen. Da kommt mir die Galle hoch. Diese Leute tun nichts für den Wald, nein sie hinterlassen auch noch ihren Dreck doch dann auch laut schreien wenn sie uns begegnen "der Wald gehört uns und ihr dürft hier gar nicht fahren bla,bla,bla". Der Wald gehört ALLEN und wer mich daraus vertreiben will muß mit allen Konsequenzen rechnen die mir zur Verfügung stehen. NEIN ich rufe hier nicht zur Revolution auf, aber zur Demonstration, wie die Geschichte bewiesen hat können eine ausreichend große Zahl von protestierenden Menschen tatsächlich etwas bewirken. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr unter uns die so denken wie ich, ich jedenfalls lasse mich nicht vertreiben und basta.

Liberte Egalite Fraternite und das gilt noch Heute für alle


----------



## THBiker (15. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ichhabe gerade einen Anruf vom Forstamt DÜW bekommen und es wurde nochmal nachgefragt ob wir, d.h. die IG-Pfalz, sich am Waldtag beteiligen wollen!
Ich habe den Organisatoren mitgeteilt, dass ich bis jetzt wenige bis gar keine Rückmeldungen diesbezüglich bekommen habe und daher die Teilnahme wohl dieses Jahr ausfällt!
Bis zum Freitag 18.04.08 haben wir noch die Möglichkeit unsere Teilnahme zu bestätigen.
Sollten sich Freiwillige finden, die das ganze organisieren und sich mit dem Forstamt in Kontakt treten, dann sollen diejenigen sich kurz per PM bei mir melden. Ich gebe euch dann die Kontaktdaten und das Anmeldeformular!

Sollte sich niemand finden, sage ich den Organisatoren ab.

Gruß

TH


----------



## Tobsn (16. April 2008)

Scheint ja nix zu werden.  
Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei.  

Eigentlich eine perfekte Plattform für eine Müll-Sammel-Aktion.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## zena (16. April 2008)

hallo TH,
ich wär auch dabei wenn der waldtag nicht in meiner Alpen-X-Zeit fällt. Gib mal das Datum rüber.
Was wären die Aufgaben?

Grüße
Zena


----------



## THBiker (16. April 2008)

Nicht dabei....irgendjemand muss das organisieren! ...ich werd´s nicht sein! Ich bekomme nur leider immer die Post vom Forstamt  

Termin ist der 8. Juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Löwe (24. April 2008)

Was genau musste denn da groß organisieren? Würde mich ja fast dazu bereit erklären... Ein paar Leute sammeln und kurz mit dem Forstamt telefonieren stelle ich mir jetzt nicht gerade schwierig vor...
Kannst mir ja mal sagen was gemacht werden muss, THBiker.

Gruß, Löwe


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> Was genau musste denn da groß organisieren? Würde mich ja fast dazu bereit erklären... Ein paar Leute sammeln und kurz mit dem Forstamt telefonieren stelle ich mir jetzt nicht gerade schwierig vor...
> Kannst mir ja mal sagen was gemacht werden muss, THBiker.
> 
> Gruß, Löwe



Zu spät, die Frist war am Freitag!  ich mußte dem Forstamt absagen...nächstes Jahr haben wir nochmal eine Chance, aber ich denke das amcht nur Sinn, wenn es auch noch sonstige Aktionen, bzw überhaupt Interesse gibt die IG-Pfalz am Leben zu erhalten  wenn´s die überhaupt noch gibt  

Zum organisieren wäre z.B. 
wie der Stand aufgemacht wird...was für´n Stand überhaupt!
den Stand organisieren
Streckenplanung für den parcours und natürlich die Utensilien zusammen zu sammeln!
Evtl. Preise für den Wettbewerb sammeln
Flyer, Plakate....erstellen oder organisieren
1 Tag vor dem Waldtag alles aufbauen, evtl. Parcours anlegen.....

Ich nehme an du warst an den letzten beiden Waldtagen nicht dabei , aber schau mal hier im Forum, da gibt es Bilder!

da wir uns halt untereinander nicht alle kennen, ist es wirklich schwer so etwas auf Zuruf zu organisieren. Die Zuverlässigkeit der einzelnen Personen kann man eben nicht übers www beurteilen....ohne jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen...


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute ist die Etappe durch die Pfalz bei der Trans Germany Challenge von St. Wendel nach Neustadt abgesagt worden. Das Rennen fängt mal locker in 2008 weiter im Osten an. Klar kann man jetzt sagen "Was brauche ich ein Rennen der Lycra-Fraktion durch die Pfalz?", aber mit dem Thema "Biken im PW" hat es schon was zu tun.
> Ich kenne noch keine Hintergründe der Entscheidung, aber eine Werbemöglichkeit für die Region wurde mal lässig in die Tonne getreten. Ich habe keine Lust den Fürsprechern eine menschenentleerten Natur als einzig möglichen natürlichen Raum auch nur einen Finger breit nachzugeben.


Dazu stand heute was interessantes in der Bildpfalz. Hauptgrund der Absage laut Landesbetrieb Mobilität: Der Veranstalter hat die Veranstaltung nicht als Rennen deklariert, was es aber defacto war. Deswegen hätten sich Teilnehmer nicht an Stoppschilder und Weisungen der Polizei gehalten. Außerdem seien Strassensperrung durch das weit auseinandergezogene Feld (Profis, Amateure und Freizeitsportler) über bis zu 8 Std. nicht mehr tolerierbar.
Lustig und zugleich beschämend im Artikel der Einwand des PWV, dass deren Markierungen befahren und somit auch nicht befestigte Wanderwege zerstört wurden... Liest sich irgendwie wie "Ich will auch was dazu sagen". Wann peilt der PWV endlich, dass der Wald nicht ihm gehört... egal, die sterben eh bald alle weg...


----------



## Löwe (25. April 2008)

> egal, die sterben eh bald alle weg...


  

daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Denn die Mitglieder de PWV sind ja sicher zu 90% Rentner und werden uns bald nicht mehr belästigen...
Die Zukunft sollte von daher uns gehören. Nur frage ich mich ob das der PWV nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. April 2008)

...es wird in Zukunft in Deutschland mehr alte Menschen geben, als junge.
Und wenn die alle in Rente sind, treten sie auch dem PWV bei...
Zum Glück bin ich dann selbst zu alt und gebrechlich zum Biken,
und wahrscheinlich auch im PWV


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Denn die Mitglieder de PWV sind ja sicher zu 90% Rentner und werden uns bald nicht mehr belästigen...
> Die Zukunft sollte von daher uns gehören. Nur frage ich mich ob das der PWV nicht versteht oder nicht verstehen will.


Letzte Woche war ein Artikel von der PWV-Werbetour in der Bildpfalz. Da stand auch was drin, dass der PWV im letzten Jahr über 1000 Mitglieder durch Tod oder Alter verloren hat...
Die Symptome sind also da und wurden auch verstanden. Aber die Medizin dagegen (vielleicht uns Mountainbiker zu tolerieren, einzubeziehen und als Mitglieder zu gewinnen) ist noch zu "bitter"...


----------



## Löwe (25. April 2008)

> ...es wird in Zukunft in Deutschland mehr alte Menschen geben, als junge.
> Und wenn die alle in Rente sind, treten sie auch dem PWV bei...



Das kann sein aber die sind dann nicht mehr so strikt gegen Mountainbiker. Meine Eltern zB werden bald in das Rentenalter kommen, aber sie werden sicher nichts gegen Mountainbiker haben (die sich anständig benehmen), da sie ja wissen, dass ihr braver Sohn auch Mountainbike fährt. 
Ich denke, die kommende PWV Generation ist schon etwas sensibilisierter...


----------



## iTom (25. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war ein Artikel von der PWV-Werbetour in der Bildpfalz. Da stand auch was drin, dass der PWV im letzten Jahr über 1000 Mitglieder durch Tod oder Alter verloren hat...
> Die Symptome sind also da und wurden auch verstanden. Aber die Medizin dagegen (vielleicht uns Mountainbiker zu tolerieren, einzubeziehen und als Mitglieder zu gewinnen) ist noch zu "bitter"...



...wird sich wohl in der nächsten Zeit wieder ändern:

Guggst du hier


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

Wie erging es euch am Wochenende? Schlimme Bekanntschaften mit Wanderern gemacht?

Meine waren durchweg positiv. Am Samstag hat meine Pedale angefangen zu quitschen, da bin ich nach Neidenfels reingefahren hab an der erstbesten Tür geklingelt Die haben mir sofort Öl gegeben und waren unglaublich freundlich.
Am Sonntag war ja recht viel los aber jeder Wanderer hat von sich aus Platz gemacht, hat freundlich gegrüßt und teilweise nette Gespräche angefangen. Eine ältere Dame hat uns noch mitgeteilt, dass sie eine Schraube gefunden hat, ob das von unseren Rädern stammt. Also falls jemand eine vermisst... ;-)

Gruß, Löwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Ständer (28. April 2008)

Ich war vorletztes Wochenende zwischen den PWV-Hütten Dahn und Hohe List unterwegs. Auf der Hohen List wurde mir sogar von Wanderern mitgeteilt, welche Trails gut befahrbar sind...
Allerdings mach ich mir Kummer um den Zustand der Wege. Was der Forst da an Holz aus dem Wald holt und wie danach die Wege und unter anderem sogar auch die Trails aussehen, sieht nicht gut aus...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

1. Die Zahl der "feindseligen" Wanderer dürfte sich so ca. bei 1% bewegen, ich mach auch mehr gute, als schlechte Erfahrungen.
An schwierigen Passagen hat man oft Publikum und wird manchmal sogar angefeuert...

2. Leider hat das Forstamt fast uneingeschränkte Rechte, wenn's um die "Ernte" geht...
Das war schon oft Thema, aber daran kömmer nix ändern, da müssen wir tolerant sein.
Allerdings ist mir in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Lichtungen entstehen, weil da alles abgeerntet wird;
um das ganze nicht ganz so wild aussehen zu lassen, stellen sie gerne Bänke auf und haben einen schönen Aussichtspunkt geschaffen...

3. Der demografische Wandel war genau das, worauf ich anspielen wollte.
Auf in den PWV und dann ab in den Vorstand, dann gehört der Pfälzerwald uns!


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Auf in den PWV und dann ab in den Vorstand, dann gehört der Pfälzerwald uns!


Das "Entern" einer Ortsgruppe war schon in früheren Überlegungen eine Option. Welche?


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Welche?


Die mit den hübschesten Mädels.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die mit den hübschesten Mädels.


Da fällt dann Lautern eindeutig raus...


----------



## Optimizer (28. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die mit den hübschesten Mädels.


Ist dein Harem immer noch nicht voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. April 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die mit den hübschesten Mädels.


Die kommen dann doch von allein!  
Ich denke man sollte sich auf einen schon fast toten Orstverein konzentrieren.


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

> Das "Entern" einer Ortsgruppe war schon in früheren Überlegungen eine Option. Welche?



Die Idee finde ich super, ich bin dabei!  

Ich hab sie mal alle aufgelistet:

Ortsgruppen:

Altdorf-Böbingen	
Battweiler		
Bedesbach	
Edenkoben	
Esthal	
Frankenthal	
Frankfurt	
Frankweiler	
Gaugrehweiler	
Germersheim	
Gimmeldingen	
Gleisweiler	
Gommersheim	
Grossfischlingen	
Grünstadt	
Hagenbach	
Hainfeld	
Hambach	
Hassloch	
Hauenstein	
Herxheim	
Hornbach	
Iggelbach	
St. Ingbert	
Kaiserslautern	
Kirchheimbolanden	
Kirkel	
Krottelbach	
Lambrecht	
Ludwigshafen-Mannheim	
Maikammer	
Martinshöhe	
Merzalben	
Mutterstadt	
Neidenfels	
Neupotz	
Neustadt	
Niedersimten	
Olsbrücken	
Otterbach	
Otterberg	
Petersbächel-Gebüg	
Pirmasens 05	
Ramsen	
Rheinzabern	
Rodalben
Schaidt	
Schifferstadt	
Siebeldingen/Birkweiler	
Sondernheim	
Steinbach	
Theisbergstegen	
Wachenheim	
Weidenthal-Frankenstein	
Weyher	
Worms	
Zweibrücken

Können ja abstimmen.


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> ...
> Können ja abstimmen.



Bloß nicht!


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> ...Ich hab sie mal alle aufgelistet:...


Für eine Einschätzung brauchen wir aber noch die Mitgliederzahlen und die Frauenquote < 30 Jahre.


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

Ich versuch grade die Mitgliederzahlen raus zu finden aber auf den Homepages der einzelnen Ortsgruppen finde ich keine Infos dazu...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

Genau, Kelme...
...bevor der Fred hier auch noch zum offiziellen Spam-fred gemacht wird


----------



## Löwe (28. April 2008)

Man könnte ja einen eigenständigen Thread zu der Abstimmung erstellen. Kann man nicht irgendwie eine Umfrage in einen Thread reinbauen?


----------



## Quente (28. April 2008)

Doch


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2008)

Ständer" data-source="post: 4713736"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Steve Ständer schrieb:


> Auf der Hohen List wurde mir sogar von Wanderern mitgeteilt, welche Trails gut befahrbar sind...


Haben wir am Slevogtfelsen dieses WE auch erlebt 

Ständer" data-source="post: 4713736"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Steve Ständer schrieb:


> Allerdings mach ich mir Kummer um den Zustand der Wege. Was der Forst da an Holz aus dem Wald holt und wie danach die Wege und unter anderem sogar auch die Trails aussehen, sieht nicht gut aus...


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! Am Rehberg haben sie 2 Trailstücke ziemlich übel masakriert und momentan in einem Zustand belassen, dass man zu Fuß kaum durch kommt  Aber so lange die Biker den Wald noch mehr zerstören ist ja alles im grünen Bereich 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> An schwierigen Passagen hat man oft Publikum und wird manchmal sogar angefeuert...


Da sieht man doch, wie hoch im Prinzip unser Sport angesehen ist  ...wenn man mal die notorischen Stänkerer ausnimmt.



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Lichtungen entstehen, weil da alles abgeerntet wird;
> um das ganze nicht ganz so wild aussehen zu lassen, stellen sie gerne Bänke auf und haben einen schönen Aussichtspunkt geschaffen...


Wenn die das in den nächsten Jahren so weiter betreiben, müssen wir uns Gedanken machen, in einem neuen Feld aktiv zu werden - nämlich (im Optimalfall zusammen mit den Wanderern) für die Erhaltung der Waldökosysteme und eine nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft zu demonstrieren. Habe in den vergangenen beiden Jahren 2 sehr gut zu dem Thema passende Vorträge gehalten, bin also noch ein bisschen drin in der Materie 


Thema PWV: Also Edenkoben, Frankweiler, Gimmeldingen, Gleisweiler, Herxheim (sofern es das bei Landau ist?), Maikammer, Neustadt, Siebeldingen/Birkweiler und Weyher lägen grob in meinem Einzugsgebiet. Da sollte doch eine übernahmefähige Gruppe dabei sein


----------



## kudlwackerl (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Das Thema PWV vs Mountainbiker ist zu ernst um nur Spässe darüber zu machen. Ich selbst fahre Bike *und* wandere, je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter. 

Habe natürlich schon selbst schlechte Erfahrungen mit aggressiven und Stöcke schwingenden Rentnern gemacht. Oder mit Wanderfreunden welche nach 3 (?) Schorle nicht mehr in der Lage waren gerade den Weg entlang zu gehen. Gar nicht davon zu sprechen wenn mir ein *DerTutNix* an die Waden will und Frauchen nicht versteht dass im Naturpark Pfälzerwald generell Leinenpflicht ist.

Andererseits Habe ich am Sonntag erlebt, wie ein geschätzte 45 Jahre alter Mountainbiker auf der Abfahrt vom Lambertskreuz auf Forstweg Richtung Kurpfalzpark mit rund 40 km/h laut schreiend durch eine Wanderergruppe mit kleinen Kindern gepflügt ist. Der wollte wohl nicht auf seine Speed verzichten?

Ich hatte in dem Moment richtig Lust dem Kerl eins auf die Fr_sse_ zu geben. Ihr könnte euch vorstellen dass ich dann beim langsamen bergaufüberholen nicht gerade freundlich gegrüsst wurde.

Was ich damit sagen will: Jeder muss für sich selbst den besten Weg finden den Anderen zu respektieren und gemeinsam den Wald zur Erholung zu nutzen. Pauschalisierungen und gegenseitige Pauschalkritik bringen uns nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2008)

kudlwackerl schrieb:


> ...und Frauchen nicht versteht dass im Naturpark Pfälzerwald generell Leinenpflicht ist.....


Mit Verlaub. Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Wir hatten heute einen sehr entspannten Tag auf den Trails, aber wenn mir gestern der Bezirksmarkierungswart des PWV erzählt, dass ein Biker am 01. Mai - ein "Schorle-Risiko-Tag" - mit Dampf durch die Sitzgruppen und Bänke an Lambertskreuz pflügt, dann kann ich eine massive Halsschwellung durchaus verstehen.


----------



## Löwe (4. Mai 2008)

> Gar nicht davon zu sprechen wenn mir ein DerTutNix an die Waden will und Frauchen nicht versteht dass im Naturpark Pfälzerwald generell Leinenpflicht ist.


Also ich habe selber ein Hund und lasse ihn im Pfälzer Wald immer frei rumlaufen... 
Aber ich denke nicht, dass sich das Problem auf Hunde bezieht.



> Was ich damit sagen will: Jeder muss für sich selbst den besten Weg finden den Anderen zu respektieren und gemeinsam den Wald zur Erholung zu nutzen. Pauschalisierungen und gegenseitige Pauschalkritik bringen uns nicht weiter.



Es ist doch wie mit allem anderen auch. Man kann schlicht und ergreifen nicht alle Wanderer verfluchen, wenn mal einer negativ auffällt. 
Die Wanderer dürfen aber auch genauso wenig über alle Mountainbiker fluchen, wenn mal einer negativ auffällt. Und das sollte man von allen Wald - Nutzern einfach erwarten können!!!

Wenn mich ein Wanderer anmeckert, dann denke ich nicht ihr scheiß Wanderer, sondern ich denke, du scheiß Wanderer und beziehe es auf diese eine Person. Und wenn das alle genauso machen würden, dann gäbe es diesen Thread nicht! Es machen nur leider nicht alle so.

Gruß, Löwe


----------



## Vorderpälzer (4. Mai 2008)

Böse Biker  
Böse Wanderer  
Böse Reiter  
Böse Hunde  
Böse N.. Walker  
Alle sind böse   

Am Besten den Wald zuschließen und den Schlüssel wegwerfen.
Und diesen Thread gleich mit


----------



## Houschter (4. Mai 2008)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Böse Biker
> Böse Wanderer
> Böse Reiter
> Böse Hunde
> ...



Bist du Forstarbeiter???


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> Also ich habe selber ein Hund und lasse ihn im Pfälzer Wald immer frei rumlaufen...
> Aber ich denke nicht, dass sich das Problem auf Hunde bezieht.


So lange man den Hund trotzdem unter Kontrolle hat, mag das ja auch ok sein. Aber sehr viele Hundebesitzer sind da leider gefährlich unfähig, gerade in jüngster Vergangenheit mehrfach erlebt. Genau da liegt auch das Problem, der Hund kann ja logischerweise nicht von selbst wissen, "was sich gehört". Deshalb bin ich auch generell kein Freund von Hundehaltung (in erster Linie aber in Städten), weil man dazu eigentlich verpflichtend eine Art "Führerschein" machen müssen sollte. Wenn ich z. B. mitten auf einem Waldweg in eine Tretmine fahre, hat das meiner Auffassung nach nichts mehr mit der duldbaren Freiheit eines Tieres im Wald zu tun...




Löwe schrieb:


> Es ist doch wie mit allem anderen auch. Man kann schlicht und ergreifen nicht alle Wanderer verfluchen, wenn mal einer negativ auffällt.
> Die Wanderer dürfen aber auch genauso wenig über alle Mountainbiker fluchen, wenn mal einer negativ auffällt. Und das sollte man von allen Wald - Nutzern einfach erwarten können!!!


Schubladendenken ist aber viel einfacher und auch für jeden Kleingeist problemlos umzusetzen


----------



## Bike-Mac (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habe kürzlich einen Leserbrief an die Rheinpfalz geschrieben, der leider nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Anlaß war ein weiterer Kommentar von (ros) zum Thema Mountainbike, im Zusammenhang mit dem Verbot der Trans-Germany.
Ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, daß sämtliche Berichte von (ros) geschrieben werden und meistens noch ein farblich unterlegter Kommentar folgt?
Ich habe der Rheinpfalz mitgeteilt, daß ich diese einseitige Berichterstattung nicht gut finde und daß (ros) mit dieser Art der Berichterstattung Stimmung zu machen versucht - und Öl ins Feuer schüttet...
Mal sehen ob meine Kritik etwas bewirkt .. Die Konsequenzen habe ich  noch nicht ausgesprochen, versuche es erst mal auf dem Weg der Einsicht - falls das nicht wirkt, so werde ich mein Rheinpfalz Abo kündigen -sehe nicht ein, daß jemand, der mein Hobby torpediert mit meinem Geld bezahlt wird...

Gruß

Mac


----------



## Kelme (16. Mai 2008)

Den Redakteur (ros) haben einige hier aus dem Forum schon damals beim "Hambacher-Disput" kennlernen dürfen. Namen tun nichts zur Sache. Mein Eindruck: Artikel zum Thema und immer wiederholt kommen dann in eine Zeitung, wenn 
a) die Zielgruppe, die betroffen ist, eine wesentliche Klientel der Zeitung darstellt. Da haben die rüstigen Wanderer gegenüber den "Randale-Bikern" und schwarzen Schafen deutlich die Übermacht.
b) eine "Verbindung" zwischen Träger des Interesses und der Zeitung besteht. Das spielt sich ggfs. auf der Ebene von Einzelpersonen ab, die an exponierter Stelle eine wichtige Position besetzen. Ob das die breite Meinung eines Vereins widerspiegelt, ist eine ganz andere Frage.
c) man der Meinung ist, dass sich Konflikt und Bedrohung besser verkauft als die Dokumentation des Normalzustandes.

Eine Chance liegt aus meiner Sicht in lokalen Aktionen, die konkrete Problemstellungen angehen und beheben. Da habe ich Ansprechpartner vor Ort, kann mir den Punkt für eine Trailpflege z. Bsp. direkt anschauen und kenne meine Ansprechpartner vom Waldbesitzer über den Förster bis zum PWV von Angesicht zu Angesicht. Dann kann auch gerne als DIMB-Mitglied agieren, und/oder meine lokale Bikegruppe vertreten. Was ich nicht machen werde: die Presse einladen. Das hatten wir 2006 nach dem Marathon in Lambrecht und die Show gebe ich mir nicht ein zweites Mal.  Noch nicht mal unter der Überschrift "Tue Gutes und rede darüber!".


----------



## Optimizer (16. Mai 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Kelme.
Gerade die Rheinpfalz scheint nur darauf erpicht zu sein, Stimmung zu machen und so für steigende Verkaufzahlen zu sorgen. Ob der damit entstehende Konflikt zwischen den Interessengruppen überhaupt Sinn macht, weil eigentlich das Gegenteil lokal (so wie Kelme das beschreibt) praktiziert wird, ist dabei egal.
Deshalb halte ich auch nichts von Leserbriefen in dieser Hinsicht, schon garnicht an die Rheinpfalz... dann lieber diese aufgebrachte Energie lokal umsetzen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Mai 2008)

In etwa 3 Wochen beginnt die Sommerflaute bei den Lokalzeitungen. D.h. wenn jetzt aktiv reagiert wird, gibt es Gesprächsstoff; die Flaute wird mit Leben gefüllt. Wie mir von einem Insider gesagt wurde legen sich Journalisten manche Berichte auf "Halde" um sie in der Sommerpause heraus zu ziehen und wieder zu beleben. O-Ton Wir müssen unserem Chef ja was vorlegen. Also biken-freundlich zu den Wanderern- und unsere "schwarzen Schafe" direkt vor Ort ansprechen.  Auf ein sonniges Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vriesi (17. Mai 2008)

Regt Euch doch bitte nicht über ein Blatt wie die "Rheinpfalz" auf.
Nachdem die neulich ausführlichst über die Geburtstagsfeier eines Lauterer Zuhälters berichtet hat, ist die allerspätestens seitdem eh nur noch als Notklopapier zu betrachten.
Die allermeisten Schreiber sind nur Dilletanten, egal ob Sport, Kultur oder Regionales. Der Größte ist der profilneurotische Chefredakteur, der nach diesem Fauxpas noch nicht mal seinen Sessel räumen musste.
Wahrscheinlich kriegt er vom PWV immer Freibier.
Ein Provinzblatt ohne Konkurrenz, leider.

"Sehr geehrte Redaktion, ich sitze gerade auf dem Klo mit Ihrem Blatt vor mir und gleich unter mir!"


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> In etwa 3 Wochen beginnt die Sommerflaute bei den Lokalzeitungen. D.h.





Vriesi schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrte Redaktion, ich sitze gerade auf dem Klo mit Ihrem Blatt vor mir und gleich unter mir!"



Aber wenn er schlau ist, liest er diesen Fr ed und findet das toll


----------



## CoAXx (2. Juni 2008)

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass hier im ganzen Thread (?habe nicht alles gelesen, gebe ich zu) kein Wort darüber verloren wird, welch großartiges Streckennetz mit den vorhanden 5 Strecken im MPPW bereits besteht.

Leute Leute, ich komme aus dem Taunus und war heute in Lambrecht und bin ein östlichen Teil der Route 5 der PW Mountain Bike Strecke gefahren. Ich bin begeistert, was dort geschaffen wurde. EInen enormen Pfad Anteil und teilweise schwierige Passagen, zumindest für den Touren-Normalo.

Natürlich brauchen Freerider/Enduristen einen eigenen Spielplatz, ebenso werden Locals nicht immer auf den 5 Strecken unterwegs sein, weil sie ja schon allein vom Wohnort abhängig sind und nicht mit dem PKW anreisen. Aber die Leistung, die hinter den 5 Strecken steckt sollte wenigstens erwähnt sein, finde ich!


----------



## Steve Ständer (3. Juni 2008)

Das Forum hier spiegelt meiner Meinung nach vielleicht maximal 2-3% der Mountainbiker im Pfälzer Wald wider... davon waren bestimmt an die 80% noch nie auf ner MTB-Park-Strecke unterwegs. Dann konzentriert sich der größte Teil bis auf einige Ausnahme eh auf den Haardtrand.
Daraus ergibt sich, dass man hier wohl nicht soviele aussagekräftige Kommentare zum MTB-Park findet.
Einige Locals (wie z.B. Opti oder Kelme(?)) wissen Abschnitte der MTB-Park-Strecken zu schätzen und bauen diese auch gerne in ihre Touren ein.
Ich finde den MTB-Park insgesamt als lobenswert, allerdings mit leichtem Beigeschmack. Stärkt er doch einen Biketourismus in den touristisch ärmeren Regionen, wo die MTB'ler mittlerweile akzeptiert und als Kunden sogar geschätzt werden (hier in Hinterweidenthal freut sich das eine oder andere Ferienzimmer sehr gern über Biker, da diese meist länger als Wanderer bleiben). Allerdings besteht auch die Gefahr, auf ausschließlich die MTB-Strecken verwiesen zu werden, was ich aber bisher nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## THBiker (3. Juni 2008)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum glauben, dass hier im ganzen Thread (?habe nicht alles gelesen, gebe ich zu) kein Wort darüber verloren wird, welch großartiges Streckennetz mit den vorhanden 5 Strecken im MPPW bereits besteht.
> 
> Leute Leute, ich komme aus dem Taunus und war heute in Lambrecht und bin ein östlichen Teil der Route 5 der PW Mountain Bike Strecke gefahren. Ich bin begeistert, was dort geschaffen wurde. EInen enormen Pfad Anteil und teilweise schwierige Passagen, zumindest für den Touren-Normalo.
> 
> Natürlich brauchen Freerider/Enduristen einen eigenen Spielplatz, ebenso werden Locals nicht immer auf den 5 Strecken unterwegs sein, weil sie ja schon allein vom Wohnort abhängig sind und nicht mit dem PKW anreisen. Aber die Leistung, die hinter den 5 Strecken steckt sollte wenigstens erwähnt sein, finde ich!



diese 5 Strecken sind halt für Leute wie dich (Achtung, nicht negativ gemeint und kein persönlicher Angríff  )....soll heißen, für Bike Touristen die mal in den PW kommen und entspannt schöne Touren fahren wollen.

Für die Locals gibt´s auf jeden Fall interessantere Trails. Ich denke nicht dass viele ambitionierte Locals diese Strecken gezielt nutzen werden 

Wozu man sowas dann erwähnen sollte.......für uns(bzw. für mich!!!) hat es keine Verbesserung der Situation gebracht, im Gegenteil, es heißt dann eher " Es gibt doch eextra einen MTB-Park, geht dort hin biken"  

Würde man die lokalen Biker nur halb so viel unterstützen wie die Touris, würde sicherlich mehr im PW los sein  

Welche Leistung hinter den 5 Strecken steckt vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, die Wege waren aber sicherlich schon vor dem Mountainbikepark da und wurden nicht neu geschaffen, d.h. das Hauptproblem dürfte die Bürokratie gewesen sein.


aber schön, dass´s dir gefallen hat, vielleicht trifft man sich auch mal abseits des MTB-Parks


----------



## CoAXx (3. Juni 2008)

Da habe ich wohl eine besonders lobenswerte Strecke (Lambrecht - Elmstein - Lambrecht) erwischt, denn ausser Gipfeln,Aussichtspunkten und *extrem* langen Ab- und Auffahrten hat nix gehfehlt!


Kann ich nachvollziehen, was ihr schreibt. Wenn ichs hier im Taunus anschau, dann ist es genauso. Es gibt ausgeschilderte Wanderwege, ohne dass dort viel Wanderer unterwegs seien - sprich man kann sie genauso zum Biken nutzen.

Wenn man aber in der Heimat fährt, merkt man, dass man dem eigenen Kopf nachfährt und sich nicht an Schilder hält. Meist hat man ein Ziel und verfolgt den direkteren Weg. 

Und wenn dann "die offizielle Route" nochmal 150HM runter geht um die gleich wieder hochzufahren, das läßt man dann meist sein, auch wenn es  ein guter Trailabschnitt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Würde man die lokalen Biker nur halb so viel unterstützen wie die Touris, würde sicherlich mehr im PW los sein


Und ich kann mir vorstellen das das bessere Werbung ist als einen ehemaligen Profi für die Hergabe seines Names zu bezahlen... [Provokation Ende]

Ich für meinen Teil habe gelernt das die Leute um Kaiserslautern um einiges entspannter sind. Hier mosert keiner über irgendwelche Kicker oder Double. Der Jäger schaut auch nur mal interessiert zu wenn er vorbei fährt. Das mag aber auch daran liegen das hier der PWV nicht so stark vertreten ist.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt alle Hoffnungen auf ein Trainingsgelände für uns am Hardtrand aufgegeben... Für euch Tourenfahrer (in spätestens 10 Jahren gehöre ich da ja auch wieder dazu... ) drücke ich jedoch beide Daumen das ihr eure Rechte behaltet.


----------



## THBiker (3. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt alle Hoffnungen auf ein Trainingsgelände für uns am Hardtrand aufgegeben...



seh ich genau so!  ...nur am Haardtrand


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juni 2008)

Na es gibt ja mittlerweile auch schon einige Kicker und sogar mehr am Haardtrand...
Die Toleranz der Forstleute und das Zusammenleben mit den Wanderern hat sich auch gebessert in den letzten Jahren.
Immer mehr Leute feuern einen an beim Uphill, oder schauen bergab an schwierigen Stellen staunend zu.

Wenn das alles so bleibt wie es jetzt ist, kann sich kein Biker beschweren.
Sollte sich was ändern, werde ich trotzdem weiter biken (legal, illegal - schei§egal)

...und die Strecke Nr. 5 soll wohl den höchsten Trailanteil haben, trotzdem gibt's besseres und der Haardtrand ist halt näher...
(aber das Thema wurde schon viel zu oft und lange diskutiert)

@Nico:
Warum verkaufst du dein Bike, oder hast du schon ein neues?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juni 2008)

@Zimbo: Nein... habe noch kein Neues und ein Neues wird wohl auch noch auf sich warten lassen. Entweder ist es nicht bezahlbar (V10), nicht zu bekommen (Giant Glory DH) oder die Firma ist sowas von larmar$chig das man einfach kein Rad dort kaufen will (Sunn Radical). Ich bin halt jemand sehr spezielles... 

Zurück zum Thema Wald: Ich habe halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Kicker die selbst niemanden behindern (d.h. auch wenn gerade jemand anfährt, spring, landet oder ausläuft wird kein Wanderer behindert oder gefährdet) innerhalbt von 5 Tagen wieder kaputt getreten werden. Sorry,... aber wenn ich an Kicker und Haardtrand denke bekomme ich übelst einen Hals. Aber das letzte Jahr werde ich auch noch irgendwie rumbekommen und dann kehre ich dem Haardtrand mit seinen Pfälzer Hilfssheriffs den Rücken...


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und die Strecke Nr. 5 soll wohl den höchsten Trailanteil haben,


Aus meiner Sicht ist ein hoher Trailanteil nicht unbedingt maßgebend für eine schöne Tour.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juni 2008)

Ich geb ja zu, dass ich bergauf auch manchmal auf Forstwege zurückgreife,
aber bergab auf Forstwegen fahren heißt für mich Höhenmeter zu verschenken...
Und auf breiten Wegen durch den Wald fahren hat für mich persönlich nix mit Biken zu tun,
da reicht auch ein Trekkingrad.
Natürlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, was er mit seinem MTB macht,
es muss nur Spaß machen und andere nicht gefährden.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juni 2008)

Und ich habe immer gedacht es geht nur darum der Schnellste zu sein?!


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und ich habe immer gedacht es geht nur darum der Schnellste zu sein?!



Das und wer das breiteste Grinsen hat.  

Kaffee und Kuchen für mich.


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juni 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und ich habe immer gedacht es geht nur darum der Schnellste zu sein?!



und km zu sammeln


----------



## Zelle (5. Juni 2008)

Und ich dachte um öffentlich Frauenkleidung wie Leggins tragen zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ich trage gern öffentlich Frauenkleidung wie Leggins



war das ein outing?


----------



## MatschMeister (11. Juni 2008)

an alle einheimischen pfälzerwald biker und solche die sich sonst angesprochen fühlen.  Wir planen unter Umständen ein mittelgroßes Bike WE im Pälzer Wald, ca 20-30mann. wenn wir so mit max 7mann/frau grüppchen die trails unter die stollen nehmen und wie es sich gehört alle normale umgangsformen mit Wanderern pflegen sollten wir ja eig keine Probleme haben, 
gebt mal laut wie ihr das seht


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> ... wenn wir so mit max 7mann/frau grüppchen die trails unter die stollen nehmen und wie es sich gehört alle normale umgangsformen mit Wanderern pflegen sollten wir ja eig keine Probleme haben,
> gebt mal laut wie ihr das seht


Genau so sehe ich das.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. Juni 2008)

Jup... außerdem ist der Wald für alle da!


----------



## Houschter (31. Juli 2008)

> Genau so sehe ich das.


Hab gerade den Beitrag zu SIS im SWR gesehen 

Verkrüppelte Wanderer, verscheuchte Rehe und kaputte Wege.....immer die gleiche alte Leier 

Aber Kelme und Co haben gut gekonntert

Eigentlich schade, dass SIS nur der Aufhänger war, die ewige "Problematik" zu behandeln.
Über das eigentliche Event wurde fast nix berichtet.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2008)

Kann man den Beitrag irgendwo im Netz anschauen?


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2008)

Das ist es.


----------



## Haardtattack (18. August 2008)

Oh je

Zu dem Film gäbe es so viel zu sagen, aber ich lass es lieber


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2008)

Danke für den Link...

Allerdings erzeugt der Beitrag bei mir nur wieder Kopfschütteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. August 2008)

@Kelme,
bisch du der Herr H D , wenn ja dann 

PS: Wanderer sind eine aussterbende Rasse, der Forst wird sich neuen
Aufgaben stellen müssen, und das ist gut so 

alla, weiter so


----------



## MatschMeister (18. August 2008)

unglaublich sowas.  die uralten vorurteile  und stimmungsmachereien.  


MatschMeister

der in der pfalz noch nie mit wanderern probleme hatte


----------



## Haardtattack (18. August 2008)

Ich glaube, ich schreibe doch was:
1. Ich war in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich in meiner viel bewanderten Heimatzone (Weinbiet) unterwegs - ich hatte nur angenehme und freundliche Kontakte mit Wanderern. Der böse Mann, der im Film zu Wort kommt, treibt sich auch meistens schimpfend bei uns herum - ihm weicht man am besten weiträumig aus.
2. Die Jäger haben bei uns am Haardtrand immer noch keine adäquate Antwort auf die Wildschweinplage gefunden - wenn man mit ein paar Fahrrädern nachts im Wald die Wildschweine für lange Zeit verscheuchen kann, so bin ich gerne dabei.
3. Der Herr Kelme hat sich wohltuend sachlich geäußert - das war der beste Teil des Berichtes! Respekt!


----------



## Kelme (18. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Kelme,
> bisch du der Herr H D , wenn ja dann
> ...


So ist es.


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2008)




----------



## zena (18. August 2008)

mir kommt es vor als ob Medien ausschließlich Sensationsjournalismus betreiben. Welcher Zuschauer bleibt ansonsten vor der Glotze wenn nicht ein "Schuldiger für die Naturzerstörung" verantwortlich gemacht wird. So werden die Zuschauer manipuliertHauptsache Vorurteile wiederangeheizt und die armen Wanderer in die Opferrolle gesteckt.
Wegen "Schlaflos im Sattel" gibts kein Hirschgulasch?heißt es die Rehe rennen noch Tage lang kreuz und quer oder schmeckt das Fleisch dann sauer? so`n Blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mir kommt es vor als ob Medien ausschließlich Sensationsjournalismus betreiben. Welcher Zuschauer bleibt ansonsten vor der Glotze wenn nicht ein "Schuldiger für die Naturzerstörung" verantwortlich gemacht wird. So werden die Zuschauer manipuliertHauptsache Vorurteile wiederangeheizt und die armen Wanderer in die Opferrolle gesteckt.
> Wegen "Schlaflos im Sattel" gibts kein Hirschgulasch?heißt es die Rehe rennen noch Tage lang kreuz und quer oder schmeckt das Fleisch dann sauer? so`n Blödsinn



Wird wohl auch ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor sein, wenn das Jagdgut zum anderen Jagdpächter rüber rennt und er nix davon abbekommt.
Anscheinend verdienen die Jäger nicht schlecht hierbei. 

Etwas zum Nachdenken:
http://www.abschaffung-der-jagd.de/informationen/index.html


----------



## quax_bruch (18. August 2008)

ich weiß doch, warum ich nur für's Radio GEZ zahle ... erschreckend der Bericht !! War das sicher nicht RTL II ????

Hatte am WE meine ersten negativen Erfahrungen mir Wanderen seit langem. Bin normalerweise immer im Bereich NW und DÜW unterwegs, aber diesmal in SÜW. Bin doch tatsächlich 3mal (!) von so frühverrentneten Ober-Sturm/Wald-bandführern mit einem herzlichen "DAS IST VERBOTEN" begrüßt worden. So oft habe ich das in den ganzen 2.5 Jahren, seit dem ich hier lebe, noch nicht gehört. Normalerweise fragen die älteren Wanderer immer nur, warum man den keine Klingel hat. Einfach süß!

Na ja, irgendwann sterben die Knickebundhosen ja auch aus ...


----------



## iTom (18. August 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> ich weiß doch, warum ich nur für's Radio GEZ zahle ... erschreckend der Bericht !! War das sicher nicht RTL II ????
> 
> Hatte am WE meine ersten negativen Erfahrungen mir Wanderen seit langem. Bin normalerweise immer im Bereich NW und DÜW unterwegs, aber diesmal in SÜW. Bin doch tatsächlich 3mal (!) von so frühverrentneten Ober-Sturm/Wald-bandführern mit einem herzlichen "DAS IST VERBOTEN" begrüßt worden. So oft habe ich das in den ganzen 2.5 Jahren, seit dem ich hier lebe, noch nicht gehört. Normlerweise fragen sie immer nur, warum man den keine Klingel hat. Einfach süß!



Ich hatte letztens auch ne verbale Auseinandersetzung. Ich habe dann einfach mal gegengefragt, ob er überhaupt weiss was im Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) geschrieben steht. Einfach mal Unsicherheit erzeugen, dann wird dieses untolerante Fußvolk meistens etwas leiser


----------



## Quente (18. August 2008)

Kein Problem mit Rotsocken.
Eine hochwertige Fotokamera wirkt Wunder.
Ein guter serbischer Freund hat mir seine ausgeliehen.





Wenn ich frage "Darf ich ein Bild von Euch machen?" laufen alle gleich schreiend davon.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mir kommt es vor als ob Medien ausschließlich Sensationsjournalismus betreiben.


War das jemals anders?? So ist es und wird es immer sein...


----------



## Optimizer (19. August 2008)

Man sollte dem SWR und sonstigen sensationslüsternen Medienvertreter (Bildpfalz o.ä.) einfach in Zukunft das Interview verweigern...
Übrigens fand ich Kelme's Forderung nach Legalisierung der Trails absolut richtig und angebracht!


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2008)

Ich darf an dieser Stelle mal die Textpassage von Phaty aus dem "DankechÃ¶n" zum SiS zitieren:



			
				Phaty schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an die Rheinpfalz fÃ¼rs ZuhÃ¶ren beim Mitschreiben und schÃ¶nen GruÃ an den SWR-Redaktion LÃ¤ndersache fÃ¼r den klÃ¤glich gescheiterten Versuch, uns ins Knie zu ****en! Die Anfrage: âHallo Herr KrÃ¤mer, wir wÃ¼rden gerne einen Vorbericht Ã¼ber SiS filmen!â [rumflÃ¶t] hieÃ Ã¼bersetzt: âHallo Herr KrÃ¤mer, wir wollen unbedingt wie SAT1 werden und versuchen, SiS in Zusammenhang mit einem drei Jahre alten ZusammenstoÃ eines Wanderers mit einem Mountainbiker zu bringen, der in einer anderen Stadt passierte und weil das ein bisschen dÃ¼nn ist, holen wir uns noch ein Interview mit dem Landesjagdverband ein, weil neun Stunden und sieben Minuten lang ANARCHIE im Wald wird SÃ¤ue und Hirsche dazu verleiten, aus Verzweiflung 17 Quadratkilometer Rinde von den BÃ¤umen zu nagen!â RUFT DIE UNO!!!
> Hier gibt es etwas Nachhilfe und ach ja - der Reporterin, die Ihr von Mannheim nach Weidenthal geschickt habt, um einen 15-Sekunden-Teaser fÃ¼rs Radio zu produzieren, solltet Ihr jeden Morgen einen Zettel ans Lenkrad kleben, auf dem steht: âAufnahmegerÃ¤t mitnehmen!â - weil zweimal die Strecke fahren reiÃt die Umweltbilanz ganz schÃ¶n in den Keller! Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal gibt es eine mp3 mit der Stellungnahmen - das ist so ein modernes Ding aus dem Computer, da muss man nicht mehr ins Auto steigen, um den halben Tag zu verblasen!
> WÃ¤re auch mal ein schÃ¶ner Bericht: âWo gehen unsere FernsehgebÃ¼hren hin?â Da kÃ¶nnte ich eine Menge dazu sagen. Danke fÃ¼r diese Erfahrung!
> Stoppt das ZÃ¼ndeln zwischen den Interessengruppen - Respekt fÃ¼reinander statt Quote durch Wildschweinjournalismus!



Die Meinung "wir geben denen einfach keine Interviews bzw. arbeiten mit denen nicht zusammen" kann ich ein StÃ¼ck weit nachvollziehen. Die Bilder der anderen Mitwirkenden waren bis auf den Menschen aus dem Ministerium zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen in Weidenthal (SÃ¼dwestpfalz ) schon im Kasten. Inklusive der rennenden Hirschrudel aus dem Wildpark. Ich fÃ¼rchte halt, dass das Ergebnis noch schlimmer werden kÃ¶nnte, wenn wir das Visier runter klappen. Wobei in dem Beitrag z. Bsp. eine Antworten auf eine gestellte Frage im Interview im Filmbeitrag auf einmal einer anderen Frage zugeordnet ist. Sehr verwunderlich.

Legale Trailbefahrung schÃ¶n und gut, aber meine zweite Forderung "macht eine legale Freeridestrecke an der Haardt" fiel auch der Schere zum Opfer .


----------



## michar (19. August 2008)

irgendwie alles krotesk...wenn ich seh was die forstarbeiten allein im weinbiet angerichtet haben...und immer noch tun wegen irgendwelchen baustellen mittem im wald...aber dann die biker die bremsend den hang runter fahren...Soviel schaden koennt ich selbst dauerbremsend niemals anrichten....


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2008)

Interessant, dass dem Herrn vom Landesjagdverband die Jagdausübung so sehr am Herzen lag und weniger das Wohlergehen des Rotwilds. So richtig begründen konnte er offensichtlich nicht, warum der Wildbestand durch Radfahrer bedroht ist.

Vor einigen Jahren gab es hier im unteren Remstal eine Podiumsdiskussion u.a. auch mit Vertretern vom Forstamt und Jagdverband. Es wurde auch über das Bedrohungspotential von "schrill bunt gekleideten" Sportlern im allgemeinen diskutiert, bis ein ebenfalls anwesender Wildbiologe darauf hinwies, dass Rotwild im wesentlichen Grün - Weiß erkennt, ansonsten nur Bewegungen...

Es scheint, nach dem Filmbeitrag, doch auch im wesentlichen ein Generationenkonflikt zu sein, die Wanderer sind in der Mehrheit über 50, die Mountainbiker sicherlich eher darunter.  Dass es dazwischen ständig zu Besitzstandskämpfen kommt, erleben wir doch fast täglich. In dem speziellen Fall muß nun eben das Mountainbiken als Stammtischargument herhalten, an anderer Stelle sind es die Wildwasserpaddler oder die Paraglider, die Kletterer oder oder...

Früher war eben alles besser, wer in die Natur ging, schnürte die Stiefel, hatte ein flottes Liedchen oder ein romantisches Gedicht auf den Lippen und wer sonst noch im Wald war, war entweder beruflich dort, oder auf der Flucht.

Es ist bewundernswert, sich der Diskussion zu stellen und wahrscheinlich auch der einzige Weg, Verbesserungen zu erzielen, aber es wird eher ein sehr langer steiniger Weg werden. Zumindest solange die Mountainbiker keine ähnliche Lobbygruppe wie etwa den DAV hinter sich haben.

Meine Meinung,

Jörg


----------



## mtb_nico (19. August 2008)

Super Beitrag Jörg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (19. August 2008)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Früher war eben alles besser, wer in die Natur ging, schnürte die Stiefel, hatte ein flottes Liedchen oder ein romantisches Gedicht auf den Lippen und wer sonst noch im Wald war, war entweder beruflich dort, oder auf der Flucht.




...oder wir müssen warten bis diese Generation alt genug ist um im Altersheim ihr Unwesen zu treiben.  Lang wirds nimmer dauern


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2008)

Athabaske schrieb:


> .... Zumindest solange die Mountainbiker keine ähnliche Lobbygruppe wie etwa den DAV hinter sich haben...



Haben wir den nicht. 
Wenn ich die diejährigen Panorama (DAV Mitgliederzeitung) anschaue, die sind voll mit Reisebrichten und Tourenvorschläge für MTB.
Gibt es nicht sogar eine MTB Guide Ausbildung beim DAV?
Der Münchner DAV hat auch eine sehr große und aktive MTB-Abteilung. 
...


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Haben wir den nicht...


...ich denke, der DAV "nutzt" v.a. die Popularität von MTBfahren um sein Angebotsspektrum zu erweitern. Die sorgfältige Jugendarbeit beim Klettern hat immerhin bewirkt, dass der DAV einer der wenigen Vereine ist, der noch am wachsen ist und sich nicht altersbedingt "gesundschrumpft". So hat hier vor Ort glücklicherweise (?) die Ortsgruppe des Schwäbischen-Alb-Vereins dichtgemacht. 

Allerdings kann ich momentan noch nicht erkennen, dass der DAV ähnliche Anstrengungen unternimmt wie bei den vielen Kletter-IGs beim Thema Felssperrungen. Aber falls da ein Umdenken einsetzen sollte, wird sich sicherlich auch mehr bewegen. Vielleicht sollten sich mal DIMB und DAV zusammensetzen? 

Jörg


----------



## Vorderpälzer (19. August 2008)




----------



## Quente (19. August 2008)

Lösungsvorschlag:
Ab 50 Lebensjahren darf man an Tagen mit (a ) in den Wald,
unter 50 Lebensjahren an Tagen mit (b).


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Lösungsvorschlag:
> Ab 50 Lebensjahren darf man an Tagen mit (a ) in den Wald,
> unter 50 Lebensjahren an Tagen mit (b).



Zustimmung 
Wochentage auf Japanisch

getsuyoubi 
kayoubi
suiyoubi
mokuyoubi
kinyoubi
doyoubi
nichiyoubi
Heut dürfen beide in Wald, regnet eh.


----------



## dietrichw (19. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns darauf freuen sollten, dass der PWV nach und nach auf biologische Weise aufgelöst wird... Denn letztlich profitieren wir von deren Wegen am meisten. Es gibt im PW nur wenige schön zu fahrende Trails, die nicht markiert und damit in der Regel auch gepflegt sind. Nicht ohne Grund ist der (mit Fußvolk relativ überlaufene) Haardtrand so beliebt zum Biken...

Insofern sind wir Bestandteil einer Symbiose, wenn nicht sogar eher die Parasiten in dem System... Anders als in den USA bringen wir ja auch keine eigenständige Organisation mit eigenem Wegenetz und Wegepflege zu stande, was sicher nicht nur an den Widerständen seitens Forst und PWV liegt. 

Schade, dass der PWV nicht kapiert, dass er uns gut gebrauchen könnte und dass in 30 Jahren vielleicht sowieso mehr als die Hälfte der "ernsthaften" Waldbesucher auf dem Bike daherkommen dürfte... (Wenn es nicht in den abgelegeneren Gebieten jetzt schon so ist!)


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2008)

dietrichw schrieb:


> I... Schade, dass der PWV nicht kapiert, dass er uns gut gebrauchen könnte und dass in 30 Jahren vielleicht sowieso mehr als die Hälfte der "ernsthaften" Waldbesucher auf dem Bike daherkommen dürfte... (Wenn es nicht in den abgelegeneren Gebieten jetzt schon so ist!)


...ganz meine Rede!

Bei uns (im Schwäbischen) ist es eine vergleichbare Situation mit dem SAV, der ergötzt sich neben der Wegepflege hauptsächlich mit Brauchtumspflege und Pflege der Vorurteile. Über verwandtschaftliche Verwicklungen mußte ich mir da schon einige sehr erhellende Wortbeiträge anhören.  Und gleichzeitig, wie oben schon geschrieben, "sterben" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Ortsgruppen weg. Es finden sich eben wenig Jugendliche oder Kinder, die sich für Volkstanz und Brauchtum begeistern. Aus meiner Fernsicht (begeisterter Besucher des PW) scheint allerdings der PWV da deutlich rühriger und aktiver zu sein.

Wenn ich bisher "ein wenig" pauschaliert haben sollte - nehmt es als Stilmittel der Diskussion nicht allzu ernst.

Jörg


----------



## zena (20. August 2008)

es ist in der Tat ein Generationskonflikt und Nutzungskonkurenz auf den Trails.
1)Wir können jedoch nicht warten bis diese ältere Generation ausgestorben ist sondern den schlechtgelaunten Wanderern klarmachen dass sich die Zeiten ändern, WIR es sind die ihre Renten mitfinanzieren, dass kontroliertes Biken nicht die Wege zerstört und dass ihr Alleinnutzungsrecht für die Trails gegenüber den Bikern diskriminierend ist.  

2) Wenn startkbewanderte Trails am Wochenende aus allen Nähten platzen und da auch noch Biker unentwegt vorbei wollen, kann das die Fußgänger zurecht nerven, versteh ich...dann ist es spaßiger wenn die Biker mal was unmarkiertes befahren.

3) Freeridestrecken müssen her, das entspannt diesen Konflikt weil die schnell-bergab-Fraktion ohne Gefahr ihren Spaß ausüben kann, abseits der markierten Wege ohne Wanderer umzumähen 

4) für die pazifistisch angehauchten Tourenfahrer heißt es ruhig, nett und diskusionsbereit zu bleiben. Schönes Beispiel der Franzosen...die nehmen Kind und Kegel mit auf Tour, bei so`nem Familienausflug traut sich bestimmt kein Wanderer den Gehstock zu erheben
...einfach die Stresser austricksen, mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen...das war eine Metapher, nicht gleich rumphantasieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> es ist in der Tat ein Generationskonflikt und Nutzungskonkurenz auf den Trails.
> 1)Wir können jedoch nicht warten bis diese ältere Generation ausgestorben ist sondern den schlechtgelaunten Wanderern klarmachen dass sich die Zeiten ändern, WIR es sind die ihre Renten mitfinanzieren, dass kontroliertes Biken nicht die Wege zerstört und dass ihr Alleinnutzungsrecht für die Trails gegenüber den Bikern diskriminierend ist.



gibts nicht sowas wie das allgemeine gleichstellungsgesetz? das kann man bestimmt auch irgendwie da reinflechten - die dürfen es uns gar nicht verbieten, wenn man das geschickt argumentiert


----------



## Kelme (20. August 2008)

Das Problem der Altersstruktur im PWV trifft die MTB'ler spätestens dann genauso hart, wenn vermehrt Hütten nicht mehr bewirtschaftet werden können, weil kein freiwilliges Personal da ist. Nix mehr Lewwerkneedel mit Kraut, Käskuche un Schorle. Na klar, alles aus dem Rucksack wäre die Alternative, aber das will doch keine(r).
Da aber außer ein paar Insidern oder auch Doppelagenten (MTB'ler und PWV'ler) "die andere Seite" hier nicht mitliest, fehlt eine Plattform auf der der Dialog anfangen kann. Der AK "Sport und Natur" unter der Moderation des Sportbundes fliegt da zu weit oben. Vielleicht brauchen wir das auf lokaler Ebene. Da wo es ggfs. weh tut (dem einen und dem anderen).


Kelme - das bin nur ich.


----------



## Kelme (20. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> gibts nicht sowas wie das allgemeine gleichstellungsgesetz? das kann man bestimmt auch irgendwie da reinflechten - die dürfen es uns gar nicht verbieten, wenn man das geschickt argumentiert


Wird nicht funktionieren, sonst wird ab morgen die Frankenthaler Fußgängerzone mit der gleichen Argumentation wieder für den Verkehr freigegeben.


----------



## Quente (20. August 2008)

Die zwei Meter Regelung find ich ausreichend.
Man passt gerade noch durch.


----------



## iTom (20. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Die zwei Meter Regelung find ich ausreichend.
> Man passt gerade noch durch.


----------



## zena (20. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Problem der Altersstruktur im PWV trifft die MTB'ler spätestens dann genauso hart, wenn vermehrt Hütten nicht mehr bewirtschaftet werden können, weil kein freiwilliges Personal da ist. Nix mehr Lewwerkneedel mit Kraut, Käskuche un Schorle. Na klar, alles aus dem Rucksack wäre die Alternative, aber das will doch keine(r).
> Da aber außer ein paar Insidern oder auch Doppelagenten (MTB'ler und PWV'ler) "die andere Seite" hier nicht mitliest, fehlt eine Plattform auf der der Dialog anfangen kann. Der AK "Sport und Natur" unter der Moderation des Sportbundes fliegt da zu weit oben. Vielleicht brauchen wir das auf lokaler Ebene. Da wo es ggfs. weh tut (dem einen und dem anderen).
> 
> 
> Kelme - das bin nur ich.



klar, ohne freiwillieges Hüttendienst nix zu futtern und ergo weniger Touris/Wanderer. Gibt es denn hauptsächlich PWV-bewirtschaftete Hütten? Was ist mit ner DIMB-Hütte? Mit lecker Pasta, feine Fruchtsaftschorlen, Powerbar-Kuchen?
Eine Diskusionsplattform auf lokaler Ebene wäre z.B. am runden Tisch mit PWV, Forstbehörden und den Grundeigentümern. Das Ergebnis kann man sich ausmalen, ist aber ein Versuch wert...wenn die DIMB einige argumentationsstarke Vertreter bereitstellt?
...nur so`ne Idee, ich weiß nicht wie sturköpfig die Herrschaften sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

vielleicht solltet ihr so einen um den gefallen bitten, zu dieser unterredung zu kommen:


----------



## zena (20. August 2008)

genau mit einflussreicher Hilfe funzt alles...das war so, ist so und wird immer so sein
...dann heißt es: Luigi, du warst immer wie mein eigener Sohn, warum entäuschst du mich und ärgerst diese Biker? ...ein bisschen Trailmafia kann nützlich sein.
du face2ground hast bestimmt conections


----------



## Ottrott (20. August 2008)

hallo!

meine freundin und ich (also sie hat geschrieben, ich habe es nochmals durchgelesen) haben vor ca. 5 monaten dem pwv einen email geschrieben. der inhalt der mail war weder agressiv noch konfrontativ. wir haben auf fehlverhalten von mtber sowie wanderern aufmerksam gemacht und uns für eine zusammenarbeit mit dem pwv ausgesprochen. neben der ansprache diverser altbekannter problemen haben wir uns auch angeboten, markierungs- sowie aufräumarbeiten im wegenetz vorzunehmen. wir haben unverschämterweise auch für andere mtber gesprochen (ich denke, die gäßbocker würden ihren teil übernehmen). 
wenn ihr die antwort wissen wollt: es gab keine.

gruß, florian


----------



## quax_bruch (20. August 2008)

Ob jetzt der PWV jetzt ausstirbt oder nicht ist ja eigentlich irrelevant (für mich auch wegen der Hütten, da ich immer mein Malto in der Trinkblase habe und damit, sozusagen am Tropf hänge). Mit 95% der Wanderer gibt's ja auch keine Probleme. Wenn man dann auch noch die kritischen Hauptrouten meidet, sollte es eigentlich passen. Das es verboten ist stört mich nicht, fahre ja auch mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße, wenn mir der Radweg nicht passt (was sehr oft ist). Und ich setze mal drauf, dass das Land für Waldsherrifs kein Geld hat, also was solls. Das man auf dem Singletrail in einen Unfall verwickelt wird, wo das Verbot bei der Haftung relevant werden könnte, ist doch auch eher unwahrscheinlich (zu mindest bei meiner Fahrweise).

Was man aber auch nicht verleugnen kann, und da können noch so oft diese wissenschaftlichen Studien zitiert werden, wir hinterlassen schon ein deftigen Flurschaden. Und das kann man nicht leugnen, wenn man an der Haardt mit einigermaßen offenen Augen fährt. Nun ist die Bikerdichte hier nicht so groß, aber wenn mal ein paar mehr Leute unterwegs sind (ich sehe das bei meinen eigentlichen Heimattrails: Jochberg/Walchensee und Isartrails/München), wie richtig übel die Strecken dann mit der Zeit aussehen. Ansatzweise sieht man das hier bei Wachenheim, da runter zum Campingplatz ist es doch übel. Ob eine offiziell freigegebene Strecke helfen würde, weiß nicht, der Reiz des PW ist doch seine Vielfältigkeit. Ich würde mich nicht darauf beschränken.


----------



## Haardtattack (20. August 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Was man aber auch nicht verleugnen kann, und da können noch so oft diese wissenschaftlichen Studien zitiert werden, wir hinterlassen schon ein deftigen Flurschaden. Und das kann man nicht leugnen, wenn man an der Haardt mit einigermaßen offenen Augen fährt.



Stimmt leider - meine Heimatzone (ich wohne da) ist das Weinbiet. Was da innerhalb der letzten beiden Jahre an Nebentrails quer durch die Pampa entstanden ist, bringt uns in üble Argumentationsnot.
Und wenn der MTB-Marathon vom Wochenende mit der "schönsten MTB-Strecke Deutschlands" wirbt, dann ist schon absehbar, dass die Fahr-Frequenz und damit auch die Vorliebe für neue Herausforderungen zunimmt.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

Hi Folks,
ihr lasst euch hier über Themen aus die ich manchmal nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann 

Wie wäre es wenn ihr einfach freudlich seit bei Hochfahren und jeden Wanderer freudlich grüßt, das hilft 

Hier wird jeder Wanderer als Totfeind bezeichnet, ich persönlich kann
verstehn das der alte Sack der von einem Mountainbiker in den Abgrund
geschickt wurde sich über uns beschwert.

Gruß Gügü.


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..... ich persönlich kann
> verstehn das der alte Sack der von einem Mountainbiker in den Abgrund
> geschickt wurde sich über uns beschwert.
> 
> Gruß Gügü.



wieso  warst du dabei und kennst die Wahrheit  wieso ist der alte Sacke den Abgrund runter...vielleicht eigene Schuld


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

kann ja sein, oder auch nicht! 
Mir is des e latte, uns lächeln die Wanderer
immer an, weil wir superfreundlich zu ihnen sind und Rücksicht auf sie nehmen


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> kann ja sein, oder auch nicht!
> Mir is des e latte, uns lächeln die Wanderer
> immer an, weil wir superfreundlich zu ihnen sind und Rücksicht auf sie nehmen



bei uns in 95% der Fälle auch


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> kann ja sein, oder auch nicht!
> Mir is des e latte, uns lächeln die Wanderer
> immer an, weil wir superfreundlich zu ihnen sind und Rücksicht auf sie nehmen



Sowas gibt es in der Pfalz gar nicht. Habe ich im Fernsehen gesehen. Da werden Wanderer grundsätzlich den Abhang runter gestoßen. Aus dem Norden kenne ich so was nur vom schlafende Kühe Umschupsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (21. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> kann ja sein, oder auch nicht!
> Mir is des e latte, uns lächeln die Wanderer
> immer an, weil wir superfreundlich zu ihnen sind und Rücksicht auf sie nehmen


 
Guru, das sind keine Wanderer sind Japanesen die lächeln immer.


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

und ich dachte schon, warum kneifen die immer so die Augen zusammen


----------



## Optimizer (21. August 2008)

ich schmeiß mal hier noch ne kleine Info in die Runde...
Zur Zeit werben die Verbandsbürgermeister von Pirmasens-Land bzw. Dahner Felsenland (also tiefste Randzone) für die Erweiterung des MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald. Einige Gemeinderäte haben schon dafür gestimmt, gerade im Dahner und Hauensteinerland haben viele erkannt, dass es wichtig ist "junge Touristen" in die Gegend zu holen, da diese die Zukunft des Tourismus sind und mehr Geld da lassen als so ein popeliger Wanderer (zumal hier, anders als an der Haardt, die meisten Wanderer eh Einheimische oder knickrige Saarländer sind...).
Nicht schön finde ich, das oft von Kanalisierung gesprochen wird, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Gemeinden für die MTB-Tourismus stehen und dann im Anschluss diejenigen wieder verscheuchen, die sich abseits der markierten MTB-Wege "verfahren" haben.

Ich finds nur schade (bzw. ist das m.M. nach der Knackpunkt), dass wieder verschiedene Gruppierungen in Konkurrenz treten werden, anstatt gemeinsam (z.B. PWV mit MTB-Park-Orga) an einem Strang zuziehen, z.B. bei dem Thema Hüttenbewirtschaftung oder Weg-/Markierungspflege.


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2008)

Nach einigen Jahren der Nutzung hat sich im täglichen Leben der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald aus meiner Sicht bewährt. Er kanalisiert eine bestimmte Klientel von Bikern auf Routen, die diese "einfach so" abfahren können. Die Locals fahren weiter in ihrem Revier und wenn man sich an ein paar Spielregeln hält, funktioniert auch das. Mich hat noch keiner versucht zu "kanalisieren" (wäre mal ein netter Versuch ). Wenn dieser entspannte Umgang sich auf eine Erweiterng des Parks übertragen lässt: Warum nicht? 
Jetzt noch ein vernünftiges FR-Angebot (kann das überhaupt vernünftig sein? ) und und ggfs. eine Ausweitung nach Osten und wir wären weiter.
Konkurrenz unter den beteiligten Gruppen macht nur langsam. 

Lokales Handeln: Man muss die lokale Gruppe/den Menschen vor Ort erreichen und ansprechen. Direkt in seiner Hütte und es dann auf den Punkt bringen. Wir haben da zwei konkrete Wegepflegeprojekte im Blick und eines ist mit dem PWV schon soweit vorbesprochen, dass nur noch der Termin im Wald mit den Bauausführenden fehlt. Mit dem Menschen bin ich aber auch einen halben Tag lang in seinem Auto durch den Wald gefahren.


----------



## Optimizer (21. August 2008)

ich denke auch, dass eine Ausweitung uns mit der Zeit zu Gute kommt. Wenn wir MTB'ler zum gewohnten Bild werden und dadurch noch Gelder in die Region fließen, werden wir immer mehr geduldet werden, was ja zur Zeit zu 95% ja schon so ist.


----------



## THBiker (21. August 2008)

Komm gerade von einer kleinen Runde Zurück, unter anderem war ich auch auf dem Weinbiet und so wie es da ausschaut auch auf Strecken des MTB-Marathon!
Bisher hatte ich Biker doch als umweltbewußter war genommen, doch was ich dort gesehen habe, hat meinen guten Glauben doch ins wanken gebracht!
So viel Müll von Powergels, Riegel.....habe ich noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen (nein es war nicht in einer Mülltonne ), ich fand das richtig erschreckend und es wirft sicherlich kein gutes Licht auf Biker!
Ok, es war ein Rennen, aber kann man dann nicht trotzdem seinen Müll wieder  mitnehmen  oder die Organisatoren säubern die Strecke im Anschluß 

Falls es nicht vom MArathon war, dann fände ich das sogar noch schlimmer, denn auch keine 200m von der Hütte entfernt lag alles mit Power-Krams rum!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinubg, das was man mit in den Wald schleppt, kann man auch wieder mit nach Hause nehmen (wenn es nicht vorher gegessen wurde )


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2008)

Warum ist das so ein großer Unterschied zu der Freizeitveranstaltung in Lambrecht? Es gelingt uns nach dem Marathon kaum mehr als drei oder vier Gel- oder Riegelverpackungen zu finden plus ein paar verlorene Trinkflaschen auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt oder am Wolkenbruchweg. Das war's dann aber auch. Wenn die Sauerei im Wald der Preis für ein echtes "Rennen" ist, verzichte ich gerne und werde den letzten Anstrich von "Messen und Vergleichen" auch noch streichen.

Es braucht im Wald überhaupt keine Mülleimer. Man kann locker alle Verpackungen wiede mit zurück nehmen. Auch wenn's schwer fällt. Die 4 Gramm dürften auch dem Racer nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## iTom (21. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Warum ist das so ein großer Unterschied zu der Freizeitveranstaltung in Lambrecht? Es gelingt uns nach dem Marathon kaum mehr als drei oder vier Gel- oder Riegelverpackungen zu finden plus ein paar verlorene Trinkflaschen auf der Kaisergartenabfahrt oder am Wolkenbruchweg. ...



Schade eigentlich dass es so ist. Anscheinend müßte heute recht viel mit Pfandabgabe belegt werden, damit die Umwelt ein Stückchen sauberer bleibt. Seit dem Dosenpfand, scheint die Umwelt bei uns, zumindest subjektiv, auch etwas sauberer geworden zu sein.


----------



## quax_bruch (21. August 2008)

Aber da steht doch dann eindeutig auch der Veranstalter in der Pflicht , mit solchem Fehlverhalten muss er doch rechnen. Heftig!

Was anderes. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Zahlen zu den Besuchern des PWs, d.h. wieviele Wanderer, Radler, Tagesbesucher, Wochenendbesucher usw. ? Hat der MTB-Park wirklich zu einem (wesentlichen) Anstieg der Übernachtungszahlen geführt? Gibts da irgendwelche Infos?

Und wem gehört eigentlich die Haardt. Hauptsächlich Staat bzw. Kommunen? Frag mich das schon lange. Odinstal ist ja privat, das weiß ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

wir sammeln den Müll weg, in Heidelberg


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Aber da steht doch dann eindeutig auch der Veranstalter in der Pflicht , mit solchem Fehlverhalten muss er doch rechnen. Heftig!...


Am Ende natürlich der Veranstalter, aber wenn da die Teilnehmer mit der Einstellung unterwegs sind "Was soll's, da wird schon einer meinen Müll aufräumen." ist das Mist. Soll mir keiner erzählen, dass der Abfall "aus Versehen" in die Pampa fliegt. Das geht auch anders.



quax_bruch schrieb:


> ...
> Was anderes. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Zahlen zu den Besuchern des PWs, d.h. wieviele Wanderer, Radler, Tagesbesucher, Wochenendbesucher usw. ? Hat der MTB-Park wirklich zu einem (wesentlichen) Anstieg der Übernachtungszahlen geführt? Gibts da irgendwelche Infos?
> ...


Das Zahlenwerk müsste an sich ein Teilergebnis des Nutzungskonzeptes für den Pfälzerwald resp. der Vorarbeiten dazu sein. Durch die große Zergliederung der touristischen Interessenträger - Ausnahme vielleicht das Zentrum Pfälzerwald - wird die Erfassung eines konsolidierten Zahlenmaterials eher schwierig. Könnte bitte jemand eine Diplomarbeit schreiben?.
Auf lokaler Ebene kann ich das Thema gestiegene Übernachtungszahlen bestätigen. Da sind einfach mehr Leute da, was lokale Vermieter auch bestätigen. Es kommen ja sogar Sportgruppen aus dem Saarland zum Trainieren hier her und mieten sich w/ der schönen Singletrails ein (das hören andere Saarländer jetzt gar nicht gerne).



quax_bruch schrieb:


> ...
> Und wem gehört eigentlich die Haardt. Hauptsächlich Staat bzw. Kommunen? Frag mich das schon lange. Odinstal ist ja privat, das weiß ich.


In der großen Masse Staatsforst oder kommunaler Waldbesitz. Es gibt einen Kartenserver - Naturschutz-Rheinland-Pfalz googeln - da erkennt man das.


----------



## scotty23 (30. August 2008)

zurück zum Müll im Wald, ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich einige super
professionell und schnell vorkommen wenn sie ganz hektisch ihre Powergel Packung weg werfen  

Mich würde es mal interessieren, was es uns Steuerzahler jedes Jahr kostet 
den Müll an den Autobahnauffahrten weg zu räumen. Die Leute müsste man 
eigentlich in die Luft sprengen wenn da nicht dann die große Belastung 
wegen dem vielen Schwarzpulver wäre...

ciao
scotty


----------



## Kelme (1. September 2008)

Klar sehe die Autobahnauffahrten mistig aus, aber vom Zeigen auf andere kommt keine einzige Gel-Verpackung aus dem Wald. Vielleicht kapiert ein Biker, der den Wald sauber hält aber auch, dass es recht beschränkt ist, den McD-Müll zunächst in sich rein zu stopfen und dann die Verpackung in die Landschaft zu kippen.


----------



## lomo (2. September 2008)

Den angesprochenen Marathon um's Weinbiet bin ich auch (ganz entspannt mit dem Singlespeeder) mitgefahren und, ja es war so, nach jeder Verpflegungsstation hat es ausgesehen "wie [email protected]"! Die angebotenen Trinkflaschenwurden nach kurzem nuckeln weggeworfen, ebenso war der Weg nach jeder Verpflegungsstation mit den Geltüten/Riegeltüten regelrecht gepflastert. Ein Mitfahrer, wahrscheinlich ein "Racer" blieb mir besonders im Gedächtnis haften, da dieser an der letzten Verpflegungsstation, an der ich genüsslich ein Stück Kuchen verdrückte, lautstark nach Trinkbarem rief um gleich wieder durchzustarten um ja keine Sekunde zu verlieren. Dabei waren die Ersten schon eine Stunde im Ziel ... War aber bezeichnend für die ganze Veranstaltung. Jedenfalls hinterlässt diese Art von "Marathon" keinen guten Eindruck bei Aussenstehenden und somit ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die MTBler alle über einen Kamm geschert in's schlechte Licht gerückt werden.


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Vorschlag für die nächste Veranstaltung: Einen Geltüten/Riegeltüten-Pranger einrichten. Jede(r) Fahrer(in) hat doch eine Startnr. die aufgeführt werden kann. Den Hautaugenmerk kann man ja meist auf die vorderen Starter legen, da diese sich eh schnell absetzen wollen. Dort wir ja auch um jedes Mikrogramm Gewicht gefeilscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> (...) den McD-Müll zunächst in sich rein zu stopfen und dann die Verpackung in die Landschaft zu kippen.



 Lieber einen Burger weniger bestellen und dafür die Verpackung mitfressen!


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Lieber einen Burger weniger bestellen und dafür die Verpackung mitfressen!



Ja genau, die Verpackung aus American-Gen-Food Material. Das belebt die letzten Gehirnwindungen und positioniert die Sicherungsringe um die Taille besser.


----------



## quax_bruch (2. September 2008)

lomo schrieb:


> Den angesprochenen Marathon um's Weinbiet bin ich auch (ganz entspannt mit dem Singlespeeder) mitgefahren und, ja es war so, nach jeder Verpflegungsstation hat es ausgesehen "wie [email protected]"! Die angebotenen Trinkflaschenwurden nach kurzem nuckeln weggeworfen, ebenso war der Weg nach jeder Verpflegungsstation mit den Geltüten/Riegeltüten regelrecht gepflastert. Ein Mitfahrer, wahrscheinlich ein "Racer" blieb mir besonders im Gedächtnis haften, da dieser an der letzten Verpflegungsstation, an der ich genüsslich ein Stück Kuchen verdrückte, lautstark nach Trinkbarem rief um gleich wieder durchzustarten um ja keine Sekunde zu verlieren. Dabei waren die Ersten schon eine Stunde im Ziel ... War aber bezeichnend für die ganze Veranstaltung. Jedenfalls hinterlässt diese Art von "Marathon" keinen guten Eindruck bei Aussenstehenden und somit ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die MTBler alle über einen Kamm geschert in's schlechte Licht gerückt werden.




also so ein gewisser sportlicher Charakter macht doch gerade den Reiz von MTB Marathons aus, ist doch keine RTF. Wenn Dein Racer halt gerade beim Erreichen seines persönlichen Ziels war, ist doch seine Sache und doch ziemlich egal, wie weit hinter der Spitze. Einfach Durchfahren oder auf Zeit fahren sind doch beides legitime MTB Marathon Strategien.

Und das (mit Verstand) Wegwerfen von Zeugs bei bzw. kurz nach Verpflegungsstationen ist doch in Ordnung, steht doch auch meist in den Ausschreibungen so drin, dass man das darf. Für das Wegräumen steht dann der Veranstalter in der Pflicht. Ist natürlich aber dann auch klar, dass man das Zeugs nicht mitten in die Vegetation versenkt.


----------



## THBiker (2. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> Und das (mit Verstand) Wegwerfen von Zeugs bei bzw. kurz nach Verpflegungsstationen ist doch in Ordnung, steht doch auch meist in den Ausschreibungen so drin, dass man das darf. Für das Wegräumen steht dann der Veranstalter in der Pflicht. Ist natürlich aber dann auch klar, dass man das Zeugs nicht mitten in die Vegetation versenkt.



Keine Ahnung ob das so i.d. Ausschreibung geschrieben ist, aber wie du schreibst ist dann der Veranstalter i.d. Pflicht.


----------



## quax_bruch (2. September 2008)

Es stehen beide in der Pflicht, der Fahrer, der die Flasche nicht volle Kanne möglichst tief in den Dschungel schmeißen soll und der Veranstalter, der an den Verpflegungsstationen dann für Ordnung sorgt. Bei vielen Veranstaltungen sind Beginn und Ende der Station auch mit Schildern gekennzeichnet (z.B. Offenburg). Wie das nun in NW war, kann ich nicht sagen, bin da nicht gefahren


----------



## lomo (2. September 2008)

quax_bruch schrieb:


> ...
> Und das (mit Verstand) Wegwerfen von Zeugs bei bzw. kurz nach Verpflegungsstationen ist doch in Ordnung, steht doch auch meist in den Ausschreibungen so drin, dass man das darf.
> ...



Ja leck mich am Ärmel ... "Mit Verstand wegwerfen".
Das heisst eher "Verstand wegwerfen"!
Der Müll hat im Wald nix verloren! Also rein in die Trikottasche und die ******** mit zurücknehmen.

Edit meint: Boah, hier hat die Zensur zugeschlagen!


----------



## quax_bruch (2. September 2008)

Ach Mann .... lies halt richtig ...


----------



## THBiker (2. September 2008)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja leck mich am Ärmel ... "Mit Verstand wegwerfen".
> Du heisst eher "Verstand wegwerfen"!
> Der Müll hat im Wald nix verloren! Also rein in die Trikottasche und die ******** mit zurücknehmen.
> 
> Edit meint: Boah, hier hat die Zensur zugeschlagen!



Er meinte damit, dass der Müll in den dafür ausgezeichneten Bereichen weggeworfen werden und dieser dann im Anschluss vom Veranstalter gesammelt und entsorgt wird


----------



## Kelme (2. September 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Er meinte damit, dass der Müll in den dafür ausgezeichneten Bereichen weggeworfen werden und dieser dann im Anschluss vom Veranstalter gesammelt und entsorgt wird


TH, wenn du aber selbst schreibst, dass es am 21.08. auf dem Weinbiet und auf der Strecke so bescheiden ausgesehen hat, dann kann das Konstrukt mit "ich (Racer) schmeisse weg und ihr (Veranstalter) hebt auf" nicht richtig sein. Mag sein, dass ich für unsere Veranstaltung mit den Behörden einen miesen Vertrag ausgehandelt habe, aber den Dreck auf diese Dauer im Wald würde bei uns nicht akzeptiert.

Der ausgezeichnete Bereich kann aus meiner Sicht nur eine Mülltonne sein und das war's.


----------



## THBiker (3. September 2008)

Nö, das hat in dem Fall leider nicht funktioniert, da gebe ich dir Recht ...mir war das bis gestern auch nicht bekannt, dass es solche Zonen bei rennen gibt (habe mich auch noch nie dafür interessiert)

Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass man die paar Gramm an Papier/Folie leicht in sein Trikot packen kann  aber wenn solche Zonen ausgeschrieben waren, dann ist es ja auch verständlich, dass die Biker es da weg werfen! (ob nun nötig/richtig oder nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der ausgezeichnete Bereich kann aus meiner Sicht nur eine Mülltonne sein und das war's.




Eben!


----------



## quax_bruch (3. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der ausgezeichnete Bereich kann aus meiner Sicht nur eine Mülltonne sein und das war's.



Das kann doch wohl jeder Veranstalter für sich entscheiden, wie er das organisiert. So lange am Ende des Tages kein Müll zurück bleibt, wo ist denn dann das Problem? Es gibt doch genug Rennen, wo das so super funktioniert.


----------



## Speedbullit (3. September 2008)

wie herrlich, veranstaltet dh rennen, da gibt es das problem nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie herrlich, veranstaltet dh rennen, da gibt es das problem nicht


Und wer räumt die Bierdosen weg die die Fahrer wärend ihres Laufes trinken?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie herrlich, veranstaltet dh rennen, da gibt es das problem nicht


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und wer räumt die Bierdosen weg die die Fahrer wärend ihres Laufes trinken?!



Ich nicht  

awa isch freu misch schun  wann isn des noch ä mol, bin grad zu faul
 zum Goggln


----------



## OZM (17. Februar 2009)

Frauen und Männers, es ist mal wieder so weit:

*Taten sind gefragt!*

Am *26.04.2009* ist ein "Natursport-Opening Pfälzerwald" geplant.

"Nach dem Vorbild der Ski-Openings zur
Eröffnung der Skisaison in den Alpen, ist
geplant, das Grundkonzept für die Freiluftsaison
der im Pfälzerwald ausgeübten Natursportarten
anzupassen."

*Als Biker gehören wir dazu*

und

wir haben die Gelegenheit uns zu präsentieren

Bedingung:

*schriftliche Zusage* eines Verantwortlichen* bis zum *19.02.*

* meiner Erfahrung nach sollte dies von 3 paar Schultern gestemmt werden.


Unterstützung durch mich möglich (PKW-Hänger, Pavilion u mobile Northshore Elemente); federführende Orga mach ich diesmal aber nicht.

Weitere Freiwillige sind willkommen, zunächst aber zweitrangig.


Interessenten bitte mail (geht übers board) oder PN** an mich - ich leite dann die Infos, die ich habe, an Euch weiter.

** wenn PN, bitte unbedingt e-mail Adresse angeben



Sorry für die späte Info - dieser Weg ist schon Plan B.


Greez Oliver


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2009)

Schade, der Termin passt leider rein garnicht.  1-2 Wochen früher wäre ich sofort dabei gewesen!


----------



## guru39 (21. März 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Frauen und Männers, es ist mal wieder so weit:
> 
> *Taten sind gefragt!*
> 
> ...



Ich habe 2 Pavillons, die ich anbieten könnte!

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2009)

imma noch


----------



## Volk1 (19. Mai 2009)

Tach, war jemand beim Natursport-Opening Pfälzerwald und kann darüber berichten wies abgelaufen ist?

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2009)

Volk1 schrieb:


> Tach, war jemand beim Natursport-Opening Pfälzerwald und kann darüber berichten wies abgelaufen ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Volker


Ja ich war da.
Ansonsten guckst du ab hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393077&page=3


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Mai 2009)

Auch die DIMB war vertreten. Unser Rechtsreferent Tilman war in einigen Diskussionsrunden beteiligt. Aus seiner Sicht eine durchaus lohnenswerte Veranstaltung. Ich lag leider mit Fieber in meinem Bettchen


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> .... Ich lag leider mit Fieber in meinem Bettchen



Seltsamer Vorname für eine Frau und falscher Smiley .


----------



## metalfreak (20. Juni 2009)

momentane situation auf dem weinbiet:










immer öfter haben wir das problem mit diesen felsen, welche an nicht gut einsehbaren stellen liegen, an welchen man auch zudem recht flott unterwegs ist. sowas kann echt schiefgehn. vorallem sind die brocken nicht alleine zu bewegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjs (20. Juni 2009)

Hi metallfreak,

danke für die Info. War heute auch auf dem Weinbiet, bei uns war alles OK. Auf welchem Trail (Markierung) ist das denn?

Sind schon verrückte Wanderer, die das machen... 

Hatte heute auch wieder eine kleine Diskussion "von wegen MTB'ler machen die Wege kaputt und die Erosion ist so schlimm". Ging aber friedlich zu Ende und ein freundlicher Gruß tat den Rest. 

Gruß

HJS


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2009)

Kennt jemand hier diese MTBvD-Regionalgruppe????
MTBvD ist doch dieser Konkurrenzverein zur DIMB, oder?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier diese MTBvD-Regionalgruppe????
> MTBvD ist doch dieser Konkurrenzverein zur DIMB, oder?


Ja, es handelt sich um den Konkurrenzverein. Wie das so entstanden ist weiß ich nicht, aber es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es durch Groll in der Vorstandsebene eines früher gemeinsamen Verbandes passiert ist. 
Die Regionalgruppe ist mir nicht bekannt, obwohl Startort der Nachbarort meiner Heimatgemeinde ist.

Das Bild hat die Rheinpfalz aber auch wieder perfekt ausgewählt. Das spiegelt echt von A-Z unseren Sport im Pfälzerwald wieder und mich würde es echt wundern wenn jetzt noch jemand im Wald zu uns sagen würde "Moment, hier gehören Sie nicht hin, fahren Sie doch in den Wingerten..." 

Entschuldigt bitte meinen Sarkasmus... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Optimizer (13. August 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Bild hat die Rheinpfalz aber auch wieder perfekt ausgewählt. Das spiegelt echt von A-Z unseren Sport im Pfälzerwald wieder und mich würde es echt wundern wenn jetzt noch jemand im Wald zu uns sagen würde "Moment, hier gehören Sie nicht hin, fahren Sie doch in den Wingerten..."


Genau dasselbe hab ich auch gedacht, als ich das Bild sah...
Nur wenn das vielleicht tatsächlich das techn. Niveau dieser Gruppe ist, dann find ich's richtig gut, dass das unsere Vertreter nach außen hin sind...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nur wenn das vielleicht tatsächlich das techn. Niveau dieser Gruppe ist, dann find ich's richtig gut, dass das unsere Vertreter nach außen hin sind...


Das ist vielleicht auch der Grund warum sie sich mit einem fest ausgeschilderten Streckennetz zufrieden stellen. Für mich ist klingt dieser ganze Artikel danach als wären feste Strecken das non-plus-ultra und das damit kein Biker mehr das Verlangen hat auf anderen Pfaden zu fahren. Nur wir fahren eben auch teilweise auf Pfaden auf den 90% der Biker nicht mal schieben können.  [Überspitzungsmodus_aus]
Also wenn die sich da mal nicht täuschen...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. August 2009)

Wär ja mal interessant bei so einer Ausfahrt dabei zu sein. Dann sieht man ja was für Wege bzw. Pfade sie wählen


----------



## face-to-ground (13. August 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wär ja mal interessant bei so einer Ausfahrt dabei zu sein. Dann sieht man ja was für Wege bzw. Pfade sie wählen



zeit und ort stehen ja dabei. kannst ja dann berichten, wie es war


----------



## Kelme (13. August 2009)

Es ist schon verwunderlich, wer so alles die Interessen der Biker in der Pfalz vertritt.


----------



## THBiker (13. August 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es ist schon verwunderlich, wer so alles die Interessen der Biker in der Pfalz vertritt.



da erfährt man endlich mal was seine Interessen sind Der Treff ist glaub ich auch regelmäßig in der Bildpfalz oder im Amtsblatt ausgeschrieben


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. August 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> zeit und ort stehen ja dabei. kannst ja dann berichten, wie es war



Trau mich alleine nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobias düw (16. August 2009)

Zack bumm da isser wieder!

Zum Thema: So weit ich weiß klappern die die Autobahnen ab. Ich persönlich denke mir, dass es gut ist, wenn die sich ein mal die woche gesammelt treffen und uns sonst nicht vor der Nase rumgurken. Was das "Repräsentieren" laut des Zeitungsartikels betrifft, so bin auch ich sprachlos. Da schreiben die wunder was dazu woher das MTBiken kommt und so und dann drucken die ein Bild aus dem WINGERT? HALLOOO??? Aber uns kann ja nicht mehr viel schocken. Gruß!


----------



## UHU69 (16. August 2009)

tobias düw schrieb:


> ... und uns sonst nicht vor der Nase rumgurken ...



Hybris - widerlich


----------



## cpetit (5. September 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Einstieg in den Eiskanal auf dem Weinbiet finde? 

Gibt es dort eine Markierung?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. September 2009)

Hm,
kenn mich da ja auch nicht so aus, aber markiert ist er im allgemeinen mit großen Steinen im Weg


----------



## Houschter (1. November 2009)

Schöne neue breite Wege gibts an der Kalmit!  Hab gestern gedacht mich trifft der Schlag als ich diese 8m-Trasse im Wald sehen musste. :kotz: Die Trails betrifft es zwar kaum aber Schön iss anderst!


----------



## mtb_nico (1. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Schöne neue breite Wege gibts an der Kalmit!  Hab gestern gedacht mich trifft der Schlag als ich diese 8m-Trasse im Wald sehen musste. :kotz: Die Trails betrifft es zwar kaum aber Schön iss anderst!


Ich glaube den selben Weg haben wir auch gesehen. Echt schlimm was die Mountainbiker da wieder gemacht haben... Jetzt kann wohl keiner mehr behaupten das Mountainbiker den Wald nicht kaputt machen. [Ironie_aus]


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. November 2009)

kurze frage zwischen durch:habt ihr gestern einen mit me, giant glory an der kalmit gesehn(oder auf den wegenhoch bzw. runter)?
wisst ihr zufällig obe r hier im forum ist?

ich war gestern nämlich auch auf der kalmit


----------



## LDVelo (1. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Schöne neue breite Wege gibts an der Kalmit!  Hab gestern gedacht mich trifft der Schlag als ich diese 8m-Trasse im Wald sehen musste. :kotz: Die Trails betrifft es zwar kaum aber Schön iss anderst!



8m??? Das is doch jetzt verarsche oder? Wollen die da ne Formel I Strecke hinbauen oder wird da die totale Vernichtung des Baumbestandes aller umliegenden Berge vorbereitet?

Eigentlich müsste man das alles gründlich fotografieren...


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. November 2009)

vor allem wo is da bitteschön der sinn??
bringen tut das ja nicht wirklich was,was die da machn...
aba der erste trail wurd ja schon in so ne trasse gebaut XD
(nicht von mir!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (2. November 2009)

Fotos?


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Fotos?



Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei. Wir reden aber von dem Forstweg, der gegenüber der Ausfahrt des Hahnenschritt-Parkplatzes startet und weiter hinten die Abfahrt Richtung Felsenmeer quert.


----------



## lomo (2. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei. Wir reden aber von dem Forstweg, der gegenüber der Ausfahrt des Hahnenschritt-Parkplatzes startet und weiter hinten die Abfahrt Richtung Felsenmeer quert.



Die haben da den Wald ordentlich ausgedünnt und auch die Straße war wohl wegen dem Rücken gesperrt.
Wirtschaftliche Interessen gehen halt vor ...


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Wirtschaftliche Interessen gehen halt vor ...


Da ist es auch völlig egal, wenn der Harvester und die LKW für den Abtransport jetzt in den frühen Morgenstunden und dann bis in die Nacht im Wald unterwegs sind. Dunkel ist es da allemal.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hatte leider keinen Foto dabei. Wir reden aber von dem Forstweg, der gegenüber der Ausfahrt des Hahnenschritt-Parkplatzes startet und weiter hinten die Abfahrt Richtung Felsenmeer quert.


Bis wohin wurde der denn so "verbessert"? Bis zu der Querung oder noch weiter?


----------



## Frank_Philip (2. November 2009)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Bis wohin wurde der denn so "verbessert"? Bis zu der Querung oder noch weiter?



Von unten ggü Hahnenschrittparkplatz, um den "Berg" herum bis zur Strasse, die vom Kalmitparkplatz zum Kalmithaus führt ... hoffe es ist klarer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. November 2009)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Von unten ggü Hahnenschrittparkplatz, um den "Berg" herum bis zur Strasse, die vom Kalmitparkplatz zum Kalmithaus führt ... hoffe es ist klarer


Jepp, jetzt ist alles klar  und auch ziemlich traurig


----------



## Frank_Philip (2. November 2009)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Jepp, jetzt ist alles klar  und auch ziemlich traurig



ich sagte ja, es fehlt nur noch die Raststätte, dann hätten wir eine Autobahn durch den Wald .... ist schon sehr traurig und auch ärgerlich, da für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2009)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> da für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar


Wart mal ab, als nächstes wird das ganze mit Schotter und Split befestigt und spätestens vorm nächsten Winter rückt das schwere Gerät an und macht Holz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2009)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> vor allem wo is da bitteschön der sinn??


Die wirtschaftliche Ausschlachtung des Holzproduktionsgebietes 




Houschter schrieb:


> Wir reden aber von dem Forstweg, der gegenüber der Ausfahrt des Hahnenschritt-Parkplatzes startet und weiter hinten die Abfahrt Richtung Felsenmeer quert.


Na so lange der alternative Trailausstieg noch "lebt"... 




Houschter schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, als nächstes wird das ganze mit Schotter und Split befestigt und spätestens vorm nächsten Winter rückt das schwere Gerät an und macht Holz.


Zweifelst du daran etwa?  Läuft doch fast überall mittlerweile so.

btw: Schaut euch mal an, wie viele Bäume entlang der Kalmit-/Totenkopf-Straße markiert sind... da gibts nächsten Sommer keinen Schatten mehr in der Nähe der Straße!


----------



## Romarius (2. November 2009)

ich vermute sie wollen dort einen neuen gletscher anlegen, so wie im pitztal. das wäre doch mal zumindest was neues


----------



## Levty (2. November 2009)

...und in den nächsten Skiurlaub mit einem Porsche Cayenne Turbo S - 260 auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. November 2009)

Im Schwarzwald ist es auch nicht besser:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderidylle-contra-forstwirtschaft--21912934.html

Da freuen wir uns doch auch schon auf die Kleinbiotope im Pfälzerwald! Wäre doch eine "schöne" Ausrede für die Biker, welche nicht richtig bremsen können: "Das ist keine Bremsrille auf einem Wanderweg! Das ist die Anlage eines neuen Kleinstbiotops!"

Haardtfahrer


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2009)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Im Schwarzwald ist es auch nicht besser:
> 
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderidylle-contra-forstwirtschaft--21912934.html
> 
> ...



da kommen einem schon die Tränen. Für den Kommerz geht in Deutschland traditionell sehr viel.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. November 2009)

Vielleicht haben diese groben Holzernteaktionen und Wegbauten im Ergebnisse einen Effekt, den wir positiv nutzen könnten: Dem PWV sollte langsam klar werden, wer im Wald zerstörerische Veränderungen vornimmt!

Die Eingriffe durch Biker sind - wenn nicht Rampen und sonstiges in den Wald gebaut werden - gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Die wenigen Stellen, an denen Erdabtragungen erfolgen, können gemeinsam gepflegt werden.

Die Weganlagen können auch für die Biker ansich für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit genutzt werden. Hier sollte nicht zu lange gewartet werden, bis der PWV die Initiative ansich reißt und das öffentliche Lob ernetet.

Leuchttürme wir Kurschat, Bresser und Bölz sind sicher bereit, ihre Meinung einzubringen. Dr. Heiner Geisler hatte auch zuletzt sehr schöne, passende Worte gefunden.

Kümmert Ihr von der DIMB Euch darum?

Haardtfahrer


----------



## mtb_nico (4. November 2009)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderidylle-contra-forstwirtschaft--21912934.html


Ach wie ich dieses dumme bigotte Geschwätz liebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2009)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Leuchttürme wir Kurschat, Bresser und Bölz sind sicher bereit, ihre Meinung einzubringen. Dr. Heiner Geisler hatte auch zuletzt sehr schöne, passende Worte gefunden.
> 
> Kümmert ihr von der DIMB darum?
> 
> Haardtfahrer



Sicherlich richtig. Wir würden uns da auch einbringen. Aber das funzt immer nur in Regionen, wo es auch eine aktive DIMB IG gibt. Und die DIMB IG Pfalz ist nicht mehr aktiv, da derzeit niemand da ist, der das in die Hand nimmt. 

In diversen Gesprächen in der geliebten Palz habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Leutz lieber jeder für sich vor Ort was bewegen. Das Interesse an einer Bündelung unter einem Dach wird wohl erst wieder wichtig werden, wenns wieder mal in den Medien kracht 

Aber wie gesagt, sobald sich Leute finden, die ne DIMB IG voranbringen möchten, stehen wir sofort wieder dahinter, nutzen unsere Kanäle und helfen, wo es geht.


----------



## LDVelo (4. November 2009)

badische Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> ...Im Frühling könne der aufmerksame Spaziergänger in den tiefen Fahrrinnen der schweren Bagger Kleinbiotope finden.


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2009)

Der allerletzte Satz in dem Artikel, der passt:
_
"Ohne Nutzung gibt es auch bald keine Wege mehr."_


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> da kommen einem schon die Tränen. Für den Kommerz geht in Deutschland traditionell sehr viel.


Allerdings!  Siehe grüne Zeile in meiner Sig...




Präsi schrieb:


> In diversen Gesprächen in der geliebten Palz habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Leutz lieber jeder für sich vor Ort was bewegen. Das Interesse an einer Bündelung unter einem Dach wird wohl erst wieder wichtig werden, wenns wieder mal in den Medien kracht


Das Interesse ist sicher z. T. da! Ich würde ja liebend gerne aktiv was machen, kann das aber momentan leider zeitlich nicht realisieren


----------



## lomo (5. November 2009)

Am Hochberg letztes Wochenende:


----------



## Houschter (5. November 2009)

Hatte mich schon gefragt wann's da endlich losgeht. Die beiden hübschen Schneißen hatten ja gerade Jahrestag!


----------



## Romarius (5. November 2009)

@lomo: millionen kleinstbiotope seiht man auf deinem bild!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2009)

Ich sehe schon Zeiten auf uns zu kommen, wo sich verzweifelte MTBer an Bäume ketten, um noch sagen zu können, ich geh zum Radeln in den Wald - und nicht nur "auf den Berg"...


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Am Hochberg letztes Wochenende:



sind die Jung´s immer noch nicht fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2009)

Rund um die Steinpyramide am Hochberg, sprich auf der gesamten dortigen Ebene, sind Bäume markiert. Das dürfte heißen, dass die auch noch "unters Messer" kommen. Dann ist der Hochberg naggisch.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2009)

Als wir letztes Mal dort waren, haben die ja kurz die Arbeit eingestellt, um uns nicht mit Bäumen zu bewerfen,
als wir über die Gefallenen (R.I.P.) geklettert sind... 

Vielleicht gibt's am Montag nen weiteren Lagebericht.


----------



## Houschter (20. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's am Montag nen weiteren Lagebericht.



Wollt da am WE mal wieder hoch, mal sehen was noch übrig ist!


----------



## schweigi (21. November 2009)

Bin ich auch ma gespannt.Waren ja richtig viele Bäume auf dem Hochfahrsingeltrail makiert.Zum Fällen denk ich.Aber laut Forst ist das eh alles Nutzwald!


----------



## lomo (22. November 2009)

schweigi schrieb:


> ... alles Nutzwald!


Was für einen Nutzen hat es, wenn er weg ist?


----------



## schweigi (22. November 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> was für einen nutzen hat es, wenn er weg ist?


kp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. November 2009)

Hallo,

wir waren heut wieder am Hochberg vor Ort, hab so einen Frevel zum ersten Mal gesehen 
Der Trailabschnitt vor der Kuppe bis auf ca 150m fahrbaren Rest komplett weg, überall Stämme, Rinde, Kronenholz wahllos verteilt, Durchkommen egal wo nur sehr mühsam schiebend/tragend. Von den Spuren der Holzernter will ich garnicht reden 
Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg dass sowas legal ist, werde künftig wieder öfter (umweltverträglich) mit der Enduro im Wald unterwegs sein...

Gruß Roland


----------



## Flugrost (22. November 2009)

Ja, die Auffahrt zum Steinkegel ist Geschichte. Ist wirklich bemerkenswert wie zügig ein solcher "Kolateralschaden" entsteht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. November 2009)

und wie schaut´s mit der Abfahrt aus???






ich reg mich dann jetzt mal auf :kotz:






Sauerei so etwas


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2009)

Die sieht noch so wie auf deinem Bild aus, aber wir waren wohl heut die Letzten die diesen Anblick erleben durften. Fast jeder zweite Baum ist markiert, da geht bald nix mehr.


----------



## michar (22. November 2009)

auf der kalmit wird auch fleissig rummgepfluegt...die wege die da durch den wald gerissen wurden sehen aus als ob jemand ne autobahn bauen wollte...kranker scheiss


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. November 2009)

aber des komische/"witzige" an der kalmit is ja,dass die erstn biker schon ihre trails in die schneisn gebastelt habn


----------



## lomo (22. November 2009)

Schonende Behandlung des Waldbodens sieht aber anders aus, oder?







Solche markigen Sprüche kenne ich eigentlich nur von Singlespeedern ....


----------



## el Zimbo (23. November 2009)

Also die Abfahrt steht noch, allerdings sind da - wie zuvor auf dem gesamten oberen Teil des Hochbergs - ca. die Hälfte der Bäume markiert.
Den Status der Auffahrt sieht man hier (nach Namen sortieren, und die Beschreibung lesen, dann wisst ihr Bescheid),
ein kleiner bitterer Vorgeschmack:


----------



## donnersberger (23. November 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## Houschter (23. November 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> :kotz:



So ging's gestern der ganzen Gruppe! Man darf gespannt sein wie das Areal nach der Ernte aussieht, ich hab wenig Hoffnung das der Trail wieder freigeräumt wird. Zumal sein Verlauf ohnehin nicht mehr zu erkennen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweigi (23. November 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren heut wieder am Hochberg vor Ort, hab so einen Frevel zum ersten Mal gesehen
> Der Trailabschnitt vor der Kuppe bis auf ca 150m fahrbaren Rest komplett weg, überall Stämme, Rinde, Kronenholz wahllos verteilt, Durchkommen egal wo nur sehr mühsam schiebend/tragend. Von den Spuren der Holzernter will ich garnicht reden
> ...



Und wenn wir Biker durch den Wald fahren heisst es gleich wir zerstören die Wurzeln der Bäume und so Geschwätz.Ich lach mich tot.Oder noch besser:Eure Strecke befindet sich in einem Wildrückzugsgebiet.Der Hoheberg wird mal ein schönes Wildrückzugsgebiet gewesen sein.Da war nämlich wirklich nie viel los!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (23. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Den Status der Auffahrt sieht man hier (nach Namen sortieren, und die Beschreibung lesen, dann wisst ihr Bescheid),
> ein kleiner bitterer Vorgeschmack


Obwohl alle Bäume nicht mehr stehen, ist bei "Gefällt" aber kein Kreuzlein. 

Wenn die Abfahrten auch bald alle so aussehen, kann ich im Schwarzwald bleiben zum biken.


----------



## lomo (23. November 2009)

schweigi schrieb:


> .Da war nämlich wirklich nie viel los!!!



Ausser ner Treibjagd habe ich dort nie jemanden getroffen. Die Jäger hoffentlich auch nicht ...


----------



## LDVelo (23. November 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Ausser ner Treibjagd habe ich dort nie jemanden getroffen. Die Jäger hoffentlich auch nicht ...



Am Samstag haben sie mindestens 2 Wildwutzen erwischt, haben wir noch gesehen wie sie sie vom Madenburgparkplatz gekarrt haben.

Also wenns mit der Vernichtung unseres Waldes so weiter geht dann brauchen wir neben dem "Schöne Punkte" noch einen "Krasseste Zerstörungen" - Thread.

Bildmaterial wäre ja bereits jetzt schon genug vorhanden....


----------



## lomo (23. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Am Samstag haben sie mindestens 2 Wildwutzen erwischt, haben wir noch gesehen wie sie sie vom Madenburgparkplatz gekarrt haben.



Zum Glück habe ich mein Rotwild "pensioniert", ich hatte damit immer so ein mulmiges Gefühl im Wald, wenn die Schonzeit vorbei war ....


----------



## XXXDriver (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Informationen bekommen das am Mittwoch den 16.12.09 um 16 Uhr in der Sandgrube Bad Bergzabern die Dirt und DH Anlage  legalisiert wird.
Mich würde es freuen wenn ein paar vorbeikommen. 



Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## hossianajoe (17. Dezember 2009)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Interessant, dass dem Herrn vom Landesjagdverband die Jagdausübung so sehr am Herzen lag und weniger das Wohlergehen des Rotwilds. So richtig begründen konnte er offensichtlich nicht, warum der Wildbestand durch Radfahrer bedroht ist.
> 
> Vor einigen Jahren gab es hier im unteren Remstal eine Podiumsdiskussion u.a. auch mit Vertretern vom Forstamt und Jagdverband. Es wurde auch über das Bedrohungspotential von "schrill bunt gekleideten" Sportlern im allgemeinen diskutiert, bis ein ebenfalls anwesender Wildbiologe darauf hinwies, dass Rotwild im wesentlichen Grün - Weiß erkennt, ansonsten nur Bewegungen...
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs ,hier meldet sich mal ein fast 50 Jähriger!
Ich fahre seit 8 Jahren Downhill und Freeride,bin von Marathon auf Freeride umgestiegen.Also ich fühle mich noch lange nicht reif für das Altersheim,noch kann ich mit meinen Söhnen die ebenfalls Freeriden noch Schritt halten.Also mal ganz  vorsichtig von wegen 50 Jährige.
Ich finde die Situation genauso besch..... wie Ihr im Pfälzer Wald für Biker.
 Gruß Gerhard


----------



## b4cke (19. März 2010)

Gibt es hier keinen bikenden Journalisten, der mal was in die Zeitung setzten will?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2010)

Probierts mal mit ihm, schreibt ihm was: http://www.rundschau-hd.de/archives/date/2009/06/

Ist zwar kein Biker und aus Heidelberg, aber ich bin mir sicher das andere seiner Zunft nachziehen werden wenn er was schreibt 

Ich habe ihn beim letztjährigen Neckarjump kennengelernt und ein wenig zugetextet, er war begeistert von uns Müllsammelnden Mountainbikern, er stellte mich einen Heidelberger Stadtrat vor, mit der Aussage... *die sind ja gar nicht so wie wir immer dachten.* Schreib ihn mal an, er ist auf unserer Seite 
Meine literarischen und Poetischen Fähigkeiten sind leider zu begrenzt 

Es wird nie eine Lobby für uns geben wenn man nicht bereit dafür ist über den Tellerand zu schauen.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalz-freeride (29. März 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Also wenns mit der Vernichtung unseres Waldes so weiter geht dann brauchen wir neben dem "Schöne Punkte" noch einen "Krasseste Zerstörungen" - Thread.



Bei uns is es richtig heftig jetzt. Rund um den Trifels wurden paar hundert Bäume umgemacht, die Maschienen haben beim rausziehen des Nutzholzes n Haufen tiefe Furchen gezogen und die nicht brauchbaren Äste liegen überall auf den Trails  .
Wirkliche Sturmschäden und umgefallene Baume werden nicht weggemacht (Hohenberg, Münz-Trifels, etc.)

 Zeitgleich zu dieser Vernichtungsorgie sträubt sich der Annweilerer Förster, das Trifelsland mit in das Wegenetz der DIMB einschließen zu lassen. Argumentiert hat er mit den Gründen, es sei zu laut, die Sicherheit könne nicht gewährleistet werden und die Pfade sowie der Wald (durch abkürzungen) würde zerstört. 
Welch eine Ironie...


Gruß Lukas


----------



## Hamecker (29. März 2010)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> Zeitgleich zu dieser Vernichtungsorgie sträubt sich der Annweilerer Förster, das Trifelsland mit in das Wegenetz der DIMB einschließen zu lassen. Argumentiert hat er mit den Gründen, es sei zu laut, die Sicherheit könne nicht gewährleistet werden und die Pfade sowie der Wald (durch abkürzungen) würde zerstört.


 
Interessant, laut Presse kamen die zitierten Bedenken doch von einigen Stadtratsmitgliedern.

Mit Wegenetz der DIMB meinst du bestimmt das Wegenetz des MTB Park Pfälzerwald.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (30. März 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Interessant, laut Presse kamen die zitierten Bedenken doch von einigen Stadtratsmitgliedern.
> 
> Mit Wegenetz der DIMB meinst du bestimmt das Wegenetz des MTB Park Pfälzerwald.



Hmm, einige Stadtratsmitglieder haben auch rumgestänkert. 
Es ist halt leider so, dass ansonsten alle in der Umgebung mitmachen und Annweiler sich sträubt...
Mal sehen was rauskommt, denn im Moment wird es von Seiten des Forst und der Stadt geprüft.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. März 2010)

Geiles Argument ist "es sei zu laut"... Das ist mal was Neues...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Geiles Argument ist "es sei zu laut"... Das ist mal was Neues...



Entschuldigt, wenn ich mich einmische. Ich komme zwar aus dem Rheinland, lese hier aber aus, sagen wir: historischen Gründen gerne mit.

Wir haben bei uns das Siebengebirge, in dem - neben den sowieso strengen Regeln in NRW - de facto Mountainbikeverbot gilt, weil wir offiziell nur auf Wegen breiter als 2,5m erlaubt sind. Im Rahmen eines neuen Wegenutzungsplans gab es Begehungen mit den Bürger und tatsächlich, auf Druck der DIMB hin, eine "Befahrung" mit den bikenden Bürgern. Zwar fällt die wenig praktikable Breiten-Regelung weg, jetzt hat man aber andere Gründe gefunden, uns von den Pfaden fernzuhalten. U.a.: die Lautstärke!
Angeblich ist das mechanisch-metallische Gerappel für die Tiere besonders störend. Da blieb uns erstmal die Spucke weg. Ihr seht, neu ist das nicht. Wir kennen das schon...

Grüße aus Bonn
Claus.


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (1. April 2010)

"Es klangen eine Reihe weiterer kritischer Töne auf: Mountainbiker machen Krach. Der Stadtrat müsse sich deshalb frage, ob er geruhsame Wanderer oder laute Mountainbiker ansprechen wolle. " 

Aha, alles klar. Die geruhsamen 50 Personen Wanderungen. Dagegen sind Mountainbiker doch viel zu laut...










(Quelle Rheinpfalz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. April 2010)

Alle diejenigen, die den Schänzelturm als kleines Bauwerk mitten im Wald kennen werden beim nächsten Besuch wohl etwas überrascht sein.  Der Turm iss noch da, aber der Wald iss weg!  Direkt neben dem Turm wurde auf einer Fußballfeldgroßen Fläche der komplette Wald entfernt, incl. der Stümpfe und Äste!


----------



## roischiffer (2. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Alle diejenigen, die den Schänzelturm als kleines Bauwerk mitten im Wald kennen werden beim nächsten Besuch wohl etwas überrascht sein.  Der Turm iss noch da, aber der Wald iss weg!  Direkt neben dem Turm wurde auf einer Fußballfeldgroßen Fläche der komplette Wald entfernt, incl. der Stümpfe und Äste!



Fernsicht vom Turm hatte man von da oben ja sowieso fast keine mehr - abgesehen von den 2 Schneisen hat man nur noch in die Baumkronen geschaut  .
Was ist jetzt zu sehen ?


----------



## LDVelo (2. April 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt zu sehen ?



Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren,mal sehen wann ich dort mal wieder vorbei komm...


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2010)

..war das der Turm mit der Lichtung, wo ich etwas am schnaufen war? Danach der herrliche "Glühwürmchen"-Trail...


----------



## Houschter (2. April 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..war das der Turm mit der Lichtung, wo ich etwas am schnaufen war? Danach der herrliche "Glühwürmchen"-Trail...



Nö, der Turm iss noch wie immer. Ich mein das Türmchen, das wir neulich ausgelassen haben, der Pfad mit den vielen Sturmschäden, du erinnerst dich?

Der Pfad iss übrigens wieder frei  Und dort lag heut doch tatsächlich noch Restschnee!

Ob man nun mehr sieht weiß ich nicht, bin nicht hoch.


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2010)

..ahhh ja.
Beim nächsten Mal ist es fällig.


----------



## Coil (3. April 2010)

@ Pfalz-freeride

Ich finde den Rheinpfalz-Artikel positiv, da er aus unserer Sicht klar das fehlende Wissen der Entscheidungsträger zu Tage fördert. An diesem Punkt kann man ansetzen...

Der "Einwurf" verleiht den Stadtratsmitgliedern "Provinzialität". Dieses Etikett müssen sie sich meiner Meinung nach auch gefallen lassen, da der Blick über den Tellerrand (bisher) offensichtlich gescheut wurde.


----------



## lomo (4. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Alle diejenigen, die den Schänzelturm als kleines Bauwerk mitten im Wald kennen werden beim nächsten Besuch wohl etwas überrascht sein.  Der Turm iss noch da, aber der Wald iss weg!  Direkt neben dem Turm wurde auf einer Fußballfeldgroßen Fläche der komplette Wald entfernt, incl. der Stümpfe und Äste!



Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.forumon.net/forum/forum.php?fid=820&sec=showthread&id=32401


----------



## mtb_nico (4. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein:
> 
> http://www.forumon.net/forum/forum.php?fid=820&sec=showthread&id=32401


LoooL! Die Leute setzen immer noch einen drauf!


----------



## LDVelo (5. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein:
> 
> http://www.forumon.net/forum/forum.php?fid=820&sec=showthread&id=32401



Geiles Forum, pro Thread ein Beitrag, nämlich der des Posters. Keine einzige Antwort im ganzen Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. April 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Geiles Forum, pro Thread ein Beitrag, nämlich der des Posters. Keine einzige Antwort im ganzen Forum



Ääh, Du hast aber erkannt, dass das die Posts vom Förster sind, der über mögliche "Behinderungen" durch "Hiebe" informiert?

Edith meint: Oh, habe gerade die anderen Unterforen dort durchforstet ... da antwortet tatsächlich niemand. Mhh, schweigsame Truppe oder die sind alle draussen beim Wandern.


----------



## XXXDriver (19. April 2010)

Ich finde der Stadtrat Anweiler hat es einfach noch nicht gemerkt das das Gebiet ein sehr beliebtes Ziel ist und ein sehr großes Potenzial hat für Biker. Und bei uns in der Gegend MTB schon bald Volkssport ist, es kommen auch bestimmt durch die Erweiterung mehr Bikende Touristen. Anweiler sollte sich wirklich Bad Bergzarben als Vorbild anschauen. Erst vor kurzem wurde in Bergzabern die Sandgrube in der Nähe von der Schießanlage  legalisiert. 

Das Argument wir sind zu laut find ich absolut unsinnig. Wandere sind auch nicht ganz still die babbeln auch mal und machen dadurch auch Geräusche. Also bis jetzt bin ich immer gut mit Wandere ausgekommen freundlich Grüßen ein kleiner Spaß hinter her und die Sache ist gegessen. 

Das war jetzt mal nur so meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Gruß XXXDriver

PS: ( ich bin erst 15 Jahre alt und setzte mich dafür ein)


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2010)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Das Argument wir sind zu laut find ich absolut unsinnig.


Ist es auch. Als wir heute zur Kalmit hoch sind, sind 2 Ego-amputierte Pseudo-Motorrad-Rennfahrer an uns vorbei geblasen... das Klingeln in den Ohren und der Sprit-Geruch haben uns noch ein Stück begleitet. Den Hirnriss können sie von mir aus gerne verbieten! Da gibts wenigstens massig logische, handfeste Gründe dafür.


----------



## LDVelo (20. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Den Hirnriss können sie von mir aus gerne verbieten! Da gibts wenigstens massig logische, handfeste Gründe dafür.



Mit Motorradfahrern hast dus nicht so oder? Was du hier machst ist aber auch nicht besser als die Verallgemeinerungen die im Bezug auf uns MTBler oft angewandt werden. Nicht jeder motorisierte Biker rast wie ein Irrer herum, und solange sich die Raser nur selbst tot fahrn ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Laut ist es zwar, aber die fahren halt auf Straßen. Auch wenn diese durch den Wald verlaufen und daher logischerweise mehr Lärm als durch MTBler in den Wald kommt, es lässt sich nicht ändern.
Habe manchmal allerdings den Eindruck dass es Leute gibt die ein Motorrad sofort als "rasend" beschreiben nur weil man mal einen kräftigen Motorsound hört


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2010)

zweck Lärm von Mtb-ern: wenn mal jemand mit einem Büropupser darüber diskutiert kann er gerne Liftanlagen als Vergleich herziehen. Die machen ähnliche metallische Geräusche - und an die gewöhnen sich die Tiere ziemlich schnell, nicht ohne Grund ist unter so manchem Alpenlift das Fahren (meist im Wald) sog. Treeskiing verboten.


----------



## Warnschild (21. April 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Mit Motorradfahrern hast dus nicht so oder? Was du hier machst ist aber auch nicht besser als die Verallgemeinerungen die im Bezug auf uns MTBler oft angewandt werden. Nicht jeder motorisierte Biker rast wie ein Irrer herum, und solange sich die Raser nur selbst tot fahrn ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Laut ist es zwar, aber die fahren halt auf Straßen. Auch wenn diese durch den Wald verlaufen und daher logischerweise mehr Lärm als durch MTBler in den Wald kommt, es lässt sich nicht ändern.
> Habe manchmal allerdings den Eindruck dass es Leute gibt die ein Motorrad sofort als "rasend" beschreiben nur weil man mal einen kräftigen Motorsound hört



Jaaa! Ich kann doch nix dafür, dass das PS-Fahrzeuggewicht-Verhältnis meines Zweirads deutlich besser ist als das der meisten Mit-Straßennutzer. Deshalb kann ein Motorrad sehr wohl an vielerlei Stellen überholen, an denen ein Auto das nicht kann. 

Für mich ist nur schwer nachvollziehbar, dass ausgerechnet MTBler und Motorradfahrer einander anfeinden, da beide doch das gleiche Vorurteilsproblem seitens "normaler" Fahrer (Fahrrad bzw. Auto) aufgrund von fehlender Perspektivenübernahme kennen müssten.

Ein Standard-Radfahrer kann sich doch gleichfalls weder vorstellen, wie man auf den "gefährlichen Straßen" RR noch wie man mit dem MTB/CC "mitten im Wald" todesmutig steiles Gefälle auf- und abwärts überwinden bzw. einfach querfeldein fahren kann! 

Ebensowenig kann ein Nicht-Motorradfahrer nachvollziehen, wie es aussieht, wenn ein Zweiradfahrer seine Maschine beherrscht und wann er seine Umwelt gefährdet. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es nicht unbedingt die vermeintlich "sinnlos Rasenden", die nicht wissen, wie man eine Kurve nimmt, ohne im Gegenverkehr (unbeabsichtigtermaßen  ) zu landen oder auch nur ein Landwirtschaftliches Nutzfahrzeug sicher überholt.....

Soweit mal meine - hoffentlich geschätzte - persönliche Meinung als Beides-Fahrerin.


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2010)

Stimmt! 

In jungen Jahren bin ich auch mit dem Motorrad über hohe, gefährliche Pässe gefahren. Jetzt, im Alter, fahre ich mit dem MTB noch viel höhere und gefährlichere.
Irgend ein Anfeinder findet sich immer und überall.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2010)

Schön, dass ihr euch eure Köpflein über Schwachsinn zerbrecht, den irgendjemand zwischen irgendwelchen Zeilen gelesen haben will, was irgendjemand anders aber vielleicht gar nicht so gedacht hat  Anfeindungen... *pffff* da leidet wohl jemand unter Verfolgungswahn?

Nur so viel: wenn ich was von Pseudo-Rennfahrern schreibe, weiß ich wovon ich schreibe  Um Fahren können oder Maschine beherrschen ging es mir übrigens nicht mal im Entferntesten. Auf einer Gerade den Hahn bis zum Anschlag aufreißen erfordert nicht allzu viel Fahrkönnen.  Und was kräftigen Motorsound angeht bin ich auch einiges gewöhnt... (das WANN/WO/WIE ist hier eher ausschlaggebend)

So, viel Spaß beim weiter rumhacken. Mal sehen, welche Illusionen ihr aus dem Posting heraus konstruiert


----------



## lomo (21. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> ... Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es nicht unbedingt die vermeintlich "sinnlos Rasenden" ...



Naja, fahre ja auch beides. Allerdings habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl, daß die "sinnlos Rasenden" immer mehr werden. Zumindest hier in der Stadt ... ich finde es nicht lustich, wenn einer meint mit 100 auffem Hinterrad fahrend am Kindergarten vorbeidonnern zu müssen ... und das ist kein Einzelfall.
Wobei ich gleich relativieren muss, es betrifft natürlich auch andere Fahrzeuggattungen.

Ach so, ich vergaß: Früher war alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. April 2010)

Liegt bestimmt an der Verdummung der Gesellschaft. Nicht jeder kann mehr gleichzeitig mit 100 km/h auf dem Hinterrad fahren und gleichzeitig drauf achten wo er sich gerade befindet. Vorausschauendes Denken zahlt sich auch schon lange nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ach so, ich vergaß: Früher war alles besser.


Früher war wirklich alles besser. Sogar die Zukunft.


----------



## lomo (21. April 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vorausschauendes Denken zahlt sich auch schon lange nicht mehr aus.



Hm, diese gesellschaftliche Strömung habe ich irgendwie verpasst.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. April 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Früher war wirklich alles besser. Sogar die Zukunft.



Vermutlich haben wir heute mehr Vergangenheit als gestern, aber haben wir morgen weniger Zukunft als heute?


----------



## el Zimbo (22. April 2010)

Also gestern war die Vergangenheit nicht so doll...
...und natürlich haben wir morgen weniger Zukunft - denk doch mal an die Apokalypse, die ist längst überfällig.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. April 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also gestern war die Vergangenheit nicht so doll...
> ...und natürlich haben wir morgen weniger Zukunft - denk doch mal an die Apokalypse, die ist längst überfällig.



... natürlich ... sooo klar ist mir das nicht. Wenn´s ewig ist, gibt es dann länger oder kürzer?

Zur Apokalypse kann ich nix sagen, da sind allein die Zeugen Jehovas kompetent. Lassen aber seit knapp 100 Jahren immer neue Kalender drucken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (25. April 2010)

Houschter schrieb:
			
		

> Alle diejenigen, die den Schänzelturm als kleines Bauwerk mitten im Wald kennen werden beim nächsten Besuch wohl etwas überrascht sein.  Der Turm iss noch da, aber der Wald iss weg!  Direkt neben dem Turm wurde auf einer Fußballfeldgroßen Fläche der komplette Wald entfernt, incl. der Stümpfe und Äste!





			
				roischiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Fernsicht vom Turm hatte man von da oben ja sowieso fast keine mehr - abgesehen von den 2 Schneisen hat man nur noch in die Baumkronen geschaut .
> Was ist jetzt zu sehen ?





LDVelo schrieb:


> Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren,mal sehen wann ich dort mal wieder vorbei komm...



Ich hab mein Gäsbock-training am Freitag mal in den Pfälzerwald verlegt und bin dann auch mal auf den Schänzelturm raufgestiegen ... sagenhaftes Wasgau-Panorama vom Feinsten ... von (vermutlich) Asselstein am linken Rand bis (vermutlich) Esthal am rechten Rand  ... im Sommer, wenn die Luft nich so dunstig is --> bestimmt noch bessere Fernsicht 

Der Weg runter zum Benderplatz mit seinen riesigen Steinbrocken  is echt selektiv, auch ohne die umgestürzten Tannen. 
Weiß jemand, ob was von dem Kaliber beim Gäsbockmarathon im Programm is ?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Mai 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob was von dem Kaliber beim Gäsbockmarathon im Programm is ?



Es wird schlimmer werden als in deinen kühnsten Träumen


----------



## han (5. Mai 2010)

war jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in DÜW Bismarckturm unterwegs und hat, in Höhe des Wölfchens, den Aushang des Försters gesehen, bzw gelesen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2010)

han schrieb:


> war jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in DÜW Bismarckturm unterwegs und hat, in Höhe des Wölfchens, den Aushang des Försters gesehen, bzw gelesen?


Bei sowas bitte immer fotografisches Bildmaterial anfertigen, damit alle wissen, worum es geht 


Zum Schänzelturm: War am Wochenende dort, soooo schlimm find ichs jetzt gar nicht. Da haben sie schon deutlich schlimmere Verwüstungen angerichtet. Außerhalb der Fläche sieht ja alles ganz gut aus und die Wege sind davon auch quasi nicht betroffen. Und geschichtlich gesehen ist der Ausblick in diese Richtung ja auch schon korrekt


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2010)

Oben am Einstieg haben se nen Zettel mit Zitat aus dem Waldgesetz angenagelt.
Ich frag mich wer die Kosten für den "Rotfäulebefall" übernimmt... 

Im Ernst - wir wissen, dass wir offiziell nicht auf Trails fahren dürfen, also ignorieren und weiter machen.
Ich denke, dass die's vor allem auf die Jungs abgesehen haben, die den oberen Teil immer wieder hoch schieben und
"Sektionstraining" machen. Das kam zwischen den Zeilen von dem Mann mit der Fahne durch.
Da bin ich selbst allerdings auch wenig von begeistert, für sowas sind Bikeparks da - im Wald sollten wir drauf achten,
dass wir uns nicht zu sehr auf einzelnen Streckenabschnitten verewigen.
Hinzu kommt halt noch, dass da oben auch viele Kinder spielen - da sind natürlich die Eltern besorgt und machen Terror...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...für sowas sind Bikeparks da...


 immer die alte Leier... Es gibts auch Leute die haben kein Auto und würden gerne in der Region ihren Sport ausüben. Mit Verboten wird man das nicht geregelt bekommen. Aber ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ja auch für legale DH-FR-Strecken.
Aber leider gibt es die hier noch nicht - so lange müssen wir uns entweder benehmen, oder mit Stress rechnen...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch für legale DH-FR-Strecken.
> Aber leider gibt es die hier noch nicht - so lange müssen wir uns entweder benehmen, oder mit Stress rechnen...


Nachel uffen Kopp... 
Ich wollte nur für die Offiziellen, die hier sicherlich mitlesen, nochmals erläutern, dass man Kopfschmerzen nicht beseitigen kann indem man den Kopf abschneidet...


----------



## donnersberger (5. Mai 2010)

kann net mal einer "von uns" im Lotto gewinnen und den Pfälzerwald kaufen?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...dass man Kopfschmerzen nicht beseitigen kann indem man den Kopf abschneidet...



Der Vergleich gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (5. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei sowas bitte immer fotografisches Bildmaterial anfertigen, damit alle wissen, worum es geht


hätte ich ja gemacht  dann hätte ich aber zugeben müssen, diese gelesen zu haben..was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2010)

han schrieb:


> hätte ich ja gemacht  dann hätte ich aber zugeben müssen, diese gelesen zu haben..was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe


Ich hab nix gesehen. Vielleicht ist das Schild zu klein?!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2010)

Welches Schild?


----------



## LDVelo (5. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> B
> Zum Schänzelturm: War am Wochenende dort, soooo schlimm find ichs jetzt gar nicht. Da haben sie schon deutlich schlimmere Verwüstungen angerichtet. Außerhalb der Fläche sieht ja alles ganz gut aus und die Wege sind davon auch quasi nicht betroffen. Und geschichtlich gesehen ist der Ausblick in diese Richtung ja auch schon korrekt



Wann warst du denn unterwegs? Wir waren am So-mittag in der Gegend. Schänzelturm hätte mich auch interessiert,aber irgendwie war der Ludwigsturm dann doch verlockender


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Mai 2010)

schilder hab ich auch gesehn,waren aber insgesamt 3 auf der strecke runter zur weilach 
hat einscheint einer abgemacht...
zum oberen Teil:
also der is schon spaßig,wurden ja auch 2 kicker gebaut(von wem nur?)
aber sektionstraining würd ichd as jetzt nicht gerade nennen...
fahren ganz hoch,bis kurz vors letzte schild(welches schild ) und dann wieder abwärts...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Mai 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kann net mal einer "von uns" im Lotto gewinnen und den Pfälzerwald kaufen?


Wenns damit schon getan wäre, wär das ja einfach 




LDVelo schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn unterwegs? Wir waren am So-mittag in der Gegend. Schänzelturm hätte mich auch interessiert,aber irgendwie war der Ludwigsturm dann doch verlockender


Auch Sonntag, Nachmittag. So gegen halb 4 dürften wir oben gewesen sein. Ich fand den Schänzelturm verlockender, wollte mich unbedingt bei dem Siffwetter am Bach entlang kämpfen.


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2010)

Zur Kenntnisnahme:
http://www.pfaelzerwald.de/Besucherlenkungskonzept_Endbericht_BTE_150dpi.pdf

Man beachte vorallem die aussagekräftigen Quellen in Kap. 3.3...


----------



## Bogie (25. Mai 2010)

Wirklich aktuelle Fälle/Berichte . Da hat wahrscheinlich jemand gegoogelt und nix anderes als die zwei "brandaktuellen" Artikel gefunden.
Und die Höhe ist ja dann die nächste Aussage (die muß man sich wirklich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:

"Das Konfliktpotenzial spiegelt sich auch in den Ergebnissen einer Befragung im Auftrag der Rheinpfalz wieder (RHEINPFALZ 2006). Aus den Ergebnissen wird deutlich, dass immerhin 31 % der pfälzischen Bevölkerung der Meinung ist, der Pfälzerwald solle ausschließlich den Wanderern vorbehalten werden (vgl. Abb. 14)."

Aus der Abbildung ist aber auch für einen Statistiklaien herauszulesen, daß immerhin eine "kleine" Mehrheit von 64% der pfälzischen Bevölkerung der Meinung ist, daß die Wanderwege auch von anderen Freizeitsportlern genutzt werden dürfen.

Außerdem frage ich mich grade noch ob die oben dargestellte Befragung wirklich das Konfliktpotential aufzeigt oder nicht viel mehr einfaches Besitzstandsdenken.


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2010)

Das Besucherlenkungskonzept ist wieder ein Beleg dafür, dass sich in den letzten 10 Jahren keinerlei geistige Bewegung seitens der "alteingesessenen Waldbesitzer" ergeben hat. Es werden - Johanniskreuz beim Natursport Opening war wieder ein Beweis - stereotyp die gleichen Argumente, Unwahrheiten und Positionen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend vertreten. Das Un- oder Halbwissen in Bezug auf Mountainbiken im Pfälzerwald ist erschreckend. Es ist aber bequem, diese altenPositionen bis zum Erbruch zu wiederholen.

Die Auftraggeber des Konzeptes befragt, wie sie denn die deutliche Qualitätsverschlechterung eines MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald verantworten können, wenn noch mehr Routen auf Waldautobahnen verlegt werden (Stichwort Benutzertrennung), haben mir bis heute keine Antwort gegeben. Der MTB-Park ist eine und jetzt auch recht erfolgreich bewertete Facette (DIMB) der Besucherlenkung. Ja, mir ist klar, dass dies für die lokalen Biker nur sehr begrenzt oder gar nicht gilt. 

Was aber Fakt bleibt: Alle am Prozess beteiligten können ruhigen Gewissens über die MTB'ler befinden. Ansprechpartner gibt es keine, oder es ist der MTBvD oder die DIMB IG Pfalz. Von beiden Seiten gab es zumindest bis zu diesem Stand des verabschiedeten Konzeptes keine Teilhabe. Wenn man liest, wer in dem Beirat vertreten sein soll, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.

Die einzige Vorgehensweise ist die gelebte Übung des verantwortlichen Miteinanders. Das werden auf beiden Seiten nicht alle schaffen, aber den Versuch ist es wert. Das Trail-Biking im Pfälzerwald kommt durch solche Konzepte keinen Schritt weiter, ber es stört sich zum Glück auch nicht daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

Puh, schwerer Tobak, bin gerade am Überfliegen ...

Stichwort "Trail-Biking". Diesem Tatbestand habe ich gerade am vergangenem Wochenende sehr gefröhnt und ich muss sagen, ich habe das entgegen meiner Gewohnheit am stark frequentierten Haardtrand getan. Aber es war ein Paradebeispiel für ein gelebtes Miteinander von Wanderern und Mountainbikern - kein einziges böses Wort, nur freundliche und fröhliche Menschen. Lag's nur am Wetter? Ich glaube kaum.
Von daher kann ich inhaltlich einige Bedenken des sogenannten Besucherlenkungskonzeptes (noch?) nicht nachvollziehen. Zumindest hätte ja fast jeder Dritte mich aus dem Wald schmeissen müssen (ich glaube die Umfrage war nicht repräsentativ!(. 

Wenn ich mich aber als Individuum so im Wald bewegen kann, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob eine Interessensvertretung für mich notwendig ist? Wenn ja, wo liegen deren Ziele? Vielleicht können MTBvD (die den obskuren fünften Platz bei einem Marathon belegt haben) oder DIMB IG Pfalz (Tourismusgewerbe?) sich mal entsprechend präsentieren und über ihre Arbeit aufklären!


Edith meint:

Aus dem Besucherlenkungskonzept:
_"Es sind nur solche Wege auszuweisen bzw. zu unterhalten, die den heutigen
und aus touristischen Megatrends absehbaren Qualitätsansprüchen des Gas-
tes entsprechen. Bei der Auswahl der Wege gilt der Grundsatz "Klasse statt
Masse"."
_

Was soll das heissen? Fallen dem jetzt interessante Trails zum Opfer, weil sie keinem *Megatrend* entsprechen?


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2010)

Bitte auch mal Kapitel 5.6.2 Abschnitt 2 beachten... *kopfschüttel*



			
				Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Vorgehensweise ist die gelebte Übung des verantwortlichen  Miteinanders. Das werden auf beiden Seiten nicht alle schaffen, aber den  Versuch ist es wert. Das Trail-Biking im Pfälzerwald kommt durch solche  Konzepte keinen Schritt weiter, ber es stört sich zum Glück auch nicht  daran.


 Ich finde das eine räumliche Trennung von Wanderern/Spaziergängern und Tourenbikern nicht notwendig ist. Durch rücksichtsvolles Miteinander, das selbstverständlich sein sollte aber nicht in jeder Erziehung gefruchtet hat, ergeben sich keine Probleme. Ich erlebe es jedes Wochenende wieder aufs Neue. 

Für die Gravityfraktion sieht das wiederrum anders aus. Die brauchen auf jeden Fall einen räumlich getrennten Bereich in dem sie ihre Strecke bauen können. Dieser ist aber im Vergleich zur Fläche des PW so gering, dass es nach wie vor in meinen Augen total unverständlich ist das man hier nicht handelt... Für mich bleibt nur die Erklärung das die zuständigen Personen nicht handeln wollen.


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Für die Gravityfraktion sieht das wiederrum anders aus. Die brauchen auf jeden Fall einen räumlich getrennten Bereich in dem sie ihre Strecke bauen können.



Mmmh, wie geht das dann weiter? Ich mein' ich bin dieser Interessensgruppe nicht zugehörig, aber wenn ein "Spot" mal legalisiert wurde, ist er dann auch noch interessant? Als Tourenfahrer oder auch "CC-Schwucke" lass ich mich ja nicht auf ausgewiesene Routen (z.B. MTB-Park) reduzieren bzw. beschränken.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aber als Individuum so im Wald bewegen kann, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob eine Interessensvertretung für mich notwendig ist? Wenn ja, wo liegen deren Ziele? Vielleicht können MTBvD (die den obskuren fünften Platz bei einem Marathon belegt haben) oder DIMB IG Pfalz (Tourismusgewerbe?) sich mal entsprechend präsentieren und über ihre Arbeit aufklären!



Ich finde es bis heute noch immer höchst bedenklich für uns, dass es nicht geschafft wurde, Vertreter der MTBler im Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. zu platzieren. Kletterer, Reiter, etc. sind dort mit Interessensvertretungen beteiligt. Daher ganz große Kritik meinerseits an die DIMB. Wurde da nicht versucht über den Sportbund Pfalz Eintritt in diesen Verein zu erreichen? Was ist daraus geworden? Tritt man (DIMB) dann wieder auf den Plan, wenn's zu spät, sprich das Besucherlenkungskonzept durch ist!?!?

Einen positiven Nebeneffekt hat allerdings das Konzept: Es sollen ja viele schwachfrequentierte Wege zugunsten von "Premium"-Wegen aufgelassen werden... für mich heißt das, das es in Zukunft Wege geben wird, die ich ganz allein für mich fahren kann und nicht mit anderen Benutzergruppen teilen muss (Gruß an Haardtfahrer, mit dem ich vor kurzem daruüber gesprochen hatte...)

Gruß
Der Optimizer - ich ******** auf euer Lenkungskonzept!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Mmmh, wie geht das dann weiter? Ich mein' ich bin dieser Interessensgruppe nicht zugehörig, aber wenn ein "Spot" mal legalisiert wurde, ist er dann auch noch interessant? Als Tourenfahrer oder auch "CC-Schwucke" lass ich mich ja nicht auf ausgewiesene Routen (z.B. MTB-Park) reduzieren bzw. beschränken.


"Touren" und CC-Touren sind in meinen Augen eine ganz andere Art Radfahren... Man kann nicht sagen nur weil sich Tourenfahrer nicht auf einen Spot beschränken lassen kann das mit der Gravitiyfraktion auch nicht funktionieren. Die Gravityfraktion steckt viel Scheiß und Blut in einen Spot um ihn für ihre Belange optimal her zu richten. Wenn in der Vergangenheit ein Spot seinen "Platz gewechselt" hat dann immer da die Offiziellen versucht haben das Problem durch Baumfällen und Verbote zu "lösen". Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das ist als würde man Kopfweh beseitigen wollen in dem man den Kopf abschneidet. Aber das ist in den Köpfen der "Lenker" noch nicht angekommen...
Fazit: Gebt der Gravityfraktion einen für ihre Belange brauchbaren (!!!) Platz und dann wird sich die Bauaktivität auf diesen Bereich konzentieren. Beispiele hierfür gibt es, allerdings nicht in den Akten, da es dann ja offiziell wäre und mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt gerät.


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bitte auch mal Kapitel 5.6.2 Abschnitt 2 beachten... *kopfschüttel*...


Der Absatz 5.6.2 könnte direkt aus der Feder des Herrn Schlappkohl (BUND) stammen. Der wiederholt ebenso seit 10 Jahren ohne Unterlass, dass Mountainbiker die Natur nur als Kulisse für das rauschhafte Ausleben irgendwelcher Adrenalinexzesse nutzen. 
Sie wollen nicht zuhören.
Sie wollen nicht verstehen.
Sie wollen sich nicht ernsthaft mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.
Hoch zu Ross auf den Buchstaben des Landeswaldgesetzes ist es ein Leichtes eine Gruppe, die über keine offizielle Vertretung verfügt, zu diskreditieren und als Feindbild in den Wald zu projezieren. Diese Einfältigkeit kotzt mich an, weil sie völlig an der gelebten Realität vorbei geht. Beispiel: siehe letztes Wochenende und hunderte davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (25. Mai 2010)

ich würde töten fuer ne legale downhill/freeride strecke an der kalmit!  und warum sollte man dann eine legale strecke als nicht mehr so intressant empfinden...zum einen hat man dann auch die moeglichkeit sprünge usw. aufwaendiger und sicherer zu bauen und ich muss mir auch nicht jedes mal gedanken machen ob nichts kaputt oder sabotiert wurde! mal von konflikten ganz abgesehn ,es gab ja auch schon gespraeche mit vertretern von forst , paechtern und gemeinden! jeder sieht mittlerweile den bedarf..aber was tun so richtig will keiner! dann wird einem erzaehlt das im hinteren pfaelzerwald sicher was zu finden ist wo man ne strecke bauen kann. als ob irgendwer 2 stunden durch den wald faehrt um an die strecke zu kommen! die intressanten teile sind halt verpachtet, zumindest an dem berg wo man am meisten anfangen kann..der kalmit! wenn ich als seh was andere regionen mit viel weniger hoehenmeter, einer viel schlechteren lage und vegetation machen und was wir hier fuer ein potential haetten , das tut schon irgendwo weh!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich würde töten fuer ne legale downhill/freeride strecke an der kalmit!



Wie lautet das fünfte Gebot? 
Du bist nicht zufällig "Kriegsdienstverweigerer"?


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Die Gravityfraktion steckt viel Scheiß und Blut in einen Spot um ihn für ihre Belange optimal her zu richten....


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


>


Uff... Klassiker... Ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint ist...


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich finde es bis heute noch immer höchst bedenklich für uns, dass es nicht geschafft wurde, Vertreter der MTBler im Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. zu platzieren. Kletterer, Reiter, etc. sind dort mit Interessensvertretungen beteiligt. Daher ganz große Kritik meinerseits an die DIMB. Wurde da nicht versucht über den Sportbund Pfalz Eintritt in diesen Verein zu erreichen? Was ist daraus geworden? Tritt man (DIMB) dann wieder auf den Plan, wenn's zu spät, sprich das Besucherlenkungskonzept durch ist!?!?



Wie sollte denn idealerweise so was aussehen?
Ich mein', ich war früher jahrelang in verbandlich organisierter Jugendarbeit tätig gewesen und habe auch die zunehmende Unverbindlichkeit der Heranwachsenden bzw. der nachfolgenden Generationen kritisiert. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch in meiner eigenen Freizeittätigkeit "unverbindlich" und gehöre keinem "Verband" oder "Verein" an, also mache ich das, was ich früher mal kritisierte. Aber nochmal, wie könnte sowas idealerweise aussehen, wenn man sich organisieren würde? Will man das überhaupt?


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2010)

So, hab jetzt mal beim MTBvD reingeschaut:



> *
> Fünf Gründe für eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD*
> 1. Gemeinsam Spass am Mountainbikesport haben!
> 2. Versichert sein während der Radsportaktivität!
> ...



Mmmmh, so 'ne richtige Interessensvertretung sehe ich da drin nicht, geschweige denn eine Lobby!


----------



## OZM (26. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> > FÃ¼nf GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r eine Mitgliedschaft im MTBvD
> > 1. Gemeinsam Spass am Mountainbikesport haben!
> > 2. Versichert sein wÃ¤hrend der RadsportaktivitÃ¤t!
> > 3. Sonderkonditionen als Mitglied erhalten!
> ...



Selbes Problem wie bei der aktuellen IG:

Eine Instanz der Interessenvertretung muss *auf der LegitimitÃ¤t der lokalen Biker grÃ¼nden*.

Das Gerede von "gemeinsam Spass" haben, kann ich nicht mehr hÃ¶ren.

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Angebote fÃ¼r Einsteiger u AuswÃ¤rtige, aber wer von den lokalen bikern bitteschÃ¶n braucht Hilfe beim SpaÃ haben? Es sieht doch viel eher so aus, das nicht mal die Leute regelmÃ¤Ãig zusammen fahren, die sich kennen und schÃ¤tzen, weil Zeitfenster und Fahrstil einfach nicht immer passen.

Eine Interessenvertretung fÃ¼r ALLE biker tut grosse Not!
Im Moment werden sehr richtungsweisende Entscheidungen getroffen und die biker sitzen definitiv nicht mit am Tisch. 



lomo schrieb:


> ... wie kÃ¶nnte sowas idealerweise aussehen, wenn man sich organisieren wÃ¼rde? Will man das Ã¼berhaupt?



Imho brauchen wir keinen Animateur fÃ¼r biker, sondern einen SchreibtischtÃ¤ter, der Kontakt zu den verschiedenen lokalen Gruppen hÃ¤lt und so eine Schnittstelle zwischen bikern und EntscheidungstrÃ¤gern/Organisatoren/Vertretern ausserhalb dient. Nicht sehr actiongeladen und prickelnd der Job, aber sehr sehr wichtig. Das kÃ¶nnte ne ganz schlanke Orgastruktur sein (ohne Wahlen u Pipapo) und kÃ¶nnte sich z.B. direkt an DIMB IG, Barbarians, HDDH oder auch an den PWV andocken. 

Aber es ist natÃ¼rlich viel cooler, das Rad noch mal zu erfinden ...


Greez OZM


----------



## Romarius (27. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein Senf: 
ja, da scheint jemand viel gegoogelt zu haben fÃ¼r seine Forschung . z.B. die "Wanderforschung" (Motive d. Wanderer, bzw Waldsportler), da fehlen einige essentielle Punkte. weit mehr als die url: www.wanderforschung.de wurde da keineswegs besucht. dass diese untersuchung grosse schwÃ¤chen hat wird verschwiegen.

weiter im Text:

"Auf einem Weg darf nur die Art/Menge an touristischen Nutzungen stattfinden,
fÃ¼r die der Weg aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit (Breite, Steigung, Bodenbeschaffenheit,
Einsehbarkeit usw.) geeignet ist. Bedingt die Mehrfachnutzung
eines Weges Gefahren bzw. QualitÃ¤tseinbuÃen fÃ¼r eine Nutzergruppe,
so ist eine rÃ¤umliche Trennung der Nutzungen anzustreben.
ï¿½ï¿½ Bei bestimmten, punktuellen Wegesituationen, an denen freiwillige Vereinbarungen
nachweislich nicht zu einer EntschÃ¤rfung der Konfliktsituationen fÃ¼hren
und an denen keine rÃ¤umliche Trennung der einzelnen Nutzergruppen
mÃ¶glich ist, sind von der vorgeschlagenen Koordinierungsstelle entsprechende
EinzelfalllÃ¶sungen auszuarbeiten."
typisch deutsches Regelwerk-Denken. wieso nicht etwas "lockerer" auf gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme (wie es ja eigentlich im PW groÃteils Ã¼blich ist) verweisen?...tststs. Das kann es ja nicht geben, denn Regeln mÃ¼ssen sein, auch wenn die Menschen diese eigentlich nicht brauchen. Hauptsache die Institution an sich kann sich aufplustern.

Zudem wird hier der Punkt "Gefahren fÃ¼r Nutzergruppe" angesprochen. Was ein Bulls**t. Es ist mehrfach erwiesen, dass die Leute raus in die "freie, wilde" Natur gehen, um dem mehrfach Ã¼berversicherten Alltag zu entfliehen. Eigenverantwortung und Selbstbestimmung sind hier die Stichworte. Auch wird hier pauschal angenommen, dass es durch Mehrfachnutzung von Wanderwegen zu QualitÃ¤tseinbuÃen kommt. Weiter ausgefÃ¼hrt wird dieser Punkt aber nicht. Wenn man gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme predigen wÃ¼rde, wo wÃ¤re dann bitte die QualitÃ¤tseinbuÃe?

Ratet mal, wer denn am besten so ein Wander-leitsystem umsetzen kÃ¶nnte...3 Buchstaben: BTE (die Ersteller der Studie)

meine Hauptkritik: es fehlt hier der Ãffentlichen Instanz an KritikfÃ¤higkeit. Und einem von OZM angesprochenen Bike-freundlichen SchreibtischtÃ¤ter.

Es wird zwar sicher keine Verbote geben, aber ich kÃ¶nnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es in ca 5 Jahren zu grÃ¶Ãeren Probleme auf Wanderwegen kommen kÃ¶nnte als bisher. Da wird dann sicher auch mal das Ordnungsamt an der Kalmit stehen und kassieren (auch wenn sich kein anderer Waldnutzer von Bikern gestÃ¶rt fÃ¼hlt) - da geht es dann ums Prinzip und die Gesetze 


Wenn sich jemand als SchreibtischtÃ¶ter anbietet, kÃ¶nnte ich demjenigen mal wiss. fundierte "Motive fÃ¼r das Mountainbiken im PW" zusammenstellen.
Wie OZM auch angedeutet hat, kÃ¶nnte eine solche Person z.B. ein MTB-Shop Besitzer sein oder Tourenveranstalter der sich zuvor mit anderen Vereinen, Agenturen, Shops, und der nichtorganisierten Szene abgesprochen hat.


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> ... Das könnte ne ganz schlanke Orgastruktur sein (ohne Wahlen u Pipapo) und könnte sich z.B. direkt an ... den PWV andocken.



Interessanter Ansatz ... bin ja selbst Mitglied im PWV. Man könnte das "System" ja zu seinem "Vorteil" nutzen. Auf der HP des PWV heisst es auch: "Die "Deutsche Wanderjugend" im PWV organisiert speziell für unsere Junior-Generation ... sportliche Radtouren ..."


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> typisch deutsches Regelwerk-Denken. wieso nicht etwas "lockerer" auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme (wie es ja eigentlich im PW großteils üblich ist) verweisen?...tststs. Das kann es ja nicht geben, denn Regeln müssen sein, auch wenn die Menschen diese eigentlich nicht brauchen.


Ja klar muss das sein! Es gibt so viele Menschen, die sind zu blöd über ne Kreuzung zu fahren, wenn da keine Ampel ist, was erwartest du dann in so einer völlig ungeregelten Situation? Geht doch nicht sowas... 




Romarius schrieb:


> Schreibtischtöter


Absicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vriesi (27. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz ... bin ja selbst Mitglied im PWV. Man könnte das "System" ja zu seinem "Vorteil" nutzen. Auf der HP des PWV heisst es auch: "Die "Deutsche Wanderjugend" im PWV organisiert speziell für unsere Junior-Generation ... sportliche Radtouren ..."



Sozusagen einen PWV Flashmob?


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2010)

Vriesi schrieb:


> Sozusagen einen PWV Flashmob?



Machste mit?


----------



## Vriesi (27. Mai 2010)

Feindliche Übernahme?
Immer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2010)

Bei den buchstäblich wegsterbenden Mitgliederbeständen sollte das doch kein Problem sein, eine Ortsgruppe zu kapern


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei den buchstäblich wegsterbenden Mitgliederbeständen sollte das doch kein Problem sein, eine Ortsgruppe zu kapern



Jetzt gilt's nur noch Hütten aufzuteilen und Speisepläne festzulegen.


----------



## Kama59971 (28. Mai 2010)

Wir müssen weder den Wald noch die Hütten kaufen. Das ganze Problem könnte man ganz einfach lösen. Man müßte nur die Parkplätze, wie Hahnenschritt, Kalmit oder an der Totenkopfhütte usw., also in unmittelbarer Nähe der Hütten, auflösen! Wenn der Wanderer richtig weit wandern muss wird er automatisch ruhiger und es werden auch weniger. Die meisten wollen doch gar nicht richtig wandern sondern am liebsten mit dem Auto vor die Hütte fahren damit man nach drei oder vier Schoppen nicht so weit zum Auto laufen muss. Erkennt man häufig auch an der entsprechenden "Wanderbekleidung". Er mit Halbschuhen und Krawatte oder Jacket, sie mit Rock und ebenfalls entsprechenden Schuhen. Die brauchen dann natürlich auf den Wegen auch mehr Platz.
Ich selbst hatte noch nie Stress mit Wanderen die ich weit abseits der Hütten und Parkplätzen getroffen habe. Im Gegenteil die sind teilweise sogar dankbar wenn man ihnen Auskünfte über die Wege geben kann. Also - Parkplätze weiter weg und schon ist gut;-)


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2010)

Eine bedenkenswerte Alternative. Gerade am Wochenende werden die "kleinen" Zufahrtsstraßen dicht gemacht und wer in den Wald will, nutzt dann vorhandene Angebote des ÖPNV (Bus, Bahn). Gelaufen werden kann dann immer noch. Das würde die Umwelt bedeutend entlasten. Der freie Zugang zur Natur würde zwar eingeschränkt, aber die paar Klagen zu Beginn dieser Regelung müsste man halt in Kauf nehmen. 
Ökonomisch wäre das für die Region zwar der GAU, aber man kann sich ja ausmalen, welchen Interessen man mit so einem Vorschlag in die Hände spielt. Dazu passt perfekt die Prognose über die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in der Waldregion - Stichwort "Demographischer Wandel". Der direkte Haardtrand ist davon weniger betroffen, aber kaum 10 Kilometer weiter westlich können wir dann einen Zaun hochziehen, die Tür zumachen und den Schlüssel wegschmeissen.


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2010)

Auch Leute die nur 10 Minuten vom Parkplatz bis zur nächsten Hütte "wandern" und da ihre Schoppen trinken haben die gleiche Berechtigung sich im Wald aufzuhalten wie wir. 
Den Versuch das Problem dadurch zu lösen, dass man einfach die Personengruppe die einem nicht passt aus dem Wald auszusperren wird ja gerade von einigen Interessengruppen auf die Radfahrer angewendet und ist keine Lösung.
Gerade der Pfälzerwald zeigt ja, dass es eigentlich gar kein Problem gibt. Selbst am Wochenende wenn sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind erlebe ich immer nur sehr wenige vereinzelte Nörgler. Wenn man auf die Fußgänger Rücksicht nimmt reagiert die große Mehrheit eher positiv und das zeigt, dass man durchaus ohne Regelungen zusammen die Wege nutzen kann. Das muss halt bei den Verantwortlichen ankommen, wie Romarius schon geschrieben hat gibt es überhaupt keinen Regelungbedarf, Nutzungstrennung, Kanalisierung oder sonstwas.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Auch Leute die nur 10 Minuten vom Parkplatz bis zur nächsten Hütte "wandern" und da ihre Schoppen trinken haben die gleiche Berechtigung sich im Wald aufzuhalten wie wir.
> Den Versuch das Problem dadurch zu lösen, dass man einfach die Personengruppe die einem nicht passt aus dem Wald auszusperren wird ja gerade von einigen Interessengruppen auf die Radfahrer angewendet und ist keine Lösung.
> Gerade der Pfälzerwald zeigt ja, dass es eigentlich gar kein Problem gibt. Selbst am Wochenende wenn sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind erlebe ich immer nur sehr wenige vereinzelte Nörgler. Wenn man auf die Fußgänger Rücksicht nimmt reagiert die große Mehrheit eher positiv und das zeigt, dass man durchaus ohne Regelungen zusammen die Wege nutzen kann. Das muss halt bei den Verantwortlichen ankommen, wie Romarius schon geschrieben hat gibt es überhaupt keinen Regelungbedarf, Nutzungstrennung, Kanalisierung oder sonstwas.


Das unterschreibe ich so...

Zum Thema "nahe an die Hütte fahren". Am Forsthaus "An den Fichten" wundert es mich jedes Mal das kein "Wanderer" mit dem Auto in die Hütte reinfährt. Die Parken echt so nah an der Hütte, dass sie im strömenden Regen vom Auto ohne einen Regentropfen abzubekommen in die Hütte rein kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2010)

@OZM & Kelme:
erinnert ihr euch noch an die Podiumsdiskussion auf dem Hambacher Schloss??? Wie war denn da der letzte Stand? Hatte Thomas Kleinjohann (DIMB) nicht irgendwas gesagt, dass über den Sportbund Pfalz die Möglichkeit bestehe, in den Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. zu kommen?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2010)

Zum Rasthaus an den Fichten:
...bei Regen könnte man es ja nachvollziehen.
Aber selbst bei bestem Wetter stehen die Autos direkt vor der Tür,
statt auf dem max. 150m entfernten Parkplatz. 

Gründen wir jetzt eine MTB-Sparte im Pfälzerwaldverein?
Dazu muss hoffentlich keine bestimmte Ortsgruppe herhalten,
und wir brauchen auch keine eigene Hütte - die muss dann ja bewirtet werden...

Wo wären denn die Vorteile, bzw. hätte man dann wirklich sowas wie ein Mitspracherecht?


----------



## Bogie (28. Mai 2010)

Leute, jeder wird mal älter (auch wir.... Ja, ich weiß, ich früher, Ihr später) und damit nicht mehr so leistungsfähig. Ich mit meinem Hinkebein kann schon nachempfinden, daß Leute, die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß sind, mit dem Auto nah an die Hütten fahren. Trotzdem wollen auch die die Natur erleben und natürlich das kulinarische Angebot der Hütten nutzen (wir doch auch). 
Problematisch wird das Ganze doch immer erst dann, wenn die Haltung "Der Wald gehört mir/uns alleine" vertreten wird oder sich jemand rücksichtslos verhält. Wir Biker sind halt bei den Abfahrten schnell, teilweise sehr schnell und tauchen für die Fußgänger oft sehr überraschend auf. 
Es liegt an uns, das meinem eigenen Erleben nach zu über 99 % funktionierende Miteinander auf den Trails/Wanderwegen weiterhin positiv zu gestalten.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Mai 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Leute, jeder wird mal älter (auch wir.... Ja, ich weiß, ich früher, Ihr später) und damit nicht mehr so leistungsfähig. Ich mit meinem Hinkebein kann schon nachempfinden, daß Leute, die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß sind, mit dem Auto nah an die Hütten fahren. Trotzdem wollen auch die die Natur erleben und natürlich das kulinarische Angebot der Hütten nutzen (wir doch auch).


Das stimmt! Allerdings haben wir dann ziemlich viele Kriegsversehrte im Bereich St. Martin zu beklagen...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2010)

Eins ist klar: Der Wald ist für alle da. Toleranz, Rücksicht und gesunder Menschenverstand sollte auf allen Seiten vorrausgesetzt sein.
Aber 150m Fußweg geht auch mit Krücken - denn das "Naturerlebnis" der anderen wird von direkt nebenan parkenden Dieselstinkern
nicht gerade verbessert. Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Thema...


----------



## Quente (28. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Allerdings haben wir dann ziemlich viele Kriegsversehrte im Bereich St. Martin zu beklagen...


 

Wer mit dem Bergradel fährt kann jederzeit dazu gehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Mai 2010)

@Quente: Das war ironisch gemeint... Ich denke bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit ist es klassische Faulheit die 150 Meter auf sich zu nehmen um sich endlich Wein in den Rachen schütten zu können...


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gründen wir jetzt eine MTB-Sparte im Pfälzerwaldverein?
> Dazu muss hoffentlich keine bestimmte Ortsgruppe herhalten,
> und wir brauchen auch keine eigene Hütte - die muss dann ja bewirtet werden...



Na so ein bis zwei mal im Jahr ein WE Hüttendienst mit Übernachtung und gepflegter Geselligkeit würd ich mir schon gefallen lassen. Bevor wegen Personalmangel noch mehr Hütten schließen, wir sind ja auch froh das es mitten im Wald lecker Kuchen und Flüssiges gibt. 

Dazu brauchts nix eigenes, Ortsgruppen mit Hütten gibts genug!


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na so ein bis zwei mal im Jahr ein WE Hüttendienst mit Übernachtung und gepflegter Geselligkeit würd ich mir schon gefallen lassen. Bevor wegen Personalmangel noch mehr Hütten schließen, wir sind ja auch froh das es mitten im Wald lecker Kuchen und Flüssiges gibt.
> 
> Dazu brauchts nix eigenes, Ortsgruppen mit Hütten gibts genug!



Doof, "meine" Ortsgruppe hat keine Hütte ...


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2010)

Es sollte eine Ortsgruppe sein in einem MTB-spezifischen Gebiet. Am besten da, wo es brennt. Wem gehört das Kalmit-Haus? LU?


----------



## michar (29. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> mit Übernachtung und gepflegter Geselligkeit würd ich mir schon gefallen lassen.




nutten und crack?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es sollte eine Ortsgruppe sein in einem MTB-spezifischen Gebiet. Am besten da, wo es brennt. Wem gehört das Kalmit-Haus? LU?


Ja, Kalmit wir vom Ortsverband LU bewirtschaftet.

Das mit dem Hüttendienst selbst ausrichten fände ich eigentlich auch ok. Die aktive MTB-Gemeinde ist doch locker groß genug (wenn man alleine nur die Leute nimmt, die man hier immer liest und im Wald immer trifft), dass man das mit 1-2 Hüttendienst-WEs pro Jahr und Person hinkriegen sollte. Dass die Zahl der Freiwilligen weit unter der Zahl der ich-will-lieber-nur-fahren-und-nichts-dafür-tun-Woller liegen würde steht außer Frage  aber machbar wäre es dennoch, da bin ich mir fast sicher.


Die "Probleme", von denen immer wieder gesprochen wird bzw. die immer wieder aus fadenscheinigen Klischees heraus konstruiert werden, sind doch fast ausschließlich durch falsche Erwartungshaltungen der Waldnutzer bedingt. Ich bin heute an der Kalmit unterwegs gewesen und habe samstags-typisch fast nur entspannte Fußgänger getroffen.  Als wir im Klausental eine Gruppe Spaziergänger passiert haben, wurde wie immer rechtzeitig abgebremst (hier sogar bis zum Stillstand), freundlich gegrüßt und gefragt, ob wir vorbei dürfen, woraufhin auch prompt und bereitwillig Platz gemacht wurde. Doch als ich gerade mit ca. 1,2-facher Schrittgeschwindigkeit an der einen Person vorbei gerollt bin, schnauzte die mich an, dass ich doch besser hätte absteigen und schieben sollen, wenn ich vorbei will...  dummerweise war das Wegstück nicht gerade das breiteste, das Hinterteil der Person allerdings schon!  Vermutlich wäre ich schiebend gar nicht an ihr vorbei gekommen, weil nicht genug Platz gewesen wäre  Ok, sowas belastet mich ziemlich wenig, wer motzen will motzt, auch wenn man wirklch alles richtig macht. So Leute können mir eh den Buckel runter rutschen. Das ältere Ehepaar (~20 Jahre älter aber deutlich besser zu Fuß, weil nicht so fett ), das gerade ein paar Meter von dieser Person lief hat unser Grüßen freundlich erwiedert und sich nur eins abgegrinst, ich glaube, die waren kurz davor auch was zu der "netten" Person zu sagen. Das sind eben die traurigen und ärgerlichen Ausnahmen, die wir bis an das Ende unseres aktiven MTBer-Daseins immer wieder erleben werden. Genauso gibt es auch andere MTBer oder RRler, die man auf seinen Wegen im Wald trifft, die ziemlich asozial drauf sein können... einer davon hat heute allerdings seine gerechte Strafe sehr promt erhalten. In so Momenten denke sogar ich Agnostiker, dass es vielleicht doch sowas wie einen Gott gibt


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2010)

So, hab's gepackt auch mal bei der DIMB reinzuschauen:



> Wir sind die gesamtdeutsche Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker, die auf die speziellen Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse dieser Sparte des Radsports eingeht. Wir werden als kompetenter Gesprächspartner ernst genommen, denn wir legen großen Wert auf Sachlichkeit und Professionalität!
> 
> Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist es, unseren Sport zu fördern. Dazu gehören die direkte Lobbyarbeit sowie auch die Arbeit in Gremien und Verbänden, um bei gesetzlichen Regelungen oder in Vereinbarungen die Interessen von Bikern jeder Couleur zu vertreten.



Das liest schon mal nicht schlecht und ist eigentlich das, was ich von einer Interessensvertretung erwarte. Lese ich aber dann aber weiter unten weiter ...



> Die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e. V. unterhält regionale Interessengemeinschaften  (IG's). Sie dienen der Vernetzung der Biker untereinander und organisieren Touren, Biketreffs & Events, Stammtische und sind auf regionalen Messen vertreten. Die einzelnen IGs werden betreut von Sportlern, die eine Ausbildung zum DIMB-Trailscout oder zum DIMB-MTB-Guide durchlaufen haben. Sie sind kompetente Ansprechpartner bei allen Fragen rund um den Sport und garantieren puren Fahrspaß auf epischen Touren durch die schönsten Landschaften ihrer Reviere.



... dann bekomme ich Zweifel. Soll eine regionale IG keine Interessenvertretung vor Ort machen? Dient sie nur der "Spaßbefriedigung" mittels zertifizierter "Scouts" oder "Guides"?

Mmmh, mmmh, mmh. Scheidet diese Konzept dann auch aus. Ich glaub', ich höhl' den PWV von innen aus.


----------



## OZM (31. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> bei der DIMB reinzuschauen:
> ...



Bei allem Respekt den ich vor der DIMB habe, liegt imho genau da der Hase im Pfeffer.

Ich weiß nicht, wie biker in anderen Regionen D-Lands ticken, aber hier erscheint es mir Wasser in den Rhein getragen, wenn man den pfälzer Bikern bike angebote machen will. 
Klar, Jungpfalzhüttentour, Zenas geschichten, Opti, Traumpfade etc. jeder macht mal nen "Event" und der könnte (und sollte meiner Meinung nach) auch unter dem Dach der DIMB stattfinden. Aber i.d.R. findet die action hier in Kleingruppen statt (die für Interessierte einigermaßen offen sind).

Wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt: Bei einer Interessenvertretung sollten die Vertretenen a) wissen von wem sie vertreten werden und b) diesem in irgend einer Form sein Vertrauen aussprechen. Beides ist bei der aktuellen IG noch etwas ausbaufähig.

Erst Gruppen aufbauen, um sie dann zu vertreten erscheint mir hier nicht der richtige Weg.



Optimizer schrieb:


> @OZM & Kelme:
> erinnert ihr euch noch an die Podiumsdiskussion auf dem Hambacher Schloss??? Wie war denn da der letzte Stand? Hatte Thomas Kleinjohann (DIMB) nicht irgendwas gesagt, dass über den Sportbund Pfalz die Möglichkeit bestehe, in den Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. zu kommen?



kann mich an den Sachverhalt leider nicht mehr erinnern.
Aber die Frage ist im Prinzip die gleiche wie das oben von mir gesagte - wenn sich ein Schreibtischtäter findet, der etwas Rückhalt in der Szene hat, ist der schneller in den Gremien, als er gucken kann. 
Es ist ja nicht so, das "die anderen" alle doof und böse sind - eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Ich wurde seinerzeit sehr interessiert und fair behandelt (mit Aussnahme von Mr Schlapp*ohl; aber der ist eh ein Fall für ...  sich).
Über Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. oder Sportbund lass ich nichts kommen, von deren Professionalität und Offenheit träumen wir biker.

OZM


----------



## Romarius (20. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7276632#post7276632

Zitat hieraus von HelmutK:
"In der Bundestagssitzung am 17.06.2010 wurde nach zweiter und dritter Beratung die vom Bundesrat eingebrachte Novelle des Bundeswaldgesetzes angenommen. In dieser Novelle ist auch das Thema Verkehrssicherungspflichten fÃ¼r Waldbesitzer behandelt. Nach der Novelle wird der Â§ 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz

"Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf StraÃen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr."

um folgenden Satz

"Dies gilt insbesondere fÃ¼r waldtypische Gefahren."

ergÃ¤nzt.

Diese ErgÃ¤nzung wird wie folgt begrÃ¼ndet:

Mit der ErgÃ¤nzung des Â§ 14 wird im Gesetz die Haftung des Waldbesitzers fÃ¼r waldtypische Gefahren ausgeschlossen. Hierdurch wird die derzeit gÃ¼ltige Rechtsprechung gesetzlich verankert.

Hierzu der Abgeordnete Alois Gerig (CDU/CSU) in einem Redebeitrag die gesetzgeberische Intention wie folgt weiter konkretisiert:

"Es geht um die Frage, wer haftet, wenn Besucher im Wald zu Schaden kommen. Von Waldbesitzern wird aus NaturschutzgrÃ¼nden verlangt, vermehrt Totholz â umgefallene BÃ¤ume oder abgefallene
Ãste â im Wald zu belassen. Dadurch ergeben sich mehr Gefahrensituationen fÃ¼r Erholungssuchende. Dies ist deshalb problematisch, weil die Anzahl der Erholungssuchenden zugenommen hat und sich auch die Erholungsformen Ã¤ndern; Beispiele hierfÃ¼r sind Joggen und Mountainbikefahren. Der Wald ist als Erholungsraum unverzichtbar. Die erfreulich vielen Waldbesucher sind ein wesentlicherGrund dafÃ¼r, dass der Wald in Deutschland eine hohe WertschÃ¤tzung genieÃt und der Schutz des Waldes in der gesamten Gesellschaft unumstritten ist. Da der Wald fÃ¼r alle zugÃ¤nglich ist und dies auch bleiben soll, kann der Waldbesitzer seiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht dadurch nachkommen, dass er den Zutritt zum Wald verwehrt. Deshalb muss im Bundeswaldgesetz nun klargestellt werden, dass Waldbesitzer fÃ¼r waldtypische Gefahren nicht haften."

also eigentlich nichts Neues fÃ¼r den PW. (Hat mich nur gerade angesprochen, da ich mehrfach von ital. Bauern mehr oder weniger nett darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass ich "auf ihrem Weg nichts verloren hÃ¤tte und auf dem ausgeschilderten Radwegen bleiben muss" (Vinschgau).


----------



## floom (29. Juni 2010)

Tach,

was mir grad noch einfällt:

Als wir letzten Freitag auf der Kalmit unterwegs waren fanden wir ,unter anderem direkt hinter der niedrigen Brücke unter der Straße durch, etliche Glaßscherben. Sah schon so aus als ob die jemand mit Absicht da hingelegt hat. Teilweise waren sie sogar eingebraben und in Fahrtrichtung rausragend. Was wir gefunden haben wurde natürlich direkt entsorgt.
Trotzdem Augen auf dort!

Gruß

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2010)

Und ich dachte, daß der Müll immer nur an den Autobahnab- und auffahrten entsorgt wird.
Man sollte doch mal auf UCI-konforme Flaschen, also Plastik statt Glas umstellen


----------



## floom (29. Juni 2010)

...sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, das dass Glas nicht unbedingt nach entsorgten Flaschen aussah.


----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2010)

floom schrieb:


> ...sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, das dass Glas nicht unbedingt nach entsorgten Flaschen aussah.



Hoffentlich keine Dubbegläser, oder?


----------



## floom (29. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich keine Dubbegläser, oder?



des kann isch net garantiere...wenn dann warens nur die dubbe bzw. nur des außerum!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2010)

In der Bildpfalz steht angeblich heut was von nem _netten_ "Trail-Drahtspanner"...
Hat wer Zugriff auf den Artikel???


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> In der Bildpfalz steht angeblich heut was von nem _netten_ "Trail-Drahtspanner"...
> Hat wer Zugriff auf den Artikel???


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. April 2011)

Am Stabenberg wird sich was ändern: 




Ich hoffe, das sind keine old news.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2011)

Da gab's schon mal was.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161981&highlight=Stabenberg

Nach sechs Jahren geht's da weiter. Höllentempo .
Interessant ist der Absatz, dass eine bestehende Dirt-Bahn natürlich auch weg muss, aber wenn die Biker da Bedarf anmelden, wird da eine Lösung gefunden. Daran sollte man die Buben messen (beide Seiten).


----------



## Andybopp (21. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Am Stabenberg wird sich was ändern:
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, das sind keine old news.



Die Schilder stehen schon etwas länger, in der Tat gibt es aber noch keine Hinweise auf die Bedeutung und die erlaubte bzw. verbotene Befahrung/Begehung von Wegen. Im Moment fahre ich munter auf den als Wanderweg markierten Wegen ohne schlechtes Gewissen.

Die im Artikel angesprochene "Dirt-Bahn" habe ich auch schon bemerkt, mich gewundert, dass das sein "muss" und schon gedacht, dass die Ärger produziert. Mich wundert das deswegen, da es ja vom Stabenberg runter auch auf den markierten Wegen schon ordentlich "ab geht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (25. April 2011)

Zwischen dem Totenkopf und der Hellerhütte waren wieder mal Stöckchenleger unterwegs...


----------



## Tobsn (26. April 2011)

.


----------



## anulu (8. Mai 2011)

Da hoff ich mal, dass das am Stabenberg widder 6 Jahre dauert bis da wirklich was gemacht werden soll bzw. nichts mehr...

Will mir keine neue Hausrunde suchen müssen


----------



## Karmi (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

am Donnerstag wollen wir die 5er Tour von Lambrecht aus machen, da der Zug an diesem Tag aber wegen Bauarbeiten nur bis Neustadt fährt, wollte ich wissen, ob es von Neustadt nach Lambrecht einen Waldweg gibt, den man auch als "Fremder" gut findet, der Straße entlang ist ja zu langweilig.

Gruß


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2011)

Der Zugang zur Tour 5 ist ab NW-Hauptbahnhof beschildert. Gleiche Symbolik wie auf der Strecke selbst (Gelbes Dreieck auf blauem Grund). Dem Ding hinterherfahren. Ist das einfachste.


----------



## Karmi (1. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank, wusste nicht, dass das schon ab NW beschildert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandokai (1. August 2011)

Müsste doch machbar sein, sowas wie den "Flowtrail Stromberg" hin zu bekommen. 

Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnt das das dann ein Versammlungsort für Stöckchenleger wird. Weil wenn wir nicht mhr auf ihren Wegen fahren, hättn se ja nix mehr zu tun.

Man könnt ja auch nen extra trail anlegen der ausschließlich zum stöckchenlegen usw. ist. Da hätten dann alle was davon.

Wir könnten in ruhe radeln und die in ruhe ihre stöckchen legen.


----------



## cougar1982 (12. August 2011)

da möche jemand anscheinend keine radfahrer auf dem weg haben.
die treppe wurde neu gemacht aber ober wurde das geländer so angelegt, dass kein normaler fahrradlenker durchgeht. ach ja ist auf dem blauen punkt


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2011)

Das ist unten an der Treppe direkt hinter der Hütte auch so, eher sogar noch enger! Ich frage mich, welcher durchschnittliche Pfälzer Kost und Wein Konsument gehobenen Alters da seine Plauze durch kriegen soll 
Die normale "Einfahrt" wenige Meter weiter oben ist aber unverändert, also was soll's?!


----------



## OZM (15. August 2011)

Dave u ich haben uns ein wenig mit den Leuten unterhalten, die diese Verbauungen machen.

Die Zusammenfassung ist in etwa:
dieser Weg wird NICHT von PWV oder Forst gepflegt, sondern von 2-3 Ortsansässigen.
Ginge es nach PWV oder Forst, wäre der Weg seit dem Verfall der Brücken stillgelegt worden.
Die Menschen, die diesen Weg noch pflegen, haben eine persönliche Bindung aus ihrer Kindheit an ihn und möchten diesen für Wander und NUR für Wanderer erhalten. Dabei habe ich nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, das es um eine Ablehnung der biker auf trails im allgemeinen geht, sondern um besagte 500m. Die Verbauungen werden soweit ausgebaut, bis dort keine biker mehr fahren. Notfalls mit Pfosten im Abstand von 50m mitten auf dem Weg.

Ich für meinen Teil respektiere diesen Abschnitt als Fussgänger-only. Die Abfahrt wird für mich nicht grundlegend schlechter, wenn ich dieses Stückchen auslasse.

Ich denke hier können wir mal zeigen, wie weit es mit unserer Toleranz ist - sozusagen auf Augenhöhe von Trailbauer zu Trailbauer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

Solche Einblicke in die Ansichten und Motivationen der "anderen Seite" finde ich immer sehr gut und hilfreich  danke Oli. Ich finde dieses Wegstück zwar schön zu fahren und es ist schade, wenn 3 (!) guten Abfahrten dann das Finale fehlt  aber angesichts dieses Umstandes würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, das Stück auszulassen. Dazu aber mal noch 2 Anmerkungen von mir:


Wenn nur diese Sperren vorhanden sind, KANN das nicht funktionieren. Es müsste auf den Sachverhalt mit Schildern hingewiesen werden. Das sollte den Erbauern entweder bewusst sein oder bewusst gemacht werden!
Ich bin Realist, daher glaube ich (nein, ich bin mir sogar sicher), dass selbst mit solchen Schildern und auch mit Pfosten alle 50m (da wird es sicher auch Leite geben, die Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen) immernoch zahlreiche Biker dort fahren werden. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass der Weg, wie oben geschrieben, das Ende von 3 anderen Wegen darstellt und andererseits daran, dass zwei dieser Wege z. T. auch "beshuttelt" werden. Ich habe schon hautnah live erleben müssen, wie sich einer der Biker, die eigentlich keiner im Wald sehen will (Fahrtechnik-Verweigerer a la "meine Bikepark-Maschine rollt eh alles platt", Hinterrad-Furchen-Bremser...) vor mir den Trail runter ist - und der kam auch von einer illegal angelegten/in den Hang gebremsten Linie auf den Weg runter. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass es zu pessimistisch ist, wenn ich sage: das wird Arger geben! Und traurigerweise wird die Tatsache, dass ein vernünftiger Anteil der Biker das respektieren wird, einfach völlig unbemerkt in der Masse des Rests untergehen...

Das ist nur meine Meinung und das soll auch nicht heißen "so lange auch noch andere dort fahren ist es egal, wenn ich das auch tue". Kann ja vielleicht als Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion genutzt werden. Man könnte ja vielleicht auch mal über Alternativen nachdenken, die Möglichkeiten wären ja da...


----------



## OZM (16. August 2011)

Mir war bis zum dem Gespräch mit denen auch nicht so richtig klar, das die auf diesem Trail keine biker wollen. Als ich zum ersten mal die Verbauung an der Treppe direkt bei der Klausentalhütte gesehen habe, dachte ich mir "hm, ok, hier soll man nicht von oben reinstechen; aber da fährt doch eh keiner runter, das ist doch der Ausgang".

Das es denen tatsächlich darum geht, auf diesem (und nur auf diesem!) Trail keine biker zu wollen, hab ich erst in dem sehr freundlich verlaufenden Gespräch kapiert. 

Dave u ich haben dann überlegt, ob man das hier im Forum verbreiten soll und uns zunächst dagegen entschieden, da die Reichweite hier doch recht begrenzt ist (ja klar, wir alle denken immer, das wir der Nabel der Welt sind, aber tatsächlich liest wohl nur eine verschwindende Minderheit hier mit). Nachdem das Thema hier aber von anderen bikern aufgegriffen wurde, also auch meine Erlebnisse dazu.

Was die Wirksamkeit der Maßnahmen betrifft, mache ich mir keine Sorgen und ich sehe es nicht als meine Aufgabe an, das wirkungsvoll mitzugestalten. Die Männers haben nicht so gewirkt, als ob sie die Hosen mit der Kneifzange anziehen würden.

Genauso wenig habe ich Interesse an einer Diskussion ob und wie man da Einigung erzielen kann, wer hier wie im Recht ist oder wer hier was wie findet. 

Das ist imo alles kalter Kaffee und sehr nahe an der Onanie*. 


* im Einzelfall schön und gut, aber als Interessenvertretung und Wertevermittlung ungeeignet


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2011)

Ihr hattet schon recht, das hier veröffentlichen hätte nicht viel gebracht. Ich versuche halt immer "global" zu denken, das sollte ich mir selbst ab und zu besser ersparen  Warten wir einfach ab, wies weiter geht...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !



Bin gestern in der Dämmerung noch zum Weinbiet rauf (Russenpfad). Im unteren Drittel kam mir eine Gruppe Wanderer entgegen. Da ich gerade einer - für mich - kniffeligen Stelle bergauf war, kam ich mit der Nachhut ins Gespräch, was mich das Büchsenlicht kostete und ich später die Elektrofackel rausholen musste.

Im Ergebnis waren die Meinungen der drei Wanderer gemischt. Einer war sehr verständig, da andere ein wenig auf Krawall gebürstet, aber im Kern nett. Es kamen so Argumente wie: "Ihr macht die Wege kaputt. Habt ihr Euch denn schon einmal um die Erhaltung der Wege gekümmert?", was ich mit "Das Argument wurde früher gebracht, als die Mtb neu waren, inzwischen usw. ... und ja, ich habe in diesem Jahr am Weinbiet schon ca. 3-4 km Wege freigeschnitten, der Rest kommt noch!" schnell zum allgemeinen Erstaunen wegwischen konnte.

Wozu ich allerdings auch nur Unverständnis abgegeben konnte, waren Erlebnisse der Wanderer wie: "Aus dem Weg!", "Platz da!, "Macht das Ihr vom Weg runter kommt!". So etwas will kein Wanderer hören, schon gar nicht die ältere Dame mit Gehstock, die nicht sonderlich gut zu Fuß und Gehör war. Der Bereitschaft, den Stock zum Stopper zu machen, war stark ausgeprägt!

Es sind da - einige, da waren wir einig - bekloppte Biker unterwegs, nach Kundgabe mit Vollpanzerung, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben. Deren Fehlverhalten müssen wir halt mit ausbaden und können - wenn die Rücksichtslosen nicht benannt oder angesprochen werden können - nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. 

Dazu gehört es m.E. auch, darauf zu verzichten, immer mehr Abfahrten - meist senkrecht in der Falllinie (mit erhöhter Erosionsgefahr) - anzulegen oder entstehen zu lassen. Etwas was zurzeit stark grassiert! Das wird für uns kein gutes Ende nehmen!

Ich kopiere den Beitrag auch in den Fred "Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald usw.". Lasst uns da darüber weiter diskutieren.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Sogar im Nordschwarzwald (Besame...) waren meine Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren zunehmend positiv.
Akzeptanz und Toleranz sind bei angemessenem Verhalten der Biker in den letzten Jahren allgemein gestiegen.
Für ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht, Anstand und Freundlichkeit kriegt man als Biker im Wald einiges zurück.
Manche Menschen sind leider trotz Naturerlebnis so unglücklich mit sich und ihrem Leben, dass sie es anderen
auch vermiesen wollen; und die muss man als Biker einfach ignorieren und über den Dingen stehen...

Ride on!  


PS:
Die Bauaktionen mitten im Pfälzerwald sind bei der Traildichte nicht unbedingt notwendig,
und führen irgendwann zu größeren Konflikten und Trailsperrungen.

Warum tut sich die lokale Gravitiy-Fraktion nicht mal zusammen?
In HD hat's auch geklappt - aber der Weg wird eben lang und steinig sein...


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sogar im Nordschwarzwald (Besame...) waren meine Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren zunehmend positiv.
> Akzeptanz und Toleranz sind bei angemessenem Verhalten der Biker in den letzten Jahren allgemein gestiegen.
> Für ein Mindestmaß an Rücksicht, Anstand und Freundlichkeit kriegt man als Biker im Wald einiges zurück.
> Manche Menschen sind leider trotz Naturerlebnis so unglücklich mit sich und ihrem Leben, dass sie es anderen
> ...


 
Ja, aber das die Umfahrung eines Schlammloches mit einem Überschlag endet, aufgrund eines Stammes den man nebenan im hohen Gras versteckt hat, wie bei mir letzten Donnerstag, kann auch ich und mein Kreuz nicht so leicht ignorieren!

Ich bin immer lieb und nett, aber wenn ich so nen Stöckchenleger erwische, dann Gnade im Gott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. September 2011)

Ich möchte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen, aber da ist z.Zt. aus Mainz was ganz Böses in der Mache:


> Nationalpark-Bewerbungen müssen bis Jahresende vorliegen                                                                                 Land macht Druck - Landkreis Südwestpfalz noch nicht mit Thema befasst
> 
> Südwestpfalz.  Aufs Tempo  drückt  die Landesregierung momentan, um ihre Pläne für einen  rheinland-pfälzischen Nationalpark in die Tat umzusetzen.  Bis zum  Jahresende sollen sich Regionen, die dafür infrage kommen oder  interessieren, ihre Bewerbung abgeben.                Im Landkreis Südwestpfalz, der sich für den Pfälzerwald bewerben müsste,  haben sich drei Monate vor Jahresende aber nicht einmal die zuständigen  Gremien damit befasst.  Umwelt- und Forstministerin Ulrike Höfken  (Grüne) hat die Kriterien für einen Nationalpark im Land -  Rheinland-Pfalz ist neben Baden-Württemberg das einzige Bundesland ohne  Nationalpark in Deutschland - bekanntgegeben, gleichzeitig aber auch  eine Vorschlagsliste mit möglichen Regionen, die sich dafür eignen,  vorgelegt. Neben dem Pfälzerwald (Landkreis Südwestpfalz) finden sich  darin der Saargau-Hochwald (Kreis Trier-Saarburg), der Idarwald-Hochwald  (Kreis Bernkastel-Wittlich, Birkenfeld und Kreis Trier-Saarburg) und  den Soonwald (Rhein-Hunsrück-Kreis und Kreis Bad Kreuznach). Auch die  Region um Baumholder war angedacht, fiel aber gleich wieder aus der  Vorschlagsliste, weil das Areal militärisch genutzt wird. Regionen, die  an der Ausweisung eines Nationalparks auf ihrer Fläche interessiert  sind, sollen bis Jahresende ihre Bewerbung abgeben - auch Gebiete, die  nicht auf der Vorschlagsliste stehen, sind dazu aufgefordert. Nach der  Auswahl - das Land kann sich auch mehrere Nationalparks vorstellen -  sollen im Jahr 2013 die entsprechenden Gebiete ausgewiesen werden.  Während die Umweltministerin Druck macht, hat sich in der Südwestpfalz  bislang noch wenig getan. Eine Bewerbung oder ein Antrag sei noch nicht  in Arbeit, erklärt Ulla Eder, die Pressesprecherin des Landkreises, weil  sich die zuständigen Gremien überhaupt noch nicht damit beschäftigt  haben. Und auch eine politische Diskussion beziehungsweise eine  Information der betroffenen Bürger im östlichen Landkreis über Vor- und  Nachteile einer Nationalparkausweisung hat noch nicht stattgefunden. Was  aber würde der Nationalpark-Status für den Pfälzerwald bedeuten? Auf  einem 8000 bis 10000 Hektar großen Gebiet, das weitgehend unzerschnitten  und in öffentlicher Hand sein soll, soll sich auf 75 Prozent dieser  Fläche die Natur frei entwickeln können, eine Waldnutzung -  Holzgewinnung - durch den Menschen ist nicht mehr möglich. Zum  Vergleich: Im jetzigen Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen sind  drei Prozent der Fläche eine Kernzone, in der Waldnutzung ausgeschlossen  ist.
> 
> Pirmasenser Zeitung  Mittwoch, 28. September 2011



Ich bei euch da vorne an der Haardt was von gehört? Weiß man was der PWV davon denkt!?!?


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2011)

@Optimizer: Klingt nach einem weiteren Versuch den Wald abzusperren?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2011)

Neustadt hat den größten Stadtwald Deutschlands und hieraus erhebliche Einnahmen, zumal die Chinesen den Markt auch hier leerkaufen. Die Bereitschaft, das aufzugeben, wird nicht groß sein. 

Den Haardtrand mit dem unmittelbaren Erholungszweck und -wert für die Metropolregion wird es auch nicht betreffen.

Das Land ist aber im Zugzwang, da die EU strenge Vorgaben zur Ausweisung macht, sonst gibt es Druck und Strafen! Irgendetwas wird da folgen. 

Ich schätze mal, dass Pirmasens von der Landkarte gestrichen und eingegrünt wird.


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Neustadt hat den größten Stadtwald Deutschlands und hieraus erhebliche Einnahmen, zumal die Chinesen den Markt auch hier leerkaufen. Die Bereitschaft, das aufzugeben, wird nicht groß sein.
> 
> Den Haardtrand mit dem unmittelbaren Erholungszweck und -wert für die Metropolregion wird es auch nicht betreffen.
> 
> ...


 
Das denke ich auch

Aber wo kommt die Staumauer für den Badesee hin

Grünbühl


----------



## Optimizer (28. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Neustadt hat den größten Stadtwald Deutschlands und hieraus erhebliche Einnahmen, zumal die Chinesen den Markt auch hier leerkaufen. Die Bereitschaft, das aufzugeben, wird nicht groß sein.
> 
> Den Haardtrand mit dem unmittelbaren Erholungszweck und -wert für die Metropolregion wird es auch nicht betreffen.


Du kannst mir glauben, dass die Region Dahner Felsenland, die auf kommunaler Ebene mittels zertifizierter Premiumwanderwege und Unterstützer des MTB-Parks, sich ebenfalls nicht um eine "Bewerbung" reißen wird.

Sollte einfach die Kernzone "Quellgebiet der Wieslauter" zwischen Hinterweidenthal und Hermersbergerhof als Nationalpark ausgewiesen werden, könnte ich damit (bis auf den Verlust des "ewigen Pfades") leben....


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2011)

Die Nationalparkdebatte - oder besser "Nicht-Debatte" - ist für mich Ausdruck einer Vorgehensweise, die an den Bedürfnissen und Interessen der dort lebenden Menschen vorbei geht. Es ist noch nicht mal gelungen den Leuten klar zu machen bzw. den Nutzen rüber zu bringen, was es heißt in einem "Biosphären-Reservat" zu leben. Da stehen an den Autobahnen irgendwelche braun-weißen Schilder und einmal im Jahr ist Bauernmarkt. Na bravo!
Ein Nationalpark kann sinnvoll und "Gewinn bringend" sein, wenn er nicht in der Art und Weise aufgezogen wird, dass eine Mainzer Ministerialbürokratie sich einen Orden an die Brust heftet, zur Eröffnung kommt und dann wieder verschwindet.
Baumholder sofort wieder aus der Liste zu streichen, kann ein wenig kurz gesprungen sein, denn gerade in militärisch genutzten Arealen bilden sich Rückzugsräume für Pflanzen und Tiere, die sonst einfach keine Ruhe finden. Die Panzerplatten Sonderprüfung bei der Rallye-Deutschland wäre natürlich futsch. Schade.


----------



## scylla (28. September 2011)

was zum Thema aus einer benachbarten Region:
http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...198262/pv=video/nid=3477354/ju56wi/index.html
scheint ja gerade irgendwie "in" zu sein.

politische Kommentare verkneife ich mir an dieser Stelle lieber


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Baumholder sofort wieder aus der Liste zu streichen, kann ein wenig kurz gesprungen sein, denn gerade in militärisch genutzten Arealen bilden sich Rückzugsräume für Pflanzen und Tiere, die sonst einfach keine Ruhe finden.


Hier möchte ich kurz daran erinnern, dass der Luchs glaube ich nach seiner Ausrottung in Deutschland zuerst wieder auf einem StoÜbPl gesichtet wurde.


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2011)

Nicht nur das. Schau mal, wo in Brandenburg und in den anderen neuen Ländern zuerst die Wölfe wieder aufgetaucht sind. Genau auf alten Truppenübungsplätzen, die a) großflächig waren und b) besteht aufgrund der Landflucht und der demographischen Entwicklung im Prinzip auch kein großer Druck auf die Flächen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (28. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bin gestern in der Dämmerung noch zum Weinbiet rauf (Russenpfad). Im unteren Drittel kam mir eine Gruppe Wanderer entgegen. Da ich gerade einer - für mich - kniffeligen Stelle bergauf war, kam ich mit der Nachhut ins Gespräch, was mich das Büchsenlicht kostete und ich später die Elektrofackel rausholen musste.
> 
> Im Ergebnis waren die Meinungen der drei Wanderer gemischt. Einer war sehr verständig, da andere ein wenig auf Krawall gebürstet, aber im Kern nett. Es kamen so Argumente wie: "Ihr macht die Wege kaputt. Habt ihr Euch denn schon einmal um die Erhaltung der Wege gekümmert?", was ich mit "Das Argument wurde früher gebracht, als die Mtb neu waren, inzwischen usw. ... und ja, ich habe in diesem Jahr am Weinbiet schon ca. 3-4 km Wege freigeschnitten, der Rest kommt noch!" schnell zum allgemeinen Erstaunen wegwischen konnte.
> 
> ...



Gestern war auch die Hölle los auf dem Weinbiet... war aber gegen 15 Uhr oben.

Auf dem Weg grünen Punkt runter Richtung Gimmeldingen sind mir auch 2 2er Pärchen entgegengekommen bzw. waren auf dem Weg runter und eine größere Gruppe auf dem Weg nach oben. 
Hab einfach langsam gemacht und freundlich gefragt ob ich vorbei dürfte oder hab gegrüßt. War alles kein Problem und das trotz Fullface... 

Ich mache aber in letzter Zeit irgendwie immer weniger Bekanntschaften mit Leuten die mich "blöde" Anmachen oder kein Verständniss dafür haben obwohl ich eig. schon immer Rücksichtsvoll fahren (Das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal). Die meißten schauen ganz gespannt auf die Bikes und wünschen einem noch viel Spaß 

Der Wald ist halt kein Bikepark wo man freie Fahrt hat, deshalb versteh ich es nicht wenn man so Sachen schreit wie aus dem Beitrag von Haardtfahrer.

Glaub wenn die Wanderer merken "ah der macht langsam und grüßt auch noch" ist es für sie in Ordnung.


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> was zum Thema aus einer benachbarten Region:
> http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...198262/pv=video/nid=3477354/ju56wi/index.html
> scheint ja gerade irgendwie "in" zu sein.
> 
> politische Kommentare verkneife ich mir an dieser Stelle lieber


 
Bringt auch nix,

man redet als Alternative auch vom Schönbuch hier,
den kann man wenigstens unter der Woche und Samstag fahren ohne allzu sehr beschnimpft zu werden, aber ein Nationalpark wäre ne Katastrophe


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2011)

Ausgangspunkt meines geschilderten Gesprächs war übrigens die Frage, warium ich denn nicht die Straße hochfahren würde. Ich witterte erst einen Angriff, dann kam aber die Ergänzung, dass dies doch viel leichter sei, als den steilen, holprigen Pfad hoch

Meine Antwort, dass ich es gern schwierig und anstrengend mag, wurde dann in den Bereich Masochismus sortiert. 

Dahin passt übrigens auch die Fahrtzeit von Anulu vom Weinbiet runter:

Mittwoch, 15.00 Uhr bei Kaiserwetter im Herbst! 

Direkt nach dem Mittagsschlaf der Rentner!


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ausgangspunkt meines geschilderten Gesprächs war übrigens die Frage, warium ich denn nicht die Straße hochfahren würde. Ich witterte erst einen Angriff, dann kam aber die Ergänzung, dass dies doch viel leichter sei, als den steilen, holprigen Pfad hoch
> 
> Meine Antwort, dass ich es gern schwierig und anstrengend mag, wurde dann in den Bereich Masochismus sortiert.
> 
> ...


 
Jo......

und danach war er bestimmt noch im Baumarkt


----------



## anulu (28. September 2011)

Naja gestern war ja Dienstag  un ich wollte bei dem schönen Wetter einfach raus egal wer da unterwegs ist  hab mich noch nie nach der Wanderzeit der Rentner gerichtet . Heeeeeeeeeeeee innen Baumarkt geh ich eh nicht 

Es waren auch überraschend mehr Junge Leute unterwegs... Oben saß ne Gruppe aus ca. 10-15 jungen Mädels um die 18 Jahre rum  das hat gefreut^^ 
Die größere Gruppe bergab waren auch eher zwischen 25 und 30 
Auf der Terasse vom Weinbiet saß die etwas "ältere" Fraktion.

Mittwochs, also heut is da glaub kein Durchkommen  .... mal gespannt was heut Nachmittag noch so unterwegs is allerdings Richtung Eckkopf.

Das hat uns demletzt auch jmd. auf dem Weg zur Hellerhütte gefragt. Warum wir denn den schmalen Pfad hochfahren die Straße is gemütlicher. Da hab ich auch nur geantwortet, dass die Straße langweilig is und der Pfad viel anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Naja gestern war ja Dienstag



Aber in Australien war um die Zeit schon Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (28. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Dahin passt übrigens auch die Fahrtzeit von Anulu vom Weinbiet runter:
> 
> Mittwoch, 15.00 Uhr bei Kaiserwetter im Herbst!
> ...



Gestern, bzw. Dienstags hat der Gimmeldinger PWV Singstunde incl. Kehlenölen im Weinbiethaus.


----------



## donnersberger (28. September 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Gestern, bzw. Dienstags hat der Gimmeldinger PWV Singstunde incl. *Kehlenölen *im Weinbiethaus.



ach und ich dacht schon *Kettenölen *


----------



## Houschter (28. September 2011)

Altweibersommertheater!?!


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich muss mal dienstags auf's Weinbiet...


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal dienstags auf's Weinbiet...



Dann aber die Klampfe mitnehmen (den Verstärker könnte ja der Hüttendienst mitnehmen) .


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Ähem - die Westerngitarre steht nicht nur so im Vordergrund...


----------



## anulu (28. September 2011)

verdammt an Australien dacht ich nich...
Mh wie ich oben war hat niemand gesungen  naja vllt. war ich auch nur zu abgelenkt von gewissen Personen 
Ansonsten hätt ich mitgegröööölt 

Ach, als ich vonner Waldautobahn auf die geteerte Straße gebogen bin hätt mich beinahe en Rentner mit seiner Frau als Beifahrerin mit seinem alten Mercedes übern Haufen gefahrn^^


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2011)

zur Ergänzung Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/sued...wald-nationalpark-ja-oder-nein--49847968.html

http://www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de/

So läuft das in BaWü...verschiedene Drähte von oben agieren bereits



Mausoline schrieb:


> In einem Flyer von Minister Bonde wird mitgeteilt, dass aller Bestand (Skipisten, Loipen, Gastronomie?, Bike-Park Bad Wildbad?, etc.) bleibt.
> Komischerweise wurde bereits über Nacht ein Forsthaus abgerissen, dass ganz hinten in einem Tal stand und gerade teilrenoviert wurde. Die Forstwirtschaft soll ganz eingestellt werden bis in ca. 20-30 Jahren, aber vorher verstärkt abgeholzt werden, um Tannen und Buchen anzupflanzen  und es sollen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden und der Tourismus dadurch gefördert werden.
> Im Übrigen wechseln sich hier im Nordschwarzwald sowieso schon Naturparks, Naturschutzgebiete und Bannwald ab und das funktioniert gut.
> 
> ...





Mausoline schrieb:


> ....Zur Fachtagung waren hauptsächlich pro Nationalpark geladen und welche die vom Bayrischen Nationalpark Bericht erstatteten. Von den Gegnern (Interessengemeinschaft "Unser Nordschwarzwald") waren wohl 2 Personen dabei, die sich äußern konnten. Die Gegner mußten sich entfernt der Trinkhalle positionieren, die Pro (Gren Peace, Nabu) durften Stände vor der Trinkhalle aufbauen. Ein Konvoi aus Forstmaschinen "durfte" zwischen Calmbach und Bad Wildbad einen Stau verursachen.
> Sämtliche Langlaufloipen hätten Bestandsschutz, Skihänge seien nicht in der Suchkulisse des Parks vorhanden, verspricht Minister Bonde.
> Über den Bike-Park Bad Wildbad und Bike-Strecken habe ich noch keine Infos.
> CDU-Mann Fuchtel (Kreis Calw) gehört anscheinend inzwischen zu den Gegnern  und geplant war das Ganze wohl schon mal in den 70ern.
> ...


----------



## proclimber (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> PS:
> Die Bauaktionen mitten im Pfälzerwald sind bei der Traildichte nicht unbedingt notwendig,
> ...



Die Fraktion hat sich zusammengetan, vor Jahren schon, und das Ergebnis war Desinteresse... so siehts nämlich aus. Es ist am Thema "Oh, ich muss was tun um was zu bekommen" gescheitert. Ein kleiner Kreis hat sich dem Papierkampf gestellt aber keinen juckts. Es ist fast zum Lachen, wenns nicht so jämmerlich wär...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2011)

Dass es Treffen und Gespräche gab, weiß ich - ohne Verein oder ähnliches habt ihr da aber leider keine Chance.
Das ist Deutschland, Land der Beamten, Gesetze und Verbote...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Das ist Deutschland, Land der Beamten, Gesetze und Verbote...


...auch Du bist Deutschland! 

Es liegt an Dir, an mir, an uns, dass Beamte, Gesetze und Verbote nicht das Leben bestimmen, sondern allemal die Rahmenbedingungen setzen.

Bei aller notwendiger Diskussion und Problemen, die Ihr im Pfälzer Wald habt, Ihr radelt dort auf einer Insel der Seeligen. Bewart Euch und evt auch uns, die wir nur ab und an dort sind, diesen Status. Aber redet Euch nicht in eine Opferecke, denn so freizügig wird in keinem Winkel der Republik mit dem Thema Moutainbiken umgegangen, nirgends hat man so grundlegend erkannt, dass unser Sport ein Teil des dortigen Tourismusbranche ist. Und deswegen ist auch nirgends die Chance so groß die relative Freizügigkeit uns Bikern gegenüber zu bewahren oder gar zu erweitern.

Ich lade Euch mal zu einer Runde an einem schönen Wochenende hier in meiner Gegend ein...


----------



## Sarrois (29. September 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...auch Du bist Deutschland!
> 
> Es liegt an Dir, an mir, an uns, dass Beamte, Gesetze und Verbote nicht das Leben bestimmen, sondern allemal die Rahmenbedingungen setzen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub nedd das hier jemand jammert,
aber Zimbo hat schon recht, hier in Deutschland wird alles kaputtverbeamtet.
Ich könnte jedes Mal :kotz:wenn mich irgendwo auf der Alb oder im Schurwald irgendein Klug*******r übers Waldrecht belehren will und mir mit seinen Scheißspazierstock in den Speichen rumfuchtelt.
Und aufgrund von Wald und Jagdgesetzen aus dem Mittelalter oder so haben diese Trottel auch nocht recht, obwohl ich niemanden behindere, nix baue und auch nix kaputt fahre, mir reicht alles so wie es ist

Und die Insel der Seeligen kannst Du noch aufs Elsass, Lothringen und aufs Saarland erweitern, da gibt es keine 2m Regel undn natürlich auch nedd so viele Biker, dafür umso mehr Strecken

Wenn Ihr mal Bock habt dann können wir uns auf dem Schurwald treffen oder auf der alb, dann kann man das während oder nach ner Trailrunde ausdikutieren.

Von wo kommst Du aus dem Remstal?
Dort wo der üble Rotwein angebaut wird?


----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...Von wo kommst Du aus dem Remstal?
> Dort wo der üble Rotwein angebaut wird?


...nein, von dort wo der geile Weißwein wächst und gedeiht, gegenüber vom überhaupt nicht üblen Rotwein!

Aber zurück zum Thema, die Erhaltung der Insel der Seeligen.


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2011)

In Rheinland-Pfalz braucht es im Landeswaldgesetz keine 2 Meter-Regel um im Endergebnis aber genau das gleiche zu erreichen. Die Annahme, dass das Fehlen einer expliziten Breitenangabe den Pfälzerwald schon zu einer Insel der Glückseeligen macht, ist ein (weit verbreiteter) Irrtum. Per Gesetz ist das Befahren der Pfade in RLP genauso verboten wie in anderen Bundesländern auch. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ein guter Teil der Biker wohl darauf bedacht ist, dieses sensible Gleichgewicht zwischen Singletrailspaß, Duldung und Gesetz nicht aus der Balance zu bringen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dass es Treffen und Gespräche gab, weiß ich - ohne Verein oder ähnliches habt ihr da aber leider keine Chance.
> Das ist Deutschland, Land der Beamten, Gesetze und Verbote...



Ein gern übernommener Einwurf, der aber außen vor läßt, dass wir im täglichen Lebn nicht unerheblich von der Tätigkeit solcher Institutionen und Menschen leben, gut leben!

Beachtet werden muss auch, dass durch die Einrichtung einer Bikestrecke, egal ob DH, Flow, Jump, Dirt, BMX oder sonstwie nicht nur Spaß, sondern auch Rechte und Pflichten, vor allem aber Verantwortungen geschaffen werden. Verantwortung braucht aber zwingend einen Träger, sonst läuft sie ins Leere und Schäden sind nicht zu vermeiden.

Lose Gruppen haben den Anschein der Freiheit in sich, haben aber die immantente Eigenschaft des Losen. Dies steht zu einer Übernahme von Verantwortung diametral und führt zu: Verantwortungslosigkeit!

Mir wäre es auch recht, wenn es drei, vier Strecken gäbe, die einfach da sind, in Topzustand, immer gepflegt und sicher, nix kosten und ... und ... und, aber weder Anarchie, Kolchosen oder Kibbuz noch Kommunismus haben sich bewährt.

Funktioniert auch alles nicht, da ein solches Vorhaben auch über die Euphoriephase von zwei Jahren hinaus gesichert werden muss. Und so eine Strecke macht viel Arbeit, damit sie gut und sicher bleibt! Täglich!

Ja, ich wäre bereit, ein Vorhaben einer schönen Strecke hier an der Haardt durch Tätigkeiten zu unterstützen. Nein, solange mich meine Kinder fragen, warum ich schon um 19.00 Uhr nach Hause komme, habe ich als Selbstständiger nicht viel Zeit für so etwas.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Sarrois (29. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> In Rheinland-Pfalz braucht es im Landeswaldgesetz keine 2 Meter-Regel um im Endergebnis aber genau das gleiche zu erreichen. Die Annahme, dass das Fehlen einer expliziten Breitenangabe den Pfälzerwald schon zu einer Insel der Glückseeligen macht, ist ein (weit verbreiteter) Irrtum. Per Gesetz ist das Befahren der Pfade in RLP genauso verboten wie in anderen Bundesländern auch. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ein guter Teil der Biker wohl darauf bedacht ist, dieses sensible Gleichgewicht zwischen Singletrailspaß, Duldung und Gesetz nicht aus der Balance zu bringen.


 
Dafür unterschreibe ich,
es geht in erster Linie um Respekt und den rücksichstvollen Umgang mit der Natur und mit anderen Menschen.
Dazu braucht es keine Gesetze sondern einen gesunden Verstand auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2011)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass Gesetze und der ganze Kram dahinter unnötig sind...
Allerdings müssen auch die "jungen Wilden" und ihre "Mentoren" einsehen, dass in diesem Land nichts passieren wird,
wenn sie das Spiel nicht nach den vorherrschenden Regeln spielen - gründet einen Verein nach dem Vorbild von HD-Freeride!
In Freiburg gibt's auch so einen Verein, der sich für alle MTB'ler einsetzt; die haben gerade den Erhalt der Borderline erwirkt...


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Lose Gruppen haben den Anschein der Freiheit in sich, haben aber die immantente Eigenschaft des Losen. Dies steht zu einer Übernahme von Verantwortung diametral und führt zu: *Verantwortungslosigkeit!*...



Hat sich unsere Gesellschaft nicht schon dahin komplett entwickelt?


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Beachtet werden muss auch, dass durch die Einrichtung einer Bikestrecke, egal ob DH, Flow, Jump, Dirt, BMX oder sonstwie nicht nur Spaß, sondern auch Rechte und Pflichten, vor allem aber Verantwortungen geschaffen werden. Verantwortung braucht aber zwingend einen Träger, sonst läuft sie ins Leere und Schäden sind nicht zu vermeiden.



Der Träger könnte allerdings auch eine Gemeinde, wie zum Beispiel in Boppart der Fall , sein. Nur wurde dies bei uns bisher stets abgelehnt, da man die Verantwortung nicht übernehmen möchte. 

Die Gemeinde Maikammer duldet zbsp. lieber die Bauten auf dem Kalmitweg, als sich sinnvollerweise mit der Frage einer offiziellen Strecke die nicht unmittebar auf bzw. neben dem Wanderweg liegt auseinansderzustetzen. Hier gab es auch mehrere, anfänglich noch vielversprechende Gespräche wobei es daran scheiterte, dass der Forst und die Gemeinde Maikammer, keinen Vorschlag unterbreiten konnten oder wollten, wo denn die Strecke grundsätzlich geplant werden könnte. Auf Grund der Erfahrungswerte aus Heidelberg, waren hier die Beteiligten grundsätzlich auch bereit, für den Betrieb der Strecke einen Verein zu gründen oder sich einem bestehenden Verein, der als Betreiber fungiert, anzuschließen. Nur nachdem keine Resonanz von den Behörden kam, konnte man sich auch die Arbeit einer Vereinsgründung sparen.

Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es in Bad Dürkheim einen Verein, auf Grund dessen eine Strecke für Vereinsmitglieder gebaut wurde. Nur liegt diese Strecke fernab und ist nicht shuttelbar, so dass es als Trainigsstrecke für ambitionierte Racer wenig attraktive ist.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre nunmehr, wenn ich ballern will, nach HD. Dort kann ich legal eine anspruchsvolle DH Strecke befahren und bin nicht nach 4 x hochschieben ko, da diese zudem shuttelbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2011)

Zum Thema Biken im Pfälzerwald in _naher_ Zukunft, und zum Thema "Juristenpack":

Das Landgericht Darmstadt hat im Jahr 1989 festgestellt, dass die Verwendung des Ausdrucks Altweibersommer durch die Medien
keinen Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte von älteren Damen darstellt. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Sarrois (29. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hat sich unsere Gesellschaft nicht schon dahin komplett entwickelt?


 
Du hast Egozentrik, Neid und Mißgunst vergessen,
ich werd hier beim Biken nicht dumm angemacht, weil ich jemanden störe oder etwas zerstöre, nein es geht nur darum, daß ich in den Wald gehe um meinen Spaß zu haben und diese Neider in die Natur gehen, um sich zu ärgern

Die haben die Einstellung:

*Des Anderen Vorteil,*
*ist mein Nachteil.*


----------



## Athabaske (29. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> In Rheinland-Pfalz braucht es im Landeswaldgesetz keine 2 Meter-Regel um im Endergebnis aber genau das gleiche zu erreichen. Die Annahme, dass das Fehlen einer expliziten Breitenangabe den Pfälzerwald schon zu einer Insel der Glückseeligen macht, ist ein (weit verbreiteter) Irrtum. Per Gesetz ist das Befahren der Pfade in RLP genauso verboten wie in anderen Bundesländern auch. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ein guter Teil der Biker wohl darauf bedacht ist, dieses sensible Gleichgewicht zwischen Singletrailspaß, Duldung und Gesetz nicht aus der Balance zu bringen.


...ok, mir fehlt der tiefere Einblick, was genau verboten und was erlaubt ist in Rheinland-Pfalz. Aber geduldet wird weit mehr als ich das aus Baden-Württemberg kenne. Dazu kommt hier ist die Dichte an Hilfsscheriffs wesentlich höher als ich das jemals im Pfälzer Wald erlebt hätte. Wenn ich es recht überlege, hatte ich noch gar nie ein negatives Erlebnis mit anderen Wegenutzern im Pfälzer Wald. Schon die geringe Bevölkerungsdichte und die Ausdehnung des Gebiets ist ein großer Vorteil. Und ich denke, wenn man die wenigen Hotspots vermeidet, dann kann jeder glücklich werden.

Das ist im Speckgürtel um Stuttgart vollkommen anders, bevorzugt wird man sogar auf den legalen Wegen als nicht gerade willkommen behandelt. Die zähe und geduldige Informationsarbeit in den Medien tut dann das ihre.

Das meinte ich mit Insel der Seeligen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. September 2011)

@speedbullit:

Da sich nun andere Gemeinden in RLP nach vorne gewagt haben und eine kommunale Strecke als Sportstätte fördern und unterhalten, siehe Stromberg und Trippstadt, könnte der auf Erhaltung seiner Bürgermeisterfunktion oder Übernahme des Verwaltungsgemeindebürgermeisters bedachte Herr Schäfer vllt seine Meinung geändert haben?

Problem ist auch, dass den Beamten ein Konzept vorgelegt werden muss, dass schon einer für gut befunden hat. Hat die DIMB nicht einen Farbdrucker und wichtige Stempel? Das macht es so schön offiziell!


----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2011)

Gute Idee. Das könnte man mal als Beispiel vorstellen, ich werde es mal weiterleiten. 

Sellemols wurde bereits ein komplettes Konzept, dargelegt. Angefangen mit dem "wie kann eine strecke errichtet werden" bis zum "was kommt rechtlich auf den Betreiber zu" und "wie sichere ich das ganze ab". Wurde aber nur am runden Tisch besprochen. Da ich beruflich recht eingebunden bin und gleichzeitig in HD mit der DH strecke befasst war, habe ich mich auf das erfolgsversprechende Projekt HD konzentriert. Aber vielleicht sollte man das Projekt Kalmit nochmal angehen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. September 2011)

Da man in Maikammer auch noch Wein trinken kann, dürften auch die Übernachtungszahlen hochgehen. (Situierte Eltern machen gemeinsames Wochenende mit DH-Sohn und kaufen große Mengen Wein, die sie im SUV davonfahren ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

Ich nehme mal noch ein paar weitere der Postings aus dem Bilder & Video Thread mit "rüber"...



benn9411 schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit den wanderern, soviele beleidigungen und schimpfwörter wie die uns am sonntag annen kopf geworfen haben hab ich echt seltenst erlebt, ein paar haben uns sogar gewalt angedroht, von anderen bekamen wir sprüche zu hören wie " hoffentlich brecht ihr euch was", echt schlimm. ich frage mich wie tief unsere gesellschaft gesunken ist wenn ich solche leute sehe !


Also ich fahre schon wirklich lange (knapp 20 Jahre) MTB im Pfälzerwald und mittlerweile auch schon bestimmt seit 6 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Fullface + Schützern auch auf Touren - passe optisch also super ins potentielle Feindbild vieler Schubladendenker (was leider auch einige Biker mit geistiger Schmalspur einschließt). Ich bzw. Leute aus meiner Gruppe hatten auch schon einige sehr negative Erfahrungen im Wald: von Auto angefahren, von Wanderer vom Trail geschubbst, vom Rad geschubbst, festgehalten, Weg versperrt, übelste Beleidigungen, Drohungen etc. pp. ...  Das waren aber absolut NIE (und dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer!) direkte Reaktionen auf mein/unser Verhalten auf den Wegen, das waren entweder Aktionen purer Dummheit (alter, fast blinder Sack im Auto) oder aus blindem, kategorischem Biker-Hass heraus. Daran kann man nichts ändern, diese Leute WOLLEN krampfhaft gegen uns sein und die kann man auch nicht ändern. Ignorieren, Konflikte vermeiden, sich seinen Teil zu den Affen denken, weiter fahren!
Wenn man sich allerdings strikt IMMER so verhält, wie man selbst behandelt werden möchte, wenn man als Fußgänger im Wald unterwegs ist, erntet man i. d. R. nicht nur wenig bis gar keine Negativ-Resonanz, sondern man wird freundlich zurückgegrüßt, bekommt eine schöne Weiterfahrt gewünscht, bekommt sogar Applaus oder verbale Respekt-Bekundungen für das fahrtechnisch Geleistete und es ergibt sich das eine oder andere nette Gespräch - wie man auch an den Postings von el Zimbo (hier und da) oder anulu (dort) sehen kann. Das ist bei mir/uns die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme! Selbst vielen Biker-Hassern nimmt man so jegliche Grundlage, sich über die "daherklappernden Rüpel" zu beschweren. Wie oft habe ich schon Leute mit knirschenden Zähnen blöde Sprüche runterschlucken sehen, einige davon mühen sich sogar immerhin ein gezwungenes "Tag" ab! 

Ich kann da auch nur auf lomos Kommentar verweisen:





lomo schrieb:


> "Reflektion" ist das Stichwort!


...denn fast nirgends trifft dieser Spruch so sehr zu wie im Wald:

*Wie's in de Wald nei ruft, so schallts ach raus!*






Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wozu ich allerdings auch nur Unverständnis abgegeben konnte, waren Erlebnisse der Wanderer wie: "Aus dem Weg!", "Platz da!, "Macht das Ihr vom Weg runter kommt!". So etwas will kein Wanderer hören, schon gar nicht die ältere Dame mit Gehstock, die nicht sonderlich gut zu Fuß und Gehör war.


Ja, das wissen wir hier doch alle... es gibt immer wieder Idioten und so lange wir nicht anfangen, die an die Wand zu stellen, wird es die auch weiterhin geben.  Ich will damit nichts bagatellisieren - ich finde das Pack, dass sich im Wald auf Bikes so verhält auch abstoßend! Aber man muss es nicht immer wieder aufrollen. Das trifft auf noch wesentlich drastischere Weise auf Folgendes zu:


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Es sind da - einige, da waren wir einig - *bekloppte Biker* unterwegs, nach Kundgabe *mit Vollpanzerung*, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben. Deren Fehlverhalten müssen wir halt mit ausbaden und können - wenn die Rücksichtslosen nicht benannt oder angesprochen werden können - nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.


Wenn ich von innerhalb der Biker-Gemeinschaft immer wieder diese hirnlose Stereotypen-Reiterei lese/höre, könnte ich echt kotzen!!  Von jemandem wie dir, bei dem man eigentlich ein gewisses Maß an "Denkfähigkeit" vorraussetzen können müsste, dürfte man doch eigentlich mehr erwarten können, als so einen Quark auf Bildzeitungs- und Stammtisch-Niveau. Um diesem Problem realistisch begegnen zu können, gehört wesentlich mehr dazu, als im Forum den Inhalt irgendwelcher Vorurteils-Schubladen auszukippen und  ein paar Juristen-Deutsch-Floskeln dazu abzusondern, damit das Ganze intelligent klingt  Vor allem ist es überflüssig, so geschwollene Phrasen wie "Der Bereitschaft, den Stock zum Stopper zu machen, war stark ausgeprägt!" oder "Das wird für uns kein gutes Ende nehmen!" zu dreschen 
Wann hat endlich auch der letzte kapiert, dass WIR ALLE eine Gemeinschaft der Radfahrer im Wald sind. Es ist furz-egal, ob einer mit Carbon-Race Hardtail in Lycra oder mit DH-Bomber im MX-Schlafanzug unterwegs ist. Wenn es irgendwann Sanktionen von oben gibt, betrifft es uns ALLE - und dementsprechend sollten wir uns auch verhalten!




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Dazu gehört es m.E. auch, darauf zu verzichten, immer mehr Abfahrten - meist senkrecht in der Falllinie (mit erhöhter Erosionsgefahr) - anzulegen oder entstehen zu lassen.


Hier gehen wir absolut konform. Es ist nicht nur so, dass es unnötig ist, es schadet auch unserem Ansehen immens und eben die Sache mit der Erosion muss man ja nicht zwingend vorantreiben. Wenn ich sowas sehe, bin ich auch sofort dabei, diese "Abkürzungen" wieder mit Ästen zu versehen. Ich habe an einem meiner Hausberge auch so eine Stelle, wo manche Hirnis eine Kurve abkürzen und geradeaus schon einen "Pfad" in die Büsche gefräst haben, nur weil sie zu unfähig oder zu faul sind, die enge Kurve direkt daneben auch auszufahren. An der Lenkerbreite kanns kaum liegen, ich komm ja auch durch...




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Warum tut sich die lokale Gravitiy-Fraktion nicht mal zusammen?
> In HD hat's auch geklappt - aber der Weg wird eben lang und steinig sein...


Dazu muss es wenigstens mal eine Gruppe geben, die die Sache ins Rollen bringt. Sich etwas bestehendem anschlie0en ist leichter, als selbst etwas aufzubauen. Ich würde mich sehr gerne für so eine Sache stark machen und daran mitarbeiten, aber so lange ich die meiste Zeit des Jahres unter der Woche nicht hier in der Heimat bin, bringt es für mich nichts, bei sowas eine tragende Rolle zu übernehmen.  Rest siehe Posting von Speedbullit...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...und kaufen große Mengen Wein, die sie im SUV davonfahren ).



Das heißt Suff, im Suff.


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...* im MX-Schlafanzug unterwegs* ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich von innerhalb der Biker-Gemeinschaft immer wieder diese hirnlose Stereotypen-Reiterei lese/höre, könnte ich echt kotzen!!  Von jemandem wie dir, bei dem man eigentlich ein gewisses Maß an "Denkfähigkeit" vorraussetzen können müsste, dürfte man doch eigentlich mehr erwarten können, als so einen Quark auf Bildzeitungs- und Stammtisch-Niveau. Um diesem Problem realistisch begegnen zu können, gehört wesentlich mehr dazu, als im Forum den Inhalt irgendwelcher Vorurteils-Schubladen auszukippen und  ein paar Juristen-Deutsch-Floskeln dazu abzusondern, damit das Ganze intelligent klingt  Vor allem ist es überflüssig, so geschwollene Phrasen wie "Die Bereitschaft, den Stock zum Stopper zu machen, war stark ausgeprägt!" oder "Das wird für uns kein gutes Ende nehmen!" zu dreschen



Meine spontane Meinung dazu: Idiot! Lern erst einmal lesen! Ich habe die Äußerungen der sich beschwerenden Wanderer wiedergegeben! 

Was schleppst Du denn für psychische Probleme mit Dir rum, die Du hier ausleben willst? Was fällt Dir ein, mich hier so anzugehen? Bist ein Scheidungskind und gibst jetzt allen Anwälten die Schuld an allem? Geh mal in Dich und entschuldige Dich!


----------



## Houschter (29. September 2011)

Was hat man Euch beiden denn in den Kaffee gerührt?  Geht mal an die frische Luft oder hackt Brennholz für den Winter! 

Das hier ist jedenfalls völlig unnötig.


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was hat man Euch beiden denn in den Kaffee gerührt?  Geht mal an die frische Luft oder hackt Brennholz für den Winter!
> 
> Das hier ist jedenfalls völlig unnötig.



Mein Tipp: geht Radfahren!!!


----------



## Houschter (29. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: geht Radfahren!!!



Du hast immer ausgefallene Ideen, total verückt!


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Du hast immer ausgefallene Ideen, total verückt!



:Schorle:


----------



## Houschter (29. September 2011)

Alla gut! "Plopp"...


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

*Easy day!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (29. September 2011)

Heavy:
An error occured, please try again later!


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Heavy:
> An error occured, please try again later!



Was machst denn Du für schräge Sachen?


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2011)

ei des M1Si hat des Heavy-Plaggin aktiv, do kummt nix außer Heavymäddel dorsch


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

Was?
Heavy Mädel?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Radfahren


Da komm ich gerade her  Ok, vom Winzer, Radfahren war davor 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Lern erst einmal lesen! Ich habe die Äußerungen der sich beschwerenden Wanderer wiedergegeben!


Ich habe sehrwohl gelesen und verstanden was du geschrieben hast, völlig klar, dass das die Aussage der Wanderer war. Du hast sie aber schön mit zu deiner gemacht, da du ja angeblich mit den Leuten in dem Punkt einer Meinung warst - oder nicht? Auch wenn es von den Wanderern kam, hättest du dem nicht zustimmen müssen und es auch nicht extra noch hier betonen müssen. Immer schön das Feindbild verfestigen, Hauptsache man gehört selbst nicht dazu 
Was mich daran so stört: du bist immer gleich dabei, wenn es darum geht, auf irgendwelchen anderen Bikern herumzuhacken, besonders gerne auf denen in Ritterrüstung - das nervt kolossal! Ist das ein Versuch, sich vom "bösen Teil" der Biker so deutlich wie möglich abzugrenzen oder einfach nur kollektives Eindreschen auf den optisch am einfachsten abgrenzbaren Sündenbock?  Weil irgendeiner muss ja dran glauben, lasst uns doch einfach ein paar vollgepanzerte Rowdies aufknöpfen 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Idiot! ... psychische Probleme ... Was fällt Dir ein? ... Scheidungskind ... entschuldige Dich!





Houschter schrieb:


> Das hier ist jedenfalls völlig unnötig.


Aber sowas von! 



Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## lomo (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da komm ich gerade her  Ok, vom Winzer, Radfahren war davor


----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2011)

Befehl ausgeführt:
..ich komme gerade von ner Öhrliböhrd-Tour.
4/15 + legger Kabbutschihno!

uns gehts soooo gut!


----------



## lukabe (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da komm ich gerade her  Ok, vom Winzer, Radfahren war davor



Sowohl als auch war sehr genial! 

Und ohne jetzt in die Diskussion einsteigen zu wollen: Beleididungen wie "Idiot" rauszulassen und jemandem "psychische Probleme" anzuhängen ist ja wohl wirklich unterstes Niveau...
Was man meint kann man auch durchaus anders rüberbringen, man muss ja nicht gleich so beleidigend werden nur weil zwischen einem selbst und dem Diskussionspartner einige Kilometer Kabel liegen und nicht nur ein paar Kubikmeter Luft.

Ich komm übrigens auch grad vom Weinbiet und stink noch wie ein Wildschwein


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. September 2011)

Meine Reaktion war heftig, aber wohl fÃ¼r Smobub verstÃ¤ndlich. Er nutzt das Forum, um mich in einem in keiner Weise nachvollziehbarem Umfang mit Hasstiraden zu Ã¼berziehen und mich Ã¼belst zu beleidigen. Das AusmaÃ und die Bereiche, die er hier anbringt, sind vÃ¶llig inakzeptabel und gehen Ã¼ber meinen privaten Bereich weit hinaus, weshalb ich dies auch nicht stehen lassen kann. Die sachliche Reaktion hierauf hÃ¤tte er sicher nicht heute auf dem Tisch liegen haben wollen. HÃ¤tte hier auch nichts zu suchen und hatte und habe ich auch nicht vor. Leider hat sich auch meine Erwartung bestÃ¤tigt, dass hier wirklich keiner die Courage aufbringt, irgendetwas zu Smubobs AusfÃ¤llen zu sagen. Ist aber sicher der von Lomo erwÃ¤hnte Verfall der Gesellschaft. Schweigen ist aber dann Zustimmung. Das finde ich sehr schade!

Wer mich und/oder meine BeitrÃ¤ge kennt, weiÃ, dass ich sicher Freude an gepflegtem Sarkasmus habe, aber weder intolerant noch beleidigend bin. Smubob bat um schnÃ¶rkellose Sprache. Hat er bekommen!

Ich werde aber im Weiteren lieber wieder zum meinem Sprachstil zurÃ¼ckkehren, den ich sonst pflege. Diesen soweit zu reduzieren, dass folgender Satz als Aufhetzen gegen eine Gruppe von Bikern verstanden werden kann, werde ich aber nicht hinbekommen:

_Es sind da - einige, da waren wir einig - bekloppte Biker unterwegs, nach Kundgabe mit Vollpanzerung, die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben._

Ich weiÃ nicht, wie Smubob dazu kommt, hier zu verbreiten, ich wÃ¼rde mich - dauert und immer - mit Wanderern gegen Fahrer mit Protektoren verbrÃ¼dern und gemeinsam Stimmung gegen eine Gruppe von Bikern machen. Nur weil ich von GesprÃ¤chen mit Wanderen berichte, dass sich diese Ã¼ber Downhiller beschweren.

Ich kÃ¶nnte dies gern konflikttheoretisch und bzgl. der einzelnen Aspekte der Beteiligten aufarbeiten, was viel zum VerstÃ¤ndnis der Lage im Wald beitrÃ¤gt. Insbesondere, warum Faher mit Polsterung eher als Bedrohung wahrgenommen werden als andere. Wer es sich mal erlÃ¤utern lassen mÃ¶chte, kann mich darauf ansprechen. Spaltung bringen solche GesprÃ¤che mit Wanderen mit mir nie, sonst VerstÃ¤ndnis. 

Eine fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich unertrÃ¤gliche âNichts darf nach auÃen dringenâ-MentalitÃ¤t bringt âdieâ Bergradfahrer  nach meiner Meinung keinen Millimeter weiter, da hierdurch bestehende Konflikte verdeckt werden.

Lassen wir es gut sein! Wer mÃ¶chte kann mich gern persÃ¶nlich ansprechen, auch Smobub.

Haardtfahrer


Ach nee! Eins noch zu der absurden Behauptung, ich wÃ¼rde mich ja stets und immer auf die Seite der Wanderer schlagen und Stimmung gegen Leute mit Vollpanzerung machen, um mich selbst besser zu fÃ¼hlen. 

Kleiner Einblick an meine KellertÃ¼r. WÃ¶chentlich und am unmittelbaren Haardtrand auf den gÃ¤ngigen Hauptwanderwegen (allerdings zu passenden Zeiten) und auch bei GesprÃ¤chen mit Wanderen gern im Einsatz:







[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (30. September 2011)

der herr smubob fühlt sich aber auch immer schnell angegriffen...........


----------



## michar (30. September 2011)

ne tut er nicht! irgendwie kommt immer das selbe thema wieder hoch...wenn ich was gelernt habe das es irgendwie kein richtiges verhalten gibt bei manchen leuten die im wald rummrennen! die fuehlen sich einfach durch die existenz des mtbikers bedroht...damit ist es auch schwer richtig zu reagieren! mich hat einer mal an seinen hund verfuettert..obwohl ich stand und hoefflich gefragt habe vorbei zu duerfen! die einzige wirkliche lösung des problems sind fuer wanderer gesperrte trails! meine lehre aus den letzten jahren ist einfach ballungszentren am wochenende zu meiden..bikeparks zu besuchen oder wenig frequentierte trails zu nutzen..grad jetzt im herbst drehen ja eh alle wieder am rad!


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. September 2011)

's bobelsche hat schon recht, so ganz schlüssig wird man aus den Aussagen, des Haardtfahrers jetzt nicht, welche Meinung er jetzt eig. vertritt...

Soviel dazu von mir, be vor ich hier auch noch mit Beleidigungen überschüttet werde...


----------



## lomo (30. September 2011)

Konfliktlösung? Mal austoben, das kann gut tun ...




50DSC05462 von sofaking_666 auf Flickr



SIS von steinhummer auf Flickr



PICT6064 von azraelcars auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (1. Oktober 2011)

Lomo, hättest hierzu ein paar Hintergrundinformationen geliefert, wärs für die stattfindende Diskussion hilfreicher gewesen - ich hab herzlich gelacht!

Haardtfahrer und Smubob sind beides Personen, die sich ggüber Fußgängern im Wald korrekt verhalten. Die Trailrules haben die Beiden wie wir hier im Forum verinnerlicht! 

Schwarze Schafe gibts nach wie vor in jeder Facette unseres Sports. Wenn ich zB mit meinem Rennrad irgendeinen Trail runterfahre (und auf Grund der Stellage unter mir deutlich langsamer bin als mit dem MTB) kann es auch passieren, dass sich trotz lauter, freundlicher Ansage Fußgänger erschrecken - ich also ein schwarzes Schaf bin.
Aus dem mir innewohnenden Selbstverständniss heraus, bin ich das natürlich nicht.
Das sich erschreckende Gegenüber macht mich aber zu einem Solchen. 
Wie das dann geklärt werden kann obliegt der Kreativität der Akteure.


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lomo, hättest hierzu ein paar Hintergrundinformationen geliefert, wärs für die stattfindende Diskussion hilfreicher gewesen - ich hab herzlich gelacht!
> ...



Die Infos gebe ich dir mal bei Gelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Oktober 2011)

So, wenn sich alle wieder abgeregt haben, diskutiert es sich doch gleich wieder viel besser 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Er nutzt das Forum, um mich in einem in keiner Weise nachvollziehbarem Umfang mit Hasstiraden zu überziehen und mich übelst zu beleidigen.


Die Stichworte "Hass" und "Beleidigung" sehe ich in meinem Posting nicht bzw. nur in leichten Spuren - zumindest war es so keinesfalls gemeint! Das direkt mal zu deiner Beruhigung. Wie du auch an Postings anderer User sehen kannst, stehe ich keineswegs alleine da mit der Meinung, dass man das durchaus so verstehen konnte, als würdest du genau die Meinung der Wanderer vertreten - in dem Fall hätte ich einfach ernsthaft an deinem Verstand zweifeln müssen  Da nun geklärt ist, dass das ein Mis(t)verständnis war, können wir die Sache ja gut sein lassen.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wer mich und/oder meine Beiträge kennt, weiß, dass ich sicher Freude an gepflegtem Sarkasmus habe, aber weder intolerant noch beleidigend bin.


Gleiches gilt bei mir und meinem in gewissen Situationen durchaus mal sehr scharfen Ton. Du solltest mich mal live erleben, wenn mir jemand unbegründet auf die Füße tritt und meine Reaktion nicht durch ein paar Sekunden/Minuten Bedenkzeit "gefiltert" ist 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie Smubob dazu kommt, hier zu verbreiten, ich würde mich - dauert und immer - mit Wanderern gegen Fahrer mit Protektoren verbrüdern und gemeinsam Stimmung gegen eine Gruppe von Bikern machen.


So wie du das jetzt formulierst, geht das weit über das hinaus, was ich geschrieben und vor allem auch gemeint habe. Ich wollte damit lediglich anmerken, dass du schon des Öfteren Zustände oder Vorkommnisse im Wald direkt und unverblümt den in erster Linie bergab-orientierten MTBern angeheftet hast und damit eine direkte Schuldzuweisung vorgenommen hast. Das steht dir meiner Meinung nach erstens nicht zu und weiterhin entspricht es nicht der Realität - ich könnte ein ganzes Abendprogramm mit Gegenbeispielen füllen. Dein Bericht über die Beschwerden der Wanderer war selbstverständlich keine solche Schuldzuweisung, sondern nur der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat - nachdem ich mich schon desöfteren beim Lesen deiner Postings darüber geärgert habe. Um nochmal ein Zitat von lomo aufzugreifen: _" "Reflektion" ist das Stichwort!"_ Wie du siehst, kommen deine Postings nicht unbedingt so beim Leser an, wie du das denkst, das solltest du vielleicht einfach in Zukunft im Hinterkopf behalten.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kleiner Einblick an meine Kellertür. Wöchentlich und am unmittelbaren Haardtrand auf den gängigen Hauptwanderwegen (allerdings zu passenden Zeiten) und auch bei Gesprächen mit Wanderen gern im Einsatz:


Willkommen im Club der Feindbilder 
BTW: mit dem massiven Ding schleppst du dich den Berg auch hoch?? Respekt! Wäre mir zu schweißtreibend...




unocz schrieb:


> der herr smubob fühlt sich aber auch immer schnell angegriffen...........


Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich habe einen sehr (manchmal übertrieben) stark ausgeprägten Sinn für soziale Gemeinschaft und vor allem Gerechtigkeit. Werden diese über ein tolerables Maß hinaus verletzt - oder ich habe zumindest den Eindruck - kann ich schonmal etwas giftig reagieren. Das mag dann im ersten Moment wie Hang zu persönlicher Konfrontation oder "uff Kravall geberscht" wirken, ist aber eigentlich in der Grundintension meistens nur ein sehr scharfer Ruf zurück zu einem in alle Richtungen gerechten Verhalten. Dass dabei der Ton für den Geschmack Mancher ZU scharf wird, ist klar - paar Verletzte gibts immer...




michar schrieb:


> die einzige wirkliche lösung des problems sind fuer wanderer gesperrte trails!


Mag für viele krass klingen, aber so siehts aus! Im Pfälzerwald ist die MTBer Dichte extrem hoch und gerade von den abwärts-orientierten gibt es hier sehr viele. Im Hunsrück scheint mir das nicht mal so drastisch zu sein, trotzdem haben die immerhin den Flowtrail zustande gebracht und die (wenn auch kurze) DH Strecke ist im Bau. Und das aus dem Antrieb einer Gemeinde (i. V. m. der DIMB) heraus wohlgemerkt!




michar schrieb:


> meine lehre aus den letzten jahren ist einfach ballungszentren am wochenende zu meiden..bikeparks zu besuchen oder wenig frequentierte trails zu nutzen..grad jetzt im herbst drehen ja eh alle wieder am rad!


Das ist im Prinzip die Essenz der ganzen Weisheit  Wenn man sich daran hält, wird das Konflikpotential auf ein Minimum reduziert und der übrigbleibende Rest ist (fast) vernachlässigbar.

Ich bin letztes und vorletztes Wochenende zur "Prime Time" im Bereich Kalmit/Loog unterwegs gewesen, weil die Mitfahrer leider auch nur dann Zeit hatten. Wenn man die Trails geschickt wählt, kann man sogar zur besten Mittagszeit im Herbst bei Kaiserwetter auf herrlichsten Trails den Haardtrand runter rauschen und mit Glück nicht einen einzigen Wanderer unterwegs treffen 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 's bobelsche


Der war echt gut! 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Schwarze Schafe gibts nach wie vor in jeder Facette unseres Sports. Wenn ich zB mit meinem Rennrad irgendeinen Trail runterfahre (und auf Grund der Stellage unter mir deutlich langsamer bin als mit dem MTB) kann es auch passieren, dass sich trotz lauter, freundlicher Ansage Fußgänger erschrecken - ich also ein schwarzes Schaf bin.
> Aus dem mir innewohnenden Selbstverständniss heraus, bin ich das natürlich nicht.
> Das sich erschreckende Gegenüber macht mich aber zu einem Solchen.
> Wie das dann geklärt werden kann obliegt der Kreativität der Akteure.


Sehr gut geschrieben! 




lomo schrieb:


> Konfliktlösung? Mal austoben, das kann gut tun ...


Klapprad-Cup mit Panzerfaust? Moderne Ritterspiele um die jungfräuliche Tocher des Burgherren? Ich bin entsetzt und zugleich begeistert, welche neuen/alten Facetten der Radsport doch immer wieder hervorbringt


----------



## roischiffer (1. Oktober 2011)

Kommst du jetzt auch gerade wieder vom Weinfest


----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2011)

Heute 62 km Nibelungensteig. Ca. 100 Wanderer, alle super drauf. Anfeuerungsrufe (nicht jugendfrei weil Damenkegelclub aus Wanne-Eickel), 1x Käsewürfelchen, mehrere Scheiben Wurst und Schinken, 1 x Pute mit Reis und Erdnusssoße , 1 Radler und 1 Enzian spendiert bekommen. 

Was mache ich falsch? (nein, ich bin nicht zu dünn) und (ja, das war im Odenwald)


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Oktober 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Kommst du jetzt auch gerade wieder vom Weinfest


Nö, heute bin ich nur gemütlich zur Bank gerollt, um die Abendsonne zu genießen.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute 62 km Nibelungensteig. Ca. 100 Wanderer, alle super drauf. Anfeuerungsrufe (nicht jugendfrei weil Damenkegelclub aus Wanne-Eickel), 1x Käsewürfelchen, mehrere Scheiben Wurst und Schinken, 1 x Pute mit Reis und Erdnusssoße , 1 Radler und 1 Enzian spendiert bekommen.
> 
> Was mache ich falsch? (nein, ich bin nicht zu dünn) und (ja, das war im Odenwald)


 
Mann sei froh........

die Maulerei kurz nach dem Bild war schon recht nervig





3kaiserberge024 von LeSarrois auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2011)

Wars der Graf persönlich?
(...warum die alten Raubritter immer noch Ländereien haben...tsts..)


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wars der Graf persönlich?
> (...warum die alten Raubritter immer noch Ländereien haben...tsts..)


 
Die Mumie die uns hinterhergeschrieen hat, könnte vom Alter her der Originalgraf gewesen sein


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Da ist es im Pfälzerwald wohl wirklich ein wenig "glückseelig".
Gestern ab Lambrecht bis auf den Eckkopf eher in der zweiten Reihe unterwegs gewesen und feine Abfahrtsmeter - Achtung: Herr Kelme mit Protektoren! - gesammelt. Begegnungen nur im unmittelbaren Umfeld der Hütten und nur die ersten 150 Meter in der Abfahrt runter vom Eckkopf waren mit zwei oder drei Stops wegen Gegenverkehr zu Fuß unterbrochen.
Lambertskreuz war aber so voll, dass wir da nix getrunken/gegessen haben, sondern uns am Wegrand an der Einfahrt zum Wolkenbruchweg niedergelassen haben. Null Fußgängerverkehr in der Abfahrt.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da ist es im Pfälzerwald wohl wirklich ein wenig "glückseelig".
> Gestern ab Lambrecht bis auf den Eckkopf eher in der zweiten Reihe unterwegs gewesen und feine Abfahrtsmeter - *Achtung: Herr Kelme mit Protektoren!* - gesammelt. Begegnungen nur im unmittelbaren ......


 
Protektoren gegen Fußvolk oder gegen die Abfahrtsmeterabstürze


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Eher gegen letzteres. Es fehlte auf den Abfahrten einfach das Fußvolk als "Opfer" .
Der Purzelschutz war dann wie der Airbag im Auto. Man hat ihn nicht gebraucht, aber war beruhigt, dass er da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2011)

Jeder Kratzer auf dem Zeugs ist `ne Auszeichnung.


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

..wie die Jungs auf den Joghurt-Mopeds: Kniepads mit dem Schwingschleifer bearbeiten.


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wie die Jungs auf den Joghurt-Mopeds: Kniepads mit dem Schwingschleifer bearbeiten.


 
Neee,
noch schlimmer auf Ebay nen Lederkombi mit abgeschliffenen Pads ersteigern, so wie ein Kollege von mir
Den und seinen Schlitzaugendrecksjoghurtbecher versäg ich auf der Alb mit ner Honda Dax


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann schon mal viel Spaß beim nächsten Ausflug (aus der Kurve)...


----------



## flowbike (5. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ..
> Den und seinen Schlitzaugendrecksjoghurtbecher versäg ich auf der Alb ..


 sei doch ruhig, fährst doch selber einen, nur hat der 4 Räder


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wie die Jungs auf den Joghurt-Mopeds: Kniepads mit dem Schwingschleifer bearbeiten.



zum Glück brauch ich das ned


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> zum Glück brauch ich das ned



Was jetzt?
Joghurt-Moppedd, Kniepad oder Schwingschleifer?


----------



## Dddakk (6. Oktober 2011)

@Bergh.

das nenn ich mal Schräglage!  

Da wäre ich bei meiner (Ex-)Dicken schon an der Kolbenrückholfeder.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Oktober 2011)

...ist das jetzt die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2011)

Was, 29er E-Bikes? :kotz:


----------



## Sarrois (6. Oktober 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ist das jetzt die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald?


 
neeee aufm Schurwald

damit hebeln wir die 2m-Regel aus


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Dezember 2011)

Unqualifizierte Kommentare Szenenfremder ignorier ich einfach ma großzügisch 

ps:
um diverse Wissenslücken bzw hartknäckige Vorurteile zu beseitigen:
Supermotobattles werden mit 18" bzw ev 17.5" am VR ausgetragen, guggdu hier


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2012)

Ich wollt mal fragen was eigentlich mit der Erweiterung des Bikeparks geworden ist

Das isses ziermlich still geworden


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

Abgesagt, Geld all (Wird für den Zaun um den Pfälzerwald benötigt...Nationalpark sag ich nur...). Außerdem würden die neuen Strecken die geplanten Windräder stören....


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. März 2012)

tot bürokratisiert,... mal wieder  -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (16. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Abgesagt, Geld all (Wird für den Zaun um den Pfälzerwald benötigt...Nationalpark sag ich nur...). Außerdem würden die neuen Strecken die geplanten Windräder stören....


...uiih, was ist Dir passiert?

Sollte man noch schnell den Wald besuchen, bevor er abgeholzt wird?


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Abgesagt, Geld all (Wird für den Zaun um den Pfälzerwald benötigt...Nationalpark sag ich nur


Hehehehehehe

Das glaub ich nedd, ein Nationalpark kostest Geld
da könnt Ihr klammen Pälzer nedd auf die Einnahmen der Forstwirtschaft verzichten



Optimizer schrieb:


> Außerdem würden die neuen Strecken die geplanten Windräder stören....


 
Macht keinen Scheiß da drüben 

Stellt lieber mehr Türme zu den Badensern in die Rheinebene



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> tot bürokratisiert,... mal wieder  -.-


 
Deutschland ist zum :kotz:



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...uiih, was ist Dir passiert?
> 
> Sollte man noch schnell den Wald besuchen, bevor er abgeholzt wird?


 
Nix abgeholzt, der wärd als Nadduapark verkomme geloss!


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...uiih, was ist Dir passiert?



Sorry, bei den Käsespätzle meiner Schwiegermutter gestern abend war ein Löffel zuviel Ironie dabei...



Sarrois schrieb:


> ... Ihr klammen Pälzer ...



Klamm? Nach ner aktuellen Forsa-Umfrage (klick) würde 47% aller Saarländer eine Fusion mit RLP begrüßen. Weißt du warum die das gerne machen würden!?!? Ich weiß es......

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Meine letzten Infos waren, dass sich der Forst und die unteren Naturschutzbehörden gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben, warum es nicht weitergeht. Hinzu kommt eine äußerst schwache Projektleiterin und weitere dubiose Umstände...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - noch 8 Tage beim alten Arbeitgeber...ich komm mir vor, als läge ich im Wachkoma und aktive Sterbehilfe ist leider nicht erlaubt....


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2012)

Das Nationalparkprojekt ist ein Wunsch der rot-grünen Landesregierung nach dem Motto "Schaut mal was wir tolles hingekriegt haben!". Es fehlt komplett an einem schlüssigen Finanzierungs- und Betriebskonzept. Stand heute irgendeine Region ausgewählt und das Land lässt die betroffene Region dann alleine. Wahlkampfspruch: "Guckt mal was für eine tole Chance zur touristischen Entwicklung wir euch geschaffen haben (jetzt schaut mal selbst wie ihr den wirtschaftlichen Schaden bezahlt kriegt). 
Die untersuchten Flächen sind mittlerweile so klein, dass sie nicht mal für den verträumt von der Werbung schauenden Luchs irgendeine Relevanz haben. Aber wenn es sein muss, dann wird das gemacht. Hauptsache am Ende der Legislaturperiode steht "Wir haben einen Nationalpark" im Prospekt.


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Weißt du warum die das gerne machen würden!?!? Ich weiß es....


 
iss doch logisch,
weche eirer lewwaworscht unn em saumache



Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema:
> Meine letzten Infos waren, dass sich der Forst und die unteren Naturschutzbehörden gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben, warum es nicht weitergeht. Hinzu kommt eine äußerst schwache Projektleiterin und weitere dubiose Umstände


 
Das ist sehr schade
Die Lobby der Biker ist wahrscheinlich immer noch zu jung bzw. schwach



Optimizer schrieb:


> ich komm mir vor, als läge ich im Wachkoma und aktive Sterbehilfe ist leider nicht erlaubt....


 
*Gröööööööööööööööööhl*



Kelme schrieb:


> Das Nationalparkprojekt ist ein Wunsch der rot-grünen Landesregierung nach dem Motto "Schaut mal was wir tolles hingekriegt haben!".


 
Stichwort Nürburgring

Do hadd sich eier digger Wutzekobb ach nedd mit Ruhm bekleckert


----------



## Kelme (16. März 2012)

König Kurt macht das doch geschickt. Erst die Karre sehenden Auges und unter dem Verlust einiger Minister in den Dreck fahren, dann dem Pächter mit Räumung drohen (aber die Gebühren für die Klage nicht bezahlen) und letztendlich sich als Moderator präsentieren der mit den Betreibern auskungelt, wie man denn zum beiderseitigen Vorteil aus der Kiste raus kommt. Ich höre die polit-managerialen Sätze schon im Ohr "Es konnte in einer guten Atmosphäre und im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen ... " - "Zum Wohle des Landes und zur Vermeidung weiterer Kosten ... ".


----------



## Athabaske (16. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Aber zurück zum Thema:
> Meine letzten Infos waren, dass sich der Forst und die unteren Naturschutzbehörden gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben, warum es nicht weitergeht. Hinzu kommt eine äußerst schwache Projektleiterin und weitere dubiose Umstände...


...die Projektleiterin ist in anderen Umständen? Wie schmecken die Kässpatzen ihrer Mutter?


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Projektleiterin ist in anderen Umständen?


 
Ich wars nedd


----------



## Sarrois (16. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Zum Wohle des Landes und zur Vermeidung weiterer Kosten ... ".


 
Jo ich hab die Diskussion im Fernsehen gesehen, da war noch die dicke blonde Pressworscht von de Schwarze dabei
Die hat in Ihrem roten Stiftrock ausgesiehn wie e Lyoner im Wienerdarm 
Booooaaaah und das Gespräch

Ich sag nur Hornberger Schießen


----------



## knut1105 (16. März 2012)

^^ blonde Pressworscht - super!

die glöcknerin von notre dame - quasimojulia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (17. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Macht keinen Scheiß da drüben
> 
> Stellt lieber mehr Türme zu den Badensern in die Rheinebene
> ...



Solln se am besten da aufstellen - wo am nachhaltigsten (ich liebe dieses Wort  ) heiße Luft produziert wird  - Killisberg hätte in der Hinsicht alle aussichtsreichen Trümpfe am Start



Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Klamm? Nach ner aktuellen Forsa-Umfrage (klick) würde 47% aller Saarländer eine Fusion mit RLP begrüßen. Weißt du warum die das gerne machen würden!?!? Ich weiß es......


Solange es das Besatzerkonstrukt des Bundes der Deutschen Länder gibt wird da garnix gemacht ohne Aliierte Erlaubniß 
 - und fusioniert schon mal garnich 
... es sei denn Griechenland wird eingemeindet - da wären mir die Saarlänner dann doch noch lieber ... mit ihrem rheinfränkischen Dialekt & Lyoner mit Maggi anstatt Tintenfischrosetten  Knoblauch  und verharztem Wein 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema:
> Meine letzten Infos waren, dass sich der Forst und die unteren Naturschutzbehörden gegenseitig den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben, warum es nicht weitergeht.
> Hinzu kommt eine äußerst schwache Projektleiterin und weitere dubiose Umstände...


Gschaftelhuberei nennt man das in Bayern - towuhabohu & blind-hektischer Aktionismus - bis der gemeine Urnenpöbel garnich mehr durchblickt

... wollte man/FrauIn das ernsthaft verwirklichen wäre man schon längst auf der Zielgeraden


Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Optimizer - noch 8 Tage beim alten Arbeitgeber...ich komm mir vor, als läge ich im Wachkoma und aktive Sterbehilfe ist leider nicht erlaubt....


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Deutschland ist zum :kotz:




finde ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> finde ich jetzt aber nicht


 
Damit meine ich die Bürokratie und die Politiker

Wurde eigentlich beim Zapfenstreich

http://youtu.be/dlPjxz4LGak

gespielt


----------



## mtb_nico (22. März 2012)

Eieiei... die Entwicklung klingt sehr nach dem was ich auch von der Norderweiterung des Parks Richtung KL gehört habe... Da schieben auch einige mächtig Frust. Respekt vor deren die sich immer noch von dieser Mühle aufreiben lassen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. März 2012)

Bin am Sonntag mal wieder knapp nach Mittag den  Unwetterpfad runter, treffe nach dem Brunnen auf eine große Gruppe Wanderer, alle freundlich; will gerade in den Weg eintauchen, muss natürlich einer von den 20 Leutchen mir noch in den Rücken werfen: "_Sie wissen ja, dass Sie hier nach der Convention gar nicht fahren dürfen!_"

"_O Gott_", dachte ich zunächst "_"ich habe irgendeine Kriegsordnung nicht beachtet und werde ja als Angehöriger einer irregulären Truppe nach Guantánamo geschickt!"_, bis er dann was von drei Metern und Weg erzählte. Habe dann freundlich meine Brille abgenommen und mich mit einem festen Männerhandedruck bei ihm für den Hinweis bedankt, nicht ohne ihn zu bitten, sich doch auch beim nächsten Male, wenn er mit 55 durch die Stadt fährt, wieder daran zu erinnern.

Dann wurde es wirklich lustig! "_Genau, hab dich doch nicht so_!", "_Ist doch gar kein Problem!_", "_Der war doch richtig vorsichtig und so freundlich._", "_Man muss doch nur wollen, dann geht das doch zusammen im Wald!_", fielen die anderen - alle so um die 60 - ein. 

Was für ein schöner Sonntag!


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

"Schlagfertig"!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

Sehr schön!  

Dabei muss ich auch mal feststellen, dass mindestens seit drei Wochen
niemand mit mir/uns auf dem Trail gemeckert hat, und/oder unfreundlich war!


----------



## strandi (27. März 2012)

@Haardtfahrer Coole Story 
@zimbo Glückwunsch  Ich tät mich ja mal freuen wenn ich überhaupt mal jemanden treffen würde in den schwedischen Wäldern


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Dabei muss ich auch mal feststellen, dass mindestens seit drei Wochen
> niemand mit mir/uns auf dem Trail gemeckert hat, und/oder unfreundlich war!


Das liegt am geilen Wetter!
Wir waren letzten Sa rund um Geislingen unterwegs mit 8 Leuten
Alle Wanderer haben uns freundlich vorgelassen.
Das war einfach ne perfekte Trailrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. April 2012)

Moin, Moin,

hier eine Frage an die Locals:
Ich möchte Ende April mit einer Gruppe von 9 Leutchen zum Biken in den Pfälzer Wald kommen. Wir wollen im Dahner Felsenland und vielleicht in der Ecke Kalmit fahren, also voraussichtlich nicht auf den offiziellen MTB-Routen. Gibt es in diesen Regionen sensible Bereiche, die wir besser meiden sollten, weil es zu viel Probleme zwischen Bikern und wem auch immer gibt?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> hier eine Frage an die Locals:
> Ich möchte Ende April mit einer Gruppe von 9 Leutchen zum Biken in den Pfälzer Wald kommen. Wir wollen im Dahner Felsenland und vielleicht in der Ecke Kalmit fahren, also voraussichtlich nicht auf den offiziellen MTB-Routen. Gibt es in diesen Regionen sensible Bereiche, die wir besser meiden sollten, weil es zu viel Probleme zwischen Bikern und wem auch immer gibt?



Wer rücksichtsvoll fährt, hat bei uns eigentlich keine Probleme


----------



## Quente (1. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> hier eine Frage an die Locals:
> Ich möchte Ende April mit einer Gruppe von 9 Leutchen zum Biken in den Pfälzer Wald kommen. Wir wollen im Dahner Felsenland und vielleicht in der Ecke Kalmit fahren, also voraussichtlich nicht auf den offiziellen MTB-Routen. Gibt es in diesen Regionen sensible Bereiche, die wir besser meiden sollten, weil es zu viel Probleme zwischen Bikern und wem auch immer gibt?


 

...immer schön mit Moin, Moin grüßen und wir Einheimischen wissen sofort, dass F....köppe kommen, machen Platz und harren der Dinge die da kommen...


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ... und harren der Dinge die da kommen...


Der Pälzer harrt in so einem Fall nicht der Dinge, die da kommen mögen, sondern hofft, dass es schnell vorüber geht . Badenser und sonstige Heckeschisser gehen ja noch, aber Fischköppe - nee, nee.


----------



## roischiffer (2. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wir wollen im Dahner Felsenland und vielleicht in der Ecke Kalmit fahren, also voraussichtlich nicht auf den offiziellen MTB-Routen. Gibt es in diesen Regionen sensible Bereiche, die wir besser meiden sollten, weil es zu viel Probleme zwischen Bikern und wem auch immer gibt?


Rund um die Kalmit solltet ihr Sa./So. Mittag bei Sonnenschein mit Bedacht genießen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Pälzer harrt in so einem Fall nicht der Dinge, die da kommen mögen, sondern hofft, dass es schnell vorüber geht . Badenser und sonstige Heckeschisser gehen ja noch, aber Fischköppe - nee, nee.



Intern: Die Grundeinstellung werde ich im Verlaufe des nächsten Jahres mal beobachten! 

An die Gäste: Um Hütten mit Parkplatz herum ist viel los (2km-Radius). Gar nicht gehen an solchen Tagen: Hellerhütte, Hohe Loog, Kalmithaus, so bis 16.00 Uhr, wenn Ihr gern den Berg ohne stetiges Bremsen runterwollt. Mit Freundlichkeit geht sonst alles, außer: Gelb/Blau zwischen Totenkopfhütte und Hellerhütte. Scheint nach meiner Erfahrung am Wochenende eine bevorzugte Strecke von frühpensionierten, alleinstehenden Lehrerinnen mi psychosomtischen Störungen zu sein! Meiden!

Ansonsten: MTB-Park-Pälzerwald - alles ausgeschildert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> .... Mit Freundlichkeit geht sonst alles, außer: Gelb/Blau zwischen Totenkopfhütte und Hellerhütte. Scheint nach meiner Erfahrung am Wochenende eine bevorzugte Strecke von frühpensionierten, alleinstehenden Lehrerinnen mi psychosomtischen Störungen zu sein! Meiden!
> .....




Hast du auch schon die Erfahrung machen müssen?


----------



## Athabaske (2. April 2012)

...und wie äußert sich das Alleinestehen der psychosomatischen Lehrerinnen? Reißen die dann vorbeiradelnden feschen jungen Männern die Baggy-Pant herunter?


----------



## Sarrois (2. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wie äußert sich das Alleinestehen der psychosomatischen Lehrerinnen? Reißen die dann vorbeiradelnden feschen jungen Männern die Baggy-Pant herunter?


 
Das würde Dir so passen.......


----------



## Athabaske (2. April 2012)

...kaum, bin weder fesch noch jung...


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2012)

Die nehmen jeden. Hauptsache er hat am Ende ein blutiges Ohr ...


----------



## SuShu (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Hört sich ja gut an. Rücksichtsvoll fahren wir sowieso und die vollen Ecken wollen wir eigentlich eher meiden.

@ Quente+Kelme: Gut das die F...köppe aus Franken kommen


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2012)

Das schreibt man doch "Frranggn" oder?


----------



## Athabaske (3. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Hört sich ja gut an. Rücksichtsvoll fahren wir sowieso und die vollen Ecken wollen wir eigentlich eher meiden.
> 
> @ Quente+Kelme: Gut das die F...köppe aus Franken kommen


...mit Geographie haben es die Waldschrate nicht so...

Einige Orientierungsmöglichkeit ist der Geruch der PWV-Hütten, Himmelsrichtungen kenne sie dort nicht. Allemal ein Blick über die Berge und Wälder von diversen Felsen aus bietet noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, sollte der Geruchssinn einmal versagen.


----------



## Liz301 (3. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wie äußert sich das Alleinestehen der psychosomatischen Lehrerinnen?



Jeder der auf der beschriebenen Strecke, um die beschriebene Uhrzeit schon unterwegs war, weiß genau was er meint...


----------



## Quente (3. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Hört sich ja gut an. Rücksichtsvoll fahren wir sowieso und die vollen Ecken wollen wir eigentlich eher meiden.
> 
> @ Quente+Kelme: Gut das die F...köppe aus Franken kommen



...SuShu, Franken sind das die Bayern mit dem komischen Hut und der Handgelenktasche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2012)

Ich hatte "Frankenthal" gelesen!


----------



## SuShu (3. April 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...SuShu, Franken sind das die Bayern mit dem komischen Hut und der Handgelenktasche???


Hut? Handgelenkstasche? Auf'm Schlauch steh'  Bin doch auch nur eine Zugereiste.

Ja, Franken liegt in Bayern. Nein, Franken sind keine Bayern. Aber auch bitte nicht mit einem Oberpfälzer verwechseln


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hut? Handgelenkstasche? Auf'm Schlauch steh'  Bin doch auch nur eine Zugereiste.
> 
> Ja, Franken liegt in Bayern. Nein, Franken sind keine Bayern. Aber auch bitte nicht mit einem Oberpfälzer verwechseln


Für uns seit Ihr ALLE Baatzies!!!


----------



## Quente (3. April 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hut? Handgelenkstasche? Auf'm Schlauch steh'  Bin doch auch nur eine Zugereiste.
> 
> Ja, Franken liegt in Bayern. Nein, Franken sind keine Bayern. Aber auch bitte nicht mit einem Oberpfälzer verwechseln



Hut + Handgelenktasche = Erwin Pelzig

In der Pfalz ist das mit der Herkunft einfach geregelt.
Pälzer sind die Guten und dann gibt es nur noch die Saarländer.


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2012)

.


----------



## Quente (3. April 2012)

...ach soooo...

.


----------



## Optimizer (3. April 2012)

sprachlos

.


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. April 2012)

quente schrieb:


> hut + handgelenktasche = erwin pelzig
> 
> in der pfalz ist das mit der herkunft einfach geregelt.
> Pälzer sind die guten und dann gibt es nur noch die saarländer.



! Obacht !


----------



## Miro266 (3. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> sprachlos
> 
> .



.das erste mal
Miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ! Obacht !



Neddemol des kennesse!
Des heeßt "OWW8"!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Neddemol des kennesse!
> Des heeßt "OWW8"!!!



Egal wie, zum GBB bring ich den Stock mit...


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Egal wie, zum GBB bring ich den Stock mit...


 
Stock, Stock isch gehn gleich am Stock

*Parreschwanz*
Das heischt *Parreschwanz!!!!*

Das muscht Du als Saarlänner doch wisse**


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2012)

Trippstadt im TV

http://www.dasding.de/#!http://www.dasding.de/dasdingvorort/DDvO-KL-Dirtbike/-/id=415236/vv=content/nid=415236/did=498716/5juopb/index.html


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. April 2012)

http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-audi-r8-e-tron-3356128.html

Damit uns Bergradfahrern das nicht blüht, habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit die guten HOPE II ans Rad gemacht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... frühpensionierten, alleinstehenden Lehrerinnen mi psychosomtischen Störungen ...


Du scheinst ja echt ein tief verwurzeltes Lehrerinnen-Trauma zu haben 

Aber der Weg ist anscheinend echt magnetisch für Fußgänger mit gewissen geistigen Schwächen... was ich dort schon beobachtet habe spottet jeder Beschreibung. Leute mit Stöckelschuhen oder Schläppchen und sogar welche, die einen großen Kinderwagen da hochgewuchtet haben  Die haben uns zu allem Überfluss auch noch angepflaumt, was wir hier mit unseren Rädern zu suchen haben  Und das, obwohl wir mit einigen Metern Abstand angehalten hatten und WIR nicht mit der Bewältigung des Weges völlig überfordert waren 
BTW: für den Trail zwischen 3 Buchen und Neuscharfeneck gilt das Gleiche!




Quente schrieb:


> In der Pfalz ist das mit der Herkunft einfach geregelt.
> Pälzer sind die Guten und dann gibt es nur noch die Saarländer.


...wie andererorts die Saupraißn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal fragen was eigentlich mit der Erweiterung des Bikeparks geworden ist
> 
> Das isses ziermlich still geworden


Geht wohl doch weiter. Die Rheinfalz berichtet heute, dass die Genehmigungsverfahren kurz vor dem Abschluss stehen (FFH-Gebiete, ...). Unter Rücksichtnahme auf Luchs, Wildkatze, Wanderfalke, ...  hat man den ursprünglich geplanten Singletrailanteil von 18% auf 8% reduziert. Da stellt sich schon die Frage, ob eine solche Erweiterung dann noch die Kriterien erfüllt, die zu einer doch positiven Einstufung der ursprünglichen Routen durch die DIMB geführt haben. Jenseits der Diskussion, ob die Parkrouten für den gemeinen "Pfälzer-Pädelbiker" tauglich sind, haben die Routen für Gäste recht gut ihren Zweck erfüllt: Besucherlenkung. Mit einer Erweiterung, die in der Attraktivität deutlich eine Stufe unter dem gewohnten Level liegt, ist das keine gute Werbung und kann ggfs. auch auf die Alt-Routen abfärben. Von daher könnte ein überzeugtes "Dann lieber bleiben lassen!" eine Option sein.


----------



## Sarrois (10. April 2012)

Zu geil
Das wären dann so tolle Strecken wie im Schwarzwald groß als MTB-Routen angekündigt.

8500km mit gefühlten 0,05% Trailanteil, die Spinner
Mich sehen die dort nicht mehr


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Singletrailanteil von 18% auf 8%



8 % der der Gesamtfläche wären interessant! 

Wie hoch soll denn der wunderbare Asphaltanteil werden?


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

Ich glaube der Asphaltanteil wird frühestens dann veröffentlicht, wenn die einzelnen Routen zum Nachfahren im Netz stehen oder auf die Karte gedruckt sind.


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Unter Rücksichtnahme auf Luchs, Wildkatze, Wanderfalke, ...  hat man den ursprünglich geplanten *Singletrail*anteil von 18% auf 8% reduziert. ...



Ich dachte immer, dass die vom Geh-Socks okkupiert sind ...


----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2012)

Luchs, Wildkatze und Wanderfalke reagieren natürlich auschließlich auf Radfahrer mit Fluchtgedanken. An die alteingesessenen Wanderfreunde haben sie sich über Generationen gewöhnt und damit ist eine gewisse Fluchtresistenz genetisch in den dort lebenden Populationen verankert...

...so oder so ähnlich wird es wohl sein!


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

Der Satz íst so gut, dass ich im ersten Moment dachte, dass er aus irgendeinem halbwissenschaftlichen Machwerk abgeschrieben ist. Käme man mit sowas für einen Bachelor durch?


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ..... Käme man mit sowas für einen Bachelor durch?



Da reicht wesentlich weniger!


----------



## Sarrois (10. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass die vom Geh-Socks okkupiert sind ...


 
Sind das die, die im Rucksack immer ne Schei$hauspapierrolle dabei haben

Iss klar, daß die auf den Trails Ihre Ruhe brauchen


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sind das die, die im Rucksack immer ne Schei$hauspapierrolle dabei haben
> ...



Weiss net, ich benutz Feuchttücher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

lomo, ging nicht vor kurzem direkt links neben dem Römerweg der Vollmond am helllichten Tage auf, als wir uns zu dritt gen Hahnenschritt bewegten? War's nicht max. 300 Meter bis zur Totenkopfhütte? Lag der Ort des Mittagsschiss nicht fünf Meter oberhalb der Straße und vier Meter unterhalb unseres Trails? Mir war so und der männliche Begleiter der Dame sah peinlich berührt aus. Kann aber sein, dass wir doch zu schnell am Ort des Geschehens vorbei gehuscht sind .


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geht wohl doch weiter [...] Singletrailanteil von 18% auf 8% reduziert [...] "Dann lieber bleiben lassen!"


Dazu ist nix weiter zu sagen.  Als die bestehenden Routen damals neu waren, bin ich die alle mal abgefahren, aber selbst damals, als ich noch ohne nennenswertes technisches Können oder Anspruch unterwegs war, waren mir die meisten Touren zu sehr "Fahrrad" und zu wenig "Mountainbike"...




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie hoch soll denn der wunderbare Asphaltanteil werden?


touché! 




Athabaske schrieb:


> Luchs, Wildkatze und Wanderfalke reagieren natürlich auschließlich auf Radfahrer mit Fluchtgedanken. An die alteingesessenen Wanderfreunde haben sie sich über Generationen gewöhnt und damit ist eine gewisse Fluchtresistenz genetisch in den dort lebenden Populationen verankert...



Ich würde mal gerne eine Ehrhebung sehen, wie viel Umweltverschmutzung (Verpackungen, Leergut, Kippen, sonstiger Müll, abgeladenen Schutt/Sperrmüll mal ganz ausgenommen) von Fußgängern verursacht wird und wie viel von Radfahrern - ich denke das Ergebnis würde deutlich zu unseren Gusten ausfallen. Was die ökonomische (NICHT ökologische) Forstwirtschaft anrichtet spottet eh jeder Beschreibung. Ich war gestern zwischen Frankweiler und Neustadt unterwegs, knapp die Hälfte der Trails war durch tiefe Harvesterspuren zerpflügt und die Waldautobahnen werden Stück für Stück zu richtigen Autobahnen gemacht. Bei manchen fehlt lediglich noch die Asphaltdecke und die Mittelleitplanke 




lomo schrieb:


> Weiss net, ich benutz Feuchttücher.


Die in Alkohol getränkten, die man zum Reinigen der Bremsscheiben benutzen kann?


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Die in Alkohol getränkten, die man zum Reinigen der Bremsscheiben benutzen kann?



Ja, genau die. "2 in 1"!


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> lomo, ging nicht vor kurzem direkt links neben dem Römerweg der Vollmond am helllichten Tage auf, als wir uns zu dritt gen Hahnenschritt bewegten? War's nicht max. 300 Meter bis zur Totenkopfhütte? Lag der Ort des Mittagsschiss nicht fünf Meter oberhalb der Straße und vier Meter unterhalb unseres Trails? Mir war so und der männliche Begleiter der Dame sah peinlich berührt aus. Kann aber sein, dass wir doch zu schnell am Ort des Geschehens vorbei gehuscht sind .


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

Smu, mit den Routen des MTB-Parks ist das so eine Sache. Meiner Meinung nach funktionieren die Dinger für die Leute, für die sie gedacht sind, wirklich gut. Nur die sind hier nicht im Forum. Die kommen mit einem anderen Anspruch an den Startort und dann geht's los. Ihre Funktion "Besucherlenkung" erfüllen die schon und davon profitieren wir auch. Jeder Biker auf der den Parkrouten ist einer weniger an den an sich interessanten "Brennpunkten" oder wo sonst gefahren wird. Technisch hast du mit dem Anspruch sicher recht. Konditionell wären auch Mitglieder des Forums von von einigen Stellen oder dem Befahren einer Gesamtroute überfordert. Hand drauf!
Dass es neben den Tourenangeboten im Pfälzerwald im Rahmen des Gesamtkonzeptes inzwischen so Sachen wie den Singletrailparcour in Hochspeyer, das Techniktraining-Gelände in Schopp oder - Highlight - Den Park in Trippstadt gibt, ist doch höchst erfreulich. Was fehlt ist immer noch eine DH/FR-Strecke, um das absets der Wege/Pfade stattfindende "Shredden" (nennt man das so?) durch das Unterholz zu unterbinden. Ob das noch wird?
Das Aufrechnen "Wie böse sind die Reiter, Wanderer, Holzernter, Quadfahrer, Geocacher, ... im Vergleich zum MTB'ler?" bringt nichts. Das Argument taugt nur im Ansatz, wenn sich einer als engelsreiner Beschützer von Fauna und Flora bezeichnet und mit dem Finger auf dich zeigt. Selbst dann würde mich zunächst mal interessieren, wo die Belege für die schädlichen Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens sind. Komm' mir da keiner, dass es ab und zu Stress auf den Wegen/Pfaden gibt. Das ist a) zwischenmenschlich (nicht spezifisch MTB) und kommt b) meiner Meinung nach seltener vor als in fetten Lettern gedruckt wird.


----------



## Sarrois (10. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Smu, mit den Routen des MTB-Parks ist das so eine Sache. Meiner Meinung nach funktionieren die Dinger für die Leute, für die sie gedacht sind, wirklich gut. Nur die sind hier nicht im Forum. blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla.


 
:unterschreib:


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2012)

Kelme, du hast auf ganzer Linie recht! Zum Thema MTB-Park hätte ich als Fazit noch dazuschreiben sollen, dass der *jetzige* Park für "normale Tourenbiker" (muss jetzt nicht disskutiert werden, was das genau ist) durchaus eine schöne Sache ist. Vor allem, wenn die aus Regionen kommen, wo man nicht so Trail-verwöhnt ist, wie hier. Allerdings schrumpft das Potential (auch für die "normalen Tourenbiker" von ausserhalb!) beträchtlich, wenn man den Singletrailanteil auf weniger als die Hälfte des geplanten Umfangs eindampft - das war letztendlich das, was ich damit sagen wollte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sollte nicht abwertend klingen, vor allem nicht im Bezug auf die weiteren "Spots", die du aufgezählt hast.

Dass die Routen konditionell teilweise echt ordentlich sind, steht außer Frage, ich bin damals auch nur die kleineren Gesamtrunden gefahren, beim Rest immer nur die Teiletappen. Tour 5 würde ich heute sicher auch noch nicht komplett schaffen, trotz Gäsbock-Training 

Das mit der DH/FR-Strecke ist in der Tat das, was dem Naherholungsgebiet Pfälzerwald seit Jahren fehlt. Ich hatte vor einer Weile gehofft, mit der DIMB mal was anleiern zu können und hatte mich über die vergangenen, allesamt mehr oder weniger gescheiterten, Bemühungen informiert, aber so lange ich nur in den Ferien und am Wochenende hier bin, macht es für mich leider einfach keinen Sinn, sowas in die Hand zu nehmen - obwohl ich eigentlich Feuer und Flamme bin, mit Einzelleistung etwas für die Gesamtheit zu bewegen. Ich gehöre ja, obwohl ich weiiit davon entfernt bin, ein DH- oder Airtime-King zu sein, zu der Fraktion, die gerne in Bikeparks fährt und sich dem spaß- und bergaborientierten Fahren zuschreibt. Shredden (ja, könnte man durchaus so nennen) abseits der Wege ist jedoch für mich schon immer tabu gewesen, dazu sind die Pfade im Pfälzerwald mMn einfach zu gut und Doubles brauche ich da keine. Dass eine solche Strecke durchaus Leute in einem sehr großen Radius anlocken kann und damit touristisches Potential (=Kapital!) birgt, sieht man ja bestens am Stromberger Flowtrail - und das Gelände dort hat nicht mal annähernd das Potential, das der Pfälzerwald bieten würde...!

Wie du auch schreibst, der angebliche Flurschaden durch die Biker ist vernachlässigbar - daran halte ich fest, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil *beweist*, was mMn nie passieren wird. Genausowenig ist der "Stress" zwischen Bikern und anderen Nutzergruppen ein wirkliches Problem. Ich habe in der Hinsicht zwar schon sehr viel erlebt (grundlose tätliche Angriffe von Fußgängern gegen Biker waren da schon mehrfach dabei...!), es überwiegen allerdings die neutralen und positiven Erfahrungen trotzdem bei weitem. Die Idioten auf beiden Seiten wird es leider immer geben, da es hier keine natürliche Auslese gibt, die diese dahinrafft 

Die Bemerkungen zur Umweltverschmutzung und dem Forst sollten nicht in Richtung gegenseitiges Aufwiegen gehen. Es ist nur so, dass mir das jedes Mal sauer aufstößt, wenn ich einen Weg hoch fahre und alle paar Meter Müll oder gar vollgesch!ssene Windeln liegen sehe (was wie gesagt mit großer Sicherheit nicht von den bösen Bikern stammt) oder es kaum schaffe, über die Harvester-Schneisen zu balancieren, die im Abstand von 20m durch einen Trail gefräst wurden. Es fühlt sich zusammen mit dem teilweise miserablen Ruf der Bikerschaft (danke Bildpfalz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) einfach falsch und ungerecht an. Da musste ich ehrlich gesagt schon das eine oder andere Mal eine Träne wegdrücken...


----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

Mehr kan ich dazu nicht sagen.
Für den Schrieb kriegscht am 12. e Schorle


----------



## lomo (11. April 2012)

Oh, muss ich jetzt auch was sinnvolles und politisch korrektes schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, muss ich jetzt auch was sinnvolles und politisch korrektes schreiben?


 
Duuuuuu?????

Lass es lieber
Das wäre nur "Perlen vor die Säue"


----------



## lomo (11. April 2012)

Ok, krieg ich dann den Schorle am 12. "fer umme"?


----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, krieg ich dann den Schorle am 12. "fer umme"?


 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh,
ich glaub Du hast zu lange in Cannstatt gearbeitet


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh,
> ich glaub Du hast zu lange in Cannstatt gearbeitet


...wäre mir neu, dass es dort die Schorle umsonst geben soll?


----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wäre mir neu, dass es dort die Schorle umsonst geben soll?


 
Aber wehe es gibt im Schwoabeländle was umsonst
Jedesmal wenn man zu nem Event mit Buffet kommt,
dann sieht das für mich aus wie in ner Suppenküche der Diakonie

Der einzige Unterschied ist, das hier die Bedürftigen mit dem Daimler vorfahren und nicht mit nem Einkaufswagen ausm Aldi


----------



## lomo (11. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh,
> ich glaub Du hast zu lange in Cannstatt gearbeitet



Neee, nur 2 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Aber wehe es gibt im Schwoabeländle was umsonst...


...auch das verwundert mich sehr, für gratis gibt es gar keine Entsprechung auf Schwäbisch - nix isch omsonscht, außer'm Tod ond der koscht's Läba...

Sorry für OT


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geht wohl doch weiter. Die Rheinfalz berichtet heute, dass die Genehmigungsverfahren kurz vor dem Abschluss stehen (FFH-Gebiete, ...).



Steht etwas über Annweiler dabei ??

Edith:




RLP 10.04.2012  von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Für den Schrieb kriegscht am 12. e Schorle


Als her demit! Am beschde direkt vorm Start als "Warmup" 




lomo schrieb:


> Oh, muss ich jetzt auch was sinnvolles und politisch korrektes schreiben?


Dein Amt als Saumagenprüfer entbindet dich von dieser Pflicht


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Als her demit! Am beschde direkt vorm Start als "Warmup"


 
Nix da, da Du wohl unter 60kg Lebendgewicht bist, würde Dir das direkt die Schuhe ausziehen

Aber zurück zum Thema,
wir waren am WE ja in de Palz und da braucht man sich gar keine Sorgen wegen den Wanderern machen, waren alle freundlich

Ausser so drei verfilzte Ökos, die mit auf dem F-erbotenen Weg begegnet sind
Nach Ihrer Kleiung zu urteilen dachte ich erst, die sind dort zum Betteln


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Steht etwas über Annweiler dabei ??


Ich glaube nicht das es schnell eine Ausdehnung um Annweiler gibt, da der Gemeinderat stark dagegen ist. 
Aber es wird weiter Druck gemacht....


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2012)

Der Satz "Verträglichkeitsabstimmung so gut wie fertig" hat BUND und NABU auf den Plan gerufen. Es klingt zwar nicht nach "Veto!" aber zumindest nach "Einspruch!". Könnte also ein, dass eine Runde BUND und NABU noch aussteht. Ob das beschleunigt? Glaube ich nicht. 
Wenn allerdings dann der reduzierte Singletrailansteil noch weiter herunter geschraubt werden sollte, wäre zu überlegen die ganze Region da unten dem Nordschwarzwald zuzuschlagen. Ach ne, machen wir nicht. Zum Glück liegt da noch der große Graben zwischen.


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings dann der reduzierte Singletrailansteil noch weiter herunter geschraubt werden sollte wäre zu überlegen die ganze Region da unten dem Nordschwarzwald zuzuschlagen.


Da bleiben ja dann nur noch die Hauptstraßen über



Kelme schrieb:


> Zum Glück liegt da noch der große Graben zwischen.


 
Und ne e Menge Gäälfiessler


----------



## lomo (18. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Könnte also sein, dass eine Runde BUND und NABU noch aussteht. Ob das beschleunigt? Glaube ich nicht...



Denke ich auch nicht. Die brauchen schliesslich eine bestimmte Zeit, die neuen Strecken zu begehen. Schneller geht's natürlich wenn man einen SUV nimmt und die Wege abfährt ... ;-)


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ...... die neuen Strecken zu begehen. Schneller geht's natürlich wenn man im SUFF die Wege abfährt ... ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nix da, da Du wohl unter 60kg Lebendgewicht bist, würde Dir das direkt die Schuhe ausziehen


Leicht verschätzt - sub 70 ja, sub 60 nein. Am besten lass ich mir deinen spendierten Schoppen eindosen... vorher könnte es dem Balancegefühl aufm Trail abträglich sein und danach würds mir wohl echt die Socken ausziehen  und ich werde an dem Tag noch (mit dem KFZ) heim fahren müssen. 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema,
> wir waren am WE ja in de Palz und da braucht man sich gar keine Sorgen wegen den Wanderern machen, waren alle freundlich


Die Einheimischen eh immer! Die, die die Klappe aufreißen oder handgreiflich werden sind normal immer irgendwelches "Touristenpack". Meistens an den regional bedingten Sprachstörungen zu erkennen. 
BTW: Ich war vor 2 Wochen zu recht stark frequentierten Zeiten auf ein paar Trails unterwegs - man glaubt gar nicht, was man durch Anhalten und Warten bis die Fußgänger durch sind für Reaktionen hervorrufen kann.  Geben und Nehmen... 




Kelme schrieb:


> Der Satz "Verträglichkeitsabstimmung so gut wie fertig" hat BUND und NABU auf den Plan gerufen.


NABU, toll... wenn die Öko-Populisten an dem Projekt (wie ja überall sonst auch) ihren krankhaften Profilierungswahn ausleben, kann man die Sache gleich zu den Akten legen...  Ich bin ja echt ein absoluter Umweltschützer, aber was der NABU oft raushaut ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2012)

Hier als kleine Argumentationshilfe eine aktuelle Google-Aufnahme des Weinbiets:


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2012)

Sind die Zebra-Streifen alles Forstschneißen? 

01.05.2021:
Das bisher größte Waldgebiet Deutschlands, bekannt als Pfälzerwald
heißt ab heute offiziell "Pfälzer Hochsteppe"...


----------



## Optimizer (20. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sind die Zebra-Streifen alles Forstschneißen?


Die schützenswerten Zonen sind schraffiert dagestellt....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. April 2012)

Oben auf dem Weinbiet von der Wolfsburg Richtung Norden wurde vor einigen Jahren, gefühlt so sieben bis acht, schon erheblich rausgeschlagen, Totholz liegen gelassen usw. Das übliche "neue" Konzept, um den Wald aufzufrischen, Käfer und Unterholz wachsen zu lassen und insbesondere den Mischwald hochkommen zu lassen.

Erfolg? Ich als Waldlaie sehe da nur Steppe. Da wachsen die Kiefern, nur weniger und ein wenig Heidelbeeren. Nach sieben Jahren müßte darunter die grüne Hölle wuchern.

Vor einigen Monaten war ein guter Bericht in der GEO (Achtung:  Bildungsbürger ) über den Waldzustand. Da wurden genau die von  mir beschriebenen Umstände wiedergegeben. Ursache: Rehwild! Massen von Rehwild, die alles wegfressen, was grün werden könnte. Fünfmal so viel wie 1935, als das Reichsjagdgesetz erlassen wurde). Warum werden die nicht geschossen? Jäger wollen Trophäen, Umweltschützer viele Rehe. Herauskommt das Gegenteil von Walderneuerung. 

Ich bange schon seit einigen Jahren, wann wir hier den ersten heftigen Waldbrand haben!

Zum Biken: Das Bild zeigt einfach, welche Veränderungen im Wald vorgenommen werden. Ich spreche extra nicht von Schäden, da es sich um ein Wirtschaftsgut handelt. Der Acker wird ja auch nicht beschädigt, sondern bestellt. 

Der Waldbürger21 sieht darin aber die altdeutsche Natur, die der Biker zerstört. Das ist angesichts der Nutzung des waldackers irreal, aber eben emotional. 

Ich werde von dem Google-Bild ein paar Abzüge machen lassen und in den Rucksack stecken. Bei Hardcore-Diskussionen kann ich dann eins rausziehen.

"Ich habe heute ein Bild für Euch!"

Ob´s was bringt werde ich gern berichten.

Bis dahin: Smubub macht´s genau richitig lol, nämlcih genau wie ich: Bei Wanderern nicht erst fünf Meter vorher mit Schreddern bremsen, sondern weit davor - stehen bleiben - zur Seite rücken - nett lächeln, schönen Tag wünschen - alles klappt und meist gibt´s noch ein "Gib Gas" oder "Zeig mal was!". Macht Spaß  statt Stress und und dauert im Ergebnis nicht länger als vorbeiquetschen und rumärgern!


----------



## lomo (20. April 2012)

Oh, kannst du mir bitte auch ein Bild laminieren zum lamentieren?
Dankeschön!

Ansonsten, den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. April 2012)

Werde am Samstagmorgen beim Brötchenholen bei DM mal der Automaten in Anspruch nehmen und schauen, wie die Ausdrucke werden.

Fürs Laminieren werde ich einen anderen Dienstleister in Anspruch nehmen. Hab da schon einen im Auge!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> "Ich habe heute ein Bild für Euch!"
> 
> Ob´s was bringt werde ich gern berichten.


 Und in achtunddrölfzig Jahren (wenn das von Zimbo angesprochene Szenario eingetreten ist) kannst du das den Leuten zeigen und sagen: "Kuckt mal, wie schön's hier früher mal war" 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bis dahin: Smubub macht´s genau richitig lol, nämlcih genau wie ich: Bei Wanderern nicht erst fünf Meter vorher mit Schreddern bremsen, sondern weit davor - stehen bleiben - zur Seite rücken - nett lächeln, schönen Tag wünschen - alles klappt und meist gibt´s noch ein "Gib Gas" oder "Zeig mal was!". Macht Spaß  statt Stress und und dauert im Ergebnis nicht länger als vorbeiquetschen und rumärgern!







lomo schrieb:


> Ansonsten, den Herrn Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!


Na hoffentlich hat er ihm dabei nicht weh getan...


----------



## roischiffer (20. April 2012)

Wenn man am Haardtrand jahrhundertelang den Wald zur Viehwirtschaft & Schweinemast genutzt hat 
& im Herbst sogar noch das Laub als kostengünstige Einstreu für den eigenen Stall aus dem Wald abtransportiert hat 
isses ganz klar, daß die dortigen Böden im Laufe der Zeit 
a.) mineralisch verarmen
b.) kaum Feuchtigkeit speichern können, 
weil keine Humusschicht gebildet werden konnte.

Nach all dem Raubbau is die dortige Kurzstammkiefer/Seekiefer eben der einzige forstwirtschaftlich relevante Baum, 
der dort auf absehbare Zeit wirtschaftliche Ergebnisse erhoffen lässt/überhaupt gedeiht.

& wer meint, ein paar wenige Jahre Baumkronen zurücklassen würden die historische Entwicklung umkehren & 
nach kurzer Zeit eine nennenswerte Humusschicht entstehen lassen 
- tja - 
der is wohl verdammt dazu auch weiterhin sein Kreuz bei den Krünen & den KrünInnen zu machen


----------



## sugarbiker (21. April 2012)

Einfach mal die Bilder wirken lassen:

das war mal ein wunderschöner Trail (DÜW, Weilach, Rundweg Nr. 5), seit Ende Februar 2012 für mich brutale Verwüstung durch den Harvester, ob hier der Nabu Bedenken im Vorfeld hatte ???? 









Gestern hat mich der Zustand des Waldes von der Hellerhütte kommend nach Lambrecht nicht weniger schockiert. Ähnlichhes Bild neben der Kaltenbrunnerhütte, auf dem Eckkopf........
Was hier aus Gewinnsucht dem Wald angetan wird können 100.000 Waldbesucher in 1000 Jahren nicht anrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Sugarbiker, darf ich mir die Bilder ausdrucken und morgen zum Natursportopening nach Joh-X mitnehmen? Es wird Menschen geben, die mir erklären, dass das alles voll ökologisch und naturverträglich ist. Ich will's nicht mehr hören.
Das Zitat ist eine feine Abwandlung eines Auspruchs von Heiner Geißler, den er bei einem der ersten Veranstraltungen NSO auf Joh-X gebracht hat. Da ging es nur um 10.000 Mountainbiker und 1.000 Jahre.


----------



## sugarbiker (21. April 2012)

Gerne !
Ich kann dir auch die originale zusenden

Die Rechte an den Bildern trete ich gerne gegen eine Schorle nächsten Mittwoch am L-x ab...........(die Offsteiner)

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Die Rechte an den Bildern trete ich gerne gegen *eine* Schorle nächsten Mittwoch am L-x ab..............



 Preisdumping! Ihr macht noch den ganzen Markt kaputt ....


Neee, Quatsch


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. April 2012)

Bei den Konditionen kommen hier am Haardtrand aber schnell ein paar Hektoliter für solche Bilder zusammen!


----------



## aeskolap (25. April 2012)

is doch n gesellschaftliches Problem un kein politisch pragmatisches..
würden ALLE biker freundlich beim Downhill abbremsen,wenn Wanderer auf dem Weg sind un langsam vorbei fahren(damit s klar ich mags auch nich,bremsen zu müssen,aber es lässt sich halt net ändern,bei kleinen Kindern un so wars des halt mal kurz mit dem Flow(warum auch nich..) ) und würden alle ALLE Wanderer freundlich Platz machen un die Klappe halten,hätten wir die Probleme ja nich..Warum is des net möglich....aber eigentlich versteh ich mich immer gut mit den meisten Wanderen..es würde eigentlich gehn

Warum:????Darf ich laut Rechtslage auf den Weinbiet-Arealen nich fahrn,obwohl da n Wanderer seiner Knöchel zuliebe kaum n Fuss draufsetzt?
Warum:????wird nur der allerkleinste double oder die mühsam zusammengbaute mini-Drop Rampe von den Waldarbeitern abgerissen un zerstört,in Gebieten,wo wahrscheinlich noch nie n Wanderer sein Fuss reingesetzt hat?
Warum:???muss ich mir beim Aufstieg aufm Forstweg von Wanderern schon anhören:,,Isch glaab,der därf do net fahre..??!!
Warum????:Wird mit Bodenerosion und Boden kaputt verschuldet durch Mtbler argumentiert,wenn die Forstarbeiter den halben Kaisergarten mit metertiefen Rillen durchzogen haben?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

aeskolap schrieb:


> xxx


Nicht dass ich nach der ersten Hälfte des Textes erwartet hätte, dass noch irgendetwas halbwegs sinnvolles kommt... aber spätestens nach dem Satz ist klar, dass du eher zu den Problemen im Wald gehörst als zu denen, die um ein friedliches Miteinander bedacht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeskolap (25. April 2012)

jo,hast schon recht smubob,war n bisschen grob und unnötig
hab da nur in letzter Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht im Umgang mit Wanderen,bin echt immer nett,lass den vortritt und so weiter,s gibt aber da kein Entgegenkommen,deswegen der Ausraster..ich brems immer,wenn sich jemand aufm Trail bewegt und bin höflich,hab da kein Problem mit,aber die etwas ältere Generation von Wanderen wahrscheinlich..Beitrag is jetzt konstruktiver gestaltet..


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (25. April 2012)

Bin echt froh das ich im "Hinnerwald" wohne. Da gibts keine Probleme, wobei hier die feinen Pfade auch nicht so starkt besucht sind und die "Hüttendichte" im Vergleich zu Haardt doch eher gering ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

aeskolap schrieb:


> jo,hast schon recht smubob,war n bisschen grob..
> hab da nur in letzter Zeit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht im Umgang mit Wanderen,bin echt immer nett,lass den vortritt und so weiter,s gibt aber da kein Entgegenkommen,deswegen der Ausraster..ich brems immer,wenn sich jemand aufm Trail bewegt,hab da kein Problem mit,aber die etwas ältere Generation von Wanderen wahrscheinlich..


Ok, hab das Zitat auch mal entfernt...
Was gelegentliche schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vertretern der [Waldnutzergruppe XYZ] angeht: es gibt überall Idioten und normale Leute, bei den Bikern wie auch den Wanderern oder den Förstern oder den Jägern oder.......... da irgendwelche Verallgemeinerungen anzusetzen ist Käse und die selbe Masche, der sich die anfangs von dir benannte Ideologie-Gemeinschaft bedient hat...! Ich habe mich auch schon mit 70jährigen unterwegs bestens unterhalten und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt, als auf meine Aussage, wo ich den runter fahren will (ich wurde danach gefragt) die Antwort kam: "Oh, das macht aber bestimmt Spaß, mit den vielen Kurven und Wurzeln!" 
Also einfach immer locker bleiben, sich selbst so verhalten, dass man Mitmenschen und Natur nicht schadet und die gelegentlichen Anfeindungen einfach ignorieren. Ein maßlos übertrieben freundliches "Ja, danke, tschüüüs!!" lass die vermutlich nur noch blöd glotzend da stehen 
Und nur am Rande: freundlich zu anderen sein steht in keinem kausalen Verhältnis zu Eingeständnissen gegenüber der Bikerschaft in Form von DH-Strecken im Wald


----------



## aeskolap (25. April 2012)

Hast recht ,war echt daneben...sorry an alle,dies sonst noch gelesen haben sollten,un hab ich Steinfeld gesagt,meinte natürlich wurzeligen Trail..
Ich seh des schon  wie Du.
Finds witzig,wenn ich so was hör wie,,,oooh,jetzt wollm ma abber was sehe,gell?
aber ärgere mich eben,wenn mich jemand in seinem Rücken ankommen  sieht,un nich die Spur daran denkt zur Seite zu gehen,meine Klingel ignoriert un ich mich im Schritttempo am engen Trail vorbeidrücken muss,wie neulich bei nem rüstigen Rentner geschehen..
Sowas hat sich in letzter Zeit gehäuft,empfinde sowas als Respektlosigkeit,WEIL ich ja bemüht bin,dass alle friedlich aneinander vorbeikommen..des war halt mit gesellschaftlich gemeint ,also harmlos,weil die sin nich die regel,gibts aber auf beiden seiten,auch bei mtb
Gibts aber auch gut anders rum:biker:,,Tag,Danke Schön''....,Wanderer: ,,JAAAA,BITTEEEE!...(entrüsterter Seufzer)''


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. April 2012)

Mit den allenmeisten Wanderen gibt es auch hier am Haardtrand überhaupt keine Probleme. 

Mein Eindruck ist aber, dass sich gerade ein harter, radikaler Kern herausbildet, der aktiv vorgehen will. Das zeigt sich unter anderem an massenhaft (meist mittwochs und sonntags) auf den Wegen liegenden Ästen und Stämmen, aber auch in Kommentaren, wir würden den Wald kaputt machen. Ein Argument, dass ich schon seit Jahren so eigentlich nicht mehr gehört hatte.

Was könnte die Ursache für diesen Stimmungswechsel sein? Nach den Vorwürfen, die mir in den letzten 12 Wochen entgegenbracht werden und dem,  was für jedermann sichtbar ist, für mich leider eindeutig:

Das Schreddern im Wald! 

Hieran macht sich der Ärger fest!

Gerade das Weinbiet wird gerade von einer - vermutlich kleinen - Gruppe von Bikern nach deren Vorstellungen umgestaltet. Nahezu von jedem Wanderweg kann ich den Wald rauf und runter schauen. Was sehe dann? Frische, tiefe Pflugspuren. Schöne gleichmäßige Schwünge. 

Sicher nett zu fahren, der gemeine Wanderer verbindet damit aber eine Zerstörung der Natur. Eine Diskussion, ob dies "Natur" ist, brauchen wir hier nicht zu führen, siehe oben.

Entscheidend ist die Wertung der Wanderer, rein emotional! Wenn ich z.B. den Haardtrand Richtung Gimmeldingen entlangfahre, am der Marathonstrecke, kommen doch vor der Doppeltreppe hinter dem Steinbruch ein paar schöne Serpentinen. Warum muss da eine senkrechte Fallstrecke auf 30 m bei 10 Hm angelegt werden? Erschließt sich mir auch nicht und gibt nur blöden Ärger.

Das Problem ist nach meiner Meinung aber vielschichtig und es gibt viele Veranwortliche. Sicher auch die, die an einer Nutzung des Waldes festhalten wollen, wie diese es für tradiert halten: Wandern!

Historisch so nicht haltbar! Der PWV hatte interessanterweise zu seinen Anfangszeiten, als die Wege angelegt wurden, die gleichen Probleme wie jetzt die Radfahrer. 

Vorantwortung tragen aber auch z.B. die Jungs und Mädls vom IBC, die das Bild des Tages und der Woche auswählen. Entweder fliegt da jemand mit schräg gestellten Rad mitten durch den Wald (meist alles vermoost, also der Anschein von Unberührtheit) oder aber - und das immer häufiger - es wird dynamisch der Waldboden bearbeitet. Am besten so, dass eine schöne Staubwelle wegfliegt. Ist aber kein Schnee, sondern Wald.

Ist irgendwie klar, dass Testosteron gefüllte Heranwachsende auch so cool sein wollen und auch so auf das Bild des Tages kommen wollen. 

Vorhandene Saumpfade werden ja dann auch zu Standardtrails degradiert und Kicker müssen her. Die suggerieren aber Wanderen auf  - ihren - Wegen, dass da Radfahrer schnell runter kommen und herumfliegen. Das hat was mit Gefahr zu tun, aber auch mit Gebietsverteidigung. Macht soll da nicht abgegeben werden.

So, jetzt könnte ich noch einige Wochen weiterschreiben, muss aber arbeiten.

Tut mir den Gefallen und versucht, das Thema nicht mit vorwürfen und Ausgrenzungen zu behandeln. Es ist schwieriger zu lösen, als es erscheint.

Haardtfahrer

Ich glaub ich werde das mal ausarbeiten. Kann aber ein wenig dauern!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. April 2012)

@Haardtfahrer: Schöne Abhandlung!  Vorallem das mit den Bildern und Videos hier im Forum ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Es wird hier im Forum alles extremer, wilder und im Grunde dadurch auch immer unnatürlicher, da man dafür auch spezielle Strecken braucht.

@sugarbiker: Darf ich die Bilder für unseren Blog auf-tour.info verwenden? Die würde ich einfach mal unkommentiert so auf unseren Blog stellen.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. April 2012)

Moin in die Palz,

wir hatten zum Abschluß unserer Pfalzwoche auch noch ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Jäger, der wohl oberhalb von Deidesheim sein Revier hat.

Anfänglicher Gesprächseinstieg war "niveauvolles Pöbeln" beiderseits.
Schnell erkannte man jedoch im Gegenüber einen Gesprächspartner und tauschte sich aus...

Die Geschichten seinerseits reichten von Flutlicht-am-Kopf-Tragenden Dämmerungsbikern, die nach stundenlangem Ansitzen endlich gestelltes Wild, aufscheuchen und vertreiben, bis hin zu Rettungseinsätzen in unwegsamem Gelände wegen einem zusammengefahrenen Rentner, dessen Unfallverursacher einfach hangabwärts davon fährt. Er sprach von bereits mehreren Einsätzen in diesem Jahr bei dem die Rettung den Jäger brauchte um den Verunfallten überhaupt zu finden.

Die meißten Biker, die er auf Fehlverhalten angesprochen hatte, reagierten mindestens verständnislos, viele aber auch grundweg assozial! (Steine auf den Jeep werfen, Prügel androhen...)

Als er merkte, dass er verantwortungsvolle Waldnutzer vor sich hat, entspannte sich das Gespräch, es kamen mehr und mehr Ärgernisse zur Sprache, die wir teilweise aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen mussten.
Das Schlimmste war ein im Unterholz überfahrenes Rehkitz mit Bremsspur auf dem Rücken, das der Jäger erschiessen musste, da hatte er beim Erzählen tatsächlich Tränen in den Augen... 

Die eigenen Erlebnisse übers Osterwochenende im Hinterkopf spielte man zusammen Zukunftsaussichten durch..... die großen Favoriten um Neustadt, werden wohl in absehbarer Zeit an neuralgischen Tagen komplett für Biker gesperrt....
Ich muss sagen, ich kann es teilweise verstehen.... wir wissen um den Umgang mit Rotsocken, haben aber allein um Ostern bestimmt 20 Leute gesehen, denen ich höchstpersönlich wg Fehlverhalten das Rad abgenommen hätte...

Abschließend sagte er: Pro Jahr, kann man die Biker, mit denen man vernünftig reden kann an einer Hand abzählen....

Da gilt es Abhilfe zu schaffen, da ist ein jeder gefragt andere Biker auf Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen!

Ich hoffe, man findet einen Konsens auf das wir auch in Zukunft in eurem schönen Wald unser Hobby genießen können!

Grüße Jan

: Das ist bei uns Stand der Dinge >> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9424193&postcount=242


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ...Das Schlimmste war ein im Unterholz überfahrenes Rehkitz mit Bremsspur auf dem Rücken, das der Jäger erschiessen musste, da hatte er beim Erzählen tatsächlich Tränen in den Augen...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9424193&postcount=242


...das ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Fremdsprachenkenntnis des gemeinen Waidmanns!


----------



## DerandereJan (25. April 2012)

versteh isch ned...


----------



## lomo (25. April 2012)

Mach dir nix draus, isch aach ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (25. April 2012)

Donke


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> versteh isch ned...





lomo schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, isch aach ned!


...Jägerlatein.

Meensch, jetzt stellt Euch doch nicht so an...


----------



## mtb_nico (25. April 2012)

Wobei ich das mit dem Rekitz mit der Bremsspur eher in Richtung "Werner, das muss kesseln!" sortieren würde...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich war es die Reifenspur seines eigenen Jeeps...

...und wenn es hier so viele Unfälle zwischen Wanderern und Bikern gäbe,
würde das in den Medien und hier im Forum bekannt werden.
Es gab da mal *einen* Fall vor einigen Jahren - viel mehr kann
da gar nicht gewesen sein...


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was könnte die Ursache für diesen Stimmungswechsel sein? Nach den Vorwürfen, die mir in den letzten 12 Wochen entgegenbracht werden und dem,  was für jedermann sichtbar ist, für mich leider eindeutig:
> 
> Das Schreddern im Wald!
> [...]
> Vorantwortung tragen aber auch z.B. die Jungs und Mädls vom IBC, die das Bild des Tages und der Woche auswählen. Entweder fliegt da jemand mit schräg gestellten Rad mitten durch den Wald (meist alles vermoost, also der Anschein von Unberührtheit) oder aber - und das immer häufiger - es wird dynamisch der Waldboden bearbeitet. Am besten so, dass eine schöne Staubwelle wegfliegt. Ist aber kein Schnee, sondern Wald.



Danke für die Ausführung. Gerade die Thematik des "Video-Schredderns" macht mir ziemlich Angst. Schlimmer noch, dass es hier Leute gibt, die sich ziemlich angepisst fühlen, wenn man das "Schreddern" als "nich so dolle" bewertet.


----------



## strandi (25. April 2012)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wobei ich das mit dem Rekitz mit der Bremsspur eher in Richtung "Werner, das muss kesseln!" sortieren würde...



Würde in die Richtung passen, aber ich will nicht ausschliessen das es zu diesem Vorfall tatsächlich gekommen ist. Wenn jemand mit ordentlich Schmackes off-trail durch den Wald rast kann es schon dazu kommen...denn soweit ich weiss, verstecken sich so (junge) Tiere eher als wegzulaufen. Wäre auf jeden Fall ne üble Geschichte.
Was ich aber auch erschreckend finde ist, dass anscheinend ein recht hoher Anteil an Zweiradfahrern keinen gesunden Menschenverstand besitzt. Würde jeder einfach mal nachdenken vor/bei dem Fahren/Reden wäre die Sache sicher nicht so akut...


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2012)

Sind es etwa die gleichen Radfahrer, die jeden Hund rund um die Uhr an der Leine sehen wollen, aber dann querfeldein durch den Wald shredden? Strandi, das Risiko in der Setzzeit (ist das Jägerlateinisch genug?) beim querfeldfein Shredden ein Jungtier "zu treffen" macht es nur noch schlimmer. Es gab vor Jahren mal eine anonyme Umfrage unter Bikern zum Fahrverhalten im Wald. Da waren es gerade mal 2%, die angaben auch abseits der Wege zu fahren. Einiges davon waren Notfälle nach einem absoluten Verfahren (das habe ich auch schon mal gemacht). Wenn man sich die Spuren heute ansieht, habe ich da inzwischen eine andere Meinung. Ein guter Teil der kuhlen Videos (egal ob östlich oder westlich des Rheins gedreht) finden nicht auf Wegen oder Pfaden statt.
Die Einsicht, dass es für bestimmte Fahrmanöver oder Tricks Bauten braucht, die selbst in Kanada im Bikepark und nicht im Naherholungsgebiet stehen, ist vielleicht noch nicht so weit gedrungen. Motto: "Ich will es jetzt - hier und jederzeit!". "Legaler Park? So nahe kann der gar nicht an meiner Haustür sein, dass ich den nutzen müsste." 
Die Wiederholungen sind beliebig, denn natürlich fehlt es an einer legalen DH-/FR-Strecke. Schaue ich an den Neckar scheint dort trotz absolut fairer Bedingungen bei der legalen Strecke die Bautätigkeit nicht zu enden.
Rettungseinsätze im Wald. Feines Thema. Nehmen wir mal an die Fälle kommen gleichmäßig in die Presse, dann haben hier verwirrte oder verletzte Wanderer die absolute Oberhand. Radfahrunfälle werden gemeldet, wenn mal wieder ein Autofahrer einen Radfahrer in der Stadt umgemäht hat. Radfahrunfälle im Wald finden in der Presse quasi nicht statt. Wenn einer andere Statistiken liefern kann: Immer gerne.
Merkwürdig scheint mir nur, zu welchen Zeiten solche Diskussionen immer wieder hochkochen. Wasläuft gerade so im Hintergrund und steht auch schon mal in der Presse? Bikeparkerweiterung? Nationalpark? Dann kann man bestimmt die Keule gegen die Biker wieder auspacken.
Die früher befürchtete Ausgrenzung der Biker von den Wegen und Pfaden abseits der Bikeparkrouten hat doch nach der Eröffnung der fünf Routen nie stattgefunden. Ich möchte mir diesen Status quo weder von hirnvernagelten Wanderern oder anderen Waldbesuchern, noch von ebenfalls ein wenig "beschränkten" Radlern egal welcher Fraktion kaputt machen lassen.


----------



## michar (25. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Abschließend sagte er: Pro Jahr, kann man die Biker, mit denen man vernünftig reden kann an einer Hand abzählen....



ich lach mich tot! Langsam wirds echt immer dümmer...


----------



## michar (25. April 2012)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist aber, dass sich gerade ein harter, radikaler Kern herausbildet, der aktiv vorgehen will. Das zeigt sich unter anderem an massenhaft (meist mittwochs und sonntags) auf den Wegen liegenden Ästen und Stämmen, aber auch in Kommentaren, wir würden den Wald kaputt machen. Ein Argument, dass ich schon seit Jahren so eigentlich nicht mehr gehört hatte.


Nachdem es eine Weile recht ruhig war, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Stöckchenlegen in letzter Zeit wieder drastisch zugenommen hat. Manchmal kann man Wege erwischen, auf denen alle 20m etwa armdicke Äste im Weg liegen, bei denen man oft ganz eindeutig erkennen kann, dass die nicht auf den Weg gefallen sind, sondern drauf gezogen wurden. Ist zwar zumeist selbst für völlig ungefedert fahrende kein nennenswertes Hindernis, aber man nimmt ja dennoch wahr, dass da etwas gezieltes passiert und macht sich seine Gedanken. Was ich allerdings sagen muss ist, dass ich in Sachen Wald-Zerstörungs-Vorwürfe schon sehr sehr lange (persönlich) nichts mehr zu hören bekam. Selten mal genervte Blicke mancher Biker-Feinde (die durch bedingungslose Freundlichkeit i. d. R. zu 100% ihren Nährboden verlieren, manchmal sieht man den Leuten sogar den Ärger an, dass man ihnen keine Möglichkeit gibt, zu motzen ), vereinzelte Kommentare, dass man hier (auf den "Wanderwegen") ja nix zu suchen habe oder klug$cheisserische Verweise auf das Landeswaldgesetz - aber nix zum angeblichen Flurschaden.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was könnte die Ursache für diesen Stimmungswechsel sein? Nach den Vorwürfen, die mir in den letzten 12 Wochen entgegenbracht werden und dem,  was für jedermann sichtbar ist, für mich leider eindeutig:
> 
> Das Schreddern im Wald!


Ganz unabhängig davon, dass du berichtest, dass es diese Vorwürfe gibt (und wenn das so ist, ist es umso dramatischer), kann ich dir da nur voll zustimmen. Wenn das Umgraben des Bodens zum Selbstzweck wird und nicht mehr nur billigend in Kauf genommenes Beiwerk ist, wird ein Level des Schwachsinns erreicht, das echt so ziemlich alles bisher dagewesene übertrifft.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gerade das Weinbiet wird gerade von einer - vermutlich kleinen - Gruppe von Bikern nach deren Vorstellungen umgestaltet. Nahezu von jedem Wanderweg kann ich den Wald rauf und runter schauen. Was sehe dann? Frische, tiefe Pflugspuren. Schöne gleichmäßige Schwünge.
> 
> Sicher nett zu fahren, der gemeine Wanderer verbindet damit aber eine Zerstörung der Natur. Eine Diskussion, ob dies "Natur" ist, brauchen wir hier nicht zu führen, siehe oben.
> 
> Entscheidend ist die Wertung der Wanderer, rein emotional!


Ein kleiner Einwurf zu diesem Thema (der keineswegs als "Entschuldigung" für dieses "Quershredden" stehen soll!!): Sehr oft sind diese "Abkürzungen" schon lange vor der nennenswerten Verbreitung des Mountainbikens da gewesen...! Ich kann von Glück reden, dass meine Eltern mich damals als ich noch <<10 Jahre alt war schon in den Wald mitgenommen haben. Daher kenne ich sehr viele Wege zwischen Landeck und Weinbiet schon seit ~25 Jahren, was vermutlich einige Leute die älter sind als ich nicht von sich behaupten können, und kann daher sagen, dass so gut wie alle solche Wege, die ich kenne schon älter als der MTB-Boom sind. Sie werden auch auf jeden Fall häufig von Fußgängern benutzt, habe ich schon oft genug gesehen. Daher muss man ganz nüchtern die (rhetorische!) Frage in den Raum stellen: welchen Teil eines schmalen Waldwegs "darf" ich mit meinem Fahrrad befahren und welchen nicht? Welches Kriterium bestimmt, wo die Grenze ist? Dass man sich das selbst natürlich mit dem sog. gesunden Menschenverstand beantworten kann, steht für mich außer Frage, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass das Vertrauen in die Gesundheit des Versands bei vielen Menschen einfach ein Fehler ist. Pragmatisch gesehen muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen Idioten sind...!
Dass es die besagten Wegabschnitte schon vor uns gab ist wie geschrieben keine Entschuldigung dafür, diese Weglein ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runter zu shredden und vor allem nicht für *vermeidbare* Bremsfurchen an den Übergängen zu den Hauptwegen. Denn WENN man schon solche Stücke fährt (auch ich tue das hier und da), kann man dies auch tun, ohne den Boden aufzufräsen, was ich jetzt nicht als allzu großen Umweltschaden ansehe, sehrwohl aber als empfindlichen Schaden für das Gesamtbild des Radfahrers im Wald - und das ist mal wieder der Punkt, wo traurigerweise die Idioten der Sargnagel für die Vernünftigen werden können, wenn es blöd läuft...




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Vorantwortung tragen aber auch z.B. die Jungs und Mädls vom IBC, die das Bild des Tages und der Woche auswählen. Entweder fliegt da jemand mit schräg gestellten Rad mitten durch den Wald (meist alles vermoost, also der Anschein von Unberührtheit) oder aber - und das immer häufiger - es wird dynamisch der Waldboden bearbeitet. Am besten so, dass eine schöne Staubwelle wegfliegt. Ist aber kein Schnee, sondern Wald.
> [...]
> Vorhandene Saumpfade werden ja dann auch zu Standardtrails degradiert und Kicker müssen her.


Da muss ich dir leider auch zustimmen. Ich denke jeder von uns wird bestätigen, dass manche solcher Bilder, wenn sie fahrerisch wie fotografisch gelungen sind, ein Genuss für die Augen sind. Dass diese Fotos teilweise riesige, vollständig von Menschenhand angelegte Abschussrampen zeigen, beschert mir in Verbindung mit der Gewissheit, dass diese Dinger in "unserem" schönen Pfälzerwald stehen, auch öfters Bauchschmerzen. Auch bzw. gerade die Bilder mit "brown pow spray" finde ich noch schlimmer. Früher waren es meiner Auffassung nach mehr die Überbleibsel der (Pseudo-)Schulhof-Coolness, wenn man irgendwo deftig das blockierte Hinterrad um einen Halbkreis zerrte zum Anhalten. Heute wird das zu einem regelrechten Lifestyle unter den Buckelrunterradlern. Ich lasse durchaus auch gerne mal so richtig das Heck fliegen oder meterlang rutschen - aber z. B. auf ordentlich Laub! Da fliegts erstens gut und außer einem u. U. angesammelten Laubhaufen hats keine Folgeerscheinungen 




DerandereJan schrieb:


> wir hatten zum Abschluß unserer Pfalzwoche auch noch ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Jäger, der wohl oberhalb von Deidesheim sein Revier hat.
> [...]
> Die Geschichten seinerseits reichten von Flutlicht-am-Kopf-Tragenden Dämmerungsbikern, die nach stundenlangem Ansitzen endlich gestelltes Wild, aufscheuchen und vertreiben, bis hin zu Rettungseinsätzen in unwegsamem Gelände wegen einem zusammengefahrenen Rentner, dessen Unfallverursacher einfach hangabwärts davon fährt. Er sprach von bereits mehreren Einsätzen in diesem Jahr bei dem die Rettung den Jäger brauchte um den Verunfallten überhaupt zu finden.
> [...]
> Das Schlimmste war ein im Unterholz überfahrenes Rehkitz mit Bremsspur auf dem Rücken, das der Jäger erschiessen musste, da hatte er beim Erzählen tatsächlich Tränen in den Augen...


Ohje, das klingt ja schon fast nach einer RTL-Reportage  Ganz unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt riecht das alles nach einer durch große Scheuklappen mächtig verzerrten Sichtweise. Das nächtliche Flutlichtbiken im Wald halte ich auch für SEHR fragwürdig, aber nicht weil man dem Jäger die Tiere vor der Schießbude wegjagt  Das mit den angeblich so zahlreichen Rettungseinsätzen halte ich so lange für eine glatte Lüge, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist... als ob andauernd Fußgänger von Bikern über den Haufen genietet werden  Sorry, aber das kann und will ich nicht glauben.




DerandereJan schrieb:


> Die meißten Biker, die er auf Fehlverhalten angesprochen hatte, reagierten mindestens verständnislos, viele aber auch grundweg assozial! (Steine auf den Jeep werfen, Prügel androhen...)
> [...]
> Abschließend sagte er: Pro Jahr, kann man die Biker, mit denen man vernünftig reden kann an einer Hand abzählen....


Die meisten Biker reagieren offensiv agressiv, wenn man sie anspricht? Da würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie in diesem Fall angesprochen wurde.  Der Spruch mit der Hand voll Bikern pro Jahr ist so weit überzogen, dass man berechtigterweise alles anzweifeln kann, was er von sich gegeben hat...




DerandereJan schrieb:


> die großen Favoriten um Neustadt, werden wohl in absehbarer Zeit an neuralgischen Tagen komplett für Biker gesperrt....


Glaubt er da wirklich dran? Oder glaubst DU dran? Dazu kann ich nur Kelme zustimmen:





Kelme schrieb:


> Die früher befürchtete Ausgrenzung der Biker von den Wegen und Pfaden abseits der Bikeparkrouten hat doch nach der Eröffnung der fünf Routen nie stattgefunden. Ich möchte mir diesen Status quo weder von hinrvernagelten Wanderern oder anderen Waldbesuchern, noch von ebenfalls ein wenig "beschränkten" Radlern egal welcher Fraktion kaputt machen lassen.


...und ich glaube nicht, dass es so weit kommen wird, obwohl die Menge an Idioten da draußen in der Tat beängstigend ist...


----------



## DerandereJan (26. April 2012)

@smubob

1. Schießbude <> RTL Jargon.....  
Es gibt so Dinge wie Bestandskontrolle, diese obliegen dem Jäger, der eine mehr als dicke Jagdpacht zahlt....ich kann daraus erwachsene Interessen durchaus verstehen. Das Kitz lag wohl, von der Mutter abgelegt, im Unterholz, die Spuren waren von einem Fahrrad.

2. Unfälle mit Wanderern: Er sprach von 3-4 Fällen, nicht von"andauernd"

3. Wie eingangs erwähnt war die Ansprache mäßiges Pöbeln, wohl aus den vergangenen Kontakten hervorgegangen.... vielleicht ist er einfach ein schlechter Mensch....ich hatte diesen Eindruck jedoch nicht!

4. Komplette Sperrung: Ich glaube das auch erst, wenn es soweit ist, der allgemeine Trend im Moment sieht leider aber alles andere als rosig aus. 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. April 2012)

Man könnte dem ganzen auch mit Eigeninitiative Entgegentreten. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513427
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ALhKCb1qeo&feature=share"]FlowTrail_Ottweiler.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ein oder Zwei offizielle "Schredderstrecken" in der Region würden unnötige Querfahren zwar nicht ganz verhindern aber sicher auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren. 

Für mich gehören solche Projekte in jeden Ort, genau so wie ein Spielplatz, JUZ oder Altenheim.


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

Ich bin mit jetzt nicht mehr so ganz sicher was hier Ironie ist, darum Senf:

Also, ein Unfall mit Wanderern wäre sicher ratz fatz in der Bild-Pfalz. War da einer?

Und, eine Bremsspur auf einem Kitz: Jetzt überlegt doch mal, wie soll den das gehen? Ingenieure hier? Für ne Testreihe?

Und, wir Biker überfahren keine Tiere und Wanderer, die fressen wir!


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ...wie ein Spielplatz, JUZ oder Altenheim.


...Ghettos für Randgruppen?


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Also, ein Unfall mit Wanderern wäre sicher ratz fatz in der Bild-Pfalz. War da einer?



Ich denke, da wird sich immer wieder auf einen, schon relativ uralten Fall verwiesen. Über den wurde hier schon genug lamentiert. 

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen:

Mit Trippstadt ist schonmal ein sehr guter Anfang gemacht, was den Bereich KL-Süd entschärft. Was aber weiterhin fehlt ist ein Äquivalent im Bereich Haardtrand. Ansonsten kann ich hier wieder nur meinen Senf dazugeben, dass die gesamte Problematik weiter hinten in der Pfalz so gut wie garnicht auftritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> 1. Schießbude <> RTL Jargon.....
> Es gibt so Dinge wie Bestandskontrolle, diese obliegen dem Jäger, der eine mehr als dicke Jagdpacht zahlt....ich kann daraus erwachsene Interessen durchaus verstehen. Das Kitz lag wohl, von der Mutter abgelegt, im Unterholz, die Spuren waren von einem Fahrrad.


Ja, der Jargon war absichtlich gewählt, um auf dem Niveau seiner Behauptungen zu bleiben 
Das mit der horrenden Jagdpacht ist sehrwohl bekannt, deshalb haben die Jager auch einen VIEL längeren Hebel in der Hand, als ihnen eigentlich gut tut. Damit pressen sie im Notfall ihre Interessen einfach durch, egal wie viel Sinn diese haben. Hättest den Mann mal fragen müssen, ob er der Meinung ist, dass wir Biker daran Schuld sind, dass die Jäger ihrer Pflicht, die Bestände nicht nur zu kontrollieren, sondern wenn nötig auch zu regulieren nicht nachkommen (ja, auch solche Sachen erwachsen aus der Jagdpacht, nicht nur "Macht"...!). Die Antwort darauf wäre vermutlich durchaus amüsant gewesen, so wie ich den Kollegen nach deinen Beschreibungen einschätze...




DerandereJan schrieb:


> 2. Unfälle mit Wanderern: Er sprach von 3-4 Fällen, nicht von"andauernd"


Du hattest von "bereits mehreren Einsätzen in diesem Jahr" geschrieben, das wäre für mich sehr viel!! Jeden Monat einen Unfall zwischen Biker und Fußgänger? Und das sogar im eher schwach frequentierten Winter? Wurde seine Nase zufällig auf unerklärliche Weise länger, als er das erzählt hat?  Ich kann ja nur von mir und meinem Umfeld sprechen, aber da habe ich noch nie einen solchen Unfall erlebt oder auch nur davon gehört (Zeitungsberichte ausgenommen!), allerdings schon 5 tätliche Angriffe von Fußgängern gegen welche meiner Mitfahrer an die ich mich auf die Schnelle erinnere (zu Glück nicht gegen mich, in so Fällen verstehe ich gar keinen Spaß). Ich bezweifle nicht, DASS es sowas gibt - aber SO häufig passiert das höchstens im Märchenwald, nicht im Pfälzerwald.
BTW: sogar dem einen solchen Fall aus den Medien, an den ich mich erinnern kann (alter Mann vs. Biker => alter Mann stürzt) ging ein tätlicher Angriff des Fußgängers dem Biker gegenüber voraus...




DerandereJan schrieb:


> 3. Wie eingangs erwähnt war die Ansprache mäßiges Pöbeln, wohl aus den vergangenen Kontakten hervorgegangen.... vielleicht ist er einfach ein schlechter Mensch....ich hatte diesen Eindruck jedoch nicht!


Naja, dass er ein schlechter Mensch ist, will ich jetzt nicht gleich behaupten. Aber dass er zuerst pöbelt und dann auf halbwegs normale Kommunikation zurück schaltet, zeigt eigentlich schon, dass er nicht allzu hell auf der Platte zu sein scheint oder einfach eine sehr fehlerhafte Erziehung genossen hat. Vielleicht waren seine Eltern einfach zu stark vom zweiten Viertel des letzten Jahrhunderts geprägt, was Schubladendenken und soziales Verhalten gegenüber "Anderen" angeht, sowas ist oft tief verwurzelt. (Das meine ich übrigens voll im Ernst und das soll auch nicht provokant oder "lustig" sein... wenn ich mir überlege, wie meine Oma heutzutage noch über Ausländer geredet hat, weiß ich nicht, ob ich weinen oder kotzen soll  )




Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ein oder Zwei offizielle "Schredderstrecken" in der Region würden unnötige Querfahren zwar nicht ganz verhindern aber sicher auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren.
> 
> Für mich gehören solche Projekte in jeden Ort, genau so wie ein Spielplatz, JUZ oder Altenheim.


Zumindest die Jungspunde mit kaum kompensierbarem Testosteronüberschuss dürfte man mit sowas deutlich kanalisieren können und das wäre schon SEHR viel wert.
MTB-Strecken als fester Bestandteil des öffentlichen Lebens vieler Gemeinden in Waldnähe wäre traumhaft! Kicken kann man auch auf jeder halbwegs flachen Wiese, professionell angelegte Fußballplätze gibts trotzdem in jedem Kaff 
EDIT: Wie Optibob schreibt, der Haardtrand ist der Brennpunkt, des es zu entschärfen gilt!


----------



## Kelme (26. April 2012)

Eine Tendenz, die der im Pfälzerwald nicht unähnlich ist:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,829749,00.html


----------



## michar (26. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du hattest von "bereits mehreren Einsätzen in diesem Jahr" geschrieben, das wäre für mich sehr viel!! Jeden Monat einen Unfall zwischen Biker und Fußgänger? Und das sogar im eher schwach frequentierten Winter? Wurde seine Nase zufällig auf unerklärliche Weise länger, als er das erzählt hat?  Ich kann ja nur von mir und meinem Umfeld sprechen, aber da habe ich noch nie einen solchen Unfall erlebt oder auch nur davon gehört (Zeitungsberichte ausgenommen!), allerdings schon 5 tätliche Angriffe von Fußgängern gegen welche meiner Mitfahrer an die ich mich auf die Schnelle erinnere (zu Glück nicht gegen mich, in so Fällen verstehe ich gar keinen Spaß). Ich bezweifle nicht, DASS es sowas gibt - aber SO häufig passiert das höchstens im Märchenwald, nicht im Pfälzerwald.
> BTW: sogar dem einen solchen Fall aus den Medien, an den ich mich erinnern kann (alter Mann vs. Biker => alter Mann stürzt) ging ein tätlicher Angriff des Fußgängers dem Biker gegenüber voraus...



ich hab mal auf der arbeit gecheckt wieviel einsaetze das zumindest rettungsdienstlich nach sich gezogen hat...ich konnte keinen fall finden (letztes jahr) zw neustadt und bad duerkheim wo biker vs wanderer zu einem gefuehrt haetten! die anzahl von rettungseinsaetzen von gestuerzten bzw verletzten bikern ist sowieso sehr ueberschaubar...die anzahl von rettungsaktionen fuer wanderer ist hoeher!  smubob hat absolut recht...das ist dummes gelaber...genauso das irgendwer mit steinen beschmissen wird oder sonst was! hingegen kann ich sagen das die stimmung der jaeger grade im bereich deidesheim EXTREM negativ gegenueber bikern ist...ich denke auch weil da relativ viel gebaut wird! da gibts 1-2 kollegen die gerne auch mal lautstark aus ihrem Jeep rummschreien... grade vor ein paar monaten mal wieder ein nettes ,,VER***** eucht oder ich ruf die Polizei!,, 
Ich denke das es bei beiden parteien problemfaelle gibt steht ausser frage...aber vieles wird auch kuenstlich erzeugt..


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

michar schrieb:


> ich hab mal auf der arbeit gecheckt wieviel einsaetze das zumindest rettungsdienstlich nach sich gezogen hat...ich konnte keinen fall finden (letztes jahr) zw neustadt und bad duerkheim wo biker vs wanderer zu einem gefuehrt haetten!


Danke!  War mir zwar auch vorher schon klar, aber schön, das nochmal hieb- und stichfest belegt zu wissen.
Übrigens: dass zum Auffinden eines Verletzten der Jäger gerufen wird halte ich gleichermaßen für Schwachsinn. Da kommen RTW/Notarzt + Feuerwehr (Rettungskette Forst) und das wars, selbst schon miterlebt...




michar schrieb:


> die anzahl von rettungseinsaetzen von gestuerzten bzw verletzten bikern ist sowieso sehr ueberschaubar...die anzahl von rettungsaktionen fuer wanderer ist hoeher!


Böse Zungen würden das so auslegen, dass das daran liegt, dass ständig irgendwelche Biker arme, hilflose Wanderer umnieten, die dann geborgen werden müssen und sie selbst hauen dann unerkannt und querfeldein ab...  (sorry, manchmal MUSS der Zynismus einfach raus)




michar schrieb:


> hingegen kann ich sagen das die stimmung der jaeger grade im bereich deidesheim EXTREM negativ gegenueber bikern ist...ich denke auch weil da relativ viel gebaut wird!


DAS ist wiederum ein Punkt, den ich verstehen kann... ich bin, wie schon geschrieben, definitiv kein Freund von "Privatbikeparks" im Wald. Die offensiv aggressive Haltung gegenüber jeglichen Bikern ist aber einfach nur weit übers Ziel rausgeschossen und hat schon einen Beigeschmack von Hexenjagd.




michar schrieb:


> Ich denke das es bei beiden parteien problemfaelle gibt steht ausser frage...aber vieles wird auch kuenstlich erzeugt..


Richtig. Man muss vieles nicht so aufbauschen. Aber wenn es sich bei demjenigen, mit dem Jan geredet hat, um einen der bekannten Choleriker handelt, muss man sich ja nicht wundern...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2012)

michar schrieb:


> ein nettes ,,VER*****" euch



Wenn das 50 Biker korrekt nach seiner Anweisung einmal in der Woche unter seinem Ansitz, in der Saukuhle und Schießwiese machen und vllt noch was drauflegen, dann hat er aber einen nachhaltigen Eindruck davon, was Vergrämung ist. Dann sieht der auf Wochen keine Sau mehr im Wald!


----------



## DerandereJan (26. April 2012)

michar schrieb:


> da gibts 1-2 kollegen die gerne auch mal lautstark aus ihrem Jeep rummschreien... grade vor ein paar monaten mal wieder ein nettes ,,VER***** eucht oder ich ruf die Polizei!,,
> .



Das war er!  

Ich gebe mich der lückenlosen Aufklärung geschlagen, bin wohl einem Märchenonkel aufgesessen.....

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen mir ja eig auch, dass es kaum einen Landstrich in D gibt in dem das Verhältnis Biker/Rotsocken so entspannt ist!

In diesem Sinne.... Ride on!

Jan


----------



## michar (27. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Meine eigenen Erfahrungen sagen mir ja eig auch, dass es kaum einen Landstrich in D gibt in dem das Verhältnis Biker/Rotsocken so entspannt ist!




im grunde seh ich das auch alles harmlos! einfach lachen und weiterfahren! mittlerweile ist biken ja auch ne feste größe in der pfalz...von denen ja auch viele profitieren...


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Bilder wirken lassen:
> 
> das war mal ein wunderschöner Trail (DÜW, Weilach, Rundweg Nr. 5), seit Ende Februar 2012 für mich brutale Verwüstung durch den Harvester, ob hier der Nabu Bedenken im Vorfeld hatte ????



und ich war so naiv  und hab geglaubt bei euch wird anders gewirtschaftet   

Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg


----------



## scotty23 (27. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eine Tendenz, die der im Pfälzerwald nicht unähnlich ist:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,829749,00.html



Diesen Artikel habe ich auch gelesen, ich frage mich jetzt, wie bekommt
man das öffentliche Interesse für den Pfälzer Wald geweckt? Greenpeace 
hält sich hier ja leider sehr zurück!?? Ich habe mal eine Mail an Greenpeace
Bayern geschickt... mal gespannt was passiert.

Initiativen seitens Greenpeace gibt es ja einige:

Greenpeace-Muenchen

Urwaelder Europas

Was jemand wie es jetzt aussieht bzgl. Naturschutzgebiet/Nationalpark?

pfaelzerwald_am_besten_geeignet_als_buchen_nationalpark

Und das habe ich bzgl. der Jagd im Pfälter Wald gefunden:

Nationalparkpfaelzerwald.html

Sollte also ab 01.04.2012 weniger werden mit den Jagern..

Scotty


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2012)

Wie sieht's mit dem Nationalpark aus?
Die Landkreise im Süden des Pfälzerwaldes haben das Ding abgelehnt.
Die Landkreise KL und DÜW haben noch kein abschließendes Votum geäußert.
Fragen des Bestandschutzes jeglicher Art (Nutzung, Veranstaltungen, Wege, ...) werden diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2012)

wir brauchen keinen nationalpark!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2012)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Greenpeace hält sich hier ja leider sehr zurück!??


Na zum Glück! Was die teilweise vom Stapel lassen ist auch nicht immer das Wahre. Driftet auch allzu oft in ziellosen Populismus ab, was bei solchen Sachen nicht gerade produktiv ist.




Kelme schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit dem Nationalpark aus?
> Die Landkreise im Süden des Pfälzerwaldes haben das Ding abgelehnt.


Und das ist auch gut so. Denn...



Optimizer schrieb:


> wir brauchen keinen nationalpark!!!


Alles was wir brauchen ist nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft, die in erster Linie ökologisch arbeitet und sich dann erst Gedanken um (Finanz-)Ökonomie macht. Wie ich es eine ganze Weile in der Signatur stehen hatte: _economy kills ecology_


----------



## scotty23 (27. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alles was wir brauchen ist nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft, die in erster Linie ökologisch arbeitet und sich dann erst
> Gedanken um (Finanz-)Ökonomie macht. Wie ich es eine ganze Weile in der
> Signatur stehen hatte: _economy kills ecology_



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, hört sich sehr gut an... nur wie kommt man dahin?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, hört sich sehr gut an... nur wie kommt man dahin?


Einfach die Zeit vor den Punkt zurückdrehen, an dem irgendwelche Torf-Köpfe auf die Idee kamen, dass die Forstwirtschaft gewinnorientiert arbeiten soll und das ökologische Gleichgewicht nur ein schönes Wort ist. (genau darauf zielte mein Signaturspruch ab)
Früher war eben alles besser...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. April 2012)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, denn ohne Forstwirtschaft könnten wir hier nur north shores bauen und dann erst fahren.

Schon das Video der Woche gesehen? Schön anzuschauen, aber ...


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schon das Video der Woche gesehen? Schön anzuschauen, aber ...



Das hab ich heut morgen auch gedacht...


----------



## scotty23 (30. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schon das Video der Woche gesehen? Schön anzuschauen, aber ...



Nein, ich schalte immer gleich aus wenn ich MTB'ler den Berg hoch 
schieben sehe.... Ist aber anscheinend leider das was ein Großteil hier 
sehen will.....


@Opti: Die FRHT-Wanderung ist ja wohl nur geil....

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, denn ohne Forstwirtschaft könnten wir hier nur north shores bauen und dann erst fahren.
> 
> Schon das Video der Woche gesehen? Schön anzuschauen, aber ...


Es lese er, was ich geschrieben habe!  Forstwirtschaft geht auch ohne Harvester-Furchen im Wald...! Eben so, wie sie betrieben wurde, bevor der böse Geist des Kapitalismus in den Forstämtern Einzug gehalten hat - klingt hochgestochen, aber so isses.
Ich war letztens, als ich in zwischen Kohlplatz und Bendersplatz an diesem Planierfahrzeug (das mit der schrägen Schaufel zwischen den Achsen und der Platte zum verdichten hinten) vorbei geradelt bin, wieder kurz davor, einen Spalt zu suchen, um in die Kabine zu strullern 

Das VdW finde ich relativ harmlos, dort ist alles furztrocken, ist ja klar, dass es da bei der kleinsten Reifenbewegung staubt. Das Licht tut da auch seinen Teil dazu. Und der Boden schaut überall recht fest aus, da passiert dem Boden nicht viel.
Was ich mal wieder so richtig zum kotzen finde, sind Bilder wie das hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1111476 Und wo habe ich das gefunden? Richtig, in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages  _"Diggin' deep, bro...!"_ :kotz:


----------



## scotty23 (30. April 2012)

Forstwirtschaft die nicht einzig und alleine auf die Kapitalerträge ausgerichtet ist wäre natürlich die Lösung, dann müßte man auch nicht nach einer Spalte in der Kabiene des Planierfahrzeuges suchen, weil dann nämlich gar kein Planierfahrzeug im Wald stehen würde bzw. nicht so häufig dass man da rein lullern will. Leider haben die Jungs so viel Geld in ihren Harvester investiert dass sie dafür Tonnen von Holz aus dem Wald ziehen müssen. Ich finde auch nicht alles klasse was Greenpeace veranstaltet, in Bayern haben sie aber das öffentlich Interesse geweckt. Ob das hilft steht auf einem Blatt.

Was wären eurer Mainung nach die Nachteil für uns wenn es hier einen Nationalpark gäbe?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2012)

Nachteile: stark reglementierter Zugang zum Wald; Rückbau von Wegen, hauptsächlich Pfade


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2012)

Nachteile: stark reglementierter Zugang zum Wald; Rückbau von Wegen, hauptsächlich Pfade


----------



## strandi (30. April 2012)

Moin Leude
Jetzt haben die MTB Hasser auch den Norden erreicht  Spähtrupps aus Pfälzer Gefilden? Gerade im Internet von Nagelfallen gelesen...und gestern selber über haufenweise Baumstämme gehüpft. Und jetzt kommt's: AUF EINER OFFIZIELLEN MTB STRECKE!!!


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. April 2012)

Wie ich schonmal sagte: Wenn bald an allen Ecken und Enden Windräder die einmalige Waldlandschaft des Pfälzerwaldes verschandeln und breite Schneisen zum Aufbau der hässlichen Propeller geschlagen werden, hätten sich einige über einen Nationalpark sicher gefreut. Den man auch mit großer Sicherheit weiter betreten dürfte, der wird ja nicht eingezäunt und mit Minenfeldern gesichert...!  Ich lese jedenfalls beinahe wöchentlich in der Zeitung von irgendwelchen klammen Ortsbürgermeistern, die für ein paar Euro Miete alles mit den Dingern zustellen würden und Änderungen am Landentwicklungsprogramm fordern. Der Wald wird kommerziell mehr und mehr ausgebeutet, der Raubbau mit den schweren Maschinen wurde hier ja schon öfter angesprochen.

Was mir in der Frage Nationalpark so gar nicht gefallen hatte (Gebiete Wasgau und Wieslauter) war, dass darüber eben überhaupt nicht mal diskutiert wurde; man war von vornherein einfach nur "dagegen", teilweise mit leicht hinterwäldlerischem "Charme". "Des brauche ma net, baun liewer endlich mol die B10 vierschpurisch aus!"... Vor- und Nachteile kamen gar nicht erst zur Sprache. Was wohl auch zu einem großen Teil den bereits erwähnten wirtschaftlichen Interessen geschuldet ist.


----------



## Kelme (1. Mai 2012)

Über das "dagegen" sein und gerade die legendäre Veranstaltung in Fischbach wird viel geschrieben und erzählt. Was wurde für das "dafür sein" getan? Ein guter Teil der ggfs. betreffenen Bevölkerung hat doch den Eindruck, dass hier ein Prestigeprojekt der Rot-Grünen Landesregierung durchgedrückt werden sollte. Durchgedrückt auf hohem Niveau und ohne die erforderlichen Mittel, die erst dafür sorgen können, dass ein solches Projekt überhaupt zum Leben kommt. Ein guter Teil, der für ein solches Projekt notwendigen Gelder, wird entweder woanders versenkt (Es lebe die Formel 1) oder ist überhaupt nicht vorhanden (Landeshaushalt). 
Die "reichen" Gemeinden am Haardtrand wollen die Windräder nicht im Blickfeld. Die "Waldbauern" in der zweiten und dritten Reihe sollen sie doch nehmen. Das Land hat ein gewaltiges Interesse an den Windrädern. Gerade an denen z. Bsp. im Staatsforst. Die 20.000 bis 30.000 EUR Pacht pro Jahr und Anlage laufen dann in den Staatshaushalt.


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Ich war am Montag oberhalb von Münchweiler
Ich sag nur Mondlandschaft, alles kurz und klein, inkl. dem Weg den wir abfahren wollten

Sind dann die ganze Strecke wieder zurückgeradelt:kotz:

Apropo F1
Das hat sich de digg Wutzekobb bestimmt anerschd vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Heute ist ein "netter" Artikel in der Rheinpfalz zum neuen Gleitschirmfliegerstartplatz am Hohenberg. 

3.000 Quadratmeter Fläche. 
Es gibt bereits 5 weitere Startplätze in der Region. Es fehlte halt einer für die Windrichtung Nord-West für geschätzte 35 Tge im Jahr.
Die Stadt Annweiler und die untere Naturschutzbehörde haben genehmigt. 
Eine Ausgleichsfläche (kennt die wer?) ist wohl schon bepflanzt. Durch einen "gestuften" Übergang zwischen Rodung und Bestandswald bleibt eine gerodete Fläche von 1.800 Quadratmetern übrig.
Es gibt eine Allianz aus Jägern und Mountainbikern, die das ein wenig befremdlich finden. Die MTB'ler wundern sich, dass sie schief angeguckt werden, dass sie Erosionsschäden verursachen und andererseits hier eine nicht kleine Fläche platt gemacht wird. Die Jäger fürchten den Tourismus auf den Berg.
Der Vorsitzende der "Duddefliecher" tröstet und ist der Meinung, dass es 10.000 EUR und viel Nerven gekostet hat, den Platz anzulegen. Außerdem ist doch so ein schöner Aussichtspunkt auch für die Mountainbiker entstanden.

Ein paar der Fakten muss sich nochmal langsam und laut vorlesen. 

Es wird ein sechster Startplatz eingerichtet - ich hätte gerne eine legale FR-Strecke.
3.000 Quadratmeter Rodung - stellt einen Hang für drei Linien zur Verfügung und es fallen 10 Bäume.
Die Stadt Annweiler genehmigt und verweigert die Teilhabe am MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Duddefliecher"



Weltklasse!! 

Der Rest :


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Duddefliecher ist ein durchaus gebräuchlicher Ausdruck und keinesfalls meine Erfindung. Das benutzen die Flieger für sich selbst meine ich auch.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

http://www.duddefliecher.de/


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Duddefliecher ist ein durchaus gebräuchlicher Ausdruck und keinesfalls meine Erfindung. Das benutzen die Flieger für sich selbst meine ich auch.


 
Woher heben die dann die Lobby für nen 6. Startplatz


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Stadt Annweiler und die untere Naturschutzbehörde haben genehmigt.
> Die Stadt Annweiler genehmigt und verweigert die Teilhabe am MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald.



hmm...naja...Der Platz ist ja nur ne "punktuelle" Belastung, während der Park sich ja kreuz und quer zieht...
Wo genau ist denn eigentlich der Startplatz? Interesse deshalb, da der Hohenberg nämlich zu 9/10 zur Gemeinde Birkweiler/VG Landau-Land gehört und nur die Nord-Ost-Ecke zu Annweiler-Stadt.......

Die Verweigerung der Teilhabe am MTB-Park ist eine ausschließlich persönliche Sache zwischen Stadt und VG.... mehr will ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.



Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag oberhalb von Münchweiler
> Ich sag nur Mondlandschaft, alles kurz und klein, inkl. dem Weg den wir abfahren wollten
> 
> Sind dann die ganze Strecke wieder zurückgeradelt:kotz:
> ...



Welches Münchweiler? Rodalb? Wo? Welcher Weg? Die schei$$ ich zusammen!!!



Kelme schrieb:


> Über das "dagegen" sein und gerade die legendäre Veranstaltung in Fischbach wird viel geschrieben und erzählt. Was wurde für das "dafür sein" getan?



Bei der Geschichte sehe ich hier große Fehler in der Informationspolitik. Man hat von seitens Regierung Gerüchte über einen kommenden Nationalpark im Südwesten der Pfalz verbreitet, ohne qualifizierte Aussagen, was das bedeutet bzw. wie man sich einen Nationalpark vorstellt. So mussten die Ortsbürgermeister ohne vorhandenen Informationen ihre Bürgerschaft wie auch immer beruhigen, was zu noch mehr Unmut geführt hat. Über die Art und Weise wie hier einige aus dem Volk bei der besagten Veranstaltung aufgetreten sind, darf man gern streiten. Hätte man jedoch bei richtiger Vorab-Information (sowas hätte man auch übers Internet z.B. machen können) genau so etwas vermeiden und Unmut eindämmen können. Und dass hier ein unsinniges Prestigeprojekt der Grünen durchgedrückt werden soll, darauf sind die "dummen Bauern" aus der Hinnerpalz schon längst draufgekommen....


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Welches Münchweiler? Rodalb? Wo? Welcher Weg? Die schei$$ ich zusammen!!!


 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46433.html

Genau an dem Z, wo's nunner in den Ort geht
Sonst wär ich noch vorbeikomm und hädd Eisch de Sunndaaskranz weggefresst


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.46433.html
> 
> Genau an dem Z, wo's nunner in den Ort geht
> Sonst wär ich noch vorbeikomm und hädd Eisch de Sunndaaskranz weggefresst



Dir missd ma ä Schdrofzeddel verbasse... du bisch de verbodene, noohgemachde Wääsch gefahr: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452477

An dem Eck wird schon ewig und drei Tage Holz gemacht...


----------



## Lynus (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Woher heben die dann die Lobby für nen 6. Startplatz



Einer der Vorstände (wenn nicht DER Vorstand) ist Dr.Wolfgang Reuter, seines Zeichens Vice President Sales & Engineering bei Tenneco in Edenkoben - noch Fragen ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Allianz aus Jägern und Mountainbikern


Dass ich das noch erleben darf...




Kelme schrieb:


> Die MTB'ler wundern sich, dass sie schief angeguckt werden, dass sie Erosionsschäden verursachen


Und andererseits gibt es "Gutachten" die uns attestieren, dass wir die Böden in inakzeptablem Maß verdichten 




Kelme schrieb:


> Außerdem ist doch so ein schöner Aussichtspunkt auch für die Mountainbiker entstanden.


Da weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...




Kelme schrieb:


> Ein paar der Fakten muss sich nochmal langsam und laut vorlesen.
> 
> Es wird ein sechster Startplatz eingerichtet - ich hätte gerne eine legale FR-Strecke.
> 3.000 Quadratmeter Rodung - stellt einen Hang für drei Linien zur Verfügung und es fallen 10 Bäume.
> Die Stadt Annweiler genehmigt und verweigert die Teilhabe am MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald.


Ok, jetzt weiß ich es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dir missd ma ä Schdrofzeddel verbasse... du bisch de verbodene, noohgemachde Wääsch gefahr: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452477
> 
> An dem Eck wird schon ewig und drei Tage Holz gemacht...


 
De Sunndaaskranz Opti, de Sunndaaskranz,
nedd ablenke

Wie wär ich dann eigentlich nach Münchweiler runtergekommen
Weiter übers weiße Kreuz?


----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> De Sunndaaskranz Opti, de Sunndaaskranz,
> nedd ablenke
> 
> Wie wär ich dann eigentlich nach Münchweiler runtergekommen
> Weiter übers weiße Kreuz?



ja, übers weiße Kreuz. Die Abfahrt ist eigentlich auch sehr schön (holprig)... Es gibt noch ne zweite versteckte Abfahrt, die nie nicht auf der Karte drin ist, aber da liegt immer unten ein Baum quer.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ..., aber da liegt immer unten ein Baum quer.



[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/z000w054p.png/]
	
  Die Lösung vieler Baumprobleme [/URL]


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2012)

...wesentlich eleganter als die Axt, stimmt!


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ja, übers weiße Kreuz. Die Abfahrt ist eigentlich auch sehr schön (holprig)... Es gibt noch ne zweite versteckte Abfahrt, die nie nicht auf der Karte drin ist, aber da liegt immer unten ein Baum quer.


 
Der äähne Baam hädd de Brei aach nedd mehr fett gemach
Auf dem Burgenweg wurde das Bike genug getragen


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wesentlich eleganter als die Axt, stimmt!


Gut für Biker, Wanderer UND die Natur


----------



## knut1105 (4. Mai 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> Einer der Vorstände (wenn nicht DER Vorstand) ist Dr.Wolfgang Reuter, seines Zeichens Vice President Sales & Engineering bei Tenneco in Edenkoben - noch Fragen ?




Wer soll das denn sein - der ist in dem Bereich höchstens ein B-Promi. 

Hinter den Duddefliechern steht die weisse Eminenz unter den Stuttgart-21 Schlichtern - unser Heiner G. Ohne seinen politischen Einfluß gäb's wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen Startplatz. Wär der mal MTBler säh's heut im Pfälzerwald anders aus und's gäb offizielle Mountainbike-Strecken überall. So gibts eben 6 Startplätze...


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

knut1105 schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn sein - der ist in dem Bereich höchstens ein B-Promi.
> 
> Hinter den Duddefliechern steht die weisse Eminenz unter den Stuttgart-21 Schlichtern - unser Heiner G. Ohne seinen politischen Einfluß gäb's wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen Startplatz. Wär der mal MTBler säh's heut im Pfälzerwald anders aus und's gäb offizielle Mountainbike-Strecken überall. So gibts eben 6 Startplätze...


:kotz:

Bei Denneggo hädd isch zumindescht e bissje schiere kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (5. Mai 2012)

@Sarrois: Was hast du mit Tenneco zu tun ?


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2012)

sarrois schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Bei *denneggo* hädd isch zumindescht e bissje schiere kenne:d



:d


----------



## Sarrois (6. Mai 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> @Sarrois: Was hast du mit Tenneco zu tun ?



a) Konkurrenz
b) ehemalige Kollegen
c) evtl. Zukunft


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> a) ...
> b) ...
> c) evtl. Zukunft


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel für "Hauptsache es fliegt Dreck" aus der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Dürfte vermutlich aus dem P-Wald sein, der Fahrer wohnt zumindest mal in der Gegend...

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn man den Berichten und Nachrichten glauben darf, ist das Thema "Nationalpark Pfälzerwald" wohl vom Tisch. Der Hochwald im Hunsrück und der Soonwald liegen in den Überlegungen de Landesregierung auf den vorderen Plätzen. Der Hochwald im Hunsrück ist da auch einen Schritt weiter als der Soonwald, da hier erforderliche Beschlüsse der kommunalen Gremien bereits gefasst sind. Im Soonwald muss der Kreitag noch zustimmen. Wenn er das tut, muss eine Entscheidung/Vermittlung zwischen Hochwald und Soonwald her. Der Erbeskopf als höchster Gipfel in Rheinland-Pfalz liegt auch in dem Gebiet. Wer also am Erbeskopf-Marathon nochmal teilnehmen möchte, sollte sich ggfs. sputen. Keine Ahnung, ob solch eine Veranstaltung Bestandsschutz genießt und in Zukunft noch stattfinden kann.
Die vorhandenen Baustellen "Windkraft", "Wegenutzung", "Wege schreddern", ... im Pfälzerwald werden dadurch nicht bereinigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema "Wegenutzung" im allgemeinen noch ein paar Gedanken von mir:
Ich war über Pfingsten in der Region südlich von Dahn Richtung Grenze unterwegs. Laut Karte boten sich mir unzählige Trails, entweder mit Serpentinen oder (für die Region untypisch) Abfahrten mit mehr als 250-300hm auf "Rundwanderweg"-Markierung (die weißen Scheiben mit Ziffern). Der Zustand dieser Weg war leider fatal: Fehlende Markierungen, teilweise zehn bis zwanzig Zentimeter hohes Laub, Unmengen von Totholz oder gar eine "Nichtexistenz" nach dem Queren eines breiten Weges. 
Die Pläne des Naturparks Pfälzerwald e.V. sind dahingehend ja bekannt: Wegfall und Reduzierung zwecks Besucherlenkung. Was ist aber tatsächlich die Folge? Zum einen Besucherverwirrung durch Auszeichnen dieser Wege an Tafeln bzw. noch immer eine Verzeichnung in aktuellen und neuen Kartenwerken (z.B. die Pietruska-Karten). Zum anderen das Emporschießen von immer neuen "Prädikats-" oder "Qualitätswanderwegen" welche zu einer Konzentration vieler auf wenigen Wege führt, was ja auch nicht das Beste sein kann.

Außerdem haben viele dieser Wege kulturhistorischen Hintergrund (ehemalige Fusswege der Arbeiter(innen) der Schuhfabriken in der Region), durch den die meisten Pfade in der gesamten Dahner/Hauensteiner Region entstanden sind. Sind diese Wege aufgrund diesen Hintergrundes nicht eigentlich auch schützenswert?


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

Opti, gerade den letzten Absatz finde ich absolut überdenkenswert. Die Pfade bei uns im Wald sind ja nicht zur Belustigung von Touristen entstanden. 

Fusswege der Arbeiter 
Versorgungswege für die früher zahlreichenreichen Waldarbeiter 
Verbindungswege zwischen Ortschaften als man eben nicht mal schnell per Auto, Bus oder Bahn zum Vetter nach nebenan gefahren ist
Von daher sind Wege und Pfade für mich ein absolut wichtiger Bestandteil der Kulturlandschaft und gehören geschützt und genutzt. Nutzung ist dabei ein wichtiger Teil von Erhaltung und eine Befahrung von Trails ist da förderlich.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Mai 2012)

Die Gründung eines Vereins zum Erhalt historischer Wegstrecken wäre in den Verwaltungsstrukturen sicher hilfreich.

Da gibt es sicher auch ein EU-Förderprogramm. 

Könnten H.P. Kerkeling oder der Ex-Büttel vom Harald Schmidt da nicht mal ein Buch schreiben?


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn man den Berichten und Nachrichten glauben darf, ist das Thema "Nationalpark Pfälzerwald" wohl vom Tisch.


Na das ist doch immerhin schon mal eine gute Nachricht.




Kelme schrieb:


> Die vorhandenen Baustellen "Windkraft", "Wegenutzung", "Wege schreddern", ... im Pfälzerwald werden dadurch nicht bereinigt.


Richtig. Da haben wir wohl auch noch einen langen Weg vor uns.
Ist in Sachen Windkraft in unserer Region etwas geplant? Ich habe von zuhause gute Aussicht auf die "Spargel" bei Bellheim und Offenbach, die stören dort mMn nicht so sehr. Wollen sie sowas etwa auch in den Wald pflanzen? 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Pläne des Naturparks Pfälzerwald e.V. sind dahingehend ja bekannt: Wegfall und Reduzierung zwecks Besucherlenkung. Was ist aber tatsächlich die Folge? Zum einen Besucherverwirrung durch Auszeichnen dieser Wege an Tafeln bzw. noch immer eine Verzeichnung in aktuellen und neuen Kartenwerken (z.B. die Pietruska-Karten). *Zum anderen das Emporschießen von immer neuen "Prädikats-" oder "Qualitätswanderwegen" welche zu einer Konzentration vieler auf wenigen Wege führt, was ja auch nicht das Beste sein kann.*


Gerade im Bezug auf die eigentlich eher wünschenswerte Entzerrung zwischen Fußgänger und Radfahrern wäre das der absolute GAU  Aber anscheinend wollen die Naturparkler das tatsächlich, daran sieht man, dass deren Denken nicht allzu viel mit der Realität zu tun haben kann. Die nächste Konsequenz in 10-20 Jahren ist dann das Asphaltieren sämtlicher Prädikatswege, weil diese sonst der intensiven Nutzung nicht mehr stand halten 




Kelme schrieb:


> Von daher sind Wege und Pfade für mich ein absolut wichtiger Bestandteil der Kulturlandschaft und gehören geschützt und genutzt. Nutzung ist dabei ein wichtiger Teil von Erhaltung und eine Befahrung von Trails ist da förderlich.


Klingt sehr vernünftig.
@ Opti: ich würde sagen, die nächsten RZB-Touren stehen unter dem Motto "kulturelle Trailrettungsfahrten"?


----------



## Optimizer (31. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig. Da haben wir wohl auch noch einen langen Weg vor uns.
> Ist in Sachen Windkraft in unserer Region etwas geplant? Ich habe von zuhause gute Aussicht auf die "Spargel" bei Bellheim und Offenbach, die stören dort mMn nicht so sehr. Wollen sie sowas etwa auch in den Wald pflanzen?




Leimen und Landau (Taubensuhl) sind momentan wohl im Gespräch.


----------



## Andybopp (31. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig. Da haben wir wohl auch noch einen langen Weg vor uns.
> Ist in Sachen Windkraft in unserer Region etwas geplant? Ich habe von zuhause gute Aussicht auf die "Spargel" bei Bellheim und Offenbach, die stören dort mMn nicht so sehr. Wollen sie sowas etwa auch in den Wald pflanzen?



Allerdings. Man schaue mal hier: http://www.mwkel.rlp.de/icc/interne...7d18,11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111111.pdf und zwar unter Z 163 a und Z 163 c


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

> bis zum Jahr 2020 soll sich die Stromerzeugung aus Wind kraft verfünffachen





> [...] sind zwei Prozent der Fläche des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz für die Windenergienutzung bereitzustellen.





> Landesweit sind mindestens zwei Prozent der Fläche des Waldes für die
> Nutzung durch die Windenergie zur Verfügung zu stellen.




Ich bin dann mal weg, Mollies basteln...


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. Mai 2012)

Tja, in nem Nationalpark wäre der Bau von gigantischen Windrädern natürlich nicht möglich, aber: wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass...  Ich bin weiter der Meinung, dass die regelrecht aggressive, gesteuerte, ablehnende Agitation gegen dieses Projekt auch genau mit solchen wirtschaftlichen Interessen (Windradbau, Ausbeutung des Waldes) zu tun hatte! Argumente für und gegen habe ich hier in der Region jedenfalls weiter kaum welche zu Gehör bekommen. Dagegen, Basta! Feddisch aus! Brauche ma nedd... donn konn ich nämlich a nimmi selwert in de Wald, billisch holz mache...!

Man macht damit einen wunderschönen, relativ einzigartigen Landstrich unwiderruflich kaputt, den Tourismus kann man dann gänzlich knicken... Die Sickingerhöhe z. B. bei Rosenkopf sollte ein abschreckendes Beispiel sein, da sieht man fast vor lauter Propellern nix anders mehr... Oder die hässlichen Teile mitten im Schwarzwald (z. B. beim Blick runter vom Schauinsland oder auf der Hornisgrinde). Für das Antransportieren und Aufstellen werden dann auch zig ha Wald gerodet. Der ein oder andere Trail fällt dem sicher auch zum Opfer. Ein paar Vögel wird es auch kosten. Alles für ein paar MW Stom und ein paar Euro Pacht für die klamme Gemeindekasse. Und damit der grüne und andersfarbige Wohlstandswähler im Sommer dann beruhigt die Klimaanlage in der Villa durchlaufen lassen kann, ist ja jetzt alles voll öko...


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Für das Antransportieren und Aufstellen werden dann auch zig ha Wald gerodet.


Das war auch direkt einer meiner ersten Gedanken. Das zu genehmigen wird sicher "gaaa kää Problääm" sein. Da schnellt mir direkt wieder Kelmes Vergleich zw. Duddefliecher-Hang und FR-Strecke in den Kopf


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Mai 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Tja, in nem Nationalpark wäre der Bau von gigantischen Windrädern natürlich nicht möglich, aber: wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass...  Ich bin weiter der Meinung, dass die regelrecht aggressive, gesteuerte, ablehnende Agitation gegen dieses Projekt auch genau mit solchen wirtschaftlichen Interessen (Windradbau, Ausbeutung des Waldes) zu tun hatte! Argumente für und gegen habe ich hier in der Region jedenfalls weiter kaum welche zu Gehör bekommen. Dagegen, Basta! Feddisch aus! Brauche ma nedd... donn konn ich nämlich a nimmi selwert in de Wald, billisch holz mache...!
> 
> Man macht damit einen wunderschönen, relativ einzigartigen Landstrich unwiderruflich kaputt, den Tourismus kann man dann gänzlich knicken... Die Sickingerhöhe z. B. bei Rosenkopf sollte ein abschreckendes Beispiel sein, da sieht man fast vor lauter Propellern nix anders mehr... Oder die hässlichen Teile mitten im Schwarzwald (z. B. beim Blick runter vom Schauinsland oder auf der Hornisgrinde). Für das Antransportieren und Aufstellen werden dann auch zig ha Wald gerodet. Der ein oder andere Trail fällt dem sicher auch zum Opfer. Ein paar Vögel wird es auch kosten. Alles für ein paar MW Stom und ein paar Euro Pacht für die klamme Gemeindekasse. Und damit der grüne und andersfarbige Wohlstandswähler im Sommer dann beruhigt die Klimaanlage in der Villa durchlaufen lassen kann, ist ja jetzt alles voll öko...



Biblis in der Ebene ist natürlich schöner 
...und der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Juni 2012)

Soll hier jetzt eigentlich keine Energiedebatte werden...  Die Meiler Philippsburg oder Cattenom sind auch nicht schön. Vor allem dann, wenn sie uns mal um die Ohren fliegen! Es geht in Sachen Windrädern jedoch um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und darum, dass es eben noch genügend andere Regionen im Land gibt, in die man diese nicht grade hübschen Teile hinstellen kann, bevor man ein einzigartiges, weitgehend aus unberührter Natur bestehendes Waldgebiet wie den Pfälzerwald damit verschandelt! Von anderen herkömmlichen oder regenerativen Möglichkeiten der Energiegewinnung mal ganz abgesehen. So schlimm kann es auch noch nicht sein, wenn man derzeit z. B. die Solarförderung radikal zusammenstreicht - wo kämen Eon, RWE, Vattenfall und EnBw und deren Aktionäre denn hin, wenn jeder einen großen Teil seines Stromes vom Dach beziehen würde? Und unter dem grünen Deckmäntelchen stecken hinter den Windradbetreibern auch nix anderes als knallhart profitorientierte Konzerne! Die einen ziemlich erfolgreichen, perfiden Lobbyismus betreiben...

Ich halte die Aussichten von Wegelnburg oder Luitpoldturm derzeit noch für einzigartig in Deutschland, wenn nicht gar Europa. Unbezahlbar! Und ich bin der Meinung, man sollte so ein Landschaftsbild eben nicht mutwillig zerstören! Das grüne Gewissen beruhigt man meiner Meinung nach nicht dadurch, indem man die Natur nachhaltig zerstört...!

Ansonsten noch: Opti - klasse Idee! Mit den eingezeichneten Pfaden in den Karten ist dass ja immer so ne Sache... die meisten Pfade sterben ja auch, wenn die Forstwirtschaft irgendwann mal gewütet hat und diese danach einfach nicht mehr begehbar sind. Könnte man aber wirklich mal versuchen, unter kulturhistorischen Gründen da mal was zu retten oder zu regenerieren!


----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2012)

+1


----------



## Sarrois (1. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> +1


 
+2


Hier geht es nur um Schotter, die Wählerstimmen und ne Menge Schmiergelder
Hier vor der Alb gibt es die gleiche Diskussion,
mit Argumenten wie "da muss man sich nur dran gewöhnen, die Stromleitungen nimmt ja auch niemand mehr war"

Ist einfach zum :kotz:
Das setzen unsre Politiker so dummdreiste Forderungen nach 20% Windenergie an, ohne ihr schon eh viel zu klein geratenes Spatzenhirn anzustrengen

Btw. In D gibt es genug Dachfläche für genug Solarenergie um den ganzen Laden zu schmeißen zumindest so lange die Sonne scheint


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

In der Rheinebene stören mich Windräder keineswegs.
Auf den Hügeln im Pfälzerwald würde ich gerne drauf verzichten, bin aber nicht zu 100% dagegen.

Gegen die Fotovoltaig-Anlagen auf den Dächern argumentieren manche Häuslebauer genauso wie Naturliebhaber gegen Windräder:
"Des g'fällt mer net, uff moi Dach kummt mer net so ähn hässliche moderne Schei§..."

...wenn die Anlagen Pflicht wären und vom Staat oder Stromanbieter bezahlt werden würden,
wären in Kombination mit Wind- und Wasserkraft alle Probleme gelöst.
Da wäre noch das kleine Problem mit dem Speichern der Energie...

Meines Erachtens müssen wir von der Kohlekraft genauso weg, wie von der Atomkraft.
Aber kaum tut sich da mal was, weil in Japan Godzilla ausgebrochen ist, lenken die Politiker/innen schon wieder langsam ein,
denn das kostet ja alles Geld - und die Energiekonzerne haben da halt auch noch mit zu reden,
und haben mit den aktuellen Resourcen noch nicht genug verdient.
Immerhin hat's bis in die letzten Jahren gereicht, um neue Technologien zu kaufen und verschwinden zu lassen,
anstatt dort in eine sauberere Zukunft zu investieren...

(wir schweifen ab...)


----------



## Sarrois (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist das Kernproblem an der grünen Energie
Die wollen die Leute noch weniger wie ein Kernkraftwerk vor der Tür haben

Stauseen, Speicherseen mit gigantischen Fallrohren, Solarparks, Windparks etc.
Ziemlich häßlich anzusehen das Ganze

Aber fossile Brennstoffe sind nicht die Zukunft, wir verbrauchen weltweit 1,5 mal soviel Rohstoffe im Jahr wie uns die Natur im Jahr nachwachsen lässt, Tendenz steigend!

Und wenn sich die Mentalität nicht ändert, dann rappelts in der Kiste.

(Ende der Abschweifungen)


----------



## strandi (1. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> In der Rheinebene stören mich Windräder keineswegs.
> Auf den Hügeln im Pfälzerwald würde ich gerne drauf verzichten, bin aber nicht zu 100% dagegen.



Dich nicht, aber die Leute die da nebenan wohnen 
Durch die sich bewegenden Schatten der Rotoren werden die Leute langsam aber sicher wahnsinnig...
Das wäre auf den Hügeln im Wald nicht der Fall - von der daher bin ich eher für Wald (oder Offshore vor der Küste).


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

Die meisten Windräder in der Ebene stehen auf freiem Feld...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> die meisten Pfade sterben ja auch, wenn die Forstwirtschaft irgendwann mal gewütet hat und diese danach einfach nicht mehr begehbar sind.


Da fallen mir spontan 2 Fotos ein, die ich in naher Vergangenheit im Wald gemacht habe (Lolosruhe + Kaltenbrunner Tal)



 



Die Spur im 2. Foto läuft voll durch den Trail zur Hellerhütte durch...




el Zimbo schrieb:


> In der Rheinebene stören mich Windräder keineswegs.
> Auf den Hügeln im Pfälzerwald würde ich gerne drauf verzichten





strandi schrieb:


> Dich nicht, aber die Leute die da nebenan wohnen


Bin da ganz Zimbos Meinung. Es gibt GENUG Platz auf freiem Feld, wo die Teile niemanden durch rotierende Schatten stören... SO dicht besiedelt sind wir hier nun auch nicht.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gegen die Fotovoltaig-Anlagen auf den Dächern argumentieren manche Häuslebauer genauso wie Naturliebhaber gegen Windräder:
> "Des g'fällt mer net, uff moi Dach kummt mer net so ähn hässliche moderne Schei§..."


Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber mächtig! Da geht es lediglich um "die Farbe" des Hausdachs, das ist etwas anderes als ein ~100m hoher Turm mit einem Propeller von ~100m Durchmesser dran...!




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da wäre noch das kleine Problem mit dem Speichern der Energie...


Das Problem besteht eigentlich gar nicht... es besteht lediglich das Problem der geschickten Verteilung.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens müssen wir von der Kohlekraft genauso weg, wie von der Atomkraft.


Klares "jein"...! Natürlich müssen wir von allen fossilen Energieformen weg, aber WENN wir schon welche einsetzen, dann doch lieber sowas wie Kohle oder noch besser: Gas. Moderne Kohlekraftwerke haben einen (Gesamt!!-) Wirkungsgrad von ~60%, Gasturbinen sogar bis über 80%. Wenn man dagegen ein AKW mit <<10% sieht, liegt eigentlich auf der Hand, was man zur Überbrückung bis ins "grüne Energiezeitalter" nutzen sollte...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Das ist das *Kern*problem an der grünen *Energie*


Schönes Wortspiel


----------



## Houschter (1. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Moderne Kohlekraftwerke haben einen (Gesamt!!-) Wirkungsgrad von ~60%, Gasturbinen sogar bis über 80%. Wenn man dagegen ein AKW mit <<10% sieht, liegt eigentlich auf der Hand, was man zur Überbrückung bis ins "grüne Energiezeitalter" nutzen sollte...



Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg falsch! Wenn hier schon eine Energiedebatte geführt werden soll, dann bitte mit Fakten und nicht mit Halbwissen.
Kraftwerkswirkungsgrade lassen sich sehr einfach "googeln", die Zahlen da oben finden sich dort aber nicht. Beschäftigt man sich dann noch mit Aufbau und Funktionsweise der Anlagen, dann leuchten auch die Gründe für die Unterschiede ein. Ich bin sicher kein Freund von Atomkraft und auch kein Gegner regenerativer Energien, aber über derartige Stammtischparolen könnt ich mich regelmäßig aufregen (Claudi: Schorle, jetzt!). 
Btw: der Wirkungsgrad von Fotovoltaik ist sehr gering und Windräder brauchen nicht nur einen Standort, sondern auch einen Anschluss ans Stromnetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Juni 2012)

Kannst Claudia mal noch bei mir vorbeischicken? Danke!

Wahrscheinlich bezieht sich Smubob auf den Wirkungsgrad bei GuD-Kraftwerken bzw. Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung, wo die Abwärme nach der Turbine noch als "Warmwasser" zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Betrachtet man bei einem Kohlekraftwerk einfach den Wirkungsgrad bezogen auf die elektrische Energie, die ich hinten herausbekomme nach dem ich vorne Energie in Form von Kohle zugeführt habe, dann kommen wir auf Wirkungsgrade von ca. 20 bis ca. 38 %. 
Mehr geht halt einfach net ... ausser wir erreichen noch höhere Turbineneintrittstemperaturen und/oder noch größere Turbinendruckverhältnisse.

Aber was hat das jetzt mit Rattspocht im Pfälzerwald zu tun?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2012)

@Smubob: das mit den Fotovol...Sunneschdromgeräde war kein Vergleich, sondern ein oft gehörtes Zitat... 
Wie verteilt man Sonnenenergie auf die Nacht, in der auch Licht, Wärme, etc. benötigt werden???
Das Problem der Energiespeicherung ist atuell DIE Herausforderung der Ingenieure in Sachen Zukunftsenergie.

@Lomo: Still drifting away...


----------



## roischiffer (2. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> ...
> Btw: der Wirkungsgrad von Fotovoltaik ist sehr gering und Windräder brauchen nicht nur einen Standort, sondern auch einen Anschluss ans Stromnetz.


& nich nur das - zuerst brauch die Dinger mal WIND - permanent & kräftig.
Wenn ich im vorbeifahren die oft regungslosen Windrädchen zwischen Dudenhofen & Harthausen, Schwegenheim & Mechtersheim oder hinter Haßloch sehe könnt ich jedes Mal das :kotz:kriegen: in einer Schwachwindzone gebaut & ohne Subventionen für Errichtung & Betrieb absolut unrentabel.
&
daß es auf den Höhen des Pfälzerwaldes nennenswert windiger wäre


----------



## südpfälzer (2. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> In der Rheinebene stören mich Windräder keineswegs.
> Auf den Hügeln im Pfälzerwald würde ich gerne drauf verzichten, bin aber nicht zu 100% dagegen.
> 
> Gegen die Fotovoltaig-Anlagen auf den Dächern argumentieren manche Häuslebauer genauso wie Naturliebhaber gegen Windräder:
> "Des g'fällt mer net, uff moi Dach kummt mer net so ähn hässliche moderne Schei§..."


Ich hätte das mit der Solarenergie gern vor 20 Jahren schon gemacht. 
Mein Haus heize ich seit 15 Jahren mit Erdwärme. Den Strom für den Betrieb wollte ich gerne mit einer Solaranlage erzeugen. Die Idee war, im Sommer Strom produzieren und ins Netz einspeisen, im Winter wieder holen zum Betrieb der Anlage. Den seinerzeitigen Preisabschlag von 10 % für den eingespeisten Strom hätte ich gerne in Kauf genommen.
Bei der Sache gab´s nur einen Klitzekleinen Haken: ich hätte die Firstrichtung des Hauses drehen müssen.
Dafür habe ich geklagt bis vor das Oberverwaltungsgericht und mir anschließend zig Seiten Begründung durchlesen müssen, warum die Gestaltung des Baugebietes wichtiger ist als die Solarenergienutzung.
Wenn ich dann sehe, mit was Energiekonzerne heute alles die Landschaft verschandeln dürfen...


----------



## goflo (2. Juni 2012)

@Smubob
Solche Bilder kenne ich leider auch. Früher ging in schmaler Trail vom Gimmeldinger Tal auf den Stabenberg. Die haben dort jetzt derart mitm Harvester gewütet, das ist echt nimmer feierlich. 

Oben vom Eckkopf runter zur Rotsteig auch, dort allerdings nicht ganz so extrem wie am Stabenberg.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Sarrois (3. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich wenn die Windräder im Bereich der Duddefliecher errichtet werden, weil dort der Wind günstig weht
Kriegen die Droddel dann 6 neue Startplätze freigehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg falsch! Wenn hier schon eine Energiedebatte geführt werden soll, dann bitte mit Fakten und nicht mit Halbwissen.
> Kraftwerkswirkungsgrade lassen sich sehr einfach "googeln", die Zahlen da oben finden sich dort aber nicht. Beschäftigt man sich dann noch mit Aufbau und Funktionsweise der Anlagen, dann leuchten auch die Gründe für die Unterschiede ein. Ich bin sicher kein Freund von Atomkraft und auch kein Gegner regenerativer Energien, aber über derartige Stammtischparolen könnt ich mich regelmäßig aufregen.


Dann muss ich mich wohl bei meinem Energietechnik-Lehrer beschweren, dass er uns falsche Zahlen ins Skript geschrieben hat. Kann sein, dass das nicht alles 100% korrekt war - würde eigentlich passen, da der Typ eine ziemliche Pfeife war (die 80% kamen mir z. B. auch spanisch vor).  Dennoch ist der *Gesamt*wirkungsgrad eines AKW deutlich schlechter als der aller anderen Großkraftwerke (die durchaus ineffiziente Solarkraft mal ausgenommen), egal was irgendwo bei Wikipedia steht. Ich habe die Unterlagen nicht zur Hand, Google habe ich dazu nicht benutzt, da man dabei sehr viel Bullshit findet - so z. B. völlig abstruse Amortisationszyklen und Wirkungsgrade von Wind-, Wasser- und Sonnenkraftanlagen (auf Biegen und Brechen schön gerechnet). Vermutlich sind in vielen Fällen einfach nicht die "Verluste" mit einbezogen, die nicht im Wirkkreislauf, sondern in der Regelung und dem Betrieb des Kraftwerks als Ganzes entstehen. Da gehört unterm Strich einfach ALLES mit rein, was zum Betrieb des Kraftwerks nötig ist, nicht nur der nackte Energiegewinnungsprozess selbst. Und eben da stehen AKWs *sehr* schlecht da.

Kein Freund von AKWs und kein Gegner von regenerativer Energie triffts bei mir auch, ich sehe aber so einiges an den neuen "grünen" Energiegewinnungsarten sehr skeptisch, vor allem wenn zu einem großen Teil politischer Populismus oder steuerliche Abschreibungstaktiken dahinter stehen. Aber im Vergleich zu den meisten Anderen sehe ich bei AKWs die (relativ) größten Nachteile nicht beim Störfallrisiko und der Endlagerung der Brennstäbe - wobei alleine letzteres für mich schon ein KO-Kriterium für diese Technik wäre...!

PS: danke für die "Stammtischparolen" 


@ Zimbo: Klar, dass das nicht von dir selbst kam! Ich meinte eben den Vergleich zwischen dem "optischen Schaden" durch Windspargel vs. Solarzellen - und _der _Vergleich ist echt lächerlich!
Natürlich muss man sich auch über Energiespeicherung Gedanken machen, aber einen Großteil davon kann man eben durch geschickte Verteilung umgehen. Die Stromnetz-Last hat ihre Spitzen um die Mittagszeit wenn Muddern Essen kocht und abends, wenn ebenfalls gekocht, TV geglotzt und die Wohnung beleuchtet wird - ersteres deckt sich mit den Spitzen in der Erzeugung von Strom durch Sonne und Wind, letzteres müsste anders aufgefangen werden. Sonnenenergie "auf die Nacht verteilen" ist natürlich Käse  da müssen eben andere Energieformen genutzt werden. Die Effizienz der Verteilung ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als die der Speicherung. Verlagerung von Güterverkehr auf das Schienennetz ist ein Ansatz, der in der Hinsicht viel Potential hätte, aber dazu müssten in einigen Köpfen diverse Schalter umgelegt werden, sonst kann das nicht funktionieren. Die direkte Speicherung elektrischer Energie ist so problematisch und verlustbehaftet (alleine schon das "AC/DC"-Problem), dass es eigentlich nur eine Notlösung zum Auffangen von temporären Überschüssen sein und nicht im großen Stil betrieben werden sollte. Bei Pump-Speicher-Kraftwerken z. B. wird ja schon eine indirekte Speicherung betrieben, Wasserstoff wäre ein weiteres Stichwort. Hier gibt es noch einige weitere z. T. verrückt anmutende Möglichkeiten, die man dafür noch weiterentwickeln müsste (und langsam driftet die Sache wirklich "ein Bisschen" zu weit vom Thema ab...).


@ goflo: du meinst den Eselsweg? Da ziehen sich zwar im mittleren Teil ein paar Harvesterspuren durch, aber das ist noch SEHR human im Vergleich zu dem, was an manchen anderen Stellen (Edenkoben, Totenkopf) in der letzten Zeit passiert ist...


----------



## Sarrois (4. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wasserstoff wäre ein weiteres Stichwort. Hier gibt es noch einige weitere z. T. verrückt anmutende Möglichkeiten, die man dafür noch weiterentwickeln müsste..


Wie noch mehr Blondinen

Meinen Segen hast Du


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wie noch mehr Blondinen
> 
> Meinen Segen hast Du



Ähm, ich glaub was du meinst, ist Wasserstoffperoxid.
"In hochkonzentrierter Form auch als Raketentreibstoff verwendbar"


----------



## Sarrois (4. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> "In hochkonzentrierter Form auch als Raketentreibstoff verwendbar"


Da waren auch einige Raketen dabei


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Da waren auch einige Raketen dabei



Echt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> noch mehr Blondinen


abgelehnt!


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2012)

Ihr schweift alle ab.

Vielleicht kann mich der Herr K. ein bisschen ontopic aufklären:
Die Rundwanderwege ("Nummern-Markierungen") werden ja vom Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. (und damit u.a. von den Landkreisen) geschultert. Auf der VereinsHP lese ich im Jahresbericht immer etwas von "Umsetzung des Besucherlenkungskonzepts" und "Leitfaden für die Markierung von Wanderwegen im Naturpark Pfälzerwald". Weiß jemand wie die Konzepte aussehen? 
Für mich spiegelt sich die Realität so, dass es noch einige Gemeinden gibt, bei denen die Rundwanderwege sowie die dazugehörigen Tafeln (Beispiel: klick) intensiv gepflegt werden. Andere widerrum lassen diese verfallen und setzen auf das Konzept "Premium- bzw. Prädikatswanderwege" (im Rahmen des Besucherlenkungskonzepts!?!?!).


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr schweift alle ab.


 
So jung und schon so spießig


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ontopic


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2012)

"Besucherlenkungskonzept"
Das war eine Idee, die ohne Beteiligung aller relevanten Gruppen mal gestartet wurde und man dachte schon, dass die Überlegungen in der Schublade landen. Umgesetzt wurden diese Ideen in zwei Pilotregionen. Die eine Region war Nothweiler ganz im Süden der Pfalz und dann ein Gebiet um Elmstein. Jetzt loppt das wieder hoch.
Ein wesentliches Ergebnis sind neue Wegweiser für die Wanderer an Kreuzungen. Recht großformatige Schilder an eigens gestellten Pfosten, die Angaben über die Entfernung zum Ziel/Zwischenziel machen. Neben dieser neuen Art der Beschilderung ist im Rahmen dieses Konzeptes auch angedacht vorhandene "Risikoschwerpunkte" zu entschärfen. Das kann auch Änderungen in der Wegeführung dur Folge haben. Wenn mich allerdings ein PWV'ler an einem Montagmorgen um 06:20 Uhr auf dem Bahnsteig anquatscht, dass ein völlig harmloser, gemeinsam genutzter Abschnitt der MTB-Route 4 bei Schwarzsohl (war in diesem Jahr Bestandteil der Langstrecke beim Gäsbock) dringend verlegt werden müsste wegen "Gefahrenpotential", dann geht das schief. Das sind Bullshitüberlegungen einzelner Interessengruppen, wenn ein nahezu höhengleicher Trail als "gefährlich" eingestuft wird. 
Die Premiumwanderwege stehen in Bezug auf das Konzept aus meiner Sicht nur indriekt in Verbindung. Die sind letztendlich der Versuch in das marktrelevante Segment des "Wandertourismus" einzudringen bzw. sich Anteile zu sichern. Lenken tun solche Markierungen natürlich schon (gerade Nicht-Locals).
Ich kann mal meine "Verbindungen" anzapfen und schauen, ob ich das Konzept einsehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2012)

Sofern das Besucherlenkungskonzept fast nur aus den neuen Wegweisern (die kenn ich auch aus unserer Gegend) bestehen, dann ist das lachhaft. Mich hätte halt brennend interessiert, wie sich im Rahmen des "Besucherlenkungskonzepts" die Zukunft der Rundwanderwege gestaltet. 

Ein Punkt in Tourismusleitbild lautet ja konkrekt: "Überprüfung und Ausdünnung des Wegenetzes". Hier zeigt sich auch wie eindimensional bei Naturpark gedacht wird, da diese Aufgabe unter dem Punkt "Angebotsentwicklung Wandern" steht. Dass die vorhandene Infrastruktur auch von anderen Breitensportgruppen (wie z.B. die "Waldradfahrer") genutzt werden könnte, darauf kommt man bestimmt nicht......


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dass die vorhandene Infrastruktur auch von anderen Breitensportgruppen (wie z.B. die "Waldradfahrer") genutzt werden könnte, darauf kommt man bestimmt nicht......


 
Das sind in deren Augen die, die den Wald zerstören


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das sind in deren Augen die, die den Wald zerstören



Die drücken sich da "gepflegter" aus bzw. eiern geschickt rum:
einmal "negativ"


> Aktivitäten mit Störungspotential für den Naturhaushalt (z.B. Klettern, Kanusport,
> *Mountainbiking*, Reiten, Gleitschirmfliegen) müssen naturverträglich eingebunden, gelenkt
> oder im Einzelfall auch reglementiert werden.


dann wieder "positiv"


> Schaffung naturnaher und wenig technisierter Tourismusangebote
> vor dem Hintergrund sich ändernder Werthaltungen und Freizeitbedürfnisse:
> - Sportliche Betätigungsmöglichkeiten wie beispielsweise Wandern, *Radwandern*,
> Reiten,


Quelle: Entwicklungskonzept für den deutschen Teil
des grenzüberschreitenden Biosphärenreservates
Pfälzerwald  Vosges du Nord, Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. 2003

Mit dem Terminus "Waldradfahrer" wollte ich ein Zwischending aus Mountainbiking und Radwandern schaffen...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Juni 2012)

Radwandern hat nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun, daher äußern sie sich eher negativ zum MTB-Sport.
(Störungspotenzial für den Naturhaushalt...)
Dass niemand was gegen Radtouristen auf festen und/oder breiten Wegen hat,
das ist uns mittlerweile bekannt...


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2012)

Was mich in den Wahnsinn treibt, ist die Aussage über "vermutete" Störungen. Wenn man das hinterfragt, fehlt völlig die Empire und der Nachweis und es geht in den Bereuich der Vermutungen und Annahmen. 
Blöderweise können die Veranstalter von MTB-Events und diejenigen, die den MTB-Sport ausüben viel mehr über Auswirkungen erzählen und belegen. 

Hat sich von den "Störungsbefürchtern" jemals eine(r) die Mühe gemacht und einen Trail "vorher - nachher" betrachtet? 
Möchte jemand Bildmaterial, wie ein Trail aussieht, bevor er von 1.200 Bikern befahren wurde und danach? Abstand 1 Tag - 1 Woche 1 Monat?
Braucht jemand Nachweise, dass sich ein Forstrevier trotz MTB-Sports in den vergangenen Jahren von einem "Rotwild zieht durch" zu einem "Rotwild-Bestandsrevier" entwickelt hat?
Das kann geliefert werden, aber es ist bequemer immer wieder gleiche Positionen und Halbwahrheiten zu äußern wie "MTB-ler nutzen die Natur nur als Kulisse". Selbst unter Einbeziehung der Dunkelziffer ist das Gefährdungspotential und die echte Unfallquote zwischen MTB-lern und anderen Waldbesuchern verschwindend gering. Eine unorganisierte Interessengruppe taugt aber prima als Zielscheibe.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Radwandern hat nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun


Warum? Wir fahren auf Wanderwegen mit Fahrrädern, also ist das "Radwandern", punkt


----------



## Sarrois (6. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warum? Wir fahren auf Wanderwegen mit Fahrrädern, also ist das "Radwandern", punkt


 
+1


----------



## OZM (13. Juni 2012)

Je nach Sichtweise macht eine Unterscheidung zwischen Radwandern und mountainbiken schon Sinn.

Aus sportlicher Sicht auf jeden Fall: biken â  radfahren

Aus rechtlicher und Laiensicht wÃ¼rde ich das aber unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

Bei der ganzen Debatte sollte man im Auge behalten, das mit der Fokusierung auf die Umwelt- und Gefahrenaspekte bereits eine Ausrichtung der gesamten Diskussion stattfindet.

dazu my 0,02 Â:
1. seit lÃ¤ngerem ist mir der Standpunkt bekannt, das die gesamte Naturschutzdebatte im Hinblick auf Mountainbiken vÃ¶llig irrelevant ist. 
Auch der Ã¼belst zerfahrene Trail (die Winterbergabfahrt ist mittlerweile echt ein Trauerspiel) spielt einfach keine Rolle. Ich nÃ¤here mich diesem Standpunkt immer mehr an.
Ich bemÃ¼he mich darum, keine/wenig Spuren zu hinterlassen und ich Ã¤rgere mich Ã¼ber Kollegen, die AbkÃ¼rzer nutzen oder Bremsspuren ziehen, aber die Frage, ob ich ein "SchÃ¤dling" bin, diskutiere ich mit niemandem.

2. Ich war jetzt ein paar mal mit dem RR auf der Strasse unterwegs.
Ãhm, Mountainbiker gefÃ¤hrden irgendwen?
Gehts noch?
Wer einmal den Begriff Risiko wirklich durchdringen will, sei herzlich eingeladen, sich einige Stunden mit einem Fahrrad im Strassenverkehr zu bewegen (und ich bin als Sohn Mannheims sicher nicht zart besaitet).

Auch hier:
ich bemÃ¼he mich um sozialvertrÃ¤gliches Verhalten und habe mir darÃ¼ber schon viele Gedanken gemacht; aber auch bei diesem Thema sehe ich keinen Diskussionsbedarf.


Ich sehe einen Interessenkonflikt bei der Nutzung schmaler Pfade: die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen Wanderern und bikern sind einfach enorm. Hier ist ein sensibles Verhalten der schnelleren (und i.d.R. stÃ¤rkeren) Biker absolut hÃ¶chstes Gebot. Das ist keine Frage und ich sehe hier auch bei so mancher Begegnung noch viel Optimierungsbedarf. 
Wer jedoch versucht das Thema auf NaturschÃ¤den und Gefahren zu reduzieren, zeigt erstens, das er keinen Sachverstand hat und sucht zweitens keine Einigung sondern die Konfrontation um des Streitens willen.

In meiner Jugend gabs fÃ¼rs Mopet den Aufkleber "biker tÃ¶ten nicht, sie werden getÃ¶tet" - daran hat sich nichts grundlegend geÃ¤ndert.


@ Kelme
ich bin sehr froh darÃ¼ber, das Du das Thema so begleitest - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

OZM schrieb:


> Je nach Sichtweise macht eine Unterscheidung zwischen Radwandern und mountainbiken schon Sinn.
> 
> Aus sportlicher Sicht auf jeden Fall: biken â  radfahren
> 
> Aus rechtlicher und Laiensicht wÃ¼rde ich das aber unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


Ich denke, die Ausdrucksweise und der Smilie haben ausreichend angezeigt, dass das Ironie war  Genauer gesagt, war es sogar Sarkasmus wg. "Wanderwegen"... sind ja eigentlich alles eher "Waldwege". Und wenn es reine Wanderwege wÃ¤ren, mÃ¼ssten die ganzen SpaziergÃ¤nger dort auch ausgesperrt werden  ...ok, das geht zu weit.
Aber wie du auch schreibst: eigentlich ist die Unterscheidung vÃ¶llig Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig, da wir alle "Radfahrer im Wald sind" - ein Fakt, den viele Waldradler leider immer noch nicht geschluckt haben.




OZM schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen Interessenkonflikt bei der Nutzung schmaler Pfade: die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen Wanderern und bikern sind einfach enorm. Hier ist ein sensibles Verhalten der schnelleren (und i.d.R. stÃ¤rkeren) Biker absolut hÃ¶chstes Gebot. Das ist keine Frage und ich sehe hier auch bei so mancher Begegnung noch viel Optimierungsbedarf.


Richtig, liegt ja auch auf der Hand, auf ner breiten Forstautobahn sagt ja wirklich fast niemand was gegen Radfahrer - wobei ich auch das schon erlebt habe.
Es ist halt wie eigentlich bei allem - wenn man das Hirn eingeschaltet hat, sobald man unterwegs ist, ist alles prima  Und drauf achten, dass genug Platz ist und einfach vorbeifahren ist da nun mal nicht adÃ¤quat.

Gutes Stichwort... Ich habe am Wochenende mal wieder ein Bisschen Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit betrieben  ich kam den ersten Teil des Steinfelds unterhalb der TrifelsblickhÃ¼tte runter, das scheppert natÃ¼rlich etwas. Die FuÃgÃ¤nger im zweiten Teil (hatte ich lÃ¤ngst gesehen und rechtzeitig abgebremst) schauen erschrocken auf und wollen schon regelrecht zur Seite hÃ¼pfen, obwohl ich noch weit weg war - aber man kann ja nie wissen was der wahnsinnige Biker macht, ich kanns irgendwo verstehen. Ich aber halte auf dem Querweg an, winke ihnen zu und sage, dass ich warte, bis sie durch sind. Eva war zu dem Zeitpunkt eh auch noch nicht direkt hintendran. Eine Frau aus der Gruppe hat sich dann ganz besonders bedankt und gesagt, dass sie eigentlich generell einen totalen Aggress gegen MTBer hat. So wie sie es angedeutet hat, hat sie schon Entsprechendes erlebt. Wir haben uns dann noch kurz unterhalten, Ã¼ber das eine und andere gelacht, und man hat sich gegenseitig zugestimmt, dass man die "Idioten" leider nicht Ã¤ndern wird, man aber den anderen deren Verhalten nicht anrechnen sollte (in beide Richtungen gÃ¼ltig). Diese Hand voll Leute hat seit dem Tag definitiv eine positive Erinnerung an MTBer, die vermutlich lÃ¤nger im GedÃ¤chtnis bleibt. Und das sogar trotz bÃ¶sem Darth Vader Helm  (was sie Ã¼brigens zum ersten Mal (bewusst) auf einem MTB gesehen haben, putzig!), so find ich das gut!


----------



## Sarrois (15. Juni 2012)

Hier ein Bild mit den ganzen Windmühlen, die man vom Flowtrail in Ottweiler sieht.
Auf der linken Seite das ist der Blick Richtung St. Wendel und dran vorbei.
Ist zwar ein relativ schlechtes Eierfonbild, aber die Menge ist erkennbar,
ich konnte mehr als 30 zählen!
Nedd das die Euch auch so nen Streifen durch den Pälzer Wald ziehen


----------



## Athabaske (15. Juni 2012)

...sieht doch ganz hübsch aus...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau! Der alte Stromkabelmast da vorn ist häßlich, aber die Windräder musste ich erst suchen.

Dachte zuerst, Du wolltest uns die tollen Simpsonswolken zeigen.


----------



## Sarrois (15. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, genau! Der alte Stromkabelmast da vorn ist häßlich, aber die Windräder musste ich erst suchen.
> 
> Dachte zuerst, Du wolltest uns die tollen Simpsonswolken zeigen.


 
Ja, wie schon geschrieben, das Bild ist noch optimal
Wenn man es in Natura sieht ist es heftiger und man kann 30 Windräder in Sichtweite zählen
Das ist kein Pappenstiel und spiegelt evtl. den Anblick,
den Ihr in zukunft dann ertragen müsstet


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Ich guck von hier auf Philippsburg! :kotz:






Nicht persönlich gegen die, die dort arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (15. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich guck von hier auf Philippsburg! :kotz:
> 
> Nicht persönlich gegen die, die dort arbeiten!


 
[offdobbig an]
Das Thema mit der Energiewende hat wir ja schon einigermaßen detailliert, Solarkraft und Windräder sind keine Lösung zur zuverlässigen Versorgung unserer Schwerindustrie/Industrie.
Ich bin auch nicht für Atomkraftwerke, aber genauso wenig für die fossilen Brennstoffe.
Aber wenn hier irgendjemand denkt wir fahren in 10 Jahren in Elektroautos mit 1000km Reichweite, kann ich nur lachen
Wenn die braune Brühe von heute auf morgen alle wäre, 
dann würden wir wohl verhungern müssen
Egal was geht, der Weg wird lange und steinig sein,
so wie ein verblockter Dolomitentrail

Seulement mes deux centimes 
[offdobbig aus]


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2012)

Jetzt zieh mal die genialen Trails in den Dolomiten nicht in den Dreck!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich guck von hier auf Philippsburg! :kotz:


Ich mache heute wieder die AKW-Besichtigungstour: an Biblis und Philippsburg vorbei... 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Solarkraft und Windräder sind keine Lösung zur zuverlässigen Versorgung unserer Schwerindustrie/Industrie.
> Ich bin auch nicht für Atomkraftwerke, aber genauso wenig für die fossilen Brennstoffe.


Was ist das Fazit daraus? -> Alles Schei$$e!  Energieerzeugung wird wohl noch lange (oder vielleicht für immer?!) auf irgend eine Weise dreckig sein...


----------



## Sarrois (15. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ist das Fazit daraus?


 
Die können im Moment so viel Klugschei$ern wie sie wollen unsre tollen Politiker, die Energiewende wird lange dauern.
Wenn man die Clowns gehen lässt, schalten die alle unsre AKW's ab und kaufen den Strom in Tschechien und Frankreich, und aus was der gemacht ist, ist wohl klar

Und nein, ich bin nicht für AKW's


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Ist halt wie wenn man wählen geht... man wählt nicht das, was man gut findet, sondern lediglich das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juni 2012)

@Smubob: Nö, ist nicht meine Definition von Demokratie! Bevor ich ein "kleineres Übel" wähle, enthalte ich mich...! Noch hat man Alternativen und kann auf dem langen Wahlzettel sicher was finden, was man mehrheitlich vertreten kann. Ich ließe mich auch nicht dazu drängen, mich zwischen Pest (AKW) und Cholera (Windräder im Pfälzerwald) entscheiden zu müssen. Es gibt immer Alternativen. Im Saarland z. B. ist ja auch noch genug Platz für Windräder...!   Aber ist jetzt wirklich alles arg weit OT hier... dass D irgendwann bedeutend Strom hinzukaufen müsste ist eh nur ein gestreutes Ammenmärchen der Lobbyabteilung der vier Besatzungsmächte (e.on, Vattenfall, RWE und EnBw), um ihre Gelddruckmaschinen am Laufen zu halten (siehe auch die nur noch als unverschämt zu bezeichnenden angedrohten Klagen).

Zumindest gibt es derzeit meines Wissens nach noch keine wirklich konkreten Beschlüsse hinsichtlich des Baus von Propellern im Naturpark Pfälzerwald. Alles noch in der Debatte - und grade auch unter Umwelt- und Naturschützern höchst umstritten... Abwarten - und wenn möglich, dagegen argumentieren! Ich lasse da als gerne auch einfach nur mal Landschaftsfotos von mir sprechen, wenn mir wieder so ein spezieller "Naturfreund" kommt, der gerne nahezu alles zustellen würde mit den Dingern...


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> .... vier Besatzungsmächte (e.on, Vattenfall, RWE und EnBw)...


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>


----------



## dietrichw (17. Juni 2012)

Bedenkt bitte: 1 AKW = ca. 4000 Windräder der neuen, ca. 200m hohen Variante (plus riesige Speicherseen, um auch bei Flaute Strom zu haben, wie das ausschaut, könnt Ihr mancherorts in den Alpen besichtigen.) Philippsburg, das sind z.B. 2 AKWs, also 8000 Windräder. Und ich denke, da ist die Frage der Ästhetik wirklich erledigt. 

Ich konnte die ganze Zeit mit Biblis und Philippsburg gut leben und könnte das auch weiterhin. Wenn uns unsere momentanen AKWs zu unsicher sind (und sie sind immerhin alle moderner und besser geführt als Fukushima), dann könnten wir sie auch durch modernere, noch sicherere Anlagen ersetzen. Nichts gegen Windkraft, wo sie nicht stört und sich wirklich lohnt (offshore z.B.), und nichts gegen Solarenergie, wenn sie nicht durch Schmarotzerkonditionen gepusht wird, aber der Mix machts. Alles andere ist hysterischer Irrsinn, ökonomisch wie ökologisch. (Und Elektroautos abseits sehr spezieller Nischen natürlich auch.)


----------



## goflo (17. Juni 2012)

1 AKW= 4000 Windräder? 
Mit welchen Zahlen rechnest du?

AKW Philipsburg hat beide Blöcke zusammen ca 2500 MW. (Block 1 knapp über 900, Block 2 knapp 1500).

Eine moderne Windkraftanlage macht bis zu 6 MW. Was nach kurzer Rechnung etwa 417 Anlagen ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (17. Juni 2012)

Ähm, bei wem im Vorgarten darf ich einen der Castoren aus Phillipsburg zwischenlagern?


----------



## dietrichw (18. Juni 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> 1 AKW= 4000 Windräder?
> Mit welchen Zahlen rechnest du?
> 
> AKW Philipsburg hat beide Blöcke zusammen ca 2500 MW. (Block 1 knapp über 900, Block 2 knapp 1500).
> ...



OK, 4000 sind etwas hochgegriffen. Aber: Im Binnenland ist der Durchschnittsertrag eines Windrades nur ca. 20-25% der Nennleistung, denn es weht ja nicht immer ein Orkan...  Wir müssten deine 417 also schonmal mit 5 multiplizieren. Und dann hätte man ja nur im Durchschnitt die gleiche Strommenge. Wir wollen den aber immer dann haben, wenn wir ihn brauchen. Wir werden also noch mehr von den Dingern installieren müssen, selbst unter der extremen Annahme, dass wir genug Speicherseen zur Verfügung haben. Denn das Hoch- und Runterpumpen ist, wie jede Art der Stromzwischenspeicherung, auch wieder mit Verlusten verbunden. Zumal wir den Strom dann auch erst zum Speichersee, und später von da wieder zum Verbraucher führen müssten. Jetzt sind wir also je nachdem, wie wir diese Speicherverluste ansetzen, bei mindestens 3000 Anlagen. Wohlgemerkt, die ganz großen. Die momentan vorhanden bei uns sind ja meistens (zum Glück) noch deutlich kleiner und leistungsschwächer.

Der Atommüll ist ein anderes Thema. Ich würde mich über einem geologisch fundiert gewählten "Endlager" durchaus nicht unwohl fühlen und unsere Nachbarn, die keine neurotische Angst vor Kerntechnik haben, werden vermutlich in wenigen Jahrzehnten in der Lage sein, Teile ihres Atommülls in moderneren Reaktortypen zur Stromerzeugung zu nutzen. Das jedenfalls sind die aktuellen Entwicklungsziele.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Ähm, bei wem im Vorgarten darf ich einen der Castoren aus Phillipsburg zwischenlagern?


Oder kurz gesagt: Wer möchte eine GroWiAn im Vorgarten?


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juni 2012)

dietrichw schrieb:


> ...Oder kurz gesagt: Wer möchte eine GroWiAn im Vorgarten?


...ich, dann könnte ich damit den Grillgestank der Mitbewohner besser verquirrlen.

Es ist klar, man wird die Kapazität der abgeschalteten AKWs nicht allein durch Windkraft ersetzen können. Aber dort wo sie vom Ertrag her sinnvoll ist, sollte man die Möglichkeiten nutzen. Mir jedenfalls wäre es die optische Beeinträchtigung wert, bzw ich empfinde die Rädchen auf der Albkante selten als störend. Diejenigen die von der Verspargelung der Landschaft geredet haben, hatten keine Probleme damit andere Bausünden zu begehen, andere Landschaftszerstörungen in Kauf zu nehmen und haben sich einen Dreck um die Meinung der Anwohner geschert!

Aber was hat das mit der Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald zu tun? Gut, der Aspekt, dass die evtl. zu bauenden Windanlagen Gäste abschreckt ist doch eher positiv zu bewerten? In der Mehrzahl werden das die Wandervögel sein, schätze ich. Wenn die vergrault werden, sollten die Probleme für Mountainbiker doch eher weniger werden. Einzig die eine oder andere Hütte, die dann mangels Gästen zumacht, wäre ein Aspekt...


----------



## goflo (18. Juni 2012)

Apropos Zunkunft des Bikens....
Hab gerade ne schöne Feierabendtour hinter mir. 
Vom Weinbiet runter ins Gimmeldinger Tal (Strecke Steinbruch) haben n paar Jungs derbe abgekürzt aka quer runter shreddern  
Sieht aus wie oben angesetzt und dann mit stehendem Hinterrad runtergerutscht. Und die Wanderschaft hat scheinbar schon fleissig Äste quer gelegt....nicht nur querfeldein :kotz:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Juni 2012)

Jaja, da sind ganz große Experten unterwegs. Werde mit denen aber wohl eher keine Gesprächsebene finden, da mir bereits der Reiz des Geraderunterfahrens, wenn da doch eine schöne Serpentine ist, nicht eingängig ist.

Wer mal wieder sehen will, was "echtes Mountainbiken" heute ist, kann sich ja das Video der Woche ansehen. Ich habe versucht, eine Meinung der IBC/DIMB-Leute zu der hier geführten Diskussion zu erhalten und auf die wachsenden Schwierigkeiten hingewiesen, nach einer kurzen Nachfrage aber nichts mehr gehört. Statt dessen werden wieder solche Videos gekürt.

Sind ja schön anzusehen und die Jungs können fahren, ich höre aber ehrlich gesagt die Uhr laut ticken, bis es im Wald richtigen Ärger gibt. wo ich hinkomme, liege Äste quer. Im Odenwald werden Netze gespannt. Spinner, Idioten - sicher! Aber es werden immer mehr und da sei die Frage  gestellt und beantwortet: Warum?

Nächste Frage ist dann, was wir tun können? Freundlich sein, klar! Ein erster Schritt wäre es aber auch schon, wenn in diesem Forum solche Szenen mit Durch-den-Wald-Schreddern nicht als Ideal hochstilisiert werden, um Nachahmer nicht zu ermutigen. 

Vllt schreibt Ihr ja auch mal die IBC-Verantwortlichen?


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Vllt schreibt Ihr ja auch mal die IBC-Verantwortlichen?




Auch wenn nix dabei rauskommt... ein Thread im DIMB-Unterforum erstellen fände ich schonmal nicht verkehrt, um Aufmerksamkeit für das Thema zu bekommen. Hab hier mal was angefangen: ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585467


----------



## goflo (18. Juni 2012)

Sagen wirs mal so...ich kann verstehen, wenn Leute halt keine Trails fahren wollen, sondern nur den Hang runterbolzen (aka Downhill). Macht sicher Spass....aber bitte nicht da wo sie so einen Schaden anrichten, dass am Schluss KEINER mehr da fahren darf. Ausserdem sehen manche Hänge aus als sei eine Rotte Wildschweine durchgepflügt (Gott ich hör mich schon an als sei ich im PWV ).
Dafür gibts genug Bikeparks etc. Die Heidelberger haben da ja auch was am Laufen hab ich gehört.
NOCH sind zumindest bei mir 90% der Kontakte mit der Wanderschaft positiv bis neutral.....noch...


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2012)

Es wird bald nicht mehr genügen bei Begegnungen mit anderen Waldbesuchern freundlich zu sein und zu erklären, dass MTB'ler gar nicht so schlimm sind, sondern Waldbesucher wie alle anderen auch. Es muss Wirkung nach innen erzielt werden. Ein Forum wie dieses wird man dafür vergessen können. Entweder kennen es die Hobby-Shredder gar nicht, oder bleiben feige hinterm Busch. Da hilft nur Aktion vor Ort. 
Der "Rückbau" von Abschneidern ist ein erster Schritt und ob da dann ein Krokodil rum kommt oder nicht, wäre mir ziemlich egal.
Eine Forderung wiederhole ich aber auch: Gebt den Downhillern und Freeridern einen Hang für drei Strecken. Und ja - wirklich am besten mit Shuttlemöglichkeit, weil dann der Kanalisierungseffekt höher sein wird.


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Der "Rückbau" von Abschneidern ist ein erster Schritt ...



Wie kann das aussehen? Leitplanken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

So, da der Optimizer sogar extra nachgefragt hat, will ich mal meine private Meinung hier kund tun, meine DIMB IG PFalz Meinung werde ich erst nach Rücksprache den den anderen Sprechern verkünden. 


*Also meine private Meinung:*
Erstmal zu den Abkürzern, auch ich habe da was gegen und sehe dem Kritisch entgegen. Das ganze Absperren etc. hilft aber auch nicht viel, 90% der Abkürzungsnutzer sind Wanderer!!! Das ergaben zumindest meine Empirischen Untersuchungen. Aber hier müssen wir JEDEN sensibilisieren, hier heißt es andere Biker freundlich aber bestimmt drauf hin zu weisen, auch auf die Schredderbremse, das man diese nicht gut findet.

Allerdings erfolgt auch bei dem Wanderer an sich ein Umdenken statt, auch der sieht, dass Mountainbiker nicht gleich Mountainbiker ist. Da heißt es nicht mehr einfach "die bösen Mountainbiker" sondern "Die bösen Downhiller", auch wenn ihm es gleich schwer fällt hier zu unterscheiden. 

Was ich auch immer wieder sehe, sind Mountainbiker die einfach an Wanderern vorbeibrettern, als ob es ein Baum wäre. Das ist wohl das schlimmste was man für uns tun kann! Und ich sehe das sehr häufig bei meinen Touren das das für viele ein Fremdwort ist für Wanderer zu bremsen! Ich fahre immer im Schritttempo an Wanderern vorbei, wenn ich nicht sogar Absteige / an den Rand fahre (Ja nach Weg und ob man in unterschiedliche Richtung unterwegs ist). Dieses fordere ich auch von meinen Mitfahrern. Dabei dann noch einen schönen Tag wünschen und danke fürs Verständnis sagen und schon hat man wieder was für unsere Lobby gemacht. 

Was könnte die DIMB tun? Das ist schwierig! Meiner Meinung nach kann man hier nur Lobbyarbeit bei beiden Ufern betreiben, sprich beim Wanderer für unser Hobby und beim Mountainbiker sich wenigstens an die Trailrules zu halten. Beides tun wir ja schon im gewissen Rahmen. Die Frage ist wie man das intensivieren könnte. Ich habe da schon ein paar Ideen... Aber dafür braucht man Manpower... Da meld ich mich aber heut Abend nochmal zu. 

Was sicher auch positiv wäre ist die Kanalisierung, dafür braucht es aber viele und gute Strecken!
Mir derzeit bekannt sind kritische Stellen an der Kalmit, Weinbiet und Deidesheim. Sicher gibt es aber noch mehr. Kanalisierung hieße das es hier Wege für Freerider / Downhiller geben müsste. Und das hilft auch nicht vollständig, man sehe nur Bikeparks wie Boppard und Bad Wildbad, wo die Biker zwar den Lift nutzen, aber dann Wanderwege runter fahren, weil Sie Abwechslung wollen.
Zum anderen sehe ich gerade zwei Projekte die ständig am Wiederstand der Politik scheitern. Aber auch das ist eine vielschichtige Thematik, die ich hier nicht aufrollen will. 

Zum Video der Woche: Wo ist das Problem? Man sieht nicht ob das wirklich nur Quer feld ein ist, oder eine Bikeparkstreke. In Schulenberg zum Beispiel sehen manche Strecken so aus wie im ersten Teil des VIdeos.

Und Aprospros Rotte Wildschweine... Die Hinterlassen auch ganz schön möchtige Spuren und laufen auch auf ihren eigenen Wegen! Und es gibt zu viele...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es muss Wirkung nach innen erzielt werden.


Richtig! Sehe ich genauso, dass dies die ausschlaggebende Aktion sein muss! Aber wie stellen wir das an?


Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Forum wie dieses wird man dafür vergessen können. Entweder kennen es die Hobby-Shredder gar nicht, oder bleiben feige hinterm Busch.


Auch Richtig! Oder es kommt zu unsinnigen Grundsatzdiskussion, die nicht weiterführen.


Kelme schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Aktion vor Ort.


Absolut Richtig! Allerdings empfinde ich beispielsweise geführte DIMB-IG-Touren als Verschwendung von Aktions-Power (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen Tick. Ich finde es im Allgemeinen gut, dass du Engagement zeigst.)


Kelme schrieb:


> Der "Rückbau" von Abschneidern ist ein erster Schritt und ob da dann ein Krokodil rum kommt oder nicht, wäre mir ziemlich egal.


Noch richtiger als richtig. Bei den PK'lern gibt es eine Fachgruppe "Wegebau". Genausoeine Fachgruppe vermisse ich beispielsweise bei der DIMB (oder ihrer IG). Serpentinen einfassen wie z.B. beim Busenberger Holzschuhpfad empfinde ich für genau das richtige Mittel, welches u.a. auch gegen die von Tick zitierten Abkürzungswanderer hilft!


Kelme schrieb:


> Eine Forderung wiederhole ich aber auch: Gebt den Downhillern und Freeridern einen Hang für drei Strecken. Und ja - wirklich am besten mit Shuttlemöglichkeit, weil dann der Kanalisierungseffekt höher sein wird.


Endlich mal den Begriff "Benutzerlenkung" sinnvoll gedacht!


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> [...]
> Der "Rückbau" von Abschneidern ist ein erster Schritt und ob da dann ein Krokodil rum kommt oder nicht, wäre mir ziemlich egal.[...]


 
Mir ist es auch egal! Wo ich nicht auf Anhieb rumkomme, fällt mir kein Zacken aus der Krone beim UmsEckTragen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zum Video der Woche: Wo ist das Problem? Man sieht nicht ob das wirklich nur Quer feld ein ist, oder eine Bikeparkstreke. In Schulenberg zum Beispiel sehen manche Strecken so aus wie im ersten Teil des VIdeos.
> 
> Und Aprospros Rotte Wildschweine... Die Hinterlassen auch ganz schön möchtige Spuren und laufen auch auf ihren eigenen Wegen! Und es gibt zu viele...



Problem Video der Woche: Es kann m.E. dahingestellt bleiben, ob die Strecke in einem Bikepark liegt oder selbst angelegt wurde. Selbst wenn es ein Bikepark wäre, wovon ich überhaupt nicht ausgehe, so wäre das Video klar daraufhin geschnitten, den Eindruck zu erwecken, durch die schöne Natur mit selbstgeschaffenen Bauwerken zu fahren. 

Das ist Ausrichtung und lässt den Wunsch wachsen, auch so eine Strecke anzulegen, auch so schön den Waldboden hochfliegen zu lassen und dann ein Video der Woche zu haben.

Wir können ja gern mal zusammen aufs Weinbiet fahren. Da brauchen wir gar nicht weit kommen, dann zeige ich Dir Dutzende von Fräslinien an und über die Hauptwanderwege. Die stammen nicht von bergabsurfenden Wanderen und auch nicht von besoffenen Wildschweinrotten, die sich einen tollen Kurventrail anlegen.

Um es klarzustellen: Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass Mountainbiker - von wenigen Errosionsstellen abgesehen - einem "Wald" maßgeblich, wenn überhaupt, schaden können.

Was anderes:

Eine Ursache von Konflikten ist m.E. auch fehlendes Fahrkönnen. 

Beispiel: Die Treppe am Zwischenausgang der Armbanduhr Richtung Kaltenbrunner/Hirschquelltal. Da war links neben der Treppe der Weg weggebrochen. Dies ist zwischenzeitlich instandgesetzt, wurde aber zweifellos durch Radfahrer verursacht, die sich die Treppe nicht getraut haben, aber dennoch "dynamisch" runter wollten.

Könnten diese Leute besser fahren, wäre da schon ein Problem weniger: Wer besser fahren kann, ist zudem - hoffentlich - auch im Umgang mit Wanderen entspannter. Macht einfach souveräner, oder?

Vllt mag sich die DIMB da engagieren?


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Vllt mag sich die DIMB da engagieren?


...wie meinst Du das? Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten?

Also mit etwas Aufwand findet jeder einen in der nähe, da sollte sich ein Verband heraushalten und sich auf die Ausbildung der Ausbilder konzentrieren.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Für den Anfang würde es vllt schon genügen, wenn der Verband nicht nur ausbildet, sondern den "etwas Aufwand" für Interessierte so weit reduziert, dass die Menschen gern zugreifen. Eine Liste der gegen Geld und Lebenszeit ausgebildeten Scouts und Guides wäre für den Verband nur "etwas Aufwand" und würde die Suche extrem vereinfachen und den Verband mit seiner Ausbildungsleistung präsentieren. 

Ansonsten kann ich Deine Frage, ob nicht der Verband Fahrtrainings anbieten sollte beantworten: Ja, warum denn nicht? Immer nur freies Fahren fordern, aber nicht den Weg bereiten und begleiten, finde ich bislang nicht abschließend überzeugend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

...und die immer lauernden Kritiker werden dann wieder Ihr Wolfsgeheul über die zunehmenden Kommerzialisierung anstimmen!

Wem der Aufwand sich einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu suchen zu groß ist, der schaut auch nicht auf irgend eine Liste die er gar nicht kennt.

Regional kann man da viel mehr erreichen, als Verein beispielsweise. Bei uns erhalten die Kleinen eine Fahrtechnik bei der die Schändung der Wege verhindert werden soll.

Und für die Großen muss es eine Bike-Schule sein, denn was nix koscht, isch nix wert.

Btw, bei den DIMB-Aktivtouren kann auch was gelernt werden.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

die DIMB Touren sind für mich kein Aufwand, sondern eher ein Mittel mich ein wenig mehr im Wald zu bewegen statt immer nur im Bikepark. Ansonsten hättest du recht, das die Energie vielleicht anders effektiver eingesetzt werden könnte. 
Aber wie schon erwähnt, auf den Touren vermitteln wir auch Fahrtechnik. Meine Annweilertouren sind immer Touren bei denen wohl jeder noch was lernen kann. (Ich natürlich auch) Und ich achte im allgemeinen drauf das die DIMB Trailrules eingehalten werden (Wichtigste Punkte - Keine Spurn hinterlassen, immer auf den Wegen bleiben), und gebe Tipps wie man das errreicht. 

Einen DIMB Wegewart wird es wohl nicht so schnell geben. Denn wir haben keine Handhabe um im Wald was zu pflegen, das wären genausoeine  Illegale Bauaktioen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon viele Diskussionen mit einem Wegewart des PWV, wir bräuchten Genehmigungen vom PWV und von der Forst...  Aber an dem Thema bin ich weiterhin dran! 
Einen Flowtrail in der Südpfalz steht noch immer in der Diskussion, Politik ist hier aber mal wieder das Problem.

Und die Wege am Weinbiet die definitiv von MTBlern kommen kenne ich auch! Aber ich kenne genausogut welche die eben nicht von denen kommen, und die am Grünen Punkt kurz vor Gimmeldingen werden wesentlich öffters bewandert als gefahrten, aber die XXXXXXX die da fahren, schreddern nur...


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Einen Flowtrail in der Südpfalz steht noch immer in der Diskussion, Politik ist hier aber mal wieder das Problem.



Was heißt denn Südpfalz in dem Fall? Gibt es da Hoffnung, dass das Realität werden könnte? Wäre cool 

Irgendwo im Pfälzer Wald muss so was doch möglich sein...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Juni 2012)

Zur Wegepflege gehe ich alljährlich meine Wege!

Ich habe hier drei Trails, die schneide ich mind. einmal im Jahr mit der großen Schere und der kleinen Säge frei. Hat sich noch keiner berschwert. Bedankt hat sich allerdings auch keiner, was aber daran liegt, dass ich es kaum einem erzählt habe. Bis auf die Wanderer, die mich mal auf die "Riesenkuhle" in dem Weg (habe ganz ehrlich gar nichts gesehen, was unnatürlich war). Die meinten, die Radfahrer würden ja nix machen, nur konsumieren. Kleiner Hinweis auf die Schere, gute Wirkung.

Wegewart: 

Eigene DIMB-Warte braucht es nicht, aber vllt wäre eine Unterstützung der PW-Warte angebracht. Zum Herbst machen die wieder viel, da können die sicher 40-50 hilfreiche Hände gebrauchen. 

Ich bin sicher, dass wir die hier schnell zusammenbekommen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Juni 2012)

Es ist schon interessant. Alle paar Monate wird die gleiche Diskussion angeheizt. Absichtlich/unabsichtlich????? Idioten haben wir doch bei allen Sportarten. Wer meckert, wenn du mit dem Board im Winter quer durch den Wald fährst, oder mit Mach 5 den Berg runterheizt? Wer regt sich auf, wenn du mit deinem Surfbrett durch Angelgebiet surfst. Und so weiter. Haben wir wirklich so viel mehr Idioten unter den Bikern? Die ganzen Vorschläge sind interessant, kosten Zeit, Vorbereitung und sprechen sicherlich die verursachenden Chaoten nicht an. Vielmehr sollte man diese Sorte Biker direkt auf dem Trail ansprechen und sie ggf. auch in den gängigen Foren outen. Vielleicht unter dem Namen Chaoten im Wald, wir kennen dich. Denn summasumarum sind es vielleicht max. 2% der bikenden Nation die aus der Spur laufen. Also kommt wieder zum Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2012)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Südpfalz in dem Fall? Gibt es da Hoffnung, dass das Realität werden könnte? Wäre cool
> 
> Irgendwo im Pfälzer Wald muss so was doch möglich sein...




Ein Bienchen summt in meinem Ohr...... ein Vögelchen pfeift: Im tiefen Südwesten scheinen Planungen dahingehend voranzuschreiten.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob die Bienchen auch mein Ohr mal erreichen 

Tiefer Südwesten klingt für mich leider nicht so optimal, aber ich will mal nicht heulen. Richtig optimal ist von Speyer aus ja leider nichts, dafür aber vieles passabel erreichbar.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juni 2012)

Der meiste Verkehr ist nunmal am Haardtrand - auch in Sachen DH und Wildbauten...
Aber besser im Südwesten, als gar nix.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2012)

Klar, dass man so was nicht direkt um Neustadt plant, macht schon Sinn. Je näher es dran ist, desto höher ist allerdings auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine gewünschte Lenkung zu erreichen.


----------



## Kelme (20. Juni 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach macht ein solches Projekt fast nur an der Kalmit Sinn. Da kann auf einer eh stark frequentierten Straße geshuttelt werden und der Höhenunterschied ist etwas größer als an anderen Lokationen. Das Weinbiet hat zwar eine Straße, die ist aber nicht öffentlkch und das Tor sollte man nicht öffnen.
In der Südwestpfalz wäre eine solche Strecke ein echter Hingucker, der neue Attraktivität schafft. Keine Ahnung wie hoch das Potential an DH-ler in PS und Umgebung heute ist.
Am Haardtrand stände hingegen klar der Lenkungsaspekt im Vordergrund. Verbunden immer mit der spannden Frage, wie weit die Akzeptanz dann gegeben ist. Im Bereich DH/FR sehe ich von außen deutlich höhere Erwartungen nach dem Motto "Dann aber nur hier und alles andere kommt weg!" als bei anderen Disziplinen. Im Gegenzug muss aber auf der irgendwann vielleicht genehmigten Strecke auch gebaut, gebuddelt und geshreddert werden dürfen. Streckenpflege kommt dann auch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, das wär fein. Die Heidelberger habens ja vorgemacht.

Allerdings wäre das dort auch nicht ohne Verein gegangen. Das war ja wohl sogar der Hauptgrund für die Vereinsgründung, wenn ich das Recht verstanden habe.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie bekomme ich gedanklich DH mit einm flowtrail nicht unbedingt unter einen Hut...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich gedanklich DH mit einm flowtrail nicht unbedingt unter einen Hut...


Vielleicht so?


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Juni 2012)

Genau so


----------



## tommybgoode (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn man sich die Erweiterung in Stromberg mal anschaut, ist das auch sicherlich nichts mehr für den "Tourenfahrer". Von daher lässt sich so was glaube ich schon gut kombinieren.


----------



## goflo (23. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr den Artikel in der Bildpfalz schon gesehen heute?
Die Harvester machen keine Schäden, weil da Reisigmatten hingelegt werden wo die fahren.....soso. Dann hab ich wohl immer Halluzinationen gehabt im Wald....muss die Luft dort sein.
Und die Grünen beschweren sich über Radfahrer im Wald


----------



## Sarrois (23. Juni 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Artikel in der Bildpfalz schon gesehen heute?
> Die Harvester machen keine Schäden, weil da Reisigmatten hingelegt werden wo die fahren.....soso. Dann hab ich wohl immer Halluzinationen gehabt im Wald....muss die Luft dort sein.
> Und die Grünen beschweren sich über Radfahrer im Wald



Gibt es da eigentlich auch nen Link zum Artikel?
Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen Geocashern, die im ganzen Wald rumlaufen, auch nachts und jeden Stein umdrehen?
Dagegen ist das Biken auf Wanderwegen sehr sehr umweltverträglich.


----------



## anulu (23. Juni 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Artikel in der Bildpfalz schon gesehen heute?
> Die Harvester machen keine Schäden, weil da Reisigmatten hingelegt werden wo die fahren.....soso. Dann hab ich wohl immer Halluzinationen gehabt im Wald....muss die Luft dort sein.
> Und die Grünen beschweren sich über Radfahrer im Wald



Warum gibts hier kein "like" Button 
Ich hab gedacht mich tritt ein Pferd als ich den Artikel heute morgen gelesen habe. Die soll nur mal in den Wald gehn (kleines Beispiel Eckkopfquelle, da war vor ein paar Monaten kaum ein Trail richtig fahrbar). Aber die Harvester benutzen ja nur eine Schneise um ein un auszufahren die sind Umweltverträglich aber diese Mountainbiker machen den Waldboden kaputt. Komische Grünen.


----------



## goflo (23. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege echt morgen mit Kamera in den Wald zu fahren, mir ne schöne Harvesterspur zu suchen und das an die Rheinpfalz zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, die Bildpfalz. In der Eckkopfregion sind wir gerade heute unterwegs gewesen und da sieht es schlichtweg grausam aus. Von "Reisig gedeckten Gassen" des Harvesters ist da über weite Teile nichts zu sehen, sondern der Sandboden liegt blank. Der Forst stellt sich meiner Meinung nach als "ich erklär die Welt hin", ohne jedoch das Heft des Handelns in der Hand zu haben. Das sind Auftragsunternehmen und nicht Forstangestellte, die da Arbeiten. Da geht es um Geschwindigkeit und Effizienz um zum einen als Auftraggeber möglichst günstig den Hieb durchführen zu können und im Staatswald ein hübsches Sümmchen an das hoch verschuldete Land überweisen zu können und zum anderen will der Auftragnehmer möglichst fix die Arbeit erledigt haben, da er für den ausgeschriebenen Hieb einen Festpreis erhält. Unter diesen Bedingungen will mir also ein Förster erklären, dass er immer schön aufpasst, dass der Harvester (anderer Großmaschienen auch wie Rückeschlepper) sich immer brav ein Reisigbettchen baut? Ist schon wieder Sandmännchens Märchenstunde?

Im gesamten Artikel gibt es diesen Satz "Die Grünen beschweren sich über Radfahrer im Wald" genau einmal in der "Unterüberschrift". Ansonsten null Text dazu. Wirkt als hätte dieser Satz gerade mal so noch ergänzt werden müssen.

Eins noch: Nicht schon wieder die Nummer "Guckt erst mal bei den anderen, die sind viel schlimmer als MTB-ler!". Hier jetzt mal die Geochacher. Bringt nichts und ist Quatsch. Es gibt immer noch genug Punkte, wo vor der eigenen Tür gekehrt werden muss.


----------



## anulu (23. Juni 2012)

Der gleiche Satz über die Radfahrer, welcher in der Unterüberschrift steht steht doch fast genauso nochmal in der rechten Spalten in der Mitte wenn ich das jetz noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2012)

Upps, da  hast du recht, abe der Satz, der da steht, macht es nicht besser "... dass viele Erosionsschäden auf die Kosten von Mountainbikern gehen." Deidesheim ist sicher eines der Epizentren der "wilden Bauten" und ein Teil davon ist einfach Mist, aber das ist eine plumpe Schutzbehauptung, die aus Sicht des Forstes genauso dumm funktioniert wie in die umgekehrte Richtung. Wir erinnern uns - die Geocacher ... .

Es war wohl doch eine lange Nacht und mit ohne Schlaf Zeitung lesen klappt nur unvollständig . Der Grund für mit ohne Schlaf?

Heute morgen - 05:19 Uhr - Eckkopfturm




SmS_2012_22 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Kama59971 (23. Juni 2012)

Um den Link aus der Rheinpfalz einzufügen bin ich zu dämlich. 
Deshalb ist hier der ganze Artikel.

*Harvester rollt auf Reisigmatten*


*Das Durchforsten von Waldbeständen mit einem Vollernter gefährde, wenn es richtig gemacht wird, weder die Natur, noch die Zertifizierung des Neustadter Stadtwaldes für nachhaltigen Forstbetrieb. Dies hat Förster Jens Bramenkamp im Umweltausschuss vorgetragen. Es gebe kaum Erosion durch die Fahrspuren der großen Maschinen. Die Grünen klagen über Radfahrer im Wald.*



*Immerhin eine Zuhörerin hatte die erste öffentliche Sitzung des Neustadter Umweltausschusses besucht. Sie wurde, ebenso wie die Ausschussmitglieder, von Förster Jens Bramenkamp vom stadteigenen Revier Hohe Loog/Kaltenbrunner Tal umfassend darüber informiert, wie beim Maschineneinsatz vorgesorgt wird, damit der Wald keinen Schaden nimmt. Auslöser war eine Anfrage von Uli Zabel (Grüne), der Schäden bei einem Holz-Vollernter-Einsatz im November und Dezember 2011 nicht nur an Waldwegen, sondern auch an wertvollen Biotopen wahrgenommen haben will.*




*Bramenkamp erläuterte an einem Modell des Harvesters (Erntemaschine) und anhand von Fotos, dass im Wald mit einem Doppelstrich an Baumstämmen drei bis vier Meter breite Rückegassen markiert werden. Nur auf diesen dürfe die Maschine fahren. Zum Schutz des Bodens würden Reisigmatten aus abgeschnittenen Ästen ausgelegt. Zukunftsbäume, die sich entwickeln sollen, werden mit einem weißen Ring markiert, andere Bäume (vor allem Nadelbäume), die diese bedrängen, werden vom Vollernter entfernt. Die Maschine komme in Hängen zum Einsatz, die früher nicht bewirtschaftet werden konnten. Die Rückegasse sieht wüst aus, räumte Bramenkamp ein, sei aber besser als frühere Einsätze, bei denen mit dem Unimog kreuz und quer durch den Wald gekurvt worden sei.*




*Die Maschine habe sehr breite Reifen (in sehr steilem Gelände sogar Gummiketten) zur Druckverteilung, und auf dem heimischen Buntsandstein versickere Niederschlag schnell. Daher komme es kaum zu Bodenerosion auf der Rückegasse. Dies bezweifelte Zabel, der aber auch einräumte, dass viele Erosionsschäden auf das Konto von Mountainbikern gingen.*




*Nach Bramenkamps Angaben haben für die Stadt tätige Asylbewerber Schäden an Böschungen beseitigt, wo die Rückegasse quer über Wege geführt habe. Das sei in wenigen Stunden erledigt gewesen und habe nichts gekostet, so der Revierförster. Zabels Feststellung, dass die Maschine einen Quellbereich durchfahren habe, wies Bramenkamp zurück. Möglicherweise habe es sich um ältere Spuren gehandelt, aber keinesfalls aktuelle. Die Zertifizierung nach FSC-Richtlinien (Forest Stewardship Council) als nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Wald lasse den Maschineneinsatz zu. (boe)*

Ich leg noch ein paar Bilder von heute dazu, damit auch wirklich jeder sieht wie umweltschonend so ein Ding mit "Gummiketten" ist.


----------



## südpfälzer (24. Juni 2012)

Das Thema kommt mir gerade recht! Ich hab´mich heute im Wald so aufgeregt, dass ich mich zu Fotos habe hinreissen lassen:



An der Stelle sind schon immer drei Wege zusammengetroffen, die beiden im Bild und der wo ich herkomme. Diese neue Schotterstraße hat eine Fahrbahnbreite von 6m, der innere Durchmesser der Schleife hat ca. 15 m, die ganze Wendeplatte einen Durchmesser von unglaublichen ca. 30 m. Die Böschung im Hintergrund hat eine Höhe von fast 4 m. Der Aushub an der Böschung wurde wohl vorne verfüllt. 
Das einzig nachhaltige, was ich hier sehe, sind die Erosionsschäden an der neuen Böschung. Diese wurden aber wohl schon einkalkuliert, da zwischen Schotter und Böschung ein ähnlicher Sandstreifen liegt wie im Vordergrund. 
Das Problem setzt also schon viel früher an: wie kommt der Harvester (und Rückezug und Trasport-LKW...) in den Wald?

Darauf hin wollte ich doch mal sehen, was MTBs für Schäden anrichten und bin zu einem Pfad gefahren, wo vor letztens eine CTF stattfand:



Hier sind vor zwei Wochen ca. 100 MTBs bei Matsch- und Regenwetter durchgefahren. Abgesehen davon, dass man den Pfad kaum sieht, die Radspuren sieht man überhaupt nicht.

Und weil ich grade dabei bin, mal ein Gedanke zum Wort "Nachhaltigkeit": Es soll mit diesem Wort ja immer eine Umweltverträglichkeit suggeriert werden, aber eigentlich sagt es nur aus, "hole nicht mehr Holz aus dem Wald als wieder nachwächst", oder anders ausgedrückt, "säge nicht an dem Ast, auf dem du sitzt".
Wie das Holz aus dem Wald kommt, ist ein anderes Thema.

Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem mit den Forstarbeiten. Der Wald ist ein Wirtschaftsraum und alle wollen billiges Holz zum Bauen und Brennnen. Arbeitsabschnitte werden sorgfältig geplant mit entsprechenden Umleitungsmöglichkeiten. 
Was mich stört ist, dass hier tausende Kubikmeter Erde bewegt werden, ohne dass sich jemand aufregt, aber eine Fahrradspur bedeutet das Ende des Pfälzerwaldes.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht wär es wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn wir hier mal ne Weile Bildmaterial sammeln würden. Dann könnte sich evtl. mal ein Journalist (einer, der diesen "Titel" verdient, muss ja nicht die Bildpfalz sein) mit näher befassen. Und bei diversen Debatten im politischen Bereich hätte man dann auch noch mehr gut dokumentierte Fakten zu bieten!

Was mir im Wald permanent auch immer negativ auffällt sind z. B. auch diese extremen Krater am Rande der Forstwege, die diese länglichen "Wege-Schiebfahrzeuge" in sehr geringen Abständen immer brutal in den Wald furchen, damit das Regenwasser die Wege nicht zu schnell unterspült und seitlich wild in den Wald ablaufen kann. Anstatt z. B. einfach verhältnismäßig harmlose Abflussgräben zu ziehen. Aber das wäre ja Arbeit und würde den Profit mindern...

Auch schlimm ist dieser brutale Schotter mit Riesensteinen. Z. B. aktuell recht frisch ausgelegt auf der Hochstraße zwischen Taubensuhl und Kirschbaumhütte. Da braucht man fast ein Kettenfahrzeuch, um da einigermaßen gut drüberzuholpern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (25. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eins noch: Nicht schon wieder die Nummer "Guckt erst mal bei den anderen, die sind viel schlimmer als MTB-ler!". Hier jetzt mal die Geochacher. Bringt nichts und ist Quatsch. Es gibt immer noch genug Punkte, wo vor der eigenen Tür gekehrt werden muss.


 
Öhhm, meinst Du meine Aussage
Ich zeig nedd mit dem Finger auf Andere und ich fahr auch keine jungfräulichen Spuren irgendwo durch den Wald.

Das die Biker sich selbst mal einig werde sollte ist klar,
gutes Beispiel war mal wieder am Wochenende die Ausfahrt aus einem Hometrail, der Wanderweg führt zum Schluß original über das Rasengrundstück eines Anwohners und ist mäßig steil.
Wir sind mit 10 Leuten aus dem Wald gekommen, ohne eine Spur zu hinterlassen, kurz danach 4 Trolle, bei denen scheinbar keine VR-Bremse moniert war und der Rasen war hinüber.
Den Anschi$ des Anwohners kassierten wir, wir standen halt noch da und redeten.
Wenn man so was sieht, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn nach Bikeverbot geschrien wird.


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Öhhm, meinst Du meine Aussage
> Ich zeig nedd mit dem Finger auf Andere und ich fahr auch keine jungfräulichen Spuren irgendwo durch den Wald..
> ...



Nein, nicht im Besonderen. Der Reflex funktioniert aber sehr zuverlässig, dass sich eine Gruppe oder Einzelne in dem Moment, wo es mal eng wird und gegen einen geschossen/argumentiert wird, darauf zurück zieht, dass andere noch viel schlimmer sind.

Es gibt genug Nachweise, die belegen, dass der MTB-Sport im Wald gerade auf die Wege geringe bis keine Auswirkungen hat. Das mit den verschreckten Tierchen muss mir auch noch mal einer erklären. Meine aktuelle Lieblingsfrage angesichts der möglichen Rückkehr des Wolfs in die Region (wenn er nicht gerade von einem senilen Trophäenjäger weggeballert wird) ist: Wann jagt der Wolf?

Die Idee, durch die Forstwirtschaft verursachte Schäden zu dokumentieren, halte ich für richtig. Im nächsten Schritt dann ab in die Offensive.


----------



## Sarrois (25. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nein, nicht im Besonderen. Der Reflex funktioniert aber sehr zuverlässig, dass sich eine Gruppe oder Einzelne in dem Moment, wo es mal eng wird und gegen einen geschossen/argumentiert wird, darauf zurück zieht, dass andere noch viel schlimmer sind.


 
Da bin ich Deiner Meinung, wenn gegen uns geschossen wird, dann wird normalerweise immer der Harvester, danach die privaten mit SUFF und Jänger im Wald, dann die Bauern mit Träckern und dann die, die bis 50m vor Hütte fahren, ich hab dann mal noch die Geocascher nachgelegt,
will ja auch mal mitreden

Aber der Grundtenor ist ja, nur uns will man aus dem Wald raushaben.

BTW, Du hast noch PN


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne mich mit den Geoportalen nicht gut aus (Richtigstellung: gar nicht), aber gibt es da vllt die Möglichkeit, Bilder mit GPS-Kennung unmittelbar mit Ortsbezug zu hinterlegen?

Dann hätten wir nicht einen Fred aus dem die Bilder mühsam zusammen gesucht werden müssen, sondern man geht mit dem Mauszeiger über eine Karte und bekommt einen schönen Eindruck.

Gibt es sowas und wenn ja, wer kann dann so etwas einrichten und verwalten?

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Sarrois (25. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den Geoportalen nicht gut aus (Richtigstellung: gar nicht), aber gibt es da vllt die Möglichkeit, Bilder mit GPS-Kennung unmittelbar mit Ortsbezug zu hinterlegen?
> 
> Dann hätten wir nicht einen Fred aus dem die Bilder mühsam zusammen gesucht werden müssen, sondern man geht mit dem Mauszeiger über eine Karte und bekommt einen schönen Eindruck.
> 
> ...


 
Also wenn ich mit dem Eierfon ein Bild mache und hier einstelle, sind die GPS-Daten hinterlegt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nein, nicht im Besonderen. Der Reflex funktioniert aber sehr zuverlässig, dass sich eine Gruppe oder Einzelne in dem Moment, wo es mal eng wird und gegen einen geschossen/argumentiert wird, darauf zurück zieht, dass andere noch viel schlimmer sind.



Richtig erkannt. Es ist die Dämonisierung des Konfliktpartners. Ein immer wieder bewußt und unbewußt genutztes Mittel, seine eigenen Interessen in den Vordergrund zu bringen. Ist aber nicht so problematisch, da es anzeigt, dass der Konflikt noch - relativ - am Anfang steht. 

Sachaufklärung ist da nicht allein hilfreich, da der Dämonisierer schnell in den Gesichtsverlust gerät, wenn seine unberechtigte Vorhaltungen öffentlich aus Unsinn widerlegt werden. Es bedarf da also des Fingerspitzengefühls.


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Die Idee, durch die Forstwirtschaft verursachte Schäden zu dokumentieren, halte ich für richtig. Im nächsten Schritt dann ab in die Offensive.



Das mag in der Tat eine Möglichkeit sein, die Öffentlichkeit über die  (gezielte?) Fehlinformation der Tagespresse aufzuklären. Am Samstag hätte ich große Lust gehabt, die am Hochberg laufenden Forstarbeiten fotografisch festzuhalten (Baumstämme mit dem Räumschild vor sich herschieben macht Riesen"kratzer" im sandigen Boden ...), wenn ich dann aber den Downhill/die Anbfahrt am selbigen Hügel sehe, wie da der Weg schon durch die übermässige Nutzung vermaledeit ist, muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob wir nicht gezielt auch daraufhin unter unseresgleichen hinweisen müssen. Andererseits musste ich auch die Erfahrung machen, daß man durch Hinweisen auf offensichtliche Misstände sehr schnell zum "Nestbeschmutzer" abqualifiziert wird, von daher stelle ich mir die Frage, wie kann ich die "Betroffenen" erreichen? Neee, ich will nicht missionieren, eher sensibilisieren ... 


BTW:
Das "Reisigmatten" in Rückegassen zur Verwendung kommt, konnte ich vereinzelt beobachten ... aber eben nur vereinzelt.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Andererseits musste ich auch die Erfahrung machen, daß man durch Hinweisen auf offensichtliche Misstände sehr schnell zum "Nestbeschmutzer" abqualifiziert wird, von daher stelle ich mir die Frage, wie kann ich die "Betroffenen" erreichen? Neee, ich will nicht missionieren, eher sensibilisieren ...



Die Erfahrung musste ich leider nun auch machen (und statt ner offiziellen Stellungnahme zu gehypten Driftbilder seitens der DIMB gabs nur Schelte und ne Trollattacke). Daher habe ich mich entschlossen, nicht mehr viel zu lamentieren, sondern zu handeln (siehe Akr "Wir lieben Pfade").


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Akr "Wir lieben Pfade"


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2012)

*Wiedermal vorweg, das ist jetzt meine private Meinung:*
Der Fred ist aber auch sehr gut um als Bild-Zeitungsausschnitt durch zu gehen, muss ich jetzt mal hier den Hauptakteuren an den Kopf werfen! 
Das mit den "Reisigmatten" sieht man sehr heufig, wenns es davon aber nicht genug im Wald gibt, wird so durchgepflügt. Das die Forresterspuren Errrosionsschäden verursachen wurde hier nicht nachgewiesen! Das habe ich auch ehrlich gesagt hier noch nicht gesehen. Sie sehen schlimm aus, zugegeben, verletzen aber kaum die Waldbodenoberfläche und bieten diese auch der Erosien nicht preis. Und besser hier nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft, statt Holz aus den Tropen! Oder wollt ihr auf Möbel und Papier verzichten?

Und wenn ihr über die Inhalte in solchen Sitzungen schimpft, die sind alle Öffentlich, geht hin und beteiligt euch! Wenn ihr jemanden seht der Spuren hinterlasst, macht ihn freundlich aber bestimmt drauf aufmerksam das sowas nicht gut ist. 

Und nun verschwinde ich wieder aus diesem Fred, ich weiß wieder warum ich den seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gelesen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2012)

Tick, wenn dir das Thema "Die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald" an irgendwas vorbei geht, wundert mich das etwas. Aber egal.
Was du aber klar und deutlich sagen solltest ist, dass du als Vertreter der DIMB deine Aufgabe in der Veranstaltung von Touren siehst und dort "Wirkung" erzielen willst. Die DIMB tut sich mit Aktionen, die *hier *mal Stellung beziehen herzlich schwer. Du kannst noch so oft schreiben "... meine private Meinung", hier im Forum wirst du als Vertreter der DIMB wahrgenommen, ob dir das passt oder nicht. Mit deiner "Flucht" aus dem Thread nachdem du mal kurz die Akteure abgebürstet hast, erreichst du außer dem eigenen Seelenfrieden nichts.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *Wiedermal vorweg, das ist jetzt meine private Meinung:*
> Der Fred ist aber auch sehr gut um als Bild-Zeitungsausschnitt durch zu gehen, muss ich jetzt mal hier den Hauptakteuren an den Kopf werfen!



"Abwertung des Gegners" ist auch ein beliebtes Stilmittel, um selbst als _besser _wahrgenommen zu werden. Bringt uns aber nur dazu, intern in Streit zu geraten. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

Boaaahhh!!! (Sorry, ich kann jetzt nicht anders)
Gerade als DIMB-Mitglied und i.B. als aktivstes Mitglied der DIMB IG sollte der Thread doch interessieren. Klar, vieles wiederholt sich an Meldungen und Parolen hier im Thread. Aber wenn was negatives über die MTB'ler in den Lokal-Medien steht, sollten *wir* was unternehmen.
In den ersten Stammtischen der IG, bei denen ich noch dabei war, konnte ich hierzu keine Aktivitäten erkennen. Der Schwerpunkt lag immer wieder nur auf Touren zwecks Mitgliederwerbung. Ollie/OZM hat hier immer wieder richtig auf die Mobilisierung von "Einsatz- und Aktionskräften" bei Bedarf verwiesen (wir alle kennen genug Bikergruppen, die bei Anlass Gewehr bei Fuß stehen).

Und zu der Aussage bezüglich Harvester verletzen kaum die Bodenoberfläche bzw. tragen kaum zur Erosion bei, kann ich nur hinzufügen, dass ich auf den Einfluss derer auf Erosion ********, wenn aus einem 1m breiten Pfad ne 3m breite Schneise wird, durch die Wind und Wasser richtig schön durchpfeifen können. Ebenso die ganzen "QuerzumHang-Hubbels" sind richtig klasse, verursachen sogut wie keine Umweltschäden und steigern die Atraktivität von Pfaden.....


----------



## Radler-01 (25. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Das "Reisigmatten" in Rückegassen zur Verwendung kommt, konnte ich vereinzelt beobachten ... aber eben nur vereinzelt.


 
das sind die kleinen Gehölze, die beim Reinfahren in den "Erntehang" (nennt man das so?) plattgemacht werden, damit beim Rausfahren Reisigmatten da sind ...

Und vor 3-4 Wochen war ich im Kaltenbrunner Tal ... mit Schneisen im ca. 15 m-Abstand


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe nie gesagt, das mit die Zukunft des Pfälzer Waldes nicht am Herzen liegt, ganz im Gegenteil, aber in diesem Fred kommt dazu reichlich wenig rum. Hauptthema dieses Freds ist "Die bösen Biker die nicht bremsen können" und "Andere machen auch den Wald kaputt"!

Die Forstbehörden passen gut drauf auf keinen großen Schaden anzurichten, denn Sie wollen auch in zig Jahren noch gute Erträge mit dem Wald erwirtschaften. Ich habe hier schon unzählige Stunde der Diskussion mit Forstmitarbeitern verbracht. Mein Onkel selbst ist ja auch Forstökonom. Ich habe aber zu dem Thema gesagt was ich dazu Denke! 

Im Sinne der DIMB bin ich schon auf den PWV und die Forst zugegangen um solche Themen zu erörtern, mithilfe anzubieten... Da bin ich weiterhin dran! Das ist aber ein heikle Angelegenheit die auf Politischem Niveau ausgetragen wird und dementsprechend weile braucht. Da kann man nicht alle paar Wochen was präsentieren oder wild drauf los legen.  
Biketreffs sind für mich keine Sachen wo ich Mitgleider rekrutieren will. Es dürfen ja immer alle mitfahren, egal ob Mitglied oder nicht. Was mir viel wichtiger ist, die Grundregeln der DIMB zu vermitteln, die Trailrules! Die Sache an die sich JEDER Biker halten sollte! 
Aber wenn man die Trailrules wieder irgendwo verteilt heißt es bei vielen auch wieder nur "Die DIMB will Mitglieder werben". 

Auch so eine Sache war das Radiointerview der DIMB auf dem SWR zum Natursportopening. Dort haben wir auch die Massage transportiert.

Wer jetzt mit mir darüber weiter Diskutieren will, sollte mir eine PN schreiben oder noch besser zum nächsten Stammtisch kommen und sich einbringen. Denn wie in jedem Verein gillt auch bei der DIMB das jeder mitarbeiten darf und das auch nur so etwas pasieren kann. Ich darf auch normal arbeiten und die DIMB Arbeit kommt in meiner Freizeit! 

@Optimizer: Wenn du willst, kannst du gerne sofort mit ein Sprecher der DIMB IG-Pfalz werden, ich unterstütze dich auch noch kräften bei deinen Vorhaben! Dann bitte kurz PN und los gehts...


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2012)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Forstbehörden passen gut drauf auf keinen großen Schaden anzurichten, denn Sie wollen auch in zig Jahren noch gute Erträge mit dem Wald erwirtschaften. Ich habe hier schon unzählige Stunde der Diskussion mit Forstmitarbeitern verbracht. Mein Onkel selbst ist ja auch Forstökonom. Ich habe aber zu dem Thema gesagt was ich dazu Denke!



In Ihrem Rahmen passen die Forstbehörden sicher auf, die Kolateralschäden geringst möglich zu halten. Die Erntespuren live wie auch auf Fotos zeigen, das hier eine ganz andere Liga am Werke ist. 
Die Ernter KÖNNEN aufgrund ihrer Masse keine Rücksicht auf Kleintiere und Pflanzen nehmen. Genauso die Zugmaschinen. 
Oft hier im Thread wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen - das ist falsch. Die angeblichen Erosionsschäden durch Bergradreifen sind und werden niemals mit der Wirtschaft mithalten können, egal wie sprunghaft unsere Gemeinde noch wächst incl. der Hinterradbremsfräser. 
Der Wanderer sagt, die MtBer schädigen die Trails/den Wald. Der MtBer sagt, die FWirtschaft schädigt den Wald. Alles Kokolores. Der klassische Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich. 

Hier geht es um die Zukunft des Bikens im Pw:
Ich habe vor kurzem einen Herrn in Maikammer "kennengelernt" , der den Alsterweilerer Trail für Wanderer nach der Unterführung umgelenkt hat. Er teilte mir mit, das er die Konflikte als altes PWV Mitglied zwischen Wanderern ind MtBern unbedingt minimieren will und das dann in Abstimmung mit Forst und PWV so in die Wege geleitet hat. Es hat mich gefreut, das wir (Wanderer versus Biker) im PWV wohl auch eine Lobby haben. Er teilte mir aber leider auch mit, das dies höchtswahrscheinlich nur eineZwischenlösung sei...

Fazit: der PWV besteht nicht nur aus Waldnazis sondern auch aus Leuten, die Lösungen suchen.


Weitermachen.


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...
> Fazit: der PWV besteht nicht nur aus Waldnazis sondern auch aus Leuten, die Lösungen suchen.



Danke!!!


----------



## südpfälzer (26. Juni 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> In Ihrem Rahmen passen die Forstbehörden sicher auf, die Kolateralschäden geringst möglich zu halten. Die Erntespuren live wie auch auf Fotos zeigen, das hier eine ganz andere Liga am Werke ist.
> Die Ernter KÖNNEN aufgrund ihrer Masse keine Rücksicht auf Kleintiere und Pflanzen nehmen. Genauso die Zugmaschinen.
> Oft hier im Thread wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen - das ist falsch. Die angeblichen Erosionsschäden durch Bergradreifen sind und werden niemals mit der Wirtschaft mithalten können, egal wie sprunghaft unsere Gemeinde noch wächst incl. der Hinterradbremsfräser.
> Der Wanderer sagt, die MtBer schädigen die Trails/den Wald. Der MtBer sagt, die FWirtschaft schädigt den Wald. Alles Kokolores. Der klassische Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich.


Wir haben hier im Moment zwei Diskussionen:
Die eine nenn´ ich mal "Biker vs. Harvester". Hier geht´s um den Pfälzerwald im gesamten. Es hat sich in den letzten Jahren die Forstwirtschaft sehr stark industrialisiert. Der ganze Wald ist in eine Art Planquadrate aufgeteilt mit beschilderten Zu- und Abfahrten. Die eigentlichen Baumfällarbeiten laufen hier sehr unauffällig ab, was mich aber immer wieder erschreckt ist der massive Wegebau im Wald, und mein Foto von der Kehre ein paar Posts weiter oben ist nur mein neustes Erlebnis in dieser Richtung. Aber wir müssen mit diesen Dingen leben. Was mich dann aufregt sind angesichts solcher Baumassnahmen Beschuldigungen, Mountainbiker würden den Wald kaputt machen. Das schaffe wir auch in hunderttausend Jahren nicht, egal welche Spuren man durch den Wald zieht.
Und das führt zur zweiten Diskussion: "Biker vs. Wanderer". Dies spielt sich nicht "im Wald" ab, sondern auf einem 60 cm breiten Streifen im Wald. Hier machen sich Spuren bemerkbar und hier formt sich das Bild, das andere von uns bekommen, und hier wird aus einem zerfurchten Pfad oder einer ausgekratzten Kehre hochgerechnet, was Biker alles kaputt machen.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte ebenfalls ein paar Seiten vorher das Thema des Verfalls vieler Pfade (gerade im Bereich der Südwest- und Westpfalz) angesprochen.
Kann mir jemand (am besten per PN) noch Infos zukommen lassen, wer eigentlich für die Wegpflege der PWV- und auch der Naturpark-Markierungen (also die Nummern/Rundwanderwege) zuständig ist bzw. wer es letztendlich ausführt. Ich höre hierzu immer unterschiedliche Aussagen, dass z.B. die Naturpark-Markierungen teils vom PWV, teils von den Gemeinde betreut werden, wobei gerade Aufräumarbeiten nach z.B. Stürmen an den Forst beauftragt werden.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. Juni 2012)

Regionale Rundwanderwege (häufig mit Nummern bezeichnet) und sogenannte "Themenwege" (Mandelpfad, Märchenweg, ...) liegen in der Regel in der Hoheit der Kommunen, die mit diesen Wegen ein besonderes Alleinstellungsmerkmal erreichen möchten. So entsteht demnächst bei Dörrenbach ein "Dornröschen-Pfad", da die Rose wohl auch als Symbol Bedeutung für den Ort hat.

Übergeordnete Wanderwege sind häufig die Hauptwanderwege des PWV. Kennzeichnung durch die uns bekannten Symbole (Gelbes Kreuz, Roter Balken, Grüner Punkt, ...). Diese Wege obliegen der Auszeichnungszuständigkeit des PWV. Der PWV beklagt das Markierungswirrwarr durch die steigende Zahl an regionalen Ausschilderungen (siehe erster Absatz) und wenn dann noch Markierungen wie MTB-Park dazu kommen, bricht für den gemeinen Waldbesucher das völlige Chaos aus.

Einzelne Wegeführungen werden auch an andere Auftragnehmer (Weinstraßenwanderweg) vergeben. Nach Forstarbeiten - der Forst führt solche Arbeiten nicht selbst aus, sondern beauftragt Lohnunternehmen - werden dann im günstigen Fall Benachrichtungen an die betroffenen Markierungswarte (PWV) oder Kommunen gegeben, dass der Abschnitt neu zu markieren ist.


----------



## lomo (26. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... bricht für den gemeinen Waldbesucher das völlige Chaos aus....



Meint der PWV, zumindest der Hauptverband. Dies ist m.M.n. nur eine Argumentationshilfe, damit der PWV wieder die Markierungshoheit erlangen kann.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Regionale Rundwanderwege (häufig mit Nummern bezeichnet) und sogenannte "Themenwege" (Mandelpfad, Märchenweg, ...) liegen in der Regel in der Hoheit der Kommunen, die mit diesen Wegen ein besonderes Alleinstellungsmerkmal erreichen möchten. So entsteht demnächst bei Dörrenbach ein "Dornröschen-Pfad", da die Rose wohl auch als Symbol Bedeutung für den Ort hat.
> 
> Übergeordnete Wanderwege sind häufig die Hauptwanderwege des PWV. Kennzeichnung durch die uns bekannten Symbole (Gelbes Kreuz, Roter Balken, Grüner Punkt, ...). Diese Wege obliegen der Auszeichnungszuständigkeit des PWV. Der PWV beklagt das Markierungswirrwarr durch die steigende Zahl an regionalen Ausschilderungen (siehe erster Absatz) und wenn dann noch Markierungen wie MTB-Park dazu kommen, bricht für den gemeinen Waldbesucher das völlige Chaos aus.
> 
> Einzelne Wegeführungen werden auch an andere Auftragnehmer (Weinstraßenwanderweg) vergeben. Nach Forstarbeiten - der Forst führt solche Arbeiten nicht selbst aus, sondern beauftragt Lohnunternehmen - werden dann im günstigen Fall Benachrichtungen an die betroffenen Markierungswarte (PWV) oder Kommunen gegeben, dass der Abschnitt neu zu markieren ist.




Danke für die Ausführung. Deckt sich mit den vielen Antworten, die ich schonmal per PN bekommen habe.... Danke vielmals!
Allerdings merke ich da regional viele Unterschiede. Beispiel PWV OG Pirmasens Starkenbrunnen: "kümmert" sich um die Abschnitte der PWV-Hauptwanderwege (Balken, Kreuze, Dreiecke) sowie zwei Rundwanderwege (Nummer 9 und 10) im Einzugsgebiet. Das "Kümmern" beinhaltet allerdings nur die "Markierungspflege" und kleinere "Wegpflege". Bei größeren Sachen geht dies an der Forst bzw. wie erwähnt an Subunternehmer. Auffällig: Sind die größeren Sachen auf Pfade oder weit von aktuellen Schlaggebieten entfernt, passiert teilweise monatelang (ich hab da ein Beispiel, wo es sich um mittlerweile 2 Jahre handelt) garnichts. Man bemerke, dass es bei den größeren Sachen zumeist mit zwei Mann, Fichtenmoped und ein-zwei Stunden Arbeitseinsatz getan wäre.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - wer mir noch weitere Infos zukommenlassen, möge dies bitte per PN oder in der Akr machen, so daß dieser Fred nicht weiter mit schon tausendmal gesagten Dingen gefüttert wird....


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Meint der PWV, zumindest der Hauptverband. Dies ist m.M.n. nur eine Argumentationshilfe, damit der PWV wieder die Markierungshoheit erlangen kann.



ACK. Die Alternative für die Zukunft könnte so aussehen:
http://www.wegeverwaltung.de/


----------



## lomo (26. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Die Alternative für die Zukunft könnte so aussehen:
> http://www.wegeverwaltung.de/



Interessanter Link.
Muss ich heute abend mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (26. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Interessanter Link.
> Muss ich heute abend mal genauer anschauen.



Ist ein sehr interessantes Programm für eine dezentrale Wegenetzverwaltung. Wie jede dezentrale Datenbank verursacht sie aber auch ein enormes Maß an Aufwand, Kommunikation und Koordination, sowie absolut disziplinierte Datenpflege und umfassende Systemkenntnisse. Der PWV hat meines Wissens nach kein Interesse diese Software im PW zu nutzen. Ist bei der derzeitigen Struktur wohl auch kaum zu leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Juni 2012)

Ist auch die Frage, ob sich die Mitglieder auch mit der "modernen Technik" auseinander setzen wollen oder können ... ohne jetzt irgend einem nahe treten zu wollen.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (26. Juni 2012)

Ja ist absolut richtig und nachvollziehbar. Aber würde sich die Geschäftsstelle stärker Professionalisieren, wäre das auch machbar. Das wäre auch mal ein klares  Zeichen von: "WIR SIND DABEI!" statt nur hin und wieder medial  anzuprangern. Aber wie auch immer: gemeinhin ist festzustellen, dass die  Akzeptanz zwischen MTBlern, Wanderern, Institutionen und Funktionären  nach und nach wächst. Umso wichtiger ist es für alle MTBler den  konstruktiven Diskurs in den entsprechenden Institutionen und Gremien zu  suchen.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...... und wenn dann noch Markierungen wie MTB-Park dazu kommen, bricht für den gemeinen Waldbesucher das völlige Chaos aus.


 
Heißt das Alkoholverbot auf den Hütten und im Wald
Wenn das die Zukunft ist


----------



## südpfälzer (26. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ACK. Die Alternative für die Zukunft könnte so aussehen:
> http://www.wegeverwaltung.de/


 Zitat aus der Beschreibung: "Das heißt, jede Nutzergruppe kann an ihrem eigenen Datenbestand arbeiten, auf den andere Nutzergruppen nicht zugreifen dürfen".
Das führt doch wieder zu Kleinstaterei, da führen womöglich verschiedene Organisationen ihre Markierungen über die gleichen Wege, und der andere bekommt es nicht mit.
Wenn ich dann noch die Kosten für Schulungen und Lizenz sehe und dass Fördergelder dafür ausgegeben werden, bekomme ich ein ganz merkwürdiges Gefühl.
Eine einfachere und effektivere Verwaltung der Wege wäre über OpenStreetMap, aber das gibt es ja schon und kostet nichts, da kann man nichts verdienen.


----------



## lomo (26. Juni 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ... Eine einfachere und effektivere Verwaltung der Wege wäre über OpenStreetMap, aber das gibt es ja schon und kostet nichts, da kann man nichts verdienen.



Könnte man auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## südpfälzer (26. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zum deutschen Wiki-Eintrag zum Thema Wanderwege in OSM:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Wanderwege_im_Pfälzerwald
Da in OSM auch der Betreiber getagt wird, sind die Wege alle zuordenbar.


----------



## Athabaske (27. Juni 2012)

...wenn die Attribute ordentlich gesetzt werden und bei Änderungen diese nicht zerschossen werden...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Kama59971 schrieb:


> Die Zertifizierung nach FSC-Richtlinien (Forest Stewardship Council) als nachhaltig bewirtschafteter Wald lasse den Maschineneinsatz zu. (boe)


Da fängt der Schwachsinn schon an. Unten an der Kaltenbrunner Hütte steht auch so ein dekoratives FSC-Schild, wie übel die Ernteschneisen ein Stück weiter ins Tal rein aussehen, hatte ich letztens gepostet... 




südpfälzer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem mit den Forstarbeiten.
> [...]
> Was mich stört ist, dass hier tausende Kubikmeter Erde bewegt werden, ohne dass sich jemand aufregt, aber eine Fahrradspur bedeutet das Ende des Pfälzerwaldes.


Meine Rede. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was zwischen Totenkopf und Elmsteiner Tal für ein massiver Aufwand betrieben wurde... Demontage der Leitplanken, Aufschütten und Verfestigen von Plateaus mit antransportierter Erde am Rand der Straße (zum Abstützen der Harvester??), das alles unter Einsatz von schwerstem Gerät, der eine Bagger war so breit wie die ganze Straße. Auch die zig Kubikmeter grober Schotter, die auf der (natürlich großzügig breit geschobenen) Forstautobahn zwischen Nello Hütte und Kohlpatz verteilt wurden, das waren einige LKW-Ladungen. Ich sehe da absolut keine Verhältnismäßigkeit mehr.




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär es wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn wir hier mal ne Weile Bildmaterial sammeln würden. Dann könnte sich evtl. mal ein Journalist (einer, der diesen "Titel" verdient, muss ja nicht die Bildpfalz sein) mit näher befassen.


Ich korrigiere: so etwas KANN nicht die Bildpfalz sein 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit dem Eierfon ein Bild mache und hier einstelle, sind die GPS-Daten hinterlegt.


Nicht wenn man die Ortungsdienste für die Kamera-App deaktiviert hat...!




lomo schrieb:


> wenn ich dann aber den Downhill/die Anbfahrt am selbigen Hügel sehe, wie da der Weg schon durch die übermässige Nutzung vermaledeit ist, muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob wir nicht gezielt auch daraufhin unter unseresgleichen hinweisen müssen. Andererseits musste ich auch die Erfahrung machen, daß man durch Hinweisen auf offensichtliche Misstände sehr schnell zum "Nestbeschmutzer" abqualifiziert wird, von daher stelle ich mir die Frage, wie kann ich die "Betroffenen" erreichen? Neee, ich will nicht missionieren, eher sensibilisieren ...


Ich will ja nicht schwarzmalen, aber da stehst du auf ziemlich verlorenem Posten... den Unterschied zwischen sensibilisieren und missionieren verstehen die meisten "Betroffenen" (ich würde sie ja "Opfer" nennen) nicht und fangen direkt an auf irgendwelche Nutzergruppen-Clichees einzudreschen, besserzuwissen, sich lustig zu machen (obwohl sie eigentlich die Lächerlichen sind) oder einfach direkt zu beleidigen. Habe ich leider alles schon erleben dürfen, sowohl live als auch hier im Forum.




Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung musste ich leider nun auch machen (und statt ner offiziellen Stellungnahme zu gehypten Driftbilder seitens der DIMB gabs nur Schelte und ne Trollattacke). Daher habe ich mich entschlossen, nicht mehr viel zu lamentieren, sondern zu handeln (siehe Akr "Wir lieben Pfade").


Gute Konsequenz! Wenn man den schwarzen Schafen schon nicht bei kommt (ich hatte eh wenig Hoffnung), kann man sich wenigstens auf positives Wirken konzentrieren  Mir fangen langsam auch an, einige Sachen gehörig am Ar.....m vorbei zu gehen und ich bin es leid, das "spaßbremsende Ar$chloch mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger" zu spielen.




radler-01 schrieb:


> das sind die kleinen Gehölze, die beim Reinfahren in den "Erntehang" (nennt man das so?) plattgemacht werden, damit beim Rausfahren Reisigmatten da sind ...


Genau das habe ich mir an vielen Stellen auch schon gedacht. Würde das Kleingehölz so genutzt werden, wie es behauptet wird (ja ich sage klipp und klar, das ist eine hanebüchene Lüge!) wären die Spuren nicht so verherend und das Zeug würde es platt auf dem Untergrund liegen und nicht aussehen wie nach dem Durchpflügen draufgeschmissen und liegen gelassen. So kann man es auch schön reden, dass man den "Abfall", den man nicht kommerziell verwerten kann/will einfach liegen lässt.




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch so eine Sache war das Radiointerview der DIMB auf dem SWR zum Natursportopening. Dort haben wir auch die *Massage transportiert*.


Mobile Massage, cool!  (danke für diesen herzhaften Lacher!)




Flugrost schrieb:


> Fazit: der PWV besteht nicht nur aus Waldnazis sondern auch aus Leuten, die Lösungen suchen.


Ich sage es ja schon lange, der PWV ist im Prinzip unser größter Freund/kleinster Feind im PW - verglichen zu den anderen Gruppen, wo es deutlich mehr Waldnazis oder schlicht Kapitalistenschweine gibt.




südpfälzer schrieb:


> Eine einfachere und effektivere Verwaltung der Wege wäre über OpenStreetMap, aber das gibt es ja schon und kostet nichts, *da kann man nichts verdienen*.


Tja, genau das ist ja das Problem daran


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... ich bin es leid, das "spaßbremsende Ar$chloch mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger" zu spielen.
> ...



Versteh' ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Ist halt einfach furchtbar ermüdend, wenn man gegen Wände predigt. In der Schule hat man im Notfall wenigstens noch den "pädagogischen Hebel" als Ass im Ärmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -BenZi- (1. Juli 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile etwas neues? Bin fast ausschließlich im PW unterwegs und mir liegt das sehr am Herzen  Wie sieht die Gesetzgebung den derzeit eigentlich genau aus?

Habe eben den Artikel des DIMB gelesen und bin somit nochmal auf das Thema gekommen.
Frechheit eigentlich, sehe darin ein Freiheitsberaubung!

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/dimb_hefog_fly_2.aufl.pdf

EDIT: Mal was anderes, der PWV pflegt ja die Wanderwege im PW, gab oder gibt es Ansätze, dass evtl. auch organisierte MTB´ler sowas in der Richtung machen? 


Grüße Sebastian


----------



## lomo (1. Juli 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...
> Die Ernter KÖNNEN aufgrund ihrer Masse keine Rücksicht auf Kleintiere und Pflanzen nehmen. Genauso die Zugmaschinen.
> ...






Harvester vs. Fat Albert von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## goflo (1. Juli 2012)

lomo, DAS Bild ist einfach genial 
Dass du das nicht siehst, wie schonend diese Landschaftspflegeketten zusammen mit dem Leichtbau-Ernter mit unserem wertvollen Waldboden umgehen. Und daneben deine erosionsfördernde, bodenschädigende Waldfräse....pffff


----------



## südpfälzer (2. Juli 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> lomo, DAS Bild ist einfach genial
> Dass du das nicht siehst, wie schonend diese Landschaftspflegeketten zusammen mit dem Leichtbau-Ernter mit unserem wertvollen Waldboden umgehen. Und daneben deine erosionsfördernde, bodenschädigende Waldfräse....pffff


 Klar, vergleiche doch nur mal die Anzahl der Stollen - der Fat Albert macht viel mehr Löcher.


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2012)

Heute mal ein längerer Leserbrief in der Bildpfalz zur Holzernte. Der Verfasser spricht von Verwüstungen, wahnwitzigen Wegebaumaßnahmen und "Fachleuten, die wahrscheinlich noch unseren eigenen Untergang zertifizieren würden".

Schlusssatz: "Ich fahre kein Mountain-Bike."

Habe gerade keinen Scanner oder so zu Hand. Vielleicht kann das jemand erledigen.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (2. Juli 2012)

Erledigt

Aber nur als angehängte Datei weil ich das irgendwie nicht anderst hinbekommen 


Gruß Bonsaibiker


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2012)

Wo kann man Lothar "liken"?


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juli 2012)

Moin in die Palz!

Wäre schön, wenn ihr uns möglichst zahlreich unterstützen könntet!

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -BenZi- (2. Juli 2012)

schon erledigt


----------



## scotty23 (2. Juli 2012)

fertig!


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2012)

dito


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2012)

Hm, die Hessen ... dabei wissen se doch, wie es eigentlich geht:


----------



## coffer (3. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo kann man Lothar "liken"?


----------



## goflo (3. Juli 2012)

Die ersten 13k Unterzeichner knacken wir bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. August 2012)

"ros" - Rolf Schlicher - gibt heute iun der BILDPFALZ mal wieder Gas und meint mit dem Thema "Konflikte Wanderer - Mountainbiker" im Windschatten des diskutierten hessischen Waldgesetzes sein eigenes - oder das der BILDPFALZ - Sommerloch zu füllen. Fast komplette Rückseite des Hauptteils. Schlimm. Ganz schlimm.


----------



## tomberti (3. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "ros" - Rolf Schlicher - gibt heute iun der BILDPFALZ mal wieder Gas und meint mit dem Thema "Konflikte Wanderer - Mountainbiker" im Windschatten des diskutierten hessischen Waldgesetzes sein eigenes - oder das der BILDPFALZ - Sommerloch zu füllen. Fast komplette Rückseite des Hauptteils. Schlimm. Ganz schlimm.


 
Der Bericht in der Rheinpfalz ist total peinlich. Da hätten sie besser ne Werbeanzeige vom Mediamarkt gedruckt!


----------



## goflo (3. August 2012)

War das dieser lächerliche Part von wegen "zerstörte Treppengeländer und Treppenstufen durch Downhillfahrer"?
Ich hätte fast mein Frühstück auf dem Tisch verteilt vor Lachen.
Wenn ich beim fahren ein Treppengeländer/Sandsteinstufen zerstöre, dann fahre ich erstmal für lange Zeit nimmer.....weil ich mir bei der Aktion wahrscheinlich sämtliche Knochen brechen würde, wenn ich an die alten Stahlgeländer denke.
Aber das ist er eben...der typische MTBler....Erosionsfördernd....Treppenmordend....Geländerzerstörend.
Sozusagen ein Conan on Steroids mit schlechter Laune.


----------



## Athabaske (3. August 2012)

Du solltest mal über Deine Protektoren nachdenken, dann klappt es auch mit Geländern und Mäuerchen...


----------



## tommybgoode (3. August 2012)

Wo hast Du was von Treppenstufen gelesen? Auf der Seite mit "Voll in Fahrt" habe ich das nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten finde ich es doch beruhigend, dass Herr Schlicher von offizieller Seite eher eine Abfuhr erfÃ¤hrt. (âWir freuen uns aber immer Ã¼ber Besucher aus
Hessen â ob mit Rad oder ohne.â An eine VerschÃ¤rfung des rheinlandpfÃ¤lzischen
Waldgesetzes ist nicht gedacht. Die Regelungen hinsichtlich des Radfahrens im Wald hÃ¤tten sich aus Sicht von Landesforsten âbewÃ¤hrtâ, sagt die Ministeriumssprecherin.)

Und dass der zitierte tragische Unfall auf einem breiten Weg passiert ist, unterstÃ¼tzt ihn in seiner Kernaussage (Biker auf breite Wege) auch nicht gerade.

Andererseits macht einem das mal wieder klar wie leicht doch etwas passieren kann. Und wie wichtig es ist RÃ¼cksicht auf die Wanderer zu nehmen.

Die Rheinpfalz als Zeitung bekleckert sich hier allerdings nicht mit Ruhm finde ich. Dass ein einzelner Mann fÃ¼r seine persÃ¶nliche Meinung - denn sachliche Fakten fÃ¼r die ZerstÃ¶rung durch Biker liefert er nicht - fast eine komplette Seite mit drei Artikeln bekommt, ist mehr als fragwÃ¼rdig. Achtet man nicht auf das KÃ¼rzel, macht das den Eindruck als ob hier mehrere unabhÃ¤ngige Berichte wÃ¤ren.


----------



## goflo (3. August 2012)

@tommy
Ne, das was ich meine ist schon ein paar Tage her und war so ein schmaler Artikel am Rand. Mal sehen, ob ichs noch finde.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2012)

Hi Leute! 

In Annweiler soll der Dirtpark geschlossen werden, weil er nicht nach dem 2009 gemachten Konzept gebaut wurde, sondern nach einem neuen, besseren Konzept.Dieses Thema werde ich am Mittwoch den 08.08.2012 in einer öffentlichen Stadtratssitzung ansprechen. Die Sitzung beginnt um 18 Uhr. Es wäre super wennso viele Mountainbiker wie möglich kommen, um hier Präsenz zu zeigen und klarzu machen das wir den Dirtpark unterstützen. Hier geht es nicht nur um den Dirtpark! Wir planen derzeit an einem Flowtrail, dieser wird wahrscheinlichdann auch durch den Stadtrat Annweiler gehen müssen und dafür wäre das auch einsuper Zeichen wenn wir hier Präsenz zeigen! 

Treffen wäre spätestens um 17:45 Uhr vor Barbarossa Bikes (Gerbergasse 25). 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn viele kommen!

Liebe Grüße
Claus


----------



## el Zimbo (7. August 2012)

Ein Flowtrail mitten durch den Stadtrat?  

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Kelme (7. August 2012)

Bei einer öffentlichen Stadtratsitzung müsst ihr das machen wie die Feuerwehr. Wenn da beschlossen werden soll, dass Feuerwehr A mit Feuerwehr B fusionieren soll, sitzen beide Wehren in Ausgehuniform bei den Zuschauern. So viel geballte Macht und zack wird im Sinne der Feuerwehr (Bloß keine Fusion) entschieden. Ob Fullface jetzt so schlau ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## RealTobiTobsen (8. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "ros" - Rolf Schlicher - gibt heute iun der BILDPFALZ mal wieder Gas und meint mit dem Thema "Konflikte Wanderer - Mountainbiker" im Windschatten des diskutierten hessischen Waldgesetzes sein eigenes - oder das der BILDPFALZ - Sommerloch zu füllen. Fast komplette Rückseite des Hauptteils. Schlimm. Ganz schlimm.




Hast Du mal n link zu dem Bericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2012)

Tick: vielleicht hilft dir das Projekt der Freerider in HD als Beispiel:
http://www.rnz.de//SliderAufmacher_...331_Rasend_schnell_ueber_Stock_und_Stein_.php


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für das Zahlreiche erscheinen. Es war ein wichtiger Schritt hier solche Präsenz zu zeigen auf der Stadtratssitzung! Das erste Ergebnis ist auch schon da, Der RSV Quaichhambach, die DIMB und ein Vertreter des Stadtrates Treffen sich am 16.08. für weitere Gespräche. Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden! (Dann wieder im DIMB Fred)

Viele Grüße
Claus Rothe im Namen der DIMB IG Pfalz 

PS: @dddakk - In diesem Fall ist das Beispiel Trippstadt um einiges besser. Wir wollen den Dirtpark öffentlich zugänglich lassen und nicht wie Freeride HD eine eigene Strecke haben, auf der kein anderer fahren darf.
@Kelme: Ein Plakat "Ja zum Dirtspot Annweiler" hatte auch seine Aussagekraft!


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

RealTobiTobsen schrieb:


> Hast Du mal n link zu dem Bericht?


Sorry, habe ich nicht. Die Reaktion der Leserbriefe eine Woche später war klasse. Es scheint zu funktionieren, dass die MTB'ler sofort volle Breitseite abgeben und in die Richtung Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme argumentieren. Verknüpft mit der Erkenntnis, dass es die beschworene Konflikthäufigkeit gar nicht gibt. Andere Leserbriefe? Keine.


----------



## lomo (12. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ... Verknüpft mit der Erkenntnis, dass es die beschworene Konflikthäufigkeit gar nicht gibt. ...



Gerade heute wieder praktiziert.
Und die Reaktionen waren IMMER durchweg POSITIV.


----------



## südpfälzer (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen habe ich gehört, dass
 1. viele Wanderwege im Pfälzerwald als Premiumwanderwege ausgebaut werden sollen
 2. dafür die Anzahl der Wege halbiert werden soll.

Da durch "Premium" ja mehr Leute in den Wald gelockt sollen, diese dann auf weniger Wegen "zusammengepfercht" werden, macht mich solches nervös. 
Weis jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2012)

Warum macht Dich das nervös?

Wenn die Wanderer auf wenigen Wegen massiert auftreten, meidet man die Premiumwege zu Stoßzeiten und hat im restlichen Wald seine Ruhe...


----------



## lomo (10. September 2012)

WER behauptet das?
Vielleicht kann der Pfälzerwaldmeister was dazu beitragen, der ansonsten immer gut informiert ist ...


----------



## südpfälzer (10. September 2012)

Nicht die Hälfte der Wege soll als Premiumwege ausgebaut wrden, sondern das Wegenetz insgesamt soll halbiert werden. Wenn jetzt wegen "Premium" 30% [Phantasiezahl] mehr Besucher kommen auf 50% der Wege, macht dies eine höhere Wandererdichte von 2,6  -  das macht mich nervös.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. September 2012)

Dieses ominöse "Wegereduzieren" taucht ja andauernd auf... dem PWV schmeckt es ja generell nicht, wenn Gemeinden oder andere Tourismusverbände ihre eigenen Pfade und Rundkurse markieren; also bezeichnet man alles, was nicht dem PWV angehört als "Chaosverursachend". Und infolge dessen müsse man ausmisten, weil der arme dumme Wanderer ja den Überblick verliert, wenn neben drei PWV-Symbolen noch andere an den Baum gepinselt werden...

Jedenfalls: Wenn ich mir aber grade hier in der unmittelbaren Umgebung die hohe Zahl vieler verfallener, wegen Forstarbeiten "verschütteter" und nicht mehr gepflegter/unterhaltener Pfade (hpts. die "Gestrichelten" in den Karten; grade auch ehemalige Rundwanderwege - und eben nicht die Fernwanderstrecken des PWV) so ansehe, weiß ich nicht, was man da noch zusätzlich reduzieren will bzw. wo das aufhören soll...?! Im Gegenteil, es sollten einige reaktiviert oder auch mal Neue angelegt werden.

"Premium-Weg" ist doch eh so ein gutes Beispiel für den albernen Zertifizierungswahn, der sich überall breit macht. Häng ein vermeintlich objektives Label dran - und die Leute kaufen es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (10. September 2012)

Es war die Intention meines Posts, vom


lomo schrieb:


> Pfälzerwaldmeister


evtl. etwas zu erfahren.


----------



## lomo (10. September 2012)

Mit dem Zertifizierungswahn gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Dient nur der "wunderbaren Geldvermehrung", so ne Zertifizierung will ja auch bezahlt werden ...

Das andere "Übel" mit dem "Markierungschaos" ist ein Konstrukt des PWV, da er gewissermassen beleidigt ist, seitdem er die Markierungshoheit verloren hat.
Aber, gerade am Samstag erlebt, dass sich Leute "beschwert" haben, sie wären gewissermassen im Kreis gelaufen .. keine Wunder, sind ja auch einer Rundwanderwegmarkierung gefolgt! 
Fazit: Es gibt Leute, die schon ohne "Markierungschaos" sich nicht zurecht finden


----------



## Optimizer (11. September 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor ein paar Tagen habe ich gehört, dass
> 1. viele Wanderwege im Pfälzerwald als Premiumwanderwege ausgebaut werden sollen
> ...



Zu 2.) der Trägerverein der ganzen Rundwanderwege, der Naturpark Pfälzerwald e.V. hat irgendwann beschlossen, ein Verkehrslenkungskonzept zu entwickeln. Ein Ergebnis davon ist, fast die Hälfte dieser Rundwanderwege (das sind die mit den Nummern) nicht mehr weiter zu pflegen. Ich denke, dass das Verkehrslenkungskonzept nicht der alleinige Hintergrund für das Wegfallen dieser Wege ist, sondern schlichtweg, dass niemand mehr da ist (bzw. es kostenintensiv ist) der diese Wege pflegt. In einigen Gemeinden kümmert sich weiterhin z.B. die jeweilige Ortsgruppe des PWV's oder ältere rüstige Gemeindemitglieder. Wobei diese meistens nur die Markierung pflegen und Totholz an den Forst melden, der sich meistens Zeit lässt, weil das Entfernen des Totholzes i.d.R. nicht gewinnbringend ist.
Das hier übrigens einige Ortsgruppen die Rundwanderwege weiterpflegen, scheint beim Hauptverein nicht so gern gesehen zu sein (siehe Thematik Markierungswirrwarr bzw. Beleidigt wegen Abgabe der alleinigen Markierungshochheit).

zu 1.) In den Gemeinden, in welchen die alten Wege nicht mehr von "irgendeiner Institution" gepflegt werden bzw. nicht mehr attraktiv sind, tauchen plötzlich die vielen Premiumwanderwege auf. Was mir an der Sache gefällt: Oft finden sich die Trailhighlights gebündelt in den Premiumwegen! Das die Premiumwege jetzt gerammelt voll von Wanderern sind, kann ich im Allgemeinen nicht so bestätigen. Wer z.B. schonmal auf dem Sagenweg unterwegs war, kann dies bestätigen. Eine Ausnahme ist hier vielleicht der Dahner Felsenpfad, den man in direkter Nähe der PWV-Hütte im Schneiderfeld meiden sollte (außerdem ist der Pfad dort eh uninteressant und m.E. unsinnig bzw. nur trialmäßig befahrbar). Da dort eh alles mit Saarlännern voll ist, meide ich den Weg erstrecht!

Um euch mal auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, was alles an neuen Premiumwanderwegen kommen soll, hier mal ein Übersicht:
- "Pirmasenser Felsenwald"
- "Spirkelbacher Höllenbergtour"
- "Hinterweidenthaler Teufelstischtour"
- "Luger Geiersteine Tour"
- "Dimbacher Buntsandsteinweg-Höhenweg"
- "Pfälzer Rimbach-Steig"
- "Wilgartswieser Biosphären-Pfad"



lomo schrieb:


> WER behauptet das?
> Vielleicht kann der Pfälzerwaldmeister was dazu beitragen, der ansonsten immer gut informiert ist ...



Wer issen jetzt dieser Pfälzerwaldmeister...?


----------



## lomo (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Da dort eh alles mit Saarlännern voll ist, meide ich den Weg erstrecht!
> ...







Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Wer issen jetzt dieser Pfälzerwaldmeister...?



Du hast PN


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> - "Pfälzer Rimbach-Steig"



Den bin ich letztens ein Stück gefahren, sehr fein


----------



## südpfälzer (11. September 2012)

@ Optimizer: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Bei den neuen Wegen sind ja einige Zungenbrecher dabei.

Gehört hatte ich von der Geschichte übrigens letzte Woche Montag in den SWR1-Nachrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. September 2012)

Na, dann war das bestimmt ein Sommerlochreport.....

Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald


----------



## Sarrois (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> .......blablablabla...E. unsinnig bzw. nur trialmäßig befahrbar). Da dort eh alles mit Saarlännern voll ist, meide ich den Weg erstrecht!
> ...?



Artet das hier schon wedda aus


----------



## Optimizer (11. September 2012)

Sorry, aber es ist leider so... 90% der Karren, die da 5m vor der PWV-Hütte parken, haben HOM, NK oder SLS auf dem Nummernschild...
Mir ist es dann auch immer peinlich, wenn ich am Essen in der Schlange stehen und Gespräche wie "Was? Die henn kä Wiener Schnitzel do? Wenigschdens ä Fitness-Salaad?" mitbekommen muss...

Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald


----------



## Flugrost (11. September 2012)

Ich dachte immer, die wollen Maggi mit Beilage, öhem.


----------



## Sarrois (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es ist leider so... 90% der Karren, die da 5m vor der PWV-Hütte parken, haben HOM, NK oder SLS auf dem Nummernschild...
> Mir ist es dann auch immer peinlich, wenn ich am Essen in der Schlange stehen und Gespräche wie "Was? Die henn kä Wiener Schnitzel do? Wenigschdens ä Fitness-Salaad?" mitbekommen muss...
> 
> Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald



Hmmmm, da muss ich Dir aber recht geben, die sind aber wenigstens komplett zu faul zum Laufen und stehen nedd aufm Trail rum

Geschiggt fom Schäähslong koaz voam ausraschde


----------



## lomo (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es ist leider so... 90% der Karren, die da 5m vor der PWV-Hütte parken, haben HOM, NK oder SLS auf dem Nummernschild...
> Mir ist es dann auch immer peinlich, wenn ich am Essen in der Schlange stehen und Gespräche wie "Was? Die henn kä Wiener Schnitzel do? Wenigschdens ä Fitness-Salaad?" mitbekommen muss...
> 
> Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald



 Hahaha

Bei uns vorne sind es halt die KALUMAs ... ups, streiche LU, setze HD!
Aber da hört man dann meistens auch gepflegtes hochdeutsch, wie "Schatz, schau mal, die haben sogar Schoooorle. Ui, ein ganzer halber Liter? Wer soll das alles trinken?"
Aber das sich dann schon ganz Aussergewärtige


----------



## lomo (23. September 2012)

Es geht doch!




So gehört das von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2012)

Woissendes?


----------



## lomo (25. September 2012)

Naturfreundehaus Finsterbrunnertal


----------



## Sarrois (25. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Es geht doch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du Dir ein Focos gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. September 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir ein Focos gegönnt



Nachdem die Endorfin-HP nicht mehr aktualisert wird, hab' ich mir so gedacht ... 

Hm, die Homepage der Inselaffen is aber aktueller ... da gibt's nen Singlespeeder SL


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. Oktober 2012)

Grade etwas Werbung für das MTB-Revier Pfälzerwald in der SZ entdeckt.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Oktober 2012)

ð


----------



## flametop (8. Oktober 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Grade etwas Werbung für das MTB-Revier Pfälzerwald in der SZ entdeckt.



sehr schön!


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Oktober 2012)

In Sachen Windkraftanlagen im Pfälzerwald hat ein PZ-Artikel heute meinen Vermutungen bezüglich im Umfeld des Luitpoldturms (Holländer Klotz Richtung Hortenkopf/Hofstätten, sieht man auch gut vom Turm aus) in letzter Zeit beobachteter neu geschobener breiter, autobahnartig geschotterter Trassen neue Nahrung geliefert, wonach da entgegen jeglicher Vereinbarungen und gesetzlicher Bestimmungen wohl in absehbarer Zeit auf Drängen der Stadt Annweiler mehrere Windkraftanlagen aufgestellt werden sollen... man versucht also wohl wie üblich, Fakten zu schaffen! 

Die Polemik, die Stadt Annweiler möge wenn überhaupt, dann erst mal den Ebers-, Adel-, Sonnen- und Hohenberg mit den Dingern verschandeln, sei mir an der Stelle einfach mal erlaubt...


----------



## Kelme (27. Oktober 2012)

Oft geübte und miserable Praxis: Baue die Dinger in eine Ecke deines Besitzes, wo du sie selbst bloß nicht sehen musst. 6 km "Schamdistanz" vom Haardtrand und Deidesheim hat die Chance solche Windräder in der Verlängerung der Linie Luhrbach (Weg der plötzlichen Starkregenfälle) - Hinterer Stopelkopf aufzustellen. Die Bevölkerung "im Tal" kommt sich da schon wie "zweite Klasse" vor. 


Kelme - abgelehnt!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. November 2012)

Gestern abend hat mir ein Vögelein gezwitschert, dass meine geliebte Heimatgemeinde vorhat ein paar Windräder auf dem Almersberg zu platzieren. Mal sehen was daraus wird. Ich ahne aber nichts positives


----------



## Quente (13. November 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Gestern abend hat mir ein Vögelein gezwitschert, dass meine geliebte Heimatgemeinde vorhat ein paar Windräder auf dem Almersberg zu platzieren. Mal sehen was daraus wird. Ich ahne aber nichts positives


 

donn werd ich terrorischd...oder schotte don quischotte


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. November 2012)

Ich mach mit, Quente...  Alles Taktik; bis der Widerstand irgendwann gebrochen ist. Wenn das erste steht war es dass, dann sieht es im Pfälzerwald bald schlimmer aus als auf der Sickingerhöhe...! 

http://www.luitpoldturm.de/Presse/201211-November.html

Das Fundstück gestern passt vielleicht ein wenig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2012)

Das Fundstück gestern passt vielleicht ein wenig! 



[/quote]

Manmanman,
ist schon schlimm genug, daß die E-Bikefahrer so fußkrank sind, aber das die auch so senil sind, vorm Losfahren den Stecker zu ziehen, ist der Gibbel


----------



## Athabaske (14. November 2012)

ja Leute, geht es hier gar nicht mehr um die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald...

...wie wäre es um einen eigenständigen Faden, Die Energiewende weg oder zurück vom Atomzeitalter in der Nahbetrachtung der Pfälzer Landschaft?


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. November 2012)

Naja, vielleicht nicht unmittelbar... Aber wirklich nur auf den ersten Blick; Zusammenhänge existieren da schon eine Menge...! Insbesondere kann man hinsichtlich des Vorwurfs der den Wald zerstörenden MTB'er mal fragen, ob so Sachen nicht wesentlich schädlicher sind... Und ob das Biken (siehe den von mir verlinkten SZ-Bericht z. B.) hier auch in touristischer Hinsicht dann noch ne große Zukunft haben wird...?!

Mir geht es ja auch ausdrücklich nicht um die Energiefrage. Die ist ja nur der Vorwand; das Mittel zum Zweck... Propaganda.


----------



## dietrichw (15. November 2012)

Ich denke auch, es geht *absolut *um die Zukunft des Bikens im PW! Den Ausblick auf eine fast völlig artefaktfreie, unverbaute Landschaft haben wir in Deutschland ja sowieso schon fast nirgends mehr, und dieses "Marlboro-Country-Gefühl", wie es mal eine Freundin von mir genannt hat, das wird schon mit dem ersten Windrad endgültig verloren und aufs bitterste pervertiert sein.  Für mich, und zum Glück nicht nur für mich, ist aber der Landschafts- und Naturgenuss ein zentraler Bestandteil des Bikens (im PW und auch sonstwo). 

Hoffentlich stoppt noch irgendwas diese kurzsichtigen, rücksichtslosen Amok-Politiker, die jetzt in fast jedem Dorf auftauchen und von unserer windkraftbeseelten Landesregierung ermutigt werden! Am Wochenende las ich im Mannheimer Morgen, dass die Landesregierung für die Projektierung der angedachten Windräder auf dem Mosisberg bereits 90.000 Euro bereitgestellt hat.


----------



## Athabaske (15. November 2012)

...ich frage mich nur manchmal, ob die Koordinaten noch stimmen. Man hätte sich besser in der guten alten Zeit einen derartigen durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten gehenden Aufschrei gewünscht, als es um die ersten AKWs ging...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich frage mich nur manchmal, ob die Koordinaten noch stimmen. Man hätte sich besser in der guten alten Zeit einen derartigen durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten gehenden Aufschrei gewünscht, als es um die ersten AKWs ging...


Das hätte uns so einiges erspart...! Aber wie heißt es so schön: hinterher ist man immer schlauer - oder eben doch nicht, wenn man durch die kapitalistischen Scheuklappen quasi blind ist.


Ich bin kein regelmäßiger Zeitungsleser, habe aber vor einigen Tagen durch Zufall in der Bildpfalz einen Bericht gelesen, dass im Ausschuss, der sich mit der Sache hier beschäftigt, der zweite Vorschlag der Landesregierung auch wieder abgelehnt wurde (zumindest eine positive Tendenz!). Der Einzige, der wohl nicht dagegen gestimmt hatte, war der Bürgermeister der Verbandsgemeinde Rodalben, der am liebsten schon gestern seine Gemeinde verspargeln würde 

Klar, es sagt sich immer leicht... "baut WKAs, aber bitte nicht vor meiner Tür". In dem Fall halte ich es allerdings auch für einen irreparablen Schaden an einem Gebiet, dessen Einzigartigkeit unbedingt geschützt werden sollte. WKAs im Pfälzerwald - abgelehnt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. November 2012)

Heute Abend ist auf Einladung des Radiosenders (Achtung!!) SWR4 eine Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema "Windkraft im Pfälzerwald - Zoff im Pfälzerwald" in Annweiler. 19:00 Uhr im Hohenstaufensaal.

Teilnehmer:
Bernd Wallner (Geschäftsführer des PWV)
Theresia Riedmaier (SPD-Landrätin SÜW)
Christine Schneider (CDU-Landtagsabgeordnete)
Kurt Wagenführer (FWG-Verbandsgemeindebürgermeister Annweiler)

Als "Impulsgeber" wurden eingeladen:
Heinz Schlapkohl (BUND)
Rudolf Ahrens-Botzong (Initiative Pro-Pfälzerwald)
Karl Keilen (Energie Südwest)

Das hat Potential. Absolut.


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. November 2012)

@_Athabaske_: Erst die Energiefrage kritisieren, aber dann selbst damit argumentieren?   Und wo bitte ist da der Widerspruch? Ich kann mir z. B. ja auch den "Luxus" leisten, gegen AKW's UND gegen WKA im Pfälzerwald sein! Und den Aufschrei gegen den AKW-Bau gab es doch - und gibt es auch immer noch, siehe die regelmäßigen, inzwischen schon traditionellen "Volksfeste" bei Castor-Transporten...  Wobei aber selbst nach Fukushima Anwohner in Philippsburg laut den Verlust von - ohwei - "Arbeitsplätzen" bedauerten...!

Es ist eine perfide Strategie der Windkraftlobby, die sich irrationalerweise ins grüne Mäntelchen gekleidet hat, aber auch nur streng nach kapitalistischer Profitmaximierung handelt, koste es was es wolle - wonach es angeblich "keine Alternativen" gäbe. Behauptete die Atomlobby auch, von Blackouts war die Rede. Und D exportiert heute immer noch Strom...! Was auch in der Betrachtung nicht fehlen darf: Das systematische Ausnutzen der meist erbärmlichen finanziellen Situation der Gemeinden und Städte - die ja Ursachen auf Bundes- und Landesebene hat (permanente Steuersenkungen im Bereich Unternehmen, hoher Einkommen und Vermögen) - und auch gewollt ist, um genau solche wirtschaftlichen Interessen besser bedienen zu können! Man schmiert dann als Windkraftlobby dem hinterwäldlerischen Verbandsbürgermeister mit der Aussicht auf ein paar Euro Honig ums Maul - und der ist begeistert! Oder er ist es nicht, dann spielt man divide et impera; droht ihm, man ginge dann einfach zur Nachbargemeinde, die habe schon in Aussicht gestellt, die Dinger direkt an der Gemarkungsgrenze in Sichtweite seiner Gemeinde aufstellen zu lassen (siehe das Vorgehen von Annweiler). Auf der Sickingerhöhe und Hackmesserseite hier auch mehrfach so passiert. Bottenbach und Riedelberg oder Lambsborn-Käshofen-Rosenkopf z. B.! Im Pfälzerwald kommt dann noch das besondere Problem der vielen Wald-Exklaven hinzu.

Womit ich z. B. weniger Probleme habe, ist die Installation von Solaranlagen auf brachliegenden, eh schon gerodeten Flächen wie z. B. im ehemaligen Giftgaslager Clausen. Sieht niemand, stört niemanden.





Aber auch da gibt es abschreckende Beispiele wie der Solarpark Unterpetersbächlerhof, wo extra ein ganzer Hang gerodet wurde...! Warum stellt man eigentlich die Solarförderung ein, wenn noch nicht jedes einzelne nach Süden ausgerichtete Dach (insb. im Pfälzerwald) damit ausgerüstet ist...? Warum tut man generell so, als seien Windräder besonders effektiv? Deren Wirkungsgrad ist bescheiden. Und sie machen einen Heidenlärm (pausierte gerstern Abend auf ner RR-Runde kurz unter so einem Monster bei Vinningen), der sich negativ auf die im Wald lebenden Tiere auswirken wird, von getöteten Vögeln ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2012)

Ebenso empfinde ich es als Hohn, an und durch die Kernzone führende Pfade aus "Naturschutzgründen" verfallen zu lassen und unmittelbar nebenan breite Trasse für LKW's zu schieben....


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2012)

Ich hatte letzten Sonntag mit einem Mitglied des Luitpoldturmvereins direkt auf dem Luitpoldturm ein interessantes Gespräch bezüglich der (eventuell?) geplanten Windräder im Pfälzerwald. Man plant am 9.Dezember einen Protestmarsch zum Luitpoldturm. Genauere Daten sind noch nicht bekannt. Der Termin wurde hier auf dieser Seite angekündigt -> http://propfaelzerwald.de/veranstaltungen.html

Weitere Infos bzw. aktueller Stand der Thematik erläutern diese zwei Artikel aus der Presse:
http://www.pirmasenser-zeitung.de/c...&tpl=pzMsg.html&path=/pz/landkreis&id=9557398

http://www.wittich.de/index.php?id=73&tx_lw_pi2[heftnr]=163&tx_lw_pi2[ort]=%C3%9Cber%C3%B6rtlich&tx_lw_pi2[pointer]=1&tx_lw_pi2[uid]=118912111499

Sofern für die MTB'ler im PW dieses Thema interessant ist, werde ich weiter darüber berichten.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> IMan plant am 9.Dezember einen Protestmarsch zum Luitpoldturm.


Ist daraus denn etwas geworden?


Ich habe hier mal wieder ein Bildpfalz-Fundstück zum mittlerweile nur noch Streitthema Nr. 2 im PW:


----------



## Optimizer (13. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist daraus denn etwas geworden?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272059



Bericht hier:
http://www.pwv.de/dokumente/Pressebericht_Hermbergerhof.pdf


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. Januar 2013)

Demnächst wird es im Rinnthalerwald wohl etwas International:

Blaser Jagd Safari in Rinnthal

Bis jetzt gab es noch keine Probleme mit dem Jäger oder dem Förster, mal sehen ob das so bleibt


----------



## Quente (23. Januar 2013)

...mal sehen ob reinhard mey recht behält...

_"Man reicht ihm die Büchse, es prasselt das Schrot:
So findet der Außenminister den Tod."_


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2013)

Link PWGeist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nähe zum benachbarten Frankreich
> ist relativ nahe, so dass ...


Soso, aha...

Nach Lektüre der PDF frage ich mich, ob von dem vielen zu bezahlenden Geld alles bei "Blaser" Safaris bleibt... 
Abgesehen davon habe ichs mit markantem Koppschütteln gelesen.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2013)

Hier im Osten ist es viel gefährlicher:    

http://www.rnz.de//MosbachZwingenbe...ges_Wildschwein_in_der_Wolfsschlucht_grei.php

http://www.rnz.de//HP_PolizeiNordba...5_Wallduern_Jaeger_bei_Treibjagd_getoetet.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (25. Januar 2013)

Ja das kann vorkommen, dass die Sauen momentan aggressiv werden, da durch die Schneedecke das Futter nichtmehr so gut aufzuspüren ist. Die Rennen momentan auch tagsüber viel durch die Gegend und tun den Boden systematisch umgraben:







 - von demletzt

edit: seh grad der Artikel is auch schon n bisschen älter da lag noch nich so viel schnee


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Soso, aha...
> 
> Nach Lektüre der PDF frage ich mich, ob von dem vielen zu bezahlenden Geld alles bei "Blaser" Safaris bleibt...
> Abgesehen davon habe ichs mit markantem Koppschütteln gelesen.



Ich finde, man sollte das Ganze mal objektiv betrachten: im Endeffekt handelt es sich um ein "touristisches" Angebot einer Nutzergruppe des PW. Also nicht viel anders, wie wenn einer der hier lokal ansässigen "professionellen" MTB-/RR-Touren/Kursanbietern etwas überregional anbietet.


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2013)

Mein Rotwild habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit in den Ruhestand geschickt, die Befürchtung, daß ein Jäger falsch anspricht war einfach zu groß ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit in den Ruhestand geschickt, die Befürchtung, daß ein Jäger falsch anspricht war einfach zu groß ....



Sollte ich mir da auch Gedanken machen ?


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, der Markt, ja der Markt, der hat immer Recht... Wie nett, die "Blaser" werben sogar mit nem Elfenbeinreichen Elefantenkopf!

Der Prospekt müsste z. B. den spanischen König Juan Carlos doch auch ansprechen, als pirscht er als oberster Tierschützer Spaniens vielleicht auch bald mal mit 20 Bodyguards durch den Pfälzerwald, um bei einer Safari Rehe, Hirsche, Wildschweine oder vielleicht gar einen Luchs abzuknallen...?

O tempora, o mores...!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ja das kann vorkommen, dass die Sauen momentan aggressiv werden, da durch die Schneedecke das Futter nichtmehr so gut aufzuspüren ist. Die Rennen momentan auch tagsüber viel durch die Gegend und tun den Boden systematisch umgraben


Ist mir letztens, als noch Schnee lag, auch aufgefallen - der Wald ist echt z. T. großflächig umgegraben  Wenn man bei Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit alleine im Wald unterwegs ist, können die Spuren (man sieht sie bei Schnee halt auch besonders gut) schon ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl hervorrufen 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir da auch Gedanken machen ?


Nur wenn du "Rehbock" Schuhe trägst


----------



## haekel72 (23. März 2013)

Moin,

kein Plan ob das hier in dieses Thema passt aber ich muss das mal loslassen:

Da ich noch nicht all zu Lange mit einem Fully im Wald unterwegs bin fahre ich recht besonnen und vorausschauend. Ich kenne auch in etwa die "Benimm-Regeln" in unserem (noch) schönen Trifelsland aber gestern musste ich mich doch schon wundern welche Profis unterwegs sind. War vom Föhrlberg kommend am Parkplatz Trifels runter zum Schwanenweiher (der wo es Kennt).
Eine Spur der verwüstung, Bremsspuren von oben bis unten, an jeder kniffligen Stelle (aus meiner Sicht da unerfahren^^), Laubansammlungen usw. 
Wie ich erwähnte bin ich nicht der beste aber ich hatte doch einen schönen Zahn drauf und ich meisterte das ganz ohne Spuren obwohl sehr matschig.

Würde mich schon interessieren wer das Gestern Morgen oder Mittag veranstaltet hat. Also mein Tip an diesen "Profi", gehe Schwimmen oder Spiele Schach!

LG an alle die auf unseren Wald Rücksicht nehmen!


----------



## unocz (23. März 2013)

leider trifft man die deppen nie


----------



## Sarrois (23. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> leider trifft man die deppen nie


...und die sind ein sehr gut nachwachsender Rohstoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (23. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> leider trifft man die deppen nie



...besser Zielen lernen?


----------



## unocz (23. März 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...besser Zielen lernen?






.....unlustig?


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2013)

Einen Videodepp haben wir doch diese Woche schon richtig getroffen!


----------



## Athabaske (24. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> .....unlustig?



...findest Du? Tut mir leid...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2013)

@haekel72: Interessant... ich bin den Weg am Freitag auch gefahren. Ich war am späten Nachmittag unterwegs, vermutlich gegen 5, wann warst du denn dort? Als ich am Trifels Parkplatz zur Treppe durchgerollt bin, habe ich vor dem Restaurant eine Gruppe Kiddies rumhängen sehen, sahen nach dem typischen Skate-/Dirtpark-Klientel aus. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht genau drauf geachtet, ob die überhaupt Bikes dabei hatten (dank Variostütze einfach durchfahren ist schon klasse ), aber ich denke mal schon, was macht man sonst dort oben? Als ich den Weg (afaik Mönchsweg?) runter bin ist mir außer natürlichen Laubansammlungen oder Ausschwemmunfen vom Wasser nichts derart aufgefallen. Ich hatte es eilig, zum Bremsen hatte ich keine Zeit, also können die Spuren von mir nicht sein  Auf dem Weg gibts doch eh nur eine einzige Stelle, wo man mal kurz die Bremse braucht  Aber falls die Kiddies, waren bestimmt 8-10, nach mir da runter sind, würde mich das nicht allzu sehr wundern...

   @Athabaske: Also ich fand den gut


----------



## flametop (24. März 2013)

sind ja auch gerade ferien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. März 2013)

...gibt es dann mehr Laubansammlungen wie zu Schulzeiten?


----------



## unocz (24. März 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...gibt es dann mehr Laubansammlungen wie zu Schulzeiten?





man könnte meinen ihr seid da drüben ein wenig schwer von begriff  ?!


----------



## Athabaske (25. März 2013)

...oder vollkommen spassbefreit?


----------



## haekel72 (25. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @haekel72: Interessant... ich bin den Weg am Freitag auch gefahren. Ich war am späten Nachmittag unterwegs, vermutlich gegen 5, wann warst du denn dort? Als ich am Trifels Parkplatz zur Treppe durchgerollt bin, habe ich vor dem Restaurant eine Gruppe Kiddies rumhängen sehen, sahen nach dem typischen Skate-/Dirtpark-Klientel aus. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht genau drauf geachtet, ob die überhaupt Bikes dabei hatten (dank Variostütze einfach durchfahren ist schon klasse ), aber ich denke mal schon, was macht man sonst dort oben? Als ich den Weg (afaik Mönchsweg?) runter bin ist mir außer natürlichen Laubansammlungen oder Ausschwemmunfen vom Wasser nichts derart aufgefallen. Ich hatte es eilig, zum Bremsen hatte ich keine Zeit, also können die Spuren von mir nicht sein  Auf dem Weg gibts doch eh nur eine einzige Stelle, wo man mal kurz die Bremse braucht  Aber falls die Kiddies, waren bestimmt 8-10, nach mir da runter sind, würde mich das nicht allzu sehr wundern...
> 
> @Athabaske: Also ich fand den gut



Hi, ich war später da, so um halb sechs, mag wohl sein das es die Jungs waren, na ja hoffe so etwas kommt nicht so oft vor, habe mich eben geärgert!
Ist ein schöner schneller Weg und das Wetter war ja auch klasse, kaum Ostwind unterhalb des Trifels^^ Mann wird sich bestimmt mal treffen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2013)

Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen...!  Ja, der Weg ist schön zum Heizen, deshalb fahre ich den normal auch nur, wenn ich weiß, das nix los ist  ...so wie jetzt in etwa 1h auch wieder 

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Kids - so sie das denn waren - sich das nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen


----------



## Kelme (6. April 2013)

Direkt am Bahnhof Lambrecht hat sich die örtliche SPD zur Aufgabe gemacht, den Bereich vor dem Bahnhof in der Kehre der Straße zum Parkplatz zu verschönern. Das war vorher eine - nennen wir es - schmuddelige "Grünanlage". Arbeitseinsatz gemacht. Material beschafft und verbaut. Auf jeden Fall besser als vorher.

Wieviel Vollhorst muss man denn eigentlich sein, wenn schon am Folgetag die ersten verlegten Steinplatten zerschlagen auf dem Gehsteig liegen und erwachsene Mountainbiker (aus Richtung Luhrbach kommend) dabei beobachtet werden, wie sie Bremsmanöver in der angelegten Kiesfläche vollführen? Geht's noch ihr Volltrottel?


----------



## lomo (7. April 2013)




----------



## Warnschild (7. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Direkt am Bahnhof Lambrecht hat sich die örtliche SPD zur Aufgabe gemacht, den Bereich vor dem Bahnhof in der Kehre der Straße zum Parkplatz zu verschönern. Das war vorher eine - nennen wir es - schmuddelige "Grünanlage". Arbeitseinsatz gemacht. Material beschafft und verbaut. Auf jeden Fall besser als vorher.
> 
> Wieviel Vollhorst muss man denn eigentlich sein, wenn schon am Folgetag die ersten verlegten Steinplatten zerschlagen auf dem Gehsteig liegen und erwachsene Mountainbiker (aus Richtung Luhrbach kommend) dabei beobachtet werden, wie sie Bremsmanöver in der angelegten Kiesfläche vollführen? Geht's noch ihr Volltrottel?



Mit Hirn wird man geboren - oder eben nicht :-( 

Solche Idioten!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

So, nachdem das im GB13-Thread ausgeufert wäre, kopiere ich den ganzen Kram zum Thema "wir zerstören munter den Wald, denn wir dürfen das ja" hierher...




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade kürzlich bei meiner "Pilgerfahrt ins Gelobte Land" (in Anlehnung an das GB12-Thema) von Landau nach Lambrecht in der Region um den Schänzelturm auch ein übles Massaker zu Gesicht bekommen und sogar live mitanschauen müssen - ich hätte mich am liebsten vor den Harvester geworfen.  Zusätzlich wurde zwischen Totenkopf und Hellerhütte noch weiter gewütet als das, was mich eine Woche vorher dort schon schockiert hatte.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich kriege echt ständig einen Hals, wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Wald mutwillig zerbombt, Trails zerstört bzw. zugeschüttet oder zu breiten Schotter-Autobahnen erweitert werden und ganz offensichtlich NICHT nachhaltig gearbeitet wird - Stichwort Staatsvertrag zur nachhaltigen Forstwirtschaft. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass hier und da Auswirkungen gewisser Dinge auf Flora, Klima, Wild, Vögel, Käfer etc. pp. diskutiert werden und anderorts "gewirtschaftet" wird, dass man an Atomkrieg denken muss (jaja, bewusst maßlos übertrieben...!). Das soll ganz ausdrücklich KEIN Vergleich MTB vs. Forst sein! Ich finde, es ist an der Zeit, dass sich Leute zusammensetzen sollten, denen das alles ein Dorn im Auge ist, um über Interventions-Möglichkeiten zu beraten.  @Kelme: demnächst mal ein "Stammtisch" zu dem Thema? Ich denke, du kannst in der Sache viele Zusammenhänge besser überblicken als ich und der Durchschnitts-Waldnutzer.





Kelme schrieb:


> [...] zu dem Thema könnte man einen "runden Tisch" veranstalten. Im HdN treffen und die Förster von nebenan gleich mit an den Tisch.
> 
> Der Forst als Institution hat oftmals überhaupt keine Handhabe bei der Ernte. Da wird eine Fläche und die zu entnehmenden Bäume ausgeschrieben und der Billigste macht das. Da müssen schon heftige Zusagen in Bezug auf Erreichbarkeit (Abtransport auf geschottertem Weg) und Uhrzeiten (rund um die Uhr) gemacht werden.





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...und auch grade da liegt einer der Hauptgünde für viele Übel unserer Zeit [...] !
> 
> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob grade die Umwelt- und Forstgesetze nicht auch Vorschriften hinsichtlich nachhaltiger und Umweltfreundlicher Holzernte machen - es würde mich gar sehr wundern, wenn dem nicht so wäre. Aber man ist wohl mehr oder weniger gezwungen, da ein Auge zuzudrücken... Es ist aber wirklich für jemanden wie mich, der oft und weiträumig im Wald unterwegs schlicht nur noch lächerlich, wenn man das MTB'en als umwelt- und waldschädigend bezeichnet, mit Auflagen und Genehmigungen und sonstigen Methoden knebelt und behindert (siehe auch die nicht enden wollende Farce in Sachen MTB-Park-Erweiterung) - und man sich dann permanent die immensen "Atomkriegsschäden" aufgrund kapitalistischer Ausbeutung der "Ressource Wald" mit ansehen muss... Siehe ja auch in Sachen Windkraft - am Hermersbergerhof zeugen neue, besonders großzügig angelegte Wendekurven und breite geschotterte Trassen entlang der Forststraße nach Leimen vom baldigen Ende eines einzigartigen Landschaftsbildes!
> 
> Eigentlich wäre grade dieses Thema doch perfekt geeignet, sich mit den "konkurrierenden" Gruppen ein wenig zu vereinigen und die Gräben ein wenig einzuebnen. Es ist beim Plaudern unterwegs jedenfalls immer ein Thema, bei dem einem jeder Wanderer und sonstiger Naturfreund voll und ganz zustimmt!





Optimizer schrieb:


> [...] hier auch vollstes Interesse an dem Thema. Musste vor ein paar Wochen schmerzlich feststellen, dass auch Pfadabschnitte vom ausgezeichneten Premiumwanderwegen dem Holzernter zum Opfer fallen können.



Ich finde, die Idee von @Kelme, einen runden Tisch zu dieser Angelegenheit abzuhalten, geht absolut in die richtige Richtung. Und dass eine solche Aktion dringend nötig ist, leuchtet wohl jedem ein, der in den letzten Jahren schon mal im Wald wald war. Dass auch hier das Problem wohl an "_economy kills ecology_" liegt (einige erinnern sich evtl. noch an meinen alten Signatur-Spruch), liegt nahe. Es kann aber nicht angehen, dass der Schutz jeglicher erhaltenswerter Strukturen im Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald (Erdreich, Flora, Fauna, Wege, Landschaftsbild...) mit Füßen getreten wird, nur weil der, der's halt ein paar  billiger macht, drauf schei$$t und rein profitorientiert handelt - und der Forst und somit der Staat dies zulässt. Dazu fällt mir eine Zeile aus einem Stück deutschen Sprechgesangs von vor gut 10 Jahren ein: "Vater Staat schlägt und vergewaltigt Mutter Natur" (Samy Deluxe - Weck mich auf (2001)). Man sollte sich echt mal auch die rechtlichen Grundlagen (Umwelt-/Waldgesetze, Staatsvertrag zur nachhaltigen Forstwirtschaft) dazu mal anschauen, vielleicht liegen hier sogar klar aufzeigbare Gesetzesverstöße vor, dann hätte man in der Hinsicht schon mal ziemlich starke Argumente.

 @Teufelstisch: den Vergleich MTB vs. Forstwirtschaft würde ich persönlich hier gerne komplett außen vor lassen. Wir alle wissen, dass es eine reine Farce ist, die Auswirkungen des MTBens als Umweltschäden zu bezeichnen und andererseits die Forstwirtschaft in ihrer aktuellen Ausformung billigend hinzunehmen. Aber ich will hierbei die viel besagten Hinterrad-Blockade-Idioten nicht evtl. unwillentlich unter den Teppich kehren oder den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich das billigen würde. Das gerät mir viel zu leicht auf die Schiene "die Harvester dürfen das und die sind ja eh viel schlimmer als alle Biker zusammen, deshalb geh ich jetzt mal in den Wald und zershredde die Wege". Klar, dass das kein Mensch, der mehr als einen dampfenden, braunen Haufen zwischen den Ohren hat, ernsthaft so denken kann. Dennoch sind diese Vergleiche, wo man mit dem Finger auf den Bösen zeigt und "buuuh!" ruft, meiner Meinung nach hier fehl am Platz, denn erstens sind die Praktiken der Holzernte auch ohne relativierenden Bezug schlimm genug und zweitens ist umgekehrt auch ohne den Vergleich das MTBen nicht so furchtbar zerstörerisch wie z. B. die Knalltüten von der Bildpfalz es gerne mal darstellen. Fahr mal nach dem GB die Strecke ab und schau dir an, wie die Wege aussehen, nachdem 600 zum Teil völlig fahrtechnikfreie Biker da durch sind - du wirst angenehm überrascht sein!
Das Thema Windräder im PW geht ja irgendwo in die selbe Richtung und das halte ich auch für sehr wichtig, aber auch das würde ich bei DIESER Sache eher außen vor lassen oder ggf. nur am Rande anschneiden.
BTW: zu dem Thema gibt es heute Abend um 20 Uhr im Hohenstaufensaal in Annweiler einen "Green RoundTable", vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit, ich leider nicht. Vielleicht wäre diese Plattform auch ein Wirkungspunkt, an dem man das Thema aufgreifen könnte...?
Stichwort "jeder Wanderer und Naturfreund wird einem hier zustimmen": Das ist traurigerweise nicht so. Als ich die Fotos zwischen Totenkopf und Hellerhütte gemacht habe (die leider aussehen, wie bei Nebel fotografiert), kam ein Fußgänger vorbei und ich habe was zu ihm gesagt der Art "Echt schlimm, wie der Wald bei den Forstarbeiten hier zugerichtet wird" - darauf hat er nur doof gegrinst und gemeint "Och, das ist doch immer so, wenn die Holz machen". Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Abstumpfung gegenüber dem Leben, dass um dich herum passiert...! Die Gelegenheit, die unterschiedlichen Wandnutzergruppen hierzu an einen Tisch zu bringen und gemeinsam an einem Strang zu ziehen sehe ich allerdings auch!


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. April 2013)

@_`Smubob´_: Ich bin ja wirklich kein Verfechter des Prinzips divide et impera. Aber wenn man über Waldschäden spricht, sollte man schon ganz sachlich und nüchtern die Fakten und Tatsachen betrachten und feststellen, wer da wirklich was anrichtet! Ich hab ja u. a. auch ein wenig Staatsrecht studiert (war jedenfalls das einzige Fach, in dem ich halbwegs was zustande gebracht habe...)   - wenn man mittels gesetzlicher Verbote oder behördlicher Schikanen Grundrechte einschränkt bzw. gegen Gleichheitsgrundsätze verstößt (indem man schädlicheres auch noch fördert oder duldet), sollte man das auch streng objektiv und wissenschaftlich begründen - und nicht aufgrund von Lobbyinteressen, Vorurteilen, Hörensagen und irgendwelchen Gefühlen oder Vermutungen. Und ich glaube, dass auch 1 Mio Vollpfosten-Biker (die Shredderer und wie sie sonst noch alle heißen) selbst mit Vorsatz in der Summe nicht annähernd solche Boden- und Erosionsschäden verursachen wie ein einziger unvernünftig eingesetzter Harvester oder anderes schweres Gerät zur optimalen und gewinnmaximierenden Ausbeute des Waldes. Erwähnen will ich da auch die von mir schon mehrfach kritisierten "Wegeschieber", die teils zu Zwecken günstigsten Regenwasserabflusses einfach breite und tiefe Furchen in die Seiten der Wege rammen. Meines Wissens nach gibt es solche Studien oder Statistiken nicht, jedenfalls sind mir in Diskussionen über dieses Thema noch niemals welche begegnet. Es geht doch letztlich um diese Frage: Wer verursacht welche Schäden im Wald - und muss/sollte folglich daran rechtlich gehindert werden? Und dies sollte doch wissenschaftlich eigentlich ganz objektiv ermittelt werden können...?! Ebenso wundert mich auch die verdächtige Stille in juristischer Hinsicht - was einem blüht, wenn der Förster einem dabei erwischt, wenn man mit der Karre nen abkürzenden Schleichweg fährt oder den Weihnachtsbaum selbst schlägt ist klar  - aber wenn da irgendwelche privaten "Erntefirmen" wüten wie die Irren - dann ist wirklich immer alles 100% gesetzeskonform...!?

Ich teile im Wesentlichen auch deine Ansicht über die Problemfälle unter den Bikern, ich finde ich es auch infantil, beschränkt und einfach unnötig, auch und gerade weil es ja der primitiven und plakativen Kritik der Marke Bildpfalz ja auch noch ganz billig Nahrung frei Haus liefert. Aber man sollte sich vielleicht nicht unbedingt nach außen offensiv im vorauseilendem Gehorsam davon abgrenzen - sondern wie du ja auch oft schreibst einfach ein gutes Vorbild sein. Was ja im Grunde eben auch selbstverständlich ist und folglich meiner Meinung auch keiner gesonderten Erwähnung wert ist. Zumal sich denke ich auch eh der allergrößte Teil der Biker völlig tadellos verhält. Ansonsten verweise ich wenn es denn überhaupt mal einer anspricht einfach immer darauf, dass es überall Idioten gibt und es nicht davon abhängt, ob die nun zu Fuß gehen, in zivil, Lycra oder vollgepanzert ein Bike - oder einen Harvester etc. fahren. Große Parallelen zu dieser gibt es übrigens bei den Debatten um diese ominösen "Kampfradler" im Straßenverkehr... 

Meine wirklich nennenswert negativen Erfahrungen mit Leuten jeder Art im Wald kann ich jedenfalls an einer Hand abzählen. Letztlich sind es ja eh Labels, die man jemandem anheftet, nur Schubladen; in die man gesteckt wird, um bequem weiter irgendwelche Vorurteile zu pflegen. Dabei verlaufen die Grenzen ja im Einzelfall eben oft ganz anders und wesentlich diffiziler als es eigentlich den Anschein hat - und dem Gesamtbild vielleicht auch völlig widerspricht.

Das mit dem "wird jeder zustimmen" war wirklich mal eben so dahergesagt und stimmt im Einzelfall natürlich nicht immer. Ich wundere mich ja grade bezüglich der Windkraftpläne immer wieder, was für widersprüchliche Verrenkungen da viele hinbekommen - und insb. grade unsere völlig im System angekommenen "Grünen"... auf einer Diskussion wie der heutigen (leider zu weit weg) hat letztens auch einer gesagt, er freue sich, wenn er beim Wandern im Pfälzerwald ein (200m hohes) Windrad sehen würde! Das hat teils wirklich schon was von Orwell'schen Neusprech der Marke 1984... Aber auch da leider: wo schnell und billig Geld verdient werden kann - und nebenbei mit "Ökostrom" auch noch das grüne Gewissen beruhigt wird - da muss die Natur dann halt mal eben hinten anstehen... und auch hier wieder die Frage - wer verursacht konkret welche Schäden? Und wer wird auch noch gefördert - und wer benachteiligt? Und ich halte es eben über den Einzelfall der direkten Schäden durch Rodungen und Planierungen sowie den dann bald auch noch anstehenden Bau neuer Stromtrassen hinaus insgesamt für einen eklatanten und irreparablen Schaden, den man dieser einzigartigen(!) Landschaft antun wird! Rein aus ideologischen und völlig irrationalen und zusammengelogenen Gründen! Der Pfälzerwald hat bislang sehr viele teils abstruse Wahnideen weitgehend unbeschadet überstanden (wer will, kann ja mal recherchieren, wie die A8 zwischen PS und KA mal verlaufen sollte - oder die 4-spurige Zufahrtsstraße über den Eyberg zum geplanten Wasgausee im Königsbruch bei Fischbach)... aber für die Zukunft dieses einmaligen Biosphärenreservates seh ich leider ziemlich schwarz! Und am Ende werden es die Spindoktoren sicher auch schaffen, es den MTB'ern in die Schuhe zu schieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht wirklich um die Schäden im Wald durch das Mountainbikefahren. Wieso auch sollen die im Wald größer sein, als auf freier Flur? Deinen Zorn auf die aktuell betriebene Waldwirtschaft teile ich, aber die Diskussionen darüber führen vom eigentlichen Thema weit weg.

Es geht vermutlich auch nicht um das Wild und die angeblichen Störungen desselben durch Freizeitsportler. Warum sollte sich das Wild vor Joggern (die wurden vor 20, 25 Jahren genauso verteufelt wie heute die MTBler) und Radfahrern mehr fürchten als vor Wanderern, Waldarbeitern und Pilzesuchern?

Auch das Argument der Gefährdung von Wanderern trifft nicht den waren Kern des Problems, denn zumindest in meiner Gegend trifft man diese hauptsächlich auf den breiten Forstwegen und nicht auf den Pfaden, auch im Pfälzerwald hatte ich abgesehen von einigen Brennpunkten selten jemanden gesehen der auf den schmalen Wegen unterwegs war.

Der Wald ist ein deutsches Mysterium, ein Teil des Kulturbewußtseins, ein übersteigertes Symbol für Natur. Aber genausowenig wie die Flüsse die wie der Wald auch besungen, bedichtet und mystifiziert werden, ist der Wald noch Natur. Zumindest an den wenigsten Stellen. Der Mythos aber bleibt im Kopf der Leute.

Es geht wie immer in Deutschland um das Boot, das zu klein scheint für alle. Die die schon an Bord sind, wollen nicht, dass weitere zusteigen. Sie fürchten sich davor, sich mit anderen auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Komischerweise werden sie kaum zusammenrücken müssen, weil die "Neuen" kommen. Schaut man sich die immer wieder von den Wandervereinen publizierten Wachstumsraten am Wandern an, dann sind das eigentliche Problem die die schon im Boot sitzen. Und viele, von denen die vor 30 Jahren noch gewandert wären, gehen heute Joggen, Walken oder Mountainbiken. Nur weil sie keine Schnürschuhe anhaben erhöhen sie noch nicht die Menge derer die im Wald zugange sind. Eher ein gesteigertes Freizeitbedürfnis führt zu einer Zunahme aller Gruppen die im Wald unterwegs sind.

Aber keiner will die anderen haben, weil das einfacher zu vertreten ist, als über Reglementierungen von Wandereraufkommen an der Kalmit beispielsweise zu diskutieren. Leichter fällt es da die Neuen zu verbannen. Aber auch die Wanderer waren zumindest im Pfälzerwald am Anfang gar nicht gerne gesehen und der PWV hatte in seinen Anfangsjahren mit den selben Problemen zu kämpfen, wie die Radfahrer heute. Nur ist das lange genug her, man hat sich aneinander gewöhnt, die Waldarbeiter, die Jäger und die Wanderer.

Nun erleben wir eine erneute Abwehrschlacht gegen Neue. Dass dabei Scheinargumente und vorgeschobene Gründe ins Feld geführt werden ist fast schon wieder verständlich.

Solange wir in den Köpfen der Alten nicht angekommen, akzeptiert und toleriert sind, können wir uns juristische, ökonomische, ökologische oder sonstige Argumente einfallen lassen, es wird nichts bringen...


----------



## Optimizer (19. April 2013)

Das Hauptthema mit dem wir uns beschäftigen wollen, ist doch zuallererst mal *Gleichberechtigung* und dann aktuell: *was macht die Forstwirtschaft, da im Wald, warum so und nicht anders?

*Gerade beim letzten Punkt gehts mir persönlich um die Pfadkultur. Ich liebe Pfade. Ganz unabhängig, ob ich zu Fuss und per pedes unterwegs bin. Die finde ich einfach schützenswert. Einmal weil sie prägend für den Pfälzerwald sind und dann kommt oft noch (zumindest in meiner Ecke) die Kulturhistorie dazu. Ich frag mich einfach, warum leiden auf der einen Seite Pfade und auch Wege, wenn die Forstwirtschaft unterwegs war und auf der anderen Seite, wo ist die Forstwirtschaft, wenn bei meinem geliebten Pfad vom Rotenstein runter ins Zieglertal seit Jahren mehrere dicke Bäume drinliegen. Auch da gehts um Gleichberechtigung. Die andere Frage ist allerdings: Habe ich irgendein Recht, einen Anspruch darauf, dass der Forst diese Wege freihält? Alles Sachen die mich brennend interessieren und die mal an einem runden Tisch geklärt werden sollte.
Mal so ein anderes Beispiel, über das ich gerade gestern sinniert habe:
Im Zuge des Ausbaus der B10 im Bereich Ständehof-Hinterweidenthal wurde die PW-Markierung grün-gelb umgelegt. Ganz in der Nähe des alten Verlaufs gibt es am Langenberg einen alten, noch nicht ganz verfallenen Pfad. Drei Mann mit Motorsäge und Rechen und in ein-zwei Tagen wäre das Ding frei. Der PWV hätte für die Markierung wieder einen schönen, reizvollen Verlauf. Jedoch kann ich mir schon denken, woran es scheitert: 200m unterhalb des Pfades führt die neue Grünbrücke über die B10. In der Zeitung hab ich mal was von Nord-Südachse eines "Tier-Weitwanderweges" gelesen. Also darf aus Naturschutzgründen der alte Pfad bestimmt nicht reaktiviert werden, wegen der Nähe zur Grünbrücke. Der Jäger allerdings darf hüben und drüben seinen Hochsitz weiterbenutzen....

Gruß
Der Optimizer - @_Kelme_: Superidee mit dem runden Tisch!


----------



## amerryl (19. April 2013)

Man kann versuchen durch eigene Initiative Einfluss zu gewinnen 
und das Image etwas aufpolieren. 
Oft sind die Verantwortlichen, sei es Gemeinde oder Forst, froh wenn 
sich jemand findet der die Wege frei hält.
 Bei uns macht dies meistens der Schwarzwaldverein aber auf Grund 
deren Altersstruktur, bleibt da mancher Orts doch einiges liegen.

Ich habe unserer Gemeinde  angeboten die Wegepflege zu übernehmen, 
allerdings gleich mit dem Hinweis, dass ich dies nicht ganz uneigennützig 
mache und eben auf diesen Pfaden auch mit dem MTB  unterwegs bin. 
Mittlerweile habe ich so schon wieder ein paar Kilometer Trails zurückgewinnen können. 
Auf  Grund dieser Tätigkeit habe ich mittlerweile recht guten Kontakt zum Förster, 
er achtet dann auch meistens darauf, dass die Wege nach Forstarbeiten wieder 
einigermaßen hergestellt werden.
Die Arbeiten versuche ich immer mit dem MTB zu erledigen, sprich Werkzeug, Fichtenmoped 
in den großen Rucksack und ab gehts. 
Dies kommt gegenüber Wanderern oder anderen Waldnutzern immer gut.


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. April 2013)

Alles schön und Gut. Vor allem die Variante meines Vorschreibers finde ich persönlich klasse !!

Nicht nur labern, sondern machen !!

Bin ja nicht aus der schönen Pfalz, sondern aus dem haßgeliebten Nachbarland im Westen .
Die Problematik ist aber die Gleiche.

Nur muss man sich halt mal überlegen wie und woher bzw. wieso der Wald voller Pfade und Wege ist?

Bei uns waren früher die sogenannten Bergmannpfade die Wege die die Bergarbeiter morgens und abends  zur Arbeit bzw. nach Hause gelaufen sind. 
Diese eignen sich heute vortrefflich als MTB Wegenetz. 

Die übrigen Wege, sind zu fast 100 Prozent der Waldwirtschaft geschuldet. 
Früher ging nämlich keiner zum Spaß in den dunklen gefährlichen Wald, sondern nur wenn er musste !
Also sind die Wege logischerweise Forstwirtschaftswege, was bedeutet, sie sind extra vom Forst und für den Forst gebaut worden.
Dies mal nur so am Rande.
Natürlich entschuldigt das nicht, daß immer mehr Wege und Pfade in jüngster Zeit zerstört werden.
Das Problem liegt einfach in der Struktur der Forstbetriebe bzw. im Sparzwang der Länder.
Noch vor gar nicht langer Zeit (ca. 15 Jahre) wurde der gesamte Holzeinschlag von Regiearbeitskräften des Staatsforstes durchgeführt.

Diese unterliegen einem strengen Tarifsystem welches genau auflistet welche Arbeiten und auch Instandsetzungsarbeiten nach Holzerntemassnahmen , gemacht werden müssen.
Wenn zum Beispiel in einem Schlag ein Pfad nicht freigräumt wurde, gab es für die betreffende Waldarbeiter Rotte nicht den vollen Arbeitslohn bzw. nen Abzug!!
Da das niemand will, wurde also aufgeräumt !!

Leider wird heute aufgrund der Sparzwänge immer mehr mit privaten Unternehmern gearbeitet, welche auf den ersten Blick billiger sind, als staatliche Forstwirte .
Und denen ist es gelinde gesagt ********gal, wie der Wald hinterher aussieht  !!
Wobei diese armen Kerle noch nicht mal was dafür können. Die arbeiten für einen Armutslohn (meist so um die 8.5 Euro) unter echt schweren Bedingungen ca. ein halbes Jahr hier und werden dann ausgetauscht.
Daß die nicht auf irgendwelche Mountainbiker , Walker oder sonstwen aufpassen ist klar.
Für die ist es auch nicht nachvollziehbar, welche Freizeitkultur sich bei uns entwickelt hat.
Leider ist diese ganze Problematik auch den zuständigen Förstern bekannt. Diese wollen in der Regel diese Zustände auch nicht.
Nur sind ihnen aufgrund diffuser EU Ausschreibungsregularien und Profit Denken der Landesregierungen leider auch die Hände gebunden.

Es muss geht nur über ein neues Besusstsein in der Bevölkerung, daß unser Wald eben nicht nur Holzlieferant ist und auch ruhig Geld kosten darf!!
Solange die Politik nur die schwarze Null sieht, wird sich nix ändern !!

Und das betrifft ja nicht nur uns Mountainbiker, sondern alle Waldnutzer !!


----------



## Sarrois (29. April 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja grade bezüglich der Windkraftpläne immer wieder, was für widersprüchliche Verrenkungen da viele hinbekommen - und insb. grade unsere völlig im System angekommenen "Grünen"... auf einer Diskussion wie der heutigen (leider zu weit weg) hat letztens auch einer gesagt, er freue sich, wenn er beim Wandern im Pfälzerwald ein (200m hohes) Windrad sehen würde! Das hat teils wirklich schon was von Orwell'schen Neusprech der Marke 1984... Aber auch da leider: wo schnell und billig Geld verdient werden kann - und nebenbei mit "Ökostrom" auch noch das grüne Gewissen beruhigt wird - da muss die Natur dann halt mal eben hinten anstehen... und auch hier wieder die Frage - wer verursacht konkret welche Schäden? Und wer !


 
Sooo hoch sind die doch gar nedd


----------



## Optimizer (29. April 2013)

Am 5. Mai ist Manuel Andrak in Schönau/Pfalz und führt eine Wanderung. Hat jemand auch so böse Gedanken wie ich?


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Bei Andrak habe ich genau diese Gedanken und meine Finger zuckten schon für einen "netten" Kommentar auf der ihn anpreisenden Gisichtsbuchseite. Zur Konfliktvermeidung fahre ich ins Badische und fahre bei MaiBike mit.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. April 2013)

und wer ist das ???


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Ein Ex-Harald-Schmidt-Assistent, der sich heute als "Wanderpapst" profiliert. Ein gewisses Maß an Aus- und Abgrenzung mit großen Scheuklappen ist ihm zueigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (29. April 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> und wer ist das ???


 Die Frage ist berechtigt. Der hier beschriebene Herr heißt Andra*c*k.


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2013)

Mit "c" finde ich den auch nicht besser.


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (30. April 2013)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Outdoor & Wellness Bericht von Manuel Andrack (Redaktionsleiter von Harald schmidt) "Wandern durch sein Heimat-Mittelgebirge Eifel"
> ich zitiere:
> .......ich hatte vor *agressiven Mountainbikern* gewarnt, die uns dann auch prompt nach 3 km auf dem schmalen Pfad überholen wollten. Doch die meisten meiner Wanderschüler hatten *Ihre Lektion* gelernt, die *ich* Ihnen eingebläut hatte: *Bloß nicht zur Seite gehen, wenn Mountainbiker kommen ! *Die älteste Teilnehmerin Rita, beschimpfte die *Wald-Hooligans* auf zwei Rädern auf´s Übelste. Als die Mountainbiker weg waren strahlte sie mich an: *"Hab ich das nicht gut gemacht?" *


*



Rocklandbiker schrieb:



			Wenn ich diesen Herrn irgendwann mal im Wald treffen sollte, tret ich Ihm mit meinen 46 Jahren in den Arsch..........
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

...ob der Rocklandbiker seine Chance nutzen wird ?!


----------



## südpfälzer (30. April 2013)

@#Nachtschicht
Den Text hatte ich eigentlich gesucht, aber nur das "c" gefunden. Auf seiner Homepage steht es wohl nicht mehr. 
Das ist schon fast gerichtsverwertbar.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. April 2013)

hmmm... seltsame Einstellung, hätte ich so nicht erwartet von ihm; Thema zwischen 'arald und seinem Sidekick war ja des öfteren auch, dass Andrack fast jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren ist (und da sicher gelegentlich auch mal als "rücksichtsloser Kampfradler" / "Hooligan" auffiel). Naja, was kümmerts die Pfälzische Eiche,...


----------



## Radler-01 (30. April 2013)

Scheinbar gibt es Menschen, die mit dem Wechsel der (Sport-/) Fortbewegungsart das Gehirn wechseln...

Aber jeder, der einen Lehrgang im Wald für´s Wandern braucht, ist bei ihm dann gut aufgehoben und der Zellhaufen zwischen den Ohren seiner Teilnehmer hat die Evolution nicht mitgemacht, so wie die Teilnehmerin im dem o. g. Zitat ein eigenständiges Denken offensichtlich gänzlich vermissen läßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal auf der FB-Seite von pfalz.de kritisch über den Herrn A. geäußert. Mal schauen ob und wann die mich wegzensieren....


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2013)

Kann gar nix finden


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2013)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/windkraft-ja-aber-keine-windkraftraeder-in-schuetzenswerter-natur-sinnvolle-standortplanung


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (17. Mai 2013)

Um den Multimediathread nicht mehr zu belästigen verleg ich das Kernzonenproblem mal hierher.




Optimizer schrieb:


> Also, generell hat Zimbo Recht. Für die  Kernzone gilt dasselbe wie für den restlichen Pfälzerwald. Aber das  heißt im Klartext: Auf Pfade haben die Radfahrer nichts zu suchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den Urwaldpfad vom Luitpoldstein bewusst ausgelassen (bin da letztes Jahr mal runter gefahrn, mehr oder weniger...) und am Sattel zwischen Wartenberg und Schmalem Hals wieder auf den ursprünglichen Blau-weisen Weg gekommen. Dass das letzte Stück Pfad nach dem Forstweg bis runter zum Bach Urwald sein soll war mir nicht bewusst, auch weil es dort halbwegs aufgeräumt ist. 
Wirklich schade um den Trail...

Am Einstieg zum grünen Kreuz am Gräfensteinparkplatz steht jetzt übrigens auch ein Schild "NatUrwald Pfad". Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das im Winter noch nicht da war.  Am paralellen Forstweg: "Radfahren erlaubt". Das erweckt den Eindruck dass es außerhalb dieses Forstweges eben NICHT erlaubt ist, womit ein weiterer Traumpfad tabu wäre...


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2013)

Ich skizzierte heute abend mal, was was ist.... Das das grüne kreuz nun Naturwaldpfad betitelt wird, kann als Folge haben, dass der Forst dort nicht mehr wegepflegt. Was sagt der PWV dazu?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2013)

rot = Naturwaldpfad 
blau = "normale" blau-weiße Markierung






Und hier mal die Kernzone in dem Gebiet:


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Mai 2013)

Passt grade: heute das erste Mal seit ewigen Zeiten wieder ne Begegnung mit nem ... gehabt; bin (wie immer eher übervorsichtig und teils mit einem Bein draußen zur Absicherung) vom Rehberg den 18-17er Rtg. Windhof runter, als mir erst zwei unangeleinte Kalbshunde entgegenkamen - und dahinter der Herr des Waldes, noch nicht richtig in Sichtweite hinterm Gebüsch: "Sie deffe do nedd fahre, des iss verbodd uff Pade zu fahrre. Dess is fa die Leid viel zu gfährlich". Eigentlich war der Tag bislang zu schön, um sich wirklich drüber aufzuregen, aber für 2-3 Wortwechsel hat's dann doch gelangt. "Jaja, ich kenn die, die Daunhill mache" (Ich, Downhill... ). Ich hab ihn einfach gefragt wo sein Problem ist; ob er irgendwie mal mitbekommen hat, dass das MTB'en im Pfälzerwald auf Pfaden größtenteils ohne nenenswerte Probleme geduldet wird, ob ich was für das evtl. falsche Tun anderer könne - und ob ich ihn oder sonst wen konkret jetzt irgendwie gefährdet hätte? Angeblich sei er der dort zuständige Jäger. Na dann - gute PR hat er für seinen Berufsstand jedenfalls nicht abgegeben und so manches Vorurteil bestätigt...

Das Kontrastprogramm waren dann heute wieder viele nette Wanderer, die fast alle freundlich gegrüßt und teils schon von weitem Platz gemacht haben. Und ein nettes Schwätzchen mit nem Duddefliecher am Startplatz Adelberg! 

Zur Kernzone: Ich nehme mal an, das "Radfahren erlaubt" ist ein einfacher Lenkungsversuch. Verboten ist immer nur dass, was auch ausdrücklich aufgrund einer Rechtsgrundlage ausdrücklich verboten ist. "Naturwaldpfad" ist übrigens auch kein gesetzlich definierter Begriff.  Und was die Wegpflege auf'm Ewigen betrifft: die ist doch schon länger nicht mehr gegeben; oder liegen die mehreren Bäume weiter vorne (wenn man sich duckt, kommt man noch durch) und der eine dicke Baum weiter oben etwa nicht mehr? Jedenfalls hab ich aus der Verordnung nicht rausgelesen, dass die Verkehrssicherungspflicht bei existenten Wald- und Wanderwegen aufgehoben sei. Aber ich schau mir das Rechtliche eh mal an dem ein oder anderen nächsten verregneten Tag mal genauer an! Heinis wie dem heute will ich u. U. dann einfach mal ein Paragraphen um die Ohren hauen können.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Mai 2013)

Mir hilft da immer ein freundliches *BONJOUR*


----------



## Optimizer (18. Mai 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zur Kernzone: Ich nehme mal an, das "Radfahren erlaubt" ist ein einfacher Lenkungsversuch. Verboten ist immer nur dass, was auch ausdrücklich aufgrund einer Rechtsgrundlage ausdrücklich verboten ist. "Naturwaldpfad" ist übrigens auch kein gesetzlich definierter Begriff.  Und was die Wegpflege auf'm Ewigen betrifft: die ist doch schon länger nicht mehr gegeben; oder liegen die mehreren Bäume weiter vorne (wenn man sich duckt, kommt man noch durch) und der eine dicke Baum weiter oben etwa nicht mehr? Jedenfalls hab ich aus der Verordnung nicht rausgelesen, dass die Verkehrssicherungspflicht bei existenten Wald- und Wanderwegen aufgehoben sei. Aber ich schau mir das Rechtliche eh mal an dem ein oder anderen nächsten verregneten Tag mal genauer an! Heinis wie dem heute will ich u. U. dann einfach mal ein Paragraphen um die Ohren hauen können.



Bezüglich grünes Kreuz und Wege Pflege/Verkehrssicherungspflicht frage ich mich immer wieder wieso wir uns darüber nen  Kopf machen und der PWV anscheinend nicht?


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2013)

Gestern, also am Samstag, war ich am späten Nachmittag noch etwas mit dem roten Dreckstück, als das On-One, im Wald unterwegs. Mit zunemender Uhrzeit habe ich meinen Weg in Richtung der Hohe-Loog-Hütte gerichtet und ich war gerade auf dem blau-weißen bzw. dm Armbanduhrenweg zwischen Hüttenhohl (römische Wachstube) und Hahnenschritt unterwegs. Behende konnte ich mit der Gummikönigin die Feuchtgebiete bergauf durch- und überqueren, lief gut. Da höre ich doch das laute Gebell eines Viertakteinzylinders im näher kommen. Naja, dachte ich so bei mir, wird einer mit seinem Quad oder ner Enduro-/Crossmaschine in Richtung Kalmit unterwegs sein, denn die Straße verläuft ja parallel zu dem von mir befahrenem Weg. Anhand des immer näher kommenden Motorenlärms, musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass das Gefährt wohl Offroad unterwegs, denn der Pilot hat den "Gashahn" sehr nervös betätigt. Als ich in die leicht flachere Passage wenige hundert Meter vor Hahnenschritt kam, hielt ich an und schaute mich um, sah ich doch tatsächlich einen Scheinwerfer auf dem Trail herumtanzen!  Der Motorenlärm verstummte schlagartig und ich setzte dann meine Fahrt in Richtung Hohe Loog fort. Oben angekommen, einen Kaffee mit Kuchen geordert und nen Schorle für hinterher. Ich setzte mich raus und genoss den Blick in die Rheinebene mit der Abendsonne und der Stille in der Natur ... bis plötzlich dieser Motorenlärm wieder auf sich aufmerksam machte. Mit anhaltend nervösen Gasstössen konnte man hören, dass das Ding immer näher kam, bis es auf einmal fast vor der Hütte stand - ein Quad!! Der Fahrer wurde dort von jemanden angesprochen und machte dann kehrt und verschwand mit ohrenbetäubendem Lärm wieder im Wald ... wobei das Drecksding noch eine ganze Weile zu hören war. Unglaublich.
Ich machte mich dann fertig und bin erst ein Stück den Weinsteig bergab um dann über nen Fahrweg wieder zum Bildbaum zu queren, wollte ja noch in Richtung Kalmit. Auf dem Fahrweg dahin waren dann schön die Spuren zu sehen, die das Drecksquad hinterlassen hat, immer schön mit dem Gashahn auf Zug und Spuren gezogen. Am Parkplatz Hanhnenschritt konnte man anhand der Spuren erkennen, dass das Gefährt tatsächlich über den Trail von Hüttenhohl zum Hahnenschritt (wie auch immer) gefahren ist. Weiter hat er versucht auf dem Trail in Richtung Taubenkopf zu kommen, das vorhaben aber abgebrochen, nicht ohne dabei den Boden bei der Kehrtwende umzupflügen ... 

Ich weiß, man soll nicht mit Finger auf andere zeigen! Aber muss das sein???
Die Rotzdinger belästigen einen schon im urbanen Umfeld mit ihrem Lärm und ich frag mich echt, wie die ne Zulassung erhalten, dabei mag ich wohlklingennde Verbrennungsmotoren. Ist das ein neuer Trend im Pfälzerwald, den ich verpennt habe???   

Momentan kann ich gar nicht so viel essen und trinken, wie ich kotzen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (2. Juni 2013)

Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> ...
> Am Einstieg zum grünen Kreuz am Gräfensteinparkplatz steht jetzt übrigens auch ein Schild "NatUrwald Pfad". Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das im Winter noch nicht da war.  Am paralellen Forstweg: "Radfahren erlaubt". Das erweckt den Eindruck dass es außerhalb dieses Forstweges eben NICHT erlaubt ist, womit ein weiterer Traumpfad tabu wäre...


 


Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich skizzierte heute abend mal, was was ist.... Das das grüne kreuz nun Naturwaldpfad betitelt wird, kann als Folge haben, dass der Forst dort nicht mehr wegepflegt. Was sagt der PWV dazu?


 
Ich war heute am Gräfensteinparkplatz. Am Pfad "grünes Kreuz" ist da momentan eine Art Zaun quergebaut mit einem Schild dran "Forstarbeiten, Lebensgefahr...". Der Forstweg unterhalb (der mit "Radfahren erlaubt") ist offen.


----------



## Sarrois (3. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, man soll nicht mit Finger auf andere zeigen! Aber muss das sein???
> 
> Momentan kann ich gar nicht so viel essen und trinken, wie ich kotzen möchte!


 
In dem Fall sei es Dir gegönnt

Bei nem Arbeitskollegen war der Junggesellenabschied nach genau 7min oder genauer gesagt nach dem Überschlag eines Quad beendet
Schulter hinüber, ich konnte mir nich verkneifen zu sagen, dass ich das nicht bedauere und jeder selbst Schuld ist, der dem Trend hinterherrennt

Also wurde die Zeche von Dir bereits gezahlt

Die Drecksdinger haben keinerlei Berechtigung und zwar nirgends!


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juni 2013)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Gräfensteinparkplatz. Am Pfad "grünes Kreuz" ist da momentan eine Art Zaun quergebaut mit einem Schild dran "Forstarbeiten, Lebensgefahr...". Der Forstweg unterhalb (der mit "Radfahren erlaubt") ist offen.



Cool.....Forstarbeiten mitten in der Kernzone? (Grünes Kreuz ist in der Kernzone!!!). Okay, eben mal nachgeschaut: die ersten 600m sind noch außerhalb.
 @_Kelme_: Wann machen wir den runden Tisch? Das soll der Forst mir erklären...


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juni 2013)

Ohne jetzt groß Verständnis zu zeigen: Forstarbeiten in der Kernzone sind ja derzeit auch nicht generell verboten, sondern ein Teil des Kernzonen-Konzepts, nennt sich "Waldentwicklung". Kann man auch in der an anderer Stelle verlinkten Verordung oder bei wald-rlp nachlesen.

Der Quadfahrer wird sofern ihn mal ein Förster erwischt sicher kuriert...

Zum Thema Wald und Forstwirschaft noch ein Link zur hörenswerten Sendung von SR 2 - Fragen an den Autor mit Peter Wohlleben. (mp3, 25 MB).


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (4. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Cool.....Forstarbeiten mitten in der Kernzone? (Grünes Kreuz ist in der Kernzone!!!). Okay, eben mal nachgeschaut: die ersten 600m sind noch außerhalb.



Die Fällarbeiten sind mittendrin. Den Zaun hab ich bei meinem letzten Besuch wohl übersehen .



Pfalz-freeride schrieb:


> ...übers grüne Kreuz. Das  Kernzonenschild das irgendwann am Pfad steht war rausgeschraubt und nen  Kilometer später stand ich vor einer schönen neuen Lichtung. Das  Stammholz war weg, der Rest liegt noch. Zum rausziehen sind die  Maschinen offenbar mehrfach den etwa 25° steilen Hang hoch und unter,  jedenfalls haben auf 50 m fünf mal Reifenpaare den Pfad aufgerissen...  Kernzone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab von der Kernzonenidee überzeugten Dame im Wald erklärt bekommen warum das gemacht wird:
Fichtenwälder sind als reines Nutzholz im Pfälzer Wald angesiedelt worden und gehören dort eigentlich nicht hin. Da die Kernzone ein möglichst ursprüngliches Gebiet sein soll werden diese untypischen Bäume also umgemäht. Die Bäume werden liegen gelassen um zu verrotten und Unterholz zu bilden. 

Klingt doch durchdacht !?
Ein Rätsel bleibt, wie die Harvesterspuren und der Abtransport der wertvollen Stämme ins Bild passen.


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Kelme: Wann machen wir den runden Tisch? Das soll der Forst mir erklären...



Ich versuche gerade eine Terminabstimmung Ende Juni/Anfang Juli. Mal schauen, was da raus kommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade eine Terminabstimmung Ende Juni/Anfang Juli. Mal schauen, was da raus kommt.


Klingt gut. Ich hoffe, es ist kein Samstag angedacht, denn am 29. 6. und 6. 7. bin ich verplant...


----------



## Bike-Mac (27. Juni 2013)

http://www.neustadt.eu/PDF/Neues_Me...ID=11019&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF&WTR=1&_ts=1372330477

Hi,

habt Ihr schon gesehen welch tolles Merkblatt zum Mountainbiken seit heute auf der Homepage von Neustadt steht?

In den nächsten Tagen wird sich unser "Freund" ROS von der Rheinpfalz drüber hermachen und wir bekommen dann wieder jede Menge Sprüche zu hören :-(

Habe das Thema mal an die DIMB weitergeleitet...

Gruß

Mac


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Juni 2013)

Klar wäre es schöner, wenn wir auch offiziell auf Trails fahren dürften. Aber etwas neues steht in dem Dokument ja nicht drin. Und solange wir inoffiziell geduldet werden, grüße ich weiter freundlich die Wanderer, mache langsam und alles ist gut...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2013)

Es bleibt die Frage, was und wen man mit einem solchen "Informationsblatt" erreichen will.
99,5% aller MTB-ler und gerade denen, die bauen, schaufeln, Trails anlegen ist völlig klar, dass das _nicht so ganz _den Buchstaben des Gesetzes entspricht.
Wenn ich es nicht wüsste und hätte dann ein Blatt vor der Nase, das vor lauter §§ und Abs. 1 § 1 Art. 5 Satz 4 so wimmelt, würde ich das schnell weg legen. Das Herunterbeten von gesetzlichen Vorschriften und Verboten löst das Problem nicht. Faire Angebote und Akzeptanz wären mal ein Schritt. Wobei ich den abfahrtsorientierten Biker durch *nicht *verstehe, der ein Vollgas-Geballer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste damit begründet, dass er ja schließlich sein Bike 90 Minuten auf's hoch Weinbiet geschoben hat. Appelle der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme und des vernünftigen Umgangs miteinander im Wald verhallen da auf einigen Seiten in einem luftleeren Raum zwischen den Ohren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Juni 2013)

Jo, typisch deutsch - juristisch mal alles haarkleinst ausformuliert; wollte mich ja auch mal demnächst mit befassen. Aber halt auch wirklich nix Neues.  Juristische Theorie und lebensreale Praxis sind halt immer zwei Paar Schuhe; und: wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

So lange auch kein Fall bekannt wird, indem ein MTB'er, nur weil er auf nem Pfad unterwegs war gleich ein Ordnungsgeld oder sonstigen Ärger bekommt, ist ja auch alles kein Problem. Zumal die seit Jahren geübte Praxis der stillschweigenden Tolerierung und Duldung auch mehr und mehr dazu geeignet wäre, dieses Verbot notfalls vorm BVerfG Zufall zu bringen. Ebenfalls die genehmigten MTB-Park-Strecken oder eben die nicht wenigen genehmigten MTB-Events wie den Gäsbock z. B. - die belegen nämlich auch, dass das Verbot, generell Pfade zu befahren eben in keiner Weise zu rechtfertigen wäre, sondern ein willkürliches, unverhältnismäßiges Verbot darstellt!

Zeigt doch eben gerade die seit Jahren auch auf Pfaden praktizierte Duldung, dass durch das MTB'en im Großen und Ganzen betrachtet eben kein nachweislicher Schaden (weder Natur, Tier noch Mensch) entsteht, der ein Verbot (u. a. Verstoß gg. Art. 2 und 3 GG) weiterhin rechtfertigen würde. Wäre das MTB'en grundsätzlich schädlich, dürfte man auch keine einzelnen Passagen freigeben. Und es ließen sich ohne weiteres empirische Nachweise für die Schädlichkeit finden. Doch dies ist eben nicht der Fall!

Die Berufung bzgl. der (recht offen gehaltenen) gesetzlichen Definition eines "Waldweges" auf den Gesetzeskommentar find ich im Übrigen ein wenig ulkig!  Juristische Kommentare sind nicht mehr als eine Meinung... und was ein "Waldweg" oder ein "Pfad" (der wird nur negativ abgegrenzt) ist, ist eben nicht eindeutig definiert (andere Länder gehen da eben wie mit der ominösen 2m-Regelung weiter).

Achja, was mich an dem Schrieb noch stört: An mehreren Stellen zeigt sich, wie ungemein wichtig und heilig einer Stadtverwaltung einmal mehr die "Eigentumsrechte" (d. h., die kommerzielle Verwertbarkeit der Rohstoffe des Waldes) sind; entgegen des (Grund)rechts auf freien Zutritt zum Wald. Nach dem Motto, wenn der Wald dir gehört, kannste machen was du willst, also auch mit Harvestern rumwüten...!

Das wesentliche Problem an solchen Pamphleten ist allerdings: Durch diese werden im Grunde einmal mehr nur schlafende Hunde geweckt und Stimmung gegen die Gruppe der Waldbenutztenden Mountainbiker gemacht...!


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2013)

Sorry, wenn ich nochmal zum anderen Thema komme.
Die PWV-Markierung "grün-gelb" vom Rotenstein bis Zieglertal sowie die PWV-Markierung "blau-rot" ab Zieglertal Richtung H'hof haben nun allesamt dieses hübsche Schildchen:





Auf diesem wird quasi dargestellt, dass Bäume auf die Wege umkippen können und liegenbleiben bzw. nicht weggeräumt werden. Das dies für die Kernzone an sich gilt, ist mir klar. Aber hier erscheint der Eindruck, dass dies auch für die verbliebenen (und auch bestehen bleibenden) PWV-Markierungen gelte...
Im Pfad vom Rotenstein runter zum Zieglertal liegen immer noch die blöden zwei Bäume drin....

@K: Wir brauchen nen runden Tisch....


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2013)

Bike-Mac schrieb:


> Habe das Thema mal an die DIMB weitergeleitet...


 
Ist auch angekommen  Wir werden versuchen, das mit dem Verfasser direkt zu klären, werden aber dazu auch offiziell noch Stellung nehmen. Da alles nach Feierabend geschieht, bitte ich dafür um ein wenig Geduld. 

Wie wir das Betretungsrecht verstehen, kann man auf 

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz

nachlesen. Wir sind jedenfalls nicht der Meinung, dass man nur auf Wegen, auf denen auch PKWs und LKWs fahren können, fahren dürfen. Das steht so nicht im Gesetz in Rheinland-Pfalz und in Hessen haben wir dafür gesorgt, dass so ein Unsinn fallen gelassen wurde


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Stadt Neustadt an der Weinstraße vorhaben sollte, dies genauso konsequent durchzusetzen wie das Nichtrauchgebot in Lokalen und das Verbot, Alkohol an Jugendliche auszuschenken, ist jedes Wort zu diesem aus der Zeit geratenen Blatt sowieso schon zuviel.


----------



## Andybopp (30. Juni 2013)

wann kommen denn die Merkblätter für Wanderer, Reiter, Autofahrer, Ballonfahrer, Hundehalter und die kleinen putzigen Harvesterfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (30. Juni 2013)

Apropos Harvester...  hier waren sicher 2 Mountainbiker unterwegs.





Aufm Weg vom Turnerehrenmal zum Eckkopf hoch siehts leider öfters so aus.


----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2013)

Mittlerweile hat man den (subjektiven) Eindruck, daß es an jeder Ecke im P(f)älzerwald so aussieht, von daher verstehe ich auch nicht die Stimmungsmache der Stadt Neustadt bzw. des Herrn Hünerfauth. Aber vielleicht weiß der gar nicht, was im Wald so los ist ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wobei ich den abfahrtsorientierten Biker durch *nicht *verstehe, der ein Vollgas-Geballer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste damit begründet, dass er ja schließlich sein Bike 90 Minuten auf's hoch Weinbiet geschoben hat. Appelle der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme und des vernünftigen Umgangs miteinander im Wald verhallen da auf einigen Seiten in einem luftleeren Raum zwischen den Ohren.


Das ist mal wieder das Klientel, über das man eigentlich gar keine Worte verlieren dürfte. Das ist der geistige Bodensatz der Gesellschaft, wären die 1000 Jahre früher geboren, würden sie einfach an ihrer eigenen Dummheit verrecken (sorry, aber das musste ich so direkt formulieren). Das ist sozusagen die Schattenseite unserer "fortschrittlichen" Gesellschaft und von so Erfindungen wie dem Solidaritätsprinzip, für das es nunmal per Definition (leider?) keine Disqualifikationskriterien gibt.




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zeigt doch eben gerade die seit Jahren auch auf Pfaden praktizierte Duldung, dass durch das MTB'en im Großen und Ganzen betrachtet eben kein nachweislicher Schaden (weder Natur, Tier noch Mensch) entsteht, der ein Verbot (u. a. Verstoß gg. Art. 2 und 3 GG) weiterhin rechtfertigen würde. Wäre das MTB'en grundsätzlich schädlich, dürfte man auch keine einzelnen Passagen freigeben. Und es ließen sich ohne weiteres empirische Nachweise für die Schädlichkeit finden. Doch dies ist eben nicht der Fall!


Das ist hier (meiner Auffassung nach) gar nicht der entscheidenende Punkt. Hier wird einfach nur gemauert und versucht, alte (teilweise nur auf Gewohnheit beruhenden) Hoheitsrechte auf Gedeih und Verderb zu halten. Eine logisch schlüssige Begründung ist hier gar nicht das Thema, wird vielleicht sogar ganz bewusst vermieden, weil man hier nichts als Pseudo-Argumente oder glatte Lügen vorzubringen hätte.




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Achja, was mich an dem Schrieb noch stört: An mehreren Stellen zeigt sich, wie ungemein wichtig und heilig einer Stadtverwaltung einmal mehr die "Eigentumsrechte" (d. h., die kommerzielle Verwertbarkeit der Rohstoffe des Waldes) sind; entgegen des (Grund)rechts auf freien Zutritt zum Wald. Nach dem Motto, wenn der Wald dir gehört, kannste machen was du willst, also auch mit Harvestern rumwüten...!


Gut, das ist ja nun schon zur Genüge bekannt - was keine Kohle bringt, ist egal oder man versucht es sogar einzudämmen. Und der Forst hat nunmal das "Hausrecht" im Wald, die DÜRFEN da machen, was sie wollen.  Aber wenn man selbst mal irgendwas im Wald machen will, wo drei Steinchen oder Stöckchen bewegt werden, und man nicht direkt mit einem Koffer Bimbes in der Hand zum Ortstermin kommt, sind plötzlich tausend immens wichtige rechtliche und ökologische Stolpersteine zu beachten. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech: wenn es einen wohlhabenden Gönner der MTBer gäbe und der an den richtigen Stellen ein paar Scheinchen auf den Boden fallen lassen würde, könnten "offiziell genehmigte" MTB-Strecken auch auf dem kurzen Dienstweg, ohne jegliche Umwege in kürzester Zeit entstehen...!

Mich wundert sowieso, dass noch niemand auf diesen Absatz des tollen Merkblatts eingegangen ist:



> Die Landesforstverwaltung und zum Teil auch kommunale Waldeigentümer sind jedoch grundsätzlich dafür aufgeschlossen, neben dem bestehenden Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald auch ein überschaubares Angebot genehmigter Downhill-Strecken in verantwortlicher Trägerschaft einer Radsport- oder Tourismusorganisation
> zu etablieren. Hierzu sind aber waldrechtliche und naturschutzrechtliche Genehmigungen erforderlich.


Das klingt ja wie mit offenen Armen auf uns zu rennen  Dazu würde ich gerne mal ein paar Sätze mehr hören, wie die hohen Herren sich das vorstellen...! Von mir aus müssen sich da nur mal ein paar Leute drüber einig werden, wo es dafür geeignete Korridore gibt und schon stehe ich mit Absperrband und Schaufel bereit 




lomo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat man den (subjektiven) Eindruck, daß es an jeder Ecke im P(f)älzerwald so aussieht...


Um dem ganzen eine etwas weniger relative Richtung zu geben: man kann definitiv sagen, dass es im PW, völlig egal wo und wann Holzernte betrieben wird, so oder sogar noch deutlich schlimmer aussieht. Ich habe auf dem Weg zu einem meiner geliebten "Hometrails" letztens mein Rad ein ganzes Stück schieben und tragen müssen, weil der Weg einfach WEG ist (haha, Wortspiel). Und das sind belegbare Fakten. Es gibt einige Wege, wo sich schon vor Jahren die Harvester durchgefräst haben und jetzt immer noch tiefe "Spurrillen" in den Wegen sind oder Teile von Wegen einfach so zerstört bleiben, wie sie es danach waren. Am Hang die wüsten Rückegassen zu haben ist ja eine Sache, aber danach nicht mal kurz ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und die Wege wieder in Ordnung bringen ist echt asozial.


----------



## HelmutK (1. Juli 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ist auch angekommen  Wir werden versuchen, das mit dem Verfasser direkt zu klären, werden aber dazu auch offiziell noch Stellung nehmen. Da alles nach Feierabend geschieht, bitte ich dafür um ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> Wie wir das Betretungsrecht verstehen, kann man auf
> 
> ...



Aktuelle Ergänzung:

Rein zufällig ist uns heute heute bei der Aktualisierung des Rechts in Schleswig-Holstein (siehe hier http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/321-die-rechtslage-in-schleswig-holstein) eine höchst interessante Gemeinsamkeit, aber ein noch interessanterer Unterschied aufgefallen. Lasst das einfach mal auf Euch wirken:

1. Schleswig-Holstein

"Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege), sowie besonders gekennzeichnete Wanderwege, Radwege und Reitwege. Rückegassen und Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sind keine Waldwege."

2. Rheinland-Pfalz

"Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege."

Worauf ich hinaus will:

1. Schleswig-Holstein

"nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege,* die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege)*"

2. Rheinland-Pfalz

"nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege"

Für den Juristen gibt es hier rechtsvergleichend zwei wichtige Erkenntnisse:

1. Aus dem Vergleich zwischen Schleswig-Holstein und Rheinland-Pfalz wird deutlich, dass sich der Begriff "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" nicht nur auf solche Wege beschränkt, die man mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann, sondern auch solche Wirtschaftswege umfasst, auf denen man nicht mir zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen fahren kann. Andernfalls wäre die Definition "Fahrweg" (der Klammerzusatz ist hier gesetzestechnisch im Sinne einer Definition zu verstehen) in Schleswig-Holstein überflüssig gewesen. In Anbetracht der sich aus der Definition "Fahrweg" ergebenden Einschränkung hat der Gesetzgeber in Schleswig-Holstein den Waldwegebegriff auf gekennzeichnete Wanderwege, Radwege und Reitwege ausgedehnt, was dieses Ergebnis untermauert.

2. Aufgrund der fehlenden weiteren Einengung und Definition des Begriffs "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" in Rheinland-Pfalz folgt, dass dort auch solche forstlichen Wirtschaftswege als Waldwege gelten, die man nicht mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann. Der Begriff "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" ist daher in Rheinland-Pfalz weiter als in Schleswig-Holstein. Im Gegenzug ist die Auflistung derjenigen Wege, die nicht als Waldwege gelten, in Rheinland-Pfalz länger und umfasst insbesondere auch Fußwege und -pfade, was sich eigentlich auch nur daraus erklären lässt, dass man in Rheinland-Pfalz den Begriff der forstlichen Wirtschaftswege nicht nur auf die Fahrwege beschränken sollte, sondern eine Beschränkung über die Begriffe Fußweg und -pfad herbeiführen wollte. Jedoch sagt der Gesetzgeber der Gesetzgeber in Rheinland-Pfalz nicht, woran man diese Wege, deren Befahren verboten sein soll, erkennen kann. Aber er sagt ziemlich eindeutig, dass jedenfalls die Beschilderung als z. B. Wanderweg nicht dazu führt, dass ein Weg als Fußweg oder -pfad gilt. Ergänzend darf ich dazu dann auf die Kurzkommentierung verweisen http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz

Der Rechtsvergleich zwischen Schleswig-Holstein und Rheinland-Pfalz belegt somit, dass es in Rheinland-Pfalz keine Mindestwegbreitenregelung gibt und das Radfahren/Mountainbiken auch auf solchen Wegen, die man nicht mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann, grundsätzlich erlaubt ist, sofern diese nicht mit amtlichen Schildern ausdrücklich als Sonderweg für Fußgänger gewidmet sind oder mit amtlichen Schildern ein ausdrückliches Verbot des Befahrens verhängt wurde.

Da sich Rechtsrecherchen im Ehrenamt leider nicht mal so nebenher machen lassen und wir uns gegenüber Behörden und Verwaltung nicht mit schlecht recherchierten und/oder schlecht begründeten Ausführungen blamieren dürfen, bitte ich noch um ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## goflo (7. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder was zum Waldumbau.

Das hier ist der Weg vom Weissen Stein zum Eckkopf. Der war früher grad mal halb so breit. 





So langsam wird echt an jeder Ecke umgegraben. Was haben die vor? Waldautobahn deluxe oder was?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Juli 2013)

Zur Info zwecks Windräder im Pfälzer Wald

Atlas zur Windernergie


----------



## Kelme (18. Juli 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Zur Info zwecks Windräder im Pfälzer Wald
> 
> Atlas zur Windernergie



Besonders lustig: Im Pfälzerwald sind genau die Flecken, wo es noch klappen könnte, in der 6 Kilometerzone, wo sich die Leute am Haardtrand ihre Aussicht nicht verschandeln lassen wollten (ich auch nicht, aber ich wohne nicht da).
Wenn sich die Betreiber und Kommunen jetzt mal ein Stück weit von der wirtschaftlichen (und sonstigen) Vernunft leiten lassen, dürfte das Thema für den Pfälzerwald zunächst durch sein. 
Risiko: Irgendeiner lässt doch für teuer Geld ein Gutachten für seinen geplanten Standort anfertigen (bis zu 100.000,-  teuer) und erbringt den "Gegenbeweis". Wobei: Wie soll ich meinen Bürgern in der Kommune erklären, dass ich gerade 100.000,-  raus gehauen habe und das Gutachten sagt "No Go!" ??
Die Windräder werden höher, ausgereifter und auch heute "schlechte" Standorte passen auf einmal ins Raster. Wobei: Die neue Technik funktionert ja dann an Standorten mit passender Windhöffigkeit nochmals besser.


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2013)

...mal ehrlich, für die Spielwiese Deines Avatars musste auch der eine oder andere Baum weichen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Juli 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mal ehrlich, für die Spielwiese Deines Avatars musste auch der eine oder andere Baum weichen...



Dazu gibt es zwischenzeitlich allerlei interessante Betrachtungen:

Isst beispielsweise der Biker im Rahmen seiner modischen  Low-Carb-Diät schön viel Rindfleich aus Sojamästung, kann dessen ökologischer Fußabdruck den des E-Bike fahrenden Selbstversorger-Vegetariers deutlich übersteigen.

Alles nicht eindimensional!


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Juli 2013)

@Athabaske: Was willst du (mal wieder) mit so nem vor plumpen Relativismus nur so triefenden Spruch eigentlich jetzt nochmal ausdrücken...?

Zum Thema: Ich trau der Sache noch nicht so wirklich... die Windrädchenlobby wird garantiert keine Ruhe geben. Immerhin ein wenig beruhigend, dass damit auch einmal quasi offiziell bestätigt wird, dass viele Standorte (und grade im windschwachen Pfälzerwald) schlicht ungeeignet sind. Was bislang aber auch niemanden davon abhielt, an anderen Ecken alles wild zuzustellen mit den Dingern; schließlich ging es darum, Geld zu drucken und Subventionen abzugrasen. Ein paar km weiter südlich wachsen neben den vier vorhandenen (die sich in den Sommermonaten kaum bewegen) seit ein paar Wochen auch wieder vier von den (noch ein paar Meter höheren...) Spargeln in den Himmel... Wegen des Windparks auf der Gerstfeldhöhe soll eine das Landschaftsbild zerstörende Überlandleitung an PS vorbei zur Biebermühle gespannt werden.  In Steinalben "freut" man sich über die Pläne vom westlich auf der Sickingerhöhe gelegenen Nachbarn Hermersberg, genau in der Region der untergehenden Sonne mehrere Windräder aufzustellen. Schattenwurf und Sichtverschandelung inklusive! Alles nach dem Willen der Regierung, frei nach dem Motto: Divide et impera...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2013)

@_Athabaske_: geh bitte wieder in dein keller !


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2013)

...alle so schlecht gelaunt hier?

Es scheint wohl DAS Fettnäpfchen-Thema schlechthin zu sein.

Ich wollte nichts relativieren, aber die Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei was Windenergie anbelangt ist nur schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Juli 2013)

...sagte der Weißmaler!


----------



## Athabaske (18. Juli 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...sagte der Weißmaler!


...wo?


----------



## kraft_werk (28. Oktober 2013)

http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...itzt-windrad-brennt-lichterloh_vid_42115.html

..sowas wollte ich nicht im Wald haben..


----------



## Athabaske (29. Oktober 2013)

...auf keinen Fall sollte man die Gefahr missachten...


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## haekel72 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich befürchte das wir uns auch im Pfälzerwald daran Gewöhnen Dürfen/Müssen!


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Oktober 2013)

Müssen müssen wir gar nichts...  Noch kann man was dagegen tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (30. Oktober 2013)

Klar, aber am Ende wird -wie Immer- die Politik und das Geld Siegen! Ich unterstütze auch die Windrad Gegner (Peter Duke vom Berg!)


----------



## Laerry (1. November 2013)

Lieber hab ich die 4 Atomreaktoren vor der Nase weiterhin laufen als das der größte Wald in Deutschland landschaftlich zerhackstückelt wird.


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. November 2013)

traurige Leute hier unterwegs...


----------



## Zelle (5. November 2013)

Nicht traurig. Ist doch schön wenn es Leute gibt, die bereit sind Atommüll bei sich zu lagern. Im Pfälzerwald ist ja auch viel Platz


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. November 2013)

Es nimmt kein Ende... 

Der mögliche, wilde unkoordinierte, das einmalige Landschaftsbild und die Umwelt zerstörende Bau von zahlreichen Windindustrieanlagen zur Bedienung der Gewinninteressen von Kapitalgesellschaften in einem so gut wie völlig unbesiedelten(!), einzigartigen Naturpark wie dem Pfälzerwald - hat absolut gar nichts mit Atommüll oder -Kraftwerken zu tun...!


----------



## dietrichw (6. November 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Es nimmt kein Ende...
> 
> Der mögliche, wilde unkoordinierte, das einmalige Landschaftsbild und die Umwelt zerstörende Bau von zahlreichen Windindustrieanlagen zur Bedienung der Gewinninteressen von Kapitalgesellschaften in einem so gut wie völlig unbesiedelten(!), einzigartigen Naturpark wie dem Pfälzerwald - hat absolut gar nichts mit Atommüll oder -Kraftwerken zu tun...!



Das sehe ich absolut genauso.  
Und wenn man das doch unbedingt vergleichen möchte: Selbst, wenn man den Pfälzerwald wirklich komplett mit Windrädern zubauen würde, also dicht an dicht und flächendeckend auf jedem Berg, bekäme man damit nicht einen einzigen AKW-Block ersetzt. Nicht mal dann, wenn besonders viel Wind weht. Auch das macht, zumindest in meinen Augen, den Irrsinn so total.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcblubb (6. November 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> traurige Leute hier unterwegs...



Ein wirklich großer Mann und Aufklärer (Voltaire) hat mal sinngemäß gesagt:

"Ich bin nicht eurer meinung,
aber ich werde darum kämpfen,
dass ihr euch ausdrücken könnt."

Nur Kleingeistern fehlt die Toleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden...

Gruß

MC


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. November 2013)

Mit Toleranz hat das nichts zu tun. Ihr dürft eure Meinung ruhig haben.
Wenn Biblis mal hinüber is, dürft ihr euch freuen  Dann is das Geheule wieder groß.
Wenn ihr keine Windräder wollt, zieht ins Ruhrgebiet und freut euch, dass alle 5Monate ein weiteres Dorf dem Tagebau weichen darf 
Naja, können eben nicht alle mit mit offenen Augen für neue Ideen durchs Land laufen. 
Man kann den Fortschritt auch verhindern, wie war das:

"Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder sagte, wo kämen wir hin und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin wir kämen, wenn wir gingen."

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Teufelstisch (6. November 2013)

Danke - für die exemplarische Veranschaulichung dessen, was ich kritisiere.

Niemand ist grundsätzlich gegen Windenergie. Biblis, Philipsburg, Cattenom, Fessenheim und Co. wird es aber auch dann noch geben, wenn wir den Pfälzerwald komplett gerodet und mit Windindustrieanlagen zugestellt haben. Mal wieder nur schwarz und weiß... Die Schädlichkeit von Atomenergie wird dazu missbraucht, intakte Natur und Umwelt rücksichtslos zu zerstören. Oder wie in diesem Falle: Braunkohletagebau. Sehr sachlich!

Wenn also dieser vermeintliche "Fortschritt" so aussieht, dass man Natur und Umwelt wieder einmal allein den menschlichen Interessen (nach Strom aus der Steckdose) unterordnet - dann hat man sehr wohl das Recht, genau dies zu kritisieren!

Ich persönlich lebe nicht im Pfälzerwald. 2 km von mir rotieren Windrädchen. Meinetwegen; ich kann damit leben... Aber ich schätze den Pfälzerwald als eine Insel, als Rückzugsort in eine weitgehend von Mensch und Auswüchsen ausbeuterischer, kapitalistischer Konsumgesellschaft unberührte, ruhige, schöne Natur; wie es sie so in dieser Form in Deutschland, wenn gar Mitteleuropa kaum noch gibt...

Aber ja, zerstören wir diese Insel auch noch...! Nach dem undemokratischen, absolutistischen TINA-Motto M. Thatchers: "there is no alternative"!  O tempora, o mores...


----------



## Laerry (6. November 2013)

Interessant, was mein Kommentar für ne Diskussion losgetreten hat. Um das mal klar zu stellen: Ich bin nicht gegen erneuerbare Energien. Ich bin aber dafür, das der Wandel weg von fossilen Brennstoffen und Atomenergie mit bedacht durchgeführt werden muss. Aktionismus wie das die AKW´s alle sofort abgeschaltet werden oder das jede Gemeinde meint schnell auf den Windkraftboom aufspringen zu können um schnell Geld zu scheffeln ist der falsche Weg. Am Ende sind dann auch die letzten Wäder zerspargelt, die Energiewende wird auf so kurze Zeit unbezahlbar und/ oder der Verlust an Stromkapazitäten wird einfach durch Braunkohle ausgeglichen (Feinstaub, Co²-> Menschen sterben). Da habe ich halt lieber noch ein paar Jahre die Reaktoren in Sichtweite laufen und muss dafür keine Windräder im Herzen des Pfälzerwaldes hinnehmen. Ich bin mir nämlich sicher, das in einigen Jahren wensentlich klügere Möglichkeiten erarbeitet werden können, um sauberen Strom zu produzieren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2013)

Die Energiewirtschaft und unsere gewählten Politiker würden vielleicht erst mal dafür Sorge tragen, dass der Windpark Nordsee ans Netz geht, bevor man sich über weitere Ausbauten Gedanken macht die kein Mensch braucht. Heute schon schalten die EnergieversorgerLeitungen ab weil kein Bedarf besteht und die Kosten für eine Bereithaltung zu teuer sind.


----------



## Optimizer (7. November 2013)

Man kann von mir aus für oder gegen AKW's bzw. Windräder sein. Das ist jedem seine Sache und hat nicht unbedingt hier im Forum was suchen.
Was aber halt gar nicht geht ( und damit zurück zum regionalen Bezug), ist das Gemeinden fernab von ihrem touristischen Kerngebiet und rein kommerzgeleitet versuchen, den Reibach in einer der urigsten und natürlichsten Ecken des PW zu machen. Denn in die Kante Hermersbergerhof-Johanniskreuz-Taubensuhl sollten keine Windräder gehören.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orangerauch (14. November 2013)

wenn, dann eine lange Linie von Windrädern entlang des westlichen Randes des Pfälzerwaldes als weithin sichtbare Landmark zur Kennzeichnung: Hier ist der Übergang von einer Agrarzone in ein Naturreservat... oder was das es bleiben sollte.


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2013)

... Teilnehmer des Mountainbike-Rennens Schlaflos im Sattel bedanken sich jedes Jahr bei ihren Gastgeber, der *Stadt Weidenthal*, mit einem Waldtag. Dann helfen sie Wanderwege freizulegen oder sie räumen den Sportplatz auf, der mitten im Wald liegt. ...

Quelle


----------



## Laerry (5. Dezember 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ... Teilnehmer des Mountainbike-Rennens Schlaflos im Sattel bedanken sich jedes Jahr bei ihren Gastgeber, der *Stadt Weidenthal*, mit einem Waldtag. Dann helfen sie Wanderwege freizulegen oder sie räumen den Sportplatz auf, der mitten im Wald liegt. ...
> 
> Quelle



Einige Kommentare unter dem Artikel machen mir echt Angst....


----------



## Optimizer (9. Dezember 2013)

Die wilden Jahre sind vorbei
Kaiserslautern/Neustadt: In Sachen Mountainbike-Tourismus suchen Förster und Veranstalter nach Regeln
Von Michael Böhm

Geführte Mountainbike-Touren durch den Pfälzerwald sind ein boomendes Geschäft. Bislang findet es allerdings oft in einer Grauzone statt, denn die gewerbliche Nutzung des Waldes ist eigentlich genehmigungs- und gebührenpflichtig. Seit längerem versuchen Forstämter, Touristiker und Veranstalter dieser Form des sportlichen Natur-Urlaubs einen verbindlichen Rahmen zu geben. Aber noch klaffen die Vorstellungen auseinander.Im Spätsommer dieses Jahres hatte Achim Perabo dicke Sorgenfalten im Gesicht. Soll ich etwa künftig bei jeder Tour einen extra Antrag stellen, wann ich mit wie vielen Teilnehmern wo lang fahren will?, fragte der Mountainbike-Führer aus Hochspeyer im September, als Wirtschaftsministerin Eveline Lemke (Grüne) sein nagelneues Geschäft im dortigen Gewerbegebiet besuchte. Und dann gleich in mehreren Ausführungen, wenn ich durch das Gebiet von verschiedenen Forstämtern fahre? Die Ministerin fragte nach und versprach, sich zu kümmern.Ganz so weit wird es für Perabo und sein rundes Dutzend Kollegen, die bislang geführte Mountainbike-Wanderungen durch den Pfälzerwald anbieten, wohl nicht kommen. Aber die Zeiten, in denen die organisierten Bergradler durch den Forst fahren konnten, wann und wo es ihnen gefiel, neigen sich dem Ende. Nicht zuletzt, weil diese Form des Kurzurlaubs an der frischen Luft in den vergangenen Jahren einen kräftigen Aufschwung nimmt, müssen nach Ansicht der Forstverwaltungen jetzt klare Regeln her.

Das verlangt schon das rheinland-pfälzische Waldgesetz, erläutert Günter Franz von der zuständigen Zentralstelle der Forstverwaltung in Neustadt. Der Paragraf 22 Absatz 6 sieht vor, dass organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald anmeldepflichtig sind. Und bei gewerblicher Nutzung werden sogar Gebühren fällig. Auch wenn der Wald grundsätzlich frei zugänglich ist, nutzen diese Veranstalter doch das Eigentum anderer für ihre Zwecke. Da ist es nur gerecht, wenn sie dafür einen finanziellen Beitrag leisten. Wandervereine wüssten das schon lange und hielten sich meist daran. Also müsse es auch für die Mountainbiker gelten.

Hinzu kommen andere Fragen, die nach Ansicht der Förster geklärt werden müssen: Halten sich auch alle Veranstalter an ihren eigenen Ehrenkodex, nur die vorgesehenen Wege für ihre Trails zu benutzen? Welche Rechte und Pflichten haben die Förster im Umgang mit den Touristen? Und wie sieht es mit der Haftung bei möglichen Unfällen aus? Auch wenn bei Touren im Pfälzerwald schwere Verletzungen bislang sehr selten sind, wollen wir doch eine Haftpflicht-Versicherung von den Veranstaltern sehen, betont Günter Franz von der Forst-Zentralstelle. Sonst kommt es im Zweifelsfall zu Schadenersatz-Prozessen, die sich gegen die Forstämter richten.

Warum diese Themen nicht längst erledigt sind, kann sich Waltraud Schneider nur so erklären: Früher hatte dieser Sport ein wenig den Geschmack von Freiheit und Abenteuer, meint die Geschäftsführerin vom Mountainbike-Zentrum Pfälzerwald. Erst in den letzten Jahren haben viele erkannt, dass es sich dabei um einen boomenden Zweig des hochwertigen Tourismus handelt. Nicht zuletzt deshalb hätten sich ja fünf Verbandsgemeinden, zwei Kurorte und drei Landkreise im Jahr 2006 zu einem Verein zusammengeschlossen, der unter anderem ein Streckennetz von fünf Touren quer durch den Nationalpark betreut.

Günter Franz von der Forst-Zentrale erinnert sich in Sachen Rahmenvertrag für Mountainbiker etwas anders: Schon vor einem Jahr haben wir dazu einen Entwurf vorgelegt. Aber damals waren viele Beteiligte, unter anderem Veranstalter und Kommunalpolitiker, mit unseren Vorschlägen nicht einverstanden. Da habe ich das Papier wieder in die Schublade gelegt. Genauer möchte Franz die Hindernisse nicht nennen, aber offenbar waren den Beteiligten die Gebühren etwas zu hoch. Wir wollen niemanden aus dem Wald fernhalten, betont dagegen der Förster, aber ein angemessener Obolus muss schon sein.

Denn die Kundschaft, die sich auf den Sattel schwingt, hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich verändert: Fuhren früher eher junge Freaks in den Wald und über Stock und Stein, frönen heute eher ältere, aber sportlich Gebliebene im bunten Outfit diesem Sport. Und viele schauen dabei nicht auf den Euro, sie suchen eher den exklusiven Event für einen Kurzurlaub, hat Waltraud Schneider ermittelt. Und weil das auch für die Unterbringung gilt, haben wir manchmal sogar Probleme mit angemessenen Hotel-Kapazitäten. Zur Zeit ermittelt eine Studentin anlässlich ihrer Abschlussarbeit, wie sich die neue Zielgruppe genau zusammensetzt und was die Kunden in ihrem Urlaub erwarten. Die Ergebnisse werden sicher interessant, meint die Touristik-Expertin.

Aber den Trend zur stilvollen Natur-Veranstaltung kann Gerhard Schöfer, einer der Pioniere des Mountainbike-Tourismus aus dem Elmsteiner Tal, aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Für uns war das Jahr 2013 die bisher beste Saison, berichtet der ehemalige Deutsche Meister im Sprint- und Zeitfahren. Konkrete Zahlen mag er nicht nennen, aber es waren schon einige hundert Gäste. Und die meisten sind gut situierte Leute im Mittelalter, manchmal kommen auch ganze Familien.

Er bietet seinen Kunden inzwischen Komplett-Pakete aus geführten Touren, ausgewählten Hotels und urigen Gaststätten am Wegesrand. Da übernachten die Kunden schon mal im Kloster St. Maria in Esthal, für manchen ein ganz neues Erlebnis.

Schöfer hat übrigens mit seinem Forstamt in Johanniskreuz, wo er meist unterwegs ist, bereits einen Gestattungsvertrag abgeschlossen. Da steht alles Wichtige drin, was wir dürfen. Und natürlich haben wir auch eine Haftpflicht-Versicherung für unsere Gäste, erläutert der Fahrrad-Profi. Eine jährliche Nutzungsgebühr zahlt er dem Forstamt inzwischen auch, denn: In unserer Branche sind die wilden Jahre vorbei. Und die verrückten Downhill-Fahrer, die gepanzert und verspoilert die Hügel runterbrettern, brauchen wir im Pfälzerwald schon gar nicht. Sie haben dem Ruf unseres Sports, der ja vom Respekt vor der Natur lebt, in der Vergangenheit nur geschadet.

Günter Franz von der Forst-Zentralstelle und Waltraud Schneider vom Mountainbike-Park hoffen jetzt, dass sie dem Beispiel von Johanniskreuz bald folgen und endlich einen Rahmenvertrag für die gewerblichen Waldradler abschließen können. Das schafft dann Klarheit und erspart den Veranstaltern, jede Tour einzeln anmelden zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. Dezember 2013)

Ein top recherchierter Artikel. Haben wir also doch nen  Nationalpark....:what:
Und jaja...da war sie wieder, die Verkehrssicherungspflicht!?


----------



## goflo (9. Dezember 2013)

Wir wollen niemanden aus dem Wald fernhalten, betont dagegen der Förster, aber ein angemessener Obolus muss schon sein.

Ich kotz im Strahl...


----------



## radsportnils (9. Dezember 2013)

> In unserer Branche sind die wilden Jahre vorbei. Und die verrückten Downhill-Fahrer, die gepanzert und verspoilert die Hügel runterbrettern, brauchen wir im Pfälzerwald schon gar nicht. Sie haben dem Ruf unseres Sports, der ja vom Respekt vor der Natur lebt, in der Vergangenheit nur geschadet.



.. persönlich gefällt mir dieses allumfassende "Wissen" eines selbsternannten MTB-Pionier überhaupt nicht und trägt meiner Meinung nach keinenfalls zu mehr "Anerkennung" unserer Sportart bei. Das ist mir einfach viel zu plakativ und verbohrt ....  

Manchmal sollte man etwas überlegen bevor man sich öffentlich positioniert und sich ins "bessere" Licht rückt . Schade .. sehr schade !

"Entweder man geht mit der Zeit, oder Mann *geht* mit der Zeit .."


----------



## lomo (9. Dezember 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Wir wollen niemanden aus dem Wald fernhalten, betont dagegen der Förster, aber ein angemessener Obolus muss schon sein.
> 
> Ich kotz im Strahl...



Ähm, da geht es um gewerbliche Nutzung, bitte nicht aus dem Kontext reissen.
Als gewerblicher Veranstalter hätte ich eigentlich kein Problem entsprechende "Gebühren" zu leisten, wenn diese im vernünftigen Rahmen bleiben. Gleichzeitig bedingt dies aber auch, dass die Kundschaft bereit ist auch einen angemessenen Betrag für einen Guide zu bezahlen.



radsportnils schrieb:


> .. persönlich gefällt mir dieses allumfassende "Wissen" eines selbsternannten MTB-Pionier überhaupt nicht und trägt meiner Meinung nach keinenfalls zu mehr "Anerkennung" unserer Sportart bei. Das ist mir einfach viel zu plakativ und verbohrt ....
> 
> Manchmal sollte man etwas überlegen bevor man sich öffentlich positioniert und sich ins "bessere" Licht rückt . Schade .. sehr schade !
> 
> "Entweder man geht mit der Zeit, oder Mann *geht* mit der Zeit .."



Auf was beziehst du dich da?


----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Eher mal wieder ein Beispiel für viel Wind um Nix! 

Seh da jetzt auch keinen wirklichen "Skandal". Betrifft doch eh nur eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit von findigen Geschäftsleuten - vom Otto-Normal-MTBer, der hier seine einsamen Runden dreht oder sich mal mit Freunden zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten trifft ist da ja nicht mal annähernd die Rede. Wenn jemand den Wald in dieser Form in gewerblicher(!) Art nutzt, hat man halt auch gewisse Verpflichtungen...


----------



## NorwegianWood (10. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Von Gerhard SchÃ¶fer
> 
> ...Und die verrÃ¼ckten Downhill-Fahrer, die gepanzert und verspoilert die HÃ¼gel runterbrettern, brauchen wir im PfÃ¤lzerwald schon gar nicht. Sie haben dem Ruf unseres Sports, der ja vom Respekt vor der Natur lebt, in der Vergangenheit nur geschadet.â...



  Verallgemeinerungen sind immer wieder ganz groÃ! 
Und das von einem Pionier (selbsternannt??)/ Rad-Profi, ich lach mich schlapp!

Wie sieht es denn mit etwas Respekt fÃ¼r die lieben DH-Kollegen aus, sind schlieÃlich auch nur ein Teil der Natur?? 
Ach nee, die sind ja alle miteinander total verrÃ¼ckt, geben ihr ganzes Geld fÃ¼r ihre Bikes aus, fÃ¼r gefÃ¼hrte Touren bleibt da nix mehr Ã¼brig .. 
Unter denen soll es sogar einige geben, die so verrÃ¼ckt sind, dass sie auf ihren regelmÃ¤Ãigen StreifzÃ¼gen durch die Natur freiwillig die MÃ¼llberge anderer Wochenend-Sorglos-Erholungs-Waldbenutzer-GRUPPEN (und das ist nicht nur die Wanderfraktion, gelle!) in ihre Ã¼berdimensionierten PanzerrucksÃ¤cke einladen und aus dem Wald schleppen, nur um diese fachgerecht zu entsorgen. Vor allem auch dann, wenn gerade mal keine Presse zugegen ist ..

Was wir im Wald brauchen ist Respekt/RÃ¼cksichtnahme in vielerlei Hinsicht, Leute wie dich ($$$) - eher nicht


----------



## Laerry (10. Dezember 2013)

Auch geführte, angemeldete Touren müssen sich also komplett an die vorgesehenen Wege halten? Dann bliebe an geführten Trail-Touren nur der MTB-Park selbst? Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Dezember 2013)

Ziemlich wahrscheinlich: Nein... Interpretiert doch nicht immer gleich in hellster Aufregung so viel in Aussagen, die mal irgendwo von irgendwem in irgendeinem (aus journalistischer Sicht dazu gewohnt drittklassigen) Artikelchen in irgendeiner Lokalpostille getätigt wurden! 

Dialog - statt Spekulation. Und weiterhin gilt: wo kein Kläger, auch kein Richter...


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Dezember 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> Auch geführte, angemeldete Touren müssen sich also komplett an die vorgesehenen Wege halten? Dann bliebe an geführten Trail-Touren nur der MTB-Park selbst? Sehe ich das richtig?



Eigentlich fahren wir ja alle illegal. Nur ist das manchem MTBler immer noch nicht bewusst. Das hat nichts mit geführt oder nicht zu tun. Auf Trails dürfen wir eigentlich nicht fahren. Das Gesetz ist zwar etwas schwammig, aber richtige Trails sind klar verboten.
Aber solange nichts wildes passiert und wir uns - in der Mehrheit - ordentlich benehmen werden wir eben toleriert.

Etwas anderes ist z.B. der Gäsbock oder solche Veranstaltungen. Da werden die Strecken ausnahmsweise genehmigt. Aber da kennen sich andere hier deutlich besser aus.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und weiterhin gilt: wo kein Kläger, auch kein Richter...


Genau. Und deshalb gilt: Ordentlich benehmen im Wald. Dann ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2013)

das hier 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dialog - statt Spekulation. Und weiterhin gilt: wo kein Kläger, auch kein Richter...



in Kombination mit dem hier



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Genau. Und deshalb gilt: Ordentlich benehmen im Wald. Dann ist alles gut.



und alles ist gesagt

Hört doch bitte auf Probleme zu sehn wo keine sind, geht lieber radeln.


----------



## s60 (10. Dezember 2013)

Der Artikel ist so gut, dass selbst ein Schulklassenausflug zum Problem wird.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf Probleme zu sehn wo keine sind, geht lieber radeln.



Auch wenn ich quasi Verursacher der "Diskussion" bin...bitte auf bumble hören und ja bitte keine Petition wegen dem Artikel starten....


----------



## Laerry (10. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Eigentlich fahren wir ja alle illegal. Nur ist das manchem MTBler immer noch nicht bewusst. Das hat nichts mit geführt oder nicht zu tun. Auf Trails dürfen wir eigentlich nicht fahren. Das Gesetz ist zwar etwas schwammig, aber richtige Trails sind klar verboten.
> Aber solange nichts wildes passiert und wir uns - in der Mehrheit - ordentlich benehmen werden wir eben toleriert.
> 
> Etwas anderes ist z.B. der Gäsbock oder solche Veranstaltungen. Da werden die Strecken ausnahmsweise genehmigt. Aber da kennen sich andere hier deutlich besser aus.
> ...



Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Hätt ja sein können das es dann ein Hintertürchen zur Trailbenutzung gäbte.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Auf Trails dürfen wir eigentlich nicht fahren. Das Gesetz ist zwar etwas schwammig, aber richtige Trails sind klar verboten.


 
Das widerspricht sich aber!  "Klar verboten" ist es gerade wegen der "schwammigen" Gesetzeslage und der quasi jahrzehntelangen unproblematischen Duldungspraxis - eben nicht! Was die Ebene der willkürlich eingeschränkten Grundrechte betrifft schon gar nicht. Daher tun wir auch nichts "illegales". In diese düstere Ecke sollten wir uns nicht auch noch selbst stellen!


----------



## Athabaske (11. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich aber!  "Klar verboten" ist es gerade wegen der "schwammigen" Gesetzeslage und der quasi jahrzehntelangen unproblematischen Duldungspraxis - eben nicht! Was die Ebene der willkürlich eingeschränkten Grundrechte betrifft schon gar nicht. Daher tun wir auch nichts "illegales". In diese düstere Ecke sollten wir uns nicht auch noch selbst stellen!


...wüsste auch nicht, inwiefern in Rheinland-Pfalz ein Verbot für bestimmte Wegearten bestünde. Auch wenn das gerne vielfältig so dargestellt wird und dann willfährig nachgeplappert oder abgeschrieben.

Der Pfälzerwald ist das Traileldorado, gerade weil es nicht prizipiell verboten ist.

Haar-in-der-Suppe-Sucher empfehle ich mal den Besuch meiner "schönen" Heimat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich aber!  "Klar verboten" ist es gerade wegen der "schwammigen" Gesetzeslage und der quasi jahrzehntelangen unproblematischen Duldungspraxis - eben nicht!



Ich meinte, dass die Grenzen was erlaubt ist und was nicht, nicht ganz klar sind. Schmale Trails sind meiner Meinung nach klar nicht erlaubt. (s.u.)
Inwieweit die Duldung das dann juristisch anfechtbar macht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Daher tun wir auch nichts "illegales". In  diese düstere Ecke sollten wir uns nicht auch noch selbst stellen!



Doch bitte. Ich bin dieses Jahr 40 geworden, bin verheiratet, Beamter und habe zwei Kinder und einen Garten mit Baum. Bitte lass mir noch ein Stück Wildheit 



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wüsste auch nicht, inwiefern in Rheinland-Pfalz ein Verbot für bestimmte Wegearten bestünde. Auch wenn das gerne vielfältig so dargestellt wird und dann willfährig nachgeplappert oder abgeschrieben.



Ich zitiere mal aus dem Landeswaldgesetz (Quelle: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz):
1: Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald *nur *auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt
2: Waldwege ... sind ... forstliche  Wirtschaftswege; ... Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.

Leider ist das eigentlich klar. Nur die genaue Grenze zwischen Wirtschaftsweg und Fußweg ist nicht klar. Schmale Trails würde aber sicher kaum einer als Wirtschaftsweg bezeichnen.

So, und jetzt verabschiede ich mich aus der Diskussion und sage nur noch mal: Ordentlich benehmen auf dem Trail, dann ist alles gut. (Sonst laufen einige hier auch Gefahr beim Kacken vom Blitz getroffen zu werden)
Ich geh jetzt Radfahren


----------



## saturno (11. Dezember 2013)

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz):


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Dezember 2013)

tststs... so holen sich also gesetzestreue Staatsdiener ihren Nervenkitzel... - wenn dass der Dienstherr erfährt! 

Eigentlich ödet mich diese dibbelschisserische juristische Korinthenkackerei ja auch an.  Da wird definiert, was "Waldwege" sind und in nem Nebensatz, was nicht (Negativabgrenzung). Aber nicht definiert, was eigentlich genau ein Fußweg oder -pfad ist. Weshalb sich andere Länder ja irgendwann auch genötigt fühlten, dies z. B. durch Mindestbreiten zu regeln. Außerdem dien(t)en Pfade ja auch mal "wirtschaftlichen" Zwecken. Naja, egal...

Die jahrelange, völlig unproblematische und dem Regelungszweck ja widersprechende Praxis der Duldung (d. h. der in jeder Hinsicht fehlende Vollzug) ist eigentlich das beste Argument für denjenigen, der evtl. irgendwann einmal seinen Fall vor den BGH oder gar vors BVerfG bringen würde. Es zeigt nämlich, dass einer gesetzlichen Einschränkung in dieser Form schlicht jegliche Begründung fehlt.

Bis dahin müsste man sich ja eigentlich keine Gedanken darüber machen. Leider wird es ja auch nicht überall in D so gehandhabt - und auch hier kann die Lage unter Umständen ja auch mal schnell kippen...


----------



## Athabaske (11. Dezember 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz):






			
				ebenda schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen  unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese  nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind.  Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies  durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.


...


----------



## Laerry (11. Dezember 2013)

Klint für mich wie ne 1A Grauzone.


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß, das ist "Fingerpointing"

Liebe Wanderer, nehmt doch euren Unrat bitte aus den Wald mit nach Hause und entsorgt ihn dort. Die Mountainbiker werden es euch danken! ;-)




Wandererunrat von *lomo* auf Flickr

Lieber Forst, sägt man so die Bäume ab und lässt dann 3 m hohe Stümpfe stehen?




So sägt man Bäume ab von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub das Betretungsrecht im P(f)älzerwald ist klar:




Betretungsrecht von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (16. Dezember 2013)

... wie so betreten... kommer doch fahre...?


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (16. Dezember 2013)

Im Pälzerwald scheint die 2m Regelung eh ne andere zu sein... die Wege über 2m sind von KaLuMa Rentnern bevölkert die mitm Auto zur Hütte "wandern"(wurd erst letztens wieder aufm Weg vom Saupferch Richtung Lambi überholt...)... da macht man mitm Rad halt Platz und weicht auf die schmaleren Seitenwege aus.. gelebte Toleranz


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Dezember 2013)

Steht aktuell im Hauensteiner Boten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (20. Dezember 2013)

... wenn ich jetzt den Bildschirm drehe, kann da was raus laufen?


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2013)

"Die Windräder wären nicht zu sehen"

???


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> "Die Windräder wären nicht zu sehen"
> ???


 
 Von Hauenstein aus.....

Das ist im Endeffekt wie früher mit den Kolonien. Die waren weit weit weg, da musste man den Afroamerikaner nicht beim Schuften zusehen und konnte weiterhin ein gutes Gewissen haben....


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Dezember 2013)

Naja nen Windrad mit der Ausbeutung von Sklaven zu vergleichen geht doch ein bisschen weit...

Ich kenne den Langerkopf und das was dort vom Militär noch steht ist ja auch nicht gerade die reinste Natur. Gilt da dann auch der Spruch "Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn", nur weil sich die Bauten nicht über die Baumwipfel erstrecken?

Ein Windrad sieht zwar schei*e aus ist aber eventuell notwendig. Wenn der Standort entsprechend naturverträglich bzw. weniger schädlich ist um so besser. Wichtig finde ich eher, dass der Subventionswahn zurück geschraubt wird, dass Windräder nur dort gebaut werden wo sie sich wirtschaftlich rentieren und nicht überall dort wo sie es nur dank erhöhter Einspeisevergütung tuen.

So,... und nun Feuer frei bei diesem zugegeben sehr polarisierenden Thema!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Dezember 2013)

Gegen eines hätt ich ja auch nix. Aber es sind insgesamt mal von 60 in der Ecke Johanniskreuz-Hermersbergerhof-Hofstätten gesprochen worden. Und eine vom Land aufgegebene Untersuchung hat eben ergeben, dass die Windausbeute auf den Spitzen des Pfälzerwaldes nicht berauschend ist.
Den Gemeinden geht es in erster Linie um Pachteinnahmen. Der Windstrom ist nur ein Deckmäntelchen dafür.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Dezember 2013)

Das kleine Wörtchen "rentabel" sagt schon alles. Und es wird eben keine "eigene Energieversorgung" werden, die Grundstückseigentümer bekommen vom Betreiber ein paar Euro Pacht, den Rest sackt der ein. Das wichtigste ist ja auch ein vermeintlich ökologisch reines Gewissen. "Die Kinder" in der Zukunft werden vielleicht auch einmal fragen, wieso ihr euch und den einmaligen Pfälzerwald damals für ein paar Euro fuffzich verraten und verkauft habt...! Dieser "Prospekt" könnte auch so direkt aus der Propagandaabteilung von Juwi und Co. stammen. Ich könnt echt k.....!

Und von wegen nur "ein Windrad". Das ist Bauernfängerei. Wenn das erste steht, ist der Damm gebrochen!


----------



## Laerry (20. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das kleine Wörtchen "rentabel" sagt schon alles. Und es wird eben keine "eigene Energieversorgung" werden, die Grundstückseigentümer bekommen vom Betreiber ein paar Euro Pacht, den Rest sackt der ein. Das wichtigste ist ja auch ein vermeintlich ökologisch reines Gewissen. "Die Kinder" in der Zukunft werden vielleicht auch einmal fragen, wieso ihr euch und den einmaligen Pfälzerwald damals für ein paar Euro fuffzich verraten und verkauft habt...! Dieser "Prospekt" könnte auch so direkt aus der Propagandaabteilung von Juwi und Co. stammen. Ich könnt echt k.....!
> 
> Und von wegen nur "ein Windrad". Das ist Bauernfängerei. Wenn das erste steht, ist der Damm gebrochen!




So isses. Die Kehrseite ist halt: Irgendwo muss der Strom herkommen, und Atomkraft oder gar Kohle will auch keiner.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Dezember 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> So isses. Die Kehrseite ist halt: Irgendwo muss der Strom herkommen, und Atomkraft oder gar Kohle will auch keiner.



Wuuuargh... Nicht schon wieder...!  Windstrom aus dem Pfälzerwald ist aber nun einmal gerade eben nicht der einzig denkbare Gegensatz zu Kohle oder Atom...! Aber genau dies wird ständig suggeriert, weshalb sich dieses plakative, inhaltlich mehr als dürftige "Aber" zum wesentlichen, alle Bedenken beiseitedrückenden Haupt"argument" entwickelt hat. Als würden die paar Leutchen, die innerhalb des Pfälzerwaldes leben gleich einen eigenen Atomreaktor benötigen...! Dieses völlig einseitge CDU-"Infoblättchen" ist wirklich auch einfach nur dreist, vor allem grade der Punkt "nicht sichtbar"...! Und dann noch die vermeintlich "dankbaren Kinder"... *würg*

Und ja, die Militärruinen auf dem Mosisberg/Langerkopf sind auch keine Natur... Dann hätte man aber entweder ein Museum draus machen sollen - oder eben renaturieren. Anstatt nun die beispiellos harmonische Aussicht vom Luitpoldturm völlig zu zerstören! Und in 10 Jahren sieht's hier dann so aus wie im Soonwald oder Hunsrück...


----------



## saturno (20. Dezember 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> So isses. Die Kehrseite ist halt: Irgendwo muss der Strom herkommen, und Atomkraft oder gar Kohle will auch keiner.




soll sich doch mal fatsiggi der ja jetzt der superfattsiggi ist, drum kümmern und seinen neuen job im neuen ministerium mal vernünftig umsetzen. aber von da wird nix kommen, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (20. Dezember 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wuuuargh... Nicht schon wieder...!  Windstrom aus dem Pfälzerwald ist aber nun einmal gerade eben nicht der einzig denkbare Gegensatz zu Kohle oder Atom...! Aber genau dies wird ständig suggeriert, weshalb sich dieses plakative, inhaltlich mehr als dürftige "Aber" zum wesentlichen, alle Bedenken beiseitedrückenden Haupt"argument" entwickelt hat. Als würden die paar Leutchen, die innerhalb des Pfälzerwaldes leben gleich einen eigenen Atomreaktor benötigen...! Dieses völlig einseitge CDU-"Infoblättchen" ist wirklich auch einfach nur dreist, vor allem grade der Punkt "nicht sichtbar"...! Und dann noch die vermeintlich "dankbaren Kinder"... *würg*
> 
> Und ja, die Militärruinen auf dem Mosisberg/Langerkopf sind auch keine Natur... Dann hätte man aber entweder ein Museum draus machen sollen - oder eben renaturieren. Anstatt nun die beispiellos harmonische Aussicht vom Luitpoldturm völlig zu zerstören! Und in 10 Jahren sieht's hier dann so aus wie im Soonwald oder Hunsrück...



Klar, ich geb dir auch recht, ich will die Windräder da auch nicht - es ist nur ein Denkanstoß. Wenn jeder in Deutschland allerdings sagen würde er will die Windräder nicht vor seiner Haustür haben wir ein massives Problem. Wenns nur nach mir ginge könnte man die ebenen in Norddeutschland noch mehr zupflastern, find die eh ned schön


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein anderes Thema. 
Vielen Dank für's Kaputtbremsen der Wege!




Kurve von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Laerry (21. Dezember 2013)

Weinbiet? Warst du da zufällig heute?


----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2013)

Weiter nördlich


----------



## Laerry (22. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok, dachte am Weinbiet hätte ich Richtung Benjental ähnliche Hinterlassenschaften gesehen


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja, am Weinbiet sieht es an manchen Stellen auch nicht gerade schön aus. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (22. Dezember 2013)

Laerry schrieb:


> Klar, ich geb dir auch recht, ich will die Windräder da auch nicht - es ist nur ein Denkanstoß. Wenn jeder in Deutschland allerdings sagen würde er will die Windräder nicht vor seiner Haustür haben wir ein massives Problem. Wenns nur nach mir ginge könnte man die ebenen in Norddeutschland noch mehr zupflastern, find die eh ned schön



Windräder im offshore-Bereich sind in der Tat "ertragreicher" jedoch nur wenn es keine Volksaufstände gegen neue Hochspannungstrassen quer durchs Land von Nord nach Süd gibt. Hieran ist kürzlich ein großes Offshore Windkraft Projekt vor Norddeutschlands Küste gescheitert. Die große Einweihungsparty mit Angi wurde abgesagt. Die Anlagen stehen jetzt an Land auf Lager. Stellen wir uns also mal auf neue Oberlandleitungen (Stromtrassen) in der Rheinebene ein, wenn wir Windräder in Mittelgebirgen vermeiden wollen...


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf zum angesprochenen Bericht im Bilderthread ab:

Als Biker wird das keinen interessieren, was man an den Forstarbeiten auszusetzen hat, ein Wanderer, der seinen zerstörten Wanderweg nennt und jetzt seine Lieblingshütte nicht mehr erreichen kann, wird da sicher ernst genommen. Die Beschwerden müssten halt seitens der Hüttenwirte kommen, dann ändert sich eventuell was.
Grade im Bereich Kehrdichannichts war ich echt schockiert was die da angerichtet haben, meine bisherige Verbindung Dicke Eiche --> Alte Schmelz ist an einer Stelle völlig zerstört und das schon seit Monaten, das soll wohl ganz bewusst stillgelegt werden


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Grade im Bereich Kehrdichannichts war ich echt schockiert was die da angerichtet haben, meine bisherige Verbindung Dicke Eiche --> Alte Schmelz ist an einer Stelle völlig zerstört und das schon seit Monaten, das soll wohl ganz bewusst stillgelegt werden



Mich würde es echt mal interessieren, nach welchen Kriterien der Forst so ne Stilllegung "entscheidet" und auf welcher Rechtsgrundbasis sowas erfolgt.




Bumble schrieb:


> Ich geb mal meinen Senf zum angesprochenen Bericht im Bilderthread ab:
> 
> Als Biker wird das keinen interessieren, was man an den Forstarbeiten auszusetzen hat, ein Wanderer, der seinen zerstörten Wanderweg nennt und jetzt seine Lieblingshütte nicht mehr erreichen kann, wird da sicher ernst genommen. Die Beschwerden müssten halt seitens der Hüttenwirte kommen, dann ändert sich eventuell was.
> Grade im Bereich Kehrdichannichts war ich echt schockiert was die da angerichtet haben, meine bisherige Verbindung Dicke Eiche --> Alte Schmelz ist an einer Stelle völlig zerstört und das schon seit Monaten, das soll wohl ganz bewusst stillgelegt werden


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mich würde es echt mal interessieren, nach welchen Kriterien der Forst so ne Stilllegung "entscheidet" und auf welcher Rechtsgrundbasis sowas erfolgt.



Die haben weniger Arbeit mit dem Aufräumen und dementsprechend ne höhere Rentabilität bei den Forstarbeiten.
Nen kleinen Wander-Weg, der noch dazu nicht markiert ist, "sterben" zu lassen wird sicher nicht offiziell entschieden, das läuft vermutlich nach dem Motto: Wenn sich keiner meldet oder beschwert, ham wir uns in Zukunft ne Menge Arbeit gespart. Alles Vermutungen mit denen ich aber sicher nicht völlig daneben liege.


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2013)

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß man geneigten und auch geeigneten MTBlern die Pflege und den Erhalt diverser Pfade überträgt.
Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es da einen Wust von Bürokratie, der das aussichtslos erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Kelme (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nicht mal, dass es immer eine Entscheidung des Forstes ist, aber es gibt Entwicklungen, die den Interessen des Forstes da absolut in die Karten spielen. "Besucherlenkungskonzepte" ist die eine Überschrift und die freiwillige Aufgabe von Wanderpfaden durch die bisherigen Pfleger die andere.
Besucherlenkungskonzepte versuchen die Vielzahl der Wege zu reduzieren und dafür "Qualität" anzubieten. Warum dann gerade bei uns im Gemeindewald zwei überregionale Wanderwege weg von Pfaden und hin auf geschotterte Waldpisten gelegt werden, verstehe wer will, aber da die Ortsgruppe des PWV hier völlig überaltert, schafft halt der Wegewart es nicht, diese Pfade begehbar zu halten. Dass der "Eschdler Paad" im vergangenen Jahr von den Wegepflegern aus dem SiS-Umfeld komplett saniert wurde, fällt da schon nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
Eine breite Forstpiste liegt im Interesse des Forstes und wird schon deswegen frei gehalten. Da kann der Wege- und Markleirungswart dann mit dem Essjuwie längs fahren und bunte Zeichen an die Bäume malen. Sichere Zufahrten, die ganzjährig von LKW befahren werden können, sind im Wettbewerb heute Verkaufsargument. Das fließt einiges an Schotter rein. Noch besser: Schafft mir das geschlagene Holz gleich zu Sammelplätzen. Die Transportschäden sind die gleichen.


----------



## NorwegianWood (30. Dezember 2013)

> .. es sah dort teilweise aus wie nach einem Krieg.



Economics vs. Biodiversity


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... aber da die Ortsgruppe des PWV hier völlig überaltert, schafft halt der Wegewart es nicht, diese Pfade begehbar zu halten. ...



... aber vielleicht schafft es dann eine Schar an bereitwilligen MTBlern diese Wege begeh- und befahrbar zu halten ... bevor sie auch überaltern


----------



## goflo (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch so das Gefühl, dass immer nur die Forststrassen geräumt werden. Die kleinen Pfade bleiben so wie soe sind, da kommt man ja mitm Auto ned hin.

War gestern mal wieder in der Gegend um den Eckkopf. Da gibts Stellen die sehen aus wie nach einer Übung in Baumholder.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2013)

Ohne jetzt ein Experte für Forst- und Waldrecht zu sein: Was "Waldwege" und "Pfade" betrifft liegen diese ja nicht nur in radfahrverbotspezifischer Sicht in einem weit dehnbaren Graubereich. Diese kommen und gehen... Pfade entstehen ja im Kern meist allein schon durch regelmäßige Begehung und werden ja auch in den meisten Fällen eben nicht unbedingt bewusst "stillgelegt", sondern durch exzessive Ernteaktionen verwüstet - Aufräumen und Wiederbegehbarmachung von Pfaden wird die privaten, allein auf den Gewinn schielenden lohndumpenden privaten Erntefirmen (letztens fuhr ich bei Steinalben an nem kompletten Trupp rumänischer Waldarbeiter vorbei...) auch herzlichst wenig interessieren. Die Frage ist viel eher, warum die zuständigen Forstbehörden eben wenig bis nichts gegen die zunehmenden Exzesse unternehmen...?!

Irgendwelche seltsamen touristischen "Besucherlenkungskonzepte" kann man meiner Meinung nach völlig ignorieren, die haben mit der Sache an sich auch recht wenig zu tun und sind insb. rechltlich auch völlig irrelevant. Einen existierenden, frequentierten, angenommenen Pfad kann man schlicht und ergreifend auch nicht "stillegen" - da müsste man schon den halben Wald extra für in Schutt und Asche legen! Wer die Pfade letzlich pflegt, ist auch egal - wenn's zunehmend MTBer sind kann es dem Image ja nur zuträglich sein!

Interessant fand ich letztens auch die Meldung, dass das Grüne Landesumweltministerium auch noch die gesetzliche Verpflichtung zur ausgleichenden Wiederaufforstung lockern will. Würde der Windindustrie ja nochmal ein paar Euro sparen...!

Da's an anderer Stelle angesprochen wurde: Dann schreibt doch öfter mal Leserbriefe; mich wundert wirklich, warum da so wenig Gebrauch von gemacht wird. Grade seitens der DIMB z. B.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand den Absatz über Umleitungen die eingerichtet werden, sollte ein Wanderweg im Abholzgebiet liegen lustig. Da hab ich jetzt schon so oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese entweder nicht existieren oder für Wanderer zumindest ein erheblicher Zeitaufwand wäre. Am weissen Stein (Wachenheim, nicht der auf der anderen Rheinseite) stand ich vor kurzem nach 3-4km Forstweg vor so nem Absperrband, wär ich umgekehrt, hätt ich mich geärgert, da sowieso keine Maschine mehr da war. Vom Schwarzbachtal in Richtung Meisertal gabs auf nem Holzumladeplatz nichtmal annähernd sowas wie Absperrungen, willkommen war ich aber auch nicht - Wahrscheinlich hätt das keiner sehn sollen, dass der Harvester auf dem übernässten boden den Hang runtergerutscht ist.

offtopic: Die Werbung hier funktioniert! Auf der vorherigen Seite kam mir "Kapitalanlage: Windkraft"


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2013)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich fand den Absatz über Umleitungen die eingerichtet werden, sollte ein Wanderweg im Abholzgebiet liegen lustig. Da hab ich jetzt schon so oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese entweder nicht existieren oder für Wanderer zumindest ein erheblicher Zeitaufwand wäre. ...



+1



Radde schrieb:


> ...
> offtopic: Die Werbung hier funktioniert! Auf der vorherigen Seite kam mir "Kapitalanlage: Windkraft"



Hahaha, bei dir auch? 
Und ich dachte Google häte bei der personalisierten Werbung geschlampert!


----------



## Pfalzbike (30. Dezember 2013)

So Klinke mich mal in das Thema mit ein. Denke Wege kommen und gehen. Befahre selbst eine alte Waldautoban die mittlerweile fast zu einem Pfad zugewachsen ist. Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Rietburg wer dort schon öfter war weiß wovon ich spreche da gibt es überall abkürzungen. Der Forst schlägt sich auch seine Trassen in den Wald heute erst wieder gesehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Auf dem Weg ist man gefahren wie auf Asphalt.


----------



## orangerauch (31. Dezember 2013)

zunehmend exzessive Waldbewirtschaftung resultiert auch aus den zuhemenden Holzbedarf für die Produktion nachwachsender Energieträger. Steigende Preise hierfür bestätigen dies. Rumänen im Wald, scheinen sich auch weniger mit dem Pfälzerwald verbunden zu fühlen und werden eher kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, den Wald wie Schlachtfeld zu verlassen. Soweit der Druck der ökonomischen Seite.

Nun entsteht die Frage, wie sich gesellschaftliches Gegengewicht zu entwickeln vermag. Interessensverbände mit Einfluss auf die Politik sind hierfür in dieser Demokratie als ausgleichende Kräfte vorgesehen. Nur wie können die interessen der privaten, "erholungssuchenden Waldnutzer"- um den offiziellen Slang zu verwenden - formiert werden, wenn "Radfahrer" und "Wanderer" in gegenseitigem Klinsch liegen?
- und erstere sich dazu noch völlig illegal sich im Wald verhalten, also einen noch schlechteren Stand haben.

Man würde sagen: Die Opposition ist gespalten und sogar teilweise Illegal. Gespaltene Gegenkräfte können sich indes verbünden, wenn sie geimeinsame Interressen wahrnehmen wollen. Ich denke, hier wäre der Ansatz und der Hebel ziviler Gegewehr gegenüber die Ökonomie. Diese zu formieren ist Sache der Netzwerkens eines jeden Betroffenen und der Offenheit zu Kooperation mit dem "gegnerischen" und gleichzeitig "interssensählichen" Teil der "Opposition", also mit den aussterbenden (?) Wanderverbänden, so meine Überlegungen. 

Wie im DAV gelebt, können Bergsteiger und Mountainbilker inzwischen in einem Dachverband  zusammenb integiert werden. Der DAV hat aufgrund seiner hohen Mitgliederzahl entpsrechende Ressourcen und Einfluss - ist alldergings auch weitgehend Machtlos z.B. gegenüber der Ausweitung der Skipisten in den Alpen, hier jedoch gibt es auch andere Gegenkräfte…

Im Schwarzwald hinter meiner Wohnung läuft ebenso in die Waldausbeutung auf Hochtouren, mit den geschilderten sukzessiven Verfall von naturnahen Pfaden, die nicht als Premiumwege deklariert sind, welche ensprechnend mehr unter Aufsicht stehen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (31. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## orangerauch (31. Dezember 2013)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Der Wald hat keine Lobby
> http://www.zeit.de/1980/02/der-wald-hat-keine-lobby



...es sei denn, die Politik verpflichtet sich dem Ziel der Walderhaltung, und formuliert Verpflichtungen gegen über dem Waldbewirtschafer, wie im "Zeit"-Artikel beschrieben. Allein hier liegt unsere Handhabe...
Immerhin schienen noch nicht alle Politiker von Lobbisten der Ertragswirtschaft gekauft gewesen zu sein…


----------



## roischiffer (31. Dezember 2013)

orangerauch schrieb:


> ...
> Immerhin schienen noch nicht alle Politiker von Lobbisten der Ertragswirtschaft gekauft gewesen zu sein…



Das war bisher wohl noch nicht nötig   *|-|*


----------



## RazorRamon (23. Januar 2014)

Bei allem Verständnis für die Mountainbiker muss man aber auch sehen, welche Schäden manche mit ihren breiten Geländereifen im Wald anrichten! Als ich heute mit meinem umwelt- und menschenfreundlichen Tretroller im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs war, konnte ich voller Entsetzen die Spuren dieser Verwüstungen sehen!


----------



## saturno (23. Januar 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis für die Mountainbiker muss man aber auch sehen, welche Schäden manche mit ihren breiten Geländereifen im Wald anrichten! Als ich heute mit meinem umwelt- und menschenfreundlichen Tretroller im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs war, konnte ich voller Entsetzen die Spuren dieser Verwüstungen sehen!





das waren sicher die biker mit den fetten reifen, werden die rotsocken wieder erzählen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (23. Januar 2014)

Unerhört!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Januar 2014)

Dabei haben die noch immer die glatten Sommerschluppen aufgezogen. Wartet mal ab, was da noch mit den groben Winterwalzen kommt. Da wackelt der Fels!


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Januar 2014)

Verdammte FatBikes...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2014)

Uffbasse moi Saarlännischer Froind, sunschd mach ich doi Wald aach kapudd!


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Januar 2014)

Komm nur uff Dich hammer hier gewart. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Judge (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

am 25.1.2914 wurde mir auf dreiste Weise am Technik Parkour Hochspeyer mein Bike gestohlen. Der Täter aus dem Raum Kaiserslautern wurde bereits polizeilich ermittelt. Leider gibt dieser nichts über den Verbleib des Bikes bekannt.

Eventuell kann jemand von Euch etwas dazu beitragen oder zumindest Augen und Ohren offen halten.

Aktuelle Part Liste

Rahmen: Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum 7 Zoll Federweg, Modell 2007 w/D.O.P.E.
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla R
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race 180mm / 20 mm Steckachse incl. Mojo Tuning Cardrige gefertigt in UK EINZELSTÜÇĶ
schwarzes Team Casting
Kurbelgarnitur: Truvativ Ruktion, 6061, 175mm, Howitzer spline
Kettenblätter: FSA 38
Kettenführung : e.thriteen
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR, sealed cartridge bearings
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050X
Zahnkranz: Shimano Deore (11-30 Zähne, 8-fach)
Schaltwerk: SRAM SX-5, mid cage
Schalthebel: SRAM SX-5 8-speed trigger
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 780 mm ungekürzt poliert
Vorbau: Funn Direct Mount
Bremsen: Formula 203mm
Felgen: Sun Rims S-Type
Sattel: WTB Silverado Thinline
Sattelstütze: FSA FR-270 DBL

Auch wenn die Chance gering ist möchte jede Chance nutzen ...
Bilder sind genügend in meinem Profil vorhanden

mfg 

claudius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (23. Februar 2014)

Heute gefunden über dem Bereich Steinbruch Königsbach.

Auf einmal links und rechts vom Weg Flatterband und einlaminierte Zettel.


----------



## Laerry (23. Februar 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> Heute gefunden über dem Bereich Steinbruch Königsbach.
> 
> Auf einmal links und rechts vom Weg Flatterband und einlaminierte Zettel.



Dieses "nein" steht so aber nicht im Landesforstengesetz....


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht mag ja jemand §22 Abs. 3 und §37 Abs. 2 des Landeswaldgesetzes Rheinland-Pfalz (LWaldG) einlaminieren und darunter hängen...


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Link dazu

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2014)

Hab mal ne E-Mail an die Stadtverwaltung Neustadt/Weinstraße mit Verweis auf das Foto und die erwähnten Paragraphen + DIMB-Link geschickt. Mal schaun was die dazu sagen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Es wird aufgerüstet
> 
> Allem Anschein nach führt das *Ordnungsamt* neuerdings Kontrollen auf den stärker frequentierten Trails durch..
> Heute am BT im Raum DÜW



Auf welcher Grundlage?
Gibt es "Betroffene"?


----------



## goflo (24. Februar 2014)

?!?! Da stehen sich also den ganzen Tag zwei Hansel die Beine in den Bauch ....irgendwo auf einem verlassenen Trail im Wald und hoffen, dass ein Biker vorbeikommt?
Muss schlimmer um die Staatskasse stehen als gedacht?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Februar 2014)

Und was machen die dann? Winken oder vom Rad reißen?


----------



## goflo (24. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne E-Mail an die Stadtverwaltung Neustadt/Weinstraße mit Verweis auf das Foto und die erwähnten Paragraphen + DIMB-Link geschickt. Mal schaun was die dazu sagen.



DA bin ich mal gespannt, OB und WAS du als Antwort bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> ?!?! Da stehen sich also den ganzen Tag zwei Hansel die Beine in den Bauch ....irgendwo auf einem verlassenen Trail im Wald und hoffen, dass ein Biker vorbeikommt?
> Muss schlimmer um die Staatskasse stehen als gedacht?


...könnten die nicht einfacher noch ein paar tausend Festmeter für die Staatskasse verkaufen? Wenn man gerade so schön dabei ist das Tafelsilber der kommenden Generationen zum Löcherstopfen zu verheizen...


----------



## roischiffer (25. Februar 2014)

Montags  am Bismarkturm - habsch das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Laerry (25. Februar 2014)

goflo schrieb:


> ?!?! Da stehen sich also den ganzen Tag zwei Hansel die Beine in den Bauch ....irgendwo auf einem verlassenen Trail im Wald und hoffen, dass ein Biker vorbeikommt?
> Muss schlimmer um die Staatskasse stehen als gedacht?



Kurstadt....


----------



## I3uchi (18. März 2014)

Edit: Bringt ja eh nichts sich aufzuregen...


----------



## tommybgoode (18. März 2014)

Nur die Ruhe. Hat irgendjemand das mal über weniger als acht Ecken gehört? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. März 2014)

Wo bleibt euer Verständnis, die so hoch gepriesene Toleranz?
Im letzten derzeit statistisch erfassten Jahr 2012 erreicht die Verschuldung des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz einschließlich der Bürgschaften einen Wert von *39,10 Mrd. Euro*. Das entspricht einem Pro-Kopf-Wert von *9.801,03 Euro je Einwohner* des Landes. *Es lebe rot-grün* 
Nachzulesen bei http://www.haushaltssteuerung.de/verschuldung-land-rheinland-pfalz.html
Keine so teuren Bikes kaufen, pro Kopf Belastung reduzieren und somit haben wir keine weiteren Schäden durch die doo..... Biker  im Wald, weil sie dann zu Fuß unterwegs sein müssen und alle werden wieder glücklich.
Ob sich da jemand dran hält? Ich weiß wo ich am WE wieder bin.


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. März 2014)

hmmm... selbst unter großer Anstrengung kann ich da jetzt wirklich keinen direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema Zukunft des Bikens im PW erkennen! Und ich bin wahrlich kein Fan der derzeitigen Landesregierung. Die aber was das Problem "Verschuldung" öffentlicher Haushalte betrifft auch nur bedingt für die ursächliche Steuergesetzgebung (in erster Linie die Nichterhebung von Steuern auf riesige Vermögen, Erbschaften und hohe Einkommen) auf Bundesebene verantwortlich gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. März 2014)

Du hast da auch noch die Kommunalverschuldung vergessen (rechter Reiter). Macht nochmal ca. 3.400 €/Kopf. :-(

Jetzt der Bezug zum Wald!!! Je Festmeter Fichte gibt es lt. google zurzeit ca. 80 €. Bei einer Kopfverschuldung von 13.200 €/Kopf müssten Stadt und Land also 165 Festmeter pfälzische Fichte pro Einwohnernase verkaufen.

Keine Ahnung, wieviele Bäume das sind!? Auf jeden Fall wäre es im "Wald" danach viel heller!

Durch den Verkauf des Nürburgrings wird die Schuldenlast so um die 18 €/Kopf sinken, Ratenzahlung des Käufers ignoriert! Da könnte also 1/4 Festmeter als Fichte stehenbleiben oder im Wald als Table benutzt werden.


----------



## RazorRamon (1. April 2014)

Fahrt einfach mit dem Tretroller. Macht erstens noch ein bisschen mehr Spaß als mit dem MTB, zweitens trainiert man mehr Muskeln, drittens tut einem nie mehr der Arsch weh und viertens schlägt man auch nicht mit dem Sack auf die Stange.

Aber vor allem gelten für den Tretroller keine Einschränkungen vom MTB, weil der kein Fahrzeug sondern ein Spielgerät ist, laut Verkehrsordnung. Ich war heute unterwegs, auf Singletrails und Wurzelpfaden, natürlich nur dort, wo auch Wanderer lang dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suprarenin (21. April 2014)

Also zur Zeit verwüstet der Forst ja wirklich JEDEN Weg um Lambrecht herum. Falls die Wege dann aber mal restauriert werden, kommt irgendwie auch nix brauchbares dabei rum. Mein absoluter Favorit ist der grobe Schotter auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt (Richtung Schützenhaus). Schleudertrauma inklusive


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2014)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> ... Mein absoluter Favorit ist der grobe Schotter auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt (Richtung Schützenhaus). Schleudertrauma inklusive


Ich kenne niemanden, der vom Kaisergarten diese Abfahrt benutzt.´


----------



## Suprarenin (21. April 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der vom Kaisergarten diese Abfahrt benutzt.´



Bin die breite Auffahrt/Abfahrt eine Zeit lang zehnmal am Stück hoch gebolzt. Wenn man in kürzester Zeit viele Höhenmeter machen wollte, war das ziemlich effektiv (nur eben nicht besonders spannend). Das ist aber weniger das Problem. 
Tückisch wird die Abfahrt erst von der Hellerhütte kommend. Das liegt dann aber evtl. mehr an meinem körperlichen Zustand und den damit verbundenen koordinativen Defiziten (Trails wie der Groschenpfad oder ans 1. Brünnel runter wären in dem Moment Selbstmord)


----------



## Schenkelbrenner (10. Mai 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der vom Kaisergarten diese Abfahrt benutzt.´


Ich kenn einen, nämlich .Dich.
Jagst mal 600 Biker die Stecke hoch und gibst solche Kommentare.
Du solltest in die Politik, da machst du sicherlich Karierre.
@Supra..
Der Tipp  war ok.
Musst dich nicht rechtfertigen.
Auch nicht vor den Forengöttern.


----------



## Bonsaibiker (10. Mai 2014)

Er hat von *Abfahren* gesprochen und nicht von Hochfahren.


----------



## Spalthammer (10. Mai 2014)

Er hätte auch seine "übermotivierten" Finger still halten können und sich seine dummen Kommentare "verkneifen" können. Dann müsste man sich nicht über hoch und runterfahren unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (14. Mai 2014)

Gut gewässert hat sich der Pfälzerwald in der Nähe von Kaiserslautern heute frisch und munter gezeigt. Mir ist in unserer Gegend auch in mehr als 30 Jahren mit dem unmotorisierten Bike im Wald nie jemand aufgefallen, der mich schief angesehen oder gar verbal attackiert hätte. Lediglich einmal hatte mich ein Förster kurz gestoppt, aber da war ich auch mit der 650er Enduro unterwegs gewesen. Mein Dienstausweis, den ich damals dabei hatte, konnte den Waldmeister aber völlig beruhigen.


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2014)

hier wäre eine Kurbel aber äußerst praktisch gewesen, um nicht ständig in die Siffe trampeln zu müssen


----------



## Optimizer (16. Mai 2014)

Pssssst. Don't feed the troll


----------



## MrMapei (16. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Pssssst. Don't feed the troll


Du meinst wohl "Don't feed de Roll"


----------



## roischiffer (17. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> hier wäre eine Kurbel aber äußerst praktisch gewesen, um nicht ständig in die Siffe trampeln zu müssen


das ist keine Siffe sondern Maibock - und der ist eben zu dieser Jahreszeit angesagt ...


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Juni 2014)

Servus,

ich hab mal gegoogelt und das komplette Pamphlet gefunden

http://www.neustadt.eu/PDF/Neues_Me...ID=11019&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF&WTR=1&_ts=1372330477

es umfasst 4 Seiten und geht auf einen K. H. zurück.

Stellt sich die Frage wieso nur die erste Seite ausgehängt wird und konkret von wem?

Wo kann man die Wirtschaftswegesatzung der Stadt Neustadt einsehen?

Will Herr H. das MTBiken im eigentliche Sinne in der Gemarkung Neustadt/W. damit faktisch untersagen?

Was machen die Herren Kurschat, Baum und die anderen ambitionierten Fahrer aus Neustad und Umgebung?

Gab es eine EMAIL bei der Stadt NW und was haben die geantwortet?


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Juni 2014)

und vor allem:
legt die Tourist Info NW das Schreiben jedem Vermieterverzeichnis bei, damit
potentielle Urlaubsgäste auch gleich wissen daß sie nur auf Forstwegen willkommen sind?


----------



## Laerry (4. Juni 2014)

"Nach § 3 Abs. 7 LWaldG sind „
Waldwege
... nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete,
dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirt
schaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rü-
ckeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung
sowie
Fußwege und -pfade sind
keine Waldwege
.“"

Das wäre ja ziemlich eindeutig oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2014)

Meine Mail wurde nie beantwortet.


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Juni 2014)

Die DIMB kommt ja scheinbar zu einer anderen Einschätzung.

Ich frage mich halt nur warum NW die Sache so offensiv angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Juni 2014)

an und für sich sind wir doch pfalzweit sehr gut geduldet


----------



## rockmachine 66 (4. Juni 2014)

"_Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*._"
Wenn man das alles so liest, wie es der Gesetzgeber auch geschrieben hat, dann stellt sich die Frage, woran man Fußwege und -pfade erkennt? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
1. Für eine Zweckbestimmung als Fußweg oder -pfad müssen amtliche Schilder aufgestellt werden.
2. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg reicht nicht aus.
Dementsprechend sind Fußwege und -pfade als Sonderweg für Fußgänger zu beschildern (http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zeichen_239.svg) Nichtsdestotrotz wird in Diskussionen immer wieder behauptet, dass unter Fußwegen und -pfaden nur schmale Wege zu verstehen seien und dort das Radfahren verboten sei. Auch in Bezug auf viele markierte Wanderwege wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass auf diesen das Radfahren verboten sei. Diese Behauptungen finden jedoch in den allermeisten Fällen keine Grundlage im LWaldG.
*Im LWaldG finden sich keine weiteren Anhaltspunkte in Bezug auf die Unterscheidung zwischen einem Waldweg und einem "Fußweg/-pfad". Hier kann eine Auslegung ansetzen, muss aber auch den Regeln der Auslegung folgen und beim Wortsinn starten. Es lohnt sich also ein Blick in Wörterbücher oder im Internet ins Wictionary. Danach ist ein Waldweg ein Weg im Wald und somit ein Weg, ein Fußweg ist ebenfalls ein Weg und ein Pfad ist ein schmaler Weg und somit auch ein ein Weg. Auch ein schmaler Weg (Pfad) im Wald wäre ein Waldweg und man dürfte darauf mit dem Rad oder Mountainbike fahren. Wir reden also letztlich immer nur über Wege und der Gesetzgeber hat sich weitere Ausführungen darüber, worin sich diese unterscheiden bzw. unterscheiden lassen, erspart.*


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Juni 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> "Nach § 3 Abs. 7 LWaldG sind „
> Waldwege
> ... nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete,
> dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirt
> ...


 
Du täuschst dich. Warum ist u. a. auf den vorangegangenen Seiten nachzulesen. Es mangelt z. B. schon an der gesetzlichen Definition des Fußwegs / -pfades. D. h. wo fängt er an und wo hört er auf. Oder eben an der genaueren, auslegbaren und erweiterbaren Definition des "Waldweges". Weshalb andere Länder versucht haben, sich mit Mindestbreiten zu behelfen.

So lange sich die Ordnungsamtsmänn- und weibchen von Neustadt nicht wirklich ernsthaft in den Wald stellen und Knöllchen verteilen, kann man das Ganze Pamphlet einfach unter "übereifriger Beamter" (vermutlich PWV-Ehrenmitglied...) verbuchen!  Und falls doch, einfach mal nen Leserbrief in die Zeitung setzen und die Sinnhaftigkeit des Einsatzes, gemessen an Steuergeldern ansprechen... 



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Meine Mail wurde nie beantwortet.


 
Du hast doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort erwartet...?


----------



## dietrichw (5. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2014)

dietrichw schrieb:


> .


 ?


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Juni 2014)

"." ist doch glaube ich ein Dialekt für "+1" oder so...!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juni 2014)

Gar nie nicht erst nicht überhaupt nicht beachten!

Der Zettel hatte bislang keine Auswirkungen.

Jedes Wort dazu würde nur eine Vertiefung bewirken, die keiner will. Bleibt eh nur hängen, dass irgendwas verboten ist.  Wer sich rechtferigt, muss ja was zu verteidigen, wenn nicht zu verbergen haben, gell? Die Rechtsansicht des Herrn H. will ich nicht auseinander nehmen, die des Verbands aber auch nicht.

Freundlich durch den Wald fahren und auch den verkrampften Herrn H. nett grüßen.

p.s.: Ich würde aus den obigen Beiträgen auch den Namen des Herrn H. tilgen, damit die Suchmaschinen nix auswerfen!


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2014)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> "_Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*._"
> Wenn man das alles so liest, wie es der Gesetzgeber auch geschrieben hat, dann stellt sich die Frage, woran man Fußwege und -pfade erkennt? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 1. Für eine Zweckbestimmung als Fußweg oder -pfad müssen amtliche Schilder aufgestellt werden.
> 2. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg reicht nicht aus.
> ...



Schön zu sehen, das unsere Seiten zum Betretungsrecht Anklang finden. Ich verlinke hier nochmal die Quelle:
http://www.dimb.de/component/content/article/51-open-trails/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## MrMapei (10. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, das unsere Seiten zum Betretungsrecht Anklang finden. Ich verlinke hier nochmal die Quelle:
> http://www.dimb.de/component/content/article/51-open-trails/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


Dem Merkblatt der Stadt Neustadt kann man aber entnehmen, dass es durchaus unterschiedliche Interpretationen der Gesetzeslage gibt.



> Das LWaldG definiert – im Unterschied zum BWaldG –Waldwege eindeutig als für denforstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugverkehr geeignet und bestimmt. Nicht zuletzt durch Gesetzeskommentar ist somit klar gestellt, dass Radfahren und damit auch Mountainbiking im Wald grundsätzlich nur auf Wirtschaftswegen erlaubt ist, auf denen auch PKW und Holzabfuhr-LKW fahren können, d. h. auf Fahrwegen im Wald.



Und wenn ich dann so was lese, frage ich mich schon, wie lange es dauert, bis die Behörden restriktiver vorgehen:


Gp1 schrieb:


> Und heute war auch ein super Tag und Shuttleday an der Kalmit..... Es waren 7! private Shuttle unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcblubb (10. Juni 2014)

Mir macht persönlich am meisten Sorge, dass die pseudo-professionellen Bike-Veranstalter sich wie Geschwüre vermehren und an schönen Wochenenden den PW bevölkern. I.d.R. trifft man diese Leute in der Nähe von Hütten an Trail- Einstiegen, wo Sie versuchen Ihrem "Gefolge" Fahrtechnik nahzubringen.

M.E. ist hier auch die DIMB mit zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, die mit der Hilfskrücke "Racing-Team" den Leuchen eine "Vereinsheimat" gibt um Ihnen danach eine "Ehrenamts" Trainerlizenz zu vertickern.

Der Sinn einer Trainer Lizenez  C (oder B oder A) ist aber nicht (!) damit eine Gewerbe zu betreiben, sondern im Verein die Mitglieder auszubilden.

Im Tauchsport gab es diese Bewegung vor ca. 15-20 Jahren in ähnlicher Form. Das Resultat sind zahlreiche (zahllose?) Tauchverbote.

Ich befürchte, dass diese Bikebuden uns im PW in wenigen Jahren ähnliche Verbote einbringen werden.

Ansonsten teile ich die Ansicht von "haardtfahrer". Einfach im Wald radfahren und freundlich sein.

Gruß

MC


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juni 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dem Merkblatt der Stadt Neustadt kann man aber entnehmen, dass es durchaus unterschiedliche Interpretationen der Gesetzeslage gibt...



Die Rechtsauffassungen von Ministerium, Behörden, Gemeinden sowie deren Beauftragten kann man genauso wenig wie die der DIMB juristisch angreifen. Die "Auslegung" von Gesetzestexten ist prinzipiell Sache eines Richters; solange es für ein Gerichtsverfahren keinen Anlass gibt, wird sich aber kein Richter damit befassen.

Zum Thema "Fußpfade sind keine Wege": Da der Gesetzgeber in seiner Weisheit darauf verzichtet hat, zu erklären, was ein "Fußpfad" ist und woran man diesen erkennen kann, empfehlen wir, sich in der Praxis einfach an die Kurzkommentierung auf der DIMB-Website zu halten. Ein generelles Befahrensverbot von schmalen Wegen lässt sich jedenfalls nach Auffassung der DIMB aus dem Gesetzestext nicht begründen.

Noch ein Hinweis zur Kommunikation: Ich vermeide es, von "Pfaden" oder "Trails" zu sprechen. Der Gesetzgeber erlaubt das Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen im Wald, daher sollte man meiner Meinung auch auch generell den Begriff "Weg" benutzen. In einem Kommentar zum Naturschutzrecht in Bayern ist der "Weg" wie folgt definiert:
_Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade,
Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
kommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es
nicht.*Wie der Weg historisch entstanden ist und aufgrund welcher Umstände, ist
irrelevant,* ebenso ob der Weg von vornherein ununterbrochen angelegt worden ist
oder eher zufällig entstanden ist._


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juni 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> ...
> M.E. ist hier auch die DIMB mit zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, die mit der Hilfskrücke "Racing-Team" den Leuchen eine "Vereinsheimat" gibt um Ihnen danach eine "Ehrenamts" Trainerlizenz zu vertickern.
> 
> Der Sinn einer Trainer Lizenez  C (oder B oder A) ist aber nicht (!) damit eine Gewerbe zu betreiben, sondern im Verein die Mitglieder auszubilden...



Die Mitgliedschaft der DIMB Tourenführer im IBC DIMB Racing Team ist schlicht eine Notwendigkeit. Die dadurch bestehende Versicherung deckt (semi-)professionelle Touren aber nicht ab und schützt die Veranstalter nicht. Dies wird in den Lehrgängen zum Trailscout genau so vermittelt.

Für den Betrieb einer MTB-Fahrtechnikschule oder eines Radreiseunternehmens ist weder eine Trainerlizenz noch sonst irgend eine Ausbildung verpflichtend vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Juni 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dem Merkblatt der Stadt Neustadt kann man aber entnehmen, dass es durchaus unterschiedliche Interpretationen der Gesetzeslage gibt.


 
Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Interpretationen. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Sichtweise der Stadt NW richtig ist, nur weil's eine Behörde ist.  Letzlich sind für Rechtsinterpretationen final die Gerichte zuständig. Dazu bedarf es aber erst einmal konkreter Fälle, in denen MTB'er per Verwaltungsakt zur Zahlung von Buß- oder Ordnungsgeldern verdonnert werden - und sich dann gerichtlich dagegen wehren. Da so ein Präzedenzfall trotz überflüssigem "Säbelgerassel" dieser und anderer Art weiterhin nicht vorliegt (warum wohl?)... gilt auch weiterhin: "Wo kein Kläger, auch kein Richter".

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass sich die "Shuttler" weiterhin alle Mühe geben, einen solchen auf lange Sicht zu provozieren. Evtl. sollte die Polizei am Wochenende öfter mal das Augenmerk auf solche "Shuttles" legen und kontrollieren, ob da überhaupt die Verkehrssicherheit gegeben ist. Meine Sicht: Wer bergrunter will, sollte vorher mit eigener Kraft hochfahren... 



> Nicht zuletzt durch Gesetzeskommentar ist somit klar gestellt...


 
Das Schmankerl hier ist übrigens ein Fall von amtlicher Selbstentblößung.  Ein Gesetzeskommentar (meist nicht mehr als die "herrschende Meinung") kann nichts "klarstellen". Wenn Beamte versuchen, ihre Sichtweise mit juristischen Kommentaren zu untermauern, ist dies meist ein relativ deutliches Anzeichen dafür, wie dünn und brüchig das Eis ist, auf dem man sich bewegt.


----------



## mcblubb (10. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Mitgliedschaft der DIMB Tourenführer im IBC DIMB Racing Team ist schlicht eine Notwendigkeit. Die dadurch bestehende Versicherung deckt (semi-)professionelle Touren aber nicht ab und schützt die Veranstalter nicht. Dies wird in den Lehrgängen zum Trailscout genau so vermittelt.
> 
> Für den Betrieb einer MTB-Fahrtechnikschule oder eines Radreiseunternehmens ist weder eine Trainerlizenz noch sonst irgend eine Ausbildung verpflichtend vorgeschrieben.




Diese Zusammenhänge sind mir schon klar (Bin selbst Trainer mit Lizenz)

Schau Dich aber mal um: Es gibt etliche, die genau mit der DIMB Ausbildung für Ihr Unternehmen werben.

Weiterhin halte ich den Hilfskonstrukt Racing Team für "schräg". Wenn man in einer beliebigen Sportart seine Einstiegslizenz "C" machen will, muss man Mitglied eines (!) Vereines des entsprechenden ausbildenden Verbandes sein. Üblicherweise ist man Mitglied des Vereines, dessen Mitglieder man später ausbilden will.

Radsport: Man ist Mitglied einen Radsportverein, der dem BDR angehört (der wiederum dem DOSB angehört)

Die DIMB hat aber keine Mitgliedsvereine, daher frage ich mich, welche Leute vor welchem organisatorischen Hintergrund geguided (bzw. ausgebildet) werden sollen.

Letztlich "schmeckt" es doch ein wenig nach (semi)-Professionalität....

Gruß

MC


----------



## Quente (10. Juni 2014)

...ohhhh, doch alles soooo schlimm im Pfälzerwald, was mach ich da nur?
Ach ich fahre einfach eine Runde mit dem Bergrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ohhhh, doch alles soooo schlimm im Pfälzerwald, was mach ich da nur?
> Ach ich fahre einfach eine Runde mit dem Bergrad.


 
Pfui!


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ohhhh, doch alles soooo schlimm im Pfälzerwald, was mach ich da nur?
> Ach ich fahre einfach eine Runde mit dem Bergrad.


...ja, ein Jammern auf hohem Niveau?

Denn außerhalb des Pfälzerwaldes gilt dieser als das real gewordene Mountainbike-Paradies auf Erden. Macht nicht schlechter was so toll ist und seid glücklich eine der besten, wenn nicht die beste, Mountainbike-Region als Hausrevier zu haben. Miesmacher aus den eigen Reihen und aus den Behörden gibt es und wird es immer geben, schon alleine der Selbstzweck steht dafür.

Freue mich schon, Euren tollen Wald bald mal wieder zu besuchen.


----------



## lomo (11. Juni 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> ...
> Schau Dich aber mal um: Es gibt etliche, die genau mit der DIMB Ausbildung für Ihr Unternehmen werben.
> ...
> Gruß
> ...



Vergangenes Wochenende direkt ein Beispiel gefunden:




geguidete Touren von *lomo* auf Flickr


Man beachte den Wortlaut: "... mit DIMB geprüften Trailscouts."
Ich selbst habe an einem Trailscout-Lehrgang teilgenommen, wüsste aber nicht, dass es da eine abschliessende Prüfung gab bzw. gibt. Laut DIMB gibt es "ein Teilnahmezertifikat mit einer detaillierten Beschreibung aller Inhalte." Mehr nicht! Beim MTB-Guide sieht das schon wieder anders aus ...


----------



## Athabaske (12. Juni 2014)

...mit dem Vordiplom bereits den Ingenieur? Bzw. neuerdings, mit dem Bachelor den Master?

Das ist "schmücken mit falschen Federn" von Seiten des Betreibers, weshalb die DIMB ihren Teil daran tragen soll, verstehe ich nicht. Andererseits, besser ein Trailscout, als ein ungeschulter Guide.


----------



## mcblubb (12. Juni 2014)

> Andererseits, besser ein Trailscout, als ein ungeschulter Guide.



So sehe ich das aber nicht.

Das Problem ist doch die "Multiplikatorenwirkung".

Nach dem Motto: "ich hab jetzt ein Scheinchen, also muss ich jetzt raus in die Welt um mein umfassendes Wissen and den Mann/die Frau bringen!"

Wenn in Gruppierungen und Vereinen sich Leute weiterbilden um die sowieso stattfindenden Aktivitäten auf sicherere Beine zu stellen, finde ich das gut.

"Hampies", die in die Touristikszene einsteigen wollen halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Nach meiner Einschätzung schaden Sie durch Ihr "Engagement" dem Bike-Sport mehr, als sie nützen.

Weiterhin sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass selbst der "Trainer C" (der für den "Trailscout" in weiter Ferne schwebt) auch "nur" der Einstieg in das verantwortungsvolle Betreuen von Sportlern ist. Nach oben gibts da noch verdammt viel Luft.

Und: Ich finde es gut, dass (!) Anstrengungen unternommen werden, in das Guiden Qualitätsstandarts einzuführen. Ob (!) dies jetzt schon tragfähig ist, bleibt abzuwarten.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich es wie Lomo machen und die Ausbildung zum Trailscout absolvieren. Ich bin gespannt, wie die Ausbildung der DIMB im Vergleich zu anderen Sportorganisationen aufgebaut ist...

Gruß

MC


----------



## Quente (12. Juni 2014)

... hoffentlich bin ich nicht im gleichen Kurs.


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

Ups ... lauter Trailscouts demnächst hier?
@mcblubb: auf deine Erfahrungen und dein Feedback bin ich gespannt!


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mit dem Vordiplom bereits den Ingenieur?


 
Das Vordiplom war zu meinen Zeiten ("früher war alles besser"  ) zum aussortieren gedacht!
Aber prinzipiell finde ich es gut, wenn man versucht gewisse Standards einzuführen und zu etablieren.


----------



## mcblubb (12. Juni 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich bin ich nicht im gleichen Kurs.


Wieso?

Hast Du Probleme mit Menschen, die eine eigene Meinung haben oder nur mit solchen, die eine andere als Du haben?


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Das Vordiplom war zu meinen Zeiten ("früher war alles besser"  ) zum aussortieren gedacht! ....



Vielleicht auch, um die eigenen Möglichkeiten und Grenzen kennenzulernen/spüren ?  Nicht jeder kann alles...

Aber macht ruhig alle die Trailscout-Ausbildung, dann hab ich irgendwann immer einen Scout bei mir, sobald ich nicht alleine fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Aber macht ruhig alle die Trailscout-Ausbildung, dann hab ich irgendwann immer einen Scout bei mir, sobald ich nicht alleine fahre


 
Wenn ich ne Tour mache und hab fast ausschließlich "geprüfte" Trailscouts als Mitfahrer dabei, würde ich mich ein wenig unter Zugzwang gesetzt fühlen, auch die Ausbildung zu machen.....

Nochmal zurück zum Thema "mit Ausbildung werben"... Ich finde das gefährlich! Bei uns im LK SWP gab und gibt es weiterhin die Bestrebung, dass der Forst bei "kommerziellen Veranstaltungen" mitkassieren will (bei den Gästeführern ist das schon so und bei den Wanderführern kam es vom Hörensagen auch schon vor). Selbst der PWV sieht dieses Werben mit "zertifizierten" Wanderführern, Gästeführern, etc. kritisch. Der Trailscout ist den vorab genannten Ausbildungen ja sehr ähnlich bzw. auf den MTB-Sport übertragen identisch.
Außerdem: Sagt der Titel "Trailscout" zwingend etwas über die Qualität des Guides aus? Meiner Meinung nach Nein. Ich war schon in anderen Bundesländern mit Trailscouts unterwegs, bei denen ich definitiv sagen muss, die kamen mit Gruppen größer zwei Mann nicht zurecht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, kann auch die Ausnahme gewesen sein.
Generell schließe ich mich @lomo an, dass es äußerst sinnvoll ist, Standards einzuführen und zu etablieren. Mir wäre es nur wichtig, wenn das im Sinne des (nicht geprüften) Bikers ist, unserem Allgemeinbild zu Gute kommt und nicht nur dem kommerziellen Gedanken entspricht.


----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Außerdem: Sagt der Titel "Trailscout" zwingend etwas über die Qualität des Guides aus? Meiner Meinung nach Nein. Ich war schon in anderen Bundesländern mit Trailscouts unterwegs, bei denen ich definitiv sagen muss, die kamen mit Gruppen größer zwei Mann nicht zurecht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, kann auch die Ausnahme gewesen sein.



Kein Titel sagt etwas über die Qualität des Ausgebildeten aus. Das ist wohl überall so. Ich kann da vor allem von meinem "erlernten Beruf" sprechen. 90% meiner Kollegen sind - sorry - Stümper.

Ich habe 2005 die Ausbildung zum Bikeguide bei der DIMB gemacht. Die Trainerlizenz habe ich nie erworben. Was habe ich dort gelernt? Außer den rechtlichen Teil nichts neues. Nur die Bestätigung, alles richtig zu machen. Mein Ziel war es, als Bikeguide und Ft-Trainer gelegentlich etwas Geld zu verdienen. Das funktioniert auch. Klar mache ich Werbung mit der Ausbildung. Ich sage vor jedem Training oder jeder Tour, dass ich diese Ausbildung besucht habe, die Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert, aber keine "Lizenz" habe. Der damals gesetzte Standard der DIMB war für mich erschreckend. Das gelernte Verhalten sollte jeder durch normalen Menschenverstand an den Tag legen. Sind diese Standards deshalb schlecht? Nein, garantiert nicht. Erschreckend ist nur, dass manchen Menschen solche Standards noch vermittelt werden können.   
Schadet die professionelle Guidepraktik dem Biken im Pfälzer Wald? Da gäbe es viele Varianten. Ich kann beide Seiten nachvollziehen. Schade ich durch mein Verhalten dem MTB-Sport im Pfälzer Wald? Ich glaube nicht. Meine Kollegen sicher auch nicht. 
Das die DIMB den Weg über die C-Lizenz wählte, ist für mich auf jeden Fall logisch. Es gibt keine andere Plattform, über die eine Verbreitung der Standards der DIMB schnell und effektiv möglich wäre. Warum habe ich die C-Lizenz nicht erworben? Ich war damals kein Mitglied in einem Verein und konnte dadurch die benötigte überfachliche Ausbildung nicht so einfach machen. 
Welchen Vorteil bietet die C-Lizenz dem kommerziellen Veranstalter: Wenn der Guide die Lizenz behalten will, muss er bestimmte Lehrgänge wiederholen. Erste-Hilfe wäre da explizit zu nennen. Ein sehr großes Manko bei vielen kommerziellen Anbietern. 
Außerdem wird die A-, B- oder C-Lizenz schon sehr lange kommerziell genutzt. Geh mal in ein Fitnessstudio. Die meisten "Trainer" müssen irgendeine Lizenz nachweisen. Hat das Fitnessstudio etwas mit Vereinsleben zu tun? Fraglich. Wenn, dann wird ein Verein gegründet, um Reha-Sport auf Rezept anbieten zu können. Über das Wissen der meisten Trainer (ich habe Erfahrung, habe schon in sogenannten Clubs der Premiumklasse gearbeitet) brauche ich kein Wort zu verlieren.
Was durch eine kommerzielle Nutzung der Lizenzen sehr gut passieren kann, schildert mcblubb deutlich an seinem Beispiel aus dem Tauchsport. Das kann aber auch andere Ursachen haben. Die Erteilung von Lizenzen um damit Profit zu machen. So kenne ich das auch aus meinem Beruf. Du machst eine Fortbildung, erhälst eine Lizenz und im Endeffekt hilfst du nur dem Ausbilder. Weil eine doch gute Sache dementsprechend verramscht wird und dadurch natürlich auch viel mehr "schwarze Schafe" auf den lizenzierten Markt kommen.
Ich lege zum Beispiel sehr viel Wert auf einen bewussten Umgang mit Mensch und Umwelt in meinen Kursen. 
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn an jedem Ein- und Ausstieg diverser Trails eine große Gruppe unterwegs ist und der Guide irgendwelche Tipps gibt. So etwas muss aber auch nicht sein. Geht auch anders.	

Gruß, Florian


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

Nochmal zum "Trailscout", das ist kein Titel, den man erwerben kann, im Sinne von "eine (Prüfungs-) Leistung erbringen". Man nimmt an einem Seminar teil und bekommt darin u.a. ein (sehr ehrliches) Feedback über die gezeigte Leitung während des Ausbildungszeitraums. Bei meinem Fall waren auch Teilnehmer dabei, die offensichtlich nicht geeignet waren, eine Gruppe zu führen ... auch nicht nach dem Seminar.
Dass der Forst bei komerziellen Sachen die Hand aufhält, haben wir auch auch auf dem Seminar mitbekommen, habe ich aber auch prinzipiell nix dagegen, wenn der zu entrichtende Obulus verältnismässig ist.

@Optimizer: Hahahaha, Du musst nicht auf das Seminar/zur Ausbildung, Du wirst nur wenig neues lernen bzw. erfahren. Aber jetzt muss ich es doch noch mal loswerden: Ich hatte während des Trailscout-Seminars das Gefühl, daß man hier gerne Entertainer oder Animateure sieht bzw. ausbilden will ... stellenweise kam ich mir auch wie beim Maloja-Product-Placement vor  ... ist aber alles nur meine Meinung. Aber prinzipiell kann ich dieses Seminar für Leute empfehlen, die sich mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen wollen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (12. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß, dass man den Trailscout nicht gegen Zahlung des Betrages X erwerben kann. Ging auch mit dem Guide nicht. Es besteht aber generell die Gefahr, dass so etwas passieren kann. Muss ja nicht sein. Es gibt nicht viele, die eine "Lizenz" für einen Guide oder ähnliches anbieten. Kann aber kommen.
Weinschorle? Bei einer kommerziellen Tour? Wer macht den so etwas?
Bei mir waren auch genug Teilnehmer dabei, die die Prüfung bestanden haben aber für irgendwelche Guidingaktivitäten ungeeignet sind. 
Ja, fruchtmoose, es gibt Menschen, die von dem Unwissen anderer profitieren. Ist wohl in jedem Bereich so. Es gibt Tenniskurse, Skikurse, Kletterkurse, Tauchkurse, Reitkurse usw. Kann jeder auch alleine lernen. Es gibt sogar Trainer, die dir das Rennen richtig beibringen. Auch gegen Geld. Ist halt so. Ich versuche, in meinem Hauptberuf Bewegungsabläufe zu optimieren oder zu verbessern. Mache ich auch als Guide oder Trainer.
Das bei kommerziellen Veranstaltungen ein Betrag zu entrichten ist, ist doch in Ordnung. Ist aber auch bei Vereinsaktivitäten oft so. Je nach Revierförster musste der örtliche Verein für seinen Volkslauf auch Gebühr entrichten. Teilweise recht hoch.

@fruchtmoose: womit habe ich denn Respekt verdient?


----------



## fruchtmoose (12. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

Jetzt verstehe ich noch weniger...
Kann aber auch an meinem Infekt liegen.


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> .


 
?


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> ?


kleine Ansammlung von Satzzeichen....
kann ich auch:  ,.-;.:_ !§%=´´><+~  


(seltsam wie schnell mache ihre Meinung revidieren...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fruchtmoose (12. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Juni 2014)

Ottrott schrieb:


> Das bei kommerziellen Veranstaltungen ein Betrag zu entrichten ist, ist doch in Ordnung.



Kommt drauf an, was du unter kommerzieller Veranstaltung verstehst. Ich meinte nicht nen Marathon ala Gäsbock/Wasgau o.ä. Vor nem halben Jahr war ein Artikel in der Pirmasenser Zeitung (der war dann in der Rheinpfalz garantiert auch drin), in der der Forst in Aussicht stellt, bei "kommerziell geführten Touren" von speziell ausgebildeten MTB-Guides (jetzt nicht mit dem Titel der DIMB-Ausbildung verwechseln) Geld pro Teilnehmer zu verlangen. Vor diesem Hintergrund erzählte mir ein Bekannter, dass dessen Bekannter, der gerade die Ausbildung zum DIMB-Trailscout macht, die Behauptung in die Welt setzt, dass man als nicht ausgebildeter Guide im Pfälzerwald keine "Gruppen-Touren" mehr machen darf, weil man zur Kasse gebeten wird. Nur als DIMB-Trailscout oder DIMB-Trailguide müsste man nix bezahlen.
Ich hoffe, dass so ein Quatsch nicht bei der Ausbildung vermittelt wird!?!


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Juni 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Seltsam wie mache kommentieren ohne die Gründe zu kennen - IBC halt ..
> 
> Hintergrund:
> Ich möchte hier niemanden auf die Füße treten oder evtl. zum Zusammenbruch der "heilen Welt" mancher Radfahrer beitragen, deswegen habe ich mein kritisches Kommentar gelöscht!
> ...



DANKE für die Satzzeichen (gibt es Grund für eine Rettung bei Dir, oder hattest Du SOS einfach so gewählt...?)

zum Kommentieren: ich hatte zwar den letzten "zensierten" Beitrag nicht mehr lesen können, aber an dem vorherigen fand ich persönlich nicht Anstößiges. Und auf die Füße getreten hast Du mir schon gar nicht.

Ich finde allerdings in diesem Thread die teilweise sehr fundierten und weitgreifend und fast wissenschaftlichen Beiträge mit hoher Eloquenz auf gutem sachlichen Niveau beachtenswert.
Zumal es sich doch immer wieder um mit Emotionen behaftete Sachverhalte geht, bei denen die Meinungen der verschiedenen Interessengruppen durchaus auch "erdiger" diskutiert werden.

Und davon abgesehen: gemeinsam Fahren:


----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was du unter kommerzieller Veranstaltung verstehst. Ich meinte nicht nen Marathon ala Gäsbock/Wasgau o.ä. Vor nem halben Jahr war ein Artikel in der Pirmasenser Zeitung (der war dann in der Rheinpfalz garantiert auch drin), in der der Forst in Aussicht stellt, bei "kommerziell geführten Touren" von speziell ausgebildeten MTB-Guides (jetzt nicht mit dem Titel der DIMB-Ausbildung verwechseln) Geld pro Teilnehmer zu verlangen. Vor diesem Hintergrund erzählte mir ein Bekannter, dass dessen Bekannter, der gerade die Ausbildung zum DIMB-Trailscout macht, die Behauptung in die Welt setzt, dass man als nicht ausgebildeter Guide im Pfälzerwald keine "Gruppen-Touren" mehr machen darf, weil man zur Kasse gebeten wird. Nur als DIMB-Trailscout oder DIMB-Trailguide müsste man nix bezahlen.
> Ich hoffe, dass so ein Quatsch nicht bei der Ausbildung vermittelt wird!?!



In meiner Ausbildung wurde davon gar nichts vermittelt. Obwohl es zu der Zeit auch schon Wegebenutzungsgebühr für diverse Vereinsaktivitäten wie einen Volkslauf oder ein MTB-Rennen gab. Nicht zwingend im Pfälzer Wald, aber regional gab es das wohl schon länger. 
Wo soll man den Strich ziehen? Was ist eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung? Der örtliche Volkslauf garantiert nicht. Der kleine Überschuss, der erwirtschaftet wird, geht ja schon wieder für die Batterien der Zeitmessung drauf (oder so ähnlich). Ich habe mit einem Laufgeschäft schon Laufkurse angeboten. Wir waren auch im Wald unterwegs. Dafür, garantiert eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung, wurde keine Gebühr verlangt. Dafür bräuchte man klare Regeln. Die gibt es anscheinend aber nicht. 
Das ein DIMB-Guide nichts zahlen muss, halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Kelme (12. Juni 2014)

Die Überlegungen für "kommerziell" geführte Touren vom Veranstalter einen Obulus an Landesforsten abzuverlangen, sind nicht neu und wurden in 2013 wieder belebt. Es gibt heute schon professionelle Anbieter, die sehr wohl einen Vertrag mit Landesforsten bzw. regional zuständigen Forstämtern abschließen (müssen?) und dafür auch zahlen.
In der Diskussion 2013 wurde von angeschriebenen "Veranstaltern" dann hinterfragt, welche Grundsätze dahinter stehen und wie eine Gleichbehandlung zwischen Anbietern anderer Sportarten (Laufen, Wandern, NordicWalking, ...) aussieht. Eine Antwort auf diese Fragen wurde bisher meines Wissens nicht gegeben und das Thema hat für mich aktuell den Status "schlummert in der Schublade".

Ein "Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon" hat schon immer Gebühren an den Forst für die Veranstaltung entrichtet und das halte ich an sich auch für ok. Man könnte noch darüber streiten, welche Gegenleistung man dafür erhält (Harvestereinsatz drei Tage vor der Veranstaltung auf der Strecke, ...), aber das führt hier zu nichts.

Offenbar gibt es einen Bedarf Menschen per Rad durch den Pfälzerwald zu führen. Dies auf sehr unterschiedlichen Leistungsleveln und wo der "Local" vielleicht die Nase rümpft und sich mir Grausen ob der gewählten Route abwendet, findet es der Gast vielleicht klasse über eine an sich komplett beschilderte Route geführt zu werden. Wie man das Guiding gestaltet und ob es da zu Staubildung an Traileinfahrten, ... kommen muss, ist ein andere Frage und die Vermittlung bestimmter Grundkenntnisse schadet da nicht. Dass da viele "Selbstverständlichkeiten" vermittelt werden, die von den Teilnehmern dankbar aufgesogen werden, mag jetzt verwundern, aber es entspricht der Zeit.

Mein Eindruck bei der Trailscoutausbildung war der, dass da einige für sich erkannt haben, dass sie genau für das Thema "Guiding" nicht taugen und es würde mich wundern, wenn mehr als die Hälfte der TeilnehmerInnen unseres Kurses heute in dem "Geschäft" aktiv wären. Mit Geschäft meine ich noch nicht mal professionelle kommerzielle Anbieter, sondern den Guide der Freizeitgruppe, die sich am Wochenende trifft. Bei kommerziellen Anbietern ist das Anforderungsprofil an Guides extrem unterschiedlich. Keine bis wenig Ausbildung. Eigene Fortbildungen (auf welchem Niveau auch immer), ausgebildete Guides von meinetwegen DIMB oder DAV. Fakt aber auch: Ein "ausgebildeter" Guide verlangt mehr (will der Veranstalter das?) und wird in der Regel gerne gesehen (wenn man bereit ist das Geld auszugeben). Das Angebot an Guides scheint aber zahlreich. Mir fallen desöfteren "studentische Hilfskräfte" auf, die im Winter den Skilehrer und im Sommer den Bikeguide geben. Das kann durchaus auf ansprechendem Niveau und meinetwegen "mit Schein" sein.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe, dass so ein Quatsch nicht bei der Ausbildung vermittelt wird!?!



Natürlich nicht.

Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht gut, 
- wenn wir über Sinn und Inhalt der Ausbildung im Open-Trails-Forum diskutieren
- Ihr Kritik zur Ausbildung (s.z.B. #1205) auch direkt gegenüber den Verantwortlichen für die Ausbildung äußert; ich bin sicher, das großes Interesse an entsprechendem Feedback besteht. Adressen findet ihr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

@Kelme: ein Grund, warum der vorhergehende Trailscout vor dem Guide von meiner Seite aus als positiv zu bewerten ist. Viele merken, dass sie dafür nicht geeignet sind und haben trotzdem etwas gemacht, was ihnen selbst geholfen oder gefallen hat. 

Braucht man Tourguides wirklich? Nicht zwangsläufig. Es ist aber angenehm, in unbekanntes Gebiet zu fahre und sich um nichts kümmern zu müssen. Für manche ist gerade das Entspannung pur. Was bringen wir dem Biken im Pfälzer Wald? Geld. Ganz einfach. Der Tourismus kann auch eine wichtige Sache für den Erhalt und die Nachhaltigkeit des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald sein. Wir besuchen regionale Gasthäuser, die eventuell kaum von MTBrn besucht werden. Das sind eventuell weitere Stimmen pro MTB. Kann natürlich auch nach hinten los gehen. 
Zur Fahrtechnik: klar vermitteln wir "offensichtliches" und teilweise auch Banalitäten. Ist das schlimm? Mache ich als Physio, in meinem Hauptberuf, zu 98% des Tages auch.


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht gut,
> ...
> - Ihr Kritik zur Ausbildung (s.z.B. #1205) auch direkt gegenüber den Verantwortlichen für die Ausbildung äußert; ich bin sicher, das großes Interesse an entsprechendem Feedback besteht. Adressen findet ihr hier


 
Wurde zeitnah adressiert! ;-)


----------



## mcblubb (12. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im übrigen wäre es vielleicht gut,
> - wenn wir über Sinn und Inhalt der Ausbildung im Open-Trails-Forum diskutieren
> - Ihr Kritik zur Ausbildung (s.z.B. #1205) auch direkt gegenüber den Verantwortlichen für die Ausbildung äußert; ich bin sicher, das großes Interesse an entsprechendem Feedback besteht. Adressen findet ihr hier



Da hast Du recht. 

Es geht aber hier um "die Zukunft des Bikens im PW". Und da hat der Scout, Guide oder wie immer er genannt wird einen größeren Einfluss als der loakle Einzelbiker.

Ich zitiere hier mal einen Freund, der mit mir vor 20 Jahren seinen ÜL gemacht hat.

"Man muss auch mal den Mut zum Verzicht haben und aussprechen".

Wenn ich am WE Guides (egal ob nun DIMB oder sonstwas) sehe, die Ihre Gruppen am Wochenenden an die Brennpunkte im PW führen um dann kollektiv an einem Pippi-Trail die Knischoner anzuziehen und den Sattel abzusenken, dann könnte ich k....n (dass sie danach in stark frequentierte Trails abbiegen sollte klar sein).

Da rümpfen die "locals" (früher hieß das Einheimische) m.E. mit recht die Nase, da dies mit Sozialverhalten nichts mehr zu tun hat.

Nur zur Klarstellung: Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass es immer mehr Guides gibt, die immer mehr guiden wollen und dies auf eine Art und Weise tun, die dem biken im PW schadet...

Nicht mehr aber auch nciht weniger...

Gruß

MC


----------



## Ottrott (12. Juni 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht.
> 
> Es geht aber hier um "die Zukunft des Bikens im PW". Und da hat der Scout, Guide oder wie immer er genannt wird einen größeren Einfluss als der loakle Einzelbiker...
> ...Wenn ich am WE Guides (egal ob nun DIMB oder sonstwas) sehe, die Ihre Gruppen am Wochenenden an die Brennpunkte im PW führen um dann kollektiv an einem Pippi-Trail die Knischoner anzuziehen und den Sattel abzusenken, dann könnte ich k....n (dass sie danach in stark frequentierte Trails abbiegen sollte klar sein).
> ...



Das ist ein natürlich ein Verhalten, dass auch von meiner Seite aus nicht in Ordnung ist. Ich sehe es eigentlich so, dass der Guide, der eigentlich genug Ortskenntnisse hat, genau solche Situationen verhindern sollte. Ich kann es an einer Hand abzählen, wie oft ich andere Biker in den letzten zehn Jahren in meiner Tätigkeit als Guide gesehen habe. Wir können auch positives Bewirken. Allerdings hat dies etwas mit gesundem Menschenverstand, nicht mit einer Ausbildung zu tun. Schließlich will - zumindest ich - der Guide längere Zeit seiner Tätigkeit nachgehen können.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht.
> 
> Es geht aber hier um "die Zukunft des Bikens im PW". Und da hat der Scout, Guide oder wie immer er genannt wird einen größeren Einfluss als der loakle Einzelbiker.
> 
> ...



Ich kann Deine Aussage insofern bestätigen, das ich ebenfalls der Meinung bin, das schlechtes Guiding (das Befahren von Hotspots an WE zähle ich dazu) dem Biken insgesamt schadet. Das ist aber kein spezielles Problem des Pfälzer Waldes.


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,
das mit dem Kalmit Shuttle ist dämlich, keine Frage.

Verstehe aber nicht das Problem mit Schonern und abgesenktem Sattel an vermeintlichen Pipitrails?

Alle haben mal klein angefangen... Lieber mit Schonern auf der Nase als mit Blaulicht und Pressebericht in die Klinik.

Auch vermeintliche Hotspots sind mit einer Gruppe fahrbar,solange diese Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer nehmen.

Ggf kann man jemanden auch freundlich auf problematische Trails und ggf Alternativen hinweisen.

Grüsse


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2014)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht.
> 
> Es geht aber hier um "die Zukunft des Bikens im PW". Und da hat der Scout, Guide oder wie immer er genannt wird einen größeren Einfluss als der loakle Einzelbiker.
> 
> ...



Noch bemerkenswerter finde ich, dass "aussergewärtige" kommerzielle Anbieter Touren an den Hotspots in der P(f)alz anbieten.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch bemerkenswerter finde ich, dass "aussergewärtige" kommerzielle Anbieter Touren an den Hotspots in der P(f)alz anbieten.



Was findest Du daran schlimm? Das mit den Hotspots oder die "Aussergewärtigen" (steht das für nicht ortsansässig?)?


----------



## Quente (13. Juni 2014)

... warum können wir alle eigentlich die schönsten Flecken auf der ganzen Welt bewundern oder sogar mit unserem Rad befahren?
... warum will man junge, ideenreiche Menschen daran hindern ihre Ideen umzusetzen und in ihrer Freiheit einschränken ?
... wenn es an der Kalmit zu voll ist fährt man an einem anderen sch


----------



## Quente (13. Juni 2014)

schönen Ort im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was findest Du daran schlimm? Das mit den Hotspots oder die "Aussergewärtigen" (steht das für nicht ortsansässig?)?


 
Schrub ich "schlimm"?


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Schrub ich "schlimm"?



Nein, bemerkenswert. Sorry.


----------



## Ottrott (13. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Schrub...



Schrub? Was ist das? ;-)


----------



## Quente (13. Juni 2014)

... du schrubscht ned schlimm, ohne die mit den gelben Gamaschen an den Schuhen würden unsere Pfade zu wuchern.


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2014)

Wir brauchen mehr Pfadkultur.


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Juni 2014)

also: wenn hier so weiterdiskutiert wird, seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald...

dann sitzen alle vorm PC und keiner ist mehr im Wald  >> auf geht´s - der WaldRattSpocht ruft !!


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> also: wenn hier so weiterdiskutiert wird, seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald...
> 
> dann sitzen alle vorm PC und keiner ist mehr im Wald  >> auf geht´s - der WaldRattSpocht ruft !!


Macht nix, is mehr Platz für die Auswärtigen wie mich.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> also: wenn hier so weiterdiskutiert wird, seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald...
> 
> dann sitzen alle vorm PC und keiner ist mehr im Wald  >> auf geht´s - der WaldRattSpocht ruft !!



Ich bin morgen und Sonntag da (Neustadt/Sankt Martin). Falls ihr jemanden mit einem 29er Trailfox seht, einfach ansprechen


----------



## Quente (13. Juni 2014)

... wir reden nicht mit 29 ern, wir sind pöse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsurferODW (15. Juni 2014)

Heute so eine "geguidete" Gruppe am Bismarcksturm gesehen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Pfad runter gedonnert, obwohl es sehr eng und voll war.

Das war die "beste" Werbung für unsren Sport, die man sich vorstellen kann...


----------



## lomo (15. Juni 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Heute so eine "geguidete" Gruppe am Bismarcksturm gesehen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Pfad runter gedonnert, obwohl es sehr eng und voll war.
> 
> Das war die "beste" Werbung für unsren Sport, die man sich vorstellen kann...



Komerziell geguidet?


----------



## TrailsurferODW (19. Juni 2014)

Es macht stark den Anschein, aber beim ins Gebüsch ausweichen konnte ich das nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2014)

.....


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Juli 2014)

Ein ganzer Artikel der nur über die Art und Weise der Beschilderung geschrieben wird. Der Artikel könnte glatt direkt in einem Mainzer Ministerium geschrieben worden sein...


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Juli 2014)

Pfälzisch für Schilder: Schilda

Hoffentlich müssen dann alle Biker - sofern die Erweiterung im Jahre 2034 abgeschlossen ist - nicht den Passierschein A 38 mit sich führen - und bei regelmäßigen Kontrollen vorzeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2014)

Dass ein Mainzer Ministerium so schnell antwortet bzw. schreibt (die Diskussion dauert schon drei Jahre), ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Da fehlt noch der durch den stellvertetenden Staatssekretär freigegebene Referentenentwurf, der in Zusammenarbeit des Wirtschaft- und Umweltministeriums erstellt wurde. Da das Kabinett aber gerade in die Sommerpause gegangen ist, ist mit einer abschließenden Stellungnahme nach Prüfung der überarbeiteten Anträge nicht vor der Landtagswahl 20xx zu rechnen. Bis dahin: Strecke aussuchen. Mit Hirn und Verstand fahren und feddisch!


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2014)

Hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit Klaus Emser ("Wasi"-Organisator und Planer für die Strecken PS-Land des MTB-Parks). Der Ortsbürgermeister von Lemberg wollte die Tafeln an den Einstiegs- bzw. Kreuzungspunkten setzen lassen, obwohl noch keine Wegebeschilderung vorhanden (laut Artikel auch unklar). Außerdem hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Strecken sogut wie nicht mehr dem Geplanten entsprechen und der Singletrail-Anteil nun vernachlässigbar zu sein scheint...

Mein Fazit für mich: Ruhe in Frieden, o geplante Süderweiterung.


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2014)

Im Nordteil arbeiten wir gerade daran - und Achim hat auf der 4-er da gute Vorarbeit geleistet - den Singletrailanteil zu erhöhen. Wenn sich das so bestätigt, wie du schreibst, wäre es im Sinne des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald wirklich am besten, wenn der Südteil als Erweiterung verbuddelt wird. Die Überlegungen laufen da völlig auseinander und die Unterschiede in der Qualität werden mehr als deutlich sein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Juli 2014)

So, am Samstag war es soweit: 

Am Totenkopfparkplatz starteten vor mir (nein, ich kam mit dem Mtb an) zwei ältere Herrschaften mit Elektromotorkraftfahrrädern in den Wald. Er vorweg schnurrend, sie hintenan. Bereits an dem ersten kleinen Steigungsstück mit einer Wurzel blieb sie hängen, was ihn aber nicht berührte. Ich hatte ihn dann vor mir, langsamer als ich erwartet hatte. Dachte, der müsste mir deutlich wegfahren. Weiß nicht, ob es an seinem oder meinem Motor lag.

Erst am nächsten Weg konnte ich ihm mitteilen, dass sein Frau schon nach den ersten 15 Metern nicht weiter kam und nun so 200 Meter zurückhing.

Während der Fahrt hatte ich reichlich Zeit, mir das Ganze mal genauer anzuschauen. Was ich sah, war nicht vertrauenserweckend:

Beim den Rädern handelte es sich um mehr schlechte als echte Tourenräder, vorne leidlich gefedert, Straßenbereifung mit ein wenig Stollen an der Seite. Bremsen, naja!?

Die Fahrer unterwegs in beigen Bequemschuhen auf Innenstadtpedalen, mit dem Hintern am Sattel festgewachsen, gleich was der Weg bergauf oder bergab bietet oder fordert. Helm? Nicht vorhanden? Handschuhe? Braucht keiner, was auch für eine Augen rettende Brille gilt.

Mir wurde bei dem Anblick angst und bange um die beiden, hatte aber keine Zeit und Lust, Seniorsitter zu spielen oder mich mit Ratschlägen aufzudrängen.

Habe die Befürchtung, dass das die nahe Zukunft im Pfälzerwald werden wird.


----------



## goflo (28. Juli 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Helm? Nicht vorhanden? Handschuhe? Braucht keiner, was auch für eine Augen rettende Brille gilt.



Darwin gewinnt immer  Ausserdem gibts dann für dich mehr Rente....
Spass beiseite, ich hab die bisher immer nur auf den geteerten Wegen (Meisental zum Weinbiet hoch z.B.) gesehen. Im "Gelände" hab ich noch keinen getroffen....wird aber wohl auch bald passieren.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2014)

Ich mach mir da keinen Kummer... da wird es eine natürliche Auslese geben.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juli 2014)

Hat was, die Geschichte. Dass der Mann mind. 50m vor der Frau geht/fährt ist doch auch typisches, patriarchales Pfälzisches Brauchtum...  Glaube aber nicht, dass in naher Zukunft Horden von wagemutigen Rentner auf E-Bikes die MTB'er aus dem Wald verdrängen werden! Ein Trend, der vorbeigeht. Die meisten machen ja schon auf'm flachen Radweg nen mehr als ängstlichen und instabilen Eindruck...

Aber selbst wenn - als MTB'er sowas grds. zu kritisieren ist ja auch nix anderes als dass, was die ollen PWV'ler mit den MTBern ja auch veranstalten ("die andern" sollen draußen bleiben). Der Wald steht aber jedem offen! Sogar Tretrollerfahrern... 

Was die "natürliche Auslese" und Darwin betrifft begeben sich allerdings grade auch vollgepanzerte und dafür deutlich Rasantere auf ziemlich dünnes Eis.


----------



## Quente (28. Juli 2014)

... auch eine Möglichkeit seine "Alte" los zu werden...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Juli 2014)

Hab´gerade gemerkt, dass E-Bikes gar nicht ein Zukunftsthema sind. 

Es ist weder ein Enduro noch ein Fatbikefully im Keller, was aber alles nicht so schlimm ist, da mir ein *Trailbike *fehlt. Wie werde ich die Saison im Pfälzerwald überstehen können?

Trialbike kaufen?


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juli 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hab´gerade gemerkt, dass E-Bikes gar nicht ein Zukunftsthema sind.
> 
> Es ist weder ein Enduro noch ein Fatbikefully im Keller, was aber alles nicht so schlimm ist, da mir ein *Trailbike *fehlt. Wie werde ich die Saison im Pfälzerwald überstehen können?
> 
> Trialbike kaufen?


 
Die Bezeichnung Trailbike kann auch mit den Bezeichnungen Enduro oder Fatbikefully eine Schnittmenge eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2014)

Trailbike? Habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren.




Zuckerstück von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Athabaske (30. Juli 2014)

...sehr chic!


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hau mich ja jetzt weg, wenn der Haardtfahrer mit Absicht Trialbike und nicht Trailbike geschrieben hat.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Juli 2014)

Und? Weggehauen?

Selbstverständlich habe ich mich nicht vertippt. Der einzige Grund, warum ich noch nicht unbeholfen mit einem Trialbike gegen Bordsteine fahre ist, dass die Räder zum Ausprobieren und späteren Rumstehen zu teuer sind. Ansonsten fände ich das sehr reizvoll, auch wenn ich nicht abschätzen kann, welche Kunststückchen ich selbst erlerne könnte. Sieht immer so flockig aus, wenn ich aber mal ein Video davon sehe, was ich als Bunnyhopp empfunden habe ..... 

Aber das jetzt Trailbikes propagiert werden ... mit spezial, doppelt gemufften und gekeilten, sonderkonstruierten Trailbike-Sattelklemmen. Ich glaub ich fange an, alt zu denken, aber das ist Kappes!


----------



## franticz (31. Juli 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Trailbike? Habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe  ja der weg ist nice  bin ich auch erst erst lang gefahren


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Oktober 2014)

Mal etwas anderes aus dem Pfälzerwald und damit sich keiner wundert, wenn er dem Radfahren überholt wird:

Am 18.-19. Oktober 2014 findet am Haardtrand der
*Pfälzer Weinsteig 100 Meilen Ultratrail*
statt. Ich zitiere einfach mal:

*Info*
Ein nonstop 100 Meilen Einladungslauf unter Freunden.
Für nähere Informationen: hier oder "Info" anklicken!
Beschreibung
1. Pfälzer Weinsteig 100 Meilen-Ultratraillauf 
Start: Samstag, 18. Oktober 2014 um 7 Uhr am Weintor in Schweigen-Rechtenbach 
Ziel: 32 Stunden später, d.h. am Sonntag, den 19.Oktober um 15 Uhr in Obersülzen.
Hier im Sportlerheim Obersülzen gibt es Duschen und auch einfache Schlafplätze auf Feldbetten sowie bestes Pfälzer Essen und natürlich auch Getränke. 
Ausdrücklich weisen wir darauf hin, daß der Lauf ein "Einladungslauf unter Freunden" ist mit Teil-Selbstversorgung. Es wird unterwegs nur etwa alle 20-30 Kilometer, das heißt insgesamt nur 5 Verpflegungspunkte geben. 
Die Strecke weist ein Profil von rund + 4.200 und - 4.200 Höhenmetern auf und ist wegen des ständigen Auf- und Ab mit teilweise schwierigen Passagen und starken Steigungen wie zum Beispiel an der Kalmit sehr anspruchsvoll.
Die gesamte Strecke ist (bis auf die letzten 10 Kilometer) komplett mit rot-weißen Markierungen versehen, die allerdings in der Nacht nur schwer zu erkennen sind. Deshalb wird neben der obligatorischen Lampe die Benutzung eines Navigationsgerätes empfohlen.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pfälzer-Weinsteig-100-Meilen-Ultratrail/186798074846812?sk=info

100 Meilen sind knapp 160 km. Ich wünsche den Läufern angenehmes Laufwetter und gutes Gelingen!



p.s.: Wenn sich einer nochmal über die Entfernungen der VPs beschwert, gibt es hier einen neuen Maßstab!


----------



## Athabaske (11. Oktober 2014)

...ultraläufer machen das allerdings auch nicht zum Vergnügen...


----------



## MrMapei (11. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ultraläufer machen das allerdings auch nicht zum Vergnügen...


Sondern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. Oktober 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Sondern?


...keine Ahnung


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Oktober 2014)

Survival-Training für die Zombie-Apokalypse?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2014)

Erster Artikel - zweite Frage im Interview "Naturparkbeirat"
Auf dieser Ebene und nicht nur da wird gerade mal wieder das Thema "Wanderer und Mountainbiker" diskutiert. Der PWV ist da recht rührig unterwegs. Auf der Basis *einer "*Beschwerde-Email wird eine uralte Diskussion mit den Argumenten von vor 20 und 15 Jahren wiederholt. Das ist ein wenig ermüdend.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es in dem Gremium wirklich Vertreter der Mountainbiker?


----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Oktober 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Erster Artikel - zweite Frage im Interview "Naturparkbeirat" Auf dieser Ebene und nicht nur da wird gerade mal wieder das Thema "Wanderer und Mountainbiker" diskutiert. Der PWV ist da recht rührig unterwegs. Auf der Basis *einer "*Beschwerde-Email wird eine uralte Diskussion mit den Argumenten von vor 20 und 15 Jahren wiederholt. Das ist ein wenig ermüdend.


 
Wen interessiert ein so g. Naturparkbeirat? Da erkennt man u. a. auch die Prioritäten des in den 70er Jahren hängen gebliebenen Ur-Wandervolkes. Ist doch eh alles egal, wenn in ein paar Jahren der halbe Pfälzerwald abgeholzt und verwüstet wurde, um dort Subventions-Abgreif-Gelddruck-Industriegebiete zu errichten - dann verirrt sich eh kein Tourist mehr in den Pfälzerwald. Dann können die MTB'er ungestört zwischen den Propellern Slalom fahren... Ich persönlich wäre auch dafür, sobald das erste Windrad steht, die willkürlich gezogene Haardtrand-Zone gerichtlich Zufall zu bringen. Damit die Leute mit €-Zeichen in den Augen (und den Geldkoffern unterm Tisch...) in Hauenstein, Annweiler, Landau und an der SÜW auch tagtäglich sehen, was sie der gesamten Region antun!

"Gruß" übrigens an die Fahrtechnikgenies, die (wohl) gestern auf dem Rodalber FWW unterwegs waren und dabei fast keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen haben, den Waldboden mit dem Hinterrad umzugraben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt es in dem Gremium wirklich Vertreter der Mountainbiker?


Direkt nicht. 22 Mitglieder und davon 17 "aus der Politik" als Delegierte des Bezirkstages. Es kommen fünf weitere dazu: BUND, PWV, Pollichia, Naturfreunde und den letzten Sitz nimmt Heinz Illner als Vertreter für alles anderen Natursportarten (Klettern, Duddeflieche, MTB, Reiten, ...) ein.


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt es in dem Gremium wirklich Vertreter der Mountainbiker?



Wo ist die DIMB?


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

War die (alte) IG nicht mal dort vertreten?


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2014)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> "Gruß" übrigens an die Fahrtechnikgenies, die (wohl) gestern auf dem Rodalber FWW unterwegs waren und dabei fast keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen haben, den Waldboden mit dem Hinterrad umzugraben...



Hinterher will's wieder keiner gewesen sein.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich war's bestimmt nicht...Fatbikes fahren ja nur querfeldein und durch Bachläufe... so liest man es jedenfalls überall....


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> War die (alte) IG nicht mal dort vertreten?



Weiß ich nicht, die "neue" scheint aber nur sporadisch mit Touren in der Pfalz oder Bikeparkbesuche ausserhalb der Pfalz in Erscheinung zu treten.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe der IG Pfalz mal eine Mail geschrieben, mit der Anfrage ob wir in dem Naturpark Gremium nicht einen Vertreter haben sollten.
Es wäre es doch das Mindeste Wert dort Interesse am Mitbestimmen zu zeigen bzw. einen Anspruch auf Teilnahme als Vertreter einer der großen Natursportgruppen zu stellen!


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2014)

Opti, das hatte ich oben schon geschrieben, wie die Vertretung der MTB-Ler in dem Gremium aussieht. 
17 Sitze über den Bezirkstag (= Politik)
1 x PWV
1 x BUND
1 x Naturfreunde
1 x Pollichia
1 x Ein Vertreter aller anderen Natursportarten und -verbände. 
Dieser Vertreter der anderen Natursportarten wurde aus der Mitte der Versammlung dieser Sportarten gewählt. Heinz Illner macht den Job. Bei sämtlichen Sitzungen der Natursportler hat die DIMB alle Möglichkeiten sich einzubringen. Nächste Sitzung am 15. Dez und da waren an sich der PWV und die Naturfreunde auch eingeladen. Der PWV kneift ("andere wichtige Termine") und die Naturfreunde haben sich auf die Einladung hin noch noch nicht gemeldet.
Auf Einladung und Bitte von Heinz Illner hin habe ich die Interessen der DIMB bei der Sitzung des "großen" Ausschusses" in Lambrecht vertreten, da als Punkt 6 der Tagesordnung das Thema "Wanderer - Mountainbiker" besprochen wurde.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Oktober 2014)

Ah. Okay. Ich wusste nicht, wie der Vertreter der Natursportarten sich zusammensetzt und dass dieser sich auf einer separaten Versammlung mit den ganzen Natursportlern bespricht. Das du da auf der großen Versammlung unsere/meine Interessen vertrittst verdient ein dickes .
Kann man irgendwo Protokolle der "großen" Sitzungen des Naturpark-Gremiums sowie der "kleinen" Sitzung der Natursportler nachlesen?


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2014)

Von der großen Sitzung gibt es noch kein Protokoll bzw. da ich nur Gastteilnehmer war, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das überhaupt erhalte. Muss ich Heinz fragen. Da die "kleine Versammlung" (toller Begriff  ) in ihren Teilnehmern nicht auf eine bestimmte Organisationsform festgelegt ist, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass auch "die Randzone" da vertreten sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da die "kleine Versammlung" (toller Begriff  ) in ihren Teilnehmern nicht auf eine bestimmte Organisationsform festgelegt ist, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass auch "die Randzone" da vertreten sein kann.



Da würde ich mich gerne engagieren. Kannst mich ja informieren, wenn die nächste Versammlung ist.

Da mir das Thema Windräder auch nicht schnuppe ist, mache ich hiermit mal meine Meinung kund:


----------



## Radler-01 (21. Oktober 2014)

Opti - das hat Massen-Potential; gibt´s schön Aufkleber und T-Shirts ?


----------



## Quente (21. Oktober 2014)

Steffen, wenn du ...Mehr ... streichst unterschreib ich dir das.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Oktober 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> Steffen, wenn du ...Mehr ... streichst unterschreib ich dir das.


 
dito... was nützen 150 MTB's, die um 140 Windmonster kreisen!? Mal gespannt, wann die Befürworterlobby dir vorwirft, diese MTB's würden dann letzten Endes mit Kernkraft angetrieben! 

Die meisten werden wohl erst dann richtig wach, wenn die Bagger anrücken - und die ersten zig Hektar Wald vernichtet wurden. Wenn das Erste steht, ist die Büchse der Pandora offen! Und es ist ja nicht so, als gäb es nicht schon genug abschreckende Beispiele. Man schaue nur mal in den Hunsrück / Soonwald...


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bitte um ne Unterschrift ;-)


----------



## fruchtmoose (21. Oktober 2014)

Die ersten zig Hektar Wald vernichtet? Das geschah vor langer Zeit, heute wird dann wohl argumentiert, dass es nur ein Stück forstwirtschaftlich genutzter Monokultur ist, das der "Energiewende" zum Opfer fallen muss .. Sag mal EON, wie macht ihr das eigentlich?
In diesem Sinne


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn jemand so'n Aufkleber haben möchte, dann soll er mir bitte ne PN schicken. Ich plane dann ne Bestellung. Größe der Aufkleber wäre 15cm x 7,5cm (also fürs Auto oder so).


----------



## Athabaske (21. Oktober 2014)

...alternativ auch ohne Hippster-Bike?


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...alternativ auch ohne Hippster-Bike?


 Nö. Kannst ja mit ner Schere rausschneiden. Ich kann aber auch noch gerne ne CX-Version vom Aufkleber machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (21. Oktober 2014)

...und allmountain, enduro, 4X und DH?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Oktober 2014)

... und LGBT-Trailbike!


----------



## s60 (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Befürworter der Windkraft haben wohl noch nie in den Windaltlas Rheinland-Pfalz geschaut. Windkraft im Pfälzerwald ist völliger Unsinn. Es gibt in Rheinland-Pfalz bessere und ertragreichere Standorte für Windkraft.
Man sollte besser darauf achten, den Naturschutz und den hohen Freizeitwert dieser Region in einem gesunden Gleichgewicht zu halten. Das sind die größten Ressourcen des Pfälzerwalds.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Oktober 2014)

@s60: Der "Windatlas" war nur ein billiges Ablenkungsmanöver bzw. eine Beruhigungspille. Die Gipfel sind halt dennoch sehr interessant für die Windrädermafia...

Ist zwar nicht ganz 100% zum Thema passend, aber im Grund dasselbe (rechtliche, d. h. willkürliche) Problem wie mit dem Pfaden!  Ich führ grade ne Debatte mit dem Pirmasenser Gartenamt über die Unsitte, an den Eingängen zu den diversen Parks in der Stadt (so auch am Eisweiher- als auch Strecktalpark) pauschal mal eben per Parkordnung ein generelles Radfahrverbot auszusprechen! Im Grunde ist dort jeder Willkommen - nur der Radfahrer nicht (so viel zu der Pseudo-Werbung der Stadt in Sachen Fahrradfreundlichkeit, grade über Pedelecs und Dynamikum-Radweg). Trotz breiter Wege und angewandter Rücksichtnahme. Die Argumentation läuft in etwa im Ergebnis darauf hinaus, dass das Verbot halt der "bequemste" Weg für die Behörde ist. Man würde es ja im Grunde dulden und kaum kontrollieren... Was natürlich gelangweilte Rentner wie letztens auch nicht daran hindert, in nem ansonsten leeren Park rumzupöbeln, dass man hier ja was "verbotenes" tut... 

Wie ist das in anderen Städten im Südwesten, also bspw. KL, NW, SP, LD, DÜW, GER - gibt's da ähnliche Verbote in öffentlichen Parks / Parkanlagen?


----------



## Athabaske (28. Oktober 2014)

Es würde auch das Fußgängerweg-Schild reichen, da müsste nicht unbedingt ein Radverboten hin. Und normalerweise sind diese doch an den Wegen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Oktober 2014)

Ob da nun ein StVO-Zeichen steht (welches in zusätzlicher, mehrfacher Ausführung bestimmt teurer ist) oder es einfach per Aushang der Parkordnung in § X verboten wird, ist am Ende egal.  In beiden Parks sind die Wege etwa 2,5-3,5m breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (28. Oktober 2014)

In DÜW darf man nicht durch den Kurpark fahren, egal wie breit der jeweilige Weg ist. Ist da schon ewig so, erinnere mich, das ein guter Freund in der 5. Klasse deswegen ein Knöllchen bekommen hat.


----------



## s60 (28. Oktober 2014)

Zu meiner Studienzeit in Karlsruhe durfte man dort mit dem Fahrrad durch den Schlossgarten fahren. Zwar nur langsam, aber immerhin. Der Schossgarten ist an schönen Tagen sehr belebt. Wie die Situation heute ist, weiß ich nicht, aber nach der aktuellen OSM immer noch Radfahren möglich.


----------



## südpfälzer (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Schlosspark in Karlsruhe ist nach wie vor für Radfahrer offen und wird auch sehr viel befahren. Es gibt sogar Radwegweiser im Park.
Allerdings wird um 19:30 Uhr das Gartentor geschlossen und man muss über den Zirkel fahren.

Im Park vom Schloss Favorite bei Rastatt gibt es einen extra Radweg, alle anderen sind explizit Fußwege.
Jedoch führt der Radweg nicht unbedingt in die Richtung, die ich möchte.


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Oktober 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> In DÜW darf man nicht durch den Kurpark fahren, egal wie breit der jeweilige Weg ist. Ist da schon ewig so, erinnere mich, das ein guter Freund in der 5. Klasse deswegen ein Knöllchen bekommen hat.



Mit ein bisschen mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit, keinem Freilaufgerater und ein paar freundlichen Worten fahr ich da schon fünf Jahre so jedes zweite Wochenende durch und weder irgendein Parkbesucher noch irgendwelche Ordnungsbehörden haben mir bis jetzt ans Bein gepinkelt. Im Gegenteil: Man bekommt Platz gemacht und noch einen freundlichen Gruß dazu.

Irgendwas mach ich falsch


----------



## Laerry (29. Oktober 2014)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit, keinem Freilaufgerater und ein paar freundlichen Worten fahr ich da schon fünf Jahre so jedes zweite Wochenende durch und weder irgendein Parkbesucher noch irgendwelche Ordnungsbehörden haben mir bis jetzt ans Bein gepinkelt. Im Gegenteil: Man bekommt Platz gemacht und noch einen freundlichen Gruß dazu.
> 
> Irgendwas mach ich falsch



Ich würde eher sagen du machst was richtig 
Verboten ist es dennoch. Übrigens auch der Teil entlang der Saline.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2014)

Freilaufgeratter ist gut, wenn man keine Klingel am Rad hat. Ist sozusagen sanftes Wecken von Fussgängern....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Oktober 2014)

In NW ist es verboten, durch den ungepflegten "Park" der Villa Böhm zu fahren.

Es ist auch verboten, eine der beiden Treppen zum schönen Abschluss einer Tour runterzurattern. Ganz schlimm verboten!


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Oktober 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen du machst was richtig
> Verboten ist es dennoch. Übrigens auch der Teil entlang der Saline.


Auf der anderen Seite der Saline ist der Radweg ausgeschildert  allerdings nur von der einen Seite aus...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Freilaufgeratter ist gut, wenn man keine Klingel am Rad hat. Ist sozusagen sanftes Wecken von Fussgängern....


Kann aber auch schnell als störend empfunden werden, da man in einem "Kur"-Park ist, weswegen ich grundsätzlich mittrete beim Hinunterrollen. Mit einem freundlichen "Entschuldigung...?" bekomme ich auch den nötigen Platz.


----------



## lomo (28. November 2014)

Damit wir in Zukunft auch auf Touren einkehren können:

http://www.pwv-weyher.de/
(Revitalisierung Schweizerhaus)


----------



## Athabaske (29. November 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Damit wir in Zukunft auch auf Touren einkehren können:
> 
> http://www.pwv-weyher.de/
> (Revitalisierung Schweizerhaus)


Das wäre ja super, das Hüttle liegt so genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (29. November 2014)

@lomo : Der Link funktioniert nicht ("Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden").
Mit kopieren geht´s.

Interessantes Detail auf der Visualisierung: Ein Wanderer und ein Biker nebeneinander.


----------



## Quente (29. November 2014)

Mal sehen was schneller fertig ist: Flughafen Berlin oder Schweizerhaus


----------



## lomo (26. Dezember 2014)

Was erwartet uns da?

http://www.pirmasenser-zeitung.de/n...-der-mindestlohn-wanderhuetten-den-todesstoss
http://www.pwv.de/images/stories/Mindestlohn_Artikel-Rheinpfalz.pdf
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...s-jahresende-schliessen-zehn-hutten-1.2030988


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Dezember 2014)

Dann machen wir MTB'er einfach mal ein paar Bikehütten auf! Ich wär dabei! 

"Wir schließen 10 Hütten - sagen aber nicht welche! Ätsch"

An der Sache sieht man mal wieder schön, was für ein "konservatives" Völkchen die vom PWV doch sind; sogar gegen nen mickrigen "Mindestlohn", der wegen seiner Durchlöcherung eh seinen Namen nicht verdient lässt man sich instrumentalisieren! Gut vergleichbar mit dem großen melodramatischen Geheule in Sachen Rauchverbot...

Das ganze Gezeter und Geklage ist einfach sowas von verlogen... niemand wird da als wirklich Ehrenamtlicher(!) PWV'er im Hüttendienst gezwungen, zum Mindestlohn zu arbeiten. Wo kein Kläger, kein Richter... Zur Not spendet er es halt retour. Aber so laufen Kampagnen halt heutzutage; die sollten sich lieber mal wieder etwas intensiver in Richtung Windindustriegebiete konzentrieren; spätestens dann geht nämlich eh kaum noch jemand in den Wald.


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2014)

...den Text gelesen hast du aber schon?

Kann die Problematik gut nachvollziehen und es wäre ganz bitter,wenn diese Ehrenamtler jetzt auch noch mit dem Verlust "ihrer" Hütten gestraft werden.

Meine Meinung...

Gtüsse


----------



## Laerry (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd mir als Helfer einfach bei Schichtende 2 Flaschen Riesling und 2 Flaschen H2O in die Hand drücken lassen und gut ist.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...den Text gelesen hast du aber schon?



Natürlich habe ich die - gewohnt recht einseitigen - Texte gelesen. Es gibt bspw. auch ne Stellungnahme vom DGB.  Entweder es ist Ehrenamt - oder es ist Kommerziell. Wer Ehrenamtlich zum Vereinswohl arbeitet, hat kein Problem. Wer nicht mehr Geld will als jetzt, spendet es eben retour oder macht sein Recht auf den Mindestlohn nicht geltend - da wird ein Bild gezeichnet, als würde jemand gegen seinen Willen gezwungen, Geld zu nehmen, welches er gar nicht haben will...!

Probleme haben eher die privaten Gastrobetriebe, die die Hütten gepachtet haben - dies hat dann aber auch nur noch bedingt mit dem PWV und Ehrenamt zu tun, wenn dort ganz normal angestellte Niedriglöhner ohne Bezug zum PWV für nen Hungerlohn schuften müssen - nur weil ein Logo vom PWV dranpappt. Der PWV ist auch nicht die vollkommen uneigennützige Heilsarmee, für die er sich gerne darstellt. Die Naturfreunde veranstalten z. B. auch nicht so nen Zirkus. Und wenn, dann verkauf ich den Lewwerknopp erstmal nen Euro teurer - als da den Weltuntergang zu beschwören und gleich mit der Schließung mehrerer Hütten zu drohen. Das Geld verdienen die eh wie in der Branche üblich mit überteuerten Getränken.

In meinen Augen(!) ist das nur ne parteipolitisch motivierte Kampagne der CDU. Wir werden sehen, wie es im Sommer aussieht und wie viele Hütten tatsächlich geschlossen wurden... nach dem Gejammer über das Rauchverbot dürfte es ja eigentlich gar keine mehr geben...


----------



## NewK (27. Dezember 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ich würd mir als Helfer einfach bei Schichtende 2 Flaschen Riesling und 2 Flaschen H2O in die Hand drücken lassen und gut ist.


Schlechtes Mischungsverhältnis


----------



## Laerry (27. Dezember 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Schlechtes Mischungsverhältnis



Dann halt noch ääh Flasch Riesling mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (27. Dezember 2014)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ich würd mir als Helfer einfach bei Schichtende 2 Flaschen *Riesling* und 2 Flaschen H2O in die Hand drücken lassen und gut ist.


 
Endlich jemand der in einer ordentlichen Währung rechnet


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Mal etwas Positives:


----------



## bike-runner (27. Dezember 2014)

http://www.pwv-weyher.de/
 unter aktuelles schauen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier auch ein Bericht:
http://www.rnz.de//metropolregion/0...stoert-der-Mindestlohn-die-Huettenkultur.html

Isses wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Miro266 (29. Dezember 2014)

Mal aus einer anderen Sicht betrachtet...

Ich habe auch schon ehrenamtlich Dienste an Wochenenden und Vereinsveranstaltungen geleistet. Aus dieser Tätigkeit heraus weis ich dass so ein Wochenende durchaus anstrengend ist und wenn man am darauffolgenden Montag wieder arbeiten muss, hat dies noch eine besondere Würze.
Die Vergütung die dabei bezahlt wird liegt tatsächlich bei ca 4-5€ pro Stunde. Bei dem Verein, bei dem ich war ,war es sogar Umsatz-abhängig.
Also, wenig Betrieb gleich wenig Vergütung. ( war nicht der PWV )

Jetzt kommt der Mindestlohn und das ist auch schon seid Mai 2013 öffentlich bekannt und beschlossen.( evtl. Ist das bei Hr. Wallner erst später angekommen, warum hat  er sonst erst im Oktober 2014 den Brandbief geschrieben)
Ich denke , der Mindestlohn bringt dem PWV durchaus keine Nachteile wegen der eine Hütte geschlossen werden muss. Vielmehr sollten mal die möglichen Vorteile daraus gesehen werden und eine nach vorne gerichtete Lösung gesucht werden.

Hat der PWV Probleme Helfer für den Hüttendienst zu finden ? Nach meinen Informationen müssen Hütten geschlossen oder verpachtet werden, weil nicht genügend Helfer zur Verfügung stehen.

Mit dem Mindestlohn, das ist nicht irgendein utopischer Lohn der branchenunüblich ist, sondern das mindeste was ein Mensch für Arbeit an Entgeld erhalten sollte, lässt sich sicherlich die Helfersituation deutlich verbessern.

Die daraus entstehenden Mehrkosten,  ca 4 € pro Stunde und Person zuzüglich Sozialabgaben an einem Wochenende mit zwei Tagen und 4 Personen wären ungefähr 400 €.

Ist schon viel ! Mit den derzeitigen Hüttenpreisen ist das natürlich nicht zu stemmen. Wenn aber an diesem Beispielwochenende insgesamt 200 Gäste da waren und jeder Gast bei seinem Verzehr durch Preisanpassung 2 € mehr bezahlt, dann hat die Hütte keinen Verlust.
Wenn ich jetzt den Zulauf zu den Hütten sehe, wie z.B. Totenkopf, wo die Leute  bei schönen Tagen teilweise bis in den Hof anstehen, dann habe ich eigentlich keinen Zweifel dass der höhere Umsatz erzielt werden kann.
Nach den bis in Wald parkenden Mittelklasselimusinen ( die Besitzer die für die Anfahrt mehr Geld für Benzin verballern als sie in der Hütte für das Essen bezahlen müssen) zu urteilen, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine Pälzer Platte nicht mehr als 4,80€ kosten darf.

Für mich läuft hier Herr Wallner auch in der Presse Amok und berücksichtigt weder die Belange seiner Helfer noch die der Wanderer.
( er möchte seine Leute , die eine tolle Arbeit abliefern ,weiterhin wie der übelste Arbeitgeber schlecht bezahlen dürfen, und  droht damit die Hütten zu schließen ,  wem hilft es wenn eine Hütte geschlossen wird ?)

Gesetzte sind für alle da, auch für den PWV ! Jeder würde verstehen dass die Hüttenpreise dann eben nicht mehr zu halten sind.

Im übrigen machen es Pächter der Hütten , die sogar davon leben müssen und Steuern bezahlen müssen, schon lange vor , dass es geht...


Meine Meinung...
Stefan


----------



## roischiffer (31. Dezember 2014)

Miro266 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist schon viel ! Mit den derzeitigen Hüttenpreisen ist das natürlich nicht zu stemmen. Wenn aber an diesem Beispielwochenende insgesamt 200 Gäste da waren und jeder Gast bei seinem Verzehr durch Preisanpassung 2 € mehr bezahlt, dann hat die Hütte keinen Verlust.
> Wenn ich jetzt den Zulauf zu den Hütten sehe, wie z.B. Totenkopf, wo die Leute  bei schönen Tagen teilweise bis in den Hof anstehen, dann habe ich eigentlich keinen Zweifel dass der höhere Umsatz erzielt werden kann.
> Nach den bis in Wald parkenden Mittelklasselimusinen ( die Besitzer die für die Anfahrt mehr Geld für Benzin verballern als sie in der Hütte für das Essen bezahlen müssen) zu urteilen, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine Pälzer Platte nicht mehr als 4,80€ kosten darf.
> ...


Die Totenkopfhütte würde ich nicht als typisches Beispiel anführen, weil mit ihrem Parkplatz direkt vor der Haustüre hat sie einen definitiven Standortvorteil ggü. anderen rein fußläufig zu erreichenden Wanderhütten.

Guten Rutsch allerseits & auf ein erfolgreiches 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klickgrind32 (4. Januar 2015)

Bin wohl etwas naiv im praktischen Denken... wenn ich aber z.B. von vier Stunden "Helferdienst" zwei Stunden richtig profitabel arbeite, bekomme ich dafür 'mindestens" 2 mal 8,50 Euro. Also Mindestlohn erfüllt. Die Stunde drei und vier helfe ich dann so richtig ehrenamtlich, also zwei mal für 0,- Euro. (keine Verdienstabsicht).
Per Definition hätte ich doch dann demnach alle Anforderungen des neuen Gesetzes erfüllt.  Praktisch würde aber alles beim Alten bleiben (können). 

So einfach scheint es aber wohl nicht zu sein, denn dann wären schon sicherlich andere auf diese Defintions-Lösung gekommen...


----------



## Klickgrind32 (4. Januar 2015)

Bin wohl etwas naiv im praktischen Denken... wenn ich aber z.B. von vier Stunden "Helferdienst" zwei Stunden richtig profitabel arbeite, bekomme ich dafür 'mindestens" 2 mal 8,50 Euro. Also Mindestlohn erfüllt. Die Stunde drei und vier helfe ich dann so richtig ehrenamtlich, also zwei mal für 0,- Euro. (keine Verdienstabsicht).
Per Definition hätte ich doch dann demnach alle Anforderungen des neuen Gesetzes erfüllt.  Praktisch würde aber alles beim Alten bleiben (können). 

So einfach scheint es aber wohl nicht zu sein, denn dann wären schon sicherlich andere auf diese Defintions-Lösung gekommen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Januar 2015)

Klickgrind32 schrieb:


> So einfach scheint es aber wohl nicht zu sein, denn dann wären schon sicherlich andere auf diese Defintions-Lösung gekommen...



Im Grunde ist es ja genau so einfach...  Zumindest PWV-Intern, also bei den Hütten, die wirklich von ehrenamtlichen Vereinsmitgliedern betrieben werden. Es gibt aber eben nicht nur selbst geführte, sondern auch zahlreiche verpachtete Hütten - dies wird aber unredlicherweise nicht gesagt. "Ehrenamt" hat mit der Praxis der an Gastronomen (die mit ihren Angestellten sonst keinen Bezug zum PWV haben) verpachteten Hütten eben nix zu tun. Als vom Jobcenter zwangsvermittelte Bedienung käme ich mir schon etwas blöd vor, wenn ich grade dort keinen Mindestlohn bekommen sollte... muss dann wohl so ne Art "Zwangsehrenamt" sein?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2015)

Jetztmal ganz ehrlich. Dass der Mindestlohn kommt, wusste man doch schon seit Monaten. Jetzt im Januar wird der PWV wach, dass er uuuups eventuell ein Problem mit den Ehrenamtlern hat.


----------



## mcblubb (7. Januar 2015)

Naja, die Frage ist ja generell für "Ehrenamtler" interessant.

Was passiert denn mit den Unmengen an Trainern A, B und C, die in den Vereinen die Traiingseinheiten leiten? Werden die dann auch zukünftig mit 8,50 entlohnt? Das ist dann der Ruin aller Sportvereine....


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2015)

Hi,
also erstmal ist der Verein sicherlich auch nur ehrenamtlich geführt, dh die Leute machen im Vorstand auch noch anderes.

Dann ist das Gesetz mit heißer Nadel gestrickt worden und es war lange nicht klar, wer wie wo betroffen ist, ob es weitere Ausnahmen geben wird etc.

Konnte man in der Presse bzw an den Stellungsnahmen der Ministerien gut nachvollziehen...

Die Übungsleiter Sport und auch die bezahlten Kicker in unteren Ligen sind angeblich auch betroffen, wird da noch unterhaltsam, wer das dann noch auf sich nimmt.

Insofern ist die Reaktion vom Verein für mich nachvollziehbar, da sie ja anscheinend lt Pressebericht noch lange mit dem zuständigen Ministerium im Gespräch über eine Lösung waren.

Im Endeffekt wäre es ein großer Schlag, wenn dem Verein auf diese Weise das Wasser abgegraben würde und es droht ein Verlust an Kultur, der sehr traurig wäre für alle Urlauber/Gäste dort.

Grüsse


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2015)

Ich find's immer wieder erstaunlich (= erschreckend), wie gut solche komplett inhaltsleeren Kampagnen funktionieren. Konsequent wird da völlig am eigentlichen Thema (Ehrenamt) vorbeigeredet und Probleme gezeichnet, wo keine sind. "Hilfe, ich muss als Ehrenamtler gegen meinen Willen Geld vom Verein nehmen, welches ich gar nicht haben will - weshalb mein Verein pleite geht!"... Da wird in Sachen PWV wunderbar auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt, ein romantisches Bild vom sich für die Waldbesucher aufopfernden ehrenamtlichen Hüttenwärterpärchen gezeichnet, gar der Untergang der "Hüttenkultur" beschworen... in ein paar Nebensätzen schimmert immerhin die Wahrheit durch - dass man selbst gar nicht so genau wisse, ob man nun überhaupt betroffen sei und die Schreckensszenarien überhaupt einträfen...

Die angedrohten(!) Hüttenschließungen betreffen so weit ich es überblicken konnte seltsamerweise nur die gepachteten Gastrobetriebe...

Wenn diese "Kultur" daraus besteht, dass gut situierte Menschen (Ehrenamt muss man sich nämlich erst einmal selbst leisten können) andere für einen schäbigen Hungerlohn ausbeuten - dann würde es wirklich mal Zeit für einen "Kulturbruch"...  Ganz davon ab, dass dieser eh schon von diversen Lobbygruppen unter Zeichnung ähnlicher apokalyptischer Szenarien (z. B. die Verlegerlobby, die allen Ernstes damit argumentierte, der Mindestlohn für Zeitungszusteller gefährde die Pressefreiheit. "Pressefreiheit ist die Freiheit, 200 reicher Menschen, ihre Meinung zu verbreiten" Paul Sethe.) systematisch durchlöcherte, so genannte "flächendeckende Mindestlohn" allein durch seine Existenz sowie in Form und Höhe ein absolutes Armutszeichen für diese Gesellschaft darstellt.

Aber nö, da hat der gut verdienende Mittelklassespießer Angst, wenn er am Wochenende mit dem SUV in den Wald kutscht, sein Leberknödel wird nen Euro teurer...


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2015)

Wow,
eine Platitüde nach der anderen.

Du übst sicherlich kein Ehrenamt aus? Das kann sich im übrigen jeder "leisten", es kostet lediglich Zeit.

Grüsse


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2015)

@sun909 - Du persönlich warst nicht gemeint, aber schön, dass du drauf anspringst und gleich ad hominem agitierst. Platitüden!? Sollte doch einfach sein, diese konkret zu widerlegen...? Oder doch nur heiße Luft?

Ich übe übrigens in gewisser Weise auch eine Art "Ehrenamt" aus. Was du schreibst, ist jedenfalls natürlich vollkommen sachlich und angebracht.  Ehrenamt musst du dir leisten können, d. h. dein Lebensunterhalt muss gesichert sein. Das ist er aber z. B. mit nem Hungerlohn als ausgebeutete Bedienung in ner gepachteten PWV-Hütte beim besten Willen nicht. Als abgesicherter Rentner oder Frühpensionär kann ich dagegen natürlich auch gerne mal den Hüttenwirt machen. Ist Zeit nicht bekanntermaßen Geld...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2015)

Platitüde, da du diverse Vorurteile in einen Topf wirfst (SUV, Ausbeuter etc).

Familien mit Kindern oder finanziell schlechter gestellten tut der von dir genannte Euro mehr schon weh..

Die genannten Hütten alle zu prüfen fehlt mir zeit und Lust, von daher kann ich da deine Behauptung nicht widerlegen. Kannst du sie belegen?

Und nochmals: auch Leute mit wenig Geld können ein Ehrenamt ausüben. 
Grüße


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2015)

Die Diskussion ist ein schöner Beleg dafür, das die Kampagne gegen den Mindestlohn Wirkung hinterlassen hat. Der Wirt meines Vertrauens wollte mir letztens auch erzählen, das er in Zukunft dafür verantwortlich ist, ob sein Bierlieferant Mindestlohn zahlt...

Zum Thema "Ehrenamt und Mindestlohn" ist ein Gespräch mit dem Arbeitsministerium unnötig, da im Gesetzgebungsprozess mehrfach klargestellt wurde, das Ehrenamtler nicht betroffen sind; auch dann nicht, wenn sie eine geringe Aufwandsentschädigung erhalten. 
Zitat von http://www.lsb-nrw.de/lsb-nrw/aktuelles/topthemen/mindestlohn-auch-im-sportverein/ 
_Als Fazit bleibt festzuhalten: Für *ehrenamtlich Tätige* und für Selbstständige findet das Mindestlohngesetz keine Anwendung – und damit auch nicht für Mitarbeiter/innen im Freiwilligen Sozialen Jahr oder im Bundesfreiwilligendienst, sehr wohl jedoch für Teilzeit- und geringfügig Beschäftigte in Sportvereinen.
_
Zitat von http://www.dfb.de/news/detail/grindel-kein-mindestlohn-bei-ehrenamtlicher-taetigkeit-113934/
_Die entscheidende Leitplanke ist die Frage: Steht das ehrenamtliche Engagement oder die Gewinnerzielung im Mittelpunkt?_

Auch verdi hat sich mit der Frage beschäftigt:
https://www.verdi.de/service/fragen-antworten/++co++27f5ebb6-0c17-11e4-8041-52540059119e

Dem PWV ist also zu empfehlen, sich mal abseits der Propaganda mit dem Gesetz zu befassen. Und dagegen, dass eine Pauschalkraft am Tresen einer verpachteten Hütte Mindestlohn bekommt, kann ja niemand ernsthaft was haben?


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2015)

Soso - Vorurteile? Und die als Tatsache dargestellte Behauptung, der Hüttenbetrieb des PWV sei generell "ehrenamtlich" ist keine Platitüde?

Oder diese hier? 



sun909 schrieb:


> nur ehrenamtlich geführt ... Gesetz mit heißer Nadel gestrickt ...  sind angeblich auch betroffen ... anscheinend lt Pressebericht ...  wäre es ein großer Schlag ... es droht ein Verlust an Kultur, der sehr traurig wäre





sun909 schrieb:


> Familien mit Kindern oder finanziell schlechter gestellten tut der von dir genannte Euro mehr schon weh..



Und warum sind diese schlechter gestellt? Doch nicht etwa, weil sie ähnlich wie in ner PWV-Hütte als Bedienung für ne Bezahlung weit unterhalb des Mindestlohns malochen müssen?

Die Prüfung der Hüttenliste ist kompliziert, weil der PWV selbst kurz vor Neujahr noch nicht wusste, welche er denn jetzt eigentlich zumachen will... Ein genanntes Beispiel war z. B. das Hilschberghaus in Rodalben. Eine so genannte, verpachtete "Hütte" am Stadtrand, mit Zufahrt und großem Parkplatz, welche immer mehr als gut besucht ist...



sun909 schrieb:


> mit wenig Geld können ein Ehrenamt ausüben.



Können kann man sicherlich viel... wie sich das mit der tristen Realität vereinbaren lässt, steht da auf nem ganz anderen Blatt Papier. Dein Hauptausbeuter-Chef wird sich ein Loch in den Bauch freuen, wenn du die zugestandene kurze Erholungszeit am Wochenende damit verbringst, dir in ner Hütte vom PWV noch 20 Stunden an Theke und Waschbecken die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen.  Aber stimmt, in diesem Land hat jeder die Freiheit, unter einer Brücke zu schlafen...


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2015)

Dem Chef kann es völlig egal sein, was du in deiner Freizeit machst. Wenn du in der Hütte stehen magst, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung! Das ist nun mal deine Entscheidung...und hat Null mit deinem Hauptjob zu tun. Ist aber natürlich bequemer, es darauf zu schieben, gibt ja eine Ausrede.

Und warum ist jeder Chef ein Ausbeuter? Das zum Thema Platitüden, nimm kleine Kueselsteine für dein eigenes Glashaus.

Ich habe nirgends behauptet, alle Hütten wären ehrenamtlich betrieben. Aber um nur diese geht es hier. Und da die Ehrenamtler dort eine Aufwandsentschädigung erhalten, sind die auch nicht befreit von den Vorschriften des Mindestlohnes wie der Vorposter geschrieben hat.

Und ja, es gibt finanziell schlechter gestellte Menschen. Gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben aus diversen Gründen, die wenig mit dem Mindestlohn zu tun haben (Mangelnde Ausbildung, Scheidung, zu dickes Auto etc pp). 

Ich bin selber gegen Aufstockung und für den Mindestlohn, aber gegen die schwarz-weiss-Denke, die hier an den Tag gelegt wird. 

Gruss


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Und da die Ehrenamtler dort eine Aufwandsentschädigung erhalten, sind die auch nicht befreit von den Vorschriften des Mindestlohnes wie der Vorposter geschrieben hat.
> ...



Bin ich der Vorposter? Wenn ja, dann werde ich aus Deinem Posting nicht schlau, denn aus meinen Links (und vielen weiteren) geht eindeutig hervor, das "echtes Ehrenamt" vom Mindestlohn nicht betroffen ist.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und da die Ehrenamtler dort eine Aufwandsentschädigung erhalten, sind die auch nicht befreit von den Vorschriften des Mindestlohnes wie der Vorposter geschrieben hat.
> 
> Ich bin selber gegen Aufstockung und für den Mindestlohn, aber gegen die schwarz-weiss-Denke, die hier an den Tag gelegt wird.



Dem Chef ist es aber in der Regel nicht egal, vor allem dann nicht, wenn es sich auf deine Leistung auswirkt; in manchen Fällen sind solche Sachen auch Genehmigungspflichtig. Es sollte ja eigentlich aber auch nur ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass sich die Bereitschaft nach einer >40h-Woche Schuften im Niedriglohnsektor für "Ehrenamt" generell eher in starken Grenzen hält und man sich dieses eben erst einmal (zeitlich und finanziell) "leisten" können muss. Was du mit "Ausrede" meinst, ist mir in dem Zusammenhang auch schleierhaft - in deinen Augen muss man sich also dafür rechtfertigen, nicht "ehrenamtlich" tätig zu sein...?

Ja, ein Unternehmer ist in der Regel für mich (und auch streng genommen nach der BWL selbst) immer schon per Definition ein Ausbeuter, da er aus der Arbeitskraft anderer ("human resources") einen eigenen Nutzen zieht. Siehe auch "Mehrwert"; aber dies führt in dem Zusammenhang wohl zu weit. Dazu gehört übrigens ja schon die sprachliche Verwirrung, dass jemand, der Arbeit nimmt als -geber (und umgekehrt) bezeichnet wird... Aber genug der ketzerischen Gedanken. 

Du agitierst (wie der PWV) jedoch weiter stur am Thema vorbei und behauptest einfach weiter, die Ehrenamtlichen seien davon betroffen - was nachweislich überhaupt nicht stimmt. Wer als wirklich ehrenamtliches Vereinsmitglied eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" (ich dachte, Ehrenamt sei nur der Ehre wegen...? Wo ist die Grenze?) erhält, ist auch nicht von der Regelung betroffen (niemand wird gegen seinen Willen gezwungen, Geld zu nehmen, welches er gar nicht haben will). Ständige Wiederholung und stures Festhalten an der einseitigen Version des PWV, der exakt das idealistische Ehrenamt missbräuchlich dafür nutzt, um seinen zahlreichen gewerblichen Hüttenpächtern(!) den Mindestlohn zu ersparen. So viel in Sachen Schwarz-Weiß... 

Dazu passt auch die Einstellung, "für den Mindestlohn - aber..."!


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...Wer als wirklich ehrenamtliches Vereinsmitglied eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" (ich dachte, Ehrenamt sei nur der Ehre wegen...? Wo ist die Grenze?) erhält...



Es gibt in jedem Verein Dinge, die gemacht werden müssen, aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen Vereinszweck zu tun haben. Je größer der Verein und um so verzweigter seine Aktivitäten, desto größer wird der Umfang dieser Tätigkeiten. Natürlich wird man versuchen, Aufgaben von einer Geschäftsstelle oder von externen Dienstleistern erledigen zu lassen; das geht auch bei Fachfragen manchmal gar nicht anders. Mindestens die Kontrolle und Anleitung landet dann eben doch wieder bei einem Ehrenamtler. Die Zahlung einer "Aufwandsentschädigung" steht dem "der Ehre wegen" da meiner Meinung nach nicht entgegen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Zahlung einer "Aufwandsentschädigung" steht dem "der Ehre wegen" da meiner Meinung nach nicht entgegen.



Meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.  An dem Punkt beginnt aber eben oft auch die "Grauzone", die Abgrenzung zum gewerblichen Bereich - oder einer abhängigen Beschäftigung. Einige nutzen den "ehrenamtlichen" Bereich ja auch systematisch missbräuchlich zu Zwecken persönlicher Bereicherung oder Absicherung. Ich halte das Konstrukt "Ehrenamt" auch nicht nur wegen der aktuellen Diskussion für generell ziemlich fragwürdig. Besonders dann, wenn immer mehr bezahlte Beschäftigung verschwindet, weil diese von unentgeltlichen (dafür anderweitig abgesicherten) "Ehrenamtlern" erledigt wird (bspw. wenn die Eltern das Klassenzimmer streichen, weil die Schule kein Geld hat, einen Maler zu beauftragen). Von sozialpolitischen Aspekten wie den "Tafeln" (als Suppenküchenersatz zum Sozialstaat) ganz zu schweigen...

Naja, die Aufregung wird sich auch beim PWV legen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass z. B. der mitgliederstärkste Sportverband der Welt (DFB) in der Sache Ehrenamt und Mindestlohn kein nennenswertes Problem sieht, sollte doch manch einem vielleicht zu denken geben...?


----------



## Klickgrind32 (9. Januar 2015)

Vortrefflich zu verfolgen, wie sich Mountainbiker den Kopf über den PWV zerbrechen... Ob die Wander-Zunft sich auch in der Art solche Gedanken macht...?

Wenn Biker sich schon bereit erklären, Weg-Markierungen aufzufrischen und sich an Waldsäuberungsaktion zu beteiligen, um die Gunst und Anerkennung beim gemeinen PWV-Wanderer zu steigern, drängt sich bei dieser Diskussion nicht automatisch der Gedanke auf, dem angeschlagenen PWV (ob verpachtet oder nicht) auch hier unter die Arme zu greifen.

"Pfälzer Mountainbiker leisten für PWV ehrenamtlich Hüttendienst!"

"Biker retten dem Wanderer die Einkehr!"

oder noch besser:

"IG Pfalz übernimmt Hilschberghaus als erste bewirtschaftete Hütte der DIMB!"

Ok, wir würden zwar nicht auf eine X-Euro-Anerkennung hoffen, sondern uns vielmehr ein oder zwei Trails versprechen. ... Aber früher oder später hätten wir dann die Diskussion, in wie weit das Genuß-Recht eines Trails in eine monetäre Größe umzurechnen wäre und welche Kriterien (Länge, Flow, Anzahl Spitzkehren, S1, S2,...) die Größe definieren, um letztendlich wieder bei der Mindestlohn-Diskussion zu landen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (9. Januar 2015)

MTB'er sind halt empathische Wesen!  Der PWV macht sich ja vorwiegend Gedanken, wie er uns aus dem Wald raushalten kann.

Nun, es ist schon generell etwas zwiespältig - auf der einen Seite sind viele MTB'er in den (meisten, nicht allen) Hütten gern gesehene, zahlende Gäste. Auf der anderen werden diese MTB'er aus der besonders konservativen Ecke des PWV (bzw. auch Teilen der "unorganisierten Wandererschaft") auch weiterhin an allen Ecken und Enden (teils offen feindselig) bekämpft. Nach dem Motto, "der PWV war zuerst da". Auch mit Erfolg, wie man z. B. an der konsequenten Blockierung in Sachen MTB-Park gut sehen kann. Ich persönlich nutze auch daher die "Hütteninfrastruktur" auch wenig bis gar nicht, da ich mich von Seiten des PWV nicht offiziell als Gast willkommen fühle.

Defensiv, auf den PWV ausgerichtete "Anbiederung" halte ich persönlich auch für 'nen suboptimalen Weg. Der MTB'er hat das gleiche objektive Recht, sich im (gesamten) Wald (und nicht nur in ein paar "Indianerreservaten") aufzuhalten wie der Wanderer! Man sollte dem PWV keine Bedeutung verleihen, die er nicht hat; er ist keine objektive Instanz, die die Deutungshoheit oder ein objektives Wegerecht inne hätte - sondern nur ein Verein. Da der Wille zur Kooperation dort auch nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt ist, sollte man sich lieber auf eigene, unabhängige PR konzentrieren.

Eine eigene MTB'er-Hütte (in der ALLE willkommen sind) wäre auch in der Hinsicht mal ein interessantes Projekt.


----------



## dietrichw (10. Januar 2015)

Man darf beim Thema Hütten aber nicht vergessen, dass sie zwar einerseits eine Menge Leute/Autos in den Wald ziehen, andererseits aber auch elementarer Bestandteil der Pfadkultur sind. Ohne die Hüttenkultur gäbe es wohl weit weniger flowige Trails... Von daher berührt es uns schon indirekt und zeitverzögert - wo Hütten untergehen, gehen auch Trails unter (siehe z.B. Morschbacherhof, oder vermutlich bald das Annweiler Forsthaus). :/


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. Januar 2015)

@dietrichw - dem kann ich im Kern zustimmen. Auf der anderen Seite stirbt diese "Hütten- und Pfadkultur" doch schon seit Jahrzehnten einen langsamen Tod. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig... Und was die Pflege von Pfaden betrifft, tut sich auch in Hüttennähe oft ja nur noch wenig bis gar nichts. Grade am Annweiler Forsthaus fällt mir jetzt spontan eigentlich gar kein relevanter "Pfad" ein; die alten, noch mit Zahlen markierten Rundwege im Pfälzerwald führen auch oft nur auf so genannten Forstautobahnen entlang. Wenn man sich dann generell die Karten als mal genauer ansieht - und sich die vielen nicht mehr existierenden "Gestrichelten" vergegenwärtigt...! Ich habe auch oft den Eindruck, dass inzwischen die Mehrheit eben nur noch mit dem SUV direkt an die Hütte fährt - und sich sogar die kleinste Wanderung spart... da täte es eigentlich auch der ADAC als Hütten-Sponsor! 

Etwas dagegen steuern (mit den so genannten Premiumwegen) tut da ja auch nicht direkt der PWV, sondern die touristischen Büros der jeweiligen Gemeinden / Regionen. Die dem PWV ja aber auch wieder nicht so recht sind, weshalb er dann u. a. das "Markierungschaos" beschwört.

Pfade am leben halten eben auch zu einem bedeutenden Teil: MTB'er. Und die tun dies ja oft, indem sie Bäume wegsägen und Äste beseitigen. Auch in der "tiefen Wildnis" abseits des überfahrenen /-laufenen Haardtrandes, wo es eh kaum (noch) Hütten gibt. Gewürdigt wird es nicht. Nein, verbissen kämpft ein gewisser Verein weiter gegen jede offizielle und inoffizielle Mitbenutzung bestimmter Wege und Pfade (sei ja eh illegal). Die Farce um die MTB-Park-Erweiterung spricht da eben Bände. Man hört immer nur "hier nicht, da nicht und dort schon überhaupt nicht"!


----------



## dietrichw (11. Januar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite stirbt diese "Hütten- und Pfadkultur" doch schon seit Jahrzehnten einen langsamen Tod. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig... Und was die Pflege von Pfaden betrifft, tut sich auch in Hüttennähe oft ja nur noch wenig bis gar nichts.



Am Haardtrand ist da noch etwas mehr Aktivität - und alleine intensives Begehen (wie auch Befahren mit dem MTB) ist ja oft schon ein Stück Trailpflege.  Ansonsten stimme ich zu, und zu ergänzen ist noch, dass da die Überalterung des PWV eine unhelige Allianz mit dem Pseudo-Naturschutz eingeht - wenn Pfade verschwinden, freut das natürlich Förster wie Jäger aus rein egoistischen Motiven.

Ach, wie toll wäre es, wenn der PWV eines Tages begreifen würde, dass er mit uns MTBlern seine eigentlichen Ziele sehr viel besser erreichen könnte. Aber mit dem momentanen Gschäftsführer kann man da wohl nur von träumen...?


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2015)

So sieht es aus!




IMG_20150111_115454079 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Und wo soll ich jetzt meinen Sundownerschorle trinken?
Jetzt hamwer den Salat!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Januar 2015)

Hohe Loog?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hohe Loog?



Jupp, das Schildchen haben wir heute auch bewundert.

Hellerhütte hat eh bis 18 Uhr offen


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, die Hütten würden ganz zu gemacht? Doch nicht...? Und was genau haben Öffnungszeiten (welche galten zuvor) mit dem pöhsen Mindestlohn zu tun? Naja, gibt ja auch noch Naturfreundehütten... Und spätestens im Frühjahr, nach der saure-Gurken-Zeit wird sich eh kaum noch jemand dran erinnern. 

@dietrichw - eben. Der PWV sollte einfach mal seinem Namen Ehre machen - und nicht nur Heimat stockkonservativer Wanderer sein.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und was genau haben Öffnungszeiten (welche galten zuvor) mit dem pöhsen Mindestlohn zu tun?



Wahrscheinlich ist morgens und abends im Winter einfach eh nix los, ist ja fast noch/schon wieder dunkel. Von daher rechnet's sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht, zu früh oder zu spät noch offen zu haben, und wenn man den Helfern mehr zahlen muss rechnet es sich noch viel weniger.
Vorher war's glaub 2h länger, von 9:30-18 Uhr. Wenn im Sommer die Leute länger wandern gehen, wird das bestimmt wieder zurückgeändert


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. Januar 2015)

Was immer noch ein "echtes" Problem neben dem leidigen Thema Mindestlohn der Hütten darstellt ist die drohende Überalterung der Teams.
Kaum Nachwuchs in Sicht.Was mich bei der Art und Weise der Mitgliederwerbung aber nicht wundert.
Sehe ich zb ganz deutlich bei uns an der St Anna Hütte/Burrweiler.
Andererseits ist es zum Glück tatsächlich so das wenn die Erfahrenen Omas in der Küche stehen das Essen eindeutig besser schmeckt


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich gerne engagieren. Kannst mich ja informieren, wenn die nächste Versammlung ist.
> 
> Da mir das Thema Windräder auch nicht schnuppe ist, mache ich hiermit mal meine Meinung kund:


Die Nachrichten vermelden heute Vormittag, dass die Landesregierung auf eine Errichtung von Windkrafträdern im Pfälzerwald verzichten wird, da dies den Status als Biosphärenreservat gefährden würde. Einen Erlass dazu wird es seitens der Landesregierung nicht geben. Die Entscheidung liegt letztendlich bei den Kommunen, denen man die Planungshoheit übertragen hat, aber da ist wohl der Tenor "Keine Windkraftanlagen, wenn es den Status als Biosphärenerservat gefährdet".
Dann können wir uns wieder dem Thema "Geländeräder im Pfälzerwald" verstärkt widmen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Februar 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung liegt letztendlich bei den Kommunen


 
Allein mir fehlt deshalb der Glaube...!

Der Teufel steckt da im Detail; dies ist nur eine weitere widersprüchliche Beruhigungspille, die am Problem nichts ändert und nur die (heuchlerische) "Meinung" der Landesregierung darstellt. Läuft wohl auf "good cop, bad cop" hinaus! Die Entscheidung liegt am Ende Dank der Landesregierung (die die entsprechenden, von Lobbyisten vorgelegten Gesetzentwürfe so beschlossen hat) ja bei den (finanziell ausgetrockneten) popligen, ein überregionales Interesse keinen Furz interessierenden Kommunen - und die können da letztlich wüten, wie sie wollen - um ein paar Euro in die Kasse zu kriegen! Der Titel "Biosphärenreservat" ist auch dann futsch, wenn die eine Kommune welche aufstellen lässt - und die andere nicht. Divide et impera! Von den problematischen "Gebietsfeinheiten" aufgrund mehrerer Exklaven wie z. B. den Annweiler und Landauer Stadtwald rede ich erst gar nicht... Würde es die Landesregierung ernst meinen, würde sie den Windradbau im Pfälzerwald gesetzlich verbieten bzw. den Kommunen eben wieder die Hoheit über die Entscheidung darüber entziehen! Tut sie aber nicht, sie verkauft stattdessen die Bürger für blöd!

Nachtrag: Wenn ich mir im Nachhinein so die Verteilung der Beitrags-Likes dbzgl. betrachte - will die Mehrheit wohl auch eingelullt / veräppelt werden...?!


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2015)

Dass die Landesregierung versucht sich hier fein aus der Schusslinie zu nehmen, ist klar. Der Landauer Bürgermeister hat in einem Interview schon seinen Verzicht auf den weiteren Aufbau von Windrädern erklärt. Immerhin ein Anfang.


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2015)

Hat Landau nicht noch ein Zipfel Wald Nähe JX? So ganz tief im Wald?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Februar 2015)

Das ist kein "Zipfel", sondern ein ordentlicher, fast 2500 ha großer Batzen - welcher mehr als doppelt so groß ist wie das Stadtgebiet selbst! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landau_in_der_Pfalz#Geographie
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberhaingeraide

Zu Annweiler gehört ebenfalls eine riesige Exklave (vom Luitpoldturm über das Annw. Forsthaus bis zum Almersberg):

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annweiler_am_Trifels#Ortsteile


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2015)

Ah, danke!
Schaut mal was sich auf meinen Hausbergen (Heidelberg) gerade tut.
http://crowdmap.geog.uni-heidelberg.de/windkraft/

Und hier noch ein Link, zur hiesien Gegeninitiative. Vielleicht kann man das in der Pfalz auch brauchen.
http://rettet-den-odenwald.de/author/linus/
Bissl reißerisch, aber das muss so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Blick über den Rhein. In dieser Hinsicht hatte ich bislang wenig vernommen - aber angesichts der derzeitigen Regierung und den bereits unter der CDU ausgeübten Schandtaten im Schwarzwald nicht verwunderlich...  Ich find's auch nicht "reißerisch"; eine in jeder Hinsicht angemessene Reaktion auf die nicht minder "reißerischen" "Argumente", mit jenen man zum finanziellen Wohle diverser "Grünkapitalisten" sehr viele deutsche Waldgebiete zerstören will...!


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2015)

Ich mach dann hier mal weiter mit der übergroßen Männergruppe vom F-Weg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gesucht-gefunden-im-pfaelzerwald.285866/page-7

Insgesamt kam die laaang auseinandergezogene Männergruppe bei unserer 6-köpfigen Ladiesgruppe nicht so gut an, rein deshalb, weil immer gerade dann der nächste kam, als wir weiterfahren wollten.
Wär ich als Wanderer unterwegs gewesen, hätts mich gewaltig gestört 
Am Samstag waren auf der östlichen Hälfte keine Wanderer unterwegs, ein paar wenige Hundeausführer, und die haben eher auch wieder das typische Hundehalterbild vertreten. Keiner, der seinen Hund auch nur annähernd voll im Griff hatte. Zwar keine gefährliche Situation, aber wär ich mit kleinen Kindern unterwegs gewesen, wär ich nicht ruhig geblieben, bei kienem 

Also wenn Sperrung für Biker, dann auch für Hundeführer, konsequent


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. April 2015)

Waren gestern zu zweit bei Neustadt unterwegs. Und kamen auch zwei Gruppen entgegen mit jeweils etwa 15 Leuten. 
War erstaunt dass die Spaziergänger wo auch zur Seite mussten immer noch so entspannt waren. Finde diese Gruppen auch viel zu gross, vor allem an Feiertagen und direkt bei den Hütten muss sowas meiner Meinung nach nicht sein in der Größenordnung.


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2015)

Wenn die Gruppe zu groß wird teilen und 1-2 Treffpunkte (z.B Hütteneinkehr) über den Tag vereinbaren funktioniert meiner Erfahrung in der Neustädter gegend sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2015)

Gestern war eine größere Gruppe aus Marburg auf dem FW unterwegs. Danke, dass einige von ihnen nicht nur Bremsspuren sondern wahnsinnige Bremsgräben gezogen haben und die “ordentlich“ fahrenden Kollegen es offensichtlich nicht geschafft haben, die Übermotivierten etwas zur Vernunft zu bringen. Wusste gar nicht dass ein MTB Reifen so tiefe Spuren ziehen kann.

Falls einer der Jungs hier mitliest:
Lasst das nächste Mal diese Volltrottel zuhause. Da wundert es wirklich nicht, dass selbst bei größter Toleranz die Biker nicht gerne gesehen sind. Von der Länge der Spuren konnte man auch ungefähr abschätzen, in welchem Tempo die Abfahrten runtergeballert wurde. Da würde ich als Wanderer auch austicken wenn mir solche Idioten entgegenkämen.

Also: Seid nicht stolz auf Eure Tour sondern schämt Euch. Ausbaden dürfen das die anderen, während ihr wieder zuhause seid.


----------



## black soul (14. April 2015)

*Hannes Kuttler‎Mountainbike Freunde Karlsruhe*
13 Std. · Marburg ·
Exkursionen nach Lenzerheide (Schweiz), Pfälzer Wald und nach Bad Endbach!

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle Studierenden und Bediensteten einer Hochschule,
ich möchte Euch hiermit auf die wöchentlichen Termine in Marburg und die MTB-Exkursionen des Zentrums für Hochschulsport der Uni Marburg im SoSe 2015 aufmerksam machen. Da es sich um nicht-kommerzielle Angebote handelt, habt ihr die Gelegenheit zu äußerst günstigen Preisen MTB-Mekkas zu bereisen.
Unser Highlight ist die Exkurs...

Mehr anzeigen



Startseite - Philipps-Universität Marburg - Zentrum für Hochschulsport
Zentrum für Hochschulsport, Jahnstraße 12, 35037 Marburg Tel. +49 6421/28-23974, Fax +49...
kursbuchung.online.uni-marburg.de
"}" data-reactid=".29">Gefällt mir · Kommentieren · Teilen

vielleicht waren es diese deppen, sollte man mal im auge behalten
gruss aus karlsruhe
bs

ach ja facebook


----------



## Optimizer (20. April 2015)

Ich war gestern mal in den "Untiefen" des Pfälzerwaldes unterwegs. Erschreckend wie gut der PWV der Wegpflege hinterherkommt...
Markierung blau-rot von der Hubertushütte runter ins Blattbachtal Richtung Geiswiese: Das muss mal ein richtig schöner uriger Pfad gewesen sein. Teilweise sind Tannen dermaßen in den Weg gewachsen, dass man den Untergrund des Pfades nicht mehr sieht. Dann liegen unzählige Bäume drin, die nicht (nur) vom letzten Orkan vor Ostern stammen, sondern bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre da drin liegen.


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. April 2015)

Ist nicht gerade der PWV daran interessiert, die vielen ehemaligen "Schleichwege" verkommen zu lassen, um sie durch wenige "Premiumwanderwege" zu ersetzten ..


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2015)

Wer sich in die Thematik einlesen möchte, findet hier zwei Quellen:
Besucherlenkungskonzept
http://www.pfaelzerwald.de/Besucherlenkungskonzept/Besucherlenkung_AKNord27.10.09.pdf

Hier findet man übergeordnete Prinzipien, nach denen vorgegangen werden soll.

Wegekonzept
http://www.pfaelzerwald.de/Arbeitshilfe_Kommunen-PW_300dpi.pdf

Hier wird auf das Thema "Wege" herunter gebrochen, wie das umgesetzt werden soll.

Die beiden Konzepte geben im Prinzip den Rahmen vor, nach dem gearbeitet werden soll. Reden wir mal nicht darüber, ob da alle Nutzergruppen mit ihren Interessen erfasst sind. Ganz frisch aus der Druckerei sind die Konzepte auch nicht, denn sie haben ihren Ursprung in den Jahren 2009/2010. Eine Konzentration der Wege und eine Qualitätsbetrachtung muss dann vor dem Hintergrund der handelnden Personen angeschaut werden. Zum Erhalt eines attraktiven Weges fehlt häufig das Personal und so werden Wanderrouten auf Wege verlegt, deren Instandhaltung nicht mehr Aufgabe meinetwegen des PWV ist, sondern wo der Forst in der Pflicht steht. An welchen Wegen hat der Forst Interesse? Richtig!

Jetzt muss man das Weiterdenken anfangen und schlau überlegen, welches Potential sich hinter solchen Konzepten verbirgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (20. April 2015)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade der PWV daran interessiert, die vielen ehemaligen "Schleichwege" verkommen zu lassen, um sie durch wenige "Premiumwanderwege" zu ersetzten ..



Nein, die "Premiumwanderwege" sind in gewisser Weise "Konkurrenz" zu den alten, aber kaum mehr gepflegten Rundwanderwegen (meist mit ner Nummer, Start an nem Parkplatz), die der PWV / Verein Naturpark PW teilw. Anno Dazumal angelegt hatte und die eh in den meisten Fällen oft kaum noch zu erahnen sind. Diese "Premiumwege" werden in erster Linie von den Touristikbüros der jeweiligen Regionen (Dahner Felsenland / Hauenstein / Trifelsland) sowie den Gemeinden geplant und vermarktet - der PWV ist da höchstenfalls noch Partner. Diese Touristikbüros sorgen dann auch dafür, dass die Wege gepflegt sind - was mit etwas Geld dahinter natürlich auch einfacher ist, als es nur Ehrenamtlichen zu überlassen. Da der PWV inzwischen aber auch schon auf seinem Kerngebiet - den diversen überregionalen Fernwanderwegen, die auch als "Zubringer" dienen - oft nicht mehr mit dem Erhalt / der Pflege hinterherkommt (den von Opti beschriebenen Urwald-Pfad bin ich vor zwei, drei Jahren auch mal entlang), wird dieser Verein weiter an Bedeutung verlieren. Meine Trauer darüber hält sich jedenfalls in Grenzen; wer nicht mit der Zeit geht...


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (21. April 2015)

Ich würde mich prinzipiell auch um alte Trails kümmern, dann aber gerne offiziell und mit ein bisschen Anerkennung, und mit der Erlaubniss ne Motorsäge zu benutzen.  Man könnte ja ne Pfadpflegegruppe aus Bikern gründen. Ist nämlich schade um die Wege. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## südpfälzer (21. April 2015)

Was @Teufelstisch sagt, passt so auch für den Osten des Pfälzerwaldes.
Hier werden mittlerweile die Nummern-Markierungen systematisch mit brauner Farbe übermalt, so dass diese alten Routen in natura nicht mehr existieren. Dies lässt Besucher mit älteren Wanderkarten verzweifeln, zumindest eine Weile wäre eine doppelte Markierung sinnvoll gewesen, oder man hätte sie langsam verfallen lassen können, die Nummern stören ja niemand.

Die Neuausweisung von Wanderwegen geht hier mit einer Beschilderungsflut einher, von der ich noch nicht weis, ob ich sie gut finden soll.
So sind an den Pfosten bis zu 15 Wegweiser angebracht mit je bis zu 3 Zielen einschl. Entfernungsangabe, was dann an einem Pfosten bis zu (gezählten) 175 Hinweisen führt. Originalton einer Wandererin: "Bis ich das alles gelesen habe, ist es dunkel".
Die eigentlichen Markierungen sind dann auf Briefmarkengröße geschrumpft und auf Entfernung kaum erkennbar, dafür aber mehrfach vorhanden. Teilweise stehen die Schilderpfosten in Sichtweite zueinander, wo die ganzen Informationen wiederholt werden.
So finden sich bei Gleiszellen von der B48 bis zur Pipeline-Trasse (gut 1,5 km) 65 dieser Wegweiser.

Die neue Wandertafel an der Landeck ist auch mit Informationen dermaßen überhäuft, dass sie kaum noch verständlich ist. Die Wander-Empfehlungen reichen bis ins Elsass, der Kartenausschnitt entsprechend umfangreich, dafür aber so klein, dass die direkte Umgebung der Burg kaum erkennbar ist.

Alles mit deutscher Gründlichkeit bis zur Unbrauchbarkeit verbessert.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. April 2015)

Nein, die - nur von Deutschen geschmähte - deutsche Gründlichkeit hätte diesen Zustand verhindert. Der Zustand ist doch gerade nicht konsequent durchdacht. 

Einige von uns markieren den "Wanderweg Deutsche Weinstraße", ich den Teil, der auch durch Neustadt führt. Dort wurde die Hauptstraße (Fußgängerzone) gerade mit neuem Pflaster usw. aufgehübscht. Anlässlich der optischen Aufwertung hatte ich vorgeschlagen, von der bisherigen wilden Aufkleberei an Pfosten und Fallrohren (privat) abzugehen und schöne, einheitliche Hinweisschilder in Überkopfhöhe anzubringen (können dann nicht zerstört oder geklaut werden). Diese Idee scheint aber ansonsten keinem zu gefallen, daher wird jetzt weiter geklebt, was nicht schön aussieht und auch die Orientierung nicht erleichert. 

Wahrscheinlich bekommen die einfach nicht die vielen Beschilderergruppen unter einen Hut, weil es keinen gibt, der die Oberbefugnis hat, mal eine Entscheidung für alle zu treffen.


----------



## goflo (21. April 2015)

@Pfalz-freeride  Das mit der "leichten Wegpflege" machen glaub ich sogar ziemlich viele hier. Hab auch immer meine Klappsäge im Rucksack falls mal wieder was querliegt (und es nicht gerade 40cm Durchmesser hat).

Aber prinzipiell gerne...  nur so wie ich die Gamsbartwandertruppe kenne wären die trotz Hilfe wahrscheinlich nicht begeistert.


----------



## Laerry (21. April 2015)

Ich hab auch ab und an meine Rebschere dabei, um zuwuchernde Pfade wieder frei zu schneiden. Speziell wo viele Brennesseln und Brombeeren wachsen kann des im Sommer ned schaden, die ein wenig zu stutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (21. April 2015)

@Haardtfahrer : Genau das ist ja hier geschehen: man hat die Beschilderung vereinheitlicht Nur hat man die Schildervielfalt durch Informationsüberflutung ersetzt. Statt (neudeutsch) "flowig" einer Markierung zu folgen, stehen die Leute an jeder Kreuzung vor dem Wegweisergebirge und versuchen herauszufinden, welche neuen Informationen es hier gibt.
Ich wurde da schon mehrfach angesprochen.
Hier mal ein Foto der Beschilderung:





Hinten bei den Autos stehen die nächsten Schilder mit der gleichen Information - nur die Markierungen wäre hier übersichtlicher.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. April 2015)

Ist im Nordschwarzwald noch schlimmer


----------



## südpfälzer (22. April 2015)

@Fibbs79 : Auch ein interessanter Schilderbaum
Der steht vermutlich am Mummelseeparkplatz und macht hier sicher auch Sinn.
Aber dann kommen im weiteren Verlauf nur noch die Rauten, und die teilweise sehr spärlich.
Bei uns - speziell im Raum BZA - stehen die Schilderbäume mittlerweile an fast jeder Abzweigung.
Die Schilder auf dem Foto sind ja nicht die einzigen dort, links hoch nach ca. 100 m steht das nächste, geradeaus sind es vielleicht 300 m, 2km weiter am Karlsplatz stehen ca. 40 Schilder, verteilt auf 4 oder 5 Masten usw....

Das Zitat aus #1364 war ja auch nicht am Parkplatz, sondern mitten im Wald an einer einfachen Abzweigung. (Weil eine Menschengruppe schilderinterpretierend den Weg versperrte, hatte ich um Durchfahrt gebeten, und das Zitat kam als Entschuldigung.)

Ich hatte ja oben schon geschrieben, ich weis noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll, aber auf den ersten Blick finde ich es etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. April 2015)

Im Lande Schildas halt...  Die Schilderbäume sind ja alle einheitlich genormt, worauf garantiert irgendwer Urheber- und Vermarktungsrechte®™ hat. Derjenige wird wohl sein ganzes Leben nicht mehr einer Lohnarbeit frönen müssen oder hat seinen Lamborghini schon in der Garage auf dem eigenen Landsitz stehen... Würde mich aber wirklich mal interessieren, wer die Dinger "erfunden" hat - und warum die sich grade hier in der Region so extrem vermehrt haben. Ein ähnliches Phänomen sind ja auch die genormten grünen Radwegeschilder in RLP oder auch drüber hinaus. Wo dann auch mal auf ner Strecke ohne jede Abzweigung in mehr oder weniger regelm. Abständen mal ein einzelnes, aber vollkommen sinnfreies "Gradeaus"-Schild steht; da muss wohl ne Quote erfüllt werden, damit ausreichend Lizenzgebühren fließen...!?

In Maßen halte ich die neuen Wegweiser eigentlich auch für sinnvoll, d. h. an markanten Treff- oder Wegpunkten. Alle 50m muss dagegen wirklich nicht sein. Andererseits übersieht man auch gerne mal ne an nen Baum gemalte Markierung. An diesen Posten pappt ja so weit ich weiß auch immer ein kleines Schild mit GPS-Handy-Code-Gedöns, damit die Smartphone-Navi-Zombies auch ihren Spaß haben - was wohl auch ein wesentlicher Hauptgrund für die Dinger ist. Früher™ hätte man auf ner Landkarte erkannt, wohin ein Weg führt - heute ist selberdenken ja out. Ebenso, sich vorher mal mit dem Thema zu befassen, also wo man eigentlich hinstiefeln will. Dazu kann ja keiner mehr ne Karte lesen - und lässt sich halt per Navi oder eben 1000 Wegweisern hirn- und sorgenfrei durch den Wald lotsen... Dass der ein oder andere dann von den Hunderten Wegweisern überfordert wird - halte ich für ne mehr als angemessene und sehr gelungene Ironie!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. April 2015)

In Verschwörungstheorien möchte ich jetz nicht einsteigen, aber den Schilderbaum aus dem Schwarzwald finde ich nicht überfrachtet. Er steht ja auch nicht mitten im Wald, sondern offentsichtlich an einem Wegekreuz. Da die Informationsdichte hoch ist, ist es auch deren Darstellung. Der Rest ginge nur über Karte. Die Darstellung der Zwischenetappen mit Kilometerangabe finde ich gut. Also, ich habe damit kein Problem.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. April 2015)

Ich vermisse noch die Angaben nach New York, Buenos Aires und dem Nordpol! Ohne sind die ja mal völlig nutzlos!


----------



## scylla (22. April 2015)

Wir haben schon öfter im Pfälzerwald verwirrten Wanderern auf die Sprünge geholfen. Oftmals nur wenige hundert Meter von einer Hütte entfernt. Da hört man dann oft den Wunsch, warum man da nicht mal Wegweiser mit Ortsnamen anbringen könnte, anstatt dieser nichtssagenden Farbmarkierungen. Nicht unüblich ist dabei ein gewisser Rieslingduft ausgehend von dem hilflosen Wandersmann 
Also vielleicht ist der Schilderwald ja gar nicht mal so sehr an den Bedürfnissen der Massen vorbei gedacht? Bis man die richtige Richtung gefunden hat, ist man auch schon wieder ausgenüchtert und kann sich auf den nächsten Schorle freuen, das Schild zeigt ja zuverlässig samt Ortsnamen den Weg dort hin. Braucht man auch gar nicht über Himmelsrichtungen und Wandermarkierungen oder "wo bin ich überhaupt" nachdenken 

Ich find's aber auch deppert.
Da guck ich doch zehnmal lieber auf die Topokarte aufm Display von meinem Zombi-Navi. Geht schneller und sagt mir mehr.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. April 2015)

Im Pfälzerwald ist es gewollt, dass die Beschilderung nicht "weit reicht". Die Hütten gehören jeweils eigenständigen Vereinen, die alles wollen, nur nicht, dass ein Wander in einer anderen Hütte, bei dem Nachbardorfverein einkehrt. Versuch doch mal von der Hohen Loog nach Beschilderung auf die Kalmit zu gelangen. 

Aber welches Interesse sollten wir Bergradfahrer eigentlich an einer besseren Beschilderung haben? Mal so ganz egoistisch gefragt?


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2015)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Aber welches Interesse sollten wir Bergradfahrer eigentlich an einer besseren Beschilderung haben? Mal so ganz egoistisch gefragt?


Das "wir Bergradfahrer" gibt es halt nicht. Das wird dann postuliert, wenn "von außen" mal wieder Druck aufgebaut wird und dann heißt es plötzlich "Egal ob CC-Schwucke, Tourenfahrer oder FR-Edeltechniker wird sind doch alle Mountainbiker!". Also gibt es auch Mountainbiker, die genau diese Beschilderung benutzen. Ob das dann gerade schlau ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Nicht jeder ist der "Pälzer-Pädelgott" und hat sein Navi zwischen den Ohren sitzen und kann da jeden Pfad abrufen. Die Quote der "Götter" mag hier im Forum höher sein, aber relevant ist das Forum für das Thema "MTB im Pfälzerwald" nur sehr eingeschränkt.

Grundsätzlich bieten die Themen "Umstrukturierung der Wege", "Besucherlenkung", "Wegekonzept" auch Chancen für die anderen Nutzergruppen im Pfälzerwald, aber dazu muss man sich einbringen wollen , es müssen die Plattformen dafür geschaffen werden und man muss den Dialog wollen. Solange die Position eher ist "Leck mich ... - Ich fahre eh wo, wann und wie ich will" und auf der anderen Seite (teilweise) völlig die Wahrnehmung für die unterschiedlichen Spielarten des MTB-Sports und deren Bedürfnisse (jenseits gesetzlicher Regelungen) fehlt, dürfen alle noch viel an ihren Überzeugungen arbeiten.

Die Eingangsfrage "Aber welches Interesse sollten wir Bergradfahrer eigentlich an einer besseren Beschilderung haben?" lässt sich auch damit beantworten, dass wir diese Beschilderungen brauchen, damit das, was wir im PW so schätzen, eben auch in Zukunft nutzbar bleibt. Die Hütte, die alleine von MTB-lern leben kann, müsste mir mal einer zeigen. Relevante Zielgruppe ja, aber mehr auch nicht. 


Kelme - ab und zu neige ich zu Übertreibungen


----------



## südpfälzer (24. April 2015)

Keiner, der hier mitdiskutiert, braucht eine bessere Beschilderung und keiner von uns hat die "leck mich..."-Einstellung. Das zeigt ja auch die Diskussion hier.
Meine Frage war aber eher: Ist die neue Beschilderung überhaupt besser?
Auch in meinem Berufsleben begegnen mir die Begriffe "Umstrukturierung" und "Konzept" immer wieder, und wenn die Begriffe aufeinander treffen, hat der Unternehmensberater viel Geld verdient und ist verschwunden, aber für die, die zurückbleiben, wird es komplizierter.
Und dies ist mein Eindruck der neuen Beschilderung - spätestens, wenn der Rundweg an einer Kreuzung in drei Richtungen ausgeschildert ist (neuer "Quellenrundweg" bei der Landeck).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2015)

Ich habe die Frage schon bewußt ein wenig reizend gestellt. Selbstverständlich freue ich mich in fremden Gebieten, z.B. DÜW , über Beschilderungen. Solange die Beschilderung am Haardtrand aber so "schön" krautig ist, klappt das mit der Steuerung doch ganz gut: Auf die Hohe Loog kommt man auf dem roten Punkt. Dann ist der Rest schön frei. Wenn das der Effekt der Steuerung ist:  

Problem ist dann nur, dass sich dort alles knubbelt und selbst Leute, die sich hier auskennen am Sonntagnachmittag darunter müssen mit dem Argument: "Wenn hier einer rücksichtvoll durch die Wanderer fahren kann, dann ja wohl ich!". Führt dann nur zu der Verallgemeinerung, dass es auf den Wegen zu voll wird.

@Kelme: Was sagen denn die Fachplaner zu solchen Aspekten? (Du warst doch schon auf diesem Seminar, oder)

Allgemein habe ich den Eindruck, dass in letzter Zeit der Zustrom von außerhalb strak zugenommen hat. Die DIMB-Aktionen im Schwarzwald tragen da sicher einen Teil dazu bei, wenn die Pfälz dagegen als MTB-Oase dargestellt wird.

Kann mal jemand was konkretes zum Stand des Ausbaus des MTB-Parks zusammenfassen. Irgendwo müssen die Massen ja hin ...


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2015)

Dieser Steuerungsaspekt mit der Konzentration auf wenige Wege "Roter Punkt zur Loog und der Rest ist dann frei" ist im Prinzip eine Vorwegnahme von Lösungen die zukünftig "offiziell" werden könnten. Da muss man aber mit allen Beteiligten dran arbeiten. 

Ok, jenseits aller Regelungen muss auch die Vernunft zum Zuge kommen und der Biker muss für sich sinnvoll entscheiden, ob es schlau ist den Versuch zu starten zur "besten Sendezeit" eine Autobahn im Gegenverkehr zu befahren. Das Nachdenken trifft aber alle und auch der Trailrunner oder der "normale" Wanderer kann ja schon keinen Spaß dran haben, wenn er im Verkehrsaufkommen einer Fußgängerzone unterwegs ist. Auch da werden einsamere Routen gesucht und gefunden.

Die Darstellung der Pfalz durch die DIMB als das gelobte Land ist auf der Ebene der Mentalität und in der gegenseitigen Toleranz und Wertschätzung hoffentlich zutreffend. Die Rechtsmeinung der DIMB zum Befahrungsrecht von Pfaden in Rheinland-Pfalz ist - nennen wir es - nicht mehrheitsfähig und eher eine singuläre Einzelmeinung. Das rheinlandpfälzische Landeswaldgesetz ist eindeutiger als es die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB unterstellt.

Die Süderweiterung des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald wird kommen. Das Ministerium hat die Fördergelder bewilligt und die Planungen sehen vor, dass in 2016 die Süd-Erweiterung an den Start geht. Meine Meinung: Die Süderweiterung ist eine weitere Komponente, aber das kann nicht das Ende der Entwicklung des Angebotes für die breit aufgestellten Spielarten des MTB-Sports sein. Wir haben Touren-Strecken, den Park in Trippstadt, CC-Strecke, Übungsparcour, Singletrail-Strecken. Da geht aber noch was und neben der Breite des Angebotes gilt es über Regionalitäten nachzudenken.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. April 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Rechtsmeinung der DIMB zum Befahrungsrecht von Pfaden in Rheinland-Pfalz ist - nennen wir es - nicht mehrheitsfähig und eher eine singuläre Einzelmeinung. Das rheinlandpfälzische Landeswaldgesetz ist *eindeutiger* als es die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB unterstellt.


 
Naja - also sind wir doch alle Illegale Gesetzesbrecher...!?  Eindeutig ist das rheinland-pfälzische WaldG grade eben nicht, da es im Gegensatz zu BaWü oder anderswo keine Mindestbreiten gibt und auch ein "Pfad" nicht genauer definiert ist. Darüber hinaus würde schon streng genommen das vor jedem Forstweg stehende Zeichen 250 das "Problem" mit dem Radfahren im Wald lösen. Man kann das Genehmigen vom MTB-Park allgemein als auch regelm. Veranstaltungen wie dem Gäsbock sowie den bis heute vollkommen fehlenden Vollzug der vermeintl. "eindeutigen" Rechtslage auch so deuten, dass die Rheinland-Pfälzischen Behörden kein wirkliches Problem mit dem MTB'en haben und es durch explizite Duldung als rechtmäßig einstufen... Im Grunde ist es wurscht - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da in den nächsten Jahren einen Präzedenzfall geben könnte - wenn nicht grade ne Horde Extreme-Downhiller im Beisein eines Bildpfalz-Reporters ne Kindergartengruppe über den Haufen fährt. 



Kelme schrieb:


> Dieser Steuerungsaspekt mit der Konzentration auf wenige Wege "Roter Punkt zur Loog und der Rest ist dann frei" ist im Prinzip eine Vorwegnahme von Lösungen die zukünftig "offiziell" werden könnten.


 
Ich finde diese "Lenkungskonzepte" (auch in anderen gesellschaftl. Bereichen) generell höchst amüsant.  Da kommt dann auch wieder das "deutsche Wesen" zum Vorschein, sich obrigkeitshörig auch streng nach Vorschrift wie ein Zombie durch den Wald lotsen zu lassen und ja keine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen und evtl. mal von den vorgegebenen Routen abzuweichen oder gar selbst auf Erkundungsreise zu gehen. Die Markierungen im Pfälzerwald sind für mich persönlich nicht mehr als Orientierungspunkte; ich studiere vorher die Landkarte. Dann fahr ich erst ein paar km gelb, unmarkiert, rot, dann grün - meine Wege suche ich mir immer noch selbst aus... Scheine da aber wohl einer aussterbenden Spezies anzugehören!?


----------



## südpfälzer (24. April 2015)

@Teufelstisch : auch Dein Fall ist im Lenkungskonzept vorgesehen. Wenn bei 3 möglichen Richtungen vier Wegweiser zur Landeck stehen, dann kannst Du Dich entscheiden wie Du willst, Du folgst immer den "Konzept".

Den kürzesten Abstand zwischen zwei Schilderbäumen habe ich übrigens heute mit 38 m am Treutelsberg gemessen.
Bietet jemand weniger?


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. April 2015)

@südpfälzer: nur zum Teil; ich fahr ja auch recht oft auf Wegen rum, die gar nicht markiert oder auf die in irgend einer Form hingewiesen werden würde; quasi Wurmlöcher im Lenkungskonzeptuniversum!  Hoffentlich führt der "Schilderwahnsinn" nicht wirklich mal den ein oder anderen sprichwörtlich nach Landeck / Klingenmünster...!? 

Das mit den Schildern ist hier im äußersten Westen bislang jedenfalls noch sehr überschaubar. Sogar die Lemberger Wege kommen da noch gut mit ohne aus.


----------



## Radler-01 (25. April 2015)

was so´n kleines Schilderbild alles bewirken kann - jetzt gibt´s hier bald mehr Postings dazu als Weghinweise auf den Schildern....


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Süderweiterung des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald wird kommen. Das Ministerium hat die Fördergelder bewilligt und die Planungen sehen vor, dass in 2016 die Süd-Erweiterung an den Start geht. Meine Meinung: Die Süderweiterung ist eine weitere Komponente, aber das kann nicht das Ende der Entwicklung des Angebotes für die breit aufgestellten Spielarten des MTB-Sports sein. Wir haben Touren-Strecken, den Park in Trippstadt, CC-Strecke, Übungsparcour, Singletrail-Strecken. Da geht aber noch was und neben der Breite des Angebotes gilt es über Regionalitäten nachzudenken.


Ich bin sehr über die Qualität der Erweiterung gespannt. Ich befürchte, dass die Erweiterung enttäuschend und für den (Touren)-Mountainbiker eine kleine Niederlage sein wird. Klaus Emser (Wasgau-Marathon-Organisator und Planer der Strecken Pirmasens-Land) hat mich bereits informiert, dass die Strecken zuletzt sehr unattraktiv zusammengestrichen wurden, Richtungsverlauf geändert u.s.w. ohne den Planern die Möglichkeit zu geben, nochmals regulierend einzugreifen. Der gewünschte ST-Anteil soll weit unter dem damals angepeilten Ziel von mind. 18% liegen. Einigen von uns damaligen Planern (u.a. hier fibbs79, hamecker und ich) haben sich deutlich gegen die Beschilderung (die ebenfalls von uns durchgeführt werden sollte) ausgesprochen, da die nun zusammengestrichenen Strecken sehr unattraktiv sind. Sollten wir Geländeradfahrer irgendwann von den Trails ausgeschlossen und auf die Strecken der Süderweiterung verbannt werden, würde ich mir wünschen, dass es die Erweiterung nicht gegeben hätte.
Bitte entschuldigt meine persönliche Enttäuschung zu dem Thema....

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2015)

Wie muss man diese 18% Singletrail-Anteil eigentlich verstehen? Wenn ich eine Tour fahre,  möchte ich möglichst viele Trails fahren, das ist dann im Worst Case 0% nach oben und 80% nach unten, also eher so 40% auf den Gesamtverlauf der Strecke gesehen. Eher sogar um einiges mehr, wenn bergauf auch Trails anstatt langweiliger Forstautobahn dabei sind (den Anfahrtsweg zum Berg jetzt mal außen vor gelassen).
18% kommt mir da arg wenig vor, ich kann mir das ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen, dass sowas Spaß machen soll.


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2015)

Die 18% machen in der Hinsicht Sinn und Spass wenn du an eine breite Zielgruppe denkst. Mit der Zielgruppe ist hier auch eher nicht der "Local" gemeint, sondern eher der Bike-Tourist. Dass es unter diesen viele gibt, die auf dem Singletrail nicht geübt sind, wird einem klar, wenn man mal die bekannteren Marathon-Veranstaltungen (wie z.B. regional der Gäsbock oder Wasgau) gefahren ist.

Edit: Wir hatten bei der Planungen Strecken mit teils über 40% geplant, in der Hinsicht, dass gerade von diesen 40% vieles sicher gestrichen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2015)

Mountainbike-Wegenetze werden in DE geplant, um Mountainbiken zu verhindern.
Das ist was grundsätzliches...

Man sollte die Planer und Entscheider mal in ein Flugzeug packen und z.B. nach Nordostengland schicken. Die Forstbehörde da weiß, wie es geht und kann auch Zahlen zur Wertschöpfung liefern. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das entschlossen gehandelt und auch investiert wird. Und mit "Investieren" meine ich nicht phantasievolles Marketing...


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die 18% machen in der Hinsicht Sinn und Spass wenn du an eine breite Zielgruppe denkst. Mit der Zielgruppe ist hier auch eher nicht der "Local" gemeint, sondern eher der Bike-Tourist. Dass es unter diesen viele gibt, die auf dem Singletrail nicht geübt sind, wird einem klar, wenn man mal die bekannteren Marathon-Veranstaltungen (wie z.B. regional der Gäsbock oder Wasgau) gefahren ist.
> 
> Edit: Wir hatten bei der Planungen Strecken mit teils über 40% geplant, in der Hinsicht, dass gerade von diesen 40% vieles sicher gestrichen wird...



Strecken mit geringem Trailanteil machen nur denen Spaß, die es nicht anders kennen. Wie schon geschrieben - ab nach GB. Dort gibt es auch einfach Strecken mit hohem Trailanteil; als rot oder schwarz markierte Strecken haben einen Trailanteil zwischen 60-80%.

BTW: Hat jemand Zahlen zur Nutzung der Strecken des MTB-Park Pfälzerwald? Ich habe ja den Verdacht, die Pfalz ist eher trotz als wegen der ausgewiesenen Strecken bei MTBikern beliebt...


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr über die Qualität der Erweiterung gespannt.


 
Ich ebenfalls.  Noch viel gespannter bin ich aber darauf, ob diese Schmalspurversion überhaupt jemals kommen wird - der von Kelme genannte Termin 2016 ist doch bestimmt schon der Zehnte, seit der ersten Ankündigung...!? Eine Nordwest-Variante Richtung Landstuhl war doch auch mal im Gespräch!? Was die Probleme und die Qualität betrifft wären wir dann wieder bei den alten Problemen / Bekannten: PWV und Forst. Wobei Letzterer ja zu Nichts wirklich eine Meinung hat, insb. nicht zu der "modernen" Form der Holzernte oder in Sachen Windkraft. Aber der Biker ist der Feind...! Klar, ist ja auch ne weisungsgebundene Behörde voller Beamter...  Wirkliche Werbung für das MTB'en oder den Pfälzerwald ist dieser von vielen Köchen verdorbene Brei MTB-Park ja auch nicht. Wie @mw.dd schreibt - wenn, dann richtig. Aber dies passt halt leider auch nicht wirklich zur konservativen Mentalität des typischen Pfälzers! Ansonsten könnte man das Potenzial hier richtig nutzen...

Deshalb - kauft euch einfach ne Landkarte und baut euch euren "MTB-Park" jeden Tag selbst zusammen! Und wartet nicht drauf, bis euch die Leute, die euch im Wald eigentlich gar nicht sehen wollen auf irgendwelche Alibi-Touren schicken!


----------



## Kelme (25. April 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> BTW: Hat jemand Zahlen zur Nutzung der Strecken des MTB-Park Pfälzerwald? Ich habe ja den Verdacht, die Pfalz ist eher trotz als wegen der ausgewiesenen Strecken bei MTBikern beliebt...


Den Zusammenhang, wieso der Pfälzerwald trotz der ausgewiesenen Strecken bei den MTB-lern beliebt sein soll, zumal niemand zu deren Benutzung gezwungen wird, verstehe ich nicht. Der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald wird dieses Jahr 10 Jahre alt und vielleicht erinnern sich noch ein paar an die Vorbehalte aus den Zeiten der Gründung und der Eröffnung der Strecken. Kurz und knapp: Wenn ich lese, was in den letzten 10 Jahren im Pfälzerwald in Sachen MTB so gegangen ist, hat sich das in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Ich bin in den 10 Jahren nicht einmal angemault worden mit den Satz "Fahrt doch auf den Parkstrecken die für euch gemacht sind!"

Ein Verweis auf GB oder eine andere Region: Immer einverstanden, dass es woanders noch viel toller ist und besser geht. Ändert aber nix an der konkreten Situation hier und jetzt. Da kann ich anfangen oder weitermachen mit Bretter bohren, oder die Akteure in die Ecke stelen und deren Tun verurteilen. Das Streckennetz des MTB-Parks hat als Träger den Verein MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald e.V. Wer hebt die Hand und hat eine konkrete Vorstellung von den Ideen und Zielsetzungen und wie nach deren Meinung ein attraktives Streckennetz aussehen soll? @Optimizer ist mit seinen Bedenken, gegen das, was als Streckennetz dabei heraus gekommen ist, bei Gott nicht alleine. Die Akteure, die da mitspielen, sind bekannt. Nur: Es gibt Ansprechpartner bei Forst, Naturpark, ... , die sehen den MTB-Park noch lange nicht am Ende der Entwicklung.

@mw.dd Die Strecken sind gar nicht schlecht frequentiert. Das belegen Nutzerzahlen (ein Freund wohnt direkt an Route 5 und macht Wocheendzählungen vom Balkon  ) und wenn ich mir auf der von mir gepflegten Route die "Spurenbilder" (alter Indianer) anschaue, dann herrscht da Betrieb. Die 4-er wurde weiterentwickelt und der Singletrail erhöht und das Waldhaus Schwarzsohl profitiert wie andere Häuser an der Strecke deutlich.

Wenn wir anfangen und nur das als Mountainbiken bezeichnen, wenn es auf Singletrails stattfindet, läuft die Diskussion falsch. Es gibt so wie es Optimizer beschreibt, durchaus MTB-ler, die auf den Strecken gerne unterwegs sind, weil es ihrem Profil entspricht. Die würden immer sagen, dass sie MTB-Sport betreiben und sie haben recht damit.


----------



## mw.dd (26. April 2015)

Entschuldigung, das war etwas zugespitzt formuliert. Ich wollte auf keinen Fall privates Engagement schlecht reden oder verurteilen; letzten Endes kommt das Streckennetz des MTB-Parks ja auch im Vergleich in DE ganz gut weg.
Auch liegt es mir fern, zu definieren was Mountainbiken ist und was nicht, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich jedenfalls als Gelegenheitsbesucher suche mir meine Routen entweder auf diversen GPS-Portalen bzw. fahre mit einem der sich auskennt.
Da kommen dann Touren mit >50% Trailanteil heraus... Da erscheint mir dann die zertifizierte Tour mit 40% Trail-und "Erlebnisweg"anteil einfach nicht attraktiv. Und ich bin mir sicher, das gilt für viele, ich halte mich nicht für sehr speziell 



Kelme schrieb:


> das als Mountainbiken bezeichnen, wenn es auf Singletrails



Wir müssen vor allem davon wegkommen, Singletrails mit "technisch anspruchsvoll" gleichzusetzen. Es stimmt schon, das viele mit Forststrassen zufrieden sind und von selbst nicht auf die Idee kommen, schmale Wege auszuprobieren. Meine Erfahrungen als gelegentlicher Guide bei mir daheim zeigt aber, das von diesen Radfahrern dann doch recht viele auf den Geschmack kommen, wenn sie es einmal probiert haben. War bei mir ja vor Jahren ähnlich...

Was den Vergleich mit GB betrifft: Konzepte wie in Kielder oder Glentress werden sich als Tourismusmagnet auch in Kontinentaleuropa durchsetzen, erst recht dort, wo die topographischen und wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen vergleichbar sind. Spontan fallen mir da neben der Pfalz das Erzgebirge, der Schwarzwald und der bayerische Wald ein. Der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald sollte sich dem rechtzeitig stellen, sonst steht er nach weiteren 10 Jahren mit leeren Händen da.


----------



## Athabaske (27. April 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...Was den Vergleich mit GB betrifft: Konzepte wie in Kielder oder Glentress werden sich als Tourismusmagnet auch in Kontinentaleuropa durchsetzen, erst recht dort, wo die topographischen und wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen vergleichbar sind. Spontan fallen mir da neben der Pfalz das Erzgebirge, der Schwarzwald und der bayerische Wald ein. Der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald sollte sich dem rechtzeitig stellen, sonst steht er nach weiteren 10 Jahren mit leeren Händen da.


...ich will mich als Außerpfälzer und nur gelegendlichem Besucher hier nur kurz einmischen, in GB besteht kein Betretungsrecht wie in Deutschland, also gibt es entweder trailparks oder illegales Befahren von allen Wegen.

Ansonsten finde ich Euer Engagement, egal ob MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald oder Überlegungen, wie man das Leben als Mountainbiker im Pfälzerwald verbessern könnte, absolut vorbildlich und super! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. April 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich will mich als Außerpfälzer und nur gelegendlichem Besucher hier nur kurz einmischen, in GB besteht kein Betretungsrecht wie in Deutschland, also gibt es entweder trailparks oder illegales Befahren von allen Wegen.
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht; es ist aber auf alle Fälle in England ausreichend kompliziert, so dass es zu weit führen würde, das hier zu erörtern.


----------



## MrMapei (27. April 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald sollte sich dem rechtzeitig stellen, sonst steht er nach weiteren 10 Jahren mit leeren Händen da.


Was bedeutet das denn? Die Waldwege sind immer noch da.


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da erscheint mir dann die zertifizierte Tour mit 40% Trail-und "Erlebnisweg"anteil einfach nicht attraktiv. Und ich bin mir sicher, das gilt für viele, ich halte mich nicht für sehr speziell



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo du herkommst. Hier aus der Region? Plane mal eine 50-70km lange Tour im Kerngebiet des MTB-Parks, in dem die Traildichte bei weitem nicht so hoch ist wie am Haardtrand und zeige mir die Tour, die auf 40% Singletrailanteil kommt. Das ist nämlich nicht so einfach zu machen!



mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir müssen vor allem davon wegkommen, Singletrails mit "technisch anspruchsvoll" gleichzusetzen.



Wir müssen vor allem davon wegkommen, uns hier im Forum als "Standard-/Normal-Mountainbiker" zu bezeichnen und damit einen Maßstab zu setzen! Außerdem müssen wir vor allem mal davon wegkommen, immer zu meinen, dass das Forum einen Querschnitt der Welt "da draussen" widerspiegelt. "Da draussen" gibt es nochmal mind. zehnmal soviele wie hier, für die ein Singletrail eben doch anspruchsvoll ist und die sich doch (und wie ich finde zurecht) auch Mountainbiker nennen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## HelmutK (29. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wir müssen vor allem davon wegkommen, uns hier im Forum als "Standard-/Normal-Mountainbiker" zu bezeichnen und damit einen Maßstab zu setzen! Außerdem müssen wir vor allem mal davon wegkommen, immer zu meinen, dass das Forum einen Querschnitt der Welt "da draussen" widerspiegelt. "Da draussen" gibt es nochmal mind. zehnmal soviele wie hier, für die ein Singletrail eben doch anspruchsvoll ist und die sich doch (und wie ich finde zurecht) auch Mountainbiker nennen.



Das ist eine ganz wichtige Aussage. Es gibt Leute, die gerade mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen. Es gibt auch Leute, die nur gelegentlich auf dem Mountainbike unterwegs sind und/oder über (noch) keine besonderen fahrtechnischen Fertigkeiten verfügen. Es gibt Leute mit den unterschiedlichsten fahrtechnischen oder konditionellen Fähigkeiten. Es gibt Leute mit den verschiedensten Ansprüchen an das was sie können bzw. können wollen. Es gibt ganz einfach viele Leute, die Mountainbike fahren und nicht "den Mountainbiker". Jeder hat seine eigenen Ansprüche und Vorstellungen an das Mountainbiken. Wir sollten daher vorsichtig mit Verallgemeinerungen sein.


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2015)

Wie denken die Nachbarn darüber nach?

http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/cms_upload/files/pdf/zeitschrift/2015_02.pdf


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2015)

... und. Möchte noch jemand was zu dem toten Kleinhund sagen, der Mitte April von einem Mountainbiker zwischen Weinbiet und Benjental überfahren wurde? Der Wanderer hat auf eine Anzeige verzichtet ...


----------



## Laerry (2. Mai 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und. Möchte noch jemand was zu dem toten Kleinhund sagen, der Mitte April von einem Mountainbiker zwischen Weinbiet und Benjental überfahren wurde? Der Wanderer hat auf eine Anzeige verzichtet ...




Was zur Hölle?!


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Mai 2015)

Gäbe es dazu auch etwas mehr Details?! Zur Not auch was aus den Medien oder besser: von offizieller Seite...!? Bevor völlig sinnfrei rumspekuliert und die Empörungsmaschinerie angeworfen wird!


----------



## Bener (2. Mai 2015)

Einzelfälle! Darum gehts doch nicht!!


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Einzelfälle! Darum gehts doch nicht!!


Frag' mal den Hundebesitzer wie scheissegal es dem ist, ob es ein Einzelfall ist. 
Artikel in der Rheinpfalz heute auf Seite 1 der Mittelhaarder-Rundschau. Ansonsten das übliche. Enge, unübersichtliche Stelle, Tempo, ... . Hund auf der Stelle tot. Der Hundebesitzer will nach Angaben der Zeitung, dass es öffentlich wird und die Mountainbiker ihr Tun überdenken. Von der Seite her hätte ich da wenig zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2015)

Wieviele Hunde und Katzen werden im Pfälzerwald an einem Wochenende auf der Straße überfahren?

Vielleicht sollte man das auch mal öffentlich machen und die Aufmerksamkeit darauf lenken...


----------



## MrMapei (3. Mai 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Einzelfälle! Darum gehts doch nicht!!


Wenn das mein Hund gewesen wäre, dann gäbe es jetzt noch einen 2. Einzelfall.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Mai 2015)

Die Aufrechnung von auf der Straße überfahrenen Haustieren ist wenig hilfreich - und auch zynisch! Hätte irgend ein MTB-Vollhonk meine Katze oder meinen Hund im Wald überfahren, wäre ich nicht so zimperlich gewesen! Ebenso ist da auch ein Verweis auf die Einzelfallbetrachtung unangebracht. Falsch bleibt falsch - insb. weil im Wald auf schmalen Wegen eben besondere Vorsicht gelten sollte - die viel zu oft von "bestimmten Individuen" sträflich außer Acht gelassen wird (woraus ja insg. der "gute Ruf" der gesamten MTB'er resultiert). Wer so fährt, dass er nicht rechtzeitig anhalten kann, hat sie nicht alle und ist ein rücksichtsloser Voll...! Sollte die Darstellung so stimmen, wie sie kolportiert wird, hätte derjenige denen, die uns am liebsten komplett in die Verbannung schicken würden eine Menge "Munition" geliefert... nicht wenige werden mutmaßen, dass es das nächste Mal dann ein Kleinkind ist!

Auf der anderen Seite machen mich an der Sache noch zwei Dinge stutzig: Dass der Fall erst Wochen später bekannt wird und der Hundebesitzer auf eine Anzeige verzichtete, statt dessen aber der Vorfall den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit findet.


----------



## Quente (3. Mai 2015)

... wartet doch erst einmal die Darstellung des MTBikers ab ...


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Mai 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wieviele Hunde und Katzen werden im Pfälzerwald an einem Wochenende auf der Straße überfahren?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man das auch mal öffentlich machen und die Aufmerksamkeit darauf lenken...



Fehlverhalten anderer zur Rechtfertigung des eigenen Verhaltens heranziehen ist immer schlecht.
Es war in diesem Fall ein Biker und kein Auto und der Hund war sofort tot - Punkt.
Erkennbares "Verständnis“ auf beiden Seiten ist durch Adressenangabe bzw Anzeigenverzicht zu sehen; und der Ansatz des Hundebesitzers ist durchaus lobenswert. Jetzt muß der von der Öffentlichkeit richtig erkannt/interpretiert werden - das wird das größte Problem an dem Zeitungsartikel...


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2015)

Quente schrieb:


> ... wartet doch erst einmal die Darstellung des MTBikers ab ...


Ich nehme an da warten wir zumindest hier vergebens.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Mai 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich nehme an da warten wir zumindest hier vergebens.


 
Was man ihm - da der Fall nicht aktenkundig ist - auch nicht verdenken könnte bzw. wäre es für alle auch besser, er hielte die Klappe. Schweigen ist bekanntermaßen Gold. Mir wäre aber lieber, so etwas würde einen "offiziellen" Weg gehen - als dass, was eine eh schon vorurteilsbehaftete und die Klaviatur der Emotionalisierung beherrschende Presse nun evtl. daraus machen wird...


----------



## Quente (3. Mai 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> der Hund war sofort tot - Punkt.


... na dann war es zumindest keine Tierquälerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2015)

Quente schrieb:


> ... na dann war es zumindest keine Tierquälerei.


Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen.

@Teufelstisch : Was ist denn der "offizielle" Weg? Nur weil etwas nicht "aktenkundig" ist, ist das noch kein Grund nicht darüber zu reden. Wie so etwas den Weg in die Presse findet? Da genügt doch bei der gespannten Aufmerksamkeit und dem Hunger nach Sensation und Konflikt ein klitzekleiner Anruf bei der Redaktion oder eine Email. Kein Biker fährt absichtlich einen Hund oder ein anderes Tier geschweige den Menschen zusammen (davon gehe ich mal aus). Wenn ich das sicher verhindern will (geht das überhaupt?), muss ich Verhalten ändern.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Mai 2015)

@Kelme - Der "offizielle" Weg ist ein ordentliches straf- oder zivilrechtliches Verfahren, in welchem erst einmal festgestellt wird, ob etwas überhaupt so passiert ist. Da die Presse bei mir inzw. jeden Vertrauensvorschuss vollkommen verspielt hat, glaube ich dieser im Grunde erstmal: gar nichts! Dort kann am Ende jeder alles behaupten. Dass die Sache mehrere Wochen zurückliegt und nun erst ans Tageslicht gerät, ist auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend - gerade weil sich sowas heute sehr schnell rumspricht...!



Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sicher verhindern will (geht das überhaupt?), muss ich Verhalten ändern.


 
Wie du schreibst - die große Mehrheit benimmt sich und fährt auch nicht absichtlich kleine Hunde tot. Ein kleiner, jedoch nicht unbedeutender Teil nimmt es aber zumindest regelm. fahrlässig in Kauf. Dem Typus jener ensprechend, die motorisiert auch auf der Straße ohne jede Not Hasen, Rehe, Igel (bin die Woche schon an drei Kadavern vorbeigefahren), Füchse (einer), Katzen (eine), Hunde usw. totfahren. Nein, *du* kannst es nicht verhindern! Aber genau jene undifferenzierte Verantwortung wird man nun mit relativ großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder der Sippe "MTB'er" anhaften und nach (rechtlichen) Konsequenzen rufen. Das Verhalten anderer asozialer Individuen(!) kannst du (als Teil jener Gruppe) nun einmal nicht ändern. Idioten wird es immer geben. Besonders in jenen Zeiten, in denen wir leben - in der man von höchster politischer Stelle "wenn jeder nur an sich denkt, ist an alle gedacht" als wesentliches gesellschaftliches Leitbild etabliert hat! Mich wundert in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich nur, dass derartiges so relativ selten passiert...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Mai 2015)

Um den Vorfall umfassend bewerten zu können, bedarf es noch zahlreicher Angaben zu dem Vorfall, z.B.: war der Hund angeleint oder freilaufend? Es gibt zwar keinen Anleinzwang, aber ein freilaufender Hund ist etwas anderes als ein an kurzer Leine geführter, da könnte man schon an Mitverschulden denken.

Da es sich um einen KLEINhund handelte, ist eine Übertragung auf eine Gefährdung von Wanderern nur bedingt möglich,da das Tier in dem Wegebegleitgrün verschwindet.

Lief der Hund kreuz und quer? Alles unklar.

Der Gesamteindruck des Hundehalters, dass der Radfahrer nicht mit der gebotenen Vorsicht auf Andere unterwegs war, scheint für mich nachvollziehbar, brauchen wir hier wohl nicht vertiefen.

Zum Abschluss: Ich habe auch schon einmal einen Hund mit meinem Fahrrad überfahren, als Schüler mit einem "normalen" Fahrrad. Wir waren auf einem breiten Rad-/Wanderweg unterwegs und der Hund sah in mir einen Verfolgungsobjekt und lief hin und her bis er plötzlich unmittetbar vor war. Ich konnte noch das Vorderrad 'rüber heben, aber Kette und Hinterrad haben ihn mächtig in Rotation versetzt. Rüber gefahren bin ich auch. Er hat es überlebt, ich hatte das Knie aufgerissen. Tiere sind nicht berechenbar. Ja, ich weiß, Kinder und betrunkene Renter auch.


----------



## Spalthammer (3. Mai 2015)

und ich wurde schon zwei mal von einem Hund gebissen......


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2015)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> und ich wurde schon zwei mal von einem Hund gebissen......





radler-01 schrieb:


> Fehlverhalten anderer zur Rechtfertigung des eigenen Verhaltens heranziehen ist immer schlecht.l...


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mal beim Joggen (und ich bin kein Sprinter, der 20km/h rennt) über eine Hundeleine gepurzelt, weil das Viech vollkommen unvermittelt direkt vor mir aus dem Gebüsch gerannt kam. Der Hund (kleine Rasse, Terrier oder so) wurde natürlich mitgerissen und fing jämmerlich an zu jaulen, woraufhin die Halterin mich als Tierquäler ankeifte und mir mit Polizei und Anzeige drohte. Bin ich also ein rücksichtsloser Rülpel? 
Vorsicht mit vorschnellen Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen, wenn man nur einen Zeitungsartikel über die Darstellung der einen Partei kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcblubb (4. Mai 2015)

Wie erst jetzt bekannt wurde....

Wir sprechen hier von der Rheinpfalz, einem Printmedium, was dafür bekannt ist, im wesentlichen auf externe Redakteure zuzugreifen. Dieses aus Kostengründen, werden die doch nur pro Zeile bezahlt und nicht pro Monat.

Hier drückt nun jemanden Wochen nach einem Vorfall ganz schlimm der Schuh und es wird Ihm sofort und bereitwillig Platz eingräumt, um die Weltöffentlichkeit schonungslos zu informieren. Man hat ja schließlich einen Erziehungsauftrag bei der  Zeitung, der ja im Presserecht auch so verankert ist (oder auch nicht).

Glücklicherweise kommt der Vorfall ja auch noch kurz vor einer regionalen MTB-Veranstatung "raus", über die ja im genannten Printmedium stehts objektiv berichtet wurde.

Ich halte das schlicht für eine "Ente" in einem regionalen Käseblatt.

Die Arbumentation in diesem Artikel weist für mich klar auf Hörensagen und nicht auf sorgfältige Redaktionsarbeit hin. Die Redaktionelle Sorgfaltspflicht scheint mir hier nicht gegeben.

Da hat jemand ne Mail in die Redaktion geschickt, bestenfalls wurde noch kurz nachtelefoniert.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Fehlverhalten anderer zur Rechtfertigung des eigenen Verhaltens heranziehen ist immer schlecht.
> Es war in diesem Fall ein Biker und kein Auto und der Hund war sofort tot - Punkt.
> Erkennbares "Verständnis“ auf beiden Seiten ist durch Adressenangabe bzw Anzeigenverzicht zu sehen; und der Ansatz des Hundebesitzers ist durchaus lobenswert. Jetzt muß der von der Öffentlichkeit richtig erkannt/interpretiert werden - das wird das größte Problem an dem Zeitungsartikel...


...ich wollte in keinster Weise aufrechnen oder den totgefahrenen Hund kleinreden!

Mir stinkt nur, dass der Fall durch die Medien geistern muss und an anderer Stelle weitaus größere "Verbrechen" gesellschaftliche sanktioniert geschehen dürfen, weil es sich um das liebe Automobil handelt.

Natürlich sollte jeder so fahren, dass er jederzeit anhalten kann. Das sollte eigentlich gar nicht zur Diskussion stehen. Wir kennen allerdings die Geschichte nicht aus Sicht des Fahrradfahrers und können uns deswegen keinen Kommentar erlauben (siehen Story von Scylla).


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2015)

Puh! Da ist man mal eine Woche weg und dann so viel Diskussionsbeiträge. 
Sehr gut, weiter so!


----------



## Biker² (4. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand ob wenigstens der Biker unverletzt geblieben ist?

Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, es ist egal ob man mit 10, 20 oder 30 km/h unterwegs ist.
Für den Hundehalter war der Radler immer zu schnell und für den Radfahrer das Tier zu überraschend da.
Am Ende heißt es, Lenker festhalten und das eigene Fell retten.


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Mai 2015)

Biker² schrieb:


> Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, es ist egal ob man mit 10, 20 oder 30 km/h unterwegs ist.


 
Ähem - Nein, ist es nicht! Die Reaktions- und Bremszeit bei 10 km/h ist eine andere als bei 30+ km/h. Und wenn ich mir so manch Video der Downhillspezis so ansehe... Im öffentlichen(!) Wald auf Pfaden sollte im Grunde eigentlich auch § 1 StVO berücksichtigt werden, d. h. ich darf nur so schnell fahren, dass ich bei unerwarteten Hindernissen rechtzeitig abbremsen kann und mich und vor allem andere nicht gefährde!



> Für den Hundehalter war der Radler immer zu schnell und für den Radfahrer das Tier zu überraschend da. Am Ende heißt es, Lenker festhalten und das eigene Fell retten.


 
Mag sein, dass man für manch Wanderer oder Spaziergänger selbst im Schrittempo noch "zu schnell" ist. Wer jedoch so rücksichtslos fährt, dass ihm nur noch "Lenker festhalten und das eigene Fell retten" bleibt, wenn bei 30 km/h hinter der unübersichtlichen Kurve(!) plötzlich ein Hund, ein Wanderer oder ein Kleinkind aufaucht, macht etwas grundlegendes verkehrt und ist mit ein Grund dafür, warum "wir" MTB'er so "beliebt" sind!

Auch wenn der tote Hund am Ende eine Ente sein sollte...

Unangenehme Begegnungen mit Hunden bzw. ihre Haltern hatte ich auch schon so einige, u. a. wurde ich sogar mal angeknabbert... Da Hunde (inkl. -leinen), aber vor allem ihre Halter nicht wirklich berechenbar sind, fahr ich in deren Nähe inzw. immer extrem vorsichtig.


----------



## Biker² (4. Mai 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ähem - Nein, ist es nicht! Die Reaktions- und Bremszeit bei 10 km/h ist eine andere als bei 30+ km/h. ...



Ähem - nein.
Die Reaktionszeit ist genau die Gleiche ob bei 10 oder 100 km/h.
Nur der Bremsweg ist länger. 
Vielleicht ist man bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sogar schneller, da konzentrierter.
Aber egal, selbst bei 10km/h wirst Du es nicht schaffen rechtzeitig zu bremsen. 
Bis du reagierst, bist drüber.


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Mai 2015)

Ähähem - Nein.  Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob ich zwischen Sichtung eines Hindernisses und der Reaktion (Bremshebel betätigen) 5m oder 15m zurücklege. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten führen wenn überhaupt zu einem Tunnelblick, der gerne mit "Konzentration" verklärt wird. Und bei 10 km/h ist der Bremsweg deutlich kürzer - also ist man da auch nicht in jedem Falle automatisch "drüber"...

In den IBC-Fotoalben gibt es ja ne ganze Abteilung, die den Bruchpiloten gewidmet ist. So lange sie keinen anderen ins Krankenhaus befördern, könnte es mir fast egal sein; möge Darwin es richten...


----------



## Spalthammer (4. Mai 2015)

*Die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzer Wald* hängt nicht von dem Bericht in der Pfalz-Bild ab.
Auch wenn ich das jähe Ableben der kleinen Kotpumpe nicht gutheiße, hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (4. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend generell wenig Hundefreunde hier...!? 

Doch, solche Vorfälle können sehr wohl die "Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald" (zumindest zum Teil) beeinflussen - also selbst wenn es sich (so) nicht zugetragen haben sollte, sollte man es ernst nehmen! Heute wird vorwiegend mit gesteuerten, emotionalisierenden Medien-Kampagnen Politik gemacht (aktuell geistert z. B. ja auch wieder ein bestimmtes Thema durch die vollkommen einseitigen bundesweiten Medien) und das Volk aufgewiegelt. Am Ende werden dann Gesetze beschlossen...


----------



## Klickgrind32 (5. Mai 2015)

Zum Ablenken mal mein Erlebtes vom vergangenen Samstagnachmittag an der PWV-Hütte "Drei Buchen":

In drei Stunden jede Menge Wanderer mit und ohne Kinder bzw. mit und ohne Hunde gezählt sowie 30 Mountainbiker (wovon das Eintreffen der großen 16er-Gruppe schon imposant war: "Hütte geflutet"), 2 E-Bike-Tourenfahrer, dann noch die 7 Reiter hoch zu Ross und die rund 10 Jäger/Förster sind auch noch nach und nach eingetroffen. Wobei die letztere IG schön mit den Autos bis zur Hütte gefahren ist (der Nicht-Parkplatz war voll). OK, die hatten auch irgendein (Wild)Schwein mitgebracht und hinter der Hütte am großen Spieß gegrillt. Und sie sind es gewohnt mit dem Auto durch den Wald zu fahren.
Obendrauf hat während dem ganzen Kommen und Gehen ein Junior-Biker mit Daddys übergroßem Specialized Fully ewig viele Drifts über den Boden gezogen (kein Förster, kein Wanderer hat sich daran gestört).

Fazit: Während meine Kids (war zu Fuß mit Chariot unterwegs) nicht mehr aus dem Staunen herauskamen, hatte ich mir nur gedacht: Welch ein schöner friedlicher Mix von verschiedensten Interessengruppen an einem Ort. Kaum zu glauben welche Diskussionen leider hier im Forum geführt werden.

OK, es war eben vor und innerhalb einer Hütte. Auf dem Trail hätt' das Zusammentreffen bestimmt anders ausgeschaut. Und in die Köpfe der Einzelnen konnte ich auch nicht reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. Mai 2015)

Schön auf den Punkt gebracht!

Im Großen und Ganzen läuft das doch alles sehr entspannt ab im Wald. Ab und zu muss man mal in sich gehen und sein eigenes Tun von außen bewerten (Sprich: Wie fühlt sich meine Geschwindigkeit denn wohl für den Wanderer, an dem ich vorbeirausche, an? Oder: Wenn da jetzt ein Kind hinterm Baum vorspringt, fahre ich das dann um oder nicht? ...)

Und dann passt das schon alles!


----------



## Laerry (5. Mai 2015)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Schön auf den Punkt gebracht!
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen läuft das doch alles sehr entspannt ab im Wald.



Ja stimmt schon. Heut aufm Weinbiet nen Platten gehabt und bin gleich von mehreren Radfahrern gefragt worden, ob ich Hilfe brauche. Einige Wanderer und Hundebesitzer waren ebenfalls unterwegs und haben sich gar nicht an den Bikern gestört. Und da ich vom Weinbiet runter Richtung Benjental ne Frau mit Hund getroffen habe und schön langsam rangefahren bin (und der Hund noch lebt!), hab ich hoffenlich auch noch was gutes für unsere Publicity getan. Eig. laufen so friedlich bei mir fast alle Begegnungen mit anderen Waldnutzern ab.


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2015)

sehe ich ähnlich. Probleme in der Praxis kenne ich nicht. Das Radfahren im Wald hat sich um 1000% verbessert 

Weiter machen


----------



## mcblubb (22. Mai 2015)

Hmmm...Gestern am Weinbiet 2 Bubis mit nem C_Klasse Kombi mit Anhänger und ner Pulle Bier in der Hand getroffen, die Ihre Enduros hochgeshuttelt haben. Das wirft unsere Zunft dann wieder zurück.


----------



## lomo (23. Mai 2015)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Hmmm...Gestern am Weinbiet 2 Bubis mit nem C_Klasse Kombi mit Anhänger und ner Pulle Bier in der Hand getroffen, die Ihre Enduros hochgeshuttelt haben. Das wirft unsere Zunft dann wieder zurück.



Shuttlen am Weinbiet? Seit wann geht das? Ist die Strasse für den Verkehr geöffnet?


----------



## mcblubb (23. Mai 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Shuttlen am Weinbiet? Seit wann geht das? Ist die Strasse für den Verkehr geöffnet?


Man kann (darf aber nicht) hochfahren. Warum ein junger und gesunder Mensch allerdings die paar hm nicht mit seinem Fahrrad hochkurbelt ist mir schleierhaft. Das ist doch zu kurz um Auto zu fahren....


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Mai 2015)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Man kann (darf aber nicht) hochfahren. Warum ein junger und gesunder Mensch allerdings die paar hm nicht mit seinem Fahrrad hochkurbelt ist mir schleierhaft. Das ist doch *zu kurz* um Auto zu fahren....


 
"Zu kurz" ist relativ. Und das Weinbiet rauf hat schon ein paar km und hm.  Also warum? Weil's bequemer ist...? Weil's schneller geht? Und wohl vor allem: weil die sportliche Fitness so manches Downhillbubis wohl höchstens eine Auf- und somit Abfahrt (am Tag) ermöglichen würde...!? 

Das rot-umrandete, kreisrunde Schild ist relativ eindeutig (die Meteorologen sowie sonstige Anlieger haben ne Genehmigung). Gilt ja streng genommen auch für uns Radfahrer... Kostet meines Wissens nach mit der Karre 25 Euro Verwarnung, wenn der Förster oder sonst wer sich das Kennzeichen merkt und die Leute anzeigt. Mit Bier wird's aber teurer...


----------



## mcblubb (24. Mai 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Zu kurz" ist relativ. Und das Weinbiet rauf hat schon ein paar km und hm.  Also warum? Weil's bequemer ist...? Weil's schneller geht? Und wohl vor allem: weil die sportliche Fitness so manches Downhillbubis wohl höchstens eine Auf- und somit Abfahrt (am Tag) ermöglichen würde...!?
> 
> Das rot-umrandete, kreisrunde Schild ist relativ eindeutig (die Meteorologen sowie sonstige Anlieger haben ne Genehmigung). Gilt ja streng genommen auch für uns Radfahrer... Kostet meines Wissens nach mit der Karre 25 Euro Verwarnung, wenn der Förster oder sonst wer sich das Kennzeichen merkt und die Leute anzeigt. Mit Bier wird's aber teurer...



Die Frage ist doch eher: welches Bild wird durch ein slches Verhalten bei Otto-Normalspaziergänger erzeugt?

Für die konditionellen "low-performer" gibts doch Alternativen mit Lift.... Beerfelden ist nicht weit und für Endurofahrer optimal....


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2015)

Natürlich kein Gutes! Mir gefällt so ein Verhalten natürlich genauso wenig wie dir und wollte nur deine Frage nach dem "warum" beantworten. Auch wenn es wohl eine eher rhetorische war...  Wobei es ja auch (wandernde und andere) Spezis gibt, die auch gerne mal mit dem Auto in die Untiefen des Waldes vordringen...

Klar, Alternativen gäbe es für dieses Klientel... aber es lassen sich halt nun mal nicht alle brav in ihre "Reservate" sperren - und diese werden dann auch irgendwann langweilig. Wenn die Komiker ein SÜW-, DÜW-, oder NW-Kennzeichen hatten, kann ich es dann schon verstehen, dass man als rasante Couch-Kartoffel eher wenig Lust hat, regelm. auf die andere Rheinseite in den Odenwald zu fahren... dann kommt so manch einer halt auch auf solche blöde Ideen!

Vielleicht hat's ja auch einer angezeigt - und es käme so ein Lernprozess in Gang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (28. Mai 2015)

*Werbung + Kommentare in den einzig passenden Thread dazu geschoben, der Rest wurde gelöscht
- swe68*


----------



## haubert (28. Mai 2015)

Wo war denn da Werbung??
Und wie heißt der Thrread??


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> *Werbung + Kommentare in den einzig passenden Thread dazu geschoben, der Rest wurde gelöscht
> - swe68*


Hab's gefunden. zu der Motivation und der Begründung für die Verschiebung schreibe ich jetzt mal nix 
Der Mountainbikepark-Pfälzerwald e.V. war Veranstalter. Bike'n Soul hat die Fahrtechniktrainerinnen und Guides organisiert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahr...nd-anbieterliste.445984/page-15#post-12968363

Im "Verschiebebahnhof" die begonnene Diskussion weiter zu führen ist so sinnlos wie nix.


----------



## swe68 (28. Mai 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hab's gefunden. zu der Motivation und der Begründung für die Verschiebung schreibe ich jetzt mal nix
> Der Mountainbikepark-Pfälzerwald e.V. war Veranstalter. Bike'n Soul hat die Fahrtechniktrainerinnen und Guides organisiert.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahr...nd-anbieterliste.445984/page-15#post-12968363
> ...


Ich wollte es nicht ganz löschen. Und den jetzigen Ort als Verschiebebahnhof zu titulieren ist den Ladies gegenüber nicht so ganz fair. Der Thread wird durchaus gelebt.
Man kann das Thema ja auch hier diskutieren, so wie der Beitrag formuliert war, fällt es aber unter Werbung.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348399


 
Retrospektiv...

Aus zutiefst-ehrlichem Interesse: Was wurde denn nun eigentlich aus dem groß angekündigten "Hüttensterben"? Ich nutze deren Infrastruktur ja im Prinzip gar nicht - und hier im wilden Westen gibt es eh nur ne handvoll davon... also - wie viele verhungerte und verdurstete Wanderer und MTB'er habt ihr da vor allem am Haardtrand auf euren Touren am Wegesrand bislang schon ausfindig machen und evtl. vor dem frühzeitigen Ableben bewahren können...?! Vor wie vielen mit Brettern vernagelten Hüttentüren hat euer Magen schon böse knurren müssen...?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2015)

Die Häschdner Hitt hat heute mal noch offen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Retrospektiv...
> 
> Aus zutiefst-ehrlichem Interesse: Was wurde denn nun eigentlich aus dem groß angekündigten "Hüttensterben"? Ich nutze deren Infrastruktur ja im Prinzip gar nicht - und hier im wilden Westen gibt es eh nur ne handvoll davon... also - wie viele verhungerte und verdurstete Wanderer und MTB'er habt ihr da vor allem am Haardtrand auf euren Touren am Wegesrand bislang schon ausfindig machen und evtl. vor dem frühzeitigen Ableben bewahren können...?! Vor wie vielen mit Brettern vernagelten Hüttentüren hat euer Magen schon böse knurren müssen...?!



Naja, auf der Loog hat man jetzt sogar ein Ticketsystem eingeführt, damit man nicht so lange in der Schlange wegen dem Essen stehen muss.
Fehlt nur noch ne "Hitte-Äpp", dass man sein Essen schon ein paar (Kilo-)Meter vorher online ordern und direkt am Schalter abholen kann.


----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Häschdner Hitt hat heute mal noch offen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392441



Hoscht Hunger g'habt, Bub?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2015)

Ä bissel


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juni 2015)

Dann war's ja doch wohl nur viel Wind um nix...! Oder waren da wenigstens die preislichen Horrorszenarien begründet...? Wenn ich mir da die Mahlzeit vom @Fibbs79 betrachte, wurden da wohl mindestens 25 Euro fällig, oder?  



lomo schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch ne "Hitte-Äpp", dass man sein Essen schon ein paar (Kilo-)Meter vorher online ordern und direkt am Schalter abholen kann.


 
Vielleicht ja auch ein McDrive für MTB'er...? Wobei - beim Mäckes darf ich hier in PS ja nicht mehr mit dem Rad vorfahren...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Kuchen als Nachtisch kann das gut hinkommen


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. Juni 2015)

Skan-da-lös! Kein Wunder, dass auf den Parkplätzen vor den Hütten fast nur noch dicke Schlitten stehen...!


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kuchen als Nachtisch kann das gut hinkommen


Passt du deine Figur bereits dem Dude an ?


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2015)

YEAHHH !!!!! Ich kann's kaum erwarten 

Näheres kann sicher @Kelme dazu sagen, der bei den Begehungen etc. dabei war und die ganze Sache maßgeblich nach vorne gebracht hat.


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2015)

Ich könnte die BILDpfalz zwar wieder gleich klatschen für die Auswahl des Bildmaterials, aber immerhin ist die geplante Erweiterung des MTB-Angebotes in der Region der Punkt, den die Rheinpfalz zum Thema "Waldbegang der Stadt Lambrecht" in den Vordergrund stellt. Ziel der Veranstaltung war es, alle Beteiligte früh ins Boot zu holen und zu informieren. Stadt, Verbandsgemeinde, Stadtförster, Touristiker waren schon vorher notwendigerweise involviert. Jetzt geht es darum Gremien wie Stadtrat und die Verbandsgemeinde mit den Ausschüssen von der Richtigkeit des Projektes zu überzeugen. Förderanträge müssen gestellt und bewilligt werden. Die Erwartungshaltung "Eröffnung im Sommer 2016" kann niemand zufrieden stellen. Das wird länger dauern. Vom Umfang steckt da soviel an Euronen drin, dass eine Umsetzung in einem Zug eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Aber wir sollten anfangen und das Projekt "Murmelbahn" verspricht viel Spaß. Wenn's mal komplett ist, sollte es einen Flowtrail vom Kaisergarten bis zum Festplatz im Beerental geben.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2015)

Ein Flowtrail wäre geil. Aber dann müsste ich ja noch öfter nach Lambrecht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. September 2015)

Als Standort finde ich Lambrecht gut. Ottweiler und Stromberg sind die nächsten Flowtrails. Da passt bei uns gut was hin und den Bedarf sehe ich auch. Unten auf den Festplatz noch einen feinen Pumptrack, um sich dann so richtig platt zu machen. Wenn ich Schützenverein Lambrecht wäre (die haben ihr Vereinsgelände direkt an der Zufahrt) würde ich am Wochenende den Schwenker auf die Wiese stellen, fünf Biergarnituren dazu und fünf Kisten Bier daneben. Da geht was.
Der Trailbauer fand das Gelände und die sich bietenden Möglichkeiten auf jeden Fall sehr charmant.


----------



## Spalthammer (22. September 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schützenverein Lambrecht wäre (die haben ihr Vereinsgelände direkt an der Zufahrt) würde ich am Wochenende den Schwenker auf die Wiese stellen, fünf Biergarnituren dazu und fünf Kisten Bier daneben. Da geht was.....


Tolle Sache
Macht mir aber nur nicht die Bierpreise kaputt!
Im Gegensatz zum Lambertskreuz (3,50 € Weizenbier), ist das Schützenhaus (1,80 € Weizenbier) die reinste Oase


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. September 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schützenverein Lambrecht wäre (die haben ihr Vereinsgelände direkt an der Zufahrt) würde ich am Wochenende den Schwenker auf die Wiese stellen, fünf Biergarnituren dazu und fünf Kisten Bier daneben. Da geht was.


 
...und für die Schützen, die MTB'er generell nicht so mögen, hat's dann ein paar bewegliche Ziele in der Nähe...  

Klingt nach ner interessanten Sache. Aber: Abwarten! Die Erwartungen dämpfen - und nicht so tun, als würden da morgen die Bagger rollen - und über Bierpreise spekulieren (don't trink and drive)... Da liegt wie angedeutet noch einiges an bürokratischen Hürden im Weg - und in die Suppe spuckende Lobbys sind auch einige mit von der Partie. Man siehe nur, wie lange die nun bald anstehende MTB-Park-Erweiterung gedauert hat...


----------



## lomo (22. September 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Als Standort finde ich Lambrecht gut. Ottweiler und Stromberg sind die nächsten Flowtrails. Da passt bei uns gut was hin und den Bedarf sehe ich auch. Unten auf den Festplatz noch einen feinen Pumptrack, um sich dann so richtig platt zu machen. Wenn ich Schützenverein Lambrecht wäre (die haben ihr Vereinsgelände direkt an der Zufahrt) würde ich am Wochenende den Schwenker auf die Wiese stellen, fünf Biergarnituren dazu und fünf Kisten Bier daneben. Da geht was.
> Der Trailbauer fand das Gelände und die sich bietenden Möglichkeiten auf jeden Fall sehr charmant.



Legen die auch was vegetarisches auf den Schwenker?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. September 2015)

Kuh?

Da lehnt sich Maria ja ohne Absprache mit den politischen Gremien deutlich aus dem Fenster, wenn denn das so stimmt. Ein Flowtrial wäre schön, bergauf findet sich bestimmt auch was!


----------



## not_named (22. September 2015)

Klasse Sache! Ein offizieller DIMB zertifizierter Flowtrail in der Pfalz wäre ein toller Gewinn für die Region. Klar existieren sicher ausreichend gegensätzliche Meinungen mit entsprechendem Mitspracherecht. Trotzdem schöne Entwicklung. 

Sicher würden sich auch einige freiwillige Helfer für die Unterstützung bei der Realisierung finden, wodurch sich eventuell auch der ein oder andere Euro einsparen lässt.


----------



## Kelme (22. September 2015)

Das Thema "Unterstützung bei der Realisierung" ist die eine Seite und die wird mit Sicherheit in Anspruch genommen. Was dann noch folgt: Das Ding muss gepflegt und in Stand gehalten werden. Es soll ja nicht viel Geld - und wir reden über richtig viel Geld - investiert werden und nach zwei Jahren ist das Ding nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## tommybgoode (22. September 2015)

Ich bin da recht optimistisch. In Stromberg läuft das glaube ich ganz gut, ohne da genauer hinter zu blicken. Und wir haben bei uns ja mindestens genau so viele begeisterte Biker/Radfahrer oder was auch immer. Je breiter das Angebot dort ist, desto höher ist auch die Beteiligung. Sprich: Einfache, aber auch etwas anspruchsvollere Sprünge, eine Kinder-Line, Pumptrack. Aber genau so ist es ja auch geplant.
Stromberg ist da insgesamt ein sehr gutes Vorbild. Der große Nachteil in Stromberg: Pumptrack/Übungsplatz, der einfachere Wild Hog Trail und der anspruchsvollere No Jokes Trail und die Parkplätze sind alle recht weit verteilt. Und das wäre in Lambrecht ja viel besser.

Wenn die Sache mit den Genehmigungen und mit der finanziellen Unterstützung klappt, dann klapp das auch insgesamt. Da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. November 2015)

> Die Rheinpfalz bestärkt das natürlich auch aktuell noch.
> 
> http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/einwurf-handlungsbedarf/
> 
> http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/ohne-limit/



Der Schlicher Rolf ist doch auch der Selbe, der in Pirmasens einige nicht ganz unbedeutende Pöstchen im halb-öffentlichen Bereich (u. a. Marketing der Stadtverwaltung, Dynamikum) bekleidet...?! Jedenfalls ist es dann auch kein Wunder, dass in Pirmasenser Stadtparks das Radfahren mal pauschal per ordre de mufti verboten worden ist... 



> Wenn dieses Ziel ernst gemeint ist, muss die Erweiterung des Mountainbike-Parks für andere Strecken im Pfälzerwald Konsequenzen haben: Von Wanderern stark frequentierte Routen und Pfade können dann für Mountainbiker ausdrücklich gesperrt werden.



Was natürlich populistischer Unfug ist. Können sie nicht, es gibt dafür keine Rechtsgrundlage. Aber er kann ja trotzdem ein paar Sheriffs in den Wald stellen (lassen), die das "Verbot" dann durchsetzen!  Zeugt nebenbei aber auch natürlich von der Strategie, die einige mit dem "Lenkungskonzept" MTB-Park zu verfolgen suchen...! Da greift dann irgendwann die selbe Logik und soziale Kontrolle wie bei "Radwegen" an Straßen. Wenn man dann regelm. aggressiv angehupt, angepöbelt oder bedrängt wird, wenn man sich erdreistet, doch lieber auf der Straße zu fahren. Die Wanderer werden dann auch sagen: "Ihr habt doch euren Park, geht gefälligst dort fahren!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> Die Wanderer werden dann auch sagen: "Ihr habt doch euren Park, geht gefälligst dort fahren!"


Eines der Hauptargumente von vor 10 Jahren, als die erste Stufe des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald eröffnet wurde. In den 10 Jahren wurde dieses Argument mir gegenüber genau null Mal geäußert. Aber das mag eine singuläre Wahrnehmung sein.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. November 2015)

Das liegt ja halt auch zu 'nem Großteil daran, wie man fährt. Ich denke mal, die "Baller-Fraktion" wird so etwas ggf. eher zu hören kriegen.  Im Wald kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dem ein oder anderen Grantler da auch die entsprechende Schlagfertigkeit fehlen mag. Meist reicht denen ja das Pochen auf ihre Rechtsauffassung - die ja nun besagen soll, dass wir Pädelcher-Fahrer grds. alle pöhse Gesetzesbrecher sind! Was die Rheinpfalz ja auch in laienjuristischer Manier fein ausklabüstert. Diese Botschaft wird wieder beim ein oder anderen Leser im Hinterkopf bleiben. Was ihn vorher nicht gestört hat kann nun - da er ja im "Recht" ist - zu Übellaunigkeiten führen...

Ich vergleich's gerne mit der Farce, die man mit dem (vollkommen überflüssigen) Fahrradverbot in den Pirmasenser Stadtparks erst selbst geschaffen hat. An und für sich gibt und gab es da noch nie irgendwelche Probleme; die Wege sind breit und gefährdet wird bei angemessener Fahrweise auch niemand. Das eigentliche Problem entsteht gar erst durch die Kriminalisierung - und damit verbundene soziale Kontrolle; in Person selbst ernannter Blockwarte. So sind da dann auch "ordnungsliebende" Rechthaber unterwegs, die das grüne Schild am Parkeingang gelesen haben. Und einem dann (im November, in 'nem ansonsten leeren Park...) aus 25 Metern Entfernung zurufen, man habe gefälligst abzusteigen...!

In den politischen Runden, in denen du ja ab und an auch zugange bist - da gab es doch sicher schon ab und an mal diesen darauf ausgerichteten Gedankengang...!? Der Schlicher wärmt diesen Grundsatz da ja erneut wieder auf. Und je näher dann die Parkstrecke ist, desto eher wird man dann später ggf. darauf mehr oder weniger nett (von den o. g. Spezis) "hingewiesen", wenn man doch lieber seine eigenen Wege fährt.

Dabei ist der Park doch primär auf Gelegenheitsfahrer und Touristen ausgerichtet. Ein Einheimischer braucht den doch eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das liegt ja halt auch zu 'nem Großteil daran, wie man fährt. Ich denke mal, die "Baller-Fraktion" wird so etwas ggf. eher zu hören kriegen.


Interessanterweise bin ich solchen Blockwarten bisher nur bergauf begegnet. Wahrscheinlich bin ich da dann einfach zu schnell hochgeballert und habe durch meine enorme Geschwindkeit den Waldboden aufgepflügt... 

Oder es liegt an der Trailbell. Auf die werde ich immer wieder positiv angesprochen beim Runterfahren.


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise bin ich solchen Blockwarten bisher nur bergauf begegnet. Wahrscheinlich bin ich da dann einfach zu schnell hochgeballert und habe durch meine enorme Geschwindkeit den Waldboden aufgepflügt...
> 
> Oder es liegt an der Trailbell. Auf die werde ich immer wieder positiv angesprochen beim Runterfahren.


...wenn Du das schweizer Modell hast, halten sie Dich eventuell für einen potenten Touristen?


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eines der Hauptargumente von vor 10 Jahren, als die erste Stufe des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald eröffnet wurde. In den 10 Jahren wurde dieses Argument mir gegenüber genau null Mal geäußert. Aber das mag eine singuläre Wahrnehmung sein.


Bisher war der Park auch eher in den "wanderschwachen" Regionen. Ich bin mal gespannt (ohne jetzt negativ oder positiv vorzugreifen), wie sich dies später in den Regionen um Dahn und Hauenstein entwickeln wird.
Nochmal kurz zum Artikel des Kollegen Schlicher (der bei der Stadt Pirmasens für das Stadt-Anti-Marketing und den Anti-Tourismus zuständig ist...): Auch er will das "Besucherlenkungskonzept" nicht verstehen und auf alle (also auch die lokalen Biker) runterbrechen. Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen, dies für die nächsten Wochen auf die Wandererschaft anzuwenden. Jeden, den ich im Wald nicht auf einem Premiumwanderweg antreffe, wird von mir angeschnauzt, was er hier zu suchen hat. Er soll gefälligst auf seinen Premiumwanderweg wandern gehen!!!


----------



## Kelme (12. November 2015)

Wenn sich eine Region ein klares Profil als Wandereldorado gibt, dann sollte sie doch auch bitte konsequent dazu stehen und nicht versuchen jeden anderen Markt auch noch abzufischen. Führt doch nur zu Frust auf beiden Seiten. Im Auge des Dahner- und Häschdener-Wanderhurrikans hat man den Eindruck, dass nun fast jeder Meter Pfad mit irgendeinem Themen- oder Premiumwanderwegsymbol zugepflastert ist. Die Schilderbäume in der Region sind legendär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. November 2015)

Eigentlich schade, daß die gemeine Leserschaft nicht weiss oder wissen wird, welche Ämter/Posten/Jobs der o.g. Redakteur begleitet bzw. inne hat. Manchmal denke ich mir, dass so was in eine Fußnote zum jeweiligen Artikel gehört. Wenn der Autor dann abgesetzt seinen Kommentar dazu schreibt, ist das in Ordnung, aber so ist das reine Stimmungsmache! Aber was will man von der BILDPfalz erwarten, zum Glück gehört sie nicht zu meinem Offline-Portfolio.


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Region ein klares Profil als Wandereldorado gibt, dann sollte sie doch auch bitte konsequent dazu stehen und nicht versuchen jeden anderen Markt auch noch abzufischen. Führt doch nur zu Frust auf beiden Seiten. Im Auge des Dahner- und Häschdener-Wanderhurrikans hat man den Eindruck, dass nun fast jeder Meter Pfad mit irgendeinem Themen- oder Premiumwanderwegsymbol zugepflastert ist. Die Schilderbäume in der Region sind legendär.


...und gleichzeitig verfallen die regionalen Wanderwege in der Gegend zunehmend, außer denen die die Mountainbiker nutzen. Zumindest war das unser Eindruck wärend einiger Bike-Touren an Pfingsten dieses Jahr.


----------



## lomo (12. November 2015)

Eine 


Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und gleichzeitig verfallen die regionalen Wanderwege in der Gegend zunehmend, außer denen die die Mountainbiker nutzen. Zumindest war das unser Eindruck wärend einiger Bike-Touren an Pfingsten dieses Jahr.



Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass (die) Mountainbiker das Thema in die Hand nehmen und Wegepflege betreiben. Das würde manchem Kritiker (gibt es da überhaupt so viele?) den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2015)

...wir haben zumindest das Altholz entfernt, Rechen und anderes Werkzeug hatten wir nicht im Rucksack - die Kinder fanden aber das Fahren im tiefen Laub durchaus spannend.


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. November 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, daß die gemeine Leserschaft nicht weiss oder wissen wird, welche Ämter/Posten/Jobs der o.g. Redakteur begleitet bzw. inne hat. Manchmal denke ich mir, dass so was in eine Fußnote zum jeweiligen Artikel gehört. Wenn der Autor dann abgesetzt seinen Kommentar dazu schreibt, ist das in Ordnung, aber so ist das reine Stimmungsmache! Aber was will man von der BILDPfalz erwarten, zum Glück gehört sie nicht zu meinem Offline-Portfolio.



Das Problem hat man ja auch in größeren, bedeutenderen politischen Zusammenhängen. Wenn z. B. die Alpha-"Qualitätsjournalisten" Mitglieder in diversen transatlantischen Vereinigungen oder wirtschaftspolitischen Thinktanks sind - dies dem Leser aber natürlich nicht mitgeteilt wird. Interessant an der Personalie Schlicher (und dem entspr. "Dunstkreis"; mit dem ich z. B. in Sachen Fotografie übrigens auch schon meine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht habe - bei Rheinpfalz, Dynamikum und Stadt...!) ist da ja auch, dass mehrere Jobs im ÖD offenbar nicht ausreichen und man auch noch auf das Zeilenhonorar der Rheinpfalz angewiesen zu sein scheint...  



Kelme schrieb:


> Im Auge des Dahner- und Häschdener-Wanderhurrikans hat man den Eindruck, dass nun fast jeder Meter Pfad mit irgendeinem Themen- oder Premiumwanderwegsymbol zugepflastert ist. Die Schilderbäume in der Region sind legendär.



An und für sich find ich's zwar auch an manchen Stellen sehr übertrieben - aber insgesamt gar nicht verkehrt; es ist deutlich professioneller, als das, was der PWV die letzten Jahrzehnte getrieben (oder eher: unterlassen) hat. Das klassische "Wandern" erlebt ja grade ein kleines Comeback - und da ist es halt auch notwendig, in Sachen Beschilderung mit der Zeit zu gehen; lieber zu viel als zu wenig - und dann natürlich auch mit GPS-Gedöns. Dass da grade Hauenstein und Dahn von Anfang an dabei und treibende Kräfte waren, spricht für die Touristikverbünde, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannten (im Gegensatz zu den "Profis" in Pirmasens, die da mal wieder jahrzehntelang hinterherhinken...).

Ich hab zwar inzwischen auch schon zwei Mal verzweifelte Leute (die direkt vor den zahlreichen Wegweisern standen) auf den richtigen "Pfad der Tugend" führen müssen  - aber sowas wird halt heute von den Leuten gefordert. Rundwanderwege mit Parkplatz und ner Ziffer reichen da halt nicht mehr. Man hätte da allerdings versuchen sollen, von Anfang an auch offiziell die Mountainbiker mit einzubeziehen. Dass diese die geschaffene Infrastruktur natürlich mitbenutzen würden, war ja von vornherein klar!



lomo schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass (die) Mountainbiker das Thema in die Hand nehmen und Wegepflege betreiben. Das würde manchem Kritiker (gibt es da überhaupt so viele?) den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.



Das tun sie doch schon lange. Jeder von uns hat garantiert schon Äste weggeräumt oder gar weggesägt. Alleine durch die regelm. Befahrung werden viele einsame Pfade eigentlich noch am "Leben" gehalten. Interessiert aber niemanden, weil es nicht ins Bild passt...


----------



## Athabaske (12. November 2015)

Am Schönsten war, als wir einem schweizer Ehepaar den Weg zurück zum Felsenpfad erklärt haben - die meinten dann nur, wie gut dass sich die Mountainbiker so gut auskennen.


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> An und für sich find ich's zwar auch an manchen Stellen sehr übertrieben - aber insgesamt gar nicht verkehrt;



Ich finde die neue Beschilderung auf gut Deutsch Scheisse.... Ich war vor zwei Wochen als Wanderer in Nothweiler unterwegs und wollte hoch zur Wegelnburg. Unterwegs kam ich an drei Kreuzungen vorbei, an dem ein Wegweiser stand. An diesen war jeweils drei bis viermal die Wegelnburg ausgeschildert; immer mit unterschiedlichen Kilometerangaben und verschiedene Richtung (den verschiedenen Premium-/Themenwegen gewidmet). Also wenn ich einfach von a nach b will, bin ich mit der Ausschilderung aufgeschmissen...



lomo schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass (die) Mountainbiker das Thema in die Hand nehmen und Wegepflege betreiben. Das würde manchem Kritiker (gibt es da überhaupt so viele?) den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.



Das will der Forst (zumindest in meiner Ecke) nicht. Argumentation: Lenkung und absichtlicher Verfall alter Wege (als Grund wird Naturschutz vorgeschoben, der eigentlich Grund ist die Nichtwirtschaftlichkeit).

Insgesamt stimme ich @Kelme zu: Wenn man nur Wandern will, dann hätte man ja auch sagen können: "Ne du...mehr MTB-Tourismus brauch ich nicht, die Wanderer reichen und so gibt's auch keine Konflikte...".

Wo wir gerade wieder bei der Thematik ""MTB-Park"<->"Premium-/Themenwege" sind, noch eine kleine Anekdote und ein  an die SGD, die anscheinend voll den Plan hat...

Im LK Pirmasens-Land wurde ein schöner Trailabschnitt in der Nähe von Ludwigswinkel für den MTB-Park genehmigt. Zwischenzeitlich hat sich die Gemeinde Ludwigswinkel gedacht: "Ochhh, wir könnten bei uns ja auch so eine neues Themenwege-Gedöns machen...!!!" Also gesagt, getan. Einer von drei neuen Themenwege führt natürlich genau über die gleiche Passage, wobei der Abschnitt für den MTB-Park in Richtung bergab geht und für den Themenweg eher berghoch. Das Fazit: Obwohl der Abschnitt für den MTB-Park genehmigt ist, musste kurz nach Ausschilderung vor ein paar Wochen, diese wieder entfernt werden, da bei der Ausschilderung des Themenwegs dies aufgefallen ist.

Bei der Planung der Süderweiterung gab es die Auflage, bereits vorhanden Premium- oder Themenwege nicht zu queren und mit zu folgen. Ich frage mich, ob es bei der Planung von Themen-/Premiumwegen eine ähnliche Regelung gab/gibt?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einfach von a nach b will, bin ich mit der Ausschilderung aufgeschmissen...


 
Da liegt ja dein Denkfehler - genau dafür sind sie ja nicht gedacht.  Wer seinen eigenen Kopf hat und nicht wie ein Zombie den Lenkungskonzepten folgen, sondern eigene Wege gehen oder fahren will - muss halt weiter sein Hirn und Landkarte nutzen.



Optimizer schrieb:


> "Ne du...mehr MTB-Tourismus brauch ich nicht, die Wanderer reichen und so gibt's auch keine Konflikte...".


Naja - da kommt dann doch ökonomisches Kalkül mit ins Spiel. Die Vermieter von Ferienwohnungen, Pensionen, Gästezimmern, Hoteliers usw. würden den Touristikverbänden sicher "danken", wenn diese mögliche Einnahmequellen einfach so verschenken würden. Man kann sich in der Position auch nicht hinstellen und pauschal eine Gruppe als "unerwünscht" bezeichnen. Wer Geld mitbringt, ist am Ende auch: Willkommen! Zumal ja auch mit MTB'ern geworben wird; mir fällt da z. B. ein Plakat vom "Felsengraf" in Dahn ein. Größere "Konflikte" gibt es im "Hinterland" ja auch eher selten.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Das will der Forst (zumindest in meiner Ecke) nicht.


 
Was der will (sofern es ihn in der Form gibt), ist rechtlich gesehen erst mal: irrelevant! Der sollte eher mal ein Auge auf die kommerzielle Holzernterei werfen... Ein Weg / Pfad bleibt einer, so lange er als Solcher genutzt wird. Ob da nun ein Premiumwanderweg-Etikett dran pappt - oder nicht. Geplanten Verfall brauchte es ja auch in den letzten Jahren nicht (wie die vielen verschollenen "Gestrichelten" in den amtl. topographischen Karten ja auch belegen). Viele Pfade grade an Siedlungen dienen ja auch in erster Linie den Einwohnern, die dort joggen oder den Hund Gassi führen. Wer entscheidet da bitte, welche nun "renaturiert" gehören - und welche nicht...?



Optimizer schrieb:


> Obwohl der Abschnitt für den MTB-Park genehmigt ist, musste kurz nach Ausschilderung vor ein paar Wochen, diese wieder entfernt werden, da bei der Ausschilderung des Themenwegs dies aufgefallen ist.


 
Naja, eigentlich sollte da gelten: Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. In dem Falle seh ich die Rücknahme der Widmung als MTB-Park-Route gar als rechtswidrig an...!

Trotz aller Diskussion um "Premium-, Themenwege" und MTB-Park - es steht weiterhin grds. jedem frei, sich einfach nicht (wie ein Esel mit der vor der Nase hängenden Möhre) "lenken" zu lassen!


----------



## Kelme (12. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Schlicher Rolf ist doch auch der Selbe, der in Pirmasens einige nicht ganz unbedeutende Pöstchen im halb-öffentlichen Bereich (u. a. Marketing der Stadtverwaltung, Dynamikum) bekleidet...?! Jedenfalls ist es dann auch kein Wunder, dass in Pirmasenser Stadtparks das Radfahren mal pauschal per ordre de mufti verboten worden ist...
> ...


Ist nur eine zufällige Namensgleichheit, die sich wohl auch in der Geisteshaltung niederschlägt und das ist wirklich ein Niederschlag.
ros ist Profi bei der Rheinpfalz und das macht es an sich im Sinne der journalistischen Qualität nur schlimmer.


----------



## OZM (12. November 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und gleichzeitig verfallen die regionalen Wanderwege in der Gegend zunehmend



genau das ist der langfristige Plan zum Besucherlenkungskonzept



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... An und für sich find ich's zwar auch an manchen Stellen sehr übertrieben - aber insgesamt gar nicht verkehrt; es ist deutlich professioneller, als dass, was der PWV die letzten Jahrzehnte getrieben hat.



seh ich genau anders rum
Die neue Beschilderung raubt jegliche angenehme Atmosphäre, die ich mit "Wald" verbinde. Egal ob auf dem bike oder zu Fuß.

Die Ideen, die dahinter stecken mögen, interessieren mich persönlich nicht; für mich ist es eine großfläche Beschädigung. Die Verteilung und Pflege von Zeichen und Schildern blickt in Wald um Alpenraum auf eine sehr lange Tradition und Erfahrung zurück. Wer mal im Nebel in den Alpen war oder bei Schnee in den Vogesen, wird staunen, wie oft Markierungen genau an solchen Stellen angebracht wurden, dass sie oft auch noch unter widrigen Bedingungen zu sehen sind. Gerade der Pfälzerwald-Verein hat in den vergangenen 4-5 Jahrzenten bewiesen, das er in der Lage ist, Markierungen mit einer brauchbaren Logik, angehmer Erscheinung und zuverlässigen Dauerhaftigkeit zu installieren UND zu pflegen. Mir ist keine Gemeinde bekannt, die über einen Zeitraum > 10 Jahre bewiesen hat, vergleichbares zu leisten.
Stattdessen gammeln überall zerbrochene Plastikschilder von vergessenen (Gemeinde) Rundwanderwegen rum und gerade im Dahner Bereich gibt es noch TrimmDich Pfad Artefakte (gefaultes Holz in Beton), die aus den 70ern stammen.
Der PWV ist für mich ja sowas wie der natürliche Feind, aber was die (in der Vergangenheit) bei der Wegepflege und Markierung geleistet haben, ist erst wieder im Alpenraum beim DAV zu finden und schlicht unerreicht - ein großes *Danke* an dieser Stelle. Künftig dürfte diese Performance jedoch aus Personalmangel in den Keller gehen.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Beschilderung auf gut Deutsch Scheisse....



ähm, ja - sag ich doch.



Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Das will der Forst (zumindest in meiner Ecke) nicht. Argumentation: Lenkung und absichtlicher Verfall alter Wege (als Grund wird Naturschutz vorgeschoben, der eigentlich Grund ist die Nichtwirtschaftlichkeit).



Da die Wege bisher größtenteils vom PWV unterhalten wurden, spielt die Wirtschaftlichkeit vermutlich eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Wenn ich richtig deute, was ich in den vergangenen Jahren erlebt habe, wird hier der Kompromiß aus Naturschutz (BUND etc.) und Interessen von PWV, lokalen Fortsverwaltungen und Gemeinden geschmiedet. Die Biker sind da als Interessengruppe nicht vertreten. Früher war es mal der _Naturpark Pfälzerwald_, der ist jetzt iwie im _Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen_ aufgegangen. 

O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (12. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist nur eine zufällige Namensgleichheit



Sicher...? Die Rheinpfalz hockt ja zu allem Überfluss noch im selben Gebäude wie die Touristinfo / Dynamikum. 



OZM schrieb:


> Die neue Beschilderung raubt jegliche angenehme Atmosphäre, die ich mit "Wald" verbinde.



Wieso - was passt denn besser in den deutschen Wald als ein Schilderwald...!? 

Ich stimm dir da in einigen Punkten auch zu; auch mir sind die Dinger etwas zu "künstlich", passen sich nicht so wirklich harmonisch in den Wald ein (kann sich aber durch Verwitterung noch ändern). Und wie ich schrieb - von der Anzahl her maßlos übertrieben; dass nach 30m an der nächsten Abzweigung wieder 15 Pfeile hängen müssen...  Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich in dem Zusammenhang ja auch mal gefragt, ob da nicht vielleicht auch an den Stückzahlen ganz ordentlich verdient wird - die Dinger sind bestimmt lizensiert und urheberrechtlich geschützt. Da hat man mir aber umgehend das Etikett "Verschwörungstheoretiker" angehängt. 



OZM schrieb:


> Gerade der Pfälzerwald-Verein hat in den vergangenen 4-5 Jahrzenten bewiesen, das er in der Lage ist, Markierungen mit einer brauchbaren Logik, angehmer Erscheinung und zuverlässigen Dauerhaftigkeit zu installieren UND zu pflegen.



Seh ich nicht ganz so. Die Systematik ist in der Tat einfach und überschaubar. Aber die Markierungen beschränken sich doch in den allermeisten Fällen auf an Bäume gepinselte Zeichen - und auch ich habe da hier und da schon mal eine übersehen. Hinweistafeln mit wirklichen schriftlichen Zielangaben sind auch nur äußerst spärlich vorhanden; meist muss man an entsprechenden Abzweigungen auch etwas suchen, bis man eine findet (weil die gelben Schilder dazu auch noch seeeehr klein sind). Ohne Karte insgesamt recht wertlos - auch wenn man sich mal mitten in der Pampa verirrt hat und mit den Symbolen nix mehr anfangen kann (hab schon ein paar verzweifelte Wanderer dieser Art getroffen). Mit den Schilderbäumen sollte sowas nun etwas seltener vorkommen.



OZM schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Gemeinde bekannt, die über einen Zeitraum > 10 Jahre bewiesen hat, vergleichbares zu leisten. Stattdessen gammeln überall zerbrochene Plastikschilder von vergessenen (Gemeinde) Rundwanderwegen rum und gerade im Dahner Bereich gibt es noch TrimmDich Pfad Artefakte (gefaultes Holz in Beton), die aus den 70ern stammen.



Das ist in gewisser Weise ja auch normal; vor allem in Zeiten, in denen die öffentlichen Kassen immer leerer und leerer werden und auch am Personal gespart wird, welches für den Unterhalt zuständig sein sollte. Im Laufe der Jahre ist sicher auch die ein oder andere unterhaltene Strecke des PWV verschwunden. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist denke ich da auch die unterschiedliche Charakteristik: Der PWV hat sich halt auf überregionale Langstreckenwanderwege konzentriert. Und die Gemeinden oder der Naturpark-Verein um die Zahlen-Rundwege. Solche überregionalen Zusammenschlüsse zwecks Vermarktung der Wanderregionen gibt es ja erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit. Wir werden sehen, was da in 10 Jahren noch von übrig ist - oder ob man vor lauter zusätzlichen Schilderbäumen den Pfälzerwald nicht mehr sehen wird.


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. November 2015)

Mal ein Link ins Nachbarforum; ist ja quasi vor den Toren des Pfälzerwaldes:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rad-erlebinspark-bei-zweibruecken.775691/


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2015)

Hat jemand den Artikel von gestern aus der Bildpfalz parat? Der Forst soll sich geäußert haben, wie die "tatsächliche" Rechtslage zum Befahren der Wege im Pfälzerwald ist...


----------



## Bonsaibiker (27. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Artikel von gestern aus der Bildpfalz parat? Der Forst soll sich geäußert haben, wie die "tatsächliche" Rechtslage zum Befahren der Wege im Pfälzerwald ist...


Bitte schön.


----------



## Athabaske (27. November 2015)

X..und wie ist die Lage tatsächlich?


----------



## Kelme (27. November 2015)

Da hat die BILDPfalz aber mal sauber eingekürzt. Die Vorlage zu dem Artikel liest sich wie ein wildes Gewusel von Paragraphen und Absätzen, das niemand lesen würde. Das Zurückziehen auf (vermeindliche) Rechtspositionen auf zumindest zwei Seiten, die hier mit im Dialog sein müssten, hilft der Sache nicht und verkennt zumindest auf der Seite der MTB-Gegner völlig die Realität im Pfälzerwald. Das Vorhandensein von Vollpfosten auf beiden Seiten will ich im Einzelfall nicht leugnen, aber die lesen hier weder auf der Wanderseite noch auf der MTB-Seite mit.


----------



## Kelme (27. November 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> X..und wie ist die Lage tatsächlich?


Ich glaube das lässt sich so nicht eindeutig beantworten. Der Gesetzgeber hatte wohl ein bestimmte Absicht mit seiner Formulierung, aber wie so oft sind Gesetztestexte eben nicht eindeutig und ein nachgeschobener Kommentar macht den nicht eindeutig formulierten Gesetzestext nicht besser. Letztendlich könnte man es mal in einem konkreten Fall auf eine (höchst-)richterliche Klärung ankommen lassen. Will das jemand? Braucht das jemand?


----------



## Athabaske (27. November 2015)

Nein, ich denke nicht.


----------



## orangerauch (27. November 2015)

in Bawü ist die rechtslage gleich. nur wird sie in aller Regel nicht behördlich durchgesetzt. die einzigen die sich als Richter und Sherrifs aufführen sind die genervten Wanderer und einige renitente Grundstückseigner (Landwirte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> in Bawü ist die rechtslage gleich.



definitiv -> NEIN

In BaWü ist es kaum irgendwie "auslegbar". Im hier vorliegenden Fall wird ein nicht eindeutig definierter Begriff (Waldweg) interpretiert. Der Forst und das abdruckende Käseblatt mag das so auslegen wie zu lesen. Die Biker legen es anders aus. Wie ein Richter es auslegen würde, ist eine m.W. noch nicht geklärte Frage.


----------



## orangerauch (27. November 2015)

hm, schön wäre je eine auslegbare begriffsbestimmung in rlp..
Landeswaldgesetz rlp vom 30.Nov.2000:
http://www.wald-rlp.de/fileadmin/website/downloads/news/lwaldg.pdf
§3 Begriffsbestimmungen (7)




ich fürche wir sind in der palz dort genauso _"illegeal"_ unterwegs wie im schwobeländle…
nur das fussvolk ist inne palz halt lässiger drauf. und ich schätze das liegt an der französichen libertinage die linksrheinisch einstmals das Leben dort bestimmte.


----------



## Bener (27. November 2015)

Fußwege benötigen aber eine Widmung mit blauem Lolli! Eine Auszeichung als Wanderweg genügt nicht! Also: Wo kein Lolli: Kein Fußweg/Pfad, also: Es handelt sich um einen Waldweg, eben ein Weg im Wald, also: befahrbar...

(Grob ausm Gedächnis nach DIMB)


----------



## orangerauch (27. November 2015)

der Richter wird im DIMB-gesetzbuch nachschlagen...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> der Richter wird im DIMB-gesetzbuch nachschlagen...


Da haben natürlich keine Juristen an einer  Auslegung gearbeitet... ja neee is klar....


----------



## scylla (27. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> hm, schön wäre je eine auslegbare begriffsbestimmung in rlp..
> Landeswaldgesetz rlp vom 30.Nov.2000:
> http://www.wald-rlp.de/fileadmin/website/downloads/news/lwaldg.pdf
> §3 Begriffsbestimmungen (7)
> ...



na dann...
_" (2) Als Wald gelten auch kahl geschlagene oder verlichtete Grundflächen, Waldwege, Waldeintei- lungs- und Sicherungsstreifen, Waldblößen und Lichtungen, Waldwiesen sowie Wildäsungsflächen und Holzlagerplätze im Wald."_
... haben wir ja auch kein Problem, wenn ein Wanderweg kein Waldweg im Sinne des Gesetzes wäre. Da ja in obiger Auflistung nur Waldwege explizit als Wald gelten 

Anmerkung der Redaktion: nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (27. November 2015)

Bener trifft genau den Punkt... Da steht zwar (juristisch eine "Negativabgrenzung"), dass Pfade keine Waldwege sind - aber nirgendwo ist definiert, was denn ein "Pfad" genau ist. Zu dem Thema hab ich hier ja jetzt schon öfter meine Rechtsauffassung verbreitet und grade kein Bock, alles zu wiederholen.  Was ist z. B. eigentlich mit durchaus ja hin und wieder anzutreffenden zugewachsenen "Waldwegen", die nur noch einspurig befahrbar sind?

Aber um mal an einen anderen Punkt anzuschließen - wenn man so genau Wert darauf legt, dass Radfahrer nur auf "Autobahnen" fahren dürfen sollen, sollte man dies auch irgendwie mal halbwegs logisch begründen!? Es macht nämlich irgendwie keinen Sinn, einem einspurigen Gefährt wie einem Fahrrad vorzuschreiben, es dürfe nur auf Wegen bewegt werden, auf denen auch der Monster-Harvester und der 30m lange Holztransporter fahren können. Im Übrigen verbietet ja lustigerweise schon (im Widerspruch zum WaldG) das immer am Waldrand stehende rot-umrandete, runde Schild eigentlich auch das Radfahren auf Forstwegen...!

Dann (liebe Forstämter!) kommt noch das Problem mit dem Gewohnheitsrecht und der jahrzehntelangen Duldung in der Praxis. Und der Ausweisung von Strecken wie dem MTB-Park. Obwohl es Tausende dokumentierte "Gesetzesverstöße" gibt (durch Videos oder Fotos) oder auch schon Förster im Wald auf MTB'er trafen - noch kein einziger Beamter hat sich die Mühe gemacht und auf diese Paragraphen berufen und gar einen Verwaltungsakt gegen diesen Radfahrer erlassen - was Grundlage dafür wäre, dass sich diverse Instanzen mit dieser Frage einmal auseinandersetzen könnten / müssten...! Aber - Wozu? In RLP funktioniert es doch so, wie es läuft?! Von den 5 bis 10 % Knallchargen auf allen jeweiligen Seiten mal abgesehen!

DAHER ist die eigentliche Frage, was man mit der x-ten Aufwärmung da einmal mehr bezweckt? Da profiliert sich ein Redakteur, bricht ne Debatte ohne jeden konreten Anlass vom Zaun und füttert schlafende Hunde mit typisch-deutschen Rechtsinterpretationen, die sich vorher nie an Radfahrern gestört hatten - es aber nun evtl. tun werden - weil so ein exklusives Recht ja ne feine Sache ist. Das mag der Michel doch - anderen vorhalten, dass sie was Verbotenes tun und es ihnen notfalls selbst verbieten (liebe Grüße an die motzenden Rentner in Pirmasenser Stadtparks...)!

Da ja eine Diskussion in Form von Leserbriefen angesprochen wurde - wie war denn dort die Stimmungslage...? Beispiele? Und hat vielleicht auch mal jemand von hier den Standpunkt der Radsportler vertreten...!?


----------



## scylla (27. November 2015)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist doch gerade dieses Blatt sehr... ähm... voreingenommen gegenüber Mountainbikern und lässt wohl keine Gelegenheit aus, dahingehend Stimmung zu machen. Sofern es auch noch die Verkaufszahlen steigert, umso besser. Echauffierte Wutbürger wollen Beweise lesen, dass sie Recht haben. Bei mtb-news würde man sagen "gut für die Klicks".
Von daher wundert mich der Artikel nicht sehr, und ich würde ihm auch nicht so viel Bedeutung beimessen. Mal wieder ärgerlich bis unnötig ist es halt schon.


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da ja eine Diskussion in Form von Leserbriefen angesprochen wurden - wie war denn da die Stimmungslage...? Beispiele? Und hat vielleicht auch mal jemand von hier den Standpunkt der Radsportler vertreten...!?



Also die Leserbriefe (waren so 3 oder 4) in der Pirmasenser Lokalausgabe waren erstaunlicherweise alle "Pro"-Mountainbiker und kein Einziger aus der Contra-Fraktion.

Mittlerweile hab ich das juristisch ja alles so grob verstanden. Die Crux ist nur, dass ich eigentlich gerne vorbereitet sein möchte, wenn ich mal wieder eine Konfrontation im Wald habe. Aber bis ich das jemanden alles erklärt habe, der das eh nicht verstehen will......

Übrigens vor vier Wochen auf einem Pfad bei Lemberg: "Ihr därffen do ned fahre...wenn ich mit moinen zwää Hunde newenanner laaf, komm ich ned onn aisch vorbei"...


----------



## Athabaske (28. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also die Leserbriefe (waren so 3 oder 4) in der Pirmasenser Lokalausgabe waren erstaunlicherweise alle "Pro"-Mountainbiker und kein Einziger aus der Contra-Fraktion.
> 
> Mittlerweile hab ich das juristisch ja alles so grob verstanden. Die Crux ist nur, dass ich eigentlich gerne vorbereitet sein möchte, wenn ich mal wieder eine Konfrontation im Wald habe. Aber bis ich das jemanden alles erklärt habe, der das eh nicht verstehen will......
> 
> Übrigens vor vier Wochen auf einem Pfad bei Lemberg: "Ihr därffen do ned fahre...wenn ich mit moinen zwää Hunde newenanner laaf, komm ich ned onn aisch vorbei"...


...darum gilt doch, je Hund ein Meter Wegbreite?


----------



## MrMapei (28. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also die Leserbriefe (waren so 3 oder 4) in der Pirmasenser Lokalausgabe waren erstaunlicherweise alle "Pro"-Mountainbiker und kein Einziger aus der Contra-Fraktion.


In der Kaiserslauterer Lokalausgabe genau so.


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...darum gilt doch, je Hund ein Meter Wegbreite?


Dann passt der Halter nicht mehr auf den Pfad....


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also die Leserbriefe (waren so 3 oder 4) in der Pirmasenser Lokalausgabe waren erstaunlicherweise alle "Pro"-Mountainbiker und kein Einziger aus der Contra-Fraktion.



Erfreulich, wenn die Stimmungsmache in der Lokalpostille nicht ohne Widerspruch bleibt. Daher hat sich der Schreiberling wohl auch im Rückzugsgefecht die Mühe gemacht und sich seine Rechtsauffassung vom Forst bestätigen lassen. Allerdings hätte er dann auch fragen müssen, warum eigentlich keine Behörde dieses Recht vollzieht - und was dieser Nichtvollzug von Gesetzen im Endeffekt rechtlich wiederum bedeutet?!



> Mittlerweile hab ich das juristisch ja alles so grob verstanden. Die Crux ist nur, dass ich eigentlich gerne vorbereitet sein möchte, wenn ich mal wieder eine Konfrontation im Wald habe. Aber bis ich das jemanden alles erklärt habe, der das eh nicht verstehen will......



Einen Paragraphen, der alles ganz simpel "legalisiert" gibt's halt nicht. Das ist auch nicht der Sinn von Gesetzen - da ist alles erlaubt, was eben nicht gesetzlich verboten ist.

Jemand, der (schon aus einer gewissen Entfernung und bei rücksichtsvoller Fahrweise) überhaupt die Schwelle zur lauten Unmutsäußerung überschreitet (wie auch meine Lieblingsrentner im Pirmasenser Strecktal) - ist schon per se ein "Rechthaber" (wie der zitierte Hundetyp). Ihm geht es gar nicht darum, evtl. irgendwie persönlich gefährdet oder behindert zu werden. Er hat ein (exklusives) Recht dazu - und der andere (seiner Meinung nach) eben nicht. Er fühlt sich von Rowdys genötigt, Platz zu machen oder Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen. Hat er schließlich irgendwann mal in der Zeitung gelesen - und die Zeitung lügt bekanntermaßen nie...!  Mit solchen Leuten kannste nicht diskutieren. Spaßeshalber könnte man wie Bener fragen, wo denn der blaue Lolly / das runde, blaue Fußgängerschild steht - oder warum die Staatsmacht (die sich regelm. wie der Forst äußert) eigentlich seit Jahren rein gar nichts gegen dieses das Abendland gefährdende Problem tut!? Und statt dessen auch noch solche Events wie den Gäsbock oder den Wasgau-Marathon genehmigt die (in etwa was die grundsätzlich kriminelle und gesetzlose Einstellung der Teilnehmer betrifft) vergleichbar mit Treffen von Mopedgangs wie den Hells Angels oder Banditos sind...!? 

Ist aber am Ende alles auch einfach nur: ne Ordnungswidrigkeit! Es ist ja auch verboten, in der Stadt schneller als 50 zu fahren oder im Halteverbot zu parken. In der "Preisklasse" bewegt sich unser Tun! Für die Behörden ist es einfach nicht "profitabel" genug, dagegen vorzugehen und (eh schon sehr knapp bemessene personelle) Ressourcen zu vergeuden. Wohl wissend, dass der Quatsch allerspätestens in Karlsruhe komplett erledigt wäre...



MrMapei schrieb:


> In der Kaiserslauterer Lokalausgabe genau so.



Das werden die Selben gewesen sein. Die Lokalausgaben sind ja in einen breiten, überregionalen Mantel eingebettet.


----------



## Laerry (28. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist aber am Ende alles auch einfach nur: ne Ordnungswidrigkeit! Es ist ja auch verboten, in der Stadt schneller als 50 zu fahren...



Mit dem Radl nicht, sondern nur für KFZ :

(3) Die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit beträgt auch unter günstigsten Umständen


innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften für alle Kraftfahrzeuge 50 km/h...
Quelle: dvr.de


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Daher hat sich der Schreiberling wohl auch im Rückzugsgefecht die Mühe gemacht und sich seine Rechtsauffassung vom Forst bestätigen lassen.



"Der Forst" kann eine Rechtsauffassung nicht als richtig oder falsch bestätigen; er kann höchstens versichern, dass sie der eigenen Auffassung entspricht 

Unsere Auffassung findet sich hier:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und der Ausweisung von Strecken wie dem MTB-Park.





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und statt dessen auch noch solche Events wie den Gäsbock oder den Wasgau-Marathon genehmigt



Soweit ich weiß, stehen solche Dinge immer (und auch überall in DE) unter Erlaubnisvorbehalt des Grundeigentümers, während das Befahren von Wegen mit dem Rad nicht unter Erlaubnisvorbehalt steht.


----------



## MrMapei (28. November 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> "Der Forst" kann eine Rechtsauffassung nicht als richtig oder falsch bestätigen; er kann höchstens versichern, dass sie der eigenen Auffassung entspricht
> 
> Unsere Auffassung findet sich hier:
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


Habt ihr das auch mal an die Rheinpfalz geschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch mal an die Rheinpfalz geschickt?



Nein. "Der Forst" weiß aber von dieser Seite; wir wurden auch schon (recht nachdrücklich) aufgefordert, diese Veröffentlichung im Sinne des Forstes zu korrigieren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2015)

@mw.dd - Klar, wenn ich von "Forst" spreche meine ich die Behörden "Forstämter" als in erster Linie Zuständige im Bereich des (Rheinland-Pfälzischen) Waldgesetzes. Welche natürlich weisungsgebunden jenes  tun, was das Umweltministerium vorgibt - oder sonst nach dem Beamtendreisatz handeln. Und grade (wer sonst...?) eine Behörde (die zur Not Verwaltungsakte erlässt) kann sehr wohl eine "eigene" Meinung darüber haben (deshalb zitieren Verwaltungsbeamte dann auch gerne Richtlinien, Erlasse oder juristische Kommentare), was nun "richtig" / rechtmäßig ist oder nicht - und ggf. dem entsprechende Rechtsauffassungen anderer zumindest teilweise bestätigen.

Zu den Events: Das Befahren von "Wegen" vielleicht nicht (§ 22 Absatz 3) - aber jenes von "Pfaden und Fußwegen".  Dort genehmigt man genau das, was ja lt. Gesetz angeblich verboten ist. In der Formulierung



> Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; *darüber hinausgehende* Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden.



liegt im 2. Halbsatz auch wohl das "Hintertürchen", warum die Forstbehörden im (nicht privaten, also öffentlichen) "Staatswald" keinen wirklichen Grund zum Handeln sehen: Man hat kein Problem damit, duldet es als (gleichzeitig zivilrechtlicher) "Waldbesitzer"... Was die Privaten Waldbesitzer wollen, ist dann erst mal deren Bier...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (29. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @mw.dd .... Welche natürlich weisungsgebunden dass tun, was das Umweltministerium vorgibt......
> .........Das Befahren von "Wegen" vielleicht nicht (§ 22 Absatz 3) - aber jenes von "Pfaden und Fußwegen".  Dort genehmigt man genau dass, was ja lt. Gesetz angeblich verboten ist....



Warumfälltmirgeradeein*: 'Wer im Glashaus sitzt..'
*Mal lieber kein Leerzeichen eingefügt; es könnte ja falsch sein


----------



## Radler-01 (30. November 2015)

adus schrieb:


> Warumfälltmirgeradeein*: 'Wer im Glashaus sitzt..'
> *Mal lieber kein Leerzeichen eingefügt; es könnte ja falsch sein


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2015)

adus schrieb:


> Warumfälltmirgeradeein*: 'Wer im Glashaus sitzt..' *Mal lieber kein Leerzeichen eingefügt; es könnte ja falsch sein



[OT-argumentum-ad-hominem]Hast du auch eine Begründung dafür, warum du "dass" an dieser Stelle für falsch hältst? Ein (z. B. durch dieses / jenes / welches ersetzbares) "das" als Relativpronomen passt jedenfalls (nach meinem Geschmack) an diesen Stellen nicht, zumal da in Kurzform auf eine Tätigkeit des Forstes hingewiesen wird.

Wo schreibe ich, dass mir gelegentlich keine Fehler unterlaufen? Sonst keine Probleme...? Und was hat die Frage "dass oder das" mit dem Thema oder gar dem Deppenleerzeichen zu tun? Wenn dich die mangelhafte Rechtschreibung der Masse nicht stört, warum dann meine? Nur weil ich mich erdreiste, darauf in einer sarkastischen Form hinzuweisen?  Zumindest gebe ich mir einigermaßen *Mühe*, meine Texte halbwegs den Regeln der deutschen Schriftsprache entsprechend zu verfassen, damit andere diese auch verstehen können und nicht rätseln müssen, was ich eigentlich meine? Darum geht es mir in erster Linie - die zunehmende Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit, sich bei der Kommunikation im Netz an grundlegendste Regeln zu halten - und einfach zu schreiben, wie man grade Lust hat. Dabei fast schon mit Vorsatz auf jeden Sinn und jede noch so naheliegende Logik zu verzichten. In der mündlichen Kommunikation wird doch auch z. B. ganz selbstverständlich und offen kritisiert, wenn jemand nuschelt oder zu leise spricht...!?

Aber so sind die Zeiten - die stolze Faul- und Dummheit reagiert eben gereizt, wenn man sie offen anspricht...![/OT-argumentum-ad-hominem]

Haste vielleicht auch was zum Thema zu sagen...!?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. November 2015)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> [OT-argumentum-ad-hominem]Hast du auch eine Begründung dafür, warum du "dass" an dieser Stelle für falsch hältst? Ein (z. B. durch dieses / jenes / welches ersetzbares) "das" als Relativpronomen passt jedenfalls (nach meinem Geschmack) an diesen Stellen nicht, zumal da in Kurzform auf eine Tätigkeit des Forstes hingewiesen wird.[/OT-argumentum-ad-hominem]


"Welche natürlich weisungsgebunden _jenes_ tun, was das Umweltministerium vorgibt......
.........Das Befahren von "Wegen" vielleicht nicht (§ 22 Absatz 3) - aber jenes von "Pfaden und Fußwegen".  Dort genehmigt man genau _dies_, was ja lt. Gesetz angeblich verboten ist...."

Das kommt dir seltsam vor?


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Teufelstisch, diesmal hast du dich grammatikalisch wirklich ins Glashaus gesetzt und es zerschmissen.
Nüchterne Feststellung, kein Angriff und kein Angriff ad-hominem. Niemand ist unfehlbar.

Back to topic.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. November 2015)

Ja, "jenes, was" und "dies, was" ist nach meinem Geschmack unpassend. Aber: meinetwegen...! 

Und Nein, ich wurde in dem Falle ins Glashaus reingesetzt; meine Signatur hat nix mit dem konkreten Thema und auch nicht mit der Frage "dass oder das" zu tun. Also ein rein-persönlich motivierter Angriff an unpassender Stelle!

Aber schön, wenn ich in dem Falle mal den Klugscheißer-Klugscheißern einen Grund geliefert habe, sich vor billiger Schadenfreude das Höschen nass zu machen...!  An anderer Stelle macht man sich dagegen nicht die Mühe; bei unzähligen anderen, wesentlich schlimmeren Vergewaltigungen deutscher Schriftsprache schauen sie dann wie gewohnt weg. In diesem Land lebt man ja lieber mit dem Ruf, doof zu sein - denn als "Klugscheißer" zu gelten...! 

So viel dann wieder am Thema vorbei. Für die juristische Komponente interessiert sich ja offenkundig nachweislich wirklich niemand. Für mich eh immer wieder erstaunlich, wie wenige Personen sich an solchen (rechtlichen) Fragen überhaupt in irgend einer Form inhaltlich beteiligen...


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich als juristischer Laie nicht, was ich dem ziemlich ausführlichen Text der juristischen Profis vom Dimb hinzuzufügen sollte, welcher bereits ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkt wurde.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz 

Ins Glashaus gesetzt hast du dich nicht hier, sondern du sitzt aufgrund anderweitiger Äußerungen an anderen Stellen schon länger drin. Nur das Kieselsteinchen ins Fenster geschmissen hast du hier. Jeder hat ein persönliches Glashaus, also nimm's nicht schwer 
Ich bin des öfteren mal deiner Meinung zum Thema Rechtschreibung, auch wenn ich noch viel öfter Fehler mache und auch ganz gern mal kurz, knapp und umgangssprachlich schreibe oder gar die Groß/Kleinschreibung vernachlässige. Aber trotzdem kann ich mir ein kleines Schmunzeln gerade nicht verkneifen, so wie du hier abgehst. Und nein, ich will dich wieder nicht angreifen, schadenfroh bin ich auch nicht, und generell finde ich deine Beiträge immer zu sachlich und fundiert, als dass du es nötig hättest, dich hier dermaßen als beleidigte Leberwurst zu demontieren. Größe zeigen, drüber stehen. 

Zum "Thema" noch kurz: _dass _ist eine Konjunktion und leitet einen Nebensatz ein. Wenn die Kontrollfrage "kann ich es durch d_ieses, jenes, welches _ersetzen?" zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis führt, weil es einem komisch vorkommt, kann man sich auch fragen, ob man gerne ein Komma davor setzen will. Du wolltest vor dein strittiges _dass _selbst kein Komma setzen, hast es auch nicht als Einleitung zu einem Nebensatz gebraucht, das sollte einen Hinweis darauf geben, dass das zweite "s" da nicht hingehört.
Also nicht "meinetwegen", sondern spoon82 hat einfach recht.

So, jetzt ist aber wirklich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. November 2015)

Wenn die Beteiligung an einer Forumsdiskussion als Gradmesser dafür verwendet wird, dass sich "nachweislich wirklich niemand" für eine Diskussion der Rechtsgrundlage interessiert, dann liegt vielleicht genau in dieser Betrachtungsweise der Fehler. Dieses Forum erzielt vielleicht mal einen Erfolg und setzt dabei einen Anstoß. Darüber hinaus? Zweifelhaft. Zudem ist für den ein oder anderen der Stil der Diskussionen ermüdend und das schon seit Jahren. Was tut man ersatzweise? Man setzt sich auf sein Rad und fährt raus. Vielleicht erzielt man auch noch Wirkung durch lokale Absprachen und Projekte vor Ort, die man gemeinsam mit PWV, Forst, ... umsetzt, ohne sich zuvor über die grundsätzliche Fehlleitung der Verbands- und Landespolitik zu echauffieren. Dass es einer grundsätzlichen und bitte nach vorne gerichteten Betrachtung meinetwegen des Themas "Landeswaldgesetz" bedarf, ist unbenommen. Es bleibt aber die Frage, wie der Weg dahin gestaltet wird.


----------



## DocZoidy (5. April 2016)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread: Ich wurde neulich zum ersten Mal auf der Kalmit von semi-offizieller Seite aus angegackt. Und zwar, als wir gegen 19 Uhr Richtung Hohe Loog fahren wollten. Wir wurden von einen Feuerwehrmann, in einem kleinem Tansporter der Feuerwehr), sehr (!) lange darauf hingewiesen, dass wir auf den Wanderwegen eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen, nach 18 Uhr aus dem Wald raus sein müssen und das es hier langsam Stress gibt. Mit "Hier" ist die Gegend um Neustadt gemeint. Tenor der Ansprache: "Ich kann und will Euch nicht belangen, aber wenn hier demnächst Verbote sind, dann wegen Pfosten wie Euch, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten." Unser Tenor: "Von den Regeln haben wir noch nie was gehört und wir bemühen uns immer um einen respektvollen Umgang" (beides übrigens wahr). Der Feuerwehrmann war meiner Ansicht nach explizit da oben, um Biker zurechtzuweisen. Es geht da wohl auch stark um den Jagdpächter, der Bikern wohl gelinde gesagt nicht gewogen ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir gerade an Schönwetterwochenenden und abends die stark frequentierten Stellen der Pfalz noch stärker meiden müssen. Langfristig bin ich ja eh für einer „Zwei-Pfade-Lösung“ mit getrennten Wegen. Ich habe das Gefühl, da braut sich Ärger zusammen.


----------



## flametop (5. April 2016)

Ein Feuerwehrmann darf dort gar niemanden in offizieller Ausübung seines Amtes belangen oder zurechtweisen.
Wahrscheinlich war es jemand von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr, der sich selbst zu ernst nimmt.
Und von diesen "Regeln" habe ich auch noch nie etwas gehört. Ich würde mich, wie sonst auch immer korrekt und rücksichtsvoll verhalten, und den Vorfall ignorieren.


----------



## flametop (5. April 2016)

Doppepost


----------



## MrMapei (5. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Mit "Hier" ist die Gegend um Neustadt gemeint.



Die Einstellung der Stadt Neustadt zu "Radfahren und Mountainbiking in der freien Landschaft und im Wald" kann man auf deren Homepage  herunterladen.

https://www.neustadt.eu/loadDocument.phtml?ObjSvrID=1441&ObjID=11025&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF


----------



## lukabe (5. April 2016)

@MrMapei: Danke für den Link, interessant wie die Stadt das dort auslegt. Schaut man sich nämlich die (meiner Meinung nach sehr gut begründete) Auslegung der DIMB an, dürfen wir sehr wohl auf allen Wegen, sofern nicht ausdrücklich verboten, fahren.

@DocZoidy: Interssante Begegnung... würde mich mal interessieren auf welche "Regeln" sich der gute Feuerwehrmann bezieht.

War am Sonntag mal wieder auf ner längeren und auch ordentlich wandererfrequentierten Runde (Lambertskreuz - Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Loog) unterwegs, hatte aber keinerlei Probleme, auch da wo viele Leute unterwegs waren und trotz Schonern und Fullface.
Bin jetzt seit 10 Jahren mit dem Bike um Neustadt rum unterwegs und verstehe ehrlich gesagt immernoch nicht, wo die immer beschworenen Probleme auftreten sollen. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur immer unglaubliches Glück und treffe nette Leute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (5. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> semi-offizieller Seite



Nicht mal semi.  Ein Feuerwehrmann hat in diesem Zshg. keinerlei rechtl. Befugnis. Also: Privatmeinung.



> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir gerade an Schönwetterwochenenden und abends die stark frequentierten Stellen der Pfalz noch stärker meiden *müssen*. Ich habe das Gefühl, da braut sich Ärger zusammen.



Müssen müssen "wir" gar nichts! Wir tun nichts Illegales - und haben die gleichen Rechte wie andere Waldbesucher. "Wir" müssten uns nur individuell anständig und rücksichtsvoll benehmen. Leider liefern einige wenige dann doch regelm. die "Zutaten", aus denen dann gewisse Kreise ihr ärgerliches Bier zusammenbrauen... Der Mensch liebt halt seine Schubladen und Vorurteile.


----------



## lukabe (5. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Wir" müssten uns nur individuell anständig und rücksichtsvoll benehmen. Leider liefern einige wenige dann doch regelm. die "Zutaten", aus denen dann gewisse Kreise ihr ärgerliches Bier zusammenbrauen... Der Mensch liebt halt seine Schubladen und Vorurteile.



Word.


----------



## DAKAY (5. April 2016)

Ich war am Samstag an der Kalmit mit Shuttle unterwegs. Dabei war der Kontakt mit Wanderern ausnahmslos freundlich, trotz FF. Wobei die wohl alle keine einheimischen waren. 
Habe das dort aber auch schon anders erlebt (mit Halbschahle), und damals wohl eher mit Ortsansässigen Wanderern.


----------



## orangerauch (5. April 2016)

bin am Ostersamstag die hübsche Treppe vor der Kalmit runtergehoppelt (freilich ohne rüstung), und latürnich nach bravem warten auf freie bahn. Ein wandersmann der nicht wirklich wie ein solcher aussah, erwartete mich unten mit seiner frau an der treppe und nannte mich anerkennend einen _Vollprofi_ (ähem... also nicht _Vollpfosten_).
Dann weiter runterhoppelnd den trail unter der piste, frage er mich freundlich ob er platz machen solle, und meinte, mich bemitleidend, "ja bei so viel wanderen, macht das biken hier ja nicht recht spaß". freilich benahm ich mich auch recht rücksichtsvoll und die combo die mir folgte.

Zwei frauen waren im gefolge auf dem radl. Und sehe, das stimmt so manche wandersleut und -leutinen milde.... fällt mir immer wieder auf.

ich hatte ja schon schlimmste befürchtungen da an der beliebten Haardkante, traf aber nur nette leute.


----------



## DocZoidy (6. April 2016)

Also, ich fahre echt ziemlich viel in der Gegend um Neustadt. Bisher waren meine Begenungen auch fast ausnahmslos positiv. Ich grüße immer kackfreundlich und fahre immer extra defensiv; ich zeige bewusst, dass ich den Wanderen Vorfahrt gewähre. Bis vor kurzem hätte ich noch gesagt, dass 98% der Wanderer kein Problem mit mir haben. ABER:

Der Feuerwehrmann hat meiner Meinung nach leider recht. In dem Link von @MrMapei steht ausdrücklich, dass die Stadt Neustadt das Fahren auf Wanderwegen (mit Verweis auf das _LWaldG) _verbietet:_"Darf ich im Wald auf Fußwegen und Fußpfaden (mit und ohne Wegmarkierungen und -beschilderungen), Maschinenwegen, Bestandes- und Rückeschneisen Rad bzw. Mountainbike fahren?
*Nein!* Maßgeblich ist das Landeswaldgesetz Rheinland-Pfalz (LWaldG): ..." _Ausnahmen sind nur die Trails des "Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald". Ich denke, es ist verboten, wird aber aus Toleranz nicht geahndet.

Ich habe subjektiv schon das Gefühl, dass in der letzten Zeit mich vermehrt Wanderer böse anstarren, statt zurück zu grüßen. Ich fürchte halt, dass sich um Neustadt rum Wanderer und Biker auf den Hotspots gegenseitig auf den Füßen/Reifen stehen. Ja, die Mehrheit der Wanderer finden uns schon noch okay, aber ich habe das Gefühl, das werden weniger. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele genervte Wanderer Druck machen müssen, bis die Toleranz gekippt wird und Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.
So aus Wandersicht: Wenn Du zwischen Kalmit und Hohe Loog oder um das Lambertskreuz 30 mal zur Seite gehen musst, weil Biker kommen, hilft Dir das auch nur wenig, wenn die alle Halbschale tragen und freundlich grüßen. Nervig ist das trotzdem und passt eben nicht zu der Art von Naturereignis, dass die Wanderer suchen (ja, ich weiß, da kommen viele mit dem Auto, aber es geht ja um deren Selbstverständnis). Egal wie freundlich wir sind, die schiere Zahl wird glaube ich langsam zum Problem. 

Ich selber wollte nur empfehlen, dass wir versuchen, an den mit Sicherheit überlaufenen Tagen so weit möglich auf Trails auszuweichen, auf denen die Wanderer keine Schlange bilden wie am Hillary Step des Everest. Gibt ja außer dem roten (und blauen) Punkt noch andere geile Wege.


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2016)

Shuttle und FF sind auf jeden Fall alles andere als hilfreich...

Ausweichen von den Touri-Spots, um den Nutzerdruck zu verhindern, ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.

Grüße


----------



## Laerry (6. April 2016)

Man kann ja nicht nur den Ort verlagern, sondern auch die Zeit. Von 8 bis 10 morgends hat man auch am Wochenende den Wald für sich, und ab 17 Uhr leert er sich wieder ganz schnell.

Ansonsten weich ich auch ganz gern auf Nebenrouten und Richtung Waldmitte aus.


----------



## Optimizer (6. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Der Feuerwehrmann hat meiner Meinung nach leider recht. In dem Link von @MrMapei steht ausdrücklich, dass die Stadt Neustadt das Fahren auf Wanderwegen (mit Verweis auf das _LWaldG) _verbietet:_"Darf ich im Wald auf Fußwegen und Fußpfaden (mit und ohne Wegmarkierungen und -beschilderungen), Maschinenwegen, Bestandes- und Rückeschneisen Rad bzw. Mountainbike fahren?
> *Nein!* Maßgeblich ist das Landeswaldgesetz Rheinland-Pfalz (LWaldG): ..." _



Die Stadt Neustadt hat das Recht, dass Fahren dort zu verbieten, wo es sich beim Waldbesitzer um die Stadt Neustadt handelt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie da die Fakten sind...

Inwieweit das LWaldG bei den "Fußwegen und Fußpfaden" greift, wurde hier ja schon mehrfach erörtert....

Oder ganz einfach zusammenfassend:

Mountainbiken im Pfälzerwald:
Uffbasse, Schnuss halde, sisch unuffällisch benämme!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. April 2016)

Jetzt machen wir doch erst einmal den Faktencheck:

Feuerwehrmann

Da stand also abends ein (in Worten: ein) Feuerwehrmann auf dem Kalmitparkplatz und weist Biker zurecht.

Feuerwehrleute kommen nie allein, die helfen immer im Rudel. Wenn da nur einer ist, ist der schon mal per se verdächtig. Dann steht der da auch noch mit einem Kleintransporter rum. Wozu? Welche Rettung führt der da durch?

Meine sicherlich wahre Vermutung: der Typ war nicht echt. Hat vllt 'nen Uniformtick und sucht den Kick durch vermeintliche Autorität. Am besten dem das Gefühl geben, dass er das ganz toll macht, dann braucht er weniger Tabletten.

Stadt Neustadt

Dieses Merkblatt ist kein Verbot und schon alt. Es hatte bislang keine Konsequenzen, scheint eine singuläre Aktion des Herrn H.  sein. Am besten nicht vertiefen, Namen nicht ausschreiben, sonst gibt das nur google-Treffer. Von "offizieller" Seite will das wohl keiner verfolgen. Wäre auch ein schlechtes Image für NW.

Haardtrand

Ja, es wird voller. Die Reaktionen sind auch bei mir (ich verhalte mich wie DocZoidy) fast immer gut. Vllt 20 Idioten in 25 Jahren Waldradfahren. Am Sonntag haben sich suf dem Weinbiet sogar zwei Wandergruppen bei mir entschuldigt, weil ich derentwegen anhalten musste.

Andererseits hatte ich zwei Wochen zuvor das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, auf dem Weinbiet einen E-Biker (viel Federweg, Cube oder Haibike?) zu treffen, der uns allen schadet. Ich stand oben am Eingang zum Steinfeld und rückte meine Knieschoner zurecht, als der Typ zu mir sagte, ich würde wohl warten, um ihm Platz zu machen und das sei auch richtig so. Nun gut, schon mal ein guter Einstieg. Bin dann flux vor ihm runter. Unten hab ich dann gewartet, um zu schauen, was er denn so kann. Er fährt dann rein, brüllt eine Wanderergruppe an: "Achtung, ich fahr jetzt genau da lang!" Und läßt die zur Seite springen. Färht da ziemlich holperig runter, um dann auf den Russenpfad zu schwenken. Ich hinterher, um zu sehen was noch kommt. Hole ihn auch flott ein, was jetzt jeden einschätzen läßt, was der konnte. Bis dann wieder Wanderer kamen! Fährt der Trottel doch völlig ungebremst und Achtung rufend durch zwei Gruppen! Eine mit Kindern auf der Treppe.Hat mich ' ne Viertelstunde gekostet, die Leute zu beruhigen. Das einzig Gute war, das sich alle einig waren, das er ein seltener Fall von Vollidiotie ist und andere sich nicht so benehmen. Kommt aber leider auch vor (Ja, er hatter leider FF und Jacket an, das Problem ust aber nicht der Helm, sondern die hohle Nuss darin).

Den Vorschlag, z.B. Den roten Punkt von der Hohen Loog am Sonntagmittag zu meiden, habe ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal gemacht, wurde dafür hier aber vertieft mies beschimpft. Ich möchte mich dazu erst einmal nicht weiter äußern. Was aber durchaus jedem hilft, ist ein Perspektivenwechsel. Einfach mal selbst wandern gehen. Vllt doch so viel: der Uhrzeittipp  hilft am meisten.


----------



## Klickgrind32 (6. April 2016)

Hier mal eine Gegen-Erfahrung:

Vor zwei Wochen war ich von Hilst kommend Richtung Altschlossfelsen unterwegs, als mir auf Höhe Dianabild 4 Quads und zwei Motocrosser mit "FF von unten entgegengerast kamen (quasi Uphiller)... ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig ausweichen, sonst hätten die mich bestimmt platt gemacht...denen hätte ich mal was erzählt...!"

Natürlich hatte ich hatte ich sie bereits von weitem gehört und es war kein Thema für mich. Dennoch war ich schlagartig in die Situation eines Wanderers versetzt und brauchte etwas, um meine Toleranz zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (6. April 2016)

Wieso Toleranz? 

Das waren Arschlöcher! Fertig! Komplett unabhängig vom Fahrzeug.


----------



## lomo (7. April 2016)

Zu dem Feuerwehrmann kann ich vielleicht was sagen:
Meine Vermutung ist, dass es der gute Mann ist, der auch auf dem Trekkingplatz an der Kalmit nach dem rechten schaut. Als Nutzer des Trekkingplatzes habe ich ihn positiv und wohlgestimmt erfahren können. Einige Zeit später sind wir an der Kalmit wieder aufeinander gestossen, als ich nach dem Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup vom Parkplatz hoch zum Kalmit-Haus fahren wollte, um dort Equipment nach der Veranstaltung einzuladen. Auf halber Höhe, kam mir der Feuerwehrmann mit typischer Feuerwehr-Arbeitskleidung in einem Kastenwagen/Transporter entgegen und forderte mich auf anzuhalten. Habe ich gehorsamshörig gemacht und musste dann eine nicht ganz freundliche Belehrung anhören, dass das verboten sei mit dem Auto hochzufahren, dass ich keine Ausnahmegenhemigung hätte und überhaupt .... Mit viel Ruhe und etwas Überredungskunst durfte ich dann doch noch den Weg fortsetzen. Also, der "Feuerwehrmann" hat es niht nur mit den Radfahrern, sondern auch mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, die sich seiner Meinung nach "illegal" im Wald bewegen.

Generell zum Haardtrand:
Da teile ich die Meinung von Haardtfahrer, u.a. erging es mir ähnlich wie ihm, dass ich schon als "Nestbeschmutzer" bezeichnet wurde, als ich mich das ein oder andere mal kritisch zur Benutzung von Pfaden am Haardtrand von mehreren Benutzergruppen zu Stosszeiten geäussert habe. 

So, genug gebabbelt, geht raus und geniesst die Natur ...


----------



## Laerry (7. April 2016)

Die Feuerwehr darf grundsätzlich gar nicht den Verkehr regeln, Teilnehmer anhalten, etc.. Das einzige, was die Feuerwehr machen kann, ist ne Straße komplett sperren. Bleibt also die Frage, was der Hobbysheriff dort eig will...


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Der Feuerwehrmann hat meiner Meinung nach leider recht. In dem Link von @MrMapei steht ausdrücklich, dass die Stadt Neustadt das Fahren auf Wanderwegen (mit Verweis auf das _LWaldG) _verbietet:_"Darf ich im Wald auf Fußwegen und Fußpfaden *(mit und ohne Wegmarkierungen und -beschilderungen)*, Maschinenwegen, Bestandes- und Rückeschneisen Rad bzw. Mountainbike fahren?
> *Nein!* Maßgeblich ist das Landeswaldgesetz Rheinland-Pfalz (LWaldG): ..." _Ausnahmen sind nur die Trails des "Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald". Ich denke, es ist verboten, wird aber aus Toleranz nicht geahndet.
> 
> Ich habe subjektiv schon das Gefühl, dass in der letzten Zeit mich vermehrt Wanderer böse anstarren, statt zurück zu grüßen. Ich fürchte halt, dass sich um Neustadt rum Wanderer und Biker auf den Hotspots gegenseitig auf den Füßen/Reifen stehen. Ja, die Mehrheit der Wanderer finden uns schon noch okay, aber ich habe das Gefühl, das werden weniger. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele genervte Wanderer Druck machen müssen, bis die Toleranz gekippt wird und Kontrollen durchgeführt werden.
> ...



Kann man auch wieder als Bestätigung sehen, dass die juristischen Diskussionen das vermeintliche Verbot betreffend (hier und andernorts) schlicht keinen interessieren - oder nicht wahrgenommen werden. Denn einmal mehr wird die von der Obrigkeit gesetzte Definition als einzig Wahre verkauft - obwohl jene Obrigkeit seit zig Jahren auch genau dadurch auffällt, ihre Rechtsauffassung einfach nicht mal durchzusetzen...

Hat er nicht. Die "Stadt" Neustadt ist das WaldG betreffend schon einmal gar nicht zuständig. Selbst als "Waldbesitzende" müsste sie den Forst (Landesbehörde) um Vollzug bitten - ein Einsatz des Ordnungsamtes wäre meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach rechtswidrig. Eine Widmung als Fußweg (gem. der StVO) erfolgt durch ein entsprechendes Zeichen. Ohne jenes Zeichen existiert auch kein gesetzlich nicht näher definierter "Fußweg / -pfad". Allein aus diesem Grund sah man sich in BaWü z. B. genötigt, sich eine "Mindestbreite" aus den Fingern zu saugen. Zumal das Radfahren sich eigentlich schon durch das (höherrangige Recht der StVO gemäß) Zeichen 250 bereits rechtlich wesentlich unstrittiger erledigt haben dürfte!
Hier wird auch oft durch entsprechende Medienberichte meist erst jene "Stimmung" geschaffen, deren Resultate einem dann zeitweise im Wald begegnen. Wieso müssen eigentlich Wanderer irgendetwas "okay" finden? Jene haben etwa das "Recht", als Erste da gewesen zu sein...!? Sind MTB'er quasi so ne Art "Flüchtlinge", die den armen Ureinwohnern nun ihre Kultur nehmen - und ihren Platz in der Gesellschaft streitig machen?
Für den Biker auch nicht angenehm. Aber auch hier: Was hat die Anzahl damit zu tun? Das lässt sich alles mit Rücksichtnahme regeln. Wenn ich in den Wald (grade am schon traditionell seit jeher sehr überlaufenen Haardrand) gehe, muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich nicht alleine bin! Mir Hunde, Walker, Biker, Jogger, Läufer, Reiter, Förster, Jäger, Quads, Mopeds, Kletterer, Boulderer, Geocacher, Paraglider, Duddefliecher, Autos, Nudisten, Tretrollerfahrer, Wildschweine, Geißböcke, Füchse, Hirsche, Rehe, Dachse usw. begegnen. Wer wirklich "in Ruhe" wandern (oder biken) will, kann z. B. ja mal Expeditionen in die unberührten Tiefen weiter westlich machen...!?
Auch hier - warum haben Wanderer ein "Vorrecht"? Wer definiert, was ein "überlaufener Tag" ist? Ich hatte meine wenigen Begegnungen (meist Abseits des Haardtrandes) mit unangenehmeren Zeitgenossen zu eher meist zu völlig "unverdächtigen" Zeiten. Wie man's macht... An 'nem schönen Tag mit mehr "Publikum" kann man auch wesentlich mehr für das (oder halt auch: gegen das) Image tun - als wenn man nur noch verschämt und versteckt dem vermeintlichen "Ärger" aus dem Weg geht.



Klickgrind32 schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen war ich von Hilst kommend Richtung Altschlossfelsen unterwegs, als mir auf Höhe Dianabild 4 Quads und zwei Motocrosser mit "FF von unten entgegengerast kamen (quasi Uphiller)... ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig ausweichen, sonst hätten die mich bestimmt platt gemacht...denen hätte ich mal was erzählt...!"



Kannst du Französisch? Die waren doch bestimmt von "Drüben"...! 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Uffbasse, *Schnuss halde*, sisch unuffällisch benämme!



"Schnuss halde" ist völlig falsch - aber leider auch: typisch Deutsch!  Wer sich nicht bei Zeiten wehrt und sich nicht offensiv und vor allem selbstbewusst für die Interessen seiner Gruppe einsetzt, hat auch später erst Recht keine Chance mehr dazu, wenn sich die (wesentlich lauteren) Lobbys anderer Interessengruppen am Ende dann durchsetzen. Ständig immer nur stillschweigend, defensiv und unterwürfig um ein wenig "Akzeptanz" betteln - wird damit auf lange Sicht: verlieren!


----------



## DocZoidy (7. April 2016)

@Teufelstisch: Ich möchte Dir hiermit in allen Punkten wiedersprechen, bis auf den Punkt, dass "Medienberichte meist erst jene "Stimmung" geschaffen" habe.

Rechtslage mal hü oder hott: Meiner Ansicht nach sind wir auf Good-will angewiesen. Ich glaube, es gibt genug ausreichend Regelungen, die , wenn es die Stadt oder das Land darauf anlegt, eine Rechtsgrundlage für Ahndungen bilden. Wie die Prozesse dann ausgehen, sei mal dahingestellt. (Ich denke, dass das für uns nicht gut aussieht, aber ich kann mich irren.) Mein Punkt ist aber, dass wir versuchen sollten, diese Konfrontation nicht aufkommen zu lassen.
Für mich hat der Wanderer tatsächlich Vorrecht, weil nunmal der PVV diese Wege gebaut hat, und die Wanderer tatsächlich zuerst da waren. Dein "Der Wald gehört allen"-Punkt mag zwar stimmen, hilft uns aber nicht weiter. Mit "offensiv und vor allem selbstbewusst"  löst man Abwehrreflexe aus. Wir sind weniger, kamen später und haben wenig politischen Rückhalt. Aus dieser Position raus aggresiv aufzutreten wird uns schlicht und einfach schaden. Sich im Hintergrund für eine Verbessung der (rechtlichen) Rahmenbedingungen einsetzen ist sicher nötig, aber leise und geschickt. Deine ganze Rhetorik mit "sich wehren" gilt für mich allenfalls für Verhandlungen zum rechtlichen Rahmen und selbst da muss man aufpassen. Vor Ort gilt das, was @Optimizer gesagt hat. Nämlcih so leise treten wie möglich, Konflikte meiden (auch durch Streckenwahl).

Und zu Deinem Satz "Wer definiert, was ein "überlaufener Tag" ist?": Ohne jetzt eine genaue Wandererdurchflußgröße festlegen zu wollen, willst Du mir ernsthaft sagen, dass Du nicht weiß, dass der erste schöne Sonntag im Jahr eine krassse Schlacht wird und ein trüber Dienstagabend eher ruhig?


----------



## DAKAY (7. April 2016)

Genau das kann nicht sein, weil wir Mountainbiker die kleinere Gruppe sind und Wanderer mehr politische Macht haben soll ich nur noch bei schlechtem Wetter Rad fahren? Das widerspricht leider meiner kompletten Lebenshaltung. 

Und weil ich mit nem Fullface Helm irgendwelche Rentner erschrecken könnte, soll ich meine Sicherheit begrenzen? 

Freundlichkeit ist wie überall im Leben für mich auch im Wald Pflicht und ich glaube, dass Wanderer und Biker friedlich gemeinsam die Wälder nutzen können. Ideal währe natürlich ein 2-Wege System an stark frequentierten Orten wie z.B. der Kalmit. Ist dort ja im Bereich der Sprünge fast schon so.


----------



## DocZoidy (7. April 2016)

@DAKAY: Zu Deinem ersten Punkt: Ne, aber bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende versuche ich, die Wanderer auf den Hauptstrecken (so viele sind das ja nicht)  zu meiden, weil es mich, aber eben auch sie nervt. Das mit der Freiheit ist ja genau mein Punkt: Die Freiheit des einzelnen hört da auf, wo die des anderen anfängt. Ich stimme Dir aber voll zu und glaube auch nicht, dass wir langfristig an der Kalmit oder ähnlichen Orten um getrennte Weg rumkommen; ist einfach für alle Parteien das Beste.


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach sind wir auf Good-will angewiesen



Nein, eben nicht. Es heißt "Betretungsrecht". Das sollte man nicht in jedem Fall und um jeden Preis aggressiv durchsetzen - sich verstecken und auf Wohlwollen hoffen müssen wir aber nicht.

Und so leid es mir tut: Ich bin voll berufstätig und habe mindestens 1 h Anfahrt; ich kann nur am Wochenende länger als 2 h Radfahren. Und bei schönem Wetter habe ich dazu nun mal mehr Lust als bei schlechtem.



DocZoidy schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir aber voll zu und glaube auch nicht, dass wir langfristig an der Kalmit oder ähnlichen Orten um getrennte Weg rumkommen; ist einfach für alle Parteien das Beste.



Das ist aus zwei Gründen illusorisch:
1.) Belange der Waldwirtschaft, Jagd und des Naturschutzes werden die Entstehung eines dem Wanderwegnetz quantitativ und qualitativ auch nur halbwegs vergleichbaren MTB-Wegenetzes zuverlässig verhindern.
2.) Einschränkungen für Fußgänger sind praktisch nur schwer durchsetzbar; so etwas sollte m.E.n auf explizite DH/FR-Strecken beschränkt bleiben.


----------



## DocZoidy (7. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist aus zwei Gründen illusorisch:


 Hm, hätte ich dazu sagen sollen, mit langfristig meine ich WIRKLICH langfristig, a lá 10 Jahre. Ich denke aber auch nicht an ein großes Netz, sondern eher daran, das Problem an den Hot Spots zu entzerren, auf allen anderen  Strecken eben explizite Doppelnutzung. Aber selbst das ist wie gesagt eher langfristige Vision.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (7. April 2016)

10 Jahre sind bei diesem Thema eine extrem kurze Perspektive. Der Naturpark Pfälzerwald hat ausgearbeitete Konzete für die nächsten 100-150 Jahre (und muß diese auch vorweisen, sonst ist Essig mit Anerkennung von wegen Naturreservat etc.) Diese Planung sieht eine Reduzierung des Wegenetzes - Stichwort Besucherlenkung - vor und definitiv keinen Ausbau.

Was nicht ausschließt, dies auf reduzierten Wegkilometern umzusetzen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch: Ich möchte Dir hiermit in allen Punkten wiedersprechen, bis auf den Punkt, dass "Medienberichte meist erst jene "Stimmung" geschaffen" habe.



Deine Ansicht - als auch die der Stadt NW oder meine - seien einem jeden unbenommen. Grundlage für "Ahndungen" kann jedoch schon das Zeichen 250 sein - darauf konzentriert sich aber seltsamerweise keiner in einer ähnlichen Form - obwohl es das gleiche Problem betrifft! Warum eigentlich...!?

Ich weise lediglich auf einen eklatanten Widerspruch hin zwischen mehrfach mehr oder weniger "offiziell" geäußerter Rechtsauffassung - und der tatsächlichen - d. h. nicht existenten! - Rechtsanwendung! Das mag für den juristischen Laien keinen Unterschied machen - heißt aber nicht, dass es keinen Solchen gäbe. Wenn Behörden Recht nicht vollziehen, liegt es in den allermeisten Fällen einfach daran, dass man sich der simplen Undurchsetzbarkeit oder gar Rechtswidrigkeit eben bewusst ist - und man sich die ganze Mühe eines Präzedenzfalls einfach sparen will, weil damit mehr Ärger als Nutzen produziert wird... Ich finde es aber auch recht interessant, wie schnell manch einer grundlegende, Verfassungsmäßig garantierte Gleichheits-, Freiheits- und Bürgerrechte aufgibt, nur weil er und seine Gruppe halt "später" da war...  Ich rede auch nicht von "Aggressivität" (das macht manch einer dann beim rücksichtslosen "runterballern") - sondern einer offensiven Vertretung eigener Standpunkte. Es ist in meinen Augen vollkommen absurd, dass manch ein MTB'er meint, er müsse dem PWV (oder manchen Politnasen) förmlich in den Hintern kriechen, weil jener halt die Macht im Pfälzerwald innehätte...

Offensive Vertretung der MTB'er schließt jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach vor allem den Fakt ein, das eigene Tun nicht selbst in eine vermeintliche rechtliche Grauzone oder gar Illegalität zu verorten! Dies schließt dann auch eine entsprechende Interpretation der derzeitigen "Rechtslage" mit ein. Wie will eine Lobby bitte etwas erreichen - die ihr Tun selbst irgendwie als illegal bezeichnet...!? Da haben wir hier im Forum gar einen der Organisatoren eines großen MTB-Marathons im Pfälzerwald - aber jener weist regelm. darauf hin, dass die DIMB ja eine zweifelhafte Rechtsauffassung verträte. Und man die (offenbar "korrektere") Sichtweise des Forstes auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen müsse. Ergo seien wir alle "Illegale". Wer (als MTB'er im Pfälzerwald) in der Summe so 'ne pflegeleichte und defensive "Lobby" hat, braucht keine Feinde (wie den PWV) mehr! 

Der PWV hat im Übrigen "keine Wege gebaut"! Das ist aber eine gut gepflegte Legende. Wenn, dann hat er dies nur in den aller seltensten Fällen - um z. B. ne neue Hütte zu erschließen. Der PWV hat sie in der Summe einfach "okkupiert" - und zumindest teilweise gepflegt. Die meisten Pfade gibt es schon aus "Urzeiten", als das Verkehrsbedürfnis per pedes grade im Wald noch wesentlich bedeutender war. Forstarbeiten spielten da ebenfalls eine Rolle. Ich bin übrigens auch so kackdreist - und benutze jeden Tag Straßen, die andere teils vor Hunderten von Jahren angelegt - und wieder andere immer wieder erneuert und ausgebaut haben...! 

Was ein "überlaufener Tag" ist, interessiert mich eben nicht. Ich bin als Mountainbiker derart emanzipiert, dass ich mich nicht anderen Gruppen gegenüber minderwertig fühle. Ich habe das gleiche objektive Recht, an einem sonnigen Tag da rumzufahren, wo ich grade Lust habe! Und bin da auch nicht auf den Guten Willen - d. h. die Willkür - des Gesetzgebers angewiesen.


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> 10 Jahre sind bei diesem Thema eine extrem kurze Perspektive. Der Naturpark Pfälzerwald hat ausgearbeitete Konzete für die nächsten 100-150 Jahre (und muß diese auch vorweisen, sonst ist Essig mit Anerkennung von wegen Naturreservat etc.) Diese Planung sieht eine Reduzierung des Wegenetzes - Stichwort Besucherlenkung - vor und definitiv keinen Ausbau.



Da kann man jetzt auch wieder drüber streiten.... das, was momentan mit den ganzen neuen Premium- und Themenwegen passiert, geht zumindest in meiner Region, eher in Richtung Ausbau bzw. "alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen"... und ich will nicht wissen, von welchem Geld die ganzen Schilderbäume schlussendlich bezahlt werden. Die Gemeinden und auch der PWV (hier Dahn) legen neue Wege an, die es vorher nicht gegeben hat. Und mit "Besucherlenkung" hat das auch garnichts mehr zu tun. Das ist Besucherkonzentration Richtung Hütte...


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. April 2016)

Und um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen in Sachen zeitlicher Meidung von "Hot Spots": Es geht mir hier lediglich um das rechtliche Prinzip, d. h. dass meine Interessen als MTB'er grundsätzlich erst einmal nicht hinter denen von anderen Waldnutzern anstehen! Dies steht jedoch unter dem ausdrücklichen Vorbehalt der Rücksichtnahme; d. h. manch einer wird dann in der Tat an sonnigen und "überlaufenen" Tagen ein Problem bekommen, wenn er seine ganz "individuelle" Fahrweise (oft einhergehend mit der üblichen "Kampfmontur") durchziehen will, obwohl es objektiv aufgrund der "Verkehrslage" eben nicht möglich ist. Daraus resultieren dann oft die berüchtigten Zwischenfälle und Missverständnisse... Für jene wäre dann schlechtes Wetter (oder gar der Bikepark) in der Tat die bessere Alternative. Aber darum soll es hier nur am Rande gehen.

Edith meint, das folgende Beispiel wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich!  Als Rennradfahrer meide ich persönlich z. B. auch schon seit längerer Zeit "klassische" touristische Fuß- und Radwege (außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften) an besonders schönen Sonn- und Feiertagen. Ein einigermaßen zügiges und sicheres Vorankommen ist dann eben: schlicht nicht möglich. Die Sturz- und Unfallgefahr ist durch die mehr oder weniger berechenbaren anderen Nutzer deutlich erhöht, folglich die Straße deutlich sicherer. Auch wenn es dem ein oder anderen Blechdosenpiloten missfallen möge!


----------



## DAKAY (7. April 2016)

Bitte lasst doch eure Anspielungen auf FF usw., zum einen empfinde ich es als diskriminierend (Ich fahre ab und an auch mal eine kleine "Enduro"Runde mit FF, auch wenn ein Halbschalenhelm ausreichen würde) und außerdem macht es keinen Sinn, zu versuchen den schwarzen Peter einer weiteren, noch kleineren Randgruppe zuzuspielen. MTB ist MTB da sollten alle zusammenhalten, egal ob 26", 27,5" oder 29" Fattbike, FF Halbschale, Knieschoner , rotes oder blaues Rad. 
Danke

Zum Thema Kalmit, ist mMn. die einzige gescheite Lösung, dass ein paar Leute die Backen zusammenkneifen und sich für offizielle Strecken stark machen. Hier in Bad Bergzabern zum Beispiel, hat das wenigstens zu einem Waldstück, auf dem sich 3 kurze Strecken, ein paar Dirtjumps und ein Pumptrack befinden geführt. Alles nur weil ein paar Kids sich zusammen dafür stark gemacht haben.


----------



## OZM (7. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... eher in Richtung Ausbau ...



überrascht micht,
glaube ich aber uneingeschränkt
dann kann man offensichtlich auch Pläne die auf 150 Jahre ausgerichtet sind, bereits nach 5 Jahren kippen
[wieder was gelernt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocZoidy (7. April 2016)

@Teufelstisch: Hmkay, ich verstehe Deinen Punkt jetzt besser, halte dein Vorgehen strategisch aber immer noch für falsch. Selbst wenn wir gerade nicht verknackt werden können, weil die Rechtslage zweifelhaft ist: Verbotsschilder sind ratzfatz aufgehängt. Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Arschkriechermethode und hoffe, dass da genug Leute mitmachen, dass die Schilder nicht kommen.


----------



## Optimizer (8. April 2016)

Ich bin mit Teufelstisch's Vorgehensweise nicht einverstanden. Er schreibt, ihm ginge es darum, dass er seine Interessen als MTB'er nicht hinter den Interessen anderer Waldnutzer anstehen lassen will. Man muss sich als Mtb'er aber auch eines klar sein. Die Waldnutzung wird für die Gruppe der Wanderer durch die Waldbetretung geregelt. Bei uns MTB'er geht es wenn man es richtig nimmt, um Befahrung.
Wenn ich jetzt sage, ich als Radfahrer will gleichberechtigt neben dem Wanderer sein, dass müsste ich dieses Recht den Reitern, den E-Bikern, den Quadfahrern, den Motocrossfahrern, den Autofahrern auch geben....

Aus gegebenen Anlass mal eine Frage an die Rechtswissenden:
Ich mit MTB auf Pfad; das kann mir ja als Ordnungswidrigkeit angekreidet werden.
Stöckchenlegen auf Pfad, ich fall drüber und verletzte mich, ich erwische den Stöckchenleger und kanns beweisen; was kann man ihm ankreiden? Ich lese hier oft von "vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung"...? Kommt das dann nicht zum tragen, wenns passiert ist, ich mich aber "ordnungswidrig" verhalten habe`?


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. April 2016)

@DAKAY - das Thema "martialische" Bekleidung hatte ich vor ner Weile schon mal ausgiebiger hier diskutiert - und wurde dafür persönlich ziemlich hart angegangen. Meine Ansicht trifft sich da eher mit jener des durchschnittlichen Wanderers: Eine intensive Panzerung und Schutzkleidung spricht im Allgemeinen eher nicht unbedingt für eine "gemächliche" und vorsichtige Fahrweise.  Mag sein, dass jemand, der diese Tracht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) trägt und immer vorsichtig und zuvorkommend unterwegs ist, sich "unfair" behandelt fühlt - dem durchschnittlichen (gern allgemein in Sippenhaft genommenen) "MTB'er" geht es da im Ergebnis auch nicht anders. Es gibt im Netz genügend abschreckende Videos, die einen Fahrstil dokumentieren, welchen ich in der Öffentlichkeit schlicht für unangebracht halte!

@DocZoidy - Was hat denn "deine Strategie" bislang gebracht - bei der auch mehr als genügend Leute mitgemacht haben...!? Denn jene wurde die letzten Jahrzehnte über angewandt! Ich sehe das Image und die regelm. verbreitete Legende / Rechtsauffassung da keine wirklichen Fortschritte. Die Interessen von MTB'ern sind immer noch in allen Belangen vollkommen nachrangig - und in der Presse als auch von anderen Lobbys werden wir weiter offen bekämpft - und ansonsten benachteiligt wie eh und je! Wären Schilder auch so leicht aufzuhängen, würden sie schon längst hängen! Nun denn - dann wünsche ich dir (und anderen) weiter viel Erfolg bei der Expedition in die Untiefen des PWV-Darms...  Kann ja zum Glück jeder seinen eigenen Weg gehen. Ich kann jenen, die meinem Weg folgen möchten zumindest versprechen, dass er sauberer ist, es weniger eng ist und weniger stinkt!


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. April 2016)

@Optimizer: "Vorgehensweise"? Schreibe ich im Übrigen nicht. Ich schreibe, dass ich als MTB'er die gleichen objektiven Rechte der "Waldbenutzung" habe wie andere auch - unter dem Vorbehalt der selbstverständlichen Rücksichtnahme (da Fußgänger in dem Fall die "Schwächeren" Verkehrsteilnehmer sind). Eine "Befahrung" ist zudem auch eine "Benutzung". Und Jene ist ausdrücklich (im Widerspruch zur StVO) auf Forstautobahnen im WaldG ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Zu deiner Frage: Warum sollte bitte das Begehen / Befahren  einer vermeintlichen Ordnungswidrigkeit einen Straftatbestand aufheben oder gar legitimieren...!? "Notwehr"...?  Um mal die Logik fortzusetzen: Ich kann also als Radfahrer Autos, die auf Radwegen parken ohne Weiteres mit dem Schlüssel zerkratzen...!?


----------



## Laerry (8. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass mal eine Frage an die Rechtswissenden:
> Ich mit MTB auf Pfad; das kann mir ja als Ordnungswidrigkeit angekreidet werden.
> Stöckchenlegen auf Pfad, ich fall drüber und verletzte mich, ich erwische den Stöckchenleger und kanns beweisen; was kann man ihm ankreiden? Ich lese hier oft von "vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung"...? Kommt das dann nicht zum tragen, wenns passiert ist, ich mich aber "ordnungswidrig" verhalten habe`?



Nur weil du dort nicht fahren darfst (Annahme, es wäre so), hat doch dennoch niemand das Recht, dich zu verletzen, wenn du es dennoch tust?!


----------



## DAKAY (8. April 2016)

Noch einmal zum Thema Shutzausrüstung, meine Fahrweise ist sicher nicht "gemächlich" und vorsichtig. Aber dabei trotzdem vorausschauend und rücksichtsvoll. Den Schutz trage ich für mich, bremsen tue ich nur für die anderen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass mal eine Frage an die Rechtswissenden:
> Ich mit MTB auf Pfad; das kann mir ja als Ordnungswidrigkeit angekreidet werden.
> Stöckchenlegen auf Pfad, ich fall drüber und verletzte mich, ich erwische den Stöckchenleger und kanns beweisen; was kann man ihm ankreiden? Ich lese hier oft von "vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung"...? Kommt das dann nicht zum tragen, wenns passiert ist, ich mich aber "ordnungswidrig" verhalten habe`?



Es kommt darauf an ...

Wenn ein kleines Ästchen auf einem übersichtlichen Weg liegt, ist das eine Lästigkeit, dafür gibt es nix.

Legt aber jemand Steine oder Stämme in eine Kurve, von der angenommen werden kann, dass dort Radfahrer regelmäßig schnell hineinfahren, dann bereitet der Leger bewußt ein Hindernis in dieser Abfahrt. Das wäre dann ein gefährlicher Einfriff in den (faktischen) Straßenverkehr (ist übrigens nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern auch die eines befreundeten Staatsanwalts, der genau für solche Delikte zuständig wäre, aber noch keine Anzeige auf dem Tisch hatte). Eine schwerwiegende Straftat. Habe leider noch keinen erwischt.

Die Ordnungswidrigkeit des Bikers ist diesbgzl. irrelevant, da es dem Leger ja genau darauf ankommt. Er bekommt für seine Tat daher keinen Abzug als "Bonus". Im Falle des Sturzes hättest Du einen Schadensersatzanspruch und Schmerzensgeldanspruch gegen den Leger. Da schlägt dann aber Deine Ordnungswidrigkeit als Mitverschulden heftig ein. Da musst Du Dir dann entgegenhalten lassen. (Wer auch dem Brückengeländer grindend und abstürzt, kann sich nicht so erfolgreich darauf berufen, dass Geländer sei zu niedrig gewesen.)

Interessanter Weise könnte es daher für den Leger schlechter ausgehen, wenn er Stämme auf eine Foststraße legt, da dort sicher anzunehmen ist, dass dort PKW, LKW und auch Radfahrer, auch zur Nachtzeit, fahren.

Wenn Ihr einen erwischt: Unbedingt ruhig bleiben. Auffordern, den Namen bekannt zu geben, ansonsten Polizei übers Telefon informieren, in gebührendem Abstand hinterher fahren, Autonummer aufschreiben. Fotografieren zur Identitätssicherung ist dann auch o.k., da milderes Mittel als Festnahme, die als absolute ultima ratio bei schwerer Tat rein theoretisch (Einschränkung deutlich genug?) auch in Betracht kommt.

So, jetzt macht was draus. Kann mich nicht um alles kümmern.


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. April 2016)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, berufen sich die "Stöckchenleger" ja in ihrer "Notwehr" vorwiegend auf die vermeintliche Rechtslage! Sie hören und lesen regelmäßig, dass das Biken illegal sei. Da "der Staat" aber nur hohle Sprüche klopft und nichts gegen die Horden krimineller, wilder und radikaler MTB'er unternimmt - muss halt mancher zur Selbstjustiz greifen und Stöckchen legen, Nägel einschlagen oder Drähte spannen. Quasi Bürgerwehren - auf PWV-Niveau! 

Ich verweise ja gerne auf das ähnlich gelagerte pauschale Radfahr-Verbot in Pirmasenser Stadtparks. Da fühlt sich ab und an auch einer dazu auserkoren, selbst für "Ordnung" zu sorgen. Das "deutsche Wesen" feiert da regelm. fröhliche Urständ...

@Haardtfahrer - die Abzüge bei Schmerzensgeld und Schadenersatz durch vermeintliches "Mitverschulden" (nach dem Motto: "wärste an dem Tag im Bett geblieben...") halte ich für eine Legende! Besonders in Bezug auf vorsätzlicher (versuchter) Sachbeschädigung in Tateinheit mit Körperverletzung. Kannst du diesen Grundsatz auch anhand von Beispielen und Urteilen belegen...!?

Bei Fahrradhelmen hatte manch Richter von niederer Instanz ja mal versucht, durch vermeintliches "Mitverschulden" eine Helmpflicht durch die Hintertür einzuführen...


----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bei uns MTB'er geht es wenn man es richtig nimmt, um Befahrung



Befahren mit Fahrrädern (zum Zwecke der Erholung) ist auf Straßen und Wegen dem Betreten gleichgestellt.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Recht den Reitern



Für die gilt ähnliches.



Optimizer schrieb:


> den E-Bikern



Sofern Pedelec s. Fahrrad, wenn E-Bike s.u.



Optimizer schrieb:


> den Quadfahrern, den Motocrossfahrern, den Autofahrern auch geben....



Wieso? Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen ist dem Betreten nicht gleichgestellt - also kein Betretungsrecht.

Ich weiß nicht, warum einige MTBiker zwanghaft versuchen, ihr Tun als etwas Verbotenes darzustellen. Macht es dann mehr Spaß?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Kannst du diesen Grundsatz auch anhand von Beispielen und Urteilen belegen...!?
> 
> Bei Fahrradhelmen hatte manch Richter von niederer Instanz ja mal versucht, durch vermeintliches "Mitverschulden" eine Helmpflicht durch die Hintertür einzuführen...



Lieber Teufelstisch, nachdem, was ich bislang gelesen habe, möchte ich mit Dir keinen juristischen Diskurs führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (8. April 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Lieber Teufelstisch, nachdem, was ich bislang gelesen habe, möchte ich mit Dir keinen juristischen Diskurs führen.


 
Was soll denn dies jetzt bitte bedeuten...? Geht's vielleicht nicht noch arroganter...!?  Wird ja immer absurder hier...! 

Dann lass es! Wer im öffentlichen Raum Behauptungen aufstellt, sollte sie auch belegen. Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeld hängen bei vorsätzlicher Tat eben nicht vom vermeintlichen ordnungswidrigen Verhalten des Opfers ab. Demnach könnte mich ja z. B. ein Autofahrer vorsätzlich über den Haufen fahren oder mich an der nächsten Kreuzung Krankenhausreif prügeln, weil ich "ordnungswidrig" auf der Straße gefahren bin anstatt den Radweg benutzt zu haben. Und bekäme dafür noch 'nen "Preisnachlass" beim Schmerzensgeld. Wenn er mir nicht noch die aus seiner Rammaktion resultierenden Kratzer im Lack in Rechnung stellen würde...!



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum einige MTBiker zwanghaft versuchen, ihr Tun als etwas Verbotenes darzustellen. Macht es dann mehr Spaß?


 
Offenbar ja...!? Ist für mich wirklich eins der größten Mysterien dieses Forums... Alle laufen sie mit dem Büßerhemd rum und geißeln sich regelm. als pöhse Gesetzesbrecher, die der willkürlichen Obrigkeit auch noch dankbar sind, dass jene sie nicht im Wald vom Rad zerrt und in den Knast befördert...!


----------



## DocZoidy (9. April 2016)

Also, lieber @Teufelstisch, mich hat Deine juristische Auslage tatsächlich überzeugt. Ich war am Anfang der Ansicht, dass Biken auf den Wanderwegen verboten ist und bin das dank Deiner und @mw.dd 's Ausführungen jetzt nicht mehr. Die Frage ist, wie begegne ich dem einzelnen Wanderer und wo fahre ich? Und da glaube ich weiterhin, dass wir bei den kurzen Kontakten mit Wanderern mit ziemlich defensivem Auftreten am besten fahren, um keine Opposition zu erzeugen. Und eben an vollen Tagen zum Wohle aller auf Randtrails ausweichen. In längeren Gesprächen um die Rechtslage werde ich jetzt aber auch Deine Argumente bringen.
PS: Am Rande: Ich fahre meistens Fullface, weil mir die Halbschale auch bei moderatem Tempo nichts bringt, wenn ich mit der Fresse auf nen Stein knalle. Und ich schränke meine Sicherheit nicht für Wanderer ein, an den Anblick sollen sie sich gewöhnen. Ich kann auch mit den Augen lächeln und durch den Kinnschutz grüßen.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (10. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was soll denn dies jetzt bitte bedeuten...? Geht's vielleicht nicht noch arroganter...!?


Haardtfahrer wollte sicher nur ausdrücken, dass Du ganz schön viel Ahnung hast.
//popcorn, bitte


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. April 2016)

@adus - sollte dem so sein, kann man es auch weniger missverständlich formulieren...! Deine Aussage lässt da auch gewisse Interpretationsspielräume zu. 

@DocZoidy - du begegnest dem Wanderer schlicht so, wie du es umgekehrt auch erwartest: Freundlich - und als "stärkerer" Verkehrsteilnehmer mit einem erhöhten Grad an Rücksicht und Vorsicht. Ich habe mich übrigens noch nie für eine "offensive" Fahrweise ausgesprochen, ich bin bekanntermaßen mehr oder weniger erklärter "Feind" einer Solchen.  Wenn du Hemmungen hast, deinen individuellen Fahrstil an überlaufenen Tagen durchzuziehen und lieber auf weniger frequentierte Wege ausweichst, spricht dies schon mal für dich. Manch einem ist es jedenfalls egal... Dem gegenüber steht eine "offensive" Vertretung der Interessen; d. h. wenn irgendwo mal einer laut rummotzt (z. B. auch am Nachbartisch an der Hütte) - oder einem persönlich Vorwürfe macht, gibt man ggf. auch entsprechend (aber sachlich) Contra!

Was die "Kampfmontur" betrifft - das möge man weiterhin als "ungerecht" empfinden. Du könntest natürlich auch so fahren, dass das Risiko, mit der Kauleiste irgendwo aufzuschlagen eher überschaubar ist.  Durch den Hebel ggf. auftretende Nackenverletzungen sind ja auch nicht so dolle... Als FF-Träger werdet ihr euch mit dieser unausweichlichen "Nebenwirkung" nun einmal abfinden müssen; also dass eure Panzerung auf Außenstehende eben eine grundsätzlich negative Wirkung entfaltet. Dies hat auch psychologische Ursachen, da es für Menschen auch wichtig ist, in das Gesicht des anderen blicken zu können - um zu erkennen, ob jener einem etwas Gutes oder Böses will (Parallelen zu "anonymen" Debatten im Netz). Ein freundlicher Gesichtsausdruck lässt sich durch den mit blutigen Totenschädeln verzierten, martialisch designten FF-Helm jedenfalls auch schlecht transportieren.  ?  ?  ?  Den Fahrstil betreffend ist die "Enthemmung" durch Vermummung / Anonymisierung auch kein bug, sondern ein Feature. Protektoren und FF stehen eben auch nicht nur für einen individuell besseren "Schutz", sondern eben auch: als Anzeichen dafür, eine grundsätzlich riskantere und rasantere (also für sich und vor allem andere grds. gefährlichere) Fahrweise einzugehen! So kommt es auch nicht von ungefähr, dass die meisten der "problematischen" Begegnungen auf Pfaden auf diese Spezi(e)s zurückzuführen sind...


----------



## OZM (11. April 2016)

@Teufelstisch
das ist ja wohl recht deutlich: 





Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... dann wünsche ich dir (und anderen) weiter viel Erfolg bei der Expedition in die Untiefen des PWV-Darms [...]
> meinem Weg ... sauberer ist, es weniger eng ist und weniger stinkt!


ich lese hier: "wer nicht meinem Weg folgt ist ein Arsc*kriecher"
je nach Humorverständnis könnte man das als lustig formuliert bezeichnen - aber im Hinblick auf den bisherigen Verlauf des threads ist es eine beispiellose Härte und die Absage an jede weitere Diskussion.

Ich betreibe keine Schönmalerei, wenn ich Haardys Antwort auf dieses Zitat reduziere:


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... möchte ich mit Dir keinen juristischen Diskurs führen ...


Deine Antwort


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... Geht's vielleicht nicht noch arroganter...!?


kann ich da nicht nachvollziehen.

Haardy ist da völlig nachvollziehbar ausgestiegen.
Schade, da er neben Speedy zu den usern gehört die ihre juristische Sachkenntnis bereits in der Kohlenstoffwelt nachgewiesen haben, wärend Du für die meisten hier ein Forumsphantom bist.

Als TO und user, mit in der Vergangenheit eher polarisierendem Forumsverhalten, mache ich hiermit den befriedenden Vorschlag, die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich der thread wieder mehr um dieses Thema drehen würde.


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... und als "stärkerer" Verkehrsteilnehmer mit einem erhöhten Grad an Rücksicht und Vorsicht. Ich habe mich übrigens noch nie für eine "offensive" Fahrweise ausgesprochen



Damit ist nämlich ein Punkt angesprochen, der bei vielen bikern auf einen blinden Fleck fällt:
Das Ausmaß an "Schreck" oder "Unbehagen", welches bereits durchschnittliche Fahrer je nach Begegnungssituation [edit: zuweilen] auslösen*1, läßt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so einfach mit dem Recht der Fußgänger (Wanderer trifft man ja eher selten) auf Ruhe, Erholung und (psychische) Unversehrtheit*2 vereinen.

*1 und zwar obwohl der biker 3-10 m vor dem Fußgänger vollständig zum stehen kommt
*2 also die Abwesenheit von schreckauslösenden Ereignissen


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. April 2016)

@OZM: Du liest, was du offenkundig: lesen willst. Das (ironische, daher auch der Zwinkerkopp...) Zitat ist nur leider komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! Denn ich nahm damit Bezug auf DocZoidy, der ausdrücklich schrieb, er wolle lieber weiter den entsprechenden Kreisen in den Boppes kriechen...! Mir vorzuwerfen, ich würde gar die Diskussion sabotieren oder gar wegen übertriebener "Härte" "absagen" - ist schon ziemlich albern bzw. boshaft...! Wer mit Polemik, Ironie oder Sarkasmus nicht klarkommt, sollte sich lieber generell weiter in den flachen Tümpeln bei facebook oder twitter tummeln, sich dort mit rosa Wattebäuschen bewerfen - und Diskussionsforen eher meiden...!? Ich habe hier übrigens schon in der Vergangenheit mehrfach beklagt, dass es hier schlicht keinerlei inhaltliche "Diskussionen" gibt - es geht fast ausschließlich nur um belanglosen Quark! Meinetwegen - ich lass mir aber sicher nicht vorwerfen, was ich hier anspreche - uns was nicht. Denn sobald hier mal ein paar unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem bedeutenderen Thema aufeinandertreffen, kommen regelm. Leute wie du - und beklagen, es sei hier wieder zu "unfriedlich"...

Lass mich doch, mir stimmt doch eh kaum einer zu...!? So what? Ist mir aber im Grunde auch: wurscht; ich mach das hier nicht, um everybody's darling zu werden - oder gar in den erlauchten Kreis der einzig "realen" pfälzischen "Kohlenstoff"-Biker aufgenommen zu werden...! 

Lieber einzelne "Unruhestifter" angreifen, um wieder "Ruhe" zu haben!? "Schnuss halde"! Nä - ist nicht meine Definition von Meinungsfreiheit und Diskussionskultur. Man könnte doch natürlich auch ganz einfach, souverän sachlich Contra geben. Ist aber wohl zu anstrengend...!? Die große Mehrheit schweigt einfach - oder frisst Eimerweise Popcorn... Yeah!

Die Äußerung vom Haardtfahrer empfand ich nun einmal (insb. aufgrund der "Vorgänge" in den vergangenen Monaten) eine ziemliche Frechheit - und vollkommen unnötig! "Nachvollziehbar" - weshalb? Weil er einfach etwas (zweifelhaftes) behauptet hat - aber dafür auf simple, nicht sonderlich unfreundlich formulierte Nachfrage einfach keinen Nachweis erbringen wollte...!? Sowas ist in der Tat Alles - nur keine "Diskussion". Das ist: Kindergarten!

Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich im Bezug zum Thema "verpflichtet" wäre als vermeintliches "Phantom" in der "Kohlenstoffwelt" regelm. mit dem scheinbar doch recht exklusiven "inneren Zirkel" zu verkehren...!? Was hat dies mit meiner "Kompetenz" oder Glaubwürdigkeit hier im Forum zu tun? Ad hominem. Bezeugt zumindest die - nennen wir es mal "Gruppenprozesse" - die sich dann auch in diesen Themen - und den persönlichen Angriffen auf einzelne Diskutanten wiederspiegeln.


----------



## OZM (11. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ... sobald hier mal ein paar unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einem bedeutenderen Thema aufeinander treffen, kommen regelm. Leute wie du - und beklagen, es sei hier wieder zu "unfriedlich"...



Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. April 2016)

Bei so genialem Wetter solltet ihr besser biken gehen


----------



## Laerry (11. April 2016)

Tja, ab Morgen Blitz und Donner.....wird sich zeigen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocZoidy (12. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @OZM: Zitat ist nur leider komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! Denn ich nahm damit Bezug auf DocZoidy, der ausdrücklich schrieb, er wolle lieber weiter den entsprechenden Kreisen in den Boppes kriechen...! Mir vorzuwerfen, ich würde gar die Diskussion sabotieren oder gar wegen übertriebener "Härte" "absagen" - ist schon ziemlich albern bzw. boshaft...!


Hm, joa, aber damit reisst Du mein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang, was sich nämlich auf deinen Post von davor bezog, in dem sehr wohl der Arschkriechevorwurf als erstes von Dir kam:


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Es ist in meinen Augen vollkommen absurd, dass manch ein MTB'er meint, er müsse dem PWV (oder manchen Politnasen) förmlich in den Hintern kriechen, weil jener halt die Macht im Pfälzerwald innehätte...
> .


Ich kann mit dem Arschkriechervorwurf aber echt ganz gut leben. Dann musst Du aber auch damit leben, dass für mich Dein Vorgehen zumindest recht nahe an kontrapoduktiver Rechthaberei ist. Wenn Du in der "Kohlenstoffwelt" (wer hat überhaupt diesen besch*ssenen Begriff eingeführt?) genauso auftrittst wie hier im Forum, Dich also ständig offensiv (und für mich auch an der Grenze zu aggressiv) darauf berufst, dass Du im Recht bist, wird selbiges irgendwann geändert. Dann kann ich sagen: "Ich habs versucht." und Du "Ich war juristisch gesehen im Recht!".


----------



## cougar1982 (12. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei so genialem Wetter solltet ihr besser biken gehen



Also ich war gestern im Wald mit dem Bike und es war sehr schön und ich habe nur 2 Pärchen Wanderer gesehen. Hier geht es um die Zukunft des Bikens. Also seid freundlich zu Bikern, Fußgängern.... auch hier im Forum und nutzt es, dass wir hier keine 2m Regel haben.



Ich kann euch sagen es ist besser mit einem 170er Puls auf dem Rad den Berg hoch zu fahren als vor dem PC sich mit einem 170er Puls über andere Aufzuregen.



Zu der eigentlichen Diskussion möchte ich aber noch kurz anmerken, dass jeder selbst schuld ist wenn er sich an den ersten sonnigen Tagen durch Menschenmengen den Berg hoch und runter quält. Ich fahre dann lieber einen Berg weiter hinten im Wald und genieße die Ruhe und Einsamkeit auf genau so guten Wegen. (Die Probleme habe ich zum Glück selten da ich zu 90% unter der Woche fahre. Ein hoch auf Schichtarbeit)


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei so genialem Wetter solltet ihr besser biken gehen



Es gibt regelmäßig fast unendlich Vieles, was man besser / anders / lieber machen könnte... Du hörst dich übrigens an wie meine Oma, wenn der Opa mal wieder versucht(!) hat, mit seinen Kumpels wenigstens ein wenig zu dischbeddiere...  Aber wehe dem, er störte den Kaffeetratsch, wenn die Damenrunde ihre neuesten Erkenntnisse aus der Yellow-Press lautstark und intensiv begackerte!

Aber so sind'se halt, die Deutschen! Die mögen keinen Streit, keine anderen Meinungen, keinen "Wettbewerb um die besseren Ideen", ja keine anderen Weltbilder. Lieber immer die Klappe halten - dann sagt man auch nichts Falsches. Und verscherzt es sich nicht mit Jemandem, der einem vielleicht mal nützlich sein könnte. Immer nur oberflächliche Freundlichkeit, Ruhe, Ordnung - und Fleiß! Der anfallende Dreck wird wie alles Unangenehme halt einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt - und einfach nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht...

@DocZoidy - Und...? Das war kein "Vorwurf", sondern eine allgemein formulierte, nicht an dich(!) oder eine konkrete Person gerichtete Anmerkung. Wenn man sich da angesprochen fühlt, isses nicht mein Problem! Und ich wüsste - wenn ich mir die "Strategie" namens "Schnuss halde und vor de Obrischkeit immer schää brav de Buckel mache" der Pfälzischen MTB-Prominenz / "-Lobby" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte so ansehe - auch nicht, was an diesem Bild denn so unheimlich falsch sein sollte...!? Und was soll die Aufregung? Als wäre Arschkriecherei in diesem vor Opportunismus nur so triefenden Land gar etwas Negatives...!? Wär mir Neu!

Wo bitte berufe ich mich überhaupt in der mir unterstellten Form, ultimativ im "Recht" zu sein...!? Mir geht es doch im Gegenteil darum, verstehen zu wollen, warum so viele MTB'er so felsenfest selbst davon überzeugt sind, im "Unrecht" zu sein...!? Aber mit der Rumreiterei auf meiner vermeintlich "aggressiven" Ausdrucksweise (recht selektive Beobachtung, Ursache und Wirkung betreffend...) lässt sich von meinen inhaltlichen Standpunkten bekanntermaßen am einfachsten ablenken... Meinetwegen, soll mir "Recht" sein... Darum geht es ja aber auch gar nicht. Ob nun ich - oder sonstwer die rechtliche Interpretation betreffend im "Recht" ist, lässt sich abschließend nur durch ein Urteil aus Karlsruhe klären... Jenes ist weit und breit nicht in Sicht! Ich plädiere also lediglich dafür, endlich aus dem Schatten der selbst attestierten "Illegalität" hervorzutreten - und sich endlich selbstbewusst für die eigenen Interessen stark zu machen - bevor der Zug halt irgendwann mal vollständig abgefahren ist. Eine wirklich böse Sache, sowas...! 

Ist ein 170er Puls jetzt hoch...? Meiner ging teilweise auch mal über 200. Allerdings nicht hier im Forum - auch wenn manch einer diesen Eindruck haben möge. Ich bin stets die Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit in Person...


----------



## DocZoidy (12. April 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das war kein "Vorwurf", sondern eine allgemein formulierte, nicht an dich(!) oder eine konkrete Person gerichtete Anmerkung. Wenn man sich da angesprochen fühlt, isses nicht mein Problem!



Ich zeige Dich ja nicht wegen Beleidigung an, ich sage, dass der Vorwurf des Arschkriechens entgegen Deiner Behauptung sehr wohl von Dir kam, egal an wen. Ich fühle mich da zwar angesprochen, ist mir aber wumpe. 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wo bitte berufe ich mich überhaupt in der mir unterstellten Form, ultimativ im "Recht" zu sein...!?



Äh, vielleicht in einer Deiner unzähligen Untemauerungen Deiner Thesen mit Verweisen auf die Rechtslage inkl. Paragraphen?



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Aber mit der Rumreiterei auf meiner vermeintlich "aggressiven" Ausdrucksweise (recht selektive Beobachtung, Ursache und Wirkung betreffend...) lässt sich von meinen inhaltlichen Standpunkten bekanntermaßen am einfachsten ablenken...



Nein, ich habe Deinen inhaltlichen Argumenten ja bereits in vielen Punkten zugestimmt, merke aber an, dass Dein Auftreten für mich (sollte in in der Realität genauso sein) eher Teil des Problems als der Lösung ist. 



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ist ein 170er Puls jetzt hoch...? Meiner ging teilweise auch mal über 200. Allerdings nicht hier im Forum - auch wenn manch einer diesen Eindruck haben möge. Ich bin stets die Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit in Person...



Villeicht doch noch mal den Fed lesen und Deinen Tonfall mit dem der anderen vergleichen.

Ich glaube, ich habe jetzt aber zu dem Thema alles gesagt, was ich sagen wollte. Ich wollte dem Forum einfach nur melden, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich die Situation um Neustadt gerade etwas anspannt; und empfehlen, dass sich jeder fragt, ob er das glaubt und ob das für ihn irgendwelche Konsequenzen hat. Am Ende muss es eh jeder so machen, wie er es für richtig hält.

Wubububububu!


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. April 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Äh, vielleicht in einer Deiner unzähligen Untemauerungen Deiner Thesen mit Verweisen auf die Rechtslage inkl. Paragraphen?



Ääähm - Nein, tu ich nicht...!? Muss ich hier jetzt noch ernsthaft erläutern, wie 'ne Diskussion funktioniert...? Was hat das "Argumentieren" (die Ausarbeitung meiner Thesen mit Fakten und Interpretationen) mit "Rechthaberei" zu tun...!? Weil manch einer auf ein Argument kein Gegenargument findet...!?



DocZoidy schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe Deinen inhaltlichen Argumenten ja bereits in vielen Punkten zugestimmt, merke aber an, dass Dein Auftreten für mich (sollte in in der Realität genauso sein) eher Teil des Problems als der Lösung ist.



Komisch - wenn ich hier anmerke, ein anonymisierender FF-Helm verleite ggf. zu einer "Wesensveränderung" und riskanterer Fahrweise, werde ich ausgebuht...  Was spielt mein "Auftreten" im Netz - oder ein vermeintlich anderes in der "Kohlenstoffwelt" überhaupt für eine Rolle...? Meinen Auftritt darf man kritisieren - aber eine allgemeine Anmerkung in Sachen Arschkriecherei dagegen persönlich nehmen. Klar...!



DocZoidy schrieb:


> Villeicht doch noch mal den Fed lesen und Deinen Tonfall mit dem der anderen vergleichen.



Ein schönes Beispiel für "Wie man's macht..."! Man kann sogar in einen harmlosen Witz etwas Negatives (was genau wirfst du mir hier vor - abwertende "Puls-Angeberei"...?) interpretieren, wenn man voreingenommen - oder ausreichend boshaft genug ist... Das systematische Gemobbe hier nimmt wirklich immer absurdere Züge an...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (12. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2016)

Ich hole da mal einen Link aus einer lokalen Gruppe hierher:

http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/neustadt/artikel/80-kiefern-gegen-wilde-mountainbike-strecken/


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2016)

Das klingt ja direkt nach einer Einladung eine offizielle Strecke zu bauen!


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2016)

Naja, diesen Weg hat der RSC in NW mit der CC-Rennstrecke am Haardter-Sportplatz ja versucht. Außer Kosten hat das nichts verursacht. Alleine das ornithologische Gutachten verschlang einen vierstelligen Betrag.
Der vorgeschlagene Weg erinnert ein wenig an den irren Weg, der in BaWü für die Legalisierung für Strecken vorgesehen ist. Nicht handhabbar und an sich so angelegt, dass dieses Formalismus und Abstimmungsweg über Jahre kaum jemand gehen wird/kann. Das sind Hürden, die mi Vorfeld aufgebaut wurde, die - wenn wunderst - kaum übersprungen werden können.


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2016)

Das heisst, die Aussage _"MTB-Fans können sich daher mit der Stadt oder den genannten Einrichtungen in Verbindung setzen, um gemeinsam nach naturverträglichen Strecken zu suchen."_ ist nur eine leere Hülse?! Also die Stadt hat gar kein Interesse daran, *gemeinsam *nach Lösungen zu suchen, die beide Seiten zufrieden stellen?


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2016)

Selbst wenn die Stadt daran ein ehrliches Interesse hat, weil sie zum Beispiel eine Erweiterung der touristischen Angebotspalette erkennt, bleiben noch genügend Mitspieler, die das völlig anders bewerten. Die Annahme, dass da der Forst als "Bremser" im Weg steht, halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich. Jagd, Naturschutzverbände, Landespflege, Naturpark, ... kommen auch noch dazu und werden gehört.


----------



## OZM (10. Mai 2016)

In wie weit hinter den Hürden System steckt, wage ich nicht einzuschätzen aber den Eindruck, solche Prozesse dienen mehr der Bindung von Ressourcen als der Problemlösung habe ich schon länger. Bei Vernunft betrachtet ist so eine Einschätzung natürlich Blödsinn - keine Mensch macht sich darüber Gedanken, wie er Bike-Aktivisten beschäftigen kann, damit die nicht zum budeln kommen.

Ich hoffe von ganzen Herzen, das mich hier mein Eindruck täuscht und hinter diesem sehr deutlichen Gespächsangebot der Wille *UND die Gestaltungsmacht* steckt, einen gangbaren Weg zu beschreiten.

Edit
zu langsam
Kelme hats schon auf den Punkt gebracht
ich bin mal so frei und hebe in meinem Text das wichtigste hervor


----------



## Teufelstisch (12. Mai 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hole da mal einen Link aus einer lokalen Gruppe hierher:
> 
> http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/neustadt/artikel/80-kiefern-gegen-wilde-mountainbike-strecken/



Ich heiße das illegale Anlegen von Bikeparks bekanntermaßen ja in keinster Weise gut. Die (medial hofierte) Reaktion hätte aber auch noch Potenzial für Mehr. Wenn die Gegenseite wirklich Nägel mit Köpfen machen will, fällt sie nicht in ganz altmodischer Staatsforsttradition von Hand systematisch ein paar Bäume, sondern schickt einfach ne moderne Erntefirma mit Harvestern und anderem Kriegsgerät hin. Die verwüsten dann den Wald so effektiv, dass da in den nächsten 15 Jahren keiner mehr durchgehen kann, ohne sich im Gestöckel und in den tiefen Spurrillen die Beine zu brechen...!


----------



## FR.Chicken (14. Mai 2016)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal.  Vor kurzem befuhr ich die Trails in meiner Heimat. Es war  wenig bertrieb auf dem Trail. Ein Freitag. Der erste Wanderer den ich traf entpupte sich als Förster. Nach der Belehrunug das auch in Rheinland-Pfalz die 2m Regelung gilt, deutete er mir an, dass er in Zukunft öffter in seinem Revier nach den Pfaden schauen wird. Nach einem netten Gespräch stellete ich fest dass es ihm garnicht um das befahren geht. Es sind eher die begegnungen zwischen biker und Wanderer. Immer öfter beschweren sich Wanderer  über  Aktionen von bikern die rücksichtlos  an Wanderer  vorbeipreschen.  Dass es nur wenige schwarze Schafe sind bestädigte er mir auch. Aber wir werden eben  alle über einen Kamm geschert.  Es ist auch egal ob Fullface oder Schalenhelm es geht um die Fahrweise und das Auftreten.  Ich kann auch mit dem Schalenhelm fahren wie die Axt im Wald. Und mit dem Fullface kann ich freundlich gegenüber dem Wanderer  warten bis er mich passiert hat.  Nach ca 20 min  austausch ging es dann weiter auf dem Trail. Er in seine Richtung ich in meine.

Seid freundlich gegenüber den Wanderer das ist das A und O damit auch in Zukunft weiterhin happy trails gilt.


----------



## DAKAY (14. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube den meisten Förstern sind die Wege eh Wurst.
Förster wollen doch eh nur mit fetten Maschinen viel Holz aus dem Wald ziehen lassen um Kohle zu scheffeln.


----------



## stier (15. Mai 2016)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt auch mal.  Vor kurzem befuhr ich die Trails in meiner Heimat. Es war  wenig bertrieb auf dem Trail. Ein Freitag. Der erste Wanderer den ich traf entpupte sich als Förster. Nach der Belehrunug das auch in Rheinland-Pfalz die 2m Regelung gilt, deutete er mir an, dass er in Zukunft öffter in seinem Revier nach den Pfaden schauen wird. Nach einem netten Gespräch stellete ich fest dass es ihm garnicht um das befahren geht. Es sind eher die begegnungen zwischen biker und Wanderer. Immer öfter beschweren sich Wanderer  über  Aktionen von bikern die rücksichtlos  an Wanderer  vorbeipreschen.  Dass es nur wenige schwarze Schafe sind bestädigte er mir auch. Aber wir werden eben  alle über einen Kamm geschert.  Es ist auch egal ob Fullface oder Schalenhelm es geht um die Fahrweise und das Auftreten.  Ich kann auch mit dem Schalenhelm fahren wie die Axt im Wald. Und mit dem Fullface kann ich freundlich gegenüber dem Wanderer  warten bis er mich passiert hat.  Nach ca 20 min  austausch ging es dann weiter auf dem Trail. Er in seine Richtung ich in meine.
> 
> Seid freundlich gegenüber den Wanderer das ist das A und O damit auch in Zukunft weiterhin happy trails gilt.



Ich kan FR:Chicken nur zu stimmen ich fahre jetzt schon fast 20 Jahre MTB hatte bis jetzt wenig Probleme bis garkeine, wenn halt Wanderer kommen kurz anhalten warten bis die Gruppe vorbei ist, Freundlich Grüssen und dann hast du schon mal Spannung rausgenommen. Klar gibt es auf jeder seite schwarze Schaafe aber die gibt es immer. Immer freundlich miteinandern, wir wollen ja keine ärger auf den wegen, dann können wir noch lange gemeinsam auf den wegen unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Mai 2016)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Nach der Belehrunug das auch in Rheinland-Pfalz die 2m Regelung gilt, deutete er mir an, dass er in Zukunft öffter in seinem Revier nach den Pfaden schauen wird.



Sollte er wirklich konkret was von "zwei Metern" gefaselt haben, hat der gute Mann als Beamter erschreckend wenig Ahnung von seinem eigenen Rheinland-Pfälzischen Waldgesetz...! Ich hätte ihn dann mal gefragt, wo genau das mit den "zwei Metern" im Gesetz steht! Die noch schlimmere Variante wäre, dass er wider besseren Wissens: lügt...!



FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Es ist auch egal ob Fullface oder Schalenhelm es geht um die Fahrweise und das Auftreten.



Und da gibt es (auch wenn es weiter keiner lesen will...) nun einmal durchaus signifikante Korrelationen! Ich weiß, ich begehe einmal mehr Ketzerei: Aber intensivere Panzerung (inkl. anonymisierendem Vermummungsfeature...) spricht in der Summe(!) nun einmal auch für eine tendenziell rücksichtslosere und unvorsichtigere Fahrweise. Wer es nicht glaubt, kann jederzeit das Experiment machen - und eine Tour mal komplett ohne(!) bestreiten - dann sieht er, was für eine Wirkung das Zeug auf ihn hat. Auch wenn manche in dieser simplen sachlichen Feststellung eines (unbewussten) risikokompensatorischen Verhaltens regelm. einen ungerechtfertigten persönlichen Angriff sehen wollen! Weil man die eigene Identität als "echter" MTB'er in einer mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Form zu einem bedeutenden Teil von seiner Kutte / Tracht abhängig macht...!

Natürlich fährt nicht JEDER mit Vollpanzerung deshalb automatisch wie die Axt im Wald...! Da aber eben die Rüstung für das Selbstbild so ungemein wichtig ist, wollen sich viele "anständige" Vollgepanzerte dann eben wieder angesprochen und zu Unrecht beschuldigt fühlen; man solidarisiert sich dann lieber über die Helm-/Klamottenfrage mit den paar (nun einmal überwiegend vollgepanzerten) Vollidioten, die das Image des MTB'er im Allgemeinen (egal, welche Sorte Rad, Klamotten und Kopfbedeckung) nach unten ziehen...!



> Ich kann auch mit dem Schalenhelm fahren wie die Axt im Wald.



Man kann theoretisch(!) sogar naggisch fahren wie die Axt im Wald...  Das wird man aber im Zweifel deutlich eher nicht tun - weil man sich nun einmal ohne die Rüstung: deutlich weniger traut...!



DAKAY schrieb:


> Förster wollen doch eh nur mit fetten Maschinen viel Holz aus dem Wald ziehen lassen um Kohle zu scheffeln.



Könnte man bitte endlich mal die Behörde "Forst" von vorwiegend privaten Waldbesitzern und Erntefirmen unterscheiden...!?

"Der Forst" hat eigentlich grade gar kein Interesse daran, "Kohle zu scheffeln", da der Forst / Landesforsten eine staatliche Behörde ist, die den Wald "nur" verwaltet. "Der Forst" selbst hat auch keine "fetten Maschinen", die "Holz aus dem Wald ziehen"...!


----------



## FR.Chicken (16. Mai 2016)

Moin genau das ist der Grund warum ich hier jahrelang nichts geschrieben habe und mich wieder zurück ziehe. Kommentare und Beiträge zerrupfen und anzweifeln....  Ja der Förster hat Ahnung er ist seit Jahren !! Revierförster, bei Dir Teufelstisch,  in Pirmasens und selbst biker.

Sorry, dass alle Unwissend sind. Werde mich gerne weiter belehren lassen. Ach ne ich mach einfach das Forum wieder zu.

Nachtrag: Wer mit Helm fährt, fährt sicherer als naggisch


----------



## DAKAY (17. Mai 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Der Forst" hat eigentlich grade gar kein Interesse daran, "Kohle zu scheffeln", da der Forst / Landesforsten eine staatliche Behörde ist, die den Wald "nur" verwaltet. "


Richtig, der Staat hat ja gar keine Interesse an Geld


Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Der Forst" selbst hat auch keine "fetten Maschinen", die "Holz aus dem Wald ziehen"...!


Ich schrieb ja auch ziehen lassen. 

Btw. Förster und Erntefirmen, für mich genauso wenig unterschied wie Fullface oder Halbschale.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Mai 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> "Der Forst" hat eigentlich grade gar kein Interesse daran, "Kohle zu scheffeln", da der Forst / Landesforsten eine staatliche Behörde ist, die den Wald "nur" verwaltet. "Der Forst" selbst hat auch keine "fetten Maschinen", die "Holz aus dem Wald ziehen"...!



Ich zitiere direkt von der Webseite der Landesforsten RLP:


> Den Staatswald bewirtschaften wir als Unternehmen. Unsere Staatsforstunternehmung stellt dabei den größten Wirtschaftsbetrieb das Landes dar.


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Mai 2016)

FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Kommentare und Beiträge zerrupfen und anzweifeln....


 
Deutsche "Streitkultur" eben. Ja, wirklich schlimm sowas - in einem Diskussionsforum...! Mimimimi...! 



FR.Chicken schrieb:


> Ja der Förster hat Ahnung er ist seit Jahren !! Revierförster, bei Dir Teufelstisch, in Pirmasens und selbst biker.


 
Einhergehend mit der deutschen Obrigkeitshörigkeit...! Mein Opa hätte jetzt die Hacken zusammengeschlagen, die Hand an die Stirn gelegt - und "Jawohl" gesagt!  "Ahnung" hat er offenkundig nicht, denn in den geltenden Gesetzen steht nun einmal nirgendwo etwas von "2 Metern"! Soll mich das also jetzt beeindrucken...? Ich war z. B. auch mal Beamter. Deshalb war aber nicht alles, was ich damals so behauptet habe, auch automatisch richtig / rechtmäßig...!  Gilt - auch wenn man mir hier regelm. das Gegenteil unterstellt - heute immer noch...! 

Wenn der Typ "Ahnung" hat, wüsste er, dass er als gesetzestreuer Beamter dir eigentlich - dann auch konsequent seiner Interpretation folgen müssend - ein Knöllchen hätte verpassen müssen! Warum hat er das jedoch nicht getan? Warum hat sowas noch nie irgendein Förster getan...!? Obwohl permanent damit "gedroht" wird...!? Ich glaube jedenfalls, die Antwort zu kennen...!



DAKAY schrieb:


> Richtig, der Staat hat ja gar keine Interesse an Geld


 
Gut, das war als zu verdeutlichender Gegensatz von Privat zu Staat etwas überspitzt formuliert; natürlich hat auch der "Betrieb" Landesforsten (noch) einen eigenen, kleinen Fuhrpark - und ein paar Sägen im Werkeugschrank...!  Sei dir aber sicher: einen wirklichen "Gewinn" macht das Land (also wir als Bürger) damit nicht. Sollte es auch nicht... jener Gewinn landet nämlich am Ende (wie so oft) woanders! Schau dir z. B. die Deutsche Bahn an - und was aus diesem ehemaligen Staatsbetrieb geworden ist. Die macht angeblich auch regelm. "Gewinne"...!

"Der Staat" hat das Mittel der Steuererhebung, um an Geld zu kommen. Dazu muss er nicht mühsam und recht unprofitabel über Jahrzehnte "Staatsholz" pflanzen, ernten - und verkaufen...! Zumal in den heutigen Zeiten schon so ziemlich alles privatisiert wurde, damit andere an ehemals hoheitlichen Aufgaben selbst Geld verdienen können. Dazu zählt auch: die Holzernte - als auch der Vertrieb!



> Ich zitiere direkt von der Webseite der Landesforsten RLP:


 
...und dafür gibt es jetzt gleich 5 gefällt-mirs? 

@Optimizer - Dieses "Groß" bezieht sich jedoch hauptsächlich auf den eigentlichen Wert vom Grund und Boden...!  Im Geschäftsbericht von 2009 werden Umsatzerlöse in Höhe von 58,1 Mio Euro auf Rohholz genannt. "Viel" ist das jedenfalls nicht. Aktuellere Zahlen (z. B. Bilanzen) zum "Größten Wirtschaftsbetrieb des Landes" sind leider irgendwie nicht auf Anhieb zu finden. 2009 werden in der Bilanz 2,5 Mio für TAuM ausgewiesen (sogar weniger als für die BGA), dafür bekommst du (Abschreibungen hin oder her) auch keinen großen Fuhrpark an modernen Erntemaschinen...!

Zumal da eben auch externe, mit der "Vermarktung" beschäftigte Stellen als auch beauftragte Subunternehmen fehlen. Nach der neoliberalen Definition bezeichnet sich eben selbst eine klassische Behörde wie der Landesforst inzwischen als (am Markt auftretendes) "Unternehmen". Wenn dann ein (eigentlich "staatliches", also eigentlich gemeinwohlverpflichtetes) "Unternehmen" den Marktgesetzen entsprechend den "Staatswald" "bewirtschaftet" (auch durch Auftragsvergaben an private Unternehmen), kommt halt am Ende das Entsprechende bei raus. Vor allem auch dann, wenn Staatseigentum wie geerntetes Holz ggf. unter Wert an Private verkauft wird...!? D. h. der Staat darf teuer Rohstoffe anbauen - und Privat bekommt es am Ende zum Teil geschenkt...! Eher ein schlechtes Geschäft für den "Steuerzahler".

Klassischen "Staatswald" gibt es ja nur noch zu einem verhältnismäßig kleinen Teil. Da das Land, aber grade die Kommunen äußerst knapp bei Kasse sind, wird halt regelm. die günstigste Erntefirma beauftragt. Warum wohl sonst haben so viele Gemeinden im Pfälzerwald offene Ohren dafür, Windräder in Kommunalen Wäldern aufzustellen!?


----------



## OZM (18. Mai 2016)

ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf die seegensreiche ignore-Funktion der Forumssoftware hinweisen, von der ich nun mal wieder Gebrauch mache.

Einen schönen Tag noch.

OZM


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Mai 2016)

(ohhh - hier wurde aber gründlich durchgewischt... ?! Das sah gestern abend noch anders aus)


----------



## DAKAY (19. Mai 2016)

Nochmal zum Förster, interessiert es den tatsächlich ob jemand mit dem Rad auf nem singeltrail fährt? Meinetwegen wenn querfeldein junge Bäume niedergemäht werden oder Wild aufgescheucht wird. Wobei letzteres auch eher den Jäger interessiert, der zahlt ja schließlich dafür in ruhe Tiere abzuknallen. Aber ob PWV Rentner oder FF Rowdie die Wege benutzen, macht doch eigentlich für den Förster keinen Unterschied.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Aber ob PWV Rentner oder FF Rowdie die Wege benutzen, macht doch eigentlich für den Förster keinen Unterschied.



Was meinst Du, wo die Beschwerden der "PWV-Rentner" am Ende landen - gemeinsam mit der Aufforderung, doch bitte was zu unternehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wo die Beschwerden der "PWV-Rentner" am Ende landen - gemeinsam mit der Aufforderung, doch bitte was zu unternehmen?


Die Verteilung der Beschwerden ist breit gestreut. Forst ja auch, aber meist ist das zuständige Forstamt nicht bekannt. Also gehen die Beschwerden an Tourismusbüros, den MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald, den PWV. Der PWV verteilt zum Beispiel dann an entsprechende Stellen weiter, wenn die Beschwerde auch wirklich gleich bei der Geschäftsstelle in NW eintrifft. Das geht dann auch gerne in den Naturparkausschuss des Bezirktages, an die Presse, ... .
Fakt ist, dass der Forst nach einer Unzahl von Strukturreformen personell überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist, die geforderte Überwachung und Abstrafung vorzunehmen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Mai 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wo die Beschwerden der "PWV-Rentner" am Ende landen - gemeinsam mit der Aufforderung, doch bitte was zu unternehmen?



Am Ende bei der zuständigen Behörde. Oder im Kummerkasten eines geschätzten Abgeordneten. Man beachte auch die "Arbeitsteilung":



Kelme schrieb:


> Der PWV verteilt zum Beispiel dann an entsprechende Stellen weiter, wenn die Beschwerde auch wirklich gleich bei der Geschäftsstelle in NW eintrifft. Das geht dann auch gerne in den Naturparkausschuss des Bezirktages, an die Presse



Der PWV hat ja selbst für manch MTB'er quasi den Rang einer objektiven "Behörde" - deren Wohlwollen man sich zu verdienen habe - von daher irgendwie nachvollziehbar.  Auf jeden Fall arbeitet da ein privater Verein aktiv und systematisch GEGEN die Interessen der MTB'er... darf aber im Grunde (auch) dafür nicht offen kritisiert werden...!



Kelme schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Forst nach einer Unzahl von Strukturreformen personell überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist, die geforderte Überwachung und Abstrafung vorzunehmen.



Das darf die Behörde so ja aber eben auch nicht zugeben; weil sie ja grds. dazu verpflichtet ist, entsprechende Strukturen und Personal vorzuhalten, um das geltende Recht auch zu vollziehen. Der Nichtvollzug ist ein deutlicher Beleg dafür, dass es der Regelung an einer ausreichenden Begründung (d. h. Schutzbedürfnis anderen Waldnutzern, als auch Flora und Fauna ggüb.) mangelt. Also eigentlich: rechtswidrig ist...

Trotz alledem hindert es die unheimliche Allianz aus Forst, PWV, Presse und Teilen der Politik nicht daran, aufgrund dieser wackeligen rechtlichen "Basis" permanent eine Kampagne gegen das MTB'en nach der anderen zu fahren...


----------



## Kelme (11. Juni 2016)

Heute in der Rheinpfalz
Die Stadt Neustadt und das Trauerspiel eine vernünftige Position zum MTB-Sport zu finden.




RP_20160611 by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Am Fakt und der Vorgehensweise des Forstes, dass zwei DH-Strecken im Gebiet Weinbiet/Bergstein per "Kiefernschmeissen" dicht gemacht wurden, geht in NW mal wieder die Diskussion Mountainbikesport los. Auslöser war eine Anfrage mit mehreren UNterpunkten, die damit startet, dass die Kiefern während der Brutzeit gefällt wurden. Ne, alle Bäume vorher nach Nestern untersucht. Is klar.
Kurz und knapp

Man besteht auf einer Rechtsauffassung, die einfach weil sie da ist, durchgesetzt werden muss.
Niemand hinterfragt, ob diese Regelung überhaupt notwendig ist.

Es ist niemand da, der eine Regelung kontrollieren und durchsetzen könnte. Damit verliert sie ihre Berechtigung.
Ausgewiesene Touren können ein Anreiz für den Tourismus sein. Interessante Touren werden heute aber nicht über Wegweiser zum Magneten. Da sind ganz andere Portale im Fokus.
Ein Besucherlenkungskonzept wird mit völlig unzureichendem Personal ausgestattet. Ob das Mountainbiken überhaupt Bestandteil ist, ist unsicher bzw. fraglich.
Hat die Mountainbiker mal jemand gefragt?
Solange es am Haardtrand keine offiziellen Strecken im Bereich FR/Enduro gibt, laufen alle Maßnahmen in die Irre. Es gibt Spielarten, die gehören in einen Bikepark. Für die Tourenfahrer braucht es Tourenangebote als Angebot und nicht als Vorschrift. Für allles andere: Alle Wege frei und vernünftig miteinander umgehen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Juni 2016)

Offen bleibt, wieso das Mountainbiken nur auf "(dafür?) ausgewiesenen Wegen" naturverträglich sein soll.


----------



## Laerry (12. Juni 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Offen bleibt, wieso das Mountainbiken nur auf "(dafür?) ausgewiesenen Wegen" naturverträglich sein soll.




Hä wie määnschdn des?


----------



## mw.dd (12. Juni 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Hä wie määnschdn des?



Die Umweltdezernentin Frau Blarr hält es offensichtlich für ein (Naturschutz-)Problem, wenn Mountainbiker abseits der ihrer Meinung nach zulässigen Fahrwegen auch auf anderen Wegen unterwegs sind. Ich hätte gern gewusst, ob sie das belegen kann oder ob das ein Vorurteil ist.
Und Frau Keller (Kommentar) meint nach dem sehr zutreffenden Eingangssatz, dass Voraussetzung für ein"Miteinander" ausgewiesene Wege und Touren sind; ich meine, das gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme reicht.

Das sich MTBiker, die einigermaßen regelmäßig in die Pfalz kommen - oder gar da wohnen - für ein Wegekonzept interessieren, darf außerdem bezweifelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Juni 2016)

Das Spiel (mit "Maßnahmen" und "Artikeln" wie jenem - in dem wieder die bekannte, aber eben in der Realität nicht vollzogene Rechtsauffassung wiedergekäut wird...) wird meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach halt auch auf ewig so weitergehen, wenn sich die MTB'er nicht endlich selbstbewusster für ihre ureigenen Rechte stark machen. Dann sollten halt auch mal Leute mit einem "Namen" oder die DIMB regelm. zu so 'nem Stuss nen Leserbrief schreiben!



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern gewusst, ob sie das belegen kann oder ob das ein Vorurteil ist.



Du gibst dir die Antwort doch schon selbst.  Natürlich kann die Dame so etwas nicht belegen. Darum geht es ja nicht. Hier wird ja sogar einmal mehr der Eindruck erweckt, irgendwelche (vorwiegend) touristischen "Lenkungskonzepte" hätten etwas mit der allgemeinen Rechtslage zu tun. Als würde es eine Rolle spielen, was für Pfeile oder Symbole da im Wald rumhängen bzw. an die Bäume gepinselt werden. Der Deutsche will halt, dass "Ordnung" herrscht, alles geregelt ist; damit die Schafe auch immer schön brav dem Hirten folgen. Bestimmt ist es bald dann auch "verboten", als Wanderer einen ausgewiesenen Weg in die umgekehrte Richtung zu begehen...!? 

Die Sache mit den teils absurden "Benutzerlenkungskonzepten" ist ja generell ein Spiegel für den Irrsinn unserer Zeit. Frei denkende und sich ihre Wege und Ziele selbst aussuchende Menschen kommen da halt nicht mehr vor. Die Generation Smartphone und GPS scheint es allerdings ja auch zu bestätigen...

Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2016)

Neustadt muss sich überlegen, was es als Stadt will. Gerne nimmt man den SIGMA-Marathon in den Kalender auf und bewirbt ihn als "schönste Strecke Deutschlands". Kann man machen und die Bettenauslastung nimmt man gerne mit. Dann aber nicht wundern, wenn es Nachfolgegeschäft bzw. Nachfolgebesuche gibt. Und natürlich ist der Marathon nicht die einzige Plattform, die die Pfalz als MTB-Revier bekannt macht und als schätzenswert erachtet. Ich kann den MTB-ler nicht als Gast wollen und dann hingehen und ihm das Fahren verwehren. 
Bei der Süderweiterung des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald passiert meiner Meinung nach im Gebiet Hauenstein und dann etwas ähnlich unausgegorenes. Da positioniert man sich mit viel Aufwand als "die Wanderarena", will aber zusätzlich vom MTB-Kuchen auch noch das größte/ein Stück abhaben. Das Ergebnis der für die touristische Nutzung geplanten Strecken ist zumindest diskussionswürdig. Zum Glück ist die Gegend reich an Pfadkultur und die gilt es zu erhalten und zu nutzen.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Neustadt muss sich überlegen, was es als Stadt will. Gerne nimmt man den SIGMA-Marathon in den Kalender auf und bewirbt ihn als "schönste Strecke Deutschlands". Kann man machen und die Bettenauslastung nimmt man gerne mit. Dann aber nicht wundern, wenn es Nachfolgegeschäft bzw. Nachfolgebesuche gibt. Und natürlich ist der Marathon nicht die einzige Plattform, die die Pfalz als MTB-Revier bekannt macht und als schätzenswert erachtet. Ich kann den MTB-ler nicht als Gast wollen und dann hingehen und ihm das Fahren verwehren.
> Bei der Süderweiterung des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald passiert meiner Meinung nach im Gebiet Hauenstein und dann etwas ähnlich unausgegorenes. Da positioniert man sich mit viel Aufwand als "die Wanderarena", will aber zusätzlich vom MTB-Kuchen auch noch das größte/ein Stück abhaben. Das Ergebnis der für die touristische Nutzung geplanten Strecken ist zumindest diskussionswürdig. Zum Glück ist die Gegend reich an Pfadkultur und die gilt es zu erhalten und zu nutzen.



Ich denke, es gibt auch weiter vornein der Pfalz Pfade, die in "Vergessenheit" geraten, die man pflegen und nutzen kann.


----------



## Wayne68 (14. Juni 2016)

ja,die ewig leidige debatte über fullface vs schale.
ich bin außer auf dem mtb auch noch als wanderer unterwegs.die traurige wahrheit ist, das rüpelhaftes und rücksichtsloses verhalten zu 90% bei den fullface fahrern zu beobachten ist.man kann sich das leider nicht mehr schönreden 
das bedauerliche ist, durch dieses verhalten a la "nach mir die sinnflut" wird es nicht einfacher für die mtb begeisterten.
ja,ich weiß.gleich geht das relativieren wieder los.


----------



## nummer768 (14. Juni 2016)

Ohne eine professionell ausgebildete Trailpolizei werden die Probleme auf ewig bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Bener (14. Juni 2016)

Ich würde die Waffengesetze lockern! Dann erledigt sich das von selbst!


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2016)

In der Rheinpfalz heute ein Leserbrief zum Thema, der die durchaus strittige Rechtsauffassung aufgreift und dann noch eine Klarstellung zum Foto im eigentlich auslösenden Artikel. Da war eine Rückeschneise im Bild gezeigt worden. Das wurde korrigiert. Rückschneise fahren ist auch nicht soooo spannend.




Ein Weg ist ein Weg by kelme_sis, auf Flickr

Klarstellung



Klargestellt by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## DocZoidy (15. Juni 2016)

Hm, wer von uns wohl diesen Leserbrief verfasst hat... Hüstel...


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juni 2016)

Wer sagt, dass es überhaupt jemand von "uns" war!?

Mein Name ist im Übrigen nicht Ha(a)s(e), wohne nicht in Kirrweiler und ich weiß auch sonst von Nichts...  Zumindest könnte er aber hier ja mitgelesen und sich ein wenig von den Inhalten der Diskussion inspiriert gefühlt haben; von meiner Seite auf jeden Fall Danke für das Contra in der Bildpfalz. 

Interessantes Detail am Rande mit dem falschen Foto. So sieht halt auch im Lokalen "journalistische Sorgfalt" aus... Wobei man dann mit "Sicherheitsmaßnahme" umgehend gleich wieder den nächsten tendenziösen Bock schießt...


----------



## Kelme (15. Juni 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Hm, wer von uns wohl diesen Leserbrief verfasst hat... Hüstel...


Diese Rechtsauffassung kann niemand exklusiv für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Sie wird so schon lange zum Beispiel von der DIMB vertreten und deren Rechtsvertreter legt das auch umfassend dar. Dass das Ministerium und Landesforsten über diese Auslegung nicht erfreut sind, ist klar. Den konsequenten Weg es prüfen zu lassen, geht niemand.
Im Beirat des Naturparks Pfälzerwald führt diese unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassung regelmäßig zu "Verstimmungen" und - nennen wir es - verhärteten Fronten. Ob die taugen, ist eine andere Frage.

Wozu könnte eine Überprüfung vor Gericht führen?
1.) Die Rechtsauffassung wie im Leserbrief geäußert wird bestätigt.
Mögliche Folge: Großes Erschrecken auf der Seite des Gesetzgebers und flugs wird eine Präzisierung auf den Weg der Gesetzgebung gebracht. In diesen Prozess könnte man sich dann analog Hessen einmischen und Einfluss auf das Verfahren nehmen.

2.) Die Rechtsauffassung des Ministeriums/Landesforsten wird bestätigt
Dann stehen wir ein wenig nass im Wald. Klageweg fortsetzen? Den Weg der Diskussion und Willensbildung beschreiten und die Beteiligten davon überzeugen, dass ein restriktiv ausgelegtes Betretungsrecht per se sinnlos ist, da es an der Regelungsnotwendigkeit und der Durchsetzbarkeit fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juni 2016)

Es gibt da beileibe nicht nur diese beiden Möglichkeiten.

Besonders ist auch nicht sicher, dass einem solchen Urteil zwingend eine Reaktion wie die von dir unter 1.) ausgeführt erfolgen muss. So bedeutend ist das Thema ja nämlich gar nicht. Warum sollten grade jene von so einem Urteil erschrocken sein, die dieses "Recht" seit Jahrzehnten (ja nicht ohne Grund; auch wegen Präzedenzfallvermeidung...) einfach nicht vollziehen? Dies würde auch nur dann gelten, wenn man sich im Verfahren einzig und allein auf die (ja im Grunde kleingeistige, dibbelschisserische...) juristische Frage des "Waldweg vs. Fußweg/-pfad" konzentrieren würde. Dabei stellt jedes wie auch immer begründete oder (mit willkürlich aus der Luft gegriffenen Meterzahlen) präzisierte "Verbot" einen nicht gerechtfertigten Eingriff in elementare Grundrechte eines jeden "Waldradfahrers" dar...

Daran sei immer wieder erinnert: Zeichen 250 der StVO interessiert schließlich auch keine Wutz - schränkt aber (eigentlich) auch das Radfahren auf Forstwegen grundsätzlich stark ein.

Was würde sich denn im Falle 2.) denn ändern...? Du merkst es ja selbst an: Auch dann würden ggf. weiter große Reden geschwungen, die einem begegnenden Wanderer im Wald wären vielleicht (eine zeitlang...) noch etwas missmutiger - aber passieren würde weiter: Nichts, da man wie bisher auch weder das Personal, noch die Zeit, noch die Lust hat, dieses "Recht" überhaupt durchzusetzen. Und selbst wenn: JA; genau dann müsste man eben die richtig schweren Geschütze (= Grundrechte) auffahren und im Falle des Falles bis nach KA gehen...!

Schon alleine der Weg zum "Gericht" ist ja in keinster Weise klar - und wird ja auch von den "Hardlinern" im Grunde nicht gewollt. Sonst würden Förster hier und da auch mal Strafzettelchen verteilen (und somit per Verwaltungsakt überhaupt erst den juristischen Weg eröffnen) - anstatt immer und immer wieder nur damit zu drohen.


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juni 2016)

In Rheinland-Pfalz stehen sich die Rechtsauslegung durch die Forstverwaltung (und teilweise auch andere Stellen) und die von der DIMB vertretene Rechtsauffassung, deren juristischer Verfasser ich bin, bisher konträr gegenüber. Allerdings haben wir bisher nicht erkennen können, dass die Forstverwaltung inhaltlich und mit rechtlich fundierten Ausführungen auf die von uns vertretene Auffassung eingeht. Vielmehr scheint man sich insbesondere auch davor zu drücken, zu den von der DIMB - u. a. auch in schriftlichen Stellungnahmen gegenüber der Forstverwaltung - vorgetragenen rechtsvergleichenden und verfassungsrechtlichen Argumenten inhaltlich Stellung zu beziehen.

Im LWaldG Rhld.-Pf. ist nicht definiert, was unter einem forstlichen Wirtschaftsweg zu verstehen ist. Insbesondere findet sich im  Gesetz auch kein Hinweis darauf, dass solche Wege mit PKWs oder LkWs. oder anderen Kraftfahrzeugen ("zweispurige Kraftfahrzeuge") befahrbar sein müssen bzw. eine dafür ausreichende Mindestbreite haben müssen. Auch eine Recherche in Juris hat für Rheinland-Pfalz keine Entscheidungen zu Tage treten lassen, die ein solches Verständnis bestätigen. In dem einzigen dazu veröffentlichten Kommentar mag dazu vielleicht etwas anderes vertreten werden, jedoch kann diese Meinung - ebenso wie die der DIMB - keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit erheben. Soweit der DIMB in diesem Kontext teilweise vorgehalten wird, ihre Rechtsauffassung sei interessengeleitet, so sollte man sich vor Augen halten, wer der Arbeitgeber der Kommentatoren war bzw. ist:

"Die Autoren, Dr. Stefan Schaefer, Forstreferent beim Gemeinde- und Städtebund Rheinland-Pfalz, ehemals Forstbeamter in der Landesforstverwaltung Rheinland-Pfalz, und Peter Vanvolxem, Ltd. Ministerialrat im Ministerium für Umwelt und Forsten Rheinland-Pfalz, vormals Justiziar der Forstabteilung im Ministerium für Umwelt und Forsten, haben ihre profunde Sachkenntnis und langjährigen forstberuflichen Erfahrungen in das Werk eingebracht."

Wir wollen den beiden Autoren nicht unterstellen, dass sie interessengeleitet kommentiert haben, aber wir wollen mit unseren eigenen Ausführungen darlegen, dass es auch sehr gute Gründe für ein anderes Verständnis des Landeswaldgesetzes gibt und dafür haben wir auch über den Tellerrand hinausgeschaut. Interessant ist dazu z. B. ein Vergleich zwischen der gesetzlichen Regelung in Rheinland-Pfalz und der in Schleswig-Holstein:

1. Rheinland-Pfalz

_"Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege;_"

2. Schleswig-Holstein

"_Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege,_* die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege)....*" (die vollständige Vorschrift sowie eine Kurzkommentierung finden sichauf http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/321-die-rechtslage-in-schleswig-holstein)

Der wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden landesgesetzlichen Regelungen ist fett hervorgehoben, denn er macht deutlich, dass der Begriff "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" eben nicht nur solche Wirtschaftswege umfasst, die man mit Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann. Andernfalls wäre die hier zitierte Definition des Begriffs "Fahrweg" in Schleswig-Holstein schlicht überflüssig gewesen. Dieser Aspekt ist seitens der DIMB in einer Kurzkommentierung zum LWaldG des Saarlandes, das dem LWaldG Rhld.-Pfalz im Wesentlichen entspricht, näher ausgeführt http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/321-die-rechtslage-in-schleswig-holstein

Die moderne Forstwirtschaft mag heutzutage sicherlich zu großen Teilen auf Wege, die man auch mit Kraftfahrzeugen befahren kann, angewiesen sein. Auch mag dies, wie die RLW (Richtlinien für den landwirtschaftlichen Wegebau) zeigen, eine Planungsvorgabe beim Neubau oder Ausbau von Wegen sein. Aber daraus abzuleiten, dass nur noch ein Teil des historisch gewachsenen Wegenetzes als forstliche Wirtschaftswege gelten kann, erscheint dann doch zu weit gegriffen, denn wesentliche Aufgaben der Forstwirtschaft wie z. B. Reviergänge werden auch auf und über andere Wege wahrgenommen.

Aber der Vergleich zwischen der gesetzlichen Regelung in Rheinland-Pfalz und in Schleswig-Holstein lässt noch eine weitere wesentliche Erkenntnis zu Tage treten:

1. Rheinland Pfalz

"_Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege._*"*

2. Schleswig-Holstein

_"Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind ... sowie wie besonders gekennzeichnete Wanderwege, Radwege und Reitwege. Rückegassen und Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sind keine Waldwege."_

Auch hier muss man sich wieder die Frage stellen, warum z. B. der Gesetzgeber in Rheinland-Pfalz ausdrücklich "Fußwege und -pfade" aus der Definition des Begriffs Waldweg ausklammert (die Maschinenwege und Rückeschneisen lasse ich hier bewußt unter den Tisch fallen). Im Hinblick auf das Recht zum Befahren von Waldwegen ergibt das dann keinen Sinn, wenn der Begriff "forstliche Wirtschaftswege" tatsächlich eindeutig wäre, denn dann dürfte man diese so ausgenommenen Wege (RLP) sowieso nicht befahren. In Schleswig-Holstein, wo der enge Begriff Fahrweg im Vordergrund steht, der sich auf mit Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbare forstliche Wirtschaftswege beschränkt, macht dagegen die Erweiterung um gekennzeichnete Wege durchaus Sinn. Auch hier zeigt die Rechtsvergleichung eindeutig, dass der Begriff "forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg" weit zu verstehen ist, sofern er nicht wie in Schleswig-Holstein mit der Definition "Fahrweg" ausdrücklich gesetzlich eingegrenzt wird,

Diese Auslegung und dieses  Verständnis des LWaldG Rhld.-Pfalz steht auch im Einklang mir der rahmenrechtlichen Regelung in § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BWaldG, die das Radfahren auf Wegen grundsätzlich gestattet. Soweit § 14 Abs. 2 BWaldG die Regelung von Einzelheiten in die Kompetenz der Bundesländer stellt, so bedeutet dies nicht, dass das in § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BWaldG postulierte grundsätzliche Recht zum Befahren aller Wege in seinem Kern ausgehöhlt werden darf.

Einschränkungen müssen sich grundsätzlich an den Vorgaben des § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BWaldG orientieren. Dies nicht zuletzt auch deshalb, weil nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts das Radfahren (einschl. Mountainbiken) von der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit im Sinne von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz erfasst wird; auch der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat dies erst im letzten Jahr eindrucksvoll bestätigt. Soweit in dieses Recht gesetzgeberisch eingegriffen wird, was grundsätzlich möglich ist, so muss dafür ein sachlicher Grund vorliegen und das Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip (auch Übermaßverbot genannt) beachtet werden. Gründe des Naturschutzes können eine Einschränkung des Befahrens von Wegen, auch wenn sie schmal sind, auch nach den Erkenntnissen der vorliegenden wissenschaftlichen Literatur in der Regel nicht rechtfertigen. Nutzerkonflikte können dazu auch nur herangezogen werden, wenn diese festgestellt und belegt sind sowie ein Ausmaß angenommen haben, dass nach den vorgenannten verfassungsrechtlichen Prinzipien eine Einschränkung erforderlich, geeignet und angemessen ist. In Anbetracht der vorliegenden wissenschaftlichen Studien zu Nutzerkonflikten gibt es allerdings für landesweite oder flächendeckende Verbote oder Einschränkungen keine Grundlage.

In jedem Fall stellt sich sowohl auf gesetzgeberischer Ebene als auch im Einzelfall verfassungsrechtlich immer die Frage, ob es auch mildere Mittel gibt, mit denen man tatsächliche Nutzerkonflikte regeln und lösen kann. So wurde im Hessischen Waldgesetz, das am 27.06.2013 im Hessischen Landtag verabschiedet wurde, folgendes geregelt:

"_Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang._"

Die in Hessen gefundene Lösung zeigt, dass es zur Lösung tatsächlicher oder vermeintlicher Konflikte eine mildere Lösung gibt, um die Interessen aller Waldnutzer und Waldbesucher unter einen Hut zu bringen. Auch das Betretungsrecht in Bayern, das auf Wegbreitenregelungen verzichtet, belegt dies. In der Begründung zur letzten Novelle des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes, welches auch das Betretungsrecht im Wald regelt, wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das über Jahrzehnte hinweg bewährt und zur Befriedung von Nutzerkonflikten beigetragen habe. Diese Erfahrung belegt ebenfalls, dass es mildere Mittel als ein landesweites oder flächendeckendes Verbot des Befahrens von schmalen Wegen, auf denen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht fahren können, gibt und somit ein generelles Verbot des Befahrens von solchen Wegen verfassungswidrig wäre.

Zusammenfassend kann daher eine Auslegung des LWaldG unter Berücksichtigung der rahmenrechtlichen Regelungen des BWaldG und des Art. 2 Abs. 1 Grundgesetz nur zu dem Ergebnis kommen kann, dass das Radfahren auf allen Wegen in Rheinland-Pfalz grundsätzlich erlaubt ist. Eine engere Auslegung, wie sie von der Forstverwaltung in RLP vertreten wird, würde sowohl gegen die rahmenrechtlichen Vorschriften des Bundeswaldgesetzes als auch gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen.


----------



## Daseca (5. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2016)




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2016)

Voll Depp....


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juli 2016)

Da steht durchaus was vernünftiges, wenn man es richtig liest:
- aus Sicht des Naturschutzes ist es egal, ob ein Weg von Wanderern begangen oder von Radfahrern befahren wird
- der (angebliche gesetzlich festgelegte) Verweis von Radfahrern auf Waldstraßen dient einzig der Bevorzugung der Fußgänger


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2016)

Meint auch eher seine Schlussfolgerungen....


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2016)

Die in Arbeit befindlichen Wegekonzeptionen werden das Problem nicht lösen. Warum? Das Thema Mountainbiken findet in diesen Konzeptionen überhaupt nicht statt. Selbst wenn in kommunalen Körperschaften Ansprechpartner für das Thema bekannt sind, wird nicht auf diese zugegangen. Die dezentrale Organisation des MTB-Sports tut ein übriges dazu.
Die Kommunen wie Neustadt wollen ein Stück vom MTB-Kuchen abhaben, sich aber nicht um Konzepte kümmern. Als Tourist willkommen - als Gast, der eine nutzbare Infrastruktur haben will, kein Thema.

Die hervorgehobene "Gefährdung von Fußgängern" ist eine durch nichts belegte Behauptung. Ich will gar nicht ausschließen, dass es solche Fälle gibt, aber das rechtfertigt überhaupt nicht den Ausschluss einer kompletten Nutzergruppe.

Den beschriebene Prozess zur Bewilligung einer Strecke: Glückwunsch - da arbeitet man für die übernächste Generation von Bikern und die Gremien, die angesprochen sind, haben Null,null Interesse daran sich ernsthaft im Sinne einer gemeinschaftlichen Nutzung mit dem MTB-Sport auseinander zu setzen.

Wege heißen Wanderwege. Ein kleiner Scherz, was? Was mache ich im Wald? Radwandern. Aus die Maus. Wandern ist nicht an das Gehen zu Fuß gebunden.


----------



## DocZoidy (8. Juli 2016)

Der Mann versteht einfach so unglaublich viel nicht:

Die Gegend um Neustadt ist voller guter Wege, die kann er ja nicht alle zufällen. 

Und falls es überhaupt zu Konflikten kommt, dann auf den normalen Wegen und nicht auf einer "Downhill"-Strecke. 

Doch, ich würde mal behaupten, die Gegend um Neustadt ist mit großem Abstand der zentrale Hotspot .

Die Rechtslage ist zumindest nicht eindeutig.
Solange die "Regeln" (unklare Lage) so weit an der Realität vorbei gehen, hält sich keine Sau dran. Ich würde mich ja an Gesetze halten, solange mir diese meinen Sport nicht nahezu komplett verbieten.
Das kann man nicht schönreden, die Krawatte steht ihm nicht. Er ist einfach kein Typ für Paisly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juli 2016)

Gestern auf dem eckkopf haben ein paar Biker mit einem Gelben VW-Bus geschuttelt. Ich habe den fahrer mal freundlich gefragt, was das soll und als antwort kamen nur Ausreden und Lügen.

Wie man auf die dumme Idee kommen kann ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber sowas rückt uns Biker natürlich nicht gerade in ein besseres Licht und sorgt dafür, dass man uns mehr akzeptiert.


----------



## sun909 (25. Juli 2016)

Local oder auswärtiges Kennzeichen?

Direkte Ansprache ist schon mal gut, steter Tropfen höhlt da vielleicht den Stein. Man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben!

grüße


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juli 2016)

Local DÜW


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem eckkopf haben ein paar Biker mit einem Gelben VW-Bus geschuttelt. Ich habe den fahrer mal freundlich gefragt, was das soll und als antwort kamen nur Ausreden und Lügen.
> 
> Wie man auf die dumme Idee kommen kann ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber sowas rückt uns Biker natürlich nicht gerade in ein besseres Licht und sorgt dafür, dass man uns mehr akzeptiert.



Eckkopf?????
Kalmit verstehe ich ja noch, da geht ne öffentliche und asphaltierte Straße hoch, aber Eckkopf ...


----------



## Quente (26. Juli 2016)

... ja, dann ist der Lappen mal für ein paar Wochen weg.


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Juli 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem eckkopf haben ein paar Biker mit einem Gelben VW-Bus geschuttelt. ....



  Also, in der Zeit ist man die Fahrstraße ja fast schon hochgeradelt... 

Und welche Strecken am Eckkopf ein abfahrtlastiges Rad brauchen, das nicht bergauffähig ist, erschließt sich mir im Moment auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (26. Juli 2016)

Nee, geht alles mitm Hardtail


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Local oder auswärtiges Kennzeichen?



Warum spielt das eine Rolle? Downhillende (alles Übel der teutschen Welt verursachende) (BaWü- oder Kriegs-)"Flüchtlinge" waren es wohl eher nicht... 



Quente schrieb:


> ... ja, dann ist der Lappen mal für ein paar Wochen weg.



Wieso sollte er...? Kostet mit dem KFZ (bis 3,5 t) "nur" 25 Euro Verwarnungsgeld. Das zeitweise Parken ggf. nochmal extra 30 Euro (interessant, dass das Abstellen teurer als das Befahren ist).

Mit dem Fahrrad(!) begeht man übrigens auch regelm. die gleiche Owi: 15 Euro (bis zu 30 bei einem Unfall); da ebenfalls genauso grundsätzlich "verboten". Ich will es damit nicht verharmlosen, zeige aber nur (einmal mehr) die rechtlich recht absurde Situation im Hinblick auf das vermeintliche Befahrungsverbot von Pfaden auf...


----------



## Teufelstisch (8. August 2016)

Was das teils mehr oder weniger bewusst gewollte "Ausdünnen" des Wegenetzes betrifft, ist mir gestern in Dahn ein entsprechendes Beispiel aufgefallen: Da wurde (schon im Winter / Frühjahr) der Wald zwischen Schwalben- und Schillerfelsen gerodet. Leider fiel dieser Aktion dann auch der schöne Serpentinenpfad hinauf zum Schwalbenfelsen zum Opfer. Obwohl im unteren Bereich nicht mal viel an Gehölz auf dem Weg lag. Inzwischen ist er jedenfalls schon so stark zugewachsen, dass man kaum noch erahnen kann, dass da überhaupt mal ein Weg hinaufführte...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. November 2016)

Kleine Bitte an die Damen und Herren Pappnasen:

Vor ein paar Monaten hatten wir hier in Neustadt am Weinbiet die große  Holzschlagaktion, um zum Einen die netten Abfahrten vom Bergstein, zum Anderen aber vor allem den (Achtung, Aufreger!) "illegalen" Steiltrail (Downhillchen) zwischen Bergstein und Wolfsburg stillzulegen. Ging ja auch mit Bildern und weiteren Kraftankündigungen der Stadt durch die Presse. So weit, so blöd.

Es sind also Leute bereits in Habachtstellung, ob dort am Weinbiet wieder gefahren wird. Ist natürlich wieder so weit gekommen. Zu sehen an den meterlangen Bremspuren hangabwärts, die auf den Wanderweg führen. Es werden Wanderer bei der Stadt anrufen und sich beschweren. Es ist nicht schwer vorher zu sehen, dass die Verantwortlichen in Zugzwang kommen.

Daher meine Frage/Bitte an die Verursacher:

Wäre es nicht ein kleinwenig clever, die Abfahrt vielleicht 10 Meter vor dem Weg (Blau-Weiß) zu beenden, statt am Schluss noch eine "tolle" Schredderbremsung zu machen, die selbst der unaufmerksamste Wanderer noch sieht und auf die Abfahrt hingewiesen wird?

So viel zum Aspekt: Wie blöd kann man denn sein?

Ich hol schon mal Popcorn!


----------



## Bener (25. November 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hol schon mal Popcorn!



Popcorn kannste Dir sparen. Das ist aus! Alles im Corratech-Thread verfüttert!


----------



## jenelajens (26. November 2016)

Wer ist eigentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?

Es würde glaub ich schon viel helfen, wenn ein paar MTBler Wege-Arbeit machen würden. Nein, keine Kicker bauen, sondern Schneissen um Treppen blockieren, Abschneider durch Stämme verhindern. Es würde evtl. den Eindruck von "uns" verbessern. Wer bei so was dann motzt, sollte sich eher Gedanken um seine Fahrtechnik machen. 

Wer wäre dabei?

Stefan


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Wer ist ei gentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?



Klingt interessant.  Dieser (sicher etwas übertriebene) Eindruck wird jedoch wohl auch nicht völlig aus dem Nichts heraus entstanden sein...



> Es würde glaub ich schon viel helfen, wenn ein paar MTBler Wege-Arbeit machen würden. Nein, keine Kicker bauen, sondern Schneissen um Treppen blockieren, Abschneider durch Stämme verhindern. Es würde evtl. den Eindruck von "uns" verbessern. Wer bei so was dann motzt, sollte sich eher Gedanken um seine Fahrtechnik machen.



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen - aber wenn ich im Wald unterwegs bin, räume ich regelmäßig Gehölz oder sonstigen Dreck weg; auch Steinschläge. Das Problem dabei (wie auch beim generell vorbildlichen Verhalten) ist halt, dass das eben in der Regel keiner mitkriegt; nach dem Motto "macht es im Wald ein Geräusch, wenn ein Baum umfällt, aber keiner da ist, der es hört"? Schönes Erlebnis war mal in der Dahner Ecke, als ich mehrere umgestürzte dünne Tannenleichen vom Pfad gezerrt hatte - die Gruppe Wanderer, die mir entgegenkam, meinte "guter Service"! 

Abkürzungen in Serpentinen haben übrigens nicht nur Biker als Ursache; das machen besonders gerne Kinder - oder auch Erwachsene. von künstlichem "Rückbau" und Verbarrikadierung halte ich persönlich nix; das sieht doof aus. Da kann man sich in Foren noch tausende Mal drüber aufregen und Vernunft fordern - ein gewisser Teil wird sich davon nicht beirren lassen...


----------



## lomo (27. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich auch schon dem Wandererpärchen begegnet, dass eine mehrseitige Ausführung verteilt, in der MTB Fahrer auf eine Stufe zu Fahrerflüchtigen, Alkoholikern am Steuer und sonstigen Schwerst-Rowdys gestellt werden?
> 
> Es würde glaub ich schon viel helfen, wenn ein paar MTBler Wege-Arbeit machen würden. Nein, keine Kicker bauen, sondern Schneissen um Treppen blockieren, Abschneider durch Stämme verhindern. Es würde evtl. den Eindruck von "uns" verbessern. Wer bei so was dann motzt, sollte sich eher Gedanken um seine Fahrtechnik machen.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## saturno (30. November 2016)

am 28.11. war ein toller leserbrief eines herrn aus böllenborn in der rheinpfalz. ich zietire mal daraus:  es ist mountainbikern egal, wo sie fahren und ob sie dabei die natur schädigen oder mensch und natur belästigen oder: nein, mountainbikern geht es nur um den kick.......


----------



## hardtails (30. November 2016)

wird zeit das es das endlich in spritzenform gibt damit man sich seinen kick daheim holen kann.
zahlt das dann die kasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-runner (30. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wird zeit das es das endlich in spritzenform gibt damit man sich seinen kick daheim holen kann.
> zahlt das dann die kasse?



Nur  wenn du bei der Arroganz versichert bist


----------



## orangerauch (30. November 2016)

QUOTE="saturno, post: 14211371, member: 19089"]28.11. war ein toller leserbrief eines herrn aus böllenborn in der rheinpfalz. ich zietire mal daraus:....mountainbiker[/QUOTE] 

So mancher badet sich doch gern in seinen eigenen vorurteilen...


----------



## Netze (30. November 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Es würde glaub ich schon viel helfen, wenn ein paar MTBler Wege-Arbeit machen würden. Nein, keine Kicker bauen, sondern Schneissen um Treppen blockieren, Abschneider durch Stämme verhindern. Es würde evtl. den Eindruck von "uns" verbessern. Wer bei so was dann motzt, sollte sich eher Gedanken um seine Fahrtechnik machen.
> 
> ...


Hört sich ganz vernünftig an, wäre dabei


----------



## DAKAY (1. Dezember 2016)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Es würde glaub ich schon viel helfen, wenn ein paar MTBler Wege-Arbeit machen würden. Nein, keine Kicker bauen, sondern Schneissen um Treppen blockieren, Abschneider durch Stämme verhindern. Es würde evtl. den Eindruck von "uns" verbessern. Wer bei so was dann motzt, sollte sich eher Gedanken um seine Fahrtechnik machen.
> 
> Wer wäre dabei?





Netze schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz vernünftig an, wäre dabei


Einfach machen, nicht labern.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Dezember 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> am 28.11. war ein toller leserbrief eines herrn aus böllenborn in der rheinpfalz. ich zietire mal daraus:  es ist mountainbikern egal, wo sie fahren und ob sie dabei die natur schädigen oder mensch und natur belästigen oder: nein, mountainbikern geht es nur um den kick.......


Müsstest schon ein Bild vom kompletten Text hochladen, hat ja nicht jeder das Käseblatt abonniert.


----------



## saturno (1. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Müsstest schon ein Bild vom kompletten Text hochladen, hat ja nicht jeder das Käseblatt abonniert.



ich auch nicht, schau mal, ob ich es organisieren kann.


----------



## Teufelstisch (1. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Einfach machen, nicht labern.



Der Deutsche gründet halt auch für so Sachen gerne gleich ganz ordentlich einen Verein...!  

Zum Pamphlet von Herrn Jung - eigentlich keiner Antwort wert. Wäre er z. B. nur mit einem Wort auf die moderne Forstwirtschaft oder die Windradmafia (bei Petersberg rücken grade drei Windräder bis auf wenige hunderte Meter an den Pfälzerwald heran) eingegangen - aber nö; das stört nicht mal annähernd so sehr wie ein paar Radfahrer im Wald... Das einzig interessante daran sind die Parallelen zu anderen, gleichgelagerten gesellschaftlichen Themen: Da kommen immer urplötzlich, von irgendwoher also irgendwelche "Fremden", aus einem anderen "Kulturkreis" (den man nicht versteht und auch nicht verstehen will) - und bedrohen die heile Welt irgendwelcher konservativer Egoisten... Wenn man ein klares Feindbild hat, kann man sich dann auch das Denken, besonders über tiefgreifendere Ursachen ja auch sparen!

Die Büchse der Pandora wurde wenn überhaupt mit der Erfindung des MTB geöffnet.  Irgendwelche Lenkungskonzepte wie "Premiumwanderwege" oder "MTB-Parks" für Touristen sind generell auch nur für jene interessant, die zu faul sind, sich ihre eigenen Wege durch diese schöne Gegend zu suchen!

Vielleicht macht sich ein bikender Rheinpfalz-Kunde ja doch die Mühe, auf den geistigen Dünnpfiff einzugehen.  Nötig wäre es, denn so wird halt Meinung gemacht.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Dezember 2016)

^Ganz deiner Meinung.
Ich glaube ich kenne die Trails bei Klingenmünster, laufen fast direkt neben dem Waldweg. Ist doch ideal, da kommt man den Wanderern nicht in die Quere. Und Das Wild wird's auch nicht mehr stören als ne Grossfamilie mit lärmenden Kindern auf dem Forstweg.
Das ist dann aber auch wieder nicht recht.


----------



## Netze (1. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Einfach machen, nicht labern.


Keine Sorge, ich lege hier und da schon so Hand an.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-runner (1. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der Deutsche gründet halt auch für so Sachen gerne gleich ganz ordentlich einen Verein...!
> 
> Zum Pamphlet von Herrn Jung - eigentlich keiner Antwort wert. Wäre er z. B. nur mit einem Wort auf die moderne Forstwirtschaft oder die Windradmafia (bei Petersberg rücken grade drei Windräder bis auf wenige hunderte Meter an den Pfälzerwald heran) eingegangen - aber nö; das stört nicht mal annähernd so sehr wie ein paar Radfahrer im Wald... Das einzig interessante daran sind die Parallelen zu anderen, gleichgelagerten gesellschaftlichen Themen: Da kommen immer urplötzlich, von irgendwoher also irgendwelche "Fremden", aus einem anderen "Kulturkreis" (den man nicht versteht und auch nicht verstehen will) - und bedrohen die heile Welt irgendwelcher konservativer Egoisten... Wenn man ein klares Feindbild hat, kann man sich dann auch das Denken, besonders über tiefgreifendere Ursachen ja auch sparen!
> 
> ...



Warts ab, läuft schon


----------



## mw.dd (2. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wenn man ein klares Feindbild hat, kann man sich dann auch das Denken, besonders über tiefgreifendere Ursachen ja auch sparen!



Wenn man weiß, wer der Böse ist hat der Tag Struktur


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. Dezember 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, wer der Böse ist hat der Tag Struktur



Eins meiner Lieblingszitate. Auch Pispers-Fan?!



bike-runner schrieb:


> Warts ab, läuft schon



Vereinsgründung - oder Leserbrief?  



DAKAY schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch wieder nicht recht.



Latürnich nicht. Wenn man weiß(!), dass der MTB'er im Allgemeinen ein Rüpel ist, interessiert alles andere nicht mehr. Insbesondere auch nicht die "Verfehlungen" der eigenen Gruppe; denn davon lässt sich ja dann auch immer schön ablenken, wenn man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt! Was dagegen z. B. der durchschnittliche Angehörige der "Fuß-Truppen" gerne an Dreck und Abfall (Flaschen, Dosen, Becher, Plastiktüten, Verpackungen - bis teilweise Sperrmüllartiges...) im Wald hinterlässt, dürfte jedem an vielen schönen Punkten oder auch entlang einsamer Pfade aufgefallen sein. Wanderparkplätze sind da auch recht repräsentativ; die Schilder, doch bitte keinen Müll zu hinterlassen werden da auch gerne ignoriert. Die Dichte rücksichtsloser Vollidioten ist unter beiden Lagern in etwa gleich - trotzdem sind es eigentlich immer nur Wanderer, die vom fragwürdigen Verhalten einer Minderheit auf die Allgemeinheit schließen...

Und wehe, man erfüllt das Klischee mal nicht; in der Regel sind das dann auch die Pappnasen, die einem obwohl man vorsichtig, mit freundlicher Miene gar am Rand anhält, um "Vorfahrt" zu gewähren dumm anranzen, man hätte hier ja nix verloren...


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auch Pispers-Fan?!



Ja. Das Hildebrandt-Zitat in Deiner Signatur gefällt mir aber auch


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Eins meiner Lieblingszitate. Auch Pispers-Fan?!





mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja. Das Hildebrandt-Zitat in Deiner Signatur gefällt mir aber auch


----------



## voon (4. Dezember 2016)

Hm, man soll also die Natur nicht zum Austoben nutzen? Besser einrahmen?

Sowas passiert in der Regel bei Leuten , die der Ansicht sind, Wanderwege etc sind zum wandern, Menschen die die totale Ruhe suchen, Oekos usw. Das wird dann leider hochgradig verstärkt durch eine Handvoll rücksichtsloser MTBler, die Wanderer, Hunde , Kinder zu knapp und zu leise überholen, jeden Steilweg zur Downhillpiste machen, quer durch Ruhe-/Rückzugszonen von Waldtieren brettern usw. 

Wer in Zukunft noch öffentliche Trails fahren wills, tut gut daran, die MTB Verhaltenskodexe zu beachten. Wir werden immer mehr, Wanderer wie auch MTBler, es wird immer mehr Konfliktpotential geben. Daher immer den Weg der Deeskalation gehen. Wütet ein Wanderer , dann besser erklären, Gespräch suchen. Ned einfach, aber viel zielfuehrender. Ansonsten swerden nicht nur Wege gesperrt, sondern kranker Scheiss, wie Nylonfaden ueber den Weg gespannt taucht wieder häufiger auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## DAKAY (7. Dezember 2016)

Wanderer haben Vorrang? 
Was berechtigt diese dazu?
Warum nicht gleich "weiße männliche Wanderer haben Vorrang"?
So wird das nichts mit gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## saturno (7. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wanderer haben Vorrang?
> Was berechtigt diese dazu?
> Warum nicht gleich "weiße männliche Wanderer haben Vorrang"?
> So wird das nichts mit gleiches Recht für alle.



ha, die zahlen doch ihren beitrag im pwv (zum teil) der rest darf das halt so in anspruch nehmen. zum glück ist donald nicht mehr in der pfalz sondern in usa. sonst würde der um den schönen pfälzer wald eine mauer bauen.......


----------



## kleinerHai (7. Dezember 2016)

Naja, dem schwächeren "Verkehrsteilnehmer" sollte schon Vorrang gewährt werden, bzw. Rücksicht genommen werden. Umgekehrt heisst das natürlich nicht das der Fussgänger dich so lange er will aufhalten darf...


----------



## bike-runner (7. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 553280



danke fürs ablichten. ist aber seitens der rheinpfalz gekürzt worden.


----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wanderer haben Vorrang?
> Was berechtigt diese dazu?
> Warum nicht gleich "weiße männliche Wanderer haben Vorrang"?
> So wird das nichts mit gleiches Recht für alle.



Wenn sich Wanderer, Biker und Reiter einen Weg teilen, wer ist da der Schwächste in der Runde? Meinetwegen kannst du den Reiter auch weglassen, aber die Kombination erinnert mich an eine Schild, dass es in den USA gibt. "Wer achtet auf wen?" und nimmt verstärkt Rücksicht (Rücksicht sollten alle nehmen)? Jemanden Vorrang gewähren bedingt vielleicht mal, dass man seine Fahrt, seine Fahrt oder seine Wanderung für einen Augenblick unterbricht. Gleiches Recht für alle bedeutet nicht, dass jeder auf dem Weg "sein Ding" machen kann und sich um alle anderen Nutzer einen Sch.....dreck schert.


----------



## OZM (7. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wanderer haben Vorrang?
> Was berechtigt diese dazu?


Weil es Leute wie Dich gibt, die nicht wissen, das im deutschen Verkehrsrecht der schwächere Teilnehmer einen besonderen Schutzstatus geniest.



DAKAY schrieb:


> ... So wird das nichts mit gleiches Recht für alle ...



wie wahr, wie wahr 


edit: oh, wurde schon paar mal gesagt


----------



## DAKAY (7. Dezember 2016)

In meinen Augen bestärkt die Aussage "Wandere haben Vorrang" genau die Ansicht des typischen PWV-Heinzel. Nämlich, dass er an oberster Stelle der Waldnutzerrangordnung steht. (Wobei seiner Ansicht nach Mountainbikes sowieso nichts in seinem Wald verloren haben)
Ich verstehe schon auf was das Schild hinaus will.  Finde aber, es ist so extrem schlecht ausgedrückt. Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht und ne Menge Kohle für unnötige (weil "gegenseitige!" Rücksichtsnahme eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte) Schilder ausgibt, müsste man auch genau überlegen, was man darauf schreibt. 

Mit einem freundlichen Heil Wanderer


----------



## OZM (7. Dezember 2016)

Du blickst es immer noch nicht:
Sie haben *V o r f a h r t*








vs.





vs.




bemerkenswert, das Du gleich Nazivokabular benutzt, wenn es um Einschränkung Deiner Interessen geht


----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2016)

Und? Der bessere Text liest sich wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (7. Dezember 2016)

OZM schrieb:


> bemerkenswert, das Du gleich Nazivokabular benutzt, wenn es um Einschränkung Deiner Interessen geht



Hehe, das funktioniert immer [emoji6]

Meine Interessen werden aber nicht eingeschränkt, da ich für Wanderer prinzipiell anhalte. 




Kelme schrieb:


> Und? Der bessere Text liest sich wie?



Gute Frage, vielleicht ein, es wird gebeten dem Fusgänger Vorrang zu gewähren. Mich stört eben der Befehlston.
 Bzw. ist dies ein Weg den ich schon über 30jahre nutze. Mit Rad und auch zu Fuß. Auch meine Eltern und Großeltern sind oder waren hier schon unterwegs und jetzt bekomme ich vorgeschrieben wie ich mich hier zu verhalten habe?  
Wer gibt den dem Schilderverfasser das Recht über diesen Weg zu bestimmen? Ist dieser das Gesetz? Oder ist das Schild evtl. sogar illegal?

Btw. Du bist ja Radwanderer, da muss ich als Spaziergänger ja dir Platz machen. [emoji23]


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Dezember 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn sich Wanderer, Biker und Reiter einen Weg teilen, wer ist da der Schwächste in der Runde? Meinetwegen kannst du den Reiter auch weglassen, aber die Kombination erinnert mich an eine Schild, dass es in den USA gibt.


----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2016)

Kann man diese als wetterfeste Aufkleber machen lassen? Die klebe ich dann auf die vielen Wegweiser


----------



## Laerry (7. Dezember 2016)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Naja, dem schwächeren "Verkehrsteilnehmer" sollte schon Vorrang gewährt werden...



So habe ich das auch immer intepretiert.

Heute im schönen Sensental bei Deisem meinte uns ein Jäger auf der anderen Bergflanke NewK und mir erklären zu müssen, das nachts im Wald fahren verboten sei, weil Naturschutzgebiet. Auf meine Frage, wo das denn stehe, ist er nur ausgewichen, ebenso auf die Frage, ob das auch für Wanderer gelte. "Blablabla könnt ihr alles nachlesen" "Wo denn,im Landesforstgesetz?" "Macht das ihr wegkommt!", Er wurde dann noch beleidigender und ist weiterhin jeder Frage ausgewichen.

Hätte ja auch einfach freundlich fragen können, ob wir nicht umdrehen und nen anderen Weg nehmen können....


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 553280





bike-runner schrieb:


> danke fürs ablichten. ist aber seitens der rheinpfalz gekürzt worden.


Schee gschriwwe, Markus  Kommt auch trotz der Kürzungen noch rüber, was du sagen woltest, denke ich. Und man sieht ja zumindest, wo die Kürzungen vorgenommen wurden. So viel Korrektheit bei der Arbeit schockiert mich bei der Rheinpfalz regelrecht... (Dreckslaade!!)




DAKAY schrieb:


> In meinen Augen bestärkt die Aussage "Wandere haben Vorrang" genau die Ansicht des typischen PWV-Heinzel. Nämlich, dass er an oberster Stelle der Waldnutzerrangordnung steht. (Wobei seiner Ansicht nach Mountainbikes sowieso nichts in seinem Wald verloren haben)
> Ich verstehe schon auf was das Schild hinaus will.  Finde aber, es ist so extrem schlecht ausgedrückt. Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht und ne Menge Kohle für unnötige (weil "gegenseitige!" Rücksichtsnahme eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte) Schilder ausgibt, müsste man auch genau überlegen, was man darauf schreibt.


Ich kann verstehen, was dich an dem Schild stört. Ist mir auch direkt aufgestoßen. So bestärkt es die Fußgänger, die bis Oberkante Unterlippe mit schwachsinnigen Vorurteilen vollgestopft sind, in ihrer Auffassung des vorherschenden Machtgefälles (das Wort "Rang" steckt da ja explizit drin), also dass ein Radfahrer nichts auf dem Weg zu suchen hat, wenn er gerade dort zugegen ist. Als Resultat kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie auf ein freundliches "Hallo! Darf ich bitte vorbei?" ein patziges "Leck mich am Arsch, ich hab Vorrang!" zurück kommt. Wie immer - nur von den paar wenigen Idioten, aber gerade die muss man nicht noch bestärken. So korrekt die Formulierung inhaltlich auch ist (da haben Oli und Kelme schon recht) - das hätte man anders formulieren können, eher sogar sollen. Einfach die Überschrift in die letzte Zeile schieben, ein "Bitte um" davor setzen und den fraglichen Satz weglassen. Wäre inhaltlich nicht weniger korrekt und der fade Beigeschmack wäre weg...
PS: wo steht das Schild eigentlich?


----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> PS: wo steht das Schild eigentlich?


Da das Schild (bisher) nur an den Einstiegen zu ein paar langweiligen Singletrails des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald angebracht ist und auch von mir angebracht wurde, ist es für die hier vertretenen Biker eh nicht relevant. War doch so, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da das Schild (bisher) nur an den Einstiegen zu ein paar langweiligen Singletrails des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald angebracht ist und auch von mir angebracht wurde, ist es für die hier vertretenen Biker eh nicht relevant. War doch so, oder?


Also ich wollte ja auf den neuen MTB-Park Routen mal ein bisschen an meiner Trail-Kenntniss westlich der bekannten Pfade arbeiten...!


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Dezember 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Wer gibt den dem Schilderverfasser das Recht über diesen Weg zu bestimmen? Ist dieser das Gesetz? Oder ist das Schild evtl. sogar illegal?



Wohl ein klassisches Beispiel von "das Gegenteil von gut ist gut gemeint"! 

Das "Schild" ist nicht amtlich - und daher: irrelevant! Daher auch nicht einmal "illegal"; höchstens wegen der evtl. nicht genehmigten Anbringung an einem Baum. Die Grundaussage des "Schilds" (da fehlen mind. noch Saarländisch, Niederländisch, Russisch und Chinesisch...)  gibt ja nur wieder, was eigentlich der geltenden Rechtslage entspricht, d. h. die verpflichtende Rücksichtnahme des Radfahrers gegenüber dem Fußgänger. Den Ausdruck "Vorrang" hätte ich aber auch nicht unbedingt gewählt, da er wie du durchaus richtig anmerkst, den Wanderer auf eine "höhere Stufe" in Sachen generellem Benutzungsrecht stellt bzw. dessen Vorurteile bestärken kann.

Auf solche Schilder würde ich generell verzichten - weil es ja überall zu mehr oder weniger "unheimlichen Begegnungen" kommen kann. Da wird ggf. dann auch wieder der Eindruck erweckt, "anderswo" würden einem dann keine Radler begegnen, weil es da ja verboten sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (8. Dezember 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch immer intepretiert.
> 
> Heute im schönen Sensental bei Deisem meinte uns ein Jäger auf der anderen Bergflanke NewK und mir erklären zu müssen, das nachts im Wald fahren verboten sei, weil Naturschutzgebiet. Auf meine Frage, wo das denn stehe, ist er nur ausgewichen, ebenso auf die Frage, ob das auch für Wanderer gelte. "Blablabla könnt ihr alles nachlesen" "Wo denn,im Landesforstgesetz?" "Macht das ihr wegkommt!", Er wurde dann noch beleidigender und ist weiterhin jeder Frage ausgewichen.
> 
> Hätte ja auch einfach freundlich fragen können, ob wir nicht umdrehen und nen anderen Weg nehmen können....


Frage von uns, wo man das denn nachlesen könnte - Antwort von der anderen Talseite: "Mit euch Idiote diskutier´ ich net! Mach´n dass ´ner fortkommen!"


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2016)

Das Landeswaldgesetz kennt keinen Passus, der das grundsätzliche Betretungsrecht auf die Tagstunden einschränkt. Seitens des Forstes und der Jägerschaft "wird darum gebeten" der Wald mit Einbruch der Dämmerung zu verlassen, aber das ist keine bindende Vorschrift. Von daher wäre der Ansatz "Lasst uns vernünftig über eine andere mögliche Route reden." der bessere Weg gewesen.


----------



## Laerry (8. Dezember 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Landeswaldgesetz kennt keinen Passus, der das grundsätzliche Betretungsrecht auf die Tagstunden einschränkt. Seitens des Forstes und der Jägerschaft "wird darum gebeten" der Wald mit Einbruch der Dämmerung zu verlassen, aber das ist keine bindende Vorschrift. Von daher wäre der Ansatz "Lasst uns vernünftig über eine andere mögliche Route reden." der bessere Weg gewesen.



Er hätte ja einfach sagen können, wo er jagen will, wir hätten das Gebiet weiträumig umfahren (haben wir ja im Endeffekt auch), aber erst beleidigend zu werden und dann was von nicht bestehenden Verboten zu erzählen ist halt keine feine Art. Prinzipiell hab ich ja Interesse daran, das der Jagdschutz aktiv ein paar Schweine schießt, sind nach wie vor viele zu viele im Wingert unnerwegs. Aber der Ton macht halt die Musik.

Lustigerweise sind einige Minuten später 2 weitere MTBler direkt in sein Gebiet gefahren, aber die haben unsere Warnung einfach nicht gehört.


----------



## lomo (9. Dezember 2016)

Da sollte ich mit meinem REHBOCK fern bleiben ...


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2016)

Was der Fraktionsvorsitzende der Neustadter SPD so meint:

http://www.metropolnews.info/mp2222...stische-chancen-nutzen-und-den-wald-schuetzen


----------



## lomo (13. Dezember 2016)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was der Fraktionsvorsitzende der Neustadter SPD so meint:
> 
> http://www.metropolnews.info/mp2222...stische-chancen-nutzen-und-den-wald-schuetzen



Da simmer mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (13. Dezember 2016)

Auch hier wieder: Das Gegenteil von gut ist... 



> Der *Pfälzer Wald* biete hervorragende Potentiale für Fahrradfahrer



Das Ding heißt Pfälzerwald, lieber Lokalpolitiker... Auch wenn in den Hochzeiten des Deppenleerzeichens der Kampf dagegen sinnlos erscheint. "Pfälzerwald" in einem Rutsch bedeutet, dass der Wald allen Pfälzern / Menschen gehört. Und darin könnte schon die Lösung liegen, wenn jeder einfach da auf seinen ganz eigenen Pfaden und Wegen rumfährt, wo er es möchte. Stattdessen kommt wieder die Lenkungs- und Regelungswut durch:



> Die *Nutzung des Waldes* *und* von *Wanderwegen* durch Fahrradfahrer sei in Rheinland-Pfalz *nicht gestattet*. Dies führe – neben der *potentiellen Gefährdung* der zahlreichen Wanderer – zu einer Situation der „Illegalität“ der Mountainbiker in Neustadt, berichtet Bender. “Leider hat die Stadtspitze die Potentiale dieser Sportart bisher nicht erkannt und im Vergleich zu den Nachbargemeinden keine Aktivitäten unternommen, durch ein geeignetes Konzept den Bikern ein *attraktives Angebot* zu machen. (...) muss ein *Besucherlenkungskonzeptes* bestehen



Das "attraktive Angebot" (also irgendwelche überflüssige Schilder an Bäumen) - *der Pfälzerwald* - ist bereits da. Mehr bräuchte es eigentlich nicht. Besonders auch dann, wenn z. B. ein Lokalpolitiker lieber nicht die Ammenmärchen nachbeten würde, Radfahrer seien "illegal", weil sie gesetzlich nicht definierte "Wanderwege" benutzen würden - und dadurch Wanderer potenziell gefährden würden. Aber Nein - der setzt noch ne Schippe drauf und behauptet gleich, Radfahrern sei die Nutzung des Waldes generell verboten... 

Und NEIN, es braucht kein "Besucherlenkungskonzept" - weil ich da fahren will, wo *ich* möchte. Und mir dann auch keine Vorwürfe anhören will, ich solle doch gefälligst auf den Strecken oder in den "Reservaten" rumfahren, die irgendwelche Bürokraten in der Amtsstube für mich ausgewählt haben! Ich frage mich, warum in dem Zusammenhang so selten das Thema "Radwege" (inkl. Benutzungspflicht) zur Sprache kommt? Denn da greifen die gleichen Prinzipien (inkl. "sozialer Kontrolle" von Seiten einiger "die-Straße-gehört-mir"-Blechdosenpiloten)... Seit Wochen ärgere ich mich persönlich da wegen eines Paradebeispiels an illegal beschildertem "Radweg" mit so einem Beamten in der Kreisverwaltung rum...


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder: Das Gegenteil von gut ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach komm, der ist doch sozial für wanderer, politisch für neustadt und ein de.. für biker. nach dem motto, die sollen da fahren wo wir es wollen, basta


----------



## DocZoidy (13. Dezember 2016)

Was für eine Frechigkeit! „Mountainbike-Fahrer sind sportlich interessierte und wirtschaftlich solvente Menschen, die als gehobenes Klientel ganz hervorragend zu Neustadt passen."

Ich bin weiterhin fauler Assi und möchte auch als solcher wahrgenommen werden! Nieder mit der Bourgeoisie!


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2016)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Was für eine Frechigkeit! „Mountainbike-Fahrer sind sportlich interessierte und wirtschaftlich solvente Menschen, die als gehobenes Klientel ganz hervorragend zu Neustadt passen."
> 
> Ich bin weiterhin fauler Assi und möchte auch als solcher wahrgenommen werden! Nieder mit der Bourgeoisie!



ach was, die wollen doch alle nur unsere kohle, mehr nicht


----------



## Netze (13. Dezember 2016)

...was ein Schwätzer...Kohle soll dagelassen werden, aber bitte nur da, wo es genehm ist. Und immer bitteschön auf die Wanderer aufpassen, weil die nicht ganz so solvent sind und daher nicht überfahren werden dürfen. Sonst können die ihre Groschen nicht mehr in den PWV Hütten ausgeben, oder wie? Und wenn man als rücksichtloser MTB'ler dann auch noch den Waldi zwischen den Stöllen rauspuhlen muss, ist es auch mit der Hundesteuer vorbei.....
Also, mal im Ernst. Im Ansatz ist ja der Gedanke eines runden Tisches schonmal o.k., aber das dann doch letztendlich der schnöde Mammon, von einem SPD'ler wohlgemerkt, durchschlägt hat eine gewisse Ironie.


----------



## madmike85 (27. Dezember 2016)

Hier zeigt sich die Gegenseite, hab ich heute via WhatsApp bekommen, hängt Klingenmünster Richtung Silz


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2016)

Sind Pfade/Fußwege keine normalen Waldwege? 

Die sind doch nimmi normal im Kopp


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2016)

Hat da etwa ne Elwetritsche ein Stück von diesem köstlichen "Schild" abgeknabbert? 

Inhaltlich nix Neues, die Forstbehörde äußert einmal mehr ihre bekannte "Meinung" / anzuzweifelnde Rechtsauffassung, um Wanderer und andere Waldnutzer gegen MTB'er aufzuwiegeln. Deutlich wird auch die Strategie, MTB'er allgemein über das Konstrukt "MTB-Park" auf willkürlich, "behördlich" festgelegte, "genehmigte" Routen zu fixieren. Doch anstatt da mal ein eindeutiges Verkehrszeichen hinzustellen, muss es wieder ein Stück laminiertes DIN-A4-Papier richten...  Wehret dem Präzedenzfall - denn gegen das Schild könnte man ja klagen...!



> § 22 (3) LWaldG: Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; *darüber hinausgehende* Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden *gestatten*, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden.



Für den letzten Anführungsstrich gibt es im Waldgesetz eigentlich keine wirkliche Grundlage, das Streckennetz des "Mountainbikeparks" ist lediglich ein touristisches Konzept - und kein eigenes "Wegesystem" im gesetzgeberischen Sinne. Es kann in dieser Hinsicht keine willkürlich freigegebenen "Pfade" geben - bzw. widerspricht man dort der eigenen (eng gefassten) Rechtsauffassung - entweder, es ist verboten, auf Pfaden zu fahren - oder nicht! So könnte sich (theoretisch) z. B. ein Wanderer vor Gericht dagegen wehren, dass ein bestimmter Pfad per MTB-Park "freigegeben" wurde. Ein (nichtamtliches) MTB-Park-Schild kann da rechtlich also eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen!

Die gegenwärtige Regelung besagt, dass grundsätzlich jeder "Waldbesitzer" das Radfahren auf "seinen" Pfaden und "Wegen" gestatten kann; es gibt im Kontext BEIDER Halbsätze nach meiner Lesart kein generelles "Verbot" - und ohne Kenntlichmachung des Gegenteils kann der MTB'er davon ausgehen, es sei gestattet! Wenn dann ein Forstamt so einen formlosen "Wisch" in die Pampa hängt, bliebe noch zu klären, ob es sich bei dem Pfad / Gebiet überhaupt um Wald im Landes- oder Gemeindeeigentum handelt.

Von der albernen Frage, was denn ein "Pfad" oder "Wanderweg" nun genau sein soll mal ganz abgesehen... Auch davon, warum eigentlich ein Hunderte Kilo schwerer Trampelgaul mit einem Radfahrer in einen Topf geschmissen wird...!?


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2016)

Schild laminieren und drunterhängen 

"Hinweistafeln aufhängen verboten!
- rechtlich nicht haltbare Behauptungen auf Hinweistafeln zu veröffentlichen ist nicht erlaubt
- aufgehängte Schilder sind zu ignorieren
- Ausnahme: offizielle Straßenverkehrsschilder

Ihre Pfadbehörde"


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Dezember 2016)

Zumal da jeder halbwegs Fähige ein Schild mit Logo XY hinhängen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2016)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Zumal da jeder halbwegs Fähige ein Schild mit Logo XY hinhängen kann...



Kann er schon, wär dann aber Amtsanmaßung (§ 132 StGB) bzw. Urkundenfälschung (§ 267 StGB)... 

Der Forst ist halt leider vom Waldgesetz her auch "Pfadbehörde"; dat ist ja dat Problem. Jener hat die Hoheit darüber, diesen (gesetzlich) unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff nach seinen Gutdünken zu deuten...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> diesen (gesetzlich) unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff nach seinen Gutdünken zu deuten...



Das Recht hat jeder - und ich würde es mir auch nehmen


----------



## dopero (28. Dezember 2016)

Da es sich um öffentliche Wege handelt, gilt dort die StVO. Die einzige Behörde die dort Schilder aufstellen darf, ist die zuständige Straßenverkehrsbehörde.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Da es sich um öffentliche Wege handelt, gilt dort die StVO.



Sicher?
http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_26012001_S3236420014.htm


> II.
> Öffentlicher Verkehr findet auch auf nicht gewidmeten Straßen statt, wenn diese mit Zustimmung oder unter Duldung des Verfügungsberechtigten tatsächlich allgemein benutzt werden. *Dagegen ist der Verkehr auf öffentlichen Straßen nicht öffentlich,* *solange diese,* zum Beispiel wegen Bauarbeiten, *durch Absperrschranken oder ähnlich wirksame Mittel für alle Verkehrsarten gesperrt sind.*


Das trifft doch auf recht viele Waldstraßen zu?


----------



## Netze (28. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> _...davor...._
> Für den letzten Anführungsstrich gibt es im Waldgesetz eigentlich keine wirkliche Grundlage, das Streckennetz des "Mountainbikeparks" ist lediglich ein touristisches Konzept - und kein eigenes "Wegesystem" im gesetzgeberischen Sinne. Es kann in dieser Hinsicht keine willkürlich freigegebenen "Pfade" geben - bzw. widerspricht man dort der eigenen (eng gefassten) Rechtsauffassung - entweder, es ist verboten, auf Pfaden zu fahren - oder nicht! So könnte sich (theoretisch) z. B. ein Wanderer vor Gericht dagegen wehren, dass ein bestimmter Pfad per MTB-Park "freigegeben" wurde. Ein (nichtamtliches) MTB-Park-Schild kann da rechtlich also eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen!
> 
> Die gegenwärtige Regelung besagt, dass grundsätzlich jeder "Waldbesitzer" das Radfahren auf "seinen" Pfaden und "Wegen" gestatten kann; es gibt im Kontext BEIDER Halbsätze nach meiner Lesart kein generelles "Verbot" - und ohne Kenntlichmachung des Gegenteils kann der MTB'er davon ausgehen, es sei gestattet! Wenn dann ein Forstamt so einen formlosen "Wisch" in die Pampa hängt, bliebe noch zu klären, ob es sich bei dem Pfad / Gebiet überhaupt um Wald im Landes- oder Gemeindeeigentum handelt.
> ....danach...


Hmm, sicher, dass Deine Lesart so richtig ist? Bzgl. der "offenen" Definition der Wegeart(en) bin ich bei Dir. 
M.M.n. legt der Papperldeckel nochmal den zitierten §22 (3) dar. Sprich, Punkt 1 und 2 (Regelfall) beziehen sich auf den ersten Halbsatz, Punkt 3 (Ausnahme) auf den zweiten Halbsatz. Hier wird die *darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrmöglichkeiten* halt auf gekennzeichneten Strecken, die nicht dem ersten Halbsatz entsprechen, des Mountainbike Parks *gestattet* und damit eindeutig definiert und beschränkt. Alles andere ist dann wieder die Regel und im Umkehrschluß eben nicht gestattet.
Also, so würde ich das jetzt im Kontext verstehen. Ohne jetzt eine Wertung vorzunehmen......
Schönen Tag
Volker


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Dezember 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Recht hat jeder - und ich würde es mir auch nehmen



Natürlich, nur können wir final halt keine Verwaltungsakte erlassen... Auch wenn ich manch grantigem Dummbabbler im Wald schon gerne Maulkorbpflicht verordnet hätte! 



Netze schrieb:


> Hmm, sicher, dass Deine Lesart so richtig ist?



Natürlich nicht...! Ich hab drei Jahre meines Lebens mit einem juristisch verseuchten Studium im ÖD verschwendet; unter anderem nervte mich daran besonders, sich eben nie wirklich "sicher" sein zu können. Vor allem auch, weil die Obrigkeit letzten Endes auch nur recht oft ziemlich "kreativ" ist, die Gesetze auszulegen. Besonders auch in den Klausuren...  Mit gesundem Menschenverstand kommt man da jedenfalls nicht weit... 

Natürlich ist meine Sichtweise des § 22 (3) auch recht "kreativ" - und soll zur Diskussion anregen. Gelingt mir leider viel zu selten...  "Darüber (also auch über die genannten Wegarten) hinausgehend" lege ich halt so aus, dass z. B. ein MTB-freundlicher Bürgermeister, Landrat oder sonst Verantwortlicher nicht formell "gezwungen" ist, das Fahren auf Wegen ausdrücklich, per Beschilderung (z. B. die MTB-Park-Pfeile) oder andersartiger "Widmung" zu "gestatten". Es gilt auch im Hinblick auf den Paragraphen immer noch der Grundsatz, dass alles erlaubt ist, was nicht ausdrücklich (erkenntlich) verboten ist; daher muss im Zweifel die Annahme reichen, der in dieser Hinsicht untätige Waldbesitzer habe nichts dagegen. Der zweite Halbsatz macht hier in meinen Augen in dieser Hinsicht halt allgemein eine recht große "Hintertür" auf...

Es ist ja in dieser Hinsicht doch schon mysteriös, dass der (politisch weisungsgebundene) Forst zwar ständig seine "Meinung" kundtut - aber im Wald nicht entsprechend "regulierend" eingreift...


----------



## DAKAY (28. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> dass alles erlaubt ist, was nicht ausdrücklich (erkenntlich) verboten ist;


Ist es denn ausdrücklich verboten, solchen "Papiermüll in Plastegewand" im Wald der Umwelt zuliebe einfach zu entsorgen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Natürlich, nur können wir final halt keine Verwaltungsakte erlassen... Auch wenn ich manch grantigem Dummbabbler im Wald schon gerne Maulkorbpflicht verordnet hätte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Dezember 2016)

@Haardtfahrer: Ignorefunktion kaputt...!?  Hauptsache, mal wieder den Teufelstisch dumm persönlich von der Seite angemacht - und ja nix zum Thema gesagt...! 

@DAKAY: Deeskalation wäre es zumindest nicht...  Zumal man auch drüber streiten könnte, ob ein solches einlaminiertes "Schild" einen Verwaltungsakt / eine Allgemeinverfügung darstellt. Mit "Für Mountainbiker gesperrt" wird da für einen bestimmten Pfad ja schon etwas "geregelt". So einen Wisch dann zu entfernen, könnte man mit der Entfernung eines Verkehrszeichens vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (28. Dezember 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...*Dagegen ist der Verkehr auf öffentlichen Straßen nicht öffentlich,* *solange diese,* zum Beispiel wegen Bauarbeiten, *durch Absperrschranken oder ähnlich wirksame Mittel für alle Verkehrsarten gesperrt sind.*
> Das trifft doch auf recht viele Waldstraßen zu?


Auch zu Fuß gehen ist eine Verkehrsart. Sind bei Dir so viele Waldwege für Fußgänger gesperrt? Noch dazu mit Schranken? (Mit ähnlichen Mitteln sind keine Schilder gemeint.)


----------



## XXXDriver (30. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Laerry (30. Dezember 2016)

Dem steht ja wie immer die DIMB-Argumentation entgegen.

Wanderer legen leider genau so Abkürzungen an. Beides Scheiße. Solche Pfade fährt man doch eigentlich gezielt an, um schwierige Serpentinen zu üben. Da bringt abkürzen doch rein gar nichts.


----------



## Athabaske (30. Dezember 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> ...Wanderer legen leider genau so Abkürzungen an. Beides Scheiße. Solche Pfade fährt man doch eigentlich gezielt an, um schwierige Serpentinen zu üben. Da bringt abkürzen doch rein gar nichts.


...denke ich auch immer - denken aber leider nicht alle...


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Abbildung dieses Leserbriefs.

Immerhin - man lernt immer wieder was Neues. Das "Argument", Pfade würden durch das ausschließliche Befahren der Mitte regelrecht in Rinnen verwandelt, kannte ich bislang noch nicht...!  Auch interessant, dass durch grob bestollte Wanderstiefel bei Tausenden Wanderern im Jahr an von der Natur her eh Erosionsbegünstigten Stellen grundsätzlich keine ähnliche "Schäden" entstehen sollen.  Bei jeder Fahrt durch den Wald nach längerer nasser Witterung kann man auch sehr viele "problematische" Spuren des Fußvolks finden.

Warum gibt es dazu eigentlich noch keine Studie? Wie sahen Pfade vor dem Aufkommen des MTB aus - und wie heute...!? Grade in den abgelegeneren Ecken gäbe es ohne die gelegentliche Befahrung durch den bösen MTB'er viele Pfade wohl eher gar nicht mehr.

Und wie richtig angemerkt wurde - "abgekürzt" wird auch von Wanderern. Oder besonders gerne: Kindern...

Im § 3 (7) steht nur eine Negativabgrenzung, was angeblich kein "Waldweg" sein soll. Pfade (was immer das sein soll; steht ja nicht im Gesetz...) müssen auch nicht "zugelassen" werden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Danke für die Abbildung dieses Leserbriefs.
> 
> Warum gibt es dazu eigentlich noch keine Studie?



Gibt es doch: https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/2124.pdf

Ab Seite 29 mit weiteren Nachweisen. Betrifft aber Renngeschehen. Dennoch kennen auch wir einzelne Stellen, an denen Erosion erzeugt wird. Wenige! Da wäre ein wenig Zuarbeit an den PWV durchaus hilfreich, um die Wege wieder herzustellen.

@Teufelstisch : Die Legaldefinition des Waldwegs ergibt sich nicht aus der Negativabgrenzung des zweiten Halbsatzes des Absatz 7 zu § 3, sondern aus dem ersten Halbsatz (lesen Erstsemester immer!). Den zweiten Halbsatz gibt es nur, damit keiner auf die Idee kommen soll, dass jede längere Fläche, auf der kein Baum steht, ein Weg sein könnte. Auf die Fußwege- und Pfade gehe ich hier weiterhin nicht ein! Ansonsten bleibt mein Rat: Dies hier zu diskutieren ist kontraproduktiv! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Geh zu Deinem DIMB-Stammtisch in der Nähe! Das wäre weiterführend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Dem steht ja wie immer die DIMB-Argumentation entgegen.
> 
> Wanderer legen leider genau so Abkürzungen an. Beides Scheiße. Solche Pfade fährt man doch eigentlich gezielt an, um schwierige Serpentinen zu üben. Da bringt abkürzen doch rein gar nichts.



Mag sein, daß Wanderer auch Abkürzungen anlegen, allerdings ist die Auswirkung meist weniger deutlich sichtbar, als bei den Abkürzungen durch die "pöhsen MTBer". 
Natürlich bringt das Abkürzen einer Serpentine nicht per se DEM MTBer etwas, aber einer gewissen Fraktion der MTB-Ausübenden. Ich habe da auch schon mal nachgefragt und als Antwort bekam ich "Die Serpentine stört meinen Flow!" ... ausserdem versaut einem das Nicht-Abkürzen einer Serpentine natürlich die Zeit des Strava-Segments, auf dem man gerade versucht KOM (was'n Quatsch!!!) zu werden oder einfach nur einen PR zu erreichen.

:augenzwinker:


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. Dezember 2016)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> @Teufelstisch : Die Legaldefinition des Waldwegs ergibt sich nicht aus der Negativabgrenzung des zweiten Halbsatzes des Absatz 7 zu § 3, sondern aus dem ersten Halbsatz (lesen Erstsemester immer!). Den zweiten Halbsatz gibt es nur, damit keiner auf die Idee kommen soll, dass jede längere Fläche, auf der kein Baum steht, ein Weg sein könnte. Auf die Fußwege- und Pfade gehe ich hier weiterhin nicht ein!



Der nachgeschobene zweite Halbsatz nimmt "nebenbei", also negativabgrenzend im Wald befindliche Wege (also "Waldwege") aus der in sich logischen Legaldefinition "Waldweg" wieder heraus, wenn es sich dabei um "Fußwege" (müssen entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden) oder "Pfade" handelt, um die Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit (§ 22) von Radfahrern ("nur auf Waldwegen") auf diesem Wege zu erreichen. "Pfade" waren dabei jedoch historisch - und sind auch heute noch "Wirtschaftswege"! "Leider" vergisst man ja, festzulegen, was denn nun genau ein "Pfad" ist; wo fängt er an, wo hört er auf...?



> Ansonsten bleibt mein Rat: Dies *hier* zu diskutieren ist kontraproduktiv! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Geh zu Deinem DIMB-Stammtisch in der Nähe! *Das* wäre weiterführend!



Warum nicht hier? Wo dann? Oder überhaupt...? Ich würde es ja ggf. verstehen, wenn es denn mal sinnvoll begründet werden würde...? Was ist an Meinungsäußerung im Internet und offener Diskussionskultur verkehrt; was gar "kontraproduktiv"? Was wäre denn "produktiver"? Wo ist denn der offene Dialog, wo gehen die Gegner auf die MTB'er zu...!? All die permanente negative Stimmungsmache einfach nur widerspruchslos und brav erdulden? "Schnuss halde", bis die Stimmung in Volk und Presse, die sich ja auch in solchen Leserbriefen und vielen Artikeln widerspiegelt, noch weiter in Richtung "eh nur alles rechtlose Rowdys" entwickelt hat? Bis auch Gerichte oder Politiker auch grade aufgrund dieses Zeitgeists und dieser "Rechtsauffassung" dann im Falle der Fälle BaWü-artige Fakten schaffen...!?

Warum soll ich dann lieber hinter verschlossenen Türen in einem Verein (typisch deutsch) rumpalavern - und mich ggf. dann auch dort mobben lassen, weil ich eine andere Ansicht habe...!? Ihr meint also ernsthaft, man kann öffentliche Meinung dadurch ändern, sich in seiner Filterbubble zu verkriechen...!? In der Hoffnung, sie möge nicht irgendwann platzen...!?



lomo schrieb:


> "Die Serpentine stört meinen Flow!"


Damit schert man aber einmal mehr alle Mountainbiker wegen einzelner Idioten über einen Kamm! Und ich kenne "Abkürzungen" an Serpentinen schon seit meiner frühen Kindheit - und da fing die Sache mit dem MTB'en im Wald eigentlich erst richtig an.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (31. Dezember 2016)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Der nachgeschobene zweite Halbsatz nimmt "nebenbei", also negativabgrenzend im Wald befindliche Wege (also "Waldwege") aus der in sich logischen Legaldefinition "Waldweg" wieder heraus, wenn es sich dabei um "Fußwege" (müssen entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden) oder "Pfade" handelt, um die Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit (§ 22) von Radfahrern ("nur auf Waldwegen") auf diesem Wege zu erreichen. "Pfade" waren dabei jedoch historisch - und sind auch heute noch "Wirtschaftswege"! "Leider" vergisst man ja, festzulegen, was denn nun genau ein "Pfad" ist; wo fängt er an, wo hört er auf...?



Du kannst doch nicht einfach einzelne Wörter aus dem Text herauspicken und die anderen ignorieren! Ich habe aber keine Lust, hier einen Exegesekursus mit Dir abzuhalten. Mit einfachen Worten: Das ist Stuß und hör bitte auf, anderen zu suggerieren, das wäre auch nur ansatzweise seriös, was Du hier von Dir gibst. Ich kann es kaum fassen, dass Du einerseits schreibst, dass Du bei den Juravorlesungen in Deiner Ausbildung nicht mitgekommen bist, dann aber hier weiterhin so tust, als hätten Deine rechtlichen Ausführungen Hand und Fuß.



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Warum nicht hier? Wo dann?



Eine offene Diskussion mit Dir wäre die Widerlegung Deiner Ausflüsse. Wir sind hier nicht allein! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> dann im Falle der Fälle BaWü-artige Fakten schaffen...!?



Siehst Du? Das ist Dein Problem! In BA-Wü wird mit Sicherheit nie einer aufgrund deren Waldgesetzes eine Owi-Strafe zahlen müssen. Die 2-Meter-Regel ist rechtlich so einfach aus der Welt zu räumen, wie noch was. Wird aber nicht angegangen, um eine politische Lösung oder nennen wir es besser gesellschaftliche Lösung zu finden.

Dein Kampf gegen den "Waldweg" ist ein Kampf gegen Windräder. Du kämpfst auf der völlig falschen rechtlichen Ebene.

Wenn Du Dich selbst so einschätzt:



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Jahre meines Lebens mit einem juristisch verseuchten Studium im ÖD verschwendet; unter anderem nervte mich daran besonders, sich eben nie wirklich "sicher" sein zu können. Vor allem auch, weil die Obrigkeit letzten Endes auch nur recht oft ziemlich "kreativ" ist, die Gesetze auszulegen. Besonders auch in den Klausuren...  Mit gesundem Menschenverstand kommt man da jedenfalls nicht weit...



warum meinst Du dann, hier rechtlich missionieren zu müssen?


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. März 2017)

Lange her, aber ich greif das Thema doch nochmal auf:

Stuss bitte mit doppel-s! 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht einfach einzelne Wörter aus dem Text herauspicken und die anderen ignorieren! Ich habe aber keine Lust, hier einen Exegesekursus mit Dir abzuhalten. Mit einfachen Worten: Das ist Stuß und hör bitte auf, anderen zu suggerieren, das wäre auch nur ansatzweise seriös, was Du hier von Dir gibst.


Natürlich kann ich das! Natürlich ist es auch für dich einfacher, dem anderen vorzuwerfen, er schriebe "Stuß", anstatt sich die doch eigentlich für einen selbsternannten Experten einfache Arbeit zu machen, diesen Stuß für die Allgemeinheit nachvollziehbar zu widerlegen. Ich finde es aber seltsam, dass man dir dein überhebliches (substanzloses) Gekeife viel eher abkauft und gar als "hilfreich" bewertet, als meines... Die Leute geben wohl doch meistens dem Recht, der sein Ego am meisten aufbläst oder am lautesten schreit...!?



> Eine offene Diskussion mit Dir wäre die Widerlegung Deiner Ausflüsse. Wir sind hier nicht allein! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Wir sind hier nicht allein. "Sie sind unter uns"!  Wahnsinn...!  Und nu? Welchen "Schaden" richte ich hier an?



> In BA-Wü wird *mit Sicherheit nie* einer aufgrund deren Waldgesetzes eine Owi-Strafe zahlen müssen. Die 2-Meter-Regel ist rechtlich so einfach aus der Welt zu räumen, wie noch was. Wird aber nicht angegangen, um eine politische Lösung oder nennen wir es besser gesellschaftliche Lösung zu finden.


"Ausflüsse". Wie nett! Das von dir mal eben so unbelegte Behauptete ist dagegen natürlich gar kein "Stuß". Z. B.! Man könnte also diese Regel einfach so aus der Welt schaffen - beeindruckend. Tut es aber nicht, weil man (wer genau soll das sein...!?) lieber den "politischen / gesellschaftlichen" Weg gehe. Sowas ist natürlich auch dann kein "Stuß", wenn man ins hießige Schwarzwald-Forum kuckt und die vielen Berichte über Knöllchen und Schikanen seitens der badisch-schwäbischen Obrigkeit so betrachtet. Oder auch: die zahlreichen sinnlosen Petitionen! Dabei ist so ein Knöllchen ja überhaupt erst der juristische Ansatzpunkt, um gegen die 2-Meter-Regel vorgehen zu können! Wenn da individuell einer von betroffen ist, könnte der sich doch auch einen versierten Anwalt nehmen und diese Regel "einfach aus der Welt räumen". Alles andere wäre doch gaga, oder nicht...!? Der ist grade als nicht "Organisierter" und unmittelbar Betroffener / rechtlich durch einen VA Benachteiligter(!) auch nicht verpflichtet, den langen, nach deiner Aussage sogar rechtlich viel unsicheren Weg der "politischen / gesellschaftlichen Lösung" zu gehen! 



> Dein Kampf gegen den "Waldweg" ist ein Kampf gegen Windräder. Du kämpfst auf der völlig falschen rechtlichen Ebene. Wenn Du Dich selbst so einschätzt:


Ad Hominem bzw. schon Ad Personam.  Ich kämpfe ja auch nicht "gegen Waldwege", wenn auch gegen Windräder...!  Mit meiner persönlichen "Einschätzung" (und ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich bewusst(!) so "angreifbar" mache) wollte ich auch die absolute Überheblichkeit und Lebensfremde von Profi-"Juristen" wie du ja offenbar einer bist, kritisieren - und bloßstellen! Danke für die umgehende Bestätigung...! Wobei ich weiter meine Zweifel habe; dass ein "echter" Jurist so emotional reagiert und persönlich wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Wohl doch eher nur ein ehemaliger Kollege im gehobenen Dienst? Der Ton würde jedenfalls gut zu 'nem Polizisten passen! 

Ich wollte damit in erster Linie viele (auch von Leuten wie dir beispielhaft eingeschüchterten) "Total-Laien" (man muss die Menschen ja vor allem auch durch Herrschaftssprache "klein" halten) ermutigen, sich überhaupt einmal zu "wagen", auch Rechtsnormen individuell zu interpretieren. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass aus mir KEIN stupider, oft gewissenloser Paragraphenreiter / Rechtsverdreher geworden ist, der seine Interpretation einer Regelung als die einzig gültige darstellt, sondern auch im Hinblick auf Normeninterpretation Ergebnisoffenheit ausdrücklich begrüßt...!

Ich maße mir trotzdem an, was den Umgang mit Gesetzestexten und anderen Rechtsnormen betrifft, kompetenter zu sein als die Mehrheit, die regelrechte "Angst" davor hat, sich mit so etwas näher zu befassen! Es ist nicht so, dass ich in den drei Jahren nichts gelernt hätte. Besonders fürs Leben hab ich sehr viel gelernt!

Ich "missioniere" hier im Übrigen nicht mehr oder weniger als du.  Du kommst mir dagegen schon viel eher wie ein "Missionar" vor; machst hier regelm. einen auf Denny Crane - aber wenn man dich auffordert, deine Ansichten auch mal fachlich zu begründen, kommt in der Regel: gar nix!


----------



## _Vader (21. März 2017)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Eine offene Diskussion mit Dir wäre die Widerlegung Deiner Ausflüsse. Wir sind hier nicht allein! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Also das halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn. 
Erstens müsste die rechtlich taktische Vorgehensweise sehr simpel und obendrein schlecht sein, wenn man sie hier innerhalb einer Forumsdiskussion unter Laien, Halb- Laien/Professionelle und sehr wenigen richtgen Rechtsverdrehern (vlt auch mit anderen Spezialgebieten?) sonderlich úntergraben könnte. Falls doch sollten wir uns fragen, warum wir den Standpunkt des (Halb)Legalen hier überhaupt einnehmen oder verfechten und uns nicht gleich für eine Änderung des Betretungsrechts einsetzen. Zweitens sind die "Anderen" bestimmt schon selber auf die Idee gekommen die Rechtslage zu prüfen und massenhaft Anwälte einzuschalten und die haben die Schwachstellen und Angriffspunkte im Gesetzestext schon längst rausgearbeitet. 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mit einfachen Worten: Das ist Stuß und hör bitte auf, anderen zu suggerieren, das wäre auch nur ansatzweise seriös, was Du hier von Dir gibst.



Dann schieß mal los wie es richtig ist. Interessiert bestimmt auch andere. Und wenn du wieder in die Geheimniskrämerei ausflüchtest, brauchst du anderen nicht den Mund verbieten.


----------



## XXXDriver (21. April 2017)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Wegekonzept aussieht wenn es fertig ist. Und mich beschleicht das Gefühl wenn diese ganze Wegekonzepte (=MTB Park Pfälzerwald??) umgesetzt sind, das es dann heiß wir dürfen nur noch auf diesen Wegen fahren.


----------



## DAKAY (21. April 2017)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Wegekonzept aussieht wenn es fertig ist. Und mich beschleicht das Gefühl wenn diese ganze Wegekonzepte (=MTB Park Pfälzerwald??) umgesetzt sind, das es dann heiß wir dürfen nur noch auf diesen Wegen fahren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. April 2017)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Wegekonzept aussieht wenn es fertig ist. Und mich beschleicht das Gefühl wenn diese ganze Wegekonzepte (=MTB Park Pfälzerwald??) umgesetzt sind, das es dann heiß wir dürfen nur noch auf diesen Wegen fahren.


Genau das ist ja der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Übung! Im Grunde läuft das dann vom Prinzip her nahezu exakt wie bei (teils abenteuerlichen) Radwegen neben Straßen; man wird über kurz oder Lang in die Verbannung bzw. amtlich ausgesuchte "Reservate" geschickt...  Da, wo auf der Straße dann gehupt, gepöbelt und geschnitten wird, wird man von Wanderern deutlich öfter mit dem Vorwurf konfrontiert werden, dass man doch gefälligst in den "Park" gehen solle.


----------



## madmike85 (21. April 2017)

In der Gegend um Annweiler habe ich Ende letzten Jahres schon oft genug gesagt bekommen ich sollte doch bitte die Extra für uns gemachten Strecken des MTB-Parks benutzen


----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2017)

Wert euch mit allem was ihr habt gegen den wegeplan! Wir haben hier im 7gb bei Bonn den Salat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (22. April 2017)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Wegekonzept aussieht wenn es fertig ist. Und mich beschleicht das Gefühl wenn diese ganze Wegekonzepte (=MTB Park Pfälzerwald??) umgesetzt sind, das es dann heiß wir dürfen nur noch auf diesen Wegen fahren.




Das ist der Anfang vom Ende, und hier habt ihr es zuerst gelesen...


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. April 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Das ist der Anfang vom Ende, und hier habt ihr es zuerst gelesen...


Achwas, unsere brave und devote, unheimlich erfolgreiche "Schnuss-halde-Fraktion" wird garantiert noch eine Merkel'sche "gemeinsame Lösung" finden...! Oder doch nicht? Soll der Artikel jetzt gar einmal mehr davon zeugen, wie "erfolgreich" man mit dieser Art von "Interessenvertetung" ist...!?

Welchen "Radsportclub" meint eigentlich Frau Blarr? Und was legitimiert diesen eigentlich dazu, für die Gruppe der MTB'er zu sprechen...!? Da werden wohl einige gar froh sein, etwas "mitbestimmen" zu dürfen. Dass man dabei aber nur als scheindemokratisches Alibi und Feigenblatt missbraucht wird, stört dann auch nicht mehr.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wert euch mit allem was ihr habt gegen den wegeplan! Wir haben hier im 7gb bei Bonn den Salat!


Mit dem Wehren haben es die meisten Pfälzischen MTB'er im Allgemeinen aber nicht so; da brauchst du dir nur die realsatirischen letzten Seiten und Beiträge (inkl. Like-Verteilung) in diesem Thread hier durchzulesen...  Da gilt eher das Kölsche "hätt-noch-ewer-joot-jejange"! 

Verdient hätten es die meisten einfach auch nicht anders... nur blöd, dass unter den absehbaren offiziellen Sperrungen auch andere drunter zu leiden hätten.


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. April 2017)

madmike85 schrieb:


> In der Gegend um Annweiler habe ich Ende letzten Jahres schon oft genug gesagt bekommen ich sollte doch bitte die Extra für uns gemachten Strecken des MTB-Parks benutzen


Dann können die Wanderer ja in der Stadt auf dem Gehweg wandern gehen. Die wurden ja auch extra für die Fußgänger gebaut um nicht auf der Straße laufen zu müssen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jenelajens (22. April 2017)

Teufelstisch, dein Trump artiger Beitrag samt Verschwörungstheorien wird leider keine Probleme lösen. 

Es ist leider Fakt, dass es Sippenhaft gibt und eine Teilsperrung würde evtl nicht verkehrt sein und eine komplettsperrung würde mittelfristig vermieden werden. Es würde evtl. auch Leute in die Zentralpfalz treiben, ist mir eh ein Rätsel, warum es die Leute maximal zum LaKreuz schaffen, erst recht wenn sie eh mit dem Auto kommen. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Versicherungsschutz aus, wenn auf gesperrten Trails gefahren werden würde? Wäre dieser aufgehoben?

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## jenelajens (22. April 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Dann können die Wanderer ja in der Stadt auf dem Gehweg wandern gehen. Die wurden ja auch extra für die Fußgänger gebaut um nicht auf der Straße laufen zu müssen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Große Klasse ein solcher Beitrag, bedenkt man wer 98% der Trails am Haardtrand gebaut hat.


----------



## Laerry (22. April 2017)

Was hat es eig. mit den ganzen Naturschutzgebieten auf sich? Wieso sollen da MTBler nicht fahren dürfen? Werden die dann wenigstens auch für Wanderer gesperrt?

Und was in Neustadt ist eig. Stadtwald? Was privat? Und gibt es da auch einen Anteil Staatsforst? Wie viele Verbotsschilder wollen die eig. anbringen? Es gibt ja irre viele Kreuzungen im Wald, da müssten dann überall Schilder hin? Da muss ja nur mal eins fehlen, und schon steht das Ordnungsamt am Trailausstieg?


Kann mir das alles ned so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. April 2017)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Teufelstisch, dein Trump-artiger Beitrag
> samt Verschwörungstheorien wird leider keine Probleme lösen.


Reihst du dich jetzt auch noch in die lange Reihe der Teufelstisch-Mobber ein...!?  "Trump-artig"? Und welche "VT"? Die, dass es allgemein üblich ist, genau in dieser Form Beteiligung und Mitsprache vorzutäuschen - wo schlicht gar keine ist? "Friss - oder stirb!" Spätestens seit der "Schlichtung" zu S21 sollte diese Methode eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein...



> Es ist leider Fakt, dass es Sippenhaft gibt und eine Teilsperrung würde evtl nicht verkehrt sein und eine komplettsperrung würde mittelfristig vermieden werden. Es würde evtl. auch Leute in die Zentralpfalz treiben, ist mir eh ein Rätsel, warum es die Leute maximal zum LaKreuz schaffen, erst recht wenn sie eh mit dem Auto kommen.


Wehret den Anfängen - eine "Teilsperrung" wäre schon vom Grundsatz und der Kriminalisierung her eine Katastrophe. "Eine "Komplettsperrung" lässt sich jedoch schlicht und ergreifend gar nicht realisieren. Ebensowenig wie eine "Teilsperrung"... Diese "Wegangebote" und "Lenkungskonzepte" sind aber eine pure Salami-Taktik - damit irgendwann der Groll von Wanderern immer weiter anwächst; mit ihm der Druck auf den MTB'er, sich gefälligst aus dem Wald zu verpieseln...! Du liest es ja auch hier - schon beim "freiwilligen Angebot" des MTB-Parks werden viele MTB'er dazu aufgefordert, doch gefälligst dorthin zu verschwinden.

Das Problem beträfe dann im Übrigen ausdrücklich nicht nur den Neustädter Stadtwald, da das Vorgehen Schule machen würde!



> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Versicherungsschutz aus, wenn auf gesperrten Trails gefahren werden würde? Wäre dieser aufgehoben?


Welchen meinst du? Deine GKV? Die zahlt wie eh und je, warum sollte sie auch nicht...!? Es ist doch heute nach Ansicht vieler nicht erlaubt / "gesperrt" (nach Z 250 StVO sowieso) - hast du je von einem MTB'er gehört, der seine Krankenhausrechnung deshalb selber bezahlen musste?



> Große Klasse ein solcher Beitrag, bedenkt man wer 98% der Trails am Haardtrand gebaut hat.


Ja, wer hat die denn gebaut...!? Tip: "Wanderer" oder der PWV waren es in den meisten Fällen nicht. Sondern stinknormale Forstarbeiter!


----------



## jenelajens (23. April 2017)

Nein, ich denke hier eher an die Haftpflicht. Wenn ich ein Hund eines Wanderers überfahre, und ich nicht fahren darf, würde hier die Haftpflicht das nicht übernehmen?!?


----------



## Athabaske (23. April 2017)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke hier eher an die Haftpflicht. Wenn ich ein Hund eines Wanderers überfahre, und ich nicht fahren darf, würde hier die Haftpflicht das nicht übernehmen?!?


Doch. Ansonsten würde nie ein Versicherung zahlen, wenn man mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit einen Unfall baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (23. April 2017)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke hier eher an die Haftpflicht. Wenn ich ein Hund eines Wanderers überfahre, und ich nicht fahren darf, würde hier die Haftpflicht das nicht übernehmen?!?


Die Haftpflicht würde die Schäden des Wanderers erst einmal übernehmen. Bei privaten Haftpflichtversicherungen kommt es halt auch darauf an, ob ein Regress wegen ordnungswidrigem Verhalten vereinbart ist. Was ich mir so jedoch nicht vorstellen kann. In der Regel ist meines Wissens aber nur (grob) fahrlässiges Fehlverhalten ein Grund für eine Regressforderung Seitens eines Versicherers an den Versicherten.

Ich wurde z. B. grade diese Woche Opfer einer sich spontan öffnenden Autotür...  Die KFZ-Haftpflicht wird jetzt erst einmal meinen Schaden inkl. Schmerzensgeld ersetzen - sich aber unter Umständen wegen grob fahrlässigen Verhaltens des Versicherten einen Teil davon von ihm zurückholen.

Wenn du also grob fahrlässig einen Hund überfährst, spielt eine damit zusammenhängende Ordnungswidrigkeit im Sinne der StVO oder des LWaldG am wenigsten eine Rolle.


----------



## Radler-01 (24. April 2017)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wurde z. B. grade diese Woche Opfer einer sich spontan öffnenden Autotür...



Dann mal gute Besserung, hoffentlich war es nicht zu schmerzhaft...


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2017)

Bekannt?
http://www.pfalz-biker.com/homepage/vorstand.html


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2017)

Oh. Macht das Ding mal fertig, sind ja bisher erst noch Platzhalter.


----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bekannt?
> http://www.pfalz-biker.com/homepage/vorstand.html



Ja, aber ich bin schon in zu viel Vereinen ... sagt meine bessere Hälfte


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2017)

Ich habe noch einen:




Bevor jemand fragt: De Adressat der Mail hat sich das Teilen ausdrücklich gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2017)

Klingt nach Stadtverwaltung Neustadt...!? Der Name Hünerfauth taucht meine ich hier ja nicht zum ersten Mal auf.

Tja. Wer sich halt nicht zeitig wehrt, wird dann irgendwann eben von den Behörden "verwaltet"; dann hat man den "Kanal voll" - um mal bei der Überschrift zu bleiben.  Man beachte auch die nicht vorhandene Beteiligung der Mountainbiker selbst; im Gegenzug sitzt der PWV dagegen mit im Boot und darf am übelriechenden Süppchen mitkochen. Die "Pfalz-Touristik" scheint ja auch nur auf Wanderer zu schielen. Wenn die Fakten dann geschaffen sind ("eher in einem späteren Stadium"), darf die Expertise dann aber gerne "hilfreich" sein.  Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, wie diese "Sperrungen" realisiert werden sollen? Werden demnächst massenhaft Z 239 oder Z 254 StVO bestellt?

Ich persönlich müh mich in den letzten Monaten ja in mehreren Städten und Kreisen damit ab, unzählige rechtlich fragwürdige benutzungspflichtig ausgeschilderte Geh- und Radwege an Straßen entschildern zu lassen; bislang mit recht überschaubarem (wenn auch vorhandenem) Erfolg. Im Rahmen der Konversation mit der Kreisverwaltung Südwestpfalz hab ich u. a. auch mal die Thematik des weit verbreiteten Z 250 und dem dadurch verbotenen Radfahren auf Waldwegen angesprochen; bislang leider ohne Antwort...

Würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob da dann die örtlichen Straßenverkehrsämter Wege ausdrücklich als "Fußgängerwege" widmen werden? Oder ob die Forstbehörden (ähnlich wie z. B. das Pirmasenser Gartenamt in den Stadtparks; inzwischen hat man quasi jeden noch so kleinen grünen Fitzel in der Stadt zu Radverbotszonen  erklärt...) da dann auch eigene Schilder hinstellen werden?

Nach der "Tourist-Kongress- und Saalbau-GmbH" muss ich dann auch mal googlen.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2017)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die nicht vorhandene Beteiligung der Mountainbiker selbst;



Ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen. Hier sollen ohne die "Störenfriede" vollendete Tatsachen geschaffen werden...

Dazu, dass die 2-Meter-Regel als beispielgebend hingestellt und wieder mal die Haftung bemüht wird sage ich mal lieber nichts. Die Verfasserin des Schreibens müsste gerade das mit der Haftung besser wissen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dazu, dass die 2-Meter-Regel als beispielgebend hingestellt und wieder mal die Haftung bemüht wird sage ich mal lieber nichts.


Man betont hier ja einmal mehr die Ansicht über die allgemeine Illegalität des MTB'en im Wald. Es wird sogar suggeriert, diese 2-Meter-Regelung gelte auch hier. Oder hat man etwa gar vor, das Rheinland-Pfälzische Waldgesetz in dieser Weise zu "konkretisieren"...!?

Ich find das ja im Übrigen grade wegen meines Kampfes gegen Straßen-Radwege inzwischen besonders realsatirisch: Dort hat mir grade erst die Kreisverwaltung Kaiserslautern geschrieben, dass auch bei verpflichtend gegenläufig ausgeschilderten Geh- und Radwegen (Z 240) auch Wegbreiten unter 2 Metern wegen des herbeiphantasierten "Sicherheitsraums" (2 x 0,25 m am Rand) nicht zu beanstanden wären. An der Straße zwingt man einem dann mit Fußgänger- und Gegenverkehr(!) auf Wege unter 2 Metern Breite - aber im (einsamen) Wald verbietet man das Befahren von Wegen, die schmaler als 2 Meter sind...! 

Die Haftungs- oder Mitverschuldensfrage ist auch heute schon wegen des quasi vor jeder Einfahrt in einen Forstweg stehenden Z 250 grundsätzlich "heikel". Das würde durch zusätzliche Schilder natürlich noch weiter zu Ungunsten der MTB'er verschoben.


----------



## Laerry (28. Juni 2017)

Ach, da gibts einige Forstwege, an denen Z 250 gar nicht steht, sondern z Bsp. nur "gesperrt für den Kraftverkehr". Wenn man da in den Wald reinfährt und wieder rausfährt, kann man sehr lange Touren machen, ohne je ein Z 250 gesehen zu haben


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. Juni 2017)

@Laerry - das ist regional recht unterschiedlich, wohl auch abhängig von (radfahrendem) Personal in den Amtsstuben; hier in der Gegend gibt es z. B. so gut wie gar keine Z 260 an Forst- und Landwirtschaftswegen. Da stehen grds. immer nur Z 250, also Radfahrverbot stets inklusive. Das betrifft u. a. sogar auch viele Abschnitte des offiziellen Rheinland-Pfälzischen Radwegesystems (rechteckige Wegweiser mit grüner Schrift)...! 

Sie auf die von dir angesprochene Art "kreativ" zu umgehen, ist zwar theoretisch möglich - aber es müsste dann z. B. auch zeitlich und von den Entfernungen her logisch rekonstruierbar sein. Außerdem tauchen ja selbst im tiefsten "Urwald" trotzdem hier und da immer wieder neue Z 250 auf. Auf Dauer wird das also knifflig. 

Natürlich kümmert sich in der Realität keine Wutz um Straßenverkehrsrechtlich "illegale" Radfahrer auf Forst- und Feldwegen - aber was Haftungsfragen betrifft könnte es im unwahrscheinlichen Falle eines Falles (z. B. Unfall mit Trecker, anderem Radler, Fußgänger, Hund, Hundebiss usw.) halt doch Nachteile bewirken.

Für mich persönlich ist das Verbot per Z 250 rechtlich jedenfalls eindeutiger als das ominöse "schwammige", aus dem LWaldG abgeleitete "Pfadverbot". Das Z 250 ignorieren wir ja alle einfach - während wir uns vom (interpretierbaren) Paragraphen im Waldgesetz viel mehr beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## Irie Guide (6. Juli 2017)

Der PFALZBIKER e.V. ist seid heute aktiv . Bitte teilen, eintreten, liken und unterstützen!
www.pfalz-biker.com  | www.facebook.com/pfalzbiker

_Ich zitiere mal den Artikel vom Cycleholix Magazin, da er es so passend trifft:_
Laut Politik ist die Lage auf den Trails im Pfälzer Wald derzeit sehr angespannt. Weder Wanderer, noch wir Biker scheinen davon etwas mitzubekommen, denn wir sind meist begeistert über den tollen, respektvollen Umgang miteinander. Damit das auch so bleiben kann, hat sich der Verein Pfalz Biker neu gegründet. Hintergründe und Infos findet ihr in unserem Magazin. Ihr könnt euch beteiligen, wenn euch eine der besten Bike-Destinationen genau so im Herzen liegt wie uns: goo.gl/PjJT8B
#savethetrails #pfalzbiker #organisierteuch #2mRegel #DIMB#happytrails #respektierteuch #trailtolerance


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Juli 2018)

Falls es vielleicht Irgendwayne interessieren sollte, mal ein Link ins Open-Trails-Forum.

Die Frage, ob das LWaldG uns das Befahren von Pädelchern im Pfälzerwald verbietet, können wir ja dann angehen, wenn wir überhaupt irgendwann mal legal auf den meisten Waldautobahnen fahren dürfen! Im Bereich der Haardt ist meines Wissens nach auch fast alles mit Z 250 gesperrt. Ich kann mich eigentlich nur an ein paar Z 260 hinter Lug erinnern. Sonst ist das Radfahren auf Waldwegen quasi überall verboten.


----------



## Teichholz (19. August 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Vielleicht auch von mir eine Frage: war kürzlich im schönen Pfälzer Wald biken. Wurde zweimal von Fußgängern angemacht ich würde mich auf verbotenen Wegen (Single Trail) bewegen. Einer behauptete etwas von 1 m Breite (War nach Akzent aber Hamburger) der zweite behauptet etwas von 2 m Breite (war wohl ein Badenser, sagte zumindestens ein uns entgegenkommender pfälzer Radfahrer, den wir fragten). Nichts gegen Badenser, bin ja auch Hesse. Würde aber gerne wissen, ob es tatsächlich eine Ausführungsbestimmung zum Waldgesetz gibt, denn dort steht nichts von 2 m (außer für kutschen), die derartiges regelt.  Habe sowohl im hessischen als auch im rheinland-pfälzischen Waldgesetz nichts dazu gefunden. Dass man auf Wegen, die mittels Verbotsschild für Mountainbiker gesperrt sind nicht fährt halte ich zumindest  an den Wochenenden und in den Ferien für selbstverständlich.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2018)

...Baden-Württemberger im „Ausland“ sehen sich oft als Vertreter einer harten Linie und scheren sich wenig um die lokalen Bestimmungen und Gepflogenheiten. Am schwäbischen Wesen soll die Wanderwelt genesen...


----------



## ciao heiko (19. August 2018)

Eine Wegbreitenregelung gibt es nicht. Die Behörden interpretieren die Begriffe im Waldgesetz in RLP zwar anders als die DIMB dies sieht. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Behörden hier im Recht sind.
Siehe Kurzkommentierung hier.

https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teichholz (19. August 2018)

Danke Euch


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. August 2018)

Hallo Teichholz,



Teichholz schrieb:


> Habe sowohl im hessischen als auch im rheinland-pfälzischen Waldgesetz nichts dazu gefunden.



Man hat dir ja schon geantwortet; mit ein klein wenig Durchstöbern dieses Threads hättest du dir das auch selber beantworten können.  Ja, das mit den Wegbreiten ist dummes Zeug!



Teichholz schrieb:


> Dass man auf Wegen, die mittels Verbotsschild für Mountainbiker gesperrt sind nicht fährt halte ich zumindest an den Wochenenden und in den Ferien für selbstverständlich.



Was für "Verbotsschilder" sollen das denn sein...? Und wer hat die da aufgehängt und was berechtigt jenen dazu?

Zum eigentlichen Threadthema als auch der Problematik "Zeichen 250":

Ich hatte vor Kurzem eine ganz interessante Konversation mit der Zentralstelle der Forstverwaltung in Neustadt. Wir waren uns zumindest in der Frage einig, dass auf den allermeisten Waldwegen die StVO Anwendung findet, da es sich (vor allem durch die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis des Befahrens von Waldwegen mit Fahrrädern als auch den Fußgängerverkehr / Wanderer) um "öffentlichen Verkehrsraum" handelt. Regelungen des öffentlichen Verkehrs per Landesrecht sind jedoch grundsätzlich unzulässig; demnach müssten die Straßenverkehrsbehörden die Wege ("Fußwege und Pfade"), die von Radfahrern nicht befahren werden dürfen, per Z 239 ausschildern. Den vermeintlichen Einschränkungen des LWaldG würde somit zusätzlich der Stachel gezogen.


----------



## Teichholz (19. August 2018)

Hi, danke. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war da bei der Ruine Neuscharfeneck ein schmaler Trail, der als Wanderweg ausgeschildert und mit Radfahrverbotsschild (allerdings keines der auf Strassen übliches Schilder) beschildert war. Waren auch viele Fussgänger dort, so dass ich einen anderen Weg genommen habe. 
VG


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. August 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Radfahrverbotsschild (allerdings keines der auf Strassen übliches Schilder) beschildert war.


Schade, dass du kein Foto gemacht hast. Mich interessieren solche "Eigenkreationen" sehr. 

Den Pfad von der Neuscharfeneck (Richtung Drei Buchen?) ist in der Tat einer derer, die man besser nur unter der Woche befährt; am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter macht das weder dem Biker, noch den Fußgängern Spaß.


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Radfahrverbotsschild (allerdings keines der auf Strassen übliches Schilder)


...häng doch ein handgemaltes 23 km/h Schild an einen Baum an der Landstraße - meinst Du alle die schneller sind erhalten ein Knöllchen?


----------



## Teichholz (21. August 2018)

Ja, schön wär’s, würde ich gerne bei uns in die Wohnsiedlung hängen! 
Nachdem ich an diesem Tag schon zweimal die Diskussion über die Breite des Trails  hinter mir hatte und der besagte schmale Wanderweg mit irre vielen Leuten bevölkert war, war das die sicher bessere Option, dort nicht zu fahren.  Sich alle 50 m der erneuten Diskussion zu stellen, ob man ob man hier fahren darf oder nicht, nur weil dort ein Schild hängt, auch wenn es kein offizielles Schild ist, ist doch einfach viel zu anstrengend.  Aufgebrachter Wanderplebs kann einfach sehr anstrengend werden. Da fahr ich einfach außenrum.


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. August 2018)

Ich würde dieses Schild einfach abreißen und mitnehmen. Ggf. noch eine Anzeige wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr bzw. Amtsanmaßung stellen.


----------



## dopero (22. August 2018)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Threadthema als auch der Problematik "Zeichen 250":
> Ich hatte vor Kurzem eine ganz interessante Konversation mit der Zentralstelle der Forstverwaltung in Neustadt. Wir waren uns zumindest in der Frage einig, dass auf den allermeisten Waldwegen die StVO Anwendung findet, da es sich (vor allem durch die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis des Befahrens von Waldwegen mit Fahrrädern als auch den Fußgängerverkehr / Wanderer) um "öffentlichen Verkehrsraum" handelt. ...


Das sind dann aber eine der ganz wenigen die diesen Zusammenhang, öffentlicher Verkehrsraum -> StVO, überhaupt realisiert haben. Kann natürlich auch sein das anderen Stellen, z.B. Gemeindeverwaltungen, Tourismusverbände aber auch andere Behörden, dies nicht wissen wollen.

Man könnte sich mal Überlegen was das für Sperrungen in BW bedeutet. Dort werden ja oft grüne statt der roten Schilder verwendet.


----------



## Teufelstisch (22. August 2018)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber eine der ganz wenigen die diesen Zusammenhang, öffentlicher Verkehrsraum -> StVO, überhaupt realisiert haben. Kann natürlich auch sein das anderen Stellen, z.B. Gemeindeverwaltungen, Tourismusverbände aber auch andere Behörden, dies nicht wissen wollen.


Ja, man zierte sich auch bei der Oberen Forstbehörde ein wenig und war zuerst anderer Ansicht. Ich hatte dazu auch vor ner Weile einen Artikel in meinem Blog veröffentlicht; wen es interessiert, der kann ja mal vorbeischauen. Natürlich sind da so viele verschiedene Stellen beteiligt - und jede einzelne davon kann sich querstellen oder das Problem einfach weiter aussitzen. Die Konsequenz würde eigentlich in Rheinland-Pfalz lauten, dass quasi zigtausende 250er durch 260er ausgetauscht werden müssten. Und da geht es dann halt auch ums Geld. Wär vielleicht eine gute Kapitalanlage, sich an regionalen Verkehrszeichen-Herstellern zu beteiligen. 

Zu Versuchszwecken hab ich mir erstmal eine Verbandsgemeinde (Rodalben) rausgesucht, um ein bestimmtes 250er durch ein 260er austauschen zu lassen. Und für den "Anfang" sollten zumindest die Strecken des Mountainbike-Parks legalisiert werden. Falls da den Einheimischen was auffallen sollte, darf man mir das gerne mitteilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dietrichw (29. August 2018)

Bernd Wallner mal wieder...  Wenn er damit durchkommt, haben wir definitiv ein Problem, denn was da jetzt festgeschrieben wird, wird wohl so schnell nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## Simoni84 (29. August 2018)

.


----------



## Simoni84 (29. August 2018)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Schade, dass du kein Foto gemacht hast. Mich interessieren solche "Eigenkreationen" sehr.
> 
> Den Pfad von der Neuscharfeneck (Richtung Drei Buchen?) ist in der Tat einer derer, die man besser nur unter der Woche befährt; am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter macht das weder dem Biker, noch den Fußgängern Spaß.





Hi ,

Schilder sehen aktuell so aus ...


----------



## südpfälzer (29. August 2018)

"nicht querwaldein-fahren" und "auf den Wegen bleiben" hört sich jetzt eher nach illegalen Trails an als MTBs aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.


----------



## Athabaske (30. August 2018)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> "nicht querwaldein-fahren" und "auf den Wegen bleiben" hört sich jetzt eher nach illegalen Trails an als MTBs aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.


...zumal auch sehr höflich formuliert wurde.


----------



## Simoni84 (30. August 2018)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> "nicht querwaldein-fahren" und "auf den Wegen bleiben" hört sich jetzt eher nach illegalen Trails an als MTBs aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.





Die Schilder hängen / hingen z.Bsp :

Burgruine Scharfeneck = Trail Richtung 3 Buchen

Ohrensberg = "Trail" (glaube Opferschale) Richtung LD Hütte

Hainbachtal = Einstige zur Walddusche

Ob noch weitere Schilder geplant / aufgehängt sind , weiß ich nicht.

Bei der Opferschale nachvollziehbar, die anderen Schilder sollen demnach "illegale Trails" markieren und verbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (30. August 2018)

Vielleicht sollen die dort dann gar nicht hängen?
Weiß evtl. @Kelme mehr?


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. August 2018)

Warum die Rheinpfalz hier mal wieder gänzlich unkritisch als das Sprachrohr des PWV fungiert...?


dietrichw schrieb:


> Bernd Wallner mal wieder...


Tja, es gibt hier immer noch eine sehr große Zahl von MTB'ern, die das in der Weise belohnt, dass sie ständig Hütten des PWV besuchen. Da heißt es dann immer, dass die Leute in den Hütten ja alle so nett und progressiv wären und nix gegen MTB'er hätten. Zumindest nix gegen deren Geld...!

Dann frage ich halt einmal mehr, wieso ich überhaupt derartige Forderungen nach Gesetzesverschärfungen lesen muss? Und warum die MTB-Interessenvertretungen (insb. ein regelrecht professionell aus dem Boden gestampfter "Verein") dazu keine Stellungnahme abgeben, zumindest per Leserbrief...!? Solange die "Vernünftigen" im PWV eine derartige Führung dulden bzw. wählen, muss man den PWV als "Feind" des Moutainbikens betrachten. Derartige Äußerungen sind der beste Beleg dafür, dass "Anbiedern" zum Scheitern verurteilt ist...!

Die Kernzonen sind m. E. völlig unproblematisch, da dabei sowieso in der Regel Flächen ausgewiesen werden, die wenig bis kaum erschlossen sind.

Zu den völlig unverbindlichen Info-Schildern: ständen die an irgendwelchen selbstgebauten Querfeldein-Strecken hätte ich nix dagegen. An normalen Pfaden haben die nix verloren, da sie zu nix anderem als dem Aufwiegeln anderer Waldbesucher dienen.

Noch schnell ein Link zum im Artikel genannten Entwurf.


----------



## Kelme (30. August 2018)

Was ein Geschäftsführer des PWV Bernd Wallner da äußert verhält sich zum Teil komplett konträr zu dem, was auf der Ebene der PWV-Ortsvereine passiert. Mountainbiker sind (auch) Wanderer und Wanderer sind (auch) Mountainbiker. Funktionen werden in Ortsgruppen von Menschen übernommen, die "zufällig" auch Mountainbiker sind. Es wird mal Zeit, dass die Ortsvereine der Geschäftsführung des PWV mal Bescheid geben, wie weit er sich von der Basis entfernt hat.


----------



## tommybgoode (30. August 2018)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Noch schnell ein Link zum im Artikel genannten Entwurf.



Glücklicherweise lese ich hier nichts, das uns Mountainbiker einschränkt. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Dass Herr Wallner die Mountainbiker gerne aus dem Wald verbannen würde, ist ja erst mal nicht mehr als seine persönliche Meinung (auch wenn dies in der Rheinpfalz als Meinung des PWV dargestellt wird) Von daher sollte man natürlich darauf achten, dass seine Meinung nicht doch im Entwurf landet, aber aktuell scheint mir die Verordnung unproblematisch.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2018)

In dem bisherigen Dokument konnte ich auch nichts finden. Die einzig relevanten Stellen scheinen diese zu sein:

_§6 Einheitliche Entwicklung, Handlungsprogramm
(1) Zu den Aufgaben des Trägers des Biosphärenreservates zur einheitlichen Entwicklung des Gebietes und zur Wahrnehmung der Belange gehören insbesondere
[...]
7. die Koordinierung und Durchführung von Maßnahmen zur Förderung des Naturverständnisses, der Bildung für nachhaltige Entwicklung, der Besucherlenkung und -information und regionaltypischer Orts- und Landschaftsbilder,

[...]

(3) Soweit die Besucherlenkung und -information nach Absatz 1 Nr. 7 eine Neuordnung des Wanderns, Reitens oder Befahrens erfordert, trifft die obere Naturschutzbehörde die entsprechenden Anordnungen nach Maßgabe des gebilligten Handlungsprogramms._


und


_§7 Schutzbestimmungen
[...]
(4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können. Das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren ist auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt. [...]_


----------



## tommybgoode (30. August 2018)

Genau. Das betrifft also den Naturschutz allgemein und behandelt alle Waldbesucher gleich. Und da kann ja eigentlich kaum einer etwas dagegen haben.


----------



## orangerauch (30. August 2018)

Problematisch finde ich nach all diesen Erkenntnissen,  dass die Rheinpfalz Wallners persöniche Haltung an aller erster Stelle zitiert und somit den Lesern als Leitmotiv des Biosphärenreservats suggeriert, obgleich nichts davon in dessen Entwurf dazu zu finden ist. 
Ich höre jetzt schon den Satz: "es stand doch sogar in der Rheinpfalz dass im Biosphärenverservat Pfälzer Wald das biken auf pälzer pädeln verboten ist".


----------



## saturno (30. August 2018)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Problematisch finde ich nach all diesen Erkenntnissen,  dass die Rheinpfalz Wallners persöniche Haltung an aller erster Stelle zitiert und somit den Lesern als Leitmotiv des Biosphärenreservats suggeriert, obgleich nichts davon in dessen Entwurf dazu zu finden ist.
> Ich höre jetzt schon den Satz: "es stand doch sogar in der Rheinpfalz dass im Biosphärenverservat Pfälzer Wald das biken auf pälzer pädeln verboten ist".






genau. einweitere spruch den man auch schon hören musste:

ehr wissen jo, do derfen er garnid fahre, des war sogar im färnseh zu sähne....ich zäch eich a


----------



## tommybgoode (30. August 2018)

Dann radle ich mit einem freundlichen "Nö, steht da nicht, einen schönen Tag noch" weiter 

Aber ihr habt natürlich schon recht, dass es für die MTB'ler etwas doof ist, dass Herrn Wallners Meinung als PWV-Meinung rüberkommt und auch noch unglücklicherweise ganz am Anfang steht.


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. August 2018)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise lese ich hier nichts, das uns Mountainbiker einschränkt. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


Nö, die Naturparkverordnung war ja auch bisher schon für Radfahrer / Mountainbiker unproblematisch. Meiner bescheidenen persönlichen Meinung nach würde die von Wallner gewünschte Regelung dort auch thematisch gar nicht reinpassen; wird daher auch mit 99-prozentiger Sicherheit nicht passieren.


tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dass Herr Wallner die Mountainbiker gerne aus dem Wald verbannen würde, ist ja erst mal nicht mehr als seine persönliche Meinung (auch wenn dies in der Rheinpfalz als Meinung des PWV dargestellt wird) Von daher sollte man natürlich darauf achten, dass seine Meinung nicht doch im Entwurf landet, aber aktuell scheint mir die Verordnung unproblematisch.


Warum sind sich hier denn alle so sicher, dass das "nur" seine "persönliche Meinung" sei? Der gute Mann wurde ausdrücklich in der Funktion als PWV-Geschäftsführer zum Thema "Biosphäre-Pfälzerwald-Verordnung" interviewt - und es fiel ihm nix Wichtigeres ein, als mal wieder gegen Radfahrer zu hetzen... Wenn sich ein Geschäftsführer derart in der Presse äußert, ist das eben nicht nur eine "Privatmeinung" - sondern sie stellt klar, welche Ansicht der PWV als Ganzes nach außen hin vertritt!

Nebenbei: Es ist zwar schön, dass wir den Artikel hier per Screenshot lesen und diskutieren können - das ist urheberrechtlich allerdings ziemlichst heikel...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (3. September 2018)

Stellungnahme des PWV auf Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pfaelzerwald.verein/posts/1910369675725495?__tn__=H-RH-R

Darf dort gerne kommentiert werden.

Ich sehe es so, dass sich der PWV versucht heraus zu reden. In der Zeitung spricht man noch von dringendem Handlungsbedarf dass schmale Wege tabu seien.

Jetzt auf einmal sieht man ein gutes Miteinander und schiebt die "Schuld" auf das Landeswaldgesetz, welches man nur konkretisieren möchte. 

Der PWV könnte sich doch auch so positionieren, dass das Landeswaldgesetz liberal ausgelegt wird. Macht er aber nicht.


----------



## Teufelstisch (3. September 2018)

Scheinbar ist es heute kaum noch irgendwem möglich, sowas auf einer eigenen Plattform - und nicht bei Zuckerbergs Freiwilligen-Stasi zu veröffentlichen...!? Übersetzt lautet das in etwa: "Wir haben nix gegen MTB'er - solange sie sich von "unseren" Pfaden fernhalten!


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der PWV könnte sich doch auch so positionieren, dass das Landeswaldgesetz liberal ausgelegt wird. Macht er aber nicht.


Eben. Er könnte ja auch eine Änderung oder Klarstellung zugunsten der MTB'er fordern - tut aber genau das Gegenteil und will das "Verbot" auch noch in der Biosphärenordnung verankert haben! Es ist ja aber nebenbei noch nicht einmal sicher, ob das LWaldG überhaupt anwendbar ist, da die StVO ja auch im Wald gilt - oder gelten könnte.


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht fällt dem ein oder anderen in der nächsten Zeit ja auf, dass zumindest im Bereich der Verbandsgemeinde Rodalben vor allem auf den Strecken des Mtbparks die (auch Radverkehr verbietenden) Verkehrsschilder ausgetauscht oder ergänzt werden. Die VG Rodalben hat bspw. auch vor einer Weile endlich mal den Verbindungsweg zwischen der B 270 und der Horbergsiedlung für Radfahrer freigegeben:

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/IMG_2823n.jpg

Von der L 497 darf man nun auch legal zum "Radweg" zwischen dem Neuhof und Münchweiler abbiegen:

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/IMG_2858n.jpg


----------



## dopero (11. Januar 2019)

Toller Schilderwald...


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Januar 2019)

Und weiter...!?


----------



## Athabaske (11. Januar 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Toller Schilderwald...


...die Zukunft des Bikens im Schilderwald?


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Januar 2019)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum ich in diesem (toten) Forum überhaupt noch was poste...!? Es kommt eh nix Gescheites bei rum...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. Januar 2019)

Dann lass es doch auch bitte


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Januar 2019)

Niemals...! 

Ich finde es halt nur so unheimlich herzzerreißend, wie sehr von Seiten der Mountainbikerschaft das Engagement von Leuten, die sich in Sachen "Legalisierung" des Waldwegenetzes bemühen, gewürdigt wird...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (15. Januar 2019)

Lieber @Teufelstisch, Dein Engament ist klasse, vorbildlich und sehr wichtig! Ohne Leute wie Dich würden wir Mountainbiker vermutlich nur noch auf der Rolle fahren. Lass Dich von „dummen“ Kommentaren nicht ärgern. Meinen allergrößten Respekt.


----------



## Simoni84 (28. März 2019)

Moin , Moin

Ist mir gestern zum ersten Mal nähe NFH Kiesbuckel/St.Johann aufgefallen.
Vllt. hängt das da auch schon länger..
Ist auf jeden Fall mal n "positiver" Hinweis.


----------



## DAKAY (28. März 2019)

Die Schilder gehören zum Mountainbikepark PW. Und hängen hier auch des Öfteren.


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. März 2019)

So ischs! Find ich gut


----------



## dopero (28. März 2019)

Ich kenne diese Schilder und finde die Regelung eher zwiespältig.
Mit dem "Wanderer haben Vorrang" wird nur die Meinung einiger Fußgänger gestärkt sie dürften sich alles erlauben und hätten jetzt die absolute Hoheit auf diesen Wegen. Genau das hat aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme nichts zu tun.


----------



## Athabaske (28. März 2019)

dopero schrieb:


> Mit dem "Wanderer haben Vorrang" wird nur die Meinung einiger Fußgänger gestärkt sie dürften sich alles erlauben und hätten jetzt die absolute Hoheit auf diesen Wegen. Genau das hat aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme nichts zu tun.


...das soll, meiner Ansicht nach, nur klar machen, der Schnellere (=Radfahrer) soll auf den Langsameren (=Fußgänger) Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoni84 (28. März 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das soll, meiner Ansicht nach, nur klar machen, der Schnellere (=Radfahrer) soll auf den Langsameren (=Fußgänger) Rücksicht nehmen.



Sehe ich eigentlich genauso.

Nach reinem Maßstab eigentlich selbstverständlich.

Und es nimmt einigen Wanderern den Wind aus den Zegel , bzgl. MTB Verbot auf dem Weg bzw. getreu dem Motto : ihr habt hier nichts zu suchen... etc...

Als MTB'ler kann man sich sogar in diesem Fall auf das Schild beziehen.


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2019)

Das macht es ein wenig deutlicher. Hat nicht immer was mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun, sondern Rücksichtnahme einfach da, wo es sinnvoll ist.


----------



## dopero (28. März 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das soll, meiner Ansicht nach, nur klar machen, der Schnellere (=Radfahrer) soll auf den Langsameren (=Fußgänger) Rücksicht nehmen.


Und warum bemüht man dann den Begriff Vorrang? Darunter verstehen leider zu viele das alle anderen zurück zustecken haben.



Simoni84 schrieb:


> Als MTB'ler kann man sich sogar in diesem Fall auf das Schild beziehen.


Und bekommt dann den Vorrang unter die Nase gerieben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Der Fussgänger ist doch der schwächere "Verkehrsteilnehmer ".
Oder willst du die einfach umbrettern, weil du Vorfahrt hast?
Ich hoffe du fährst kein Auto


----------



## dopero (28. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Fussgänger ist doch der schwächere "Verkehrsteilnehmer".


Gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme bedeutet für mich das beide Seiten aufeinander achten und bei Begegnungen ihr möglichstes tun um die Situation für beide Seiten ungefährlich und mit minimalen Einschränkungen zu lösen.
Bei Vorrang wird dagegen eine Seite bevorzugt und darf die andere Seite einschränken, z.B. behindern. 



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fährst kein Auto


Ich fahre Auto und kenne sogar den Unterschied zwischen Vorrang und Vorfahrt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Ich finde, im Pfälzer Wald kann man sich diesbezüglich (gegenseitige Rücksicht) echt nicht beschweren, bin jedesmal sehr angetan, wenn ich bei euch unterwegs bin.
Fahr ma hier in BaWü, das is ma richtig ätzend!
Hier gibts nur gegeneinander oder aneinander vorbei, egal, wie man es versucht...traurig, aber wahr

Sowas hab ich im PW noch nie erlebt
Dennoch: manchmal hat man Vorfahrt, sollte dennoch Vorrang gewähren
Wenn alle nur ein bisschen aufeinander achten, läufts rund, auch im Wald


----------



## Irie Guide (29. März 2019)

Weil es gerade zum Thema passt, poste ich den Flyer hier noch mal.
Der Pfalzbiker e.V. hat 5.000 dieser Exemplare drucken lassen. Dieser werden im ganzen Pfälzerwald vorwiegend auf Hütten verteilt, um auf beiden Seiten (Biker und Wanderer) für eine gutes Miteinander zu appellieren. Auch wenn dieses zu 90 Prozent klappt, kommen doch immer wieder "böse Stimmen" in den Medien auf.


----------



## Teufelstisch (31. März 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...das soll, meiner Ansicht nach, nur klar machen, der Schnellere (=Radfahrer) soll auf den Langsameren (=Fußgänger) Rücksicht nehmen.


Das steht sowieso schon in § 1 StVO - und brauch eigentlich nicht in der Weise gesondert erwähnt zu werden. Außer vielleicht, dass die StVO auch im Wald gilt.


Simoni84 schrieb:


> Und es nimmt einigen Wanderern den Wind aus den Zegel , bzgl. MTB Verbot auf dem Weg bzw. getreu dem Motto : ihr habt hier nichts zu suchen... etc...


Es bestärkt im Gegenzug unter Umständen die Ansicht einiger Leute, MTBer hätten dort, wo mal keine derartigen Schilder stehen, nix verloren.

Diese Schilder sind rechtlich sowieso völlig wumpe. Einen "Vorrang" (im straßenverkehrsrechtlichen Sinne) können Sie so oder so nicht bewirken. Diesen Begriff halte ich nicht nur daher für etwas unglücklich gewählt, denn es kann in der Tat den ein oder anderen besonders Sturköpfigen dazu verleiten, partout keinen Platz zu machen.


dopero schrieb:


> Gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme bedeutet für mich das beide Seiten aufeinander achten und bei Begegnungen ihr möglichstes tun um die Situation für beide Seiten ungefährlich und mit minimalen Einschränkungen zu lösen.


Es bleibt trotzdem so, dass der, der allgemein schneller (und auf einem Fahrzeug) unterwegs ist, größere Verantwortung trägt, dass vor allem anderen nichts passiert.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Mai 2019)

Laut Wasgau-Anzeiger hat die Gemeinde Nothweiler übrigens mittels Satzung vom 9. Mai 2019 das Befahren von Feld- und Waldwegen auch Radfahrern pauschal verboten. Dies sei nur auf (nicht genauer definierten) "Radwegen" erlaubt. Und damit meint man ziemlich sicher auch nicht die Routen des MTB-Parks... Die man wohl einfach vergessen hat. 

Ich bezweifle allerdings vor allem die Waldwege betreffend die Ermächtigungsgrundlage an. Die Erlaubnis im § 22 (3) LWaldG kann m. E. mittels kommunaler Satzung nicht aufgehoben werden. Hatte die örtliche DIMB eigentlich schon einmal mit dem Thema Satzungen zu tun? Da kann und könnte ja jede Gemeinde jede Menge Unsinn treiben...


----------



## Athabaske (24. Mai 2019)

Also ich lese nur 





> Die in der Karte zu dieser Satzung (§ 1) als Radwege bezeichneten Wege werden zusätzlich zu der Zweckbestimmung nach Abs. 1 als Radwege vorgesehen


.

Radwege sind die mit dem blauen Schild?

Von einem allgemeinen Verbot lese ich nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Nicht unbedingt. "Als Radwege bezeichnet" muss nach meiner Lesart kein "Radweg" im straßenverkehrsrechtlichen Sinne sein. Der gehört nämlich in aller Regel zu einer Straße - und fällt damit nicht unter die Satzung. Man meint hier wohl hauptsächlich die HBR-Wege (weiße Schilder mit grüner Schrift). Also in diesem Falle nur den Weg Richtung Frankreich / Litschhof.

Das allgemeine Verbot ergibt sich aus § 4 (2) in Verbindung mit (1):

_Die Wege dienen vorrangig der Bewirtschaftung der land- und forstwirtschaftlich genutzten Grundstücke. Die Benutzung als Fußweg ist zulässig, soweit sich aus sonstigen Vorschriften keine Beschränkungen ergeben._​
Also zuerst der L+F-Verkehr, dann Fußverkehr. Radverkehr nur, wenn "Radweg". Siehe auch (5):

_Die Benutzung von Wegen über den satzungsgemäßen und gesetzlichen Zweck hinaus, insbesondere (...), ist nur mit Erlaubnis der Ortsgemeinde Nothweiler zulässig._​
Ich hab auch mal bei der VG Dahner Felsenland wegen einer brauchbaren Karte angefragt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal bei der VG Dahner Felsenland wegen einer brauchbaren Karte angefragt.


Was möchtest Du damit erreichen?


----------



## mw.dd (24. Mai 2019)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hatte die ...DIMB eigentlich schon einmal mit dem Thema Satzungen zu tun? Da kann und könnte ja jede Gemeinde jede Menge Unsinn treiben...


In Hessen gab es schon mal einen  Fall, wo eine Gemeinde eine 2-Meter-Regel auf ihrem Gemeindegebiet anordnen wollte. Ist aber ziemlich schnell wieder eingeknickt...
Gefunden: https://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Rechtsstreit_Gemeinde_Biebertal_2012.pdf


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du damit erreichen?




Vielleicht herausfinden, was die Gemeinde in ihrer Satzung mit "Radweg" meint...!?


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

... und wofür soll das gut sein?

Du hast schon sehr richtig erkannt, dass das Landeswaldgesetz für die Satzung keine Ermächtigungsgrundlage bietet und die der Satzung angefügte Karte unbrauchbar ist. Andere Karten wären nicht relevant.


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... und wofür soll das gut sein?




Um die Unfähigkeit der Leute, die diese fragwürdige Satzung entworfen haben, noch eindeutiger bloßzustellen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

Wenn es das ist was Du erreichen möchtest - > Wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wofür soll das gut sein?


Das frag ich mich bei deinen Fragen auch. Kannst du nicht woanders rumtrollen...!?


----------



## Athabaske (24. Mai 2019)

Es mag manchmal sehr schwer zu sein, das zu erkennen, aber er will vermutlich nur helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

Du bist engagiert und Du hast auch Ahnung, aber Dir fehlt ein sinnvolles Ziel und eine brauchbare Strategie.
Aktuell regst Du die Gemeinde eher zum "Nachbessern" an.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

*§ 3*
*Bereitstellung*
Die Ortsgemeinde Nothweiler gestattet die Benutzung der in § 1 aufgeführten
Wege nach Maßgabe dieser Satzung auf eigene Gefahr.

Es ist ja auch putzig, dass sich die Gemeinde selbst von der Haftung freistellt...


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aktuell regst Du die Gemeinde eher zum "Nachbessern" an.


So - Tu ich das? Also bin ICH mal wieder das Problem...? 

Was soll die denn groß "nachbessern", wenn sie die Satzung (das Radfahren betreffend) schon so oder so nicht hätte erlassen dürfen? Hier noch eine Klarstellung des Ortsbürgermeisters:

_Wie von Ihnen bereits angemerkt, ist in der von Ihnen zitierten Satzung das Befahren allgemein verboten und nur auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen, bzw. ausgeschilderten Wegen erlaubt.

Sollten Sie eine genauere Karte benötigen, wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung._​


----------



## Teufelstisch (24. Mai 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch putzig, dass sich die Gemeinde selbst von der Haftung freistellt...


Das Befahren von nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Wegen erfolgt in aller Regel auch auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2019)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das Befahren von nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Wegen erfolgt in aller Regel auch auf eigene Gefahr.


Ja, aber nicht aufgrund der Satzung...


----------



## Teufelstisch (7. Januar 2020)

Juhu! Endlich dürfen wir die "Waldautobahnen" rund um den Luitpoldturm auch straßenverkehrsrechtlich legal befahren! 

http://*****************/blog/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/EOS_20-0042.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (6. März 2020)

Die Kreisverwaltung Südwestpfalz hat mir in Sachen Nothweiler heute kurz und knapp Folgendes mitgeteilt:


> in o. g. Angelegenheit hat die Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung Dahner Felsenland uns zwischenzeitlich mitgeteilt, dass sie der Ortsgemeinde Nothweiler vorschlagen wird, die in Rede stehende Satzung wieder aufzuheben.



Nun werde ich demnächst noch nachfragen, was sie genau dazu bewogen hat und ob die Ortsgemeinde Nothweiler dieser Empfehlung auch folgen wird.


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Juni 2020)

> Bad Dürkheim (ots)
> 
> Am 12.06.2020 fand die erste Kontrolle am Drachenfels statt. Zusammen mit der zuständigen Försterin und Revierleiterin, sowie einer Mitarbeiterin der Lokalredaktion DÜW der Rheinpfalz wurden die relevanten Örtlichkeiten auf dem Felsplateau in Augenschein genommen. Ein Hotspot, ist der Südfels mit Drachenhöhle, Durchblickskammer und darüber liegendem Aussichtspunkt. Es konnten zahlreiche, sich regelkonform verhaltende Wanderkleingruppen angetroffen und bezüglich der Naturschutzproblematik sensibilisiert und für ihr besonnenes Verhalten gelobt werden. *Hier nochmal der Hinweis, dass das Gipfelplateau (NSG) für MTB- /Radfahrer komplett gesperrt ist.*











						POL-PDNW: Präventionskontrolle am Drachenfels
					

Bad Dürkheim (ots) - Am 12.06.2020 fand die erste Kontrolle am Drachenfels statt. Zusammen mit der zuständigen Försterin und Revierleiterin, sowie einer Mitarbeiterin der...




					www.presseportal.de
				



Gab es hierfür einen besonderen Anlass? Ich war da oben erst ein einziges Mal. In der Verordnung steht jedenfalls mal nix von einer expliziten Sperrung für Radfahrer / Mountainbiker.


----------



## Simoni84 (14. Juni 2020)

Gute Frage.

Hab vor Tagen diesen Artikel per Whatsapp bekommen (Generell zum Thema : Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzer Wald)
Kein direkter Bezug auf den Post oben.





__





						Jagd-News und Wissen für Jäger | PIRSCH
					

Jagd-Portal für Jägerinnen & Jäger mit Nachrichten, Wetter, Filmen und einem großen Info-Bereich rund um das Thema Wild & Jagd.




					www.jagderleben.de


----------



## Teufelstisch (14. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis.


> Die Polizeiinspektion Boppard appelliert an eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern. Ebenso verweist sie darauf, dass das Fahren abseits von Waldwegen, insbesondere das *Befahren von Wanderwegen* nicht erlaubt ist. *Dies* wird durch § 22 des rheinland-pfälzischen Landeswaldgesetz geregelt.


Nö, das wird dort nicht geregelt. ? Das LWaldG kennt nämlich keine Wanderwege. ?

Erstaunlich, wozu die Polizei und Ordnungsbehörden derzeit Zeit haben. Im Wasgau ist ja in der PI Dahn vor einiger Zeit das Jagdfieber auf Wildcamper ausgebrochen. ?


----------



## Laerry (15. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> POL-PDNW: Präventionskontrolle am Drachenfels
> 
> 
> Bad Dürkheim (ots) - Am 12.06.2020 fand die erste Kontrolle am Drachenfels statt. Zusammen mit der zuständigen Försterin und Revierleiterin, sowie einer Mitarbeiterin der...
> ...



Bisher waren da auch keine Hinweisschilder. Zumindest früher gab es unterhalb des Südfelsens mal ein Verbotsschild, die gelb-rote Abfahrt dort Richtung Tal zu nehmen. Wenn dieser eine Weg explizit verboten wurde, dachte ich mir bisher, müssten die anderen ja erlaubt sein, wenn dort keine Hinweisschilder sind.


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juni 2020)

Hast du zufällig ein Foto von dem Schild? Kannst du es beschreiben?


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. Juni 2020)

Auskunft der PI Bad Dürkheim:


> Nach § 22 Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) darf nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers (beim Staatswald handelt es sich um das Forstamt) gezeltet oder abseits der Waldwege Fahrrad gefahren werden.
> 
> Nach § 24 LWaldG darf grundsätzlich nur mit Genehmigung des Forstamts ein Feuer angezündet werden.
> 
> ...



*Meine Antwort:*

Sehr geehrter Herr X,

§ 22 (3) S. 1 LWaldG beinhaltet sogar die *ausdrückliche Erlaubnis*, auf *Straßen und Waldwegen* Rad zu fahren. Auch im Bereich des NSG Drachenfels gibt es solche Waldwege, die legal befahren werden dürfen. Sie stellen in Ihrer PM einen speziellen Bezug zum NSG her, der vom Sachverhalt selbst, als auch von der Rechtslage nicht gedeckt ist.

In diesem Sinne ist die Behauptung in der Pressemeldung in ihrer Pauschalität nicht haltbar, weshalb ich die PI Bad Dürkheim hiermit um eine Richtigstellung bzw. *Gegendarstellung* bitten möchte.

Das Forstamt hat im Übrigen (wie die Polizei) auch nur dann eine Berechtigung zur Personalienfeststellung, wenn jemand eben eine solche Owi begangen hat. Das ist beim Befahren von Waldwegen im Sinne des § 3 (7) LWaldG mit Fahrrädern nicht der Fall.

Wobei auch hier noch darauf hingewiesen sei, dass das rheinland-pfälzische LWaldG keine Legaldefinition von "Fußwegen / -pfaden" enthält. Darüber hinaus bleiben gem. § 22 (5) S. 1 LWaldG die Vorschriften des (höherrangigen) Straßenverkehrsrechts unberührt.


----------



## NewK (15. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Foto von dem Schild? Kannst du es beschreiben?


Ein Foto hat er ganz bestimmt nicht gemacht  womit auch? Gelle @Laerry ?!


----------



## Laerry (15. Juni 2020)

NewK schrieb:


> Ein Foto hat er ganz bestimmt nicht gemacht  womit auch? Gelle @Laerry ?!


Smartphones sind für mich Abfall!!


----------



## Laerry (15. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das Schild aussah, möglicherweise tatsächlich das SVTO-Schild mit rotem Rand. Aber das war nie in Richtung Plateau angebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (15. Juni 2020)

Laerry schrieb:


> Smartphones sind für mich Abfall!!


Ich dachte Bio? ?


----------



## Oldie19 (15. Juni 2020)

In der SWR-Landesschau behauptete eine Beamtin der Forstverwaltung Bad Dürkheim, Mountainbiker würden die Berge herabfahren und dabei Wanderer beleidigen. Das würden diese immer montags in Beschwerdeanrufen bei der Forstverwaltung beanstanden! Stimmt das?


----------



## ma1208 (15. Juni 2020)

Also das Mountainbiker die Berge herabfahren kann ich unbedingt bestätigen. Dieser Teil der Aussage ist definitiv keine Fake-News.


----------



## Oldie19 (15. Juni 2020)

Interessant ist auch der Versuch in der heutigen Rheinpfalz, Ausgabe Mittelhaardt, irgendetwas mit aggressiven Mountainbikern mit Klappspaten und Neonazis in einem Artikel zu verwursten.


----------



## DAKAY (15. Juni 2020)

Oldie19 schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch der Versuch in der heutigen Rheinpfalz, Ausgabe Mittelhaardt, irgendetwas mit aggressiven Mountainbikern mit Klappspaten und Neonazis in einem Artikel zu verwursten.


Hier der Artikel:


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich war bisher 3 mal in den letzten Wochen mit dem Rad auf dem Drachenfels.
Verbotsschlider hab ich keine gesehen, habe mir auch extra nochmal die Hinwesischilder zum Gebiet Drachenfels durchgelesen. Negative Erfahrungen mit Wanderern gabs da obne für mich auch noch nie.
Im Gegenteil, die sind immer wieder überrascht und zollen einem Respekt, dass man da auch ohne Motor hochkommt.


----------



## Quente (16. Juni 2020)

... die Beamten sollten mal lieber die Hüttenbesucher kontrollieren, die nach 2-3 Schoppen noch nach Hause fahren und jeden auf einem MTB dumm anlabern. Die Straßen würden leerer.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Juni 2020)

Laerry schrieb:


> Smartphones sind für mich Abfall!!


Nicht nur Abfall, sondern (giftiger) Sondermüll. ? Zum Anfertigen von Fotos wurden übrigens irgendwann mal "Fotoapparate" / "Kameras" erfunden. Ich weiß, das kann sich heute im Zeitalter der 24/7 Dauerüberwachung durch Foolphones keiner mehr vorstellen. ?



Laerry schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie das Schild aussah, möglicherweise tatsächlich das SVTO-Schild mit rotem Rand. Aber das war nie in Richtung Plateau angebracht!


Wenn irgendwer mal wieder da oben unterwegs ist und irgendwelche Schilder sieht, bitte ein Foto machen. Ein StVO-Verkehrszeichen darf nur die Straßenverkehrsbehörde anordnen. Dann könnte man bspw. wegen Amtsanmaßung ermitteln lassen. ?

Ansonsten scheint hier also wieder mal eine mediale Kampagne aus dem Nichts heraus gestartet zu werden, um eine Minderheit zu diskreditieren.[OT gelöscht, die Moderation]

Die PI hat sich übrigens nicht mehr gemeldet. Dann werde ich meine Beschwerde morgen mal an die Polizeidirektion weiterleiten.


----------



## Karolus (16. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> POL-PDNW: Präventionskontrolle am Drachenfels
> 
> 
> Bad Dürkheim (ots) - Am 12.06.2020 fand die erste Kontrolle am Drachenfels statt. Zusammen mit der zuständigen Försterin und Revierleiterin, sowie einer Mitarbeiterin der...
> ...




§ 23 BNatSchG (2): 
Alle Handlungen, die zu einer Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung des Naturschutzgebiets oder seiner Bestandteile oder zu einer nachhaltigen Störung führen können, sind nach Maßgabe näherer Bestimmungen verboten. Soweit es der Schutzzweck erlaubt, können Naturschutzgebiete der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden. 

Einfach ausgedrückt ist also in einem NSG (im Gegensatz z.B. zum LSG) erstmal alles verboten was nicht explizit erlaubt ist. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist die Verordnung zum NSG Drachenfels völlig sinnlos, da diese nur aufzählt was verboten ist und keine Aussagen darüber Trifft was denn davon abweichend erlaubt ist. Genau genommen dürfte man das Gebiet also überhaupt nicht betreten. Schließlich wird das NSG in der Verordnung nirgends explizit "der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht". Oder reicht hier das Vorhandensein der Wege und der Hinweis auf die Ausschilderung an den Zugängen aus? Falls ja, erschließt sich mir auch nicht, warum MTBler dann davon ausgenommen sein sollten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (16. Juni 2020)

Ich denke was klar illegal ist - und im Rheinpfalz-Artikel noch am fundiertesten kritisiert wird - ist das Anlegen von neuen Trails. Das sollten wir Biker unterlassen, ganz besonders natürlich im Naturschutzgebiet! Wer im NSG buddelt, macht sich nicht zu unrecht leicht angreifbar. Dass das natürlich auf "alle Biker" pauschalisiert wird, liegt leider in unserer Natur.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Juni 2020)

Du übersiehst da etwas Entscheidendes:


Karolus schrieb:


> (...) *nach Maßgabe näherer Bestimmungen* (...)
> 
> Einfach ausgedrückt ist also in einem NSG (im Gegensatz z.B. zum LSG) erstmal alles verboten was nicht explizit erlaubt ist.


Ein entschiedenes *Nein*! In Deutschland gilt immer noch das Bestimmtheitsgebot. Verbote müssen eindeutig und unmissverständlich geregelt sein. Genau hierzu wurde die entsprechende NSG-Verordnung für das Gebiet am Drachenfels erlassen, mit den entsprechenden Ge- bzw. Verboten.

Das muss man heutzutage auch noch einmal ausdrücklich klarstellen. Gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass vor allem durch die abenteuerlichen, durch keinerlei Begründungen gedeckten Corona-Verordnungen seit Monaten in einer noch nie dagewesen Art und Weise nach dem Gegenteil des Bestimmtheitsgrundsatzes praktiziert wird. ? In Berlin wurden bspw. auch deshalb vor einer Weile ein Teil der Corona-Bußgeldvorschriften verwaltungsgerichtlich einkassiert, weil eben jene Bestimmungen nicht eindeutig genug formuliert waren - also niemand weiß, wann er nun eine Owi begeht und wann nicht.


----------



## A7XFreak (16. Juni 2020)

Klasse jetzt wird hier auch noch dazu aufgerufen Mountainbiker zu denunzieren ?
Was mich auch stört ist dieser pauschalisierende Begriff Wildcampen. Zum Beispiel ist übernachten ohne Zelt für mich kein Campen. Genauso wenn Leute einfach nur in ihrem Auto/Wohnmobil schlafen ohne irgendwas rauszustellen.


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Juni 2020)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Klasse jetzt wird hier auch noch dazu aufgerufen Mountainbiker zu denunzieren ?


Echt? Wo denn?

Bzgl. des Campierens hatte ich lediglich auf den m. E. übertrieben Eifer einer bestimmten, offenbar gelangweilten, im Dahner Felsenland ansässigen Polizeiinspektion hingewiesen. Es gibt halt nun einmal diese Naturparkverordnung, die das Übernachten in dieser Weise untersagt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2020)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher 3 mal in den letzten Wochen mit dem Rad auf dem Drachenfels.
> Verbotsschlider hab ich keine gesehen, habe mir auch extra nochmal die Hinwesischilder zum Gebiet Drachenfels durchgelesen.


Dann warst du vermutlich zu schnell. War gestern von Lambertsx über die 7 Wegekreuzung zum Drachenfels unterwegs. Ca. 500m dahinter steht das Dreiecksschild Naturschutzgebiet und darunter einlaminiert und an dem neuen Pfosten *festgetackert* diese beiden Schilder. Leider ohne Handy unterwegs sonst hätte ich es fotografiert. Hab auch nur dieses eine Schild gesehen. Vom Saupferch ist mir nichts aufgefallen. In wie weit dieses Laminieren der Rechtsprechung entspricht und ob diese so montierten Schilder Rechtscharakter haben müsste jemand klären der davon Ahnung hat. Ergo. Wieder ein hotspot weniger.


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Juni 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann warst du vermutlich zu schnell. War gestern von Lambertsx über die 7 Wegekreuzung zum Drachenfels unterwegs. Ca. 500m dahinter steht das Dreiecksschild Naturschutzgebiet und darunter einlaminiert und an dem neuen Pfosten *festgetackert* diese beiden Schilder. Leider ohne Handy unterwegs sonst hätte ich es fotografiert. Hab auch nur dieses eine Schild gesehen. Vom Saupferch ist mir nichts aufgefallen. In wie weit dieses Laminieren der Rechtsprechung entspricht und ob diese so montierten Schilder Rechtscharakter haben müsste jemand klären der davon Ahnung hat. Ergo. Wieder ein hotspot weniger.


Das grünumrandete, dreieckige Schild kenne ich.
Die beiden darunter sind mir neu.
Vielleicht hängen dir erst seit der Kontrolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Juni 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann warst du vermutlich zu schnell. War gestern von Lambertsx über die 7 Wegekreuzung zum Drachenfels unterwegs. Ca. 500m dahinter steht das Dreiecksschild Naturschutzgebiet und darunter einlaminiert und an dem neuen Pfosten *festgetackert* diese beiden Schilder. Leider ohne Handy unterwegs sonst hätte ich es fotografiert. Hab auch nur dieses eine Schild gesehen. Vom Saupferch ist mir nichts aufgefallen. In wie weit dieses Laminieren der Rechtsprechung entspricht und ob diese so montierten Schilder Rechtscharakter haben müsste jemand klären der davon Ahnung hat. Ergo. Wieder ein hotspot weniger.











						Drachenfels
					

Verbot für Reiter & Mountainbiker




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				




ich war so frei und habe mein Handy gezückt...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (24. Juni 2020)

Also das laminierte würde ich ignorieren, da kann ja jeder kommen!


----------



## DAKAY (24. Juni 2020)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Also das laminierte würde ich ignorieren, da kann ja jeder kommen!


Das stimmt


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> ich war so frei und habe mein Handy gezückt...


Das sind keine von der zuständigen Behörde angeordneten Verkehrszeichen im Sinne des § 39 StVO und der VwV; sie entfalten also *keinerlei Rechtswirkung*.

Es wäre nett, wenn jemand mal nicht nur die Schilder und "Zettel", sondern auch die Wege innerhalb des NSG fotografieren könnte.


DAKAY schrieb:


> Das stimmt


Genial! Wo hängt das?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das sind keine von der zuständigen Behörde angeordneten Verkehrszeichen im Sinne des § 39 StVO und der VwV; sie entfalten also *keinerlei Rechtswirkung*.
> 
> Es wäre nett, wenn jemand mal nicht nur die Schilder und "Zettel", sondern auch die Wege innerhalb des NSG fotografieren könnte.
> 
> Genial! Wo hängt das?



Von der Hütte Lambertskreuz aus kommend in Richtung Drachenfels unterhalb des Drachenfels, beginnend ab dem schmalen Pfad/Trail. Ca. 300 Meter nach der 7 Wege Kreuzung









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com.br


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Juni 2020)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Also das laminierte würde ich ignorieren, da kann ja jeder kommen!


Mmm. Interessante Aussage. Nur aktuell verblasen wir nur heiße Luft. Solange kein rechtskundiger Biker sprich RA/StA dazu Stellung nimmt steht hier das Verbotsschild. Und wenn wir dort in eine Kontrolle kommen, die wohl auf dem Drachenfels auch schon stattgefunden hat, sehen wir ziemlich alt aus. Hab das gefunden. 








						Übungen zum Verwaltungsrecht und zur Bescheidtechnik
					

Die Autoren erläutern im ersten Teil Kenntnisse und Methoden zur Falllösung sowie für das Anfertigen von Gutachten und daraus folgenden Bescheiden. Dabei weisen sie auch auf Folgen von sprachliche Fehlern hin und geben Hinweise, um diese zu vermeiden. Mit zahlreichen und auf Bereiche der...



					books.google.de
				



Würde für mich bedeuten, wenn eine Behörde diese Schilder montiert hat haben sie Rechtscharakter. Aber ich bin kein Jurist.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (25. Juni 2020)

Dann lies doch mal den Beitrag von @Teufelstisch  nur 2 Beiträge über deinem!


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> diese Schilder


Das sind aber keine (RAL-zertifizierten) Schilder / Verkehrszeichen.  Außerdem müssen die von der Straßenverkehrsbehörde angeordnet werden.

Das grüne NSG-Dreieck ist ein (naturschutzrechtliches) Hinweisschild. Rechtsgrundlage für das NSG Drachenfels ist die weiter oben verlinkte Verordnung; da steht nix drin zum Thema Radfahren.

Die Forstbehörde hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch bei mir gemeldet und vertritt die Auffassung, dass es im NSG keine Waldwege im Sinne des LWaldG (sondern quasi nur "Pädelcher") gäbe - und deshalb das Radfahren dort verboten sei. Das hatte man in der PM ja allerdings so nicht begründet.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine (RAL-zertifizierten) Schilder / Verkehrszeichen.  Außerdem müssen die von der Straßenverkehrsbehörde angeordnet werden.
> 
> Das grüne NSG-Dreieck ist ein (naturschutzrechtliches) Hinweisschild. Rechtsgrundlage für das NSG Drachenfels ist die weiter oben verlinkte Verordnung; da steht nix drin zum Thema Radfahren.
> 
> Die Forstbehörde hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch bei mir gemeldet und vertritt die Auffassung, dass es im NSG keine Waldwege im Sinne des LWaldG (sondern quasi nur "Pädelcher") gäbe - und deshalb das Radfahren dort verboten sei. Das hatte man in der PM ja allerdings so nicht begründet.


Und wie soll ich als Ortsunkundige auf nem 2m Waldweg jetzt erkennen, das dieser plötzlich in nem nsg verläuft und dadurch illegal wird?


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2020)

Tja, da gilt der altbekannte Spruch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!"  Theoretisch muss ja jeder von uns alle achtunddrölfzich Millionen Rechtsnormen kennen; also z. B. auch Grünanlagen- sowie Feld- und Waldwegesatzungen. Bei NSG'en stehen aber ja zumindest recht oft die grünen Dreiecke rum; dann muss man sich "nur" noch schlau machen, was da in der jeweiligen Verordnung steht.

Aber: wenn die Sache mit Corona weiterhin so "gut" läuft, werden wir eh bald alle 24/7 getrackt; dann geht bei einer Einfahrt in die Verbotszone vom Zwangs-Smartphone mit Zwangs-App ein stiller Alarm an die zuständige Behörde - und das Bußgeld wird automatisch vom Konto abgebucht. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (25. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Die Forstbehörde hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch bei mir gemeldet und vertritt die Auffassung, dass es im NSG keine Waldwege im Sinne des LWaldG (sondern quasi nur "Pädelcher") gäbe - und deshalb das Radfahren dort verboten sei. Das hatte man in der PM ja allerdings so nicht begründet.


Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG), § 59 (2):





> Das Betreten des Waldes richtet sich nach dem Bundeswaldgesetz und den Waldgesetzen der Länder sowie im Übrigen nach dem sonstigen Landesrecht.


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2020)

Kommt da auch noch eine eigene Aussage von dir?  Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was du zur Diskussion beitragen möchtest? Polizei als auch Forstbehörde haben (entgegen der Begründung in der PM) verlautbart, dass das "Verbot", im NSG Drachenfels Rad zu fahren auf dem LWaldG (also dem Pädelcheverbot) beruhe. Das NSG spielte also eigentlich keine Rolle, es wurde aber so dargestellt. Der von dir zitierte § regelt im Grunde gar nix; er verweist nur darauf, dass es noch andere Gesetze gibt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Juni 2020)

@ Teufelstisch. So wie du das darstellst liest sich das als hast du Ahnung davon. Bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss. Da der PW fast ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet ist haben wir die gleiche/ähnliche Problematik wie in Hessen mit ihrer 2Meter Regel. Ergo brauchen wir irgendwann Verkehrsschilder die Geschwindigkeit und Überholverbot auf den breiten Wegen regeln, denn die E-biker nehmen immer mehr zu und sind stellenweise, je oller, je doller, unterwegs. Das war aber OT und Zukunftsvision. Und wer sich die APP herunterlädt ist selbst schuld. Solange die EU keine EU-weite APP heraus bringt und jeder seinen eigenen sch.... fabriziert brauch ich nicht noch eine APP die mich nervt.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Aber: wenn die Sache mit Corona weiterhin so "gut" läuft, werden wir eh bald alle 24/7 getrackt; dann geht bei einer Einfahrt in die Verbotszone vom Zwangs-Smartphone mit Zwangs-App ein stiller Alarm an die zuständige Behörde - und das Bußgeld wird automatisch vom Konto abgebucht.


Warum entwertest Du Deinen Post mit solchem Blödsinn?


----------



## AlexMC (26. Juni 2020)

ist halt eine mögliche Zukunftsvision, in China läuft das mit dem Sozialkreditsystem doch auch ganz prima


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Juni 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Warum entwertest Du Deinen Post mit solchem Blödsinn?


Wir unterhalten uns darüber noch einmal in ein bis zwei Jahren. ? In China gibt es das alles schon mehr oder weniger - und wir marschieren in den letzten Wochen ja äußerst stramm in Richtung Ostastien. Es gibt vermehrt Gastronomen und andere Unternehmer, die bspw. Leute ohne "Corona-Wahn-App" nicht mehr reinlassen. Aber das werden sicher einige auch weiterhin bestreiten. Mehr schreib ich hier nicht dazu - sonst wischt wieder jemand feucht durch. ?


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da der PW fast ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet ist


Bitte was? ? Der PW ist "Naturpark" - mit nur relativ wenigen NSGen.


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ergo brauchen wir irgendwann Verkehrsschilder die Geschwindigkeit und Überholverbot auf den breiten Wegen regeln, denn die E-biker nehmen immer mehr zu und sind stellenweise, je oller, je doller, unterwegs.


Das wäre ein erheblicher Fortschritt, wenn es vermehrt zur Kenntnis genommen würde, dass auch auf Wald- und Feldwegen die StVO gilt. ? Denn dann wären landesrechtliche Verkehrsregelungen wie in den Landes-Waldgesetzen eindeutig verfassungswidrig. Tu mir aber bitte den Gefallen, und schieb den schwarzen Peter nicht einfach an die E-Mofa-Fahrer weiter; dieses divide et impera bringt uns alle nicht weiter.

Ich hab übrigens überhaupt kein Handy. Wenn ich das Haus verlasse, bin ich *weg*. ?


----------



## Karolus (26. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Bitte was? ? Der PW ist "Naturpark" - mit nur relativ wenigen NSGen.


Richtig. Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, diese wenigen NSG tatsächlich mal nicht mit dem MTB zu befahren? Wir haben das große Glück in/an einem riesigen MTB-Paradies zu wohnen, in dem es zudem noch vergleichsweise wenig Konflikte mit Wanderern, Forst und anderen Nutzergruppen gibt. Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass es aus naturschutzfachlicher Sicht keinen Unterschied macht ob nun Wanderer oder MTBler die Wege im NSG frequentieren. Aber wenn wir unser teils schlechtes Image los werden wollen, könnten wir doch einfach mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und der Natur wenigstens in den NSGs etwas mehr Ruhe gönnen. Es gibt doch wahrlich genug andere Wege. Muss man denn wirklich um jeden Quadratmeter Wald kämpfen?



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Wir unterhalten uns darüber noch einmal in ein bis zwei Jahren. ? In China gibt es das alles schon mehr oder weniger - und wir marschieren in den letzten Wochen ja äußerst stramm in Richtung Ostastien. Es gibt vermehrt Gastronomen und andere Unternehmer, die bspw. Leute ohne "Corona-Wahn-App" nicht mehr reinlassen. Aber das werden sicher einige auch weiterhin bestreiten. Mehr schreib ich hier nicht dazu - sonst wischt wieder jemand feucht durch. ?



Du glaubst also, dass wir in 2 Jahren hier ein autoritäres Regime wie in China haben werden, nur weil der Staat uns eine in jeder Hinsicht freiwillige App zur Verfügung stellt ? Aber ja, lass das Thema hier lieber mal beiseite.


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Juni 2020)

Jetzt lasst doch bitte mal diesen Corona-Schwachsinn hier aus der Diskussion raus.
Dann liest sich das Ganze hier echt interessant und wissenswert.
Danke.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Juni 2020)

Karolus schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber was spricht eigentlich dagegen, diese wenigen NSG tatsächlich mal nicht mit dem MTB zu befahren?


Was dagegen spricht? Dass man es schlicht und ergreifend darf, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist? Dir ist schon klar, wohin diese Logik zwangsläufig führt, wenn man sich ein einziges Mal auf sie eingelassen hat?


Karolus schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, dass wir in 2 Jahren hier ein autoritäres Regime wie in China haben werden, nur weil der Staat uns eine in jeder Hinsicht freiwillige App zur Verfügung stellt ?


Noch ist das "freiwillig", von *sozialem Druck* brauche ich hier in einem MTB-Forum, in dem Leute, die ohne "Helm" biken, als Aussätzige behandelt werden, glaube ich gar nicht erst anfangen, zu reden, oder? Fingerabdrücke im Perso waren auch mal "freiwillig", ab nächstem Jahr sind sie Pflicht! Erschreckend, dieses Ausmaß an Biedermeier-Naivität hier. Wie "tolerant" diese Gesellschaft ist, zeigt, wie intensiv ich wegen zarter Corona-Maßnahmen-kritischer Andeutungen hier bereits angegangen ("Blödsinn" / "Schwachsinn") werde.


Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst doch bitte mal diesen Corona-Schwachsinn hier aus der Diskussion raus.


Das ist kein "Schwachsinn". Und Nein, ich lasse derartige Zusammenhänge nicht draußen, nur, damit ihr euch mit Kritik am *Corona-Schwachsinn* gar nicht erst auseinandersetzen müsst. ? Frag mal die Leute aus dem Kreis Gütersloh, die z. B. in ihrem Urlaub zum Biken in den Pfälzerwald fahren wollten. Die werden zurückgeschickt. Wenn sie kein "Attest" vorweisen können.

Alles *ganz normal* in der "Neuen Normalität"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (27. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht? Dass man es schlicht und ergreifend darf, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist? Dir ist schon klar, wohin diese Logik zwangsläufig führt, wenn man sich ein einziges Mal auf sie eingelassen hat?
> 
> Noch ist das "freiwillig", von *sozialem Druck* brauche ich hier in einem MTB-Forum, in dem Leute, die ohne "Helm" biken, als Aussätzige behandelt werden, glaube ich gar nicht erst anfangen, zu reden, oder? Fingerabdrücke im Perso waren auch mal "freiwillig", ab nächstem Jahr sind sie Pflicht! Erschreckend, dieses Ausmaß an Biedermeier-Naivität hier. Wie "tolerant" diese Gesellschaft ist, zeigt, wie intensiv ich wegen zarter Corona-Maßnahmen-kritischer Andeutungen hier bereits angegangen ("Blödsinn" / "Schwachsinn") werde.
> 
> ...



Von zarten Andeutungen deinerseits kann ja wohl kaum die Rede sein. 

Nur weil man Deine Verschwörungstheorien nicht teilt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sich nicht kritisch damit auseinandersetzen will. 

Wie geht's denn eigentlich Deinen Kumpels Xavier und Attila so? 
Richte doch bitte mal schöne Grüße aus.


----------



## 4season (27. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube das nennt sich Diktatur. Interessant ist nur, das ähnliche Diskussionen auch in Wohnmobilforen diskutiert werden, aber die Admins, soweit man konstruktive Kritik an der aktuellen politischen Politik übt die Posts sofort löschen. Ist hier ja glücklicher Weise nicht so. Daher finde ich es gut wenn jeder seine Meinung Konstruktiv äußert. Ich gehe davon aus das durch die aktuelle Situation der Staat und da zählen auch die Forstämter, es ausnützen um Regeln aufzustellen, die zu normalen Zeiten nicht möglich wären. Über die Abstandsregelung lässt sich eben viel begründen. Und die Bevölkerung ist mom voll auf dem CoronaTrip. Sonst liest man auch nichts mehr. und wenn Regeln aufgestellt sind, werden diese sich nicht so schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht. Das ist jetzt OT. Der Virus wird uns die nächsten Jahrzehnte begleiten und ob er absichtlich oder versehentlich in die Umwelt gekommen ist wird der Mob der Welt nie erfahren.


----------



## Karolus (27. Juni 2020)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht? Dass man es schlicht und ergreifend darf, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist? Dir ist schon klar, wohin diese Logik zwangsläufig führt, wenn man sich ein einziges Mal auf sie eingelassen hat?


Und weil man es schlicht und ergreifend (mutmaßlich) darf muss man es zwangsläufig auch machen, sonst kommt der böse Staat und mach uns gleich den ganzen Pfälzerwald dicht, oder wie? 
Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass der Natur selbst in einem so großen Waldgebiet wie dem Pfälzerwald zu wenige ungestörte Räume bleiben. Dies ist wiederum ein wichtiger Grund für das massive Artensterben der letzten Jahrzehnte. Klar macht MTB dabei nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Teil aus. Auf dem Drachenfels z. B. sehe ich das ebenfalls im Artikel erwähnte Campieren und Feuer machen und die damit einhergehenden nächtlichen Störungen als deutlich problematischer an. Aber wie gesagt: Warum nicht mal mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und freiwillig auf etwas verzichten?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Juni 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Teufelstisch. So wie du das darstellst liest sich das als hast du Ahnung davon. Bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss. Da der PW fast ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet ist haben wir die gleiche/ähnliche Problematik wie in Hessen mit ihrer 2Meter Regel. Ergo brauchen wir irgendwann Verkehrsschilder die Geschwindigkeit und Überholverbot auf den breiten Wegen regeln, denn die E-biker nehmen immer mehr zu und sind stellenweise, je oller, je doller, unterwegs. Das war aber OT und Zukunftsvision. Und wer sich die APP herunterlädt ist selbst schuld. Solange die EU keine EU-weite APP heraus bringt und jeder seinen eigenen sch.... fabriziert brauch ich nicht noch eine APP die mich nervt.



Ähem,

seit wann ist der Pfälzer Wald ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet? Habe ich etwas verpasst?
Bitte, wenn Du so etwas schreibst und keine Ahnung davon hast, dann las es einfach sein....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. Juni 2020)

Karolus schrieb:


> Und weil man es schlicht und ergreifend (mutmaßlich) darf muss man es zwangsläufig auch machen, sonst kommt der böse Staat und mach uns gleich den ganzen Pfälzerwald dicht, oder wie?
> Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass der Natur selbst in einem so großen Waldgebiet wie dem Pfälzerwald zu wenige ungestörte Räume bleiben. Dies ist wiederum ein wichtiger Grund für das massive Artensterben der letzten Jahrzehnte. Klar macht MTB dabei nur einen vergleichsweise kleinen Teil aus. Auf dem Drachenfels z. B. sehe ich das ebenfalls im Artikel erwähnte Campieren und Feuer machen und die damit einhergehenden nächtlichen Störungen als deutlich problematischer an. Aber wie gesagt: Warum nicht mal mit guten Beispiel voran gehen und freiwillig auf etwas verzichten?



bleibt zu hoffen, dass Du auch derjenige Mountainbiker bist, der *nicht*  die zahlreichen illegalen Trails, die in den letzten 2 Jahren rund um den Eckkopf entstanden sind fährst?
Das was ich in den letzten Wochen beobachten konnte, besonders der illegale Trail am Stabenberg im Naturschutzgebiet, da bleibt die Frage, wie lange das noch geduldet wird.
Und anscheinend hat sich die ganze Angelegenheit in den Sozialen Medien so verbreitet, dass Hunz und Kunz da runter eiert...
Mir tut es in der Seele weh, wenn die Ignoranten mit den Füssen/Rädern das bisher sehr gute Vertrauen unter den Mountainbiker und den Zuständigen Forsten/Ämtern  zerstören.


----------



## 4season (28. Juni 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ähem,
> 
> seit wann ist der Pfälzer Wald ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet? Habe ich etwas verpasst?
> Bitte, wenn Du so etwas schreibst und keine Ahnung davon hast, dann las es einfach sein....


Hab hier mal gegoogelt da es mich interessiert hat. Nach den Kernzonen die dort genannt sind bleibt noch wenig in unserer Gegend übrig. Und soweit ich das noch im Hinterkopf habe ist dort ziemlich viel verboten. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturpark_Pfälzerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. Juni 2020)

4season schrieb:


> Hab hier mal gegoogelt da es mich interessiert hat. Nach den Kernzonen die dort genannt sind bleibt noch wenig in unserer Gegend übrig. Und soweit ich das noch im Hinterkopf habe ist dort ziemlich viel verboten. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturpark_Pfälzerwald



Der *Naturpark Pfälzerwald* es ging um die Behauptung, dass der Pfälzer Wald ausschließlich Naturschutzgebiet wäre ist er nicht.

*Kernzonen des Pfälzer Wald*



Adelsberg bei Ludwigswinkel (etwa 191 ha)
Rohrweiher bei Ludwigswinkel (etwa 22 ha)
Stabenberg bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße (etwa 227 ha)
Bobenthaler Knopf bei Bobenthal (etwa 319 ha)
Eischkopf bei Eußerthal (etwa 58 ha)
Enkenbachtal bei Elmstein (etwa 235 ha)
Eulenhald bei Waldleiningen (etwa 19 ha)
Großer Berg bei Waldleiningen (etwa 73 ha)

Haidhaldbrunnen bei Waldleiningen (etwa 4 ha)
Hohe Halde bei Eppenbrunn (etwa 54 ha)
Humberg bei Kaiserslautern (etwa 77 ha)
Hundsberg bei Heltersberg (etwa 81 ha)
Leiterberger Platte bei Waldleiningen (etwa 18 ha)
Mittlerer Gleisberg bei Esthal (etwa 37 ha)
Mümmelsköpfe bei Eppenbrunn (etwa 51 ha)
Quellgebiet der Wieslauter (etwa 2400 ha)


mir als Mountainbiker sind von den 16 Kernzonen nur drei bekannt, der von mir schon erwähnte Stabenberg, Eischkopf, Mittlerer Gleisberg. Ich denke die meisten Mountainbiker sind nicht in den 16 Kernzonen aktiv unterwegs, die Hotspots verteilen sich teilweise am Rande des Pfälzer Wald, Weinbiet, Kandel, Stabenberg, Bismarckturm usw.


----------



## ma1208 (29. Juni 2020)

Für Kaiserslauterer ist der Humberg sicher der zentrale Hotspot zum Biken. Natürlich liegen viele Trails rund um den Humberg auch außerhalb der 77ha (deren genaue Lage ich nicht kenne), aber sicherlich auch viele innerhalb. 
Allerdings führen auch eine Vielzahl an Wanderrouten über den Humberg, sowie zwei oder drei offizielle WM-2006-Jogging-Strecken. Da die Biker auszuschließen wäre schon krasse Diskriminierung. Ist aber auch nicht der Fall. Grundsätzlich funktioniert das Miteinander meiner Beobachtung nach sehr gut, auch wenn es in den letzten Wochen sehr viel voller war als üblich, was natürlich zu mehr Konflikten führt. Falls ich was beobachte nehme ich mir aber auch raus die (oftmals Jugendlichen) Biker auch freundlich um einen etwas rücksichtsvolleren Umgang miteinander zu bitten. Bisher hatte ich Glück, dass da durchaus Einsicht vorhanden war.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Juni 2020)

Sorry muss mich berichtigen. Stonelabs hat recht. Hab den Unterschied Naturpark zu Naturschutzgebiet gleichgesetzt. Dem ist ja aber nicht so. Mein Fehler. Hab bei Wiki bzgl. Naturschutzgebiete RP nachgelesen. Betrifft unseren Bereich aber doch ziemlich stark. 





						Liste der Naturschutzgebiete in Rheinland-Pfalz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## hossianajoe (30. Juni 2020)

Und die Forstwirtschaft Schottert eine Autobahn nach der anderen in den Wald, siehe bei uns am Rehberg!
Nur mal so nebenbei !
Da kann ich mich aufregen!


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2020)

Und ich dachte schon das Revier Drachenfels wäre ungefährdet auf Platz 1 der Schotterverbauer. 
Wie lang ist der Abschnitt?
Ist erkennbar zu welchem Zweck der Weg so angelegt wurde?


----------



## Simoni84 (30. Juni 2020)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Und die Forstwirtschaft Schottert eine Autobahn nach der anderen in den Wald, siehe bei uns am Rehberg!
> Nur mal so nebenbei !
> Da kann ich mich aufregen!Anhang anzeigen 1074820Anhang anzeigen 1074821


 
Oh ja ?
Das war , glaube ich , im Nov/Dez 19 noch nicht einmal befestigt bzw. fest. 

Aktuell ja immerhin gefestigt ?

Aber ja , kann ich leider nur zustimmen ?‍♂️


----------



## hossianajoe (30. Juni 2020)

Kelme schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon das Revier Drachenfels wäre ungefährdet auf Platz 1 der Schotterverbauer.
> Wie lang ist der Abschnitt?
> Ist erkennbar zu welchem Zweck der Weg so angelegt wurde?


 Schätze mal 800-900 Meter !
Und immer schön den Hang abgefräst !


----------



## AlexMC (30. Juni 2020)

barrierefreier Premiumwanderweg, EU-Richtlinie - kann man nix machen


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2020)

Wenn man jemanden deutlich machen möchte, auf welch dünner Vegetationsschicht unser Pfälzerwald wächst, kann man sich das einmal anschauen. Ökologisch ist eine solche Weganlage eine Vollkatastrophe. Der Wassertransport hangabwärts wird komplett unterbrochen. Staunässe oberhalb des Weges. Trockenbereiche unterhalb. 
Wenn man es darauf anlegt Besucher aus dem Wald zu vergraulen, ist man damit auf dem richtigen Weg. Eine solche Schotterpiste ist außer für den wirtschaftlichen Nutzen des Waldes komplett irre. Erholungsnutzen und die Schutzfunktion des Waldes werden durch einen solchen Eingriff massiv geschädigt und die stehen komplett gleichberechtigt neben der Nutzenfunktion im Gesetz.


----------



## scotty23 (30. Juni 2020)

Kann gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen muss wenn ich so etwas sehe,
und die Forstwirtschaft ist auch noch stolz drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossianajoe (1. Juli 2020)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen muss wenn ich so etwas sehe,
> und die Forstwirtschaft ist auch noch stolz drauf!


Leider ist das nicht der einzige Weg bei uns , der so verunstaltet wurde !


----------



## Deleted 512788 (1. Juli 2020)

ei ei ei

hier ist doch genau das selbe Detailgerede im Gange, wie in diesem BUND Naturschutz Faden und in dem zu Wuppertal und in wer-weis-wie-vielen noch. Hier 75 Seiten, da 58 ... und es vergeht Jahr um Jahr.

Bei Forstwirtschaft ended bzw. beginnt unser Umweltproblem auch nicht. Das ist sicherlich ein grösserer Zerstörer als Radfahren und Trails. Nur bauen wir überall Strassen, Orte und Städte. Bergbau. Dazwischen Weiden, Plantagen und ... Acker. Etwa in der Reihenfolge.

Acker ist der global grösste Waldzerstörer. Überall zu sehen - wer mal Augen und Geist öffnet. Das Aussmass der Zerstörung ist allerdings nur auf Satellitenfotos sichtbar. Wobei auch die nur den Moment zeigen, das Jetzt.  Um den Gesamtschaden zu ahnen müssen wir unter anderem unsere Vergangenheit als Nomaden mit eindenken. Also die Frage warum es eigentlich so viele Verwüstungsprozesse auf einst fruchtbarem Land gibt?

Gibts noch irgendwen, der grundsätzlich im Zusammenhang denkt?

...

Wenn dann endlich mal klar ist *was* wir alles kaputt machen muss noch die Erkenntnis dazu, *wo* wir alle Zerstörung anrichten.

Durch einen Arschtritt des Carl Sagan hat NASA das vor 30 Jahren mal fotografiert. Ein eigentlich berühmtes aber doch ignoriertes Foto. Schaut genau hin, ob ihr seht was da ist:






the Pale Blue Dot.

Hier jene Worte, die Sagan der detailversessenen Menschheit mitzuteilen versuchte:



> Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there--on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam.
> 
> The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds.
> 
> ...



Was denkt ihr?

Ob wir weitere (30) Jahre zum verquatschen haben? Für Religion, Bürokratie und Politik? Kann das schlau sein?


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Juli 2020)

Was im eigentlichen Sinne als Pfälzer Wald deklariert ist, ist als Biospherenreservat eingestuft (imho sei 1992)...zusammen mit dem französichen Teil, welches den Pfälzer Wald südlich erweitert (1996)...

Darin gibt es verschiedene Schutzgebiete nach NATURA 2000 (EU-Recht) und anderen (Bundes- oder Landesrecht):

Vogelschutzgebiete
FFH-Gebiete
Naturschutzgebiete
und noch ein paar mehr

Für die Schutzgebiete gelten bestimmte Regeln/Gesetze/Verordnungen...um den Drachenfels: VSG und FFH

Die "Zonierung" ist was anderes...also zB Kernzone (Zone für natürliche Entwicklung)...die ergeben sich aus dem Biospherenreservat: WiKi

Zonierung nach Biospherenreservat und Schutzgebiete nach NATURA 2000 sind zwei paar Schuhe...


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Juli 2020)

Ergänzend noch zum Campieren/Campen:

Lt. Landesverordnung vom Biospherenreservat:

(1) Alle Handlungen, die nachhaltig negative Auswirkungen auf den Schutzzweck bewirken, bedürfen einer vorherigen Genehmigung durch die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde. Dazu gehört insbesondere

§7 - 11. auf anderen als den hierfür behördlich zugelassenen Plätzen zu lagern, zu zelten, Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobile aufzustellen,

Quelle

Beschwerden bitte wie immer an den Übergringer der schlechten Nachricht (NICHT)...



Spoiler: klick



Sondern an die Landesregierung...



Tante Edit: zum Schotterweg am Rehberg, das soll der einzige Weg für Forst sein/bleiben, alle anderen Wege werden sich selbst überlassen, also nach dem Motto: statt vieler Schlechter eine Premium-Forstweg...

Noch ne Tante: zum Drachenfels, dazu steht explizit was im Entwurf des Bewirtschtungsplan drin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ein Fahverbot für Räder, ist aber bisher nur ein Entwurf


----------



## Deleted 38566 (27. Juli 2020)

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/24/2497/2497107-p4fv4e88xi1c-img_20200726_161151-original.jpg


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Juli 2020)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/24/2497/2497107-p4fv4e88xi1c-img_20200726_161151-original.jpg


Die hängen da schon ein paar Wochen. Hatte gehofft die hätten sich mitlerweile mal verflüchtigt.
"Illegale Sportanlage" ist auch so das deutscheste was ich in der letzten Zeit gehört habe.


----------



## Svenos (27. Juli 2020)

Möchte mal das Gerichturteil sehen, das 10.000 Euro Strafe verhängt, für eine solche Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Spätestens in der zweiten Instanz wird das kassiert.


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Möchte mal das Gerichturteil sehen, das 10.000 Euro Strafe verhängt, für eine solche Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Spätestens in der zweiten Instanz wird das kassiert.


Spätestens wenn man beim Bauen erwischt werden würde, wäre es wohl keine Ordnungswidrigkeit mehr. Aber dazu müsste erstmal regelmäßig kontrolliert werden.
Die Formulierung ist wohl etwas unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## Svenos (27. Juli 2020)

THBiker schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn man beim Bauen erwischt werden würde, wäre es wohl keine Ordnungswidrigkeit mehr. Aber dazu müsste erstmal regelmäßig kontrolliert werden.
> Die Formulierung ist wohl etwas unglücklich gewählt.


Ja, das ist der kleine - aber feine - Unterschied zwischen "Bauen" und "Befahren". Bewußt oder unbewußt wird das vom Forst gerne in einen Topf geworfen. Unter Beachtung der derzeitigen Rechtslage dürften sich die Ordnungswiedrigkeiten nur im niedrigen 3-stelligen Bereich bewegen. Mit welcher Begründung sollte man im Wald exorbitante Strafen verhängen können, wenn z.B. das "Nichtfreimachen" einer Rettungsgasse mit Gefährdung "nur" 280 Euro Strafe kostet.
Der Biker macht ja keinen Ölwechsel im Naturschutzgebiet oder vergräbt Giftmüll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (7. September 2020)

POL-PDNW: Gefährliche Körperverletzung
					

Wachenheim (ots) - Am 4. September gegen 19:00 Uhr wurde ein Radfahrer oberhalb der Wachtenburg von einem Spaziergänger angegriffen. Der unbekannte Täter habe grundlos mit...




					www.presseportal.de
				




... zügig mit Abstand vorbei schützt vor Prügel.


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2020)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Und die Forstwirtschaft Schottert eine Autobahn nach der anderen in den Wald, siehe bei uns am Rehberg!
> Nur mal so nebenbei !
> Da kann ich mich aufregen!Anhang anzeigen 1074820Anhang anzeigen 1074821




Oh nee, grade erst gesehn. Traurig   wie bei uns in BaWü.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. September 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Möchte mal das Gerichturteil sehen, das 10.000 Euro Strafe verhängt, für eine solche Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Spätestens in der zweiten Instanz wird das kassiert.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ist jetzt zwar kein biken, aber der Hund einer Freundin ist frei an einem leinenpflichtigem Weg gelaufen und ein verbitterter Hundehasser hat sie angezeigt 800Eutonen Strafe. Gericht hat bestätigt. Ich lieb Deutschland mit seinen Regeln und Verordnungen. ??


----------



## DAKAY (11. September 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oh nee, grade erst gesehn. Traurig   wie bei uns in BaWü.


Gravelbikes sind eben voll im Trend


----------



## Svenos (11. September 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ist jetzt zwar kein biken, aber der Hund einer Freundin ist frei an einem leinenpflichtigem Weg gelaufen und ein verbitterter Hundehasser hat sie angezeigt 800Eutonen Strafe. Gericht hat bestätigt. Ich lieb Deutschland mit seinen Regeln und Verordnungen. ??


Da hätte ich gerne mal das Aktenzeichen bzw. die Begründung. Da ist ja wohl die "Verhältnismäßigkeit" etwas abhanden gekommen. Oder hat Deine Bekannte ein sehr hohes Einkommen?


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2020)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Gravelbikes sind eben voll im Trend



Dann ist BaWü euch ja lange voraus, die Schotterwege gibts seit Jahrzenten 
leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2020)

@DAKAY  - Warst du noch nie bei uns 


Pssst ... es gibt auch andere Wege


----------



## DAKAY (12. September 2020)

Doch, das erschreckende war, dass "Ihr" "Uns" in etwas voraus sein könntet


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. September 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gerne mal das Aktenzeichen bzw. die Begründung. Da ist ja wohl die "Verhältnismäßigkeit" etwas abhanden gekommen. Oder hat Deine Bekannte ein sehr hohes Einkommen?


Nach Ihrer Funktion würde ich eindeutig sagen letzteres.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gerne mal das Aktenzeichen bzw. die Begründung. Da ist ja wohl die "Verhältnismäßigkeit" etwas abhanden gekommen. Oder hat Deine Bekannte ein sehr hohes Einkommen?


Was, für Ordnungswidrigkeiten gibt es einkommensabhängige Tagessätze, für durchaus gefährliche Vergehen im Straßenverkehr dann aber nicht?


----------



## THBiker (12. September 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ist jetzt zwar kein biken, aber der Hund einer Freundin ist frei an einem leinenpflichtigem Weg gelaufen und ein verbitterter Hundehasser hat sie angezeigt 800Eutonen Strafe. Gericht hat bestätigt. Ich lieb Deutschland mit seinen Regeln und Verordnungen. ??




Hi Andreas,

ich bin wahrhaftig kein Hundehasser, aber wenn ich manchmal sehe, was sich Hundebesitzer herausnehmen, kann ich das schon ab und zu nachvollziehen. Ob 800€ verhältnismäßig sind, kann und möchte ich nicht beurteilen, ich war bei der Situation nicht dabei.
Ich bin auch nicht für eine generelle Anleinpflicht., aber ein Hundebesitzer sollte zumindest in der Lage sein, seinen Hund so zu erziehen, dass dieser hört. Und wenn andere Menschen entgegenkommen (egal ob mit Rad oder zu Fuß), dann muss der Hund beim Herrchen/ Frauchen sein. Leider ist dies bei vielen Hundebesitzern nicht der Fall. Vielen ist das sogar sch... egal (solche Leute kenne ich leider auch persönlich) und da muss ich sagen, wäre ein Bußgeld tatsächlich mal angebracht. In vielen anderen Bereichen wäre das aber sicherlich auch mal angebracht.


----------



## stummerwinter (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich packs mal hier rein...

Seit August gibt es eine neue Verordnung zum Biospherenreservat, gerade gesehen:

Verordnung

*§ 7
Schutzbestimmungen*
(1) Alle Handlungen, die zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen des Schutzzwecks führen können, bedürfen einer vorherigen Genehmigung durch die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde. Dazu gehören insbesondere
1.
bauliche Anlagen aller Art zu errichten oder zu erweitern,
...
...
...
...
...
...
8.
Rad- und Motorsportveranstaltungen durchzuführen oder Rad- und Motorsportanlagen oder Flugplätze (einschließlich Modellflugplätze sowie Start- oder Landeplätze für Drachenflieger, Leichtflugzeuge oder ähnliche Geräte) zu errichten oder zu erweitern,
9.
Neu- oder Ausbaumaßnahmen im Straßen- und Wegebau sowie von Verkehrsanlagen für schienengebundene Fahrzeuge durchzuführen,
...
11.
auf anderen als den hierfür behördlich zugelassenen Plätzen zu lagern, zu zelten, Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobile aufzustellen,
...
...
14.
Inschriften, Plakate, Markierungen, Bild- oder Schrifttafeln anzubringen oder aufzustellen, soweit diese nicht ausschließlich Ortshinweise, Hinweise auf Wohnstätten oder mit der oberen Naturschutzbehörde abgestimmt Markierungen von Wander-, Rad- oder Reitwegen darstellen oder auf den Schutz des Biosphärenreservats hinweisen.

Die Errichtung von Windkraftanlagen ist ausgeschlossen.
(2) Ist eine Genehmigung nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften erforderlich, so ersetzt diese die Genehmigung nach Absatz 1 Satz 1, sofern die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde ihr Einvernehmen erklärt hat. Die Genehmigung oder das Einvernehmen kann nur versagt werden, wenn die Handlung den Schutzzweck erheblich beeinträchtigt und eine Beeinträchtigung des Schutzzwecks nicht durch Bedingungen oder Auflagen verhindert oder ausgeglichen werden kann.

(3) In den Stillebereichen ist es verboten,
...
...
3.
auf anderen als den hierfür behördlich zugelassenen Plätzen zu zelten, Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobile aufzustellen,
4.
Rad- und Motorsportanlagen oder Flugplätze (einschließlich Modellflugplätze sowie Start- oder Landeplätze für Drachenflieger, Leichtflugzeuge oder ähnliche Geräte) zu errichten oder zu erweitern,
5.
Rad- und Motorsportveranstaltungen, Reitveranstaltungen außerhalb von Reitsportanlagen oder andere Veranstaltungen durchzuführen, die dem besonderen Schutzzweck zuwiderlaufen,
6.
ohne zwingenden Grund Lärm zu erzeugen.

(4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können. Das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren ist auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt. Der schriftlichen Genehmigung der oberen Naturschutzbehörde bedürfen
...
2.
Begehungen außerhalb der gekennzeichneten Wege, insbesondere zu Zwecken der Forschung oder Bildung für nachhaltige Entwicklung,
...
...
...
*§ 9
Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 37 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 LNatSchG handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig

1.
ohne Genehmigung der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde einen der Regeltatbestände erfüllt, die in § 7 Abs. 1 Satz 2 und Abs. 3 aufgeführt sind, und auf die weder § 8 Abs. 1 noch Abs. 2 zutrifft,

2.
in den Kernzonen

a)
die für das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren entsprechend gekennzeichneten Wege verlässt,

b)
wild lebende Tiere, Pflanzen oder Pilze einschließlich ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften stört, beeinträchtigt, entnimmt, einbringt, verletzt oder tötet,

c)
ohne Genehmigung der oberen Naturschutzbehörde, die in § 7 Abs. 4 Satz 3 aufgeführten Untersuchungen, Begehungen, Handlungen oder Maßnahmen vornimmt.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tante Edit: ist ein Kurs eine Veranstalltung? Nach der Definiton von WiKi würde ich sagen ja, dh aber, dass zB MTB-Kurse nur mit Genehmigung der oberen Naturschutzbehörde möglich sind


----------



## Irie Guide (19. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> 8.
> Rad- und Motorsportveranstaltungen durchzuführen oder Rad- und Motorsportanlagen oder Flugplätze (einschließlich Modellflugplätze sowie Start- oder Landeplätze für Drachenflieger, Leichtflugzeuge oder ähnliche Geräte) zu errichten oder zu erweitern,


Gerade dieser Paragraph wurde ohne weitere Grundlage hinzugefügt. Was genau eine Radsportveranstaltung ist, ist nirgends definiert. Ist z.b. eine Vereinsausfahrt eine Veranstaltung oder ein regelmäßiges Training?


----------



## stummerwinter (19. Oktober 2020)

Lass uns mal telefonieren (vll vor Do), hatte heute Kontakt mit einer zuständigen Person...bzw vll sehen wir uns Do...


----------



## usbler (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eben an der Lindemannsruhe bei DÜW beim Einstieg in den 12er-Trail dieses Schild gefunden. Es handelt sich hierbei wohlgemerkt um keine "Mountainbike-Strecke" die "gebaut" wurde sondern um einen ganz naturbelassenen Wanderweg. Laut Auskunft vom zuständigen Förster ist das Schild tatsächlich von ihm wegen zahlreicher Beschwerden aufgehängt worden, laut Paragraph 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes sei außerdem das Befahren von Wegen die nicht mit dem Auto oder LKW zu befahren sind generell verboten in Rheinland-Pfalz. Ich finde es sehr traurig, dass jetzt so aktiv gegen Mountainbiker vorgegangen wird


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Oktober 2020)

usbler schrieb:


> ... laut Paragraph 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes sei außerdem das Befahren von Wegen die nicht mit dem Auto oder LKW zu befahren sind generell verboten in Rheinland-Pfalz. ..Anhang anzeigen 1136662



Das steht so nicht im Gesetz:

§22:
(3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 3.


Die Aussage: "nicht mit dem Auto oder LKW zu befahren sind generell verboten" steht nicht im Gesetz, das ist die Interpretation der Landesforsten

Hier Definition:

§3: (7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege;
Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.

Quelle: Landeswaldgesetz

Nach Interpretation des DIMB, muss ein Fussweg explizit gekennzeichnet sein, so geschehen in Annweiler, vom Tunerheim runter...

Schild Fussweg

Anders sieht es bei gebauten Trails aus, die quer durch den Wald gebaut werden, gerade "erneuert" in der Verordnung zum Biospherenreservat, siehe Seite vorher: das ist nicht legal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoni84 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hi ,

Werfe das hier mal in den thread.
Schon n paar Tage älter , hoffe man kann es lesen.

Da dies medial m.M.n. noch n bissel "gepusht" wird , wundert mich die "aktuelle Stimmung" im Wald gegenüber MTB'lern nicht.


----------



## usbler (21. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das steht so nicht im Gesetz:
> 
> §22:
> (3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 3.
> ...


ja, genau so hatte ich die Rechtslage eigentlich auch in Erinnerung, danke für deine Einschätzung. Es ist auf jeden Fall schade, dass zu solch drastischen Mitteln gegriffen wird, zumal ich in den letzten 5 Jahren genau einmal einem Wanderer begegnet bin, der seinen Unmut über Mountainbiker geäußert hat, ansonsten immer ein angenehmes Miteinander. Das zeigt auf jeden Fall wieder, wie wichtig es ist sich als Mountainbiker zu organisieren um möglicherweise gegen solche Streckensperrungen vorzugehen beziehungsweise Alternativen zu finden


----------



## dopero (21. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> §22:
> (3) *Radfahren* und Reiten sind *im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt*;...
> 
> §3: (7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind ...
> Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.*


Nach den von Dir zitierten Passagen ist das Verbot eigentlich sogar korrekt. Wobei die selbstausgedachte Begründung schon sehr verdreht ist.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Oktober 2020)

Naja...Fusswege explizit ausgeschildert werden müssen mit Fusswegschild (so Argumentation DIMB)...

Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind

nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte (Wege)
oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege;

Auf die Spitze gebracht: eine Bewirtschaftung könnte auch (naturverträglich) mit Rückpferden gemacht werden, das geht quasi auf jedem Weg, da der "Forst" aber (fast) nur Ökonomisch arbeitet, geht man eben von LKW und Harvester aus

Rechtssicherheit würde wohl nur ein gerichtliches Urteil bringen...

Die aktuellen Probleme gehen aber eher auf die Menge an zuletzt gebauten Trails zurück, welche in Zeiten von Homeoffice und Kurzarbeit sowie Reisebeschränkungen in den Wald gezimmert wurden...


----------



## saturno (21. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Probleme gehen aber eher auf die Menge an zuletzt illegal gebauten Trails zurück, welche in Zeiten von Homeoffice und Kurzarbeit sowie Reisebeschränkungen in den Wald gezimmert wurden...



habs mal ergänzt. und auch sehr hilfreich ist die aktion oberotterbach bunkeranlagen.........


----------



## Laerry (21. Oktober 2020)

usbler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eben an der Lindemannsruhe bei DÜW beim Einstieg in den 12er-Trail dieses Schild gefunden. Es handelt sich hierbei wohlgemerkt um keine "Mountainbike-Strecke" die "gebaut" wurde sondern um einen ganz naturbelassenen Wanderweg. Laut Auskunft vom zuständigen Förster ist das Schild tatsächlich von ihm wegen zahlreicher Beschwerden aufgehängt worden, laut Paragraph 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes sei außerdem das Befahren von Wegen die nicht mit dem Auto oder LKW zu befahren sind generell verboten in Rheinland-Pfalz. Ich finde es sehr traurig, dass jetzt so aktiv gegen Mountainbiker vorgegangen wirdAnhang anzeigen 1136662


Auf den Weg sind Abkürzungen reingebaut worden, die man als illegale Strecken definieren könnte, aber der Wanderweg an sich ist doch keine illegal gebaute Strecke, sondern halt ein markierter Weg. Von daher ist das Schild doch unsinnig und die Strafe auch, oder? Ich persönlich fahre da einfach nie die Abkürzungen.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Oktober 2020)

Laerry schrieb:


> Auf den Weg sind Abkürzungen reingebaut worden, die man als illegale Strecken definieren könnte, ...



Das kann man nicht als illegal definieren, das ist nach der aktuellen Gesetzteslage (und auch schon in den letzten Jahren), illegal...

Neuanlage ist Genehmigunspflichtig...

@saturno : ja, hast recht


----------



## sugarbiker (22. Oktober 2020)

wer erinnernt sich noch - vor vielen vielen Jahren dohte dem Befahrer des Trails ab dem Bismarkturm eine Strafe von 1000 DM oder Euro.... das damalige Schild und Teile des Trails sind dann dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen ...  anstelle des Trails fand man eine Schneise vor...

nur so am Rande



usbler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eben an der Lindemannsruhe bei DÜW beim Einstieg in den 12er-Trail dieses Schild gefunden. Es handelt sich hierbei wohlgemerkt um keine "Mountainbike-Strecke" die "gebaut" wurde sondern um einen ganz naturbelassenen Wanderweg. Laut Auskunft vom zuständigen Förster ist das Schild tatsächlich von ihm wegen zahlreicher Beschwerden aufgehängt worden, laut Paragraph 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes sei außerdem das Befahren von Wegen die nicht mit dem Auto oder LKW zu befahren sind generell verboten in Rheinland-Pfalz. Ich finde es sehr traurig, dass jetzt so aktiv gegen Mountainbiker vorgegangen wirdAnhang anzeigen 1136662


----------



## Laerry (22. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht als illegal definieren, das ist nach der aktuellen Gesetzteslage (und auch schon in den letzten Jahren), illegal...
> 
> Neuanlage ist Genehmigunspflichtig...
> 
> @saturno : ja, hast recht


 das ist ja auch in Ordnung so, aber diese Strafe lässt dich doch nicht einfach übertragen, wenn ich nur den legalen, ausgewiesenen Weg fahre, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Oktober 2020)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> wer erinnernt sich noch - vor vielen vielen Jahren dohte dem Befahrer des Trails ab dem Bismarkturm eine Strafe von 1000 DM oder Euro.... das damalige Schild und Teile des Trails sind dann dem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen ...  anstelle des Trails fand man eine Schneise vor...
> 
> nur so am Rande


Stimmt, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2020)

usbler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eben an der Lindemannsruhe bei DÜW beim Einstieg in den 12er-Trail dieses Schild gefunden...



Und ich hab die letzten WE den Einstieg zum Trail schier nicht gefunden. Gut dass der jetzt mit Schild markiert ist.
Die sollen sich lieber mal der ganzen außerhalb der markierten Parkflächen abgestellter Autos annehmen. 
Bin ja dafür die die Straße zur Lindemannsruhe am WE von Lochacker bis Höningen autofrei zu machen. Maximal noch einen Pendelbus vom Fass. Dann ist Friede auf dem grünen Punkt und den umliegenden Trails.


----------



## duewbiker (24. Oktober 2020)

Vom Eckkopf in Richtung Rotsteig / Kurpfalzpark hängt auch eines. 
Da wurde aber auch gebuddelt oder mit dem Crossmotorad durchgefahren.
Hat andere Behörden darunter:

Können mal weitere eingestellt werden?
Wo hängen die noch?


----------



## Simoni84 (24. Oktober 2020)

Soll angeblich in der Nähe von Neustadt an der Weinstraße hängen. Weg/Trail zum NFH "Hohe Loog"


----------



## Irie Guide (27. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das Schild am 12er Rundweg hängt und dieser somit als illegal geltet, dann ist auch das Betreten laut § 22 Landeswaldgesetz verboten oder nicht?


----------



## Schuffa87 (27. Oktober 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nach Interpretation des DIMB, muss ein Fussweg explizit gekennzeichnet sein, so geschehen in Annweiler, vom Tunerheim runter...



Da muss ich mal ausschau halten. War schon paar Wochen nicht mehr oben (JPH) aber da hab ich echt nie drauf geachtet ... Seit wann steht/hängt das ca.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (27. Oktober 2020)

Keine Ahnung, habe ich Anfang Juni gesehen, war nur einmal dort, fahre selten nördlich der B10...

@12er Weg: wenn ich die Aussagen weiter oben richtig deute, sind beim 12er Trails / Abkürzungen dazu gebaut, kenne es aber selber nicht


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. November 2020)

Als Neuling würde ich mich trotzdem gerne auch einbringen, weil ich mich wegen des "Methusalemweg" in Kaiserslautern mit der rechtlichen Geschichte befassen musste.

Man kann alles etwas abkürzen, denn es gilt: überall dort wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet - und Radfahren IST öffentlicher Verkehr - dann gilt die StVO, unabhängig davon, ob es ein Weg, ein Acker oder ein Flugzeugträger ist.
Einfaches Beispiel: jemand besitzt ein abgezäuntes Privatgelände im Wald. Der Besitzer zeigt mit der "Befriedung", dass es ein Privatgelände ist, auf dem kein öffentlicher Verkehr stattfinden soll (vereinfacht).
Jetzt ist aber im Wald ein Konzert und der Grundstücksbesitzer öffnet den Zaun, damit PKW, „Pferd mit Reiter“ oder Panzer dort während der Veranstaltung parken können. Dann findet dort "öffentlicher Verkehr" statt.

und es tritt automatisch die StVO in Kraft.
(die StVO kann somit sogar zeitlich begrenzt gelten.)

Dh, ein Weg/Pfad (ob natürlich entstanden oder künstlich angelegt) auf dem nur Wanderer zutritt bekommen sollen, muss einer Zweckbestimmung zugeführt werden. Entsprechend darf das nur das Straßenverkehrsamt und muss von diesem auch entsprechend beschildert werden. Alles andere nennt sich Scheinverwaltungsakt und die Schilder sind ungültig.
Da kann im Landeswaldgesetz drinstehen was will.

Der Wald ist auch kein statisches Gebilde und somit entstehen Wege (Trails) und es verwildern auch Wege.

Ausschlaggebend ist nur, ob öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet oder eben nicht (Geschlechtsverkehr gilt in diesem Fall leider nicht).

Ich habs mir natürlich etwas einfach gemacht und wenn man das durchklagen will braucht man einen langen Atem. Aber vielleicht ist eine Argumentationsgrundlage beim nächsten Treffen im Wald.


----------



## stummerwinter (18. November 2020)

Nicht ganz so einfach, da Anlage von Wegen im Biosphärenreservat (und darüber sprechen wir) nicht ohne Genehmigung/Prüfung angelegt werden dürfen...

Und in der Kernzone im Prinzip garnicht...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. November 2020)

Jetzt wollte ich nach dieser Einladung auch mal dort radeln:






						Radfahren und Mountainbiking – Pfälzerwald
					






					www.pfaelzerwald.de


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. November 2020)

Bin in letzter Zeit oft unter der Woche mit Hund im PW unterwegs. So viele Wanderer sind mir im Sommer bei Sonnenschein nicht begegnet. Wie überall gibt es Wanderer und ....die Anderen. Diese sind durch die momentan angespannte Lage und daraus resultierender Unzufriedenheit mit sich und vielen anderen am lamentieren. Wenn jetzt der dritte Biker an ihnen vorbei fährt wird man aggressiv. Noch ein dummer Spruch und die Beschwerde ist perfekt. Wenn dann noch eine Persönlichkeit (Ich kenne den Herrn Politiker sowieso) dabei ist wird die Behörde aktiv. 
lasst mal Corona der Vergangenheit angehören, dann sind nur Normalos wieder unterwegs und alles ist vergessen Und geht seinen normalen Gang. Wenn man überlegt das In der Südpfalz Ordungsamt Sheriffs und Hubschrauber nach „illegalen „ Campern suchen hoffe ich das alles bald wieder normal wird.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. November 2020)

Naja das wäre zu wünschen mit dem normalen Gang. Aber ich finde es schon erschreckend, wie hier bei mir im Wald (Kaiserslautern Region ASK) gewütet wird seitens der "Verantwortlichen."
Da werden 100 Jahre alte Bäume so gefällt, dass sie quer über Pfade liegen und das nur wegen den Radfahrern. Weiterhin fühlen sich machne Leute dann noch in ihrem Handeln bestärkt grössere Äste quer zu legen, welche für jeden Waldbenutzer eine Gefahr darstellt. 
Die Ästchenleger scheint es ja überall zu geben, aber bei mir in der Kante hört der Spass echt langsam auf.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. November 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so einfach, da Anlage von Wegen im Biosphärenreservat (und darüber sprechen wir) nicht ohne Genehmigung/Prüfung angelegt werden dürfen...
> 
> Und in der Kernzone im Prinzip garnicht...


Hi Sturmwinter, ich will ja auch nichts anlegen, sondern es geht um das Befahren im Allgemeinen. wenn du einen "Weg/Trail" anlegst, was selbstverständlich illegal wäre, dann kann ich aber als Waldbesucher nicht wissen, ob der Weg rechtmässig angelegt wurde oder eben nicht. 
Es geht mir NUR darum, ob öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet oder nicht. Da ist das RLP-Waldgesetz auch ziemlich wurscht, weil Bundesrecht (StVO) schlägt Landesrecht. 
Da ist sozusagen die "Rechtsmatrix" ne ganz andere. Also die Schablone die angelegt wird.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. November 2020)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Der Wald ist auch kein statisches Gebilde und somit entstehen Wege (Trails) und es verwildern auch Wege.



Ich bezog mich hier rauf, im Prinzip dürfen von niemanden ohne Genehmigung Wege angelegt werden...

Sieh wild aus, in den 90er gab es das auch schon, habe in KL von 90 bis 96 studiert...und bin da viel Rad gefahren...südlich der Uni waren quasi meine Hometrails...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. November 2020)

Achso jo, ich bin nicht so forenfest. 
Ja wild ist das. Ich hab auch schon 2 idendifizieren können, die verantwortlich gemacht werden können für die Stöcke und Bäume. Das wird regelmässig von mir weggeräumt und ebenso regelmässig wieder hingelegt (aber dazu später mehr)
Strenggenommen müsste der Herr Platz, der für diesen Bereich zuständig ist und auch die Barrieren am Methusalemweg hat aufstellen lassen, diesen Weg für Fussgänger sperren. Denn seine Argumentation für die Absperrungen, gilt der Gefahrenabwehr verursacht durch MTBler.
Es sei dort zu einem gefährlichen "Vorfall" mit Mountainbikern und Wanderern gekommen und wegen dieser Gefahr wurden diese Sperren aufgebaut.
Nachdem ich diesen Weg sehr gut kenne kann ich sagen, dass die grössere Gefahr von Fussgängern ausgeht, da fast täglich Stöcke, Steine Stacheldraht und sonstige Dinge dort abgelegt werden. Seit ich diese 2 Kriminelle erwischt hab, ist es etwas ruhiger geworden.
Allerdings !war! mein Rad im Eimer und konnte jetzt ne Woche nicht dort sein.
Werd aber heute mal checken was sich getan hat.

Es ist blanker Irrsinn ständig mit so einem Mist konfrontiert zu werden. Ich geh zur reinen Entspannung in den Wald und ständig wird einem als Radfahrer Steine in den Weg gelegt.
Zumal man in dem ganzen Bereich Eselsbachtal eigentlich gar kein Rad fahren dürfte (trotz ausgewiesenem Radweg).
Es gibt dort nur 3 Waldzugänge, wo kein 250er Verkehrsschild steht. Bzw. an einer Stelle steht gar kein Schild und ist etwas versteckt und nur 2 stellen wo das 250er steht mit dem Zusatz "Radfahrer frei".
Jetzt noch einen Spass den ich mir nicht verkneifen kann.








						Mit Förster Klaus Platz zum Weltachsblick bei Erfenbach  - KAISERSLAUTERN
					

Urlaub vor der Haustür: Es muss nicht immer ein Strandurlaub sein, um sich zu erholen oder neue Eindrücke  zu gewinnen. Förster Klaus Platz zeigt ...




					www.rheinpfalz.de
				



Dort wo der Herr Platz auf dem Bild steht, dürfte er auch nicht mit dem Rad hinkommen (ausser er schiebt oder nimmt den Hubschrauber).
100m weiter ist ganz fett - in Augenhöhe - ein 250er und sämtliche sonstigen Zugänge dorhin sind auch so beschildert.
Deshalb wundere ich mich ein wenig, wenn die alles so genau nehmen, ausgerechnet dort dann rumschlampen.
Ich frag lieber auch nicht wer die 250er dort hingestellt hat.
Die sollen den Wald einfach in Ruhe lassen. Das hat schon lange ohne diese Massnahmen geklappt.
Ich werde auch weiterhin diese Wege fahren, alleine schon deshalb, um den Verkehr auf eine breitere Fläche zu verteilen. 
So, und jetz geh ich in den Wald!!!


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. November 2020)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Achso jo, ich bin nicht so forenfest.
> Ja wild ist das. Ich hab auch schon 2 idendifizieren können, die verantwortlich gemacht werden können für die Stöcke und Bäume. Das wird regelmässig von mir weggeräumt und ebenso regelmässig wieder hingelegt (aber dazu später mehr)
> Strenggenommen müsste der Herr Platz, der für diesen Bereich zuständig ist und auch die Barrieren am Methusalemweg hat aufstellen lassen, diesen Weg für Fussgänger sperren. Denn seine Argumentation für die Absperrungen, gilt der Gefahrenabwehr verursacht durch MTBler.
> Es sei dort zu einem gefährlichen "Vorfall" mit Mountainbikern und Wanderern gekommen und wegen dieser Gefahr wurden diese Sperren aufgebaut.
> ...


Du hast da echt mal zwei Fallensteller auf friscehr Tat ertappt? Hast du die Polizei gerufen und Sie vorher festgehalten oder wie ging das aus?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (26. November 2020)

Ja ertappt hab ich sie, allerdings etwas trickreicher. Die Dunkelheit hat sie verraten.
Ins Detail möchte ich aber nicht gehen. Sie wissen, dass ich sie gesehen und genau Identifiziert habe.
Polizei hab ich nicht gerufen, sowas regel ich zunächst selbst.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. November 2020)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ins Detail möchte ich aber nicht gehen. Sowas regel ich zunächst selbst.


"AugeumAuge"-Prinzip? Knüppel zwischen die Beine😳😳


----------



## Deleted 515833 (26. November 2020)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Gewalt ist keine Lösung. Meines erachtens sollte Herr Platz endlich mal einen Artikel in der Zeitung veröffentlichen, um zu "deeskalieren."
Diese Waldrassisten, die die Waldwege enstprechend "garnieren" um MTBler eins auszuwischen, fühlen sich noch in ihrem Handeln bestärkt, wenn Herr Platz einzelne Wege unrechtmässig sperrt.
Sowas sollte der Mann auch mal öffentlich in der Zeitung erwähnen, dass sowas absolut Tabu ist.
Diese letzten Artikel bez. Methusalemweg, die wurden vom DAFC-KL etc. kommentiert die absolut NULL Plan haben und ich war überrascht, dass ausgerechnet DIE so einen Mist erzählen.

Ein Zitat von Herrn Bern Köppe vom DAFC-KL (Sry hatte erst Bernd Höcke gelesen. Ach nein der heisst ja Björn Höcke... nochmal Sry ) ... egal hier das Zitat:
...
"Aber hier fehlen bei Ihnen (ich bin gemeint) scheinbar Grundkenntnisse die ich Ihnen erläutern will.
Hier ist im Paragraf 22 alles geregelt.
Unter Abschnitt (3) ist aufgeführt das nur  Radfahren und Reiten auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt ist.
In der Praxis bedeutet das, das ein Waldweg ab 2 m Breite und breiter benutzt werden darf.
Pfade (Single-Trails) usw. sind davon ausgeschlossen, wenn sie nicht entsprechend markiert sind. Wie im Pfälzer Mountainbike Park."

Da kann ich noch weitere Zitate anfügen, die völlig aus der Hüfte geschossen wurden, dh es kann  also nix vernünftiges in der Zeitung stehen, was von dieser Seite kommt und dummerweise trägt sowas noch zusätzlich zur Eskalation bei.

So, und weiterhin sind diese Wegsperren dilettantisch aufgebaut worden und stellen selbst eine Gefahr dar. 
3 Sperren und 3x Schrauben in Kopfhöhe eines Kindes.
Mein Vorwurf an die Waldverantwortlichen geht eindeutig in die Richtung, dass sie Gefahren aufbauen, statt abbauen. 
Das ist doch irgendwie... ne?


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. November 2020)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Gewalt ist keine Lösung.


Ich bin beruhigt🙂


----------



## saturno (4. Dezember 2020)

mal was in sachen selstgezimmerte trails und rampen aus bayern






neutraler bericht und fair gehalten


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man alle selbstgezimmerte Trails einfach zulassen würde, wäre es doch schon so weit, dass solche Bauten als waldübliche Gefahr gewertet würden und man deswegen für alle Zeiten aus der Haftung raus wäre?

P.S. Gibt es überhaupt einen Fall, in dem ein Grundstückseigentümer in Haftung genommen wurde?


----------



## saturno (4. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn man alle selbstgezimmerte Trails einfach zulassen würde, wäre es doch schon so weit, dass solche Bauten als waldübliche Gefahr gewertet würden und man deswegen für alle Zeiten aus der Haftung raus wäre?
> 
> P.S. Gibt es überhaupt einen Fall, in dem ein Grundstückseigentümer in Haftung genommen wurde?


mh, gäbe es da noch wald?????????????


----------



## dopero (5. Dezember 2020)

Von Wald reden die wenigsten, die Gefahr ist doch angeblich das man haften müsste. 🤔
Oder ist das etwa ein vorgeschobenes Argument? 😉


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Dezember 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn man alle selbstgezimmerte Trails einfach zulassen würde, wäre es doch schon so weit, dass solche Bauten als waldübliche Gefahr gewertet würden und man deswegen für alle Zeiten aus der Haftung raus wäre?
> 
> P.S. Gibt es überhaupt einen Fall, in dem ein Grundstückseigentümer in Haftung genommen wurde?


Es gibt eine Unterscheidung bei der Haftung in waldtypische Gefahren und walduntypische Gefahren, hier z.B. durch bauliche Anlagen.
Bei der vorliegenden Holzkonstruktion ist unzweifelhaft von einer baulichen Anlage auszugehen. D.h. diese muss verkehrssicher gebaut sein. Ist sie nicht verkehrssicher, und kommt jemand deshalb zu Schaden, dann kann es sein, dass der Grundbesitzer haftbargemacht wird. Dazu muss ihm aber nachgewiesen werden, dass er die Gefahr kannte und geduldet hat.
Es gibt Fälle wo Waldbesitzer, Jäger oder Wandervereine in eine Haftung kamen, weil z.B. Brücken oder Hochsitze nicht richtig gewartet waren.


			https://wildundhund.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/old_docs/074_076_jvg_sturz_vom_hochsitz_0714_1.pdf
		


Auf der anderen Seite darf ein Nutzer nicht blind auf eine offensichtlich morsche Brücke vertrauen.





						OLG Bamberg, Urteil vom 17.03.2008 - 4 U 179/07
					

Verkehrssicherungspflicht: Pflicht zur Sicherung eines im Wald und abseits des regulären Wanderweges gelegenen Holzstegs über einen Bachlauf




					openjur.de
				




Es ist mir bislang kein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Waldbesitzer in eine Haftung für eine MTB Strecke gekommen wäre. Aber bei schweren Unfällen ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft und legt dem Waldbesitzer nahe, dass er die Anlage abräumen soll, da er ab jetzt nicht argumentieren kann, dass er die Gefahr nicht kennt. Ebenso zieht sich die Grundbesitzerhaftpflicht aus der Deckung.

Im vorliegenden Fall hat sich der Forst daher entschieden die Anlage abzuräumen, um sich keinem Risiko auszusetzen.

Weitere Infos zur Haftungssituation in den hier verlinkten Leitfäden.
https://www.waldsportbewegt.de/materialien/rechtsfragen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich finds schon krass, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, als die gesunden Bäume zu fällen.
Da blutet mir schon ein bisschen das Herz, oder seh ich das als einziger so?
 Bei uns im Wald gibt es auch so eine Stelle. Die wurde aber nicht so "professionell" aufgebaut. Da ist lediglich eine kleine Fahrrinne talabwärts entstanden, die für MTBler recht einladend ist.
Es wurde dort auch 3 Bäume drauf gefällt auf die Einfahrt.
Für richtig halte ich das auch nicht, die Bäume dafür zu fällen. Vllt sollte man das mal mit den "Grünen" besprechen


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

Geht es eigentlich nur mir so, oder haben hier noch andere den Eindruck, dass das Thema "wilder" bzw. illegaler Trailbau so langsam auch im Pfälzerwald zum Problem wird? Ich fahre hier seit 1996 MTB und erst in den letzten 1-2 Jahren fallen mir häufiger "gebaute" Trails ins Auge. Seit dem großen C bilden sich an einigen inzwischen wohl weithin bekannten gebauten Trails schon Warteschlangen wie im Bikepark. Ich halte das für sehr problematisch, da das Miteinander mit den anderen Nutzergruppen im Pfälzerwald bislang ja noch vergleichsweise harmonisch war und auch (noch) ist, was ich als großes Privileg empfinde. Auch gibt es bei uns ja eine Fülle wunderbarer bestehender Wege für alle Könnerstufen, weshalb mir nicht recht einleuchtet was das soll!? Klar, Anlieger und große Sprünge hab ich dann halt nicht, aber dafür kann man doch in den Bikepark fahren oder sich eben für eine legale Strecke stark machen, die dann eben auch entsprechend geplant und genehmigt ist.

Ich möchte betonen, dass ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen legal gebaute Trails habe. 1-2 Mal im Jahr verschlägt es mich auch in den Bikepark. Ich mache mir nur große Sorgen, dass diese ungesteuerte Entwicklung auch bei uns zu Konflikten führen könnte, die am Ende vielleicht erhebliche Einschränkungen für aller Radler im Pfälzerwald zur Folge haben. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (20. Dezember 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach wird ist nicht der “wilde Trailbau” das Problem (die meisten von den trails existieren seit Jahren), sondern vielmehr die exzessive Nutzung und der Trail Tourismus der seit Corona darauf stattfindet! 
mich fahre gerne beides, sowohl gebaute trails, wie auch unser tolles Netz an Wanderwegen! Aber auch hier kommt es, gerade am Haardtrand immer öfter zu Problemen mit Wanderern... auch die strömen nämlich seit corona in nie da gewesenem maßen in den Wald! Lustigerweise habe ich noch nie mit Pfälzern Probleme gehabt (das es fur mich zum guten Ton gehört Wanderern den Vortritt zu gewähren, rechtzeitig auf mich aufmerksam zu machen und mit freundlichen “Servus” Wanderer in angemessener Geschwindigkeit zu passieren muss ich nicht extra erklären, gehört dir mich zum guten Ton )Die “Stresser” entpuppen sich nämlich meist anhand ihres Dialektes unmittelbar als Touristen von der falschen Seite des Rheins! 
Ich finde das die aktuelle Situation mehr als deutlich macht, das es im Pfälzerwald ein legales Angebot für die Gruppen geben muss die aktuell die “wilden Trails” frequentieren... durch schlichte Sperrung oder Abriss von den Trails wird sich das Problem nicht in Luft auflösen! 
Heidelberg und Freiburg machen da vor wie es gemacht werden sollte... 
Und da bringt es auch nichts auf den MTB-Park Pfälzerwald zu verweisen, das Ding ist ja wirklich nur als schlechter Scherz zu betrachten...
Wichtig ist auch, das mehr für Trailtoleranz geworben werden sollte... schließlich wollen ja alle zum erholen und entspannen in den Wald und haben da, meiner Meinung nach auch ein Recht drauf!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Dezember 2020)

War gestern mit Hund auf dem Stabenberg und traf dort eine Gruppe von 9 Bikern. Alles vertreten vom Ebike bis .... von der Sprache schwäbisch. Sind dann den „illegalen „ gebauten Trail runter. Frag mich immer wieder wie weit sich so was rum spricht. Von meinem „Wilschweinlieferanten“ dem die Pacht am Stabenberg gehört erfuhr ich, dass vor Wochen an einem WE Wildkameras aufgestellt wurden (er sagte nicht wo, ich nehme aber an, das es auf besagtem Trail war);und diese 187 Biker registrierten. Das ist schon eine Hausnr. Der Forst und die Stadt wüssten darüber Bescheid. Wenn wir so weiter machen brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn wir nur noch Forststrasse fahren dürfen.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn ich keinen "Zählung" dazu habe, ist es auch mein Eindruck, dass es überwiegend Perosnen von der anderen Rheinseite sind.
Ich wurde wirklich mal gefragt, ob ich die 2 m-Regelung nicht kenne, war sprachlos, beim nächsten mal Frage ich, ob das Landeswaldgesetz RLP bekannt ist.

Mit einheimischen Wanderern (nicht Spaziergängern) habe ich in aller Regel auch keine Probleme, gerade wenn man sich so verhält wie weiter oben geschrieben...

Tante Edit: Strava (?) - und Stabenberg ist Kernzone - nicht gut


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ist mir gestern im Gimmeldingen auch aufgefallen. Viele Kennzeichen von der anderen Rheinseite. Ist ja ok, der Wald gehört jedem. Nur meines Erachtens sehr unglücklich wenn ein Haufen Wanderer zusehen wie eine große Gruppe Biker quer durch den Wald zum Einstieg fahren und dann auch noch Worte fallen wie mal Gugge ob ich heut den Sprung schaff. Kommt nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (20. Dezember 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Frag mich immer wieder wie weit sich so was rum spricht.


Spätestens jetzt Weltweit


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (20. Dezember 2020)

Wäre schonmal ein Anfang die Berge mit den trails in einem MTB Forum nicht auch noch beim Namen zu nennen... besagter Berg ist natürlich mittlerweile gut bekannt (Strava, Trailforks Komoot und wie sie alle heißen lassen Grüßen) wäre aber schonmal ein Anfang... 
Bei deinem Wildschwrinlieferanten sind es jetzt 187... der neue Revierförsterei hat mir erzählt das es knapp 70 waren... Aber klar, der Jagdpächter hat da natürlich nochmal ein ganz anders Interesse die Zahlen hochzuschaukeln... 
jetzt sollte man sich nur mal folgendes Szenario vorstellen... die 70 (oder 187) Biker wären nicht auf den “wilden trails” in der Region am Start gewesen, sonder alle man den Eselsweg runter gebrettert oder Rot/Weiß Richtung Gimmeldingen, dann wäre aber Polen offen gewesen! 
von daher sollte jeder Biker, Jäger, Wanderer interessiert daran Sein ein vernünftiges Nutzungskonzept fur den Pfälzerwald zu etablieren... sonst ist’s bald aus mit Ruhe und Erholung fur jeden im Wald!
Von anderen Interessengruppen ist ja noch nicht mal die Rede gewesen... 
bestes Beispiel der jüngsten Zeit, seid ein paar Wochen stehen jede Woche Pferdeanhänger am Gimmeldinger Sportplatz... beritten wird da unter anderem der steinerne Hai, an dem der ein oder andere Einstieg durch die Hufe und den extrem aufgeweichten Boden schon arg gelitten hat... 
Der Trail ist stellenweise so eng, das ich als Radfahrer schon absteige wenn mir Passanten entgegenkommen, wenn ich mir grad die Wanderer vorstelle denen dann diverse Gäule bergauf entgegen kommen, gute Nacht!


----------



## dopero (20. Dezember 2020)

Sind die 187 wirklich so viel?
Das sind auf die Tageslänge gerechnet grob ein einzelner Fahrer alle 3 Minuten.


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird ist nicht der “wilde Trailbau” das Problem (die meisten von den trails existieren seit Jahren), sondern vielmehr die exzessive Nutzung und der Trail Tourismus der seit Corona darauf stattfindet!
> mich fahre gerne beides, sowohl gebaute trails, wie auch unser tolles Netz an Wanderwegen!


Ich verstehe was du meinst, aber ist der Illegale Trailbau dann nicht letztlich doch das Problem, weil sich das eben auf kurz oder lang immer rumspricht und dann eben der Massenauflauf anfängt? Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Einfach Abreißen löst das Problem auch nicht. Legale Strecken wären da sicher hilfreich. Ich habe für mich beschlossen diese illegalen Trails aus Prinzip nicht fahren, auch wenn es sehr verlockend ist. Das wird natürlich nichts an der Situation ändern, aber ich käme mir irgenwie scheinheilig vor, wenn ich solche Auswüchse wie auf besagtem Berg und den dortigen "Biketourismus" kritisiere und mir dann als Einheimischer das Recht einräume dennoch dort zu fahren. 



=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Lustigerweise habe ich noch nie mit Pfälzern Probleme gehabt (das es fur mich zum guten Ton gehört Wanderern den Vortritt zu gewähren, rechtzeitig auf mich aufmerksam zu machen und mit freundlichen “Servus” Wanderer in angemessener Geschwindigkeit zu passieren muss ich nicht extra erklären, gehört dir mich zum guten Ton )Die “Stresser” entpuppen sich nämlich meist anhand ihres Dialektes unmittelbar als Touristen von der falschen Seite des Rheins!


Habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Das sehe ich aber weniger als Problem, da sich die Touristen vermutlich nur sehr selten die Mühe machen und sich irgendwo beschweren.


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> War gestern mit Hund auf dem Stabenberg und traf dort eine Gruppe von 9 Bikern. Alles vertreten vom Ebike bis .... von der Sprache schwäbisch. Sind dann den „illegalen „ gebauten Trail runter. Frag mich immer wieder wie weit sich so was rum spricht. Von meinem „Wilschweinlieferanten“ dem die Pacht am Stabenberg gehört erfuhr ich, dass vor Wochen an einem WE Wildkameras aufgestellt wurden (er sagte nicht wo, ich nehme aber an, das es auf besagtem Trail war);und diese 187 Biker registrierten. Das ist schon eine Hausnr. Der Forst und die Stadt wüssten darüber Bescheid. Wenn wir so weiter machen brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn wir nur noch Forststrasse fahren dürfen.


Ich war gestern auch dort und fühlte mich wirklich fast wie im Bikepark. Bis vor ca. 1 Jahr war der SBerg für mich das bevorzugte Ziel an Wochenenden, weil es dort wegen nicht vorhandener Bewirtschaftung nicht so voll war. Jetzt ist es (sicher auch wegen Corona) zum Hotspot geworden. Das der Trail in der Kernzone des Biosphärenreservates liegt ist sicher nur den wenigsten bewusst. Zumindest kommen mir die BikerInnen da oben nicht sehr schuldbewusst vor. Eher so wie in der Liftschlange im Park.


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Bei deinem Wildschwrinlieferanten sind es jetzt 187... der neue Revierförsterei hat mir erzählt das es knapp 70 waren... Aber klar, der Jagdpächter hat da natürlich nochmal ein ganz anders Interesse die Zahlen hochzuschaukeln...


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass da an manchen Tagen 187 runter fahren. Ich habe da wirklich schon eine durchaus recht lange Warteschlange am Einstieg gesehen.



=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> jetzt sollte man sich nur mal folgendes Szenario vorstellen... die 70 (oder 187) Biker wären nicht auf den “wilden trails” in der Region am Start gewesen, sonder alle man den Eselsweg runter gebrettert oder Rot/Weiß Richtung Gimmeldingen, dann wäre aber Polen offen gewesen!


Da ist natürlich was dran, aber ich glaube das verteilt sich dann nochmal ganz anders und es sind eben schlicht keine illegalen Trails in der Kernzone.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Dezember 2020)

> ...und es sind eben schlicht keine illegalen Trails in der Kernzone.



Auf welcher Basis erfolgt deine Aussage?

Einige Fragen:

187 in welchem zeitlichen Rahmen?

Wurde der Trail am Stabenberg nach Ausweisung der Kernzone angelegt bzw ist es ein Wanderweg?

Falls Forst/Jagd da eine Kamera aufgehängt hat, hängen da Hinweisschilder (Stichwort DSVGO)?


----------



## dopero (20. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Falls Forst/Jagd da eine Kamera aufgehängt hat, hängen da Hinweisschilder (Stichwort DSVGO)?


Warum? Die werden doch immer abseits der Wege aufgehängt... ;-)


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (20. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht wäre es ja schonmal ein Anfang den Namen des Berges zu editieren... sonst schafft er es demnächst aus dem Lokal Forum auf die News Seite...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Dezember 2020)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ja schonmal ein Anfang den Namen des Berges zu editieren... sonst schafft er es demnächst aus dem Lokal Forum auf die News Seite...


Ich glaube FB ist stärker besucht und da wird nicht nur der Trail angeboten. Also bleib entspannt es weiß hier sowieso fast jeder wo der ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (20. Dezember 2020)

Karolus schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es (sicher auch wegen Corona) zum Hotspot geworden.


Das Coronavirus tut der Natur derzeit natürlich auch viel Gutes...mal abgesehen von dem immer wieder gerne zitierten geringeren Reiseaufkommen und dem damit verbundenen Schadstoffausstoß, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass es zum Beispiel auch die Alpen Fauna und Flora in so manchem Ski-Gebiet erfreut. Dafür ist eben auf unserem hier besagen Trail / Pfälzer Trails derzeit etwas mehr los. 
187 Leute an einem Tag ist Natürlich ein Wort. Das sind gemessen an einem Tag von 9:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr alle 2,24 Minuten ein biker der vorbei kommt. Bei nur 70 Bikern kämme alle 6 Minuten einer den Trail runter. Das spricht meines Erachtens für die Qualität des Trails. Auf ähnlichen aber legalen Trails in der Nähe wie z.B. dem Fuchstrail oder den Trails in Stromberg ist da auch nur an manchen Tagen mehr los. Daher hier nochmals mein Respekt an die Erbauer, die es schafften eher im Geheimen und ohne jegliche Förderung und Vereinsgründung einen solch respektablen Trail in die Landschaft zu graben! 

Auch wenn mich das Besucheraufkommen als "Local" selbst gar nicht so freut, da ich dafür zu wenig der Menschenfreund bin und mich selbst auch lieber ein bisschen an der Ruhe und der Natur erfreuen würde....aber ich denke das sind eben so ein paar egoistische Gedanken.

Auch wenn es sich vielleicht nicht so anhört, war ich schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr auf den "illegalen" Trails. Heute war ich am Peterskopf / Bismarkturm radeln und bin am Schlagbaumplatz auf die größten Holzstapel gestoßen, die ich je im Pfälzer Wald gesehen habe...und das in Zeiten des Klimawandels und in der permanent in den Medien präsenten Wiederaufforstungsappellen.  In meinem eigenen Garten dürfte ich keinen etwas dickeren Baum fällen ohne mir zuvor eine Genehmigung einzuholen. Da frage ich mich, ob solche Baumfällaktionen nicht eigentlich auch ein jahrelanges Genehmigungsverfahren mit sich ziehen müssten? Kennte sich da jemand aus? Ähnlich traurig wie das Bild der "Baumleichen" auf dem Schlagbaumplatz sah natürlich auch das gesamte Waldgebiet im Umfeld aus. der Baumernter ist da kreuz und quer gefahren...überall Baumstümpfe.

Generell und auch angesichts dieser Bilder frage ich mich: 
Was ist unser Problem mit den besagten Trails?
Mich interessiert die objektive und rationale Meinung von Euch als Biker, Menschenfreunde und Naturliebhaber.
Bitte klärt mich daher nicht über das Landesforstgesetz auf...das habe ich in den wesentlichen Absätzen selbst gelesen und es wurde in diesem Thread auch schon ausreichend zitiert. Daher: schon klar! Einiges was wir machen inkl. Trailbau ist illegal. Wer regt sich auf? Sind es die Waldbesitzer, der Forst, die Wanderer, der Naturschutz z.B. NaBu, die Jäger oder auch wir MTBiker selbst...und. warum regen wir uns / sie sich so auf? Weil es laut dem Forstgesetz illegal ist oder gibt es eben doch noch objektive und rationale Gründe die man auch vor dem Hintegrund der alpinen Gebiete zum Skifahren und biken, Heli-Skiing und derartig groß angelegten Baumernteaktionen wie am Peterskopf anbringen kann?


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem: er liegt in der Kernzone, und da sind Behörden sehr sensibel (ob rational oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle)

Und da soll/darf keine Veränderung statt finden...die Natur soll sich selbst überlassen werden...

Das ist in sofern wichtig für den Status Biosphärenreservat, da ein gewisser Anteil ausgewiesen werden muss...


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Auf welcher Basis erfolgt deine Aussage?


Ich meinte damit die von @=.cf.= marduk angesprochenen Wanderwege (Rot/Weiß, Eselsweg). Der gebaute Trail ist natürlich illegal. Sorry, war missverständlich formuliert.


captainz3 schrieb:


> Was ist unser Problem mit den besagten Trails?


Abgesehen von dem möglichen negativen Einfluss auf die Akzeptanz unseres Sportes ist für mich, gerade bei solchen Fällen wie dem angesprochenen, tatsächlich der Naturschutz ein Problem. Natürlich ist der negative Einfluss eines solchen Trails im Vergleich zur industriellen Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Straßenverkehr usw. nur sehr gering. Ich finde aber, dass wir als Biker eben unseren Teil dazu beitragen sollten, dass die Artenvielfalt nicht noch stärker schwindet und die wenigen Rückzugsräume für Tiere und Pflanzen erhalten bleiben. Oft wird dabei nur an Rehwild etc. gedacht, die sich tatsächlich sehr schnell an die Anwesenheit von Menschen gewöhnen. Aber im Pfälzerwald gibt es auch sehr störungsempfindliche Arten, für die ein regelmäßig frequentierter Trail eben schon einen Lebensraumverlust bedeuten kann (z. B. in Kiefernwäldern die Nachtschwalbe aka der Ziegenmelker).  Deshalb sehe ich eben gerade gebaute Trails in der Kernzone oder in NSGs sehr kritisch.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich möchte an der Stelle noch als Kletterer (nicht als Biker) ergänzen:

Wir haben im Frühjahr wg Ignoranz wichtige Boulderfelsen verloren, deren Besuch vorher in der Kernzone zumindest gedultet wurden. In dem Fall waren es ein kleiner Teil der Boulderer, aber alle müssen es ausbaden...

Quelle

Es sind gerade mal 2,8% im Biosphärenreservat als Kernzone ausgewiesen? Muss man alles beanspruchen? Kann man sich nicht mal zurück nehmen?


----------



## captainz3 (20. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> ...die Natur soll sich selbst überlassen werden...


inwieweit ist das klar definiert oder Auslegungsache je nach Interessengruppe?

Rund um diesen einen besagten Trail in der Kernzone gab es schon immer ein Netz an frequentierten Wanderwegen mit beträchtlich vielen Einkehrmöglichkeiten und Parkmöglichkeiten am Fuße des Bergs. Gleich parallel zum ersten Abschnitt des Trails befindet sich ein Hochsitz und eine Wildfutter-Lockstelle ein weiterer großer Hochsitz befindet sich in der  Nähe Ende des 3. Abschnitt. Beide werden von Jägern mit Autos frequentiert. Einzig habe ich in dem Gebiet keine Baumfällarbeiten erlebt.

Daher die Frage: wie ist "...die Natur soll sich selbst überlassen werden..." definiert?
Kann der Pfälzer Wald tatsächlich den Status Biosphärenreservart verlieren durch wenige Trails, die unmerklich breiter sind als eine Wildwechsel-Spur? Und was passiert dann, wenn dieser Status verloren geht?

Das Quantum Stress mehr für die Tiere selbst für die Vögel halte ich ebenfalls für überschaubar, zumal die Spuren nicht ständig neu verlegt werden. Ob es den Ziegenmelker in dem Waldgebiet gibt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings bevorzugen diese Vögel eher trockene Freiflächen (bzw. mit wenig Kiefern) und keine geschlossenen Waldgebiete....könnte mir vorstellen, dass es den eher in Bad Dürkheim im Bruch gibt als da oben....


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Dezember 2020)

Quelle



> Landesverordnung über das Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald als
> deutscher Teil des grenzüberschreitenden Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen
> Vom 23. Juli 2020
> § 4​Schutzzweck​(1) Schutzzweck des Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald ist es, das Gebiet einheitlich so zu entwickeln und zu schützen, dass die biologische Vielfalt erhalten oder wiederhergestellt und eine nachhaltige Nutzung gewährleistet wird. Dabei sind die ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Aspekte zu berücksichtigen. Der Schutzzweck umfasst insbesondere
> ...



Theoretisch ja...praktisch vermutlich nein...Ziel ist es, Flächen auszuweisen, die einen bestimmten Anteil am Gesamten haben (imho 3 %). Dazu wurden eben bestimmte Bereiche ausgewählt. Ich war bei dem Auswahlverfahren nicht dabei.

Forst zB darf da außer Wegesicherung nichts machen, betreten auch vorhandenen Wegen (vor Inkrafttreten der Verordung) erlaubt.

Wie kommst Du zu dieser Einschätzung? Bist du Biologe? Hast Du Studien dazu?

Soweit ich das überblicke, ist Jagd sogar erlaubt (wundert mich allerdings): Quelle

Und sind die von Dir geschilderte Bereiche in der Kernzone?


----------



## captainz3 (20. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Soweit ich das überblicke, ist Jagd sogar erlaubt (wundert mich allerdings):


Nach Deinen Quellen scheint da neben der Jagd noch einiges mehr erlaubt zu sein. Schließlich geht es ja neben den „ökologische auch um die ökonomischen und sozialen Aspekte“. Das ist eine interessante Übersicht. Daher: Vielen Dank für die Quellen.




stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu dieser Einschätzung? Bist du Biologe? Hast Du Studien dazu?


Nein, ich bin kein Biologe und habe professionell auch nichts mit Zoologie/Ornithologie zu tun. Diesbezüglich ist meine Aussage also nicht qualifiziert. Ich bin lediglich privat Naturinteressiert und biologisch interessiert, so wie ich am MTB interessiert bin aber auch nicht in der Branche arbeite oder ausgebildet wurde.


----------



## Karolus (20. Dezember 2020)

captainz3 schrieb:


> inwieweit ist das klar definiert oder Auslegungsache je nach Interessengruppe?


Wie @stummerwinter schreibt ist das bei Schutzgebieten schon klar definiert und gilt grundsätzlich für alle Nutzergruppen, wobei je nach Schutzzweck bestimmte Nutzungen explizit erlaubt werden können. Die Jagd ist häufig ausgenommen, um dem Wilddruck entgegen zu wirken und z. B. den massiven Verbiss von Pflanzen zu vermeiden. Wahrscheinlich spielt dabei aber auch sie große Lobby der Jäger eine Rolle  . Was ich persönlich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist das explizite Verbot vom Biken auf bestehenden Wegen in einigen NSGs, während wandern weiterhin erlaubt ist. Ob nun ein Biker oder Wanderer den Weg nutzt ist aus Naturschutzsicht m. E. völlig egal, so lange sich die Leute anständig verhalten und eben auf den Wegen bleiben.



captainz3 schrieb:


> Das Quantum Stress mehr für die Tiere selbst für die Vögel halte ich ebenfalls für überschaubar, zumal die Spuren nicht ständig neu verlegt werden. Ob es den Ziegenmelker in dem Waldgebiet gibt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings bevorzugen diese Vögel eher trockene Freiflächen (bzw. mit wenig Kiefern) und keine geschlossenen Waldgebiete....könnte mir vorstellen, dass es den eher in Bad Dürkheim im Bruch gibt als da oben....


Ja, wie oben schon geschrieben ist der Einfluss von illegalen Trails "überschaubar" aber eben nicht null. Um bei dem Beispiel SBerg und Ziegenmelker zu bleiben: Ob der Ziegenmelker genau dort vorkommt weiß ich auch nicht, aber der Pfälzerwald um Neustadt und Bad Dürkheim stellt laut "Die Vogelwelt von Rheinland-Pflaz" (DIETZEN et al. 2016) einen Verbreitungsschwerpunt in RLP dar. Hier werden laut dieser Quelle bevorzugt lichte Kiefernwälder auf Sandböden besiedelt. Das trifft auf die Umgebung des besagten Trails definitiv zu. In RLP gibt es insgesamt nur 250-300 Reviere des Ziegenmelkers und er hat den Rote Liste-Staus "vom Aussterben bedroht". Der Verlust eines potenziellen Reviers im Umfeld des Trails würde also bereits einen erheblichen Einfluss auf den Erhaltungszustand der Art in RLP haben. Zumal ich den Ziegenmelker ja nur stellvertretend für viele andere störungsempfindliche Arten angeführt habe. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Es geht mir nicht darum hier die Biker zu spalten oder gar irgendjemanden an den Pranger zu stellen. Ich glaube nur, dass vielen eben einfach nicht bewusst ist, dass auch ein vergleichsweise kleiner Eingriff, wie ein gebauter Trail, an bestimmten Stellen relativ gravierende Folgen haben kann. Der Kiefernwald da oben sieht ja auf den ersten Blick auch erstmal eher nach Monokultur und weniger nach schützenswertem Urwald aus. Aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung (Landschaftsökologe mit Schwerpunkt Ornithologie) kann ich aber sagen, dass eine Kernzone oder ein NSG nicht ohne Grund vergeben wird.
Wie gesagt, ich würde mich selbst sehr freuen, wenn wir hier mal eine schöne legal gebaute Strecke bekämen. Aber dann hat halt im Rahmen der Genehmigung auch vorher mal jemand sach- und ortskundiges nachgeschaut, ob da eventuell erhebliche Konflikte mit Natur und Landschaft bestehen.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Dezember 2020)

Du darfst aber die Schutzzwecke unter §7 nicht außer acht lassen: Quelle

Nicht nur §8 anschauen....

Das Biken ist auf gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt: 



> (4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können. Das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren ist auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt.



Aber das ist genau das Problem...

Kann jemand sagen, ab wann da Kernzone ausgewiesen wurde? Ich weiss nur, dass dieses Jahr einige Bereiche dazu gekommen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (21. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Du darfst aber die Schutzzwecke unter §7 nicht außer acht lassen: Quelle
> 
> Nicht nur §8 anschauen....
> 
> ...


Genaues speziell zu diesem Gebiet habe ich nicht gefunden. Auf dieser Seite wird es aber benannt:






						Naturpark und Biosphärenreservat
					

Ein Großteil der zum Forstamt gehörenden Waldfläche ist Teil des Pfälzerwaldes, dem größten zusammenhängenden Waldgebiet Deutschlands, der auch Naturpark und Biosphärenreservat ist.



					www.wald-rlp.de
				




Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, da auch hier die Mühlen langsam mahlen und ein gewisser Prozentsatz an Kernzonen in einem anerkannten Biosphärenreservat existieren müssen, dass das bereits ab den 90er Jahren dabei war.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Dezember 2020)

Sind es 3 %...zumidnest in der Größenordnung...

Quelle



> Die Ausweisung als Biosphärenreservat orientiert sich an der bisherigen Naturparkverordnung, hebt jedoch den Gedanken der einheitlichen Entwicklung im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Regionalentwicklung stärker hervor. Durch die Erhöhung des Flächenanteils der Kernzonen am gesamten Schutzgebiet auf rund 3% werden die MAB-Kriterien erfüllt und auch der Schutzgedanke weiter gestärkt. Die Kernzonen stellen zudem einen wichtigen Beitrag zu einem landesweiten Biotopverbund dar.
> Diese Form der Unterschutzstellung trägt auch dem Umstand Rechnung, dass Biosphärenreservate eine eigenständige Schutzgebietskategorie nach § 25 BNatSchG darstellen, bei der im Gegensatz zu Naturparken der einheitliche Schutz und die einheitliche Entwicklung gleichberechtigt nebeneinander stehen.



Ziel ist es eben, dass alle daran Teil haben können (Forst, Landwirtschaft, Besucher usw), nur eben nicht in den Kernzonen...

Schutzzweck siehe weiter oben unter §4...


----------



## Sascha_89 (23. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man sich die genaue Lage der Kernzonen anschaut, sieht man, dass da eigentlich nur ein sehr kleiner Teil sich wirklich in der Kernzone befindet.
https://map-final.rlp-umwelt.de/kartendienste/index.php?service=biosphaerenreservat_pfaelzerwald


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2020)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die genaue Lage der Kernzonen anschaut, sieht man, dass da eigentlich nur ein sehr kleiner Teil sich wirklich in der Kernzone befindet.
> https://map-final.rlp-umwelt.de/kartendienste/index.php?service=biosphaerenreservat_pfaelzerwald


Also wenn ich die Karte vergrößere sehe ich den gesamten Berg in der grünen Zone. Und o.g. Trail ist definitiv im grünen Sektor.


----------



## Sascha_89 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Trails liegen zum größten Teil nicht im grünen Bereich. Der grüne Bereich geht vom Gipfel Richtung Südosten in einem schmalen Streifen.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2020)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Karte vergrößere sehe ich den gesamten Berg in der grünen Zone. Und o.g. Trail ist definitiv im grünen Sektor.


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (23. Dezember 2020)

Ist nicht mein Revier, aber vll mal als Gedankenansatz:

Wenn es eh nur ein kleiner Teil ist, warum nicht darauf zu verzichten?


----------



## Quente (24. Dezember 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Revier, aber vll mal als Gedankenansatz:
> 
> Wenn es eh nur ein kleiner Teil ist, warum nicht darauf zu verzichten?


Genau der Stabenberg ist nur ein ganz kleiner Teil im großen Pfälzerwald, auf das befahren und anlegen neuer Spuren kann man dort verzichten.


----------



## captainz3 (24. Dezember 2020)

Hi! 
ich empfand die Diskussion in den letzten Tagen recht angehm und hilfreich und habe dabei selbst über die Definition und Auslegung des Biosphärenreservats und seiner Kernzonen Neues gelernt.

Nun wünsche ich Euch allen noch Frohe Weihnachten und auch weiterhin gute Fahrt und ein gutes Miteinander im neuen Jahr!

Wir sind schließlich alle MTBler die unseren Sport und den Wald lieben und an derer beider Erhaltung gleichermaßen interessiert sind. Auch wenn jeder von uns auch manchmal mehr zum Wald und manchmal mehr zum Sport tendiert und dabei jeder von uns den ein oder andern Fehltritt oder die ein oder ander legale oder illegale "Sünde" begeht. 
Ich war sogar schon mit einem von denen, die sich in dieser Diskussion eher über den Trailbau empört haben vor einigen Jahren dort fahren und derjenige hatte glaube ich sogar Spaß daran. ;-)

Den Namen des Berges hatte ich geflissentlich hier im Forum nicht genannt...nun ist er raus....macht aber vielleicht nichts. Den besagten Trail dort gibt es ja nun schon ein paar Jahre und er ist ja mittlerweile, wie oben erwähnt schon über die Landesgrenzen bekannt und beliebt. Wer ihn noch nicht kennt, kann ihn sich ja mal anschauen, wenn er in die Gegend kommt...vielleicht auch "von außen" und zu Fuß wie ein Pilzsucher, Kastaniensammer oder Heidelbeerpflücker. 
Das Verlassen der Wege zu diesem Zweck ist nämlich (glaube ich(?)) erlaubt....oder zumindest (...auch...) geduldet.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. Dezember 2020)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Verlassen der Wege zu diesem Zweck ist nämlich (glaube ich(?)) erlaubt....oder zumindest (...auch...) geduldet.



Ich mach mal den Spielverderber: in der Kernzone nicht

Tante Edit, hatte ich hier schon verlinkt: klick

Dazu auch:



> § 9
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten​Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 37 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 LNatSchG handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 
> 1.
> ...



Und auch Ordnungswidrigkeiten können teuer werden...


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

Kam gerade in den Nachrichten (swr3), dass in Gleisweiler Kontrollen für VG Edenkoben erfolgen sollen wg illegaler Trails usw...habs selber nicht gehört...


----------



## Simoni84 (8. Januar 2021)

War vor kurzem auch n "Bericht" in der RP bzgl. diesem Thema


----------



## Simoni84 (8. Januar 2021)

S.hier


----------



## Simoni84 (8. Januar 2021)

Dieser Bericht muss wohl am 30.12.2020 in der RP erschienen sein


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Januar 2021)

gerade im Radio:
Mountainbiker auf Abwegen​








						Mountainbiker auf Abwegen
					

Förster und Waldbesitzer im südpfälzischen Gleisweiler sind sauer: Sie entdecken im Wald immer wieder illegale Mountainbike-Strecken. Die Gemeinde baut sie ab, die Biker wieder auf.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Simoni84 (8. Januar 2021)

Kenne da eigentlich "nur" einen gebauten Trail , welcher mittlerweile mit Verbotsschilder gesperrt wurde. Zudem wurde der Trail komplett zugelegt mit Ästen/Bäumen usw. Angeblich nun auch mit Cam's ausgestattet.

Dass da jetzt Inet Seiten damit werben, ist und war mir unklar.
Ebenso die Gefährdung der Wanderer , da der Trail (dieses Teilsstk. , um das es vermutlich geht) eigentlich nur DH ausgelegt war und sich nicht an "Wanderwegen" orientierte.

In der Nähe (ca 150m) steht sogar eine PWH.
Ob da jetzt Wild oder ähnliche Tiere aufgeschreckt/bedroht wird/sind.. naja..

Liest sich halt alles sehr negativ (Rennstrecke/voll Karacho/Rücksichtslos/Egomanen/usw) und spiegelt nicht meine subjektive Erfahrung wieder.

Aber sei es drum.
Liest und klingt für mich alles sehr überspitzt und geht m.M.n um etwas schlechte Stimmung gegen MTB'ler zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht muss wohl am 30.12.2020 in der RP erschienen sein



Wenn man sich die Info-Box durchliesst, wo das biken erlaubt, ist die Aussage zur Bewirtschaftung schlicht falsch...

Entweder kennt die Ministerin "Ihr" Gesetz nicht, oder wurde falsch zitiert...halte beides für möglich...

Tante Edit: Bewirtschaftung ergänzt


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Januar 2021)

@Simoni84
für mich klingt das alles ziemlich überspitz.
Ich bin öfter in der Gegend, sowohl zum Wandern wie auch mit dem MTB.
Ich habe weder rücksichtslose Biker gesehen, noch habe ich jemals Theater mit irgendjemand gehabt, dort ist heile Welt.  Irgendwelche bunten Bändern sind mir auch  nicht aufgefallen.

Ich habe das Ordnungsamt oben schon mal gesehen, die fahren mit dem PKW durch den Wald.. da kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 😠


----------



## Simoni84 (8. Januar 2021)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Simoni84
> für mich klingt das alles ziemlich überspitz.
> Ich bin öfter in der Gegend, sowohl zum Wandern wie auch mit dem MTB.
> Ich habe weder rücksichtslose Biker gesehen, noch habe ich jemals Theater mit irgendjemand gehabt, dort ist heile Welt.  Irgendwelche bunten Bändern sind mir auch  nicht aufgefallen.
> ...


Kann ich alles komplett unterschreiben/bestätigen.

Bin da auch sehr oft zum biken, wandern und mit Familie unterwegs.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Januar 2021)

Der Artikel wurde übrigens vor 20 min. von SWR geändert.


----------



## THBiker (8. Januar 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Info-Box durchliesst, wo das biken erlaubt, ist die aussage schlicht falsch...
> 
> Entweder kennt die Ministerin "Ihr" Gesetz nicht, oder wurde falsch zitiert...halte beides für möglich...


Laut dem Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) ist es wohl wie folgt definiert



> Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) Vom 30. November 2000
> § 22 Betreten, Reiten, Befahren(3)​





> (3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 3.





> § 3 Begriffsbestimmungen​(7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.



Von daher wurde mountainbiken schon immer nur geduldet und bisher hat es m.M. auch immer gut funktioniert bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Leider hat der Rad-Tourismus gerade im letzten Jahr stark zugenommen und der illegale Trailbau wird leider auch übertrieben. Von daher wäre es nicht verwunderlich, wenn es irgendwann mal Konsequenzen für uns Biker hat.


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

@THBiker: ich kenne das Gesetz, worauf ich mich beziehe ist die Aussage 4-Rädrige Fahrzeuge

Ich kann auch einen Wald zB mit Rückpferden bewirtschaften und solbald ich da mit einer Kettensäge was mache, wird bewirtschaftet.

Fußwege müssen ausgeschildert sein, ist zB in Annweiler am Tunernheim runter so.

Ich bin da schon bei Dir, nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## THBiker (8. Januar 2021)

Ok, dann hatte ich dich falsch verstanden.

Meine Meinung ist halt, dass es irgendwann übertrieben wird, weil man immer mehr will und dann ist es irgendwann zu viel und es gibt Konsequenzen für alles. 
Man kann sich sein tun auch immer schön reden, wie man es gerade braucht. Das betrifft ja nicht nur unseren Sport, sondern ist wohl ein generelles Problem unserer Gesellschaft.

Ich habe auch Verständnis, dass ein Bedarf an diesen angelegten Trails besteht, aber den aktuellen Weg befürworte ich definitiv nicht. Leider wird es dann alle Mountainbiker treffen, wenn es denn Sanktionen gäbe.
Warten wir es ab. Die Trailbaugemeinde wird weitermachen wie bisher, solange es nicht mal drastische Bußgelder gibt.
Selbst wenn einige Trails irgendwann mal legalisiert werden, wird es den illegalen Trailbau nicht eindämmen. Das ist leider schade.


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Januar 2021)

Sehe das genau so...einige kennen keine Grenzen...

Beim Klettern gibt es ähnliche Themen, hatte ich hier schon mal verlinkt (Menge an Neutouren und Bouldern in der Kernzone). Das "gute" ist, "wir Kletternde" stehen nicht im öffentlichen Fokus, abgesehen von den campenden Kletternden.

Tante Edit: kenne die Ecke nicht so gut, bin eher südlich der B10 unterwegs. Aber Kletterkumpel aus Gleisweiler/Burrweiler sagte mir letztens, dass der neue Bürgermeister mobil gegen MTBler macht.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Januar 2021)

viele Bürgermeister vergessen wohl, dass MTBler auch Geld in die Region bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. Januar 2021)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> viele Bürgermeister vergessen wohl, dass MTBler auch Geld in die Region bringen.


Berechtigt das dann dazu, dass man Natur zerstören darf und illegale Trails baut? 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass der Bedarf an DH/ Enduro-Strecken da ist.

Ich habe zu dem Thema meine Meinung in den letzten Jahren aber auch geändert. Früher dachte ich auch, so ein Trail ist ja nicht so schlimm. Das Problem war, dass es dann nicht bei einem blieb. Mundpropaganda, Strava und Co machen die Trails leider auch für jeden "Nicht-Ortskundigen"1 heute leicht auffindbar, so dass die Trails auch entsprechend frequentiert werden.

Ich denke, dass in Zukunft alle Kompromisse eingehen werden müssen, auch wir Biker. D.h. dass wir vielleicht auf den ein oder anderen Trail an den Hotspots verzichten müssen.
Forst und Gemeinden müssen sich auch bewusst machen, dass der Pfälzerwald zukünftig noch mehr für (sportliche) Aktivitäten genutzt werden wird und dass Lösungen her müssen die nicht Jahre benötigen, bis sie durch unsere Bürokratie durch sind.
Keine Ahnung wie sich das entwickeln wird, aber im letzten Jahr hat Corona ziemlich dazu beigetragen, dass der Haardtrand quasi von uns Menschen überrannt wurde. 

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da nicht nur schwarz oder weiß und es müssen alle Beteiligten aufeinander zugehen und konstruktiv an Lösungen arbeiten und dann natürlich auch Vereinbarungen einhalten oder eben mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ich denke, dass man Trails auch halbwegs naturverträglich anlegen kann, wenn man sich mit entsprechenden Behörden, Forstämtern usw. austauscht.


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Januar 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Berechtigt das dann dazu, dass man Natur zerstören darf und illegale Trails baut?


Du liesst gerade irgendwas heraus , dass ich weder gemeint noch geschrieben habe


----------



## Karolus (8. Januar 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Berechtigt das dann dazu, dass man Natur zerstören darf und illegale Trails baut?
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass der Bedarf an DH/ Enduro-Strecken da ist.
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass mir das Verständnis für die illegale Buddelei langsam ausgeht. Es wird ja immer behauptet, dass die Trails alle schon viele Jahre lang bestehen und geduldet werden. Nach meiner Beobachtung sind aber die Trails in den letzten 2 Jahren, also auch schon vor Corona, wie die Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen. Das wird uns allen noch böse auf die Füße fallen. 

Falls hier Buddler*Innen mitlesen: Setzt euch für legale Trails ein, engagiert euch in Vereinen oder fahrt in den Bikepark. Aber bitte unterlasst im Interesse aller das illegale Bauen!


----------



## THBiker (8. Januar 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Falls hier Buddler*Innen mitlesen: Setzt euch für legale Trails ein, engagiert euch in Vereinen oder fahrt in den Bikepark. Aber bitte unterlasst im Interesse aller das illegale Bauen!



Das tun sie ganz bestimmt. 

Aber selbst wenn es legale Strecken geben wird, werden diese Leute ihre Buddelei nicht einstellen. Legale Trails werden dann ja irgendwann langweilig uns sind nicht cool genug (whatever!).

Aber selbst Leute die in dem ein oder anderen Verein aktiv sind buddeln da kräftig in vorderster Front mit. Ich musste da gerade letztens wieder darüber schmunzeln als ich vom Stabenberg runter gelaufen bin, dass ein und die selben Leute Shortcuts auf den Wanderwegen entfernt haben  oder mit Stämmen blockiert haben um dies auch werbewirksam im Namen des Vereins zu vermarkten (was ja erst einmal eine gute Aktion ist) und genau die gleichen Leute danach in den Wald gehen und einen neuen Trail in den Wald zimmern  Aber nun gut, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


speedygonzales schrieb:


> Du liesst gerade irgendwas heraus , dass ich weder gemeint noch geschrieben habe


Sorry, da wollte ich dir nichts unterstellen


----------



## Tobsn (9. Januar 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kam gerade in den Nachrichten (swr3), dass in Gleisweiler Kontrollen für VG Edenkoben erfolgen sollen wg illegaler Trails usw...habs selber nicht gehört...


Aktuell sind die aber mit anderen Kontrollen beschäftigt.






Und wie immer nur entspannte und freundliche Leute im Wald getroffen.


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Januar 2021)

Wo war das?

Ging mir vorgestern und heute auch so...vll lag es auch daran, dass die Kennzeichen fast ausschließlich SÜD/LD/GER waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (10. Januar 2021)

Blöde Frage. 
Wenn ich auf Trails mit dem Rad fahre, wie es immer so schön als "verboten" deklariert wird und das Landeswaldgesetz hier zitiert wird. Wer verteilt denn hier überhaupt die Knöllchen? Ich habe mit dem Ordnungsamt (Ordnungsbehörde oder wie die auch immer heissen mögen) telefoniert, dann sagte mir die freundliche Dame, dass sie gar nicht für den Wald zuständig sind.
Im Übrigen wäre es sinnvoll sich endlich mal erwischen zu lassen und es soll zu einem Prozess führen. Denn so langsam braucht man Rechtssicherheit bei diesen Angelegenheiten. Die Rheinpfalz ist auch wieder am stänkern und ich finde es eine unverschämtheit wie grotten schlecht deren Recherchen sind. Das kippt noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer. 
Ich finds auch krass, dass diese Stöckchenleger nie Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, denn so - wie die und was die - für Hindernisse mittlerweile hinlegen, sind das keine Kavaliersdelikte mehr, sondern die wollen gezielt und vorsätzlich verletzen!


----------



## stummerwinter (10. Januar 2021)

Ich kann nur für die Aktion beim Bouldern im Frühjahr sprechen:

Da kam die UNB + Polizei

Und MA der Forstverwaltung hat hoheitliche Befugnisse...also im Prinzip diese...


----------



## Simoni84 (10. Januar 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Blöde Frage.
> Wenn ich auf Trails mit dem Rad fahre, wie es immer so schön als "verboten" deklariert wird und das Landeswaldgesetz hier zitiert wird. Wer verteilt denn hier überhaupt die Knöllchen? Ich habe mit dem Ordnungsamt (Ordnungsbehörde oder wie die auch immer heissen mögen) telefoniert, dann sagte mir die freundliche Dame, dass sie gar nicht für den Wald zuständig sind.
> Im Übrigen wäre es sinnvoll sich endlich mal erwischen zu lassen und es soll zu einem Prozess führen. Denn so langsam braucht man Rechtssicherheit bei diesen Angelegenheiten. Die Rheinpfalz ist auch wieder am stänkern und ich finde es eine unverschämtheit wie grotten schlecht deren Recherchen sind. Das kippt noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer.
> Ich finds auch krass, dass diese Stöckchenleger nie Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, denn so - wie die und was die - für Hindernisse mittlerweile hinlegen, sind das keine Kavaliersdelikte mehr, sondern die wollen gezielt und vorsätzlich verletzen!


Zum Thema Zeitung und "Stöckchenleger" :

Die Artikel sind m.M.n sehr überspitzt und teilweise sehr ketzerisch/reißerisch.

Da wird aus meiner Sicht praktisch dazu animiert/verleitet/empfohlen, den rücksichtslosen Egomanen , welche mit voll Karacho und voll speed Downhill Rennstrecken runter schießen , Stöcke/Äste/Steine in den Weg zu legen. 

Zumindest tun das die betroffen Personen in den Artikeln. Scheint wohl legitim und ne gute Sache zu sein. 

Die RP scheint dies i.o zu finden und druckt das Ganze... frei dem Motto : Fühlen sie ich auch im Wald gestört ? Gehen ihnen die vielen MTB'ler auch auf die Nerven ? Wollen sie die Natur erhalten und in Ruhe wandern ?
Dann legen Sie einfach Äste/Stöcke/Steine auf die Wege und Trails , so wird den bösen MTB'lern das Handwerk gelegt.

Gestern mit dem MTB  auf m Hohenberg, Heute Ohrensberg und Wetterkreuz. Viel los, viele Begegnungen, alle nett , entspannt und friedlich. Ein älteres Ehepärchen hatte es nicht so mit dem Grüßen , aber ok. 

Bis dahin , happy Trails


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Januar 2021)

Nach einer Insider Info geht es der Rheinpfalz nicht so gut. Die Papierform läuft langsam aus, das Internet boomt. Online lesen jüngere Leute informativere und gut recherchierte Artikel in anderen Zeitungen. Die lokalen News interessieren nur am Rande. Die Regierung angreifen mit ihren Maßnahmen macht man nicht. Also was tun. Corona interessiert keinen Menschen mehr, ebensowenig die Insidenzzahlen der Wohnorte. Bilden wird Präsident. Also muss was reißerisches her. Wohnmobil Kontrollen in der Südpfalz sind abgearbeitet. Also gehen wir mal zu den Bikern und Kletterern. Für ein lokales Käseblatt, das auf vermeintlich objektive gut recherchierte Berichterstattung steht ein Muss und der ideale Aufreißer. Das legt sich auch wieder. Wie Simoni schreibt. Der Großteil der Leute im Wald ist tiefenentspannt und der Rest kann einem leid tun.


----------



## stummerwinter (10. Januar 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...und Kletterern. ...


Gab es da in letzter Zeit Artikel?

Kann mich in den letzten 3 ~ 4 Jahren an keinen erinnern...


----------



## I3uchi (11. Januar 2021)

Kann mich @Simoni84 nur anschließen. Ich fahre (und wandere) seit 2012 im PW. Ich habe einmal (!) eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Da wollte mich ein Hilfs-Sheriff auf dem Trail nicht vorbeilassen. Klar, manchmal grüßt jemand nicht, aber das hat nix zu heißen. Vielleicht ist derjenige auch einfach nur gerade in Gedanken gewesen. Soll beim wandern ja vorkommen.

Was mir als Wanderer dagegen oft auffällt: Viele MTBler fahren aus Fußgängersicht wirklich schnell an einem vorbei. Als Radfahrer fühlt man sich dabei sauwohl - man hat ja schon angebremst. Das habe ich jedenfalls mitgenommen - ich bremse, als Biker übertrieben empfunden, auf +/- 10 runter. Die Leute merken das.

Ansonsten denke ich wie oft bei der Rheinpfalz: ...


----------



## I3uchi (11. Januar 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nach einer Insider Info geht es der Rheinpfalz nicht so gut. Die Papierform läuft langsam aus, das Internet boomt. Online lesen jüngere Leute informativere und gut recherchierte Artikel in anderen Zeitungen. Die lokalen News interessieren nur am Rande. Die Regierung angreifen mit ihren Maßnahmen macht man nicht. Also was tun. Corona interessiert keinen Menschen mehr, ebensowenig die Insidenzzahlen der Wohnorte. Bilden wird Präsident. Also muss was reißerisches her. Wohnmobil Kontrollen in der Südpfalz sind abgearbeitet. Also gehen wir mal zu den Bikern und Kletterern. Für ein lokales Käseblatt, das auf vermeintlich objektive gut recherchierte Berichterstattung steht ein Muss und der ideale Aufreißer. Das legt sich auch wieder. Wie Simoni schreibt. Der Großteil der Leute im Wald ist tiefenentspannt und der Rest kann einem leid tun.


Die Auflage steigt seit 2014 wieder, zumindest lt. Wikipedia-Artikel?


----------



## 4season (12. Januar 2021)

Na ja ich weiß nicht was du in Wiki gelesen hast. Onkel Google wirft das aus.

Die *Rheinpfalz* ist die größte Tageszeitung der Pfalz (Rheinland-Pfalz). Die verkaufte *Auflage *beträgt 234.907 Exemplare, ein Minus von 6,8 Prozent seit 2007.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Januar 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Berechtigt das dann dazu, dass man Natur zerstören darf und illegale Trails baut?
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich kann nachvollziehen, dass der Bedarf an DH/ Enduro-Strecken da ist.
> 
> ...



Das schlimme an der Gesamtsituation ist die Verhältnismäßige sehr hohe Anzahl von illegalen selbstgebauten Trails, die sich auch noch teilweise in Kernzonen und/oder Naturschutzgebieten befinden.
Meine Beobachtung, zumindest was ich feststellen konnte, dass sich jeder/jede Biker/in, partout kein Verständnis zeigt, hier nicht fahren zu dürfen. Schließlich sind wir ja von weiter entfernt angereist und somit rechtfertigten sich diejenigen ihr tun damit. 
Wenn wundert es dann noch, dass irgendwann strikte Mountainbike Fahrverbote unumgänglich werden.


----------



## Karolus (17. Januar 2021)

Stimmt. Zum Teil ist es aber sicher auch einfach Unwissenheit bzw. der Mangel an Selbstreflexion. 
Fragt sich nur was die "aufgeklärten" dagegen unternehmen können. Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht, ob man nicht ein paar selbst gemachte Schilder an die Traileinstiege hängen könnte, auf denen die Problematik von Bikern für Biker kurz erläutert wird, verbunden mit der Bitte diesen Trail im Sinne der Allgemeinheit nicht zu befahren. Klar wird das viele nicht abhalten, aber selbst wenn nur ein paar ins Grübeln kommen wäre ja schon etwas gewonnen. Zudem würde das auch den anderen Waldnutzern zeigen, dass wir Biker keine homogene Masse darstellen und es auch vernünftige unter uns gibt.
Kein Plan ob das wirklich was bringt, aber irgendwie habe ich auch keinen Bock untätig zuzuschauen, wie wir langsam aber (ziemlich) sicher auf allgemeine Fahrverbote zusteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (17. Januar 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> paar selbst gemachte Schilder an die Traileinstiege hängen könnte, auf denen die Problematik für Biker kurz erläutert wird



willkommen in der Pfalz


----------



## Karolus (17. Januar 2021)

Sowas habe ich natürlich auch schon oft gesehen. Was ich meine wäre mehr auf persönlicher Ebene von Biker zu Biker und mit dem gemeinsamen Ziel das Fahren auf bestehenden Wegen nicht zu gefährden. Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das von mir auch einfach zu naiv gedacht.


----------



## stummerwinter (17. Januar 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> willkommen in der Pfalz



Darf ich das Bild nutzen? Wollte dem Ministerium mit Hinweis aus den Presseartikel eine Mail schreiben, wo das im Landeswaldgesetz steht. Dazu noch ein Bild wie es aktuell in Bindersbach aussieht...


----------



## AlexMC (17. Januar 2021)

klar, hängt an einem Parkplatz in Frankweiler...


----------



## Lush (17. Januar 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Darf ich das Bild nutzen? Wollte dem Ministerium mit Hinweis aus den Presseartikel eine Mail schreiben, wo das im Landeswaldgesetz steht. Dazu noch ein Bild wie es aktuell in Bindersbach aussieht...


Genau das dachte ich auch...4 Räder.....hat ein bobby-car auch....


----------



## dopero (17. Januar 2021)

Das Schild ist für mich mal wieder ein Beispiel, wie versucht wird einen klare Definition zu schaffen.
"..., ist in Rheinland-Pfalz ausschlaggebend, dass der Weg von Fahrzeugen mit mindestens 4 Rädern genutzt werden kann.", soll wohl dazu dienen. Dies ist aber leider völlig untauglich.
Das Ministerium hatte dabei wohl alles ab einer G-Klasse im Sinn. Leider ist es aber so, dass es für 4-rädrige Fahrzeuge schon ab einer Breite von ca. 100 cm los geht (ATV, Quad) es über einen Renault Twizzy mit um die 120 cm zu "ernsthaften" Transportern wie dem Piaggio Porter und Multicar mit ca. 160 cm geht.
Und nach Schmalspur- bzw Weinbergtraktoren schaue ich jetzt besser mal nicht.


----------



## freetourer (17. Januar 2021)

Bei dem Schild frage ich mich ja wer das überhaupt aufgehangen hat?

Das sieht ja nicht nach einem offiziellen Schild aus.


----------



## stummerwinter (17. Januar 2021)

Sicher kein offizielles Schild, und damit sogar illegal...  

Verordnung Biosphärenreservat §7 1. (14)


----------



## Ohaasis (18. Januar 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bei dem Schild frage ich mich ja wer das überhaupt aufgehangen hat?
> 
> Das sieht ja nicht nach einem offiziellen Schild aus.


Das ist mit hoher Sicherheit eine Großkopie einer Rheinpfalz Infobox (Randnotiz), einlaminiert. Also: Hochprofessionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (5. Februar 2021)

Das Schild oben ist durchaus Ernst gemeint und stellt die Meinung des Forstes am Haardtrand dar. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass unsere Interessenvertretung (DIMB) die alleinige Auslegungshoheit des rheinland-pfälzischen Gesetzes hat? Lest euch mal die angehängte pdf durch und dann schaut mal, wer dahinter steht. Dann sollte all denen, die hier fleißig gegen die gebauten Strecken wettern und sich selbst die heilige Krone des unantastbaren, moralisch weit überlegenen Wanderweg-Fahrers aufsetzen hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen!
Wenn irgendwann mal überall Verbotsschilder auftauchen dann können wir Mountainbiker immerhin behaupten, dass wir die erste Sportart waren die sich freudig strahlend das eigene Grab geschaufelt hat. Und warum? Weil wir es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, dass wir zusammenhalten müssen und nur GEMEINSAM was erreichen. 
Aber nein, alle ohne E zeigen fleißig auf die E-Biker, die jetzt überall hin kommen, der E-Biker auf die Crosser, die viel zu schnell auf breiten Wegen rum brettern, der Endurofahrer auf die Tourenfahrer, die auf den Wanderwegen für Stress sorgen und der Tourenfahrer auf die Endurofaher, die sich irgendwo Strecken bauen. Hauptsache mann kann auf irgendwen schimpfen und ist selbst ach so heilig. 
Wir wärs denn mal wenn wir endlich Verständnis für alle Spielarten aufbringen und versuchen zu verstehen, warum der andere das genau so macht. Wir alle sind dafür Verantwortlich, wie es gerade im Wald läuft. Jeder von uns stört eine andere Nutzergruppe die vor uns da war. Egal wie wir uns benehmen!


----------



## Irie Guide (5. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Das Schild oben ist durchaus Ernst gemeint und stellt die Meinung des Forstes am Haardtrand dar. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass unsere Interessenvertretung (DIMB) die alleinige Auslegungshoheit des rheinland-pfälzischen Gesetzes hat? Lest euch mal die angehängte pdf durch und dann schaut mal, wer dahinter steht. Dann sollte all denen, die hier fleißig gegen die gebauten Strecken wettern und sich selbst die heilige Krone des unantastbaren, moralisch weit überlegenen Wanderweg-Fahrers aufsetzen hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen!
> Wenn irgendwann mal überall Verbotsschilder auftauchen dann können wir Mountainbiker immerhin behaupten, dass wir die erste Sportart waren die sich freudig strahlend das eigene Grab geschaufelt hat. Und warum? Weil wir es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, dass wir zusammenhalten müssen und nur GEMEINSAM was erreichen.
> Aber nein, alle ohne E zeigen fleißig auf die E-Biker, die jetzt überall hin kommen, der E-Biker auf die Crosser, die viel zu schnell auf breiten Wegen rum brettern, der Endurofahrer auf die Tourenfahrer, die auf den Wanderwegen für Stress sorgen und der Tourenfahrer auf die Endurofaher, die sich irgendwo Strecken bauen. Hauptsache mann kann auf irgendwen schimpfen und ist selbst ach so heilig.
> Wir wärs denn mal wenn wir endlich Verständnis für alle Spielarten aufbringen und versuchen zu verstehen, warum der andere das genau so macht. Wir alle sind dafür Verantwortlich, wie es gerade im Wald läuft. Jeder von uns stört eine andere Nutzergruppe die vor uns da war. Egal wie wir uns benehmen!


Genau so! Super Beitrag.


----------



## nummer768 (5. Februar 2021)




----------



## DAKAY (5. Februar 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1201358


KTWR treffen


----------



## schweigi (5. Februar 2021)

Also ist es genauso illegal auf Wanderwegen zu fahren, wie auf einer im Wald illegal angelegten Strecke! Von daher gesehen ist es so wie schon von @Fusionrider oben erwaehnt:
Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot egal was fuer eine Art von MTB wir Betreiben und keiner ist besser oder schlechter als der andere!
Was ich nur bisschen lächerlich finde ist das sich hier Leute ueber illegalen Streckenbau beschweren und die Strecken aber bekanntermaßen selbst nutzen, oder fuer sich entscheiden das die Strecke halt ein Wanderweg ist o.ä!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Februar 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Also ist es genauso illegal auf Wanderwegen zu fahren, wie auf einer im Wald illegal angelegten Strecke! Von daher gesehen ist es so wie schon von @Fusionrider oben erwaehnt:
> Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot egal was fuer eine Art von MTB wir Betreiben und keiner ist besser oder schlechter als der andere!
> Was ich nur bisschen lächerlich finde ist das sich hier Leute ueber illegalen Streckenbau beschweren und die Strecken aber bekanntermaßen selbst nutzen, oder fuer sich entscheiden das die Strecke halt ein Wanderweg ist o.ä!


Mir sollte endlich mal jemand erklären was ein Wanderweg oder ein Wanderpfad sein soll! 
Ausserdem wie soll ich denn einen solchen erkennen? 
Das Problem sind hier die Begriffe, die das pfälzer Waldgesetz nicht näher definiert.
Klärt das juristisch und dann haben wirs genau und die auch. Also was soll das gebrabbel und dieser MTB Rassismus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Also ist es genauso illegal auf Wanderwegen zu fahren, wie auf einer im Wald illegal angelegten Strecke!


Nein.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


(Bezieht sich auf den Artikel von Schweigi) Diese Aussage alleine hat ja schon ein Logikproblem. Woher sollte denn der Waldnutzer oder Radfahrer wissen können, ob das ein "Wanderweg" (was immer die Definition davon ist) sein soll und dann sogar noch ob das Ding illegal angelegt wurde?!?


----------



## Karolus (5. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Dann sollte all denen, die hier fleißig gegen die gebauten Strecken wettern und sich selbst die heilige Krone des unantastbaren, moralisch weit überlegenen Wanderweg-Fahrers aufsetzen hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen!


Das es zum befahren von Wanderwegen unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassungen gibt war glaube ich auch den meisten "Wanderweg-Fahrern" schon vorher bewusst. Welches nun die "richtige" Rechtsauffassung ist entscheidet aber zum Glück nicht irgendeine Stadtverwaltung, sondern entweder der Gesetzgeber (über unmissverständliche Regelungen) oder im Zweifel die Gerichte. Das befahren von Wanderwegen im Pfälzerwald wurde bislang auf breiter Front geduldet und es hat über Jahrzehnte weitgehend konfliktfrei funktioniert. Das mag auch auf einige illegale Trails zutreffen, aber nach meinem Eindruck sind diese eben in den letzten Jahren wie die Pilze aus der Erde geschossen und das auch in sensiblen Bereichen (NSG, Kernzone etc.). Das führt nun zu erheblichen Konflikten, unter denen dann eventuell in Zukunft auch die Wanderwegfahrer zu leiden haben. 


Fusionrider schrieb:


> Weil wir es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, dass wir zusammenhalten müssen und nur GEMEINSAM was erreichen.
> Aber nein, alle ohne E zeigen fleißig auf die E-Biker, die jetzt überall hin kommen, der E-Biker auf die Crosser, die viel zu schnell auf breiten Wegen rum brettern, der Endurofahrer auf die Tourenfahrer, die auf den Wanderwegen für Stress sorgen und der Tourenfahrer auf die Endurofaher, die sich irgendwo Strecken bauen. Hauptsache mann kann auf irgendwen schimpfen und ist selbst ach so heilig.


Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht. Wir sollten gemeinsam für eine unmissverständliche Legalisierung unseres Hobbys eintreten. Es kann und wird aber nie legal werden, sich ungenehmigt seine eigenen Strecken in den Wald zu zimmern. Und das aus gutem Grund! Wenn wir also GEMEINSAM etwas erreichen wollen, müssten die Buddler erstmal mit dem Buddeln aufhören und sich statt dessen für legale Strecken engagieren. Ich schreibe hier ganz bewusst Buddler, damit ich nicht in Verdacht gerate, irgendeine Spielart des Mountainbikens an den Pranger stellen zu wollen. Nur weil man sich als Endurofahrer, Gravity, Freerider etc. definiert, muss man doch noch lange keine illegalen Trails bauen. Im Übrigen sind diese Einteilungen doch der eigentliche Anfang der Spaltung. Schließlich nutzt auch der "Endurofahrer" die Wander- und Forstwege und viele Wanderwegfahrer fahren (so wie ich) auch mal zum austoben in den Bikepark. 



schweigi schrieb:


> Also ist es genauso illegal auf Wanderwegen zu fahren, wie auf einer im Wald illegal angelegten Strecke!


Legal, illegal, scheißegal, oder wie soll man das verstehen?
Bei ersterem ist die Rechtlage unklar und es besteht seit Jahrzehnten eine weitgehende Duldung. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie von im Pfälzerwald verhängten Bußgeldern für das befahren von Wanderwegen (außerhalb von Schutzgebieten) gehört. Letzteres ist völlig unzweifelhaft illegal und wird mit erheblichen Geldstrafen geahndet.

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Rechtlage. Es dürfte doch einleuchten, dass es aus Sicht des Naturschutzes, um den es ja meist geht, relativ egal ist, ob ich einen Wanderweg zu fuß oder mit dem Rad nutze. Baue ich aber ohne Genehmigung einen neuen Trail in den Wald, kann ich eben nicht ausschließen, dass es zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen kommen kann. Daher ja auch die Genehmigungspflicht. So unnötig wie mancher offenbar meint ist unsere Gesetzgebung dann vielleicht doch nicht.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


Ich versuche gerade eine Veranstaltung genehmigen zu lassen...Antwort vom Forst:

"Als Profi in diesem Geschäft ist Ihnen sicher bekannt, dass das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Wegen - also auf für 2spurige Fahrzeuge geeigneten Wirtschaftswegen - gestattet ist. Pfade, Schneisen und Bewirtschaftungslinien sind keine Wege, das Radfahren dort somit nicht gestattet; dies regelt das Waldgesetz des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz ganz eindeutig. Ebenfalls nicht gestattet ist das Fahren abseits von Pfaden, also auf Downhilltrails.

Ihre Veranstaltung ist damit in dieser Art nicht gesetzeskonform und kann vom Forstamt nicht genehmigt werden."

Ich weiß,  das stimmt so nicht, aber der Forst nimmt das als Grundlage und die Türen fallen schneller zu als man "Äh" sagen kann.
Die Situation ist zum Kotzen gerade, so kann und darf das nicht weitergehen! Hier sind ALLE Parteien gefragt mal etwas zurück zu rudern und Lösungen zu finden!

Oder sich halt im klaren sein, dass man in Zukunft nur noch "illegales" fährt...

€: Bei den Fahrtechnik Schulen gerade das Gleiche. Werden alle angeschrieben und pauschal kriminalisiert...dabei hätten wir noch den größten Hebel Neulinge abzuholen...


----------



## dopero (5. Februar 2021)

Zitat aus dem Merkblatt von Neustadt:


> Nicht zuletzt durch Geset- zeskommentar ist somit klar gestellt, dass Radfahren und damit auch Mountainbiking im Wald grundsätzlich nur auf Wirtschaftswegen erlaubt ist, auf denen auch PKW und Holzabfuhr-LKW fahren können, d. h. auf Fahrwegen im Wald.


Schon komisch, dass man vor diesem Absatz mit den § des LWaldG um sich wirft, bei den wirklich ernsten Einschnitten für eine einzelne Nutzergruppe es aber nicht für nötig hält Fundstellen anzugeben.
Gibt es da etwa gar keine belastbaren Quellen?
Zudem gibt es Pkw und Traktoren ab einer Breite von ca. 1m und LKW ab einer Breite von ca. 1,4m. Das man in Neustadt bei PKW und LKW für den Wald immer gleich einen Mercedes G und einen 38t Sattelzug im Kopf hat, braucht imho Waldbesucher wohl eher nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> "Als Profi in diesem Geschäft ist Ihnen sicher bekannt, dass das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Wegen - also auf für 2spurige Fahrzeuge geeigneten Wirtschaftswegen - gestattet ist. Pfade, Schneisen und Bewirtschaftungslinien sind keine Wege, das Radfahren dort somit nicht gestattet; dies regelt das Waldgesetz des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz ganz eindeutig. Ebenfalls nicht gestattet ist das Fahren abseits von Pfaden, also auf Downhilltrails.
> 
> Ihre Veranstaltung ist damit in dieser Art nicht gesetzeskonform und kann vom Forstamt nicht genehmigt werden."
> 
> Ich weiß, das stimmt so nicht, aber der Forst nimmt das als Grundlage und die Türen fallen schneller zu als man "Äh" sagen kann.


Wenn man akzeptiert, dass das geführte Radfahrten "Veranstaltungen" sind, die nicht vom Betretungsrecht gedeckt sind und damit vom Grundbesitzer genehmigt werden müssen, akzeptiert man gleichzeitig dass der Grundbesitzer die Regeln für die Genehmigung macht.


----------



## Fusionrider (5. Februar 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn man akzeptiert, dass das geführte Radfahrten "Veranstaltungen" sind, die nicht vom Betretungsrecht gedeckt sind und damit vom Grundbesitzer genehmigt werden müssen, akzeptiert man gleichzeitig dass der Grundbesitzer die Regeln für die Genehmigung macht.


Naja, der Grundbesitzer beruft sich leider halt auf das *Waldgesetz des Landes RLP* und *NICHT* auf sein mögliches Recht als Grundeigentümer! Hier sollte man schon genau lesen damit einem die Brisanz klar wird!


----------



## Fusionrider (5. Februar 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht. Wir sollten gemeinsam für eine unmissverständliche Legalisierung unseres Hobbys eintreten. Es kann und wird aber nie legal werden, sich ungenehmigt seine eigenen Strecken in den Wald zu zimmern. Und das aus gutem Grund! Wenn wir also GEMEINSAM etwas erreichen wollen, müssten die Buddler erstmal mit dem Buddeln aufhören und sich statt dessen für legale Strecken engagieren.


Ich kenne niemanden der regelmäßig baut, der sich noch nicht für die Legalisierung von Strecken eingesetzt hat. Genauso wenig mache ich Trailfahrern den Vorwurf sich nicht für eine eindeutige Gesetzeslage bzw. legale Ausführung ihres Hobbys aus Sicht der Grundstückseigentümer einzusetzen. 
Aber wenn die Buddler nicht mehr buddeln dürfen bis es was legales gibt sollen dann etwa die Trailfahrer auch nur noch auf breiten Wegen unterwegs sein bis die Gesetzeslage eindeutig ist? Damit ist doch unserem Sport überhaupt nicht geholfen! Dann können wir alles zusammen demnächst nur noch graveln...



> Es kann und wird aber nie legal werden, sich ungenehmigt seine eigenen Strecken in den Wald zu zimmern. Und das aus gutem Grund!


Und wie genau sind die Wanderwege in den letzten 100 Jahren durch den PWV entstanden auf denen sich die Trailbiker bewegen?


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Buddler nicht mehr buddeln dürfen bis es was legales gibt sollen dann etwa die Trailfahrer auch nur noch auf breiten Wegen unterwegs sein bis die Gesetzeslage eindeutig ist?


Nein, aber es wäre der Sache extrem hilfreich, wenn man der Gegenseite sagen könnte "es wird als Einbringung in die Verhandlungen im nächsten Jahr keine neuen Bauwerke in der brisanten Zone mehr geben." Im Gegenzug erwarte man zeitnah praktikable Lösungen...

Es ist einfach Fakt, dass das Buddeln der Aufhänger ist, nicht die gestiegene Frequenz aller Biker. Und solange fast im 2 Monatsrhythmus neue Trails entstehen, erhöht man nur den Handlungsdruck in Richtung "wir müssen sofort nen Riegel vorschieben, bevor es zu spät ist."
Die Buddler werden da quasi als Speerspitze einer kritischen Masse "Mountainbiker" gesehen, die es zu bekämpfen gilt.
Dies ist aber absolut nicht der Fall! Ich persönlich fahre die Trails als Tourenfuzzy auch sehr gerne, aber ein Großteil der Tourenfahrer nutzt diese nicht und hat auch NULL Verständnis dafür, sieht man ja auch hier im Thread.

Ich sehe das so, den Druck aufzubauen war richtig und wichtig! Jetzt gilt es aber diesen auch sinnvoll in Vortrieb zu verwandeln, und nicht einfach solange weiter zu befeuern bis einem der Kessel um die Ohren fliegt...


----------



## mw.dd (5. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Naja, der Grundbesitzer beruft sich leider halt auf das *Waldgesetz des Landes RLP*


Das kann man als Radfahrer genauso tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (5. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der regelmäßig baut, der sich noch nicht für die Legalisierung von Strecken eingesetzt hat.


Glaub ich dir. Ich drehe die Frage mal um: Hören die Buddler auf zu buddeln wenn sie eine oder auch mehrere legale Strecken bekommen? Ich glaube nicht.



Fusionrider schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Buddler nicht mehr buddeln dürfen bis es was legales gibt sollen dann etwa die Trailfahrer auch nur noch auf breiten Wegen unterwegs sein bis die Gesetzeslage eindeutig ist?


Für mich besteht da eben ein gravierender Unterschied. Das Eine wird seit Jahrzehnten (mehr oder weniger bewusst) gedultet und es ist nicht eindeutig verboten. Das Andere führt gerade in den letzten Jahren zunehmend zu Konflikten und ist eindeutig gesetzwidrig. Ich finde nicht, dass man das über einen Kamm scheren kann.


Fusionrider schrieb:


> Damit ist doch unserem Sport überhaupt nicht geholfen! Dann können wir alles zusammen demnächst nur noch graveln...


Unserem Sport ist aber auch nicht geholfen, wenn die Buddler durch ihr tun alle Bemühungen um legale Trails und uneingeschränkte Nutzung von Wanderern (Edit: Wanderwegen 😂) zunichte machen.
Wenn wir bei den Grundstückseigentümern und dem Gesetzgeber etwas erreichen wollen, sollten wir uns als ernstzunehmende und vertrauenswürdige Interessengruppe präsentieren und unser ohnehin schiefes Image nicht zusätzlich durch eindeutig illegale Handlungen versauen.


Fusionrider schrieb:


> Und wie genau sind die Wanderwege in den letzten 100 Jahren durch den PWV entstanden auf denen sich die Trailbiker bewegen?


Ich persönlich orientiere mich ja immer an der aktuellen Gesetzeslage und nicht daran was vor 100 oder gar vor 85 Jahren Gesetz war.


----------



## saturno (5. Februar 2021)

Und wie genau sind die Wanderwege in den letzten 100 Jahren durch den PWV entstanden auf denen sich die Trailbiker bewegen?       

da standen welche am waldesrand als eine fee kam und sie drei wünsche frei hatten. ergo, wannerwäche(arbeitswege) um nach häschde zum schaffe zu kumme, pfälzer wald hidde um die kohle in de lohndudd auszugäewwe und ä paar wannerschuh.


----------



## WasgauBike (5. Februar 2021)

Ajo, die Aweider sinn  vun Erfweiler Unn Weindaal iwwer die Dick Ääch Unn es Winderkärchel geloffe kumme  unn  hänn uns geile Wääche hinnerlosse!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (6. Februar 2021)

Fahrt doch einfach weiter und diskutiert nicht... es führt doch ohnehin zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Geniesst das Leben! So mach ich das jedenfalls! Die Summe der Arschlöcher bleibt immer konstant! Also fuck it!


----------



## Bogie (6. Februar 2021)

Kleiner Hinweis (stammt nicht von mir und ist extrem wichtig):
Wenn wir von "Wanderwegen" reden, machen wirs anderen sehr leicht uns auszugrenzen. 
Es sind Wege, die von vielen genutzt werden (können).


----------



## dayfly (6. Februar 2021)

Bogie schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis (stammt nicht von mir und ist extrem wichtig):
> Wenn wir von "Wanderwegen" reden, machen wirs anderen sehr leicht uns auszugrenzen.
> Es sind Wege, die von vielen genutzt werden (können).


Sehr woke! #mybiketoo #stopbikeshaming


----------



## WasgauBike (7. Februar 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach weiter und diskutiert nicht... es führt doch ohnehin zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis. Geniesst das Leben! So mach ich das jedenfalls! Die Summe der Arschlöcher bleibt immer konstant! Also fuck it!


Meine Meinung als Waldfahrradfahrveteran im PW:
Die Anzahl der Ar.... im PälzerWald nimmt aktuell deutlich zu!
Sowohl der „Querfeldeinfahrer“ unter den Spassbikern als auch der Wandergruppen, die dich auf breiten Waldautobahnen durch ihr Laufverhalten geradezu nötigen, anzuhalten bzw. den Weg zum Umfahren der Gruppe zu verlassen!
Auffällig dabei:

Die babbeln annersch wie die, die do schun  seit Joare rumgurgen!!

Also Diskussionsbedarf besteht hier auf jeden Fall!
Gruß Padder


----------



## Deleted 515833 (7. Februar 2021)

Mit wem willst du denn da mit nem lösungsorientierten Ansatz diskukutieren?! Wir sind doch in unserer Cloud hier im Forum verankert und typisch für Foren dieser Art ist "im Kreis drehen". Diejenigen die es betrifft sind auch in ihrer Cloud. Also wird es nie zu einer Lösung kommen. Selbst wenn, wird es weiterhin Menschen geben (und das meinte ich mit "Summe") die sich dann doch nicht an die erarbeiteten Regeln halten. 
Dir bleibt ja dann im Grunde nur zu hoffen, dass die Waldbesitzer/pächter/pfleger konsequent vor Ort sind und Knöllchen verteilen, statt blödsinnige Schilder mit noch blödsinnigeren pseudo-rechtswissenschaftlichem Inhalt an einen unschuldigen Baum nageln.
Ich bin auf die Urteile der Richter gespannt! Die werden für den Waldbesitzer sicherlich recht interessant ausfallen. So! Ich geh in den Wald!


----------



## WasgauBike (7. Februar 2021)

Du kommunizierst nun eben aber auch mit deinem Auftritt im Wald indirekt mit deiner Umgebung/Wanderer/Wildtiere usw.
Und es geht bereits auf dem Parkplatz bei der Anreise los und unser Hüttenpersonal auf de Hütt kann auch einiges positives und negatives dazu Berichten!
Infos zu PfalzBiker am Eingang und der Hüttendienst reist, welch Überraschung, mit dem Bike an (die jüngeren Zumindest).

Kurz, die persönliche Einstellung tragen wir (auch unbewusst), in den Wald hinein!

Und dann,
wie es in den Wald hineinruft,
so schallt ...!

Nur meine bescheidene Meinung!
Viel Spaß bei der Tour!
Padder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2021)

Das, was wir heute als Pfade oder Wege wahrnehmen hat nur zum Teil seinen Ursprung zur Zweckbestimmung des Wanderns. Wenn man das fortschreiben wollte und die ursprüngliche Zweckbestimmung in den Namen aufnimmt, haben wir Arbeitswege, Schulwege, Verbindungswege zum Zwecke des Verwandtenbesuches im Nachbardorf, Zugangswege zur Ernte von Beeren und anderen Waldprodukten, ... . Zu Beginn des 20sten Jahrhunderts gab es dann Vereine, die in der Folge Wege zum Wandern angelegt haben. In der Pfalz und anderswo. Der Großteil gerade der ländlichen Bevölkerung konnte sich den Aufenthalt im Wald nur zum "Unterwegssein" oder auch Wandern gar nicht leisten. In den Wald gehen bedeutete Holzeinschlag, Jagd(helfer), Reisig- und Holzsammeln, Heidelbeeren und Pilze suchen. Es ging um Broterwerb. Den Wald durchqueren, bedeutete den schnellsten Weg zur Verwandtschaft im Nachbarort wählen. ÖPNV war Fehlanzeige und das eigene Auto eine Utopie. Wenn es zu dieser Zeit die Option gegeben hätte diese Strecken mit einem Rad zurückzulegen, hätten das die Leute genutzt.
Von daher werbe ich darum nicht von Wanderwegen zu reden, denn dies legt eine einseitige Zweckbestimmung nahe. Ein Weg ist ein Weg ist ein Weg. Breite egal.

Covid-19 bedeutet für alle, die sich seit Jahren mehr oder weniger erfolgreich/erfolglos Gedanken um "Besucherlenkung" und "Wegekonzeptionen" machen, einen gewaltigen Tritt in den Arsch.

Es gibt keine tragfähigen Konzepte um das erlebte Verkehrschaos an Hotspots zu verhindern
Die Vermüllung im Wald nimmt drastisch zu
Besucher sind zu wenig in der Lage Alternativen zu einem überfüllten Gebiet/Hotspot zu entwicklen
Neben anderen Besuchergruppen hat die Nutzung verschiedenster Spielarten des Mountainbikesports zugenommen
Die chronische Unterversorgung mit legalen Angeboten für das abfahrtsorientierte MTB-Fahren besteht schon viel länger (siehe auch Entstehungsdatum dieses Threads und noch davor). Wie in voranstehenden Beiträgen dargelegt, nimmt die Bautätigkeit in den vergangenen zwei Jahren zu. Unter dem "Stress mit der Besucherfülle im Wald" wird er verstärkt wahrgenommen. Von anderen Waldbesuchern. Von offizieller Seite.
Die Aufgabenträger für Wegekonzeptionen und Besucherlenkungskonzepte haben sich viel zu lange nur mit der Nutzergruppe der Wanderer beschäftigt. Betrachtet man allerdings die Verteilung der Strecken, die gefahren und publiziert werden, ist diese Vorgehensweise zum Beispiel für die Region um Neustadt nicht nachvollziehbar. Legt man publizierte Strecken von diversen Onlineplattformen übereinander, ergibt sich eine Häufung um das Weinbiet und die Kalmit. Auf Platz drei das Gebiet um die Lindemannsruh. Hat man sich von offizieller Seite mit dem MTB-Sport nicht beschäftigt, weil das Problem gar nicht so groß ist, wie in der Presse dargestellt wird? "Lösungen" wie zunächst von der Stadt Neustadt ins Auge gefasst, sind realitätsfremd. Man wollte (oder will man das noch immer?) die Mountainbiker über zwei Korridore nach Lambrecht leiten und dort sollen sie auf die "vorhandenen Strecken" geleitet werden. Der Versuch die Mountainbiker mit solchen (Nicht-)Angeboten aus der Region am Haardtrand zu vertreiben, bleibt garantiert erfolglos.
Nach der Lesart und dem Verständnis der offiziellen Seite gibt es ab Lambrecht genau eine offizielle Strecke, nämlich die Route 5 des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald. Das ist für Tourenfahrer. Das ist eher Langstrecke. Das ist nix für Locals, oder wenn da so einmal im Jahr oder so. Der Lenkungseffekt von beschilderten Strecken ist neu zu bewerten. Zudem: Der komplette Haardtrand hat vom Norden her bis kurz vor Landau genau Null offizielle Streckenangebote. Egal für welche Art des MTB-Sports.
Was allerdings auch ein ziemlicher Quatsch ist, wenn man im Wald an einer Strecke gefälschte Schilder versehen mit dem Logo von Landesforsten und der DIMB findet, auf denen das "Betreten der offiziellen MTB-Strecke der Stadt Bad Dürkheim für Wanderer untersagt wird". Geht's noch? Packt noch das Logo der Pfalzbiker drauf und damit wäre dann so ziemlich allen Fraktionen, die sich mit dme Thema befassen müssen, der Stinkefinger gezeigt. Danke für nichts.

In groben Punkten meine Meinung, was wir brauchen:

Einen respektvollen Umgang aller Waldbesucher und -nutzer untereinander und insbesondere der Natur gegenüber.
Der Wildwuchs an gebuddelten Strecken ist weder das eine noch das andere. Wenn hier ein Status quo geschaffen werden soll, um möglichst viel Strecken als Verhandlungsmasse in mögliche Gespräche einzubringen, ist das ein Irrweg.
Ein offizielles und verantwortlich betriebenes Angebot für den Abfahrtssport per MTB am Haardtrand. Nicht eine Strecke, sondern zum Beispiel ein Dutzend. Nicht an einer Lokation, sondern vom Norden bis nach Schweigen-Rechtenbach verteilt. Dort wo es möglich ist mit der Möglichkeit zum Shutteln (wird eh gemacht).
Eine echte Downhillstrecke sehe ich da noch nicht, weil diese für mich zum Beispiel mit Polsterungen an Bäumen und nochmals einem anderen Streckendesign verbunden wäre.
Ein klare Erklärung und Ansage zu welchem Zweck Schutzgebiete/Kernzonen eingerichtet werden. Wenn es früher Gebiete mit Wildkatzenvorkommen gab und diese heute nicht mehr da sind, ist das ein Baustein, warum man eine Maßnahme verstehen könnte. Der Ziegenmelker ist nicht der einzige Naturbewohner um den es geht.
Eine klare und verbindliche Vereinbarung, bis wann Projekte nach dem Start fertig und nutzbar sind. Hier soll kein AKW erreichtet werden und auch keine Autobahn gebaut werden. Das muss deutlich schneller gehen. Aussitzen, ignorieren und Scheuklappen funktionieren nicht mehr.
Perspektivisch ein Landeswaldgesetz, das nicht aus der Verbotssicht formuliert ist, sondern sich zum Beispiel am hessischen Landeswaldgesetz orientiert. Baden-Württemberg mit seiner 2-Meter-Regelung braucht man sich gar nicht als Vorbild nehmen. Die Regelung funktioniert dort nicht.
Was den Behörden ebenso klar sein dürfte, ist das chronische Vollzugsdefizit, wenn man darauf aus ist die gültige Rechtslage im Wald durchzusetzen. Zumal es dann früher oder später zu einer (höchst-)richterlichen Entscheidung kommen dürfte, welche Ansicht denn nun korrekt ist. Die Ansicht von Landesforsten? Die Auslegung zum Beispiel der DIMB? Was nicht sein kann: Immer wieder wird von behördlicher Seite gefordert, dass die Mountainbiker doch bitte selbst in ihren Reihen für Ordnung sorgen sollen. 'tschuldigung, hat schon jemand den ADAC mit Geschwindigkeitskontrollen oder der Vergabe von Parkknöllchen beauftragt? Was Vereine wie zum Beispiel die Pfalzbiker, der DAV oder die DIMB leisten können, ist durch Ausbildung und Aufklärung für einen respektvollen Umgang (siehe oben) zu werben und diesen vorzuleben. Diese Vereine können in Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden zielführende Projekte umsetzen.

Die Verbotskeule und selbst das harte Durchsetzen von Sperrungen und Befahrungsverboten zum beispiel auf Wegen wird kein einziges Problem lösen. Uneinsichtiges Verhalten entweder auf dem Rad oder an der Schaufel ebensowenig. Ich teile den Pessimismus, dass selbst bei einer vereinbarten und umgesetztes Zahl von offiziellen Strecken die Buddelei endet. Der/die eine hat zu kleine Eier und der der/die andere wieder zu große. Was dann tun? Plattmachen?! Bestrafen?!
In den Wettbewerb "Du musst mit uns solidarisch sein, weil du genauso illegal bist wie ich!" mag ich mich nicht einlassen. In der gelebten Übung der Pfälzer und der Wahrnehmung im Wald ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich auf einem Weg eine Gruppe anderer Waldbesucher passiere, oder ob ich dort wo vorher nichts war, einen Trail anlege.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> In groben Punkten meine Meinung, was wir brauchen:


Wenn wir doch nur einen deines Kalibers auf der anderen Seite sitzen hätten...


----------



## freetourer (7. Februar 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wenn wir doch nur einen deines Kalibers auf der anderen Seite sitzen hätten...



+1


----------



## Deleted 515833 (7. Februar 2021)

Da habt ihr meine volle Zustimmung! Das unterstreiche ich in fast allen Punkten. Wenn ich aber dennoch eine kleine Anmerkung machen darf. Ich kenne diese Behörden und deren "Arbeitsweisen" ziemlich gut vom Skaten. Da sind so unglaubliche Ähnlichkeiten... ein Dejavue!
Die Ramps die wurden alle verteufelt. Dann hast du irgenwann mal jemand so genervt, dass er vor den Wahlen sich dann doch bereit erklärt hat sowas zu unterstützen, das ging dann so lange gut bis sich jemand den Arm gebrochen hat. Verletzungen sind beim Skaten normal und man sollte seine Ramps immer in der Nähe eines Fast Food Restaurants aufbauen (Burger King is das sehr kulant!). Warum?? Die hatten immer Eis parat und waren sehr nett das auch herzugeben . Spätestens dann waren die Rampen und mühevoll zusammengebaute Pipes wieder weg. Die wurden dann einfach zerstört und keiner wills gewesen sein.
Naja die Biker brauchen halt viel mehr Platz und da weiss ich nicht, ob man da einen "Gönner" aus der Politik an Land ziehen kann. Der sich vor Allem diesen Schuh anziehen will.
Was ich aber dennoch total krass finde ist, dass es komplett einseitig gesehen und berichtet wird. Zeitung, Forstamt und selbst diese Radvereine... zero tolerance und rechtlich teilweis völlig daneben bzw. eine sehr "eigene" Interpretation. Vom KL DIMB hab ich ne email vorliegen, da bin ich fast gewillt die mal hier zu posten .


----------



## WasgauBike (7. Februar 2021)

Naja, ist ja schon Trendy aufm Mofa!
Und es sind Landtagswahlen!
Aber doch ein heisses Eisen?!🤔
Aber gehört doch irgendwie zusammen!!


----------



## WasgauBike (7. Februar 2021)

Mist, falscher Wahlkreis(LD, SÜW). 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohaasis (7. Februar 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Das Schild oben ist durchaus Ernst gemeint und stellt die Meinung des Forstes am Haardtrand dar. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass unsere Interessenvertretung (DIMB) die alleinige Auslegungshoheit des rheinland-pfälzischen Gesetzes hat? Lest euch mal die angehängte pdf durch und dann schaut mal, wer dahinter steht. Dann sollte all denen, die hier fleißig gegen die gebauten Strecken wettern und sich selbst die heilige Krone des unantastbaren, moralisch weit überlegenen Wanderweg-Fahrers aufsetzen hoffentlich ein Licht aufgehen!
> Wenn irgendwann mal überall Verbotsschilder auftauchen dann können wir Mountainbiker immerhin behaupten, dass wir die erste Sportart waren die sich freudig strahlend das eigene Grab geschaufelt hat. Und warum? Weil wir es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben, dass wir zusammenhalten müssen und nur GEMEINSAM was erreichen.
> Aber nein, alle ohne E zeigen fleißig auf die E-Biker, die jetzt überall hin kommen, der E-Biker auf die Crosser, die viel zu schnell auf breiten Wegen rum brettern, der Endurofahrer auf die Tourenfahrer, die auf den Wanderwegen für Stress sorgen und der Tourenfahrer auf die Endurofaher, die sich irgendwo Strecken bauen. Hauptsache mann kann auf irgendwen schimpfen und ist selbst ach so heilig.
> Wir wärs denn mal wenn wir endlich Verständnis für alle Spielarten aufbringen und versuchen zu verstehen, warum der andere das genau so macht. Wir alle sind dafür Verantwortlich, wie es gerade im Wald läuft. Jeder von uns stört eine andere Nutzergruppe die vor uns da war. Egal wie wir uns benehmen!




Denke das Symbol zeigt dass diese Datei mal wieder dringend überarbeitet gehört.


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2021)

WasgauBike schrieb:


> Meine Meinung als Waldfahrradfahrveteran im PW:
> Die Anzahl der Ar.... im PälzerWald nimmt aktuell deutlich zu!
> Sowohl der „Querfeldeinfahrer“ unter den Spassbikern als auch der Wandergruppen, die dich auf breiten Waldautobahnen durch ihr Laufverhalten geradezu nötigen, anzuhalten bzw. den Weg zum Umfahren der Gruppe zu verlassen!
> Auffällig dabei:
> ...


mh, du mändschd die  schooooorleeeeeeeeeee fuzzis🥛


----------



## WasgauBike (8. Februar 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> mh, du mändschd die  schooooorleeeeeeeeeee fuzzis🥛


Wissen nidd was Grumbeere oder Gebreedelde Sinn unn wollen zu de Flasch Bier e Glas!!😂
Beschweren sich, das das Brot zum Weiße Kees abgezehlt wird und nur auf Verlangen aufgestockt wird!!

„Wieso ist die Erbsensuppe schon um 14 Uhr leer?“
„A weil se oarich guud woar!! Lääfsch es negschde Mol frieher lous, griegschd äch was ab!“

Waldpädagogig fär Touris!!😂


----------



## Quente (8. Februar 2021)

.


----------



## schweigi (10. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das, was wir heute als Pfade oder Wege wahrnehmen hat nur zum Teil seinen Ursprung zur Zweckbestimmung des Wanderns. Wenn man das fortschreiben wollte und die ursprüngliche Zweckbestimmung in den Namen aufnimmt, haben wir Arbeitswege, Schulwege, Verbindungswege zum Zwecke des Verwandtenbesuches im Nachbardorf, Zugangswege zur Ernte von Beeren und anderen Waldprodukten, ... . Zu Beginn des 20sten Jahrhunderts gab es dann Vereine, die in der Folge Wege zum Wandern angelegt haben. In der Pfalz und anderswo. Der Großteil gerade der ländlichen Bevölkerung konnte sich den Aufenthalt im Wald nur zum "Unterwegssein" oder auch Wandern gar nicht leisten. In den Wald gehen bedeutete Holzeinschlag, Jagd(helfer), Reisig- und Holzsammeln, Heidelbeeren und Pilze suchen. Es ging um Broterwerb. Den Wald durchqueren, bedeutete den schnellsten Weg zur Verwandtschaft im Nachbarort wählen. ÖPNV war Fehlanzeige und das eigene Auto eine Utopie. Wenn es zu dieser Zeit die Option gegeben hätte diese Strecken mit einem Rad zurückzulegen, hätten das die Leute genutzt.
> Von daher werbe ich darum nicht von Wanderwegen zu reden, denn dies legt eine einseitige Zweckbestimmung nahe. Ein Weg ist ein Weg ist ein Weg. Breite egal.
> 
> Covid-19 bedeutet für alle, die sich seit Jahren mehr oder weniger erfolgreich/erfolglos Gedanken um "Besucherlenkung" und "Wegekonzeptionen" machen, einen gewaltigen Tritt in den Arsch.
> ...


Bringt jetzt aber auch nicht viel wenn du hier in der sogenannten Cloud deine Meinung preisgibst und deine Punkte aufzählst! Da musst du dich wohl eher in einem Verein oder bei den Offiziellen engagiern sonst war deine Zeit die du dir genommen hast das hier zu tippen auch für umme! Ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber das wurde ja jetzt alles schon zig mal auf allen Kanälen diskutiert aber es passiert halt eifach auch nichts ausser das die Rhein Pfalz weiterhin ihre scheisse über ihr Lügenblatt in der Öffentlichkeit weiterverbreitet und uns MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen lässt! 
Ja wir brauchen am Haardtrand und im ganzen Pfälzer Wald  eine Trailinfrastruktur und da müssen alle ob Vereine oder Illegale an einem Strang ziehen und dafür fighten!!!


----------



## WasgauBike (10. Februar 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Bringt jetzt aber auch nicht viel wenn du hier in der sogenannten Cloud deine Meinung preisgibst und deine Punkte aufzählst! Da musst du dich wohl eher in einem Verein oder bei den Offiziellen engagiern sonst war deine Zeit die du dir genommen hast das hier zu tippen auch für umme! Ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber das wurde ja jetzt alles schon zig mal auf allen Kanälen diskutiert aber es passiert halt eifach auch nichts ausser das die Rhein Pfalz weiterhin ihre scheisse über ihr Lügenblatt in der Öffentlichkeit weiterverbreitet und uns MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen lässt!
> Ja wir brauchen am Haardtrand und im ganzen Pfälzer Wald  eine Trailinfrastruktur und da müssen alle ob Vereine oder Illegale an einem Strang ziehen und dafür fighten!!!


Aller hopp, awer immer noch besser die Meinung wie im Wald rumfahre und Göhde-Gedichte rezidiere!🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 515833 (10. Februar 2021)

Warte mal ab, wenn ich den Schopenhauer auspacke!


----------



## Bogie (10. Februar 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Bringt jetzt aber auch nicht viel wenn du hier in der sogenannten Cloud deine Meinung preisgibst und deine Punkte aufzählst! Da musst du dich wohl eher in einem Verein oder bei den Offiziellen engagiern sonst war deine Zeit die du dir genommen hast das hier zu tippen auch für umme! Ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber das wurde ja jetzt alles schon zig mal auf allen Kanälen diskutiert aber es passiert halt eifach auch nichts ausser das die Rhein Pfalz weiterhin ihre scheisse über ihr Lügenblatt in der Öffentlichkeit weiterverbreitet und uns MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen lässt!
> Ja wir brauchen am Haardtrand und im ganzen Pfälzer Wald  eine Trailinfrastruktur und da müssen alle ob Vereine oder Illegale an einem Strang ziehen und dafür fighten!!!


Info: Der, den Du da ansprichst, ist einer der sich in der Pfalz engagiert!


----------



## Karolus (10. Februar 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Bringt jetzt aber auch nicht viel wenn du hier in der sogenannten Cloud deine Meinung preisgibst und deine Punkte aufzählst! Da musst du dich wohl eher in einem Verein oder bei den Offiziellen engagiern sonst war deine Zeit die du dir genommen hast das hier zu tippen auch für umme! Ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber das wurde ja jetzt alles schon zig mal auf allen Kanälen diskutiert aber es passiert halt eifach auch nichts ausser das die Rhein Pfalz weiterhin ihre scheisse über ihr Lügenblatt in der Öffentlichkeit weiterverbreitet und uns MTBler in der Öffentlichkeit immer schlechter dastehen lässt!
> Ja wir brauchen am Haardtrand und im ganzen Pfälzer Wald  eine Trailinfrastruktur und da müssen alle ob Vereine oder Illegale an einem Strang ziehen und dafür fighten!!!


Ich denke schon, dass es etwas bringt wenn man hier eine so differenzierte Meinung darlegt, wie es @Kelme getan hat. Vielleicht reflektiert der eine oder andere ja dadurch sein Verhalten oder seine Einstellung zu dem Thema. Mir ist zum Beispiel erst durch die Hinweise von @Bogie und @Kelme klar geworden, dass man in diesem Zusammenhang besser nicht von Wanderwegen sprechen/schreiben sollte. Darüber hatte ich bis dahin einfach nicht nachgedacht.


----------



## schweigi (11. Februar 2021)

WasgauBike schrieb:


> Aller hopp, awer immer noch besser die Meinung wie im Wald rumfahre und Göhde-Gedichte rezidier





Bogie schrieb:


> Info: Der, den Du da ansprichst, ist einer der sich in der Pfalz engagiert!


Das ist ja dann voll gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2021)

@schweigi, klar das ist eine Menge Text, aber ich halte es für wichtig, dass Grundpositionen formuliert und begründet werden. 
Eines ist auch klar: "Die andere Seite" liest hier mit und kennt die Mitspieler. Den Anspruch, dass der Forst oder andere Behörden hier aktiv mitkommentieren, habe ich ich nicht. Ein Internet-Forum taugt da nicht als Bühne. Nix machen und keine Plattform schaffen taugt aber auch nicht. Im Ausschuss für Umwelt und natur des Bezirkstages gibt es einen einzigen Sitz für die Vertretung der Natursportarten wie Klettern, Wanderreiten, Kanufahren, Duddefliecher und Mountainbiken. Wenn das Thema so wichtig wäre, müpsste es viel häufiger auf der Tagesordnung stehen oder es müssten explizit MTBler viel häufiger befragt werden.
Was derzeit passiert ist, dass über eine neue Biosphärenreservatsverordnungn zum Beispiel Radsportveranstaltungen mit Motorsportveranstaltungen gleichgesetzt werden. Das hat gewaltige Auswirkungen auf jede Ausfahrt, die wir als Gäsbockbiker zum Beispiel zu den Oischerrefesten im Winter im Pfälzerwald gemacht haben. Nach Auslegung kann solch eine angekündigte Ausfahrt mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Leuten schon eine genehmigungspflichtige Veranstaltung sein. Solch eine Regelung wird unabgestimmt und ohne Rücksprache mit den Betroffenen erlassen.
In der Kommunikation zu den Gruppen der Mountainbiker in der Pfalz steht man ein wenig am Scheideweg. Empfehlung und das in beide Richtungen: Man muss nicht jede Position gut finden, aber deshalb das Gespräch einstellen oder gar nicht erst beginnen, kann nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## stummerwinter (11. Februar 2021)

Der PNV (Pfälzer Natursportverband) unterstütz die MTBler hier...

Zusammen mit DIMB und Pfalzbiker wird in Richtung Bezirkstag und Wegekonzept gearbeitet, weiterhin gibt es aktuell einen "Round Table", da war zuletzt das erste Treffen...


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2021)

Round Table ist ja mal ein Anfang und es ist egal, wie oft so etwas schon initiiert wurde, wenn es jetzt nur mal was bringt. Ein Round Table braucht aber immer eine Agenda und letztendlich ein Ziel, dass er in einem gesetzten Zeitrahmen erreichen will.


----------



## stummerwinter (11. Februar 2021)

Zur Erklärung, bin als Kletterer im PNV und handle im Eigeninteresse wg. MTB...


----------



## schweigi (11. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> @schweigi, klar das ist eine Menge Text, aber ich halte es für wichtig, dass Grundpositionen formuliert und begründet werden.
> Eines ist auch klar: "Die andere Seite" liest hier mit und kennt die Mitspieler. Den Anspruch, dass der Forst oder andere Behörden hier aktiv mitkommentieren, habe ich ich nicht. Ein Internet-Forum taugt da nicht als Bühne. Nix machen und keine Plattform schaffen taugt aber auch nicht. Im Ausschuss für Umwelt und natur des Bezirkstages gibt es einen einzigen Sitz für die Vertretung der Natursportarten wie Klettern, Wanderreiten, Kanufahren, Duddefliecher und Mountainbiken. Wenn das Thema so wichtig wäre, müpsste es viel häufiger auf der Tagesordnung stehen oder es müssten explizit MTBler viel häufiger befragt werden.
> Was derzeit passiert ist, dass über eine neue Biosphärenreservatsverordnungn zum Beispiel Radsportveranstaltungen mit Motorsportveranstaltungen gleichgesetzt werden. Das hat gewaltige Auswirkungen auf jede Ausfahrt, die wir als Gäsbockbiker zum Beispiel zu den Oischerrefesten im Winter im Pfälzerwald gemacht haben. Nach Auslegung kann solch eine angekündigte Ausfahrt mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Leuten schon eine genehmigungspflichtige Veranstaltung sein. Solch eine Regelung wird unabgestimmt und ohne Rücksprache mit den Betroffenen erlassen.
> In der Kommunikation zu den Gruppen der Mountainbiker in der Pfalz steht man ein wenig am Scheideweg. Empfehlung und das in beide Richtungen: Man muss nicht jede Position gut finden, aber deshalb das Gespräch einstellen oder gar nicht erst beginnen, kann nicht die Lösung sein.


Thema mit den genehmigungspflichtigen Ausfahrten hatten wir ja auch bei unserem MINDURO bei den PB! Is mir bekannt!


----------



## schweigi (11. Februar 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> @schweigi, klar das ist eine Menge Text, aber ich halte es für wichtig, dass Grundpositionen formuliert und begründet werden.
> Eines ist auch klar: "Die andere Seite" liest hier mit und kennt die Mitspieler. Den Anspruch, dass der Forst oder andere Behörden hier aktiv mitkommentieren, habe ich ich nicht. Ein Internet-Forum taugt da nicht als Bühne. Nix machen und keine Plattform schaffen taugt aber auch nicht. Im Ausschuss für Umwelt und natur des Bezirkstages gibt es einen einzigen Sitz für die Vertretung der Natursportarten wie Klettern, Wanderreiten, Kanufahren, Duddefliecher und Mountainbiken. Wenn das Thema so wichtig wäre, müpsste es viel häufiger auf der Tagesordnung stehen oder es müssten explizit MTBler viel häufiger befragt werden.
> Was derzeit passiert ist, dass über eine neue Biosphärenreservatsverordnungn zum Beispiel Radsportveranstaltungen mit Motorsportveranstaltungen gleichgesetzt werden. Das hat gewaltige Auswirkungen auf jede Ausfahrt, die wir als Gäsbockbiker zum Beispiel zu den Oischerrefesten im Winter im Pfälzerwald gemacht haben. Nach Auslegung kann solch eine angekündigte Ausfahrt mit vielleicht 8 oder 10 Leuten schon eine genehmigungspflichtige Veranstaltung sein. Solch eine Regelung wird unabgestimmt und ohne Rücksprache mit den Betroffenen erlassen.
> In der Kommunikation zu den Gruppen der Mountainbiker in der Pfalz steht man ein wenig am Scheideweg. Empfehlung und das in beide Richtungen: Man muss nicht jede Position gut finden, aber deshalb das Gespräch einstellen oder gar nicht erst beginnen, kann nicht die Lösung sein.


...und sollte ja auch keine negative Kritik sein!


----------



## kneesliding (11. März 2021)

Info-Tafeln am Stabenberg weisen den Weg - Neustadt - DIE RHEINPFALZ

:-(


----------



## stummerwinter (11. März 2021)

Diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch:



> Waldbesucher dürfen nur jene Wege beschreiten, die auf der Karte markierte markiert sind. Grundsätzlich untersagt ist, dort mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein. Die Regelungen sind allerdings nicht neu. Sie  gelten schon seit 2007 und beziehen sich auf das Landeswaldgesetz, das besagt, dass in Verbindung mit dem Wege-Gebot legale Strecken- und Rundtouren gar nicht möglich sind.


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2021)

Eigentlich nix neues... sie haben dem Hilfssheriff damit nur ein Schild gegeben, aus dem er seine Authorisierung zieht, gesetzlich hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nummer768 (11. März 2021)

> Das Biosphärenreservat plant eine offizielle Einweihung der Info-Tafeln, sobald die Infektionslage dies zulässt.


Mein lieber Schwan! Vielleicht sogar ein Sektempfang?


----------



## stummerwinter (11. März 2021)

Habe an die RP einen Leserbrief geschrieben und gestern eine Mail an das MUEEF RLP...


----------



## kneesliding (11. März 2021)

Normalerweise schreibe ich hier nicht und gebe auch keine Statements ab, dafür gibt es weitaus qualifiziertere Leute als mich.

Einige von Ihnen kennen mich... der englische Typ.
Das Problem ist, und wir alle haben es im letzten Jahr bemerkt, es scheint eine andere Art von Menschen auf den Trails herumzulaufen, es gibt so viel mehr Aggression, woher sie kommt, habe ich keine Ahnung, was der Situation nicht hilft, ist die Boulevardpresse, die diese Art von Müll schreibt.

Ich war neulich in der Nähe der Kalmit, und eine Frau wollte nicht weichen oder Platz machen, ich habe sie nett gefragt, wie wir das immer machen, sie hat mir gesagt, dass in der Rheinpfalz steht, dass wir nicht in den Wald dürfen, dass wir nur dort fahren dürfen, wo Autos erlaubt sind!!

Ich wurde sogar kürzlich in Bad Dürkheim von 2 Männern überfallen! Es fing mit dem typischen "Darf ich kurz vorbei" an. Forstweg eben.

2 Minuten freundliches Geplauder und Schwupps, haben sie mich angegriffen! die 10 Jahre Judo haben sich wenigstens ausgezahlt.

es ist, um ehrlich zu sein, beängstigend geworden, dass es so viele Fake News gibt, sogar über das, was wir alle hier tun.

Spaß, das ist alles, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Pete


----------



## Simoni84 (11. März 2021)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Normalerweise schreibe ich hier nicht und gebe auch keine Statements ab, dafür gibt es weitaus qualifiziertere Leute als mich.
> 
> Einige von Ihnen kennen mich... der englische Typ.
> Das Problem ist, und wir alle haben es im letzten Jahr bemerkt, es scheint eine andere Art von Menschen auf den Trails herumzulaufen, es gibt so viel mehr Aggression, woher sie kommt, habe ich keine Ahnung, was der Situation nicht hilft, ist die Boulevardpresse, die diese Art von Müll schreibt.
> ...


Der Ton und die Art wird definitiv rauer.

Deine Erfahrung bzgl. Kalmit musste ich auch schon mehrfach machen.
Wohlgemerkt im Uphill.
Es wurde auch schon bewusst kurzfristig die Wegseite gewechselt und mir den Weg versperrt.

Der Hinweis mit den Auto's ist auch schon mehrfach gefallen.

Gestern war ich nähe Teufelsberg unterwegs. Sämtliche Wege wurden mit Holz zugelegt/versperrt... und ja, nicht nur "illegale Downhillstrecken"

Auf anderen Bergen wird aktuell fleißig gefällt ...


----------



## Waldhobel (11. März 2021)

Das ist die allgemeine Unzufriedenheit, irgendwo sucht sich das alles ein Ventil.

Leider wurde das innerhalb des letzten Jahres durch die Pandemie noch katalytisch verstärkt.
Es sind mitlerweile so unfassbar viele Menschen im Wald unterwegs.
Grad an den Randzonen rund um die bekannt/berüchtigten Parkplätze am Hardrand war das einfach abzusehen. Wöchentlich konnte man die Müllberge wachsen sehen.

Die Konflikte gab es schon immer aber nicht in dem Außmaß, früher keine Zeile in der Zeitung wert, heute
seitenweise Artikel die Klickzahlen bringen.
Heute wird sich groß auf die Schulter gekopft und beweihräuchert wenn man mal ein bischen Müll aufgehoben hat.
Das war zu meine Jugendzeiten normal, da hat uns der Opa und der Vater uns in den Wald geschickt um die Wanderwege freizuschneiden und das Totholz vom Winter wegzuräumen. Haben es alles welch Verwunderung auch ohne Likes überlebt.

Ich gehe seit mehr als 3 Jahrzehnten im Wald wandern, biken, haben auch mal gezeltet, hab dort quasi meine Kindheit verbracht fern ab von Hektik und Stress der Großstadt aber so einen Zustand wie aktuell kam mir bisher noch nicht unter.

Bei manchen Menschen kommt es mir vor als wäre ein Besuch im Wald etwas ganz besonders, da darf man sich ruhig mal daneben benehmen und es ist legitim seinen Dreck liegen zu lassen.

Viele Situationen erstaunen mich mitlerweile nur noch.

Selbst Biker die Biker anschnautzen weil man ohne E im Uphill net schnell genug aus dem Weg geht.

Manchmal macht das alles keinen Spaß mehr, aufgeben kommt dennoch nicht in dir Tüte.

Meine Bitte an euch, sprecht die Leute an die sich unrühmlich verhalten egal ob Wanderer die im Weg stehen bleiben, Biker die buddeln oder Trails zerbremsen, Hunde-Pferdehalter egal, meine Meinung nur durch gegenseitige Verständigung kann man was bewegen.

Grüße


----------



## Quente (11. März 2021)

Für Fußgänger sind Radfahrer und Autofahrer Arschlöcher.
Für Radfahrer sind Fußgänger und Autofahrer Arschlöcher.
Für Autofahrer sind Fußgänger und Radfahrer Arschlöcher.
Und am Schluss sind wir alle die Arschlöcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (11. März 2021)

Yep...

And opinions are like arseholes...
Everyone has one ;-)


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. März 2021)

Heh, ich treffe ab und an auf meiner "Hausstrecke" eine Hundebesitzerin, die springt mir immer vors Rad!
Als ich die das erste Mal traf (oder besser sie mich) dachte ich noch an ein Missverständnis, aber das war Absicht. Die springt vor mich und breitet ihre Arme aus, das muss man erlebt haben .
Aber wie wärs denn damit. Nur noch mit dash cam fahren, zur Dokumenation. Man kann ja die Leute, unkenntlich machen. Am Jahresende gibts dann ein Best of was an die Rheinpfalz geschickt wird, inklusive die Wahl zum kreativsten Stöckchenleger. 
Die Show nennt sich DSDSWN - Deutschland Sucht Den Super Wald Nazi


----------



## I3uchi (12. März 2021)

Ich bin in anderen Teilen des PW unterwegs, aber an der Haardt war doch gerade am Wochenende schon immer Halligalli? Rechtfertigt natürlich weder Aggression noch Hilfssheriff spielen. Aber aus Gründen der Konfliktvermeidung fahre ich dort z.B. am Wochenende gar nicht erst.

Die gesteigerte Aggression kann ich übrigens nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen. Die einzig negative Erfahrung dieses Jahr waren z.B. drei Biker, die mich im Uphill erst auf Nachfrage vorbeigelassen haben (sie haben sich umgedreht und mich gesehen - und wir waren alle Bio unterwegs, falls sich jemand diese eigentlich sch***egal-Frage stellt). Gerade am Sonntag und auch am Mittwoch wieder unterwegs nett mit Wanderern unterhalten.

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass mit dem Wiederaufleben des Reiseaufkommens auch wieder weniger im Wald los ist.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. März 2021)

Ich will keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen beim MTBen, sondern mir geht es voll auf die Mütze, wenn überall der Müll an den Bikern ausgelassen wird. Damit meine ich die Zeitung und teilweise den DIMB-Kaiserslautern. Die rechtfertigen auch noch ihre Grütze mit eigenen Rechtsinterpretationen und scheint nicht nur hier so zu sein. 
Schilder werden aufgehängt von den "Rechtschaffenden", Entschuldigung ich stell mich doch auch nicht vor meine Garagenausfahrt und stell ein 50km/h Schild in der 30er Zone auf, nur weils mir nicht in den Kram passt, durch die gegend zu schleichen. Nichts anderes ist das. bzw eigentlich ist es was die machen noch schlimmer! Warum?? Ganz einfach, weil ausgerechnet DIE es wissen sollten!
Die sollen ihre Waldpfade" einer Zweckbestimmung zuführen und gesetzeskonform beschildern und keine Scheinverwaltungsorgien feiern.
Ob mir jemand vors Rad springt oder unhöflich ist, das kann ich durchaus wegstecken, wenn aber Staatsorgane oder Vereine mit fundiertem Halbwissen ihre Anti-MTB-Propaganda veröffentlichen, dann steigt mir schon der Blutdruck.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Habe an die RP einen Leserbrief geschrieben und gestern eine Mail an das MUEEF RLP...



Habe gerade einen Anruf der RP erhalten, ob es ein Leserbrief war oder nur ein Hinweis, als Leserbrief wollen die es wohl abdrucken (ohne Links), habe gesagt, das können Sie gerne tun:

Hier mein Leserbrief:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wenn sie Artikel veröffentlichen sollten Sie die rechtliche Situation richtig wiedergeben! https://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/neu...-stabenberg-weisen-den-weg-_arid,5178350.html Diese Aussage ist schlicht Falsch: "Grundsätzlich untersagt ist, dort mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein. Die Regelungen sind allerdings nicht neu. Sie gelten schon seit 2007 und beziehen sich auf das Landeswaldgesetz, das besagt, dass in Verbindung mit dem Wege-Gebot legale Strecken- und Rundtouren gar nicht möglich sind. " In der Kernzone am Hermersberger Hof führt sogar ein extra ausgewiesener Rad durch. Lt. aktueller Verordnung ist das befahren auf der Kernzonen auf gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt, und das war auch in der Vergangenheit so! Verordnung Biosphärenreservat vom 20.08.2020 §7 (4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können. Das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren ist auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt. MfG ...



Vll hätte man noch erwähnen sollen, dass dann das Fahren mit Gravel oder Crosser erlaubt ist?

Kann das bitte mal jemand mit der RP-Print schauen, ob der wirklich kommt?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Ich fands eh lustig das Ganze! Alleine die Formulierung lässt auf die Falschheit schliessen. Es ist mit dem MOUNTAINBIKE verboten. Mit einem Klapprad nicht?


----------



## pfalzbiker98 (19. März 2021)

Aktuelles Thema heute in SWR1 zum Thema Mountainbiker und Wanderer:









						Pfälzerwald - Wenn Wanderer und Mountainbiker sich streiten
					

Es gibt mehr Waldbesucher im Pfälzerwald, dadurch aber auch mehr Konflikte. Das geht aus einer Umfrage hervor, die das Forstamt Bad Dürkheim nun veröffentlicht hat.




					www.swr.de


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

Danke...hatte ich nur teilweise im Radio gehört...aber den Runden Tisch gibt es schon...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Ich muss mal blöd Fragen, aber statt einzelne Wege zuzuordnen, wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein Gebiet für Fahrräder freizugeben?
Also unabhängig davon, ob es Trails, Pfade, Waldwege oder sonstwas ist.
Man muss ja das Gebiet nicht komplett für Wanderer sperren, sondern priorisieren und entsprechend drauf hinweisen.
Das würde dann auch für den "Wandererbereich" gelten.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

Es gab Gespräche in einer anderen Runde mit Erfahrungen von Reitern aus der Eifel, die hatten vor Jahren die gleichen Probleme.

Dort kam es zu Reduzierung der Wege und Sperrungen, was letztendlich die Konflikte verschärft hat.

Von der Kontaktperson kam ganz klar der Hinweis, dass möglichst viele Wege für alle offen bestehen sollten, so entzerrt sich das ganze am besten. Die Schwierigkeit ist halt, die Wege zu pflegen, das ist Aufwand.
Aber das ist idR gegen die Interessen der Gemeinden und Tourismus, die möglichst tolle Rundwege um eine Gemeinde haben wollen, um davon finanziell zu profitieren, was man zumindest nachvollziehen kann.

Was halt bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht hilft illegale Wege zu bauen, am besten noch in geschützten Bereichen (Natur-, Vogel- und FFH-Schutzgebiet bzw Kern- oder Stillezonen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (19. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Es gab Gespräche in einer anderen Runde mit Erfahrungen von Reitern aus der Eifel, die hatten vor Jahren die gleichen Probleme.
> 
> Dort kam es zu Reduzierung der Wege und Sperrungen, was letztendlich die Konflikte verschärft hat.
> 
> ...



Interessant, hatte bisher auch noch nicht gehört das so ein Konzept mal probiert wurde. Generell hät ich aber auch solche Vermutungen gehabt da sich die überzählige Gruppe in dem Gebiet dann vermutlich stärker im Recht gesehen hat und es die Konflikte verschärft hat.

Glaub die meisten hier wollen ja eh nur die bestehenden Wege befahren und keine neuen hinzufügen, zumindest gehts mir so. Aber das ist vermutlich genauso wie mit dem freundlichen Umgang mit allen im Wald und mit dem Wald selbst. Bin schon erstaunt was da in letzter Zeit so an Müll rumliegt.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Ja eben, ich finde Sperrungen einzelner Wege auch blöd, deshalb keine einzelne Wege Sperren sondern ganze Gebiete für Rad oder Fuss priorisieren.
Gegen ganz öffnen hab ich auch nichts, das wäre meiner Meinung nach das Beste, dann muss das aber auch offen Kommuniziert werden und die sollten dan auch endlich mit diesem Bullshit in den Zeitungen aufhören.
Es würde ja reichen ein ungeschöntes direktes Statement in der Zeitung:
Wir Sperren nichts, wir dulden es, was aber nicht geht sind Stöcke und Steine in den Weg legen, das wird unmittelbar angezeigt. Ansonsten vertragt euch und schaut zu wie ihr miteinander klar kommt!


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Dort kam es zu Reduzierung der Wege und Sperrungen, was letztendlich die Konflikte verschärft hat.


Nach der Aussage der reitenden Person gab es letztes Frühjahr in der Eifel sogar Einbahnstraßenregelungen weil zu viel los was...
Habs nicht überprüft, halte ich aber für Glaubwürdig...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Tja, was mich aber in dieser ganzen Diskussion interessieren würde, warum in den meisten Fällen 250er Schilder die ganzen Zugänge in den Wald schmücken, aber keinen interessierts.
Ein Pferd mit Reiter ist ein Fahrzeug, also dürften gar keine Pferde mit Reiter dort "einreiten", aber auch keine Fahrräder (ausser sie werden geschoben). Also warum diskutieren die denn alle, wenn es ganz grundsätzlich und eindeutigig verboten ist.
Differenzieren die, weil sie nur die Prügel von MTBlern ertragen können? 
In den Zeitungen gibts ja gar keine 250er Schilder, sondern nur Mountainbiker die auf Pfaden nicht fahren dürfen, es wird aber nie erwähnt dass in den meisten Fällen überhaupt keine Fahrzeuge erlaubt sind - trotz der ausgezeichneten Radwege


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

Mit den 250er Schildern ist eine gute Frage...aber im Landeswaldgesetz ist das fahren mit Rädern auf Wegen explizit erlaubt, also muss man ja irgendwie rein kommen. Und die Schilder stehen quasi überall...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Das is ja der Witz!

*Zeichen 250 “Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art” verbietet die Einfahrt und das Parken innerhalb dieses Bereichs für Lastkraftwagen, Personenkraftwagen, Motorräder, Mofas, Elektrokleinstfahrzeuge und Fahrräder.*

(Pferd mit Reiter wird als Fahrzeug eingestuft, man müsste also überlegen, ob du den Gaul reintragen darfst, jedenfalls einreiten darfst du nicht.
Dein Rad kannst du aber schieben, Pferd vllt sogar auch... müsste man vorort klären.)


----------



## stummerwinter (19. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> (Pferd mit Reiter wird als Fahrzeug eingestuft, man müsste also überlegen, ob du den Gaul reintragen darfst, jedenfalls einreiten darfst du nicht.
> Dein Rad kannst du aber schieben, Pferd vllt sogar auch... müsste man vorort klären.)



 

Also auf Anhieb fällt mir nicht wirklich ein Weg ein, wo nicht so ein Schild steht,morgen mal drauf achten...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage der reitenden Person gab es letztes Frühjahr in der Eifel sogar Einbahnstraßenregelungen weil zu viel los was...
> Habs nicht überprüft, halte ich aber für Glaubwürdig...


Gibt es hier aktuell an einigen Hotspots tatsächlich... Joggen u.s.w. nur noch in Uhrzeigersinn um den See...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. März 2021)

Das mit der Einbahnstrasse ist aber ein echtes Problem. Da die StVO auch im Wald gilt, wäre das wieder ein Scheinverwaltungsakt, somit das Schild unbedeutend und dürfte gar nicht aufgestellt werden.
Falls es keine StVO im Wald gibt (so argumentieren immer die Waldmenschen) dann bewerbe ich mich als fürerscheinloser Baggerfahrer beim Forstamt. Im Wald dürfte ich ja dann auch ohne Lappen fahren, wenn der Besitzer mir die Erlaubnis gibt. 
Wie man sieht dreht man sich wieder im Kreis ...
So! Ich fahr jetzt mit meinem Elektro-Skateboard noch eine kleine Runde bei Nacht ohne Licht in der Stadt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2021)

pfalzbiker98 schrieb:


> Aktuelles Thema heute in SWR1 zum Thema Mountainbiker und Wanderer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unten ist ein Link zum Thema Müll am Kalmit Parkplatz:

"Nur ein paar Meter weiter finden wir drei Plastiktütchen gefüllt mit gefrorenem Hundekot: Zwei an einem Baum gestapelt - eine andere neben einem Rastplatz mit Holztisch und Bänken."

Der Förster meint


> "Wir sind im Wald, Leute! Da braucht ihr keine Tütchen mitzunehmen!"
> Jens Bramenkamp, Förster


Ganz unten spricht er dann noch im Video:

ab ca. 2:00 spricht er dann von den Menschen "die sollen ihr Geschäft lieber daheim verrichten, das ist unangenehm für alle Waldbesucher"

Da hat er schon recht, aber Menschen sollen daheim 🤔 und Hunde dürfen überall ihre Tretminen verteilen 🤮
Beutel liegen oder fallen lassen geht natürlich überhaupt nicht, sollte mit hohem Bußgeld bestraft werden, auch wenn eine TretmIne durch die farbigen Beutel besser sichtbar ist.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> ..bewerbe ich mich als fürerscheinloser Baggerfahrer beim Forstamt. Im Wald dürfte ich ja dann auch ohne Lappen fahren, wenn der Besitzer mir die Erlaubnis gibt..


Nee, darfst du nicht. Da öffentlich zugänglich, braucht man immer eine passende Fahrerlaubnis, es sei denn, dein Bagger fährt nur maximal 6 km/h.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ..Da hat er schon recht, aber Menschen sollen daheim und Hunde dürfen überall ihre Tretminen verteilen.
> Beutel liegen oder fallen lassen geht natürlich überhaupt nicht, sollte mit hohem Bußgeld bestraft werden, auch wenn eine Tretmine durch die farbigen Beutel besser sichtbar ist.


Entweder eintüten und mitnehmen oder direkt liegen lassen. Falls die Tretmine aber auf dem Weg liegt, sollte man sie allerdings mit einem Stöckchen oder ähnlichem zur Seite befördern.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nee, darfst du nicht. Da öffentlich zugänglich, braucht man immer eine passende Fahrerlaubnis, es sei denn, dein Bagger fährt nur maximal 6 km/h.


Sag ich ja, weil auch im Wald die StVO gilt, aber das Forstamt ist 1. immer anderer Meinung und 2. deshalb sind diese ganzen Beschilderungen illegal (auch die 250 Schilder, wenn sie das FA aufgestellt hat und nicht das "Strassenamt") und 3. Ist dann auch ein Pfad eine Strasse (so komisch es klingt) und von Fahrrädern erlaubt zu befahren, auch wenn das Waldgesetzvon RLP das anders sieht, weil Bundesrecht (StVO) bricht Landesrecht (Landeswadgesetz RLP)! 
Sonst könnte Hessen noch die Todesstrafe anwenden. (aber ich glaube die Todesstrafe haben sie 2018 aus ihrer Verfassung ohnehin gestrichen).
So! Aus die Maus.


----------



## duewbiker (20. März 2021)

Stabenberg aktuell, Tafel schreibt Mountainbikeverbot, Schild 250 auch Gravel-, Crosser-, Klappräder etc.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. März 2021)

Soll das eine Witz sein!!!!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (20. März 2021)

Das ist ein Zeichen 250






Im Bild ist die Abwandlung eines 254 zu sehen.




Da abgewandelt, imho nichtig.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. März 2021)

Ok, jetzt nachdem ich mir die Tränen vor lachen aus den Augen gewischt und wieder halbwegs den Bildschirm erkennen kann, werd ich mal versuchen das Schild mit dem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad zu interpretieren.
1. Kein offzielles Verkehrszeichen.
2. Es soll aber meinen "Fahrrad abstellen verboten" (gibts bei Amazon zu kaufen)
3. Wenn das Rad NICHT durchgestrichen wäre, dann wäre es das Verkehrszeichen Z254 und bedeutet "Verbot für Radverkehr".
Dh. da das Verbot für Radverkehr durchgestrichen is, könnte man meinen, dass Radverkehr erlaubt wäre.
Ein totaler Bullshit!
Achso und mal ein gewaltiger Scheinverwaltungsakt... kann man anzeigen 

Guter Versuch Herr Oberförster!


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2021)

Ob da ein Schild steht oder nicht und was für eines ist wurscht.
Entscheidend dürfte die Verordnung über das Biosphärenreservat sein.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. März 2021)

> §7 (4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können. Das Betreten, Reiten oder Befahren ist auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen auf eigene Gefahr erlaubt. ...



Die Frage ist, ob die UNB eine strengere Regelung verhängen darf, was Sie in diesem Fall gemacht hat...

Um Öl ins Feuer zu giesen, gab es eine Genehmigung für diese Schilder?





Weil:



> §7 (1) Alle Handlungen, die zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen des Schutzzwecks führen können, bedürfen einer vorherigen Genehmigung durch die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde. Dazu gehören insbesondere


...


> 14. Inschriften, Plakate, Markierungen, Bild- oder Schrifttafeln anzubringen oder aufzustellen, soweit diese nicht ausschließlich Ortshinweise, Hinweise auf Wohnstätten oder mit der oberen Naturschutzbehörde abgestimmt Markierungen von Wander-, Rad- oder Reitwegen darstellen oder auf den Schutz des Biosphärenreservats hinweisen.


----------



## bastl-axel (21. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> ..Um Öl ins Feuer zu giesen, gab es eine Genehmigung für diese Schilder?


Der bloße Verdacht berechtigt einem aber nicht zum Missachten dieser Schilder..


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Der bloße Verdacht berechtigt einem aber nicht zum Missachten dieser Schilder..


Aber die Tatsache, dass da ein gekennzeichneter Weg ist schon. Die Malereien am Baum sind doch Wegzeichen?


----------



## stummerwinter (21. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aber die Tatsache, dass da ein gekennzeichneter Weg ist schon. Die Malereien am Baum sind doch Wegzeichen?



Ja...aber vermutlich schon deutlich länger da (wenn auch nachgezeichnet) als die Verordnung vom Biosphärenreservat...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. März 2021)

Doch die Schilder haben keinerlei Relevanz und müssen sogar entfernt werden! 
Man kann nicht einfach irgendwelche Verkehrsschilder irgendwo anbringen! Ich glaub es hackt. Stell dir vor ich würde ein 130 Schild in einer 80er Zone aufhängen und du wirst geblitzt.
Oder ein Einbahnstrassenschild hinhägen wo es keine ist. In diesem Fall mit dem Rad hat es kaum Auswirkung und es handelt sich um kein offizielles Verkehrszeichen (wenn mans weiss) aber es ist im Grunde nichts anderes als würde ich irgendwo Schilder aufhängen. Soweit kommts nocht! Ausgerechnet DIE wieder dies besser wissen sollten. Sry die machen sichs aber  doch jetzt bisschen zu einfach.


----------



## Mausoline (21. März 2021)

Zumindest der der´s aufgehängt hat ist sich offensichtlich nicht bewußt, dass er das Bikeverbot mit dem Durchstreichen wieder aufgehoben hat   und mindestens der auch noch, der den Strich gemacht hat 

Vielleicht waren sie aber besonders schlau und dachten bei Amazon gibts so ein Schild mit Bike drin 🤔 wenn wir da einen Strich durch machen ists ein Verbotsschild 

Lauter Schlaule


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt nachdem ich mir die Tränen vor lachen aus den Augen gewischt und wieder halbwegs den Bildschirm erkennen kann, werd ich mal versuchen das Schild mit dem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad zu interpretieren.
> 1. Kein offzielles Verkehrszeichen.
> 2. Es soll aber meinen "Fahrrad abstellen verboten" (gibts bei Amazon zu kaufen)
> 3. Wenn das Rad NICHT durchgestrichen wäre, dann wäre es das Verkehrszeichen Z254 und bedeutet "Verbot für Radverkehr".
> ...


Beschreibung:
Das Verbotszeichen "Verbot für Radfahrer" untersagt das Fahrradfahren in allen Bereichen, in denen ein erhöhtes Sicherheits- oder Unfallrisiko besteht. Ein Radfahrverbot kann in belebten Fußgängerzonen, auf Gehwegen und öffentlichen Plätzen ausgesprochen werden, aber auch auf Privat- und Betriebsgeländen, auf denen mit Transportfahrzeugen gearbeitet wird.





Andere haben Tränen in den Augen bekommen, weil unvernünftige in einer Kernzone/Biosphärenreservat eine illegale Mountainbike Strecke angelegt haben!
Selbst der Forst darf in einer solchen Zone keine umgestürzten Bäume/Äste beseitigen, da muss muss sich schon Fragen was das soll. Und vermutlich wird dies auch die Ursache/der Grund sein, dass der Unmut auf uns Mountainbiker immer grösser wird, das kann ich nachvollziehen.
Warst Du schon dort und hast die Strecke einmal besichtigt? Was dort verunstaltet wurde, da reicht bloßes Kopfschütteln einfach nicht mehr aus.
Selbst die Mountainbiker die ich letztes Jahr oben am Stabenberg daraufhin angesprochen habe, bitte diesen Trail nicht zu fahren, kamen Teilweise irritierende Aussagen wie:
"halt die klappe, ich Fahre wo ich will und was ich will" usw.

Im Jahr 2018 Frühjahr/Sommer fing alles an, in den darauf folgenden Jahren nahm die Anzahl der Mountainbiker stetig zu. Oben angekommen am Stabenberg hatten Sie nur ein Ziel vor den Augen, den illegalen Trail runter zu shreddern. Das wir Jahrzehntelang überhaupt in einer Kernzone mit den MTB uns bewegen durften, war *nur* geduldet!
Bullshit ist in meinen Augen, wenn es zu viel Intoleranz seitens der Mountainbiker gibt. Siehe Aktuell am Stabenberg in der Nähe des Eckkopfs und noch viele mehr.

Wieso vermutest Du, dass es ein Scheinverwaltungsakt vom netten Herr Oberförster ist? Hast Du dich bevor du dies hier geschrieben hast, überhaupt einmal erkundigt, warum diese Schritte veranlasst.
wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma1208 (22. März 2021)

@stonelebs12 : Soweit ich das verstanden habe geht's darum, dass das von dir gezeigte Schild kein offizielles Schild ist. Insofern kann es nicht von offizieller Seite sein. Das korrekte Schild sähe so aus: 








						Datei:Zeichen 254 - Verbot für Radfahrer, StVO 1992.svg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. März 2021)

Hallo Marcel,

ich kenne das Verkehrszeichen 254. Aber es geht ja um das Verständnis/Intension um das von mir gezeigte Schild.
Wenn es ein Schild nicht implizieren kann, dann zumindest die nicht übersehbare Infotafel.
Und wenn sich einige darüber aufregen, warum kein offizielles Verkehrszeichen dort angebracht wurde, darüber hinaus aber massive Schäden in einer Kernzone/Biosphärenreservat durch eine illegale Mountainbike Strecke angerrichtet wurde, dass ist etwas was ich nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (22. März 2021)

Hör mal Freundchen. Mir geht es nicht um den Schutz von irgendwas, sondern um diese unrechtmässig aufgestellten Schilder. 
Das nicht-stvo- konforme Schild wurde mit voller Absicht so gewählt, weil es suggerieren soll, das Radfahren verboten ist und hat täuschende Ähnlickeit mit dem "echten" VZ.
Man hat auch ganz bewusst darauf verzichtet, das "Original" zu nehmen. Nur wollte man sich, im Falle des Falles, absichern und hat daraufhin ein "täuschend-echtes" Schild genommen.
Wenn dieses Areal schutzbedürftig ist, dann muss man sich gerade als Behörde einfach an die Vorgaben halten, die da sind und sie sind da. So einfach ist das! 
Mir gefällt deren linke widerwärtige Methode einfach absolut nicht!
Ausserdem sollte es aus meinem Subtext und auch meine vergangenen Postings rauszulesen sein, was mich stört.
Gerade auch aus diesem Interesse heraus diesen Bereich zu schützen, sollte man sich an die richtigen Verfahren halten. So wie es jetzt ist könnte ich mit einem Gleiskettenfahrzeug da durchackern und die hätten aufgrund ihrer Fakeschilder keine Handhabe das zu unterbinden. Also komm mir nicht mit Bio!


----------



## bastl-axel (22. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Hör mal Freundchen.


Mal nicht die Contenance verlieren. Ich sehe das auch etwas anders, als du.


sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> *Mir geht es nicht um den Schutz von irgendwas..*


Das ist ja gerade das Schlimme. Machst hier also nur einen auf Rechthaberer oder was soll das?
Der Sinn dieser Schilder ist doch wohl klar und sollte auch dementsprechend beachtet werden.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (22. März 2021)

Och Axel, komm das kannst du besser. Das ist komplett billig und das weisst du.


----------



## stummerwinter (22. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> So wie es jetzt ist könnte ich mit einem Gleiskettenfahrzeug da durchackern und die hätten aufgrund ihrer Fakeschilder keine Handhabe das zu unterbinden.


Nein, kannst Du nicht, weil:



> §7 (4) In den Kernzonen sind alle Handlungen verboten, die diese Räume beschädigen, verändern oder den besonderen Schutzzweck gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 anderweitig beeinträchtigen können.


Ebenso wie es nicht erlaubt ist, dort Trails anzulegen, darfst Du da nicht mit Forstmaschinen durch.

Und Wegesicherung bedarf einer vorheringen Genehmigung durch die obere Naturschutzbehörde, es sein denn, es geht um konkrete Gefahr für Leib und Leben...


----------



## bastl-axel (22. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Och Axel, komm das kannst du besser. Das ist komplett billig und das weisst du.


Ich könnte jetzt sagen: "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück.
Und was du mir vorwirfst, ist so was von billig, so tief kann ich gar nicht sinken.
Werde versuchen, dich in Zukunft zu ignorieren.


----------



## stummerwinter (22. März 2021)

In meinen Augen wäre es ein erster und wichtiger Schritt, wenn sich die MTBler (zB organisiert durch Pfalz-Biker und/oder DIMB)  in Abstimmung mit der UNB hinstellen und (ggf zusammen mit dem Forst) die Strecke am renaturieren...

Das wurde ich für ein gutes Signal Richtung UNB NW sehen...so verschärft sich der Konfilkt immer weiter...

Das wäre eine eindeutige Positionierung gegen das illegale buddeln...


----------



## DerandereJan (22. März 2021)

Ich wollte das hier auch einfach mal teilen:

Am gestrigen Sonntag meldeten sich die Mountainbiker der Sektion Neustadt mit einem Paukenschlag zurück.
Bei unserer Müllsammel-Aktion trugen über 100 fleißige Hände noch mehr Müll zusammen, als wir es schon befürchtet hatten. Aufgeteilt auf insgesamt 6 Gruppen mit maximal 10 Personen wurden die Neustädter Hausberge rausgeputzt.
Die Jüngsten Teilnehmer im Alter von 4-12 Jahren nahmen sich eifrig das Benjental vom Sportplatz bis zur Looganlage vor. Eine Gruppe säuberte den Höhenweg vom Haardter Steinbruch bis zum alten Haardter Sportplatz. Die restlichen Touren findet ihr hier im Anhang.
Es ist wirklich unglaublich, was die Menschen so alles in den Wald werfen, aber nichts war zu sperrig, als dass wir es nicht doch irgendwie rausgeholt hätten. Am Ende fuhr Fabian mit einem Transporter die ausgemachten Sammelpunkte ab, lud alles ein und hat es zum Wertstoffhof verbracht, wo es ja eigentlich hingehört.
Vielen Dank für die enorme spontane Hilfsbereitschaft (in 20min 30+Anmeldungen), DAV bewegt!
1000 Dank nochmal euch allen, die ihr geholfen habt, ein Bild der Mountainbiker zu zeigen, wie es eigentlich wirklich ist. Eine naturverbundene Gemeinschaft von Sportlern, die Werte wie Rücksicht und Nachhaltigkeit, sowie den Schutz unserer wundervollen Heimat, schon an die Jüngsten weitergeben.
Und das Ganze transportiert durch unser Sportgerät, welches uns in perfekter Art ein Bewegen in unserer fantastischen Pfalz ermöglicht.

Für ein gemeinsames Miteinander!
Die Mountainbiker der Sektion Neustadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (22. März 2021)

Ich habe bewusst übertrieben.
Es geht um das Radfahren und nicht um das Gleiskettenfahrzeug, is schon klar. Ich will nichts anderes als Rechtssicherheit für beide Seiten. Und die kann nicht hergestellt werden, wenn man nicht rechtskonforme Schilder in den Wald und irgendwelche Rechtsinterpretationen in die Rheinpfalz stellt.
Weil man sich als Radfahrer an den Wunsch der Waldbesitzer halten KANN es aber nicht MUSS. Man sollte es aber MÜSSEN.
Dh wenn ich ein selbstgemaltes Schild in meine Strasse stelle, dass hier wegen Kinder Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren werden soll, dann können sich die Autofahrer dran halten; müssen sie aber nicht. Hilft den spielenden Kindern leider nichts und mir auch nicht. Weil ich keine Rechtssicherheit habe.
Dann geh ich hin und ruf die Schilderbehörde an und frag nach, ob die was machen können. Wenn die denken, dass es nötig ist, dann werden die auch eine entsprechende Anordnung in die Wege leiten.
So ist das auch in dem Biowald. Je mehr Radfahrer dort rumfahren desto wahrscheinlicher halten sich die Leute nicht dran, dh wenn es tatsächlich zu einem Rechtsstreit kommen sollte, fehlt der Hebel und dem Wald hilfts auch nichts.
Wenn Schilder rechtmässig auf Anordnung angebracht wären, dann könnte man zum Schutz des Waldes, das auch durchsetzen.
Weiterhin ist es sehr bedenklich und sollte nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden, wenn einfach irgendwelche Leute irgendwelche Schilder aufhängen, obwohl es vllt nachvollziehbare Gründe gibt.
Wenn ich jetzt dorthin fahre und ein "Radfahren ausdrücklich erlaubt" Schild hinhänge, was ist denn dann?
Oder in meine Spielstrasse die eine Sackgasse is vorne ein Einbahnstrassenschild hinhänge. Dann heizen die Amazon-Boten vielleicht nicht mehr mit Überlichtgeschwingigkeit in die Strasse.
"Der Sinn dieser Schilder ist dann wohl auch klar und sollte auch dementsprechend beachtet werden."


----------



## Quente (22. März 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> "Der Sinn dieser Schilder ist dann wohl auch klar und sollte auch dementsprechend beachtet werden."


Wie kommst du in den Pfälzerwald ohne an so einem Schild vorbei zu fahren?


----------



## THBiker (22. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich wollte das hier auch einfach mal teilen:



Eine tolle Aktion Jan! Erschreckend was wir Menschen alles im Wald zurücklassen, bzw. dort bewusst entsorgen.



stummerwinter schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wäre es ein erster und wichtiger Schritt, wenn sich die MTBler (zB organisiert durch Pfalz-Biker und/oder DIMB)  in Abstimmung mit der UNB hinstellen und (ggf zusammen mit dem Forst) die Strecke am renaturieren...
> 
> Das wurde ich für ein gutes Signal Richtung UNB NW sehen...so verschärft sich der Konfilkt immer weiter...
> 
> Das wäre eine eindeutige Positionierung gegen das illegale buddeln...



Auch wenn ich mich gleich wieder bei einigen unbeliebt mache , will ich dazu doch meine Meinung schreiben.
Ich möchte aber erst einmal festhalten, dass wir uns alle mehr oder weniger unerlaubt auf unseren Wanderwegen, Trails, Pfaden (wie auch immer man die nennen mag) bewegen. Da ist das Landeswaldgesetz wohl recht eindeutig, auch wenn gerne versucht wird, dies anders zu interpretieren.
Es wurde die letzten Jahre immer irgendwie geduldet, es gab ab und an Konflikte, die sich aber im Rahmen hielten. Ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich nun fast 30 Jahre durch den Pfälzerwald radle und ich würde behaupten zu mindestens 95% nur gute Erfahrungen mit den anderen Waldbenutzern habe. Manchmal muss man sich auch selbst an die Nase fassen und sich hinterfragen, ob man sich gerade richtig verhalten hat, da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus. Fehler sind da um gemacht zu werden und daraus zu lernen. Ich muss aber auch feststellen, dass gerade im letzten Jahr das Verhalten einiger Waldbenutzer aggressiver und rücksichtsloser wurde und der Ton rauer wurde. Das habe ich in all den Jahren vorher nie so massiv erlebt.

Wenn man sich nun die illegalen Trails anschaut, gibt es diese ja auch schon länger. Bis vor 1-2 Jahren hat sich niemand/ wenige daran gestört, weil es erstens nicht so viele gab und zweitens das Aufkommen auch noch überschaubar war. Vermutlich hat man die Strecken auch mehr geheim gehalten.
Es ist wohl ein Bedarf an gebauten Trails vorhanden, wenn es inzwischen über 70 illegale Trails im Pfälzerwald gibt, dies kann man nicht bestreiten  (ob die Zahl noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht).
Aber dies spiegelt nicht den Bedarf aller MTBiker wieder. Ich würde sogar behaupten (ohne Daten zu haben), dass die Biker die diese Trails auch angemessen befahren können, eine Minderheit darstellen. Der normale MTBiker will seine Touren auf dem aktuellen Wegeangebot des Pfälzerwaldes fahren.
Würde man vor der Wahl stehen ob man als Biker gerne angelegte Trails haben möchte und dafür auf das Befahren der Wanderwege verzichtet, glaube ich, dass die Wahl zugunsten der Wanderwege ausgehen würde und die Mehrheit auf die illegalen Trails verzichtet.

Was die Positionierung der Vereine angeht, sehe ich das genauso wie Du (stummerwinter), aber gerade bei dem von dir zitierten Verein wäre das nicht glaubhaft, wenn doch in der Vorstandschaft Personen sind, die den illegalen Trailbau aktiv vorantreiben, bzw. betreiben.

Andere Vereine distanzieren sich hier klar von dem illegalen Trailbau.

Ich hätte hier auch erwartet, dass man zumindest die Trails am Stabenberg und z.B. in Gleisweiler (die ja ständig im Fokus sind) zurück baut und so seine Kompromissbereitschaft zeigt. Und auch erstmal mit neuen Strecken aufhört, bis man eine Einigung hat.
Da die Trailbauer ja auch gut über WhatsApp-Gruppen vernetzt sind, wäre es auch ein leichtes einen Großteil (wohl nicht alle) zu erreichen. Aber anscheinend will man dies nicht und setzt darauf, dass man die Behörden mit der Anzahl an Trails einfach erschlägt und diese ihren Pflichten nicht mehr nachkommen können.
Wenn man an Kompromissen bereit wäre, könnte man z.B. auch als Ersatz für die zerstörten Flächen irgendwo Biotope anlegen oder sich sonst irgendwie im Naturschutz nützlich machen und aktiv die Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutzvereinen wie BUND, NABU, etc. suchen. Möglichkeiten gäbe es genügend um seine Kompromissbereitschaft zu signalisieren. Wenn man denn will!
Zu aller erst sollten/ müssten sich aber die Trailbauer mal offiziell bei den entsprechenden Naturschutzbehörden melden und zu ihren Trailbauaktionen, mit allen Konsequenzen, stehen. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass keinem der Kopf abgerissen wird, sondern man nach Lösungen suchen wird. Auch wenn die Lösungen in unserer Bürokratie vielleicht etwas länger dauern und vielleicht auch nicht 100% dem entsprechen, was man sich wünscht.
Vielleicht muss man halt auch einfach mal wieder einen Schritt zurück machen und klein anfangen. D.h. erst mal nur 1-2 Trails bekommen und dort beweisen, dass man die Verantwortung übernehmen kann. Wenn man erst einmal den Fuß in der Tür hat, dann geht das alles leichter.

Sollte es irgendwann tatsächlich mal ein legales MTB-Netz geben wäre das sicherlich toll und würde auch seine Anhänger finden und unsere Region Pfälzerwald bereichern. Die Frage die sich mir stellt, werden die illegalen Trails dann eingestellt (zumindest größtenteils)? Und zu welchem Preis würde man so ein Trailnetz bekommen? Verzicht auf die Wanderwege?

Ich denke nicht, dass sich da in absehbarer Zeit etwas ändern wird. Dazu sind selbst wir Biker uns zu uneinig. Noch nicht einmal die Vereine schaffen es gemeinsam an einem Strang zu ziehen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Es wird weitergehen wie bisher, die Konflikte werden zunehmen, sofern der Menschen-Ansturm auf den Pfälzerwald nach Corona bestehen bleibt.
Die Trailbauer werden sich andere Ecken suchen, wo sie erstmal wieder aus der Schusslinie sind.
Die Tourenfahrer werden weiter ihre Singletrail-Touren fahren und hoffentlich Spaß haben.
Der Forst hat andere Aufgaben, als ständig nach illegalen Strecken Ausschau zu halten und diese zu beseitigen. Also schaut man erst einmal weg, solange man nicht auf die Strecken aufmerksam gemacht wird und dann erst aktiv werden muss. Man hat sogar schon gehört, dass der ein oder andere Revierleiter wohl Tipps gibt, wo man unentdeckter bleibt mit seinen Trails. Ob da etwas wahres dran ist...wer weiß.
Die untere Naturschutzbehörde hat gar nicht das Personal alles zu kontrollieren, bzw. auch nicht die Befugnis jemand festzuhalten um ggf. Personalien festzustellen (da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher). Wird jemand erwischt, wird er wohl auch nicht belangt.
Die Schilder sind geduldig. Die, die es bisher nicht interessiert hat, wird es auch zukünftig nicht interessieren. Die einzige Änderung wird sein, dass man mehr Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern generiert, weil diese sich bestätigt fühlen.  Ob der Radfahrer nun durchgestrichen ist oder nicht, ist herzlich egal, das Schild dient letztendlich als zusätzliche Symbolisierung des Verbotes, was ja bereits im Landeswaldgesetz formuliert ist.

Was ich mir wünschen würde:

Das befahren der Wanderwege wird erlaubt, ggf. mit Einschränkungen an Sonn- und Feiertagen bei den Hotspots.
Es gibt ein offizielles, legales Trailangebot, damit in jeder Region zumindest ein  Trail zur Verfügung stehen (damit meine ich z.B. die aktuell illegalen Trails)
Der illegale Trailbau hört auf und wird auch mit entsprechender Härte verfolgt (kann man m.M. nur so erreichen).
Wieder etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz gegenüber allen Waldnutzern und -bewohnern.
Also dann mal hoffentlich bis bald im Wald, auf unseren schönen Trails (= Wanderwege) und ohne Streitereien.


----------



## bastl-axel (22. März 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> ..Die untere Naturschutzbehörde hat gar nicht das Personal alles zu kontrollieren, bzw. auch nicht die Befugnis jemand festzuhalten um ggf. Personalien festzustellen (da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher). Wird jemand erwischt, wird er wohl auch nicht belangt.


Doch, sogar du als Privatperson könntest jemanden vorläufig festhalten, bis die Polizei kommt, wenn du den bei einer Straftat erwischst oder damit eine Straftat verhinderst. Natürlich nur mit angemessenen Mitteln und keiner groben Gewalt, die über simples Festhalten hinausgeht.


----------



## Irie Guide (22. März 2021)

Ein attraktives Streckennetz zu den bestehenden Pfaden wäre eine super Lösung. Somit können die bestehenden Pfade entlastet (und nicht verboten) und gerade der Tourismus auch gut gelenkt werden. Die Locals wissen am Wochenende ja eh wo man fahren kann und wo nicht.

Und dieses Streckennetz ist teils eh schon vorhanden und müsste nur legalisiert werden. Das Bedarf da ist braucht man glaube ich nicht zu hinterfragen.


----------



## nummer768 (22. März 2021)

An der Lobbyarbeit der Mountainbiker ist halt noch viel Luft nach oben. Während die Gegenseite einfach einer Meinung ist, nämlich gegen die Biker, ist auf der Biker Seite ein Fächer an unterschiedlichen Interessen. Da wird mehr untereinander befeuert (wie man hier sieht), als dass man eine Einheit bildet. Das halte ich zwar auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber weil das eben schon nicht klappt, wird die Legalisierung auch noch lange auf sich warten lassen. Und dann gibts ja noch das Totschlagargument MTB Park Pfälzerwald soll genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (22. März 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> An der Lobbyarbeit der Mountainbiker ist halt noch viel Luft nach oben. Während die Gegenseite einfach einer Meinung ist, nämlich gegen die Biker, ist auf der Biker Seite ein Fächer an unterschiedlichen Interessen. Da wird mehr untereinander befeuert (wie man hier sieht), als dass man eine Einheit bildet. Das halte ich zwar auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber weil das eben schon nicht klappt, wird die Legalisierung auch noch lange auf sich warten lassen. Und dann gibts ja noch das Totschlagargument MTB Park Pfälzerwald soll genutzt werden.



Wieso meinst du, wird untereinander “befeuert”? 
Weil es immer mehr Leute gibt; die sich offen gegen illegalen Trailbau aussprechen und nach Lösungen suchen, wie die zerstrittene Parteien der Nicht Biker und Biker wieder einander näherkommen können? 

Eine Einheit kann man nur bilden, wenn man als Teil einer Gruppe (hier: Radsportler / Mountainbiker) nicht stur seine eigenen Ziele verfolgt sondern auf kritische Stimmen oder Anregungen der restlichen Gruppe eingeht. 
Es bestehen einfach Zweifel, dass diese “Brechstangen”-Mentalität zur Legalisierung illegaler Trails große Erfolgsaussichten hat.
🤙🏻


----------



## Irie Guide (22. März 2021)

Wie man sieht ist ja der Bedarf anspruchsvolle Strecken zu fahren durchaus vorhanden. Wenn es dazu ein legales Angebot gäbe, würde das wie schon erwähnt, die vorhandenen Pfade massiv entlasten.

Der erste Schritt ist eine Änderung des LWaldG. Aktuell sind wir alle illegal unterwegs, egal ob gebauter Trail oder markierter Pfad.

Eine interessante Auswertung einer Pfalzbiker e.V. Umfrage mit 200 Teilnehmern*innen vom Februar könnt ihr euch hier mal anschauen. Dort sieht man deutlich wo die Reise hingehen sollte, um eine Lösung zu finden. Ständig nur Verbote auszusprechen und die Augen zu zumachen ist 2021 bei einem Breitensport Mountainbike einfach realitätsfern. Das liegt leider auch an den veralteten Ansichten und Strukturen der Behörden.


----------



## THBiker (22. März 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ist ja der Bedarf anspruchsvolle Strecken zu fahren durchaus vorhanden. Wenn es dazu ein legales Angebot gäbe, würde das wie schon erwähnt, die vorhandenen Pfade massiv entlasten.


Die spiegelt halt aber nur die PB internen Interessen wieder. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass eine Antwort wie z.B. "0 Strecken" nicht vorhanden war, so dass jeder gezwungen war mindestens für 1-2 Strecken zu sein. Wie sagt man so schön "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast". 
Konnte man nicht sogar seine Stimme mehrfach abgeben? 

Bezüglich "illegal unterwegs" habe ich ja bereits weiter oben meine Meinung geschrieben. Für mich macht es trotzdem einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob ich aktiv Trails anlege (Zerstörung fremden Eigentums, etc.), wo ich keine Befugnis dazu habe oder ob ich mich auf einem vorhandenen Wanderwegenetz unerlaubt bewege. Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher, aber ich meine, dass beide Sachverhalte auch rechtlich unterschiedlich bewertet werden.
Und ein Verein sollte meiner Meinung nach keine illegalen Trailbauaktionen unterstützen/ dulden oder in Schutz nehmen, sondern sich strikt dagegen stellen und versuchen eine legales Angebot zu schaffen. Erst legalisieren, dann bauen. Hier hat man auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Irie Guide (22. März 2021)

Um die Frage vorwegzunehmen, ob die Ergebnisse der Umfrage an den Vorlieben der Vereinsmitglieder liegen.


----------



## Irie Guide (22. März 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Die spiegelt halt aber nur die PB internen Interessen wieder.


Info dazu habe ich ja unten gepostet.


THBiker schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht sogar seine Stimme mehrfach abgeben?


Ist das so? Habe ich nicht getestet und ich frage mich aus welcher Intension du den Pfalzbikerverein so denunzierst?


----------



## schweigi (22. März 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Die spiegelt halt aber nur die PB internen Interessen wieder. Man sollte auch bedenken, dass eine Antwort wie z.B. "0 Strecken" nicht vorhanden war, so dass jeder gezwungen war mindestens für 1-2 Strecken zu sein. Wie sagt man so schön "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".
> Konnte man nicht sogar seine Stimme mehrfach abgeben?
> 
> Bezüglich "illegal unterwegs" habe ich ja bereits weiter oben meine Meinung geschrieben. Für mich macht es trotzdem einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob ich aktiv Trails anlege (Zerstörung fremden Eigentums, etc.), wo ich keine Befugnis dazu habe oder ob ich mich auf einem vorhandenen Wanderwegenetz unerlaubt bewege. Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher, aber ich meine, dass beide Sachverhalte auch rechtlich unterschiedlich bewertet werden.
> Und ein Verein sollte meiner Meinung nach keine illegalen Trailbauaktionen unterstützen/ dulden oder in Schutz nehmen, sondern sich strikt dagegen stellen und versuchen eine legales Angebot zu schaffen. Erst legalisieren, dann bauen. Hier hat man auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion wahrzunehmen.


----------



## schweigi (22. März 2021)

Wenn es um ein Legales Angebot geht, kann die Antwort nicht 0 sein, sonst gaebe es ja kein Angebot!


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2021)

Wer hat denn eigentlich den Stabenbergtrail gebaut und zu verantworten? Wer sind die, an denen sich eine solche Diskussion medientechnisch hochschraubt? Zusatzfrage: Wer war dergestalt hirnbefreit DIESEN Trail in die Kerzone zu zimmern. ... mit unglaublich viel Berührungspunkten (pro Wochenende) laut Wolfman, dem ich definitiv Glauben schenke. 
Alle, die ich kenne biken seit weit über zwei Dekaden im, ich möchte es Revier nennen, kümmern uns und verbreiten die DIMB Regeln, haben oft gute Kontakte mit Fußgängern, Förstern und dann kommen Trailbauer, die die langjährige Public Relation sprich Sprech und Laberarbeit zu nichte machen. Der Weg ist der Weg. Lerne, den Weg fahren und gestalte ihn nicht neu.
Leider weiß ich, wer den Stabenbergtrail gebaut hat und dieser kann sich nicht rausreden. Das wissen viele. Solange es unter uns "bigotterie" ( leider kein besseres Wort eingefallen ) gibt, wird eine Schlusslösung in ferner Ferne bleiben. Dank an die "Aktiven".


----------



## schweigi (23. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer hat denn eigentlich den Stabenbergtrail gebaut und zu verantworten? Wer sind die, an denen sich eine solche Diskussion medientechnisch hochschraubt? Zusatzfrage: Wer war dergestalt hirnbefreit DIESEN Trail in die Kerzone zu zimmern. ... mit unglaublich viel Berührungspunkten (pro Wochenende) laut Wolfman, dem ich definitiv Glauben schenke.
> Alle, die ich kenne biken seit weit über zwei Dekaden im, ich möchte es Revier nennen, kümmern uns und verbreiten die DIMB Regeln, haben oft gute Kontakte mit Fußgängern, Förstern und dann kommen Trailbauer, die die langjährige Public Relation sprich Sprech und Laberarbeit zu nichte machen. Der Weg ist der Weg. Lerne, den Weg fahren und gestalte ihn nicht neu.
> Leider weiß ich, wer den Stabenbergtrail gebaut hat und dieser kann sich nicht rausreden. Das wissen viele. Solange es unter uns "bigotterie" ( leider kein besseres Wort eingefallen ) gibt, wird eine Schlusslösung in ferner Ferne bleiben. Dank an die "Aktiven"


Ich fahr schon seit ueber 20 Jahren im Revier, wie du es nennst und muss sagen auch in Zeiten wo die illegalen Trails oder DH Strecken noch nicht so ueppig anzufinden waren wie jetzt hatten wir als Mountainbiker noch nie ein gutes Ansehen! Egal wo, gab es schon immer die Diskussionen das man hier und da nicht fahren darf und da ging es meistens um Wanderwege. Das Resultat kennen wir ja. Von einer guten langjährigen Puplic Relation hab ich in der ganzen Zeit nur wenig bis gar nichts gespührt!!! Es wurde nie auf die Biker zugegangen und nach Bedürfnissen gefragt sondern lediglich Verbote ausgesprochen und das man sich zum Biken einen anderen Platz suchen solle. Aber wo man so einen Platz haben könne wurde noch nie zum Thema gemacht sondern nur das es jetzt hier nicht so weiter geht! 
Aber am Stabenberg auf den illegalen Strecken fahren wollte erst mal jeder, oder willst du mir jetzt sagen das du die immer gemieden hast??? Auch wenn sich die Leute die diese Trails gebaut haben bestimmt da nicht rausreden können (was sie bestimmt auch gar nicht wollen), willst du einer aus der selben Szene die jetzt in Stasimannier hier an den Pranger stellen und verraten? Genau das ist unser Problem beim Mountainbiken! Hier gibt es kein Zusammenhalt und jeder will bisschen seine eigene Suppe kochen. Das war schon die ganze Jahre unser Problem! Jetzt gibt es paar Vereine die sich einsetzen und fuer uns stark machen wollen, aber das ist ja auch wieder ein paar Herren nicht recht. Man denkt manchmal grad das es so gewollt ist das wir nichts offizielles bekommen und hinterher dann noch die TRAILBAUER wie du sie nennst dafür verantwortlich machen! Bravo!!! weiter so!!!


----------



## Karolus (23. März 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Ich fahr schon seit ueber 20 Jahren im Revier, wie du es nennst und muss sagen auch in Zeiten wo die illegalen Trails oder DH Strecken noch nicht so ueppig anzufinden waren wie jetzt hatten wir als Mountainbiker noch nie ein gutes Ansehen!


Ja, es gab auch früher schon Konflikte insbesondere mit Wanderern, aber nach meinem Empfinden hatte sich das in den letzten Jahren vor dem Buddel- und E-Bike-Boom deutlich entspannt. An Sperrungen bestehender Pfade explizit für Biker kann ich mich zumindest an meinen Hausbergen in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht erinnern.



schweigi schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich die Leute die diese Trails gebaut haben bestimmt da nicht rausreden können (was sie bestimmt auch gar nicht wollen), willst du einer aus der selben Szene die jetzt in Stasimannier hier an den Pranger stellen und verraten? Genau das ist unser Problem beim Mountainbiken! Hier gibt es kein Zusammenhalt und jeder will bisschen seine eigene Suppe kochen. Das war schon die ganze Jahre unser Problem!


Es dürfte recht eindeutig sein, dass die aktuellen Vorgänge (Schilder etc.) maßgeblich durch den illegalen Trail und den damit einhergehenden Andrang an Bikern (teils von weit her) ausgelöst wurde. Daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum nun ausgerechnet denen die illegale Trails ablehnen Spalterei vorgeworfen wird. Sind es nicht die Erbauer der illegalen Trails, die durch ihr eigennütziges Handeln nun den Stabenberg (einen meiner Hausberge) für alle Biker praktisch unbefahrbar gemacht haben? Ja, ich weiß, es war schon vorher verboten, aber mit den neuen Schildern kann man sich da nun sicher auf Kontrollen und entsprechende Kommentare der Wanderer einstellen. Wer spaltet denn da jetzt? 

P.S. Stasimannier? Pranger? Sachlich ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer hat denn eigentlich den Stabenbergtrail gebaut und zu verantworten? Wer sind die, an denen sich eine solche Diskussion medientechnisch hochschraubt? Zusatzfrage: Wer war dergestalt hirnbefreit DIESEN Trail in die Kerzone zu zimmern. ... mit unglaublich viel Berührungspunkten (pro Wochenende) laut Wolfman, dem ich definitiv Glauben schenke.
> Alle, die ich kenne biken seit weit über zwei Dekaden im, ich möchte es Revier nennen, kümmern uns und verbreiten die DIMB Regeln, haben oft gute Kontakte mit Fußgängern, Förstern und dann kommen Trailbauer, die die langjährige Public Relation sprich Sprech und Laberarbeit zu nichte machen. Der Weg ist der Weg. Lerne, den Weg fahren und gestalte ihn nicht neu.
> Leider weiß ich, wer den Stabenbergtrail gebaut hat und dieser kann sich nicht rausreden. Das wissen viele. Solange es unter uns "bigotterie" ( leider kein besseres Wort eingefallen ) gibt, wird eine Schlusslösung in ferner Ferne bleiben. Dank an die "Aktiven".


Schade, du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, wenn du davon redest, dass der Weg der Weg ist, den es gilt fahren zu lernen. Da draußen sind mittlerweile 2-3 Generationen an Bikern, die Sachen mit dem Rad können, die du dir nicht mal vorstellen kannst. Stell dich doch einfach mal ein paar Nachmittage an den Pumptrack in Wachenheim und schau dir da die 10–15 jährigen an. Ich hoffe dann begreifst du es besser.
Und die Stabenberg-Diskussion ist müßig wenn ihr euch nicht einmal die Mühe macht den Verlauf der Trails mit dem der Kernzone abzugleichen. Es sollte jedem halbwegs interessieren auffallen, dass die Kernzone Richtung Süden nach dem ersten Querweg endet. Bei entsprechendem Entgegenkommen des Forstes wäre es ein leichtes hier ein Entgegenkommen zu erwirken aber das ist genauso wie an der Kalmit und überall anders nicht gewollt. Sich als Trailbiker hinzustellen und die Sperrung des Stabenbergs hierauf zu schieben, die seit 2005 geplanten ist, ist einfach nur Scheinheilig, vor allem wenn man selbst auf der Strecke fährt wie zum Beispiel @THBiker . Konflikte wird es immer mehr geben weil die Anzahl der Mtb-Fahrer jährlich beträchtlich ansteigt. Das ist Fakt und dagegen hilft auch kein Quatschen im Wald sondern eine Lenkung und Ausweitung des Angebotes. Oder willst du aufs Trailfahren verzichten. Stell dir mal vor das wäre verboten und würde hart sanktioniert. Damit würden die Konflikte auch drastisch abnehmen aber ich denke nur weil ich mit der Lösung gut leben könnte ist das nicht in deinem Interesse und auch nicht in dem des Mtb-Sports. Natürlich war früher alles besser aber da waren wir auch nur ein paar Hansel, die alle Schaltjahr mal nem Wanderer begegnet sind, grottig Rad fahren konnten, schlechtes Material unterm Hintern hatten und man konnte sogar noch bei schönem Wetter wochenends an der Kalmit fahren. Es ist nicht hilfreich in dieser Erinnerung argumentativ hängen zu bleiben! Viel wichtiger wäre es, wenn jeder für seine Spielart sich den Arsch aufreißt und die anderen Spielarten akzeptiert und respektiert. Wann hast du das letzte mal im Wald gestanden und mal nen Tag lang die Wege gepflegt, die du täglich nutzt? Dann pack genau da an!


----------



## nummer768 (23. März 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du, wird untereinander “befeuert”?
> Weil es immer mehr Leute gibt; die sich offen gegen illegalen Trailbau aussprechen und nach Lösungen suchen, wie die zerstrittene Parteien der Nicht Biker und Biker wieder einander näherkommen können?
> 
> Eine Einheit kann man nur bilden, wenn man als Teil einer Gruppe (hier: Radsportler / Mountainbiker) nicht stur seine eigenen Ziele verfolgt sondern auf kritische Stimmen oder Anregungen der restlichen Gruppe eingeht.
> ...


Halte ich für eine positive Einstellung. Im Endeffekt will jedoch nur jeder seine eigenen, persönlichen Interessen umgesetzt haben. Demjenigen dem die normalen Trails, Wanderwege, reichen, wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht für angelegte Trails einsetzen, und umgekehrt. 
Dazu kommt, hier, insbesondere am Haardtrand befindet sich eine Yuppiemässig angehauchte Tourisdtenregion. Die Leute bringen wohl einfach mehr Kohle in die Region als andere Gruppen. Und Geld regiert die Welt


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (23. März 2021)

Genau das meinte ich mit Einheit. Es gibt keine, und wird auch keine geben, dann die illegalen Trailbauer bewegen sich keinen Millimeter von ihrem Standpunkt weg. Und die anderen werden den illegalen Trailbau nie befürworten.

Mittlerweile gibt es genügend Leute, die gerne normale Trails fahren aber auch oft in Bikepark fahren oder nach Stromberg, Freiburg, etc.
Und natürlich gibt es auch die Jugend, die gerne Park oder Trial fahren. Und Pumptrack. Und jeder weiß, der hier mit diskutiert, dass es die gibt und das ein Bedarf nach legalen Strecken im Pfälzerwald da ist. Also bitte lasst einfach die Argumente weg, die einen würden sich nicht einsetzen, die anderen hätten keine Ahnung vom Fahren etc.
Mich kotzt diese abgehobene, egoistische Sichtweise mittlerweile echt an.
Diese Argumente kommen immer, wenn sich jemand gegen illegalen Trailbau ausspricht.

Was soll das?
Ich würde wetten, jeder hier hat sich in irgendeiner Weise schon für seinen Sport und Leidenschaft eingesetzt, und würde sich sofort einsetzen, wenn es ein Vorgehen gäbe, welches unterstützt werden soll. Demo, Petition, Aktionstag, Zusammenschluss mehrerer Vereine, usw.


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Und die Stabenberg-Diskussion ist müßig wenn ihr euch nicht einmal die Mühe macht den Verlauf der Trails mit dem der Kernzone abzugleichen. Es sollte jedem halbwegs interessieren auffallen, dass die Kernzone Richtung Süden nach dem ersten Querweg endet. Bei entsprechendem Entgegenkommen des Forstes wäre es ein leichtes hier ein Entgegenkommen zu erwirken aber das ist genauso wie an der Kalmit und überall anders nicht gewollt.



Vorab: ich bin den Trail bisher, zumindest nicht bewußt gefahren. Habe aber wahr genommen, dass nur der obere Teil in der Kernzone liegt...

Daher wäre es imho wirklich ein kleines Opfer, auf den Teil zu verzichten.
Und warum soll der Forst entgegen kommen? In der aktuellen Situation liegt der Ball eher bei uns, und wir müssten eher auf die UNB zu gehen, die entscheiden, nicht der Forst...

Wenn ich sehe, wie viele gebaute Trails es mittlerweile gibt, finde ich den Forst/UNBs noch sehr tolerant...durch Wege in Schutzzonen und Schutzgebieten hat wir uns keinen gefallen getan, auch wenn die Regeln vll Teils später aufkamen.

Als Kletterer haben wir auch einige Felsen in den Kernzonen "verloren", tja, dumm gelaufen, aber das sind so wenige, dass es nicht wirklich ein Problem ist.
Ausgenommen sind die Boulderfeslen am Hermersberger Hof, aber da haben es sich Boulderer selbst zu zuschreiben, dass da eine härtere Gangart gefahren wird.

Ja, jede Speilart soll was machen können und die Biker nehmen zu, aber auf der anderen Seite gewinnt der Naturschutz (endlich) eine wichtigere Bedeutung. Diesen Zielkonflikt gilt es zu lösen mit Kompromissen von beiden Seiten, aber dazu müssten wir erst mal die aktuellen Regeln akzeptieren, auch wenn die vor 20 Jahren noch nicht existierten...

@Fusionrider: ich bin durchaus bei Dir, gerade was die Jugend angeht

Ich denke, wir kennen uns vom Georg... 

Und als alter Anweilerer kennst du sicher die Konfilkte zum Hakenstreit in den 80ern...hier gab es ähnlich Probleme...

Tradionelles Klettern vs Sportklettern vs Naturschutz

Nach jahre langem Streit kam es letztendlich zu die Regeln zum sanften Klettern und Schaffung des Arbeitskreises Klettern und Naturschutz.
Nach über 30 Jahren ist hier eine gute Kooperation entstanden, wo alle Seiten (zumindest vll 98% der Personen) leben können...
Es wird disktutiert und gerungen, aber es gibt keinen Streit und man findet eigentlich immer eine Lösung...

Aber ich befürchte wir Biker müssen diese Lektion erst noch auf die harte Tour lernen...leider...


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Vorab: ich bin den Trail bisher, zumindest nicht bewußt gefahren. Habe aber wahr genommen, dass nur der obere Teil in der Kernzone liegt...
> 
> Daher wäre es imho wirklich ein kleines Opfer, auf den Teil zu verzichten.
> Und Warum soll der Forst entgegen kommen? In der aktuellen Situation liegt der Ball eher bei uns, und wir müssten eher auf die UNB zu gehen, die entscheiden, nicht der Forst...
> ...


Du sagst es selbst, die Kletterer mussten ein paar Felsen abdrücken. Der Forst aber hat bisher KEINEN Bau auch nur einer einzigen Strecke zur Diskussion gestellt!!! Und was das Thema Umweltschutz angeht: ich glaube jeder, der viel draußen ist liegt das Thema am Herzen. Am Stabenberg geht es jedoch leider nicht darum. Dies ist ein von etlichen Wegen völlig zerfressenes, geografisch an Gemeindegrenzen angepasstes, von Menschen völlig überlaufenes, an Siedlungsgebiete angrenzendes Areal in dem einfach keine Holzwirtschaft möglich ist. Eine Kernzone macht hier vorne für die Tiere überhaupt keinen Sinn. Was meinst du warum alle anderen völlig ab vom Schuss sind? Ich hab unterm Drachenfels zum Beispiel schon Wildkatzen gesehen. Warum ist da nichts? Naja, da wird es halt paar schöne Douglasien und Buchen geben... 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich hab unterm Drachenfels zum Beispiel schon Wildkatzen gesehen. Warum ist da nichts? Naja, da wird es halt paar schöne Douglasien und Buchen geben... 🤷🏼‍♂️


Bei Busenberg der?

Weil das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat... 

Und die Kernzonen werden sicher nicht mehr verlegt, da kommen eher noch mehr dazu. Und da gilt es im Vorfeld besser in die Prozesse eingebunden zu werden, nicht wie in der Vergangenheit ohne Biker (und Kletterer). Aber das erreicht man nur, wenn man erst mal etwas bestehendes akzeptiert, was man eh nicht mehr ändern kann (oder nur mit extrem hohen Aufwand), auch wenn einem das nicht gefällt.

Natürlich sind die Kernzonen gewürfelt, wahrscheinlich sogar vom Forst mit bestimmt, da eh nicht wirklich gut nutzbar...

Aber nochmal: nicht der Forst entscheidet, wir müssen die UNBs auf unsere Seite bekommen


----------



## THBiker (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> S vor allem wenn man selbst auf der Strecke fährt wie zum Beispiel @THBiker .


Das würde mich jetzt interessieren, woher du wissen willst, dass ich auf dem illegalen Trail am Stabenberg gefahren bin. Den Trail habe ich bisher nicht einmal betreten. Die Wanderwege um den Stabenberg bin ich aber bisher ganz gerne gefahren. 
Ich glaube, die Trails die ich mal versucht habe, kann ich an einer Hand ablesen. Für die meisten dieser Trails würde meine Fahrtechnik wohl eh nicht ausreichen.



schweigi schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich die Leute die diese Trails gebaut haben bestimmt da nicht rausreden können (was sie bestimmt auch gar nicht wollen), willst du einer aus der selben Szene die jetzt in Stasimannier hier an den Pranger stellen und verraten? G


Im Zweifelsfalle ja, wenn meine persönlichen Interessen dadurch betroffen wären.
Die Leute haben auch nicht die restlichen Biker gefragt, ob sie es gut finden, dass dort (oder generell) illegale Trails angelegt werden. Man hat billigend in Kauf genommen, dass es zu Problemen kommt. Solidarität zu den restlichen Bikern war nie gegeben. Warum also, sollte man jetzt solidarisch sein?
Irgendwer hat dies zu verantworten, also muss diese Person/ müssen diese Personen auch die Konsequenzen tragen.



Irie Guide schrieb:


> ich frage mich aus welcher Intension du den Pfalzbikerverein so denunzierst?


Ich denunziere nicht, sondern ich mache darauf Aufmerksam, dass die Statistik kritisch zu betrachten ist, denn sie ist nun mal nicht repräsentativ, was aber mit der Aussage ..


Irie Guide schrieb:


> Dort sieht man deutlich wo die Reise hingehen sollte


..wohl suggeriert werden soll. Ich denke eher, dass man daraus vielleicht entnehmen kann, wo die Reise bei den Pfalzbikern hingeht. Jedoch sind die Pfalzbiker nicht der Mittelpunkt der MTB-Welt.

Generell fände ich einen Verein der sich für die Interessen aller Biker im Pfälzerwald einsetzt super. Meine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist es aber, dass man sich bei den Pfalzbikern nur noch um die illegal gebauten Trails kümmert und der Fokus auf den Personen liegt, die diese Art von mountainbiken auch betreibt. Was prinzipiell ja auch ok wäre, dann sollte man dies so formulieren und das auch deutlich kommunizieren, aber die Mitgliedsbeiträge der anderen Mitglieder nimmt man natürlich gerne mit.
Warum schließt man sich nicht mal mit den ganzen ortsansässigen Vereinen zusammen, die schon langjährige Erfahrungen haben und teilweise sogar gute Verbindungen zu den Forstämtern haben?
Aber es geht hier auch nicht um die Pfalzbiker, sondern um die Zukunft des bikens im Pfälzerwald.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ich bin nicht gegen gebaute Trails, ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn es ein offizielles Trailnetz gebe, welches aber auch von jedem Durschnitts-Biker vernünftig befahren werden kann (es zumindest verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt). Was ich nicht gut finde, wenn ohne Hirn und Verstand irgendwo Trails in die Botanik gezimmert werden und dies so ausufert, wie es in den letzten Jahren geschehen ist.
Und genau an diesem Punkt sehe ich einen Verein in seiner Verantwortung, dass er sich klar gegen den illegalen Trailbau stellt. Es kann nicht sein, bzw. es passt nicht zusammen, wenn man die Trail Regeln der DIMB nach außen hin vertreten möchte (oder hat sich das inzwischen geändert?), aber unter anderem ein Teil der Vorstandschaft  diese Regeln mit den Füßen tritt und massiv Trails im Pfälzerwald anlegt. Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis.
Ich hätte zum Beispiel erwartet, dass man proaktiv auf Forst und Naturschutzbehörde zugeht und den Rückbau einiger Trails anbietet und dies auch durchführt. Daran hat man doch aber gar kein Interesse, oder? Wenn es keine Einigung gibt, wird man weitermachen wie bisher. Nur sucht man sich dann vielleicht Regionen aus, die besser versteckt sind, damit die Trails länger unentdeckt bleiben. So zieht man dann, wie Wanderheuschrecken, von Region zu Region und buddelt den Wald um.

Aber nun gut, wir werden das Problem hier nicht lösen und ich möchte den Verein auch nicht schlechter machen als er ist. Er hätte tatsächlich Potential, wenn er wirklich ein Interesse an allen Bikern hätte und ein breites Angebot für alle Arten des Mountainbikesports anbieten würde. Und vielleicht schafft man es auch bald den ein oder anderen Trail zu legalisieren. Nur was kommt dann? Hört die Trailbauerei dann auf? Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, dass es fast genauso weitergehen wird. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch und alles wird gut. Man soll nie aufgeben, an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Zumindest hoffe, ich, dass Corona bald wieder vorbei ist und man auch mal wieder normale gemeinsame Touren machen kann, vielleicht entspannt die Situation dann auch wieder.

Trotz all diesen Unstimmigkeiten wünsche ich euch allen viel Spaß im Wald und passt auf euch und eure Umwelt auf!


----------



## Irie Guide (23. März 2021)

Der Pfalzbiker e.v. ist für ein Trailnetz, um die bestehenden Wege zu entlasten. Und da wird es nicht nur schwarze Strecken geben, falls es überhaupt irgendwann mal möglich ist.
Desweiteren setzt der Verein sich weiterhin für die Befahrung aller Pfade und die Änderung des Landeswaldgesetzes ein. Betrifft ja alle Biker oder?
Wir sind in engem Austausch und fast wöchentlichen Gesprächen mit sämtlichen Behörden, auch der UNB, den Förstern, dem Forstamt etc.
Wir haben bereits Strecken zurückgebaut mit Schild am Einstieg, dass der Verein bittet dies zu akzeptieren.
Am zielführensten wäre es sicherlich, wenn du deine Punkte als Pfalzbiker-Mitglied bei einer unserer Mitgliederversammlungen einbringen würdest, anstatt hier öffentlich zu kritisieren und mit einem Halbwissen zu argumentieren. Also falls du wirklich was bewegen möchtest.


----------



## Quente (23. März 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Der Pfalzbiker e.v. ist für ein Trailnetz, um die bestehenden Wege zu entlasten. Und da wird es nicht nur schwarze Strecken geben, falls die überhaupt irgendwann mal möglich ist.
> Desweiteren setzt der Verein sich weiterhin für die Befahrung aller Pfade und die Änderung des Landeswaldgesetzes ein. Betrifft ja alle Biker oder?
> Wir sind in engem Austausch und fast wöchentlichen Gesprächen mit sämtlichen Behörden, auch der UNB, den Förstern, dem Forstamt etc.
> Wir haben bereits Strecken zurückgebaut mit Schild am Einstieg, dass der Verein bittet dies zu akzeptieren.
> Am zielführensten wäre es sicherlich, wenn du deine Punkte als Pfalzbiker-Mitglied bei einer unserer Mitgliederversammlungen einbringen würdest, anstatt hier öffentlich zu kritisieren und mit einem Halbwissen zu argumentieren. Also falls du wirklich was bewegen möchtest.


MTB Park Pfälzerwald 900 km mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Was will ein e.V. noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

Also wenn ich das hier als betroffener Entscheider lesen würde, würde ich mir denken "lass mal, das Problem löst sich von selbst"....

Ich denke, man sollte sich zuerst einmal davon verabschieden, "das eine Angebot" für alle Biker zu schaffen, das wird nicht gelingen, die Interessen liegen, wie man hier auch lesen kann, diametral auseinander.
"So wie vor 20 Jahren" ist genauso wenig auf heute anwendbar, wie das Non-Stop Anlegen neuer Trails.

Dann liegen auch Vorstellungen ebenso weit auseinander, der Eine will möglichst alleine den Pfälzerwald für sich haben, ich zB hätte überhaupt kein Problem damit, hier ein kleines Finale hochzuziehen, nicht nur die Natur ist nahezu identisch...gut, unser Meer is kleiner.

Wichtig ist, den Druck rauszunehmen, und das wird nur über eine Nutzerlenkung funktionieren.

Vorschlag:
Man beginnt bei null.
Stabenberg wird komplett stillgelegt.
Weinbiet ins Benjental bleibt, wird aber NICHT erweitert.
Der ganze Rücken, Richtung Lindenberg, Lambrecht, wird als Trailpark freigegeben. Ich denke die betroffenen Kommunen würden mit der Zunge schnalzen, wenn sie von den zu erwartenden Tourismuseinnahmen hören. Eine mehr als kompetente, mannstarke Baumannschaft gäbe es schon, die würden sich selbstverständlich NUR noch in dem großen Bereich austoben, gäbe ja keinen Grund mehr woanders hinzugehen.

Wenn man dort ein attraktives Angebot schafft, dürfte sich der Andrang am Haardtrand sofort erledigt haben. Die verbliebenen Besucher, inklusive Tourenradler, könnten sich wie seit Jahrzenten die Wanderwege teilen, an neuralgischen Engstellen vielleicht durch kurze Bypässe ergänzt, wie zB in Graubünden(bei denen man sich eh viel abschauen kann).
Wenn immer noch zuviel Andrang bestünde, müsste man halt wirklich ein oder zwei jeweils am Wochenende für Biker stilllegen, Möglichkeiten gäbe es zuhauf.

Es liegt ein riesiges touristisches Potential brach. Wir sind mittlerweile vom Geheimtipp zu einer der Top-Destinationen im deutschen Mountainbiken geworden. Es ist Zeit, das Abzuholen, Angebote zu schaffen und unsere wundervolle Region zu dem zu machen, was sie ist...ein Paradies für ALLE!

Am Wichtigsten ist, und da bin ich ganz bei @Fusionrider , das wir uns nicht spalten lassen! Egal wie sehr man auch des Anderen Sicht aufs Biken nicht verstehen kann. Wir haben hier soviele schlaue Köpfe, nicht auszumalen, was man erreichen könnte, zögen doch nur alle an einem Strang. 

Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Schade, du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, wenn du davon redest, dass der Weg der Weg ist, den es gilt fahren zu lernen. Da draußen sind mittlerweile 2-3 Generationen an Bikern, die Sachen mit dem Rad können, die du dir nicht mal vorstellen kannst. Stell dich doch einfach mal ein paar Nachmittage an den Pumptrack in Wachenheim und schau dir da die 10–15 jährigen an. Ich hoffe dann begreifst du es besser.
> Und die Stabenberg-Diskussion ist müßig wenn ihr euch nicht einmal die Mühe macht den Verlauf der Trails mit dem der Kernzone abzugleichen. Es sollte jedem halbwegs interessieren auffallen, dass die Kernzone Richtung Süden nach dem ersten Querweg endet. Bei entsprechendem Entgegenkommen des Forstes wäre es ein leichtes hier ein Entgegenkommen zu erwirken aber das ist genauso wie an der Kalmit und überall anders nicht gewollt. Sich als Trailbiker hinzustellen und die Sperrung des Stabenbergs hierauf zu schieben, die seit 2005 geplanten ist, ist einfach nur Scheinheilig, vor allem wenn man selbst auf der Strecke fährt wie zum Beispiel @THBiker . Konflikte wird es immer mehr geben weil die Anzahl der Mtb-Fahrer jährlich beträchtlich ansteigt. Das ist Fakt und dagegen hilft auch kein Quatschen im Wald sondern eine Lenkung und Ausweitung des Angebotes. Oder willst du aufs Trailfahren verzichten. Stell dir mal vor das wäre verboten und würde hart sanktioniert. Damit würden die Konflikte auch drastisch abnehmen aber ich denke nur weil ich mit der Lösung gut leben könnte ist das nicht in deinem Interesse und auch nicht in dem des Mtb-Sports. Natürlich war früher alles besser aber da waren wir auch nur ein paar Hansel, die alle Schaltjahr mal nem Wanderer begegnet sind, grottig Rad fahren konnten, schlechtes Material unterm Hintern hatten und man konnte sogar noch bei schönem Wetter wochenends an der Kalmit fahren. Es ist nicht hilfreich in dieser Erinnerung argumentativ hängen zu bleiben! Viel wichtiger wäre es, wenn jeder für seine Spielart sich den Arsch aufreißt und die anderen Spielarten akzeptiert und respektiert. Wann hast du das letzte mal im Wald gestanden und mal nen Tag lang die Wege gepflegt, die du täglich nutzt? Dann pack genau da an!



mehr fällt dir nicht ein zu dieser Situation (illegaler Trail am Stabenberg) an der Du maßgeblich mitverantwortlich bist.
Der Weg der ein Weg ist?
Wie der Weg am Stabenberg "Kernzone" verläuft, musst Du uns nicht erklären, es ist schon traurig wenn Mann sich unter Vereinen als Deckmantel verstecken will oder es auch tut, bloß um damit ein scheinheiliges Gewissen den anderen suggerieren möchte.

Wie war das nochmal am Sauköpfle vor wenigen Jahren. Du und deine Freunde haben mir gesagt, nein mich angebrüllt: Scheiß auf die Umwelt, scheiß auf die Tiere, scheiß auf den Wald...

Es ist doch sehr sehr traurig, um von der eigentliche Sache immer und permanent abzulenken. Warum um Gottes Willen wurde gerade in einer Kernzone am Stabenberg, wo an den Wochenende jeder Wanderer sehen konnte wie die Mountainbiker den illegalen Trail gefahren sind gebaut?
Dummheit einerseits und anderseits gezielt dort am Stabenberg und Gleisweiler um sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erzielen waren oberster Prämisse.
Auch der gegenseitige Respekt unter den Mountainbiker lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Und ja, auch ich fahre seit über 25 Jahren Mountainbike, früher war es nicht so schlimm als heute.
Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, das Mountainbiken war Jahrzehntelang nur geduldet und ist es auch heute noch, außer die jetzt gesperrten Strecken. Ob da jetzt Regelkonforme Verkehrszeichen nicht angebracht worden sind, tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.
Der Akt ist vollzogen um dahin wieder zu kommen wird es sehr sehr schwierig bzw. nicht mehr möglich legal wieder mit dem Mountainbike den Stabenberg oder in Gleisweiler fahren zu dürfen.

Da stellt sich schon die Sinnfrage auf, was habt ihr jetzt erreicht?
Wie geht es jetzt weiter?
Was ist Euer Ziel?
Geht ihr auf die entsprechenden Personen zu oder überlässt ihr die Sache denen die gar nichts dafür können?
Sich aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen ist die eine Sache, weiterhin illegal Bauen und für noch mehr Unmut zu sorgen, passt ganz gut ins Bild, dass ihr mir vor wenigen Jahren abgegeben habt!

Das die Corona Pandemie dem ganzen einen enormen Auftrieb gegeben hat lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen. Unzählige Personen die selten wie kaum ein Fahrrad oder gar Mountainbike gefahren sind, waren plötzlich auf einem e bike unterwegs und bevölkerten die Wälder zusätzlich. Und die ganz ambitionierten mit Strava und komoot kamen an den Wochenenden und fuhren insbesondere den Stabenberg/Gleisweiler rauf und runter.

Es wurde hier von anderen schon mehrfach hier kommuniziert, wir sind uns alle nicht eins!
Will ich nicht und werde es auch nicht tun, ich möchte mich mit solchen Personen die illegale Trails bauen/anlegen identifizieren müssen.
Gerade die jüngeren Biker, sehr talentiert und zu sehr über motiviert, respektieren die anderen Mountainbiker nicht. Diese Erfahrungen sind mir letztes Jahr seit der Pandemie immer wieder aufgefallen.

Solange auch das Verständnis den e biker nicht gegeben ist und wir uns alle nicht auf eine einzige Basis einigen können, solange wird das illegale Trailbauen weitergehen nebst weitere Maßnahmen wie Streckensperrungen siehe aktuell am Stabenberg/Gleisweiler

Für den  Tourismus in den betroffenen Gemeinden/Städte ist solch eine Situation nicht gerade förderlich. Die Mountainbiker die schon immer die legalen Wege genutzt haben und Fahrtechnisch nicht in der Lage waren, abseits der Wege zu fahren. Ob es eine Reise wert ist in eine Region den/das Urlaub/Wochenende zu verbringen wenn man einige Hotspots mit dem Bike nicht mehr anfahren darf?
Dies bleibt abzuwarten ob sich solch eine Tendenz negativ auf den Rad-MTB-Tourismus auswirken kann bzw. wird.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

Und wieder nur Anschuldigungen und Vorwürfe, garniert mit Spekulationen... Lösungsorientiert ist das nicht.


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Es wurde hier von anderen schon mehrfach hier kommuniziert, wir sind uns alle nicht eins!
> Will ich nicht und werde es auch nicht tun, ich möchte mich mit solchen Personen die illegale Trails bauen/anlegen identifizieren müssen.
> Gerade die jüngeren Biker, sehr talentiert und zu sehr über motiviert, respektieren die anderen Mountainbiker nicht. Diese Erfahrungen sind mir letztes Jahr seit der Pandemie immer wieder aufgefallen.


Für mich ist diese Diskussion (nicht nur hier) wie eine Kopie des Pfälzer Hakenstreits, nur eben jetzt mit MTB.

Ich würde allen, die das nicht kennen mal anhören oder lesen. Und zwar nicht nur die "jungen Wilden", auch die "Alten" und sogar Behörden...

Überspitzt: die "Jungen" schei... auf die Alten und Regeln, es kommt zum Streit und eine dritte Partei kommt ins Spiel und haut mit dem Hammer drauf...ok, hier haut erst die Behörde drauf, dann kommt der Streit untereinader, dürfte aber nur sekundär relevant sein...

Im obigen Zeitdokument ist der Lösungsweg aufgezeichnet: Kommunikation, Diskussion und KOMPROMISSE von allen, soweit die aktuelle gesetzliche Lage das zuläßt!

Es gibt erste Ansätze, die stecken aber nach meinem empfinden noch in den Kinderschuhen...

Mitarbeit der PB im PNV
Runder Tisch zu Konflikten im Wald
Wegekonzept Pfälzer Wald

Ich finde die Initiative der PB wichtig und richtig, auch wenn es an mancher Stelle noch Reibung gibt...


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> mehr fällt dir nicht ein zu dieser Situation (illegaler Trail am Stabenberg) an der Du maßgeblich mitverantwortlich bist.
> Der Weg der ein Weg ist?
> Wie der Weg am Stabenberg "Kernzone" verläuft, musst Du uns nicht erklären, es ist schon traurig wenn Mann sich unter Vereinen als Deckmantel verstecken will oder es auch tut, bloß um damit ein scheinheiliges Gewissen den anderen suggerieren möchte.
> 
> ...


Wieso Deckmantel??? Ich hab verstanden, dass ich mich aktiv einbringen muss um etwas in meine gewünschte Richtung zu verändern und verstanden, dass ich als Tastaturritter nichts verursache außer heiße Luft.
Was Gleisweiler angeht scheinst du alle Infos aus der Rheinpfalz zu ziehen. Das ist ähnlich müßig wie mit einem Bild-Leser zu diskutieren. Wenn du die Lage vor Ort kennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass hier kein hoher Besucherandrang herrscht und die Strecke teilweise sogar parallel zu bestehenden Wegen oder in Rückeschneisen verläuft. Weiter wüsstest du, wie der Forst hier eingreift, wenn ihm was nicht gefällt und wie klein Umweltschutz geschrieben wird bzw.welche Befugnisse hier vorliegen.

Ansonsten lese ich bei dir leider wieder nur, welche Mountainbiker alles für dein Elend schuld sind. Das ist traurig. Aber um so schöner, dass immer mehr den Gemeinschaftsgedanken verstehen und aktiv leben.


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese Diskussion (nicht nur hier) wie eine Kopie des Pfälzer Hakenstreits, nur eben jetzt mit MTB.
> 
> Ich würde allen, die das nicht kennen mal anhören oder lesen. Und zwar nicht nur die "jungen Wilden", auch die "Alten" und sogar Behörden...
> 
> ...


Kurz zum Runden Tisch, weil der immer wieder überall angesprochen wird: hier zeichnet sich ab, dass zum Beispiel der DAV und die PB ziemlich übereinstimmende Interessen haben. Leider ist jedoch der Vertreter des Tourismus und der des MTB-Park (soweit ich weiß leider selbst kein Mountainbiker) der festen Meinung, dass der erste Schritt darin besteht das aktuelle Waldgesetz aus Sichtweise des Forstes zu akzeptieren, zu leben und an die Mitglieder zu tragen. Das heißt, keine Trails mehr es sei denn sie sind vom Mtb-Park markiert. Weder DAV noch PB werden diesen Schritt mit gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Danke für die Info...ich selbst bin da nicht dabei und bekomme Infos über Dritte oder Vierte...

Was ist damit gemeint: keine gebauten Trails oder keine weiteren gebauten Trails?


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...ich selbst bin da nicht dabei und bekomme Infos über Dritte oder Vierte...
> 
> Was ist damit gemeint: keine gebauten Trails oder keine weiteren gebauten Trails?


Leider keine Trails im Sinne von Wanderwegen... Also eigentlich die Akzeptanz einer 2-m-Regel oder noch breiter. Das beschreibt ja auch die Auslegung des Lwg aus Sicht des Forstes. Du siehst hoffentlich wie mühselig es ist hier voran zu kommen. Die PB führen hier wöchentlich etliche Gespräche ohne wirklich voran zu kommen sondern meistens nur um irgendwie den Status quo am Leben zu erhalten. Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehe ich darin, dass mittlerweile die Kontakte zu anderen Interessensvertretern immer enger werden und ein gemeinsames Ziel sehr scharf formuliert ist.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...ich selbst bin da nicht dabei und bekomme Infos über Dritte oder Vierte...
> 
> Was ist damit gemeint: keine gebauten Trails oder keine weiteren gebauten Trails?


Da hast du ja noch Glück, es gibt viele Leute die bekommen gar keine Informationen darüber was die Vereine und Interessensgruppen so machen und was die weiteren Schritte sind und geplante Vorgehensweise ist.

Sinnvoll wäre es allemal, eine vernünftige, regelmäßige Kommunikation und Information zu etablieren. Kann Vereinsintern sein aber prinzipiell muss das wichtigste auch öffentlich ersichtlich sein.

Ich frage mich, warum das nicht gewollt ist, diese Informationen, wie sie hier verbreitet werden,  regelmäßig bereitzustellen.





Irie Guide schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits Strecken zurückgebaut mit Schild am Einstieg, dass der Verein bittet dies zu akzeptieren.


Welche Trails ?


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Leider keine Trails im Sinne von Wanderwegen... Also eigentlich die Akzeptanz einer 2-m-Regel oder noch breiter. Das beschreibt ja auch die Auslegung des Lwg aus Sicht des Forstes.


Aber warum Forst? Dem kann es doch eigentlich Egal sein...oder werden die getriggert?

Ich sehe da eher andere Gruppen...


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint: keine gebauten Trails oder keine weiteren gebauten Trails?


Es wäre hilfreich, exakt zu kommunizieren; ist mir schon in der Umfrage oben aufgefallen.
Klar wollen fast alle "Trails" fahren - nur meinen die einen schmale, naturnahe Wege und die anderen speziell für Radfahrer angelegte Strecken mit Hindernissen/Einbauten, die für alle anderen Nutzer gesperrt sind.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Und wieder nur Anschuldigungen und Vorwürfe, garniert mit Spekulationen... Lösungsorientiert ist das nicht.





Fusionrider schrieb:


> Wieso Deckmantel??? Ich hab verstanden, dass ich mich aktiv einbringen muss um etwas in meine gewünschte Richtung zu verändern und verstanden, dass ich als Tastaturritter nichts verursache außer heiße Luft.
> Was Gleisweiler angeht scheinst du alle Infos aus der Rheinpfalz zu ziehen. Das ist ähnlich müßig wie mit einem Bild-Leser zu diskutieren. Wenn du die Lage vor Ort kennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass hier kein hoher Besucherandrang herrscht und die Strecke teilweise sogar parallel zu bestehenden Wegen oder in Rückeschneisen verläuft. Weiter wüsstest du, wie der Forst hier eingreift, wenn ihm was nicht gefällt und wie klein Umweltschutz geschrieben wird bzw.welche Befugnisse hier vorliegen.
> 
> Ansonsten lese ich bei dir leider wieder nur, welche Mountainbiker alles für dein Elend schuld sind. Das ist traurig. Aber um so schöner, dass immer mehr den Gemeinschaftsgedanken verstehen und aktiv leben.



Das Elend habt Ihr uns eingebrockt und Du must dich weiterhin sehr sehr viel mehr bemühen müssen.

Darum geht es nicht, was in der Rheinpfalz geschrieben wird muss ja nicht stimmen! Woher willst du wissen, das ich nicht in Gleisweiler war?

Fakt ist, und daran wirst auch Du nichts ändern können, dass es in Zukunft nicht besser wird.


----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Kommt mal wieder runter...so hilft das keinem außer Forst und UNB...

Bevor ihr hier weiter streitet, hört euch lieber den oben verlinkten Podcast an...


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Das Elend habt Ihr uns eingebrockt


Da du mich markiert hast, muss ich davon ausgehen, du meinst mich... 

Ich glaube, ich kann mir vieles vorwerfen lassen, aber sicher nicht, an einer Lösung nicht mit Nachdruck zu arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Da du mich markiert hast, muss ich davon ausgehen, du meinst mich...
> 
> Ich glaube ich kann mir vieles vorwerfen lassen, aber sicher nicht, an einer Lösung nicht mit Nachdruck zu arbeit ein versehen, Entschuldigung das liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Browser.



Entschuldigung, dies ist jetzt schon ein paar mal so passiert, liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Browser.
Ich meinte Fusionrider, sorry nochmal.


----------



## Fusionrider (23. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Aber warum Forst? Dem kann es doch eigentlich Egal sein...oder werden die getriggert?
> 
> Ich sehe da eher andere Gruppen...


Ich glaube der Forst macht als Staatsdiener einfach nur das, was im Gesetz steht. Um effektiv zu wirtschaften stört ihn jeder im Wald. Gleichzeitig gibt es noch große Interessensverbände wie Jäger, Wanderer,... die ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt darin bestärken werden seine Meinung zu überdenken. Schade ist eigentlich, dass die WaSEG ein Papier erstellt hat wo letztendlich alle Verbände auf Bundesebene schon deutlich weiter sind: WaSEG-Dimb

Zu der Informationspolitik: Die PB wollen die Mitglieder aber auch Interessierte in Zukunft deutlich mehr informieren, was gerade so im Hintergrund passiert. Hierfür gibt es in Zukunft regelmäßig im monatsturnus einen virtuellen Stammtisch. Der letzte war vergangenen Donnerstag. Hier werden auch so Themen wie zum Beispiel der Runde Tisch angesprochen und erläutert. Hierzu wird auf kurzem Wege über den Newsletter und die Whatsapp-Gruppen eingeladen, die für alle öffentlich sind. Wer sich hier informieren möchte ist gerne willkommen und kann sich auf bei der Diskussionsrunde im Anschluss konstruktiv einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (23. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> ... Um effektiv zu wirtschaften stört ihn jeder im Wald. Gleichzeitig gibt es noch große Interessensverbände wie Jäger, Wanderer,... die ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt darin bestärken werden seine Meinung zu überdenken. Schade ist eigentlich, dass die WaSEG ein Papier erstellt hat wo letztendlich alle Verbände auf Bundesebene schon deutlich weiter sind: WaSEG-Dimb


Tja...dann sollte "der Forst" aber auch mal die Verordnung vom Biosphärenservervat lesen... 

In meinen Augen (und die meiner Fachfrau) macht er das nicht...

Aber wen sag ich das...

§4:


> (1) Schutzzweck des Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald ist es, das Gebiet einheitlich so zu entwickeln und zu schützen, dass die biologische Vielfalt erhalten oder wiederhergestellt und eine nachhaltige Nutzung gewährleistet wird. Dabei sind die ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Aspekte zu berücksichtigen. Der Schutzzweck umfasst insbesondere
> 
> 1.
> die Erhaltung, Entwicklung oder Wiederherstellung der landschaftlichen Eigenart und Schönheit des Pfälzerwalds mit seinen ausgedehnten, unzerschnittenen und störungsarmen Räumen, Waldgebieten, Bergen, Wiesen- und Bachtälern, seinen Felsregionen, dem Wasgau, der Gebirgskette der Haardt, dem vorgelagerten Hügelland und den Weinbergslagen, mit seiner Biotop- und Artenvielfalt und seinem naturnahen Charakter sowie seinen Bestandteilen traditioneller Kulturlandschaften,
> ...


Die wirtschaftliche Nutzung steht dabei nicht vorrangig sondern ist gleichgesetzt mit allen anderen Punkten...

Aber Finger Pointing hilft leider an der Stelle nicht...

Das WaSEG-Papier kenne ich, trotzdem Danke...


----------



## Karolus (24. März 2021)

Nochmal zur Einheit vs Spaltung der Biker untereinander. Obwohl dies hier und anderswo bereits mehrfach entkräftet wurde, schwingt in vielen Kommentaren auf beiden Seiten noch immer so ein unterschwelliger Generationen- bzw. Disziplinkonflikt mit. Alla jung gegen alt und Tourenfahrer gegen Gravity.  
Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht falsch und nicht hilfreich. Die Konfliktlinie verläuft nicht zwischen jung und alt oder unterschiedlichen Bike-Disziplinen, sondern zwischen Bikern die buddeln und Bikern die das Buddeln für kontraproduktiv halten. Das vielfach vorgebrachte Argument, "du bist halt alt/jung bzw. Tourenbiker/Gravity und denkst nur an deine Art des Bikens" geht hier m.E. fehl und trägt tatsächlich zur Spaltung bei. Sehr viele (u.a. ich) machen doch beides gerne. Touren auf bestehenden Pfaden und "ballern" auf gebauten Trails. Letzteres mach ich aus Prinzip nur auf legalen Strecken.
Insofern sehe ich hier keine Spaltung zwischen den Bikern sondern zwischen buddelnden Bikern und nicht buddelnden Bikern. Da erstere im Vergleich zu letzteren eine sehr kleine Randgruppe darstellen dürften (leider mit gravierenden Folgen für Alle), ist der vielfach herbeigeredete Riss in der Bikegemeinde m.E. gar nicht wirklich vorhanden.


----------



## DerandereJan (24. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> keine Spaltung


Sollte das Ziel sein!

Die "Buddler" mögen gerade überziehen, letztlich haben sie aber auch aufgezeigt, dass es einen Mangel gibt und ein hoffentlich entstehendes Angebot ausgelöst.
Und mit deiner kleinen Zahl bin ich mir nicht so sicher... entgegen der paar sehr lauten Tourenfahrer, die so Trails niemals nicht nutzen würden, erlebe ich einen großen Teil von Tourenfahrern, die heimlich still und leise genießen, und hier nicht schreiben...


----------



## Fusionrider (24. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Einheit vs Spaltung der Biker untereinander. Obwohl dies hier und anderswo bereits mehrfach entkräftet wurde, schwingt in vielen Kommentaren auf beiden Seiten noch immer so ein unterschwelliger Generationen- bzw. Disziplinkonflikt mit. Alla jung gegen alt und Tourenfahrer gegen Gravity.
> Das ist in meinen Augen schlicht falsch und nicht hilfreich. Die Konfliktlinie verläuft nicht zwischen jung und alt oder unterschiedlichen Bike-Disziplinen, sondern zwischen Bikern die buddeln und Bikern die das Buddeln für kontraproduktiv halten. Das vielfach vorgebrachte Argument, "du bist halt alt/jung bzw. Tourenbiker/Gravity und denkst nur an deine Art des Bikens" geht hier m.E. fehl und trägt tatsächlich zur Spaltung bei. Sehr viele (u.a. ich) machen doch beides gerne. Touren auf bestehenden Pfaden und "ballern" auf gebauten Trails. Letzteres mach ich aus Prinzip nur auf legalen Strecken.
> Insofern sehe ich hier keine Spaltung zwischen den Bikern sondern zwischen buddelnden Bikern und nicht buddelnden Bikern. Da erstere im Vergleich zu letzteren eine sehr kleine Randgruppe darstellen dürften (leider mit gravierenden Folgen für Alle), ist der vielfach herbeigeredete Riss in der Bikegemeinde m.E. gar nicht wirklich vorhanden.


schau dir nochmal die Umfrage-Daten vom @Irie Guide an. Ich glaube du unterschätzt, wie viele solch ein Angebot regelmäßig nutzen und auch aktiv daran beteiligt sind. Die Ergebnisse zeigen, dass 72,2% mehr oder minder regelmäßig auf solchen Strecken fahren und 22,9% selbst buddeln. Bei 200 Befragten sind das ne ganze Menge Leute... Aber hier darf sich jeder seine eigene Meinung aus den Ergebnissen bilden!


----------



## bastl-axel (24. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Bei 200 Befragten sind das ne ganze Menge Leute..


Nicht wirklich. Da fehlen noch ein paar Nullen an der Zahl. Und außerdem sind das alle direkt Betroffene, die davon profitieren wollen, also eher egoistische Ziele verfolgen.


----------



## Karolus (24. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Sollte das Ziel sein!
> 
> Die "Buddler" mögen gerade überziehen, letztlich haben sie aber auch aufgezeigt, dass es einen Mangel gibt und ein hoffentlich entstehendes Angebot ausgelöst.
> Und mit deiner kleinen Zahl bin ich mir nicht so sicher... entgegen der paar sehr lauten Tourenfahrer, die so Trails niemals nicht nutzen würden, erlebe ich einen großen Teil von Tourenfahrern, die heimlich still und leise genießen, und hier nicht schreiben...





Fusionrider schrieb:


> schau dir nochmal die Umfrage-Daten vom @Irie Guide an. Ich glaube du unterschätzt, wie viele solch ein Angebot regelmäßig nutzen und auch aktiv daran beteiligt sind. Die Ergebnisse zeigen, dass 72,2% mehr oder minder regelmäßig auf solchen Strecken fahren und 22,9% selbst buddeln. Bei 200 Befragten sind das ne ganze Menge Leute... Aber hier darf sich jeder seine eigene Meinung aus den Ergebnissen bilden!


Das Argument mit dem Bedarf aufzeigen wird ja immer wieder gebracht und ja, der Bedarf ist da. Ich halte das nur eben für den falschen Weg einen Bedarf anzumelden. Das könnte man auch über einen geschlossenen Auftritt möglichst vieler Vereine etc. bei den zuständigen Entscheidungsträgern/Behörden machen. Ist natürlich langwieriger und anstrengend. Das Problem mit der illegalen Hauruck Methode ist halt, dass man vielleicht hier und da einen Trail legalisieren kann, aber dann eben oft mit der Einschränkung, das bestehende Wegnetz nicht mehr nutzen zu dürfen. Nach dem Motto: Die illegalen Trails sind ein Problem, also bekommen "die Biker" jetzt halt ihren legalen Trail und im Rest des Waldes ist dann Ruhe. Würde man dagegen von vornherein den offiziellen Weg gehen und den genehmigten Trail als zusätzliches Angebot für eine andere Spielart des Bikens anbieten, sehe ich größere Chancen, dass das Ganze nicht als Bike-Getto endet. 

Das die gebauten Trails von vielen nicht Buddlern befahren werden bezweifle ich ja nicht. Nur würde die Mehrheit sich wohl keine eigenen bauen, wenn diese nicht schon vorhanden wären. Insofern fängt für mich das Problem beim Buddeln an.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (24. März 2021)

Habe nichts von dieser Umfrage mitbekommen.
Evtl macht es Sinn diese nochmal durchzuführen und nächstes mal hier bzw öffentlich bekanntzugeben 👍


----------



## DerandereJan (24. März 2021)

Das Genehmigungsverfahren in Gießen, in das ich Einblick hatte, hat nach 6 Jahren fortwährend Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen bekommen, zig Gutachten und jede Menge Geld gekostet, um am Ende EINE 500m Strecke legalisiert zu bekommen. Zeitgleich wurde das Fahren an dem Hügel auf allen anderen Wegen unterbunden.
Für mich eine sehr frustrierende Erfahrung, die ich kein zweites Mal brauche.

Wäre schön, wenn hier alle Beteiligten schnell zu einer echten Lösung kommen!


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (24. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Bedarf aufzeigen wird ja immer wieder gebracht und ja, der Bedarf ist da. Ich halte das nur eben für den falschen Weg einen Bedarf anzumelden. Das könnte man auch über einen geschlossenen Auftritt möglichst vieler Vereine etc. bei den zuständigen Entscheidungsträgern/Behörden machen. Ist natürlich langwieriger und anstrengend. Das Problem mit der illegalen Hauruck Methode ist halt, dass man vielleicht hier und da einen Trail legalisieren kann, aber dann eben oft mit der Einschränkung, das bestehende Wegnetz nicht mehr nutzen zu dürfen. Nach dem Motto: Die illegalen Trails sind ein Problem, also bekommen "die Biker" jetzt halt ihren legalen Trail und im Rest des Waldes ist dann Ruhe. Würde man dagegen von vornherein den offiziellen Weg gehen und den genehmigten Trail als zusätzliches Angebot für eine andere Spielart des Bikens anbieten, sehe ich größere Chancen, dass das Ganze nicht als Bike-Getto endet.
> 
> Das die gebauten Trails von vielen nicht Buddlern befahren werden bezweifle ich ja nicht. Nur würde die Mehrheit sich wohl keine eigenen bauen, wenn diese nicht schon vorhanden wären. Insofern fängt für mich das Problem beim Buddeln an.


Genau so sehe ich es auch. 

Weiß jemand wie es bei anderen gelaufen ist, die bereits legale Strecken haben?
Kann mir kaum vorstellend, dass dort in dem Umfang wie hier in der Pfalz illegale Trails gebaut wurden, die dann ausschlaggebend für eine Genehmigung und Realisierung waren. 

Wenn mir jemand Beweise vorlegen kann, dass der illegale Trailbau die Genehmigungsbemühungen positiv beeinflusst, und es sogar beschleunigt,  immer her mit den Informationen 😁
Und solange bleibe ich bei meiner Haltung, dass ein Einlenken und ein Distanzieren bzw. ein Bau-Stop in einigen Hotspots angebracht wäre.
✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. März 2021)

Vielleicht ganz interessant in diesem Zusammenhang, wie es der Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. offiziell handhabt. mehr Infos findet man auf deren Homepage.


> Legalize it!​*Oder: Warum wir uns von illegalen Trails distanzieren.*
> Freiburg, die Mountainbike-Hauptstadt Deutschlands. Immer wieder wird Freiburg in den Medien hervorgehoben, der Modell-Charakter unserer Trails betont. Und immer häufiger werden wir von Mountainbiker*innen aus ganz Deutschland kontaktiert, die Ähnliches realisieren wollen und fragen, warum das bei uns eigentlich so gut funktioniert.
> In der Regel ist dann der erste Teil der Antwort: Weil wir von Anfang an eine hervorragende Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt bzw. dem Städtischen Forstamt Freiburg hatten und nach wie vor pflegen. Mit einer Ausnahme wurden alle unsere Trails komplett neu angelegt – so konnten von Beginn an unterschiedliche Interessen berücksichtigt und Konflikte reduziert werden. Für die Waldeigentümer und -verantwortlichen stellt die enge Zusammenarbeit umgekehrt eine Möglichkeit dar, Freizeitaktivitäten zu lenken und wirtschaftlich und naturschutzfachlich besonders wertvolle Bereiche vor Schäden und Störungen zu schützen.
> Leider wurden in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt illegale Strecken in den Wäldern rund um Freiburg angelegt. Es geht dabei nicht um das Befahren vorhandener Wanderwege, sondern die komplette Neuanlage von Strecken inklusive Bauwerken.
> ...






> So entstehen Trails​Bei bisher allen unseren Trails gab es zuerst Gespräche, Planung und Genehmigung mit den zuständigen "Offiziellen" - hier in Freiburg ist das zunächst vor allem das Forstamt Freiburg. Im Hexental sind wir dagegen zur Zeit in Gesprächen mit den Gemeinden Au, Merzhausen und Horben, um einen illegal gebauten Trail zu legalisieren. Dies kann jedoch immer nur eine "Notlösung" sein - bitte kommt nicht auf die Idee, illegal Trails anzulegen und das Ganze dann vom Verein in die Legalität hinüberretten zu wollen. Am Beispiel von Bordeline und Canadian Trail könnt ihr euch hier anschauen, wie das bei uns mit dem Trailbau in der Regel so läuft:
> *Borderline - seit 2007*
> Ansgar und Basti trafen sich am Rosskopf mit dem zuständigen Revierförster Herrn Thoma, um über einen möglichen Streckenverlauf zu beraten. Zur Orientierung diente ein Wanderweg, der vom Rosskopfgipfel entlang der Grenzgemarkung Freiburg/Ebnet zur Jugendherberge an der Kartäuserstraße verläuft. Der Rahmen, in dem gebaut werden durfte, beschränkt sich auf das Bauen von Anliegern und Freischneiden des Trails, mit minimalem Umlegen des ursprünglichen Wanderweges.
> Ziel war es, eine spaßige Strecke für Jedermann zu erstellen, egal ob Carbon-Hardtail- oder Downhillradbesitzer, Fahranfänger oder Profi und somit den Mountainbikeransturm auf den Rosskopf zu kanalisieren.
> ...


----------



## kleinerHai (24. März 2021)

Ich dachte eigentlich dass der Borderline Trail in Freiburg ehemals illegal war und dann legalisiert wurde (bissl unklar im Vereinsstatement "Grauzone")...
Ebenso war z.B. in Bern, CH der Gurtentrail illegal und wurde dann legalisiert...

Wenn ein legales Angebot an Abfahrtstrails geschaffen ist (vergl. jetzt in Freiburg) kann man sich als Verein sicher besser vom illegalen Buddeln distanzieren als wenn es kein Angebot gibt und man dauerhaft "hingehalten" wird.
Nach meinem Verständnis befürworten die Pfalz-Biker offiziell nicht das Buddeln. Was allerdings Mitglieder oder Nichtmitglieder privat treiben steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Als Verein die Situation aber nicht als Diskussionsgrundlage (böse Zungen würden Druckmittel sagen) zu nutzen und den Bedarf aufzuzeigen halte ich für falsch.

Sicher sollten die Pfalz-Biker noch ein wenig mehr und transparenter Kommunizieren, erste Schritte wurden aber bereits unternommen (Online Stammtisch). Ist immerhin noch ein junger Verein und kann sicher noch dazu lernen. Nach meiner Erfahrung werden solche Verbesserunsvorschläge aber umgesetzt.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie hoch der Anteil der Diskutierenden hier ist, die in einem Bikeverein/Interessenvertretung Mitglied sind? So wichtig und differenziert die Diskussion bzw. Argumente hier auch sind, ich glaube den grössten Gefallen tut man unserem Hobby als Vereinsmitglied. Dadurch wächst unsere Lobby.

Gruss vom Exilpfälzer (Mitglied Pfalz-Biker und Trailnet)


----------



## Fusionrider (24. März 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ganz interessant in diesem Zusammenhang, wie es der Mountainbike Freiburg e.V. offiziell handhabt. mehr Infos findet man auf deren Homepage.


Das stimmt so aber auch nicht. In Freiburg gab es zum Beispiel das Bombenloch. Hieraus ist der Baden to the Bone entstanden. Genauso sieht es mit der Borderline aus. Hier ging also illegaler Trailbau dem Legalisierungsprozess voraus. Erst jetzt wird sich bemüht illegales Bauen einzuschränken um die vorhandenen Trails zu rechtfertigen.
Gleiches gilt zum Beispiel auch in Heidelberg, Stuttgart, Esslingen,... letztendlich gibt es unzählige legale Strecken, die auf was altes aufbauen oder als Alternative hierfür entstanden sind. Bitte immer zunächst die Geschichte betrachten bevor hier Halbweisheiten verbreitet werden!


----------



## THBiker (24. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Bitte immer zunächst die Geschichte betrachten bevor hier Halbweisheiten verbreitet werden!


Das ist die offizielle Beschreibung des MTB Freiburg e.V., von daher nehme ich das als gegeben an. Ansonsten würdest du dem Verein ja unterstellen, dass er lügt.


----------



## Fusionrider (24. März 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Das ist die offizielle Beschreibung des MTB Freiburg e.V., von daher nehme ich das als gegeben an. Ansonsten würdest du dem Verein ja unterstellen, dass er lügt.


Sorry, aber du drehst mir das Wort im Mund rum! Das ist, was der MTB-Freiburg JETZT sagt. Die GESCHICHTE sieht anders aus, wie du auch von @kleinerHai lesen kannst. Kannst du auch jeden Fragen der länger in der Szene ist und Kontakt nach Freiburg hat. Ist jetzt kein Geheimnis. JETZT sieht ihr Statement wie oben aus und wird vom Verein auch relativ scharf durchgesetzt...

Edit: In diesem Artikel gleich im Ersten Satz kannst du das auch finden.


----------



## mlb (24. März 2021)

Vereine, welche es geschafft haben eine legale Strecke zu bekommen, mussten und müssen mit dem Forst zusammen arbeiten.
Da das in der Regel auch ganz gut funktioniert müssen sich die Vereine natürlich vom illegalen Trailbau distanzieren, sonst würden sie sich ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.



Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es bei anderen gelaufen ist, die bereits legale Strecken haben?
> Kann mir kaum vorstellend, dass dort in dem Umfang wie hier in der Pfalz illegale Trails gebaut wurden, die dann ausschlaggebend für eine Genehmigung und Realisierung waren.


Aus eigener Erfahrung am Königsstuhl: Illegal war zuerst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (24. März 2021)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis befürworten die Pfalz-Biker offiziell nicht das Buddeln.


Sie distanzieren sich aber meines Wissens nach auch nicht deutlich davon. Weder hier noch anderswo. Für mich überwiegen aber bisher die positiven Bemühungen des Vereins um ein besseres Miteinander im Wald und ein legales Trailangebot, weshalb ich auch weiterhin Mitglied bleiben werde. Ich würde es aber begrüßen, würde sich der Verein klar gegen illegalen Trailbau positionieren, was m. E. auch die Verhandlungsposition gegenüber den Behörden stärken würde.



DerandereJan schrieb:


> Für mich eine sehr frustrierende Erfahrung, die ich kein zweites Mal brauche.


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber das geht doch jedem so, der eine Sportanlage im Außenbereich bauen will. Habe beruflich z.B. mal ein Genehmigungsverfahren für einen Modellflugplatz begleitet. Das hat sich auch über Jahre gezogen und war für den Verein teilweise sehr frustrierend. Warum sich viele Biker diesbezüglich immer so benachteiligt fühlen, kann ich daher nicht verstehen. Ja, es gibt einen Bedarf für legale Trails. Aber es gibt eben auch noch ganz viele andere Leute und Vereine die einen Bedarf für Bauvorhaben im Außenbereich haben. Was wäre wohl los, wenn nun jeder mit seinem Bedarf einfach Fakten schaffen würde, wie das die Trailbauer hier tun. Deshalb muss eben zwingend eine Abwägung durch die zuständigen Behörden stattfinden. Das dies bei den dort teils sehr verkrusteten Strukturen oft sehr zäh und langwierig ist, ist schade, aber nun mal nicht zu ändern und wie gesagt für alle gleich.

Das bei vielen legalen Trails vorher schon ein illegaler vorhanden war, heißt ja nicht automatisch, dass das letztlich zur Legalisierung beigetragen hat, sondern erstmal nur, dass die jeweilige Stelle für den Trailbau gut geeignet ist. Ich vermute eher, dass die Genehmigung in vielen Fällen vielleicht sogar einfacher verlaufen wäre, wenn man von vornherein die Behörden mit ins Boot genommen hätte. Aber das ist zugegebenermaßen eben nur eine Vermutung. In jedem Fall werden wir u. a. durch den illegalen Trailbau bei den Behörden als Problem und nicht als ernstzunehmende Interessengemeinschaft wahrgenommen. Das letzteres die bessere Verhandlungsposition wäre dürfte doch unstrittig sein.


----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Da das in der Regel auch ganz gut funktioniert


In Deutschland? Sicher nicht.


mlb schrieb:


> mussten und müssen mit dem Forst unter anderem, aber zuerst mit dem Grundstücksbesitzer zusammen arbeiten.


So.


Karolus schrieb:


> der eine Sportanlage im Außenbereich bauen will


Eines der Probleme, das immer wieder zu Schwierigkeiten bei der Errichtung von Wegen zum Radfahren führt ist der Anspruch der Bauwilligen auf Exklusivnutzung und "Sportanlagen".


----------



## mlb (24. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In Deutschland? Sicher nicht.


Bei uns schon.
Und bitte genau lesen, ich sprach von Vereinen, die bereits eine Strecke haben.
Das es bei anderen Vereinen nicht so gut läuft mit der Zusammenarbeit steht außer Frage.



mw.dd schrieb:


> So


Mag sein. Bei uns ist es Stadtwald und der Ansprechpartner ist die Forstverwaltung.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. März 2021)

Leserbrief in der RP, war wohl heute drin:


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2021)

Entgegengesetzt anderer Meinungen (Jan) bleibe ich meiner Linie treu. Ich fahre viel aber keinen illegalen Trail. Ich wandere ab und an und da gehe ich gerne diese hoch. ZB am Weinbiet oder auch am Stabenberg. Beeindruckend hier ist, wie viel Wurzelwerk durch das Räderwerk abgeschnitten wird. Kolateralschaden? Der Boden ist nicht verdichtet, die Biker schaufeln sehr viel Sand (durch Hinterradpanikbremsungen) auf den Forstweg. Klar ist schon, das Nachhaltigkeit bei Trailbuddlern hinten ansteht. Muss das aber so laufen?
Solcherlei Schwachsinnsgehabe spaltet unsere Community. 
Und das Gerede über Inclusion der Buddler nur noch mehr. Schwachfug.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kolateralschaden? Der Boden ist nicht verdichtet, die Biker schaufeln sehr viel Sand
> *(durch Hinterradpanikbremsungen) *auf den Forstweg..


Jo, vorne bis zu 220er-Scheiben und 4-Kolbensattel und dann bergab vorn nicht bremsen, aus Angst vor Überschlag.  🤪


----------



## nummer768 (25. März 2021)

Na ich hoffe mal in den letzten beiden Posts ist ne ordentliche Portion Ironie versteckt!


----------



## mlb (25. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Entgegengesetzt anderer Meinungen (Jan) bleibe ich meiner Linie treu. Ich fahre viel aber keinen illegalen Trail. Ich wandere ab und an und da gehe ich gerne diese hoch.


🤔 Illegale Trails hochlaufen ist dann aber ok?
Dachte ALLE Waldbesucher sollen sich nur auf legalen Wegen bewegen?!?


----------



## bastl-axel (25. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Jo, vorne bis zu 220er-Scheiben und 4-Kolbensattel und dann bergab vorn nicht bremsen, aus Angst vor Überschlag.  🤪





nummer768 schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe mal in den letzten beiden Posts ist ne ordentliche Portion Ironie versteckt!


Meinen Post meinte ich aber ernst. Ich habe immer Angst, dass mir einer hinten ins Rad fährt, weil er bergab Angst hat, vorne zu bremsen. Da wird dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad an mir vorbeigeschlittert.


----------



## THBiker (25. März 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Dachte ALLE Waldbesucher sollen sich nur auf legalen Wegen bewegen?!?



Das Betreten des Waldes, auch abseits befestigter Wege, ist tatsächlich gestattet. Natürlich gibt es hier auch wieder einige Ausnahmen wie z.B. Naturschutzgebiete, Naturverjüngungen, Forstkulturen und Pflanzgärten.... und so einiges mehr. Aber aus Eigenverantwortung sollte man es vielleicht nicht unbedingt tun, wenn es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (25. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Insofern sehe ich hier keine Spaltung zwischen den Bikern sondern zwischen buddelnden Bikern und nicht buddelnden Bikern. Da erstere im Vergleich zu letzteren eine sehr kleine Randgruppe darstellen dürften (leider mit gravierenden Folgen für Alle), ist der vielfach herbeigeredete Riss in der Bikegemeinde m.E. gar nicht wirklich vorhanden.


Meines Erachtens ganz gut zusammengefaßt, allerdings wird verkannt, dass die buddelden Biker und die Biker die vielleicht nicht buddeln aber die gebuddelten Trails befahren keineswegs eine kleine Randgruppe mehr sind. Ich denke auch hier im Forum sind genügend Leute die zwar nicht buddel aber gebuddelte Trails mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht befahren. Wenn ich sehe was zwischenzeitlich für Massen am Stabenberg aufschlagen und fast alle, ob Enduro oder XC Bikes die gebauten Trails fahren, kann man nicht sagen, dass es nur eine kleine Randgruppe ist.


----------



## Speedbullit (25. März 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand Beweise vorlegen kann, dass der illegale Trailbau die Genehmigungsbemühungen positiv beeinflusst, und es sogar beschleunigt,  immer her mit den Informationen 😁
> Und solange bleibe ich bei meiner Haltung, dass ein Einlenken und ein Distanzieren bzw. ein Bau-Stop in einigen Hotspots angebracht wäre.
> ✌️


Bei der DH Strecke in HD war dies zBsp so. Ohne die illegalen Strecken hätte es die DH Strecke nicht gegeben.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. März 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe was zwischenzeitlich für Massen am Stabenberg aufschlagen und fast alle, ob Enduro oder XC Bikes die gebauten Trails fahren, kann man nicht sagen, dass es nur eine kleine Randgruppe ist.


Ja, weil die das wissen, fahren mehr dahin, ist aber trotzdem eine Randgruppe, in der Masse gesehen. Wie bei den Skatebordern. Wo ein Skatebord-Platz ist, sind auch mehr Skateborder auf einem Haufen, als in der ganzen Stadt und noch welche aus den Nachbargemeinden. Das bedeutet also gar nix.


----------



## elfervirus (25. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Entgegengesetzt anderer Meinungen (Jan) bleibe ich meiner Linie treu. Ich fahre viel aber keinen illegalen Trail. Ich wandere ab und an und da gehe ich gerne diese hoch. ZB am Weinbiet oder auch am Stabenberg. Beeindruckend hier ist, wie viel Wurzelwerk durch das Räderwerk abgeschnitten wird. Kolateralschaden? Der Boden ist nicht verdichtet, die Biker schaufeln sehr viel Sand (durch Hinterradpanikbremsungen) auf den Forstweg. Klar ist schon, das Nachhaltigkeit bei Trailbuddlern hinten ansteht. Muss das aber so laufen?


Sorry , wenn man mit offenen Augen durch den Wald fährt und die Spuren der Holzernte sieht dann kann man das nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## stummerwinter (26. März 2021)

Mal ne Frage: ist geklärt, ob im Wald die StVo gilt?


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2021)

Dort wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet - also auch auf Wegen im Wald - gilt die StVO.

Btw. dort wo die StVO gilt treten landesrechtliche Regelungen zurück. Das berücksichtigen aber nicht alle Landesgesetze - oder Ausführungsbestimmungen der Exekutive.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (26. März 2021)

Ok, die “Strategie“ des illegalen Buddelns, um an legale Trails zu kommen, ist somit nix Neues.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Strategie auch in der Pfalz fruchtet.

Ich habe aber arge Zweifel. Was, wenn noch mehr Gebiete durch Schilder gesperrt werden und immer mehr Wanderer Sturm laufen gegen Biker auf normalen Wanderwegen?

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass nur das eine Ziel (legale Trails zu bekommen) verfolgt wird aber die sich zuspitzende Situation drumherum unterschätzt und ausgeblendet wird.

Unschöne Seiteneffekte des Bauens gibt es, siehe Stabenberg. Wanderer werden offensiv und berufen sich auf die Schilder, egal wo sie einen Biker treffen. Das Verhältnis zw. Wanderer und Biker verschlechtert sich zunehmend

Das Horrorszenario wäre tatsächlich, wenn alle Wanderwege für das Radfahren gesperrt werden (indem zB. großflächig Bikeverbotsschilder aufgestellt werden) und das ganze auch geahndet und kontrolliert wird.

Also was konkret dagegen tun?

✌️


----------



## stummerwinter (26. März 2021)

@Sun on Tour: Danke!

Ich habe in den letzten Tages einiges an Feedback aus den verschiedenen Runden bekommen, aber ich denke, da sollten die Teilnehmer berichten, zumindest wird noch mit einander gesprochen.

Habe übrigens eine Antwort der MUEEF bekommen...Auszug:



> Straßen und Waldwege im obigen Sinne sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet. In § 3 Abs. 3 des Landeswaldgesetzes ist der Waldweg als dauerhaft angelegter oder naturfester forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg definiert. Der Gesetzgeber orientiert sich damit bei der Einordnung an der Zweckbindung des Weges und stellt bei seiner Definition auf die Erschließung des Waldes für den forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr ab. Forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge sind in der Regel zweispurige Fahr-zeuge (PKW, LKW, Schlepper, Forwarder, Harvester etc.).


----------



## Speedbullit (26. März 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis zw. Wanderer und Biker verschlechtert sich zunehmend



Das dürfte aber nicht nur dem illegalen Trailbau sonder eher der aktuellen Situation in der Pandemie geschuldet sein. Es gehen einfach mehr Menschen in den Wald und ein Teil dieses Mehr, denkt nachdem sie einmal im Wald waren, der Wald gehört ihnen und verhalten sich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (26. März 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Es gehen einfach mehr Menschen in den Wald und ein Teil dieses Mehr, denkt nachdem sie einmal im Wald waren, der Wald gehört ihnen und verhalten sich auch so.


Und das gilt ebenso für die Mountainbiker...

Sicher nicht ursächlich, aber der Illegale Trailbau wird von Behörden und Presse instrumentalisiert.

Die Pandenie ist nur der Verstärker von Konflikten, nicht der Auslöser, eines seit Jahren ungelösten Problems.


----------



## nollak (26. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Und das gilt ebenso für die Mountainbiker...
> 
> Sicher nicht ursächlich, aber der Illegale Trailbau wird von Behörden und Presse instrumentalisiert.
> 
> Die Pandenie ist nur der Verstärker von Konflikten, nicht der Auslöser, eines seit Jahren ungelösten Problems.


Der Beitrag war ja nicht nur auf Wanderer bezogen sondern auf Menschen. Da gibt es denke auch auf beiden Seiten genug die das so meinen. Gerade von der "neuen" Nutzergruppe des Waldes.

Ja sowas wurde ja auch schon länger instrumentalisiert aber gefühlt haben die Meldungen da im letzten Jahr auch zugenommen.

Denke auch das da viel Frustration durch die Pandemie mitschwingt und es dadurch halt auch verstärkt. Macht es natürlich nicht besser, aber evtl. wird so eine Lösung mal etwas eher forciert. Wie auch immer die dann aussehen mag.

Ich sehe es eigentlich wie @DerandereJan es schon gesagt hat. Potential ist im Pfälzerwald genug vorhanden um Enduro/AllMountain Leute anzuziehen und das ganze auch touristisch zu nutzen. Daher verstehe ich auch die Haltung nicht so ganz.


----------



## Ohaasis (26. März 2021)

Ihr habt die Probleme erkannt. Als viele Einzelpersonen wird sich über Jahrzehnte nichts zum positiven ändern. Deshalb ist es für jeden Biker jetzt Zeit, sich einem Verband (Verein?) anzuschließen. Und wenn er nur den Beitrag bezahlt.

Denn nur mit hohen Mitgliederzahlen werden die Vereinigungen Einfluss erhalten und etwas bewirken können.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (26. März 2021)

Ich möchte wetten, jeder der hier kommentiert ist in irgendeinem einem (Radsport/MTB) -Verein. 😉


----------



## Karolus (26. März 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber nicht nur dem illegalen Trailbau sonder eher der aktuellen Situation in der Pandemie geschuldet sein. Es gehen einfach mehr Menschen in den Wald und ein Teil dieses Mehr, denkt nachdem sie einmal im Wald waren, der Wald gehört ihnen und verhalten sich auch so.


Bezüglich der Konflikte mit den Wanderern mag das stimmen, wobei die Biker sich natürlich im Bereich der illegalen Trails auch stark konzentrieren und dort dann wieder mehr Konflikte auftreten könnten. Der illegale Trailbau führt aber vorrangig zu Konflikten mit dem Forst und dem Naturschutz und das ist aus meiner Sicht deutlich schlimmer, da es dadurch eben viel schneller zu Sperrungen kommen kann, als wenn sich ein paar Wanderer beschweren.



Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Also was konkret dagegen tun?


Eigentlich wäre es doch ganz einfach. Keine illegalen Trails mehr bauen und sich auf dem offiziellen Weg für legal gebaute Trails und die Legalisierung des Radelns auf den bestehenden Wegen stark machen. Ansonsten die Trailrules beachten und an Wochenenden möglichst die Hotspots meiden. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Entscheidungsträger früher oder später erkennen werden, dass MTB inzwischen Breitensport ist und legale Angebote her müssen. Bedingung dafür ist aber, dass wir als ernstzunehmende Interessengemeinschaft auftreten. Und diesbezüglich ist der illegale Trailbau einfach kontraproduktiv.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es doch ganz einfach.


Das ist für DICH ganz einfach.


Karolus schrieb:


> Keine illegalen Trails mehr bauen und sich auf dem offiziellen Weg für legal gebaute Trails und die Legalisierung des Radelns auf den bestehenden Wegen stark machen[...] früher oder später erkennen werden, dass MTB inzwischen Breitensport ist und legale Angebote her müssen.


Ich trainiere Kinder und Jugendliche mit Ziel auf Enduro-Rennen. 10-18 jährige können im KOMPLETTEN Pfälzerwald und weit darüber hinaus,  auf nicht einer richtigen Strecke trainieren. Ich kann es verstehen, dass die sich ihre eigenen Angebote schaffen, bekommen sie doch medial endlich mal vorgelebt, dass Sport cool ist. Würden sie warten, bis "früher oder später"... ist ihre Jugend rum. Nur ein Beispiel, warum hier schnell was passieren muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (26. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel, warum hier schnell was passieren muss...


Da bin ich doch bei dir! Nur ist es eben nun mal leider so, dass sich die behördlichen Mühlen in Deutschland sehr langsam drehen und da auch viele...wie soll ich sagen...geistig unbewegliche Menschen sitzen.



DerandereJan schrieb:


> 10-18 jährige können im KOMPLETTEN Pfälzerwald und weit darüber hinaus, auf nicht einer richtigen Strecke trainieren.


Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Altersgruppe nicht die einzigen sind die illegal bauen, ist denen doch aber auch nicht geholfen, wenn sie aufgrund der Bauerei zukünftig vielleicht nicht mal mehr die bestehenden Wege nutzen dürfen, oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es doch ganz einfach. Keine illegalen Trails mehr bauen und sich auf dem offiziellen Weg für legal gebaute Trails und die Legalisierung des Radelns auf den bestehenden Wegen stark machen.


genau das machen wir jetzt auch, ist zwar nicht in der Pfalz sondern Saarland, wir haben auch bis jetzt nur positive Rückmeldungen bekommen, besonders dem Saarforst ist daran gelegen das endlich was passiert.
Die haben auch die Schnauze voll auf das Katz und Maus spiel, bei uns hängt es wohl alleine vom Umweltamt ab ob wir dürfen oder nicht.
bin gespannt


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch bei dir! Nur ist es eben nun mal leider so, dass sich die behördlichen Mühlen in Deutschland sehr langsam drehen und da auch viele...wie soll ich sagen...geistig unbewegliche Menschen sitzen.


Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal gesagt "so lange die diskutieren, fahre ich...wenn die Lösung gebaut wird, bin ich zu alt dafür."
Da liegt schon auch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit drin.


Karolus schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Altersgruppe nicht die einzigen sind die illegal bauen, ist denen doch aber auch nicht geholfen, wenn sie aufgrund der Bauerei zukünftig vielleicht nicht mal mehr die bestehenden Wege nutzen dürfen, oder?


Ist nur ein kleiner Teil der bauenden Biker, ja.
Ein SCHNELL umgesetztes TrailKonzept, würde die Wege so entlasten, dass es keiner Sperrungen bedarf.
Und zB ein Sperren von ein oder zwei neuralgischen Wanderwegen am Wochenende mit gleichzeitigem Bypass für Biker, fänd ich gut, würde ich nicht als wirkliche Sperrung empfinden. Das ist aber wiederrum mein persönliches Empfinden, das werden andere wieder ganz anders sehen.
Tatsache ist, es muss was passieren... ein "des is vaboode" reicht nicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal gesagt "so lange die diskutieren, fahre ich...wenn die Lösung gebaut wird, bin ich zu alt dafür."
> Da liegt schon auch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit drin.


den Eindruck hatte ich auch Jahrelang, bin auch schon ü50, bis letztes Jahr vor Corina war ja auch noch alles entspannt, was aber seid März letzten Jahres abgeht im Wald ist nicht mehr normal, es muss sich was ändern, sonst eskaliert das ganze irgendwann.
Mann hat aber bei uns zumindest den Eindruck das alle darauf warten das sich jemand dafür stark macht, genau das versuchen wir halt mal, wenn sich bis ende diesen Jahres natürlich nichts bewegt, geht es halt so weiter wie bisher.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> wenn sich bis ende diesen Jahres natürlich nichts bewegt, geht es halt so weiter wie bisher.


Wenn man nur mal die ersten 4 Posts in diesem Thread liest, sieht man a) wer sich schon bald 15 Jahre einsetzt, und b) wie unverschämt eigentlich die Haltung der Entscheidenden ist, sämtliche Bemühungen seitdem zu ignorieren.

Da brauchte es dann wohl eben erst "Fakten"...


----------



## 4season (26. März 2021)

Aktuell haben wir angespannte Zeiten auf beiden Seiten. Die Wanderer werden immer mehr im PW, die E-Biker nehmen zu und daher ist mittlerweile so viel Potenzial, dass es unumgänglich ist, das es zu Spannungen kommt. Wenn ich manche "spazierenden Menschen" sehe, weiß man sofort, dass diese eigentlich eher für einen Stadtbummel geeignet sind als für einen Wanderung im Wald. Ebenso bei den Bikern. Manche sitzen auf ihren E-bikes, das man denkt die fallen gleich runter. Kleine Anekdote am Rande. Gelbes Kreuz von Lambrecht hoch. Etwa in der Mitte von hinten, he mach mal Platz. Kein hallo o.ä. Vorbei fährt ein jungen Kerl auf einen Haibike E. Gleiche Person habe ich dann am wolkenbruchweg getroffen, wie er versuchte den Steinen auszuweichen. An passender Stelle überholt. Kurzes Hallo und noch viel Spaß und vorbei. Von hinten, he kannste nicht warten bis ich unten bin. Das spiegelt für mich die momentane Situation im Wald wieder. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich die Wogen nach der Pandemie wieder glätten, die Leute ihren normalen Bedürfnissen wieder nachgehen und zwischen Bikern und Wanderern Normalität eintritt. Ich fahre mittlerweile jahrzente im Wald und mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen ist es immer zu einer Verständigung gekommen, auch ohne Gesetz, Verordnungen und sonstige Vorgaben.
In diesem Sinne open Trails.


----------



## stummerwinter (26. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich trainiere Kinder und Jugendliche mit Ziel auf Enduro-Rennen. 10-18 jährige können im KOMPLETTEN Pfälzerwald und weit darüber hinaus,  auf nicht einer richtigen Strecke trainieren. Ich kann es verstehen, dass die sich ihre eigenen Angebote schaffen, bekommen sie doch medial endlich mal vorgelebt, dass Sport cool ist. Würden sie warten, bis "früher oder später"... ist ihre Jugend rum. Nur ein Beispiel, warum hier schnell was passieren muss...


 Ich finde es wichtig und richtig Kinder und jugendliche an Sport oä heran zu führen, aber ob das die richtige Erziehung ist?

Überspitz ausgedrückt, was die Jugendlichen lernen:

scheiß auf fremdes Eigentum
scheiß auf Regeln
scheiß auf Naturschutz

Hauptsache wir betreinben coolen Sport...

Baut Ihr wenigstens in nicht geschützen Gebieten? Sprecht ihr vorher mit den Besitzern? Wissen die, dass es illegal ist?


----------



## Speedbullit (26. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es doch ganz einfach.


schön wäre es


Karolus schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Entscheidungsträger früher oder später erkennen werden, dass MTB inzwischen Breitensport ist und legale Angebote her müssen. Bedingung dafür ist aber, dass wir als ernstzunehmende Interessengemeinschaft auftreten. Und diesbezüglich ist der illegale Trailbau einfach kontraproduktiv.


was ist früher oder später??? ! Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe saßen wir ca. vor 15 Jahren wegen einer illegalen DH Strecke an der Kalmit mit der Gemeinde Maikammer, dem Forst und den Eigentümer an einem runden Tisch und bis heute gibt es keine offizielle legale Strecke. Nach dem sich die Pfalzbiker weiter darum gekümmert haben, hat sich wieder was bewegt. Jetzt müssen noch Vogelgutachten etc. eingeholt werden. Früher oder später werden wir wohl irgendwann mal legale Trails haben, ob ich diese dann noch befahren kann wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich finde es wichtig und richtig Kinder und jugendliche an Sport oä heran zu führen, aber ob das die richtige Erziehung ist?
> 
> Überspitz ausgedrückt, was die Jugendlichen lernen:
> 
> ...


Wir bauen gar nix, trainieren auf einem Sandplatz und fahren Waldwege.

Schade, dass du schon so genau weißt,  was ich für Werte vermittle...


----------



## stummerwinter (26. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich kann es verstehen, dass die sich ihre eigenen Angebote schaffen, bekommen sie doch medial endlich mal vorgelebt, dass Sport cool ist. Würden sie warten, bis "früher oder später"... ist ihre Jugend rum. Nur ein Beispiel, warum hier schnell was passieren muss...


Das suggerierst Du aber damit...sry...

Wenn Ihr nicht baut, nehme ich es zurück...

Aber erklärt Ihr Ihnen die Schutzzonen, also wo die sind und was die beudeuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (26. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich finde es wichtig und richtig Kinder und jugendliche an Sport oä heran zu führen, aber ob das die richtige Erziehung ist?
> 
> Überspitz ausgedrückt, was die Jugendlichen lernen:
> 
> ...


- ein Trail zerstört nicht DIE Natur

... darüber würde ich die positiven Aspekte nicht vernachlässigen

sind in der Natur
planen und bauen Trails
üben Gemeinschaft
trainieren ihren Sport

Habe letztes Jahr Jungs im Wald getroffen, bauten einen Drop ... wollten, dass ich schnell mal drüber fahre. Habe aber dankend abgelehnt, da ich das Bauwerk nicht als erster testen wollte  Das ganze war an einem Ort, wo in meiner Jugend Motocross-Rennen stattgefunden haben (Lautstärke, Motorengestank etc.). War gut und gerne danach 20 Jahre verwaist. Die Jugendlichen dort haben sich ne Bank hingeschleppt und nen - abgetretenen - Mülleimer ... Gemeinde hat Bäume gefällt und quer über den Strecke gelegt. Sinnlos ... die Jugend trinkt jetzt übrigens am Waldrand Bier-Misch-Getränke


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Aber erklärt Ihr Ihnen die Schutzzonen, also wo die sind und was die beudeuten?


Warum sollte das jemand tun der damit nix am Hut hat? Gibt doch genug die sich für dafür eignen, wer da Interesse daran hat kann sich ja informieren, die Jungs wollen wohl nur Rad fahren, sonst nix, kann Heute wohl keiner mehr verstehen


----------



## Karolus (27. März 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> was ist früher oder später???


Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.



Speedbullit schrieb:


> Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe saßen wir ca. vor 15 Jahren wegen einer illegalen DH Strecke an der Kalmit mit der Gemeinde Maikammer, dem Forst und den Eigentümer an einem runden Tisch und bis heute gibt es keine offizielle legale Strecke. Nach dem sich die Pfalzbiker weiter darum gekümmert haben, hat sich wieder was bewegt. Jetzt müssen noch Vogelgutachten etc. eingeholt werden. Früher oder später werden wir wohl irgendwann mal legale Trails haben, ob ich diese dann noch befahren kann wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.


Wie gesagt, mir ist die Problematik mit den unbeweglichen Verwaltungen schon bewusst und ich kann irgendwo auch nachvollziehen, dass man da ungeduldig werden kann. Für mich legitimiert das aber eben keine Handlungen, die im schlimmsten Fall zu einem totalen Verbot führen können und m.E. auch kontraproduktiv für die Verhandlungen um legale Trails sind.
Außerdem sagst du ja selbst, dass sich jetzt wo sich die Pfalzbiker als Verein intensiv darum bemühen, auch Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Wäre das vor 15 Jahren schon der Fall gewesen, hatten wir evtl. schon längst legale Strecken. Damals war MTB aber eben noch kein Breitensport und die Biker waren nicht wirklich organisiert.



Dämon__ schrieb:


> Warum sollte das jemand tun der damit nix am Hut hat?


Vielleicht damit solche Sperrungen wie auf dem Stabenberg in Zukunft vermieden werden?


----------



## bastl-axel (27. März 2021)

Das gilt eventuell für einen Wald, der der Gemeinde gehört, aber wenn der Wald von mir als Privatperson gepachtet wäre, würden mich eure Freizeitprobleme überhaupt nicht interessieren und was ihr da so macht, als Sachbeschädigung auffassen. Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem der Waldbesitzer, sondern die MTB-Hersteller/Verkäufer müssten dazu Waldgebiete kaufen oder zumindest pachten.


----------



## stummerwinter (27. März 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> - ein Trail zerstört nicht DIE Natur
> 
> ... darüber würde ich die positiven Aspekte nicht vernachlässigen
> 
> ...


Nein, nicht die Natur...aber je nach dem, wo der gebaut ist vll seltene und geschützte Pflanzen oder stört Tiere, zB Bodenbrüter...

Waren das die gleichen Jugendlichen?



Dämon__ schrieb:


> Warum sollte das jemand tun der damit nix am Hut hat? Gibt doch genug die sich für dafür eignen, wer da Interesse daran hat kann sich ja informieren, die Jungs wollen wohl nur Rad fahren, sonst nix, kann Heute wohl keiner mehr verstehen


Vll genau weil die da nichts mit am Hut haben? Und woher sollen Sie es wissen, wenn man es Ihnen nicht sagt?

Wie @Karolus schrieb, um genau solche Konflikte wie am Stabenberg zu vermeiden. Oder wie @s3pp3l gechrieben hat, dass vll die Gemeinde da was dagegen hat (vll in dem Fall aus einem anderen Grund).

Ich denke, man kann jugendlichen durchaus vermittel, dass man sich "die Natur" nicht untertan macht sondern "in Ihr" lebt und respektiert...zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen aus dem Bereich Klettern, dass Interesse besteht (sicher nicht bei allen) und wo es gut funktioniert...


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das gilt eventuell für einen Wald, der der Gemeinde gehört, aber wenn der Wald von mir als Privatperson gepachtet wäre, würden mich eure Freizeitprobleme überhaupt nicht interessieren und was ihr da so macht, als Sachbeschädigung auffassen. Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem der Waldbesitzer, sondern die MTB-Hersteller/Verkäufer müssten dazu Waldgebiete kaufen oder zumindest pachten.


Wieviele Hektar Wald haben die Wanderverbände in Besitz oder gepachtet, um dort "Wander"wege anzulegen oder auszuschildern?


----------



## schweigi (28. März 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir ist die Problematik mit den unbeweglichen Verwaltungen schon bewusst und ich kann irgendwo auch nachvollziehen, dass man da ungeduldig werden kann. Für mich legitimiert das aber eben keine Handlungen, die im schlimmsten Fall zu einem totalen Verbot führen können und m.E. auch kontraproduktiv für die Verhandlungen um legale Trails sind.
> ...


Ja genau, hätte es vielleicht schon damals einen Verein gegeben wäre das eventuell so oder die Gespräche wären schon etwas fortgeschrittener! Die traurige Wahrheit ist aber das es jetzt einen Verein gibt und es trotzdem einigen Leuten in unserer Szene nicht in den Kram passt siehe hier in der Diskussion! Klar ist das der Verein nicht explizit genau die Meinung von jedem teilen kann aber man hat erst mal ein offizielles Sprachrohr was von den Behörden etc. angehört werden muss aufgrund der Mitgliederzahl!


----------



## bastl-axel (28. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieviele Hektar Wald haben die Wanderverbände in Besitz oder gepachtet, um dort "Wander"wege anzulegen oder auszuschildern?


Aber in Absprache mit den Waldbesitzern und die stellen nur Schilder auf und rennen auch keine anderen übern Haufen.


----------



## mlb (28. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber in Absprache mit den Waldbesitzern und die stellen nur Schilder auf und rennen auch keine anderen übern Haufen.


Die stellen nur Schilder auf? Und der Weg muss nicht angelegt werden?
So ein Wanderweg, auf dem auch so gefährliche Hindernisse Treppen vorkommen können, wächst ja nicht einfach so in der Natur.
Übrigens, aus eigener Erfahrung: wo es gebaute Trails gibt, egal ob legal oder nicht,  wird auch keiner über den Haufen gerannt oder gefahren.

Und weil es so gerne als Argument gegen gebaute Trails genommen wird: Wie sieht es eigentlich auf so einem Wanderweg mit der Haftungsfrage aus, wenn ich dort zu Fuß auf einer Treppe ausrutsche und mir die Haxen breche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (28. März 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Ja genau, hätte es vielleicht schon damals einen Verein gegeben wäre das eventuell so oder die Gespräche wären schon etwas fortgeschrittener! Die traurige Wahrheit ist aber das es jetzt einen Verein gibt und es trotzdem einigen Leuten in unserer Szene nicht in den Kram passt siehe hier in der Diskussion!


Naja, auch wenn die Kritik an den Pfalzbikern vielleicht von manchen hier teilweise zu emotional und persönlich geäußert wurde, bezog sich diese doch im Wesentlichen auf die...vorsichtig ausgedrückt...nicht vorhandene Positionierung gegen den illegalen Trailbau und nicht auf den Verein an sich. Und diese Kritik teile ich wie gesagt aus den genannten Gründen.



schweigi schrieb:


> Klar ist das der Verein nicht explizit genau die Meinung von jedem teilen kann aber man hat erst mal ein offizielles Sprachrohr was von den Behörden etc. angehört werden muss aufgrund der Mitgliederzahl!


Volle Zustimmung! Und deshalb bin und bleibe ich auch (bisher nur zahlendes) Mitglied. Auch wenn ich mir eben eine klarere Positionierung zum illegalen Trailbau wünschen würde.


----------



## bastl-axel (28. März 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Die stellen nur Schilder auf? Und der Weg muss nicht angelegt werden? So ein Wanderweg, auf dem auch so gefährliche Hindernisse Treppen vorkommen können, wächst ja nicht einfach so in der Natur.


Aber nicht ohne Zustimmung der Besitzer.


mlb schrieb:


> Übrigens, aus eigener Erfahrung: wo es gebaute Trails gibt, egal ob legal oder nicht,  wird auch keiner über den Haufen gerannt oder gefahren.


Sehe ich hier aber ganz anders. Da überqueren illegale Trail schon einige Wanderwege oder verlaufen sogar teilweise darauf und fast keiner reduziert da sein Tempo.


----------



## mlb (28. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber nicht ohne Zustimmung der Besitzer.


Einige Wanderpfade sind ja nun schon sehr alt, ob da damals wirklich jemand gefragt wurde?


bastl-axel schrieb:


> Sehe ich hier aber ganz anders. Da überqueren illegale Trail schon einige Wanderwege oder verlaufen sogar teilweise darauf und fast keiner reduziert da sein Tempo.


Das hat aber so gar nichts damit zu tun ob es für Biker eigene Trails gibt. im Kreuzungsbereich hat man aufzupassen, egal auf was für einem Weg man ist. Wer das nicht macht ist ein Depp!
Würde es legale Trails geben, wäre der Kreuzungsbereich auch mit einer Schikane o.ä. entschärft, so ist es jedenfalls in anderen Gegenden  gelöst.

Dort wo es brauchbare Trails gibt, gibt es weniger Konflikte mit Wanderern.

und ganz generell, nach fast 30 Jahren auf dem Rad, fast genausolange in der Illegalität, weil Ba-Wü Resident und diskutiert wird auch schon seit es MTBs gibt:

offiziell verboten, who cares? Jetzt wird zwar hier und da wieder mit Kontrollen gedroht, weil aktuell etwas mehr los ist im Wald, aber hat hier irgendjemand schon mal ein Ticket bekommen? Und wenn schon, was ist es? Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, oder? Falsch parken kommt wohl teurer...
Nur Diskutieren bringt nichts, das könnt ihr dann nochmal 30 Jahre. Fakten schaffen! Das zeigt zum Einen den Bedarf und zum anderen dass es auch funktioniert!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (28. März 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Einige Wanderpfade sind ja nun schon sehr alt, ob da damals wirklich jemand gefragt wurde?
> 
> Das hat aber so gar nichts damit zu tun ob es für Biker eigene Trails gibt. im Kreuzungsbereich hat man aufzupassen, egal auf was für einem Weg man ist. Wer das nicht macht ist ein Depp!
> Würde es legale Trails geben, wäre der Kreuzungsbereich auch mit einer Schikane o.ä. entschärft, so ist es jedenfalls in anderen Gegenden  gelöst.
> ...


offiziell verboten, who cares.......,genau solche Leute wie du braucht es, GANZ TOLLER HECHT..... RESPEKT !!!
Nur zur Info.....für dich, komme auch aus BW, und ja ich bin auch i...... unterwegs, aber ich bau nicht noch irgendwelchen Scheiss in den Wald.
Ich nutze das was da ist,, und wenn ich ballern will, fahr ich nach Bad Wildbad und gut ist.
Ansonsten geniesse ich meine trails So wie sie sind !!!!
deswegen habe ich auch so gut wie kein Trouble mit Anderen, warum auch, wenn mir jemand entgegenkommt, halte ich an, Grüße freundlich und gut ist, Breche ich mich hierfür einen ab..... denke nein !
so funktioniert es seit Jahren in meiner Gegend


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (28. März 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Die traurige Wahrheit ist aber das es jetzt einen Verein gibt und es trotzdem einigen Leuten in unserer Szene nicht in den Kram passt siehe hier in der Diskussion!



Ich glaube genau dieser Satz spiegelt das Problem wider.

Warum wird die Kritik am illegalen Trailbau und die Kritik an der Positionierung eines Verein nicht dazu genutzt, um eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge zu bekommen? 

Warum soll illegaler Trailbau von allen Mountainbikern stumm geduldet werden? 

Nachdem nun immer mehr Verbotsschilder im Wald aufgestellt werden, und mittlerweile immer mehr normale Trails/ Wanderwege unfahrbar gemacht werden sollen , sollten die Verantwortlichen eines Vereins durchaus die Sorgen und Ängste aller Biker wahrnehmen und Kritik nicht als persönliche Beleidigung verstehen. 

Warum nimmt der Verein nicht Kontakt mit den Trailbauern auf und versucht sie zu sensibilisieren auf weitere Trails zu verzichten und die Bauaktiviten an besonders kritischen Stellen (wo es den meisten Ärger gibt) einzustellen und das als Goodwill-Aktion gegenüber der Behörden und dem Forst zu verkaufen?


----------



## mlb (28. März 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> offiziell verboten, who cares.......,genau solche Leute wie du braucht es, GANZ TOLLER HECHT..... RESPEKT !!!
> Nur zur Info.....für dich, komme auch aus BW, und ja ich bin auch i...... unterwegs, aber ich bau nicht noch irgendwelchen Scheiss in den Wald.
> Ich nutze das was da ist,, und wenn ich ballern will, fahr ich nach Bad Wildbad und gut ist.
> Ansonsten geniesse ich meine trails So wie sie sind !!!!
> ...


Komm mal wieder runter!
Habe ich geschrieben, dass ich irgendwas baue? Ich baue nicht, aber ich verurteile es auch nicht! Denn wie ich geschrieben habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass sich nur durch Diskutieren nichts ändert.

Das who cares, war auf die 2m Regel bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (28. März 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ich nutze das was da ist,
> Ansonsten geniesse ich meine trails So wie sie sind !!!!


Und wie kam das, was da ist, wohl in den Wald? 

Die Leute - Wanderer wie Fahrradfahrer - "bauen" sich doch ihre Trails. Wer nicht den 0815-Weg in seiner Gemeinde gehen will, fährt mal querfeldein, das machen dann ein paar Leute und schon hat man einen schönen Trail. Jetzt geht die Sonne unter und die Rehe laufen auf dem Trail - Einklang mit der Natur 

So sind bei uns schöne Wege entstanden - für alle.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. März 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube genau dieser Satz spiegelt das Problem wider.
> 
> Warum wird die Kritik am illegalen Trailbau und die Kritik an der Positionierung eines Verein nicht dazu genutzt, um eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge zu bekommen?
> 
> ...



weil du mit denen angeblich an einen runden Tisch sitzen darfst, wenn Mann es so möchte um nach Lösungen zu suchen.

es Mitglieder im Pfalzbiker Verein gibt

"angeblich" ist das bemühen des Guides sehr groß, alles dafür zu tun, dass sich Otto Normal Biker sich mit Streckensperrungen weiterhin konfrontiert sieht.


----------



## Karolus (29. März 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Und wie kam das, was da ist, wohl in den Wald?
> 
> Die Leute - Wanderer wie Fahrradfahrer - "bauen" sich doch ihre Trails. Wer nicht den 0815-Weg in seiner Gemeinde gehen will, fährt mal querfeldein, das machen dann ein paar Leute und schon hat man einen schönen Trail. Jetzt geht die Sonne unter und die Rehe laufen auf dem Trail - Einklang mit der Natur
> 
> So sind bei uns schöne Wege entstanden - für alle.


So kann man sich das eigene Fehlverhalten natürlich auch schön reden. Im Pfälzerwald, um den es hier auf den letzten Seiten ja vornehmlich ging, gibt es wahrlich genug attraktive Pfade für MTBler und Wanderer. Das vorhandene Wegnetz ist sehr dicht und entsprechend klein sind die noch verbleibenden Rückzugsräume für störungsempfindliche Tiere und Pflanzen. Es ist also völlig unnötig und sicher nicht "im Einklang mit der Natur" einen weiteren Pfad einzulaufen/einzufahren, der diese Rückzugsräume noch weiter zerschneiden. Man sollte sich vielleicht einfach mal über das vorhandene Wegnetz freuen und sich für das legale Befahren desselben einsetzen. Ich möchte hier nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass im Pfälzerwald nicht nur die ungefährdeten und wenig störungsempfindlichen Rehe leben, sondern auch Arten wie Wildkatze, Nachtschwalbe, Smaragdeidechse, Luchs.... 

Aber ja, die Forstwirtschaft ist viel schlimmer.....whataboutism...whataboutism...whataboutism..


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (29. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> weil du mit denen angeblich an einen runden Tisch sitzen darfst, wenn Mann es so möchte um nach Lösungen zu suchen.
> 
> es Mitglieder im Pfalzbiker Verein gibt
> 
> "angeblich" ist das bemühen des Guides sehr groß, alles dafür zu tun, dass sich Otto Normal Biker sich mit Streckensperrungen weiterhin konfrontiert sieht.




😳🤦🏻


----------



## stummerwinter (29. März 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Und wie kam das, was da ist, wohl in den Wald?
> 
> Die Leute - Wanderer wie Fahrradfahrer - "bauen" sich doch ihre Trails. Wer nicht den 0815-Weg in seiner Gemeinde gehen will, fährt mal querfeldein, das machen dann ein paar Leute und schon hat man einen schönen Trail. Jetzt geht die Sonne unter und die Rehe laufen auf dem Trail - Einklang mit der Natur
> 
> So sind bei uns schöne Wege entstanden - für alle.


Mit dem kleinen und feinen Unterschied, dass die Wanderwege teils deutlich VOR der Verschärfung der Gesetzte / Verordnungen entstanden...

Vor 50 Jahren noch war das realtiv egal...dies hat sich ua mit dem stärkeren Naturschutz deutlich verändert (jetzt mal völlig egal, ob man das gut oder schlecht findent)...

Aber eins dürfte ziemlich sicher sein: die aktuell geltenden Regeln werden sicher nicht gelockert sondern eher schärfer, oder kann mir jemand in dem Zusmamenhang ein Gesetz / Verordnung nennen, die in den letzten 15 ~ 20 Jahren entschärft wordne ist?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du sagst es selbst, die Kletterer mussten ein paar Felsen abdrücken. Der Forst aber hat bisher KEINEN Bau auch nur einer einzigen Strecke zur Diskussion gestellt!!! Und was das Thema Umweltschutz angeht: ich glaube jeder, der viel draußen ist liegt das Thema am Herzen. Am Stabenberg geht es jedoch leider nicht darum. Dies ist ein von etlichen Wegen völlig zerfressenes, geografisch an Gemeindegrenzen angepasstes, von Menschen völlig überlaufenes, an Siedlungsgebiete angrenzendes Areal in dem einfach keine Holzwirtschaft möglich ist. Eine Kernzone macht hier vorne für die Tiere überhaupt keinen Sinn. Was meinst du warum alle anderen völlig ab vom Schuss sind? Ich hab unterm Drachenfels zum Beispiel schon Wildkatzen gesehen. Warum ist da nichts? Naja, da wird es halt paar schöne Douglasien und Buchen geben... 🤷🏼‍♂️



Wildkatzen in Freier Wildbahn anzutreffen, wow wie hast du das angestellt? Und vor allem zu welcher Tageszeit und weshalb warst du unterhalb des Drachenfelsen? Hast wahrscheinlich dein Bike und die Schaufel mit dabei gehabt.


----------



## Fusionrider (29. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wildkatzen in Freier Wildbahn anzutreffen, wow wie hast du das angestellt? Und vor allem zu welcher Tageszeit und weshalb warst du unterhalb des Drachenfelsen? Hast wahrscheinlich dein Bike und die Schaufel mit dabei gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238288


Ich glaube es langt allmählich 🤦‍♂️! Deine Unterstellungen sind einfach nur armselig!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (29. März 2021)

€: War schon alles gesagt.


----------



## nummer768 (29. März 2021)

Da kann man sagen was man will, es ist halt nicht sonderlich intelligent sowas ins Netz zustellen. Ich kann zwar von dem Beitrag von der Webseite keinen Bezug zu jemandem von hier herstellen (juckt mich auch nicht), aber dass so ein Beitrag Öl ins Feuer schütten ist, sollte jedem hier klar sein.


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Da kann man sagen was man will, es ist halt nicht sonderlich intelligent sowas ins Netz zustellen. Ich kann zwar von dem Beitrag von der Webseite keinen Bezug zu jemandem von hier herstellen (juckt mich auch nicht), aber dass so ein Beitrag Öl ins Feuer schütten ist, sollte jedem hier klar sein.


Meinst Du Jans oder Stonelebs' Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (29. März 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Da kann man sagen was man will, es ist halt nicht sonderlich intelligent sowas ins Netz zustellen. Ich kann zwar von dem Beitrag von der Webseite keinen Bezug zu jemandem von hier herstellen (juckt mich auch nicht), aber dass so ein Beitrag Öl ins Feuer schütten ist, sollte jedem hier klar sein.


Naja das nicht aber Gravity Magazin stehen sogar die Namen drin und wenn man googled dann findet man dann einiges raus 🙄









						Communityvideo: HARMONIZE - Gravity MTB Magazine
					

Johannes Gauder hat uns letzte Woche angerufen und uns von seinem neuen Mountainbikefilm berichtet. Zusammen mit Paul Freudenmacher hat er …




					www.gravity-magazine.de
				




Bin aber Hauptsächlich wegen dem Satz in dem Artikel entsetzt, was ja diese YOLO Einstellung der heutigen „Fabio Wibmer“- Generation widerspiegelt: 

„*Hoffentlich habt auch ihr jetzt richtig Bock bekommen, los zu ziehen, bewaffnet mit Bike und Schaufel!”*

🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻🤦🏻

Training und Jugendförderung auf jeden Fall und Danke an jeden Aktiven fürs Engagement in Vereinen aber bitte nicht noch öffentlich zum Buddeln anstiften. Vorbildfunktion und so.


----------



## nummer768 (29. März 2021)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Meinst Du Jans oder Stonelebs' Post?


Ja sorry, das war missverständlich. Ich meine den Post auf der Gravity Webseite. Klar, zum Einen stehen die Namen drin, und dann gehen die Texte halt schon in Richtung anstiften. Ich würde es entfernen lassen.

Das Video ist allerdings schön gemacht!


----------



## stummerwinter (29. März 2021)

Ich habe mir mal den Artikel auf Gravity angesehen...

Und dann wundern wir uns, dass von Seiten der Behörden so drauf gehauen wird?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. März 2021)

War heute bei bestem Bikewetter seit langem mal wieder mit Hund unterwegs. Interessant wie vielen Leuten man begegnet ist. Das war früher nicht der Fall, und wenn dann immer Mittwochs wenn die Hütten geöffnet hatten und die Rentner unterwegs waren. Ok wir haben aktuell andere Situationen. Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht die letzten 3 Seiten des Themas zu lesen. Fazit für mich. Wie aktuell in der Politik. Heiße Luft. Man pöbel, beleidigt, bekriegt den Anderen, obwohl wir eigentlich das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. Biken zusammen mit anderen im Einklang mit den Wanderern. So wird das sicherlich nicht zum Erfolg führen. Ich werde die Hotspots meiden, den Kernzonen fernbleiben und hoffen das ich noch ein paar Jahre im PW fahren DARF. Vielleicht sollte einer mal das Ruder an sich reißen und versuchen alles etwas zu kanalisieren. Ich bin mittlerweile dafür zu alt und hab über die Jahre die Lust dafür verloren. Jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen, über mich herziehen, oder einfach ignorieren.


----------



## stummerwinter (29. März 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte einer mal das Ruder an sich reißen und versuchen alles etwas zu kanalisieren. Ich bin mittlerweile dafür zu alt und hab über die Jahre die Lust dafür verloren.



Aktuell laufen nach meinem Stand an 3 Stellen Bemühungen koordiniert von verschiedenen Akteuren:

Bezirkstag
Round Table
Wegekonzept PW (noch nicht gestartet)


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2021)

Erachtenswert wäre dabei auch noch, wer wo kommerzielle Interessen verfolgt.


----------



## Quente (30. März 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen,....


Johannes 8.7
Ich stelle mich dazu.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich glaube es langt allmählich 🤦‍♂️! Deine Unterstellungen sind einfach nur armselig!!!






Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du sagst es selbst, die Kletterer mussten ein paar Felsen abdrücken. Der Forst aber hat bisher KEINEN Bau auch nur einer einzigen Strecke zur Diskussion gestellt!!! Und was das Thema Umweltschutz angeht: ich glaube jeder, der viel draußen ist liegt das Thema am Herzen. Am Stabenberg geht es jedoch leider nicht darum. Dies ist ein von etlichen Wegen völlig zerfressenes, geografisch an Gemeindegrenzen angepasstes, von Menschen völlig überlaufenes, an Siedlungsgebiete angrenzendes Areal in dem einfach keine Holzwirtschaft möglich ist. Eine Kernzone macht hier vorne für die Tiere überhaupt keinen Sinn. Was meinst du warum alle anderen völlig ab vom Schuss sind?* Ich hab unterm Drachenfels zum Beispiel schon Wildkatzen gesehen. Warum ist da nichts? Naja, da wird es halt paar schöne Douglasien und Buchen geben... 🤷🏼‍♂️*




*








						Communityvideo: HARMONIZE - Gravity MTB Magazine
					

Johannes Gauder hat uns letzte Woche angerufen und uns von seinem neuen Mountainbikefilm berichtet. Zusammen mit Paul Freudenmacher hat er …




					www.gravity-magazine.de
				




Auch ich kehrte zu meinen Wurzeln in die Pfalz zurück – in meinen Augen eine der besten Regionen Deutschlands um sich mit dem Bike auszutoben.* Gleichzeitig eine hervorragende Möglichkeit eine Fahrtechnikschule mit meiner Freundin aufzubauen *und neue Strecken anzulegen. In bester Gemeinschaft, die Jahr für Jahr wächst, entstehen hier immer mehr überragende Trails.

Die erforderlichen Strecken wurden gebaut, *wir machten einige Testshots, perfektionierten meine Skills und legten mit dem Dreh los. Nach 7 Tagen hatten wir schließlich alles im Kasten, inklusive ein paar schicker Fotos.

*Wie kam es zu dem Projekt?*

Wie es der Zufall so wollte, trafen Johannes und ich uns im Herbst letzten Jahres und beschlossen kurzerhand ein gemeinsames Filmprojekt auf die Beine zu stellen. *In erster Linie ging es uns darum, eine coole Zeit und eine Menge Spaß dabei zu haben. Über Wochen und Monate wurden unsere Vorstellungen immer präziser und die Idee reifte. Jeder wollte zeigen, wohin er sich in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. *Und schon war der Winter da, die Pfalz vor der Tür und der Dreh konnte beginnen!

*








						Trailwhisperer 2019: Werdet das beste Trailbau-Team 2019 – MTB-News.de
					

Bewerbt euch für die zweite Auflage des Events und werdet die Trailwhisperer 2019! Zusammen mit dem Bikepark Todtnau, Santa Cruz und SRAM veranstaltet MTB-News.de den Trailwhisperer 2019 und sucht Deutschlands bestes Trailbauer-Team. Eigens für die Aktion steht wieder eine Trail-Spielwiese im...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



*


----------



## schweigi (31. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wildkatzen in Freier Wildbahn anzutreffen, wow wie hast du das angestellt? Und vor allem zu welcher Tageszeit und weshalb warst du unterhalb des Drachenfelsen? Hast wahrscheinlich dein Bike und die Schaufel mit dabei gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238288


Hey Kollege, es reicht langsam hier Leute mit Sachen zu Beschuldigen und noch Bilder zu posten! Das gehört nicht hier her! Ziemlich Charakterlos hier jemanden öffentlich als schlecht darzustellen, nur weils dir nicht gefaellt! Bzw ich les da immer so einen Neid zwischen den Zeilen raus! Ich glaube dir wuerds auch gut gefallen wenn du auf einem Höheren Level Biken könntest und haettes dann wahrscheinlich auch Bock anspruchsvollere Trails zu fahren und waerst dann wahrscheinlich auf öfter auf diesen unterwegs! Ich geb dir aber gerne ein Tip per PN wo du dich weiterentwickeln kannst Fahrtechnisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (31. März 2021)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stefan, meine Aussage war eigentlich durch das Zitat deiner Aussage sehr eindeutig! Keine Ahnung wie du das missverstehen konntest...
Ansonsten hast du dir fürs recherchieren echt nen Sternchen verdient 🤣 Aber nächstes mal schaust du einfach in meinem Profil nach, da findest du dann durch die Verlinkungen eh alles 🤦‍♂️
Zu den Zitaten oben stehe ich, sonst hätte ich sie so nicht getroffen. Kann jeder öffentlich lesen, weiß jeder, dass ich es bin. Warum du das hier aufführst? Keine Ahnung.... Hat aber hier eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun wo sich einige echt bemüht haben konstruktiv zu bleiben.
So und jetzt gehste am Besten mal ne Runde biken, dann läuft das vielleicht auch wieder 🤟


----------



## stummerwinter (31. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Hat aber hier eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun wo sich einige echt bemüht haben konstruktiv zu bleiben.


Das hat sehr wohl was mit dem Thema zu tun, weil es einer der Hauptangriffspunkte der Behörden ist...

Diese Aussage: „Hoffentlich habt auch ihr jetzt richtig Bock bekommen, los zu ziehen, bewaffnet mit Bike und Schaufel!”

Halte ich für kontraproduktiv...und wenn du schreibst, ich habe das bewußt so gesagt, ist es vorsätzlich...

Vll mal zum reflektieren, besser wäre gewesen, so als Anregung:
Wenn Ihr raus geht und Trails angelegt:

fragt vorher den Waldbesitzer
fragt vorher "den Forst"
sprecht vorher mit der Gemeinde
beachtet Schutzzonen

Es ist jetzt mal egal, ob einem die Gesetze/Verordnungen gefallen oder nicht, die sind jetzt mal da...und werden sicher nicht weniger...

Um das mal aus der Sicht der Behörden zu sehen: UNB, die verantwortlich für die Umsetzung der Regeln ist,  bekommt mit, dass sich ein Profi hinstellt und so eine Aussage tätigt. wie würdest Du da reagieren?


Auch wenn euch mittlerweile der Vergleich nervensollte, die Kletterer haben das alles durch, ein Ergebnis daraus ist: Richtlinien für sanftes klettern

Da sind in meinen Augen durchaus Anregungen für die Biker drin...


----------



## Fusionrider (31. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das hat sehr wohl was mit dem Thema zu tun, weil es einer der Hauptangriffspunkte der Behörden ist...
> 
> Diese Aussage: „Hoffentlich habt auch ihr jetzt richtig Bock bekommen, los zu ziehen, bewaffnet mit Bike und Schaufel!”
> 
> ...


Du die Aussage ist an alle Biker gerichtet! Jeder der beim Biken eine Infrastruktur nutzt muss endlich verstehen, dass er dafür  nichts bezahlt hat und diese mit seinen eigenen Händen gefälligst pflegt. Ich kann dieses Konsumverhalten echt nicht mehr sehen. Und zu der Aussage stehe ich weiterhin voll und ganz. Wenn wir alle das vor 15 Jahren kapiert hätten wären wir jetzt eine Untergruppe des PWV, hätten 40000 Mitglieder und keine Sorgen. Die Pfalzbiker haben das mit den Trailpflege-Tagen verstanden und leisten hier großartige Aufklärung. Ich hoffe jeder der hier schreibt legt auch regelmäßig Hand an !!!!

Und alles andere mit Behörde fragen, Waldbesitzer fragen,... ist alles graue Theorie. Wenn ich darauf warten würde hätte ich vor 10 Jahren das Bike an den Nagel hängen können weil ich nichts mehr habe um meinen Sport auszuüben. Wie schauts denn bei den Trailfahrern aus. Warum wartet ihr nicht darauf, dass die Gesetzeslage für euch eindeutig ist und bewegt euch ERST DANN wieder auf den Trails 🤷🏼‍♂️ Andere an den Pranger stellen ist immer einfach. Es lebe die Spaltung 👌


----------



## stummerwinter (31. März 2021)

Das stelle ich nicht in Abrede...oder habe ich das getan?

Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass man sich nicht einbringen soll?

Um das zu verdeutlichen, Achtung, Ich-Botschaft (bin erst seit 9 Jahren wieder in der Pfalz zurück):

bin seit 8 Jahren aktiv beim Klettern unterwegs: sanieren von Ringen, Errosionsschutz, Vogelschutz
bin im Vorstand und kümmere im 4. Jahr um das Thema Vogelschutz (Koordination Kletterer, Behörden, Naturschutz)
habe idR eine Säge dabei auf dem Rad, um auch mal einen umgefallen Baum zu entfernen
bin Mitglied der PB, habe es leider nur bisher nicht geschaft wirklich in Kontakt zu treten, da ich kein Whatsapp nutze (das scheint tatsächlich so ziemlich das einzige Kommunikationsmedium zu sein was funktioniert, habe ich als Kritik bei der MGV angebracht)

Ich habe deine Aussage einer (in meinen Augen) kontruktiven Kritik unterzogen...


----------



## Quente (31. März 2021)

50m Wanderpfade im Jahr pflegen - 5000m wilde Wege im Jahr buddeln, reine Augenwischerei.


----------



## Fusionrider (31. März 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> 50m Wanderpfade im Jahr pflegen - 5000m wilde Wege im Jahr buddeln, reine Augenwischerei.


Ich pflege nahezu keine Wanderpfade weil ich die nicht nutze. Ich hoffe bei dir sieht das anders aus. Zumal es in erster Linie um die Aufklärung geht. Jeder Einzelne ist angehalten hier etwas nachhaltig zu ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (31. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Vll mal zum reflektieren, besser wäre gewesen, so als Anregung:
> Wenn Ihr raus geht und Trails angelegt:
> 
> fragt vorher den Waldbesitzer
> ...


Das ist vllt gut gemeint aber leider naiv.
Wie schon mal geschrieben, bin ich lange genug dabei, um sagen zu können, dass das so nichts bringt. Überall wo es heute legale Trails gibt, und ich meine jetzt keine Wanderwege, sondern fürs biken angelegt, gab es vorher Stress.

Was Schutzzonen betrifft, bin ich allerdings voll bei Dir. 
Übrigens sind 75% des Waldbesitzes in RLP in öffentlicher Hand, genau genommen gehört dieser Anteil allen. So von wegen Besitzer fragen....


----------



## MrMoe (31. März 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Auch wenn euch mittlerweile der Vergleich nervensollte, die Kletterer haben das alles durch, ein Ergebnis daraus ist: Richtlinien für sanftes klettern
> 
> Da sind in meinen Augen durchaus Anregungen für die Biker drin...



In den Richtlinien für sanftes Klettern sind bestimmt Anregungen für Biker zu finden, gar keine Frage.

Der Vergleich zu den Kletterern hinkt in meinen Augen aber zumindest teilweise, denn deren Ausübungsorte sind ziemlich standortgebunden, weshalb Behörden viel leichter die Einhaltung von Verboten durchsetzen können. Die Kletterer haben kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, als sich an die Verbote zu halten, denn die Behörde muss einfach in (un-)regelmäßigem Abstand den Fels kontrollieren.

Im Gegensatz dazu könnte die Bikegemeinschaft bei einem dauerhaft gesperrtem Trail einfach auf einen anderen Berg ausweichen und eine neue Strecke anlegen.
Den Behörden fehlt definitiv die Kapazität, so etwas zu unterbinden, weshalb eigentlich viel größeres Interesse darin bestehen müsste, legale Lösungen zu erarbeiten.
Die Verhandlungsposition der MTBler ist im Vergleich zu den Kletterern eine andere (in meinen Augen sogar eine stärkere). Ich für meinen Teil halte es für legitim diese Verhandlungsposition auch deutlich zu machen, da zeigt sich aktuell halt in dem Katz- und Mausspiel.


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du die Aussage ist an alle Biker gerichtet! Jeder der beim Biken eine Infrastruktur nutzt muss endlich verstehen, dass er dafür  nichts bezahlt hat und diese mit seinen eigenen Händen gefälligst pflegt. Ich kann dieses Konsumverhalten echt nicht mehr sehen. Und zu der Aussage stehe ich weiterhin voll und ganz. Wenn wir alle das vor 15 Jahren kapiert hätten wären wir jetzt eine Untergruppe des PWV, hätten 40000 Mitglieder und keine Sorgen. Die Pfalzbiker haben das mit den Trailpflege-Tagen verstanden und leisten hier großartige Aufklärung. Ich hoffe jeder der hier schreibt legt auch regelmäßig Hand an !!!!
> 
> Und alles andere mit Behörde fragen, Waldbesitzer fragen,... ist alles graue Theorie. Wenn ich darauf warten würde hätte ich vor 10 Jahren das Bike an den Nagel hängen können weil ich nichts mehr habe um meinen Sport auszuüben. Wie schauts denn bei den Trailfahrern aus. Warum wartet ihr nicht darauf, dass die Gesetzeslage für euch eindeutig ist und bewegt euch ERST DANN wieder auf den Trails 🤷🏼‍♂️ Andere an den Pranger stellen ist immer einfach. Es lebe die Spaltung 👌


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist das Hauptproblem für die Diskutanten hier nicht, dass Du (mit Sinn und Verstand) Wege zum Radfahren anlegst, sondern dass Du Dich damit im Internet brüstest.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist das Hauptproblem für die Diskutanten hier nicht, dass Du (mit Sinn und Verstand) Wege zum Radfahren anlegst, sondern dass Du Dich damit im Internet brüstest.


Ich glaube, es sind sich alle einig, dass eine vor einem Jahr in einem Interview gegebene Aussage, im Licht der aktuellen Lage mehr als ungünstig rüber kommt. Ein brüsten kann ich da aber echt nicht erkennen.
Bis auf einen, der hier einen Privatkrieg auslebt, weil er mal eine unschöne Begegnung hatte, zu der es mit Sicherheit auch eine zweite Sicht gibt, vertreten die Contra-Diskutanten eigentlich äußerst konstruktiv die absolut berechtigte Sicht, illegales Anlegen von Wegen nicht gut zu heißen.
Ich kann beide Seiten absolut verstehen, da die Lösung in der Mitte der Extreme zu finden sein wird.
Tatsache ist, der riesen Run auf den Wald ist nicht durch neue Trails entstanden, das Mountainbiken hat einfach gerade einen enormen Boom erfahren, und das ist auch erstmal gut so! Der Anteil an Trailtouristen ist sicherlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, die Konflikte, da wo es sie überhaupt gibt, entstehen aber durch Mischnutzung auf Waldwegen. Als Wanderer hat man mittlerweile kaum noch das Naturerlebnis "Ruhe", solange man sich nicht in den hinteren Wald verzieht. Da kann ich den Unmut absolut verstehen.
Leider ist die Lösung der Verantwortlichen lediglich, "die Biker müssen weg".
Wir sollten uns darauf konzentrieren alle zusammen Druck auszuüben, anstatt uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen.
Tretet in die Vereine ein!
Es bildet sich gerade eine Allianz aus Pfalzbikern, DAV usw., die jede tatkräftige Hilfe brauchen kann! Es sind alleine hier im Thread so viele wortgewaltige, reflektierte Menschen am Werk, die aus allen möglichen Ecken der Gesellschaft kommen...genau diesen Querschnitt braucht es in großer Zahl auf dem Papier um gehört zu werden!
Hier im Unterforum bringt die Politik nicht viel...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Stefan, meine Aussage war eigentlich durch das Zitat deiner Aussage sehr eindeutig! Keine Ahnung wie du das missverstehen konntest...
> Ansonsten hast du dir fürs recherchieren echt nen Sternchen verdient 🤣 Aber nächstes mal schaust du einfach in meinem Profil nach, da findest du dann durch die Verlinkungen eh alles 🤦‍♂️
> Zu den Zitaten oben stehe ich, sonst hätte ich sie so nicht getroffen. Kann jeder öffentlich lesen, weiß jeder, dass ich es bin. Warum du das hier aufführst? Keine Ahnung.... Hat aber hier eigentlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun wo sich einige echt bemüht haben konstruktiv zu bleiben.
> So und jetzt gehste am Besten mal ne Runde biken, dann läuft das vielleicht auch wieder 🤟



§ 36
Aufgaben und Befugnisse zur Abwehr von Gefahren für den Wald​(1) Das Forstamt hat als Sonderordnungsbehörde die Aufgabe, Gefahren, die dem Wald und den seinen Wirkungen dienenden Einrichtungen durch Dritte drohen, abzuwehren. Sie hat die Befugnisse der allgemeinen Ordnungsbehörden nach dem zweiten und dritten Abschnitt des ersten Teils des Polizei- und Ordnungsbehördengesetzes (POG).


----------



## schweigi (1. April 2021)

FrOHe OstERN ihr Kacker! \,,/


----------



## Quente (1. April 2021)

Am Abend des 31.03.21 wurden 2 übermütige Downhill MTBer/innen von 4 mutigen Jagdaufsehern daran gehindert Waldfrevel zu begehen und über  Nacht  in der Stabenbergwarte festgehalten. Am Morgen des 01.04.21 wurden die 2 MTBer/innen gegen Zahlung von 50,--€ von der Ordnungsbehörde aus ihrer misslichen Lage befreit.


----------



## stummerwinter (1. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Was Schutzzonen betrifft, bin ich allerdings voll bei Dir.
> Übrigens sind 75% des Waldbesitzes in RLP in öffentlicher Hand, genau genommen gehört dieser Anteil allen. So von wegen Besitzer fragen....


Trotzdem sollte man vorher den "Verwalter" fragen und die Gesetze Verordnungen beachten...

Du versetzt auch auch nicht einfach eine Ortsstraße oder haust Schlaglöcher rein damit es mit dem SUV mehr spass macht...


MrMoe schrieb:


> In den Richtlinien für sanftes Klettern sind bestimmt Anregungen für Biker zu finden, gar keine Frage.
> 
> Der Vergleich zu den Kletterern hinkt in meinen Augen aber zumindest teilweise, denn deren Ausübungsorte sind ziemlich standortgebunden, weshalb Behörden viel leichter die Einhaltung von Verboten durchsetzen können. Die Kletterer haben kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, als sich an die Verbote zu halten, denn die Behörde muss einfach in (un-)regelmäßigem Abstand den Fels kontrollieren.
> 
> ...


Was bei weit über 300 Türmen und Massiven an den geklettert wird genau so unmöglich ist, da schlicht nicht überprüfbar...

Im moment schaffen es die Behörden nicht mal die gesperrten Buhlstein- und Rötzensteinpfeiler zu besuchen um die ganzen Wanderer und Fotographen aus dem Sperrbereich zu holen.

Wieso sollten die MTBler eine stärkere Position haben?
Klettern im Pfäler Wald an den Felsen: seit über 120 Jahren, PK feierte 2019 100 Jähriges bestehen

Als Beispiel: den AK Klettern und Naturschutz gibt es seit über 30 Jahren, in dem Behörden mit Naturschutzverbänden und Kletterern zusammenarbeiten

MTB im Pfäler Wald: seit 1980er - PB gibt es seit 4 oder 5 Jahren (bin da nicht sicher)

Es war als Anregung gedacht, da hier Kompromisse von allen gefordert werden...und ja, einige Behörden tuen sich schwer mit dem Thema MTB...



DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sind sich alle einig, dass eine vor einem Jahr in einem Interview gegebene Aussage, im Licht der aktuellen Lage mehr als ungünstig rüber kommt.



Das Thema ist aber nicht neu...wenn ich mich recht entsinne hingen vor 3 oder 4 Jahren bei Klingenmünster auch schon Schilder vom Forst an den gebauten Trails...Corona hat das bestehende Problem nur in den Fokus gerückt, das wäre früher oder später sowieso gekommen.

Von daher halte ich die Aussage damals schon nur für bedingt hilfreich...oder aber vll mal reflektieren dass sich die Rahmenbedingungen verschärft haben...


----------



## captainz3 (2. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Darf ich das Bild nutzen? Wollte dem Ministerium mit Hinweis aus den Presseartikel eine Mail schreiben, wo das im Landeswaldgesetz steht. Dazu noch ein Bild wie es aktuell in Bindersbach aussieht...


Hi Stummerwinter,

ich hatte das schonmal an anderer Stelle aus dem Landesforstgesetz zitiert. Bitte selbst Nachlesen unter Paragraph 22 (3) und (7) für die Definition von Waldwegen. Daraus folgt: Wanderwege befahren ist verboten. 
Also am Besten sollten wir uns mit dieser Einsicht alle selbst anzeigen und gleich ein anderes Hobby suchen. 😉
Außer natürlich diejenigen die ausschließlich auf Forststraßen unterwegs sind....





__





						Landesrecht Rheinland-Pfalz
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen




					landesrecht.rlp.de


----------



## captainz3 (2. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der regelmäßig baut, der sich noch nicht für die Legalisierung von Strecken eingesetzt hat. Genauso wenig mache ich Trailfahrern den Vorwurf sich nicht für eine eindeutige Gesetzeslage bzw. legale Ausführung ihres Hobbys aus Sicht der Grundstückseigentümer einzusetzen.
> Aber wenn die Buddler nicht mehr buddeln dürfen bis es was legales gibt sollen dann etwa die Trailfahrer auch nur noch auf breiten Wegen unterwegs sein bis die Gesetzeslage eindeutig ist? Damit ist doch unserem Sport überhaupt nicht geholfen! Dann können wir alles zusammen demnächst nur noch graveln...
> 
> 
> Und wie genau sind die Wanderwege in den letzten 100 Jahren durch den PWV entstanden auf denen sich die Trailbiker bewegen?


Zum Beispiel so...woran man sieht, dass es schon zu jeder Zeit ein Gezanke um das Anlegen und Nutzen von Trails im Wald gab. Damals waren die Gründe sogar noch besser nachvollziehbar. Den heutigen Nutzer des Eselsweg stört der Ursprung nicht mehr...im Gegenteil: Heute finden das alle toll und stellen diese Tafel zur illegalen Vergangenheit auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. April 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Hi Stummerwinter,
> 
> ich hatte das schonmal an anderer Stelle aus dem Landesforstgesetz zitiert. Bitte selbst Nachlesen unter Paragraph 22 (3) und (7) für die Definition von Waldwegen. Daraus folgt: Wanderwege befahren ist verboten.
> Also am Besten sollten wir uns mit dieser Einsicht alle selbst anzeigen und gleich ein anderes Hobby suchen. 😉
> ...


Hört doch endlich mal damit auf dieses blöde Rlp-Waldgesetzt rauszukramen. Das ist so in der Form nicht korrekt und das schrieb ich schon 100x. Bundesrecht schlägt Landesrecht und es gilt die StVO im Wald.
Die Definition "Wanderweg" gibt es nicht ausser, dieser Weg ist zu diesem Zweck "Zweckbestimmt", dementsprechend gewidmet und das ist nicht der Fall!
Und laut VwV ist auch ein Waldweg eine Strasse, weil öffentlicher Verkehr (Radfahren) dort stattfindet!!!


----------



## dopero (2. April 2021)

Sich bei der DIMB zu informieren scheint aufwändiger zu sein, als sich selber eine falsche Begründung zusammen zu basteln.
🤬


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. April 2021)

Sry falsch


----------



## jenelajens (4. April 2021)

Hallo, 

was mich ja bei den ganzen Diskussionen immer wundert (evtl. ist da auch schon was passiert): Warum geht man ja zu Bauen denn nicht direkt in den Pfälzer Wald (und nicht Kalmit, Weinbiet, Stabenberg etc.)? Ich wohne in NW und wenn ich mal eine längere Runde fahre, dann denke ich mir schon, dass das Elmsteiner Tal, Lambrecht oder Modenbachtal viel Potenzial bei wenig Konfliktpotential hat. Und wenn man die einschlägigen Parkplätze anschaut, sind eh viele mit den Auto unterwegs.

Dann habe ich noch eine ganz neutrale Meinung zu den letzten Seiten: Man muss sich überlegen, wo man sich als Individualist im Kollektiv positioniert. Jedes Team wird gesprengt, wenn ein einzelnes Individuum sich überbordende Vorteile nimmt, weil das Team nicht mehr anerkannt wird oder Teammitglieder kein Bock mehr haben. Das heisst, dass Mitglieder in Vereinen vereinsschädlich agieren, wenn sie unbedacht Strecken bauen, weil es der Akzeptanz des Vereines schädigt. Ich wünsche mir auch, dass es auch Gravity orientiertes Netz im PW gibt, aber wenn das durch ist, sind die wilden Strecken definitiv rufschädigend. Waldgesetze möchte ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren, weil Normen und Richtlinien aus der Bronzezeit zu Eisenzeit nicht zielführend waren.

Stefan


----------



## talybont (10. April 2021)

jenelajens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was mich ja bei den ganzen Diskussionen immer wundert (evtl. ist da auch schon was passiert): Warum geht man ja zu Bauen denn nicht direkt in den Pfälzer Wald (und nicht Kalmit, Weinbiet, Stabenberg etc.)? Ich wohne in NW und wenn ich mal eine längere Runde fahre, dann denke ich mir schon, dass das Elmsteiner Tal, Lambrecht oder Modenbachtal viel Potenzial bei wenig Konfliktpotential hat. Und wenn man die einschlägigen Parkplätze anschaut, sind eh viele mit den Auto unterwegs.


War heute nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder im PW - dem Regen im Rheingau entflohen. Bin die 4er Tour ab Hochspeyer gefahren. Was habe ich gesehen? 15 Soaziergänger, drei Hunde und NULL Mountainbiker! Die These dürfte durchaus stimmen!


----------



## on any sunday (11. April 2021)

Ist doch normal, ausser an den Hotpspots trifft man bei längeren Touren kaum Menschen im Pfälzer Wald. Und wenn, kann man sich mit denen oft freundlich unterhalten. 




MTB Pfalz 2019-026 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## Deleted 515833 (11. April 2021)

Diese Erfahrung teile ich!


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. April 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> War heute nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder im PW - dem Regen im Rheingau entflohen. Bin die 4er Tour ab Hochspeyer gefahren. Was habe ich gesehen? 15 Soaziergänger, drei Hunde und NULL Mountainbiker! Die These dürfte durchaus stimmen!


Tief drin, abseits der Haardt, gibts halt weniger Fressbuden und noch weniger Fressbuden mit Parkplatz direkt vorm Tresen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (11. April 2021)

Heh is eigentlich ne super Idee. Wirfst irgendwo ne Ladung Würstchen ab und dann hast du den Wald alleine für dich. Die Ganzen Waldzombies stürzen sich auf die Würste und verteilen sich nicht im Wald. Wo sie nur Müll hinterlassen und Biker anmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wäre es ein erster und wichtiger Schritt, wenn sich die MTBler (zB organisiert durch Pfalz-Biker und/oder DIMB)  in Abstimmung mit der UNB hinstellen und (ggf zusammen mit dem Forst) die Strecke am renaturieren...
> 
> Das wurde ich für ein gutes Signal Richtung UNB NW sehen...so verschärft sich der Konfilkt immer weiter...
> 
> Das wäre eine eindeutige Positionierung gegen das illegale buddeln...


Dafür würde ich sogar vorbeikommen!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Diese Aussage: „Hoffentlich habt auch ihr jetzt richtig Bock bekommen, los zu ziehen, bewaffnet mit Bike und Schaufel!”
> 
> 
> Um das mal aus der Sicht der Behörden zu sehen: UNB, die verantwortlich für die Umsetzung der Regeln ist,  bekommt mit, dass sich ein Profi hinstellt und so eine Aussage tätigt. wie würdest Du da reagieren?



Eigentlich hat die UNB da im Zusammenhang mit dem angelegten Trail nur eine Möglichkeit! Vor allem mit dem zusätzlichen Verweis auf die Fahrtechnikschule. -> Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten, da es sich nicht mehr nur um eine OWi handelt!




Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du die Aussage ist an alle Biker gerichtet! Jeder der beim Biken eine Infrastruktur nutzt muss endlich verstehen, dass er dafür  nichts bezahlt hat und diese mit seinen eigenen Händen gefälligst pflegt.



Pflege ja! Neuanlage Nein! Und der Aufruf in dem Artikel war eindeutig! Es ging darum anzulegen nicht zu Pflegen!



Fusionrider schrieb:


> Ich pflege nahezu keine Wanderpfade weil ich die nicht nutze. Ich hoffe bei dir sieht das anders aus.



Also ausschließlich illegale Neuanlage... 😠



DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sind sich alle einig, dass eine vor einem Jahr in einem Interview gegebene Aussage, im Licht der aktuellen Lage mehr als ungünstig rüber kommt.



Mann könnte es auch als Aufruf werten und.eine Mitschuld suchen..



jenelajens schrieb:


> Das heisst, dass Mitglieder in Vereinen vereinsschädlich agieren, wenn sie unbedacht Strecken bauen, weil es der Akzeptanz des Vereines schädigt.



Keine Positionierung gegen das buddeln stellt schon eine Schädigung des Ansehens und der Akzeptanz seitens der Behörde dar.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. April 2021)

> stummerwinter schrieb:
> Diese Aussage: „Hoffentlich habt auch ihr jetzt richtig Bock bekommen, los zu ziehen, bewaffnet mit Bike und Schaufel!”
> 
> 
> Um das mal aus der Sicht der Behörden zu sehen: UNB, die verantwortlich für die Umsetzung der Regeln ist, bekommt mit, dass sich ein Profi hinstellt und so eine Aussage tätigt. wie würdest Du da reagieren?



Eigentlich hat die UNB da im Zusammenhang mit dem angelegten Trail nur eine Möglichkeit! Vor allem mit dem zusätzlichen Verweis auf die Fahrtechnikschule. -> Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten, da es sich nicht mehr nur um eine OWi handelt!




> Fusionrider schrieb:
> Du die Aussage ist an alle Biker gerichtet! Jeder der beim Biken eine Infrastruktur nutzt muss endlich verstehen, dass er dafür nichts bezahlt hat und diese mit seinen eigenen Händen gefälligst pflegt.



Pflege ja! Neuanlage Nein! Und der Aufruf in dem Artikel war eindeutig! Es ging darum anzulegen nicht zu Pflegen!



> Fusionrider schrieb:
> Ich pflege nahezu keine Wanderpfade weil ich die nicht nutze. Ich hoffe bei dir sieht das anders aus.



Also ausschließlich illegale Neuanlage... 😠

es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft Handlungsbedarf sieht, es würde mich nicht wundern, denn der User Fusionrider zieht ja klar Stellung zu seinen Handlungen.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (12. April 2021)

[persönliches von Moderation entfernt]

In jedem Fall gibt’s du bestimmt mal nem 1A Wanderer ab der mit erhobenem Finger zetert „das ist hier aber verboten“


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

@stonelebs12: wie kommst Du auf Straftat? Anlegen von Trails in nach der aktuellen Verordnung nur eine OWI...oder habe ich das was übersehen?

Aber nicht unterschätzen, auch eine OWI kann teuer werden...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

Is den irgendjemand der Meinung, dass man diesen Zielkonflikt in einem Forum auflösen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

Nein...lösen sicher nicht, aber die Situation darstellen, zB der Rahmen durch Gesetzeslage, und ggf sensibilisieren...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nein...lösen sicher nicht, aber die Situation darstellen, zB der Rahmen durch Gesetzeslage, und ggf sensibilisieren...


Die Gesetzeslage? Sry aber das is wie wenn du als Patient deinen Arzt aufklären willst.


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

Wieso? Gesetze sind zumindest in RLP alle verfügbar...was ggf fehlt ist die juristische Auslegung...

Es gibt sicher Wortlaute, da kann man diskutieren (und benötigen im Zweifel einen Richterspruch), aber es gibt andere die sind eindeutig...also wenn ich mir den §7 in der Biosphärenreservatsverordnung anschaue wurde ich schon sagen, dass da einige eindeutig sind...


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> [persönliches von Moderation entfernt]
> 
> In jedem Fall gibt’s du bestimmt mal nem 1A Wanderer ab der mit erhobenem Finger zetert „das ist hier aber verboten“


Was hat es mit blockwartmenatlität zu tun wen jemand scheiße bauen als solches bezeichnet? Nochmals illegales bauen beschleunigt keine Genehmigung von legalen trails! Ganz im gegenteil! Erste Reaktion ist immer sperren abreißen, und nach genereller Sperre rufen! Und genau die wird kommen! Der Vergleich zum Klettern wurde schon gezogen! Schau Mal über den Teller Rand!

Klettern in NRW z.b. Stenzel Berg bei Bonn -> Übernahme durch den DAV inkl Pflege wurde von einer einzelnen Person dauerhaft verhindert, wenige Jahre später wurde ein Wegeplan durchgeboxt nachdem die Anwohner diesen im Zusammenhang mit dem geplanten Nationalpark abgelehnt haben und dadurch der NP nicht zustande kam! MTB auf interessanten wegen hat sich erledigt selbst für meine Kids 5 und 9 absolut uninteressant was da noch befahren werden darf!

Niedeggen, da wurden über Nacht von den Naturschützern Fakten geschaffen! Haken abgesägt/abgesägt. Ergebniss nur noch 3% der Fläche nutzbar!

Glaub mit durch diese illegale buddelei wird alles was bis jetzt geduldet wurde auch endgültig und dauerhaft verboten!

In einem Satz: Buddeln und Neuanlage von Wegen ohne Zustimmung der Behörden.und Eigentümer, ist scheiße und nicht zu tolerieren!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

Das ist was man im ersten Semester Medizinstudium lernt, man soll sich selbst nicht diagnostizieren. Dann wird ein dunkler Fleck am Hintern gleich zu Krebs. Das ist bei Jura nicht anders. 
Denn Recht haben ist nicht gleich Recht bekommen. 
Dh nimm das Zepter in die Hand, lass ne Anzeige aufsetzen und schau wie weit du kommst. Dann schreibst du das Ergebnis hier ins Forum und andere Buddler können sich drauf einstellen und es hätte u.u. eine abschreckende Wirkung. Anders lässt sich das nicht klären.
Sabbeln kann man noch Jahrhunderte.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Das ist was man im ersten Semester Medizinstudium lernt, man soll sich selbst nicht diagnostizieren. Dann wird ein dunkler Fleck am Hintern gleich zu Krebs. Das ist bei Jura nicht anders.
> Denn Recht haben ist nicht gleich Recht bekommen.
> Dh nimm das Zepter in die Hand, lass ne Anzeige aufsetzen und schau wie weit du kommst. Dann schreibst du das Ergebnis hier ins Forum und andere Buddler können sich drauf einstellen und es hätte u.u. eine abschreckende Wirkung. Anders lässt sich das nicht klären.
> Sabbeln kann man noch Jahrhunderte.


Reichen dir die Erfahrungen aus anderen Bereichen anderer nicht?Mann wach auf und denk Mal nach!

Ach ne zwecklos vorher gilt Wohl:

[persönliches von Moderation entfernt]


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Das ist was man im ersten Semester Medizinstudium lernt, man soll sich selbst nicht diagnostizieren. Dann wird ein dunkler Fleck am Hintern gleich zu Krebs. Das ist bei Jura nicht anders.
> Denn Recht haben ist nicht gleich Recht bekommen.
> Dh nimm das Zepter in die Hand, lass ne Anzeige aufsetzen und schau wie weit du kommst. Dann schreibst du das Ergebnis hier ins Forum und andere Buddler können sich drauf einstellen und es hätte u.u. eine abschreckende Wirkung. Anders lässt sich das nicht klären.
> Sabbeln kann man noch Jahrhunderte.


Ich wette, es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann wird das passieren. Dann gibts Anzeigen und Bußgelder. 

Hat einer Informationen darüber dass letzte Woche kontrolliert wurde am Weinbiet?


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> [persönliches von Moderation entfernt]



Usern die im Fotoalbum Benutzern von „illegalen Trails“ Verletzungen wünschen, kann ich nunmal nicht mit Freundlichkeit begegnen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Reichen dir die Erfahrungen aus anderen Bereichen anderer nicht?Mann wach auf und denk Mal nach!
> 
> Ach ne zwecklos vorher gilt Wohl:
> 
> [persönliches von Moderation entfernt]


Was hat das mit Hirn zu tun. Wenn bei dir in der Strasse einer immer zu schnell fährt, dann können die ganzen Nachbarn auch die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass einer immer zu schnell fährt. Dann sabbelst du doch auch nicht in nem Forum rum sondern zeigst den an und schaust was bei rum kommt. Du bist nur zu Feige es tatsächlich zu machen, sonst gar nix.


----------



## Fusionrider (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nein...lösen sicher nicht, aber die Situation darstellen, zB der Rahmen durch Gesetzeslage, und ggf sensibilisieren...


Du willst ernsthaft als Mountainbiker, der sich auf Wanderwegen bewegt zum Forst marschieren und die Buddler anschwärzen. Na dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen!



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Glaub mit durch diese illegale buddelei wird alles was bis jetzt geduldet wurde auch endgültig und dauerhaft verboten!
> 
> In einem Satz: Buddeln und Neuanlage von Wegen ohne Zustimmung der Behörden.und Eigentümer, ist scheiße und nicht zu tolerieren!


Ich glaube, wenn sämtliche Nutzer der gebuddelten Strecken von heute auf morgen auf einmal wieder auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs sind, dann hast du ein wahres Problem und ein paar Wochen später wohl auch keine Grauzone mehr sondern Fakten...



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft Handlungsbedarf sieht, es würde mich nicht wundern, denn der User Fusionrider zieht ja klar Stellung zu seinen Handlungen.


Wenn du nur einen Bruchteil deiner Energie gegen meine Person dazu nutzen würdest, gegen die momentane Rechtslage und das Befahren der Wanderwege vorzugehen wären wir deutlich weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (12. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Usern die im Fotoalbum Benutzern von „illegalen Trails“ Verletzungen wünschen, kann ich nunmal nicht mit Freundlichkeit begegnen...


Das ist BRUTAL! Welche psychische Verfassung hat man bitte, wenn man sowas tippt???


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft als Mountainbiker, der sich auf Wanderwegen bewegt zum Forst marschieren und die Buddler anschwärzen. Na dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen!
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, wenn sämtliche Nutzer der gebuddelten Strecken von heute auf morgen auf einmal wieder auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs sind, dann hast du ein wahres Problem und ein paar Wochen später wohl auch keine Grauzone mehr sondern Fakten...
> ...


Es sind *Wege.*
Es ist als Radfahrer nicht klug, eine bestimmte Nutzungsart damit zu verbinden.
Im übrigen ist auch ein Weg, was illegal in den Wald gebuddelt wird.


----------



## Livestrong.com (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal den Artikel auf Gravity angesehen...
> 
> Und dann wundern wir uns, dass von Seiten der Behörden so drauf gehauen wird?



mich wundert eher das noch keine Anzeige raus . Solche Leute und rücksichtlose biker sorgen dann für verbote.


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du willst ernsthaft als Mountainbiker, der sich auf Wanderwegen bewegt zum Forst marschieren und die Buddler anschwärzen. Na dann wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen!


Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben? Wüsste nicht, dass ich zum denunzieren aufgerufen habe...


----------



## Livestrong.com (12. April 2021)

Ich hab bisher mit den Wanderern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.  Meine Frau und ich versuchen aber immer samstags morgens dort zu biken .  Nur Illegales buddeln kann man nicht dulden im Wald.  Verstehe gar nicht was man da diskutiert . Wenn ich früher DH fahren wollte gab Es dafür den Bikepark. ist die Strecke die Kalmit runter legal genehmigt ?


----------



## Symion (12. April 2021)

Man merkt hier deutlich das Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft. Fast alle sind satt und nehmen alles als "Gott" gegeben an.

Wer hier so sehr lautstark gegen gebuddelte Trails wettert sollte sich mal überlegen wo die anderen offziellen Trails denn her kommen. Meint ihr die wurden damals vom Forst angelegt damit ihr dort spazieren / radfahren oder was auch immer könnt? NEIN.
Wären die entsprechenden Stellen daran interessiert solche zu schaffen, dann würde das auch in großen Stil passieren.


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

Ist es nicht das hier, was wir alle anstreben sollten? Ein Miteinander, kein Gegeneinander?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

3 Probleme sehe ich ich deinem Post.
1. wer ist "man"
2. weiss ich nicht was die Definition ist von "Downhill"
3. wen interessiert was du früher fahren wolltest?

Es geht drum eine Mitte zu finden, womit alle leben können und sry ich weiss echt nicht, ob da soviel gebuddelt wird, dass irgendwann der Wald weg is. Dafür sorgt das Forstamt schon selbst. 
Für mich spiegelt das nicht die Realität, sondern ist eher psychlogischer Natur. 
Es kann nur eine Negativliste geben, da die Anzahl der positiven "Biker" nicht in die Rechnung mit einfliessen.
Wie mit der AfD. Das ist ein kleiner Haufen (Vollpfosten) der unheimlich laut brüllt und man könnte meinen es repräsentiert die Mehrheit. Dem ist aber nicht so. 
Wenn von 1000 Bikern 5 oder 10 dabei sind die buddeln... was soll der scheiss?


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Man merkt hier deutlich das Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft. Fast alle sind satt und nehmen alles als "Gott" gegeben an.
> 
> Wer hier so sehr lautstark gegen gebuddelte Trails wettert sollte sich mal überlegen wo die anderen offziellen Trails denn her kommen. Meint ihr die wurden damals vom Forst angelegt damit ihr dort spazieren / radfahren oder was auch immer könnt? NEIN.
> Wären die entsprechenden Stellen daran interessiert solche zu schaffen, dann würde das auch in großen Stil passieren.



Glaubst du im Ernst, dass es da nicht mehr braucht als illegale Trails um offizielle Strecken zu bekommen? Das ist extrem naiv.
Es sind jahrelange Gespräche, Entgegenkommen seitens Behörden und vernünftige Planungen und Nutzungskonzepte notwendig. Nicht nur eine Handvoll Buddler, die auch irgendwie „Gott“ spielen.

Bemerkt ihr eigentlich die ganzen Schilder, die aufgehängt werden? Das neue vom Forstamt Haardt bei Gleisweiler?

Also für mich sieht dass nicht danach aus, als würde man sich bereits annähern und dem Druck nachgegeben! Soviel zum Thema illegale Trails sind der Garant dafür, dass Strecken dadurch legalisiert werden 🤦🏻
Bei weitem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1248613
> Ist es nicht das hier, was wir alle anstreben sollten? Ein Miteinander, kein Gegeneinander?



Ich würde sofort einen größeren Geld-Betrag spenden, wenn einer 100 dieser Schilder anfertigen und an den Haupt(Wanderwegen) der Pfalz anbringen würde.


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher mit den Wanderern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.  Meine Frau und ich versuchen aber immer samstags morgens dort zu biken .  Nur Illegales buddeln kann man nicht dulden im Wald.  Verstehe gar nicht was man da diskutiert .


Zumal es ja an der Haardt wirklich genug Wege gibt! Oder hat sich da die Natur wieder alles zurückgeholt? (nachdem ich 2009 von MA nach WI gezogen bin)


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Zumal es ja an der Haardt wirklich genug Wege gibt! Oder hat sich da die Natur wieder alles zurückgeholt? (nachdem ich 2009 von MA nach WI gezogen bin)


Also wenn man von Mannheim nach Wiesbaden zieht dann muss man auch kerngesund sein!!!!!


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Es geht drum eine Mitte zu finden, womit alle leben können und sry ich weiss echt nicht, ob da soviel gebuddelt wird, dass irgendwann der Wald weg is. Dafür sorgt das Forstamt schon selbst.
> 
> Wenn von 1000 Bikern 5 oder 10 dabei sind die buddeln... was soll der scheiss?


Bei der ersten Aussage bin ich bei Dir...

Nein, dass Problem ist nicht unbedingt die Menge (wobei ich schon überrascht war, dass es so viele sind) sondern wie und vor allem wo gebuddelt wird.

Es ist halt schlicht, sry für den Ausdruck, dämlich, in der Kernzone einen Trail anzulegen, jetzt mal völlig egal, wie die Kernzone entstanden ist (diese Fakten werden wir nichts mehr ändern, ebenso an den Schutzgebieten). Die Enduro/DH-Strecke an der Kalmit geht durch ein Vogelschutzgebiet...

Und an der Haardt ist quasi zwischen Annweiler und DÜW alle Hänge was in die Rheinebene runter geht Vogelschutzgebiet...

Tante Edit: noch zur DH-Strecke an der Kalmit, nach meinem Stand ist eine legalisierung in Arbeit, im Moment hängt es an einem fehlenden Gutachten zur Bewertung, ob die Strecke ein Problem darstellt

Aber da bin ich auch nur "Dritter" und nicht direkt an der Quelle...


----------



## dopero (12. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort einen größeren Geld-Betrag spenden, wenn einer 100 dieser Schilder anfertigen und an den Haupt(Wanderwegen) der Pfalz anbringen würde.


Jein.
Frag erst mal ein paar Wanderer was sie unter „Wanderer haben Vorrang“ verstehen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach: sobald da was von Vorrang steht, hat sich die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme erledigt.
Deswegen besser das DIMB Schild verwenden, das vermeidet diesen Satz, der immer (gerne) missverstanden wird.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Jein.
> Frag erst mal ein paar Wanderer was sie unter „Wanderer haben Vorrang“ verstehen.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach: sobald da was von Vorrang steht, hat sich die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme erledigt.
> Deswegen besser das DIMB Schild verwenden, das vermeidet diesen Satz, der immer (gerne) missverstanden wird.
> Anhang anzeigen 1248648


Stimmt. Noch besser 👌👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Aussage bin ich bei Dir...
> 
> Nein, dass Problem ist nicht unbedingt die Menge (wobei ich schon überrascht war, dass es so viele sind) sondern wie und vor allem wo gebuddelt wird.
> 
> ...


Ok versteh ich! Hast recht, das finde ich auch dämlich!


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Bundesrecht schlägt Landesrecht und es gilt die StVO im Wald.


Dazu noch was, da ist wohl im diesem Beispiel richtig...

Es kann aber sein, dass in bestimmten Bereichen das schärfere Landesnaturschutzgesetz gilt und das BNatSchG...in Bezug auf NATURA 2000 sagt EU-Recht im Prinzip, Landesrecht kann schäfer als Bunderecht sein.

Ein Beispiel hierfür, ist aber eher relevant für Kletterer:

LNatSchG §15:


> (1) Weitere gesetzlich geschützte Biotope im Sinne des § 30 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BNatSchG sind:
> 
> 1.
> Felsflurkomplexe,
> ...



Im BNatSchG steht drin: "...oder deren charakteristischen Zustand *erheblich* zu verändern."


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Jein.
> Frag erst mal ein paar Wanderer was sie unter „Wanderer haben Vorrang“ verstehen.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach: sobald da was von Vorrang steht, hat sich die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme erledigt.
> Deswegen besser das DIMB Schild verwenden, das vermeidet diesen Satz, der immer (gerne) missverstanden wird.
> Anhang anzeigen 1248648


I speak english!


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Also wenn man von Mannheim nach Wiesbaden zieht dann muss man auch kerngesund sein!!!!!


Wieso? Distanz MA - nächster Trail (nicht Käfertaler- oder Rheinauer Wald) ca. 15-20 km (Odenwald) oder 30-35 km (PV).
Distanz WI - nächster Trail weniger als 5 km (Taunus), dazu mehr Höhenunterschied, Gravity Trail, Gr. Feldberg in Schlagdistanz,....
Ich bin als Rheinländer nur zugezogen. Da wo ich herkomme, ist Saure Gurken Revier. Von Mannheim aus habe ich Anfahrt, hier kann ich quasi vor der Haustür los.
Also ist Deine Aussage nicht ganz einleuchtend!


----------



## Symion (12. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Glaubst du im Ernst, dass es da nicht mehr braucht als illegale Trails um offizielle Strecken zu bekommen? Das ist extrem naiv.
> Es sind jahrelange Gespräche, Entgegenkommen seitens Behörden und vernünftige Planungen und Nutzungskonzepte notwendig. Nicht nur eine Handvoll Buddler, die auch irgendwie „Gott“ spielen.
> 
> Bemerkt ihr eigentlich die ganzen Schilder, die aufgehängt werden? Das neue vom Forstamt Haardt bei Gleisweiler?
> ...


Die Realität zeigt das in Deutschland legale Trails in der Regel nur durch nachträgliche Legalisierung Zustande kommen.
Proaktives handeln führt in den meisten Regionen zu keinem Ziel. In Kaiserslautern gab es z.B. jede Menge Runde Tische um irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Keine Chance.

Ich sage nicht das es auch anders geht, würde mich auch freuen wenn das mehr fruchten würde.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Dazu noch was, da ist wohl im diesem Beispiel richtig...
> 
> Es kann aber sein, dass in bestimmten Bereichen das schärfere Landesnaturschutzgesetz gilt und das BNatSchG...in Bezug auf NATURA 2000 sagt EU-Recht im Prinzip, Landesrecht kann schäfer als Bunderecht sein.
> 
> ...


Ja, das kann natürlich sein und muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden (Richter etc).
Das es halt wieder Auslegungssache ist, was mit "erheblich" gemeint ist. 
Ich störe mich halt einfach auch an dem Begriff des "Mountainbikers" was zu einem negativen Unterton führt. 
Wenn ein Rentner mit seinem Drahtesel trails abfährt, dann würde man nie auf die Idee kommen, den dafür abzukanzeln. 
Dh es wird ein Bild im Kopf gemalt und der Begriff des Downhillers / MTBr steht synonym für Rücksichtslosigkeit und Rowdytum, aber der Familienausflug mit Kind halt nicht. 
Das Bild sollte aus den Köpfen raus.
Wenn ich ne Harley Panhead fahre, heisst das heute auch nicht mehr, dass ich ein Schläger und Zuhälter bin. Das is einfach ein scheiss geiler Bock und das ist mein Enduro auch


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Wieso? Distanz MA - nächster Trail (nicht Käfertaler- oder Rheinauer Wald) ca. 15-20 km (Odenwald) oder 30-35 km (PV).
> Distanz WI - nächster Trail weniger als 5 km (Taunus), dazu mehr Höhenunterschied, Gravity Trail, Gr. Feldberg in Schlagdistanz,....
> Ich bin als Rheinländer nur zugezogen. Da wo ich herkomme, ist Saure Gurken Revier. Von Mannheim aus habe ich Anfahrt, hier kann ich quasi vor der Haustür los.
> Also ist Deine Aussage nicht ganz einleuchtend!


Hahah  Ich verstumme und verneige mich!
Ich dachte du hättest die Kontrolle über dein Leben verloren.


----------



## talybont (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest die Kontrolle über dein Leben verloren.


Die Kontrolle haben Frau und zwei Kinder übernommen!


----------



## mlb (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Is den irgendjemand der Meinung, dass man diesen Zielkonflikt in einem Forum auflösen kann?


Nein, ist aber lustig wie hier so manche abgehen 😂


Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Ich wette, es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann wird das passieren. Dann gibts Anzeigen und Bußgelder


Na da darauf warte ich in BW schon seit 26 Jahren und es passiert einfach nicht!


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Reichen dir die Erfahrungen aus anderen Bereichen anderer nicht?Mann wach auf und denk Mal nach!
> 
> Ach ne zwecklos vorher gilt Wohl:
> 
> [persönliches von Moderation entfernt]


mal tief durch die Hose Atmen und schön locker bleiben.


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ja, das kann natürlich sein und muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden (Richter etc).
> Das es halt wieder Auslegungssache ist, was mit "erheblich" gemeint ist.
> Ich störe mich halt einfach auch an dem Begriff des "Mountainbikers" was zu einem negativen Unterton führt.
> Wenn ein Rentner mit seinem Drahtesel trails abfährt, dann würde man nie auf die Idee kommen, den dafür abzukanzeln.
> ...



Im LNAtschG fehlt halt das erheblich und ist somit deutlich schärfer...

Und ja, gerade in der Presse wird das Bild des DH-Rowdy gemahlt, was ist ein Problem...

Überspitz wenn ich mit dem Crosser+Lycra da runter fahre werde ich sicher anders bewertet wie ein Enduro-Fahrer mit Vollvisierhelm...obwohl es im Endeffekt das selbe ist...außer vll die Geschwindigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Im LNAtschG fehlt halt das erheblich und ist somit deutlich schärfer...
> 
> Und ja, gerade in der Presse wird das Bild des DH-Rowdy gemahlt, was ist ein Problem...
> 
> Überspitz wenn ich mit dem Crosser+Lycra da runter fahre werde ich sicher anders bewertet wie ein Enduro-Fahrer mit Vollvisierhelm...obwohl es im Endeffekt das selbe ist...außer vll die Geschwindigkeit...


Was willst du??? Mit einem Crossdresser in Lycra dort runterfahren?! Da bin ich sogar ganz sicher, dass du da ganz grundsätzlich anders bewertet wirst! Da denkt in diesem Moment keiner an das LNAtschG.


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

Wo meinst du?

Wie bewertet?



Bin mit meinem Crosser schon so einiges runter gefahren wo kein Sprünge drin sind...

Ich mag halt keine Sprünge, kann es nicht, aber Hintern auf dem HR geht schon...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

Achso ok


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du die Aussage ist an alle Biker gerichtet! Jeder der beim Biken eine Infrastruktur nutzt muss endlich verstehen, dass er dafür  nichts bezahlt hat und diese mit seinen eigenen Händen gefälligst pflegt. Ich kann dieses Konsumverhalten echt nicht mehr sehen. Und zu der Aussage stehe ich weiterhin voll und ganz. Wenn wir alle das vor 15 Jahren kapiert hätten wären wir jetzt eine Untergruppe des PWV, hätten 40000 Mitglieder und keine Sorgen. Die Pfalzbiker haben das mit den Trailpflege-Tagen verstanden und leisten hier großartige Aufklärung. Ich hoffe jeder der hier schreibt legt auch regelmäßig Hand an !!!!
> 
> Und alles andere mit Behörde fragen, Waldbesitzer fragen,... ist alles graue Theorie. Wenn ich darauf warten würde hätte ich vor 10 Jahren das Bike an den Nagel hängen können weil ich nichts mehr habe um meinen Sport auszuüben. Wie schauts denn bei den Trailfahrern aus. Warum wartet ihr nicht darauf, dass die Gesetzeslage für euch eindeutig ist und bewegt euch ERST DANN wieder auf den Trails 🤷🏼‍♂️ Andere an den Pranger stellen ist immer einfach. Es lebe die Spaltung 👌


Hauptsache über alles hinwegsetzen......, ich mach mir die Welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt, oder.....!
Ganz toller Hecht, RESPEKT WEITER SO, dann kommt garantiert zu verboten..!
SUPER EINSTELLUNG


----------



## mlb (12. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es sind *Wege.*
> Es ist als Radfahrer nicht klug, eine bestimmte Nutzungsart damit zu verbinden.
> Im übrigen ist auch ein Weg, was illegal in den Wald gebuddelt wird.


Vllt wäre es sinnvoll von nicht offiziell genehmigten Wegen zu sprechen, oder wurde es schonmal höchstrichterlich und in letzter Instanz festgestellt das ein einfach so angelegter Weg im Wald per se illegal ist und unbedingt beseitigt werden muss?
Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> 3 Probleme sehe ich ich deinem Post.
> 1. wer ist "man"
> 2. weiss ich nicht was die Definition ist von "Downhill"
> 3. wen interessiert was du früher fahren wolltest?
> ...


weil genau dieser 5 oder 10 dafür sorgen dass der Rest der Biker dieses Theater hat was aktuell ansteht, KLAR soweit ???


----------



## mlb (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Hauptsache über alles hinwegsetzen......, ich mach mir die Welt widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt, oder.....!
> Ganz toller Hecht, RESPEKT WEITER SO, dann kommt garantiert zu verboten..!
> SUPER EINSTELLUNG


Bist doch selbst nicht besser:


RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Nur zur Info.....für dich, komme auch aus BW, und ja ich bin auch i...... unterwegs, aber ich bau nicht noch irgendwelchen Scheiss in den Wald.
> Ich nutze das was da ist,, und wenn ich ballern will, fahr ich nach Bad Wildbad und gut ist.
> Ansonsten geniesse ich meine trails So wie sie sind !!!!


Deine Trails, soso....
Dann bleibe doch bitte auf Forstwegen >2m!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Bist doch selbst nicht besser:
> 
> Deine Trails, soso....
> Dann bleibe doch bitte auf Forstwegen >2m!


du musst scho richtig lesen und  nicht irgendeinen Müll in die Aussage hineininterpretieren, hilft manchmal ungemein......
Ich bau nicht irgendwelchen Scheiss in den Wald  sondern fahr das was da ist, geniesse es und gut ist. Und dass dann auch nicht Sonntagmittag um 14:00 Uhr wenn Opa und Oma unterwegs sind. Hey aber mir wurde noch sowas wie gegenseitige Rücksicht in die Wiege gelegt, fehlt anscheinend bei manchen....
Und wenn ich ballern will, pack ich mein Rad fahr nach Wildbad und gut ist......!
ich im Grund eigentlich ganz einfach....., klar soweit ??


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Vllt wäre es sinnvoll von nicht offiziell genehmigten Wegen zu sprechen, oder wurde es schonmal höchstrichterlich und in letzter Instanz festgestellt das ein einfach so angelegter Weg im Wald per se illegal ist und unbedingt beseitigt werden muss?
> Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage!


Ja, muss beseitigt werden ansonsten ist er "geduldet". Solange er aber noch vorhanden und nicht eingefriedet ist, ist es öffentlicher Raum (auch Privatgelände und nicht gewidmete Wege sind auch öffentlicher Raum)... was sagt uns das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> du musst scho richtig lesen und  nicht irgendeinen Müll in die Aussage hineininterpretieren, hilft manchmal ungemein......
> Ich bau nicht irgendwelchen Scheiss in den Wald  sondern fahr das was da ist, geniesse es und gut ist. Und dass dann auch nicht Sonntagmittag um 14:00 Uhr wenn Opa und Oma unterwegs sind. Hey aber mir wurde noch sowas wie gegenseitige Rücksicht in die Wiege gelegt, fehlt anscheinend bei manchen....
> Und wenn ich ballern will, pack ich mein Rad fahr nach Wildbad und gut ist......!
> ich im Grund eigentlich ganz einfach....., klar soweit ??


Ich interpretiere nichts, behaupte aber mal, dass es rechtlich egal ist, ob Du auf Wegen <2m, oder nicht offiziellen Wegen unterwegs bist.
Und das Problem sind nicht die Buddler, sondern die schiere Masse  an Bildern aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere nichts, behaupte aber mal, dass es rechtlich egal ist, ob Du auf Wegen <2m, oder nicht offiziellen Wegen unterwegs bist.
> Und das Problem sind nicht die Buddler, sondern die schiere Masse  an Bildern aktuell.


was die Legalität betrifft, geb ich dir recht......
bei dem Problem mit den Buddeln....... bei uns ist es leider so dass , "Steinigt mich für die Aussage, ist aber so", aktuell ein Haufen Halbstarker mit ihren neuen von Papa gekauften Enduros im Wald unterwegs sind, die sich auf Deutsch gesagt einen Scheiss um ihr tun kümmern.
Beispiele...
da wird dann Sonntagmittags quer über den Weg aus einem Trail raus in den nächsten geballert ohne auch nur zu schaue ob da jemand unterwegs ist.
oder es wird dann die Jukebox an den Rucksack gehängt und dann den weg runtergeballert...,alles schon erlebt, und dann sind dann genau die paar VOLLPFOSTEN die es den anderen schwer machen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> was die Legalität betrifft, geb ich dir recht......
> bei dem Problem mit den Buddeln....... bei uns ist es leider so dass , "Steinigt mich für die Aussage, ist aber so", aktuell ein Haufen Halbstarker mit ihren neuen von Papa gekauften Enduros im Wald unterwegs sind, die sich auf Deutsch gesagt einen Scheiss um ihr tun kümmern.
> Beispiele...
> da wird dann Sonntagmittags quer über den Weg aus einem Trail raus in den nächsten geballert ohne auch nur zu schaue ob da jemand unterwegs ist.
> oder es wird dann die Jukebox an den Rucksack gehängt und dann den weg runtergeballert...,alles schon erlebt, und dann sind dann genau die paar VOLLPFOSTEN die es den anderen schwer machen.


Zeig die doch an anstatt hier zu sabbeln. Hilft ja nix.


----------



## mlb (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> was die Legalität betrifft, geb ich dir recht......
> bei dem Problem mit den Buddeln....... bei uns ist es leider so dass , "Steinigt mich für die Aussage, ist aber so", aktuell ein Haufen Halbstarker mit ihren neuen von Papa gekauften Enduros im Wald unterwegs sind, die sich auf Deutsch gesagt einen Scheiss um ihr tun kümmern.
> Beispiele...
> da wird dann Sonntagmittags quer über den Weg aus einem Trail raus in den nächsten geballert ohne auch nur zu schaue ob da jemand unterwegs ist.
> oder es wird dann die Jukebox an den Rucksack gehängt und dann den weg runtergeballert...,alles schon erlebt, und dann sind dann genau die paar VOLLPFOSTEN die es den anderen schwer machen.


Da gebe ich Dir recht, das sind Idioten. Das hat aber weniger mit gebuddelten Wegen zu tun, sondern eher mit schlechtem Benehmen. 
Gäbe es die inoffiziellen Trails nicht, würden sie sich auf den anderen Wegen austoben.

Es ist natürlich auch überall anders,aber bei mir in der Ecke ist es so, dass es durch die gebauten Trails keinen Stress mit anderen Waldnutzern gibt. 
Und teilweise gibt es diese Wege seit über 15Jahren, ohne dass auch nur einmal was rückgebaut wurde...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Zeig die doch an anstatt hier zu sabbeln. Hilft ja nix.


wegen was, weil sie wie die Vollpfosten durch den Wald bügeln.....!
eigentlich setzt man in dem Alter einen gewissen Verstand voraus...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, das sind Idioten. Das hat aber weniger mit gebuddelten Wegen zu tun, sondern eher mit schlechtem Benehmen.
> Gäbe es die inoffiziellen Trails nicht, würden sie sich auf den anderen Wegen austoben.
> 
> Es ist natürlich auch überall anders,aber bei mir in der Ecke ist es so, dass es durch die gebauten Trails keinen Stress mit anderen Waldnutzern gibt.
> Und teilweise gibt es diese Wege seit über 15Jahren, ohne dass auch nur einmal was rückgebaut wurde...


mag auch am schlechten Benehmen oder der Erziehung liegen, mag ich nicht bestreiten.
bei mir speziell, habe meinen Hausberg direkt vor der Tür und der Förster wohnt 200m weg, ist es so dass die bekannten Trails auch von den meisten mit Rücksicht befahren werden, sprich wenn mir da jemand zu Fuss entgegenkommt, halte ich an grüße freundlich und Thema abgehakt.klar hast ab und an mal einen der nen Spruch raushaut, aber das ist im Leben nunmal in jeder Situation so, nicht nur beim biken.
aber speziell bei uns hast aktuell aber eben diese Vollhonks die die Abfahrt auf nem Naturtrail ( den irgendwann mal irgendwer gemacht hat ) nunmal mit der Abfahrt in Bad Wildbad verwechseln oder eben mal schnell ein paar Bäume die der " neuen Linie " im weg sind absägen und dann ist der Ärger eben vorprogrammiert.
und genau die sind das Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> wegen was, weil sie wie die Vollpfosten durch den Wald bügeln.....!
> eigentlich setzt man in dem Alter einen gewissen Verstand voraus...


Wegen was musst du mir sagen. Wenn es nichts zu beklagen gibt, warum denn dann hier darauf hinweisen, dass es Idioten gibt, die deiner Meinung nach zu schnell fahren. 
Das wirst du dann bei einer Anzeige merken, ob das justiziabel ist oder nicht. Wenn es nicht so ist, dann musst du dich eben damit abfinden. Ob es die passt oder nicht. 
Ich finds echt lustig. Da wird sich über 90 Seiten aufgeregt und keiner hat den Arsch in der Hose, mal das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und die Polizei zu rufen. Ihr Weicheier!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Wegen was musst du mir sagen. Wenn es nichts zu beklagen gibt, warum denn dann hier darauf hinweisen, dass es Idioten gibt, die deiner Meinung nach zu schnell fahren.
> Das wirst du dann bei einer Anzeige merken, ob das justiziabel ist oder nicht. Wenn es nicht so ist, dann musst du dich eben damit abfinden. Ob es die passt oder nicht.
> Ich finds echt lustig. Da wird sich über 90 Seiten aufgeregt und keiner hat den Arsch in der Hose, mal das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und die Polizei zu rufen. Ihr Weicheier!


eigentlich wollte ich jetzt was dazu schreiben, aber ich will mich nicht auf dein Niveau runterlassen, passt scho


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. April 2021)

Finde es interessant, wo die ganzen Leute hier herkommen, um bei einem Thema zum PW mit zu diskutieren.

Zur Info: Zur Strecke unterhalb der Kalmit gabs schon, da bin ich noch zur Grundschule gegangen und die Gespräche gehen mittlerweile schon über ein *Jahrzehnt!*
Da redet man sich den Mund franzlig und es passiert dennoch nichts.

Traurige Realität, dass der Wald nun auch mit Schildern vollbetoniert wird, ähnlich wie im Straßenverkehr.
Überregulation nennt man sowas, und es bewirkt, dass Schilder und ihr Inhalt immer weniger wahrgenommen werden. Am besten packt man noch Flatterband oder blinkende Warnleuchten daneben.
Manche haben echt den Knall verpasst.

Der Radsport generell und auch der MTB-Sport wächst, möchte man die Nutzer nicht in die Illegalität treiben, sollte man ein mengengerechtes Angebot schaffen. Legale Parks und Strecken befinden sich erst in AUTOFahrzeiten > 1 Stunde wieder... Kanns ja auch nicht sein, dass man jedes mal mit der Spritschleuder durch die Gegend kurven muss, Anwohner belästigt und Dreck hinterlässt, nur um ne Runde radeln zu können. Verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man aus jeder Himmelsrichtung am Wochenende in die Pfalz einfallen muss und sich benimmt, als hätte man daheim keinen Anstand gelernt. Oder gibts im Schwarzwald, Taunus, etc. etwa auch keine legalen Strecken?

Es braucht legale Strecken im PW, jetzt, nicht erst in 20 Jahren.
Edit: und solange es die nicht gibt, nutze ich auch illegale.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Mach dir nen Vorschlag, ich schick dir ne PN dann sagst mir dass mit dem Weichei ins Gesicht, und wenn dich jetzt weiter nicht vernünftig austauschen kannst, dann Machs wie Volvic.... sei still !
> danke


Gut gebrüllt Löwe! Für mich sind das eine Sandkasten ad hominem Argumentation und das Forum is dein Muttiersatz. Wenns dich stört, dass es Idioten gibt die deiner Meinung nach zu schnell unterwegs sind, dann gibt es Rechtsmittel! Wer hier rumsabbelt und es nicht fertig bringt bei der Polizei oder Förster eine Anzeige aufzugeben, der ist dann genauso fahlässig, wie diejenigen die zu schnell und rücksichtslos unterwegs sind. Weil wenn Dritte geschädigt werden, dann hast du wegen unterlassen zumindest moralisch eine Teilschuld.
Ich hab schon eine Anzeige wegen der Stöckchenleger aufgegeben und das Forstamt hat erstklassig darauf reagiert! Alles wurde beseitigt, polizeilich aufgenommen und sogar dievom Forstamt aufgestellten Sperrpfosten wurden auf dem Weg entfernt!!!! Seitdem ist ruhe und wir können alle besser schlafen. Das hab ich aber auch nicht tagelang hier besprochen.
Und sie wissen dass ich Enduro fahre!


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Zur Info: Zur Strecke unterhalb der Kalmit gabs schon, da bin ich noch zur Grundschule gegangen und die Gespräche gehen mittlerweile schon über ein *Jahrzehnt!*
> Da redet man sich den Mund franzlig und es passiert dennoch nichts.


Sprechen wir von der gleichen Strecke (gebaute DH-Strecke Kalmit runter nach Maikammer, um die geht es doch, oder)?
In der jetzigen Form mit Sprüngen?
Wann war das? 2000er?



> Der Radsport generell und auch der MTB-Sport wächst, möchte man die Nutzer nicht in die Illegalität treiben, sollte man ein mengengerechtes Angebot schaffen



Wie auch die Sportgeräte...was man halt auch beachten sollte, dass die "Regeln" auch wachsen, aber halt in eine andere Richtung...


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Finde es interessant, wo die ganzen Leute hier herkommen, um bei einem Thema zum PW mit zu diskutieren



Woher muss man den kommen, damit man aus deiner Sicht hier mitdiskutieren darf? 


Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Legale Parks und Strecken befinden sich erst in AUTOFahrzeiten > 1 Stunde wieder... Kanns ja auch nicht sein, dass man jedes mal mit der Spritschleuder durch die Gegend kurven muss



Beerfelden, Heidelberg, KA oder Stromberg sind NICHT  > 1h entfernt.


----------



## ma1208 (12. April 2021)

Der Pfälzerwald ist ja nicht nur die Haardt. Von mir in Kaiserslautern aus sind die genannten alle mehr als eine Stunde entfernt.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (12. April 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Der Pfälzerwald ist ja nicht nur die Haardt. Von mir in Kaiserslautern aus sind die genannten alle mehr als eine Stunde entfernt.


Ok, klar da bleibt dann nur sowas kleines wie Trippstadt oder Mühlberg  🤦🏻😉

Klar müssen legale Strecken her, ich zweifle aber daran, dass illegal weiterbauen so clever ist derzeit. Es werden immer mehr Schilder, wenn man zu den Corona Bikern noch zusätzlich Spannungen mit dem Forst / den Behörden aufbaut. Find ich nicht gut. Ist wie Öl ins Feuer gießen, oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

Pfälzer Wald nur noch für Pfälzer!!


----------



## ma1208 (12. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Ok, klar da bleibt dann nur sowas kleines wie Trippstadt oder Mühlberg  🤦🏻😉



Leider nicht meine Art von Strecken. Fahre lieber naturnahe Trails. 
Hochspeyer hat da immerhin was. Aber auch das lohnt sich nicht, dafür das Auto anzuwerfen. Naja, mein Eindruck ist aber auch, dass es hier in KL nicht ganz so schlimm wie an der Haardt ist. Da kann ich noch von zuhause losfahren und gute Trails erreichen, ohne dass ich 1000 Wanderer auf dem gleichen Weg habe. Aber auch hier sind leider einige schöne Trails vom Forst zugelegt worden. Waren halt wohl "illegal". Kann man halt nix machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald nur noch für Pfälzer!!



Gut für mich, bin seid min. 4, eher 5 Generationen Pfälzer...


----------



## ma1208 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Gut für mich, bin seid min. 4, eher 5 Generationen Pfälzer...


Dann reichts aber auch langsam mal. Mach mal Platz für was neues


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Dann reichts aber auch langsam mal. Mach mal Platz für was neues ;-)


Bist du eher nördlich oder südlich von KL unterwegs?


----------



## ma1208 (12. April 2021)

Da ich an der Uni arbeite überwiegend südlich. Das es nördlich gelegentlich Stress mit einem Förster gibt, habe ich zumindest schon gehört.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Da ich an der Uni arbeite überwiegend südlich. Das es nördlich gelegentlich Stress mit einem Förster gibt, habe ich zumindest schon gehört.


Das ist der Bereich den ich abgeräumt hab (was ich vorhin kurz erwähnte)


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Bist du eher nördlich oder südlich von KL unterwegs?


Gibt es nördlich von KL was? Früher war da quasi nichts lohnendes, waren immer nur südlich unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Gibt es nördlich von KL was? Früher war da quasi nichts lohnendes, waren immer nur südlich unterwegs...


Nein nicht wirklich. Es gibt zwar so eine kleine Möglichkeit die sehr gut versteckt ist bei Erlenbach, aber wirklich lohnen tut es nicht. Da ist der südliche Bereich weit besser und überdeckt auch eine viel grössere Fläche.
Ich wohne nördlich und mir ist das zu stressig in den südlichen Bereich zu fahren. Da muss ich durch die verkackte hässliche Stadt oder einen riesen Umweg machen, das schaff ich zeitlich momentan einfach nicht. 
Im Sommer fahr ich schon öfter mal dort, wenns länger hell ist. 
Ich fahr eher uphill und da muss ich nicht ganz so wählerisch sein. Da können sich 500m grausam strecken


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Sprechen wir von der gleichen Strecke


ja


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. April 2021)

Persönliches hat hier nichts zu suchen! Macht das per PN aus. 
Gruß, die Moderation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMoe (13. April 2021)

Da sich hier einige so an @Fusionrider abarbeiten, stelle ich mich einfach Mal dazu: Ich lege auch neue MTB-Strecken an. Jetzt könnt ihr euch schon an zwei Usern abarbeiten und denen den Untergang des MTB-Paradieses PW und den Werteverlust unserer Gesellschaft ankreiden.
Viel Spaß.

Ich habe übrigens den Eindruck, dass es genauso wenig Buddler gibt, wie MTBler, die sich lautstark über erstere beklagen. Die Mehrheit sagt da lieber nichts zu und fährt auf den neuen Strecken. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass die Strecken so stark frequentiert werden.


----------



## Quente (13. April 2021)

.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (13. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Da sich hier einige so an @Fusionrider abarbeiten, stelle ich mich einfach Mal dazu: Ich lege auch neue MTB-Strecken an. Jetzt könnt ihr euch schon an zwei Usern abarbeiten und denen den Untergang des MTB-Paradieses PW und den Werteverlust unserer Gesellschaft ankreiden.
> Viel Spaß.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens den Eindruck, dass es genauso wenig Buddler gibt, wie MTBler, die sich lautstark über erstere beklagen. Die Mehrheit sagt da lieber nichts zu und fährt auf den neuen Strecken. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass die Strecken so stark frequentiert werden.



Ja, die meisten blenden unangenehme Gedanken einfach aus und fahren die Strecken, weil sie geil sind. Ist halt wie mit anderen verbotenen Dingen, die Spaß machen. Menschlich. 

Frage an die Befürworter des illegalen Trailbaus: 

Ist es bewusst gewollt, weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen oder blendet ihr diese negativen Aspekte des illegalen Trailbaus aus?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Wenn von 1000 Bikern 5 oder 10 dabei sind die buddeln... was soll der scheiss?


Die 5 oder 10 versauen es den übrigen 995 oder 990 Bikern!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass die Strecken so stark frequentiert werden.


Weil die nicht nachdenken! Konsumieren ist einfacher als denken... Mann nennt sie auch Heuschrecken... Ist das Gebiet tot ziehen sie weiter, was den Lokals bleibt ist ihnen scheiß egal!


----------



## Fusionrider (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die 5 oder 10 versauen es den übrigen 995 oder 990 Bikern!


Die Rechnung geht nur auf, wenn die 995 oder 990 Biker NICHT auf diesen Strecken unterwegs sind. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl eher bei weit mehr als 50% und damit bei <497 Leittragenden 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livestrong.com (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die 5 oder 10 versauen es den übrigen 995 oder 990 Bikern!


Vor allem mit welchen recht buddeln man auf fremden Grund mit einer Schaufel ?


----------



## Fusionrider (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Ja, die meisten blenden unangenehme Gedanken einfach aus und fahren die Strecken, weil sie geil sind. Ist halt wie mit anderen verbotenen Dingen, die Spaß machen. Menschlich.
> 
> Frage an die Befürworter des illegalen Trailbaus:
> 
> Ist es bewusst gewollt, weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen oder blendet ihr diese negativen Aspekte des illegalen Trailbaus aus?


Gegenfrage an die Trailfahrer: Ist es bewusst gewollt, dass ihr entgegen der Ansicht des Forstes und einem Teil der Wanderer euch weiterhin auf diesen bewegt und damit Öl ins Feuer gießt oder blendet ihr diesen negativen Aspekt des Trailfahrens einfach aus  ???

Vielleicht wäre es schlauer, wenn die Trailfahrer die Streckenfahrer dabei unterstützen was legales zu bekommen und die Streckenfahrer die Trailfahrer dabei, dass die Empfehlungen der waseg umgesetzt und unser Betretungsrecht überarbeitet wird.
Ach ganz vergessen, dann müsste man ja seine Energie tatsächlich für was positives bündeln. Meckern und laut schreien, dass alles Scheiße ist und man alles anders gemacht hätte ist ja so viel einfacher...


----------



## Livestrong.com (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an die Trailfahrer: Ist es bewusst gewollt, dass ihr entgegen der Ansicht des Forstes und einem Teil der Wanderer euch weiterhin auf diesen bewegt und damit Öl ins Feuer gießt oder blendet ihr diesen negativen Aspekt des Trailfahrens einfach aus  ???


Bisher waren die alle sehr nett und haben mich freundlich vorbeigelassen . Auch der Förster war sehr freundlich als ich fragte wo ich lang könnte wegen den Forstarbeinen. Ich würde keinen Trailbauer tolerieren.


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an die Trailfahrer: Ist es bewusst gewollt, dass ihr entgegen der Ansicht des Forstes und einem Teil der Wanderer euch weiterhin auf diesen bewegt und damit Öl ins Feuer gießt oder blendet ihr diesen negativen Aspekt des Trailfahrens einfach aus  ???
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es schlauer, wenn die Trailfahrer die Streckenfahrer dabei unterstützen was legales zu bekommen und die Streckenfahrer die Trailfahrer dabei, dass die Empfehlungen der waseg umgesetzt und unser Betretungsrecht überarbeitet wird.
> Ach ganz vergessen, dann müsste man ja seine Energie tatsächlich für was positives bündeln. Meckern und laut schreien, dass alles Scheiße ist und man alles anders gemacht hätte ist ja so viel einfacher...


Das beantwortet zwar nicht meine Frage, aber Ok 🤦🏻
Seit Jahrzehnten ist es im Pfälzerwald geduldet, dass Radfahrer die Wanderwege benutzen. Es ist immer noch Interpretationssache (wie die Interpretation der DIMB aufzeigt) ABER es wurde kein Exempel statuiert, durch Gerichtsurteile , dies nicht zu tun.

Nun halten sich die letzten 3-5 Jahre vermehrt Biker und eBiker im Wald auf. Was die Lage natürlich anspannt.
Obendrauf kommt aber noch, dass auch seit ein paar Jahren die Zahl der illegalen Trails auf hohe zweistellige Beträge anwachst.

Diese Umstände gießen Öl ins Feuer. Da kann ich in noch so vielen Radsport-Vereinen sein, Trailpflege Betreiben, Müll sammeln und legale Unterstützung anbieten.

Es ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass es glühende Gegner in Forst und Behörden gibt, die nur die Deppen sehen, die illegal bauen, aber nicht die andern, die legal was machen. Sorry!

Ist es nicht legitim das zu kritisieren?


Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob wir nicht eine entspanntere Situation im Wald hätten, wenn die illegalen Trails aus den schützenswerten Gebieten liegen lassen werden und man es auf anderem Weg versucht. Mal Strecken liegen lassen und aufgeben, freiwillig.

Es gibt doch auch ganz viele unattraktive Hänge / Abschnitte im Wald, wo zumindest kein Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen ist. Warum muss es am Haardtrand und in den Gebieten sein, die eh Zündstoff haben?

Fragen über Fragen.

Mir wird aber klar, dass diskutieren hier kein Sinn macht. Da ist keine Reflektion und sich selbst hinterfragen vorhanden.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Die Rechnung geht nur auf, wenn die 995 oder 990 Biker NICHT auf diesen Strecken unterwegs sind. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl eher bei weit mehr als 50% und damit bei <497 Leittragenden 🤷🏼‍♂️


Fehler in der Rechnung habe es die Strecke nicht waren genau 0 dort unterwegs! Vielen sind die Probleme einfach nicht bewusst! 

Als ich wieder eingestiegen bin, bin ich aus Unwissenheit auch in Österreich illegal unterwegs gewesen. Würde mir heute nicht mehr passieren!


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Seit Jahrzehnten ist es im Pfälzerwald geduldet, dass Radfahrer die Wanderwege benutzen.


Auch für Dich nochmal:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Es sind *Wege.*
> Es ist gerade als Radfahrer nicht klug, eine bestimmte Nutzungsart damit zu verbinden.


Im übrigen ist es Recht, nicht geduldet.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an die Trailfahrer: Ist es bewusst gewollt, dass ihr entgegen der Ansicht des Forstes und einem Teil der Wanderer euch weiterhin auf diesen bewegt und damit Öl ins Feuer gießt oder blendet ihr diesen negativen Aspekt des Trailfahrens einfach aus  ???


Gegenfrage wo ist das Problem? Wenn sich alle Rücksichtsvoll verhalten würde gäbe es auf den bestehenden Wegen keine Probleme, die gleichen die buddeln sind aber auch auf den regulär existierenden Wege wie die Wildschweine unterwegs!


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (13. April 2021)

Gut dann sind es *WEGE 🙈👍👌*

Hatte mit dem Forst auf *WEGEN* auch noch nie Probleme, und mit Wanderern auch nicht. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht mit Mach 3 fahre und mich auch sonst eher passiv und freundlich gegenüber anderen auf *WEGEN* verhalte.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Gegenfrage an die Trailfahrer: Ist es bewusst gewollt, dass ihr entgegen der Ansicht des Forstes und einem Teil der Wanderer euch weiterhin auf diesen bewegt und damit Öl ins Feuer gießt oder blendet ihr diesen negativen Aspekt des Trailfahrens einfach aus  ???
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es schlauer, wenn die Trailfahrer die Streckenfahrer dabei unterstützen was legales zu bekommen und die Streckenfahrer die Trailfahrer dabei, dass die Empfehlungen der waseg umgesetzt und unser Betretungsrecht überarbeitet wird.
> Ach ganz vergessen, dann müsste man ja seine Energie tatsächlich für was positives bündeln. Meckern und laut schreien, dass alles Scheiße ist und man alles anders gemacht hätte ist ja so viel einfacher...


Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Schade das die meisten immer nur an die Befriedigung der eigenen Bedürfnisse denken...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Gut dann sind es *WEGE 🙈👍👌*
> 
> Hatte mit dem Forst auf *WEGEN* auch noch nie Probleme, und mit Wanderern auch nicht. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht mit Mach 3 fahre und mich auch sonst eher passiv und freundlich gegenüber anderen auf *WEGEN* verhalte.


Ich fahre mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit.Dh ich bin so schnell, dass sie mich gar nicht sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (13. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
> Schade das die meisten immer nur an die Befriedigung der eigenen Bedürfnisse denken...


Applaus.

Ja genau. So schaut’s auch bei den illegalen Trailbauern aus. Das ist doch lachhaft, dass sie sich immer als Robin Hood darstellen, und so tun als würden sie es für die Allgemeinheit machen und zum Wohle aller Biker. 🤣 Verdammt, fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase und hört auf, alle anderen nur als Konsumenten darzustellen, die nichts leisten!

Ich möchte wetten, der Großteil der Leute hier bringt sich ebenfalls in Vereinen, IG oder Privat ein, das wird mal so gar nicht gesehen.

Wer bitte ist hier *nicht* einem Bikesport Verein oder dem DAV?


----------



## Fusionrider (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Wer bitte ist hier *nicht* einem Bikesport Verein oder dem DAV?


Du meinst aktiv und nicht nur Ablasszettel fürs Gewissen bezahlen? Ich glaube eben wirds hier drin erschrecken leer 🤣


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
> Schade das die meisten immer nur an die Befriedigung der eigenen Bedürfnisse denken...


Bevor man auf andere zeigt an die eigene Nase Fassen!


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (13. April 2021)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Du meinst aktiv und nicht nur Ablasszettel fürs Gewissen bezahlen? Ich glaube eben wirds hier drin erschrecken leer 🤣


Genau das meine ich. 

Illegales Gebuddel sind KEINE Vereins-Aktivitäten sondern Privatvergnügen. 

Ein Verein bietet nicht illegalen Streckenbau an sondern vor allem Kinder und Jugendtraining , geführte Touren für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene, organisierte Treffen , Lizenzen, Trailpflegetage, Technik und Fahrtechnik etc

Und da kann man mitmachen und sich einbringen. Durch die Teilnahme lebt der Verein und gewinnt auch neue aktive Mitglieder dazu. So kenne ich es.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

Offenbar wird das Gebuddel vom Förster geduldet, ansonsten würden die ja etwas Handfestes dagegen unternehmen. 
Man könnte beispielsweise Wildkameras im Wald aufhängen, um die Population von Polarfüchsen wissenschaftlich zu Dokumentieren.  
Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn man zufälligerweise Grabungsarbeiten dabei Filmt.


----------



## Fusionrider (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> 
> Illegales Gebuddel sind KEINE Vereins-Aktivitäten sondern Privatvergnügen.
> 
> ...


Schon klar!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Offenbar wird das Gebuddel vom Förster geduldet, ansonsten würden die ja etwas Handfestes dagegen unternehmen.
> Man könnte beispielsweise Wildkameras im Wald aufhängen, um die Population von Polarfüchsen wissenschaftlich zu Dokumentieren.
> Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn man zufälligerweise Grabungsarbeiten dabei Filmt.


Wenn es dem Forst so egal wäre wie du meinst, gäbe es die ganzen Probleme nicht! Und die sind nicht nur Pfalz bezogen sondern deutschlandweit aktuell!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn es dem Forst so egal wäre wie du meinst, gäbe es die ganzen Probleme nicht! Und die sind nicht nur Pfalz bezogen sondern deutschlandweit aktuell!


Was wird denn wirkungsvolles dagegen getan ausser Schilder aufstellen? Wenn das alleine reichen würde, dann bräuchte man keine Blitzer an den Strassen. Diese Rumdiskutiererei hier wäre damit auch Geschichte, da es diejenigen die sich ordnungswidrig Verhalten kein Geld mehr hätten, um sich ihr Hobby zu finanzieren. 
Ausserdem sagte ich nicht es sei dem Forst egal, sondern es wird Geduldet. So viele Buddeln ja nicht, als man das nicht mehr in den Griff kriegen könnte.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Was wird denn wirkungsvolles dagegen getan ausser Schilder aufstellen? Wenn das alleine reichen würde, dann bräuchte man keine Blitzer an den Strassen. Diese Rumdiskutiererei hier wäre damit auch Geschichte, da es diejenigen die sich ordnungswidrig Verhalten kein Geld mehr hätten, um sich ihr Hobby zu finanzieren.
> Ausserdem sagte ich nicht es sei dem Forst egal, sondern es wird Geduldet. So viele Buddeln ja nicht, als man das nicht mehr in den Griff kriegen könnte.


Klar wird geduldet... Mach die Augen auf! Wenn es für den Forst leicht wäre die Leute dingfest zu machen würden sie es tun! Kameras im Wald... Thema Datenschutz schon Mal gehört! Strecken werden ja auch zum Spass regelmaßig je nach Spot zurückgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. April 2021)

Bin raus aus der „Diskussion” hier... da geh ich lieber buddeln 👍🏻


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Bin raus aus der „Diskussion” hier... da geh ich lieber buddeln 👍🏻


Hoffentlich läufst einem netten Forstbeamte übern Weg der dich gleich für alle Kosten in Regress nimmt! Und Rad und Baumaterial beschlagnahmt... Achne das waren die Bayern die das jetzt machen...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. April 2021)

Du wirst lachen (vermutlich im Keller), in der Tat begegne ich ab und an mal einem Förster... und ab und zu kommt da sogar ein gutes Gespräch zu Stande!


----------



## Livestrong.com (13. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen (vermutlich im Keller), in der Tat begegne ich ab und an mal einem Förster... und ab und zu kommt da sogar ein gutes Gespräch zu Stande!


Und der sagt dir dann tob dich aus junge erzähl doch mal .


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (13. April 2021)

Sorry, der Empfang ist grad schlecht im Naturschutzgebiet 😂


----------



## Karolus (13. April 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Frage an die Befürworter des illegalen Trailbaus:
> 
> Ist es bewusst gewollt, weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen oder blendet ihr diese negativen Aspekte des illegalen Trailbaus aus?


Schade. Die Beantwortung dieser Frage durch die hier anwesenden Trailbauer hätte mich auch sehr interessiert, denn sie trifft genau den Kern der Sache. 

Ich versuche es mal anders: 
Sind wir uns einig, dass die aktuelle Sperrung am Stabenberg und vermutlich auch ein guter Teil der sonstigen Maßnahmen (Schilder etc.) zumindest maßgeblich durch den illegalen Trailbau ausgelöst wurde?

Aus meiner Sicht kann daran eigentlich kein Zweifel bestehen, aber vielleicht übersehe ich ja etwas entscheidendes. Also bitte klärt mich gegebenenfalls auf. Andernfalls wäre mir echt unverständlich, wie man als illegaler Trailbauer hier noch auf dicke Hose machen kann. Schließlich hätte man dann nachweislich allen Bikern einen Bärendienst erwiesen und sollte doch vielleicht mal etwas Einsicht zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Schade. Die Beantwortung dieser Frage durch die hier anwesenden Trailbauer hätte mich auch sehr interessiert, denn sie trifft genau den Kern der Sache.
> 
> Ich versuche es mal anders:
> Sind wir uns einig, dass die aktuelle Sperrung am Stabenberg und vermutlich auch ein guter Teil der sonstigen Maßnahmen (Schilder etc.) zumindest maßgeblich durch den illegalen Trailbau ausgelöst wurde?
> ...


Direkt nachfragen und nicht über Dritte. Dann weisst du es genau warum und es kann darüber gesprochen werden, ob die Massnahme zu Sperren verhältnismässig dort war. 
Ich hab es hier bei mir auch gemacht und die Sperrung war nicht verhältnismässig und wurde entfernt.


----------



## Speedbullit (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> die gleichen die buddeln sind aber auch auf den regulär existierenden Wege wie die Wildschweine unterwegs!



Wie kannts Du über Leute urteilen die Du nicht kennst. Nur weil sie sich in der Illegalität bewegen, müssen sie gegenüber anderen sich assozial verhalten??!!! Sehr interessant deine Aussage.   Es leben mal wieder die Vorurteile. Weder ich der sich nunmehr seit nahezu 30 Jahren bikend durch die Pfalz bewegt, noch meine Kollegen sind auf den Waldwegen wie Wildscheine oder wie Berserker unterwegs. Und nur weil eine Norm etwas vorgibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese Norm unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Lage noch vertretbar ist. und nicht gegebenenfalls einer Änderung bedarf.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klar wird geduldet... Mach die Augen auf! Wenn es für den Forst leicht wäre die Leute dingfest zu machen würden sie es tun! Kameras im Wald... Thema Datenschutz schon Mal gehört! Strecken werden ja auch zum Spass regelmaßig je nach Spot zurückgebaut...


Datenschutz?!?
Man kann diese Kameras durchaus aufstellen, es müssen nur gewisse Vorraussetzungen gegeben sein. Vor Gericht kann man diese Bilder, falls -statt eines Polarfuchses - ein Buddler drauf ist, nur nicht verwenden. Den Zweck haben sie aber dann dennoch erfüllt.
Weiterhin gäbe es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Es fehlt nur die Zeit, der Wille und eine Strategie. Hier bei mir hat die Zusammenarbeit hervorragend geklappt und war sehr effizient. Dabei ging es aber nicht um Buddler, aber um einen ähnlich gelagerten Sachverhalt, mit der Kosequenz einer Sperrung eines Weges.
So, und die Leute vom Forstamt, bzw speziell eine Dame von dort, hat sich erstklassig und professionell verhalten. Wie gesagt, es kann nicht sein, dass 2 oder 3 "verhaltensauffällige" Radfahrer oder Wanderer, andere Waldnutzer gefährden, darafhin aber alle dafür bestraft werden, indem man Sperrungen etc. aufstellt.
Wenn es halbwegs schlaue Verantwortliche sind, dann würden sie die Verhältnismässigkeit erkennen, dem Einzelfall entsprechend Handeln, dann wären alle zufrieden.
Wenn es einzelne Gefährder gibt und die dann ausgeschaltet werden, geht von denen keine Gefahr mehr aus, bzw es wird nicht mehr Gebuddelt. Bis dann die nächsten Generation nachwächst.


----------



## jenelajens (13. April 2021)

Warum wird fast nur dort gebaut, wo eh viel los ist (a la Eiskanal Weinbiet)? Warum ist keine Abfahrt ins Elmsteiner Tal? 

Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Livestrong.com (13. April 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Wie kannts Du über Leute urteilen die Du nicht kennst. Nur weil sie sich in der Illegalität bewegen, müssen sie gegenüber anderen sich assozial verhalten??!!! Sehr interessant deine Aussage.   Es leben mal wieder die Vorurteile. Weder ich der sich nunmehr seit nahezu 30 Jahren bikend durch die Pfalz bewegt, noch meine Kollegen sind auf den Waldwegen wie Wildscheine oder wie Berserker unterwegs. Und nur weil eine Norm etwas vorgibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese Norm unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Lage noch vertretbar ist. und nicht gegebenenfalls einer Änderung bedarf.


Fällt dir gar nicht auf oder .. illegales Verhalten zulasten anderer asozial . 🙈


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Wie kannts Du über Leute urteilen die Du nicht kennst. Nur weil sie sich in der Illegalität bewegen, müssen sie gegenüber anderen sich assozial verhalten??!!! Sehr interessant deine Aussage.


Es nennt sich Lebenserfahrung... Und Beobachtung vor Ort...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es nennt sich Lebenserfahrung... Und Beobachtung vor Ort...


Ohhh, wenn das mal nicht in die Hose gehen kann!!


----------



## mlb (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es nennt sich Lebenserfahrung... Und Beobachtung vor Ort...


Ah ja... Du stellst Dich also hin, beobachtest jemanden beim bauen und genau diese Person siehst Du dann auch auf den regulären Wegen fahren?!?!
🤦🏼‍♂️
eieieiei.... so viele Vorurteile, das kann einem ja schon fast leid tun


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Ah ja... Du stellst Dich also hin, beobachtest jemanden beim bauen und genau diese Person siehst Du dann auch auf den regulären Wegen fahren?!?!
> 🤦🏼‍♂️
> eieieiei.... so viele Vorurteile, das kann einem ja schon fast leid tun


Da haben wirs ja schon. Beobachten vor Ort, aber nicht den Schneid, um die Leute mal zumindest anzusprechen. Als hätte ichs geahnt.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Da haben wirs ja schon. Beobachten vor Ort, aber nicht den Schneid, um die Leute mal zumindest anzusprechen. Als hätte ichs geahnt.


Wer sagt dir das ich nicht schon Gespräche geführt habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. April 2021)

Jungs, lasst es doch einfach, ihr kommt eh nie zusammen!
Am besten das ganze hier schließen, immer das selbe bei gewissen Themen


----------



## Deleted 515833 (13. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir das ich nicht schon Gespräche geführt habe?


Ich mach das immer in Eskalationsstufen. Dh ich gebe zunächst Chancen, um ihr Fehlverhalten zu korrigieren. Es kommt dann etwas auf die Reaktion vom Gegenüber an und im Bedarfsfall gibts ne anständige Gefährderansprache und das Forstamt wird ensprechend über den Vorgang informiert.
Das ist ganz gut für den Förster, damit sich der Personenkreis, die sich falsch verhalten sich in Grenzen hält und es nicht der Eindruck entsteht, dass alle die mit einem MTB unterwegs sind, unanständige Sachen machen.
Dann hat man auch die Gelegenheit sich auszutauschen, zB Was das Forstamt so für Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Nach einer Weile entsteht dann auch so eine Art "Vertrauensverhaltnis". Zumindest war das meine Erfahrung.
Wenn ich jetzt noch einen ganz gemeinen Schwank erzählen darf. Es gab da ein kleines zerstörtes Stück Betonrohr, was fast jeden zweiten Tag an einer unübersichtlichen kurvigen Stelle von zwei Wanderern plaziert wurde, sodass beim Einfahren in die Kurve nicht rechtzeitig reagiert werden konnte.
Nebendran war gleich der Abgrund und somit was es sehr Tricky dem Ding auszuweichen ohne dass man den Hang runterstürzte. Ich hab das Betonteil immer wieder weggeräumt und egal wie weit ich es in den Hang geworfen hab, wurde es immer wieder an diese gefähliche Stelle gelegt.
Irgendwann reichte es mir, weil das war echt sau gefährlich und es musste irgendwas passieren.
Nun... ich habe 4 Katzen  und ich muss alle zwei Tage die Klos reinigen. Da kam mir eine Idee 
Ich sammelte die Katzenscheisse ein und vermischte sie mit ein klein bisschen Wasser. Nahm das Ganze mit in den Wald und rieb dieses Betonrohr unten mit der Kacke ein und plazierte den rest geschickt unter die Biegung des Rohrs, sodass man beim Aufheben richtig schön .....
Naja, das Rohrstück lag dann nur noch einmal etwas anders, aber nicht mehr in der Kurve 
Man muss eben etwas kreativ sein.

PS: Falls ihr beiden Wanderer auch hier im Forum seid.... ICH WARS und wie war die Heimfahrt mit dem Auto ohne sich die Hände anständig gewaschen zu haben?!? Mannnnn muss das eine Sauerei gewesen sein!


----------



## Waldhobel (14. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Offenbar wird das Gebuddel vom Förster geduldet, ansonsten würden die ja etwas Handfestes dagegen unternehmen.
> Man könnte beispielsweise Wildkameras im Wald aufhängen, um die Population von Polarfüchsen wissenschaftlich zu Dokumentieren.
> Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn man zufälligerweise Grabungsarbeiten dabei Filmt.


Witzig, dass es hier erwähnt wird, aber noch keinem die ganzen Wildkameras aufgefallen sind, dabei ist es relativ einfach die zu erkennen.
Was mich bis vor nem Jahr nur gewundert hat warum man die Kammeras so ausrichtet, dass sie Parkplätze erfassen, warscheinlich auch um die Zuwanderung der ausländischen Polarfüchse zu zählen und ihr Verhalten beim Sonnenbaden zu erforschen, Datenschutz hin oder her.
Mittlerweile wird da aber ein Schuh draus un dich fürchte das wird so einer der uns nicht passen wird.

BTW. ich habe Freunde die auch mittlerweile aufs Rad umgerstiegen sind und die ich gerne mitnehme. Habe sie aber frühzeitig mit der Thematik/Problematik vertraut gemacht und siehe da es funktioniert, ich für meinen Teil denke mir, wenn die, die noch ein bisschen Hirn unter dem Helm haben als Multiplikator fungieren, Freundlichkeit und Hofflichkeit vorleben, dann ist das nachhaltiger und trägt auf Dauer mehr Früchte.

Die Buddelei gab es schon immer, ich kann mich an meine Kindheit mit den Amerikaner hinter Kaiserslautern erinnern, die waren teilweise mit den Pick-Ups und schwerem Gerät im Wald, damals fanden wir das cool, sogar der Förster und Sohn, der selber gegfahren ist, war als dabei und haben geholfen.
Mittlerweile sehe ich das differziert, die Buddelei wir nicht aufhören das steht fest, die Menge hat nur erheblich zugenommen und das wird/ist zum Problem geworden.
Katalysiert durch die Pandemie ist der Zustrom zum Wald expotentionell gestiegen, da brauchen wir uns nix vor machen.
Leider wird in Deutschland/Österreich erst mal verboten bevor hinterfragt wird warum etwas so ist wie es ist, davon sollten wir versuchen abzukommen.

Chers !


----------



## Deleted 515833 (14. April 2021)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Witzig, dass es hier erwähnt wird, aber noch keinem die ganzen Wildkameras aufgefallen sind, dabei ist es relativ einfach die zu erkennen.
> Was mich bis vor nem Jahr nur gewundert hat warum man die Kammeras so ausrichtet, dass sie Parkplätze erfassen, warscheinlich auch um die Zuwanderung der ausländischen Polarfüchse zu zählen und ihr Verhalten beim Sonnenbaden zu erforschen, Datenschutz hin oder her.
> Mittlerweile wird da aber ein Schuh draus un dich fürchte das wird so einer der uns nicht passen wird.
> 
> ...


Es werden ja nur die erkannt, die zu erkennen sind. Du weisst ja nicht welche "nicht" erkannt werden., sonst hättest du sie ja erkannt


----------



## ziz (15. April 2021)

Ich lese jetzt schon lange mit, was mir auffällt:
Niemand hat bisher erwähnt, daß es gerade diese Strecken sind, auf denen man keine Wanderer trifft.
Ich oute mich als Fan dieser Trails, auch wenn ich teilweise dreimal so alt bin, wie manche, die ich dort antreffe.
Das Befahren "ohne Gegenverkehr" empfinde ich als tausendmal entspannter, als auf den Wanderpfaden Spaziergäger/Wanderer zu treffen, bei denen man trotz freundlichen Grüßens nie weiß, wie sie reagieren und ob was quersteckt.
Was gerade seit der Pandemie leider dazu kommt, sind die Massen aus fast ganz Süddeutschland, die die Strecken befahren, teilweise in fast zweistelliger Truppenstärke . Da merkt man imho schon, daß Bikeparks geschlossen sind.  Und im Zeitalter von Komoot und co. bleiben diese Strecken nicht lange den Locals vorbehalten.
Teilweise merkt man bei den "Auswärtigen" leider, daß sie sich kaum um die "Trail-Netiquette" scheren, so nach dem Motto: "Was solls, ich komm` eh nie wieder"
Zum vielzitierten Umweltaspekt:
Fahrt mal bei gutem Wetter das Gimmeldinger Tal hoch und am Kurpfalzpfark vorbei, die Massen von Autos der Fresstouristen (die teilweise noch bis in die Waldwege stehen) richten mehr Schaden an, als ein paar Freaks, die im Wald wandererfreie Trails graben.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. April 2021)

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht! Auch der ein oder andere Förster sieht das so, auch wenn er das seinen Dienstherren gegenüber natürlich öffentlich so nie zugeben würde! 
erst kürzlich hatte ich ein gutes Gespräch mit einem der Herren in grün, der mich beim befahren eines inoffiziellen Trails erwischt hat! 
nach kurzem hin und her, er hatte sich beklagt das ihm der Jagdpächter Druck mache, dieser hätte an einem Vormittag auf Ansitz 70 Biker gezählt die den Trail befahren hätten (halte ich in der aktuellen Situation noch nicht mal für übertrieben) und da müsse er nun mal reagieren!
Für ihn war der Trail nichtmal das Problem, sondern dessen starke Frequentierung!

Und genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer... würde es grad keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten auf inoffizielle trails geben hätten wir nicht weniger Trailtouristen hier bei uns... Sie würden sich nur ausnahmslos auf Wanderwegen tummeln! Und dann wäre hier schneller das Licht aus als jemand “zappenduster” sagen kann!

jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Unkenrufe von wegen “die buddler stellen sich wieder als Robin Hood da”
Keineswegs, mir ist ehrlich gesagt sogar ziemlich egal was der Rest über uns denkt... 

Aber einfach mal das Hirn einschalten und nachdenken über “was wäre wenn”

Ich könnte ja auch sagen, mir doch egal ob ihr auf Wanderwegen fahren dürft oder nicht... ist es aber nicht, auch wenn ich zu 95% die schmalen Wege nicht nutze!


----------



## stummerwinter (15. April 2021)

Dann ist ja alles gut und in Zukunft gibt es keine Probleme mehr...




=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer... würde es grad keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten auf inoffizielle trails geben hätten wir nicht weniger Trailtouristen hier bei uns... Sie würden sich nur ausnahmslos auf Wanderwegen tummeln! Und dann wäre hier schneller das Licht aus als jemand “zappenduster” sagen kann!


Gewagte These, kannst Du die belegen? 

Gegenthese: die würden garnicht erst kommen


----------



## ziz (15. April 2021)

Niemand kann hier etwas belegen. Aber das was der Kollege schreibt, ist in sich schlüssig.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Fahrt mal bei gutem Wetter das Gimmeldinger Tal hoch und am Kurpfalzpfark vorbei, die Massen von Autos der Fresstouristen (die teilweise noch bis in die Waldwege stehen) richten mehr Schaden an, als ein paar Freaks, die im Wald wandererfreie Trails graben.


Mag sein ändert aber nichts ander Öl und Feuer Situation! Und nein ich finde buddeln nicht gut... Vor allem nicht wenn die 20. Umfahrung oder neue Linie an einem Hang entsteht! Wenn es wenigstens halbwegs verteilt wäre und man sich mit einer Linie begnügen würde... Aber nein das geht ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (15. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Niemand kann hier etwas belegen. Aber das was der Kollege schreibt, ist in sich schlüssig.



Nur zum Teil...durch die Trails werden gerade aus der Gravity-Gemeinde Auswärtige angelockt, selber in einem Gespräch gesagt bekommen, wenn die Gebauten nicht wären, würden weniger kommen...


----------



## ziz (15. April 2021)

@delphi 
Das ist müßig.
Erzähle das mal den Dorffürsten aka Bürgermeistern, ein fast jeder will sich mit einem Neubaugebiet ein Denkmal setzen. Oder schau´mal nach Lambrecht, da ist vor dem Edeka/Aldi ein zugeteerter, völlig masslos überdimensionierter Parkplatz, auf dem man wie einst in Las Vegas ein Formel 1 Rennen veranstalten könnte.
Die Winzer die am Waldrand der Kernzone auf den Wingerten Pestizide sprühen. Müssen Wirtschaftswege alle betoniert sein?
Man kann die Reihe beliebig fortsetzen.
Mal ehrlich: Was machen da ein paar vergängliche Trails?


----------



## Speedbullit (15. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht wenn die 20. Umfahrung oder neue Linie an einem Hang entsteht!



Wo gibt es denn 20 Umfahrungen oder neue Linien an einem Hang? Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mag sein ändert aber nichts ander Öl und Feuer Situation! Und nein ich finde buddeln nicht gut... Vor allem nicht wenn die 20. Umfahrung oder neue Linie an einem Hang entsteht! Wenn es wenigstens halbwegs verteilt wäre und man sich mit einer Linie begnügen würde... Aber nein das geht ja nicht...


Versteh auch nicht wie man hier versucht sich das illegale buddeln schön zu reden. Das schadet dem Ansehen der Biker im Wald.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Was machen da ein paar vergängliche Trails?


Unterhalt dich Mal 8ntensiver mit Stummerwinter, der sit durch die Arbeit bei der PK da deutlich besser informiert was Ruhezonen und rückszugsbebiete angeht...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. April 2021)

Scheint man kommt hier wirklich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner, soll mir jetzt dann aber auch echt egal sein! Es wird weiter gebaut wenn keine legalen Angebote geschaffen werden... das verhindert kein Verbot, keine Strafe und erst recht nicht die geballte forums Ignoranz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Scheint man kommt hier wirklich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner, soll mir jetzt dann aber auch echt egal sein! Es wird weiter gebaut wenn keine legalen Angebote geschaffen werden... das verhindert kein Verbot, keine Strafe und erst recht die *geballte* buddler Ignoranz!


Hab das Mal korrigiert...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. April 2021)

Bei dir sollte mal was korrigiert werden... 
immerhin hast du es jetzt auf die ignore Liste geschafft! Adieu


----------



## Karolus (15. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Scheint man kommt hier wirklich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner, soll mir jetzt dann aber auch echt egal sein! Es wird weiter gebaut wenn keine legalen Angebote geschaffen werden... das verhindert kein Verbot, keine Strafe und erst recht nicht die geballte forums Ignoranz!


Die Ignoranz liegt hier ganz eindeutig auf Seiten der illegalen Trailbauer, wie du mit deinem Post eindrucksvoll beweist. Ganze Waldbereiche werden wegen des Buddelns für *alle* Biker gesperrt und dir ist das egal. Du buddelst einfach weiter solange die pösen Behörden dir nicht deinen Wunschtrail vor die Nase bauen. Selbstreflektion? FEHLANZEIGE! 
Mit einem hast du aber wohl leider Recht. Auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen wir so sicher nicht.

Ansonsten mal wieder fröhliches Whataboutism-Bingo auf Seiten der Buddler. Die Bürgermeister, die Förster, die Weinbauern....alle sind schlimmer als die Buddler. Ich glaube niemand bezweifelt hier, dass von den genannten Gruppen viel Mist gebaut wird, aber ist das ein Grund noch mehr Mist drauf zu setzen? Zumal ihr damit kräftig an dem Ast sägt auf dem wir *alle* sitzen.


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. April 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Scheint man kommt hier wirklich auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner, soll mir jetzt dann aber auch echt egal sein! Es wird weiter gebaut wenn keine legalen Angebote geschaffen werden... das verhindert kein Verbot, keine Strafe und erst recht nicht die geballte forums Ignoranz!


Bis es mal richtig teuer für dich wird .


----------



## WasgauBike (15. April 2021)

N' abend!!
Geb ich meinen Senf auch noch bei!

Der Faden wird langsam schwer verdaulich hier, deswegen mach ich s kurz.

Ich kann euch ja alle verstehen, nur muss euch bewusst sein, dass dieser Zwist hier auch gern gesehen ist von entsprechender Seite.

Denn:

Machen wir uns nichts vor, dem Wald, in meinem Fall Pfälzer Wald (Wasgau) geht es schlecht. 
In manchen Revieren sogar richtig schlecht.
Ich hab in meinem Umfeld einige Förster, die können zu jedem Baum eine Zustandsprognose abgeben, die meist nicht so schön aussieht. Ist bekannt, seit Jahren!!

Ja, es wird gesteuert,  langsaaaaaam, wir forschen und machen Zustandsberichte und bilden Gremien und 
Arbeitskreise und blablabla!!

Stellen Infotafeln auf über den bösen Klimawandel und den pösen Borkenkäfer!!

Und stellen Konzepte vor, wie der Wald in xxx Jahren aussehen wird oder könnte!!

*Wer im Hochsommer in der Landauer Stadtmitte bei über 35 Grad mal so richtig tief durchgeatmet hat, weis was ich meine!*

Damit das ganze nicht so dramatisch in den Medien aufgebauscht wird, braucht der gute Waldmensch in der Zwischenzeit
*einen Feind*, 
einen neuen fiesen Feind!! 
Der richtig BÖSE; BUNT und SCHNELL unterwegs ist!!
Und auch ganz viel kaputt macht, und kleine Wildtiere verschreckt!

So gewinnt man wertvolle Zeit und lenkt von seinen schlecht/gar nicht gemachten Hausaufgaben
 "Klimawandel im Pfälzer Wald"
bestens ab!

Aber, 
bin nur einen kleines Licht, 
hab keine Ahnung nicht!!
Gruß Padder


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. April 2021)

Nicht überzeugt . Auf andere zeigen..


----------



## ziz (16. April 2021)

Irgendwie typisch deutsch die Diskussion. Bis die Radler, die nicht auf den ordnungsgemässen Waldautobahnen im uniformierten Lambertskreuzspandexoutfit auf Kalker XXL Rädern zu den Fresshütten mit planierten nummerierten Fahrradabstellplätzen fahren wollen, eine legale Strecke genehmigt bekommen, gibt es durch den Klimawandel keinen Baum mehr im Pfälzerwald.
Daran sind aber die Biker schuld. 
Die pösen Piker Purschen, die mit dem Puddeln den Klimawandel beschleunigen.
Irgendwie ist alles, was nicht bis ins kleinste reguliert werden kann, Bullshit.
Sorry für die Polemik.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Irgendwie typisch deutsch die Diskussion. Bis die Radler, die nicht auf den ordnungsgemässen Waldautobahnen im uniformierten Lambertskreuzspandexoutfit auf Kalker XXL Rädern zu den Fresshütten mit planierten nummerierten Fahrradabstellplätzen fahren wollen, eine legale Strecke genehmigt bekommen, gibt es durch den Klimawandel keinen Baum mehr im Pfälzerwald.
> Daran sind aber die Biker schuld.
> Die pösen Piker Purschen, die mit dem Puddeln den Klimawandel beschleunigen.
> Irgendwie ist alles, was nicht bis ins kleinste reguliert werden kann, Bullshit.
> Sorry für die Polemik.


Was würdet ihr sagen wenn die Waldbauern auf euren Garten ausweichen um ihre Bäume an zu bauen?


----------



## WasgauBike (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen wenn die Waldbauern auf euren Garten ausweichen um ihre Bäume an zu bauen?


Guter Gedanke!!
Ist bei uns in LD schon der Fall!!
Waldbauern - Grünflächenamt
Je x Meter Grundstücksfläche 
(Pflicht-) Anpflanzung eines Baumes aus der anhängenden Liste!!


----------



## ziz (16. April 2021)

Ach Gott.... 10% sind privat. Mein Garten hat mehr Artenreichtum als die Fichtenmonokulturen.... 
Ich verstehe Euren Eifer nicht, ehrlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Ach Gott.... 10% sind privat. Mein Garten hat mehr Artenreichtum als die Fichtenmonokulturen....
> Ich verstehe Euren Eifer nicht, ehrlich nicht.



Im PW? 25 %...

Ich weiss nicht, wo du unterwegs bist, aber Fichtenmonokulturen gibt es hier überwiegend nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Mein Garten hat mehr Artenreichtum als die Fichtenmonokulturen....


Sehr naiv gedacht....


----------



## talybont (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Was gerade seit der Pandemie leider dazu kommt, sind die Massen aus fast ganz Süddeutschland, die die Strecken befahren, teilweise in fast zweistelliger Truppenstärke . Da merkt man imho schon, daß Bikeparks geschlossen sind.  Und im Zeitalter von Komoot und co. bleiben diese Strecken nicht lange den Locals vorbehalten.


Dann lasst Eure GPS-Geräte ausgeschaltet, dann wird auch keine Heatmap erstellt.


ziz schrieb:


> Teilweise merkt man bei den "Auswärtigen" leider, daß sie sich kaum um die "Trail-Netiquette" scheren, so nach dem Motto: "Was solls, ich komm` eh nie wieder"


Die benehmen sich aber dann auch daheim daneben - A.... bleibt A....!


ziz schrieb:


> Zum vielzitierten Umweltaspekt:
> Fahrt mal bei gutem Wetter das Gimmeldinger Tal hoch und am Kurpfalzpfark vorbei, die Massen von Autos der Fresstouristen (die teilweise noch bis in die Waldwege stehen) richten mehr Schaden an, als ein paar Freaks, die im Wald wandererfreie Trails graben.


Nur weil das eine stimmt, relativiert das noch keine Illegalität.


----------



## mlb (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen wenn die Waldbauern auf euren Garten ausweichen um ihre Bäume an zu bauen?


Auf dieses Argument habe ich ja schon gewartet....😂
Es ist halt blöderweise ein Unterschied ob es um ein eingefriedetes Privatgrundstück geht oder Wald, der öffentlicher Raum ist. 
Für den Wald gibt es ein betretungsrecht für das Privatgrundstück nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Auf dieses Argument habe ich ja schon gewartet....😂
> Es ist halt blöderweise ein Unterschied ob es um ein eingefriedetes Privatgrundstück geht oder Wald, der öffentlicher Raum ist.
> Für den Wald gibt es ein betretungsrecht für das Privatgrundstück nicht.


Trotzdem ist es Eigentum! Und es sind ja vorhandene Wege die geduldet werden müssen, aber nicht die Neuanlage, wann begreift ihr das endlich und hinter fragt Mal euer tun?


----------



## ziz (16. April 2021)

Ich bitte um eine ehrliche Antwort: Lebt Ihr Eure Doktrien privat genauso aus, wie Ihr es hier propagiert?
D.h. konsequenter Verzicht aufs Auto, Fleisch,Handgebaute Räder made in Germany usw... ?
Anreise zum Biken mit dem Zug??????


----------



## mlb (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine ehrliche Antwort: Lebt Ihr Eure Doktrien privat genauso aus, wie Ihr es hier propagiert?
> D.h. konsequenter Verzicht aufs Auto, Fleisch,Handgebaute Räder made in Germany usw... ?
> Anreise zum Biken mit dem Zug??????


Du hast die Schnappatmung vergessen, wenn jemand bei rot über die Ampel läuft, oder 60 bei erlaubten 50 fährt


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine ehrliche Antwort: Lebt Ihr Eure Doktrien privat genauso aus, wie Ihr es hier propagiert?
> D.h. konsequenter Verzicht aufs Auto, Fleisch,Handgebaute Räder made in Germany usw... ?
> Anreise zum Biken mit dem Zug??????


Was hat all das mit einer Straftat aka Sachbeschädigung zu tun? Schon Mal die möglichen Strafzahlungen aus dem naturschutzrechtlichen Seite angeschaut? 
Meine Autonutzung hat sich extrem vermindert in den letzten Jahren, von über 30tkm auf unter 8tkm. Warum Anreise mit dem Zug? Dazu hat man ein Bike? 🤪


----------



## stummerwinter (16. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine ehrliche Antwort: Lebt Ihr Eure Doktrien privat genauso aus, wie Ihr es hier propagiert?
> D.h. konsequenter Verzicht aufs Auto, Fleisch,Handgebaute Räder made in Germany usw... ?
> Anreise zum Biken mit dem Zug??????



Ehrliche Antwort auch wenn das eine mit dem anderen wenig bis nichts zu tun hat?

Nicht kompletter Verzicht, aber deutlich reduziert...zumindest für meinen Teil...

max 1 x pro Woche Fleisch oder Fisch
Auto reduziert wo es geht, zB auch wenn ich 50 km zur Arbeit habe
Anreise mit Zug wenn es geht
ein Teil meiner Räder kommt aus Südtirol, und keines meiner Räder ist aus Plastik

Reicht Dir das?

Was mit hier fehlt, ist ein wenig Selbstreflexion...lediglich von @sdr_herrmanns (habe dich eher pro Bau eingeschätzt, falls ich falsch liege, sry dafür) habe ich gelesen, dass Bau in Schutzgebieten ein Problem darstellt...

Ich sage nicht grundsätzlich, dass keine Trails gebaut werden sollten, man sollte es nur so tun, dass es keinen Stress gibt (Schutzzonen beachten, Abstimmung zB mit Forst/UNB)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was hat all das mit einer Straftat aka Sachbeschädigung zu tun? Schon Mal die möglichen Strafzahlungen aus dem naturschutzrechtlichen Seite angeschaut?
> Meine Autonutzung hat sich extrem vermindert in den letzten Jahren, von über 30tkm auf unter 8tkm. Warum Anreise mit dem Zug? Dazu hat man ein Bike? 🤪


Es geht um Ordnungswidrigkeiten!

Und wenn das alles so heiß gegessen würde, wie manche es hier kochen, müsste eigentlich an jedem Wochenende ein Forstbeamter oder die Polizei an den entsprechenden Trails stehen und die Leute rausziehen.
Machen sie aber nicht! Die ganze Sache ist vielleicht einfach nicht sooo wichtig wie manche es gern hätten.

Klar, hier und da wird in den Medien von offizieller Seite ein Statement gegeben, oder Medienwirksam was zurückgebaut, im großen und Ganzen haben Strecken aber bestand und es passiert nichts weiter.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Es geht um Ordnungswidrigkeiten!


So so Sachbeschädigung ist eine OWI... Interessant... 




__





						§ 303 StGB - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				






mlb schrieb:


> im großen und Ganzen haben Strecken aber bestand und es passiert nichts weiter.


Das glaubst du... Wenn dann die Sperrung da ist ist das Geschrei groß... 

Ich hoffe ihr begreift irgend wann, auch wenn ich befürchte das es dann zu spät ist und wir Österreichische Verhältnisse haben werden...


----------



## mlb (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So so Sachbeschädigung ist eine OWI... Interessant...


Schau mal ins Landeswaldgesetz.... Fraglich ob es Sachbeschädigung ist, was wird denn beschädigt? Vorausgesetzt es werden keine Bäume gefällt.



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du... Wenn dann die Sperrung da ist ist das Geschrei groß...


Die ist doch schon längst da, ok das ist Ba-Wü, aber da passiert seit 25 Jahren nichts!



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr begreift irgend wann, auch wenn ich befürchte das es dann zu spät ist und wir Österreichische Verhältnisse haben werden...


Wird es nicht geben. In Österreich gibt es kein allgemeines Betretungsrecht. Ganz andere Grundvoraussetzungen dort.

Im Endeffekt weiß keiner hier was die Zukunft bringt. Hier im Forum ist es eine Glaubensfrage und ich glaube, dass es erstmal richtig eskalieren muss, bevor es zu einer, für alle, zufriedenstellenden Lösung kommt.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So so Sachbeschädigung ist eine OWI... Interessant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und hör mit den Paragraphen auf. Sry aber das ist wieder so, als wenn ein Pickel am Hintern wächst und Dr. Google die Diagnose Krebs stellt. Wenn Jura so unglaublich einfach wäre, dann würde man das nicht jahrelang (mit viel Sitzfleisch) Studieren müssen. Und selbst dann ist es nicht immer so eindeutig. Wenn dann noch Emotionen mitspielen wirds eng. Denn Recht haben != Recht bekommen.
Im übrigen konnte ich bereits 3 Sperren beseitigen "lassen" und das war bewusst ohne meinen gesellschaftlichen Status mit ins Spiel zu bringen. 
Ich bin nur ein verrantzter, unrasierter Biker, der vernünftig argumentiert hat, sonst nix.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. April 2021)

Ist echt interessant, das es anscheinend nur in unserer Region Stress gibt. Bin aktuell mit Frau&Hund im Womo in der Eifel unterwegs und hab heute ein tolles Gespräch mit 2 Downhillern gehabt. Neben der Wanderstrecke ist eine recht anspruchsvolle DH Strecke in der Berg gefräst. Nix gebautes, einfach nur der Boden geschreddert, was hier zur allgemeinen Empörung führen würde. Beide sahen unseren freilaufenden Hund. Angehalten und sich unterhalten. Es ging um bauen, illegale Strecken, Konflikte mit Wanderern. Es gibt viel gebautes, aber Ärger mit Wanderern verneinten sie. Was wir aber auch hier merken. Die Leute sind viel entspannter als bei uns Und sehen alles viel lockerer und sind nicht permanent auf Konfliktsuche aus. Zwischenzeitlich denke ich, das es mit den Leuten zusammen hängt die in den einzelnen Regionen wohnen. Es lebe der Egoismus.


----------



## WasgauBike (16. April 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist echt interessant, das es anscheinend nur in unserer Region Stress gibt. Bin aktuell mit Frau&Hund im Womo in der Eifel unterwegs und hab heute ein tolles Gespräch mit 2 Downhillern gehabt. Neben der Wanderstrecke ist eine recht anspruchsvolle DH Strecke in der Berg gefräst. Nix gebautes, einfach nur der Boden geschreddert, was hier zur allgemeinen Empörung führen würde. Beide sahen unseren freilaufenden Hund. Angehalten und sich unterhalten. Es ging um bauen, illegale Strecken, Konflikte mit Wanderern. Es gibt viel gebautes, aber Ärger mit Wanderern verneinten sie. Was wir aber auch hier merken. Die Leute sind viel entspannter als bei uns Und sehen alles viel lockerer und sind nicht permanent auf Konfliktsuche aus. Zwischenzeitlich denke ich, das es mit den Leuten zusammen hängt die in den einzelnen Regionen wohnen. Es lebe der Egoismus.


Ja sorry, ich war heute auch unterwegs!
Madenburg, Föhrlenberg, Trifels und Umgebung!! Herrlich, keine Sau unterwegs!
Tun und lassen was ich will!!

Morgen und Übermorgen bekommst Du mit deinem Wohnmobil da oben kaum einen Parkplatz!!
Am Montag kommen die Gemeindearbeiter und räumen den Müll weg!!

Dann vergleich doch mal die Tagestouris-zahlen der Eifel mit denen von SüW und NW!

Übersättigt von Tagestouris der Haardtrand und Pfälzerwald, würde ich meinen!

Unter der Woche kannste hier Nacktradeln, interessiert kä Sau!!

Padder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (16. April 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Für den Wald gibt es ein betretungsrecht für das Privatgrundstück nicht.


Richtig, genau wie in der offenen Landschaft. Kannst ja mal probieren auf einem Maisacker oder einer öffentlichen Grünfläche einen illegalen Trail anzulegen. Aber pass auf dass du nicht vom Trecker überfahren wirst   .



ziz schrieb:


> Lebt Ihr Eure Doktrien privat genauso aus, wie Ihr es hier propagiert?


Was hat es mit Doktirnen zu tun, wenn man die Ausübung seines Hobbys durch ein paar wenige gefährdet sieht, die durch illegale Handlungen alle Biker in Verruf bringen und bereits Sperrungen ganzer Waldbereiche verursacht haben?



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist echt interessant, das es anscheinend nur in unserer Region Stress gibt.


So unterschiedlich können subjektive Eindrücke sein. Mein subjektiver Eindruck im Pfälzerwald ist, dass hier gerade in den letzten 10 Jahren ein sehr entspanntes Miteinander der unterschiedlichen Erholungssuchenden untereinander vorherrscht. Selbst in diesen besonderen Zeiten habe ich seltenst unangenehme Begegnungen mit z. B. Wanderern gehabt. Im Gespräch mit bikenden Touristen habe ich nicht nur einmal die natürlich ebenfalls subjektive Aussage gehört, dass es bei uns ja so entspannt wäre und man gar keinen Stress mit Wanderern hätte. Mal ganz abgesehen vom außergewöhnlich reichhaltigen Angebot an schönen Pfanden im bestehenden Wegnetz. All das bringt uns aber nichts, wenn uns die Behörden wegen der überhand nehmenden Buddelei den Wald dicht machen.

Und bevor jetzt wieder die Touren-Biker-Alter-Sack-Kann-nicht-Fahren-Stock-im-Hintern-Keule geschwungen wird. Ich fahre sehr gerne legal gebaute Trails und würde mich, wie wohl die meisten anderen Buddel-Kritiker auch, sehr über ein legales Angebot freuen. Aber daraus wird wohl leider nichts, wenn die illegalen Freiheitskämpfer weiterhin nur an ihren eigenen Spaß denken.


----------



## Livestrong.com (16. April 2021)

Sind wir froh das wir in so einer schönen Gegend wohnen dürfen. Ist die Strecke an der Kalmit nicht genehmigt ? Da sind ja viele am shutteln. Fahr da oft mit dem Rennrad


----------



## stummerwinter (16. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Sind wir froh das wir in so einer schönen Gegend wohnen dürfen. Ist die Strecke an der Kalmit nicht genehmigt ? Da sind ja viele am shutteln. Fahr da oft mit dem Rennrad


Nein, nach meinem Stand bisher nicht...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2021)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist echt interessant, das es anscheinend nur in unserer Region Stress gibt. Bin aktuell mit Frau&Hund im Womo in der Eifel unterwegs und hab heute ein tolles Gespräch mit 2 Downhillern gehabt. Neben der Wanderstrecke ist eine recht anspruchsvolle DH Strecke in der Berg gefräst. Nix gebautes, einfach nur der Boden geschreddert, was hier zur allgemeinen Empörung führen würde. Beide sahen unseren freilaufenden Hund. Angehalten und sich unterhalten. Es ging um bauen, illegale Strecken, Konflikte mit Wanderern. Es gibt viel gebautes, aber Ärger mit Wanderern verneinten sie. Was wir aber auch hier merken. Die Leute sind viel entspannter als bei uns Und sehen alles viel lockerer und sind nicht permanent auf Konfliktsuche aus. Zwischenzeitlich denke ich, das es mit den Leuten zusammen hängt die in den einzelnen Regionen wohnen. Es lebe der Egoismus.


Die Eifel ist groß... Da gibt es große gebiete.wo es auch massiv Probleme gibt!


----------



## schweigi (18. April 2021)

Hey Leute, irgendwie wird hier immer wieder das selbe geschrieben! So langsam drehen wir uns im Kreis!!!
Es wird denke ich in den nächsten Jahren einiges passieren was dieses Thema betrifft und ich hoffe das die Sache gut fuer uns BIKER ausgehen wird!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2021)

Ich schau mal kurz in die Zukunft, dort wo sich Leute engagieren und über einen Verein das ganze läuft, werden auch Trails oder Strecken entstehen oder genehmigt werden, alles andere wird wohl verfolgt und zu gemacht werden, ist ja zum Teil jetzt schon so.
Den meisten ist halt so eine Arbeit zu viel Stress, die gehen lieber ballern, damit ist aber irgendwann halt schluss wenn sich nichts ändert.
Wenn man hier im Forum so quer liest, ist das kein Regionales Problem mehr, das betrifft uns in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. April 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ich schau mal kurz in die Zukunft, dort wo sich Leute engagieren und über einen Verein das ganze läuft, werden auch Trails oder Strecken entstehen oder genehmigt werden, alles andere wird wohl verfolgt und zu gemacht werden, ist ja zum Teil jetzt schon so.
> Den meisten ist halt so eine Arbeit zu viel Stress, die gehen lieber ballern, damit ist aber irgendwann halt schluss wenn sich nichts ändert.
> Wenn man hier im Forum so quer liest, ist das kein Regionales Problem mehr, das betrifft uns in ganz Deutschland.


Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält. Irgendwann wird es vielleicht zu einem Rechtsstreit kommen und es wird Klarheit geschaffen. Wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen zu keinem Prozess kommt, dann ist es halt so und im Forum wird noch 1000 Seiten und Stress geben.


----------



## tomm84 (18. April 2021)

Mal n frage zum singltrailparcour in hochspeyer lohnt es sich da mit einem 8 jährigen und hardtail hin zuführen hätten 1 stunde Anfahrt?


----------



## MrMapei (18. April 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Mal n frage zum singltrailparcour in hochspeyer lohnt es sich da mit einem 8 jährigen und hardtail hin zuführen hätten 1 stunde Anfahrt?


Schwer zu sagen. Kommt drauf an, wie gut er fährt. Die Strecken, die es gibt sind meiner Meinung nach inzwischen alle technisch anspruchsvoll. Das sind keine geshapten Strecken mit Sprüngen, eher naturnahe Trails.


----------



## Quente (18. April 2021)

Radfahrer gehen auf Fußgänger los
					

In Waldbreitbach im Kreis Neuwied sind am Samstag zwei Radfahrer ausgerastet. Sie reagierten wütend auf den Hinweis, dass sie sich auf einem nur für Fußgänger zugelassenen Wanderweg befänden, stiegen von ihren Rädern ab und gingen auf die Fußgänger los.




					www.swr.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Radfahrer gehen auf Fußgänger los
> 
> 
> In Waldbreitbach im Kreis Neuwied sind am Samstag zwei Radfahrer ausgerastet. Sie reagierten wütend auf den Hinweis, dass sie sich auf einem nur für Fußgänger zugelassenen Wanderweg befänden, stiegen von ihren Rädern ab und gingen auf die Fußgänger los.
> ...


Ich werde so oft von Hunden angegriffen, sodass ich es gar nicht mehr erwähnen muss. Das ist im übrigen auch ein Grund warum ich abgelegene Trails fahre. Weil mir diese Köter und Herrchen "tierisch" auf die Klöten gehen.
Aber letztlich was soll dieser Post?! Das hat nur den einen Grund, um das Feuer wieder anzufachen. Hört doch endlich auf mit dieser scheiss Rumstichelei aus dem off!


----------



## dopero (18. April 2021)

[Ironie ON]
Vor allem völlig Themenfremd, es waren ja Radfahrer und keine Mountainbiker.
[Ironie OFF]


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> [Ironie ON]
> Vor allem völlig Themenfremd, es waren ja Radfahrer und keine Mountainbiker.
> [Ironie OFF]


Stimmt


----------



## Irie Guide (18. April 2021)

Es wurde unglaublich viel geschrieben und alle haben mal richtig schön per Tastatur onaniert und ihren Sinnen und Gedanken freien Lauf gelassen, ihren Hass in Worte ausgedrückt und ihren Standpunkt, der zu respektieren ist, verteidigt.

Und jetzt denkt alle mal nach, ob es zielführend ist, ob es was gebracht hat und wie wir in Zukunft weitermachen wollen.

Eine Einheit, die eigentlich das gleiche wollen oder eine Masse von Leuten, die sich untereinander abfucken und nach außen einen unorganisierten Haufen bilden.

Wenn ihr was bewegen wollt, dann engagiert euch in Vereinen oder wo auch immer, aber hier nur den Besserwisser aka Schlaubischlumpf zu markieren bringt keinem was.
Zum Schluss noch ein schöner Artikel zum lesen und nachdenken.


----------



## Livestrong.com (18. April 2021)

Heute mal sonntags radeln aber alle waren sehr nett . Platz gemacht gegrüßt etc. War entspannt.


----------



## Irie Guide (18. April 2021)

one love


----------



## Jesh (18. April 2021)

https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117686/4891956








						Rhodt: Drahtsperre im Wald gespannt - Zeugen gesucht | Pfalz-Express
					

Rhodt. Am 18. April gegen 13 Uhr fanden Wanderer eine Drahtsperre auf dem "Dr. Sprater-Pfad" im Pfälzer Wald.



					www.pfalz-express.de
				




Achtung! Drahtseil aufm Kesselberg


----------



## ziz (18. April 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Es wurde unglaublich viel geschrieben und alle haben mal richtig schön per Tastatur onaniert und ihren Sinnen und Gedanken freien Lauf gelassen, ihren Hass in Worte ausgedrückt und ihren Standpunkt, der zu respektieren ist, verteidigt.
> 
> Und jetzt denkt alle mal nach, ob es zielführend ist, ob es was gebracht hat und wie wir in Zukunft weitermachen wollen.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Artikel.
Scheinprobleme. Er nimmt mir die Worte aus dem Mund.....


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. April 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Es wurde unglaublich viel geschrieben und alle haben mal richtig schön per Tastatur onaniert und ihren Sinnen und Gedanken freien Lauf gelassen, ihren Hass in Worte ausgedrückt und ihren Standpunkt, der zu respektieren ist, verteidigt.
> 
> Und jetzt denkt alle mal nach, ob es zielführend ist, ob es was gebracht hat und wie wir in Zukunft weitermachen wollen.
> 
> ...


Besonders der Teil mit dem Onanieren fand ich sehr befreiend, zum Rest deines Artikels kam ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. April 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117686/4891956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte sowas schon geahnt, dass sowas mal irgendwann kommt. Bei mir lag eine Drahtschlinge aus altem Stacheldraht auf dem Trail. Das hab ich dem "Oberförsterin" auch gemeldet und es wurde eine Anzeige erstattet.
Das is schon ne sehr harte Nummer!
Da weiss ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man dem Herr werden könnte. Das endet mit Sicherheit tödlich, wenn der Draht in Halshöhe angebracht wurde und man hat keine Chance das Ding rechtzeitig zu erkennen. Unglaublich!

Übrigens wo der Baum auf den Bildern die ich angehängt habe,  mit seinen abstehenden Ästen quergelegt wurde sind um die 25% Steigung. Wenn man von oben runter fährt kann das eng werden.
Ne Badewann wurde auch schon an einer anderen Stelle abgelegt und Stacheldraht auf Trail gabs auch schon. Das is ein Rest eines alten Zauns der etwas weiter weg abgefault im Acker rumliegt.
Ich hab noch weitere "best of"... und um es zeitlich einzuordnen. Das war alles im letzten Sonmerhalbjahr, also nicht über Jahre gesammelt sonder eine Saison.
Ich könnte da nochn bisschen weiter machen, denn ich bin viel im Wald und dokumentiere auch fleissig, um wenns hart kommt, die Biker zu entlasten und um auch mal ein "Ist-Zustand" zu veröffentlichen. Die Energie sollte anders gebündelt werden! Da kann man fast schon froh sein, dass es MTBler auf "Abwegen" gibt, die dann auch auf soetwas aufmerksam machen. Also den Müll den irgendwelche Vollpfosten abladen dokumentieren.


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117686/4891956
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo war der genau gespannt?
Bin Sonntag vom Kohlplatz über Ritterstein 185 Dr Sprater Pfad und Kesselberg zum Benderplatz.
War 12:45 oben. Hab weder Draht noch Leute gesehen. Da oben trifft man eh kaum jemand.
Sonntag war insgesamt sehr entspannt, zwar einige Leute, aber nur angenehme Begegnungen und nette Konversationen.


----------



## schweigi (19. April 2021)

irwo aufm dr sprater Pfad!


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> irwo aufm dr sprater Pfad!



Ja, wo läuft der eigentlich genau lang?
Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass ich genau diesen gefahren bin.
Für mich war das immer der Trail von dem Ritterstein hoch auf den Kesselberg.
Ich bin Sonntag das gelb markierte gefahren.


----------



## Jesh (19. April 2021)

Was is ein "Oberföstrer"in"??? Politische Korrektheit Quatsch? Und ich glaub nicht das der Teil auf dem Kamm vom Kesselberg zum Sprater Pfad gehört


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Tja, was mich aber in dieser ganzen Diskussion interessieren würde, warum in den meisten Fällen 250er Schilder die ganzen Zugänge in den Wald schmücken, aber keinen interessierts.


Das liegt auch daran, dass weite Teile der oft in Vereinen organisierten MTB-Szene sich leider nur sehr wenig für grundlegende rechtliche Hintergründe interessieren - und sich an der Frage "Pfad oder nicht Pfad?" abarbeiten.

Oder, indem sie eben das Thema Zeichen 250 vor Waldwegen komplett ignorieren - obwohl die StVO höherrangiges Recht darstellt. So reicht eigentlich schon die bundesrechtliche StVO aus, um nach Artikel 31 GG alle (verfassungswidrigen) "Regelungen" im LWaldG komplett auszuhebeln. VwV zu § 1 StVO, Rn. 3:


> Landesrecht über den Straßenverkehr ist unzulässig (vgl. Artikel 72 Abs. 1 in Verbindung mit Artikel 74 Nr. 22 des Grundgesetzes). Für örtliche Verkehrsregeln bleibt nur im Rahmen der StVO Raum.


Ein (wenn auch häufig nicht angeordnetes) Zeichen 250 stellt klar, dass hier der Anwendungsbereich der StVO eröffnet ist.

Aber: An einer klärenden, rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung, bspw. auch durch eine Verfassungsbeschwerde, besteht kein vernehmbares Interesse. Man meint hingegen weiterhin, der "politische" Weg wäre erfolgsversprechender. Das ist m. E. allerdings ein gefährlicher Irrtum. Weil man sich so - über kurz oder lang - in "Reservate" zurückdrängen lassen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Was is ein "Oberföstrer"in"??? Politische Korrektheit Quatsch? Und ich glaub nicht das der Teil auf dem Kamm vom Kesselberg zum Sprater Pfad gehört


Nein, der Begriff "Oberförster" stammt aus "Otto der Film"


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das liegt auch daran, dass weite Teile der oft in Vereinen organisierten MTB-Szene sich leider nur sehr wenig für grundlegende rechtliche Hintergründe interessieren - und sich an der Frage "Pfad oder nicht Pfad?" abarbeiten.
> 
> Oder, indem sie eben das Thema Zeichen 250 vor Waldwegen komplett ignorieren - obwohl die StVO höherrangiges Recht darstellt. So reicht eigentlich schon die bundesrechtliche StVO aus, um nach Artikel 31 GG alle (verfassungswidrigen) "Regelungen" im LWaldG komplett auszuhebeln. VwV zu § 1 StVO, Rn. 3:
> 
> ...


Oder eben ein Scheinverwaltungsakt, weil so "Schilder" irgendwo bei der Strassenmeisterei rumliegen und sie daraufhin hinhägt, damit sie ja nicht ungenutzt rosten.
Ja, die 250 werden ignoriert und das aus gutem Grund. Wenn das geahndet wird, ist Polen offen, denn das betrifft auch den DIMB und jeden Radfahrer, der durch den Wald radelt. Lustigerweise wüsste ich bei uns nicht, wie ich auf den ausgezeichneten Radweg im Wald kommen sollte, ohne dass ich dieses Schild ignoriere. Die stehen überall nur eben an 2 Stellen nicht und ich habe alle 22 Waldeingänge abgefahren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Oder eben ein Scheinverwaltungsakt, weil so "Schilder" irgendwo bei der Strassenmeisterei rumliegen und sie daraufhin hinhägt, damit sie ja nicht ungenutzt rosten.


Das, was da vor Waldwegen rumsteht, sind sowieso zu mind. 95 % Scheinverwaltungsakte, die irgendein Förster oder Waldbesitzer an einen Baum nagelt. Eigentlich eine Straftat (Amtsanmaßung).

Nicht nur Teile des MTBpark-Netzes, sondern sogar ein Großteil des HBR-Routen-Netzes ist straßenverkehrsrechtlich legal nicht nutzbar. Da rast dich auf einer solchen Route gar über ein halbes Jahr lang der illegale motorisierte Umleitungs-Ausweichverkehr von der Straße - und man würde dir hinterher bei einem Unfall noch eine Mitschuld anlasten, weil du das Zeichen 250 ebenfalls missachtet hast. Es interessiert niemanden - von der Gemeinde bis rauf ins Ministerium. Man begeht sogar m. E. beim Bau derartiger "Radwege" von allen Seiten her seit vielen Jahren regelmäßigen Subventionsbetrug.

Ich hab mir hier eine Weile lang die Mühe gemacht, bei den zuständigen Straßenverkehrsbehörden Freigaben zu erwirken. Mit überschaubarem Erfolg; die sitzen das einfach aus.






						Zeichen 250 vor Waldwegen
					

Hallo,  ich bin seit einem Weilchen in meiner Heimat radverkehrspolitisch aktiv und blogge auch darüber. Zu dem Thema habe ich hier auch einen längeren Artikel verfasst. In Rheinland-Pfalz konzentriert sich - was die vermeintliche Illegalität des Mountainbikens betrifft - fast alles nur auf die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die 250er gelten übrigens immer nur für die jeweilige Straße. D. h., man kann an der nächsten unbeschilderten Einmündung wieder aufsteigen und weiterradeln.


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Traurige Realität, dass der Wald nun auch mit Schildern vollbetoniert wird, ähnlich wie im Straßenverkehr.
> Überregulation nennt man sowas, und es bewirkt, dass Schilder und ihr Inhalt immer weniger wahrgenommen werden. Am besten packt man noch Flatterband oder blinkende Warnleuchten daneben.
> Manche haben echt den Knall verpasst.


Ich kann leider nicht widerstehen: Nach exakt diesem totalitären, (typisch deutschen) Überregulierungs- und Zubetonierungs-Prinzip wird aber die gesamte Republik seit über einem Jahr - per Verordnungswillkür - regiert; bis in die hintersten Winkel des Privatlebens hinein; was eben vor allem auch den individuellen oder gemeinsamen Sport und Freizeit betrifft. Stört aber (angeblich) keinen. Man darf auch weiterhin nicht einmal drüber reden oder diesen Wahnsinn in angemessenen Worten kritisieren.

Nun flüchten die Städter halt eben am Wochenende und nach Feierabend in die Wälder; weil fast alles andere verboten wurde, wird es voller. Und die Konflikte nehmen zu. Ich hab mir jetzt (nach längerer Abstinenz) die letzten ca. 15 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen. Und auch hier kann man wieder wunderbar erkennen, wie sich einmal mehr über Symptome aufgeregt wird, anstatt die Krankheit zu bekämpfen. Nein, Tante Corolla ist nicht die Alleinschuldige. Aber sie wirkt eben nicht nur in diesem Bereich des Lebens als schwelende Konflikte zuspitzender Katalysator.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Ja, die flüchten alle jetzt in den Wald und die Eingänge werden mit "Geländewagen" zugeparkt. Dh ich muss mich in dieser Zeit auch gehäuft mit Hunden auseinandersetzen. Da ich Hunde gerne esse (am Besten mit BBQ Sosse), wirds im Gefrierschrank auch voller. Ich hab da echt mittlerweile Platzbeobleme, will mir aber für die Übergabgszeit keinen zweiten Eisschrank zulegen.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. April 2021)

@Teufelstisch : Deinen Ausführungen folgend würde es aber die viel beschworene Einheit (alle MTBler sind Illegal im Wald) kontekarieren, oder?


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Und bevor jetzt wieder die Touren-Biker-Alter-Sack-Kann-nicht-Fahren-Stock-im-Hintern-Keule geschwungen wird. Ich fahre sehr gerne legal gebaute Trails und würde mich, wie wohl die meisten anderen Buddel-Kritiker auch, sehr über ein legales Angebot freuen.


Ohne jetzt die Buddelei rechtfertigen oder verharmlosen zu wollen: Woher weißt du (im öffentlich zugänglichen Wald), dass ein Trail (irgendwann mal) "legal" gebaut wurde oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die Buddelei rechtfertigen oder verharmlosen zu wollen: Woher weißt du (im öffentlich zugänglichen Wald), dass ein Trail (irgendwann mal) "legal" gebaut wurde oder nicht?


Diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt woher man das wissen sollte.... Ich meine auch das hier im Forum geäussert zu haben. Aber das is so ne  Logikfrage.  Man könnte fast von selbst drauf kommen, dass da etwas hakt.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. April 2021)

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht...


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

@stummerwinter - Ich vertrat schon immer den Standpunkt, dass wir vollkommen legal im Wald unterwegs sind, nichts "Verbotenes" tun. Und musste auch hierfür, hier in diesem Forum, ziemlich viel einstecken. Das betrifft zumindest die Wegenutzung, nicht die -anlage. Die ist in meinen Augen eine vollkommen inszenierte, für 99 % der Waldbesucher und -flächen irrelevante Debatte / Kampagne, hauptsächlich zur Ablenkung und Spaltung.

Zu den Interessenvertretungen: Wer sich und seiner Gruppe selbst attestiert, etwas "Illegales" zu tun, hat in meinen Augen schon von vornherein verloren, sei es politisch oder auch juristisch. Weil er immer ein untertäniger Bittsteller bleiben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt woher man das wissen sollte.... Ich meine auch das hier im Forum geäussert zu haben. Aber das is so ne  Logikfrage.  Man könnte fast von selbst drauf kommen,





stummerwinter schrieb:


> Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht...


Ja, aber noch mal ne Logikfrage. Wegen was wirst du mich als Richter verurteilen?
1. Weil ich ein Trail im Wald befahre
2. Weil ich im Wald ein illegal angelegtes Trail befahre
3. Weil ich das 250er am Waldeingang überfahren habe?
4. Weil ich im Wald ein illegal angelegtes Trail befahre und das 250er überfahren habe


----------



## stummerwinter (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @stummerwinter - Ich vertrat schon immer den Standpunkt, dass wir vollkommen legal im Wald unterwegs sind, nichts "Verbotenes" tun. Und musste auch hierfür, hier in diesem Forum, ziemlich viel einstecken. Das betrifft zumindest die Wegenutzung, nicht die -anlage. Die ist in meinen Augen eine vollkommen inszenierte, für 99 % der Waldbesucher und -flächen irrelevante Debatte / Kampagne, hauptsächlich zur Ablenkung und Spaltung.



Alte Wege hätten quasi Bestandsschutz (je nach dem, wie weit man zurück geht, zB vor der Verordnung Biosphärenreservat), neue Wege bräuchten eine Baugenehmigung...



Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Zu den Interessenvertretungen: Wer sich und seiner Gruppe selbst attestiert, etwas "Illegales" zu tun, hat in meinen Augen schon von vornherein verloren, sei es politisch oder auch juristisch. Weil er immer ein untertäniger Bittsteller bleiben wird.


Das würde aber im Umkehrschluss auch das Fallenstellen tolerieren...

@sdr_herrmanns : Nach der Logik von Teufelstisch (die ich nachvollziehen, aber juritsich nicht einordnen kann) meiner Meinung nach nur nach 2., bin aber wie gesagt kein Jurist/Richter...

Was meint @Teufelstisch?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Ich als Radfahrer im Wald hab absolut keine Ahnung, ob ich ein trockenes Flussbett, ein Wanderweg, illegal angelegtes Trail, legal angelegter Weg, Landebahn oder Vogonen-Gedenk-Weg befahre, wenn das nicht entsprechend markiert wurde. 
Wenn da stünde "illegal angelegtes Trail" dann würde ich diesen Hinweis vllt ernstnehmen


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das würde aber im Umkehrschluss auch das Fallenstellen tolerieren...


Das "Fallenstellen" verwirklicht mehrere Straftatbestände, u. a. § 315b StGB.

Zur anderen Frage, wenn ich sie denn richtig verstehe: Das Befahren ist in meinen Augen niemals illegal, höchstens die Anlage selbst (da würde das LWaldG greifen). Ansonsten bricht m. E. auch bei OWis Bundesrecht Landesrecht. Und ein StVO-Verstoß ist es nur dann, wenn die konkrete Straße (das kann auch eine schmale Gasse oder ein "Pfad" sein) durch ein korrekt (von der zuständigen Straßenverkehrsbehörde angeordnetes) Verkehrszeichen gesperrt ist. Ansonsten gilt ggf. Tateinheit nach § 19 OWiG.


> Alte Wege hätten quasi Bestandsschutz (je nach dem, wie weit man zurück geht, zB vor der Verordnung Biosphärenreservat), neue Wege bräuchten eine Baugenehmigung...


Und woher weißt du, vor allem als ortsfremder Touri konkret, was ein "alter" und ein "neuer" Weg ist? Und ob der "legal" oder "illegal" angelegt wurde?  Im Landesstraßengesetz gibt es dafür sogar eine (auf Vermutungen basierende) Regelung im § 54.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Das "Fallenstellen" verwirklicht mehrere Straftatbestände, u. a. § 315b StGB.
> 
> Zur anderen Frage, wenn ich sie denn richtig verstehe: Das Befahren ist in meinen Augen niemals illegal, höchstens die Anlage selbst (da würde das LWaldG greifen). Ansonsten bricht m. E. auch bei OWis Bundesrecht Landesrecht. Und ein StVO-Verstoß ist es nur dann, wenn die konkrete Straße (das kann auch eine schmale Gasse oder ein "Pfad" sein) durch ein korrekt (von der zuständigen Straßenverkehrsbehörde angeordnetes) Verkehrszeichen gesperrt ist. Ansonsten gilt ggf. Tateinheit nach § 19 OWiG.
> 
> Und woher weißt du, vor allem als ortsfremder Touri konkret, was ein "alter" und ein "neuer" Weg ist? Und ob der "legal" oder "illegal" angelegt wurde?  Im Landesstraßengesetz gibt es dafür sogar eine (auf Vermutungen basierende) Regelung im § 54.


Endlich mal jemand der meine Sprache spricht


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ja, aber noch mal ne Logikfrage. Wegen was wirst du mich als Richter verurteilen?


Genau das ließe sich ja relativ einfach, mit einer Selbstanzeige klären. Ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, dass die zuständige Forstbehörde es nie so weit kommen lassen wollen würde, dass ein juristisch sehr gut begründeter Widerspruch jemals vor einem Amtsrichter landet.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du, vor allem als ortsfremder Touri konkret, was ein "alter" und ein "neuer" Weg ist? Und ob der "legal" oder "illegal" angelegt wurde?  Im Landesstraßengesetz gibt es dafür sogar eine (auf Vermutungen basierende) Regelung im § 54.


Vorher informieren...

§54 erschließt sich mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht...

Tante Edit:



> höchstens die Anlage selbst (da würde das LWaldG greifen)


Und die Verordnung vom Biosphärenreservat...


----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Vorher informieren...


Wo? Im "Landesverzeichnis legaler Forstwege?"  Der Verweis auf § 54 LStrG legt den Geltungsbereich für öffentliche Straßen fest; es wurde vermutet, dass dazu alle Straßen gehören, die dem öffentlichen Verkehr dienten. Nur findet ja auch auf Waldwegen öffentlicher Verkehr statt. Und öffentlicher Verkehr ist die Grundvoraussetzung für die Eröffnung des Geltungsbereiches der StVO.


> Und die Verordnung vom Biosphärenreservat...


Die ist aber auch nur Landesrecht - und ebenfalls nicht legitimiert, um öffentlichen Verkehr zu regeln.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Die ist aber auch nur Landesrecht - und ebenfalls nicht legitimiert, um öffentlichen Verkehr zu regeln.


Das bezog sich auf die Anlage, nicht das Befahren...



> "Landesverzeichnis legaler Forstwege?"


Mögliche Konsequenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (19. April 2021)

Edit, die zitierte Meldung gibt es schon weiter oben.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

... und heute hat sich die RP schnon erbarmt!
Leider wieder mit "Bewertung."
"... des für Radfahrer gesperrten Wegs"
Gibts Protectoren, die einen gewissen Schutz gegen solche Drähte bieten? 
Hals und Oberkörperbereich wäre vllt ganz Sinnvoll. Oder meint ihr, dass es nicht nötig ist weil es nur ein Einzelfall bleibt?


----------



## Karolus (20. April 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die Buddelei rechtfertigen oder verharmlosen zu wollen: Woher weißt du (im öffentlich zugänglichen Wald), dass ein Trail (irgendwann mal) "legal" gebaut wurde oder nicht?


Ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, aber meine Aussage bezog sich ja erstmal auf speziell fürs Biken angelegte Trails und da steht bei legalen Strecken mit Sicherheit immer ein entsprechendes Schild. Das ansonsten bestehende Wegnetz ist sicherlich in großen Teilen wild gewachsen und damit nach heutigen Maßstäben auch nicht legal entstanden. Wie das im einzelnen rechtlich zu bewerten ist weißt du sicher besser als ich, aber aufgrund des alters der meisten Pfade würde ich hier schon von Bestandsschutz ausgehen. 

Da das Wegnetz aber eben in vielen Bereichen (Insbesondere am Haardtrand) schon sehr dicht ist und für Flora und Fauna nur wenige kleine Rückzugsräume bleiben, bin ich eben der Meinung, dass für die Neuanlage von Wegen und Pfaden grundsätzlich eine Genehmigung (falls nötig auch mit entsprechenden Gutachten) einzuholen wäre. Egal ob der Weg oder Pfad dann vornehmlich von Bikern, Wanderern oder auch dem Forst genutzt werden soll. Ungesteuertes Wachstum der Infrastruktur können wir uns in Deutschland einfach nicht mehr erlauben, wenn wir dem Artenschwund nicht noch mehr Vorschub leisten wollen. Leider trampeln aber Wanderer immer neue Pfade in den Wald, der Forst schiebt und schottert fleißig vor sich hin und wir Biker...naja, ihr wisst schon. 

Fazit für mich: Ich freue mich an den alten Pfaden, lege weder als Biker noch als Wanderer neue an und trage meinen bescheidenen Teil dazu bei, dass wir das bestehende Wegnetz in Zukunft hoffentlich auch ganz offiziell befahren dürfen. Und vielleicht gibt es ja als Schmankerl bald noch den einen oder anderen legalen Trail bei uns. Denke die Pfalzbiker sind da auf einem guten weg.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Ich will auch den Begriff "Gewohnheitsrecht" mal in den Wald werfen 
Das Problem Karolus ist aber folgendes. Man kann sich dieses ganze legale oder illegale Trails komplett sparen, denn zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung, dürfe man erst gar nicht zu dem Trail mit dem Rad kommen. Egal, ob das Trail jetzt legal oder illegal ist, weil in den meisten Fällen am Waldeignagng ein 250er steht (ohne Ausnahme bzw nur für Forstwirt blabla).
Das heisst, wenn man das Fass aufmacht und sich wirklich korrekt und nach "Waldetikette" auf ganz legalen, vom Förster genehmigten Trails bewegen will, kommt man legal schlicht nicht hin (ausser mit dem Hubschrauber oder mit dem Pferd auf dem Rücken des Reiters).
Es wird also ein korrektes Verhalten gefordert, aber die Vordernden brechen ihr eigenes Wort, sobald sie ein 250 einfahren und das halte ich für "seltsam".
Das machen sowohl die Förster, als auch die "korrekten" Biker. Die legen sich das Recht so hin wie sie es selbst gerade brauchen und legitimieren es mit "grosser Moralkeule".
Ich höre schon die Stimmen die sagen, "ja, mit dem Ignorieren des 250er mach ich ja im Wald nichts kaputt. Mit illegaler Buddelei und mit dem Befahren von illegal angeleten Trails aber schon, denn der australische Kleinschwanzfröschling ist vom Aussterben bedroht."
Da kommt mir prompt ein Erguss von Kant:
"Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde"
Wer so Sätze schreibt hat zwar keine Freunde (die, die sie zitieren und auch noch verstehen vermutlich auch nicht), aber immerhin hatte er Recht damit und liesse sich hier gut anweden. 
Auf deutsch, setzt euch ein für eine anständige Beschilderung, sodass man mit dem Rad auch zum legalen Trail kommt (du kannst natürlich bis zur nächsten Kreuzung schieben) und dann kann man sich über legale Trails unterhalten.
Ich ignoriere das 250er grundsätzlich mit einem leichten Schmunzeln, dann brauche ich mich erst gar nicht mit dem Befahren von irgendwelchen Wegen beschäftigen, ob die erlaubt oder verboten sind.


----------



## mw.dd (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich als Radfahrer im Wald hab absolut keine Ahnung, ob ich ein trockenes Flussbett, ein Wanderweg, illegal angelegtes Trail, legal angelegter Weg, Landebahn oder Vogonen-Gedenk-Weg befahre, wenn das nicht entsprechend markiert wurde.
> Wenn da stünde "illegal angelegtes Trail" dann würde ich diesen Hinweis vllt ernstnehmen


Deswegen ist man dazu übergegangen, Schilder aufzuhängen - auch inoffizielle.
Um darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Weg illegal entstanden ist braucht man keine STVO-Beschilderung.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Deswegen ist man dazu übergegangen, Schilder aufzuhängen - auch inoffizielle.
> Um darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Weg illegal entstanden ist braucht man keine STVO-Beschilderung.


Ich komm ja dort gar nicht erst hin, wegen der 250er Schilder!
Aber im Falle, dass ich mich dem 250er als MTB Rowdy widersetze, dann geht das aber leider auch nicht inoffiziell mit dem Rumschildern, weil dann werd ich am Wochenende mal ein "Schilder Fenzy" veranstalten und selbst ein paar aufhängen. Körpernahe Dienstleitungen sind per Schild dann ausdrücklich erwünscht!
Dh ich kann mich dann SOWOHL nicht mehr auf die Art des Weges (legal oder illegales Trail) verlassen, sondern dann auch nicht mehr auf Schilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (20. April 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, aber meine Aussage bezog sich ja erstmal auf speziell fürs Biken angelegte Trails und da steht bei legalen Strecken mit Sicherheit immer ein entsprechendes Schild.


Im öffentlichen Raum gibt es keine "speziell fürs Biken angelegte Trails". Es gibt auch in keiner Rechtsnorm - also rechtlich legaldefinierte - "Schilder", die "legale Strecken" kennzeichnen würden. Der Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald bspw. ist nicht nur wald-, sondern vor allem wege- und verkehrsrechtlich gesehen ein ziemlich unausgegorenes, zweifelhaftes, inkonsistentes Konstrukt. Wie eben auch die weiß-grünen HBR-Routen, die ebenfalls meist durch Z 250 für Radfahrer tabu sind.

Zur Frage, nach welchen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen überhaupt "Waldwege" neu angelegt werden und ob es hierfür ein geregeltes Verfahren gibt, hat mir die Zentralstelle der Forstverwaltung folgendermaßen geantwortet:


> die Neuanlage von Forstwegen richtet sich im Wesentlichen nach den Bestimmungen des Wald- und Naturschutzrechts. Einschlägige Regelungen dabei sind:
> 
> § 5 BNatSchG: Bei Maßnahmen des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege ist die besondere Bedeutung einer natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Land-, Forst- und Fischereiwirtschaft für die Erhaltung der Kultur- und Erholungslandschaft zu berücksichtigen. Bei der forstlichen Nutzung des Waldes ist das Ziel zu verfolgen, naturnahe Wälder aufzubauen und diese ohne Kahlschläge nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften.
> 
> ...


Larifari. Wie gesagt, es geht mir hier nicht darum, die Buddelei zu rechtfertigen, die ist in meinen Augen in der Tat tendenziell "illegal" (zumindest wald- und naturschutzrechtlich) und contraproduktiv. Die Nutzung selbst hingegen nicht. Auf der anderen Seite: Die meisten Pfade entstanden ursprünglich auch mal als ("illegale") Trampelpfade; nicht selten legen sich sogar Wildtiere derartige Pfade an.

Warum sich die Leute am Haardtrand die Köppe einschlagen, hab ich eh noch nie verstanden; im Westen liegt eine riesige Waldfläche, in der kaum jemand unterwegs ist.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Deswegen ist man dazu übergegangen, Schilder aufzuhängen - auch inoffizielle.
> Um darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Weg illegal entstanden ist braucht man keine STVO-Beschilderung.


Diese "Schilder" sind aber rechtlich vollkommen irrelevant, sie stellen bestenfalls eine "Meinungsäußerung" desjenigen dar, der sie (meist rechtswidrig) aufstellt oder an den Baum nagelt. Wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet, gilt die StVO (mit den entsprechenden Verkehrszeichen).

Rechtlich gesehen gibt es laut Auskunft der Forstverwaltung jedenfalls auch kein förmliches Verwaltungs- oder Genehmigungsverfahren für den Forstwegebau, sondern nur "Richtlinien". Da gilt - nach meiner Lesart: "Mach mal! Wir meckern erst, wenn du es übertrieben hast." Das sieht man ja auch regelmäßig, wenn irgendein Forstunternehmen mal wieder eine neue Autobahn durch den Wald fräst und schottert. Und dann kann man eben auch die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit stellen.

Übrigens, hinsichtlich neuer Schneisen und Waldautobahnen: Das Thema "Windräder" im Pfälzerwald wird ja (wie von mir vor Jahren prognostiziert) gerade wieder aktuell.


----------



## Karolus (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Egal, ob das Trail jetzt legal oder illegal ist, weil in den meisten Fällen am Waldeignagng ein 250er steht (ohne Ausnahme bzw nur für Forstwirt blabla).


Das wir uns alle auch auf den bestehenden Pfaden im besten Fall in einer rechtlichen Grauzone befinden, ist hier wohl allen bewusst.



sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ignorieren des 250er mach ich ja im Wald nichts kaputt. Mit illegaler Buddelei und mit dem Befahren von illegal angeleten Trails aber schon, denn der australische Kleinschwanzfröschling ist vom Aussterben bedroht."


Was ist denn, abgesehen vom Kleinschwanzfröschling , an dieser Aussage so falsch? Ich finde schon, dass man die ganze Sache nicht nur rein rechtlich, sondern auch wissenschaftlich und vielleicht sogar moralisch bewerten sollte. Natürlich hat alles was wir tun Auswirkungen auf Natur und Landschaft. Insofern gilt es abzuwägen. Mir ist keine wissenschaftliche Studie bekannt, die für das befahren eines Weges mit dem MTB eine größere negative Umweltauswirkung festgestellt hätte, als durch das Begehen des selben Weges durch z.B. Wanderer. Wenn ich aber für Wanderer oder auch für Biker einen neuen Weg anlege und dieser regelmäßig frequentiert wird, ergibt sich daraus zumindest für störungsemfindliche Arten gegebenenfalls ein Lebensraumverlust. Da der geneigte Wegebauer selbst nicht beurteilen kann, ob am entsprechenden Ort empfindliche Arten vorkommen, sollte da eben m.E. die zumindest die zuständige Behörde (UNB) beteiligt werden. Sprich Genehmigung.


sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> "Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde"


Vielleicht verstehe ich dich bzw. Kant hier ja falsch, aber das ist bereits Gesetz. 




__





						§ 44 BNatSchG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Warum machen die Waldherren es denn nicht einfach richtig, so wie es sein soll?
Dann herrsch Rechtssicherheit.
Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich mich nicht an die Empfehlungen halte, sondern ich sage, dass wenn die Waldherren mir mit ihrer Rechtsauslegung kommen, dann erwidere ich das einfach auch "juristisch".
Die wollen einfach nur nich soviel Aufmerksamkeit im Wald... is ja auch ein Milliardengeschäft. Dort wo viel Geld fliesst, fliesst es auch in Ritzen wo man keine Aufmerksamkeit will .


----------



## Symion (20. April 2021)

@Karolus
Diese störungsempfindlichen Arten gibt es doch längst nicht mehr dort wo Massen von Menschen unterwegs sind. Ob da jetzt zwischen den breiten Forstwegen noch ein schmaler "illegaler" ist oder nicht, macht exakt 0 Unterschied.
Häufig wird auch mit Rückzugsgebieten argumentiert. Die sind aber sicherlich nicht in den Waldstücken die so offen sind das man da Trails anlegen kann. Die Viecher sind ja auch nicht dumm!
Wie bereits angesprochen wird hier leider die eigene Meinung und Gesinnung zur allgemein Richtigen erhoben. Die klassische mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen Mentalität.
Auch Stelle ich mir immer wieder die Frage warum gerade dort Kernzonen ausgerufen werden, wo viele Menschen Erholung suchen weil es Einzugsgebiete großer Städte sind.
Wäre die Kernzone nicht am Haardt*RAND,* sondern irgendwo sonst im menschenleeren westlichen Teil, dann gäbe es wesentlicher weniger Probleme.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> @Karolus
> Diese störungsempfindlichen Arten gibt es doch längst nicht mehr dort wo Massen von Menschen unterwegs sind.


Doch die gibt es auch da! Es sind ja nicht nur Tiere gemeint... Pflanzen z.b. kommen eher an leichteren Stellen vor... auch Tiere wissen wo Wege sind und ziehen sich soweit zurück das sie von dort nicht gesehen werden. Wird dieser Bereich durch anlegen weiter Wege zerschnitten, hat es sich mit der Ruhe Zone! Warum muss es immer neu und immer mehr sein? Warum nicht mit dem hervorragenden Wegenetz zufrieden geben? Wenn man ballern will muss man eben ein Stück anreisen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Jetzt bitte nicht noch eine Debatte über den Hängebauchwiesenzünsler.


----------



## Symion (20. April 2021)

@delphi1507 
Was wir am Haardtrand sehen ist 100% Nutzwald. Ich wünschte auch es gäbe mehr Wildnis, aber das herbeigeredete passt zum Bild in unserem Kopf, nicht der Realität.
Einem Moos, Blümelchen oder was auch immer juckt es herzlich wenig ob eine max. 1m breite Spur daneben verläuft oder nicht.

Mal was leicht verständliches. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen tollen Trail der sich mit vielen Kurven bergab schlängelt. Angelegt ja, aber keine Bäume entfernt oder sonstiges errichtet. Im Prinzip eine definierte Spur.
Mega genial, selbst "Tourenfahrer" haben das so viel Spaß das alle anderen Wege nebendran den Wanderern und Forstfahrzeugen überlassen werden.
Natürlich gab es dann auch die Hinweise mit "nicht erlaubt", "illegal", macht den die Flora und Fauna kaputt usw.
Vor einem Monat wurde in der "Region" Holz gemacht, seitdem ist dort eine 3m breite, verwüstete Schneise. Das da mal ein Trail war ist nur noch zu erahnen.
Der Wert des gemachten Holzes dürfte die Kosten maximal decken, da wächst/wuchse nur so dünnes Zeug.

Kenne jede Menge Ecken wo es genau gleich abgelaufen ist. Der Naturschutz ist leider ein reines Argument eigene Interessen durchzudrücken.


----------



## Tobsn (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> ... und heute hat sich die RP schnon erbarmt!
> Leider wieder mit "Bewertung."
> "... des für Radfahrer gesperrten Wegs"
> Gibts Protectoren, die einen gewissen Schutz gegen solche Drähte bieten?
> Hals und Oberkörperbereich wäre vllt ganz Sinnvoll. Oder meint ihr, dass es nicht nötig ist weil es nur ein Einzelfall bleibt?


Da hat die RP ja nur den Wortlaut des Polizeiberichts aufgegriffen.
Und da würde ich schon einen Schritt früher ansetzten. 
Fakt ist ja nur, dass ein Draht gespannt wurde. Zu welchem Zweck ist reine Vermutung. 
Mit der Mutmaßung, das ist ja nur gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet, die da eh nix zu suchen haben, wird das verharmlost. 
Aber auch ein Wanderer, Kind, Jogger oder Reh das in so einen Draht läuft kann sich erheblich verletzen.
Dem Draht ist das egal.

Und der Kesselberg ist ja nur wirklich kein HotSpot. Ganz selten hab ich da mal einzelne Wanderer, noch nie Biker getroffen. Und neue Wege oder Shortcuts wären mir auch nicht aufgefallen.
Ich bin aktuell sogar sehr froh, dass er mehr begangen wird. So gut waren die Wege dort noch nie.


----------



## MrMoe (20. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit dem hervorragenden Wegenetz zufrieden geben? Wenn man ballern will muss man eben ein Stück anreisen...


Da spricht ein Erwachsener mit eigenem KFZ...
Was ist mit den jugendlichen Nachwuchssportlern, deren Eltern sie nicht mal eben 1h in den nächsten Bikepark kutschieren können/wollen? Der ÖPNV-Anschluss dorthin lässt ja auch eher zu Wünschen übrig.



Karolus schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber für Wanderer oder auch für Biker einen neuen Weg anlege und dieser regelmäßig frequentiert wird, ergibt sich daraus zumindest für störungsemfindliche Arten gegebenenfalls ein Lebensraumverlust. Da der geneigte Wegebauer selbst nicht beurteilen kann, ob am entsprechenden Ort empfindliche Arten vorkommen, sollte da eben m.E. die zumindest die zuständige Behörde (UNB) beteiligt werden.


An den meisten Stellen im PW liegt die nächste Forstraße ja in Sichtweite, ob die 50m Wald dazwischen jetzt Rückzugsorte für scheue Tiere sind, ist fraglich. Wenns um die Flora geht, ist einer Orchidee relativ egal ob 20 m neben dran ein Weg vorbeigeht, solange Licht und Wasser vorhanden sind. Wenn also in einem Wald in großem Maßstab Holz geerntet werden kann, dann kann man auch andere Nutzungen ermöglichen.
Das geschieht aber nicht, wenn nicht auch die Notwendigkeit für Neuregelungen besteht.


----------



## mw.dd (20. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Was ist mit den jugendlichen Nachwuchssportlern, deren Eltern sie nicht mal eben 1h in den nächsten Bikepark kutschieren können/wollen?


Das Argument finde ich immer ein wenig unüberlegt. Erst kauft man sich ein Rad und dann überlegt man sich, dass man dafür geeignete Strecken vor der Haustür benötigt?
Wenn das so läuft, lasse ich mir vom Decathlon eine Golfausrüstung kommen, erkläre die Wiese im Stadtpark zur Driving Range und den Sandkasten auf dem angrenzenden Spielplatz zum Bunker.
Schließlich ist der Golfplatz zu weit weg und die Platzgebühren und Mitgliedschaften eh zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Da spricht ein Erwachsener mit eigenem KFZ...
> Was ist mit den jugendlichen Nachwuchssportlern, deren Eltern sie nicht mal eben 1h in den nächsten Bikepark kutschieren können/wollen? Der ÖPNV-Anschluss dorthin lässt ja auch eher zu Wünschen übrig.


Ich hätte auch gerne als Kind/Jugendlicher was vor der türe gehabt gab es aber nicht, also Pech gehabt! Bleibt einem nur sich für was legales einzusetzen, wenn das halt dauert dann ist das so! Es recht fertigt aber nicht illegales buddeln! Und ja ich finde es besser das Kids draußen sind als vor dem PC zu hocken... Fahren geht ja, halt keine Sprünge und kein ballern sondern sozial und umweltverträglich... aber halt buddeln ist ein No Go!


50m Abstand zwischen Forststraßen... Ja ne ist klar...

Da bitte ich doch Mal um mehrere Kartenausschnitte/ links zu OSM um das Mal auszumessen... 😔


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Seid froh dass die Jungs biken und sich nicht bekifft in der Stadt rumschlagen.
So ne Diskussion hab ich auch immer mit der Polizei, wenn ich mit "meinen Jungs und Mädels" Skate (street). Ich bin 45 Jahre alt und die Polizei ist immer überrascht, wenn sie zunächst "unverhältnismässig hart" mit der Jugend umspringt, ich mich umdrehe und mich dann als Opa einmischen muss. Die Gespräche laufen dann meistens etwas vernünftiger.
Skater sind sehr friedlich!
Das Biken im Wald is doch dann auch hervorragend!! Sportlich betätigen an der frischen Waldluft!! Ich kann das nur unterstützen.... naja und Nachts dann als Ausgleich zum Relaxen ... kxxxxx


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Das Biken im Wald is doch dann auch hervorragend!! Sportlich betätigen an der frischen Waldluft!!


Stimmt buddeln führt aber zu Sperrungen.... Aber das will ja keiner hören... Und dann ist das Geschrei Macher noch größer...


----------



## Karolus (20. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Diese störungsempfindlichen Arten gibt es doch längst nicht mehr dort wo Massen von Menschen unterwegs sind. Ob da jetzt zwischen den breiten Forstwegen noch ein schmaler "illegaler" ist oder nicht, macht exakt 0 Unterschied.
> Häufig wird auch mit Rückzugsgebieten argumentiert. Die sind aber sicherlich nicht in den Waldstücken die so offen sind das man da Trails anlegen kann. Die Viecher sind ja auch nicht dumm!





MrMoe schrieb:


> An den meisten Stellen im PW liegt die nächste Forstraße ja in Sichtweite, ob die 50m Wald dazwischen jetzt Rückzugsorte für scheue Tiere sind, ist fraglich. Wenns um die Flora geht, ist einer Orchidee relativ egal ob 20 m neben dran ein Weg vorbeigeht, solange Licht und Wasser vorhanden sind. Wenn also in einem Wald in großem Maßstab Holz geerntet werden kann, dann kann man auch andere Nutzungen ermöglichen.
> Das geschieht aber nicht, wenn nicht auch die Notwendigkeit für Neuregelungen besteht.


So einfach wie ihr das darstellt ist es leider nicht. Klar, gerade am Haardtrand ist der nächste Forstweg nirgends weit weg. Das Problem für die Tiere ist ja aber nicht der Weg an sich sondern dessen Frequentierung durch Wanderer, Biker usw. Und wenn ich nun eben einen attraktiven Pfad oder Trail irgendwo baue, dann wird dieser deutlich häufiger befahren/begangen als der schnöde Forstweg nebenan. Siehe nochmal das Beispiel Stabenberg: Da bin ich früher gerne am Wochenende hin gefahren, da es dort mangels Bewirtung nicht so voll war. Nachdem sich der Trail rumgesprochen hatte, war da mehr los als auf dem Eckkopf. Man zieht praktisch die Leute in Gegenden, die sie zuvor nicht besucht hätten. 
Das Argument "Im Wirtschaftswald lebt eh nix besonderes" ist schlicht falsch. Im Gegenteil gibt es viele Arten die nur aufgrund der Bewirtschaftung bei uns vorkommen. Das Beispiel Ziegenmelker im lichten Kiefernwald hatte ich hier schon mal genannt. Das betrifft aber auch z.B viele wärmeliebende Arten bis hin zu bestimmten Laufkäfern. Schwarzstörche brüten zunehmend in Fichtenforsten usw. usw.
Ich kenne jetzt nicht die Historie zur Festlegung der Kernzonen, aber sowas wird nicht nach Gutdünken irgendwo in den Wald geklatscht. Da stecken viele Datenerhebungen und Gutachten dahinter. Klar, die Politik spielt auch immer mit rein, aber wenn da so gar nix wäre, hätten sie da nie und nimmer eine Kernzone durchsetzen können. 
Der Haardtrand ist nicht mit dem menschenleeren Westen des PW zu vergleichen. Gerade die Grenzbereiche zwischen unterschiedlichen Landschaftsräumen (hier: Wald/Weinbergerg) sind fast immer besonders artenreich. Nicht umsonst sind große Teile des Haardtrandes als Vogelschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.

Wie gesagt, es ist eben nicht so einfach den naturschutzfachlichen Wert eines bestimmten Landschaftsteiles zu beurteilen. Daher sage ich ja nur, dass man eben jemanden drüber schauen lassen sollte der sich damit auskennt (UNB/Gutachter). Wenn sich dann rausstellt, dass es wirklich nur eine weitgehend toter Wirtschaftsforst ist, dann ist doch alles gut und es kann gebaut werden. Andernfalls besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit der Kompensation.


----------



## Symion (20. April 2021)

Das es sich um "toten Wirtschaftsforst" handelt sehe ich natürlich nicht so. Aber der Wald am Haardtrand ist auch nicht die unberührte Natur wie man sie sich vorstellt und wohl auch noch in vielen Köpfen ist. Solange es noch breite Wirtschaftswege des Forsts in der Kernzone gibt, solange machen auch die gebaut Trails den Kohl nicht fett.
Zum Thema Frequentierung. War mit einem Kollegen in den letzten zwei Monaten quasi jedes Wochenende in Neustadt, meist Nord. Auf den meisten der ~30km Touren, die auch die anspruchsvollen Trails inkludieren, sind wir niemanden auf den gebauten Wegen begegnet. Nicht einmal.
Wirklich frequentiert sind nur die typischen Landschaftspunkte wie weißer Turm und die ganzen Hütten.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das es sich um "toten Wirtschaftsforst" handelt sehe ich natürlich nicht so. Aber der Wald am Haardtrand ist auch nicht die unberührte Natur wie man sie sich vorstellt und wohl auch noch in vielen Köpfen ist.


Aber auch nicht so nicht so nutzlos für seltene Arten....


----------



## Karolus (20. April 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das es sich um "toten Wirtschaftsforst" handelt sehe ich natürlich nicht so. Aber der Wald am Haardtrand ist auch nicht die unberührte Natur wie man sie sich vorstellt und wohl auch noch in vielen Köpfen ist.


Vielleicht haben das manche noch im Kopf, aber inwiefern hat das was mit dem Artenschutz zu tun? Ist nur unberührte Natur schützenswert? Dann können wir uns jeglichen Naturschutz sparen. Unberührte Natur gibt's nämlich in Deutschland nicht mehr.


Symion schrieb:


> Zum Thema Frequentierung. War mit einem Kollegen in den letzten zwei Monaten quasi jedes Wochenende in Neustadt, meist Nord. Auf den meisten der ~30km Touren, die auch die anspruchsvollen Trails inkludieren, sind wir niemanden auf den gebauten Wegen begegnet. Nicht einmal.


Ihr wart vielleicht zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die Einzigen, aber du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, das da über den Tag verteilt auch ein paar mehr Leute zusammenkommen. Mal mehr mal weniger. Auf dem Stabenberg war zeitweilig jedenfalls Schlange stehen angesagt. Für manche Arten kann es auch schon bei vergleichsweise geringer Frequentierung zu erheblichen Störungen und Lebensraumverlust kommen. Ein Schwarzstorch tolleriert vielleicht noch den 2-3 Mal die Woche vorbei fahrenden Jäger/Förster auf dem Forstweg, aber nicht mehr die 2-3 Biker die Täglich nahe des Horstes vorbei kommen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Stimmt buddeln führt aber zu Sperrungen.... Aber das will ja keiner hören... Und dann ist das Geschrei Macher noch größer...


Wen interessieren denn die Sperrungen?
Wenn da eine aufgestellt wurde, ruft man das FA an und klärt die Sache. So einfach ist das! Eine Sperrung hätte nur dann eine nachvollziehbare Berechtigung, wenn die Gefahr vom Weg ausginge. Dh der Weg zu gefährlich wäre. Am Radfahrer kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Wen interessieren denn die Sperrungen?
> Wenn da eine aufgestellt wurde, ruft man das FA anbund klärt die Sache. So einfach ist das! Eine Sperrung hätte nur dann eine Nachvollziehbare Berechtigung, wenn die Gefahr vom Weg ausginge. Dh der Weg zu gefährlich wäre. Am Radfahrer kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben das manche noch im Kopf, aber inwiefern hat das was mit dem Artenschutz zu tun? Ist nur unberührte Natur schützenswert? Dann können wir uns jeglichen Naturschutz sparen. Unberührte Natur gibt's nämlich in Deutschland nicht mehr.
> 
> Ihr wart vielleicht zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die Einzigen, aber du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, das da über den Tag verteilt auch ein paar mehr Leute zusammenkommen. Mal mehr mal weniger. Auf dem Stabenberg war zeitweilig jedenfalls Schlange stehen angesagt. Für manche Arten kann es auch schon bei vergleichsweise geringer Frequentierung zu erheblichen Störungen und Lebensraumverlust kommen. Ein Schwarzstorch tolleriert vielleicht noch den 2-3 Mal die Woche vorbei fahrenden Jäger/Förster auf dem Forstweg, aber nicht mehr die 2-3 Biker die Täglich nahe des Horstes vorbei kommen.


Übrigens ist der PW Übungsgebiet für Kampfjets und fuel dumping area... aber ich wollte euch die Umweltschutzlaune nicht verderben


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


>


Tja delphi ich hab schon erfolgreich drei entfernen lassen vom FA... möglicherweise hast du das gekonnt überlesen.


----------



## Karolus (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der PW Übungsgebiet für Kampfjets und fuel dumping area... aber ich wollte euch die Umweltschutzlaune nicht verderben


Lustig. Tja, was soll ich sagen, mir liegt die Natur nunmal am Herzen und ich halte nichts von relativierungen. Muss ja nicht jedem so gehen. Übrigens: Naturschutz ist nicht gleich Umweltschutz.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Lustig. Tja, was soll ich sagen, mir liegt die Natur nunmal am Herzen und ich halte nichts von relativierungen. Muss ja nicht jedem so gehen. Übrigens: Naturschutz ist nicht gleich Umweltschutz.


Ich hab gar nicht Relativiert. Das war als Hinweis gedacht.


----------



## ziz (20. April 2021)

Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass der Stabenberg nur deshalb Kernzone ist, weil er zu steil für Vollernter wäre 😜


----------



## Deleted 515833 (20. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass der Stabenberg nur deshalb Kernzone ist, weil er zu steil für Vollernter wäre 😜


 geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WasgauBike (20. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der PW Übungsgebiet für Kampfjets und fuel dumping area... aber ich wollte euch die Umweltschutzlaune nicht verderben


Leise rieselt das Kerosin,
la la la la la laaaaaa!

Gibt s bestimmt ein scharfes Schreiben von Landesforsten in Richtung Ramstein, mit der Androhung von Strafe bei nochmaliger Wiederholung!!

Äh, wie?
Nein!
Ich muss weg!!😎


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2021)

Weil der Forst auf den Harvestereinsatz angewiesen ist? Dann baut man halt eine Seilzugstrecke auf. 
Andererseits könnte man die Kernzonen gewaltig ausweiten, wenn alle nicht-harvestertauglichen Hänge Schutzzone werden.


----------



## schweigi (21. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Argument finde ich immer ein wenig unüberlegt. Erst kauft man sich ein Rad und dann überlegt man sich, dass man dafür geeignete Strecken vor der Haustür benötigt?
> Wenn das so läuft, lasse ich mir vom Decathlon eine Golfausrüstung kommen, erkläre die Wiese im Stadtpark zur Driving Range und den Sandkasten auf dem angrenzenden Spielplatz zum Bunker.
> Schließlich ist der Golfplatz zu weit weg und die Platzgebühren und Mitgliedschaften eh zu teuer.


aber es gibt ein legales Angebot zum Golfen! Das ist der Unterschied! Wenn dus dir nicht leisten kannst, ist dann halt eben KACKE!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> geil!





schweigi schrieb:


> aber es gibt ein legales Angebot zum Golfen! Das ist der Unterschied! Wenn dus dir nicht leisten kannst, ist dann halt eben KACKE!


Es gibt auch legale Angebote zum Ballern... Nennt sich Bikepark...


----------



## Livestrong.com (21. April 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> aber es gibt ein legales Angebot zum Golfen! Das ist der Unterschied! Wenn dus dir nicht leisten kannst, ist dann halt eben KACKE!



dann klaust du einfach den Porsche kein Problem 🤔. Wäre früher auch gerne öfter dh gefahren ging halt nur am we . Deswegen wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen im Wald zu buddeln.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch legale Angebote zum Ballern... Nennt sich Bikepark...


Ich versteh dich nicht was das soll delphi.
Wer spricht denn von ballern? Das ist Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses und wenn jemand eine nette Zeit im Wald verbringen will, kann das auch machen.
Jedenfalls lass ich mir nicht vorschreiben, wo ich mit meiner Frau und/oder meiner Freundin ballere. Schon gar nicht im Bikepark. Das is mir dann doch etwas zu gewagt.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (21. April 2021)

Was einige hier so von sich geben ist ja so lustig, da muss ich direkt mal meine Ignorierliste anpassen... sonst verpass ich noch das beste 😂


----------



## schweigi (21. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> dann klaust du einfach den Porsche kein Problem 🤔. Wäre früher auch gerne öfter dh gefahren ging halt nur am we . Deswegen wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen im Wald zu buddeln.


Du bist ja echt ein ganz anständiger Bub!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt ein ganz anständiger Bub!


Ein Porsche wo ein Golfsack reinpasst ist kein Porsche!!!!
Das is sowas wie ein veganer Burger.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ein Porsche wo ein Golfsack reinpasst ist kein Porsche!!!!
> Das is sowas wie ein veganer Burger.


Cabrio?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Cabrio?


Kein Porsche!


----------



## MrMoe (21. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Argument finde ich immer ein wenig unüberlegt. Erst kauft man sich ein Rad und dann überlegt man sich, dass man dafür geeignete Strecken vor der Haustür benötigt?
> Wenn das so läuft, lasse ich mir vom Decathlon eine Golfausrüstung kommen, erkläre die Wiese im Stadtpark zur Driving Range und den Sandkasten auf dem angrenzenden Spielplatz zum Bunker.
> Schließlich ist der Golfplatz zu weit weg und die Platzgebühren und Mitgliedschaften eh zu teuer.


Du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, aber wenn ich Deiner Logik folge, kommt erst die Sportanlange und dann die Sportler. Vermutlich gäbe es dann in ganz D bisher keinen einzigen Skatepark, denn welche Gemeinde oder Stadt kommt denn auf die Idee, ein Angebot für etwas ohne Nachfrage zu schaffen.
Beim Beispiel Skateboader war es doch so: Jugendliche haben mit ihren Boards an Orten Sport betrieben, an denen man sie nicht haben wollte (weil zu laut, Handgeländer zerkratzt und Marmorkanten abgesplittert). Dazu gab es in Städten wie Münster beispielsweise noch jede Menge nicht genehmigter Beton- und Holzrampen auf irgendwelchen Industriebrachen.
Jetzt, fast 30 oder 40 Jahre später hat jede mittelgroße Gemeinde eine relativ vernünftige Anlage zum Skaten. Nur die 30 bis 40 Jahre, die es gedauert hat bringen den Generationen von damals nicht mehr so viel...



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch legale Angebote zum Ballern... Nennt sich Bikepark...


Warum sprichst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit von "Ballern"? Und wer "ballert" überhaupt durch den Wald?
Kann man bergauf auch "ballern", wenn man seine persönliche Bestzeit bis zum Gipfel unterbieten möchte und dafür Fußgängern keinen Platz macht?
Du tust so, als könntest du dich mit dem Begriff von anderen Radfahrern abgrenzen, aber dafür taugt "Ballern" nicht.



Karolus schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen, mir liegt die Natur nunmal am Herzen und ich halte nichts von relativierungen. Muss ja nicht jedem so gehen. Übrigens: Naturschutz ist nicht gleich Umweltschutz.



Mir auch. Ich will deine Argumente auch nicht von der Hand weisen.
Ich finde den Begriff NaturSCHUTZ allerdings nicht ganz treffend, das hat sowas verklärtes "die Natur einfach Natur sein lassen". Natur ist aber kein starres Gebilde, sondern wandelt sich im Zuge der natürlichen Sukzession sehr stark. Nehmen wir das Beispiel Ebenberg in Landau, der Schutzstatus ergibt sich aus der vorherrschenden Vegetation, die als Trockenmagerrasen einzuordnen ist. Wenn wir jetzt sagen, wir lassen die Natur da einfach mal machen, dann ist das in 20 Jahren alles mit Schwarzdorn verbuscht und hat den Schutzstatus verloren. Noch mal 20 Jahre später ist da dann ein junger Wald.
Also muss man das Gelände bearbeiten. Das sieht dann so aus, dass alle paar Jahre jemand mit einem riesen Schlepper inkl. Mulcher kommt und alles bis auf die Grasnarbe runterraspelt.
Wenn der genannte Ziegenmelker in lichten Kiefernwäldern vorkommt, dann braucht es auch ein gewisses Management um die Lebensräume zu erhalten.

Dein geschildertes Szenario, dass die UNB oder ein Gutachter sich das Gelände anschaut und bewertet spielt sich im offiziellen Rahmen einer Genehmigung ab, davon sind wir aber doch noch meilenweit entfernt.
Die inoffiziellen Wege, die in den letzten Jahren entstanden sind, haben in meinen Augen nicht das Potenzial, das ökologische Gleichgewicht nachhaltig zu stören. Und da LANIS nun vielen ein Begriff ist, entsteht wahrscheinlich auch kein Weg mehr in einer Kernzone.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

Da stimm ich meinem Vorredner voll zu! Vor Allem mit dem Skaten!
(Ich hatte 30 Jahre Skatepause und fahre seit 3 Jahren wieder. Problem is heute, dass die Knochen leichter brechen als früher... irgendwas ist ja immer!)


----------



## Quente (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Da stimm ich meinem Vorredner voll zu! Vor Allem mit dem Skaten!
> (Ich hatte 30 Jahre Skatepause und fahre seit 3 Jahren wieder. Problem is heute, dass die Knochen leichter brechen als früher... irgendwas ist ja immer!)


Alles hat seine Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Alles hat seine Zeit.


Die deutsche Zeitrechnung ist nur etwas nervig. Muss denn die Generation, die verhindert erst sterben bis sich etwas bewegen kann?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich nicht was das soll delphi.
> Wer spricht denn von ballern? Das ist Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses und wenn jemand eine nette Zeit im Wald verbringen will, kann das auch machen.
> Jedenfalls lass ich mir nicht vorschreiben, wo ich mit meiner Frau und/oder meiner Freundin ballere. Schon gar nicht im Bikepark. Das is mir dann doch etwas zu gewagt.


Du hast schon kapiert was gemeint ist... Meiner wegen schreddern oder welches synonym du auch einsetzten willst...


----------



## Karolus (21. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Ich finde den Begriff NaturSCHUTZ allerdings nicht ganz treffend, das hat sowas verklärtes "die Natur einfach Natur sein lassen". Natur ist aber kein starres Gebilde, sondern wandelt sich im Zuge der natürlichen Sukzession sehr stark. Nehmen wir das Beispiel Ebenberg in Landau, der Schutzstatus ergibt sich aus der vorherrschenden Vegetation, die als Trockenmagerrasen einzuordnen ist. Wenn wir jetzt sagen, wir lassen die Natur da einfach mal machen, dann ist das in 20 Jahren alles mit Schwarzdorn verbuscht und hat den Schutzstatus verloren. Noch mal 20 Jahre später ist da dann ein junger Wald.


Gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, dass nicht nur "unberührte Natur" schützenswert oder sagen wir erhaltenswert ist. Für den Erhalt ist in vielen Fällen Pflege notwendig.


MrMoe schrieb:


> Das sieht dann so aus, dass alle paar Jahre jemand mit einem riesen Schlepper inkl. Mulcher kommt und alles bis auf die Grasnarbe runterraspelt.


Extensive Beweidung ist eine weitere Möglichkeit.


MrMoe schrieb:


> Dein geschildertes Szenario, dass die UNB oder ein Gutachter sich das Gelände anschaut und bewertet spielt sich im offiziellen Rahmen einer Genehmigung ab, davon sind wir aber doch noch meilenweit entfernt.


Genau, das meine ich ja. Wenns nach mir geht, können wir hier gerne ein zweites kleines Finale aufbauen. Aber eben bitte gesteuert und mit Genehmigung.
So weit sind wir davon doch gar nicht weg. Im aktuellen Protokoll zur Mitgliederhauptversammlung der Pfalzbiker steht etwas von "Vogelschutzgutachten" für den Trail an der Kalmit inkl. der ungefähren Kosten. Offenbar ist das also in Planung. Wie schon zuvor geschrieben, glaube ich, dass wenn es schon früher einen Verein wie die Pfalzbiker mit entsprechender Mitgliederzahl gegeben hätte, wären wir da schon viel weiter. Aber zu erwarten, dass die Behörden einem auf Zuruf mal schnell einen Trail genehmigen ist einfach naiv. Das ist bei anderen Hobbys ja auch nicht anders, wie dein Beispiel Skaten zeigt.


MrMoe schrieb:


> Die inoffiziellen Wege, die in den letzten Jahren entstanden sind, haben in meinen Augen nicht das Potenzial, das ökologische Gleichgewicht nachhaltig zu stören.


Ja, die Trails und deren Befahrung stehen sicher ziemlich am Ende der Liste der Dinge das ökologische Gleichgewicht (übrigens auch ein umstrittener Begriff) stören. Ich versuche hier ja auch nur dafür zu sensibilisieren, dass es eben trotzdem zu Problemen insb. mit dem Artenschutz kommen kann und wir durch verantwortliches Handeln unseren kleinen Teil beitragen können. Daher Genehmigung, wie bei allen anderen Bauvorhaben im Außenbereich auch. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du hast schon kapiert was gemeint ist... Meiner wegen schreddern oder welches synonym du auch einsetzten willst...


Nein, das verstehe ich nicht. Weil "ballern" ein unbestimmer Begriff ist, der viel Spielraum für Interpretationen gibt.
Bin ich ein Raser, wenn ich mit 50km/h im Auto in der Stadt fahre wo es zulässig ist? Nein, ich bin kein Raser würde ich meinen.
Bin ich ein Raser, wenn ich mit 50km/h im Auto in der Stadt fahre wo es zulässig ist, aber die Strasse gefroren ist? Da würde man eindeutig "Ja" sagen.
Was ist eigentlich, wenn ein Wanderer ein illegal anglegtes Trail bewandert und mich mit meiner Frau und Freundin beim Ballern erwischt... ein Verkehrssünder?


----------



## mw.dd (21. April 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, aber wenn ich Deiner Logik folge, kommt erst die Sportanlange und dann die Sportler. Vermutlich gäbe es dann in ganz D bisher keinen einzigen Skatepark, denn welche Gemeinde oder Stadt kommt denn auf die Idee, ein Angebot für etwas ohne Nachfrage zu schaffen.


Da ist schon auch was dran. Ich habe auch Verständnis für gewisse "Partisanenmethoden", um der Umsetzung eines sinnvollen Projektes näher zu kommen.
Was mich stört, ist 
1. diese Anspruchshaltung: Ich will das jetzt dort und dort machen, also müsst ihr mich auch machen lassen
2. Der Anspruch auf Exklusivität. Das ist Wald und da gibt es ein Betretungsrecht - für Alle!
3. Selbstdarstellung wie in dem hier schon gezeigten Beispiel mit der Bewerbung als Baumeister und den Artikel in einem Online-Magazin.


Karolus schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Protokoll zur Mitgliederhauptversammlung der Pfalzbiker steht etwas von "Vogelschutzgutachten" für den Trail an der Kalmit inkl. der ungefähren Kosten.


Bei sowas werde ich dann fuchsig und nehme den Spaten: Würde nach einem solchen Gutachten auch gefragt, wenn dort ein "Barfuß-Pfad" entstehen sollte? Das riecht doch schon wieder nach einem Abwehrversuch; sowas dauert ein Jahr und kostet fünfstellig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (21. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei sowas werde ich dann fuchsig und nehme den Spaten: Würde nach einem solchen Gutachten auch gefragt, wenn dort ein "Barfuß-Pfad" entstehen sollte? Das riecht doch schon wieder nach einem Abwehrversuch; sowas dauert ein Jahr und kostet fünfstellig.



Vermutlich ja, da der Bereich Vogelschutzgebiet ist...

Tante Edit: und mittlerweile Genehmigungspflichtig jegliche Anlage von Wegen im Biosphärenreservat


----------



## sculptore (21. April 2021)

Nur mal als Argumentationshilfe: In der Rheinpfalzausgabe mit der Meldung von der Drahtspannung am Dr. Sprater-Pfad war weiter hinter auch ein Artikel über einen Förster, der sich dem Waldschutz verschrieben hat. Überraschenderweise hält er die Schäden durch illegal angelegte Downhillstrecken für ein künstlich aufgebauschtes Scheinproblem, um von der eigentlichen Problematik abzulenken.


----------



## Karolus (21. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bei sowas werde ich dann fuchsig und nehme den Spaten: Würde nach einem solchen Gutachten auch gefragt, wenn dort ein "Barfuß-Pfad" entstehen sollte? Das riecht doch schon wieder nach einem Abwehrversuch; sowas dauert ein Jahr und kostet fünfstellig.


Warum wirst du da fuchsig? Die zur Genehmigung erforderlichen Gutachten werden entsprechend der landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten und der vorhandenen Schutzgebiete von der Genehmigungsbehörde eingefordert. Je nach UNB und Sachbearbeiter mag es vorkommen, dass das auch mal instrumentalisiert wird. Nach dem Motto: Wir wollen das nicht also machen wir es teuer für die. Aber grundsätzlich ist das gängige fachliche Praxis und an klare Vorgaben gebunden. Wie soll die Behörde denn sonst entscheiden, ob dem Vorhaben naturschutzfachliche oder artenschutzrechtliche Gründe entgegen stehen? Einfach frei nach Schnauze? Dann hätten wir Biker wohl nie eine Chance auf einen gebauten Trail. Kommt das Gutachten aber zum Ergebnis, dass dem Vorhaben keine wesentlichen Gründe entgegen stehen oder bestehende Konflikte durch geeignete Maßnahmen kompensiert werden können, kann die Behörde nicht mehr einfach "Nö" sagen. 
VSGs gehören zum europäischen Natura 2000-Schutzgebietsnetz. Da kann sich die UNB nicht einfach drüber hinwegsetzen, selbst wenn sie es wollten.
Weiß jemand welche Gutachten für den Kalmit-Trail konkret gefordert wurden?


----------



## stummerwinter (21. April 2021)

Versuche ich gerade rauszufinden, mein bessere Hälfte vermutet Artenschutzgutachten...aber nicht bestätigt...wurde ua in der Firma, wo sie arbeitet, angefragt...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (21. April 2021)

sculptore schrieb:


> Nur mal als Argumentationshilfe: In der Rheinpfalzausgabe mit der Meldung von der Drahtspannung am Dr. Sprater-Pfad war weiter hinter auch ein Artikel über einen Förster, der sich dem Waldschutz verschrieben hat. Überraschenderweise hält er die Schäden durch illegal angelegte Downhillstrecken für ein künstlich aufgebauschtes Scheinproblem, um von der eigentlichen Problematik abzulenken.


Weiss man wer das gesagt hat mit dem Aufbauschen. Dem Mann muss ich Blumen schicken.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Weiss man wer das gesagt hat mit dem Aufbauschen. Dem Mann muss ich Blumen schicken.


Wurde hier auch schon verlinkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweigi (21. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Nein, das verstehe ich nicht. Weil "ballern" ein unbestimmer Begriff ist, der viel Spielraum für Interpretationen gibt.
> Bin ich ein Raser, wenn ich mit 50km/h im Auto in der Stadt fahre wo es zulässig ist? Nein, ich bin kein Raser würde ich meinen.
> Bin ich ein Raser, wenn ich mit 50km/h im Auto in der Stadt fahre wo es zulässig ist, aber die Strasse gefroren ist? Da würde man eindeutig "Ja" sagen.
> Was ist eigentlich, wenn ein Wanderer ein illegal anglegtes Trail bewandert und mich mit meiner Frau und Freundin beim Ballern erwischt... ein Verkehrssünder?


Du bist mit Frau und Freundin unterwegs?!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (22. April 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> Du bist mit Frau und Freundin unterwegs?!


Ja.


----------



## schweigi (22. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ja.


net schlecht!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (22. April 2021)

schweigi schrieb:


> net schlecht!


Offene Kommunikation hilft... auch beim Förster


----------



## MrMoe (22. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da ist schon auch was dran. Ich habe auch Verständnis für gewisse "Partisanenmethoden", um der Umsetzung eines sinnvollen Projektes näher zu kommen.
> Was mich stört, ist
> 1. diese Anspruchshaltung: Ich will das jetzt dort und dort machen, also müsst ihr mich auch machen lassen
> 2. Der Anspruch auf Exklusivität. Das ist Wald und da gibt es ein Betretungsrecht - für Alle!
> 3. Selbstdarstellung wie in dem hier schon gezeigten Beispiel mit der Bewerbung als Baumeister und den Artikel in einem Online-Magazin.


Zu 1.: Nach dem Prinzip entstehen eigentlich keine neuen (inoffiziellen) Wege, würde ich jetzt behaupten. Oft macht man erst mal und schaut dann, was passiert. Wie schnell wirds entdeckt, wird was unternommen? Oft passiert erst mal ein paar Jahre nichts (weiter oben genannte Hotspots mal ausgenommen) und man kann die Wege entspannt fahren. Da wundert man sich sogar, zwischendurch war dort eine Treibjagd, ohne Folgen für den Weg. Dann wird Holz gemacht, Weg existiert trotzdem weiterhin. Und wenn dann doch irgendwann mal ein paar Stöckchen in den Weg gelegt wurden, räumt man die eben wieder weg. Und auch an den Hotspots haben Wege teilweise Jahrelang existiert (man könnte teilweise sogar von geduldet sprechen), bevor sie dann zum Problem erklärt wurden. Natürlich werden die dann nicht einfach aufgegeben.

Zu 2.: Wer beansprucht Exklusivität? Sobald du von einem neuen Weg weißt hindert dich doch niemand daran, diesen zu begehen oder zu befahren. Oder hat dich mal ein anderer Radfahrer angesprochen und gesagt, dass du auf einer von Mountainbikern angelegten Strecke nicht fahren darfst?
Kann sein, dass ein EBiker mal einen halb spaßigen, halb ernsten Spruch gedrückt bekommt ("Das hier sind aber alles no-Ebike-Trails") aber auch den kann doch niemand davon abhalten, zu fahren wo er mag.

Zu 3.: Welcome to Social-Media. Daran kannst du dich stören und ich kann's nachvollziehen.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. April 2021)

Artikel in der RP, imho für RP-Verhältnisse nicht ganz so einseitig:


----------



## delphi1507 (24. April 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Artikel in der RP, imho für RP-Verhältnisse nicht ganz so einseitig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1257251


In meinen Augen gibt es nur eine Option in das ganze auf die Reihe bekommen... Alle Wege für alle offiziell  frei geben, und für die gravities schnell eine zusätzliche Lösung finden.


----------



## Livestrong.com (24. April 2021)

Waren heute unterwegs und alle Wanderer haben nett Platz gemacht und gegrüsst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen wo man da DH oder eine Endurostrecke baut. Da willst du ja mehrfach hoch und runter. Da wäre besser eine Gegend die nicht überlaufen ist. Damals waren wir halt früh morgens vor den Wanderen fahren oder im Bikepark.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (24. April 2021)

Ich weiss echt nicht warum sich die Deutschen immer selbst in den Weg kacken. Wenn ich in den Wald gehe, fahre ich Fahrrad! Bums aus die Maus.
Wenn mir das zu bunt wird mit der Anzahl, dann fahr ich eben woanders oder zu einer anderen Uhrzeit.
Da muss ich doch nicht so ein Fass aufmachen. Am Schluss wollen die noch Eintritt!
Dennoch mach ich fast ausschliesslich positive Erfahrungen - ausser mit raumübergreifenden Hundebesitzern.
Das einzige was mir bei Fussgängern aber aufgefallen ist, dass sie erschrecken und dann manchmal etwas seltsam böse Schauen (ein "Taser-im-Hintern-Gesicht") Das eventuell erleichternde Grinsen danach bekomm ich dann nicht mehr mit und dann könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass die Wanderer sauer sind. Glaub ich aber nicht.


----------



## I3uchi (24. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> ...
> Das einzige was mir bei Fussgängern aber aufgefallen ist, dass sie erschrecken und dann manchmal etwas seltsam böse Schauen (ein "Taser-im-Hintern-Gesicht") ...



Ich versuche das zu vermeiden (Leute zu erschrecken - das kommt einfach nicht gut, finde ich). Sehr gute Erfahrung habe ich damit gemacht, einfach den Freilauf klingen zu lassen. Das langsam lauter werdende Geräusch regt zum Umdrehen an, nicht zum Erschrecken. Oder, wenn man zu zweit fährt, einfach babbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (24. April 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich versuche das zu vermeiden (Leute zu erschrecken - das kommt einfach nicht gut, finde ich). Sehr gute Erfahrung habe ich damit gemacht, einfach den Freilauf klingen zu lassen. Das langsam lauter werdende Geräusch regt zum Umdrehen an, nicht zum Erschrecken. Oder, wenn man zu zweit fährt, einfach babbeln


Mache ich auch immer so. Wenn der Freilauf trotz recht lauter Hope Nabe nicht gehört wird, habe ich mir eine kurze Tonfolge angewöhnt, die ich dann pfeife. Das kommt meist ganz gut an. Auf meinen Hausrunden erkennen mich mache schon daran. Nur bergauf langt manchmal die Puste nicht mehr zum pfeifen . Klingeln erschreckt komischerweise viele. Vielleicht weil man da schlecht einschätzen kann, wie weit der Ton entfernt ist und wie schnell er sich nähert.

Edit: Seit neuestem sage ich nach dem obligatorischen "Danke" auch noch dazu ob ich alleine unterwegs bin oder noch welche folgen. Dann können sich die Leute besser drauf einstellen,


----------



## I3uchi (24. April 2021)

Ähnliche Erfahrung bzgl. Klingel - vermutlich rechnet man im Wald einfach nicht damit. Zumindest geht es mir so, wenn ich wandere.


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2021)

Trailbell funktioniert prima, weil sie kein plötzliches schrilles Geräusch ist. „Palimpalim“ funktioniert auch gut. Gerade bei Leuten, die den Sketch noch kennen.
Bei Gruppen hilft es, wenn der/die Erste ansagt „Noch fünf!“ und der/die Letzte ein „Letzte(r). Danke.“ zuruft.


----------



## Karolus (24. April 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Trailbell funktioniert prima, weil sie kein plötzliches schrilles Geräusch ist. „Palimpalim“ funktioniert auch gut. Gerade bei Leuten, die den Sketch noch kennen.
> Bei Gruppen hilft es, wenn der/die Erste ansagt „Noch fünf!“ und der/die Letzte ein „Letzte(r). Danke.“ zuruft.


Lässt du die Trailbell dann die ganze Abfahrt bimmeln, oder nur bei Annäherung an die Wanderer? 
Ich hab auch noch so eine kleine Kuhglocke, allerdings so ein Billigteil. Da fand ich es immer schwierig, den Magneten zum fixieren der Klingel während der Fahrt zu lösen und die ganze Zeit klingeln war mir zu nervig. Zu leise ist die auch, sodass sie meist zu spät gehört wurde. Ist des bei der original Trailbell besser?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (24. April 2021)

Soll ich jetzt wie beim Elektroauto neuerdings so ein künstliches Geräusch ans Rad machen oder was?!
So ein Pfööööööööööööömmmm beim Beschleunigen und ein Uuuuuuhhhhhhmmm beim Bremsen oder andersrum?


----------



## I3uchi (24. April 2021)

Nö. Einfach nur statt HIERBINICH hierBinIch


----------



## Jesh (25. April 2021)

media


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. April 2021)

Anmerkung der Moderation: bitte beim Thema "Zukunft des Bikens im Pfälzerwald" bleiben!
Aluhut-Theorien und -Vokabular zum Corona Thema sind hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## Fusionrider (26. April 2021)

Für alle die, die immer noch an die schwarz weiße Welt glauben in der die Buddler für alles schuldig sind: 

"...Ich kann dir versichern, dass diese Schilder keine Reaktion auf die jüngsten illegalen Trailbau Aktionen (z.B. Gleisweiler, Westwalletc.) sind. Das Thema "Miteinander im Wald" ist in unserer Tourismusbürorunde schon seit 2 Jahren Thema, es gab auch schon Gespräche mit einigen Interessensvertretern. Die Schilder sind das Ergebnis dieser Arbeit und eben vor Kurzem aufgestellt worden..." 
(Tourist-Info St. Martin zu den Schildern der Südliche Weinstraße e.V.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (26. April 2021)

Die wollen doch die Attraktivität des PW steigern, weil viele Gastwirte und Tourismusabhägige in die Röhre schauen. Naja da muss man sich schon etwas einfallen lassen, um den Tourismus zu steigern. Ich weiss nicht, ob es verschiedene Lager gibt, die sich da auch nicht einig sind was Biker betrifft. Die, die froh sind, dass es Biker gibt und den Tourismus fördern und dann das gegnerische Lager die behauten, die Biker würden den Tourismus stören. 
Da gabs ja schon ganz kreative Ideen von ganz schlauen Tourismuslobbyisten, was mich stark an die Flugplatzförderung von Regionallandeplätzen erinnert hat.


----------



## nummer768 (28. April 2021)

Habe das Gefühl es sind viel mehr Stöckchenleger am Werk in den letzten Wochen. Die meisten Hindernisse lassen mich meinen Schweinehopp perfektionieren, aber manche Behinderungen gelten schon fast als gefährlich.
Wie verhaltet ihr euch, räumt ihr das weg?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (28. April 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl es sind viel mehr Stöckchenleger am Werk in den letzten Wochen. Die meisten Hindernisse lassen mich meinen Schweinehopp perfektionieren, aber manche Behinderungen gelten schon fast als gefährlich.
> Wie verhaltet ihr euch, räumt ihr das weg?


Ich hab sie eine Saison lang immer weggeräumt. Dann wurden die immer gefählicher. Daraufhin hab ich regelmässig das Forstamt mit Bildern versorgt und hab sie das Zeug wegräumen lassen. Ich habs dann nicht mehr gemacht und bin drübergehüpft.
Das wurde recht zeitnah von denen entfernt und es wurde auch polizeilich Angezeigt.
(Das war die Kurzfassung  )
(sry für den Murks ich hatte nur eine Hand frei beim Schreiben)


----------



## ziz (28. April 2021)

Die „illegalen“ Strecken sind in einem ziemlich miesen Zustand. Bremswellen noch und nöcher.
Wo kann man sich da beschweren? Beim Oberförster?
Frage für einen Freund!


----------



## Livestrong.com (28. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich hab sie eine Saison lang immer weggeräumt. Dann wurden die immer gefählicher. Daraufhin hab ich regelmässig das Forstamt mit Bildern versorgt und hab sie das Zeug wegräumen lassen. Ich habs dann nicht mehr gemacht und bin drübergehüpft.
> Das wurde recht zeitnah von denen entfernt und es wurde auch polizeilich Angezeigt.
> (Das war die Kurzfassung  )
> (sry für den Murks ich hatte nur eine Hand frei beim Schreiben)


Ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen ich werfs einfach weg.


----------



## MrMoe (28. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Die „illegalen“ Strecken sind in einem ziemlich miesen Zustand. Bremswellen noch und nöcher.
> Wo kann man sich da beschweren? Beim Oberförster?
> Frage für einen Freund!


Das muss so...fahren doch (fast) alle Fully-MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (28. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen ich werfs einfach weg.


Ich hab das absichtlich dann irgendwann liegen lassen. Dh ich hab einfach mal die Taktik geändert.  is auf ganze wenige Ausnahmen konnte ich trotz diese Anschläge die Strecke fahren. Bei liegenlassen gibts nur 2 Botschaften an den Stöckchenleger.
1. denkt er dass die MTBler weg sind wegen ihm oder 
2. scheisse das stört die gar nicht

Ich hatte dann auch einiges an Beweismittel


----------



## Jesh (28. April 2021)

Man könnte ja auch mal alles zu zu räumen das es sogar Wanderer stört.... vielleicht hilft das


----------



## Livestrong.com (28. April 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal alles zu zu räumen das es sogar Wanderer stört.... vielleicht hilft das


Keine gute Idee und alle wegen ein paar idioten bestrafen. Muss nur jemand älteres fallen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (28. April 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee und alle wegen ein paar idioten bestrafen. Muss nur jemand älteres fallen.


Man sollte das nicht verharmlosen. Egal welcher Stock hingelegt wurde ist es kein Kavaliersdelikt!
Es wird mit voller Absicht eine u.u. schwere Verletzung in Kauf genommen bzw es wird vorsätzlich darauf hingewirkt.
Das ist ein Ort wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet und ich will nicht übertreiben, aber das wäre nichts anderes als ein Stein von einer Autobahnbrücke zu werfen. Das klingt hart und ich sage das auch bewusst so.
Bild machen und Forstamt melden, die nehmen das ernst und verfolgen das auch. 
(Es fährt nicht unbedingt immer ein MTB-Fahrer mit 18cm Federweg und 1,7Bar aufm Schlappen da rum)


----------



## nummer768 (29. April 2021)

Was ich letzte Woche sah (gelbes Kreuz), war auf jeden Fall auch eine Behinderung für Fußgänger. Das mit dem Forstamt klingt schon mal gut, an wen schickst du da genau die Infos, und in welcher Form?


----------



## stummerwinter (29. April 2021)

Würde an das zuständige Forstamt schreiben, haben imho alle eine einge Mailadresse:

Forstämter RLP


----------



## Deleted 515833 (29. April 2021)

Ja genau, einfach schauen welches FA zuständig ist und eine Email schreiben.


----------



## Quente (29. April 2021)

Wenn ich mit dem MTB im Wald fahre muss ich immer auch mit Hindernissen rechnen, warum soll ich damit den Forst belästigen?


----------



## dopero (29. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem MTB im Wald fahre muss ich immer auch mit Hindernissen rechnen, warum soll ich damit den Forst belästigen?


Du musst mit waldtypischen Hindernissen rechnen.
Ich würde absichtliche Behinderungen bzw. Fallen jetzt nicht dazu zählen.


----------



## Quente (29. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Du musst mit waldtypischen Hindernissen rechnen.
> Ich würde absichtliche Behinderungen bzw. Fallen jetzt nicht dazu zählen.


Wenn ein Ast vom Baum bricht und auf den Weg fällt ist waldtypisch und wenn ich auf einen gefallenen Ast zufahre reagiere ich entsprechen. Ob der Ast vom Baum gefallen oder von sonst wem gelegt wurde ist in dem Moment scheiß egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (29. April 2021)

Wenn eine Ziegel auf den Kopf meiner Frau fällt und sie ist tot ist oder ich die Ziegel auf ihren Kopf werfe, dann ist das in dem Moment auch scheiss egal.


----------



## Quente (29. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Wenn eine Ziegel auf den Kopf meiner Frau fällt und sie ist tot ist oder ich die Ziegel auf ihren Kopf werfe, dann ist das in dem Moment auch scheiss egal.


Ach so man wirft mit Stöckchen nach dir.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (29. April 2021)

Naja, dann frag dich mal was die Absicht eines Stöckchenlegers ist. Entweder sind die Stöckchen sehr klein und sie würden ihre Wirkung komplett verfehlen oder es wird ein Ast hingelegt der eventuell Schaden anrichtet und den MTB-Fahrer (oder sonstige Verkehrsteilnehmer) verletzen soll.
Egal wie du es Auslegst, es ist scheisse und diese Vollpfosten die das machen sollten sich nicht ganz so sicher fühlen.
Rein rechtlich gesehen ist das auch problematisch, weil im Wald öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet und die StVO gilt. Dh es macht keinen Unterschied, ob du einen Ast auf eine Autobahn, Überlandstrasse oder Waldweg legst.
Ganz gleich welches Hindernis gewählt wurde, es ist ein Hindernis was vorsätzlich auf eine "Strasse" gelegt wurde.


----------



## Livestrong.com (29. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem MTB im Wald fahre muss ich immer auch mit Hindernissen rechnen, warum soll ich damit den Forst belästigen?


Ja aber nicht wenn man dich versucht vorsätzlich zu verletzen oder zu behindern.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Wenn ein Ast vom Baum bricht und auf den Weg fällt ist waldtypisch und wenn ich auf einen gefallenen Ast zufahre reagiere ich entsprechen. Ob der Ast vom Baum gefallen oder von sonst wem gelegt wurde ist in dem Moment scheiß egal.


Bei einem Ast geb ich dir Recht. Wenn dann aber alle 5m einer liegt dann ist das keine waldtypische Gefahr mehr...


----------



## nummer768 (29. April 2021)

Ich meine schon solche Äste und Stämme, die offensichtlich mit Absicht per Hand da hin geschafft wurden, und eine gewisse Gefahr darstellen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ob ich das melden werde muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich gehe davon aus dass die meisten Hindernisse von anderen Fußgängern weggeräumt werden, da sie sich davon gestört fühlen.


----------



## ziz (30. April 2021)

Ein Jagdpächter hat auf der Zufahrt zum Trail am B-see auch schon Stämme quergelegt. Typ: Als Jäger bin ich der uneingeschränkte Herrscher des Waldes, früher wäre ich zudem noch adlig gewesen. 
Ein geistig sehr armer Mensch.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (30. April 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Ein Jagdpächter hat auf der Zufahrt zum Trail am B-see auch schon Stämme quergelegt. Typ: Als Jäger bin ich der uneingeschränkte Herrscher des Waldes, früher wäre ich zudem noch adlig gewesen.
> Ein geistig sehr armer Mensch.


Ich hatte auch schon so einen Trottel. Ich betreibe Astrophotographie und war mal im Acker als dann ein Jäger kam und mir aus der Ferne mit seinem Fernlicht ins Fernrohr gut ne Stunde geleuchtet hat. Für mich nicht weiter schlimm, da ich Schmalband belichte.
Wenn oben in der Birne kein Licht brennt, dann muss es eben extern erfolgen.
Das hatte er als der SWR irgendwann mal dabei war für eine Doku zu drehen wiederholt.
Für die war das sehr ärgerlich.
Ich dokumentiere fast jeden Stock, der den Anschein hat absichtlich hingelegt worden zu sein.
Falls dann tatsächlich mal etwas passieren sollte, hat man dann wenigstens Bilder. 
Man muss es ja nicht immer gleich zur Behörde schicken.


----------



## Quente (30. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon so einen Trottel. Ich betreibe Astrophotographie und war mal im Acker als dann ein Jäger kam und mir aus der Ferne mit seinem Fernlicht ins Fernrohr gut ne Stunde geleuchtet hat. Für mich nicht weiter schlimm, da ich Schmalband belichte.
> Wenn oben in der Birne kein Licht brennt, dann muss es eben extern erfolgen.
> Das hatte er als der SWR irgendwann mal dabei war für eine Doku zu drehen wiederholt.
> Für die war das sehr ärgerlich.
> ...


Hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (30. April 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend!


Was denn?


----------



## Quente (30. April 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Was denn?


Die schmale Belichtung.


----------



## schweigi (30. April 2021)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl es sind viel mehr Stöckchenleger am Werk in den letzten Wochen. Die meisten Hindernisse lassen mich meinen Schweinehopp perfektionieren, aber manche Behinderungen gelten schon fast als gefährlich.
> Wie verhaltet ihr euch, räumt ihr das weg?


klar man!!!


----------



## saturno (30. April 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich versuche das zu vermeiden (Leute zu erschrecken - das kommt einfach nicht gut, finde ich). Sehr gute Erfahrung habe ich damit gemacht, einfach den Freilauf klingen zu lassen. Das langsam lauter werdende Geräusch regt zum Umdrehen an, nicht zum Erschrecken. Oder, wenn man zu zweit fährt, einfach babbeln


wie wärs mit ner bimmel für 4 euros?????????oder ist die nicht mehr leistbar bei den highendbikes


----------



## delphi1507 (30. April 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner bimmel für 4 euros?????????oder ist die nicht mehr leistbar bei den highendbikes


Da kommt dann Klingeln sie nicht so aggressiv... Beste Erfahrungen hab ich mit der Trailbell...


----------



## I3uchi (30. April 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner bimmel für 4 euros?????????oder ist die nicht mehr leistbar bei den highendbikes


Es ging darum, dass sich Leute erschrecken. Worauf ich antwortete: Ja, kenne ich. Kommt daher, dass ich eine Klingel habe. Und gerade mit der eben KEINE guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe in der Hinsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (7. Mai 2021)

POL-PDNW: (Deidesheim) Schönes Wetter - aber Vorsicht
					

Deidesheim (ots) - Das vorhergesagte Wetter am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder zahlreiche Radfahrende in den Pfälzer Wald locken. Bei Sonnenschein lässt sich die Fahrt durch...




					www.presseportal.de


----------



## ziz (9. Mai 2021)

Gestern hat das Ordnungsamt am S- Berg wohl kontrolliert und Strafzettel verteilt.


----------



## Livestrong.com (9. Mai 2021)

Wer ist der s Berg ? Wenn das in deidesheim war waren die nett und haben aufgeklärt ohne Tickets zu verteilen.


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2021)

S-Berg ist der Stabenberg. 
Die oben gekennzeichnete Fläche in der Karte ist kein Naturschutzgebiet, sondern eine Kernzone des Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (9. Mai 2021)

ziz schrieb:


> Gestern hat das Ordnungsamt am S- Berg wohl kontrolliert und Strafzettel verteilt.


Autos oder was haben die kontrolliert.


----------



## Livestrong.com (9. Mai 2021)

Es war ein Herr von der Stadt und 2 vom Ordnungsamt da. Die haben nett Zettel verteiltet und erklärt wo man laufen darf und wo  nicht. Hatte auch mtbler gewarnt aber denen war das egal.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (10. Mai 2021)

Heute ist gerade wieder Tornado-Spass zum mithören im PW  Ein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Jesh (14. Mai 2021)

Rund um Frankweiler Richtung Wetterkreuz sind jetzt Schilder das es verboten ist mit dem Mountainbike auf den Trails zu fahren und das jeder Verstoß zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Seit wann sind die da? Aufgestellt von den Landesforsten


----------



## Livestrong.com (14. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Rund um Frankweiler Richtung Wetterkreuz sind jetzt Schilder das es verboten ist mit dem Mountainbike auf den Trails zu fahren und das jeder Verstoß zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Seit wann sind die da? Aufgestellt von den Landesforsten


Sind da gebaute trails ?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (14. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Rund um Frankweiler Richtung Wetterkreuz sind jetzt Schilder das es verboten ist mit dem Mountainbike auf den Trails zu fahren und das jeder Verstoß zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Seit wann sind die da? Aufgestellt von den Landesforsten


Mach bitte mal ein Bild von den Schildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livestrong.com (14. Mai 2021)

Ein Zeichen wäre eine Vereinbarung zu treffen wo was geht und dann die illegalen trails die man nicht dulden wird zurückzubauen. Sonst müsste man die singletrails breiter machen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 515833 (14. Mai 2021)

Falsches Unterforum. Disregard all after good morning!


----------



## effendi1 (14. Mai 2021)

FAQs
					

Trekking Pfalz: Häufig gestellte Fragen und Antworten. Welche Touren eignen sich auch für Kinder? kann ich auch im Tarp, Biwak oder Hängematte übernachten? Kann ich auch mit dem Mountainbike oder Fahrrad an den Platz fahren? Antworten zu den meist gestellten Fragen findet ihr hier.




					www.trekking-pfalz.de
				




Hier übrigens auch mal wieder der Hinweis, dass Radfahren im Wald auf Fußwegen nicht gestattet ist. Ich hab mal eine Mail an die dort genannte Adresse geschickt, woran ich denn nun einen Fußweg erkennen kann. Mal schauen, was ich da als Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (14. Mai 2021)

effendi1 schrieb:


> FAQs
> 
> 
> Trekking Pfalz: Häufig gestellte Fragen und Antworten. Welche Touren eignen sich auch für Kinder? kann ich auch im Tarp, Biwak oder Hängematte übernachten? Kann ich auch mit dem Mountainbike oder Fahrrad an den Platz fahren? Antworten zu den meist gestellten Fragen findet ihr hier.
> ...


Super! Du könntest bei der Gelegenheit auch mal fragen, ob im Umkehrschluss auf "Radwegen" keine Fussgänger laufen dürfen.


----------



## Jesh (15. Mai 2021)

Da sind nicht wirklich gebaute Trails. Bin da auch  leider nicht so oft sonst würd ich ein Foto machen. Genauer stand da das nach § soundso nur das befahren von Wegen erlaubt ist auf die ein zweispuriges Gefährt passt. Bin schon ziemlich sicher das dass ofiziell war. Das Zeichen von den Landesforsten RLP war auf jeden Fall drauf. Die Schilder hängen an Bäumen und sind auch ziemlich massiv.

Eins hängt ziemlich sicher an Markierung 1 und das zweite das ich gesehen hab müsste bei 2 irgendwo hängen. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## stummerwinter (15. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> ...nach § soundso nur das befahren von Wegen erlaubt ist auf die ein zweispuriges Gefährt passt. Bin schon ziemlich sicher das dass ofiziell war. Das Zeichen von den Landesforsten RLP war auf jeden Fall drauf. Die Schilder hängen an Bäumen und sind auch ziemlich massiv.


Das mit den Zweispurigen Fahrzeugen war auch die Antwort der MUEEF auf meine Anfrage hin...

Ich habe daraufhin gefragt (30.03.21), wo das steht und ob mit breiteren Fahrzeugen des Forstes die erlaubten Wege auch immer breiten werden, da vor 30 Jahren noch keine Sattelschlepper durch den Wald gefahren sind.
Auf die letzte Frage bisher keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich habe keine solche Aussage in keinem Gesetz gefunden, das ist ein reine Interpretation oder Wunsch...

Ich kann auch zu Fuss oder mit Rückpferden bewirtschaften...


----------



## dopero (15. Mai 2021)

Genau dazu steht doch was auf der
RLP Seite der DIMB:


> Des öfteren wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass unter forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen nur solche Wege zu verstehen seien, die man ganzjährig mir zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren könne und dass solche Wege mindestens drei Meter breit sein müssten; im Gesetz steht das allerdings nicht. Das Bundesland Hessen hat von einer derartigen Formulierung in dem am 27.06.2013 verabschiedeten neuen Waldgesetz Abstand genommen.


Ich interpretiere den letzten Satz so, dass im Entwurf des Gesetzes eine solche Regelung drinnen war, um zu bestimmen was ein forstwirtschaftlicher Wirtschaftsweg ist. Dies ist aber nicht in das verabschiedete Gesetz übernommen worden.
Mit Fahrrädern darf man aber auf allen Wegen fahren.
Die Gedankensprung zu "Radfahrende dürften nur forstliche Wirtschaftswege benutzen" ist schon sehr weit hergeholt und entbehrt imho offensichtlich jeder Rechtsgrundlage und Logik. Aber auf beides scheint man in einigen Amtsstuben nicht allzuviel wert zu legen...


----------



## Jesh (15. Mai 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das mit den Zweispurigen Fahrzeugen war auch die Antwort der MUEEF auf meine Anfrage hin...
> 
> Ich habe daraufhin gefragt (30.03.21), wo das steht und ob mit breiteren Fahrzeugen des Forstes die erlaubten Wege auch immer breiten werden, da vor 30 Jahren noch keine Sattelschlepper durch den Wald gefahren sind.
> Auf die letzte Frage bisher keine Antwort bekommen.
> ...


§22, 3
"Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen *mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung*. Die Waldbesitzenden *machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich*. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 3."

Vielleicht stand das auch nur als Erklärung für das Gesetz nach § ... Bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Ich versteh das Gesetz  jedenfalls so das Waldwege die nicht befahren werden dürfen durch gewisse Schilder ausgewiesen sein müssen. Wäre hier dann ja der Fall...

-------
§22,1
"Das Fahren mit Rollstühlen steht dem Betreten gleich"


Was soll der Satz? Bedeutet das dass Rollstuhlfahren als "Gehen" gewertet werden muss? Demnach dürfte man die Trails also mit nem Rollstuhl be"fahren". Aber betritt nicht jeder den Wald der da irgendwie anwesend ist? Ob mit Rad, Kutsche oder sonstwas..


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Da sind nicht wirklich gebaute Trails. Bin da auch  leider nicht so oft sonst würd ich ein Foto machen. Genauer stand da das nach § soundso nur das befahren von Wegen erlaubt ist auf die ein zweispuriges Gefährt passt.


Beides 2 spurige fahrzeuge... Sie haben explizit passt geschrieben? Nicht fahren können? Super.... 1031mm bzw 1191mm breite Fahrzeuge gibt es, wenn die also auf den Weg passen darf ich ihn befahren... Toll...

http://automdb.com/lang/de/renault/twizy/group_coupe/334586






						Technische Eigenschaften Ecomotors Estrima Biro   Electro AT (5 PS) Coupe 2009. Leistungsdaten.
					

Auto anzeigen Spezifikationen Ecomotors Estrima Biro   Electro AT (5 PS) Coupe 2009. Leistungsdaten, Vergleich mit der Leistung der Wettbewerber.




					automdb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. Mai 2021)

Na ja, PKW sind jetzt für die Waldbewirtschaftung nicht so maßgebend.
Aber auch Schmalspurtraktoren und ATVs, mit denen man durchaus schon im Wald was anfangen kann, beginnen so bei um 1 m Gesamtbreite.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Na ja, PKW sind jetzt für die Waldbewirtschaftung nicht so maßgebend.
> Aber auch Schmalspurtraktoren und ATVs, mit denen man durchaus schon im Wald was anfangen kann, beginnen so bei um 1 m Gesamtbreite.


Es war die Rede von 2 spurigem Fahrzeug die Rede, nicht das es ein Forstwirtschaftsfahrzeug sein soll...


----------



## stummerwinter (15. Mai 2021)

Der Punkt ist, das mit den zweispurigen Fahrzeugen steht nirgends!

Es gibt kein offizielles Dokument in RLP wo das aufgeführt ist, zumindest habe ich keins gefunden...und bisher konnte mir die MUEEF auch keins nennen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Mai 2021)

Braucht man sich eigentlich gar nicht weiter drüber auslassen. Das was die Waldherren da schreiben ist schlicht Bullshit.
Schick mal die Telefonnummer bzw Email bei Gelegenheit, dann werd ich mir das mal erklären lassen.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Mai 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, das mit den zweispurigen Fahrzeugen steht nirgends!
> 
> Es gibt kein offizielles Dokument in RLP wo das aufgeführt ist, zumindest habe ich keins gefunden...und bisher konnte mir die MUEEF auch keins nennen...


Es geht eher darum, da es nirgendwo steht sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen zu schlagen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> §22, 3
> "Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen *mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung*. Die Waldbesitzenden *machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich*. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 3."
> 
> Vielleicht stand das auch nur als Erklärung für das Gesetz nach § ... Bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Ich versteh das Gesetz  jedenfalls so das Waldwege die nicht befahren werden dürfen durch gewisse Schilder ausgewiesen sein müssen. Wäre hier dann ja der Fall...
> ...


Ich häng auch überall Schilder auf. "Atmen auf Waldwegen verboten, wegen des Sauerstoffs"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (15. Mai 2021)

Kann Dir gerne die offizielle Mail schicken, geht allerdings nicht per PN...dein Profil ist gesperrt für mich...


----------



## Jesh (15. Mai 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich häng auch überall Schilder auf. "Atmen auf Waldwegen verboten, wegen des Sauerstoffs"


Wie wärs denn zuerst mal mit Maskenplicht


----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Mai 2021)

Jesh schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn zuerst mal mit Maskenplicht


Für was? Gibts jetzt auch schon Corona Übertragungen auf Bäume? Meine Güte, diese dendrophilen halten nich mal Abstand zu Bäumen.
Da bin ich ja dann mit meiner Anatidaephobie noch richtig gut bedient!!
... übrigens von vorhin. Was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## stummerwinter (15. Mai 2021)

250er Schild in Kombi mit ausgeschildertem Radweg...


----------



## Jesh (15. Mai 2021)

Gehörst du zur LGBTQ Kommune?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Mai 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> 250er Schild in Kombi mit Das





Jesh schrieb:


> Gehörst du zur LGBTQ Kommune?


LG was?! Hör mir auf mit Drohen, damit hab ich nix am Hut.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (15. Mai 2021)

Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht.


----------



## Jesh (15. Mai 2021)

Die verwenden auch so Wörter wie du..


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2021)

Ihr seid doch mal wieder ohne Aufsicht. Ich merk‘ das doch!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. Mai 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kann Dir gerne die offizielle Mail schicken, geht allerdings nicht per PN...dein Profil ist gesperrt für mich...


Nicht gesperrt nur für dich 
Probier nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. Mai 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch mal wieder ohne Aufsicht. Ich merk‘ das doch!


Was denkst du warum ich jeden Tag in den Wald gehe


----------



## WasgauBike (16. Mai 2021)

War heute bei „Bad“ Gleisweiler unterwegs. Anbei Bilder von @Jesh gemeldeten Schild unter 2. in Frankweiler!
Gruß Padder


----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. Mai 2021)

WasgauBike schrieb:


> War heute bei „Bad“ Gleisweiler unterwegs. Anbei Bilder von @Jesh gemeldeten Schild unter 2. in Frankweiler!
> Gruß Padder


Super danke dir! Den Bürgermeister schreib ich morgen gleich mal an.


----------



## Livestrong.com (16. Mai 2021)

Man muss da echt Lösungen finden, nur macht es das nicht einfacher wenn es immer wieder Zusammenstöße gibt.


----------



## s3pp3l (16. Mai 2021)

da bald Pfingstferien sind ... die Strecken von mountainbikepark-pfälzerwald sind aber safe, oder?


----------



## WasgauBike (16. Mai 2021)

Na klar!! Extra dafür ausgeschildert!!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. Mai 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Man muss da echt Lösungen finden, nur macht es das nicht einfacher wenn es immer wieder Zusammenstöße gibt.


Die Lösung ist das 250er Schild. Du darfst dort nicht mit dem Rad reinfahren. Punkt aus die Maus. Deshalb ist es peinlich Unnötig dort so einen "Aufklärungsbogen" an den Baum zu Nageln mit Halbweisheiten.
Es sollte entsprechend über das "Verbot für Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art" aufgeklärt werden. Dh es betrifft auch die Radfahrer.
Es weiss aber auch so ein Bürgermeister, dass man sich keine Freunde macht ALLE Radfahrer aus dem Wald zu verbannen, auch wenn es dieses Schild eigentlich sagt und Negativschlagzeilen wären dann auch noch vorprogrammiert. Man kann richtig link auf Mountainbiker hinweisen, die sich schlecht benehmen, denn kein "normaler" Radfahrer fühlt sich durch diesen Zusatzhinweis angesprochen und man bekommt von der Bevölkerung Zustimmung. Eigentlich nennt man sowas Propaganda 
Sowas passt mir nicht!


----------



## Livestrong.com (16. Mai 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist das 250er Schild. Du darfst dort nicht mit dem Rad reinfahren. Punkt aus die Maus. Deshalb ist es peinlich Unnötig dort so einen "Aufklärungsbogen" an den Baum zu Nageln mit Halbweisheiten.
> Es sollte entsprechend über das "Verbot für Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art" aufgeklärt werden. Dh es betrifft auch die Radfahrer.
> Es weiss aber auch so ein Bürgermeister, dass man sich keine Freunde macht ALLE Radfahrer aus dem Wald zu verbannen, auch wenn es dieses Schild eigentlich sagt und Negativschlagzeilen wären dann auch noch vorprogrammiert. Man kann richtig link auf Mountainbiker hinweisen, die sich schlecht benehmen, denn kein "normaler" Radfahrer fühlt sich durch diesen Zusatzhinweis angesprochen und man bekommt von der Bevölkerung Zustimmung. Eigentlich nennt man sowas Propaganda
> Sowas passt mir nicht!


Versteh nicht was du meinst ?du findest das verbot 250 gut ?


----------



## Livestrong.com (16. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich bei Komoot eine Tour plane sagt er mir ja oft wo man nicht fahren darf. Lösche das dann raus. Passt das in der Regel ? Bisher kenne ich nur das verbot am Stabenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Mai 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Komoot eine Tour plane sagt er mir ja oft wo man nicht fahren darf. Lösche das dann raus. Passt das in der Regel ? Bisher kenne ich nur das verbot am Stabenberg.


Sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (16. Mai 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Versteh nicht was du meinst ?du findest das verbot 250 gut ?


Nein, ich finde das Verbot schlecht. Das Problem ist nur, dass es kein Waldbesitzer erwähnt obwohl es eindeutig und klar ist. Jedenfalls klarer als das RLP-Waldgesetz. 
Die Fassen das Verbotsschild nur nicht an, weil dann die ganzen Radler amoklaufen würden. Das nutzen die Waldbesitzer gezielt aus um "Stimmung" gegen die MTBler zu machen.
Dh sie nutzen das zu ihrem Vorteil das 250er zu verschweigen und wollen mit dem Landeswaldgesetz die MTBler diskreditieren. Deshalb sagte ich es sei Propaganda.

*"Propaganda: ...*bezeichnet in seiner modernen Bedeutung die zielgerichteten Versuche, politische Meinungen oder öffentliche Sichtweisen zu formen, Erkenntnisse zu manipulieren und das Verhalten in eine vom Propagandisten oder Herrscher "Waldbesitzer"  erwünschte Richtung zu steuern. Die verschiedenen Seiten einer Thematik nicht darzulegen sowie die Vermischung von Information und Meinung charakterisieren dabei die Propagandatechniken. Dies steht im Gegensatz zu pluralistischen und kritischen Sichtweisen, welche durch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, Beobachtungen und Bewertungen sowie einen rationalen Diskurs geformt werden."

Quelle: Wikipedia

Schöner könnte mans nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## captainz3 (18. Mai 2021)

Massive Baumfällungen gegen einen wenig befahrenen Minimal-Trail ins Poppental.
Meines Wissens Stadtwald Wachenheim.
Ich vermute hier geht es darum die Natur vor vereinzelten MTBlern zu schützen? 🤔


----------



## bastl-axel (18. Mai 2021)

Ein richtiger MTBer fährt über den ersten Baum drüber und an den anderen fährt er rechts dran vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. Mai 2021)

Apropos biken im Pfälzer Wald. Jetzt fangen die auch schon so an!!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. Mai 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1274537Anhang anzeigen 1274538
> Massive Baumfällungen gegen einen wenig befahrenen Minimal-Trail ins Poppental.
> Meines Wissens Stadtwald Wachenheim.
> Ich vermute hier geht es darum die Natur vor vereinzelten MTBlern zu schützen? 🤔


Wunderbar sowas... Bäume fällen die schon 20 Mio Jahre hier rumstehen, um Radfahrer zu ärgern, die sich dadurch nicht ärgern lassen. Würde ich auch einen Brief an die Forstbehörde schreiben. Ballert die mit Mails zu bis es ihnen wieder aus den Ohren rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. Mai 2021)

Einen hab ich aber auch noch von gestern.


----------



## Livestrong.com (18. Mai 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Apropos biken in Pfälzer Wald. Jetzt fangen die auch schon so an!!


Ist mir lieber als im Wald ;-) erschreck mich net mit sowas 😂


----------



## Livestrong.com (18. Mai 2021)

Ist dort fahren sonst verboten auf dem Weg ?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. Mai 2021)

Da hab ich 2 Möglichkeiten darauf zu antworten:
1. Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nicht welcher Weg im Wald verboten wäre mit dem Rad zu befahren.
oder
2. Ich darf eigentlich gar nicht dort sein, weil ich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen habe, indem ich mindestens ein 250er Schild missachtet hab.


----------



## Livestrong.com (18. Mai 2021)

Auch wenn es nicht verboten ist wird ja gebeten die schmalen Wege zu meiden . Ich fahr sie ja auch gerne.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (18. Mai 2021)

Gerade diese Wege fahre ich immer, weil ich dort nicht von Hunden und/oder Fussgängern belästigt werde.


----------



## Laerry (19. Mai 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1274537Anhang anzeigen 1274538
> Massive Baumfällungen gegen einen wenig befahrenen Minimal-Trail ins Poppental.
> Meines Wissens Stadtwald Wachenheim.
> Ich vermute hier geht es darum die Natur vor vereinzelten MTBlern zu schützen? 🤔


Ich wohne im PPPTNL, aber ich bin mir gerade nict sicher, ob ich den weg kenne?! Kannst du mich aufklären?


----------



## Tobsn (27. Mai 2021)




----------



## stummerwinter (1. Juni 2021)

Ich war heute mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs, dabei zwei solcher Schilder gesehen:










Habe mir so einige Gedanken dazu gemacht...

Wg der Menge an Personen im Wald werden Lobbyverbände verstärkt Druck ausüben auf die Behörden, welche sich genötigt sehen, das zu kontrolieren...

...dann werden nach Ordnungsgeldern sich einige wehren...
...was vermutlich mehrinstanzlich vor Gericht entschieden wird...
...wg des schwammigen Gesetzes stehen die Chancen durchaus gut, dass die MTBler recht bekommen...
...darauf hin bauen die Lobbyverbände bei der Landesregierung Druck auch und die Gesetzte werden so angepasst, dass sie nicht mehr schwammig sind...
... und am Ende gibt es fast nur Verlierer...


----------



## Livestrong.com (1. Juni 2021)

Gehts noch :https://www.pfaelzerwald.de/radfahren-u-mountainbiking/
Na vielleicht mit dem Mountainbike direkt durch die Wälder zu radeln, Anstiege zu erklimmen, Abfahrten zu genießen oder durch schattige Täler zu rollen. Egal ob man das eine oder das andere vorzieht, der Pfälzerwald bietet Radlern alles, was sie sich wünschen. Vor allem der *Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald* mit seinen über 900 km Strecken lässt das  Herz der Geländefahrer höher schlagen. Nur hier kann man auch über schmale Singletrails fahren, während im restlichen Pfälzerwald Radfahren nur auf solchen Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt ist, welche der Erschließung des Waldes für den forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr dienen.

damit nur noch im mtb Park 😡


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (1. Juni 2021)

Zumal wenn ich das Bild richtig deute, es auf einem nach deren Ansicht illegalen Weg wäre...soweit ich mit entsinne geht da kein Weg vom MTB-Park runter, ist aber nicht mein Revier...


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2021)

Route 1 MTB-Park geht da drüber. 
So schräg sind die jetzt nicht drauf, dass da ein illegaler Weg auf dem Bild ist.


----------



## captainz3 (1. Juni 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> damit nur noch im mtb Park 😡


Ja...war gemäß Landesforstgesetz leider schon immer so....aber fast keiner weiß oder will es wissen. Noch nicht mal die Wanderer wissen das, mit denen ich aber eigentlich auch quasi noch so gut wie nie Probleme bekam...von dem ein oder anderen durchgedrehten mal abgesehen. Auch gab es für mich in den letzten 15 Jahren keine Geldbuße dafür, dass ich Wanderwege befahren habe...daher sehe ich das als Makulatur...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juni 2021)

Muss man halt statt in der Pfalz in die Vogesen in Urlaub fahren... Muss glaube ich Mal der Pfalztouristik schreiben...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Zumal wenn ich das Bild richtig deute, es auf einem nach deren Ansicht illegalen Weg wäre...soweit ich mit entsinne geht da kein Weg vom MTB-Park runter, ist aber nicht mein Revier...


Die Chancen sind höher, dass die gar nicht in den Wald hätten einfahren dürfen, wegen des 250er Schildes. Somit besteht noch eine geringe Möglichkeit, dass sie trotzdem illegal dort sind 
Die Stelle sagt mir aber jetzt spontan nichts wo die ist, ansonsten würde ich mal hinradeln.


----------



## stummerwinter (2. Juni 2021)

Da ich den Turm verwechselt habe müssen andere helfen...


----------



## ma1208 (2. Juni 2021)

Der Turm im Link müsste der Eschkopfturm sein. Wie Kelme schon sagte führt da Tour 1 lang.

Interessant finde ich, dass auf der Seite des MTB parks steht, dass sich ihm Angebot an Tourenfahrer richtet und für Enduro etc explizit nichts im Angebot haben.
 Habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt. Was ein Offenbarungseid.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Ja...war gemäß Landesforstgesetz leider schon immer so....aber fast keiner weiß oder will es wissen.


Nein. Im Waldgesetz von RLP steht nichts davon, dass "schmale Wanderpfade" nicht mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen. Schon gar nicht, dass Radfahren nur auf forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen erlaubt wäre.


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mal der Pfalztouristik schreiben...


Die Pfalztouristik wird sich da keinen Kopf machen. Die ganzen Hinzes und Kunzes, die sich in der Corona-Krise neben dem obligatorischen Camper ohne jegliche Vorerfahrung, Ausdauer oder Muskulatur, gleich auch noch ein eMTB gegönnt haben, werden den MTB-Park Pfälzerwald dankend annehmen. Sofern dann noch der Akku reicht bzw. für Ladestellen oder Austausch gesorgt ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass auch die Pfalztouristik Szenarien vor dem inneren Auge hat wie am Tag der Deutschen Weinstraße bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

...das ist dann die angestrebte Nachhaltigkeit im Tourismus!


----------



## dopero (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Ja...war gemäß Landesforstgesetz leider schon immer so....aber fast keiner weiß oder will es wissen.


Schon mal die Erläuterung zur Gesetzeslage bei der DIMB durchgelesen?
Hier nur mal das Fazit:


> Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.


Amtliche Kennzeichnung der Sonderwege:


> Betrachtet man das Ganze und vor allem die verwendeten Wegebegriffe dagegen zusätzlich auch im Kontext der Rechtsordnung und berücksichtigt, dass auf Wegen (egal ob Wald- oder Fußwege) auch die StVO gilt, dann wird klar, dass ein Fußweg/-pfad nur dann vorliegen kann, wenn eine entsprechende Zweckbestimmung unter Verwendung amtlicher Kennzeichen vorgenommen wurde und gemäß § 41 Abs. 1 StVO zu befolgen ist (https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/41.html).



Imho hat das oben gezeigte Schild des Biosphärenreservates also mal wieder keine rechtliche Grundlage und sorgt nur dafür, Unfrieden zwischen den Besuchern zu stiften.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Der Turm im Link müsste der Eschkopfturm sein. Wie Kelme schon sagte führt da Tour 1 lang.
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass auf der Seite des MTB parks steht, dass sich ihm Angebot an Tourenfahrer richtet und für Enduro etc explizit nichts im Angebot haben.
> Habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt. Was ein Offenbarungseid.


Danke! Ich fahr mal bei Gelegenheit hin


----------



## Laerry (2. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs, dabei zwei solcher Schilder gesehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284257
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch schon bei Annweiler gesehen. Nix gut.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Die Pfalztouristik wird sich da keinen Kopf machen. Die ganzen Hinzes und Kunzes, die sich in der Corona-Krise neben dem obligatorischen Camper ohne jegliche Vorerfahrung, Ausdauer oder Muskulatur, gleich auch noch ein eMTB gegönnt haben, werden den MTB-Park Pfälzerwald dankend annehmen. Sofern dann noch der Akku reicht bzw. für Ladestellen oder Austausch gesorgt ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass auch die Pfalztouristik Szenarien vor dem inneren Auge hat wie am Tag der Deutschen Weinstraße bei schönstem Wetter.


Die haben ein Touriproblem dort. Die ganzen Gaststätten und Hotels beschweren sich, weil sie  keine Kundschaft hatten/haben. Jetzt machen die halt Werbung ohne Ende und biegen sich die Gesetzeslage irgendwie hin, weil sie sich früher immer auf das Landeswaldgesetz berufen haben und nach deren Interpretation, das Radfahren auf Pfaden usw nicht erlaubt sei. (Was Käse is) Aber sie müssen sich jetzt selbst widersprechen, weil sie die Radfahrer nicht vergraulen wollen. Resultat sind dann so "MTB-Routen". Die haben sich halt jetzt selbst ins Knie geschossen.
Jetzt geht es drum das Gesicht nicht zu verlieren, aber trotzdem Radfahrer nicht aussperren. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Livestrong.com (2. Juni 2021)

Hatte auch noch nie Probleme aber die Aussichten werden nicht besser,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Lasst euch einfach nicht irritieren und macht genau das, was ihr seit Jahrzehnten gemacht habt. Ich finde es gibt kein Problem, nur blinder Aktionismus. Wenn ich in den Wald gehe, will ich Freiheit erfahren, da handele ich ganz einfach:  "Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu' - das füg auch keinem andern zu."
Oder ganz kompliziert: "Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.“


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Die haben ein Touriproblem dort.


Die Strecken des MTB-Park Pfälzerwald führen doch eigentlich recht zielgerichtet um die Touri-Hotspots drumherum, oder?


sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Lasst euch einfach nicht irritieren und macht genau das, was ihr seit Jahrzehnten gemacht habt. Ich finde es gibt kein Problem, nur blinder Aktionismus. Wenn ich in den Wald gehe, will ich Freiheit erfahren, da handele ich ganz einfach:  "Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu' - das füg auch keinem andern zu."
> Oder ganz kompliziert: "Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde.“


Genau. Ist eigentlich auch die einzige Regel, die man als Mountainbiker braucht.


----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Strecken des MTB-Park Pfälzerwald führen doch eigentlich recht zielgerichtet um die Touri-Hotspots drumherum, oder?



Das Lustige ist halt, das zwar der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald nicht an den Haardtrand möchte, die Gemeinden, die Touristiker aber die Überzeugung gewonnen haben, dass sie ohne eine attraktives Angebot für alle Spielarten des MTB-Sports nicht auskommen. 
Das Positionspapier der Pfälzer Mountainbiker, das unter Koordination der DIMB entstanden ist, spricht sich durchaus für ein solches Angebot bei gleichzeitiger Festschreibung eines uneingeschränkten Wegenutzungsrechtes aus. Dann wären die (kleingeistigen) Diskussionen um das aktuelle Landeswaldgesetz und 250er Schilder mal erledigt.


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Im Waldgesetz von RLP steht nichts davon, dass "schmale Wanderpfade" nicht mit dem Rad befahren werden dürfen. Schon gar nicht, dass Radfahren nur auf forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen erlaubt wäre.


Für alle zur Info nochmal den genauen Gesetzestext, als dass jeder den für sich so interpretieren darf wie er will sowohl Du, ich oder die DIMB. Keiner von uns ist Legislative und somit in Stande am Geschriebenen etwas zu ändern und ob sich der Aufwand zur judikativen je Lohnt bleibt dahingestellt...daher wünsche ich allen viel Spaß am biken.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Für alle zur Info nochmal den genauen Gesetzestext, als dass jeder den für sich so interpretieren darf wie er will sowohl Du, ich oder die DIMB. Keiner von uns ist Legislative und somit in Stande am Geschriebenen etwas zu ändern und ob sich der Aufwand zur judikativen je Lohnt bleibt dahingestellt...daher wünsche ich allen viel Spaß am biken.
> Anhang anzeigen 1284551
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284552


Und genau da ist ja der Punkt! Wenn es nicht als Fuß weg/Pfad ausgewiesene ist ist es ein normaler Forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Wie oft muss man das denn noch durchkauen. Dieser Gesetzestext ist schwammig!
Aber ich versuchs nochmal.
Dort wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet, gilt die StVO. Radfahren ist "öffentlicher Verkehr" (Geschlechtsverkehr in der Öffentlichkeit ist KEIN öffentlicher Verkehr in diesem Sinne)
WENN die StVO gilt, dann ist auch ein Weg - eine Strasse (weil öffentlich genutzt).
Siehe VwV-StVO, (öffentlicher Verkehr findet auch auf nicht gewidmeten Strassen statt.)
Die Definition "Fusswege, Waldpfade etc" gibt es nicht, wenn öffentlicher Verkehr dort stattfindet.
Wenn man diese Geschichte als Waldbeitzer durchsetzen will, dann muss er seinen Wald "einfrieden" oder eben so präparieren, dass kein öffentlicher Verkehr dort stattfinden kann. Es reicht ausdrücklich NICHT einfach ein Schild zu pflanzen oder es mündlich äussern.
Eine Eselsbrücke ist; fahren ohne Lappen... wo darfst du das? Nur dort wo die StVO nicht gilt... und wo ist das? Auf Privatgelände, ABER nur dann wenn das Privatgelände eingefriedet ist.
Wenn dein Garten sozusagen nicht eingezäunt ist, dann darfst du dort auch nicht ohne Lappen fahren.
Achtung jetzt kommts!
Dein Garten hat einen Zaun und ein Gatter (eingefriedet). Dein Nachbar macht eine Party und fragt dich, ob du das Gatter aufmachen kannst, damit seine Gäste dort parken können. Du stimmst zu... jetzt kommts!
Sobald du das Gatter aufmachst, kann dort öffentlicher Verkehr stattfinden -> gilt automatisch die StVO (zeitlich begrenzt geht das auch!).
It's magic!


----------



## Livestrong.com (2. Juni 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist halt, das zwar der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald nicht an den Haardtrand möchte, die Gemeinden, die Touristiker aber die Überzeugung gewonnen haben, dass sie ohne eine attraktives Angebot für alle Spielarten des MTB-Sports nicht auskommen.
> Das Positionspapier der Pfälzer Mountainbiker, das unter Koordination der DIMB entstanden ist, spricht sich durchaus für ein solches Angebot bei gleichzeitiger Festschreibung eines uneingeschränkten Wegenutzungsrechtes aus. Dann wären die (kleingeistigen) Diskussionen um das aktuelle Landeswaldgesetz und 250er Schilder mal erledigt.


Gibt es da laufende Verhandlungen treffen ?


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

Danke für den StVO Hinweis. Das stimmt natürlich auch. Ich werde mich daher gleich auch daran machen noch die fehlenden Speichen-Reflektoren sowie Front- und Rückstrahler an meinen bikes zu installieren 😉


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn diese Verhandlungen erfolg hätten und die MTBler des Vereins würden entsprechende Wege usw zugeteilt bekommen, ist das Problem nicht aus der Welt.
Ich als MTBler kann mich dran halten, aber muss es nicht. Ausserdem bin ich beispielsweise in keinem Verein oder sowas, dh ich muss keine Kenntnis darüber haben, wo der DIMB Strecken ausgewiesen hat.
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch zu blöd. Ich geh mit dem Rad in den Wald um den Kopf frei zu kriegen, da ist es mir relativ schnuppe, wo der Deutsche sein Revier abgesteckt hat.
Ich geniesse die Natur und fahre dort wo ich kann. 
Diese Clubs, die sich dann zu 100en Im Wald treffen, um gemeinsam zu Radeln, will ich auch im Wald nicht begegnen. Mallorca im Wald is nicht mein Ding!
Das is ja wie bei IKEA, da wirst du dann mit dem Rad an den ganzen Gaststätten vorbeigeleitet und Japaner schiessen Fotos. Das wär ja noch schöner!


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Danke für den StVO Hinweis. Das stimmt natürlich auch. Ich werde mich daher gleich auch daran machen noch die fehlenden Speichen-Reflektoren sowie Front- und Rückstrahler an meinen bikes zu installieren 😉


Brauchst du nicht, keine Vorschrift. Nur eine Klingel ist Pflicht. Ansonsten locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (2. Juni 2021)

Nebenan läuft die gleich Diskussion klick mit einem neuen Forum-Mitglied...

Das hier steht bei Busenberg:






Im Detail noch besser, die ** weißen auf das Landeswaldgesetz hin, da steht nichts von 2-spurigen Fahrzeugen:


----------



## bastl-axel (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, keine Vorschrift. Nur eine Klingel ist Pflicht..


Nur weil es die Polizei nicht ahndet, sind aber Speichenreflektoren usw. trotzdem Vorschrift.


----------



## dopero (2. Juni 2021)

Fahrzeuge entsprechender Zulassung, wie auf dem Schild erwähnt, gibt es ab ca. 1 m Fahrzeugbreite.
Also wenn die Wege noch schmaler als für diese Fahrzeuge werden, kommt man ja mit dem Lenker nicht mehr durch. 😏


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, keine Vorschrift. Nur eine Klingel ist Pflicht. Ansonsten locker durch die Hose atmen.


...durch die Hose Atmen hat bei meinem Sohn nicht geklappt...


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

Deutschland ein Fahrradland! Habe kurz darüber nachgedacht die Kinder lieber jeden Tag mit dem Auto in die Schule zu fahren...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nur weil es die Polizei nicht ahndet, sind aber Speichenreflektoren usw. trotzdem Vorschrift.





bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nur weil es die Polizei nicht ahndet, sind aber Speichenreflektoren usw. trotzdem Vorschrift.


Was heisst "usw"?


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...durch die Hose Atmen hat bei meinem Sohn nicht geklappt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284583


Würd ich widersprechen.





						Neufassung der StVZO zur Fahrradbeleuchtung | Fahrradzukunft
					






					fahrradzukunft.de
				



Ausser er ist bei Nacht gefahren.


----------



## Bener (2. Juni 2021)

Äh... Hast Du den Text überhaupt gelesen? Reflektoren sind weiterhin vorgeschrieben, egal ob Tag oder Nacht1


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Äh... Hast Du den Text überhaupt gelesen? Reflektoren sind weiterhin vorgeschrieben, egal ob Tag oder Nacht1


Äh hast du die "Strafanzeige" gelesen was die alles bemängeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Verhandlungen erfolg hätten und die MTBler des Vereins würden entsprechende Wege usw zugeteilt bekommen, ist das Problem nicht aus der Welt.
> Ich als MTBler kann mich dran halten, aber muss es nicht. Ausserdem bin ich beispielsweise in keinem Verein oder sowas, dh ich muss keine Kenntnis darüber haben, wo der DIMB Strecken ausgewiesen hat.
> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch zu blöd. Ich geh mit dem Rad in den Wald um den Kopf frei zu kriegen, da ist es mir relativ schnuppe, wo der Deutsche sein Revier abgesteckt hat.
> Ich geniesse die Natur und fahre dort wo ich kann.
> ...


Die DIMB wird eines nicht tun: Strecken ausweisen. Ziel der DIMB ist die Freigabe aller Wege zur Befahrung. Darüberhinaus setzt sich die DIMB dafür ein legale Angebote zum Beispiel für das abfahrtsorientierte Biken zu unterstützen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die DIMB wird eines nicht tun: Strecken ausweisen. Ziel der DIMB ist die Freigabe aller Wege zur Befahrung. Darüberhinaus setzt sich die DIMB dafür ein legale Angebote zum Beispiel für das abfahrtsorientierte Biken zu unterstützen.


Dazu brauch ich aber den DIMB nicht oder sonst jemand der mir vorschreibt wo ich zu fahren habe. Und schon gar nicht bei diesem schwammigen Rechtsverständnis. Das kann ich auch so schon. Legal!
Solange öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet, kann ich mich auch entsprechend dem öffentlichen Verkehr anschliessen, auch wenn das ganze auf nicht gewidmeten Wegen stattfindet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Dazu brauch ich aber den DIMB nicht oder sonst jemand der mir vorschreibt wo ich zu fahren habe.


DIMB-Trailrule Nr.1:
Fahre nur auf Wegen.

Ich sehe nicht, dass Du ein Problem mit der DIMB hättest.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> DIMB-Trailrule Nr.1:
> Fahre nur auf Wegen.
> 
> Ich sehe nicht, dass Du ein Problem mit der DIMB hättest.


Hab ich auch nicht. Ich sage ja nur, dass ich keinen Verein brauche, der sich mit den Waldbesitzern auseinandersetzt, um mir dann zu sagen wo ich im Wald fahren darf. Dh wenn sich der Verein oder ein Verein für MTB-Routen aussprechen will, um auf schöne Radrouten hinzuweisen, dann ist das Ok. Aber um eine Erlaubnis zu rechtfertigen, die es eigentlich gar nicht bedarf, dann wirds bei mir eng.
Fahre nur auf Wegen passt dann natürlich. Geb ich dir völlig recht


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht. Ich sage ja nur, dass ich keinen Verein brauche, der sich mit den Waldbesitzern auseinandersetzt, um mir dann zu sagen wo ich im Wald fahren darf.


Nein. Du brauchst aber eine Interessensvertretung, die genug Spielraum, Kraft und Lobby hat, um zu verhindern, dass in Zukunft Gesetzesgrundlagen geschaffen werden, die den derzeit propagierten Status zur Realität werden lassen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Nein. Du brauchst aber eine Interessensvertretung, die genug Spielraum, Kraft und Lobby hat, um zu verhindern, dass in Zukunft Gesetzesgrundlagen geschaffen werden, die den derzeit propagierten Status zur Realität werden lassen.


Gesetzesgrundlage is ja da, nur ist mir deren Interpretation etwas zu "einfach"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. Juni 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Nein. Du brauchst aber eine Interessensvertretung, die genug Spielraum, Kraft und Lobby hat, um zu verhindern, dass in Zukunft Gesetzesgrundlagen geschaffen werden, die den derzeit propagierten Status zur Realität werden lassen.


Ja. Wäre schön, wenn es die gäbe.


----------



## ma1208 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...durch die Hose Atmen hat bei meinem Sohn nicht geklappt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284583


Warum haben sie denn die fehlenden Pedalstrahler nicht kritisiert?


----------



## captainz3 (2. Juni 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Warum haben sie denn die fehlenden Pedalstrahler nicht kritisiert?


Die haben sie übersehen. Ich habe vorsorglich trotzdem Pedale mit Strahlern drangeschraubt für die Vorstellung bei der Polizei.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (2. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Die haben sie übersehen. Ich habe vorsorglich trotzdem Pedale mit Strahlern drangeschraubt für die Vorstellung bei der Polizei.


Ich würde sie dennoch mal drauf ansprechen, was die von der neuen Fassung diesbezüglich halten. Zeitgemäss ist das ganze gelumps nicht mehr.


----------



## bastl-axel (3. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> ..Zeitgemäss ist das ganze Gelumps nicht mehr.


Ist aber trotzdem immer noch vorgeschrieben.


----------



## s3pp3l (3. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...durch die Hose Atmen hat bei meinem Sohn nicht geklappt...







Gut, dass sich die Ordnungshüter noch auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.

War die Polizei auf dem Schulhof, weil da "Schule" und "Klasse" vermerkt sind?

Armer Kerl ...


----------



## captainz3 (3. Juni 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> War die Polizei auf dem Schulhof, weil da "Schule" und "Klasse" vermerkt sind?
> 
> Armer Kerl ...


Ja, die haben vor den Fahrradständern gelauert. Er hat es eigentlich gut weggesteckt. Seine Kumpels hat es auch erwischt. Genau was man als Schüler in der Coronazeit am nötigsten braucht!

Aber ich habe mich beim Anblick seines bikes eigenartig gedemütigt gefühlt.

Ich dachte schon ich sollte der Polizei empfehlen, anstelle die armen Schüler zu erschrecken, sich lieber mal Sonntags an die Waldstraße in Wachenheim zu stellen und alle Rennradfahrer mit der Nachfrage nach Reflektoren rauszuwinken. Das wär ein Spaß!!!😆 Am besten noch Guido Kranz und die versteckte Kamera hinzuziehen....aber das wollte ich dann dem ein oder anderen Forenmitglied doch nicht antun.😎


----------



## dopero (3. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Ich würde sie dennoch mal drauf ansprechen, was die von der neuen Fassung diesbezüglich halten. Zeitgemäss ist das ganze gelumps nicht mehr.


Der wohl selber ausgedachte Text ist auch sachlich leicht daneben.
Zur vorderen Beleuchtung gehören alle nach vorne wirkenden lichttechnischen Einrichtungen (Frontscheinwerfer, Frontreflektor und die nach vorne wirkenden Pedalreflektoren).
Gemeint ist aber wohl alleine der Frontscheinwerfer. 🤔

Das Frontscheinwerfer und Rückleuchte seit 2017 bei ausreichend Tageslicht nicht mal mehr mitgeführt werden müssen, hat man mal geflissentliche unterschlagen und deswegen besser auch keine Kontrollzeit eingetragen.
Datum fehlt auch. Ab wann dann wohl die 4 Werktage zur Beseitigung der Mängel beginnen? 🤬

Mein Fazit: selbst wenn die Mängel teilweise zutreffen, absolut dilettantische Aktion und „Mängelkarte“ dieses Präsidiums.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (3. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Der wohl selber ausgedachte Text ist auch sachlich leicht daneben.
> Zur vorderen Beleuchtung gehören alle nach vorne wirkenden lichttechnischen Einrichtungen (Frontscheinwerfer, Frontreflektor und die nach vorne wirkenden Pedalreflektoren).
> Gemeint ist aber wohl alleine der Frontscheinwerfer. 🤔
> 
> ...


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Hätte man besser machen können. 
Von den Jungs wird sich nach der Aktion keiner später bei der Polizei bewerben 
Sag ich aber ausdrücklich mit "" weil ich "öfter" mal Kontakt mit denen hab, da merk ich schon, dass die auf mich jedenfalls recht gemütlich reagieren. Mit der "Ordnungsbehörde" komm ich in den seltensten Fällen klar. Da ist mir die Polizei wesentlich lieber.


----------



## bastl-axel (3. Juni 2021)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ..und alle Rennradfahrer mit der Nachfrage nach Reflektoren rauszuwinken..


Für Rennradler gibt es diesbezüglich eine Ausnahmeregelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (3. Juni 2021)

Nein


----------



## captainz3 (3. Juni 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Für Rennradler gibt es diesbezüglich eine Ausnahmeregelung


Warum denn eigentlich?

Weil die Rennradfahrer auf engen Wald- und Passstraßen bei Gegenlicht oder im Halbdunkeln zusammen mit durchgeknallten Motoradfahreren und Auto-Sonntagsausflüglern unterwegs sind, müssen die vermutlich mit weniger Verkehrssicherheit ausgestattet sein als mein Sohn, der neben 1,5 km Schulweg fast nur auf Radwegen, hauptsächlich im Wald fährt?

Das scheint mir ja dann eine recht starke Lobby zu sein!

Vielleicht hätten wir ja auch einfach behaupten können das bike meines Sohnes sei ein Rennrad...nur mit dicken Reifen🤣


----------



## bastl-axel (3. Juni 2021)

Das gilt nicht generell für ein Rennrad, sondern nur dann, wenn es sportlich genutzt wird.
Ab 16 Rennradler gelten diese als Pulk, so, als wäre sie nur ein Fahrzeug und deshalb dürfen auch die Letzten sogar noch bei Rot über die Kreuzung fahren.


----------



## stummerwinter (3. Juni 2021)

Hatte das auch so gespeichert dass man kein Reflektoren braucht: am Sportrad (zB Rennrad, < 11 kg) musstest Du nur Batterielampen mit führen...Reflektoren nicht...

Ist aber 2017 überarbeitet worden...


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Juni 2021)

Es werde Licht. § 67 StVZO. Das PP Westpfalz hatte letztens Fake-News zu dem Thema verbreitet und wurde von mir zu einer Korrektur genötigt. Der ganze aus der Nazi-Zeit stammende Beleuchtungsscheiß gehört endlich aus der StVZO geschmissen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Juni 2021)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Es werde Licht. § 67 StVZO. Das PP Westpfalz hatte letztens Fake-News zu dem Thema verbreitet und wurde von mir zu einer Korrektur genötigt. Der ganze aus der Nazi-Zeit stammende Beleuchtungsscheiß gehört endlich aus der StVZO geschmissen.


Ja is echt gruselig was die verzapfen. Ich hatte letztens auch ausnahmsweise eine schriftliche Antwort vom Bügermeister aus Gleisweiler bekommen, wegen der ausgestellten "Hinweise" bez. des Radfahrens im Wald etc.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich mir vornehme, die Email in eigenen Worten zusammen zu fassen, um hier Posten zu können, nicht vor lachen vom Stuhl fallen würde, dann könnte ich hier gewaltig zur Belustigung beitragen.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Juni 2021)

Ich versuchs.
1. Woran erkenne ich einen Weg auf dem ich fahren darf?
Es sei bedauerlich, dass in RLP das nicht genau definiert ist wie in BaWü , ABER vom Forst und der Gemeinde würde eine Breite von 2m als "Richtgrösse" angesehen  (lacher eins... ein Gericht würde sich freuen) und nicht genug, sie würden Strecken für Mountainbiker ausweisen (viel Spass bei dem Versuch der Zweckbestimmung.)
Sie würde aber das Fahren auf "schmalen Wegen" tolerieren (... hahhah nochn Lacher Tränen wegwischen).
2. Woran erkennt man illegale Downhillstrecken?
Illegale Downhillstrecken würde man im Wald erkennen an den massiven Eingriffen in der Natur mit gegrabenen Spuren quer durch den Wald und an den Schanzen! (PAUSE!!!! bitte)
Dadurch sei der bodenbrütende Ziegenmelker, der Habicht (HURZ) und der Uhu als Brutvogel vertrieben worden, das Vorkommen dieser Vögel ist hier erloschen.
3. Frage: gilt die StVO im Wald? Antwort: Die StVO ist im Wald nicht Gültig

Ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2021)

Schild ist doch super... Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug, solange ich also den Weg fahren kann darf ich ihn fahren...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schild ist doch super... Ein Fahrrad ist ein Fahrzeug, solange ich also den Weg fahren kann darf ich ihn fahren...


Ja, und das ist doppelt bescheuert. Geistige Überflieger sind es dort in der Gemeinde sicherlich nicht.
Deshalb regt es mich auch doppelt auf, weil das nur wieder Propaganda ist und aufgrund deren geistiger Naturtrübe beruht das Schild, welches so unnötig ist wie ein Fundbüro in Polen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (5. Juni 2021)

Ein offizielles Schild mit einer Free Mail Adresse 😮


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juni 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ein offizielles Schild mit einer Free Mail Adresse 😮


Sei froh, dass keine Fax-Nummer drauf steht!


----------



## stummerwinter (5. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> ...und der Uhu als Brutvogel vertrieben worden, das Vorkommen dieser Vögel ist hier erloschen.


Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen brütet oberhalb vom Nachbarort (Frankweiler) relativ regelmäßig ein Uhu...ich bezweifle mal, dass sich in dem Tal 2 Brutpaare nieder lassen...

Wo war das Schild genau?

Und ich kann Dir sagen, Uhus vertreibst Du nicht so schnell...würde mich mal interessieren, wo der gebrütet haben soll...

Vor ein paar Tagen an einem (gesperrten) Kletterfels aufgenommen (ok, waren gut 100 m Luftlinie mit Tele):






Tante Edit: wobei ich klar sage, dass ich es scheisse finde, brütende Vögel zu stören und denen generell nachzustellen

Leben und leben lassen...gilt nicht nur für Menschen...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Juni 2021)

Einfach nur billig und diese Aussagen kommen von einem Bügermeister! Und den Naturschutz / Tierschutz da mit reinzuziehen ist pure Verzweiflung
Vermutlich düngen die ihre Felder mit Gatorade und wundern sich warum nichts wächst.


----------



## MrMoe (5. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Einfach nur billig und diese Aussagen kommen von einem Bügermeister! Und den Naturschutz / Tierschutz da mit reinzuziehen ist pure Verzweiflung
> Vermutlich düngen die ihre Felder mit Gatorade und wundern sich warum nichts wächst.


In Brondo steckt, was Pfanzen schmeckt! ... und Elektrolyte.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (5. Juni 2021)

MrMoe schrieb:


> In Brondo steckt, was Pfanzen schmeckt! ... und Elektrolyte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (6. Juni 2021)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass keine Fax-Nummer drauf steht!


Ein Fax ist aber zumindest rechtssicher.
Die Mailadresse klingt für mich nach runder Ablage.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Juni 2021)

Sind schon alles sehr einseitige Argumente von seitens der MTBer, mit viel Spitzfindigkeiten und fast  schon Kümmelspalterei.


----------



## 4season (6. Juni 2021)

Merkt ihr eigentlich gar nicht, wie ihr euch mit euren Bierthekengerede gegenseitig aufputscht. Der mitlesende Forst/Gemeinde oder Ordnungsdienst reibt sich vor seinem PC kräftig die Hände. Fehlt nur noch Cola & Popcorn. Hier kann nur etwas auf den einzelnen lokalen Ebenen bewirkt werden, das dann auch dort umgesetzt werden kann. Wenn ihr Landesgesetze verändern wollt viel Erfolg, da sorgt eher ein umgefallenes Fahrrad in China zu einem Tornado in Europa.


----------



## Deleted 515833 (6. Juni 2021)

4season schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich gar nicht, wie ihr euch mit euren Bierthekengerede gegenseitig aufputscht. Der mitlesende Forst/Gemeinde oder Ordnungsdienst reibt sich vor seinem PC kräftig die Hände. Fehlt nur noch Cola & Popcorn. Hier kann nur etwas auf den einzelnen lokalen Ebenen bewirkt werden, das dann auch dort umgesetzt werden kann. Wenn ihr Landesgesetze verändern wollt viel Erfolg, da sorgt eher ein umgefallenes Fahrrad in China zu einem Tornado in Europa.


Bin gespannt, ob die noch lachen, wenn mal eine Klage durch geht. Dann brauchts auch keine lokale Ebene


----------



## Quente (6. Juni 2021)

🍿🍺 ... geht auch Bier?
Die Schreie eines Kindes, das im Pfälzerwald in den Brunnen gefallen ist, kann man in Mainz nicht mehr hören. Und auf lokaler Ebene wird im Bereich Eckkopf/Stabenberg von Forst und Ordnungsamt bereits kräftig kontrolliert.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2021)

4season schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eigentlich gar nicht, wie ihr euch mit euren Bierthekengerede gegenseitig aufputscht. Der mitlesende Forst/Gemeinde oder Ordnungsdienst reibt sich vor seinem PC kräftig die Hände. Fehlt nur noch Cola & Popcorn. Hier kann nur etwas auf den einzelnen lokalen Ebenen bewirkt werden, das dann auch dort umgesetzt werden kann. Wenn ihr Landesgesetze verändern wollt viel Erfolg, da sorgt eher ein umgefallenes Fahrrad in China zu einem Tornado in Europa.


Dieser Flickenteppich ist aber einfach schei...e


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juni 2021)

sdr_herrmanns schrieb:


> Es sei bedauerlich, dass in RLP das nicht genau definiert ist wie in BaWü , ABER vom Forst und der Gemeinde würde eine Breite von 2m als "Richtgrösse" angesehen


Daran kann man schön erkennen, wie die WASEG-Vereinbarung, auf die die DIMB so stolz ist, wirkt: Nämlich garnicht.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Juni 2021)

Stabenberg ist eine andere Situation da Kernzone, da sind die gebauten Trails das Problem, da besteht eine gute Chance das durch zu setzen...in den nicht-Kerzonen ist das rechtssicher deutlich schwieriger...


----------



## Deleted 515833 (6. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Daran kann man schön erkennen, wie die WASEG-Vereinbarung, auf die die DIMB so stolz ist, wirkt: Nämlich garnicht.


Heh, ja der Witz hierbei ist ja, dass für die meisten Waldbetreter dies auch selbstverständlich ist, was die sozusagen "beregelt" haben. Somit ist dieses Papier für mich nur weniger Arbeit, da ich nicht grossartig rumschreiben muss, wenn ich mit Förstern usw in Kontakt trete.
Die Meisten halten sich im Wald eh dran und man muss einfach nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass eine gewisse Gruppe X sich eben nicht dran hält. Das ist aber durchaus normal und betrifft alle Seiten.
Da muss man nur die Hundebesitzer erwähnen, die ihren und den Kot des Hundes in roten Tütchen für die Ewigkeit im Wald verteilen oder ihren Hund nicht unter Kontrolle halten können, die Wanderer die Fallen aufstellen, der Personenkreis der Müll im Wald ablegt.
Nur das findet keinerlei Aufmerksamkeit und es sind NUR die MTBler die schneisen ziehen und den Uhu vertreiben. Genau DAS ist ja das Kernproblem, eine komplett einseitige Stigmatisierung.


----------



## Quente (6. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Stabenberg ist eine andere Situation da Kernzone, da sind die gebauten Trails das Problem, da besteht eine gute Chance das durch zu setzen...in den nicht-Kerzonen ist das rechtssicher deutlich schwieriger...


... man kann sich die Sache auch "schön reden".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livestrong.com (6. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Stabenberg ist eine andere Situation da Kernzone, da sind die gebauten Trails das Problem, da besteht eine gute Chance das durch zu setzen...in den nicht-Kerzonen ist das rechtssicher deutlich schwieriger...


Stabenberg ist doch durch oder ? Selbst Wanderer haben hier nur noch den einen Weg.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Stabenberg ist doch durch oder ? Selbst Wanderer haben hier nur noch den einen Weg.


Wenn das der einzige Freigegebenen weg in der Kernzone war, dann ist das so. Neuanlage von Wegen in der Kernzone ist auch für Fußgänger Tabu!


----------



## Livestrong.com (6. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn das der einzige Freigegebenen weg in der Kernzone war, dann ist das so. Neuanlage von Wegen in der Kernzone ist auch für Fußgänger Tabu!


Was meinst du mit Chance durchzusetzen ?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2021)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Chance durchzusetzen ?


Ich?


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Juni 2021)

Das war wohl auf meine Aussage bezogen...

Ich denke, der Exekutive fällt es leichter eine Strafe (in dem Fall OWi) anzuordnen oder durchzusetzen, die ohne größeren Aufwand auch Bestand hat.
Was ich ich damit meine: zumindest ist die Regelung "fahren Abseits gekennzeichneter Wege in der Kernzone" sicherlich weniger anfechtbar wie eine OWI auf einem Weg der nach Landeswaldgesetz geahndet wird.


----------



## stummerwinter (5. Juli 2021)

Das Thema hat es sogar schon auf die Startseite von tagesschau.de geschafft:

_klick_


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das Thema hat es sogar schon auf die Startseite von tagesschau.de geschafft:
> 
> _klick_


Und wieder einige Märchen zum betretungsrecht und Einfluss auf die Natur veröffentlicht... 🤬


----------



## Karolus (5. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und wieder einige Märchen zum betretungsrecht und Einfluss auf die Natur veröffentlicht... 🤬


Die Märchen sind ja deutlich als Zitate der Herren von der Oberen Forstbehörde und der Pfalz-Touristik gekennzeichnet und es werden diesen Ansichten auch zwei Gegenstimmen aus dem MTB-Bereich gegenüber gestellt. Hinsichtlich Wegerecht und Impact auf den Naturschutz wäre ein Faktencheck durch den Journalisten natürlich wünschenswert gewesen, aber insgesamt fasst der Artikel die Konfliktlinie m.E. treffend zusammen. Da hab ich im örtlichen Käseblatt schon deutlich schlimmeres gelesen. Aber selbst da waren die letzten Veröffentlichungen schon etwas differenzierter als früher. Offenbar haben selbst die inzwischen verstanden, dass man den MTB-Sport nicht mehr einfach in die Ecke stellen kann.


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2021)

*Zur Info:*






						Heute, Montag, 5 Juli,  22:35 Uhr Tagesthemen ARD : Pfälzer Wald
					

Hiker gegen Biker - #mittendrin bei Wanderern und Mountainbikern im Pfälzerwald




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Die Märchen sind ja deutlich als Zitate der Herren von der Oberen Forstbehörde und der Pfalz-Touristik gekennzeichnet und es werden diesen Ansichten auch zwei Gegenstimmen aus dem MTB-Bereich gegenüber gestellt. Hinsichtlich Wegerecht und Impact auf den Naturschutz wäre ein Faktencheck durch den Journalisten natürlich wünschenswert gewesen, aber insgesamt fasst der Artikel die Konfliktlinie m.E. treffend zusammen. Da hab ich im örtlichen Käseblatt schon deutlich schlimmeres gelesen. Aber selbst da waren die letzten Veröffentlichungen schon etwas differenzierter als früher. Offenbar haben selbst die inzwischen verstanden, dass man den MTB-Sport nicht mehr einfach in die Ecke stellen kann.


Ja man hätte mit etwas Recherche aber auch die lügen entlarven und als solche darstellen können!


----------



## I3uchi (5. Juli 2021)

Ich kann das Wort "Bodenerosion" nicht mehr hören. Waldwege werden für die immer schwereren und größeren Maschinen und Lkw auf Landstraßenbreite ausgebaut und verdichtet, und die erzählen mir was von Bodenerosion durch meine 2,4 Zoll breiten Gummipommes.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich kann das Wort "Bodenerosion" nicht mehr hören. Waldwege werden für die immer schwereren und größeren Maschinen und Lkw auf Landstraßenbreite ausgebaut und verdichtet, und die erzählen mir was von Bodenerosion durch meine 2,4 Zoll breiten Gummipommes.


So ist es! Oh ein natürlicher Wanderweg, komm das eignet sich super für eine Harvester Schneise!


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> *Zur Info:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand, da hat der DAV nen echt guten Eindruck hinterlassen...Wanderer wie Biker...


----------



## nummer768 (15. Juli 2021)

Auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Jesh (18. Juli 2021)

POL-PDLD: 4 MTB-Wegschilder gestohlen
					

Bad Bergzabern (ots) - Im Zeitraum vom 25.06.-05.07.21 entwendeten unbekannte Täter 4 Wegschilder MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald auf dem Weg von der Augspurger Mühle bis zum...




					www.presseportal.de
				












						POL-PDLD: 24 MTB-Wegschilder beschmiert
					

Schweigen-Rechtenbach (ots) - Im Zeitraum vom 08.-11.07.21 wurden 24 Wegschilder MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald durch unbekannte Täter im Wald bei Schweigen-Rechtenbach beschädigt....




					www.presseportal.de
				




Auf ein neues. In letzter Zeit wird die Abneigung gegen die Biker gefühlt immer größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino86 (29. Juli 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja man hätte mit etwas Recherche aber auch die lügen entlarven und als solche darstellen können!


An welchen Stellen wurde den deiner Meinung nach gelogen?


----------



## Kelme (3. August 2021)

Da muss ein Stempel drauf.

Mit der neuen Biosphärenreservatsverordnung (BR-VO) vom 23.07.2020 und gültig seit dem 20.08.2020 hat man die Latte für die Durchführung von Rad(sport)veranstaltungen im Pfälzerwald deutlich höher gelegt. Nicht falsch verstehen. Wenn im Pfälzerwald ein Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon in Lambrecht, Schlaflos im Sattel im Weidenthal, der Wasgau-MTB-Marathon in Lemberg oder die Höllenbergtrophy in Spirkelbach durchgeführt wird, stellt niemand in Abrede, dass dies einer Genehmigung bedarf. Das kann auch eine Prüfung und Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde beinhalten. Mit der neuen BR-VO wird allerdings der Veranstaltungsbegriff deutlich enger ausgelegt. Einzelne Behörden werten schon die Durchführung einer vereinsinternen Trainingsausfahrt als Veranstaltung. Teilweise nur deshalb, weil ein Trainingstermin im Internet kommuniziert wird. Zu Zeiten von Corona ist aber gerade die Kommunikation zu Mitgliedern über Angebote, die durchgeführt werden können inklusive der dafür geltenden Regeln, extrem wichtig. Kontakt halten. Informationen weitergeben. Hier ist dringend eine einheitliche Interpretation und Umsetzung der BR-VO auf Behördenseite erforderlich, was denn nun eine Veranstaltung sein soll.

Die spannende Frage ist: Was ist seitens der Genehmigungsbehörden überhaupt leistbar, wenn Vereine auf einen Schlag 20, 30 oder 50 Anträge stellen?
Nach derzeitiger Lesart ist eine Mountainbikeausfahrt des DAV, des Pfälzerwaldvereins, der Pfalzbiker, des Teams Pfälzerwald, der Forstämter, der Gäsbockbiker, … genehmigungspflichtig, wenn zum Beispiel auf der Homepage die Ausfahrt als Termin angekündigt wird. Ob dann nur Vereinsmitglieder oder nicht mitfahren, ist nicht relevant. Es ist auch egal, ob für die Teilnahme eine Gebühr erhoben wird oder nicht. Es ist auch egal welche Wege befahren werden. Nach der BR-VO ist immer eine Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde einzuholen.

Bisher so: Sechs bis 12 Leute treffen sich am Parkplatz/Marktplatz/Bahnhof und radeln gemeinsam durch den Wald. Man/frau benimmt sich respektvoll gegenüber der Natur und anderen Waldbesuchern.
Zukünftig: Der Verein stellt vorher einen Antrag bei der Naturschutzbehörde und beim Waldbesitzer. Mountainbikes bieten die Möglichkeit im Rahmen einer Tour von vielleicht 40 oder 50 Kilometern durchaus den Zuständigkeitsbereich einer Naturschutzbehörde zu verlassen. Ebenso kann leicht der Bereich der Zuständigkeit eines Forstamtes verlassen werden. Was machen wir da? Doppelt oder dreifach Anträge stellen. Ein zusätzlicher Aspekt: Es ist beim Guiding üblich eine Route zum Beispiel plötzlichen Witterungsereignissen anzupassen. Das kann bei einer Tagestour zu nahezu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt stattfinden, wenn eine Ausfahrt nicht gleich wegen zu schlechter Witterung abgesagt wird. Wie sind diese Alternativrouten zu handhaben? Auch alle mit beantragen? Wenn es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen seitens eines Teilenehmers/einer Teilnehmerin einen Anlass gibt eine Tour abzubrechen, ergibt sich die gleiche Notwendigkeit eine Route zu wählen, die ggfs. von der beantragten Strecke abweicht. Vorsichthalber alle gleich mit beantragen?

Alternativ: Das gesamte Geschehen um geführte Touren verschwindet in der Unsichtbarkeit der geschlossenen Nachrichtenkanäle, die niemand mitlesen kann. Damit leistet man der Aufgabe beim Fahren in angeleiteten Gruppen das Thema „Naturverträgliches Mountainbiken“ zu verbreiten natürlich einen Bärendienst.

Was gar nicht geht: Eine Ungleichbehandlung von Vereinen, die MTB-Touren im Pfälzerwald anbieten. Wenn diese Kröte der Genehmigungen geschluckt werden muss, dann gilt das für alle. Dann kann sich kein Verein per Ansage „von oben“ davon freisprechen.

Ach ja, im §7 Schutzbestimmungen der BR-VO lautet der letzte Satz: „Die Errichtung von Windkraftanlagen ist ausgeschlossen.“. Wenn also die neue Landesregierung zur Realisierung von Windkraftanlagen im Pfälzerwald Bedarf sieht, die BR-VO zu novellieren, könnte sie kurz durchwischen und die Gleichsetzung von Rad- und Motorsportveranstaltungen wieder aufheben. Noch besser: Lasst den Satz mit den Windrädern einfach so stehen und beseitigt Hindernisse in Form von überflüssiger Bürokratie bei der Durchführung von gemeinsamen Mountainbikeausfahrten in Kleingruppen.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. August 2021)

Pino86 schrieb:


> An welchen Stellen wurde den deiner Meinung nach gelogen?


Du fragst mich jetzt ernsthaft erst 1 Monat später? Ich weiß es nicht mehr und lese mit jetzt auch den Bericht nicht erneut durch, vermute aber es ging Mal wieder um die üblichen Lügen zum Thema Haftung und Erosion, Definition des Begriffs Weg/Pfad usw....


----------



## Tobinofear (6. August 2021)

Dafür sorgt schon die Kreisverwaltung mit Ihrem neuesten "DÜW Journal" für Nachschub in Sachen an Fehlinformationen (Haftung, Definition "Weg/Pfad").

Interessant finde ich auch den Teil mit dem runden Tisch und "keine Einsicht der Downhill-Gemeinde". Frage mich gerade wann das gewesen sein soll, wer dort stellvertretend für die sogenannte "Downhill-Gemeinde" vertreten war und um welche Angebote es ging. Wahrscheinlich wieder der ausgeleierte Hinweis auf den auch so tollen "Mountainbikepark-Pfälzerwald" 

DÜW Journal 4/2021


----------



## Bogie (6. August 2021)

Das ist ja eine tolle Hetzschrift. Auf der einen Seite die ach so naturschützenden Jäger und Förster und auf der anderen Seite die uneinsichtigen und rücksichtslosen "Downhiller" mit denen man nicht reden könne. Das passt ja wunderbar in die aktuell laufende Kampagne gegen Mountainbiker im Pfälzerwald. 
Da wundere ich mich nicht mehr über meine Beobachtung, dass sich die Stimmung zwischen Fußgängern und Mountainbikern im Wald spürbar verändert hat. Sind zwar immer noch einzelne Erlebnisse, aber es werden mehr ("Ihr dürft hier nicht fahren",....usw.).


----------



## Soboxx (6. August 2021)

Bogie schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine tolle Hetzschrift. ....



Absolut! Da hätte die Autorin Gisela Huwig mal besser recherchieren sollen und auch Mountainbiker zu Wort kommen lassen!
Es gibt ja große Vereine (Team Pfälzer Land, Pfalzbiker), die sich engagieren und eine Lösung seit vielen Jahren suchen!

"Förster und Jäger bezweifeln einen Erfolg der Bemühungen allerdings
auch, weil es an offiziellen Ansprechpartnern fehlt, die als Entscheidungs-
träger fungieren und im Namen aller Fahrer verbindliche Zusagen machen
können. In der locker organisierten Downhill-Gemeinde gibt es nämlich
sowas wie einen Vorstand gar nicht.
Eine Vereinsstruktur fehlt komplett, der Austausch erfolgt lose über Internet
und soziale Medien. Forstamtsleiter Stipp bringt es auf den Punkt: „Wir
würden gerne ins Gespräch kommen und einen Kompromiss aushandeln,
aber mit wem?“

Mit dieser Aussage ist ein respektvolles Miteinander auf den Wege schwierig:
"Seine (Förster Kirchner) einzige Hoffnung: Dass die Öffentlichkeit die vermeintlichen Helden-
taten der Guerilla-Sportler kritisch rezensiert."


----------



## stummerwinter (6. August 2021)

Vll mal ein Tpp: anstelle hier zu schreiben den Sachverhalt (sachlich!) an Frau Huwig und Herr Kirchner zu schicken...

Nach meinem Stand kümmern sich aktuell folgende Organisationen um Lösungen:

Pfalz-Biker / DIMB
Team Pfälzer Land
Pfälzer Natursportverband vertreten ua im Ausschuß Biosphärenreservat
es gibt einen Runden Tisch (Biosphärenreservat, Tourismus, Biker, Forst (?),...)
noch in Planung: Wegekonzept Pfälzer Wald ausgehend vom Biosphärenreservat

Wer Ergänzungen hat, gerne her damit...

Ich denke, es bringt mehr, die Autoren auf solche Sachverhalte hinzuweisen...das sollte aber wie gesagt SACHLICH passieren...


----------



## Soboxx (6. August 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Vll mal ein Tpp: anstelle hier zu schreiben den Sachverhalt (sachlich!) an Frau Huwig und Herr Kirchner zu schicken...
> 
> Nach meinem Stand kümmern sich aktuell folgende Organisationen um Lösungen:
> 
> ...



Guter Ansatz! 👍
Neu: Arbeitsgruppe der Gemeinden Bad Dürkheim, Maikammer, Neustadt und Pfalz Touristik für Konzept "Mountainbike Park Deutsche Weinstraße"


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> weil es an offiziellen Ansprechpartnern fehlt, die als Entscheidungs-
> träger fungieren und *im Namen aller Fahrer verbindliche Zusagen machen
> können*


Das stimmt aber - und ist auch gut so.


----------



## dopero (6. August 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> …, weil es an offiziellen Ansprechpartnern fehlt, die als Entscheidungs-
> träger fungieren und im Namen aller Fahrer verbindliche Zusagen machen
> können.


Verbindliche Zusage im Namen ALLER Fahrer - das man sich traut so einen bescheuerten Gedankengang überhaupt zu verbreiten.

Wenn der nächste Ausflügler sein Auto verbotenerweise neben dem Weg parkt, kommt doch auch anschließend ein Vertreter aller Autofahrer vorbei und sichert verbindlich zu, dass dies nie wieder passieren wird? 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber - und ist auch gut so.


Die verbindliche Zusage es wird nicht ungefragt gebuddelt, wäre aber z.b. eine die Sinn machen würde! Genau so die Einhaltung der trailrules! Aber das ist wie mit der Markenpflicht... Es gibt immer einige die sich nicht an Regeln halten wollen .... Es wäre so leicht... Abseits abgesperrter Rennstrecken auf Sicht fahren gegenseitig Rücksicht....


----------



## dopero (6. August 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> "Seine (Förster Kirchner) einzige Hoffnung: Dass die Öffentlichkeit die vermeintlichen Helden-
> taten der Guerilla-Sportler kritisch rezensiert."


Wenn dann aufgrund dieses Aufrufes überreagiert wird und z.B. absichtlich Fallen gestellt werden, ist dann der Herr Kirchner auch der Ansprechpartner, welcher die volle Verantwortung für die Taten „der Öffentlichkeit“ übernimmt?


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die verbindliche Zusage es wird nicht ungefragt gebuddelt, wäre aber z.b. eine die Sinn machen würde!


Nein, denn das ist sowieso verboten.


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2021)

Es käme doch niemand auf die Idee vom ADAC die Zusage zu verlangen, dass die Autoposerszene sich auflöst.
Ebenso können Kontrollen nicht auf MTB-Vereine verlagert werden nach dem Motto „Passt ihr mal selbst darauf auf, dass im Wald Ordnung herrscht!“. Der ADAC macht weder Geschwindigkeitskontrollen, noch verwarnt er Falschparker. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Vereine.


----------



## Irie Guide (7. August 2021)

Der Artikel ist leider wieder komplett daneben.
Warum? Weil eine veraltete Haltung vertreten wird.

Zum einen was die Zukunft des Breitensports Mountainbike angeht, zum andern die Bespiele von den Jägern und vom Forst.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile Studien, die belegen, dass z.B. Wanderer das Wild mehr stören als Biker und das auch das Biker bei der Erosion gleichzusetzen sind mit Wanderen, etc.
Und dann ist die Frage, was soll mit dem Artikel bezweckt werden? Eine Lösung?
Wohl nicht. Sondern Stimmungsmache gegen Biker. Sodass jetzt die Fronten noch verhärteter sind, als das man versucht Gas raus zu nehmen. Und jeder der hier lebt, weiss eh, dass die Realität anders aussieht und es keine Probleme gibt.


Zielführend wären eben Lösungen und nicht immer nur Verbote und Beschuldigungen.
Und das die Biker keine Gespräche suchen stimmt so nicht. Es gibt so viele Ansätze, Gespräche und Co und es heißt vom Forst, der UNB etc immer nur "das ist verboten, das geht nicht".
Und jetzt schrieben sie im Amtsblatt, als wäre wir nicht bereit für Gespräche.

Und der Jäger aus Deidesheim ist dem ein oder anderen schon cholerisch hinterhergerannt und hat gemeint "ich hätte dich fast erschossen". Und das auf einem Wanderweg???? Darf man auf einen Wanderweg überhaupt schiesen?


----------



## Quente (8. August 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Und der Jäger aus Deidesheim ist dem ein oder anderen schon cholerisch hinterhergerannt und hat gemeint "ich hätte dich fast erschossen". Und das auf einem Wanderweg???? Darf man auf einen Wanderweg überhaupt schiesen?


Ob der Getroffene sich noch Gedanken darüber machen kann?


----------



## dopero (8. August 2021)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Und der Jäger aus Deidesheim ist dem ein oder anderen schon cholerisch hinterhergerannt und hat gemeint "ich hätte dich fast erschossen". Und das auf einem Wanderweg???? Darf man auf einen Wanderweg überhaupt schiesen?


Schön, dass er damit zugibt sich ganz offensichtlich nicht an die Selbstverständlichkeiten, die einer Schussabgabe vorausgehen, gehalten zu haben.
Hier ganz gut dargestellt.
So jemand sollte umgehend zumindest die Waffenbesitzkarte entzogen werden.


----------



## Tobinofear (13. August 2021)

So, ich habe eben mal meine Mail an die Kreisverwaltung DÜW geschrieben.
Mal sehen was als Rückmeldung kommt. Den DIMB hab ich mal in CC genommen:


----------



## Soboxx (13. August 2021)

👏👏👏
Da bin ich auf Rückmeldung sehr gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinofear (1. September 2021)

So, nach 2 Wochen mal bei der Chefredakteurin nachgefragt:

_Guten Tag Frau Müller,

ich hatte Ihnen am 13.08.2021 eine Mail als Reaktion auf den Artikel über illegale MTB-Strecken im DÜW-Journal Ausgabe 4/2021 zukommen lassen mit der Bitte diesen Artikel an die Autorin Gisela Huwig weiterzuleiten.

Zudem hatte ich um eine Stellungnahme bzw. Richtigstellung der Kreisverwaltung gebeten, da der Artikel aus meiner Sicht zahlreiche Unklarheiten und Falschaussagen beinhaltet.

Mich würde interessieren, ob meine Mail bei Ihnen intern thematisiert wurde und ich hier noch auf eine entsprechende Rückantwort hoffen kann oder ob hier keinerlei Reaktion zu erwarten ist.

Das Thema liegt nicht nur mir sehr am Herzen und ich bin bemüht hier eine objektive Sichtweise zu erwirken.

Weitere Schritte wie der Austausch mit entsprechenden Behörden (Stad & Forstamt) sind noch geplant um zu schauen, ob hier nicht doch ein konstruktiver gemeinsamer Weg beschritten werden kann.

Beste Grüße_

Ihre direkte Rückantwort:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ,

Ihre E-Mail ist angekommen und wurde an die entsprechende Abteilung und an Frau Huwig weitergeleitet. Das Thema wird momentan besprochen. Wir werden es entweder im nächsten DÜW-Journal noch einmal aufgreifen und/oder sie erhalten eine direkte Rückmeldung. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht untergegangen. Da mehrere Mitarbeiter/innen in Urlaub waren bzw. sind verzögert sich die Bearbeitung jedoch etwas.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung!

Freundliche Grüße

Sina Müller

Kreisverwaltung Bad Dürkheim

Zentrale Aufgaben und Finanzen

Referat: Presse und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Philipp-Fauth-Straße 11

67098 Bad Dürkheim_

Bin gespannt, ob Sie den Mumm haben in der nächsten Ausgabe nochmal drauf einzugehen und wenn ja in welcher Form. Oder ob es dann doch die zu erwartende simple Mailantwort wird.

Ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## Quente (18. September 2021)

.


----------



## Flugrost (18. September 2021)

Es geht los. F.ck.


----------



## Tobinofear (21. September 2021)

Leider noch keine Reaktion auf meinen "Leserbrief".

Dafür aber eine weitere Erwähnung der ach so naturzerstörenden Mountainbiker im aktuellen lokalen Aufmacher der Rheinpfalz Bad Dürkheim. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass das Hochwasser, dass wir im Juni im Keller hatten wohl durch die Bremsspuren im Wald selbst verursacht worden ist. Ich hatte tatsächlich eine andere Vermutung....


----------



## Symion (21. September 2021)

Hochwasser am Hang durch MTB Spuren. Genial, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen!


----------



## Tobinofear (21. September 2021)

Hier mal die nächste Lesermail. Diesmal halt an die Rheinpfalz 

_Sehr geehrte Rheinpfalz-Redaktion,

zu Ihrem Artikel in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Rheinpfalz vom 21.09.2021 muss ich mich aus Sicht eines Mountainbikers zu Wort melden.

Ich bin 49 Jahre alt und seit fast 30 Jahren als Mountainbiker an der Haardt unterwegs. Gemeinsam mit Freunden drehe ich hier regelmäßig meine Runden.

Ich bin eigentlich mit den meisten Punkten des Artikels dakor. Wild campen, wild Feuer machen, querfeldein bewegen, etc. Alles gute und wichtige Punkte.

Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile aufgrund der vergangenen Berichterstattung sehr empfindlich was die Darstellung von Mountainbikern oder Mountainbiken im allgemein angeht.

Hier werden leider sehr viele Falschaussagen getätigt und überholte Fakten immer und immer wieder (leider auch) von offizieller Stelle kundgetan.

Auch in diesem Artikel gibt es Aussagen, die so nicht stehen bleiben können, da hier ein falsches Bild gezeichnet wird:

1) Auf welchen Wegen dürfen Mountainbiker fahren:

In der Zwischenüberschrift heißt es noch "Nicht mit Mountainbike ins Naturschutzgebiet". Das wäre ja noch soweit korrekt, da dies nunmal leider die Gesetzeslage ist. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man sich sicherlich streiten.

Aber leider wird dann im Folgenden Frau Bleh zitiert, die hier offensichtlich allgemein darstellen möchte wo Mountainbiken erlaubt ist und wo nicht. Wenn Sie das nur auf Naturschutzgebiete beziehen wollte müsste Sie es nämlich nicht ausführen, da hier grundsätzlich Fahrradfahren verboten ist:

"Die Revierleiterin betont deshalb, dass Radfahren ebenso wie Reiten abseits der offiziellen Wege – und damit sind ausdrücklich keine Trampelpfade gemeint – verboten ist."

Hierzu hatte ich auch in einem Leserbrief an die Kreisverwaltung Bad Dürkheim zum Artikel "Zweifelhafte Helden" in der Ausgabe 4/2021 darauf hingewiesen, dass sich die Gesetzeslage in keinster Weise mit den Aussagen von Mitarbeitern der Forstämter deckt.

Das Gesetz kennt keine Begriffe wie "Trampelpfad" oder "Wanderweg". 

Im Landeswaldgesetz nach § 22 Abs.  3 steht:
 “*Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt*..."

und weiter:
*"Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*".

Daraus schließen alle offiziellen Stellen, die ich bisher in den Medien zu Wort gekommen sind, dass auf einem Wanderweg wie z.B. dem "Gelben Kreuz" kein Mountainbiker fahren darf.

Was aber leider noch nie publiziert wurde ist die Tatsache, dass im Gesetz nicht definiert wird was eigentlich ein "Fußweg" oder "Fußpfad" ist. Auch wenn die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass durch das Wort "Fuß" ein schmaler Wanderweg gemeint ist, so steht dies leider nicht im Gesetz. Auch nicht was der Unterschied zwischen einem "Pfad" und einem "Weg" ist.

Das spielt aus Sicht der Mountainbiker auch keine Rolle weil im Gesetz auch ganz eindeutig weiter ausgeführt wird:

*"Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.*” 

D.h. der Gesetzgeber definiert einerseits nicht was unter einem Fußweg bzw. Fußpfad zu verstehen ist und zudem gleichzeitig das die Markierung als Wanderweg nicht ausreichend ist.

In meinem Verständnis kann ich hier keinen Anhaltspunkt finden warum das Mountainbiken auf den uns allen bekannten markierten Wanderwegen nicht erlaubt sein sollte. Leider wird dies der Öffentlichkeit und somit den anderen Waldteilnehmer aus meiner Sicht immer falsch dargestellt.

Das gipfelt dann nämlich leider in Unterhaltungen mit Wanderen wie im vergangenen Frühjahr bei der ich die Aussage entgegennehmen durfte "Ihr dürft hier doch eh nicht fahren, das stand ja auch in der Rheinpfalz".

Oder viel schlimmer in quer gespannten Drähten oder Nagelbrettern, die die Mountainbiker davon abhalten sollen sich auf bestimmten Wegen zu bewegen.

Ich würde es auch begrüßen wenn hier die Mitarbeiter des Forstes ab und zu mal die Gesetzbücher in die Hand nehmen würden. 

2) Das Thema "Erosion und Beeinträchtigung von Wild und Natur" wird leider immer wieder mit veralteten Informationen beleuchtet. Es gibt mittlerweile zahlreiche Studien, die klar feststellen, dass zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbiker im Ganzen kein Unterschied bzgl. des "Impacts" auf das Ökosystem "Wald" festzustellen ist.

Hier vielleicht einfach mal ein kompakter Beitrag der BR zum Thema:





Und zum Thema Beeinträchtigung des Wilds von der Uni Bayreuth:
https://www.spowi5.uni-bayreuth.de/de/lehre/Abschlussarbeiten/index.html 

*Es wäre tatsächlich einfach mal schön eine objektive und faktenbasierte Berichterstattung zu lesen.*

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.*
*
Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (21. September 2021)

Ich möchte ja kein Korinthenkacker sein, aber am Drachenfels ist kein Naturschutzgebiet:





Da ist VSG und FFH-Gebiet:


----------



## duewbiker (21. September 2021)

check mal Drachenfels oberhalb vom Saupferch und Sieben Wege und östlich Ortschaft Frankenstein.
ME ist das gemeint


----------



## stummerwinter (21. September 2021)

Achso...wusste nicht, dass es dort auch einen Drachenfels gibt...da ist NSG- (kleiner Bereich) und FFH-Gebiet (größerer Bereich):


----------



## dopero (22. September 2021)

Mal eine Frage zu FFH Gebieten.
Hat die Ausweisung als FFH Gebiet eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen? Ich kann darüber nämlich nichts finden.

Ich finde auf der Seite des BMU eher den Hinweis, dass eine FFH Ausweisung alleine keine Wirkung hat und zusätzlich eine Ausweisung als Schutzgebiet notwendig ist. (Hinweis: FFHs gehören alle zu Natura 2000)
„Um den notwendigen Schutz der Natura-2000 Gebiete zu gewährleisten, sind die Gebiete rechtlich (zum Beispiel als Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebiet) zu sichern.“

Wenn man dagegen Gespräche mit Natur- und Umweltschützern führt, vermitteln diese immer den Eindruck das FFH Gebiete das allerhöchste bezüglich Schutzwirkung ist und man da gar nichts dürfte weil ja jedes FFH Gebiet automatisch ein Naturschutzgebiet sei.

Hat jemand von euch eine auch von Natur- und Umweltschützern ohne Zweifel anerkannte Fundstelle, in welcher das alles einfach und kurz erklärt wird?


----------



## stummerwinter (22. September 2021)

Es gibt zu NATURA2000 Management- bzw Bewirtschaftungspläne, in BaWü sind die umgesetzt, für RLP gibt es erst einen Entwurf. Darin werden Maßnahmen für Fauna, Flora und bestimme Lebensraumtypen definiert.

Ich hänge mal die Artensteckbriefe und LRT an...

Und unter dem Link ist das zu finden:



> Die Nutzung von Natura 2000-Gebieten *für den Menschen ist kein Tabu*. So sind viele traditionelle Kulturlandschaften in Europa erst durch die menschliche Bewirtschaftung so wertvoll geworden, zum Beispiel die Heidelandschaften in Norddeutschland, die es ohne Schafe und Schäfer nicht gäbe. *Eine Nutzung der Gebiete ist also weiterhin möglich und sogar erwünscht, wenn sie die betreffenden Arten und Lebensräume nicht beeinträchtigt beziehungsweise zu deren Erhalt beiträgt.* Es geht darum, die Interessen des Naturschutzes mit wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Interessen in Einklang zu bringen. Der Artikel 6 der FFH-Richtlinie sieht dazu ein Instrumentarium vor, mit dem die Abwägung über ein gestuftes Verfahren durchgeführt werden kann (siehe FFH-Verträglichkeitsprüfung).





> Für das gesamte europäische Schutzgebietsnetz Natura 2000 gilt ein einheitliches Schutzregime. Neben den Regelungen für die notwendigen Erhaltungsmaßnahmen und das Verbot von Verschlechterungen dieses wertvollen Naturerbes gehört dazu auch die sog. FFH-Verträglichkeitsprüfung. *Dieses Instrument dient dazu, Natura 2000-Gebiete vor Plänen oder Projekten zu schützen, die ein Gebiet dieses Netzes erheblich beeinträchtigen könnten. So müssen beispielsweise bauliche Vorhaben oder auch bestimmte Bewirtschaftungsweisen in oder im Umfeld von Natura 2000 Gebieten einer solchen Prüfung unterzogen werden, sofern sie mit einer Intensivierung der Nutzung oder mit anderen negativen Auswirkungen auf das jeweilige Gebiet einhergehen könnten. *Um einen Schaden von Natura 2000-Gebieten auszu-schließen, sind erheblich beeinträchtigende Pläne und Projekte grundsätzlich unzulässig. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen und in Verbindung mit einem ausreichenden Ausgleich können derartige Pläne oder Projekte aber in einem Ausnahmeverfahren zugelassen werden.



Darüber hinaus kann es zu weiteren Regelungen kommen, zB in VSG, FFH und NSG nicht mit Drohnen ohne Genehmigung geflogen werden darf.

Ein NSG ist ein NATURA-Gebiet...und FFH kein NSG...

Die Verordnung vom Biosphärenreservat (relevant für Kernzone) ist quasi parallel dazu, und kann weiter greifen, es gilt hier zB:



> Landesverordnung über das Biosphärenreservat Pfälzerwald als
> deutscher Teil des grenzüberschreitenden Biosphärenreservats Pfälzerwald-Nordvogesen
> Vom 23. Juli 2020
> § 7​Schutzbestimmungen​(1) Alle Handlungen, die zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen des Schutzzwecks führen können, bedürfen einer vorherigen Genehmigung durch die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde. Dazu gehören insbesondere
> ...



Darüber hinaus gelten halt noch Landeswald- und Landesnaturschutzgesetz...

Fragestellung:
- was ist erheblich? Wird von Behörden ausgelegt und im Zweifel vor einem Gericht entschieden

Mal zwei Beispiele:

- mal klettern, im Managementplan zu NATURA2000 sind zB zum Schutz von Wanderfalke und Uhu Regelungen zum Erhalt des Bestandes drin, diese sind schon ~ 30 Jahre etabliert was Klettern und Vogelschutz angeht - da kann die UNB entscheiden, ob das so reicht

- anlegen eines Weges für MTB zB mit Rampen oä in einem Schutzgebiet ist nach Auslegung von Behörden nach NATURA2000 und Verordnung genehmigungspflichtig, es ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten muss aber vor der Anlage eine Prüfung unterzogen, ob Eingriff erheblich


*Ich fasse mal zusammen: einfach gibt es nicht*


----------



## Karolus (22. September 2021)

@Tobinofear 
Finde ich klasse, dass du dir die Mühe machst und auf solche Stimmungsmache-Artikel immer wieder sehr sachliche und faktenbasierte Leserbriefe schreibst. Dafür mal ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## bastl-axel (22. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> .._Es gibt mittlerweile zahlreiche Studien, die klar feststellen, dass zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbiker im Ganzen kein Unterschied bzgl. des "Impacts" auf das Ökosystem "Wald" festzustellen ist.._


Das glaube ich aber nicht, denn scheinbar können sehr viele MTB bergab nicht richtig bremsen oder haben Angst vor einem Überschlag und bremsen deswegen nur hinten. Dann natürlich mit blockiertem Hinterrad und legen dadurch offenliegende Wurzeln immer mehr frei.


----------



## Tobinofear (22. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber nicht, denn scheinbar können sehr viele MTB bergab nicht richtig bremsen oder haben Angst vor einem Überschlag und bremsen deswegen nur hinten. Dann natürlich mit blockiertem Hinterrad und legen dadurch offenliegende Wurzeln immer mehr frei.


Bei den Studien geht ja auch nicht um einzelne Bremsspuren. Sondern um den Gesamt-Impact inkl. Bodenverdichtung, Erosion, etc. Bremsspuren und Hufspuren sind halt das Offensichtliche. Aber man sollte nicht unterschätzen welche Verdichtung und Abtragung durch Wanderschuhe entstehen können. Ich zumindest Folge hier Mal den Studien. 
Zudem haben wir gestern im Bereich weißes Dreieck vom Hohninger Tal Richtung Rahnfels gesehen, dass dort auf breiten Waldwirtschaftswegen z.T. 30cm tiefe Ausspülungen zu sehen waren. Und dort gibt es zu 100% keine Bremsspuren. Vielleicht sollte sich der Forst auch Mal im Wald mit den Auswirkungen von Starkregen beschäftigen und nicht so bläd über Bremsspuren reden ..


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der Seite des BMU eher den Hinweis, dass eine FFH Ausweisung alleine keine Wirkung hat und zusätzlich eine Ausweisung als Schutzgebiet notwendig ist


Das ist auch so. Alles andere ist Wunschdenken des Verbandsnaturschutz und Unkenntnis vieler anderer.


bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber nicht, denn scheinbar können sehr viele MTB bergab nicht richtig bremsen oder haben Angst vor einem Überschlag und bremsen deswegen nur hinten. Dann natürlich mit blockiertem Hinterrad und legen dadurch offenliegende Wurzeln immer mehr frei.


1. Wege, die benutzt werden nutzen sich ab (damit will ich die Hinterradbremser nicht in Schutz nehmen)
2. Der Impact, der durch ein paar freiliegende Wurzeln auf das "Ökosystem Wald" entsteht ist vermutlich vernachlässigbar gering. Das gleiche gilt übrigens für verschreckte Rehkitze und überfahrene Blindschleichen. 

Disclaimer: Mir ist das "Ökosystem Wald" und das Wohlergehen der darauf angewiesenen Lebewesen in ihrer Gesamtheit sehr wichtig.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Bei den Studien geht ja auch nicht um einzelne Bremsspuren. Sondern um den Gesamt-Impact inkl. Bodenverdichtung, Erosion, etc. Bremsspuren und Hufspuren sind halt das Offensichtliche. Aber man sollte nicht unterschätzen welche Verdichtung und Abtragung durch Wanderschuhe entstehen können. Ich zumindest Folge hier Mal den Studien.
> Zudem haben wir gestern im Bereich weißes Dreieck vom Hohninger Tal Richtung Rahnfels gesehen, dass dort auf breiten Waldwirtschaftswegen z.T. 30cm tiefe Ausspülungen zu sehen waren. Und dort gibt es zu 100% keine Bremsspuren. Vielleicht sollte sich der Forst auch Mal im Wald mit den Auswirkungen von Starkregen beschäftigen und nicht so bläd über Bremsspuren reden ..


Dann sind das, nach Sichtweise der Ämter bestimmt Auswirkungen von Bikern... 🙈. 

An der Stelle hätte ich nicht mit einer derartigen erosion gerechnet, allem Anschein nach entwässerte dort ursprünglich ein kleiner graben den Wald in einen tiefer gelegenen See...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (22. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu FFH Gebieten.
> Hat die Ausweisung als FFH Gebiet eigentlich irgendwelche Konsequenzen? Ich kann darüber nämlich nichts finden.


FFH ist ein Schutzgebiet, wie zB VSG und Naturschutzgebiet...aber eine andere Art von Schutzgebiet...

FFH: Fauna-Flora-Habitat - NATURA2000
VSG: Vogelschutzgebiet - NATURA2000

Und in Verbindung mit zB Managementplänen (die auch Bestandteil von NATURA2000 sind) gibt es auch Konsequenzen...

Es kommt darauf an, wo und welche Arten und Lebensraumtypen vorhanden sind...


----------



## Tobinofear (23. September 2021)

Nachdem ich nun eine Antwort auf meine Lesermail zum Artikel im DÜW-Journal von Herrn Kaul, Abteilungsleiter Bauen und Umwelt bei der Kreisverwaltung Bad Dürkheim erhalten habe möchte ich diese der Vollständigkeit halber mit Euch teilen. Die Mail findet Ihr im Anhang da diese sehr lang ausgefallen ist.

Im Kern sind aus meiner Sicht folgende Dinge aus der Mail zu lesen:

1) Die Behörden sind der festen Überzeugung dass die Wege, auf denen wir uns als Mountainbiker bewegen dürfen im Gesetz klar definiert sind. Dies ist leider nicht der Fall. Dass wdie Begriffe "Fußweg" und "Fußpfad" im Gesetz nicht definiert wird spielt keine Rolle. Desweiteren sind die Ausführungen im Gesetz, dass eben die Markierung von Wanderwegen keine Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Gesetzes darstellt und somit keine Grundlage für eine Einschränkung der befahrbaren Wege darstellt wird leider auch nicht gesehen.

2) Herr Kaul ist der Auffassung, dass ich den Bau von illegalen Trails für gut befnde und die entsprechenden Personen in Schutz nehme. Das ist allerdings definitiv nicht der Fall und ich kann auch keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür in meiner Lesermail finden. 

Da ich dies nicht so stehen lassen wollte habe ich mit Herrn Kaul im Anschluss der Mail noch ein längeres insgesamt sehr angenehmes und sachliches Telefongespräch geführt. Hier konnten zumindest die unterschiedlichen Positionen etwas klarer beleuchtet werden. Auch wenn wir keine gemeinsame Basis in Bezug auf die Gesetzeslage gefunden haben waren wir uns zumindest in vielen anderen Punkten einig.
Aus dem Gespräch wurde sehr klar, dass es den Behörden primär um die illegal angelegten Trails geht, die z.T. in Bereichen der Schutzgebiete verlaufen und nicht vorrangig das Befahren von den bekannten schmalen Wanderwegen. 
Ich bin gerade dabei mit meinen Bikerkollegen zu klären in wie weit wir hier in der Lage sind eine Gesprächsbasis mit den entsprechenden Behörden zu finden um gemeinsam eine Perspektive zu erarbeiten. 

Have fun,

Tobinofear


----------



## Karolus (24. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Aus dem Gespräch wurde sehr klar, dass es den Behörden primär um die illegal angelegten Trails geht, die z.T. in Bereichen der Schutzgebiete verlaufen und nicht vorrangig das Befahren von den bekannten schmalen Wanderwegen.


Für mich ein weiteres Zeichen, dass sich die Vereine und wir als Biker*Innen uns noch viel deutlicher als bisher vom illegalen Trailbau distanzieren sollten. Schade, dass die betreffenden Trailbauer wohl auch nach dieser Aussage von Herrn Kaul noch kein Einsehen haben werden. Schließlich war der Zusammenhang auch schon vorher mehr als deutlich. 
Und eines ist ja auch klar; wenn Polizei und Behörden schonmal beim Kontrollieren sind, werden sie bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die aus ihrer Sicht nicht legale Nutzung des bestehenden Wegnetzes ahnden.


----------



## Tobinofear (24. September 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob hier jemand von den Pfalzbikern aktiv ist. Mich würde aber Mal interessieren wie das Kalmitprojekt aus deren Sicht verlaufen ist. Gerade im Hinblick auf das vom Verein versprochene Gutachten, dass laut Herrn Kaul nicht "geliefert" wurde wie abgesprochen. Im Zweifel werde ich mich mal direkt an die Pfalzbikern wenden um deren Sichtweise einzuholen


----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Und eines ist ja auch klar; wenn Polizei und Behörden schonmal beim Kontrollieren sind, werden sie bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die aus ihrer Sicht nicht legale Nutzung des bestehenden Wegnetzes ahnden.


Und genau das ist auch ein Problem, einerseits schreibt er, das die Wanderwege eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, aber auch diese werden in den Artikeln immer wieder mit genannt, und auch geahndet. Es wäre schon viel gewonnen, wenn von seitens der Politik nur Illellegal angelegte trails genannt und der Bau dieser geahndet würde, womit ich keinerlei Probleme hätte. Aber als Tourenbiker deswegen auch in den Fokus zu geraten, sehe ich als riesen Problem an.


----------



## Symion (24. September 2021)

Das ist doch klassische Spalter Rhetorik. Und alle fallen darauf rein!
Die Biker müssen hier zusammenstehen, egal ob sie "illegal" auf schmalen Trails unterwegs sind oder ein Angebot schaffen das von den offiziellen Stellen nicht gewünscht wird aka Trailbau.
Nur so wächst Druck auf die Behörden was zu ändern.

Sieht man sehr schön an den ganzen "illegalen" Spots die nun legalisiert werden.
Wer glaubt als Bittsteller hier nach jahrelangen Diskussionen an runden Tischen etc. voranzukommen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ;-p.

Ziviler ungehorsam, eine Form des Protests.


----------



## Tobinofear (24. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist auch ein Problem, einerseits schreibt er, das die Wanderwege eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, aber auch diese werden in den Artikeln immer wieder mit genannt, und auch geahndet. Es wäre schon viel gewonnen, wenn von seitens der Politik nur Illellegal angelegte trails genannt und der Bau dieser geahndet würde, womit ich keinerlei Probleme hätte. Aber als Tourenbiker deswegen auch in den Fokus zu geraten, sehe ich als riesen Problem an.


Laut Auffassung von Herrn Kaul bist Du als Tourenfahrer auf schmalen Wegen auch nur geduldet. Aber eindeutig gesetzeswidrig unterwegs.

D.h. legal ist ein Fahrradfahrer nach Ansicht der Behörden nur auf breiten Forstwegen. Ich bin nach mehrfachem Lesen der einschlägigen Gesetze ebenso wie der DIMB ganz anderer Meinung. 

Aber es sind leider so viele Punkte, die Stirnrunzeln hervorrufen, dass man echt den Überblick behalten muss und man offen gesagt gar nicht weiß wo man zuerst ansetzen sollte.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Sieht man sehr schön an den ganzen "illegalen" Spots die nun legalisiert werden.
> Wer glaubt als Bittsteller hier nach jahrelangen Diskussionen an runden Tischen etc. voranzukommen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ;-p.


Mit welchen Argumenten sollen die Wege legalisiert werden? Welche Argumente sollen Behörden/Forst überzeugen?


----------



## Quente (24. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das ist doch klassische Spalter Rhetorik. Und alle fallen darauf rein!
> Die Biker müssen hier zusammenstehen, egal ob sie "illegal" auf schmalen Trails unterwegs sind oder ein Angebot schaffen das von den offiziellen Stellen nicht gewünscht wird aka Trailbau.
> Nur so wächst Druck auf die Behörden was zu ändern.
> 
> ...





Symion schrieb:


> Nur so wächst Druck auf die Behörden was zu ändern.


Der Druck auf die Behörden wurde zu groß, sie hat etwas Druck vom Kessel genommen. 








						POL-PDNW: Kreisübergreifende Kontrolle illegal angelegter Dowhnhill-Strecken im Gimmeldinger Tal
					

Stadt NW/Landkreis DÜW (ots) - Gemeinsame Presseerklärung der Kreisverwaltung Bad Dürkheim, Stadtverwaltung Neustadt, der Polizeiinspektionen Neustadt und Haßloch und dem...




					www.presseportal.de
				



Lebkuchen gibt es schon, also kommt auch dieses Jahr wieder der Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Das ist doch klassische Spalter Rhetorik. Und alle fallen darauf rein!
> Die Biker müssen hier zusammenstehen, egal ob sie "illegal" auf schmalen Trails unterwegs sind oder ein Angebot schaffen das von den offiziellen Stellen nicht gewünscht wird aka Trailbau.
> Nur so wächst Druck auf die Behörden was zu ändern.
> 
> ...


Und genau wegen dieser Einstellung wird es jetzt teuer.... 🤬


----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Laut Auffassung von Herrn Kaul bist Du als Tourenfahrer auf schmalen Wegen auch nur geduldet. Aber eindeutig gesetzeswidrig unterwegs.
> 
> D.h. legal ist ein Fahrradfahrer nach Ansicht der Behörden nur auf breiten Forstwegen. Ich bin nach mehrfachem Lesen der einschlägigen Gesetze ebenso wie der DIMB ganz anderer Meinung.
> 
> Aber es sind leider so viele Punkte, die Stirnrunzeln hervorrufen, dass man echt den Überblick behalten muss und man offen gesagt gar nicht weiß wo man zuerst ansetzen sollte.


Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es in seinem Augen nicht Gesetzeskonform ist, aber geduldet wird... Man weiß vermutlich um die unterschiedlichen Auslegungsmöglichkeiten des Gesetzes, und da man sich der eigenen Auslegung unsicher ist duldet man es... 
Ich lese das Gesetz genau so wie die DIMB! 

Die buddelei gerade in Kernzonen ist aber nun Mal ein riesen Problem ...


----------



## Quente (24. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und genau wegen dieser Einstellung wird es jetzt teuer.... 🤬


... und beim 2. Mal so richtig teuer.


----------



## stummerwinter (24. September 2021)

Ich formuliere es mal anders...

Auf der einen Seite gibt es die Forderung bzw. z.T. in Gesetzen verankert (Behörden, Naturschutz, Forst, Jagd, Wanderer,...):

- MTB nur auf "breiten" Wegen (wie auch immer das definiert ist, kein Streckenbau):

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Forderung (MTBler):


Freigabe aller Wege
Legalisierung von gebauten Trails
Legalisierung von gebauten Trails in Schutzgebieten
Legalisierung von gebauten Trail in der Kernzone

Jetzt gilt es einen Kompromiss zu finden, mit dem beide Seiten leben können...

Und du bist überzeugt, dass man mit:



> Und mit Ziviler ungehorsam, eine Form des Protests.



einen Kompromiss findet oder sogar alle seine Forderungen durch bekommt?

Zumal es nach meinem Stand, dies nicht stimmt:


> Sieht man sehr schön an den ganzen "illegalen" Spots die nun legalisiert werden.
> Wer glaubt als Bittsteller hier nach jahrelangen Diskussionen an runden Tischen etc. voranzukommen, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann ;-p.



Die Gespräche laufen noch nicht "Jahrelang"...


----------



## Symion (24. September 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die Gespräche laufen noch nicht "Jahrelang"...


. Gespräche um legale Trails für Biker sind ein alter Hut.

Illegal zu legal:








						Jugendliche bauen in Schönenberg-Kübelberg eigenen Bikepark
					

Lange Zeit sind die Jugendlichen in Schönenberg-Kübelberg in einer still gelegten Sandgrube Mountainbike gefahren - ohne Genehmigung. Jetzt dürfen sie dort legal biken und bauen.




					www.swr.de
				




In Landstuhl wird jetzt ein Pumptrack und min. ein Trail angelegt, im Gegenzug muss der "Wildbau" eingestellt werden.


Gibt noch wesentlich mehr solcher "Projekte". Nur reden, damit kommt man in Deutschland nicht weit.
Ich wünschte auch es wäre anders, aber der Mensch ist ein meister der Anpassung ;-).

Btw. das ist kein Problem welches Biker nur in Deutschland haben. Auch die weltberühmten North Shore Trails haben illegal angefangen und sind es zum Teil immer noch:








						Video & Photo Story: The Outlaw Sport - The Legalization of the North Shore's Trails with Geoff Gulevich & the NSMBA - Pinkbike
					

Originally, the North Shore district was against mountain biking for years.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Absolut sehenswert, *The moment. *Selbst der Ursprung des modernen Mountainbikens ist absolut illegal gewesen. Nur weil die Jungs sich darüber hinweggesetzt haben können wir heute überhaupt diesem schönen Sport nachgehen.








						The Moment: Stream this Full Freeride Film for Free [Video]
					

A veritable time capsule of 90s action including retro clips from legendary, early freeriders including Bret Tippie, Wade Simmons, Richie Schley, Dangerous Dan Cowan, and Greg Stump. This film tells the story of how freeride mountain biking got started.




					www.singletracks.com


----------



## stummerwinter (24. September 2021)

Zum Runden Tisch Haardtrand: bzgl. Wegefreigabe ist nach meinem Stand < 1 Jahr Gespräche zw. PB und Anderen

Pumptrack S-K: vermutlich kein Schutzgebiet, lokal begrenzt, kein Tourismus, keine JagdNomals: was sind

Northshore: nicht relevant, anderes Land, andere Gesetzte, andere Lobby

Hast du fragen zu meinem Post? Ist irgendwas unklar?

Nochmals: was sind Argumente PRO Freigabe gebaute Trails in Schutzgebieten?

Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt man ohne Kompromisse nicht sehr weit...

Und Du schreibst ja selbst:



> In Landstuhl wird jetzt ein Pumptrack und min. ein Trail angelegt, im Gegenzug muss der "Wildbau" eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (24. September 2021)

Jop, aber der Kompromiss in Landstuhl kam von Behördenseite. Man hat also anerkannt das der Bedarf in "Wildbau"ndet wenn man nicht entgegen kommt und Möglichkeiten bieten muss. Die Behörden waren nicht proaktiv, sondern haben nur reagiert.

Zum Argument "anderes Land" - das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant. Die Probleme sind exakt die Gleichen.
Hättest du die Artikel mal angeschaut, dann wüsstest du, das die Lobby dort auch erst entstanden ist. Die sind uns halt 20-30 Jahre voraus, trotzdem kann man von ihnen lernen.

Zum Thema Schutzgebiet, das ist in der Tat eine schwierige Sache. Liegt halt einfach sau dämlich. Die tiefen des Pfälzerwaldes bieten genügend Raum für Schutzgebiete die nicht in so einem speziellen Einzugsraum liegen. Aber gut, anderes Thema.
Wenn allerdings die Menge an breiten Wege für Forstmaschinen und Jagd kein Problem darstellen, dann werden wohl ein paar schmale Schneisen auf denen Biker den Berg runter rollen nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Aber es ist nun einmal Deutschland. Große Probleme werden nicht angegangen, bei Kleinigkeiten aber jede Menge Geld, Arbeitszeit und Mühe versenkt.


----------



## Karolus (24. September 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Jop, aber der Kompromiss in Landstuhl kam von Behördenseite. Man hat also anerkannt das der Bedarf in "Wildbau"ndet wenn man nicht entgegen kommt und Möglichkeiten bieten muss. Die Behörden waren nicht proaktiv, sondern haben nur reagiert.


Ich kenne das Projekt in Landstuhl nicht, aber da werden sich schon auch ein paar Leute engagiert haben, um den illegalen Spot in einen legalen zu verwandeln. Wenn du glaubst, dass die Behörden proaktiv, also nach dem Motto; "Hey, da gibt`s doch diese MTBler, lass denen mal einen geilen Trail bauen", handeln, dann glaubst wohl eher du noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Die Erpressungstaktik (wir bauen so lange wild, bis ihr uns was legales baut) führt nachweislich genau zum Gegenteil (siehe aktuelle Kontrollen und Aussagen von Herrn Kaul) und betrifft nun auch Biker die die Trails weder gebaut noch genutzt haben. 



Symion schrieb:


> Zum Argument "anderes Land" - das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant. Die Probleme sind exakt die Gleichen.
> Hättest du die Artikel mal angeschaut, dann wüsstest du, das die Lobby dort auch erst entstanden ist. Die sind uns halt 20-30 Jahre voraus, trotzdem kann man von ihnen lernen.


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die Probleme in einem Land mit 233 Einwohnern pro km2 die selben sind, wie in einem Land mit 4 Einwohnern pro km2? In Kannada gibt es deutlich mehr "unberührte" Wildnis als Deutschland groß ist. In Deutschland gibt es 0,0% Wildnis. Also nein, das ist definitiv nicht vergleichbar!



Symion schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schutzgebiet, das ist in der Tat eine schwierige Sache. Liegt halt einfach sau dämlich. Die tiefen des Pfälzerwaldes bieten genügend Raum für Schutzgebiete die nicht in so einem speziellen Einzugsraum liegen. Aber gut, anderes Thema.


Jetzt dachte ich erst kurz hier kommt doch noch etwas Einsicht, aber nein, nicht die Trails liegen dämlich, sondern die Schutzgebiete  😂. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Was glaubst du eigentlich wie Schutzgebiete in Deutschland ausgewiesen werden? So nach dem Motto; "Ach da ist sonst nix, machen wir mal ein Schutzgebiet"? Der Haardtrand ist naturräumlich nicht das gleiche wie die tiefen des Pfälzerwalds und zeichnet sich eben genau durch diesen Grenzliniencharakter aus, was wiederum zu besonderen und schützenswerten Lebensräumen führt, die dann zum Teil als Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen werden müssen (Stichwort: Natura 2000).



Symion schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings die Menge an breiten Wege für Forstmaschinen und Jagd kein Problem darstellen, dann werden wohl ein paar schmale Schneisen auf denen Biker den Berg runter rollen nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


Die breiten Wege werden aber nicht ohne Genehmigung in Schutzgebieten gebaut.


----------



## wurschdlguschdl (25. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun eine Antwort auf meine Lesermail zum Artikel im DÜW-Journal von Herrn Kaul, Abteilungsleiter Bauen und Umwelt bei der Kreisverwaltung Bad Dürkheim erhalten habe möchte ich diese der Vollständigkeit halber mit Euch teilen. Die Mail findet Ihr im Anhang da diese sehr lang ausgefallen ist.
> 
> Im Kern sind aus meiner Sicht folgende Dinge aus der Mail zu lesen:
> 
> ...


Hochinteressante Einblicke in das Innerste einer der Entscheider und die tatsächlich laufenden Vorgänge, vielen Dank dafür! Hat mich dazu gebracht vom jahrelangen stillen Leser (wieder) zum aktiven Mitglied zu werden. 

Die Vereine schaffen es nur zu den Sachbearbeitern, du hast den Abteilungsleiter aus der Reserve geleockt. Die von Herrn Kaul immer wieder eingeschobene Polemik entwerte das Ganze nicht einmal sondern macht es noch authentischer. Das sein Schreiben veröffentlicht wird hat er wohl erwartet. Im Prinzip wird ja der Freiburger Weg aufgezeigt

_Aber es muss klar sein, der Pfälzerwald wird nie ein Bikepark mit einem__ vielfältigen legalen Streckenangebot sein können. Es wird nur möglich sein, einige Strecken zu realisieren. Hier dürfen auch die Erwartungen nicht unrealistisch sein._

und der Pfad dahin _...Dialog und Kontrolle!... _Der Ball liegt wohl auch bei den Vereinen sich dahingehend zu emanzipieren und dabei wenn möglich auch die weitestgehende Duldung der Nutzung des Wanderwegenetzes zu retten. Aber das ist dann ja schon die nächste Diskussion, den Thread auf 200 Seiten pushen will ich nun auch nicht. 

Auf bald im Wald_!_


----------



## dopero (25. September 2021)

wurschdlguschdl schrieb:


> Der Ball liegt wohl auch bei den Vereinen sich dahingehend zu emanzipieren und dabei wenn möglich auch die weitestgehende *Duldung der Nutzung des Wanderwegenetzes* zu retten.


Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit Behörden: Geduldet wird eine Sache nur dann, wenn sie zwar gesetzlich erlaubt ist, aber gegen die persönliche Meinung bzw. Einstellung der Sachbearbeiter oder der Behördenleitung „verstößt“.


----------



## Andybopp (26. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei mit meinen Bikerkollegen zu klären in wie weit wir hier in der Lage sind eine Gesprächsbasis mit den entsprechenden Behörden zu finden um gemeinsam eine Perspektive zu erarbeiten.


Hi Tobi,
sofern es dazu kommt - ich klinke mich gerne mit ein.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. September 2021)

Wundert mich, dass der Artikel den Weg hierher noch nicht gefunden hat...








						Illegal ist gut! Warum der wilde Trail-Bau eine Chance ist
					

Die Empörung ist jeweils gross, wenn Mountainbiker ungefragt, sprich illegal, neue Routen in den Wald schaufeln. Skandal, tönt es dann von hüben und drüben. Aber eigentlich ist alles ganz anders, erläutert Thomas Giger in seinem Blog-Beitrag. Denn Naturschützer, Förster, Jäger und Jugendämter...




					www.ride.ch


----------



## Tobinofear (27. September 2021)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> sofern es dazu kommt - ich klinke mich gerne mit ein.


Danke, komm ich gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## Tobinofear (27. September 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass der Artikel den Weg hierher noch nicht gefunden hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine persönliche Einschätzung des Artikels:  Leider sehr "romantisch naiv" geprägt.

Im Artikel heißt es:
"Dabei wissen alle: Wer für einen neuen Trail den offiziellen Bewilligungsprozess einschlägt, der blitzt auf den Ämtern sofort ab oder verstrickt sich in endlosen Bewilligungsprozessen. Die Euphorie für bessere Bike-Strecken verpufft dann an Schreibtischen und in Sitzungsräumen."

Ist das tatsächlich so? Die ganzen Jungs und Mädels mit "Ihrer fast grenzenlosen Motivation" sind alle schon auf dem Amt gewesen und haben bei den Behörden vorgesprochen hinsichtlich der Errichtung offizieller Mountainbike-Trails? Na schau an. Hätte ich jetzt anders eingeschätzt.

Ich kann ja den Hintergedanken des Artikels verstehen. Aber leider läßt sich halt in der Regel wenig verallgemeinern. D.h. in der einen Region führt vielleicht die wilde Buddelei zum Erfolg weil es die dort vorzufindenen regionalen Gegebenheiten zu lassen (Einstellung der Behörden zu dem Thema, Waldbeschaffenheit, Tourisische Auslastung, Geldgelber, Vereinsarbeit, etc.). In anderen Regionen führt dies aber genau zum Gegenteil, nämlich der Verhärtung der Fronten inkl. Einsätze von Ordnungsamt und Polizei und einbetonierten Standpunkten. Das wird dann sogar wichtiger als die Falschparker im Wald zu ahnden. Btw: Dies hier ist kein Waldparkplatz:


----------



## DerandereJan (27. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich so? Die ganzen Jungs und Mädels mit "Ihrer fast grenzenlosen Motivation" sind alle schon auf dem Amt gewesen und haben bei den Behörden vorgesprochen hinsichtlich der Errichtung offizieller Mountainbike-Trails? Na schau an. Hätte ich jetzt anders eingeschätzt.


Ich hatte den Artikel wertfrei geteilt, da er auch viel Wahres enthält.

Zu der zitierten Aussage:
Bitte nicht polemisch werden.
Ich für meinen Teil habe zweimal, über Jahre weg, exakt das Beschriebene erlebt.
Und soweit ich es weiß, sind viele die du da ansprichst, tatsächlich teilweise schon seit Jahrzehnten äußerst aktiv, mit den bekannten Ergebnissen, es passiert NICHTS.

In deinem letzten Absatz bin ich ganz bei dir. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich die Situation mit Abflauen von Corona deutlich entschärft, und wir wieder auf den Stand von vor 2 Jahren kommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Ich kann ja den Hintergedanken des Artikels verstehen.


Ich nicht! Diese Einstellung führt fast überall zu noch mehr Mauern und mehr Konfrontation... Das ist den buddlern herzlich egal... Aber den dann ebenfalls betroffenen Tourenbikern nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinofear (27. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Diese Einstellung führt fast überall zu noch mehr Mauern und mehr Konfrontation... Das ist den buddlern herzlich egal... Aber den dann ebenfalls betroffenen Tourenbikern nicht!


Nur als Zusatz: Ich meinte mit "verstehen" nicht "gutheißen".


----------



## Tobinofear (27. September 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Artikel wertfrei geteilt, da er auch viel Wahres enthält.
> 
> Zu der zitierten Aussage:
> Bitte nicht polemisch werden.
> ...


Ich habe Deinen Post auch erst mal als wertfrei gedeutet.

Sorry für die Polemik. Ist auch gut zu hören, dass tatsächlich enorme Anstrengungen unternommen wurden, leider ohne (aus unserer Sicht) positives Resultat. Dafür vielen Dank!

Allerdings lädt der Artikel zu Polemik ein. Da wird quasi gesagt "Buddeln im Wald" ist besser als "Computerspielen". Grundsätzlich richtig. Aber erst mal nur wenn Du auf Deinem eigenen Grund und Boden buddelst. 
Die Lage wird so dargestellt, als wollte mein Nachbar mir in seinem Garten keinen gepflasterten Parkplatz anlegen. Also geh ich mal hin und buddel in seinem Garten so lange bis er es endlich einsieht, dass er da was tun muss...(Achtung: Polemik).

Ich weiß nicht in wie weit solche Artikel zur Besserung der Lage verhelfen bzw. etwas verbessern.

Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich bisher in noch keinem Zulassungsprozess für legale Trails involviert war.


----------



## Karolus (27. September 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe zweimal, über Jahre weg, exakt das Beschriebene erlebt.
> Und soweit ich es weiß, sind viele die du da ansprichst, tatsächlich teilweise schon seit Jahrzehnten äußerst aktiv, mit den bekannten Ergebnissen, es passiert NICHTS.


Wie konkret waren denn da jeweils eure Planungen/Anträge? Hattet ihr bereits bestimmte Grundstücke im Auge und ein Konzept für die geplante Nutzung vorgelegt, oder waren das erstmal nur grundsätzliche Anfragen für den Bau von MTB-Trails? Von wem und mit welcher Begründung wurden eure Anfragen angelehnt?
Wenn ein konkretes Konzept bestand, können zumindest die Behörden ja nicht einfach "Nö" sagen, sondern müssen den Antrag objektiv prüfen und im Falle einer Ablehnung auch eine nachvollziehbare Begründung liefern.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> grundsätzliche Anfragen für den Bau von MTB-Trails?


Danach fragt man eigentlich zuerst den Grundbesitzer.
Und ja - der kann einfach so "nein" sagen.

Da fehlen einfach die politischen Vorgaben,  das wenigstens auf öffentlichem Grund eine bedarfsgerechte Erholungsinfrastruktur (*die ohne Verbotsschilder auskommt*) geschaffen/erhalten werden soll.


----------



## Karolus (27. September 2021)

Falls das irgendwie falsch rüber gekommen ist. Es würde mich ehrlich und ohne blöde Hintergedanken interessieren, woran die von @DerandereJan angesprochenen Planungen gescheitert sind. Oder was ist an meinen Fragen jetzt so lustig @Symion und @delphi1507?



mw.dd schrieb:


> Danach fragt man eigentlich zuerst den Grundbesitzer.
> Und ja - der kann einfach so "nein" sagen.


Richtig, daher ja meine Frage, ob es bei den von @DerandereJan angesprochenen Vorgängen bereits eine konkrete Planung für bestimmte Grundstücke gab, oder es bereits an der Suche nach einem verfügbaren und geeigneten Grundstück auf privatem oder öffentlichem Grund gescheitert ist. Das der Grundstücksbesitzer (privat oder öffentlich) einfach "nein" sagen kann ist klar, betrifft aber nun mal jeden, der irgendwo was bauen will und nicht zufällig bereits ein passendes Grundstück besitzt. 
Sollte aber bereits eine grundsätzliche Einigung mit dem Grundbesitzer vorgelegen haben und ein Antrag auf Genehmigung gestellt worden sein, kann die Genehmigungsbehörde, und von Behörden war ja die Rede, eben nicht einfach "nein" sagen und muss den Antrag objektiv prüfen und eine eventuelle Absage stichhaltig begründen. Das Genehmigungsrecht ist nämlich nicht nur lästig, sondern beinhaltet auch Rechte, die uns als Bürger vor möglicher Willkür durch die Behörden schützen. Diesbezüglich könnten wir als Interessengruppe gegenüber den Behörden durchaus noch etwas selbstbewusster auftreten.

Und nur nochmal zur Klarstellung: 
Ich bin auch für einen unbürokratischeren Umgang mit vergleichsweise kleinen Eingriffen wie z.B. einem gebauten Trail. Auch der meist noch immer recht stiefmütterliche Umgang der Behörden und sonstigen Entscheidungsträger mit unserem Hobby/Sport stört mich sehr. Das die vielfältigen Nutzungsansprüche an Natur und Landschaft in irgendeiner Form durch die Behörden gesteuert werden müssen, sollte aber eigentlich klar sein, da sonst jeder macht was er will und am Ende keiner mehr Freude am Wald hat.


----------



## proclimber (28. September 2021)

Lange nur mitgelesen [Danke an alle die sich aktuell einsetzen], jetzt aber ein konkretrer Fall mit eigener Erfahrung:

Ich habe vor Jahren extrem viel Zeit in die Abstimmung mit Forstamt und Behörden gesteckt um eine legale DH Strecke bei Bad Dürkheim zu bekommen. Damals wurde eine Fläche bei Frankenstein gefunden und zum Bauen frei gegeben. Ja, das gabs tatsächlich. 
Der Vordere Haardtrand konnte (kann) aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht für den legalen Bau frei gegeben werden und so wurde in Kooperation mit dem Forstamt Bad Dürkheim dieses Stück Land gefunden. 
Hier entstanden einige sehr gute Lines, jedoch wurde die Strecke von Wochenende zu Wochenende immer weniger gepflegt und genutzt, weil kaum jemand den Weg dort hin fahren wollte. Ich stand zum Schluss - wie so oft in diesem Projekt - fast alleine mit der Schaufel da und hatte dann auch irgendwann die Schnauze voll vom Zusammenhalt der Biker... meine Bemühungen einen Verein zu gründen sind damals ebenso gescheitert wie die Biker aus dem Großraum an einen Tisch zu bringen. Einige erinnern sich ggf noch daran...

Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht auf der Seite der - erfahrungsgemäß - sehr zähen Verwaltungsapperate aber es fehlt einfach nach wie vor an der persönlichen Einbringung, der (un)organisierten Biker. Viele wollen das fertige Konstrukt nutzen - dafür was tun aber wenige. 
Da scheitert es also nicht erst am Schreibtisch sondern schon vorm Gebäude. Und das ist traurig.  

Heute gibt es mehrere Bike-Vereine, die aktiv ins Geschehen eingreifen könnten. Dazu muss aber auch die Bereitschaft gegeben sein und der Wille aller (der größte Teil) sich daran zu beteiligen.

Ich möchte niemanden angreifen oder auf den Fuß treten und ich bin auch nicht der Heiland, ich wollte nur mal meine Sichtweise auf ein bereits gescheitertes ehemals positives DH-Projekt schildern.


----------



## Tobinofear (29. September 2021)

proclimber schrieb:


> Lange nur mitgelesen [Danke an alle die sich aktuell einsetzen], jetzt aber ein konkretrer Fall mit eigener Erfahrung:
> 
> Ich habe vor Jahren extrem viel Zeit in die Abstimmung mit Forstamt und Behörden gesteckt um eine legale DH Strecke bei Bad Dürkheim zu bekommen. Damals wurde eine Fläche bei Frankenstein gefunden und zum Bauen frei gegeben. Ja, das gabs tatsächlich.
> Der Vordere Haardtrand konnte (kann) aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nicht für den legalen Bau frei gegeben werden und so wurde in Kooperation mit dem Forstamt Bad Dürkheim dieses Stück Land gefunden.
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Bericht bzw. die Hintergrundinfos. 
In welchem Jahr wurde denn das.Projekt angegangen?


----------



## Tobinofear (29. September 2021)

Anbei übrigens mein veröffentlichter Leserbrief von heute in der Rheinpfalz zum Drachenfelsartikel. Schön dass die Rheinpfalz Wort gehalten hat und ihn ungekürzt abdruckt. Vg


----------



## proclimber (30. September 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Bericht bzw. die Hintergrundinfos.
> In welchem Jahr wurde denn das.Projekt angegangen?


Müsste ich mal genau schauen aber sollte ab 2004 gewesen sein und ist damals aus der "Rinne" entstanden. Da war Herr Hager, Forstamt, noch aktiv im Dienst und ein großer Beführworter dieses Projektes.

Finaler Spatenstich in Frankenstein müsste dann 2009/10 gewesen sein...weiss ich nimmer genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (30. September 2021)

proclimber schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren extrem viel Zeit in die Abstimmung mit Forstamt und Behörden gesteckt um eine legale DH Strecke bei Bad Dürkheim zu bekommen. Damals wurde eine Fläche bei Frankenstein gefunden und zum Bauen frei gegeben.
> …
> Hier entstanden einige sehr gute Lines, jedoch wurde die Strecke von Wochenende zu Wochenende immer weniger gepflegt und genutzt, weil kaum jemand den Weg dort hin fahren wollte.


Finde grundsätzlich gut, dass Du dieses Projekt gestemmt hast.
Leider sehe ich aus Deiner Beschreibung aber auch, dass die zuständigen Stellen da so einiges nicht wirklich verstanden haben.

Wenn ich ein Problem mit illegaler Anlage von Trails habe, muss ich mir doch erst mal Gedanken darüber machen, wer diese baut und warum gerade an dieser Stelle.
Wenn ich dann beschließe mit legalen Trailangeboten lenkend einzugreifen, muss ich das eben auch berücksichtigen.
Und da ist die Entfernung des Angebotes vom Wohnort der Nutzer sehr entscheidend.


----------



## ma1208 (30. September 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass eine längere Anreise für die meisten nur in Frage käme, wenn sich das Angebot entsprechend lohnt. Ich setze mich meistens auch nur auf mein Rad und fahre direkt in KL los. Selbst nach Hochspeyer zu dem Trailpark fahre ich höchst selten, da ich schon den logistischen Aufwand scheue. Frankenstein wäre noch weiter, von der Weinstraße aus erst recht. Wenn man aus Ludwigshafen oder so ist, dann hat wahrscheinlich auch kaum einer Lust noch in den Wald rein zu fahren, um vielleicht eine oder zwei legale Strecken zu fahren. 
Schon traurig das ganze. Selbst hier in KL gibt es nicht eine offizielle Strecke. Und das obwohl mit 100.000 Einwohnern, der TU mit all seinen Studenten inkl. des Sport-Studienganges (!) echt viele Fahrer da sind. Allerdings ist hier gefühlt der Leidensdruck auch deutlich geringer als an der Weinstraße.


----------



## Karolus (30. September 2021)

Das mir bisher unbekannte Projekt in Frankenstein zeigt aber, dass es mit den hiesigen Behörden durchaus möglich ist Kompromisse zu finden und Trails oder Spots zu legalisieren. Das von einigen hier gezeichnete Bild der bösen Behörden, die uns arme Biker hassen und alles tun um uns zu blockieren stimmt also zumindest nicht uneingeschränkt.
Klar, Frankenstein liegt nicht gerade verkehrsgünstig, aber man muss eben auch Kompromisse eingehen, wenn man etwas erreichen will. Wenn jetzt z.B. in NW eine Strecke legalisiert würde, wäre das für mich als Wachenheimer auch nicht viel näher als Frankenstein. Folglich müssten wir dann schon in jedem Kaff zumindest einen Trail legalisieren, damit kein Lokal mehr als 5Km anfahrt in Kauf nehmen muss. Dann haben wir hier wirklich bald klein Finale. Von mir aus gerne, solange das gesteuert abläuft, aber realistisch ist das wohl (leider) nicht. Wenn ich mir zudem anschaue wie viele Leute aus MA, LU, HD usw. jedes Wochenende am Stabenberg am Start waren (auch nur ein Trail), sollten die paar Km mehr bis Frankenstein den Bock auch nicht fett machen. Zumal wenn man dort die legale Möglichkeit hat, das ganze nach und nach immer weiter auszubauen.

Fazit: Mir drängt sich etwas der Eindruck auf, dass mit so manchem Trailbauer einfach keine Kompromisse gefunden werden können, weil immer auf die Maximallösung gepocht wird und wenn diese nicht zu erreichen ist, zieht man sich auch die Opferrolle zurück und jammert über die bösen Behörden  .


----------



## Kelme (30. September 2021)

Das Projekt Frankenstein ist auch von Behördenseite mausetot. Es gibt aktuell keine rechtlich gültige Vereinbarung, die das legalisiert hätte.


----------



## proclimber (30. September 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Projekt Frankenstein ist auch von Behördenseite mausetot. Es gibt aktuell keine rechtlich gültige Vereinbarung, die das legalisiert hätte.


Ja, das stimmt, mit mangeldem Einsatz der Biker, meinem daraus resultierenden Ausstieg aus dem Projekt, weils echt nicht alleine zu stemmen war und der personellen Umbesetzung im Forstamt sind wohl einige Schreibtichvorlagen in Ablage P umgelagert worden. 

Es sollte damals ein Pilotprojekt sein, bei dem auch der Forst SüW involviert war und die Strecke wurde nur geduldet. Eine schriftliche Genehmigung lag nie vor. Jedoch waren hier alle Relevanten Stellen involviert und positiv gegenüber diesem Projekt. Alle damals beteiligten Personen waren wirklich sehr bemüht eine Lösung zu finden. 
Dass wir damals leider nicht an der Lindemannsruhe bleiben konnten lag nicht alleine an den Behörden. Hier gabs auch Knüppel aus der Jägerschaft und viele weitere Hürden...


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2021)

Der Bedarf an einem legalen Angebot an MTB-Strecken ist in Coronazeiten überall gestiegen. Es gibt absolut unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen, wie damit umgegangen wird. Im Netz findet man nahezu wöchentlich Berichte, wie in unterschiedlichsten Regionen Deutschlands erfolgreich Projekte umgesetzt oder zumindest verbindlich auf den den Weg gebracht werden. Wer ist Treiber in diesen Prozessen? In einigen Region entsteht der Druck zu einer Lösung durch Trails, die im Wald gebuddelt werden. Nicht als "Ausbau" eines bestehenden Weges, sondern als Neubau. Grundaussage zu diesem Trailbau und im Pfälzerwald insbesondere: Trailbau quer durch den Wald ist zunächst mal illegal.
Eine gelebte Reaktionen der beteiligten öffentlichen Stellen ist "Ok, wir haben verstanden und bringen von behördlicher Seite die Beteiligten zusammen um eine Lösung zu finden!". Der Charme dieser Lösung liegt darin, dass Waldbesitzer, deren Vertreter als Forstverwaltung und die Naturschutzbehörden in der Regel das komplette Regelwerk inklusive der vorhandenen Schutzzonen (NSG, VSG, Kernzonen, ...) und von Beginn an geeignete Korridore in die Gespräche einbringen können.
Am anderen Ende des Spektrums steht eine Haltung, die sich auf eine Position zurückzieht, die da lautet: "Wieso Handlungsbedarf? Wir haben eine gültige gesetzliche Verbotslage und das genügt. Da wird halt kontrolliert und bestraft und das war's dann.". 
Der Status quo in der Pfalz ist für mich ein Zwischending und er ist auch nicht einheitlich. In Regionen finden heute schon Gespräche zwischen Waldbesitzenden, Touristikern und MTBlern statt. Teilweise sehr regional. In anderen Regionen ist das vorgesehen und geplant. Eine Diskussion "aber die anderen müssen doch den ersten Schritt machen" ist überflüssig. Überregional wurde ein Runder Tisch unter der Leitung der Pfalztouristik angestoßen. Überschrift: "Achtsam in Wald und Flur". Initial waren Waldbesitzer, Touristiker, Vertreter der Sport- und Wanderverein, der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald eingeladen.
Wer fehlt? Die Naturschutzbehörde. Wer war immer eingeladen und kam aber nie? Der Pfälzerwaldverein.
Neben Themen der Verkehrslenkung und Vermüllung hat sich schnell ein Kernthema "MTB-Sport" herauskristallisiert. Aktuell ist dieser Prozess ins Stocken geraten. Ersatzweise bilden sich regionale Gesprächskreise unter Einbeziehung der Naturschutzbehörden gerade zum Thema MTB.
Stand der Dinge ist im Moment auch, dass der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald nicht bereit ist ein Angebot analog der bestehenden Touren im weißen Fleck auf der Landkarte zwischen Grünstadt und Landau am Haardtrand entlang zu unterstützen. Der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald versteht sich als "Projekt der Westpfalz". (Ich schlucke gerade alle meine Bemerkungen dazu herunter). Ob der MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald das jetzt tut oder nicht, ist relativ egal. Dann wird es meinetwegen einen MTB-Park-Haardtrand oder so geben.
Was abgestimmt werden muss und der Input wird gerade zusammengetragen: Wo können Angebote für das abfahrtsorientierte Mountainbiken geschaffen werden? Spots entlang des Haardrandes sind schnell identifiziert (Bismarckturm, Eckkopf, Weinbiet, Region Kalmit). In Teilgebieten lassen sich Korridore finden, die nicht großflächig mit Schutzzonen belegt sind. In vielen Gebieten gibt es alte Wegetrassen, die sich hervorragend zur ggfs. notwendigen Trennung der Nutzergruppen eignen.
Was dazu auch geklärt werden muss: Die irrsinnige Vorschrift über die Genehmigungspflicht von Radveranstaltungen. Hier wird die Ausfahrt meinetwegen der PWV-Ortsgruppe einer motorsportlichen Veranstaltung gleichgestellt.
Die Themen sind zahlreich. Aufbruch ist angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2021)

Nachschlag
Wenn jemand verunsichert ist, wer auf Behördenseite denn gemeint ist Angebote für Mountainbiker zu machen, ist die Antwort relativ einfach. Wer stand denn in den vergangenen fünf, zehn oder mehr Jahre in der Pflicht Wegekonzeptionen und Besucherlenkungskonzepte zu entwickeln und umzusetzen? Da waren und sind explizit die Kommunen in der Pflicht. In Neustadt/Weinstr. hat man damit die Tourist GmbH beauftragt. Was wurde geplant und umgesetzt? Wanderwegeideen mit Premium- oder Prädikatswegen. Der Wunschgast war der Wanderer. Den hat man bedient. Wie kam man eigentlich auf die schlanke Idee, dass man eine Besuchergruppe, die für ach so viele Konflikte mit den Wanderern sorgt, in der Planung komplett außen vor lässt? Wenig zielführend ist ebenso eine Planung nach dem Motto „Jetzt machen wir erstmal die Wanderer und dann schauen wir was übrig bleibt.“.  Es ist komplett egal, ob die MTBler legal oder illegal da sind. Sie sind einfach präsent und wenn ich dort etwas erreichen will, was über ein stumpfes Verbot oder Ausgrenzung hinausgeht, müssen sie von Beginn an berücksichtigt sein. Letztendlich führt eine gesamthafte Planung dazu, dass sich selbst das Angebot der Wanderer verbessert, wenn zum Beispiel dort wo möglich und erforderlich getrennte Wegeführungen realisiert werden.
Da sind wir an einem springenden Punkt. Es ist nicht sinnvoll das Postulat „Weniger Wege im Wald“ ungeprüft fortzuführen. Wir sind 10 oder 15 Jahre weiter. Wir haben aus dem größeren Besucherdruck durch Corona zu lernen. Wir müssen neue technische Entwicklungen wie das E-Bike berücksichtigen. 

Ein mögliches Zielbild
1. Ein attraktives legales Angebot für abfahrtsorientiertes Mountainbiken am Haardtrand. Mehrere legale Strecken an mehreren Spots wie Bismarckturm, Eckkopf, Weinbiet und Kalmitgebiet. Wo sinnvoll und möglich ist an Brennpunkten ein separates Streckenangebot umzusetzen.
2. Ein ebenso attraktives Angebot für Tourenbiker im Stile eines weiterentwickelten Profils der Strecken des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald. Ob dieser sich daran beteiligt, ist relativ egal. Es wird kommen. Je attraktiver das Angebot um so größer die Lenkungswirkung. 

Mit diesen Angeboten kann eine relevante Lenkungswirkung erreicht werden. 

Welche Spielregeln sollten gelten?
1. Alle Waldbesucher verhalten sich respektvoll gegenüber der Natur und anderen Besuchern. 
2. Ausschlussräume wie Kernzonen werden in ihrem jeweiligen Schutzziel erklärt. Schutzzonen werden respektiert. 
3. Illegale gebaute Strecken werden zurückgebaut. 
4. Kommunen und Tourismusorganisationen sind Träger der Strecken. MTB-Vereine übernehmen die Streckenbetreuung. 
5. Das Befahren aller Wege ist Bestandteil des MTB-Sports. Eine Beschränkung ausschließlich auf beschilderte Routen findet nicht statt. 
6. Die in der Biosphärenreservatsverordnung festgeschriebene Regelung zur Genehmigungspflicht von Radveranstaltungen findet ihre Anwendung für Veranstaltungen wie den Marathon in Neustadt, Gäsbock- und Wasgaumarathon, Höllenbergtrophy oder Schlaflos im Sattel. Ausfahrten von Kleingruppen bleiben ohne Genehmigungsverfahren.

Wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2021)

Sonst so

Immer wieder wird der Wunsch oder Anspruch formuliert „Wir brauchen EINEN Ansprechpartner auf der Seite der Mountainbiker, der für ALLE verbindlich sprechen kann.“. Kurz und knapp: Das kann es nicht geben. Der Mountainbikesport ist dezentral aufgestellt und findet zu relevanten Teilen außerhalb von von Vereinsstrukturen statt. Ist im Prinzip wie Wandern. Auch da ist ein PWV zwar groß (und überaltert), aber er vertritt weder alle organisierten Wanderer (man denke zum Beispiel an die Naturfreunde) noch kann er für alle unorganisierten Hobbywanderer sprechen. Wenn darüber hinaus von Mountainbikern erwartet wird, dass sie Ordnungsfunktion und -aufgaben übernehmen sollen, passt das nicht. Vereine schulen meinetwegen Mitglieder in bestimmten Verhaltensweisen. Naturschonende Fahrweise, erste Hilfe im Wald, DIMB-Trailrules, … . Es gibt Müllsammelaktionen, Wegepflege, Markierungsarbeiten. Aber MTB-Vereine und deren Mitglieder haben nicht die Aufgabe als Aufpasser im Wald unterwegs zu sein, ob da jemand zu recht oder nicht auf einem Weg fährt. Es käme ja auch niemand auf die Idee dem ADAC die Geschwindigkeitskeitsüberwachung auf der Autobahn oder sonstwo auf‘s Auge zu drücken. Der ADAC verteilt auch keine Knöllchen wegen Falschparken.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> MTB-Vereine übernehmen die Streckenbetreuung.


Warum? Keine  gute Idee.
Da fehlen schlicht Mittel und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2021)

Also Mittel, wenn es um Geld geht, könnte ich verstehen, aber wenn heute schon finanzielle Mittel zur Streckenpflege zum Beispiel des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald in die Hand genommen werden, warum nicht auch hier an der Haardt. 
„Möglichkeiten“ ist mir zu unbestimmt. Personal? Ein Verein mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern?


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also Mittel, wenn es um Geld geht, könnte ich verstehen, aber wenn heute schon finanzielle Mittel zur Streckenpflege zum Beispiel des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald in die Hand genommen werden, warum nicht auch hier an der Haardt.
> „Möglichkeiten“ ist mir zu unbestimmt. Personal? Ein Verein mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern?


Wenn das Geld aus öffentichen Töpfen kommt, ist das schon mal besser als wenn ein Verein das aus seinen Mitgeidsbeiträgen finanzieren muss (und dann auf Ideen wie Benutzungsgebühren oder Schlimmeres kommt).
Zur Anlage und Unterhaltung von MTB-Wegen, die dem zu erwartenden Nutzungsdruck auch lange standhalten sollen reicht ehrenamtliches Engagement leider nicht aus. Das geht bei den Kenntnissen darum, wie man einen Weg im Gelände anlegt los und hört bei Maschinen für Materialtransport und Wegebau nicht auf.


----------



## jenelajens (7. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also Mittel, wenn es um Geld geht, könnte ich verstehen, aber wenn heute schon finanzielle Mittel zur Streckenpflege zum Beispiel des MTB-Parks-Pfälzerwald in die Hand genommen werden, warum nicht auch hier an der Haardt.
> „Möglichkeiten“ ist mir zu unbestimmt. Personal? Ein Verein mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern?


Hallo,

danke Hermann für die nüchterne Darstellung der Thematik. Es ist letztlich ein Problem, dass in der Pfalz viele Dinge sehr dezentral ablaufen und und viele Kommunen und Verbände einbezogen werden müssen. Ein schönes Beispiel ist hier aus Bayreuth. Hier hat man als Truppe mit weniger als 10 Personen ein schönes Projekt aufgezogen:









						Bärenleite Trails - Offizielle Bike-Trails im Süden von Bayreuth
					

In einem Waldabschnitt der Bärenleite entstand im Frühjahr 2020 durch eine Initiative von Fam. Pleschko ein kleines Areal für den legalen Bau von Mountainbike-Trails. Oberbürgermeister Thomas Ebersberger ermöglichte im Zusammenspiel mit Stadtjugendamt, Stadtjugendring und Stadtförsterei das...




					baerenleite-trails.de
				




Massgeblich für die Umsetzung war das Bereitstellen eines Areals, das Vertrauen der "Ämterseite" in die MTBler, die Präsenz von Leuten in der Gruppe die grosses Verständnis für beide Seiten haben, die Motivation der Erbauer und eine kleine Truppe die "einfach gemacht" hat.

Persönlich sehe ich eine Umsetzung am Bismarckturm, Eckkopf, Weinbiet und Kalmitgebiet als kritisch an, da hier ein lokaler Besucherdruck vorhanden ist und man klug abwägen muss, wo man hier Flächen freigeben kann ohne dass hier Konflikte auftauchen (Loog West oder Weinbiet West). Dann eher Flächen wie Königsberg in NW.

Stefan


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2021)

Nüchterne Darstellung oder manchmal auch ernüchternd . Ist so.
Bei den Spots sind meiner Meinung nach ein paar Dinge zu beachten und interessant. 
Zwischen Kalmit-Nordseite und der südlichen Stadtgrenze von Neustadt gibt es ein Areal, das weder  Vogelschutzgebiet (VSG) noch Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) ist. Ansonsten ist ja der Haardtrand nahezu vollständig entweder VSG und oder NSG. Solch ein Gebiet eignet sich besser zur Planung, da alleine die Kosten für ein Vogelschutzgutachten nicht anfallen. Auf der Westseite des Weinbiets verhält es sich ebenso und dort würde ich die Westseite eindeutig einem Genehmigungsmarathon auf der Ostseite zum Haardtrand hin vorziehen. Eckkopf und Bismarckturm sind komplizierter. Was aber für alle Spots gilt: Wenn dort kein Angebot geschaffen wird, löst es das Problem nicht, weil dann dort eben ohne Angebot gefahren wird. Den Besucherdruck und das Konfliktpotential muss man schlau unter die Lupe nehmen. Vielleicht sind ja genau in solchen Hotspots getrennte Wegeangebote zum Beispiel für Wanderer und Radfahrer eine gute Lösung. Vielleicht sogar nur zeitweise.


----------



## Tobinofear (7. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal noch eine Reaktion auf meinen Leserbrief vom 29.09. in der Rheinpfalz (links unten "Was ist am Begriff 'Fußweg' unklar").
Der Kollege ist der Auffassung, dass durch das erneute Zitieren des Landeswaldgesetzes die Begriffe klarer werden. Und der Bremsspureinzelfall wird schön verallgemeinert.
Das zeigt auf welche Einstellung und welches Anspruchsdenken bei der (vermutlich) wandernden Fraktion vorherrscht.
Da geht es auch nicht um Kompromisse oder gemeinsames Teilhaben am Wald.
Deutet daraufhin dass bei vielen der Wunsch zur Rückkehr der guten alten Zeiten, als noch keine Zweiräder durch den Wald gefahren sind größer ist als zu akzeptieren, dass hier gerade eine Entwicklung bzw. Veränderung stattfindet.


----------



## Laerry (7. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar nur zeitweise.


Z Bsp. nur an Wochenenden, Feiertagen?


----------



## Kelme (10. Oktober 2021)

Laerry schrieb:


> Z Bsp. nur an Wochenenden, Feiertagen?


Sorry zunächst für die späte Antwort.

Ein paar Dinge vorab. Grundsätzlich bin ich für ein uneingeschränktes Befahrungsrecht auf alle Wegen. Dass dies voraussetzt, dass sich alle Waldbesucher nicht wie ein Arschloch benehmen, dürfte klar sein.

Wie kommen wir an Hotspots in Kombination mit Stoßzeiten - "Oh wie toll! Die Sonne scheint, das Herbstlaub ist bunt, es gibt Keeschde und die Hitt hot uff!" - zu einer guten Lösung für alle Waldbesucher? Da kann ich durchaus Freund einer Lösung sein, die unter solchen Bedingungen darauf verweist, dass es zum Beispiel eine Wegeführung für Mountainbiker gibt und da steht an den Traileingängen ein Schild, dass das hier eben eine bevorzugte MTB-Route ist und die Fußgänger bitte den Weg nebenan nutzen sollen. An diesem Trailbeginn dann eben auch der Hinweis, dass hier vorrangig Fußgänger unterwegs sind. MTBler bitte nebenan auf den MTB-Trail. 
So eine Lösung wäre zum Beispiel bei mir in der Region der dritten oder vierten Reihe der Buckel hinter dem Haardtrand komplett überzogen. Da ist weder ein Hotspot auszumachen, noch gibt es Stoßzeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinofear (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wer aktiv bzw. aktiver werden möchte oder sich einfach nur vor Ort informieren möchte:






Wer mich mal anmelden und schauen wie das so abläuft.


----------



## Kelme (18. Oktober 2021)

Da habe ich mich letzte Woche mal angemeldet.


----------



## Soboxx (19. Oktober 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer aktiv bzw. aktiver werden möchte oder sich einfach nur vor Ort informieren möchte:
> 
> ...



Wir vom Team Pfälzer Land kommen auch mit 1 Vertreter!


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Oktober 2021)

Vom DAV sind auch einige dabei.
Sollte also schonmal keine einseitige Darstellung werden...


----------



## Karolus (19. Oktober 2021)

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein. Anmeldung ist raus.


----------



## Kelme (20. Oktober 2021)

Von Bayern lernen heißt Siegen lernen.
Dann wird auch noch ein Schild aufgestellt (das haben wir in der Pfalz drauf). Statt Dirtpark eher ausgebaute Naturtrails.

Dirtpark im Wald bei Würzburg


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2021)

*Achtung Text! Viel Text, aber ihr seid von mir in der Beziehung ja Kummer gewöhnt.*

Samstag der große Termin zur Begehung zweier angelegter Strecken im Wald östlich vom unteren Parkplatz des Kurpfalzparks auf Initiative des Forstzweckverbandes Mittelhaardt. Angeleitet und moderiert wurde die Veranstaltung durch Robert Kirchner, der als Revierleiter für die Waldabteilungen zuständig ist, die hier begangen wurden. 45 Personen trafen sich auf dem Parkplatz und die Vorstellungsrunde musste nur kurz unterbrochen werden, als ein großes Gespann aus Waldtraktor und einem Bagger zum Wegeschieben sich aus Richtung Lindenberg den Anstieg hochquälte um dann auf der breiten Piste in Richtung Lambertskreuz in den Wald zu fahren. Es waren alle nahezu alle Fraktionen vertreten. Waldbesitzer, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutzorganisationen, die untere Naturschutzbehörde des Kreises. Für die Mountainbiker das Team Pfälzerland, der RV Edelweiß Deidesheim, einige Vertreter privater Gruppen von Mountainbikern, ein Vertreter des Clubs in Karlsruhe, der das Projekt "Strommastendownhill" realsisiert hat und die Pfalzbiker. Bemerkenswert, dass bei der Vorstellung nicht nur die Mountainbiker darauf Wert legten, dass sie nicht eindimensional als Mountainbike, sondern zum Beispiel auch als Wanderer im Wald unterwegs sind. Die Wanderer - zum Beispiel der Pfälzerwaldverein - war nicht vertreten. Nun gut, es ging bei dem Termin nicht um die Nutzung der Wege im Wald, sondern alleine um den illegalen Streckenbau. Nebeneffekt legaler und gut gebauter Strecken: Es wird auch weniger auf Wegen gefahren und somit findet über die Entflechtung und Lenkung der Nutzer eine Verbesserung für die Fußgänger statt. Da könnte man sich mal dafür interessieren.

Vom Ablauf ging es nach der Begrüßung und Kurzvorstellung in Richtung der ersten Strecke. Diese Strecke wurde erst im September 2021 (oder kurz vorher) angelegt. Große Bauarbeiten gibt es dort nicht (ein querliegender Baumstamm wurde als kleiner Drop ausgebaut). Im Wesentlichen wurde die obere Schicht des Waldbodens auf etwa 50 Zentimeter Breite zur Seite gerecht. Einzelne wenige Bäume wurden bündig zum Boden entfernt. Die Strecke ist teilweise wenig geschickt in den Hang gelegt und folgt über größere Abschnitte der direkten Falllinie und dem Weg, den sich das Wasser bei einem stärkeren Regen direkt suchen würde. Im Zuge einer Legalisierung ist es wenig sinnvoll genau eine bestehende Linie anzuschauen, sondern es taugt wesentlich besser, einen Korridor zu benennen, der die Chance bietet Schwächen der bestehenden Strecke zu beseitigen. Ein Korridor bietet zudem die Möglichkeit Varianten zu bilden und all diese Arbeit bindet Arbeitskraft an der Schaufel. Auf die Entstehungsgeschichte dieser Strecke komme ich später zurück. Also mühsam weiter bergauf zu einer großen Wegekreuzung und ab in den Stuhl- äh - Stehkreis.

Ein paar grundlegende Aussagen waren zwischen alle Beteiligten unstrittig:

Das Anlegen solcher Strecken im Wald ist ohne eine vorliegende Genehmigung und Abstimmung illegal.
Es gibt in der Pfalz für die abfahrtsorientierte Disziplin des MTB-Sports KEIN legales Angebot. Die nächsten legalen Möglichkeiten liegen von der Pfalz (die Entfernungen sind ab Neustadt/Weinstr. berechnet) aus in Beerfelden (90 km), Heidelberg (60 km), Karlsruhe (65 km), Stromberg (110 km), Lac Blanc (Vogesen - 210 km). Ein Angebot vor Ort würde auch den ökologischen Unsinn der langen Anreisen einschränken.
Der Bikepark in Trippstadt konzentriert sich kleinräumig auf Sprünge und Hindernisse.
Der Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald macht nach eigener Aussage für diese Disziplin KEIN Angebot. Das Angebot des Mountainbikeparks Pfälzerwald richtet sich an Tourenfahrer.
Zudem ist der der MTB-Park Pfälzerwald entlang des Haardtrandes ab Albersweiler nach Norden bis Grünstadt selbst für die Tourenfahrer mit keinem Angebot präsent. Der MTB-Park will sich nach eigener Aussage auch nicht in diese Region ausweiten.
Ohne die Schaffung legaler Angebote (der Plural ist wichtig!) ist die Problematik/der Konflikt am Haardtrand zwischen Grünstadt und Schweigen nicht lösbar.
Auch legale Angebote werden die Problematik nicht zu 100% lösen. Die Erwartungshaltung der Teilnehmer schwankt zwischen 80% und 95%. 100% Problemlösung wäre in diesem Fall ein kompletter Stopp der Bauaktivitäten und ebenso ein Stopp der Befahrung bestehender nicht legaler Strecken.
Es wird immer eine Zahl von Outlaws geben, die sich einen Scheissdreck um getroffene Abmachungen, gesetzliche Regeln und legale Angebote kümmert. Wer daran zweifelt, soll einfach mal den Versuch starten und sich auf einer beliebigen Autobahn an die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit halten. Ersatzweise hilft auch ein Stadtbummel und die Beobachtung der kreativen Auslegung der geltenden Regeln zum Parken.
Die Erwartungshaltung des Forstes, der Waldbesitzer, der Jäger, der Behörden, Naturschützer und Mountainbiker sind natürlich unterschiedlich, aber auf der Grundlage der oben benannten eher unstrittigen Fakten könnte meiner Meinung nach ein Weg eingeschlagen werden, der zu tragfähigen Lösungen führt. 

Prüfung, inwieweit das Modell Gleisweiler als Blaupause dienen kann. Das Ding ist eh durch die Presse und man/frau könnte es nutzen. Gleisweiler selbst wurde in der Runde aber nicht thematisiert, obwohl Robert Kirchner mit während der Veranstaltung sagte, dass er darauf noch eingehen möchte. 
Abstimmung zwischen Waldbesitzer, Forst, Jägern, Naturschutz, Behörden (UNB) und Mountainbikern wo geeignete Korridore definiert werden können.
Für das konkrete Vorhaben hat sich Robert Kirchner dafür selbst in die Pflicht genommen.
Erwartung der Waldbesitzer, Forst, UNB, Jagd: Es gibt einen Baustopp illegaler Strecken. Besser noch auch einen Stopp der Befahrung. Dieser doppelte Stopp wird von den MTBlern offensiv in ihren Kreisen gepusht.
Nicht final geklärt wurde der Punkt, ab wann dieser Stopp gelten soll. Ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem sicher ist, dass ein legales Angebot als Pilotprojekt Mittelhaardt umgesetzt wird? Ab dem ersten offiziellen Spatenstich? Ab heute, nur weil alle mal nett über das Thema gesprochen haben?
Bei einem vorhandenen legalen Angebot werden heute noch parallel bestehende Strecken zurückgebaut. Konsequent und nachhaltig. 
Hinweis: Wenn jetzt am Beispiel Niederkirchener Wald EINE Strecke/EIN Korridor legalisiert wird, hat das eine regionale, räumlich begrenzte Wirkung. Dies steht im engen Zusammenhang mit der Frage "Wie groß müsste denn das Angebot sein!". Die ehrliche Antwort und ich halte das als Ausgangsposition für eine Diskussion für legitim lautete: "Von jedem Buckel eine Linie runter!". 
Die hohe Kunst besteht jetzt darin zwischen den Beteiligten mögliche Korridore zu identifizieren und flächendeckend ein Angebot zu machen. Dass dabei am Ende herauskommen könnte, dass nicht jeder Wunsch erfüllt wird, ist klar. Der geäußerte Wunsch eines Jägers "Alle MTBler auf breiten Wegen und Nachts sind außer uns alle aus dem Wald raus!" wird nicht in Erfüllung gehen.
In der Runde kam noch der Vorschlag auf, ob es nicht geschickt sei, MTB-Strecken parallel zu Wanderwegen zu bauen, um die Störwirkung auf die Tiere quasi zu konzentrieren. Meiner Meinung nach gab es dazu kein abschließendes Ergebnis. Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sich Robert Kirchner (Forstverband Mittelhaardt) zum Beispiel eine Legalisierung der zweiten besichtigten Strecke, die seit etwas 2017 besteht und sich nur etwa 100 Meter neben der "September 2021-Strecke" befindet, durchaus vorstellen kann. Seiner Meinung nach hat hier schon eine gewisse Gewöhnung stattgefunden. 
Aus gewöhnlich gut informierten Kreisen verlautet, dass die "September 2021-Strecke" aus einer Trotzreaktion heraus entstanden ist. Hintergrund ist aus Sicht der MTB-ler die Aufkündigung eines "Deals" zwischen MTBlern und Forst, dass eine Strecke "quasi geduldet" wird und nur pro forma der Zugang verhindert wird. Wissend, dass es eine leichte Umgehung gibt. In letzter Zeit war die "geduldete" Strecke, die Gegenstand des "Deals" war aber massiv blockiert. Mit ist jetzt mal egal, ob eine Trotzreaktion eine schlaue Sache ist, aber eines wird deutlich: Die Schaffung tragfähiger Lösungen auf der Basis von Deals und einer inoffizielle Duldung funktioniert nicht. Entweder es gibt eine offizielle Vereinbarung (gerne mit Blut unterschrieben), oder es gibt nichts. Am Status "illegal" ändern Deals und inoffizielle Duldungen  genau nichts.

Was mir gut gefallen hat:

Niemand führte eine Diskussion des Fingerpointings nach dem Motto "Aber schaut mal! Der Forst macht viel mehr kaputt und die Jäger ballern nachts mit ihren SUVs durch den Wald!". (Mein Augenzwinkern zu dem Baggergespann zu Beginn des Textes möge man mir verzeihen).
Die Diskussion "Fahrräder sollten ein Nummernschild haben!" wurde extrem kurz angerissen und wieder verworfen. Das lohnt nicht.
Es wurde sich rein auf das Thema "Illegale Strecken" konzentriert. Das Thema "Befahrung von Wegen" wurde nur kurz angerissen (unterschiedliche Rechtsauffassung) und fertig.
Was mir nicht gefallen hat:

Wenn Argumente in Bezug auf die Störung des Wildes gebracht werden, die darauf verweisen, dass die Störwirkung beim Wild durch MTBler eben NICHT größer ist als durch Fußgänger, werden diese direkt als unglaubwürdig zurückgewiesen. Die MTBler werden liefern und die vorhandenen Studien hier verlinken.
Am Ende hat Robert Kirchner die nächsten Schritte skizziert und die Beteiligten benannt. Der Ausschluss der Pfalzbiker von diesem Prozess aus persönlichen Gründen von Herrn Kirchner mit einem Mitglied ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Seitens der Pfalzbiker werden seitens des Vorstandes die Gesprächsfäden in seine Richtung aktiv aufgenommen. Es stellt sich die Frage, warum die Pfalzbiker für einen Prozess und daraus resultierende Aufgaben und Verantwortlichkeiten Werbung machen sollten, wenn ihnen gleichzeitig der Stuhl vor die Tür gestellt wird und sie als größter MTB-Verein in der Pfalz von der Teilhabe ausgeschlossen werden. Es besteht Redebedarf!
Wenn gerade jetzt durch Initiativen auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen endlich Bewegung in das Thema kommt, ist es um so erschreckender, wenn man sich den Eingangsbeitrag zu diesem Thread und vor allem das Jahr anschaut. 2006. Klaus Weichel als damaligem Chef der SGD-Süd (heute OB in KL) wurde die Bandbreite des Mountainbikens und die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse live und in Farbe vorgestellt. Es mussten 15 Jahre ins Land gehen, bis zumindest man auf Teile der seit damals bekannten Fakten ernsthaft eingegangen wird.
Ach ja: "Ernsthaft eingegangen wird". Ein "weiter so", "das sitzen wir aus" oder "da fließt noch viel Wasser den Speyerbach runter bis wir da ein Ergebnis haben" ist meiner Meinung nach keine Option. Es muss konkret werden. Es muss angemessen im Sinne der Lösungsfindung sein. Es muss eine zeitlich KURZFRISTIGE Perspektive für ein nutzbares legales Angebot geben. Es wäre ein Ding, wenn eine Umsetzung hier vor Ort als Pilot 2.0 dann als Vorlage für weitere Projekte dient.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die tolle Zusammenfassung @Kelme ! 

Wie ich aus mehreren Ecken hörte, eine durchaus hilfreiche Veranstaltung, die etwas Hoffnung macht. Alleine die Außendarstellung der Rheinpfalz ist mal wieder völlig daneben. Du hast nicht Lust dich denen als "Freien Mitarbeiter" zur Verfügung zu stellen?


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich und dort freier Mitarbeiter? Eher friert die Hölle ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soboxx (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 👍  @Kelme


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2021)

Streit um illegale Mountainbike-Trails in der Pfalz
					

Förster aus dem Kreis Bad Dürkheim haben am Wochenende zu einer ungewöhnlichen Waldbegehung eingeladen. Im Mittelpunkt standen dabei illegal errichtete Mountainbike-Strecken.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Tobinofear (25. Oktober 2021)

Hier noch der Rheinpfalz-Artikel dazu.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Streit um illegale Mountainbike-Trails in der Pfalz
> 
> 
> Förster aus dem Kreis Bad Dürkheim haben am Wochenende zu einer ungewöhnlichen Waldbegehung eingeladen. Im Mittelpunkt standen dabei illegal errichtete Mountainbike-Strecken.
> ...


Ich distanziere mich nicht! Im Gegenteil... schön zu sehen, dass er jetzt nach fast 5 Jahren Bauzeit gezwungen ist, nicht im stillen Kämmerlein zu entscheiden, sondern die "Öffentlichkeit anruft" ... 

Schafft endlich Angebote, die ECHTE Angebote sind!


----------



## Quente (25. Oktober 2021)

Guter Ansatz, die illegalen Strecken werden durch die Verursacher zurück gebaut und im Gegenzug bekommt die Allgemeinheit eine offizielle Abfahrtsrecke.


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2021)

Dann kann sich die Allgemeinheit ja auch an der Erhaltung des offiziellen Angebotes beteiligen. Motto: „No Dig, no Ride!“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, die illegalen Strecken werden durch die Verursacher zurück gebaut und im Gegenzug bekommt die Allgemeinheit eine offizielle Abfahrtsrecke.


Bin auf die Reihenfolge gespannt  🤣


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann kann sich die Allgemeinheit ja auch an der Erhaltung des offiziellen Angebotes beteiligen. Motto: „No Dig, no Ride!“


Das wird nicht funktionieren. 
Lieber die Künstler (und ja, es SIND Künstler) fair für ihre Arbeit entlohnen, und damit einen Anreiz schaffen.


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin für eine Kombination.


----------



## Soboxx (25. Oktober 2021)

Der SWR berichtet auch vom Samstag:
https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rhein...streit-um-illegale-bike-trails-pfalz-100.html


----------



## Quente (25. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## Quente (25. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann kann sich die Allgemeinheit ja auch an der Erhaltung des offiziellen Angebotes beteiligen. Motto: „No Dig, no Ride!“


Kann ich mich freikaufen? Mein Rücken!


----------



## shield (26. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Achtung Text! Viel Text, aber ihr seid von mir in der Beziehung ja Kummer gewöhnt.*
> 
> Samstag der große Termin zur Begehung zweier angelegter Strecken im Wald östlich vom unteren Parkplatz des Kurpfalzparks auf Initiative des Forstzweckverbandes Mittelhaardt. Angeleitet und moderiert wurde die Veranstaltung durch Robert Kirchner, der als Revierleiter für die Waldabteilungen zuständig ist, die hier begangen wurden. 45 Personen trafen sich auf dem Parkplatz und die Vorstellungsrunde musste nur kurz unterbrochen werden, als ein großes Gespann aus Waldtraktor und einem Bagger zum Wegeschieben sich aus Richtung Lindenberg den Anstieg hochquälte um dann auf der breiten Piste in Richtung Lambertskreuz in den Wald zu fahren. Es waren alle nahezu alle Fraktionen vertreten. Waldbesitzer, Forst, Jäger, Naturschutzorganisationen, die untere Naturschutzbehörde des Kreises. Für die Mountainbiker das Team Pfälzerland, der RV Edelweiß Deidesheim, einige Vertreter privater Gruppen von Mountainbikern, ein Vertreter des Clubs in Karlsruhe, der das Projekt "Strommastendownhill" realsisiert hat und die Pfalzbiker. Bemerkenswert, dass bei der Vorstellung nicht nur die Mountainbiker darauf Wert legten, dass sie nicht eindimensional als Mountainbike, sondern zum Beispiel auch als Wanderer im Wald unterwegs sind. Die Wanderer - zum Beispiel der Pfälzerwaldverein - war nicht vertreten. Nun gut, es ging bei dem Termin nicht um die Nutzung der Wege im Wald, sondern alleine um den illegalen Streckenbau. Nebeneffekt legaler und gut gebauter Strecken: Es wird auch weniger auf Wegen gefahren und somit findet über die Entflechtung und Lenkung der Nutzer eine Verbesserung für die Fußgänger statt. Da könnte man sich mal dafür interessieren.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Zusammenfassung!

Ich selbst wollte als Projektleiter vom Trailcenter Albtal (MTB Club Karlsruhe // Strommastendownhill usw) mit dabei sein, hatte aber keine Zeit. Daher frage ich mich wer aus Karlsruhe mit dabei war, der den SMDH realisiert hat.  

Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht in der Pfalz. Es hört sich immerhin so an, wie bei uns damals:
Fahr-/Baustopp sofern man im Gegenzug eine legale Alternative bieten kann. Und das wäre eine vernünftige Kanalisation.


----------



## Tobinofear (27. Oktober 2021)

shield schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenfassung!
> 
> Ich selbst wollte als Projektleiter vom Trailcenter Albtal (MTB Club Karlsruhe // Strommastendownhill usw) mit dabei sein, hatte aber keine Zeit. Daher frage ich mich wer aus Karlsruhe mit dabei war, der den SMDH realisiert hat.
> 
> ...


Aus Karlsruhe war der Holger Fenske dabei.


----------



## Tobinofear (27. Oktober 2021)

Damit die Stimmungslage der Wanderer aus dem letzten Jahrhundert nicht vergessen wird hier noch der aktuelle Leserbrief aus unserer geliebten Rheinpfalz von heute...(Unten "Nur die Spitze des Eisbergs)


----------



## schweigi (27. Oktober 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich distanziere mich nicht! Im Gegenteil... schön zu sehen, dass er jetzt nach fast 5 Jahren Bauzeit gezwungen ist, nicht im stillen Kämmerlein zu entscheiden, sondern die "Öffentlichkeit anruft" ...
> 
> Schafft endlich Angebote, die ECHTE Angebote sind!


5 Jahre??? 15 und mehr vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Oktober 2021)

Der Leserbrief beinhaltet ein paar Schlussfolgerungen, die der Schreiberin im ersten Augenblick logisch erscheinen mögen, die aber bei näherer Betrachtung auffliegen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ihre Aussage "Mountainbiker befahren seit Jahren mit steigender Tendenz verbotswidrig schmale Fußwege" juristisch korrekt ist, so sind alle daraus folgenden Behauptungen entweder mindestens unbelegt, oder schlichtweg falsch.
Den Vorwurf der Geisteshaltung "der Wald wird zum Sportgerät degradiert" kennen wir schon seit Jahren. Früher hieß es eher "Ihr degradiert den Wald zur Kulisse für den Sport". Klar findet der Sport nicht im luftleeren Raum statt. Das können sich derzeit nur ein paar Millionäre für wenigen Minuten oder Stunden leisten. Mountainbiker planen und fahren Touren, die bewusst das Naturerlebnis, Ruhepausen, Innehalten, den Besuch schöner Plätze inkludieren. Da unterscheiden sie sich nicht von Wanderern, Trailrunner, ... . Es ist die Nutzung des Waldes in seiner Erholungsfunktion.
Die Klimaschutzfunktion des Waldes erfährt durch das Mountainbiken keinerlei Einschränkung. Es ist eher zu begrüßen, wenn es gelingt wohnortnahe Angebote zu schaffen, die es unter Verzicht/Verminderung der Anfahrten per PKW ermöglichen seinen Sport ausüben zu können. Die beste MTB-Tour beginnt vor der eigenen Haustür. Da ist nicht mal ein E-Auto erforderlich.
Die Wirkung von Kontrollmaßnahmen wird komplett falsch bewertet. Zum einen gibt es eine Unzahl von Eingangspunkten und -portalen in den Pfälzerwald, die eine vollständige Kontrolle unmöglich machen. Im nächsten Schritt ist es für Mountainbiker eine leichte Übung die ersten Kilometer dermaßen gesetzeskonform zurückzulegen, dass eine Kontrolle dort sinnlos ist. Es wäre also eine weite Verteilung in die Fläche notwendig. Kann das jemand umsetzen?
Wenn die Wirkung von Kontrollen im Straßenverkehr so einen durchschlagenden Erfolg hat, frage ich mich, warum die immer und immer wieder durchgeführt werden müssen. Immer an den gleichen Orten. Teilweise dauerhaft.

Letztendlich wäre es ein Königsweg intelligente Lenkung und Steuerung unter Einbeziehung aller Betroffenen zu betreiben:

Legale und attraktive Angebote für abfahrtsorientiertes Biken getrennt von Fußgängern
Ebenso attraktive Angebote für Tourenfahrer, die auf dem vorhandenen Wegeangebot unterwegs sind. Je besser diese Angebote sind, um so eher werden sie gerade im touristischen Bereich genutzt.
Freigabe der Befahrung aller Wege im Pfälzerwald unter der Maßgabe der Einhaltung bestimmter Regeln, die man kurz unter der Überschrift "Ich werde mich auf dem Trail nicht wie ein Arschloch benehmen!" zusammenfassen kann. Ok, DIMB-Trailrules in der etwas ausführlicheren Version so als Vorschlag
Was zwischen allen Waldbesuchern und dem Naturschutz geklärt werden muss:

Wie groß ist faktenbasiert der Einfluss auf die Vogelwelt und andere Tiere wirklich?
Wo und wann macht ein Verzicht auf Nightrides wirklich Sinn?
Verbessert eine offene Kommunikation und die Möglichkeit zur Einsicht, warum eine Einschränkung an bestimmten Stellen und/oder zu bestimmten Zeiten notwendig ist, die Akzeptanz?


----------



## WasgauBike (27. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Einstellung des Leserbriefs, die arme Frau!

Jedoch halt, erst mal Name guurgeln!

Oh, ich korrigiere, keine arme Frau, schreibt den Text nicht ohne Grund. 
Schön vereinfacht für den betagten RP-Leser und Naturfreund!

 "Zerstörung, Klimawandel, Elektroauto!" Alles Schlagworte, die zur Zeit die Menschen beschäftigen!

  Und reicht aus, den Feind zu identifizieren!!

*Biker raus aus dem Wald - Elektro-Panzer gekauft - Klima gerettet!*

So schee ääfach kanns Lääwe sei!!

Traurige Grüße Padder

weil Zustimmung zu dieser armen Geisteshaltung garantiert kommt!!


----------



## Tobinofear (27. Oktober 2021)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Leserbrief beinhaltet ein paar Schlussfolgerungen, die der Schreiberin im ersten Augenblick logisch erscheinen mögen, die aber bei näherer Betrachtung auffliegen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ihre Aussage "Mountainbiker befahren seit Jahren mit steigender Tendenz verbotswidrig schmale Fußwege" juristisch korrekt ist, so sind alle daraus folgenden Behauptungen entweder mindestens unbelegt, oder schlichtweg falsch.
> Den Vorwurf der Geisteshaltung "der Wald wird zum Sportgerät degradiert" kennen wir schon seit Jahren. Früher hieß es eher "Ihr degradiert den Wald zur Kulisse für den Sport". Klar findet der Sport nicht im luftleeren Raum statt. Das können sich derzeit nur ein paar Millionäre für wenigen Minuten oder Stunden leisten. Mountainbiker planen und fahren Touren, die bewusst das Naturerlebnis, Ruhepausen, Innehalten, den Besuch schöner Plätze inkludieren. Da unterscheiden sie sich nicht von Wanderern, Trailrunner, ... . Es ist die Nutzung des Waldes in seiner Erholungsfunktion.
> Die Klimaschutzfunktion des Waldes erfährt durch das Mountainbiken keinerlei Einschränkung. Es ist eher zu begrüßen, wenn es gelingt wohnortnahe Angebote zu schaffen, die es unter Verzicht/Verminderung der Anfahrten per PKW ermöglichen seinen Sport ausüben zu können. Die beste MTB-Tour beginnt vor der eigenen Haustür. Da ist nicht mal ein E-Auto erforderlich.
> Die Wirkung von Kontrollmaßnahmen wird komplett falsch bewertet. Zum einen gibt es eine Unzahl von Eingangspunkten und -portalen in den Pfälzerwald, die eine vollständige Kontrolle unmöglich machen. Im nächsten Schritt ist es für Mountainbiker eine leichte Übung die ersten Kilometer dermaßen gesetzeskonform zurückzulegen, dass eine Kontrolle dort sinnlos ist. Es wäre also eine weite Verteilung in die Fläche notwendig. Kann das jemand umsetzen?
> ...


Genau in diesem Tenor ist auch schon meine Lesermail als Reaktion auf den Leserbrief vorhin verfasst worden. Mal sehen ob der abgedruckt wird


----------



## Quente (27. Oktober 2021)

Kontrollen werden wohl eher dazu führen, dass rote Schorlenasen in roten Socken und Kniebundhosen die Heimreise  vom Wanderparkplatz nicht mehr antreten können weil die Pappe eingezogen oder wegen falschem Parken der (E)SUV abgeschleppt wurde.


----------



## stummerwinter (27. Oktober 2021)

Wo passiert eigentlich mehr, die Frage ist ernst gemeint?

Im Wald, wenn Wanderer von MTB-lern verletzt werden?

Oder

Unfälle (zB Alkoholbedingt) auf dem Heimweg außerhald des Waldes?

Ich hatte das schon mal an anderer Stelle gefragt: wie viele wirkliche Unfälle mit Verletzung gab es in den letzten 30 Jahren zwischen Wanderer und MTB-ler?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon mal an anderer Stelle gefragt: wie viele wirkliche Unfälle mit Verletzung gab es in den letzten 30 Jahren zwischen Wanderer und MTB-ler?


Da wirst Du keine Antwort bekommen, denn die würde Teile der Bevölkerung in ihren Vorurteilen verunsichern 🤣


----------



## Kelme (27. Oktober 2021)

Da wird es kaum valide Zahlen geben. Es wird nicht über jeden Einsatz zur Versorgung eines Verletzten - egal ob Wanderer oder Radfahrer - berichtet. Noch weniger darüber, ob der Unfall aus einem zusammentreffen resultiert. Da müsste man bei diversen Leitstellen wohl Daten einsammeln (wenn man sie denn bekommt).
Hier im Forum wurde vor Jahren über EINEN Fall berichtet, der auch vor Gericht ging. 
Insgesamt würde ich sagen "Nicht relevant!".


----------



## stummerwinter (28. Oktober 2021)

Vom Bilder-Thread hier her umgezogen, weil dort die Frage aufkam...

Ich versuche mal eine rechtliche Einordnung des ganzen, vorweg:


meine Sicht der Dinge
bin kein Anwalt / Richter
gilt nur im Pfälzer Wald

Zunächst mal, zwei Bereiche, die zwar verzahnt sind, aber hier getrennt betrachtet werden:

1. fahren
2. anlegen / bauen

von Wegen...

Im wesentlichen gelten hierfür:

- LandesWaldgesetz
-- Wege-Regelung
- Verordnung Biosphärenreservat
-- Festlegung von Zonen (Kern-, Pflege-, Entwicklungs- und Stillezonen)
- NATURA2000 - die Umsetzung davon in Fauna-Flora-Habita- und Vogelschutzgesetz
-- Festlegung von FFH- und VS-Gebieten
Landesnaturschutzgesetz

Wenn ich was vergessen habe, bitte Info...

zu 1) hier gibt es halt die Grauzone, welche Wege befahren werden dürfen, da streiten sich die Geister bis hin zur Regelung in der Kernzone (nur gekennzeichnete Wege)

zu 2) nach Genehmigung Waldbesitzer (Landeswaldgesetz) und anschließend UNB incl. Höhe der Messlatte in Abhänigkeit der Zonen (Verordnung Biosphärenreservat) oder Schutzgebiete (NATURA2000) bis hin zur Kernzone durch SGD (Verordnung Biosphärenreservat)

Das ist die Spannweite, in der wir Biker uns bewegen...also von Fahren auf möglicherweise nicht legalen Wegen bis hin zu anlegen von Trails in der Kernzone...

Und das aktuell Gespräche auf mehreren Ebenen laufen ist in meinen Augen Zurückhaltung sehr hilfreich...

Fragen?

Und im Prinzip die StVo...


----------



## Tobinofear (2. November 2021)

Mein Leserbrief als Antwort auf die Dame ist heute auch in der Rheinpfalz erschienen (Anbei, unten auf der Seite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. November 2021)

Das klingt ein wenig so als ob schmale, naturbelassene Wege zu breiten "Premiumwanderwegen" ausgebaut werden sollen:









						Bald weniger Parkplätze und Hütten für Wanderer im Pfälzerwald?
					

Die Wanderwege im Pfälzerwald sollen überarbeitet werden. Attraktive Routen sollen den Tourismus ankurbeln – einige Parkplätze und Hütten könnten dafür wegfallen.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2021)

Das klingt eher danach, dass mit ein wenig zu eng gestellten Scheuklappen ein "Wanderwegekonzept" statt einem Wegekonzept erarbeitet werden soll. Wenn das der Pfälzerwaldverein verfolgen würde, könnte ich es fast verstehen. Der Bezirksverband sollte da den Blick ein wenig weiter gerichtet haben.


----------



## Quente (7. November 2021)

Weniger Parkplätze.
Weniger Hütten.
Weniger Wanderer.
Mehr Platz für MTBer.


----------



## orangerauch (8. November 2021)

Ich ergänze:
Weniger Parkplätze.
Weniger Hütten.
Mehr Wanderer auf den Hauprouten und restlichen Parkplätzen. 
Mehr Platz für MTBer auf zugewucherten Pfaden, an denen dich die Schaltwerke verheddern, die als illegale Trails klassifiziert werden


----------



## Quente (8. November 2021)

Voller als voll können die Parkplätze, Hütten und Besucher nicht werden. Es findet sich immer ein Weg.


----------



## jenelajens (8. November 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Voller als voll können die Parkplätze, Hütten und Besucher nicht werden. Es findet sich immer ein Weg.


Eine Alternative wäre eine Parkplatzabgabe, wie es ja im Alpenraum komplett üblich ist. Das Problem der vollen Parkplätze ist aber nur an den Hotspots relevant, oder jemand schonmal in der Schwarzsohl Nähe ein Parkplatz gesucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (8. November 2021)

Nein, ich fahr immer mit den Rad.


----------



## Andybopp (11. Dezember 2021)

Habe heute das neueste DÜW-Journal in die Hände bekommen. (Online auch hier: https://www.mssw-online.de/epaper/duew-journal/2021_06/files/assets/basic-html/index.html#18)

Ich fasse zusammen: Ihr MTBler dürft gar nichts, wenn ihr was wollt, kommt auf uns in der Verwaltung zu, wir sind übrigens nicht zuständig, etwas für euch zu tun.

Genau so bekommt man ein Thema in den Griff


----------



## Lifebehindbars_ (11. Dezember 2021)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Habe heute das neueste DÜW-Journal in die Hände bekommen. (Online auch hier: https://www.mssw-online.de/epaper/duew-journal/2021_06/files/assets/basic-html/index.html#18)
> 
> Ich fasse zusammen: Ihr MTBler dürft gar nichts, wenn ihr was wollt, kommt auf uns in der Verwaltung zu, wir sind übrigens nicht zuständig, etwas für euch zu tun.
> 
> Genau so bekommt man ein Thema in den Griff



Gibt es die Möglichkeit daraufhin einen Leserbrief zu schreiben? Vermutlich nicht 🙈
Da sind doch einige Aussagen schlichtweg falsch, vor allem die Aussage über die Vereine.


----------



## captainz3 (11. Dezember 2021)

Der ganze Artikel liest sich wie blanker Hohn…da fehlen einem jegliche Worte….


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. Dezember 2021)

Brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn die inoffiziellen trails weiterhin wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen 👍🏻


----------



## captainz3 (11. Dezember 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn die inoffiziellen trails weiterhin wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen 👍🏻


Klar! Wenn man dazu noch so offen aufgezeigt bekommt wie wertlos doch jegliche Worte und diplomatischen Bemühungen sind…😳

Gut, dass auch beschrieben wird, dass wirtschaftliche Belange doch Vorrang vor der Natur haben und das auch im Vogelschutzgebiet (= Haardtrand) in dem dann, wenn die Baumfällungen vorüber sind alle Vögel brav „Danke“ zwitschern, sich schon auf die nächste Treibjagd freuen und sich eigentlich nur durch die Armeen von „DH-Bikern“ gestört fühlen.


----------



## captainz3 (11. Dezember 2021)

Gäbe es bei den Verfassern des Artikel ein bisschen Einblick + Phantasie, könnten sie in der Möglickeit eines natürlich angelegtem Trail-Park Netz auch ein mögliches Alleinstellungsmerkmal und somit einen weiteren wirtschaftlichen Faktor für die Region erkennen, denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Pfälzerwald inkl. dessen Natur das aushalten könnte.
Aber dazu müssten das vielleicht eher andere mit ausreichendem Einfluss erkennen und unterstützen, die auch von einem Neuen Markt im Pfalztourismus profitieren würden.


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2021)

Wobei man halt auch sagen muss, dass man nicht über jedes Stöckchen springen sollte...
Das "DÜW Journal" ist ein Käseblatt allererster Güte, und der Schreiberling keult sich wahrscheinlich schon einen, dass es überhaupt Reaktionen jedweder Art auf seinen Erguss gab. Alleine Leserbriefe nur zu zitieren, sowie Großschreibung im Text um hervorzuheben, zeugt von der Qualität des "Journalismus".

Es laufen im Moment wirklich viele Gespräche, an denen nicht nur engstirnige Betonköpfe teilnehmen, sondern von denen man sich echt was erhoffen darf.


----------



## dopero (11. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es angeblich zur Haftung keine bekannte Rechtssprechung gibt und dieses Thema auch nicht abschließend geklärt ist, würde mich mal die eindeutigen Fundstellen interessieren, welche den im Waldgesetz erwähnten Fußweg im Sinne der Behördenmeinung abschließend definieren.


----------



## Tobinofear (13. Dezember 2021)

Lifebehindbars_ schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit daraufhin einen Leserbrief zu schreiben? Vermutlich nicht 🙈
> Da sind doch einige Aussagen schlichtweg falsch, vor allem die Aussage über die Vereine.


Das kannst Du Dir komplett sparen. Mit dem Herrn Kaul hatte ich ja schon E-Mail-Kontakt und auch ein Telefonat geführt.
Dort wird das Thema "Definition von Fußweg bzw. Fußpfad" vollkommen irgnoriert. Dort wird im Umkehrschluss agiert. D.h. alles was nicht Wirtschaftsweg ist, ist ein Fußweg bzw. Fußpfad und somit von uns nicht befahrbar.
Ich hoffe ich werde bald mal im Wald auf einem Fußweg oder Fußpfad kontrolliert und erhalte einen Bußgeldbeschein. Dann kann das endlich mal vom DIMB vor Gericht geklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (13. Dezember 2021)

Ist nicht Tourismus auch eine Form der Bewirtschaftung?

Siehe sonstige ländliche [email protected]



> Als *Wirtschaftswege* werden in Deutschland Wege wie Feldwege, Waldwege oder Wasserwirtschaftswege bezeichnet. Nach einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofes vom 18. November 1975[1] spricht man von Feld-, Wald-, Wiesen-, Weinbergs- und sonstigen Wirtschaftswegen unabhängig von der Wegbefestigung, wenn sie
> 
> überwiegend land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Zwecken dienen und
> keine überörtliche Bedeutung haben





> RLW 1999: „Die Feld- und Waldwege stehen in der Regel auch dem Fußgänger und Radfahrverkehr, beschränkt auch dem Reitbetrieb offen. Darüber hinaus kann es erforderlich sein, ergänzend besondere Wege anzulegen. Diese sonstigen ländlichen Wege werden dann in der Regel selbständig geführt, vom allgemeinen sowie vom land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr getrennt und als solche gekennzeichnet.“
> 
> RLW 1999, 2005 und 2016 unterscheiden
> 
> ...



Da kann man es wirklich mal auf eine OWI ankommen lassen...


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Dezember 2021)

Es geht tatsächlich auch miteinander...


----------



## captainz3 (13. Dezember 2021)

Die Schilder habe ich auch gesehen. Fand ich gut! Mal was anderes als Schilder mit der Androhung eines Bußgelds! 👍


----------



## Karolus (13. Dezember 2021)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Dort wird das Thema "Definition von Fußweg bzw. Fußpfad" vollkommen irgnoriert. Dort wird im Umkehrschluss agiert. D.h. alles was nicht Wirtschaftsweg ist, ist ein Fußweg bzw. Fußpfad und somit von uns nicht befahrbar.


Den Eindruck hab ich auch. Und das obwohl die UNB aufgrund der Datenlage (vorhandene Studien) ja selbst bestätigt hat, dass der negative Einfluss beim Befahren bestehender Pfade nicht größer ist als beim Begehen. Was legitimiert denn dann aus Sicht der Behörde noch das vermeintliche Verbot des Befahrens schmaler Pfade? Konsequenterweise müsste die Behörde aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse doch mal eine Rückmeldung ans Ministerium geben und auf eine Änderung der Gesetzgebung hin zum freiem Wegerecht für MTB auf allen bestehenden Wegen drängen. Wird wohl aber leider nicht passieren   .


----------



## Karolus (13. Dezember 2021)

Bzgl. der illegal gebauten Trails ist die Sichtweise der Behörde m.E. wenig überraschend und auch in großen Teilen Nachvollziehbar. Der bei uns Bikern beliebte Vergleich mit der Forstwirtschaft hinkt und wird uns bezüglich legaler Angebote kein Stück weiter bringen. 

Ich lese im oben verlinkten Artikel seitens der Behörde auch durchaus eine gewisse Bereitschaft für die Unterstützung konkreter Planungen für gebaute Trails heraus. Mein Eindruck ist, dass in der Vergangenheit zwar viele Bemühungen seitens der Biker unternommen wurden, um Gespräche mit den Entscheidern in Gang zu bringen (Runde Tische etc.) aber eben kaum konkrete Planungen (mit in Frage kommendem Grundstück und Nutzungskonzept) vorgelegt wurden. Oder täusche ich mich da? 

Wie im Artikel erwähnt, ist die Behörde ja tatsächlich nicht dafür zuständig für alle möglichen Nutzungsansprüche proaktiv ein attraktives Angebot zu schaffen. Sie muss aber aktiv werden, wenn jemand mit einer konkreten Planung kommt, einen Genehmigungsantrag stellt und falls erforderlich auch die nötigen Gutachten bezahlt. Wenn das Einverständnis des Grundstückseigentümers vorliegt und die Vorprüfung bzw. die Gutachten keine erheblichen Konflikte mit Natur und Landschaft feststellen oder die Konflikte durch geeignete Vermeindungs- und Kompensationsmaßnahmen vermieden oder ausgeglichen werden können, muss die Behörde das Vorhaben genehmigen. 
Mir ist klar, dass das für eine in weiten Teilen unorganisierte Interessengruppe wie uns Bikern sehr schwierig zu organisieren und noch schwieriger zu finanzieren ist, aber das ist aus meiner Sicht der einzige Weg, um an ein legales Angebot zu kommen. Wenn das mal an 1-2 Stellen gut geklappt hat und Wirkung zeigt, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass dann auch die eine oder andere Gemeinde mal sagt, wir schaffen ein legales Angebot und trocknen so den illegalen Trailbau aus und nehmen noch die MTB-Touristen mit.

Aber wie gesagt, alles nur mein Eindruck von außen, da ich bisher noch nicht an derartigen Genehmigungsverfahren oder Gesprächsrunden beteiligt war.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hab ich auch. Und das obwohl die UNB aufgrund der Datenlage (vorhandene Studien) ja selbst bestätigt hat, dass der negative Einfluss beim Befahren bestehender Pfade nicht größer ist als beim Begehen. Was legitimiert denn dann aus Sicht der Behörde noch das vermeintliche Verbot des Befahrens schmaler Pfade? Konsequenterweise müsste die Behörde aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse doch mal eine Rückmeldung ans Ministerium geben und auf eine Änderung der Gesetzgebung hin zum freiem Wegerecht für MTB auf allen bestehenden Wegen drängen. Wird wohl aber leider nicht passieren   .


Anders als von den MTB-Gegnern gern behauptet geht es bei allen gesetzlichen Vorschriften, Verordnungen u.ä. zum Radfahren im Wald (wie z.B. 2-Meter-Regel, Radfahrverbote in Naturschtuzgebieten und Nationalparks u.ä.) mit Ausnahme des "Wegegebotes" nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Fußgänger"schutz".


----------



## Karolus (13. Dezember 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Anders als von den MTB-Gegnern gern behauptet geht es bei allen gesetzlichen Vorschriften, Verordnungen u.ä. zum Radfahren im Wald (wie z.B. 2-Meter-Regel, Radfahrverbote in Naturschtuzgebieten und Nationalparks u.ä.) mit Ausnahme des "Wegegebotes" nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Fußgänger"schutz".


Ist das so? Hast du dazu eine Quelle wo man das nachlesen kann? In den relevanten Gesetzen und Verordnungen habe ich dazu bisher noch nichts gelesen. Bei den Verordnungen zu Schutzgebieten werden die Verbote ja meist pauschal mit dem Schutzzweck begründet, ohne darauf einzugehen, warum dieser Schutzzweck nun durch Radfahrer stärker beeinträchtigt werden sollte als durch Fußgänger. In den relevanten Gesetzen (insb. Landeswaldgesetz) wird meist überhaupt nicht begründet, warum Radfahren auf schmalen Pfaden verboten ist bzw. sein soll. 
Aber selbst wenn der Fußgängerschutz das eigentliche Ziel der Verbote sein sollte, wäre das doch durch die tatsächlichen Vorgänge im Wald in keiner Weise legitimiert. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie von Unfällen mit Personenschaden zwischen Bikern und Wanderern gehört. Sicherlich ist das schonmal irgendwo vorgekommen, aber bei der Masse an Wanderern und Bikern in den Wäldern müsste doch ständig was in der Zeitung stehen, wenn es da wirklich ein erhöhtes Risiko gäbe. 

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Mountainbiken zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung der meist schon recht alten Gesetze schlicht und einfach noch keine Rolle gespielt hat und das Befahren (unabhängig vom Verkehrsmittel) pauschal verboten wurde. Nun steht es eben (mehr oder weniger eindeutig) da und leider hat es der Gesetzgeber bisher versäumt, das Gesetz an die veränderten Nutzungsansprüche anzupassen. 
Faktenbasiert ist das pauschale Verbot der Nutzung von schmalen Pfaden durch Radfahrer m.E. jedenfalls nicht haltbar.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Dezember 2021)

@Karolus : im Prinzip sehe ich das auch so, wie vorletzten Post von Dir...

Allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass @mw.dd damit Recht haben könnte...das kann man aber eher nicht nachlesen, ich halte das für gute Lobbyarbeit zB des PWV hier in der Pfalz...man wollte um 2000 (von da ist das Landeswaldgesetz) die MTBler schlicht nicht im Wald haben...aber, das wird wohl niemand zugeben...

Tante Edit: die Diskussionen gabe es schon Anfang der 90er als ich hier mit dem MTB anfing...und das hat man es ein Gesetz zu gegossen...

Ich denke, das sind zwei Richtungen:


Streckenbau => Naturschutz
Wegevernot => Personenschutz aka. Wanderer (und Jäger) wollen alleine sein


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Dezember 2021)

Beschränkungen des Betretungsrechts wurden bei der Gesetzgebung im Bund und fast aller Länder eigentlich immer nur von den Eigentümern gefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Mountainbiken zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung der meist schon recht alten Gesetze schlicht und einfach noch keine Rolle gespielt hat und das Befahren (unabhängig vom Verkehrsmittel) pauschal verboten wurde.


Nein. Das Betretungsrecht, welches das Befahren mit Fahrrädern einschließt stammt aus den Siebzigern. Die Einschränkungen eher aus den 90ern.


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Dezember 2021)

Mancher Jäger und auch Wanderer führen sich aber durchaus so auf…

Tante Edit: und mancher Biker auch


----------



## Quente (14. Dezember 2021)

Eben geht mit einem Teller
Witwe Bolte in den Keller,
Daß sie von dem Sauerkohle
Eine Portion sich hole,
Wofür sie besonders schwärmt,
Wenn er wieder aufgewärmt.


----------



## Soboxx (17. Dezember 2021)

Neuigkeiten und konkrete Maßnahmen von der Stadt Bad Dürkheim:
Die Rheinpalz _Es tut sich endlich was_


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Dezember 2021)

Karolus schrieb:


> Ist das so? Hast du dazu eine Quelle wo man das nachlesen kann? In den relevanten Gesetzen und Verordnungen habe ich dazu bisher noch nichts gelesen.


Die angebliche Gefährdung der Fußgänger war ein wesentliches Argument in der Gesetzesbegründung 1995 bei der 2-Meter-Regel in BW. Das hat damals u.a. der Schwarzwaldverein durchgesetzt. Ich habe ein paar Scans von alten Dokumenten dazu, die ich aber nicht öffentlich hochladen will.

Der gefahrlose Begegnungsverkehr wird aber auch vom Ministerium 2013 bei einer kleinen Anfrager zur 2MR wieder angeführt.


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Stellungnahme_Landwirtschaftsministerium_24072013.pdf
		


Wir hatten dann dazu eine Stellungnahme verfasst, weil die zitierten Unfällen nichts mit MTB zu tun hatten. Das ist schon unglaublich, wie offensichtlich falsch das Ministerium argumentiert hatte.


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Waldwegenutzung_im_Spannungsverhaltnis.pdf
		


Trotzdem wurde die Gefährdung in der Ablehnung der Petition der 2MR wieder als Hauptgrund angeführt.
_ "Die Regelung wurde im Hinblick auf die Beschränkung des Rechtes auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, in Form der Freizeitbeschäftigung gegenüber dem Recht auf Leben und persönliche Unversehrtheit abgewogen und für angemessen beurteilt. Darin besteht der von den Petenten in Zweifel gezogene wichtige Grund i. S. des § 14 Abs. 2 Bundeswaldgesetz."_


			https://www.dimb.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Beschlussempfehlung15_5806_D.pdf
		


Das es keinerlei Grundlage für die Behauptung gibt, dass Radfahrer Fußgänger auf schmalen Wegen gefährden, scheint die Politik nicht zu interessieren. Dabei haben wir zwischenzeitlich ja Auswertungen wie die DAV Unfallstatistik.
_Beim Mountainbiken sind zwei Dinge sehr bemerkenswert. Erstens ist der Anteil der Unfälle und Notfälle mit E-Bikes mit 12% überraschend gering. Es sind vor allem die Bikeparks, aus denen vermehrt Vorfälle gemeldet werden - und nicht die Trails.* Zweitens hat es keine Kollisionen zwischen Wandernden und Mountainbiker*innen gegeben - übrigens nicht nur in 2020 nicht, sondern in 20 Jahren nicht. Falls es also hier und da Konflikte zwischen diesen Fraktionen geben mag: Unfälle spielen dabei keine Rolle.  *_








						Bergunfälle 2020: So wenige Tote wie noch nie
					

Der Deutsche Alpenverein dokumentiert jedes Jahr in seiner Bergunfallstatistik, wie sich die Unfälle und Notlagen beim Bergsport unter seinen Mitgliedern entwickeln. Für das Berichtsjahr 2020 sind zwei Punkte hervorzuheben: Erstens gab es in 70 Jahren noch nie so wenige Tote. Zweitens gehen die...




					www.alpenverein.de
				




Für mich bleibt angesichts dieser Fakten leider nur die traurige Erkenntnis, dass die Gründe für pauschale MTB Verbote auf schmalen Wegen nur vorgeschoben sind und das dahinter einfach nur Lobbyismus steckt. Und ich denke das ist auch jedem Mountainbiker aus der Praxis klar, dass solche pauschalen Verbote unsinnig sind. Wie man dann als Behörde auf die Idee kommen kann, dass sich vernünftige erwachsene Menschen an ein solches Verbot halten, das wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben. Damit Verbote befolgt werden, müssen sie auch zumindest einigermaßen einsichtig sein. Wenn sie das nicht sind, dann untergräbt die Behörde mit jedem weiteren Beharren ihre eigene Glaubwürdigkeit. Mit der Folge, das berechtigte Schutzinteressen dann auch nicht mehr ernst genommen werden.

Ich denke die Behörden sollten ihre Erfahrungen an das übergeordnete Ministerium heran tragen, dass restriktive Waldgesetz entsprechend angepasst gehören, damit man dem geänderten Freizeitverhalten der Menschen auch Rechnung trägt. Nur dann kann ich mich als Mountainbiker ernst genommen und auf Augenhöhe behandelt fühlen. Und dann ist man auch bereit, im Einzelfall berechtige Sperrungen zu akzeptieren. Und dann fällt es auch den Sportverbänden leichter, dass sie ihre Mitglieder auf berechtigte Sperrungen aufmerksam machen können.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten und konkrete Maßnahmen von der Stadt Bad Dürkheim:
> Die Rheinpalz _Es tut sich endlich was_


Gibts das auch ohne Paywall? 
Die Rheinpfalz bekommt von mir sicher keinen Cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (17. Dezember 2021)

Oh ja… wenn ich die Jungs auf dem Titelbild sehe, dann denke ich wird der illegale trailbau wahrscheinlich demnächst kein Thema mehr sein… 😂


----------



## Soboxx (20. Dezember 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten und konkrete Maßnahmen von der Stadt Bad Dürkheim:
> Die Rheinpalz _Es tut sich endlich was_


hier noch der Artikel als PDF


----------



## Soboxx (23. Dezember 2021)

Interessante Neuigkeiten aus der Zeitschrift "Wald. Werte. Wir.", der Zeitschrift für Mitarbeiter:innen von Landesforsten.

Seit Sommer 2021 gibt es von Landesforsten eine spezielle *Projektgruppe "Mountainbiken im Wald"*!
Anfragen, Hinweise und Anregungen können direkt per Email gestellt werden: [email protected]

Aufruf der Projektgruppe:
Gesucht werden Best-Practive-Beispiele, aus denen sich landesweite Lösungsansätze ableiten lassen.
Infos per Email an [email protected]


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Dezember 2021)

Best practice? Mhh fahr seit viele Jahren, auch und besonders die schmalen Wege, Konflikten 0! Die Probleme werden größtenteils doch einfach nur herbeigeredet! Ja es gibt schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber überall! Warum liest man nichts über die Wanderer die ihren Müll überall hinschmeißen?


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Dezember 2021)

Soboxx schrieb:


> Aufruf der Projektgruppe:
> Gesucht werden Best-Practive-Beispiele, aus denen sich landesweite Lösungsansätze ableiten lassen.
> Infos per Email an [email protected]


Auf der offiziellen Seite des deutschen Natursportes finden sich am Ende drei Best Practice Beispiele. Die Waldgesetzänderung Hessen, die gebauten Strecken in Freiburg und die Aktion Gemeinsam Natur erleben.






						Mountainbiking
					






					www.natursport.info


----------



## dopero (23. Dezember 2021)

Mountainbiking
					






					www.natursport.info
				



Nur 6,5% der verkauften Räder sind MTB?
Komisch, nach dem neuesten Zahlen des Ziv-zweirad.de sind es inkl. eMTB ca. 14,6%.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Auf der offiziellen Seite des deutschen Natursportes finden sich am Ende drei Best Practice Beispiele. Die Waldgesetzänderung Hessen, die gebauten Strecken in Freiburg und die Aktion Gemeinsam Natur erleben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da es dem Forst RLP vermutlich um die Lösung akuter Probleme geht (ansonsten wären 99% des Erholungsverkehrs im Wald "Best Practice"), ist eine Verhinderung der Verschärfung des Betretungsrechts ("Waldgesetzänderung") vermutlich nicht "Best Practice": 2mR + Schilder aufhängen "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" sicher auch nicht.
Das Beispiel in Freiburg entschärft vielleicht das Problem der illegalen Strecken (behebt es nicht, wie Strava zeigt); kann man aber aus Sicht eines nicht auf spezielle Srecken angewiesenen Mountainbikers durchaus auch insoweit kritsch sehen, dass es einer Separierung der Nutzergruppen Vorschub leistet, statt die Schaffung eines modernen und fairen Betretungsrechts voranzutreiben.
Ob man überhaupt Beispiele aus dem 2mR-Land als "Best Practice aufführen sollte... Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## arpanet (9. Februar 2022)

Da ich im Wald wohne benötige ich keine so breiten Straßen die mich auf dem kürzesten Weg mit meinem Fahrrad zur nächsten Burg führt wo ich das moderne burgenleben genießen kann. Mir genügen 50 cm Straßen breite. (Stadtmenschen würden es als Fußweg bezeichnen. 😉) Wir haben nicht solche moderne umweltfreundliche Straßen bei uns.
*moderne umweltfreundliche Straßen?*
Bankett 1,50 m
Standstreifen 2,50 m
Schutzstreifen 0,50 m
1. Fahrspur 3,75 m
2. Fahrspur 3,50 m
3. Fahrspur 3,50 m
Schutzstreifen 0,75 m
Mittelstreifen 3,50 m
Schutzstreifen 0,75 m
3. Fahrspur 3,50 m
2. Fahrspur 3,50 m
1. Fahrspur 3,75 m
Standstreifen 2,50 m
Bankett 1,50 m
Macht genau 35,5 m Straßen breite.
*Verhältnismäßigkeit*


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. März 2022)

Heute aufm Weg Trifelsblickhütte Richtung Walddusche…
Am Samstag hab ich schon auf der MTB-Park Tour 7 jede menge Äste und Stämme weg geräumt


----------



## Schuffa87 (28. März 2022)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Heute aufm Weg Trifelsblickhütte Richtung Walddusche…
> Am Samstag hab ich schon auf der MTB-Park Tour 7 jede menge Äste und Stämme weg geräumt



Der/Die missen Zeit hann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. Juni 2022)

Pfalzbiker bauen illegalen Mountainbike-Weg zurück - Neustadt
					

Radsportler der Pfalzbiker sind zu Fuß am Stabenberg bei Gimmeldingen im Einsatz. Mit Harken  und Hacken bauen sie einen illegal angelegten ...




					www.rheinpfalz.de


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Pfalzbiker bauen illegalen Mountainbike-Weg zurück - Neustadt
> 
> 
> Radsportler der Pfalzbiker sind zu Fuß am Stabenberg bei Gimmeldingen im Einsatz. Mit Harken  und Hacken bauen sie einen illegal angelegten ...
> ...



"....Mario Biwer, Mitarbeiter und Produktleiter für Waldinformation, Umweltbildung und Walderlebnis des Forstamts Haardt in Landau.....

....In Rheinland-Pfalz sei das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Forstwegen und -straßen erlaubt, betont Biwer.
...."


----------



## stummerwinter (18. Juni 2022)

Sry für corintus cacus:

Nicht ganz korrekt, die Rede ist von Waldwegen, nicht Forstwegen...

Auch ist nicht die rede von forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen sondern von forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen...



Quelle



> § 3
> Begriffsbestimmungen​...
> (7) Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.





> § 22
> Betreten, Reiten, Befahren​...
> 
> 
> (3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter beeinträchtigt werden. ...


----------



## rockmachine 66 (18. Juni 2022)

wen hier schon auszugsweise wiedergegeben wird reihe ich mich auch ein;

...........betont Biwer. Indem Strecken legal angelegt würden, hoffe der Forst, die Situation zu entspannen. Die Idee sei, einige vorhandene Wege vorrangig für Mountainbiker freizugeben.....

dass die Rheinpfalz hier sehr konstruktiv über MTB berichtet wundert scheinbar schon niemanden mehr?
Kann sich noch jemand erinnern? MTB das große rote Tuch für die Lokalpresse, wie kam der Sinneswandel wohl zustande, durch pöbeln und destruktive Parolen schon mal sicher nicht.


----------



## stummerwinter (18. Juni 2022)

Ich sehe das auch positiv, sowohl die Aktion wie auch der Bericht...

Ärgere mich aber immer über die nicht korrekte Wiedergabe des Landeswaldgesetztes mit all seinen Interpretationen...


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (18. Juni 2022)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _.* Zweitens hat es keine Kollisionen zwischen Wandernden und Mountainbiker*innen gegeben - übrigens nicht nur in 2020 nicht, sondern in 20 Jahren nicht. Falls es also hier und da Konflikte zwischen diesen Fraktionen geben mag: Unfälle spielen dabei keine Rolle.  *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das so ist, dann sollte man doch vor irgendeinem Verfassungsgericht gegen diese Klausel klagen können! Wenn eine Einschränkung eines Rechts mit einer offensichtlich falschen Grundannahme begründet wird, dann muss doch das Verfassungsgericht diese Klausel kassieren. Sieht da irgendwer eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

FYI
Wer jetzt keinem Account hat bitte nicht rumheulen, ich bin zu faul Screenshots zu machen.










						Radde on Instagram: "To the locals: Gestern haben wir im Namen des @pfalzbiker.verein eine illegale Strecke am Stabenberg zurück gebaut, diesmal komplett. Es wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, wenn unsere erste Amtshandlung als neue Streckenwarte des Vere
					

Radde shared a post on Instagram: "To the locals: Gestern haben wir im Namen des @pfalzbiker.verein eine illegale Strecke am Stabenberg zurück gebaut, diesmal komplett. Es wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen, wenn unsere erste Amtshandlung als neue Streckenwarte des Vereins keine zerstörerische Aktion...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2022)

Sollte man auch ohne account sehen können. Leider sind die offiziellen Strecken, die unter zahlreichen Auflagen in oft nicht optimalem Gelände gebaut werden oft weniger gut als die alten "illegalen".


----------



## s3pp3l (19. Juni 2022)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Der/Die missen Zeit hann....


Das stimmt wohl ... Bei der Masse, die da umgefallen ist, va auch dann tief im Wald, dauert das. Ich war an Pfingsten auf der Tour 4. Auf den letzten 10-15 km nach Hochspeyer waren massig Bäume auf den Weg gefallen, man musste oft tragen oder am Hang kraxeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> "....Mario Biwer, Mitarbeiter und Produktleiter für Waldinformation, Umweltbildung und Walderlebnis des Forstamts Haardt in Landau.....
> 
> ....In Rheinland-Pfalz sei das Radfahren im Wald nur auf Forstwegen und -straßen erlaubt, betont Biwer.
> ...."





stummerwinter schrieb:


> Sry für corintus cacus:
> 
> Nicht ganz korrekt, die Rede ist von Waldwegen, nicht Forstwegen...
> 
> ...


Genau darum habe ich es hier noch einmal zitiert:

Die Aussage von Mario Biwer ist doch so nicht korrekt. - Und das ist sicher kein Zufall ....


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sollte man auch ohne account sehen können. Leider sind die offiziellen Strecken, die unter zahlreichen Auflagen in oft nicht optimalem Gelände gebaut werden oft weniger gut als die alten "illegalen".


Ah super, das wusste ich nicht. Ich fürchte was die Trails angeht hast du auch Recht. Aber wenn wirklich langsam was Richtung Trailcenter o.Ä. geschieht wäre das toll. Hoffentlich ist der Preis dafür nicht ein großflächiger Rückbau unserer geliebten Trails.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2022)

Ich bin eigentlich immer gerne von weiter weg hingefahren, weil das Wanderwegnetz so dicht ist. Werden die jetzt alle gesperrt und auch rückgebaut? (also die Wanderwege). 

Pfalz ist mit Südschwarzwald so ziemlich die beste Bike-Region in Deutschland.


----------



## stummerwinter (19. Juni 2022)

Nein…es geht hier erst mal primär um die gebauten (Enduro-) Strecken…

Und darum, welche legalisiert werden können und welche rückgebaut werden sollen…

Das Wanderwegenetz ist davon unberührt…hier gibt es an anderer Stelle Überlegungen zu, wir das touristisch „verbessert“ werden kann…
Es gibt hier ein Thema mit Pflegeaufwand vs. Nutzen…


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2022)

dayfly schrieb:


> Ah super, das wusste ich nicht. Ich fürchte was die Trails angeht hast du auch Recht. Aber wenn wirklich langsam was Richtung *Trailcenter* o.Ä. geschieht wäre das toll. Hoffentlich ist der Preis dafür nicht ein großflächiger Rückbau unserer geliebten Trails.


aufpassen mit diesem wort


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Nein…es geht hier erst mal primär um die gebauten (Enduro-) Strecken…
> 
> Und darum, welche legalisiert werden können und welche rückgebaut werden sollen…
> 
> ...


Was Plural?! :O ich dachte nur um diese eine Strecke am Stabenberg?

@shield ohje... An alle Mitleser aus Forst und Verwaltung: Ich habe mit der ganzen Diskussion um die Trails nichts zu tun und bekomme das nur am Rande mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (19. Juni 2022)

Hast Du eine Vorstellung, wie viele „gebaute“ Trails es gibt? Und wie viele davon in Schuzgebieten sind?

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es bei dem einen bleibt…mein Bauchgefühl sagt aber: eher nicht

So wie ich das verstanden habe, war jener Trail quasi die „Eintrittskarte“ an den Verhandlungstisch…


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Vorstellung, wie viele „gebaute“ Trails es gibt? Und wie viele davon in Schuzgebieten sind?


Vermutlich nicht, und vermutlich auch nicht wo Schutzgebiete sind...


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

Spaß beiseite. Der gesamte Stabenberg ist Kernzone seit 2020 und von daher kann man da auch Rückbauen, was will man machen. 
Ich habe eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung wieviel Trails es hier gibt, schließlich lebe ich hier seit bald 3 Jahren hier am Haardtrand.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Vorstellung, wie viele „gebaute“ Trails es gibt? Und wie viele davon in Schuzgebieten sind?
> 
> Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es bei dem einen bleibt…mein Bauchgefühl sagt aber: eher nicht
> 
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, war jener Trail quasi die „Eintrittskarte“ an den Verhandlungstisch…



Gibt glaub vom Land son Portal mit Schutzklassen, finde den Link aber nicht. Aber es ist praktisch der komplette Pfälzer Wald ja Naturpark oder Nationalpark.


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juni 2022)

heute in der nähe von der Landauer Hütte gesehen..
Alle ~10 Meter war ein Ast gelegen..


----------



## dayfly (19. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gibt glaub vom Land son Portal mit Schutzklassen, finde den Link aber nicht. Aber es ist praktisch der komplette Pfälzer Wald ja Naturpark oder Nationalpark.





			https://www.wald.rlp.de/fileadmin/website/forstamtsseiten/kaiserslautern/downloads/Karte_Zonierung.gif
		


Finde nur dieses Briefmarken große GIF. Aber man kann erkennen wo die neue Kernzone liegt. Biosphärenreservat ist der gesamte Wald, aber 2020 wurden die Kernzonen um 1% erweitert, damit man den UNESCO Anforderungen gerecht wird.


----------



## dopero (19. Juni 2022)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> heute in der nähe von der Landauer Hütte gesehen..
> Alle ~10 Meter war ein Ast gelegen..


Glaubt wirklich jemand vom Forstamt, dass diese „Begründung“ auf Verständnis treffen könnte?

Dazu müsste man allerdings auch erst mal wissen was mit Quer“wald“einfahren gemeint ist. 🤔


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Juni 2022)

Auf dem breiten Weg legt das Forstamt selbst alle 10 Meter n Knüppel rein, und schreibt dann noch so n komisches Schild??
🧐


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gibt glaub vom Land son Portal mit Schutzklassen, finde den Link aber nicht. Aber es ist praktisch der komplette Pfälzer Wald ja Naturpark oder Nationalpark.



Ja...Du meinst sicher LANIS

Das Gebiet ist Biospherenreservat (hier zB Kernzone fest gelegt), hinzu kommen Schutzgebiete aus EU-Recht, sprich NATURA 2000, am Haardtrand zB Vogeschutzgebiet...die kann man im LANIS nachschauen...

Zonen kann man sich so anzeigen lassen, leider etwa unübersichtlich, einzelne Zonen nicht ausgewählt werden können:






Hinzu kommen das Landeswald- und Landesnaturschutzgesetz...sowie ein paar weitere Verordnungen und Gesetzte, die zB Drohnenflug regeln...

Zum Stabenberg: nein, der Gesamte Stabenberg ist nicht Kernzone, im OSM ist was eingezeichnet, aber zusätzlich Vogeschutzgebiet...


----------



## rockmachine 66 (20. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Glaubt wirklich jemand vom Forstamt, dass diese „Begründung“ auf Verständnis treffen könnte?
> 
> Dazu müsste man allerdings auch erst mal wissen was mit Quer“wald“einfahren gemeint ist. 🤔


Damit meinen die vermutlich das Fahren abseits befestigter Wege, bzw. auf illegal angelegten Wegen.
Ich glaube nicht dass vom Forst Wanderwege oder "breite Wege" zugelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juni 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Auf dem breiten Weg legt das Forstamt selbst alle 10 Meter n Knüppel rein, und schreibt dann noch so n komisches Schild??
> 🧐


Vor allem der Weg war mind. 2 Meter breit, seit wann darf man solche Wege nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Juni 2022)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Vor allem der Weg war mind. 2 Meter breit, seit wann darf man solche Wege nicht mehr fahren?


Eben


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2022)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Vor allem der Weg war mind. 2 Meter breit, seit wann darf man solche Wege nicht mehr fahren?


Breite ist dort egal, geht eher darum ob der weg ein legaler war oder nicht...


----------



## MrMoe (21. Juni 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ...geht eher darum ob der weg ein legaler war oder nicht...


Definierst du das, oder der Forst? Im Raum Frankweiler hängen diese Schilder schon seit Jahren, mitunter auch an Wegen, die nicht von Bikern angelegt worden sind (z.B. im Umkreis der Walddusche). Beim Stöckchenleger tippe ich eher auf eine Privatperson, die dem Schildchen etwas Nachdruck verleihen wollte. Also eigentlich alles wie immer.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Juni 2022)

Was Legal ist und was nicht definiert das Gesetz und im Streitfall ein Gericht...

UNB und Forst interpretieren das Gesetz und Teilen Ihre Meinung dazu...


----------



## MrMoe (21. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> UNB und Forst interpretieren das Gesetz und Teilen Ihre Meinung dazu...


...stimmt, u.a. in Form solcher Schilder.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2022)

MrMoe schrieb:


> Definierst du das, oder der Forst? Im Raum Frankweiler hängen diese Schilder schon seit Jahren, mitunter auch an Wegen, die nicht von Bikern angelegt worden sind (z.B. im Umkreis der Walddusche). Beim Stöckchenleger tippe ich eher auf eine Privatperson, die dem Schildchen etwas Nachdruck verleihen wollte. Also eigentlich alles wie immer.


Die Behörden definieren das in die Wege genehmigt angelegt wurden oder nicht...


----------



## shield (22. Juni 2022)

ok?!


----------



## rockmachine 66 (22. Juni 2022)

Endlich passiert was an der legalen Front !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (22. September 2022)

Geht jemand hin? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1555090
> 
> Geht jemand hin? Weiß jemand mehr?


ich werde wohl Vorort sein


----------



## shield (22. September 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> ich werde wohl Vorort sein


Berichte doch mal was abgeht. Habe keine Zeit am Samstag.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. September 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1555090
> 
> Geht jemand hin? Weiß jemand mehr?


Was möchtest du denn noch wissen?
Offizielle Eröffnung der beiden legalen Trails der Pfalzbiker am Föhrleberg in Kooperation mit Forst.
Essen vor Ort, Trinken vor Ort, Vorstand vor Ort, Forst meine Ich auch.
Jeder ist herzlich willkommen, egal ob Wanderer, Radler, Spöttler, Interessierter.


----------



## stummerwinter (23. September 2022)

Parkplatz


----------



## Radde (23. September 2022)

Wir werden morgen auch den ganzen Tag vor Ort sein, bisschen radfahren und natürlich auch Frage und Antwort stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1555876
> 
> Parkplatz


Schade muss arbeiten 😔


----------



## Laerry (23. September 2022)

Kann man Sprünge umfahren?


----------



## stummerwinter (23. September 2022)

Imho ja…


----------



## sp00n82 (24. September 2022)

Neuer Singletrail für Mountainbiker am Föhrlenberg als Pilotprojekt - Gut im Sattel
					

Seit Corona streben immer mehr Menschen in den Wald. Besonders das Thema Mountainbiker sorgt für Konflikte. Auf dem Föhrlenberg startet jetzt ein ...




					www.rheinpfalz.de


----------



## Laerry (25. September 2022)

Ja einfach mal geil, sobald ich da unten ma wieder fahre, sind beide Trails fest eingeplant


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Neuer Singletrail für Mountainbiker am Föhrlenberg als Pilotprojekt - Gut im Sattel
> 
> 
> Seit Corona streben immer mehr Menschen in den Wald. Besonders das Thema Mountainbiker sorgt für Konflikte. Auf dem Föhrlenberg startet jetzt ein ...
> ...





> Beworben werden soll es über die typischen Online-Portale wie Outdooractive und Komoot.


Warum?


----------



## shield (7. November 2022)

mal ne freche frage, weil ich ja mit überhaupt nix zufrieden bin:
kommen mehr legale trails in der pfalz? ist das nur ein pilotprojekt? wie geht es weiter?


----------



## stummerwinter (7. November 2022)

Habe nur Info aus zweiter Hand: aber ssollen/werden weitere folgen, habe aber keine Details

Ich denke, auf den nächsten MGV (Q1 2023) der Pfalzbiker gibt es mehr Infos...


----------



## orangerauch (7. November 2022)

Radde schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen auch den ganzen Tag vor Ort sein, bisschen radfahren und natürlich auch Frage und Antwort stehen.


Wieder neue Murmelbahnen...😂
Die man aber auf dem VR fahren kann....🤗


----------



## orangerauch (9. November 2022)

shield schrieb:


> mal ne freche frage, weil ich ja mit überhaupt nix zufrieden bin:
> kommen mehr legale trails in der pfalz? ist das nur ein pilotprojekt? wie geht es weiter?


Jetzt mal langsam. In der Pfalz ist ja nichts annähernd so illegal wie in BAWUE, wo eigentlich kein Hahn nach der sog. 2M-Regel kräht. 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (10. November 2022)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam. In der Pfalz ist ja nichts annähernd so illegal wie in BAWUE, wo eigentlich kein Hahn nach der sog. 2M-Regel kräht. 🤔


Stimmt auch wieder.
Ich war nur am Wochenende in einem Gebiet der Pfalz (natürlich top Secret) wo ich endlich Mal live das schon oft fotografierte Schild gesehen habe.





Ich war neugierig und bin ein Schlenker gefahren. Die Thematik haben wir ja in und um Karlsruhe auch: Eine Sache wird geschlossen, wir helfen dabei und dann wird versprochen dafür was zu bekommen.

Ich denke aber, dass im Pfälzer Wald der Nutzerdruck deutlich höher ist. Auch wenn die Dichte an Radfahrern bei uns Evtl höher ist.


----------



## storck-riesen (4. Dezember 2022)

shield schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.
> Ich war nur am Wochenende in einem Gebiet der Pfalz (natürlich top Secret) wo ich endlich Mal live das schon oft fotografierte Schild gesehen habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 1583161
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du warst nicht mit dem Rad dort, falls es sich um das Schild ganz oben handeln sollte.


----------



## freetourer (4. Dezember 2022)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du warst nicht mit dem Rad dort, falls es sich um das Schild ganz oben handeln sollte.


?


----------



## pfalz (5. Dezember 2022)

Weil der Bereich Stabenberg in einer sog. Kernzone des Biosphärenreservats liegt. Offizielle Stellen interpretieren das mit einem generellen Nutzungsverbot aller Wege mit dem MTB in diesem Gebiet:



			https://www.neustadt.eu/media/custom/2636_10998_1.PDF?1614942263
		


(auch wenn die Biossphärenreservatsverordnung das anders sieht....)


----------

